# What DVD / Video did you watch last night? (pt2)



## editor (Oct 7, 2007)

Following on from this monster 6,400 post thread, here's part two!


----------



## Disaster (Oct 7, 2007)

'Bagdad Cafe'. It came it free in a newspaper about a year ago and we decided to watch it, seeing as there was nothing on telly, and it was actually a lovely film. Warmed my heart, it really did.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 7, 2007)

an edition of Channel 4's Kabbadi show, repeated as part of their 25th anniversary celebrations


----------



## moose (Oct 7, 2007)

Black Cat, White Cat, hilarious nonsense from The Former Yugoslavia.


----------



## milesy (Oct 7, 2007)

most of series 1 of the mighty boosh.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 7, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> most of series 1 of the mighty boosh.




yeh  i think Pie Face has been turned, dammit


----------



## milesy (Oct 7, 2007)

yes. she did larf and larf


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2007)

You know you love it Dub


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2007)

I think I've been watching too  much Sopranos

I'm starting to think in a new york italian accent


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 7, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I finally finished The Sopranos series 1. It really started to come together about halfway through and I enjoyed it. Having watched the last one this morning, I intend to start the second series today


I'm working my way through it for the first time as well. Just finished S3 this weekend.

I think I'm coming to the conclusion watching The Wire in the same sequential way (from start to finish) has ruined all drama forever. It's as if I'm forever doomed to try annd repeat an experience which can't ever be repeated.

Anyway yeah, Season 3 finished: I'm just so very whelmed.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 7, 2007)

the first half of Jackass 2.

infantile, dreadful nonsense.

I laughed so much I nearly puked.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> The Johnny Cash TV Show
> 
> absolutely stunning - a double DVd of highlights from his 69-71 TV show.. Tony Joe White, Dylan, Orbison, Neil Young, Johnny & June, lots of schmaltz and nonsense


I've seen various clips on youtube but the whole thing sounds really quite interesting.

Was it a present or did you get that online somewhere?


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 7, 2007)

birthday present - it's ace


----------



## laptop (Oct 7, 2007)

Not a DVD, but a digital film at the cinema:

Control

fucking brilliant. 


Do not go if you have a relationship row that's still raw



E2A: thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> the first half of Jackass 2.
> 
> infantile, dreadful nonsense.
> 
> I laughed so much I nearly puked.


I would have loved to have seen Jackass at the cinema - my flatmate said it was one of the best cinema experiences he'd ever had cos everyone was laughing so much at such pure inanity


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> the first half of Jackass 2.
> 
> infantile, dreadful nonsense.
> 
> I laughed so much I nearly puked.



Saw it on a plane. Better than the first. There are worse ways to pass the time.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 7, 2007)

Watched Mr Beans Holiday with the kids this afternoon.

The little one laughed his socks off but I'm making no comment. :rolleyes


----------



## Kidda (Oct 8, 2007)

an old channel 4 series from Lynda Laplante called Killer Net


----------



## Pieface (Oct 8, 2007)

The whole of that Jackass film #2 - the ending is fucking great....

I couldn't help the feeling at some points that I was watching authentically retarded individuals at play....

I think Johnny Knoxville is the only one with any degree of intelligence - Steve-O and Chris Pontius can't really string a sentence together....but wtf - most of them look quite good in the buff and there was a lot of that


----------



## Kanda (Oct 8, 2007)

Both films are fucking hilarious, zero thought required fun


----------



## Pieface (Oct 8, 2007)

But seriously - was Steve-O dropped on his head at birth?

The bull see-saw thingy made me scream at the television - I couldn't believe it


----------



## Pieface (Oct 8, 2007)

And the anaconda.....fucking hell.....


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 8, 2007)

History Boys

Found it all rather irritating to be honest.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 8, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> History Boys
> 
> Found it all rather irritating to be honest.




yep..


----------



## N_igma (Oct 8, 2007)

Borat. Again, some parts are laugh out loud stuff, others are cringing the bit out funny. Still, his Borat sketches on the Ali G show are better imo.


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2007)

Spaced season 1. Funny but not THAT funny.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 9, 2007)

Fracture
Surprised how much I actually enjoyed this. Hopkins is brilliant hamming it up as the villian and the script actually has a lot of wit and bite to it.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 9, 2007)

episode one of the Riches. Enjoyed it a lot, but I'm worried that some of the story arcs for this kind of scenario (assumed identity) are a bit too obvious - i'm hoping they avoid that.


----------



## rekil (Oct 9, 2007)

Bourne Ultimatum. Cack on a grand scale.


----------



## alexisonfire (Oct 9, 2007)

Band of Brothers box set (not all of it, yet.) Watched the Battle of the Bulge last night, amazing.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I think I've been watching too  much Sopranos
> 
> I'm starting to think in a new york italian accent


And now I'm having filthy dreams about Dr Melfi


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2007)

Phone Booth - shite


----------



## Choc (Oct 10, 2007)

Wild at Heart 

------> really  and also


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 10, 2007)

Black Sheep.


----------



## rekil (Oct 11, 2007)

Letters From Iwo Jima. Plenty of well done bits but not nearly enough fightin'. It was one of the most savage battles of the war and that didn't appear to be conveyed particularly well.


----------



## foo (Oct 11, 2007)

Grosse Point Blank (again). hadn't watched this for ages and forgot how great it is.  

who is the actor who plays the psychiatrist? (he's also the heroin-taking grandad in Little Miss Sunshine). i just bloody love him i do.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 11, 2007)

Alan Arkin

the man's a god


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 11, 2007)

Yesterday I watched 
Ghost in the shell 3: Solid State Society
and
Shrek 3

It was a 3 day. I had 4 cups of tea though


----------



## foo (Oct 11, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Alan Arkin
> 
> the man's a god



he is isn't he.  

i even kind of fancy him.

is that wrong? 

maybe i just like watching and listening to him, and i'm mistaking this for fancying him. he's just so damn watchable. 

i also like the woman who's Blank's 'girl friday'. she's gorgeous, and her expressions are brilliant but i never remember her name.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 11, 2007)

it's Joan Cusack, his sister. brilliant actress, totally underused


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 11, 2007)

Punch Drunk Love

how did i manage to entirely miss this absolutely wonderful film? I assumed it was a piece of shit, Sigmund Fraud's comments about it 'redeeming' Sandler met me check it out but I still assumed it was a romcom or something.

But... wow...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2007)

Mr K took me to see that for Valentine's Day


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 12, 2007)

I found this on amazon !






*BEASTS!*  
it's a series of horror dramas from the seventies. I watched an episode from it last night, which was about a poltergeist in a supermarket and had a very young Pauline Quirke in it. Quite good but not as scary as I remembered, but then again I was only 10 when it was first on telly.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 12, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Mr K took me to see that for Valentine's Day




bless


----------



## Pieface (Oct 12, 2007)

It made me feel sooo weird - when he's going all stressed out!  THat scene when Emily Watson and him and his sister are in his office - gah!!

Made me all wriggly....


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> bless



No, it was actually a really ace thing to do, because we got to see a good film which is really quite sweet underneath it all, but also freaky and scratchy enough that we could retain our anti-Valentine cool 

Plus he'd got us balcony seats in that cinema in Hampstead, so we could recline and drink champagne while we watched. Very suave.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 12, 2007)

inspired by the recent flash gordon thread i watched the 80s film, which i hadn't seen since i was about 8



Interesting bit of trivia from IMDB: George Lucas wanted to do it in the first place, but the copyright was already held, so he came up with star wars instead.


----------



## passenger (Oct 14, 2007)

Lilja 4 ever    still can`t stop crying


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2007)

I hear ya passenger  Powerful stuff.

I, meanwhile, am enjoying a perfectly pitched double bill of films on Five - The Princess Bride, followed by The Addams Family. Big cartoony amusement is all my shrivelled brain can handle today.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 15, 2007)

Watched the Terminator films over the weekend.

Terminator: Still far and away the best; Arnie was never better than as the titular killing machine, I bloody love the plot, themes and the predestination paradox, and the cinematography is nicely lo-fi and gritty. It's an action movie with proper depth, this one. Oh, and I love the soundtrack. 10/10 

T2: A bit shaky; the visuals are a bit too slick and processed-looking for my comfort, it doesn't look natural. Arnie's Terminator becomes a cliche here; all the iconic images of the character come from this film (and the catchphrases - which I hate). Still, there are some nice character dynamics running through the film, and Linda Hamilton and Robert Patrick turn in nice performances. The less said about Edward Furlong, the better. 8/10

Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles: Surprisingly good for a TV pilot. A pity all the school-shooting stuff is going to be excised, since it worked pretty well in context. Surprisingly, you don't miss Arnie; partly because the notion of Skynet sending the _same_ Terminator back every time was getting a bit daft. Lots of potential here, though I don't like Summer Glau's turn as Cameron; she's a bit too emotional for the character she's playing. 8/10

Terminator 3: The black sheep. God, I hate this one. All those catchphrases from the last film reach their natural conclusion here, with Arnie almost playing the role for laughs. John Connor's particularly thick, thinking this is the same T-800 he saw _being melted_ at the end of the last film. There are some nice ideas in here (Arnie's Terminator being the one who assassinated Connor in the future, the ending of the film - and the knowledge that Judgment Day is imminent lends it a very different feel to the previous entries in the series). The TX is a bit of a wank idea (female Terminators are the last resort of the feeble-minded scriptwriter) and she feels like the scriptwriters upping the ante from the T-1000 rather than doing something a bit different. Kristanna Loken's actually pretty good, even if she's just aping Robert Patrick throughout. But overall this feels more like a TV movie than The Sarah Connor Chronicles - and ditching Brad Fiedel's industrial score in favour of Marco Beltrami's pedestrian orchestral work was criminal. Fortunately, The Sarah Connor Chronicles ignores this film, so we can too. Hooray! 5/10

Phew!

SG


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2007)

1408

Not bad, not brilliant, a few jumpy bits, perfect for a Sunday afternoon 'entertain me' sort of mood


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 15, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Punch Drunk Love
> 
> how did i manage to entirely miss this absolutely wonderful film? I assumed it was a piece of shit, Sigmund Fraud's comments about it 'redeeming' Sandler met me check it out but I still assumed it was a romcom or something.
> 
> But... wow...



Superb film. I take it you've seen PT Anderson's other movies Dub?


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Oct 15, 2007)

2 days in the valley, very strange film and not too bad either


----------



## no-no (Oct 15, 2007)

The prestige. Pretty good, if you can swallow the one scifi moment the rest of it all falls into place.


----------



## dada (Oct 15, 2007)

watched these on the plane:

sunshine - stupid and never explains how that psycho survived a sun blast.
harry potter - always forget what the story is after watching it.
invisible - missed the ending but it's pretty dumb.
knocked up - missed the ending also   but very funny.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2007)

no-no said:
			
		

> The prestige. Pretty good, if you can swallow the one scifi moment the rest of it all falls into place.



I loved it


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 15, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Superb film. I take it you've seen PT Anderson's other movies Dub?



yeh - but the stench of Sandler was enough to put me off even with Anderson's track record


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 15, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yeh - but the stench of Sandler was enough to put me off even with Anderson's track record




Totally agree-when I first went to see it I was so prepared for one of the usual run of the mill Sandler films that I just don't get. I was so wrong. I thought he beautifully underplayed his normal typecast role. Its a great movie-quirky and off the wall. I love it.


----------



## dada (Oct 16, 2007)

broken english

like it.
thought it portrays loneliness quite accurate.
never been in love, looking for love,
learning to enjoy oneself.
at the end french guy comes to rescue.
magical romance in paris...

worth a watch.


----------



## ramjamclub (Oct 16, 2007)

The Hill a b/w film from 1965 with Sean Connery.
I've watched it over 5 times and it still  a fantastic film
The direction by Sidney Lumet is just groundbreaking for its time.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 16, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> The Hill a b/w film from 1965 with Sean Connery.
> I've watched it over 5 times and it still  a fantastic film
> The direction by Sidney Lumet is just groundbreaking for its time.



Great film and great director.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 16, 2007)

just watched episode one of Doctor Who - The Green Death

Doctor Who discovers jobless Welsh miners, alternative living & technology, , that oil companies ae unethical and cause pollution (turns you green and kills you apprently) and invents quorn too.
+ Pertwee goes on holliday and gets things thrown at him.


----------



## rekil (Oct 17, 2007)

The Simpsons fillum. Very disappointing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2007)

The Queen.  Hmm... All seemed a bit obvious .


----------



## rollinder (Oct 18, 2007)

episode two of Doctor Who - The Green Death. Pertwee discovers direct action and beats up security guards  , workers get brainwashed, miners turn green and die and there's loads of maggots.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 19, 2007)

Lost Horizon - the fully restored, 132 minute version. Amazing to think it was made in 1937, it's fully epic.

"Gentlemen, I give you a toast. Here's my hope that Robert Conway will find his Shangri-La. Here's my hope that we all find our Shangri-La."

Also saw the end of Reach for the Sky on Film4, where we give Jerry a damn good kicking despite having no legs, what? And the end of Rogue Trader on ITV9 or something. Glad I didn't see all of it..


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2007)

Aimee and Jaguar.  For once, the film was as good as the book - but you can't really stray with a true story I guess.  Loved the production too 


Piggybanks - Interesting little film.  Not a gorefest at all, althought we thought it might be


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 21, 2007)

I saw Across The Universe.

If you're born after 1975, this movie might give you a bit of an idea about the Sixties, but without being preachy, or holier than thou, or too political.

It's also helps answer: were the Beatles any good? We sort of forget how broad a body of work that group had.

If you were born before 1975, you should go see it.

It's a long movie, but the first in a long time where I knew when it was drawing to a close, but hoped that it wouldn't. I'll probably catch it again before it leaves the theatres.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 21, 2007)

idiocracy.  started brilliantly but seemed to turn into what it was satirising.  Still, there was enough good stuff in there to make it worth a watch


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 22, 2007)

Deathproof - disappointing.
Black Dahlia - ditto.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 23, 2007)

Requiem for a Dream. First half made me want to do drugs with Jennifer Connolly. Second half dispelled me of that desire.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Battlestar Galactica S2, 1st 4 eps.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2007)

I just watched His Girl Friday. Bizarre and quite exhausting, but very good.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I just watched His Girl Friday. Bizarre and quite exhausting, but very good.




it's absolutely relentless isn't it? just line / retort/ line / retort.

Brilliant but yeh, exhausting. it's why i loved journo / editor character in Hudsucker Proxy so much - they really nailed that style


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2007)

LA Confidential

Very enjoyable, if surprisingly cheesy.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> LA Confidential


It's a cracker, init.

If I see this I have to see Chinatown next, and vice-versa; both pitch perfect and bastard intelligent. I suppose they're called 'masterpieces' or some such - def in that top most category, for me anyhoo.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah indeed, Chinatown and LA Confidential both cracking films.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 25, 2007)

I watched the first episode and a half of the new spooks series.  not bad.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 25, 2007)

Watched The Grifters earlier. Thought it was pretty rubbish.


----------



## dada (Oct 25, 2007)

Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle.

about stereotyping immigrants from typical americans.
funny that.


----------



## LDR (Oct 27, 2007)

I brought the 1st series of The Wire on sleaterkinney's recommendation and watched the first three episodes last night.  I'm likening it a lot.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 28, 2007)

Bastard Swordsman - 70's Shaw Bros Martial Arts


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2007)

LDR said:
			
		

> I brought the 1st series of The Wire on sleaterkinney's recommendation and watched the first three episodes last night.  I'm likening it a lot.



i watched the first series a few months ago, very very good, have seen the second series, enjoyed that too, now need to re-up and get the third


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 28, 2007)

We watched Heroes S2, E3, 4 and 5. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Student Minor (Oct 28, 2007)

I watched about two thirds of dusk till dawn.  Then turned it off cos I was shattered and felt shit, so then watched the rest this morning. A cracking film.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 28, 2007)

The 40 Year Old Virgin - not bad at all, and the final sequence is fucking ace


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 29, 2007)

*SPOILER alert - Everything Is Illuminated..*

bit bewildering really - was so different in the book in the way it resolved the ending, i found I was trying to reconcile the two. The film is certainly neater and less ambiguous, but then the grandfather's suidide doesn't really make sense because the betrayal issue is left out. Also a tad on the sentimental (the reappearing characters in the airport, for example).

But it looked stunning, had some very moving moments..


----------



## rekil (Oct 29, 2007)

All Quiet On The Western Front. Still a great film. 

Just watched Resident Evil, I thought it would be rubbish but it was quite enjoyable, and better than 28 Weeks Later.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Zodiac.

Very, very good.
Immaculately filmed with stunning production design. great job from the whole cast, (but a total waste of Chloe Sevigny).
Overall, maybe a little bit to long.

And of course, Downey Jr. quietly stole the show - Again.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2007)

Watched a fair few over the weekend but the stand out (thanks Moggy) was Russian Ark (Russkiy kovcheg) which is outstanding in every respect.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 29, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> (but a total waste of Chloe Sevigny).



you think? i just thought she occupied her small role really well, played the part to perfection. Would have been odd to extend the role somehow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2007)

Friday we watched "Series 7: The Contenders" which was excellent - great performances and a very believeable story - loved all the "Police: Camera:Action" style voice overs

Then last night we wanted a bit of visual popcorn so watched "Night at the Museum" which was great fun, completely undemanding, funny and sweet. Ben Stiller is a very personable actor and Owen Wilson and Steve Coogan were a good double act. Why, though, do people keep employing Ricky Gervais in films 'cos he's shit. He was brilliant as David Brent and is good in "Extras" but that is all he can do. He was woefully miscast and was rubbish!


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you think? i just thought she occupied her small role really well, played the part to perfection. Would have been odd to extend the role somehow.



Actually in hindsight, I guess there wasn't much call for her character's role to have much more involvement given the timeline of the story - so yeah, you're probably right.
I just like seeing her on screen


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2007)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> Friday we watched "Series 7: The Contenders" which was excellent - great performances and a very believeable story - loved all the "Police: Camera:Action" style voice overs



That's an ace little film  

Lately I've been mostly watching my other half play Bioshock - as exciting as a well made action film, with all of the rubbish buddy/emoting dialogue replaced by a constant stream of homegrown expletives as he fights off Splicers and Big Daddies


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 29, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Actually in hindsight, I guess there wasn't much call for her character's role to have much more involvement given the timeline of the story - so yeah, you're probably right.
> I just like seeing her on screen



can't argue with that


----------



## JTG (Oct 29, 2007)

The Last Emperor

DVD version I have has no subtitles so I found it hard to follow. I hate it when that happens 

But yeah it was OK


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> That's an ace little film
> 
> Lately I've been mostly watching my other half play Bioshock - as exciting as a well made action film, with all of the rubbish buddy/emoting dialogue replaced by a constant stream of homegrown expletives as he fights off Splicers and Big Daddies




Sounds like my husband playing one of the "Resident Evil" Games! "Bioshock" is supposed to be great - we don't have an X-Box360 though - but I am working on it!!


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 29, 2007)

Stardust. Bit... blah. Not as good as the book.

SG


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 29, 2007)

wild hogs - a disgrace. what a fucking disgrace to film making.

the sentinel  - fell asleep.

it's a boy girl thing - why i rented out a teenage girl comedy i do not now.

half nelson - brilliant.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 29, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> wild hogs - a disgrace. what a fucking disgrace to film making.



to be fair, did you really not see that coming?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 29, 2007)

can't wait to see this

Harold & Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 30, 2007)

Watched Kinsey, which was OK, and Double Jeopardy, which is high-quality nonsense, and made me wonder when Ashley Judd is going to ask Angelina Jolie for her career back..


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 30, 2007)

fracture - think columbo, judge judy and hannibal. stupid and entertaining. worse combo for brain rot.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 30, 2007)

I watched The Holy Mountain – on a load of MDMA, 2CB and Ketamine……



Fucking amazing film, some of the individual moments in it are astounding in their own right (the old man giving his eye away) and some just plain mental (the guy with leopard heads for tits squirting milk all over that other fella) but all in all an incredible psychedelic whirlwind, done in such a way that the perfectly arranged visuals confuse your brain without the need for special effects.

I lost the story (well…didn’t get it in the first place) a few times but got the general gist of it and the brilliant ending (which was improvised as the writer of the book it is based on died before he completed it) wraps it up perfectly.

Absolutely nuts, but on an epic scale. Will have to watch it again sober to get the story I think, but a great film to stick on while tripping


----------



## Yetman (Oct 30, 2007)

Jan Svankmajers Alice in Wonderland - too dark for its own good, doesnt capture you


----------



## no-no (Oct 30, 2007)

First half of Clerks, then fell asleep. Never seen it before, loved it but totally knackered.

37?!!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 30, 2007)

Knocked Up - unevenly paced (much like 40 Year Old Virgin) and pretty conservative really, but very very funny in places. And with some great performances.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2007)

Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events

Really like this film and Jim Carrey is great all the way through.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
> 
> Really like this film and Jim Carrey is great all the way through.


I took my lass to see this at the cinema and she complained loudly all the way through (she was a BIG fan of the books )...'well THAT didn't happen, and they've missed out THAT, and she looks nothing LIKE that'!


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 2, 2007)

The Searchers - really odd one. 

Hired it 'cos I really liked The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance, but didn't feel this lived up to its billing - disjointed, no clear indication of time passing, the serious mixed with bits that looked as if they were shot for shits and giggles. 

Looks amazing, though. Monument Valley in Technicolor


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 2, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> The Searchers - really odd one.
> 
> Hired it 'cos I really liked The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance, but didn't feel this lived up to its billing - disjointed, no clear indication of time passing, the serious mixed with bits that looked as if they were shot for shits and giggles.
> 
> Looks amazing, though. Monument Valley in Technicolor



eh?

amazed you think that. I reckon The Searchers is a work of genius, one of the greatest ever westerns


----------



## foo (Nov 2, 2007)

i have no idea why (possibly because i couldn't sleep) - i watched American Dreamz.

yes i did.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> eh?
> 
> amazed you think that. I reckon The Searchers is a work of genius, one of the greatest ever westerns


 
I understand that's a widely held opinion, and expected to be suitably impressed. 

It was mostly the pace of it. I didn't get the sense that so much time had passed until they catch up with Debbie and suddenly she's Natalie Wood. Also thought Martin was a poorly drawn - and fairly badly acted - character.

I'll have a look at Stagecoach next. Wagons ho!


----------



## bellator (Nov 2, 2007)

300, I thought it was well done if not a tad too long.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 3, 2007)

Not on DVD, but I just half-watched Friday The 13th for the first time ever, can you believe it, on TCM. It was hilariously shit


----------



## jbob (Nov 3, 2007)

Watched In The Mood For Love for the nth time. It may well be my favourite film ever. In fact, it now is.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 3, 2007)

The Grudge 2. Poor follow up to the the first which I quite enjoyed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 3, 2007)

Flags of our Fathers.

Letters from Iwo Jima is cued up for tomorrow.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 3, 2007)

Pirates of the Carribean 3


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2007)

The last episode of series 1 of Dead wood.  Immediately downloaded series 2


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 3, 2007)

good lad


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't believe it's taken me this long to get round to it.  Bloody good series.  And I also can't believe how much I underrated Ian McShane, I always just thought he was some cheesy ITV type actor, he is superb in that.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 3, 2007)

i think the thing was, he WAS a cheesy ITV actor. He seems as surprised as anyone 

he relishes it though, doesn't he?

just stunning..


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen swearing used so poetically before...


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 3, 2007)

it gets even more grandiose and Shakespearian and wonderful!! Series 2 is the best IMO

and don't you just LOVE Jane?

"are you DAYD?"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2007)

I deffo agree about shakespearian, I was just thinking that the other day in fact, shakespeare often gets misrepresented as being stuffy, but in his time, he would have been viewed in much the same way as something like deadwood.

Is jane the tomboy? She is indeed a fascinating character... actually all the characters are excellent.  It's also good seeing some old cameo faces, like the fat guy with the beard in the bella union, who is in most of the Mamet films, and also the headteacher from ferris bueller's day off


----------



## ramjamclub (Nov 4, 2007)

For Queen and country
Denzil Washington with a plausible London accent.
1989 social doc. type film. 
Dated but still watchable.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 4, 2007)

Bio Zombie


----------



## jonH (Nov 4, 2007)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 4, 2007)

shortbus - forget the whole un-simulated sex scenes, shots of ass munching and erect cocks in cunts, this film rocks!!
flowing and witty dialogue throughout. great performances. can't rate this more....!!


----------



## LDR (Nov 4, 2007)

I watched three films in a row last night with my Good Lady Wife.   We're both feeling rough and didn't feel like moving.

Bourne Ultimatum - I thought this was clever in places and the chase scenes were fun too.  However, I found the plot pretty predictable.

28 Weeks Later - Complete waste of time.  I found myself willing it to finish so we could move on to the next film.

Ratatouille - Despite not being a huge fan of animated films, this is the one I found most entertaining.  Good fun.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Notes On A Scandal.
Excellent.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 4, 2007)

Legends - Louis Prima
the BBC4 doc from the other night. Not bad - good to see some footage of Louis in his prime, but he didn't seem like a particularly likeable man really, and most of the talking heads were a bit dull.. he was ace though


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 5, 2007)

Big Nothing - Simon Pegg cracks America with a bad beard and worse accent. Overlong, underfunny.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2007)

"Children of Men" - excellent, thought provoking - a plausable version of what Britain and the world may become.

However is it just me or is Clive Owen a bit of a boring actor? I always find him rather bland I'm afraid


----------



## passenger (Nov 5, 2007)

black sheep, just did`nt do it for me  

american gangstar, wicked film


----------



## rollinder (Nov 5, 2007)

Red Dwarf The Smegups tape


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2007)

"Live Flesh"


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 5, 2007)

Shaolin Chamber of Death


----------



## N_igma (Nov 5, 2007)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off. 

Never gets old.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 5, 2007)

The Anderson Tapes - quality heist caper, Walken's first film.


----------



## LDR (Nov 5, 2007)

Die Hard 4.0 - Dumb but fun I guess.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 5, 2007)

Pie Face watched the Squid and the Whale - i was pretending to study but watched it kind of - love that movie. Laura Linney is great in it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2007)

More Sopranos


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 6, 2007)

Saturday...Notes on a Scandal. Good film but the ending didn't feel right.

Sunday...Downfall, the german Hitler film. Solid film, very good.

Last night I watched Deep Water, the docu about Donald Crowhurst, the fella who cheated in the round the world yacht race, that was fucking great.

So much so I'm off to start a new thread!


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 6, 2007)

Jarhead..

was alright - not as clever or eye-opening as it thought it was. Roger Deakins' camerawork was as stunning as ever, but it's very like Mendes other film (which cannot be named) in that it thinks it's saying something deep, but it's not -it's pretty glib.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 6, 2007)

28 Weeks Later.

Not a bad movie, once you look past the underlying anti american theme.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 6, 2007)

Outlaw....rubbish


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 7, 2007)

Football Factory. What an unbelievably shit film.

Oi, Dyer, soppy bollocks, stop making pony films with your mate Nick Love, you fucking cunt, or I'll slit you open, innit, you bleedin' muppet etc etc etc


----------



## sojourner (Nov 7, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> More Sopranos


What series you on?  I've just started 4...might actually watch an episode this affy, although  I'm meant to be working


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Football Factory. What an unbelievably shit film.
> 
> Oi, Dyer, soppy bollocks, stop making pony films with your mate Nick Love, you fucking cunt, or I'll slit you open, innit, you bleedin' muppet etc etc etc



LOL  I thought about watching it but Mr. Dyer put me off. I find him a bit of shit actor to be honest


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 7, 2007)

QueenOfGoths said:
			
		

> I find him a bit of shit actor to be honest


 
_A bit_?


----------



## idioteque (Nov 7, 2007)

I watched Children of Men last night and it was horrible, in a really good way.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 7, 2007)

'Straightheads'

Danny Dyer and Gillian Anderson 

Film Four Production 

Odd


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 7, 2007)

The Constant Gardener. Not sure what I was expecting tbh, it's one of those films that's been bigged up so much by people, especially at work that it probably wasn't going to meet expectations.

Good story, interesting subject matter, nice to watch, some good performances but maybe not what I felt like watching.

That said I am enjoying my free 90 day Lovefilm! Got another Dvd for tomorrow night then see if I can get more by the weekend


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 7, 2007)

Battlestar Galactica - Miniseries.

So that's quite good then


----------



## Julie (Nov 8, 2007)

Bobby.

A bit schmaltzy, but not bad overall.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 8, 2007)

Deathproof by Tarantino.

It's a chick flick. It's about female empowerment.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 8, 2007)

city of violence - a korean flick that's heavily influenced by tarratino!!

overall, very childish and shit.


----------



## Pieface (Nov 8, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> It's a chick flick. It's about female empowerment.



that doesn't _make _it a chick flick Johnny


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 8, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> that doesn't _make _it a chick flick Johnny



Well, I still think it's a chick flick.


----------



## Julie (Nov 9, 2007)

Zodiac. Not bad. Not great.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Planet Terror. Not so much of a chick flick, even though Rose McGowan gets a machine gun for a leg, and the sexy blond lesbian falls for her.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 9, 2007)

Hatchet - people being chased through a Mississippi swamp picked off one by one by an indestructable psycho killer, The usual format


----------



## foo (Nov 9, 2007)

Ice Cold In Alex

there are many reasons why this is upheld as a classic film imo. brilliant.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 9, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> Ice Cold In Alex
> 
> there are many reasons why this is upheld as a classic film imo. brilliant.




And Sylvia Syms is just adorable in it.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 9, 2007)

Gimme Shelter


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 9, 2007)

Frailty.  Pretty good once the final twist kicks in


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 9, 2007)

8 Diagram Pole Fighter


----------



## oddworld (Nov 9, 2007)

Prison Break Series 3

Oh my gosh - Wentworth Miller & Dominic Purcell


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 10, 2007)

The 3 burials of Melquiades Estrada.

Not as good as I thought it might be tbh


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 10, 2007)

Julie said:
			
		

> Zodiac. Not bad. Not great.



I loved it.  The reconstruction of 70s films was amazing.

That said, 2nd half was perhaps slightly less good than the first half.

I would recommend fans of zodiac to check out the korean film "Memories of Murder".  It's very similar but arguably even better.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Nov 10, 2007)

DVD - Region 1 copy of Sicko
Blu-ray - Casino Royale _(I finally got myself a Playstation 3)_


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 10, 2007)

28 Weeks Later-fucking excellent. Way better than 28 Days and far more exciting.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2007)

The last 3 episodes of the Sopranos, series 4

Wow - fantastic final episode, so powerful


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2007)

The marvellous Sunset Boulevard and The Shootist.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hot Fuzz
Very funny.  
(but the end dragged on a tad, imo).


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 11, 2007)

24 hour party people.

Never watched it before. Having seen Control I thought the Joy Division half was a bit rubbish. 

The Mondays half has made me feel sad. I long for the excitement of those days. I feel like taking loads of drugs and I haven't got any.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 11, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Hot Fuzz
> Very funny.
> (but the end dragged on a tad, imo).



The shoot em up at the end is the best part.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Hot Fuzz
> Very funny.
> (but the end dragged on a tad, imo).


I thought it was utter shite

Most disappointing


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful Thing

Not bad, not exactly great


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 11, 2007)

Slaughters Big Rip-off


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2007)

Linda Linda Linda.

First film I have watched in ages. Not as good as I had hoped. The set up sounded fun - 'girl band lose their singer, and find a new one but she is Korean and can't speak the language properly. They only have a few days to get their shit together for a rock concert'. This all seemed fairly inconsequential and the Korean lady (Du-ne Bae from Sympathy for MR Vengeance) seemed to speak Japanese just fine. 

More of a mood piece with very nice shot framing. Good but not worth a second watch. 

I thought it was interesting that the box highlights "London Film Festival Official Selection". Mrs Suplex wanted to go and see this but it only played once on a weekday afternoon. I bet only about two people went.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> the Korean lady (Du-ne Bae from Sympathy for MR Vengeance) seemed to speak Japanese just fine.
> .



Hold on a second. How can Du-ne Bae play a school girl? She must be pretty old, she's been in films as an adult.


EDIT
A quick IMDB show her age as 28. So she was 25 when she made Linda Linda Linda.


----------



## LDR (Nov 11, 2007)

I starting watching "30 Days of Night" but gave up halfway through.  I used to enjoy horror and martial arts movies when I was a kid but I just find them tedious these days.

I moved on to "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix" and it looked promising until I fell asleep after about 20 minutes.  I woke up just before the ending.  I feel no need whatsoever to catch up on what I missed.

I managed to watch the entirety of "American Gangster".  Not a great film but still quite enjoyable.  I didn't turn off half way through or fall asleep.


----------



## ramjamclub (Nov 11, 2007)

Little Buddah
Really two films in one. The story of Siddhartha becoming the Buddah and the finding of the Lama Dorje
The first good the second not so good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2007)

Lucky Number Slevin - average crime paper, above average wallpaper
The Prestige - pretty shit, the sound was shit, so I couldn't hear the voiceover and one of the two major twists was evident almost from the onset. And it cheated with the other twist. Infuriating rubbish.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Prestige - pretty shit, the sound was shit, so I couldn't hear the voiceover and one of the two major twists was evident almost from the onset. And it cheated with the other twist. Infuriating rubbish.



yep. hated it.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 11, 2007)

Working my way through the 30 Rock Season One boxset – great performances, some terrifically funny lines. Am having indecent thoughts about Tina Fey...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, I also watched Jarhead and am now convinced Sam Mendes is a director of stunning mediocrity


----------



## LDR (Nov 11, 2007)

I also watched K-Pax which is the best movie I've seen in ages.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I also watched Jarhead and am now convinced Sam Mendes is a director of stunning mediocrity




it's mostly toss isn't it? looks great but...

again, as with American Beauty, he's made a movie he wants to be important, to say something. And it says a big fat fuck all.


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 11, 2007)

The Cider House Rules - got to the point where the title makes sense. Will watch the rest later (film was fine - just getting too late at night to watch films).

I've avoided Jarhead the film as I enjoyed the book and thought the film was unlikely to do it justice.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm watching Return Of The Jedi on ITV - have been loving these Sunday afternoon replays, takes me back to my childhood  One thing that did strike me just now though, is how much the Emperor sounds like some cheesy BDSM top when he says to Luke "I'm looking forward to completing your training...in time, you will learn to call me 'master'." The old perv!


----------



## oddworld (Nov 11, 2007)

Black Snake Moan - Mr Samuel L Jackson , Christina Ricci and Justin Timberlake

Is different.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2007)

Fucking hell, I wish George Lucas would leave well enough alone  Every time I watch these stupid buffed-up versions it makes me so ANGRY!


----------



## Belushi (Nov 11, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, I wish George Lucas would leave well enough alone  Every time I watch these stupid buffed-up versions it makes me so ANGRY!



Innit


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 11, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, I wish George Lucas would leave well enough alone  Every time I watch these stupid buffed-up versions it makes me so ANGRY!



He's a fucking cock. 
Star Wars looks so shit now with all that over remastering and extra added cgi monster bollocks etc.
Why doesn't he do something useful with it all and erase those sodding Ewoks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2007)

The Ewoks are the best thing in all six films, especially their party


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2007)

LDR said:
			
		

> I also watched K-Pax which is the best movie I've seen in ages.


Have you read the books? I think I liked them better (people always say that though), still a good film though. 

It's just a bit of a shame that the trilogy seems to hold your attention simply because you want to find out the truth.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Ewoks are the best thing in all six films, especially their party



I got me the laser disc versions but they are still pretty shit films. I like the holiday special though. Now that's entertainment.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got the origanal videos from just before he fucked with them  

just watched Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## ramjamclub (Nov 12, 2007)

Big nothing
Great laugh, love the black humour, which is very reminiscent of Shaun of the dead.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2007)

Die Hard 4 last night. 

I liked it. 

Not something I would usually rush to see as I get a little tired of action films but this one was over the top enough to be funny and entertaining for a Sunday night.


----------



## pootle (Nov 12, 2007)

I saw Eastern Promises last night....it was ok but the ending was v disappointing


----------



## Yetman (Nov 12, 2007)

The Fountain - didnt understand a thing


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Nov 12, 2007)

Secretary with Maggie Gylenhaal.  Enjoyed it.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 12, 2007)

I watched a french fim called Hell last night. it was alrightbut nothing particularly gripping or spectacular. the most beautiful thing about he film was emmanuelle beart, who always looks divine

for tonight i have 'my life as a dog' which im told is quite good


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 12, 2007)

ooh ive seen secretary. i enjoyed it too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 12, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> The Fountain - didnt understand a thing



Odd isn't it. Not half as good as I was expecting. I think I kind of got it but it's been a while. I seem to remember that it was too long and rambling for the small point it was trying to make. It sort of reminded me of an more contained Izo, but about love rather than violence.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 13, 2007)

A British comedy called Death at a Funeral which I hadn't heard of til a cannuck friend lent it to me, it was bloody funny in places


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 13, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Prestige - pretty shit, the sound was shit, so I couldn't hear the voiceover and one of the two major twists was evident almost from the onset. And it cheated with the other twist. Infuriating rubbish.



 I thought the prestige was one of the best films of the past few years...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2007)

Embarked on the Sharpe box set last night which is shaping up nicely to make the winter months pass by quickly.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 13, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> just watched Mr. and Mrs. Smith


 
Me too! Late-night fodder. Marvellous. Angelina as Domestic Goddess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2007)

I saw that and thought it was one of the worst films this decade


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2007)

you're about 28 days early. cheeky scamp


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 13, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I saw that and thought it was one of the worst films this decade



Agree here, Mr&Mrs Smith was poor.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you're about 28 days early. cheeky scamp


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you're about 28 days early. cheeky scamp


You ain't seen me, right?


----------



## passenger (Nov 14, 2007)

the Devil came on horse back 

buy far the most powerful and disturbing thing i have ever watched 

if you can stomach it watch it


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 14, 2007)

the hills have eyes II - gory and stupid yet entertaining.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2007)

Not on DVD, but I'm watching Now, Voyager on BBC2. Pure magic


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2007)

Julien Donkey Boy

My lass lasted a whole 20 minutes before buggering off to her room  

Difficult, thought-provoking, gutwrenching


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 18, 2007)

Xmen - The Last Stand !


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 18, 2007)

the machinist - must have watched this for the tenth time...and is still one of me favs!

fragile - STAY AWAY!!! western rip-off of Dark Water. terrible.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Performance.
Haven't seen it for a long time and had forgotten how wierdly great it was. 
And pissed myself at one scene when Chas is having a go at Turner and says "you gonna look funny when your 50"


----------



## rollinder (Nov 18, 2007)

recent viewing - South Park episodes off a best of "according to readers of Loaded" video, short films from Undercurrents 5  (video from 94/95), last episodes of Doctor Who  - The Green Death (evil oil company killing & brain washing people to take over the country, Pertwee dressing up as the milk man and the cleaner, and ecohippies saving the world.)
and first 2 of Doctor Who - Day Of The Daleks.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 18, 2007)

I watched Clueless earlier, for the nth time  A perfect film for Sunday afternoon, or indeed any other time.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Friday...Tsotsi, Bit of a let down really, hardly comparable to City of Good, which always the inevitable comparison in any review. The acting was like aschool play at times and I just didn't really believe he was a that nasty. Kept falling asleep here and there but I wouldn't be arsed watching it again.

Yesterday... Old School, The bits with Will Ferrell were funny, as peurile as it gets, but funny. the rest was shit.


----------



## Reno (Nov 18, 2007)

Écoute le temps: French supernatural thriller with a great premise which loses its way towards the end. A sound recordist finds out that she can record past events in the old farm house where her mother died and she turns the place into a "time map" in an attempt to find the exact frequency when her mother got murdered.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 19, 2007)

88 Minutes.

So bad it almost starts becoming entertaining as a result.

(A bit sad to see Pacino just sleepwalking to the bank so much these days though.  )


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2007)

Good weekend of DVDs for me... 

The Departed 
Pretty entertaining film with an impressive cast, just felt like it was being 'cool for the sake of cool'

Alien Resurrection 
Better than I remembered it

Sharpe
Working my way through the box set slowly and liking it a LOT


----------



## rennie (Nov 19, 2007)

I watched The Wire season 4. It's bleak!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 19, 2007)

watched the iron giant and scooby doo yesterday


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2007)

Society.....well.......mullet happy beautifully overcliched freakfest. Great 

Jughead......hmm....wasnt interesting enough to keep me awake for the whole thing, not too bad though.

Other Worlds......brilliant insight into psychedelics, even if it is in about 5 languages. Great visuals toward the end, nearly as good as Blueberry


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Society.....well.......mullet happy beautifully overcliched freakfest. Great


Hahaa

I watched that years ago and made everyone else watch it too


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2007)

The acting is so shit, it wouldnt be the same if it wasnt - which makes it even better


----------



## dada (Nov 19, 2007)

bourne ultimatum

madrid fight scene is excellent.
otherwise it's a bit disappointing.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> The acting is so shit, it wouldnt be the same if it wasnt - which makes it even better


Still makes me wince that film, and not for the standard of the acting


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2007)

I watched 21 Grams again cos it was on telly last night

Still love that film


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 19, 2007)

Shaolin Intruders


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2007)

The Ice Harvest. Cusak is getting tiresome.


----------



## zenie (Nov 20, 2007)

smokin aces


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2007)

I’ve just downloaded Edward Scissorhands and Beavis and Butthead do America.

I know, I know…..I am the best at films


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2007)

Last night was MORE Sharpe and I am liking it a lot. 

Sharpe's Enemy


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 20, 2007)

*Minor Bsg Spoiler*

some more BSG Season 1. Ep 6 when the scientist gets accused of treason by the Cylon was laugh out loud funny


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 20, 2007)

Planet Terror – lots more fun than Tarantino's rather dreary half of Grindhouse and, oh my god, Rose McGowan is gorgeous.


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2007)

First 3 episodes of The Wire. Been meaning to for about 2 years, wish I'd started ages ago. Great stuff.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2007)

Another Wire addict in the making! 

*rubs hands together, looks around desperately for S4 boxset*


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Another Wire addict in the making!
> 
> *rubs hands together, looks around desperately for S4 boxset*


You might have another one too when The Sopranos runs out

I'm on series 5 now, with 3 episodes to go, then there's only 6 and I'll need a replacement!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2007)

Muhahahahahahaha

It's all in the game


----------



## ringo (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup, just got an email saying the next episodes have been dispatched. That's the weekend sorted.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 21, 2007)

Rescue Dawn, on a freebie ticket from the Sunday Times. Bloody good; Christian Bale's finally making the films that match up to his reputation as an actor.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sympathy for Lady Vengeance. Only seen Old Boy before now, been meaning to see the others in the trilogy. 

Good film, slowed down a bit towards the end, and last scene was a really bizarre. I do like the way the stories are told though, the pace can be really fast at times and has the expected ultra violent scenes, while others leave more to the imagination.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Live Free or Die Hard.

If you like this kind of movie, this is one of the better ones in the genre.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2007)

Just one episode of Family Guy... 

Cheered me up after the footy


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 22, 2007)

Three Burials Of Melquiades Estrada - still marvellous on 2nd viewing


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Sympathy for Lady Vengeance. Only seen Old Boy before now, been meaning to see the others in the trilogy.
> 
> Good film, slowed down a bit towards the end, and last scene was a really bizarre. I do like the way the stories are told though, the pace can be really fast at times and has the expected ultra violent scenes, while others leave more to the imagination.



I can't remember Lady Vengeance being all that violent. You still have the best one to watch Sympathy for Mr Vengeance. Now that does have some quite violent bits in it, but it's funny and sad too.

I watched Benders big score. It was pretty good, not they best Futurama but then it was fairly lengthy.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Three Burials Of Melquiades Estrada - still marvellous on 2nd viewing



Added to DVD rental list


----------



## oddworld (Nov 22, 2007)

Notes On A Scandel - I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 22, 2007)

American Gangster - Glad I downloaded it rather than going to the cinema. Nothing too original, overly long, but entertaining in places.

Boondock Saints - I thought this was a quality film. It's a couple of Irish guys on a mission from god involving plenty of violence and Willem Dafoe as a gay detective with plenty of character dealing with all the bodies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2007)

Life & Lyrics, better than SW9, but not much. Terrible script but the acting wasn't bad, esp from the lead and his best mate. Good to see Brixton on film though.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 22, 2007)

The Beatles - Alone And Together
unoffical dvd that was either origanally a US cable tv or straight to video documentary from '89 
got it free from a survey site 
Commentary is pretty simplistic - tv filler or schools/beginer level but had some good clips from news reels on The Beatles in America and making A Hard Days Night., and the mini feature on Beatlefest was alright.

Great seeing the trailers for The Magic Christian (made it look brillient) Magical Mystery Tour and Let It Be, and wonderful Lennon clips - esp a piece of interview footage talking about peace - and how we were going to win  if we kept it up, responding to critics and advising people who'd asked for help re a protest that had ended up with them being victems of police violence.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2007)

The Sopranos - Series 2, Disc 3

Did all three episodes last night and LOVING it!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> The Sopranos - Series 2, Disc 3
> 
> Did all three episodes last night and LOVING it!!!!


   I've got 3 episodes left of Series 5 - it just gets better


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 23, 2007)

Watched the Strummer film, The Future Is Unwritten. Pretty good.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I've got 3 episodes left of Series 5 - it just gets better



I know I am late jumping on the Sopranos bandwagon but it makes me  so much!!! 

I have still got 4 series to go and then gonna start The Wire, followed by 24 and then I still have Lost and Heroes to start on.... 

Expensive this DVD obsession but like it!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I know I am late jumping on the Sopranos bandwagon but it makes me  so much!!!
> 
> I have still got 4 series to go and then gonna start The Wire, followed by 24 and then I still have Lost and Heroes to start on....
> 
> Expensive this DVD obsession but like it!


Hehe - aye, I was a bit late with it too, but so what?  

I too am gonna start on the Wire after this    Not Lost though - daughter watches that and from what I've seen it's crap 

Doesn't cost me a fortune - daughter's g/f works in a dvd rental shop so I get em free


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2007)

Tonight I watched the concluding third (having watched the rest earlier in the week) of a korean war film called taegukgi (I think).  It's one of these films which is very good but the first time you watch it you have to watch it in installments to take it all in.  The ending is astoundingly powerful, the context of people from identical racial/lingual/ethnic backgrounds fighting each other very moving.  Strongly recommended.  Makes Saving Private Ryan look like an episode of Eastenders.

Then I watched Rescue Dawn, which was a bit routine escape-survive type film, but very well done, and Bale excellent as ever 

In bale-fest mode, might now watch 3:10 to yuma if i can stay up...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Tonight I watched the concluding third (having watched the rest earlier in the week) of a korean war film called taegukgi (I think).  It's one of these films which is very good but the first time you watch it you have to watch it in installments to take it all in.  The ending is astoundingly powerful, the context of people from identical racial/lingual/ethnic backgrounds fighting each other very moving.  Strongly recommended.  Makes Saving Private Ryan look like an episode of Eastenders.



Taegukgi hwinalrimyeo?

http://imdb.com/title/tt0386064/

Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War is the name of the UK release. I have not seen it yet but it is on my list.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 23, 2007)

more recent viewing: episodes of Roobarb off an old video - When Custard Stole The Show (I'd forgoten just how random & sureal the episodes were and the different theme on the end credits)
today: a few episodes of The Adventures of Parsley (charity shop video again ) and a version of the unbroadcast pilot version of the first episode of Doctor Who off The Hartnell Years tapes.
(Partly because I was going to watch something to mark the anniversary anyway and in memory of Verity Lambert)
I'd forgotten about the special credits with a crap version of the theme tune for the years tapes & Sylvester larking about in character in a Doctor Who exhibition to do the links (and mentioning Rrrrmemberance of The Daleks ).

Hartnell was being a right menacing grumpy old bugger  

It was put together by John Nathan Turner too - annother dead Doctor Who producer


----------



## citydreams (Nov 23, 2007)

"Dans Paris".  Superb.  Loved the characters, the location, the music, the laughter and the tears.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Three Burials Of Melquiades Estrada - still marvellous on 2nd viewing



Superb innit.
Beautifully made film in every way.


On the other hand....
Pirates of the  Caribbean Part 3 has just been aborted on the grounds that it's utter drivel & going to bed is a much better option.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 23, 2007)

munich 

s'aright

<shrugs>


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Taegukgi hwinalrimyeo?
> 
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0386064/
> 
> Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War is the name of the UK release. I have not seen it yet but it is on my list.



Yup


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2007)

Sunshine

Really liked the emo atmospherics, really didn't like the pointless descent into slasher-in-space randomness.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 24, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War is the name of the UK release. I have not seen it yet but it is on my list.



If you don't remember the copy i brought round yours last time wouldn't play with subtitles on your pc so you may be out of luck!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 24, 2007)

I can upload it somewhere if anyone really wants


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> If you don't remember the copy i brought round yours last time wouldn't play with subtitles on your pc so you may be out of luck!



Was that my new PC or the old one brother?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2007)

Some of Family Guy series 6... 

Only squeezed in two episodes but fooking funny stuff


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 24, 2007)

Little Children. It was okay. Some of the acting was piss poor though

I'm a bit meh about films that need a narrator too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I'm a bit meh about films that need a narrator too.


It's not always a question of need - it can be deliberate, rather than just expositional - have you seen Badlands?


----------



## Reno (Nov 24, 2007)

The voice over narration in Little Children was insufferable and hideously pretentious, while no one uses the device better than Terrence Malick does.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 24, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's not always a question of need - it can be deliberate, rather than just expositional - have you seen Badlands?



No, is it good? Will add it to my Lovefilm freebies if it's worth a watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> No, is it good? Will add it to my Lovefilm freebies if it's worth a watch.


It's an astounding film - True Romance rips it off wholesale


----------



## Reno (Nov 24, 2007)

I love all of Malick's films, but I think Days of Heaven is his masterpiece and is even an better film than Badlands. It uses a voice over narration by Linda Manz, possibly the least cloying child actress ever in a way that is slightly less obvious than the way the device is used in Badlands. 

Badlands is probably the best film of his to start with though as it is his most accessible work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't acually seen Days Of Heaven


----------



## Reno (Nov 24, 2007)

You've got a treat in store then. It's a film that still gets better every time I watch it and I must have seen it over a dozen times now. 

Its probably one of the most visually beautiful films ever made and it's worth seeing in a theatre.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 24, 2007)

Jeff and I watched 'Get Real.'  I'd never seen it before.  It's really touching.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 24, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Jeff and I watched 'Get Real.'  I'd never seen it before.  It's really touching.



Also tried watching 'The Caves of Androzani' but a certain Urbanite started to fall asleep in the armchair


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> more recent viewing: episodes of Roobarb off an old video - When Custard Stole The Show (I'd forgoten just how random & sureal the episodes were and the different theme on the end credits)


   I used to LOVE that!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2007)

Pulled out a couple of classics this weekend... 

Usual Suspects  and Ghostbusters  

Musing over another funny film to watch now.....


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 25, 2007)

Control - totally loved it.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's an astounding film - True Romance rips it off wholesale



Now on me list.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2007)

Did two more discs from the Sharpe collection last night.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 26, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Pulled out a couple of classics this weekend...
> 
> Usual Suspects  and Ghostbusters
> 
> Musing over another funny film to watch now.....


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2007)

Seven Samurai

It was wicked, but I fell asleep part way through - will watch the rest tonight.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

beowulf 3-D.

excellent stuff. as for '3-D', i can't imagine watching this movie any other way.
what's the point? 

Them (Ils)

french film based on a true story? yeah...right. but apart from that, the film ran okay.

unknown 

it's got that bloke from the Count of Monte Cristo in it.
made too much sense. good for a cheapo film.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 26, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> Them (Ils)
> 
> french film based on a true story? yeah...right. but apart from that, the film ran okay.



is that the one about the writer and his teacher wife living in some house in the country where the kids hunt and kill them because they wouldn't play with them? kinda reminded me of Straw Dogs swopping the village yokels with little kids, I did a search on google for any authenticity but couldn't find anything


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> is that the one about the writer and his teacher wife living in some house in the country where the kids hunt and kill them because they wouldn't play with them? kinda reminded me of Straw Dogs swopping the village yokels with little kids, I did a search on google for any authenticity but couldn't find anything



yep...that's the one.
yeah it wa like Straw Dogs mixed with The Vanishing.

unfortunately, the film is not based on real/actual events.
film titles or taglines that lie...don't you just hate that? wolf creek is another 'un.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 26, 2007)

Finished off The Hartnell Years - I'd forgotten just how good the then only surviving episode of The Crusaders (Wheel Of Fortune) was. 
Everybody was taking it seriously and treating it like a Shakespeare history play - even Hartnel going Hmmm.. and somebody obviously blacked up with boot polish didn't ruin things.  
And that scene with Barbara, the knive and the daughter + the other girl who was 'taken away' with the implications of torture, rape, murder & suicide _is_ (like critics/fans have said) pretty adualt for a '60s (susposedly) children's programme





			
				Jeff said:
			
		

> Also tried watching 'The Caves of Androzani' but a certain Urbanite started to fall asleep in the armchair


 
Caves is a good un


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2007)

Another night with Richard Sharpe and the chosen men for us


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 27, 2007)

Mutual Appreciation - if, like, uh, you're, I don't know, a _fan _of zero-budget, black-and-white films tapping the New York, uh, _zeitgeist_ around some guys, trying, y'know, to get it _together_ on the music and arts scene while dealing, er, y'know, with issues of, like, _identity_ and, er, _relationships_ and, uh, just, y'know, getting their heads around _life_, then, seriously, I think this is a film you should watch.


----------



## foamy (Nov 27, 2007)

The Magicians - Mitchell and Webb being the same old characters. not very good but an ok way to spend an hour.

Black Book - very good but a teeny tiny bit long with some badly developed bits of plot.

A Guide To Recognising Your Saints - i was really looking forward to this but i actually didn't like it, it seemed like many other 'growing up in hard times' USA films and i couldn't even concentrate on it after half an hour. very disappointed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 27, 2007)

The Illusionist.

I liketh very much.  Now... which is better out of this or the Prestige?  Both tiptop films on a similar subject... I shalleth doeth a polleth as I cannoteth decideth.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 27, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> The Illusionist.
> 
> I liketh very much.  Now... which is better out of this or the Prestige?  Both tiptop films on a similar subject... I shalleth doeth a polleth as I cannoteth decideth.



the prestige was a much deeper and complex movie.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 27, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> the prestige was a much deeper and complex movie.



The Illusionist must have been for pre-schoolers then.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 27, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> The Illusionist must have been for pre-schoolers then.



The Prestige is without any doubt one of the finest films made this decade...


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 27, 2007)

you'll find there's definitely quite a bit of doubt if you look hard enough


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I watch quite a lot of films and its definitely one of my favourites...


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 27, 2007)

American Graffiti.
Never seen it before. Nicely done.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 27, 2007)

I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry. Adam Sandler the homophobe gets married to a man.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 27, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> The Prestige is without any doubt one of the finest films made this decade...



Huh?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 27, 2007)

BSG Series 1 - nearly done.

Mostly done, mostly good, but the Dynasty bits (all the Ellen Tighe scheming etc) are wack. And why the fuck are they still listening to what sounds like Clannad in the future, dammit?


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry. Adam Sandler the homophobe gets married to a man.




Sounds fucking hilarious.


----------



## art of fact (Nov 28, 2007)

anyone seen tekkon kinkreet yet? got pretty ropey subtitles for my copy and dunno if i should wait... still trudging through the wire.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 28, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry. Adam Sandler the homophobe gets married to a man.



in british terms, 'i pronounce you nick and david.'

rubbish, homophobic and racist.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mr. Bean's Vacation.

That zany Englishman!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 28, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> in british terms, 'i pronounce you nick and david.'
> 
> rubbish, homophobic and racist.



I've never seen the british version.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2007)

Nothing last night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2007)

On our recent plane trip watched "Transformers" - fell asleep for half an hour and don't think I missed anything important!  

Also "Ratatouille" - which was kind of sweet but not as good as "Toy Story"


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2007)

Festen

Loved it


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 28, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Festen
> 
> Loved it



that's one of me favourite plays.
wished they perform that more often...saw it a few years back at the lyric theatre.

amazing.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 28, 2007)

Sunshine - was OK. Like American Gangster, it's an amalgam of many things you've seen before, done quite well.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 29, 2007)

The Edukators. I loved it.

What an absolutely wonderful film.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 29, 2007)

great, isn't it?

we watched final ep of Battlestar Galactica season 1 and episode 1 of season 2.

all very exciting stuff


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> great, isn't it?



Starting the day laughing with my 7 year old at Fozzie bear, and ending it watching a film that leaves me with a nice warm feeling is


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 29, 2007)

Cashback.  Awful film which couldn't decide whether to be a sweet romcom or an FHM style perv-fest.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2007)

^ ^ ^ Edukators is a top film! 

Another episode of Sharpe for me, nearly 2/3rds of the way through now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got the three burials thing to watch a bit later, that teh dub recommended.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2007)

"28 weeks later"

quite enjoyed it really, despite the hamminess


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2007)

Little Dieter Needs To Fly - great little Herzog doc about the fella Rescue Dawn is based on - a compelling and moving film - Dieter himself is the star and he presents the story of his trials and tribulations so engagingly, you just want to give him a hug (he hugs a Vietnamese guide himself cos he sees how his tale of cruelty is upsetting him)
The Host - an odd Korean monster movie with all sort of subtexts to work through - can't be bothered though, so I enjoyed it as a b-movie. The family in it are great and the effects looked good - great monster!


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 29, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I've got the three burials thing to watch a bit later, that teh dub recommended.




by our usual standards of agreement, you should hate it. 

but i reckon you'll love it. Which will prove that i'm right and you're wrong and you have to give me all your money


----------



## sojourner (Nov 29, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm right and you're wrong and you have to give me all your money


Is this a new rule?  


  Oi, donna!  Give us yer purse, NOW


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 29, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> by our usual standards of agreement, you should hate it.
> 
> but i reckon you'll love it. Which will prove that i'm right and you're wrong and you have to give me all your money



Yeah but sometimes you recommend something that I think is amazing, like Sideways or Deadwood


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2007)

The Darwin Awards

Silly and funny - made me laugh


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2007)

Watched something last night, a bloke trapped in a phone box, travelling through time or something. Was a bit wobbly so can't remember the title or whether it was good? 

Tonight is Sopranos night  
Last disc of Series 2 and series 3 has already been dispatched!!!!! 

You fuck my wife?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Tonight is Sopranos night


Jealous  

I'm having to wait for series 6 - and pay full fucking price for it too!!!


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2007)

Jungle Book with my nephew - I love that Trust In Me snake song.
Bad Boys - Surprisingly enjoyable bollocks.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 30, 2007)

Watched the second half of 3:10 Yuma having watched the first half last night.  Was good.

Now, on to Three Burials...


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 30, 2007)

The Third Man. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2007)

Sunshine

Was alright I suppose.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 30, 2007)

Watched the first 3 episodes of BSG season 2 in the last couple of days. Fuck me, it's brilliant


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2007)

Last night I watched Crimewave for the first time in years 

Thank you Orang Utan for bringing this bizarro film back into my life


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2007)

I watched I heart Huckabees on Friday.

I thought it was rubbish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Last night I watched Crimewave for the first time in years
> 
> Thank you Orang Utan for bringing this bizarro film back into my life


Not sure how I did this! Anyway, I've been sent some brainy films, but I'm not feeling brainy. I want to watch Inland Empire and That Obscure Object Of Desire, but I don't feel equipped to deal with them at the moment. So I'm reading a magazine about films instead.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 2, 2007)

Crimewave is ACE 

we've been OD-ing on BSG Season 2. Jesus, it doesn't let up, does it?

oh - and Stardust. meh


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 3, 2007)

watched notes on a scandal and i really enjoyed it but i wont look at little old schoolteachers in the same way


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

reign over me - the 2nd adam sandler movie i've see that's okay!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2007)

Watched season one of the wire over the weekend. Not every episode was 100 percent win, but most were approaching 90%.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not sure how I did this!



You sent me a cheeky VHS copy about two years ago...only just hooked up the video player again, hence have only just watched it.

There's so much in there I'd forgotten about


----------



## Yetman (Dec 3, 2007)

Shortbus – not bad but not really good either. There’s proper shagging in it which would have been fine if the cock to minge ratio was better, or even if there was any decent minge in it at all. This is just a cock and balls story tbf.

Just started on Trailer Park Boys season 5 and South Park season 11 as well


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Shortbus – not bad but not really good either. There’s proper shagging in it which would have been fine if the cock to minge ratio was better, or even if there was any decent minge in it at all. This is just a cock and balls story tbf.



i saw this some weeks ago.

the first 5 mins of shagging and the guy shooting his own load into his mouth...well, i just couldn't believe what i was seeing.

the 3 way blowjob/ass munching seemed interesting though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 3, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I watched I heart Huckabees on Friday.
> 
> I thought it was rubbish.



I thought it was brilliant


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 3, 2007)

How did you get on with 3 burials?


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 3, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I thought it was brilliant




i quite liked it. a little bit over-wacky, but fun, despite Jude Law.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 3, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> How did you get on with 3 burials?



Ah I watched the first 20 mins, quite liked it, but then I was getting knackered.  Might watch the rest tonight


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 3, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i quite liked it. a little bit over-wacky, but fun, despite Jude Law.



It just reminded me of certain people I know in real life who are constantly over-philosophical...


----------



## Yetman (Dec 3, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> the 3 way blowjob/ass munching seemed interesting though.



That was well wrong til they all started humming the american national anthem


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 3, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I thought it was brilliant



Seconded. Shame the DVD didn't contain all the crazy director stuff you can find on you tube.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 4, 2007)

Babel. One thing is sure: Cate Blanchett is a vastly superior actor to Brad Pitt. The Japanese girl is good, too.

I guess the lesson of this movie: only Americans win!


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't ask me why but i watched Blood and Chocolate the other night..........


i had to keep watching as i'd never quite seen anything so shit for a long time and the horde was playing xbox...


it's pants in a big way !


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2007)

Watched a lot of great films this weekend. 

The real stand out was This is England which I am sure a lot of you have watched. It was a really dark but very well presented film and very representative of life in England at that time. Good performances from the actors and one to own. 

Watched quite a lot of X-Files for the first time in years which was excellent. Had forgotten how much I liked it


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 4, 2007)

Johnny Was - Absolute shite!


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 4, 2007)

28 Weeks Later. A superior sequel.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 4, 2007)

macey - awful. only good part was seeing julia stiles getting slashed.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 4, 2007)

_Ungodly_

oh
my
fkk


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 4, 2007)

fell asleep trying to watch The Kid Stays In The Picture.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2007)

I watched The Descent on tv and really enjoyed it; we had tried to watch it before on a borrowed disc, but the DVD was fucked and stopped working just as things got manic. So it was good to see it all the way through. Mr K gave it a slating for not being funny like Dog Soldiers, but I kind of enjoyed the bleakness in a weird way.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 4, 2007)

re-watched Jersey Girl 

and Control - beautiful, amazing film.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2007)

Also did Groundhog Day yesterday which is still a TOP film with a great performance by Bill Murray.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 4, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Also did Groundhog Day yesterday which is still a TOP film with a great performance by Bill Murray.



 One of the best films ever


----------



## nightowl (Dec 4, 2007)

28 weeks later. good fun, but took loads of liberties with london locations. worst one was going under foot tunnel to greenwich and then soon after crossing millennium bridge by st pauls


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 5, 2007)

London to Brighton. Very good, very gripping. And at 86 minutes, not stretched out beyond its welcome.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2007)

.INLAND EMPIRE
<scratches head and yawns>


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2007)

La Vie en Rose


*sobs* 

I loved the actress who played her  

*sobs again*


----------



## Augie March (Dec 5, 2007)

Transformers.

Made me feel like I was 12 years old again. Easily one of the best blockbuster films I've seen in a while.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada.
Rather enjoyable.


----------



## passenger (Dec 5, 2007)

Proposition staring  Ray Winstone a bit hard work but not bad


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2007)

Got round to watching the rest of the Three Burials... very good, impressive direction from Tommy Lee Jones too... I never knew he had it in him!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2007)

The Lives of Others. German film about the Stasi.

Fucking awesome. A faultless film I thought.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Superbad.  Funny movie.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 6, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> The Lives of Others. German film about the Stasi.
> 
> Fucking awesome. A faultless film I thought.



Yes.  This was brilliant


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 6, 2007)

Blade Runner: The Final Cut. Got that swanky five-disc edition in the metal box.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2007)

nightowl said:
			
		

> 28 weeks later. good fun, but took loads of liberties with london locations. worst one was going under foot tunnel to greenwich and then soon after crossing millennium bridge by st pauls



Just had this posted from my rental thingy and looking forward to it.

Last night was Sopranos, nearly finished series two and have series three all ready to go


----------



## sojourner (Dec 6, 2007)

1st episode of series 6 of the Sopranos


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 6, 2007)

Hasami Otoko - Japanese psychological thriller


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Transformers.
> 
> Made me feel like I was 12 years old again. Easily one of the best blockbuster films I've seen in a while.



This, and same here  The unironic joy of an 80s film, with the eye-popping SFX of a 00s film. I loved it!


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 7, 2007)

Talledega Nights: The Ballad Of Ricky Bobby. Not in Anchorman's league but very funny nonetheless.


----------



## foo (Dec 7, 2007)

Bagdad Cafe (yes, that's how it's spelt)

lovely film....left me smiling.


----------



## Reno (Dec 7, 2007)

Blade Runner: The Final Cut

Still great and looking better than ever. Also got through half of the mammoth documentary on it.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 8, 2007)

300 - camp as Christmas, but enjoyable nonetheless


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2007)

Pirates of The Carribean: At World's End.

Tedious crap, for the most part. I'd be even harsher on it, but then I remembered: it's a walt disney movie. Maybe it would be more intelligible if it was done as a cartoon. As it is, the bulk of the movie is CG, so it's the next best thing to a cartoon.

For all of that, it's better than the second one. Also, that ridiculous tentacle faced Davy Jones dies. 

I guess one shouldn't expect too much from a movie that took its inspiration from a theme park ride.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2007)

One good part, though: when the man is shot with a hot monkey.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 8, 2007)

Episodes 8 and 9 of spooks.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 8, 2007)

Eastern Condors


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 9, 2007)

sunshine - loved everything about it. will watch this again and again.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 9, 2007)

Even the cheesy slasher-in-space denouement?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 9, 2007)

Beavis and Butthead the movie then Funny Games (where the two main characters call themselvs Beavis and Butthead )

B&B - classic
FG - not as good as I'd hoped

Oh and Super Troopers (good, not amazing) and Edward Scissorhands (classic)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 9, 2007)

Tales from earthsea. 

Utter shit. The first ever shit Ghibli film.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 9, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Even the cheesy slasher-in-space denouement?



and a great finale it was.

just watched 'in america.'
loved it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 9, 2007)

K-Pax, on the recommendation of this thread.

Pretty goood


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2007)

No it's not. It's shit.

I think that's my first post on this thread (pt2) for 3 years.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 10, 2007)

Why did you think it was shit


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2007)

Clumsy set up, crap lazy acting by lead (read: put on a smug face) soppiness...where's my dog?


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 10, 2007)

I couldn't stand K-Pax either, and I think it was the movie where I realised Spacey had about two facial expressions


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2007)

El Jefe said:
			
		

> I couldn't stand K-Pax either, and I think it was the movie where I realised Spacey had about two facial expressions



He's been taking lessons?


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, OK - one expression. But he varies it by tilting his head to one side at a slightly different angle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Clumsy set up, crap lazy acting by lead (read: put on a smug face) soppiness...where's my dog?


Yes, load of shite


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2007)

I watched That Obscure Object Of Desire, Bunel's final film - pretty funny and pretty sexy - not sure how the terrorism subplot fits in with the rest of the film and I think the casting of two actresses playing the same part is capricious rather than calculation, but it's an enjoyable film all the same. The two actresses are HOT!


----------



## e∞a (Dec 10, 2007)

pirates of the caribbean, at world's end

the humour is old school and cheesy.
i laughed a little.
liked the part where the pebbles turn to crabs.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 10, 2007)

Finished watching series seven of 24, talk about jumped the shark.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 10, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> and a great finale it was.



It spoiled the rest of the film for me. Why go to all that trouble to set up a thoughtful, end-of-days, philosophical atmosphere and then export the final half hour of Event Horizon into the film? Still, each to their own and that.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 10, 2007)

The first two ep's of the final S6 Pt2 Soprano's ep's (if you know what I mean!).


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 10, 2007)

Watched Bad Santa, 'cos 'tis the season. Seasonal fun for all the family.  

"Take him to the car."

"In case you didn't notice I'm a motherfucking dwarf, so unless you got a forklift handy, maybe you should lend a hand hmm?" 

"That figures. You want all kind of set-asides. Special treatment 'cause you're handicapped. You're all the same."

"Special treatment? I'm 3-foot-fucking-tall you asshole! It's a matter of physics. Draw me a sketch of how I get him to the car, huh?"

"Bitch, Bitch, Bitch!"

"Sketch it up, you fucking moron. Fucking Leonardo da Vinci."

"What'd you call me thigh-high?"

"I called you a fucking guinea homo from the 15th-fucking-century, you dickhead!"

"I could stick you up my ass, small fry."

"Yeah? You sure it ain't too sore from last night?"

"You got some lip on you midget."

"yeah? Well these lips were on your wife's pussy last night. Why don't you dust that thing off once in a while? Asshole!"


----------



## Phenol (Dec 10, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Watched Bad Santa, 'cos 'tis the season. Seasonal fun for all the family.
> 
> "Take him to the car."
> 
> ...


----------



## e∞a (Dec 11, 2007)

a scanner darkly

the whole film looks like a photoshop-filtered animation.
slightly disappointed because of that.
but nevertheless i was entertained.

loved the first scene where the bugs were crawling all over the guy's body.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 11, 2007)

I watched Machuca. 

Great film about two kids growing up in Chile in the time just before the Junta. The performances were excellent and being from a kids point of view it had good feel about it, made me smile a lot. 

Until the end. I guessed it wouldn't be so joyful, but never expected it to be quite so brutal.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 11, 2007)

e∞a said:
			
		

> a scanner darkly
> 
> loved the first scene where the bugs were crawling all over the guy's body.



I thought it was all downhill from there - I turned it off bored stupid after another 30-40 minutes.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 11, 2007)

Me too, I didn't really 'feel' either that or Waking Life, I'm afraid.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2007)

Bee Movie. 

Not as bad as I thought it was going to be. But then again I thought it was going to be really really really really really shit, and then some.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 11, 2007)

Full Metal Yakuza


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 11, 2007)

I really wanted to like A Scanner Darkly, found it a real slog.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> Full Metal Yakuza



This was the first Miike Takashi film I ever watched. I never looked back. My fab fanboy name-drop fact is that I only put it on (I had been given the disc for free for a couple of months back and hadn't bothered with it) because Ely Roth (director of Hostel and Cabin Fever) told me I should really watch it after a conversation about ichi the killer. I think I watched ichi next. 



Not his best, but enough to get me to watch more and more. 
. . . . and boy were there more films.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2007)

Just tried to watch Transformers, but switched it off after an hour. It reminds me of 80's rubbish like Short Circut. The humor appears to be exclusively aimed at five year olds. It's also politically retrograde in that all the ethnic minority characters are used as comic relief goons.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 12, 2007)

Zathura.  V.good kids' film


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Zathura.  V.good kids' film



Yes, it's great.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Garden State.

I get the idea it was meant to be funny.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 12, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Yes, it's great.



Yeah, it was on your recommendation that I watched it.  It was a proper throwback to the sort of fun scifi films we all loved as kids - Flight of the Navigator, etc.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 12, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Garden State.
> 
> I get the idea it was meant to be funny.



Hmm, not sure about that.  I thought it was a decent film.  Some people have been really scathing about it, some people have said it was amazing, I just thought it was quite good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Just tried to watch Transformers, but switched it off after an hour. It reminds me of 80's rubbish like Short Circut. The humor appears to be exclusively aimed at five year olds. It's also politically retrograde in that all the ethnic minority characters are used as comic relief goons.



Sadly the first hour is the best bit, the whole thing just falls off the edge of a cliff after that. I wish i had turned off.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 12, 2007)

Episodes 1-3 of *Veronica Mars *season one. Anyone else like this?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 12, 2007)

Sopranos Season 6 first 2 episodes...

getting a bit much now, only started watching it 2 months ago...


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Sadly the first hour is the best bit, the whole thing just falls off the edge of a cliff after that. I wish i had turned off.



It gets worse !!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2007)

Father Ted in the late afternoon
Start of Sopranos series 3 in the evening 

All


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 12, 2007)

Elektra  

That was a waste of time


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 12, 2007)

I watched Entrapment on ITV9. Silly me.


----------



## Phenol (Dec 12, 2007)

Sunshine.


Slow, slow, slower!!!!
Great effects and all that but poor story, acting and dialogue!!! 
Cillian Murphy's got girls lips!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 12, 2007)

tokyo hot - these japanese guys are pretty inventive with hairbrushes. great camera work though but predictable story line.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 15, 2007)

Stardust


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2007)

Capturing the Friedmans

Loved it



Then 4 episodes of The Staircase - which is okay, but is dragging a bit


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 16, 2007)

Shamefully: the Hearbreak Kid and, more shamefully: laughed several times.


----------



## foamy (Dec 16, 2007)

Breif Encounter  
The Horse Whisperer


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 16, 2007)

die hard 4.0 - a very thick and pointless film.

memories of murder - as a big korean movie fan, this one is far the best i've seen yet. brilliant.


----------



## liberty (Dec 16, 2007)

Bee Movie


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

The end of Battlestar Galactica Season 2 and the beginning of season 3.

So that's a bundle of laughs then


----------



## Weller (Dec 16, 2007)

Autumn Rush and Shark Vs Eagle .

Autumn Rush a very soppy sort of up to date Oliverish story and Shark Vs Eagle hilarious limited release Sundance movie.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Last night I watched Deathproof. Last 10/15 minutes was good but didn't really justify the first hour and half. In fact the 20 minute stretches of dialogue were as bad as anything I've seen.

Watched the second part of Grindhouse tonight...Planet Terror. Fucking rocked. Pissed myself throughout, bloody great.  

Shame they had to be released as separate films here. I expect they were miles better as the intended double bill.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

Is the double bill DVD - restored with all the mock trailers etc - actually out yet?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Just been looking, doesn't seem to be. My mate lent me the copies I just watched.

The double bill was the US release right?


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2007)

I think so, but I'd be surprised if they didn't put out a complete, as intended double bill version over here for the geeks and fanboys.

And..erm.. me


----------



## Phenol (Dec 17, 2007)

The Prestige.

Thought it was excellent. Well worth a watch despite David Bowie and Christian Bale both coming up with ridiculously over exaggerated accents (Bale's is a treat!! ).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2007)

Phenol said:
			
		

> The Prestige.
> 
> Thought it was excellent. Well worth a watch despite David Bowie and Christian Bale both coming up with ridiculously over exaggerated accents (Bale's is a treat!! ).



I loved it too, although quite a few people on here didn't


----------



## miss direct (Dec 17, 2007)

I watched Closer, on channel 5. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2007)

Return To Oz - well spooky, even as an adult


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Return To Oz - well spooky, even as an adult



Quality film  One of my favourites as a kid, that. Much better than the gimpy original.


----------



## heartof gold (Dec 17, 2007)

the holiday.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 17, 2007)

Ghost World


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 17, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Ghost World




Top film.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2007)

Lenny - with Dustin Hoffman - okay

Last 4 episodes of The Staircase - okay


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> memories of murder - as a big korean movie fan, this one is far the best i've seen yet. brilliant.



Ooh yes I have recommended this on here a few times.  Good to see someone else has seen it!  Fantastic film.  A bit like Zodiac, I thought


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2007)

I won 30+ DVDs (  ) in a raffle in a nightclub on Sunday and finally was well enough to look at them last night - there are 2 copies of Oceans 11 so I watched half of that. It's so fluffy it's barely worth mentioning but I like it more everytime I watch it. The performances are OK once you get past the style.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 18, 2007)

Wings of Desire (for about the fifteenth time  ).


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Ooh yes I have recommended this on here a few times.  Good to see someone else has seen it!  Fantastic film.  A bit like Zodiac, I thought



is Zodiac like this?

yeah 'memories of murder...'
i love the country-bumpkin cop character and his relationship with the seoul one. such a bizarre depiction of 1980s yet spot on.

so...was it really the 'handsome fella' with soft hands that did it?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2007)

Hyperdrive
Was not even aware of this until someone gave me the DVDs. 
Not quiet as good as Spaced or other similar but made me laugh a lot. 

Dilbert
Have the full set of these now and still like them. 

The Illusionist
Need to watch this again but as good as, if not better than The Prestige for me 

Sharpe
Nearly finished the whole series now and still loving every episode


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> is Zodiac like this?
> 
> yeah 'memories of murder...'
> i love the country-bumpkin cop character and his relationship with the seoul one. such a bizarre depiction of 1980s yet spot on.
> ...



In a way, I think they are very similar films.  Fincher has definitely watched this one anyway!

I agree about Korean films.  Korea is undoubtedly making some of the best stuff outside of the US right now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Wings of Desire (for about the fifteenth time  ).



Another thing on my ever-growing list of 'things to watch'.  I really liked "Stay Faraway So Close" and i've heard this is even better.


----------



## passenger (Dec 18, 2007)

*Shot Em Up*  not really my type of film but still not bad

*Rise Of A Foot Solder* a bit ott in places but must say i loved it


----------



## Reno (Dec 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Another thing on my ever-growing list of 'things to watch'.  I really liked "Stay Faraway So Close" and i've heard this is even better.



Faraway so Close is the sequel to Wings of Desire.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Faraway so Close is the sequel to Wings of Desire.



Ooh right  I knew WoD was made before but I didn't realise FSC was the sequel...


----------



## N_igma (Dec 18, 2007)

Watched two last night:

Superbad: Really, really enjoyed this one. Reminded me so much of my younger days, especially the going into the off-licence being underage and ending up in a house party with everyone older than you and you trying to fit in. Some great gags too. Really recommend it. 

Dirty Sanchez The Movie: These guys are just fucked up in the head, Pritchard or whatever you call him is just a nutter full stop and the paintballing "world record" attempt, that had me in stiches for ages. 

Both great films!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I agree about Korean films.  Korea is undoubtedly making some of the best stuff outside of the US right now.



they also make great soap operas (according to me aunt).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> they also make great soap operas (according to me aunt).





have you seen this?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0386064/


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0386064/



nope...any good?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2007)

Finished off season 2 of the wire. Good stuff


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> nope...any good?



Very.  Highly recommended, best war film I've ever seen.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Very.  Highly recommended, best war film I've ever seen.



...but it's so dark and cold in london.
and war films will only make it worse...

can you recommend a happy film? like a 'my wife is a gangster' type flick?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> ...but it's so dark and cold in london.
> and war films will only make it worse...
> 
> can you recommend a happy film? like a 'my wife is a gangster' type flick?



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0354668/

Not quite the my wife is a gangster but looked very good (although my DVD packed up after 20 mins, but my korean student reckoned it was great, it sounded it)


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0354668/
> 
> Not quite the my wife is a gangster but looked very good (although my DVD packed up after 20 mins, but my korean student reckoned it was great, it sounded it)



aaahhh...seen it.

it kinda dragged a little. not a big fan of 'black' comedies.

i thought you was in china teaching>?


----------



## Reno (Dec 18, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> aaahhh...seen it.
> 
> it kinda dragged a little. not a big fan of 'black' comedies.
> 
> i thought you was in china teaching>?



I found Save the Green Planet pretty irritating too. Asian cinema at its most self consciously quirky.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 18, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I found Save the Green Planet pretty irritating too. Asian cinema at its most self consciously quirky.



i know...but what i don't get is how it got the great reviews....dunno have must missed something there.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> aaahhh...seen it.
> 
> it kinda dragged a little. not a big fan of 'black' comedies.
> 
> i thought you was in china teaching>?



I am, it's a korean student of mine, who resides in this city of dalian (being near korea as it is, there are quite a lot of them  )


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I found Save the Green Planet pretty irritating too. Asian cinema at its most self consciously quirky.



Have you seen Memories of Murder, Reno?


----------



## Reno (Dec 18, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Have you seen Memories of Murder, Reno?



Yes, that's a fantastic film.  

I also liked The Host which was by the same director.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 18, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Yes, that's a fantastic film.
> 
> I also liked The Host which was by the same director.



Cool, I'll have to check it out


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyway last night I watched that "The Man From Earth" thing.  Interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2007)

More Sopranos
Halfway through season 3 now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 19, 2007)

The Lonely Guy


I used to think it was funny.  What was I thinking?!


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 19, 2007)

Miller's Crossing. Thoroughly good film.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't watch many dvds, but night before last I watched Little Miss Sunshine - flaming brilliant film.

Last night I watched Into the Woods, the Sondheim musical. Bloody loved it.

What shall I watch tonight? Annie, Singin' in the Rain, Grease, The Muppet's Christmas Carol?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Little Miss Sunshine - flaming brilliant film.



 

Seen this twice now and liking it a LOT! 

Have you seen The Castle? 
http://imdb.com/title/tt0118826/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2007)

I thought Little Miss Sunshine was very overrated.  Sure the final dance bit was amusing, and the 'porn/police officer' bit was hilarious, but other than that, it wasn't the amazing film that everyone made it out to be.

IMVHO.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2007)

today watched London to Brighton.  Grim but good


----------



## Reno (Dec 19, 2007)

The Valley of Elah. No wonder all the recent US Iraq dramas are flopping if they are this bad.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 19, 2007)

Balls of Fury.

Good comedy, offbeat humour, Christopher Walken in Chinese Mandarin costume.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2007)

I find it difficult to be critical of any movie starring Christopher Walken


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I find it difficult to be critical of any movie starring Christopher Walken



Except for View to a Kill,where he was superb as the villain but it was ruined by a way-past-it Moore.  Imagine Daniel Craig in that film.  Would have been


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2007)

I dunno, it's still quite amusing, especially seeing Roger Moore creaking underneath Grace Jones


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm 'enjoying' Anaconda at the moment - proper old B movie


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 20, 2007)

I watched The Passion Of The Christ, having put it off for a while - thought it was a tough-going yet very visually appealing movie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes it was nice seeing a man dying slowly from asphixiation


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 20, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yes it was nice seeing a man dying slowly from asphixiation



The final crucification scenes were some of the easiest going in my opinion - the whipping by the Roman soldiers with the cat o nine tails earlier on in the film _really_ made me wince.

But as regards my 'visually appealing' I thought the sets, costume, lighting etc all looked fantastic and that it was a very artistically-directed, produced and edited film. And Monica Bellucci didn't fail to catch my attention in her portrayal of Mary Magdelene...

I thought it was gonna be traumatic, hence why I'd been reluctant to watch it since I got hold of it yonks back. Having digested it I think it's a powerful and somewhat beautiful movie, one that I'm now glad has been 'ticked off the list'.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 21, 2007)

28 Weeks Later.

Worst. Quarantine. Ever.


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2007)

The last four episodes of the second season of HBO's Big Love. A rather underrated series IMO.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 21, 2007)

Yesterday I watched a Dolly Parton film on Hallmark, called Unlikely Angel  As ever, Dolly's presence transformed rubbish into gold.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 21, 2007)

I watched La Haine.

One of those, meant to see it for ages things. What a top film!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 21, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I watched La Haine.
> 
> One of those, meant to see it for ages things. What a top film!



 agreed


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2007)

The Case of the Scorpions Tail. Early 70's Italian giallo thriller. Not bad, not great.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 21, 2007)

'Walk the line' - the Johnny Cash one - enjoyed it a lot  ...but now heo is watching 'The hills have eyes 2', so I might turn in for the night.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 22, 2007)

I watched the Science of Sleep, quite weird quirky stuff.  A little bit similar in spirit to I Heart Huckabees, I thought.  Would make a very good double bill


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Bring It On: In It To Win It.

This movie will explain all you need to know about american culture, and should be required watching prior to being allowed to post in p and p.

http://www.bringitonmovie.com/


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 22, 2007)

Stop the Bitch Campaign :

 A man humiliates teenage prostitutes to get them off the streets. Black comedy based on a Japanese manga


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 22, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I watched the Science of Sleep, quite weird quirky stuff.  A little bit similar in spirit to I Heart Huckabees, I thought.



I've TSOS here to watch. 

I hope it's not too much like Huckabees, too wacky for my liking.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 22, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I've TSOS here to watch.
> 
> I hope it's not too much like Huckabees, too wacky for my liking.



It's much wackier than TSOS.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 22, 2007)

Tonight I watched eastern promises.  Decent.  The best portrayal of London I've seen in an american film.


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2007)

Juno
Eastern Promises


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2007)

License to Wed
I Think I Love My Wife
Shrek the Third.

The first two: Very ordinary.

Shrek: Not as funny as the first two Shrek flicks, but not bad.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fargo. 
Always a treat


----------



## Rizzy (Dec 23, 2007)

Blackadder! I'm working my way through the whole thing. Did it with Red Dwarf at the beginning of the week and am on this now. Need a giggle!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 23, 2007)

We watched the Spongebob Squarepants movie earlier on - it was fucking brilliant!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 23, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> We watched the Spongebob Squarepants movie earlier on - it was fucking brilliant!



Yeah! We had a "Who would you be in the spongebob movie?" thing while having our tea last night. I was Dennis  

My 7 year old said Patrick because he likes the bit where he wears tights   

I just watched Sin City. Great stuff, definitey gonna have to read some of the books.


----------



## rollinder (Dec 23, 2007)

just seen the last half of Sky Captain and the world of tommorow - looked great and was actually not bad   was expectuing it to be deadly serious not a sci-fi take off/gentle parody of 1940s gung ho war films


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ne le dis a personne  (Tell No One).

Very good French thriller/who done it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2007)

The Kingdom.

Americans and good Saudis fighting bad Saudis.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I watched Elf earlier. Hilarious, best Xmas film ever


----------



## sojourner (Dec 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> We watched the Spongebob Squarepants movie earlier on - it was fucking brilliant!


  me too


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 24, 2007)

not exactly a film but i saw 'god in ruins' at the soho theatre group the other day.

and it was amazing! best play i've seen for a while - and i saw alot of shit this year!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2007)

Blades Of Glory - hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Ha!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Rush Hour 3. Hilarity, kung fu.


----------



## e∞a (Dec 24, 2007)

live free or die hard - ok-ish, nothing new, surprised that maggie q was in it though.

invasion - alright.  the ending bit, could you forgive those who were infected and had no recollection of what happened?  that part is not very convincing to me.

i'm legend - recommend!!!


----------



## e∞a (Dec 24, 2007)

ratatouille - good fun kid movie, adult will love it too.

stardust - entertaining.

rescue dawn - good one!  christian bale always delivers great films.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Blades Of Glory - hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Ha!



Watched it tonight on this recommendation


----------



## Reno (Dec 25, 2007)

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead. Good heist-gone-wrong thriller and a return to form for director Sidney Lumet.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0292963/


----------



## Reno (Dec 25, 2007)

Little Dieter Needs to Fly and it's feature film version Rescue Dawn. Rescue Dawn is a gripping if surprisingly conventional POW drama considering it was made by Werner Herzog. Christian Bale is excellent as always as the eternally optimistic Dieter Dengler.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2007)

What did you think of the doc? I loved it


----------



## Reno (Dec 25, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What did you think of the doc? I loved it



Actually I haven't watched it to the end. Half way through I decided to watch Rescue Dawn and I will finish the documentary now. I think it probably works better that way round. What I saw was excellent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2007)

I haven't seen Rescue Dawn yet, but after watching Little Dieter, I felt I didn't need to. A feature film of Dengler's story seems so unnecessary cos Dengler himself is such an engaging presence on the screen - it's difficult to imagine how the story could be told in any other way.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 25, 2007)

Bugsy Malone


----------



## Reno (Dec 25, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Rescue Dawn yet, but after watching Little Dieter, I felt I didn't need to. A feature film of Dengler's story seems so unnecessary cos Dengler himself is such an engaging presence on the screen - it's difficult to imagine how the story could be told in any other way.



If you are after the story than you're better served by Little Dieter Needs to Fly, if you want to see an above average war film than you could do worse than watching Rescue Dawn. Rescue Dawn does gloss over some of the more interesting aspects of Dengler's life.

If a hack like Michael Bay had made Rescue Dawn I would only have bothered with the documentary, but as Werner Herzog made it himself I was curious to see it.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0418110/

romanzo criminale - epic italian gangster movie - liked it


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2007)

The new National Treasure, at the theatre.

Nicholas Cage is on a career trajectory that will end up at Pet Star.


----------



## Reno (Dec 26, 2007)

Ratatouille - Not among Pixar's best, but pretty good.

A couple of friends brought round Battlestar Galactica: Razor which they got for Christmas. It was ok, but I think I'm over this series now. It gets a bit dreary after a while.


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2007)

Georgia Rule.

Ordinary.


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2007)

Freedom Writers.

Angst-ridden-socioeconomically-deprived youth (minorities) inspired by, er, inspring teacher (played by Hilary Swank). Such an overdone formula, but dang and blast I was still moved


----------



## Numbers (Dec 26, 2007)

Watched both The Simpson Movie and Shrek 3 for the first time y/day, enjoyed them both tremendously.

Today is Richard Pryor day


----------



## sojourner (Dec 26, 2007)

Julie said:
			
		

> Freedom Writers.
> 
> Angst-ridden-socioeconomically-deprived youth (minorities) inspired by, er, inspring teacher (played by Hilary Swank). Such an overdone formula, but dang and blast I was still moved


I was soooo disappointed when I looked up Hilary after watching Boys Don't Cry



I just watched Grow your Own.  A lovely uk-produced film about racism and allotments


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 26, 2007)

Of mice and men...very good.... <cries>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 26, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I just watched Grow your Own.  A lovely uk-produced film about racism and allotments



Cheers for that soj, sounds good - have added it to my lovefilm list.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 26, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Of mice and men...very good.... <cries>


Which one?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 26, 2007)

The new one - with John Malkovich.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 26, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> The new one - with John Malkovich.


Both are good, but if you haven't seen it, I recommend the original too.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 26, 2007)

Okey doke


----------



## rollinder (Dec 27, 2007)

watched Mystery Train this afternoon/evening (after finally crawling out of bed at neary 6pm  )


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 27, 2007)

The Science of Sleep.

Nice enough to watch, but I didn't really get it.

Was there anything to get?


----------



## rekil (Dec 27, 2007)

Amelie. She'd drive me mental I reckon.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 27, 2007)

Been watching the Christmas tv. Just spent a wonderful couple of hours shedding a happy tear to ET, it was brilliant


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 27, 2007)

Bringing out the dead. Fantastic.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 27, 2007)

The Devil's Backbone. Quite a slow burner but ultimately fantastic. One thing that did annoy me though, which was nothing to do with the actual film, was the shoddy subtitling: appearing and disappearing seemingly at random, and not in rhythm with the characters' speech. Poor packaging there!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 27, 2007)

300

Not bad, not great either, although as I'm sure it's been said, gay fellas probably love it . 

Was expecting it to be a bit more 'comic book like' really.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 28, 2007)

Bridge to terabthia. Not what I expected.  Almost an easier-watching, American-middle-school version of Pans Labyrinth. Quite moving at the end.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Bridge to terabthia. Not what I expected.  Almost an easier-watching, American-middle-school version of Pans Labyrinth. Quite moving at the end.



I thought that movie had a sickening theme.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 28, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I thought that movie had a sickening theme.



Agreed, it seems all innocent and then the twist on the hour mark hits you like a punch in the guts.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 28, 2007)

Not sure what age group it would be aimed at, mind you.  It would be quite distressing for small kids IMO.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Agreed, it seems all innocent and then the twist on the hour mark hits you like a punch in the guts.



Yeah, but it's gratuitous. Nothing pulls the movie together.


----------



## rollinder (Dec 29, 2007)

most of the first episode of Blackadder off a slightly mangled charity shop video of the complete first series.
Great seeing the twisted take on Shakespeare again - for the first time since the one time it was repeated


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jindabyne.

A film about some fishermen in Australia who find a dead body at the start of their trip, but decide to enjoy their fishing for a weekend before reporting it. 

Nice looking film, very slow and lacking a lot of dialogue so leaves you to decide for yourself a lot of what's going on. A lot of it being the different ways in which the different cultures/genders respond.

Some people would love it I guess but not what I expected from the Deliverance sounding brief write up I'd read earlier. Some of the performances were a bit shit too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 29, 2007)

We watched a load of Monty Python last night. My dad got me a box set with each Python's personal picks (dunno how they did Graham Chapman's though), so we watched Terry Jones' and Michael Palin's, and best of all, Terry Gilliam's which was an entire disc of animation! Wicked.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 29, 2007)

Thought I'd watch some Hollywood pap and got The Bourne Ultimatum. I was pleasantly surprised at the edge of your seat action stuff. The one bad point was when the Guardian journalist gets his brains blown out. Why couldn't it have been a Sun reporter?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2007)

Just about to embark upon a Chevy Chase Vacation marathon, starting with the first


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 30, 2007)

Saw The Simpsons Movie over Christmas. Lots of good bits but not quite as rib-tickling as some of the better TV episodes. No enough Moe or Mr Burns for a start.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2007)

watch "the warriors" this afternoon


----------



## e∞a (Dec 30, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> watched Mystery Train this afternoon/evening (after finally crawling out of bed at neary 6pm  )



one of my favourite.
watched it more than a decade ago!


----------



## e∞a (Dec 30, 2007)

copliker said:
			
		

> Amelie. She'd drive me mental I reckon.



i thought she was absolutely adorable.
i love the ending on how they exchanged kisses.


----------



## e∞a (Dec 30, 2007)

war - crap!  jet li with a gun is crap!  

fearless - that's much better.  awesome kung fu by jet li.  great story that too.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2007)

A Mighty Heart. 

Not bad, but all these awards worthy films I got from BAFTA on DVD this year are starting to get me down.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 30, 2007)

At some point somewhere over the break I saw The King, which I hadn't heard of before. Glad I did, though was too busy to give it as much thought as it perhaps deserves.

3 3/4 dead family members out of five.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 30, 2007)

Good-ish film, turns thing rounds nicely, wihout being too overdramatic or false.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 31, 2007)

The Hitcher - shit remake. disgraceful attempt.

I Am Legend - yeah whatever happened to the vampires? and for once the reviewers were right...shitty cartoony zombies and crappy ending to an otherwise 'okayish' film.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2007)

Not a patch on 28 Days Later is it.  I've never read the book but there just wasn't enough scary bits.  Even my missus watched it by herself in the dark while I was asleep the other day and said it was "Not very scary"...


----------



## rollinder (Dec 31, 2007)

about to watch Life Of Brian


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 2, 2008)

I watched No Country For Old Men.  It was very good.  I plan to watch it again at the cinema when back in blighty later this month.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Badlands.

On the recommendation of OU after my judgement of films that need a narrator. Proved me wrong then!

Great film. The bit where Holly and Kit are dancing by the fire is cool as fuck. 

In fact Kit was about as cool as characters get. Loved the use of music too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2008)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Badlands.
> 
> On the recommendation of OU after my judgement of films that need a narrator. Proved me wrong then!
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it
Can you how much QT ripped it off in True Romance? Even the music!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Years since I watched True Romance. 

Can't remember much about it either.

(adds to rewatch list)


----------



## rhod (Jan 2, 2008)

"Panic In the year Zero" - ludicrous, but entertaining '50s apocalyptic movie about society breaking down in the aftermath of a nuclear attack in LA.

Ray Milland is very good (as usual) and he also directed.

Cool beatnick jazz score throughout.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Watched Perfume-Story Of a Murderer and utterly loved it. Gruesome, weird, beautiful. Wish it had been in French though as was set there and just seemed strange having actors speak English. Reading the book now.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 2, 2008)

*I am legend*

Excellent movie and a welcome addition to the genre of post apocolypse.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 2, 2008)

'Allo 'Allo, series 5 volume 2.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 2, 2008)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> 'Allo 'Allo, series 5 volume 2.




bin/ban


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 2, 2008)

Just watched Syriana. Not sure what I think about it, tbh.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 2, 2008)

The entire series of Catterick 


LOL!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 2, 2008)

Series 6 - Family Guy.  I love FG soooo much - it's proper gobsmacking in places


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Superbad. 

Peurile but very funny. McLovin, what a character 

Still got 40 y.o Virgin to watch aswell.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 3, 2008)

3.10 to Yuma

Fantastic!

Christian Bale is one of my favourite actors. He was great as a kid in empire of the sun and I don't think I've ever seen him in anything remotely shit since.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2008)

Drain Bamage said:
			
		

> 3.10 to Yuma
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> Christian Bale is one of my favourite actors. He was great as a kid in empire of the sun and I don't think I've ever seen him in anything remotely shit since.



I like him too, but he's had a few turkeys, like Reign of Fire (awful) and a couple of even shitter ones before that, like the remake of Shaft and something called Newsies, some dodgy musical.

He's coming into his own now though - check out 'Rescue Dawn' if you haven't already.  Superb film, probably his best yet, although I also loved Prestige/Batman Begins.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 3, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Just watched Syriana. Not sure what I think about it, tbh.




I nearly liked it a lot.

Mrs Swarf assures me it is better the second time and perhaps almost essential to re-watch if you want to get the most from it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I can see why...I spent most of it just going 'This is really well made and well acted and that, but I have no fucking idea what is going on'. Also, I was left with a little bit of so-what at the end: 'oh right, so what you've been saying all along is that big business is manipulative, the US government is not averse to taking out reforming political leaders for its own ends, and CIA spooks are liable to be abandoned once they pass their useful stage. Well I never.'

It is very well made though - great performances all round, I thought.


----------



## Phenol (Jan 3, 2008)

Grange Hill series 1 & 2 DVD arrived this morning. I can't wait to watch it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2008)

Drain Bamage said:
			
		

> 3.10 to Yuma
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> Christian Bale is one of my favourite actors. He was great as a kid in empire of the sun and I don't think I've ever seen him in anything remotely shit since.



I thought laurel canyon was a bit shit. I'm not sure that gun fu one was good either.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 3, 2008)

Equilibrium is


----------



## Cloud (Jan 4, 2008)

Eastern Promises

Very good film


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thursday...Fast Food Nation. Well meaning but lacked a bit. Probably better watching with someone who wanted an argument after.

Friday...The 40 year old virgin. Fuckin ace, cracking film.

"you know why you're gay? cos you like Coldplay"


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2008)

Alabama 3 live at the Astoria - fuck me    

Hidden - which I thought was great all the way through, but am still bewildered by the ending


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2008)

Dune - an enjoyable romp, though it doesn't really make any sense, despite the ludicrous amount of exposition in the form of intros, voiceovers and people talking to themselves. It looks fantastic though, even though some of the FX are dodgy. God knows what Lynch was thinking though. Oh, and it has a rather good score by Toto of all people and the theme is by the Enos and Lanois


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 5, 2008)

Did you know that it was originally 5 hours and they had to cut it down to 2, and that's why it basically makes no sense? I'd like to get hold of the original full version to see if it was more watchable...


----------



## Reno (Jan 5, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Did you know that it was originally 5 hours and they had to cut it down to 2, and that's why it basically makes no sense? I'd like to get hold of the original full version to see if it was more watchable...




A long rumored 5 or 6 hour version of Dune has never existed according to Lynch. There is a DVD out of a TV version which is 40 minutes longer and which added outtakes and other redundant extra footage, which has been disowned by the director. They simply didn't crack what was a long and complicated novel at the writing stage. According to Lynch making Dune was a complete nightmare of an experience for the director who had never worked on that scale and with this much interference from a major studio before. Apparently the main reason why he took on the project was because his contract guaranteed him carte blanche for a personal project which later became Blue Velvet.

I remember being very dissappointed by Dune when it came out, but it has grown on me over the years. There are plenty of interesting individual moments and scenes in there and like all of Lynch's films it's beautifully designed and very atmospheric.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 5, 2008)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Hidden - which I thought was great all the way through, but am still bewildered by the ending



Ha ha, that's just what I thought.

OU - I had to watch Dune at least three times before I even had the slightest idea what was going on. Having read the book since then, I can now 'fill in the blanks' to get the most out of it, although I always loved it anyway for the grandeur, the melodrama and the fantastically OTT production values.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 6, 2008)

Bully - it's obvious that the director in this has a thing for little girls. 

paranoid park - saw it at curzon soho. hate paying £20 to watch a friggin' film. 
it's miss-able. i found it disappointing. tedious at times but at least gus van sant didn't glamourise or slagify any teenage bodies like the director above.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 6, 2008)

A telly night for me last night.

Kill Bill 2 because I'd never seen it before. I forgot how boring people said it was. Tarantino really knows how to do boring. Not enough violence, pretty rubbish really.

28 Days Later, because my son hadn't seen it and has been reading a few of my Zombie comic books and watched a few 'apocalypse' type films. He was knackered by the end so not sure what he thought. I paid more attention than first watch but it still goes shit once they get to the soldiers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 6, 2008)

Reno said:
			
		

> A long rumored 5 or 6 hour version of Dune has never existed according to Lynch. There is a DVD out of a TV version which is 40 minutes longer and which added outtakes and other redundant extra footage, which has been disowned by the director. They simply didn't crack what was a long and complicated novel at the writing stage. According to Lynch making Dune was a complete nightmare of an experience for the director who had never worked on that scale and with this much interference from a major studio before. Apparently the main reason why he took on the project was because his contract guaranteed him carte blanche for a personal project which later became Blue Velvet.
> 
> I remember being very dissappointed by Dune when it came out, but it has grown on me over the years. There are plenty of interesting individual moments and scenes in there and like all of Lynch's films it's beautifully designed and very atmospheric.



Interesting - I have a mate who is a HUGE Dune fan, as in can recite the entire script etc, and although he loves it, he is convinced that this 5 hour version exists and that you can buy it on 'lazerdisk' or something in Japan, and one of his life ambitions appears to be to go to Japan and purchase the proper full version...

Mind you he is just a little bit of a loon so you may well be right


----------



## Looby (Jan 6, 2008)

I watched Amelie for the first time last night. I had recorded it over xmas but Magic Sam kept nagging me to watch it which made me not want to watch it because I'm an awkward bugger.

Anyway, I watched it and wanted to hate it because he kept telling me I would love it and that annoyed me too. I loved it, it was perfect.

That was a shit story, sorry.


----------



## Looby (Jan 6, 2008)

Part2 said:
			
		

> A telly night for me last night.
> 
> Kill Bill 2 because I'd never seen it before. I forgot how boring people said it was. Tarantino really knows how to do boring. Not enough violence, pretty rubbish really.
> 
> 28 Days Later, because my son hadn't seen it and has been reading a few of my Zombie comic books and watched a few 'apocalypse' type films. He was knackered by the end so not sure what he thought. I paid more attention than first watch but it still goes shit once they get to the soldiers.




Have you seen the sequel? I think it's better than the first one.


----------



## Reno (Jan 6, 2008)

I watched the first season of "Weeds" this week and it's brilliant.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2008)

Damage

I think I'm in love with Juliette Binoche


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2008)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Ha ha, that's just what I thought.


I'm still bewildered.  It's definitely thought provoking, but I did think for a while that I might have fallen asleep for a minute and missed something!


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 6, 2008)

The last episode of Season 3 of Battlestar Galactica. Apart from the Dylan thing (very lame), it was incredible stuff


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 6, 2008)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Have you seen the sequel? I think it's better than the first one.



Yeah, I think most people do. Maybe have a re-watch with him next week.


----------



## e∞a (Jan 6, 2008)

be with me - singaporean, love stories.  minimal dialogs.  great close-up expressions.  love it.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 6, 2008)

Mr Woodcock.

Not normally my type of thing but me and the missus enjoyed it.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 6, 2008)

The Good Shepherd - pretty good but not as brilliant as I was hoping. Well worth watching though.


----------



## e∞a (Jan 6, 2008)

attack the gas station - korean.  dumb!!!  didn't finish it.  can't believe i wasted 20 mins of my life on this shit.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 6, 2008)

Little Miss Sunshine - really liked it and can't understand why anyone wouldn't - what's not to like?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sympathy for Mr Vengeance. 

Great stuff. I love the vengeance films. 

Not sure which was my favourite although this one was quite hard to get into I found. The story took a while to develop and I wondered whether there were subtitles missing from the dvd at times. There were a few bits where the deaf/mute bloke wasn't translated and a few written letters. 

Some beautiful shots in there as expected.

Any other Korean recommendations?


----------



## e∞a (Jan 7, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Little Miss Sunshine - really liked it and can't understand why anyone wouldn't - what's not to like?




i loved little miss sunshine.
loved the humour.
especially the beauty pageant bit.


delivery - greek.  real sad.  depressing 
about a young man seeking fortune in athens.


----------



## e∞a (Jan 7, 2008)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Sympathy for Mr Vengeance.
> 
> Great stuff. I love the vengeance films.
> 
> ...



edit: sorry didn't have a proper read.  i bet you already seen the other 2.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Shoot Em Up.

Looked like they were  trying to do Sin City, but some memorable scenes: the killing spree conducted while the hero has an orgasming girl on the end of his dick, etc.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 7, 2008)

I watched Y tu mama tambien.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 7, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Looked like they were  trying to do Sin City,



Looked more to me like a bunch of 14 year old boys with ADD were drip-fed sugar and given $50 million to make a video game which, at the last minute was turned into a film.


Not to say I didn't enjoy though....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2008)

So many over the yuletide break that I could not even list them.. 

Discovered the Mighty Boosh which is quality!!!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 7, 2008)

Dog Soldiers – Good film, a Brit horror flick with the same kind of humour as found in the Evil Dead kind of films. If you try and view it seriously the shit acting will piss you off otherwise it’s a decent film. I laughed lots anyway.

Themroc – couldn’t sleep Saturday night so ended up watching this which has been in my DVD pile for ages. Strange French movie with hardly any dialogue (which helps as there’s no subtitles anyway) where a guy kind of freaks out with his shit life and turns into some sort of urban caveman……worth watching if you’ve got absolutely fuck all else to do 

And trailer park boys S5 - brilliant as ever


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2008)

Just picked up Lady in the Water following a recommendation so will be watching that later. 

One that I did watch over the festive break was Irréversible which was a real shocker. I am not often disturbed by films but this one is very uncomfortable viewing!!! This is a great film and well worth a watch but will be one of the darkest things you ever see


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 7, 2008)

He was a quiet man... fucking ace !!

sent you one Badgers... and some others..


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> He was a quiet man... fucking ace !!
> 
> sent you one Badgers... and some others..



Nice one mate!


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 7, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Themroc – couldn’t sleep Saturday night so ended up watching this which has been in my DVD pile for ages. Strange French movie with hardly any dialogue (which helps as there’s no subtitles anyway) where a guy kind of freaks out with his shit life and turns into some sort of urban caveman……worth watching if you’ve got absolutely fuck all else to do



Was - I think - the first in the C4 'Red Triangle' series of extreme movies back in the mid-80s  Loved it


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 7, 2008)

Triangle ( Tie saam gok ) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0846017/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am Legend.

Remake of the Omega Man, with Will Smith in Charlton Heston's role.


----------



## rollinder (Jan 8, 2008)

Monty Python and The Holy Grail with Eric & Terry's commentory
+ more of the first series of The Black Adder (not only was the begining of the tape mangeled but it cuts off the very end of the last episode - just before the punchline & credits )


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2008)

Last night we watched about 5 episodes of Hyperdrive which I really like. It is not really ground breaking comedy but I like it. 

Tonight will be a return to The Sopranos


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunday nite we watched Memoirs of a Geisha....it was pretty good.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 8, 2008)

Bad Company - fresh faced Jeff Bridges goes West, ably supported by a guy that looks alarmingly like Christian Bale and a bunch of people you've seen in other westerns but can't quite place.

It's a good 'un.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 8, 2008)

In the last 10 days I have watched:

The Man From Earth
Stardust :red:
No Country For Old Men
Eastern Promise
I Am Legend
L'Enfant
Before The Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 8, 2008)

No Country For Old Men
Before The Devil Knows You're Dead

any good ? they are in the pile to watch.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 8, 2008)

No Country is very good 9/10
Before the devil thought it was clever but wasn't really particularly great. 7/10


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2008)

The Power of Salad and Milkshakes - A doc on Lightning Bolt. 

Most interesting.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 8, 2008)

Adam & Paul - beautifully shot I thought.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2008)

Managed three episodes of Sopranos series 3 last night. 

Still loving it!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2008)

They Live - fucking class sci-fi paranoid thriller from John Carpenter.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> They Live - fucking class sci-fi paranoid thriller from John Carpenter.



Totally loved that film ^ ^


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 9, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Managed three episodes of Sopranos series 3 last night.
> 
> Still loving it!!



Just finished season 6, we did all of them in about 3 months !!!

Fucking ace mate.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Just finished season 6, we did all of them in about 3 months !!!
> 
> Fucking ace mate.



That Ralph character reminded me of you a bit... 

So far I have the box sets for season one and season three so have to spend some cash I guess! I am sure I could 'source them' for free but I think it is worth owning these.


----------



## rennie (Jan 9, 2008)

I just bought an Inspector Morse DVD box set. Heaven!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2008)

rennie said:
			
		

> I just bought an Inspector Morse DVD box set. Heaven!



Was gonna get Columbo today but resisted


----------



## e∞a (Jan 10, 2008)

vacancy - scared the shit out of me  
some sick bastards there  
i need a detox!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 10, 2008)

We Are Marshall....

followed by Failure To Launch...

it was a Matthew McConaughey night i suppose....i like his accent...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2008)

Finished series 3 of the Sopranos (4 episodes back to back) last night which was wicked. 

Have so much to watch at the moment it is making me smile


----------



## sojourner (Jan 10, 2008)

First 2 episodes of part 2, series 6 of The Sopranos


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2008)

*Bill Hicks *
The Infamous 'Loses It Chicago' Show

I have a REALLY crappy mpg file with blurred picture and distorted sound but still worth watching. The delicate way he deals with hecklers is a wonder do behold!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2008)

Watched 3 episodes of Hyperdrive and now finished series 2. 
Really liked this although seems that not many people are fans! 

Also did two more episodes of the Sharpe box set. 

Like it!


----------



## foo (Jan 11, 2008)

i watched Big Fish in bed. 

and it was lovely.  *sniff*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2008)

foo said:
			
		

> i watched Big Fish in bed.



I really like that film. 
Guess I am a sucker for feel good fantasy films  

Currently my copy is leant to my mum. 
I gave her a straight choice of this or Alien and she opted for this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2008)

The Power of Salad - 

A documentary about lightning bolt a two man band with 3800w of power. As a fan it was an interesting look into their lives on the road, almost a little sad though. 

The DVD also came with their fab cartoon videos.


----------



## foo (Jan 11, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I really like that film.
> Guess I am a sucker for feel good fantasy films
> 
> Currently my copy is leant to my mum.
> I gave her a straight choice of this or Alien and she opted for this



i do too. 

i like nearly all Tim Burton's stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2008)

foo said:
			
		

> i do too.
> 
> i like nearly all Tim Burton's stuff.



Me too  

Curious to see what he does with Alice in Wonderland. 
It has the potential to be a fantastic film but also hard to get right. 
I think that Burton would have been my first choice as Director.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Killer

Loads of shooting, blood and ropey car chases, action all the way. 

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2008)

No country for old men,, really good


----------



## foo (Jan 11, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Me too
> 
> Curious to see what he does with Alice in Wonderland.
> It has the potential to be a fantastic film but also hard to get right.
> I think that Burton would have been my first choice as Director.



ooh, i hadn't heard about that. thanks Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> No country for old men,, really good



Quality isn't it? 
I watched it when I was a bit pissed and distracted so have to do it again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

Sin City - enjoyable dodgy as fuck bollocks, though the Bruce Willis bit was shit. Frank Miller must be a therapist's dream - he's sure got some problems with women


----------



## Mallard (Jan 11, 2008)

Pirates of the Carribean 'World's End'. Not sure what was going on for a lot of it not helped as I fell asleep for 10 mins halfway through.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 11, 2008)

vacancy - good build-up but explodes into a bloodied turd. ridiculous film.


----------



## Yoj (Jan 11, 2008)

Psycho - the original by Hitchcock!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2008)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Pirates of the Carribean 'World's End'. Not sure what was going on for a lot of it not helped as I fell asleep for 10 mins halfway through.



The weakest of the trilogy IMO but not totally dire. 
Worth picking up from the bargain bin for some Sunday afternoon watching


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 11, 2008)

The Stranger - solid Orson Welles/Edward G. Robinson two-hander


----------



## Augie March (Jan 11, 2008)

1408 - Should've guessed that this was probably going to be more silly shit, than scary shit.   Still, it was fairly watchable fluff.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 11, 2008)

Mean Girls

I enjoyed it


----------



## e∞a (Jan 11, 2008)

rockfish - pretty cool short animation (8 mins).  i like the idea.  worth a look. watch it here.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 11, 2008)

exiled -

watched this with someone.
and she said 'it's chinamen doing a spaghetti ennit?'

yep it sure was.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Grow Your Own... great stuff, a comedy film with a message. A funny comedy film at that and nice to have something all the family can watch.

Eastern Promises. Really enjoyed this one too. Except the ropey Russian accents.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stardust. I liked it: it's a fantasy movie that isn't based on some children's novel, and that isn't full of over the top CG.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2008)

Except it is based on a kid's book


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Except it is based on a kid's book



Darn.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 12, 2008)

Augie March said:
			
		

> 1408 - Should've guessed that this was probably going to be more silly shit, than scary shit.   Still, it was fairly watchable fluff.



See, I thought the first half was pretty scary.  It did get unscary towards the end though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2008)

The House By The Cemetery - one of the better production line Italian horror films - a Fulci-  almost ruined by the blonde lad being dubbed by an adult, making it comical at times - full of stock horror clichés but never boring - nice score too


----------



## Reno (Jan 12, 2008)

Unconditional Love, a strange but likable comedy starring Kathy Bates, Rupert Everett and a dwarf in a red mac who is hung up about Don't Look Now. Was considered too odd to be released and went straight to DVD, but was better than many films that make it to cinemas.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 12, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> See, I thought the first half was pretty scary.  It did get unscary towards the end though.



Aye. Does have it's better, scarier moments earlier on before it decsends into silliness.Still good though, Cusack carries the film on his own really well.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 12, 2008)

no country for old men - loved it so much, my next haircut is gonna be like anton's. very inspirational film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2008)

That photo looks like it might be a spoiler


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2008)

watched series 3 of the wire over the last few nights - up to the usual excellent standards


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 13, 2008)

Hamsterdam


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 13, 2008)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - although I wasn't really watching it in the end - wasn't really in the mood, so it was just on.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 13, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That photo looks like it might be a spoiler



no worries.
it's from the trailer.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2008)

The corpse bride.
He was a quiet man.
Lady in the water.
Amelie.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 13, 2008)

Slade in Flame
Casino Royale


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 13, 2008)

valerie and her week of wonders


looks amazing, plus it's verrrry pervy.  


i really can't wait to see 'no country for old men'.  *shifts impatiently in seat*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2008)

Watched Science des rêves, La (The Science of Sleep) last night and really enjoyed it. 

I thought that both Gael García Bernal and Charlotte Gainsbourg	were excellent in the lead roles. The dream/reality thing was endearing but oddly I slept what seemed to be a dreamless sleep afterwards.

Been a hefty weekend of film watching, sad to be back to the reality (if it is real) of work today


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2008)

My flatmate insisted on watching What Dreams May Come - what a load of cack


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 14, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> My flatmate insisted on watching What Dreams May Come - what a load of cack



I was telling a yank friend about how badly received that was in the UK.  His response? "Brits are fucked up"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I objected to it cos it's philosophically inconsistent and sacharrine slush. And boring.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 14, 2008)

"The Reptile" - part of the Hammer box sets - rain drenched graveyards, sinister manservants, half woman-half snake hybrid, lots of swishing capes and a small kitten. Fabulous!

Oh and "I am Legend" at the flicks which I really enjoyed. Interesting - though I would have liked more details/backstory of how the virus mutated/spread - some scary moments, a couple of quite moving moments, a few exciting sequences, Will Smith was excellent and not too sentimental for a mainstream American movie.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 14, 2008)

Joint Security Area


----------



## clandestino (Jan 14, 2008)

I got a Hitchcock box set for Christmas. So far we've watched Saboteur, Shadow Of A Doubt and Rope. Rear Window next - seen it before, but always a pleasure!


----------



## e∞a (Jan 14, 2008)

Dragon War - it was totally crap.  i could only last 5 mins.  the actings are so terribly cheesy...


----------



## spikey_r (Jan 15, 2008)

the full series 2 of "Rescue Me" - totally recomend it!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 15, 2008)

Beyond The Mat. Wasn't as good as i'd hoped for.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 15, 2008)

Death at a funeral.  Unexpectedly funny.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 15, 2008)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Death at a funeral.  Unexpectedly funny.



Yeah, I have to confess I found that really hilarious too


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2008)

Last night we watched Eagle vs Shark (thanks to B0B2oo9) which I really liked. 

Awkward New Zealand comedy which we both really liked


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought it was great, and the stop motion stuff was a nice touch ! 




Last night i watched Paul Merton the series


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 15, 2008)

The Machinist, which I found genuinely disquieting in parts.


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2008)

In The Land of Women.

Meh.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 15, 2008)

Perfume-The Story of a Murderer. Wasn't sure I'd stick with it at first - glad I did, beautiful movie.


----------



## meems (Jan 15, 2008)

nikita

loved it. wish i'd watched it in original french with subtitles or my own poor translation rather than crappy dubbing because i didn't think to change it though.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 15, 2008)

just watched jackie brown.
started off very promising but half way through i realised i was reading a book


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2008)

Eh? I think it's QT's best, though I didn't like it as much the first time I saw it


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 16, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Eh? I think it's QT's best


well we have different opinions on a few things apparently so never mind


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

Watched Mr. Woodcock last night which was crap.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought that was great too- don't really understand why it wasn't seen as great by the critics.

In the last week I have watched 
No Country for Old Men, 
Before the Devil Knows You're Dead
and am 1-3 through Charlie whatsiface's War

I have 4 months etc cued up to watch.
And Bonthingy and Perro


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2008)

A few more episodes of S6 Sopranos.  Last 2 tonight - ooooooo!!!!  And THEN I'm gonna get me arse onto the spoilers thread


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2008)

Just ordered series 4 on DVD as I really need my Sopranos fix!!!!

Was gonna pick it up from HMV at lunch for £25 but decided to check online. 
Got it on the HMV website for £17.99 with free delivery 
Ordered via the quidco website so will get 9% cashback 
So roughly about £16.50 for the box set... 

Not bad


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

Last night we did Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb

Absolute winner of a film and one I should have watched a LONG time ago!!! 

Stanley Kubrick is such an accomplished and ranging director. 
Peter Sellers steals the show playing three roles. 



> Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War Room.


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2008)

Atomised. 

cold man, cold.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 17, 2008)

Firewall - one of those thrill-free thrillers Harrison Ford's been specialising in since Frantic.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 17, 2008)

Last 2 episodes of the Sopranos


So err...this Wire then...


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2008)

The start of the 'KYLE SUCKS CARTMANS BALLS - THE TRILOGY' 

I fucking love south park


----------



## super75 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm halfway through A Scanner Darkly - I'm not sure about it yet, but havn't got very far. Loads of people have recommended it to me. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Groucho (Jan 17, 2008)

*ghosts, vampires and werewolves!*

The Eye 2 and The Eye Infinity
...although the real title of the latter should be The Eye 10, or even Seeing Ghosts 10. The English subtitled and packaged releases call it The Eye Infinity because the manufacturers and distributors or someone believes our tiny little minds would get confused otherwise.
You see first was The Eye. But the real title was Jian Gui which means seeing ghosts. Then was made The Eye 2 (Seeing Ghosts 2). The third film in the sequence is called Seeing Ghosts Ten.
The reason here is that the first Eye centred around one of the ten ways in which living people can see a ghost.
The Eye 2 centred around the second of ten ways to see a ghost.
The Eye 10 or Infinity or Seeing Ghosts 10 rushes through in rather comic fashion the other eight to allow the Pang Brothers to move on to other filmic adventures.

Whereas the night before last I watched The Devil's of Darkness. Directed by Lance Comfort in 1965, this is a British vampire film set in Brittany and fairly Hammeresque.

The night before the night before last I watched The City of the Dead starring Christopher Lee as a Devil Worshiping witch (although that is a spoiler) concerning 'witchcraft' and human sacrifice.

The night before the night before the night before last I watched Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning. This is a prequal to the earlier Ginger Snaps and Gingersnaps Unleashed all of which concern two sisters plagued by lycanthropes and lycanthropy.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma.

I'll swear that it is based on a PS2 game called Gun, right down to the sets.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Watched a bit of Bill Hicks (just to angry up the blood) last night. 

Film screened in my front room was Badlands and I really rated it. I think somebody in this thread recommended it so cheers for that. 

The influence on True Romance and NBK was clear to see, right down to the music. Really well put together and a very easy watch.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 18, 2008)

Green Street

what was going on with charlie hunnams accent  

still unsure as to whether i liked the film or not


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2008)

Groucho said:
			
		

> The Eye 2 and The Eye Infinity
> ...although the real title of the latter should be The Eye 10, or even Seeing Ghosts 10. The English subtitled and packaged releases call it The Eye Infinity because the manufacturers and distributors or someone believes our tiny little minds would get confused otherwise.
> You see first was The Eye. But the real title was Jian Gui which means seeing ghosts. Then was made The Eye 2 (Seeing Ghosts 2). The third film in the sequence is called Seeing Ghosts Ten.
> The reason here is that the first Eye centred around one of the ten ways in which living people can see a ghost.
> ...




Any good? I liked the eye but didn't think it stood up to repeat viewing.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2008)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I just watched Grow your Own.  A lovely uk-produced film about racism and allotments





This finally arrived yesterday 

Opened the lovefilm case to take it out and watch it last night - really looking forwards it......only to find Shaun the fucking sheep, the other lovefilm rental that arrived earlier in the week and had already been watched.....and that heo had supposedly returned earlier that day.....




.......you can guess the rest can't you?    











<puts it back on the list>


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh noooo!!  I hope you gave him what for sheo.


I watched 3 Iron last night - someone on here must have recommended it, either OU or Leica.  Whoever it was - thank you.  What a great film    Sooo different without being up its own arse.  I loved how the 2 main characters never spoke, the life they lived (I soo wanna do that  ), the simplicity, the grace, the humour...wow.  I really really liked it


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2008)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Oh noooo!!  I hope you gave him what for sheo.





Oh don't you worry, I did!


Started off with the standard 'I would NEVER have done that.....' speech (it's true!!!  ) and ended with the old constant stream of cups of tea coming my way whenever I requested one, in exchange for me shutting up about it completely ruining my fucking life  for the rest of the evening. 



I may start up again around 7 tonight if I fancy anything fetching from the kitchen.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2008)

That's some pretty impressive ranting you have there...I admire your persistence  

I think that's where I go wrong - I would have exploded with 'you stupid fucking twat, are you fucking blind',  all pop-eyed and spittle-flecked.  THAT doesn't get you cups of tea all night, let me tell you


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2008)

You gotta play the long game soj.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You gotta play the long game soj.


I been telling meself this all me life sheo *shakes head*


----------



## Groucho (Jan 18, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Any good? I liked the eye but didn't think it stood up to repeat viewing.



yes, the Eye 2 is good and has no link with the Eye except in terms of theme.

Eye 10/infinity is er over the top, funny, silly and verging on slapstick. A parody of the earlier films. I enjoyed, but t is silly. The breakdancing ghost is especially fun.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 19, 2008)

Sweeney Todd - The one with Ray Winston playing the role expected it to be more violent but came over as a tortured soul / unrequieted love kinda thing,  still good though


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 19, 2008)

Yesterday I watched House Party again for the first time in ages. It's so great  I remember the first time I saw it, being blown away by a culture where teenage kids would have a house party not to get pissed or smoke cruddy reefers, but just to _dance_. Well cool.


----------



## oddworld (Jan 19, 2008)

Blood Diamond - Fantastic


----------



## snackhead (Jan 19, 2008)

Get Rich or Die Tryin' - I'll never get that time back


----------



## dada (Jan 20, 2008)

my blueberry nights - a wong kar wai film.
so glad norah jones didn't disappointed.  some great actings there.  nice storyline and soundtracks.


Spoiler: ending



love the kissing scene on the diner table top.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2008)

28 weeks later.





			
				Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Worst. Quarantine. Ever.




 Yes! 





Great sequel though!


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 20, 2008)

Live Free Or Die Hard (crappily retitled Die Hard 4.0 in this country). Not a patch on the first DH but pretty good all the same. Nice to see a Hollywood film right now in which the bad guys are white rather than moustache-twiddling Muslim stereotypes.


----------



## maya (Jan 20, 2008)

King Pow: Enter The Fist

Totally ludicrous martial arts parody.


----------



## rollinder (Jan 20, 2008)

recent viewing 
Red Dwarf - Bodysnatchers set 
both the unmade Bodysnatchers episode & the other unused script extracts - Dad etc. (reconstructed with new storyboard illustration & Chris Barrie doing all the voices ) 



Spoiler



love the idea that Rimmer has a shopwindow dummy in his locker so he can practice undoing bras 


both with and without Rob Grant & Doug Naylor's commentory.

The first few episodes of Henry's Cat series 2 
episodes 1&2 of Doctor Who: Talons of Weng Chiang - Tom Baker dress as Sherlock Holmes getting attacked by Ninjas and chasing  (NOT)the phantom of the opera


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jan 20, 2008)

*House of The Dead* by Uwe Boll, the German one man tax avoidance scheme .... 
_Does anyone know how to remove the memory of watching this "movie" from one's brain, short of repeatedly hitting oneself over the head with a rubber mallett.... _


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 20, 2008)

We've been watching (and enjoying!) Alien Vs Predator on tv. It's shit, but brainlessly enjoyable shit.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 20, 2008)

^^I recorded A vs P.

I watched Bus 174 on Dvd. Brazilian documentary about a bus Hijack. 

Reminded me of One day in September, police were fucking useless.

Also had a lot on the background of the hijacker, a street kid. 

Well worth a watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

Bus 174 is a fantastic film, isn't it?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 21, 2008)

le serpent - i saw this before i think in islington. just a glimpse. it was a french movie. pretty good.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Bus 174 is a fantastic film, isn't it?



Yeah, lots to take in. I really thought I knew what was coming. I always fancied going to Brazil too until there was a mention of the radio/TV poll where a majority said it would be okay to kill the street kids to get rid of them. (or something like that).

I know if I get started on one I'll end up spoiling it.


----------



## foo (Jan 21, 2008)

Rockers - 25th anniversary edition.

awesome!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2008)

Did a selection of films over the weekend.....

Full Metal Jacket
Seen this a few times but not for a good few years. Still a great film and portrays war in a simple but brutal way. 

Rescue Dawn
Following a Vietnam film gave this one a first watch and was very impressed. Certainly one of the best war films I have seen over the last few years. Another good performance from Christian Bale. 

Also did the first two LOTR films for sofa Sunday and a fair bit of David Attenborough - The Blue Planet.


----------



## Yoj (Jan 21, 2008)

i saw Return of the King on Saturday night! fecking awesome! 

I saw Full Metal Jacket just before Christmas, that drill sargent was extreme to say the least!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2008)

No Country For Old Men - excellent return to form for the Coens - great sound, great photography and Bardem is the best film baddy in years 

Zodiac - another excellent film - it's 2 and half hours long, but gripping all the way through - great trademark Fincher visuals and nice 70s shirts and ties


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2008)

Yoj said:
			
		

> I saw Full Metal Jacket just before Christmas, that drill sargent was extreme to say the least!



Whilst you may not like his methods you have to love his voice


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2008)

Following Full Metal Jacket yesterday I have ordered Barry Lyndon from my online rental thing today. Not one of Kubricks better known films and the only one of his I have not watched so far.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2008)

Me brother lent me I Am Legend

Shite


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 21, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Following Full Metal Jacket yesterday I have ordered Barry Lyndon from my online rental thing today. Not one of Kubricks better known films and the only one of his I have not watched so far.


 
It's looooooooooong..

Watched Keane on the weekend - the rather excellent lost daughter pyscho-drama, not the rather pisspoor piano-based warblers.

Also Sympatico, on telly. Good cast, avergae flick.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Zodiac - another excellent film - it's 2 and half hours long, but gripping all the way through - great trademark Fincher visuals and nice 70s shirts and ties



Forgot I saw that myself on Friday.

It was rather good, I like Gyllenhall. Especially the bit where the kids were helping him with his project


----------



## fuzzy felt (Jan 21, 2008)

i watched part 3 of the Scorsese box set ' The Blues'.

It was fabulous, and I'm dead chuffed to have discovered Skip James. He was cool as fuck!


----------



## Yoj (Jan 21, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Whilst you may not like his methods you have to love his voice




ha ha yeah! so funny!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2008)

Capote - really enjoyed it, but not exactly the _uplifting_ film I was looking for on a Sunday night after a long weekend


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2008)

Just had the The Mighty Boosh Live arrive from the rental people. I am fairly new to the Boosh and really enjoyed the first series. This one seems to have mixed reviews but for a Monday night I reckon it will be good for lifting my spirits.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 21, 2008)

derailed - anyone else seen this rubbish? christ, i wish i hadn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2008)

When The Levees Broke - absolutely masterful doc from Spike Lee - a fantastic piece of political film-making - the people in are amazingly articulate in their anger and bewilderment and that anger is infectious - it's very moving too - especially the scenes in which people are recounting their returns to their destroyed homes - Bunk from The Wire cries!
Well worth four hours of screentime - if you haven't seen it, I urge you to.


----------



## foo (Jan 22, 2008)

Zorba The Greek.  

one from my childhood. i totally fell in love with Zorba's lust for life and big heart when i was about 10 (i think). i remember the contrast between Quinn's character and Bates' really hitting me at that age, and also vividly remember deciding that i wanted a man like Zorba when i got older.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2008)

Last night I watched The Mighty Boosh Live which was really good watching. Thought they would struggle to bring the 'world of the Boosh' to the stage but it was amusing. 

Then watched a very odd film called Smokin' Aces which I can only describe as Tarantino on Red Bull or something stronger. If you want to switch off your brain and watch some testosterone fuelled and overly complex stuff then this might suit but don't rush for it. Was confusing from start to finish but made us all laugh I guess.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Did a selection of films over the weekend.....
> 
> *Full Metal Jacket*
> Seen this a few times but not for a good few years. Still a great film and portrays war in a simple but brutal way.
> ...



"Hallo Soldier Boy, me love you loooong time" 

- an oft quoted section of the movie in my house for some reason!

We watched "Paycheck" at the weekend - not bad, some great John Woo action sequences and touches (Doves, 'mexican stand-offs etc..), interesting premise and ideas - would you want to know the future, would and could you try and change it, does knowing the future mean that you will inevitably bring that future about by youir actions - and Ben Affleck kicking some butt. 

Enjoyable, undemanding entertainment


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2008)

Series 4 of the Sopranos just arrived on my desk which makes me happy


----------



## Yetman (Jan 23, 2008)

Run Lola Run - what a top film


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2008)

Alpha Dog - not a top film


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 23, 2008)

The Riches... rather good


----------



## Belushi (Jan 23, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> The Riches... rather good



I got bored after the first few episodes. Minnie Driver acts Eddie Izzard off the screen in it.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 23, 2008)

Watched 'Sunshine' the other night, disapointing though its a a good looking film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2008)

Sicko - Glad I don't live in the US. Like MMs other fare I found it far too one sided to be treated as a propper doc though. 

Eagle Vs Shark - Napoleon Dynamite style comedy with adults in New Zealand. Nice jaunt but I thought the childlike adults were unbeliveable. Mrs Suplex loved it. 


Oh and 

Shinobi.  - Rubbish. Brain wrong honour/family/tribe thinkings of Azumi but without any fun.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Series 4 of the Sopranos just arrived on my desk which makes me happy



First two episodes watched last night and still consistently good. Will no doubt catch several more this week.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 23, 2008)

soj said:
			
		

> I just watched Grow your Own. A lovely uk-produced film about racism and allotments






			
				sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> This finally arrived yesterday
> 
> Opened the lovefilm case to take it out and watch it last night - really looking forwards it......only to find Shaun the fucking sheep, the other lovefilm rental that arrived earlier in the week and had already been watched.....and that heo had supposedly returned earlier that day.....
> 
> ...




And it's back!  


All things going to plan, I'll give it a go tonight, before heo gets a chance to send it back!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wild Style. Not seen this for a few years but still possibly the coolest film ever made. Worst script, plot and acting but the very very coolest people on the planet ever. Anyone who ever wants to have an opinion on HipHop needs to watch this first, the coolness makes me smile. 

and

3 Extremes. Started promising with Dumplings, got bizarre with Cut and redeemed itself with Box. Basically three Korean shorts like up to date Tales of the Unexpected.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 23, 2008)

3 shit films this week.

i now pronounce you chuck and larry - hell all over again.

captivity - the gore carried it until the last 30 mins. terrible crime of a film.

rush hour 3 - all my god. just when i thought things couldn't get any worse. more stereotypes. but it's comedy right? like fuck...god i have a headache.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2008)

More Sopranos


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> And it's back!
> 
> 
> All things going to plan, I'll give it a go tonight, before heo gets a chance to send it back!


So sheo?  Did you watch it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2008)

Planet Terror - so much fun


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a dvd to watch from my rental list - Bombon el perro - but the review looks SHIT

Someone tell me it's worth a watch


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2008)

It's ace!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2008)

Who reviewed it?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Who reviewed it?


I checked reviews on imdb and amazon, and tesco - and they all sounded quite boring!

Okay then - I shall give it a watch, cheers OU


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2008)

IMDb people don't like anything that doesn't have helicopters and balls of flame in it. I'd imagine the same of the other two. Rotten Tomatoes is better. Or even Urban75


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Or even Urban75


About the best I'd say

I've never ever read a review on imdb that I thought was okay, actually


----------



## Mallard (Jan 24, 2008)

Cannibal Holocaust. Not as offensive as has been stated. Trying to make a serious point and perhaps doesn't quite succeed.


----------



## Annierak (Jan 24, 2008)

24 hour party people 
I actually prefer Steve Coogan's portrayal of Wilson more than the real Thing 
Great film!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> captivity - the gore carried it until the last 30 mins. terrible crime of a film.
> .



I have this at home (check disc). I shall remove it from my pile to watch. 

Is it the one with that girl from 24?


----------



## Reno (Jan 24, 2008)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Cannibal Holocaust. Not as offensive as has been stated. Trying to make a serious point and perhaps doesn't quite succeed.



Did you watch a US or a UK DVD ?


----------



## rennie (Jan 24, 2008)

Been watching lots of Inspector Morse. Great for a Sunday night!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2008)

More Sopranos series 4


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I have a dvd to watch from my rental list - *Bombon el perro *- but the review looks SHIT
> 
> Someone tell me it's worth a watch



This

And it was great!  A really lovely film - and what a gorgeous dog!  Apart from the cropped ears


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 26, 2008)

Omega Man - Classic  I'll have to get a copy of the new version to see how it compares


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 26, 2008)

John Carpenter's Masters of Horror slot - Cigarette Burns. Very enjoyable combination of spook and schlock, just right for a Friday evening and never attempting to transgress its made-for-tv boundaries


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2008)

Part2 said:


> 3 Extremes. Started promising with Dumplings, got bizarre with Cut and redeemed itself with Box. Basically three Korean shorts like up to date Tales of the Unexpected.


Actually Box was Japanese and Dumplings was from Hong Kong - enjoyably creepy all the same


----------



## passenger (Jan 26, 2008)

7.58 very good


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 26, 2008)

sojourner said:


> So sheo?  Did you watch it?



Yes! 

Lovely film....visually too I thought...I loved the way they had the allotments in such vivid, lush greens next to the grey of the adjoining streets. Very apt. 


Last night was The Bourne Identity. 
Pretty good as a Friday night action film actually  ...but with enough of a storyline to keep up your interest.

I LOL'd at the cheesy James Bond ending too.


----------



## nellyphant (Jan 26, 2008)

The Host


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 27, 2008)

Clan of the White Locust - Master White Brows kicking ass


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 27, 2008)

Inside I'm Dancing. James McAvoy excellent as usual, I had a tear or two in my eye at the end.


----------



## saucisson (Jan 27, 2008)

spikey_r said:


> the full series 2 of "Rescue Me" - totally recomend it!



cool, its lined up to watch...I had never heard of it until a US mate recommended it....so I bought the first season and its a really good watch, enjoyable, action with great Denis Leary one liners and bittersweet plot lines.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Just watched Mississippi Burning. 

First time I've seen it, great film.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2008)

Watched LOTR Return of the King last night which was pleasing.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2008)

Nuts In May.....I swear it was someone on here who recommended it  STUPID 70’s film about a couple of twats who go camping, get pissed off with other campers and move pitch. That’s it. TOSH. Cant believe I watched the whole fucking thing expecting something to happen 

Man Bites Dog – watched the first 10 seconds of it then turned it off cos I didn’t have the subtitles and it looked a bit fucking nasty to be watching while tripping 

Little Monsters (with Fred Savage) – remembered this from when I was a kid. Was better when I was a kid.

The Girl Next Door – downloaded the 2004 film with the same name by accident. Realised I watched it a few months ago and it was shit. Turned it off.

Bit of a shit weekends film watching then


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 28, 2008)

24 series three. All new to me, and we're exactly half way through. An Evil Englishman from Renta Limey Villain has made off with the deadly virus. Palmer's degree of operational involvement with the project remains mystifying.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Little Monsters (with Fred Savage) – remembered this from when I was a kid. Was better when I was a kid.



 I remember this too. Sad that it hasn't stood the test of time...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Nuts In May.....I swear it was someone on here who recommended it  STUPID 70’s film about a couple of twats who go camping, get pissed off with other campers and move pitch. That’s it. TOSH. Cant believe I watched the whole fucking thing expecting something to happen



Rubbish - it's a fantastic film - one of my favourites


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Rubbish - it's a fantastic film - one of my favourites



Seconded.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seconded.



Thirded





I watched Primo last night - absolutely OUTSTANDING performance by Anthony Sher


----------



## boohoo (Jan 28, 2008)

I watched Billy Liar - very good film!


----------



## Mapped (Jan 28, 2008)

The Bucket List - cheesy and sentimental, so OK for a lazy sunday afternoon.

Oh Yeah, we also watched Juno and I loved it, I hope she gets the Oscar.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Rubbish - it's a fantastic film - one of my favourites



Er....why?? Nothing happens in it, there's no point to it and it just seemed like a waste of time....

What did you like about it?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I remember this too. Sad that it hasn't stood the test of time...



May, guess what film I'm downloading to watch with the kid next weekend? 

Batteries Not Included  

One of the best films ever.......I hope this one stands the test of time....surely it will


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Er....why?? Nothing happens in it, there's no point to it and it just seemed like a waste of time....
> 
> What did you like about it?



The characters - nothing needs to 'happen' in a film as long as the characters are interesting, and Keith and Candice-Marie Pratt are hilarious.
It's just a very funny film


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 28, 2008)

I watched In the Lives of Others finally last night -


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> The characters - *nothing needs to 'happen' in a film* as long as the characters are interesting, and Keith and Candice-Marie Pratt are hilarious.
> It's just a very funny film



  I think most of the time it's the viewer's 'need' for what they think should be in a film that disappoints them, not the actual film


----------



## Yetman (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah I did spend the first 15 minutes pissing myself at them tbh, but I dunno, I like films with a bit more depth, ones that leave you thinking afterwards.

KEEEEETH


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2008)

It's also a fairly old film that, and I do think it's a bit dated now.  Still funny mind


----------



## Phenol (Jan 28, 2008)

Watched Saw IV last night - I know, I know!!!!! - it was quite entertaining actually, a bit over the top on gore though!!

Got Juno for tonight!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 28, 2008)

A Bittersweet Life


----------



## foo (Jan 29, 2008)

Capote 

rather good i thought.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2008)

foo said:


> Capote
> 
> rather good i thought.



I loved that - PSH was brilliant in it 



I watched Edmond

Fuck ME!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2008)

Edelweiss Pirates - a German film about a ragged band of kids and an escaped prisoner in Cologne in the closing stages of WW2, mounting some kind of resistence against the Nazis - an excellent film about how loyalties are tested and changed during wartime and how betrayal can come from the most unexpected sources.


----------



## Reno (Jan 29, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Edelweiss Pirates - a German film about a ragged band of kids and an escaped prisoner in Cologne in the closing stages of WW2, mounting some kind of resistence against the Nazis - an excellent film about how loyalties are tested and changed during wartime and how betrayal can come from the most unexpected sources.



Never heard of this one. Sounds interesting, where did you get hold of it ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2008)

Reno said:


> Never heard of this one. Sounds interesting, where did you get hold of it ?



Lovefilm - it seems to be quite a big German film - strange that I've not read about it, but only heard about it word of mouth.


----------



## Reno (Jan 29, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Lovefilm - it seems to be quite a big German film - strange that I've not read about it, but only heard about it word of mouth.



Cheers, it's on my rental list now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2008)

Reno said:


> Cheers, it's on my rental list now.



It's quite an eye-opener cos I'd never really considered that there was any type of resistence fighting going on in Germany - it's not what we were taught


----------



## Reno (Jan 29, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> It's quite an eye-opener cos I'd never really considered that there was any type of resistence fighting going on in Germany - it's not what we were taught



If this interests you also check out "Sophie Scholl: The Final Days". She was part of The White Rose, one of the most famous German resistance groups during the Third Reich. She was one of the best known resistance activist against the Nazi's and a heroine to many people growing up in post-war Germany.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426578/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophie_Scholl


----------



## dada (Jan 29, 2008)

300 - 

a very macho film.  i'm surprised i enjoyed it so.
i'm impressed with the cinematography and art direction.
really loved the slow motion and editing.
beautifully done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2008)

Reno said:


> If this interests you also check out "Sophie Scholl: The Final Days". She was part of The White Rose, one of the most famous German resistance groups during the Third Reich. She was one of the best known resistance activist against the Nazi's and a heroine to many people growing up in post-war Germany.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426578/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophie_Scholl


Cheers - I was recommended that by the same person who told me abour Edelweiss Pirates - will check it out


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 29, 2008)

Polanski's take on Oliver Twist. 

Is alright, if a bit hard to see why he bothered. David Lean did it better, and Polanski's Fagin and Bill Sykes both seem to be a tribute to the musical versions. 

Oliver Reed *is *Bill Sykes, mind. There should be no argument about that..


----------



## The Groke (Jan 29, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I remember this too. Sad that it hasn't stood the test of time...



neither has Monster Squad


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 29, 2008)

Felony Fights.

didn't know what to expect at first.
pressed play.
some woman was stripping. showing off her fake massive tits.
then two guys start punching the shit out of eachother.
then two different guys...
and another two...

this goes on another 45 mins.

pretty good.
enjoyed it.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 29, 2008)

Russell Brand's stand up show at the Hackney Empire.


_I _laughed.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh and we got the complete 'Mr Benn' through from lovefilm today too!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 29, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Russell Brand's stand up show at the Hackney Empire.
> 
> 
> _I _laughed.





you laugh at everything, though, to be fair.  constantly.  all the time.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 29, 2008)

Heh heh heh hehehehehehehe......















.......no I don't!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 29, 2008)

oh.  i thought you did.  well i blame...  you can guess who i blame.  but it's only because it's his fault!  he told me you did!  sorry, sheo.  


i just need to find out where this bloody incessant laughing noise is coming from now...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 29, 2008)

That's just the crowd of people hiding behind your back and laughing at your hair MG.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 29, 2008)

poor me


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, poor you 





















It is very, very funny hair though.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 29, 2008)

it's _forward thinking_ hair.


in 20 years' time, nobody will be laughing.


----------



## idioteque (Jan 29, 2008)

I've watched a large number of Bleach episodes over the past week 
Tomorrow after I finish my exams I will sit and watch both Kill Bills back to back followed by City of God.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 29, 2008)

MysteryGuest said:


> it's _forward thinking_ hair.
> 
> 
> in 20 years' time, nobody will be laughing.






Not at the _hair_ no.

Obviously not.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 29, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Not at the _hair_ no.
> 
> Obviously not.




*pretends to have logged off in order to avoid having to bother with answering sheo*


----------



## rollinder (Jan 30, 2008)

last few days: the rest of Doctor Who - Talons Of Weing Chiang 
with added fluffy giant rat, killer robot piggy  midget, Weing Chiang overacting, Jago and Litefoot (who should've got a spin off series), lazer beams being fired from behind a giant dragan statue)  and Tom Baker buying everyone muffins.


----------



## Phenol (Jan 30, 2008)

Watched Disturbia - nutter by the numbers film but was OKish.

Juno - don't know why I liked it but I did very much  - overused term but it's very "quirky"!!!.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 30, 2008)

knocked up - thought the first 30 mins was great.

after that, the film turned into shit. big-pregnant-baby shit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cloverfield. 911 meets the Blair Witch Project.

Some of it is a bit unexplained, but it's an enjoyable, short movie.


----------



## foo (Jan 31, 2008)

tried to watch No Country For Old Men...through a sepia haze and heads bobbing up and down. 

that'll teach me to accept pirates.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2008)

Right, safely ensconced back in China so can recommence some hardcore film/dvd/tv series watching


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2008)

foo said:


> tried to watch No Country For Old Men...through a sepia haze and heads bobbing up and down.
> 
> that'll teach me to accept pirates.



What ? i have had a DVD screener for about 6 weeks of this ?? 

bloody pirates!!


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 1, 2008)

Watched Scarface - the 1932 Howard Hawks version. 

Booze not coke, Italians not Cubans, Chicago not Miami and no sign of "ma leel frien", but the World is Still Yours. 

It's excellent.


----------



## Mapped (Feb 1, 2008)

A few episodes of series 2 of Weeds. There's some wrongness and hilarity in there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2008)

rollinder said:


> last few days: the rest of Doctor Who - Talons Of Weing Chiang
> with added fluffy giant rat, killer robot piggy  midget, Weing Chiang overacting, Jago and Litefoot (who should've got a spin off series), lazer beams being fired from behind a giant dragan statue)  and Tom Baker buying everyone muffins.



Loads of people seem to think this is the best Who adventure ever. Not me, I thought it was a bit boring. Nice and stupid though with the robot midget.


----------



## rollinder (Feb 1, 2008)

^ looks great but it's not _that_ good though - drags a bit towards the end.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 3, 2008)

Just watched Brick. Really, really enjoyed it. Joseph Gordon-Levitt rocks.


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 3, 2008)

cry baby


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 3, 2008)

Just finished Altman's "A Prairie Home Companion"... just the best Sunday night film ever - except that I've been obsessed with the ending ever since....


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 3, 2008)

Mirrormask !


----------



## rekil (Feb 3, 2008)

Dr.Petiot. About the ww2 serial killer. Nutter tbf.

Dawn Of The Dead. Very good considering, but didn't like the bloke who looked like Hugh Lawrie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Just watched Brick. Really, really enjoyed it. Joseph Gordon-Levitt rocks.



I didn't understand a word of that. I had to stop watching after half an hour. I am watching The Wire S1 with a Wire virgin. Just watched the first 3 episodes and she's hooked already.


----------



## tiki (Feb 3, 2008)

The Usual Suspects.

Third time I've watched it but when you know the twist it loses alot of it's tension. Some great performances in there, especially Pete Postlethwaite.


----------



## foo (Feb 4, 2008)

Happiness

i still feel a bit grubby this morning.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2008)

the page turner

pretty depressing and bleak tbh


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2008)

foo said:


> Happiness
> 
> i still feel a bit grubby this morning.



At least it has a happy ending


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 4, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't understand a word of that. I had to stop watching after half an hour.



Yeah, P said at the end that he really enjoyed it but didn't understand about 80% of what was said. I found it okay actually, I knew to expect a load of Raymond Chandler type slang so it was not a problem. And the bits I didn't get, I just used to stare at Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 4, 2008)

AVP 2,... omg how shit was that... honestly... and talk about low... kids getting face planted and some hospital stuff that i cant say... 

honestly dont bother... i was think aleins on earth.. this has to rock !


----------



## zenie (Feb 4, 2008)

Deja Vu
Deathproof
Rush Hour 3
Dogma
Ratatouille


----------



## The Groke (Feb 4, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't understand a word of that. I had to stop watching after half an hour. I am watching The Wire S1 with a Wire virgin. Just watched the first 3 episodes and she's hooked already.



It's great, but yes - the dialogue is very dense, slang-ridden and frequently delivered at high speed.......


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 4, 2008)

Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Mapped (Feb 4, 2008)

Lots of episodes of Weeds and and Gone Baby Gone


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> It's great, but yes - the dialogue is very dense, slang-ridden and frequently delivered at high speed.......



I don't see how that makes it great - if it's impossible to fathom out what's going on, it's doing a poor job of entertaining me. I'd rather listen to Stanley Unwin.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 4, 2008)

But it's not impossible, you just have to listen closely and know a bit about hardboiled detective fiction. It's no more difficult than The Wire IMO.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> But it's not impossible, you just have to listen closely and know a bit about hardboiled detective fiction. It's no more difficult than The Wire IMO.



I find The Wire dead easy though. Brick just stumped me. I didn't care what was gonna happen either as the characters weren't immediately engaging.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, yeah, I find The Wire easy too. *feels smug* But there are plenty of people who've struggled with it. Even you yourself advised me to listen closely when I started watching it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: The Wire - it's great watching it again as you notice a lot of details that passed you by the first time. One thing we noticed was Peters' weird walk and the way he holds his arms when he does it. He also stands like he's posing as an underwear model. The actor (Lance Reddick) is just like that in Oz too. My friend said he reminded her of this fella:


----------



## zenie (Feb 4, 2008)

Also, Rise of the foot soldiers.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 4, 2008)

foo said:


> Happiness
> 
> i still feel a bit grubby this morning.



It's grim, but it's great. 



Orang Utan said:


> At least it has a happy ending


----------



## foo (Feb 4, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> At least it has a happy ending



that's a joke right?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2008)

foo said:


> that's a joke right?



Sort of. It DOES have a relatively happy ending though, doesn't it?


----------



## foo (Feb 4, 2008)

does it? i didn't feel particularly happy when it ended. 

if i could, i'd choose to believe in a romantic (deluded?   ) idea of human  relationships over that bleak and grubby tale.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2008)

foo said:


> does it? i didn't feel particularly happy when it ended.
> 
> if i could, i'd choose to believe in a romantic (deluded?   ) idea of human  relationships over that bleak and grubby tale.



It ends in a small personal triumph that means a hell of a lot to the person concerned - that's a happy ending isn't it?


----------



## foo (Feb 4, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> It ends in a small personal triumph that means a hell of a lot to the person concerned - that's a happy ending isn't it?




erm...who's personal triumph? 

(starts wondering if we're talking about the same film....)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2008)

foo said:


> erm...who's personal triumph?
> 
> (starts wondering if we're talking about the same film....)



The lad's


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 4, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Sort of. It DOES have a relatively happy ending though, doesn't it?



I think this is the happy ending you're on about, right?...



Spoiler: Happiness


----------



## foo (Feb 4, 2008)

oh i see.

'i came' <big grin> 

gotcha. yes, that was a good ending. 

the portrayal of his father, and his crimes was excellently dealt with i thought. really really sensitive. you couldn't quite hate the man could you. very clever. usually i'd be screaming abuse at the tv....

the film still left me feeling like crap though, so i played soppy music - and watched a bit of Chocolat to difuse my bleak mood.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 4, 2008)

foo said:


> the portrayal of his father, and his crimes was excellently dealt with i thought. really really sensitive. you couldn't quite hate the man could you. very clever. usually i'd be screaming abuse at the tv....



Yeah, although that's just one of the various storylines in the film, it's certainly the most difficult to watch.  

As you say though, it's so well done.  It reflects what (-AFAIK) many stats suggest: that it's not usually all about 'stranger danger', but often it's somebody who's trusted, etc.  That, and that the film paints him not simply as some one-dimensional monster, but as a respectable family man, and as somebody with a range of conflicting human emotions, etc.  All of this combines to offer an obviously unpalatable view; it's definitely not an easy film.  Todd Solondz refused to make cuts to it, which effectively killed it's wider cinema distribution: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happiness_%281998_film%29#Controversy

I think all the other storylines are just as well done though.  That opening scene of rejection in the restaurant just smacks you in the face and sets the tone for the entire film.  Overall, this film is bleak as hell, but I can't help finding some of it very funny too. (-Which, I suppose, kind of fits my _oh-so-joyous_ view of life's absurdity...  )

So, yeah, it's grim.  But as OU says, it _does_ have a happy ending.  Kind of.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2008)

I 'like' how the son is jealous cos his dad abused another kid and not him. It reminds me of when a friend found out a well liked school master at his school went down for abusing lots of his pupils. He'd never laid a finger on him, and he felt a little bit rejected and unloveable cos of it


----------



## Scaggs (Feb 4, 2008)

We watched Juno last night. Enjoyed the unusually positive take on young people.


----------



## foo (Feb 4, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I 'like' how the son is jealous cos his dad abused another kid and not him. It reminds me of when a friend found out a well liked school master at his school went down for abusing lots of his pupils. He'd never laid a finger on him, and he felt a little bit rejected and unloveable cos of it



yes, that was clever. all in all, the whole film was fucking clever really. it's certainly stayed with me all day....meandering clumsily around my head..


----------



## foamy (Feb 4, 2008)

i couldn't face watching Battleship Potempkin so I returned it and plumped for something more easy going:
Becoming Jane 
Knocked Up - pleasantly surprised me, not at all how I thought it would be.
Zodiac - disappointed in the way they handled the ending.


----------



## foo (Feb 5, 2008)

foo said:


> yes, that was clever. all in all, the whole film was fucking clever really. it's certainly stayed with me all day....meandering clumsily around my head..



strangely, it's still with me. i keep thinking about it. it's an unusual feeling thinking a film is brilliant - but at the same time, wishing you hadn't watched it.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 5, 2008)

Hostel.

It was really quite funny.  Had no idea it was played for yucks...


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 5, 2008)

Watched Blood Diamond, the night before last. Was quite a good watch, but something about it left me feeling quite hollow, perhaps the lack of development of Solomon. Was suprised to find it got 8/10 on IMDB!


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 5, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Watched Blood Diamond, the night before last. Was quite a good watch, but something about it left me feeling quite hollow, perhaps the lack of development of Solomon. Was suprised to find it got 8/10 on IMDB!



Somebody lent it to me a few weeks ago, but I still haven't worked up the enthusiasm to watch it yet...


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 5, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Somebody lent it to me a few weeks ago, but I still haven't worked up the enthusiasm to watch it yet...



Visually it's stunning, it's very gruesome in places though.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 5, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Visually it's stunning, it's very gruesome in places though.



Rightly or wrongly, I'm put off by the possibility that it might be a bit too much of a cack-handed Hollywood attempt (-albeit a well-intentioned one) at dealing with A Big Important Issue. 

-Maybe that's really not the case at all, though. I'll still give it a watch; it's on the pile...


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 5, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Rightly or wrongly, I'm put off by the possibility that it might be a bit too much of a cack-handed Hollywood attempt (-albeit a well-intentioned one) at dealing with A Big Important Issue.
> 
> -Maybe that's really not the case at all, though. I'll still give it a watch; it's on the pile...



For a big Hollywood movie, I thought it dealt with the issue quite well. It's definately worth a watch.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 5, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> For a big Hollywood movie, I thought it dealt with the issue quite well. It's definately worth a watch.



Thanks for the recommendation; I think I've been swayed.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 5, 2008)

My Neighbour Totoro. Watched it with the kids. I got the feeling they weren't that arsed and finding it a bit boring but when the bus stop scene came they were pissing themselves laughing. My 7 year old is keen to watch more Anime as a result.

Just watched No Country For Old Men, off to the spoiler thread to find out what the fuck the end was about. Some great characters in there, loved the trailer park woman.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 6, 2008)

Some Black Books.

never fails to make me laugh


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Hostel.
> 
> It was really quite funny.  Had no idea it was played for yucks...


I watched Hostel 2 - it's better than the first and definitely played for laughs - I don't know what the fuss is about


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 6, 2008)

Still watching Curb... Now on series 4


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 6, 2008)

Life of Brian on Blu-ray... looks way much better than i thought it would.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 6, 2008)

Part2 said:


> My Neighbour Totoro.



What an awesome film


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Some Black Books.
> 
> never fails to make me laugh



My daughter liked Bernard so much she actually started talking and acting like him


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2008)

sojourner said:


> My daughter liked Bernard so much she actually started talking and acting like him



I want to open my own bookshop but fear I'd end up like him


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 6, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I want to open my own bookshop but fear I'd end up like him



For a time, when I did shop work in my youth, the fuckwit customers I used to have to deal with every day gradually made me every bit as foul-mouthed and misanthropic as Bernard...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> For a time, when I did shop work in my youth, the fuckwit customers I used to have to deal with every day gradually made me every bit as foul-mouthed and misanthropic as Bernard...


I worked in Waterstone's Kings Road and loved every minute of it, despite fuckwit/rude/posh customers.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 6, 2008)

sojourner said:


> My daughter liked Bernard so much she actually started talking and acting like him



i do try very hard to remember specific phrases and mannerisms. He is fucking cool.

Last night we watched the episode where Bernard is looking for his 'summer girl' and the way he described her was just fantastic


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> i do try very hard to remember specific phrases and mannerisms. He is fucking cool.
> 
> Last night we watched the episode where Bernard is looking for his 'summer girl' and the way he described her was just fantastic



"I've got to get a girlfriend, just for the summer, until this wears off. She'll be a summery girl. She'll have hair. She'll have summery friends who know how to be outside. She'll play tennis and wear dresses and have bare feet, and in the autumn, I'll ditch her, because she's my summer girl!"


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> i do try very hard to remember specific phrases and mannerisms. He is fucking cool.
> 
> Last night we watched the episode where Bernard is looking for his 'summer girl' and the way he described her was just fantastic





Apparently, everything I say and do is Manny

Am still not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing

But we can't make toast in our house without singing 'jam jam jam'


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I want to open my own bookshop but fear I'd end up like him



I would LOVE to run a bookshop like that


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I would LOVE to run a bookshop like that



Let's go into business then!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Let's go into business then!



  I want part of the shop to sell music too though, so I can be sneery, rude, and unapproachable about both


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 6, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Apparently, everything I say and do is Manny
> 
> Am still not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing
> 
> But we can't make toast in our house without singing 'jam jam jam'



"Right now I'm eating scrambled egg, with a comb, from a shoe!"


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 8, 2008)

Next - was good in places but all in all rather poo. i like some of the action bits and stuff.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2008)

Grizzly Man

I spent almost the entire film thinking it was some kind of spoof - the only thing that saved me from completely thinking this was the footage of the bears.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2008)

Herzog has the best voice for docs ever


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 8, 2008)

sojourner said:


> the only thing that saved me from completely thinking this was the footage of the bears.



-C'mon, those bears were _obviously_ robots!!  Any fule could see that...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> -C'mon, those bears were _obviously_ robots!!  Any fule could see that...



Have you seen the film?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Herzog has the best voice for docs ever



Have you seen it OU?  Am I on my own with my suspicions?  I believe it was actually a serious thing now, having read a Rotten Tomatoes review - but by the christ, it had me going for a while


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 8, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Have you seen the film?



Yeah, a typically powerful documentary from Herzog. 

I was only joking about the robots.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Have you seen it OU?  Am I on my own with my suspicions?  I believe it was actually a serious thing now, having read a Rotten Tomatoes review - but by the christ, it had me going for a while



Yeah, I saw it - it didn't occur to me that it wasn't serious. It's a fantastic film.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 8, 2008)

Stuck on You - not very good at all really but every now and then a conjoined twin visual gag would kill me.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Yeah, a typically powerful documentary from Herzog.
> 
> I was only joking about the robots.



No I know you were joking - I just wanted to know how you felt about it


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I saw it - it didn't occur to me that it wasn't serious. It's a fantastic film.



Really?

But the interviews with people were...almost comical.  And the guy describing how he found them...it just seemed too bizarre, almost surreal.  Plus the actual Timothy Treadwell himself - I mean, come ON!  He just seemed like the last person on earth that would be in that situation!  And pretending he was Australian as well...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2008)

His story is well-documented though - I'd heard of him before Herzog made the film. It's just the way Herzog makes documentaries - focussing on the downright absurd. You should watch Little Dieter Wants To Fly - another true story which is so remarkable, it's almost unbelievable.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> His story is well-documented though - I'd heard of him before Herzog made the film. It's just the way Herzog makes documentaries - focussing on the downright absurd. You should watch Littel Dieter Wants To Fly - another true story which is so remarkable, it's almost unbelievable.



Well his story has completely missed my radar.  Thanks Werner Herzog - my frown line got so much deeper last night 

I shall check that out then - cheers OU *sticks on rental list*


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 8, 2008)

sojourner said:


> No I know you were joking - I just wanted to know how you felt about it



_I_ knew that _you_ knew I _was_ joking, etc...  

It was a couple of years ago that I saw it, so tbh, my memory of it has faded a bit.  I think I'd already read the rumours beforehand that questioned the film's authenticity, but I still believed what I was seeing onscreen.  

Herzog being Herzog, his narration of Treadwell's footage is ultimately only ever going to be Herzog's interpretation of what happened, based on the footage and the additional interviews Herzog makes as part of the film.  Treadwell _was_ undoubtably a bit of an unusual fella, but Herzog is often drawn to the oddballs and the dreamers.  

I guess I just trust Herzog; if it ever turns out that he's fooled me though, I'll just have to laugh.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 9, 2008)

Masters of Horror 2: Dreams in the Witch House.

Another enjoyable slice of schlock, with a surprisingly effective and fun lead performance from Ezra Godden, who was a couple of years above me at school


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 9, 2008)

I watched Before The Devil Knows Your Dead - very good, excellent acting, not one to see if you want cheering up though.

The Kingdom - not bad, started off well with a story which had quite an interesting political angle but by the end it just descended into a standard Hollywood shoot em up.


----------



## dada (Feb 9, 2008)

sweeney todd - the music annoyed me.  
elizabeth the golden age - disappointing and unrealistic.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 10, 2008)

Shoot em up
Dried up trodden in trail of shit that has not one single thing to recommend it. Evil life sapping thing only serves to show how bad films be, but I had real difficulty not switching the wire back on.

Its IMDB 1st rating failure.  I only download movies that score 7 or more, which is fairly rare. I reckon the crew have been at the voting button.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma

About 10 years after everyone else 


Enjoyed the film, but still can't get past my hatred for that Crowe creature


----------



## dodgepot (Feb 10, 2008)

the black dahlia. i liked it, but found it hard to follow - i think cos they all seemed to mumble too much for my liking.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 10, 2008)

the departed (twice & again ....)


----------



## rekil (Feb 10, 2008)

Far and Away. If i've seen anything worse, I can't remember it.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2008)

Me dad's lent me Bowling for Columbine, Scarface, and Saving Private Ryan.

Think I'll start with SPR then go onto to BFC - Scarface I only borrowed for my daughter, and also possibly for me to watch it for the 20th time


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 11, 2008)

Flawless.,.. was rahter good i thought. great acting and great story. 8/10


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 11, 2008)

Bucket List.  Nicholson and Freeman coasting.  had its moments.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 11, 2008)

This Is England. Brilliant and disturbing and hilarious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2008)

Shrooms - bog(trotter) standard low budget druggy horror with very poor acting but strong visuals.
I somehow ended up watching Mr Deeds on C5 last night - it made me laugh quite a bit, but it was utterly nauseating by the end.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> This Is England. Brilliant and disturbing and hilarious.



I can't begin to tell you how much I loved that film.  A really jolting ride back down memory lane for me.


I watched Saving Private Ryan.  It's a very _loud_ film, isn't it?  Best scene was the beach landing, which really encapsulated the utter pointlessness, depravity, and degradation of war.  The rest just dragged on a bit


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 11, 2008)

_Southern Comfort_

As a clear allegory, sadly still very relevant. 

Next up, I'm going to re-watch _The Long Riders_.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I can't begin to tell you how much I loved that film.  A really jolting ride back down memory lane for me.



Yep; the more I think about it, the more it is quite clearly the _standout_ film from either the US or UK of about the last 5 years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Shoot em up
> Dried up trodden in trail of shit that has not one single thing to recommend it. Evil life sapping thing only serves to show how bad films be, but I had real difficulty not switching the wire back on.
> 
> Its IMDB 1st rating failure.  I only download movies that score 7 or more, which is fairly rare. I reckon the crew have been at the voting button.



Don't trust IMDb - it's populated by poltroons - I bet they've rated a lot of decent films less than 7 and you've missed out.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 11, 2008)

The first 30 mins of Sweet Movie – a strange low budget 70’s film about some kind of weird shit. Couldn’t be arsed with it.

30 Days of Night……pants. It was a cinema rip so had people mooching around and the vampire translations fell off the screen but apart from that it was a very standard plot and typical end section. Waste of time.

Trailer Park Boys the Movie – seemed weird, like the TPB we know and love but in big screen high colour format, and assuming we’d never seen the show before. Dunno, it was good but I preferred the series (which I’ve now sadly watched all of)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> .
> 
> 30 Days of Night……pants. It was a cinema rip so had people mooching around and the vampire translations fell off the screen but apart from that it was a very standard plot and typical end section. Waste of time.



A waste of time watching a cinema rip, surely?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> 30 Days of Night……pants. It was a cinema rip so had people mooching around and the vampire translations fell off the screen but apart from that it was a very standard plot and typical end section. Waste of time.



I managed about 30 minutes of that before the utter predictability of it numbed my brain into a trillion little pieces and I had to GET.THIS.SHIT.OFF


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't trust IMDb - it's populated by poltroons - I bet they've rated a lot of decent films less than 7 and you've missed out.



Agreed.  It's pure idiocy to base one's viewing on that place...


----------



## Yetman (Feb 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> A waste of time watching a cinema rip, surely?



Yeah I never usually do but I didnt realise til I put it on and by then, well, I'd sat down and couldnt be arsed moving again


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I watched Saving Private Ryan.  It's a very _loud_ film, isn't it?



Whereas I watched 3 Iron, which is a very _quiet_ film, isn't it?  

I seriously didn't even realise I needed to turn on the subtitles till the bit where they got arrested, cos it had such little dialogue! 



And then The Bourne Supremacy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Whereas I watched 3 Iron, which is a very _quiet_ film, isn't it?
> 
> .



3Iron is one of my favorite films ever ever ever. I love Kim Ki Duks stuff, the main characters hardly ever speak but not really in a gimmicky way. I bought real fiction a while back but have not got a chance to watch it yet.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 11, 2008)

not dvd or video was on Telly

Last Orders 

Jack Dodd was a London butcher who enjoyed a pint with his mates for over 50 years. When he died, he died as he lived, with a smile on his face watching a horse race on which he had bet, with borrowed money. But before he died he had a final request, 'Last Orders', that his ashes be scattered in the sea at Margate.

Nice film 

Michael Caine	 
Tom Courtenay	
David Hemmings	
Bob Hoskins	
Helen Mirren	
Ray Winstone


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Yeah I never usually do but I didnt realise til I put it on and by then, well, I'd sat down and couldnt be arsed moving again



You mean you skinned up


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Whereas I watched 3 Iron, which is a very _quiet_ film, isn't it?
> 
> I seriously didn't even realise I needed to turn on the subtitles till the bit where they got arrested, cos it had such little dialogue!



I watched 3 Iron tother week and fucking LOVED it   Really different approach to the story and production, and direction, and...and...everything


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Yeah I never usually do but I didnt realise til I put it on and by then, well, I'd sat down and couldnt be arsed moving again



Something like that would have me up like a shot! 
I know I keep banging on about it, but I just don't understand why so many people are prepared to watch such low quality material. Even some supposedly DVD quality rips are unwatchable with way too much blocking and muddy sound. 


Mind you, it's part of my job to spotcheck files of TV programmes, so maybe I'm just being overly fussy.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> maybe I'm just being overly fussy.



And that wouldn't be like you _at all_, would it?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> You mean you skinned up



Er…yeah probably 

I was also off my mash on 2cb. This is not a good film to watch on 2cb btw. I’ve only just realised that tripping and scary films actually don’t go together very well. When I tried to get to sleep my thoughts were consumed with visions of people smashing their own heads in and other people I know turning into kaleidoscopic ten headed monsters eating my brains and and stuff like that. Couldn’t stop them or think of nice things either which I can usually do. Made me realise what it must be like to be schizophrenic – but obviously being schizo its 10x worse, you don’t realise they are just in your mind and, well, it never stops


----------



## Dirty Martini (Feb 11, 2008)

_Regan_, the pilot for _The Sweeney_, and very good it was too, with just a few creaks.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I’ve only just realised that tripping and scary films actually don’t go together very well.



 And you're _how_ old?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I watched 3 Iron tother week and fucking LOVED it   Really different approach to the story and production, and direction, and...and...everything



Have you seen any of Kim Ki Duks other films? So far everything I have seen had been brill, but 3 Iron is such a cool story I think it might be my favorate. It's a different sort of thing from the bow/spring summer winter/the isle and not as brutal as stuff like bad guy.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Have you seen any of Kim Ki Duks other films? So far everything I have seen had been brill, but 3 Iron is such a cool story I think it might be my favorate. It's a different sort of thing from the bow/spring summer winter/the isle and not as brutal as stuff like bad guy.



No - have you got any recommendations?  It was so far removed from anything else I've ever watched, in terms of EVERYTHING about it, that I'd love to watch some more films that blew my mind in the same way


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I watched 3 Iron tother week and fucking LOVED it   Really different approach to the story and production, and direction, and...and...everything



I loved 3 Iron too - it's utterly brilliant - an undertated little-seen classic


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2008)

I meant underrated - I'm not saying it didn't have enough potatoes in in or owt.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I loved 3 Iron too - it's utterly brilliant - an undertated little-seen classic



It was probably you that recommended it 

I started trying to explain it to someone in work and gave up within about 3 words  'just watch it'


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 12, 2008)

The Good German - nicely done. Cate Blanchett smolders in black'n'white.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2008)

sojourner said:


> No - have you got any recommendations?  It was so far removed from anything else I've ever watched, in terms of EVERYTHING about it, that I'd love to watch some more films that blew my mind in the same way



Everyone loves 'spring summer winter autumn'.
I enjoyed the isle (I watched it uncut and it's not half as bad as people say). Bad Guy is good but it kind of upset me a bit. 
There are loads of good ones actually. I am currently waiting for a good time to watch 'real fiction', apparently its all in real time with only one cut in the whole film. I have also yet to see other big title Kim ki duk films like the coast guard, they need to come down in price a bit. 
Have you watched any Miike Takashi? He is another director that excited me by making a completely different style of film. Those two and Shane Meadows I think are my top three.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice one suplex - have added that lot to my rental list now

Re Takashi - I've had Audition on my list for ages now but didn't know of anything else.  Having checked him out though, I've just added Three Extremes and Visitor Q


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2008)

Visitor Q is , as is Gozu
Extremes is pretty odd too


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 12, 2008)

Premonition ...was just OK

Marie Antoinette....great costumes, stupid film and i didnt even get to see her get her head chopped off.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Nice one suplex - have added that lot to my rental list now
> 
> Re Takashi - I've had Audition on my list for ages now but didn't know of anything else.  Having checked him out though, I've just added Three Extremes and Visitor Q



Visitor Q is quite an extreme starting point. Gozu is mental but too long. Check out the bird people in China and Young thugs (The one with the small kids not the older kids). Audition is pretty good but not my favorite. I might not be the best person to ask about Miike though as I also like all his shit films. I'm over excited now so here is a quick list of my favorites. 

Zebraman
Ichi the Killer
Dead or Alive 2 
Dead or Alive 3
The Negotiator
Izo
Visitor Q
Young thugs
Birdmen of China
The guys from Paradise
City of lost souls
Fudou
One Missed Call
Full Metal Yakuza




Miikes Three extremes is not all that good and neither is the short cut of dumplings. Park Chan Wooks one is pretty good though. Oh and if you like Wook get out Sympathy for Mr Vengeance, one of my favorite films.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 13, 2008)

Man Bites Dog - pretty good, bit weird and confusing in places but the main character and how the relationship between him and the film crew progresses is horribly great


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2008)

2001 Maniacs - very poor T&A comedy slasher that is neither horrific, sexy or funny and offensive to just about everyone - Southerners, blacks, gays, women etc


----------



## Mapped (Feb 13, 2008)

dada said:


> sweeney todd - the music annoyed me.



My mate put this on after a session early sunday morning and I turned it straight off despite his protestations. The singing was really getting to me and I was ready to go off murdering people if I heard any more.

I enjoyed 'The man who Wasn't There' last night.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 13, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Young thugs
> City of lost souls
> One Missed Call
> Full Metal Yakuza




Have ordered all of the above, but most of them were either not available at all, or I really didn't fancy them

Ta la


----------



## Reno (Feb 13, 2008)

Jindabyne, excellent Australian film based on a Raymond Carver short story which had already been filmed as part of Robert Altman's Short Cuts in a much shorter version.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2008)

Reno said:


> Jindabyne, excellent Australian film based on a Raymond Carver short story which had already been filmed as part of Robert Altman's Short Cuts in a much shorter version.



Mental! I've literally just finished watching that - it is indeed excellent - each shot, each line matters and the acting is fantastic


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 13, 2008)

A couple of nights ago I watched Hard Candy. It was good, but very difficult. I felt a complete lack of empathy for either character. It was quite uncomfortable, from start to finish. Good though.

Last night I watched Superbad, which was just funny as fuck.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 13, 2008)

Juno..

lovely movie, made me remember how much I loved Kimya Dawson / Moldy Peaches too


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Elizabeth.

I love Cate Blanchett, but, I've seen this story a number of times. It never changes. This telling offered nothing new or insightful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2008)

Gremlins 2 - well fucking funny. Hadn't seen it before. Much cleverer than expected.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 14, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Gremlins 2 - well fucking funny. Hadn't seen it before. Much cleverer than expected.



An under-rated classic


----------



## foo (Feb 14, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Gremlins 2 - well fucking funny. Hadn't seen it before. Much cleverer than expected.



brilliant isn't it 

i watched Run Lola Run. hadn't seen it for years, and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 14, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> An under-rated classic


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 15, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Sorry, do you have a point?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Sorry, do you have a point?



Yes: Gremlins is puerile crap.

Imo.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 15, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Yes: Gremlins is puerile crap.
> 
> Imo.



Not a point you expressed especially well in your initial post.
The first movie is fairly poor, yes. The second manages to fit in Buzby Burkeley and Susan Sonntag in the same sequence. Whatever it is, it's not puerile


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Not a point you expressed especially well in your initial post.
> The first movie is fairly poor, yes. The second manages to fit in Buzby Burkeley and Susan Sonntag in the same sequence. Whatever it is, it's not puerile



I'll watch it again; maybe I missed something.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Gremlins 2 - well fucking funny. Hadn't seen it before. Much cleverer than expected.





El Jefe said:


> An under-rated classic



Now here's an instance where I agree with both of you.  Superb film.



> Grandpa Fred: [interviewing Brain Gremlin] Creature what is it that you want?
> Brain Gremlin: Fred, what we want is, I think, what everyone wants, and what you and your viewers have: civilization.
> Grandpa Fred: Yes, but what sort of civilization are you speaking of?
> Brain Gremlin: The niceties, Fred. The fine points: diplomacy, compassion, standards, manners, tradition... that's what we're reaching toward. Oh, we may stumble along the way, but civilization, yes. The Geneva Convention, chamber music, Susan Sontag. Everything your society has worked so hard to accomplish over the centuries, that's what we aspire to; we want to be civilized.
> ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I'll watch it again; maybe I missed something.



The first is an 80s classic.  The 2nd is post modern genius.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Now here's an instance where I agree with both of you.  Superb film.



I get it now: Bill Hicks, but green.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2008)

This isn't funny: it's eighties, cocaine induced scriptwriting.



> Grandpa Fred: [interviewing Brain Gremlin] Creature what is it that you want?
> Brain Gremlin: Fred, what we want is, I think, what everyone wants, and what you and your viewers have: civilization.
> Grandpa Fred: Yes, but what sort of civilization are you speaking of?
> Brain Gremlin: The niceties, Fred. The fine points: diplomacy, compassion, standards, manners, tradition... that's what we're reaching toward. Oh, we may stumble along the way, but civilization, yes. The Geneva Convention, chamber music, Susan Sontag. Everything your society has worked so hard to accomplish over the centuries, that's what we aspire to; we want to be civilized.
> ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> This isn't funny: it's eighties, cocaine induced scriptwriting.



I think it's hilarious.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 15, 2008)

Juno.


It was great - charmed the pants off me.


----------



## Augie March (Feb 15, 2008)

Hard Candy.



Spoiler



Juno in paedo-toturing, vigilante shocker! 



It was a very entertaining, clever two-handed thriller with one wince-inducing scene, that brought a slight tear to my when watching it.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 15, 2008)

Seven Samurai...

My god it was long!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Have ordered all of the above, but most of them were either not available at all, or I really didn't fancy them
> 
> Ta la



You really should watch the bird people in China. Make sure you get young thugs nostalga and not innocent blood (not that it's a bad film, just not as amazing). 

I got a free copy of Ichi many years ago. It took me years to get round to watching it (didn't sound like my thing at all), but afterwards I was an instant Miike fan. 
Just to add a bit of a name drop to the tale, it was Eli Roth (Hostel, Cabin Fever) that told me to bloody get on and watch it.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You really should watch the bird people in China. Make sure you get *young thugs nostalga and not innocent blood *(not that it's a bad film, just not as amazing).
> 
> I got a free copy of Ichi many years ago. It took me years to get round to watching it (didn't sound like my thing at all), but afterwards I was an instant Miike fan.
> Just to add a bit of a name drop to the tale, it was Eli Roth (Hostel, Cabin Fever) that told me to bloody get on and watch it.



I ordered both, but Nostalgia looked the better one 


Namedropper


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think it's hilarious.



Cultural differences, I guess.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Cultural differences, I guess.



Except you're north american and I'm not.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Except you're north american and I'm not.



Exactly. Your naivete re NA culture allows you to like something like Gremlins 2.

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/19900615/REVIEWS/6150302/1023


----------



## CharlieAddict (Feb 16, 2008)

Tell no one - pretty good french film. fuckin' impressive writing.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Exactly. Your naivete re NA culture allows you to like something like Gremlins 2.




But I've seen you hold forth on UK culture all the time. With occasionally risible results.

I watched Superbad - like the others from the same stable, lots of fun, very funny, but a real sweetness to it too


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> But I've seen you hold forth on UK culture all the time. With occasionally risible results.
> 
> I watched Superbad - like the others from the same stable, lots of fun, very funny, but a real sweetness to it too



You liked something!

Risible is a good word, I suppose, if there's not a reason to say it simply: laughable.

This isn't about holding forth. It's about unfamiliarity with a culture, such that one might be amused by something that those better versed in said culture, will tend to take a pass on.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You liked something!



I'm sorry? I like lots of things, as even a cursory glance at my posts on this and many other threads will show.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> This isn't about holding forth. It's about unfamiliarity with a culture, such that one might be amused by something that those better versed in said culture, will tend to take a pass on.



What a load of cobblers.  I suspect it's more that you simply didn't like something that El Jefe/Orang Utan and I liked.

Plenty of British people thought Gremlins 2 was utter shash.  I loved it at the time and remember being roundly reprimanded by pretty much all my friends and schoolmates.  

To my mind it still holds up today as a genuinely funny, witty piece of Hollywood, as does Joe Dante's other much-underrated more recent film "Small Soldiers".  Nothing to do with British unfamiliarity with a culture.

Give us some fucking credit.


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Yes: Gremlins is puerile crap.
> 
> Imo.



I'll take Pauline Kael's opinion over yours (or Roger Ebert's) any day. The most respected and influential film critic of all time loved Gremlin's and was a great supporter of Joe Dante work in general.

_Gremlins
US (1984): Horror 
106 min, Rated PG, Color, Available on videocassette and laserdisc 
The director Joe Dante has the sensibility of a freaked-out greeting-card poet. This whimsical pop shocker is set in a sleepy small town at Christmastime. The hero Billy (Zach Galligan), a young bank teller, is given a mogwai-a tiny creature who nests in a box and makes gentle cooing sounds; when the instructions that Billy is given for its care are inadvertently disobeyed, the mogwai multiplies, and its progeny turn into greedy, demonic little gargoyles. The picture is a black humorist's parody of Steven Spielberg's E.T.-a demonstration that the underside of E.T. is like the monster in Ridley Scott's ALIEN. Billy's mogwai is a good child; the other mogwai are its aggressively vulgar, beer-guzzling brothers-children of the night. When one of them blows his snout on a drape, he's like Jean Renoir's Boudu expressing his contempt for bourgeois life by wiping his shoes on a bedspread. These demons are like bad pets making messes. The movie never comes together, but Dante is a genuine eccentric talent with a flair for malice, and it's certainly clear why Spielberg, whose production company made the film, believes in him-there are some crack sequences. At one point the lewd hipster dragons take over the town movie theatre, where SNOW WHITE AND THE SEVEN DWARFS is playing; they pad up and down the aisles, eating, laughing, tearing up the place. And when the Seven Dwarfs on the screen start to sing "Heigh-Ho," they join in the singing. In their enthusiasm, they spin around on the projectors, and rip the screen to shreds. It's a delirious, kitschy travesty-a kiddy matinée in Hell. With Frances Lee McCain as Billy's mother, Polly Holliday as the town's Wicked Witch-Scrooge, Dick Miller as the town drunk, and Phoebe Cates, Hoyt Axton, Keye Luke, Glynn Turman, Judge Reinhold, Edward Andrews, and Chuck Jones as Mr. Jones. Written by Chris Columbus; the critters were designed by Chris Walas. (A sequel, GREMLINS 2: THE NEW BATCH, was released in 1990.) Warners. 
For a more extended discussion, see Pauline Kael's book State of the Art._


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Exactly. Your naivete re NA culture allows you to like something like Gremlins 2.
> 
> http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/19900615/REVIEWS/6150302/1023



I can't believe you've dredged up a review of the time to 'prove' your point


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2008)

Reno said:


> I'll take Pauline Kael's opinion over yours (or Roger Ebert's) any day. The most respected and influential film critic of all time loved Gremlin's and was a great supporter of Joe Dante work in general.



But what about Gremlins 2? That's the more pressing question at hand...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2008)

Just checked.  I hadn't realised that Joe Dante also made Innerspace (great film) and Explorers (first half fantastic, second half, it must be said, pure crap)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Reno said:


> I'll take Pauline Kael's opinion over yours (or Roger Ebert's) any day. The most respected and influential film critic of all time loved Gremlin's and was a great supporter of Joe Dante work in general.
> 
> _Gremlins
> US (1984): Horror
> ...




She liked Dante, and did her best to say something good with this review.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I can't believe you've dredged up a review of the time to 'prove' your point



What's wrong with a review at the time?


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> But what about Gremlins 2? That's the more pressing question at hand...



She only reviewed for the New Yorker six months every year and it wasn't released during the six months when she was there, but as I said she loved dante in general. 

Gremlin's 2 though a financial flop has acquired cult film status and is generally liked with many people and critics preferring it over the original. 

Johnny Canuck2 seems to have an obsession with the Gremlin's films as they tend to send him into apoplectic fits whenever they are mentioned. Then again he really is quite mad....


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> She liked Dante, and did her best to say something good with this review.



...as I said, quite mad.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Reno said:


> Johnny Canuck2 seems to have an obsession with the Gremlin's films as they tend to send him into apoplectic fits whenever they are mentioned. Then again he really is quite mad....



Dude, if you think this is an apoplectic fit, you ain't been around much.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Reno said:


> ...as I said, quite mad.



Not liking Gremlins = crazy.


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Not liking Gremlins = crazy.



No, you reading things into a review that aren't there is positively delusional. 

BTW, what's up with the smileys plastered at the end of almost any of your posts of lately ? Do you think it makes you any more persuasive ?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Reno said:


> No, you reading things into a review that aren't there is positively delusional.
> 
> BTW, what's up with the smileys plastered at the end of almost any of your posts of lately ? Do you think it makes you any more persuasive ?



I"m just trying to be part of the group.




She says the movie never comes together. If she didn't like the director, she would have used that as a platform to pillory the poor soul.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2008)

Reno said:


> She only reviewed for the New Yorker six months every year and it wasn't released during the six months when she was there, but as I said she loved dante in general.



Oh, yeah - I meant what's your opinion of G2... And also Small Soldiers.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 16, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Explorers (first half fantastic, second half, it must be said, pure crap)



One of the most disappointing turn of events in any film ever.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2008)

Klimt




  I know not much is known about his personal life but wtf?


----------



## Groucho (Feb 16, 2008)

Reno said:


> I'll take Pauline Kael's opinion over yours (or Roger Ebert's) any day. The most respected and influential film critic of all time loved Gremlin's and was a great supporter of Joe Dante work in general.



I'm with JohnnyC on the Gremlins question.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> One of the most disappointing turn of events in any film ever.



So true.

I remembered loving it as a kid, so I rewatched it and couldn't believe how bad the 2nd half was.  Eventually I worked out that it was because I only ever watched it round at a mate's house, and we never quite got round to watching the second half as I always had to go home...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 16, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> So true.
> 
> I remembered loving it as a kid, so I rewatched it and couldn't believe how bad the 2nd half was.  Eventually I worked out that it was because I only ever watched it round at a mate's house, and we never quite got round to watching the second half as I always had to go home...



My brain completely erased the second half I think, I was going to buy it on DVD but then saw it on TV a few months back. I was in shock.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My brain completely erased the second half I think, I was going to buy it on DVD but then saw it on TV a few months back. I was in shock.



I think I convinced myself that "Flight of the Navigator" was the second half of Explorers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2008)

Who'd have thought Gremlins would have caused such controversy?


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 16, 2008)

Today I've watched:

Jaws (again)
that Masters of Horror episode by Stuart Gordon (again)
another MoH episode by Don Coscarelli, which was rather excellent - adapted from a story by Joe Lansdale, so starting from great source material


----------



## Groucho (Feb 16, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Who'd have thought Gremlins would have caused such controversy?



Especially as it is such a mediocre film


----------



## feyr (Feb 16, 2008)

yesterday i watched Juno and today i watched St trinians. i go for real high brow entertainment me


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Who'd have thought Gremlins would have caused such controversy?



There is no controversy: it sucks.


----------



## Reno (Feb 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oh, yeah - I meant what's your opinion of G2... And also Small Soldiers.



I like both Gremlins films, but I don't care much for Small Soldiers. My favorite films of his are Hollywood Boulevard, Piranha, Rock'n'Roll High School, The Howling and Matinee.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Reno said:


> I like both Gremlins films, but I don't care much for Small Soldiers. My favorite films of his are Hollywood Boulevard, Piranha, Rock'n'Roll High School, The Howling and Matinee.



I think in general, he's a pretty Grade B director. Best in that bunch is The Howling.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 17, 2008)

Reno said:


> I like both Gremlins films, but I don't care much for Small Soldiers. My favorite films of his are Hollywood Boulevard, Piranha, Rock'n'Roll High School, The Howling and Matinee.



Oh, right... I haven't actually seen any of those...


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Last few days I watched

Nausicaa in the valley of the wind. Not my favourite Ghibli but the usual great animation and a poignant message for kids who can follow the storyline.

The House of sand and fog. Still thinking on this one, not sure I much liked any of the characters, though there were some I definitely hated. 

Sicko. I liked bits, thought others were shit. Some great Moore editing going on but it was so transparent it was funny.


I've got The Sweet Hereafter to watch. Anyone seen it?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 17, 2008)

steel magnolias

i wept for hours


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 17, 2008)

Convict Killer - Shaw Brothers Kung Fu


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2008)

last night I was mainly watching MIB and MIIB. I have a cold  so wanted entertainment, and I like MIB.


----------



## Reno (Feb 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oh, right... I haven't actually seen any of those...



Like other genre director of that time (Carpenter, De Palma, Argento, Romero) Joe Dante did most of his best work in the 70's and early 80's.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 17, 2008)

Reno said:


> Like other genre director of that time (Carpenter, De Palma, Argento, Romero) Joe Dante did most of his best work in the 70's and early 80's.



Fair dos... I still think Small Soldiers is one of the most underrated films since... Gremlins 2


----------



## Reno (Feb 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Fair dos... I still think Small Soldiers is one of the most underrated films since... Gremlins 2



I know Small Soldiers has it's admirers. I only saw it once when I was quite tired. Maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2008)

seraphim falls - interesting western - enjoyed it
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0479537/


----------



## dada (Feb 17, 2008)

lone wolf and cub: baby cart at the river styx - 
blood spilling like a fountain.
love the scene where the little boy gathers water and food for his wounded father.
very touching.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 18, 2008)

Donnie Darko with matserdk1 and his mate- masterdk1 is quite obsessed by it!


----------



## dada (Feb 18, 2008)

taste of tea -
japanese.
it was bizarre funny sweet.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 18, 2008)

A few episodes of The Mighty Boosh series 3. Even though it's not that funny, I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 18, 2008)

The Sweet Herafter. It looked alright but I think I missed a bit or the story doesn't quite tie up properly. 

Most likely I lost the plot a bit and assumed stuff that wasn't anything to do with the film.


----------



## Annierak (Feb 18, 2008)

The filth and the fury. Seen it many times but never get tired of it


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 18, 2008)

Control. It was incredibly good. Really hard hitting too.


----------



## foo (Feb 18, 2008)

spent the evening snuggling in bed watching series one and two of Curb Your Enthusiasm.

that man can _walk_


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 18, 2008)

Saturday - Control , really really good.. but very dark. and black and white.. 
Saturday - the perfect stranger... got bored so fast forwarded to the end, which made it 10 times better.

Sunday - Lars and the real girl... - great film and funny in parts, but sometimes really boring.
Sunday - Season 4 peeps show... again


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2008)

Bowling for Columbine


Don't know why I haven't watched it until now.  Very glad I did watch it though.  Charlton fucking Heston


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 18, 2008)

Over the weekend I saw For Your Consideration, which is a chuckle-fest, and Runaway Jury, which is fairly predictable but was on telly.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 18, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Saturday - Control , really really good.. but very dark. and black and white..



What's wrog with black and white? I thought it made it beautiful.



sojourner said:


> Bowling for Columbine
> 
> 
> Don't know why I haven't watched it until now.  Very glad I did watch it though.  Charlton fucking Heston



It's a good film, also very refreshing after the shit fest that was farenheit 911.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 18, 2008)

nowt wrong with it...


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2008)

The Towering Inferno. It's a comfort film and I watch it every couple of years.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 18, 2008)

Pirates of the Caribbean at worlds end.  2nd try, 2nd time I've fallen asleep fully clothed with all the lights on.  I don't think there is much left so 3rd try should finish it.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> It's a good film, also very refreshing after the shit fest that was *farenheit 911*.



Never seen that

On the propagandist side is it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think I convinced myself that "Flight of the Navigator" was the second half of Explorers.



That film would have been better if the ship didn't go all 'wacky' half way though. 

What's the name of that film where . . . . Oh I have just remembered "the last starfighter". 

ACE


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2008)

Mystery Train - classic Jarmusch


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 18, 2008)

_Come And See_

Now, _this_ is a horror film.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 18, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> _Come And See_
> 
> Now, _this_ is a horror film.



I keep meaning to watch it again.

And then not being able to face it.


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's Scare Jessica To Death. Strange little indie horror film from the 70's about a woman who either is seeing vampiric ghosts or is having a nervous breakdown. Quite slow with the odd eerie moment and a great central performance.


----------



## Annierak (Feb 19, 2008)

Mayor Of The Sunset Strip. Great doc about DJ Rodney Bingenheimer with appeararances from Bowie, ramones, Joan Jett, Costello, courtney love and many more. Fascinating and touching story of Bingenheimer's life in music


----------



## Leica (Feb 20, 2008)

Party Girl by Nicholas Ray.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 20, 2008)

_Into the Wild_. lovely & heart breaking at the same time.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 20, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Mayor Of The Sunset Strip. Great doc about DJ Rodney Bingenheimer with appeararances from Bowie, ramones, Joan Jett, Costello, courtney love and many more. Fascinating and touching story of Bingenheimer's life in music



Loved it!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2008)

Morvern Callar again.

What a great movie. Also, never seems to get included in "Best Portrayals of Drug Use In Movies" lists - the party scene near the beginning is really unsettling in its portrayal of really woozy pills. Something it's notoriously hard to get right.

Also some of the best use of music in movies I've ever seen / heard


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 20, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Morvern Callar again.
> 
> What a great movie. Also, never seems to get included in "Best Portrayals of Drug Use In Movies" lists - the party scene near the beginning is really unsettling in its portrayal of really woozy pills. Something it's notoriously hard to get right.
> 
> Also some of the best use of music in movies I've ever seen / heard



Yes, one of my enduring favourites of recent years, for the reasons you mention.

The party scene is as close to an accurate depiction of any good house party I've been to; really nails that messy mood.  And yeah, the music (-and it's use) throughout is blummin' great.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 20, 2008)

^ I absolutely LOVED the book

It's one of those marmite-type books though


----------



## Leica (Feb 21, 2008)

On Dangerous Ground, by Nicholas Ray
with my hero, the amazing Ida Lupino.


----------



## foo (Feb 21, 2008)

series 1 of Nighty Night again. 

made me feel all warm inside on a cold night.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2008)

Love + Hate - a rubbish Romeo and Juliet story about an Asian lass and English lad in Blackburn with entirely predictable plot - Ae Fond Kiss does it much better.  
Atomised - not sure what to make of this. It has a really hateful view of humanity but I don't know whether that's just down to the characters, rather than the writers (of the book AND the film). I need to read the book as it's obvious a lot was left out.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 23, 2008)

High Fidelity. Still lots to hate about it, but I enjoyed it a lot more this time


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 23, 2008)

_On Telly_
The Ladykillers 2004

Good God what a lots of shit! yet again another shit remake of an classic film


----------



## snackhead (Feb 23, 2008)

The Number 23 -got so bored and distracted had to wiki the ending

Chris Rock, Never Scared - loved it


----------



## CharlieAddict (Feb 24, 2008)

1408 - (on Renegadedog's recommendation) - vg. and i liked the ending too.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad you liked it.  One friend watched it on my rec and wasn't impressed at all


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 24, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> High Fidelity. Still lots to hate about it, but I enjoyed it a lot more this time



I thought it was excellent.  One of the better rom-coms IMVHO.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 24, 2008)

A Feast of Flesh - Complete utter toss


----------



## CharlieAddict (Feb 24, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Glad you liked it.  One friend watched it on my rec and wasn't impressed at all



a lot of people i know disliked it!
and some just fast-forwarded the middle to the end!!!

was really impressed with Cusack. think he made the film alive...great little horror story this (not in the modern sense but in the original _Haunting_ sense - madness and not gore).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 24, 2008)

Me too - I like a good bit of old fashioned suspense.  Some bits in the first half had me properly on the edge of my seat!!!


----------



## snackhead (Feb 24, 2008)

12 minutes into Revolver and already  -I'm gonna go the distance


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I WAS gonna watch Sympathy for Mr Vengeance this morning, but my stupid fucking telly did that thing where it cuts off the bottom half of the subtitles, and no amount of pissing about with the settings will make it all appear 


So I borrowed Apocalypto off the girls.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2008)

Are you not able to change the aspect ratio?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you not able to change the aspect ratio?



Tried EVERYTHING   I could watch it on my laptop but it really fucks me eyes doing it like that

Gutted - same thing happened with Lilja 4 Ever tother night


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2008)

Your telly must be broke then


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Your telly must be broke then



Ah, well, I've just been informed that the remote I've been using is mainly for the dvd player, with limited functions for the telly

The TELLY remote control has been 'lost'


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2008)

You know what I would have done?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2008)

What?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2008)

I would have taken more care of the TV remote control in the first place.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Augie March (Feb 24, 2008)

Ratatouille. Which is just stupendously lovely and well-made. Best Pixar film so far IMO.


----------



## Leica (Feb 24, 2008)

Dolls by Takeshi Kitano.


----------



## Augie March (Feb 24, 2008)

Leica said:


> Dolls by Takeshi Kitano.



Which is a damn beautiful film.


----------



## Leica (Feb 24, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Which is a damn beautiful film.


Yep 
I had been putting it off because I knew it would make me cry.


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2008)

In a Glass Cage. Quite an amazing film.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 25, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> When The Levees Broke - absolutely masterful doc from Spike Lee - a fantastic piece of political film-making - the people in are amazingly articulate in their anger and bewilderment and that anger is infectious - it's very moving too - especially the scenes in which people are recounting their returns to their destroyed homes - Bunk from The Wire cries!
> Well worth four hours of screentime - if you haven't seen it, I urge you to.



Seconded.

An awesome piece of documentary film making. 

I couldn't find words tbh. I never remember names but Phylis Montana Leblanc is one I'll always remember.

People should just watch it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 25, 2008)

Outlaw.  Don't know why the fuck I watched it.  Was one of the worst films I've ever see.  Shame as subject matter could be potentially interesting in the hands of a decent director.


----------



## jodal (Feb 25, 2008)

<takes Outlaw off "to watch" list>

I watched quite a few films over the weekend:

A Mighty Heart - Angelina Jolie acts her heart out and I have to say I had to choke back the tears on several occasions throughout.
Rendition - Interesting narrative structure but all in all a crap film about a worthy subject. Shame.
We Own The Night -Pretty average despite some good actors present. Never really cared about the characters.


----------



## zenie (Feb 25, 2008)

La Vie en Rose - Lovely Film all three actresses surpassed themselves 

Ghosts of Cité Soleil - Touching documentary about modern day Haiti, I really think this is worth a watch, it's amazing that people can live like this just a few hours from one of the richest country's on Earth 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0479046/


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2008)

zenie said:


> La Vie en Rose - Lovely Film all three actresses surpassed themselves



Excellent film - I really loved it.  Awash with tears at times though


----------



## zenie (Feb 25, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Excellent film - I really loved it. Awash with tears at times though


 
I've just been told it was two actresses that played Edith Piaf? 

I didn't cry....


----------



## Pieface (Feb 25, 2008)

Waitress - it's twee in a deliberate and self conscious way but only _just _held my attention.   The story is very thin too but again, it's too self conscious for this to be accidental so I can only assume it's a sweet little homage type of film with kitschy touches like the mad pies she makes.

Good for a lazy sunday though...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2008)

zenie said:


> I've just been told it was two actresses that played Edith Piaf?
> 
> I didn't cry....



Well, three actually,if you count the kiddy ones  

Hard hearted cow


----------



## Lea (Feb 25, 2008)

zenie said:


> I've just been told it was two actresses that played Edith Piaf?
> 
> I didn't cry....




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0450188/

Apparently 3 actresses played Piaf as a 5 year old, 10 year old and Marion Cotillard as the adult version.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 25, 2008)

Death Proof. It was very shocking in places. I thought it was great, awesome dialogue and stunning visuals.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2008)

Dan in real life., rather good, great story and kept me intrested all the way through..


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2008)

V For Vendetta - much better than I expected. Not exactly subtle though, and Natalie Portman's English accent sounded South African. 
Well political for a Hollywood film though so props to the Wachowskis, even though they're not great writers


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 26, 2008)

_Tenacious D: The Pick Of Destiny_

Rather patchy tbh, but I laughed like a drain several times.  

(-Of course, I'm sure this film is much funnier if you're stoned.  _Dude._)


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2008)

Hana Bi - pretty good, gets better the more you think about it which is why its probably one of those films you've got to watch a couple of times to really get it


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> _Tenacious D: The Pick Of Destiny_
> 
> Rather patchy tbh, but I laughed like a drain several times.
> 
> (-Of course, I'm sure this film is much funnier if you're stoned.  _Dude._)



I thought it was pretty funny. Ridiculous, and full of terrible acting, but funny.


And yes, it is much funnier when stoned


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 26, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> V For Vendetta - much better than I expected. Not exactly subtle though, and Natalie Portman's English accent sounded South African.
> Well political for a Hollywood film though so props to the Wachowskis, even though they're not great writers



Agreed - I can't understand why everyone slagged it off so much.  Admittedly I'm not familiar at all with the comics, but I really enjoyed it.  I was quite impressed with Portman's accent, personally.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 26, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Hana Bi - pretty good, gets better the more you think about it which is why its probably one of those films you've got to watch a couple of times to really get it



One of my all time top 5 favourite films.  Glad you liked it.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> One of my all time top 5 favourite films.  Glad you liked it.



Cheers, I've got Bitter sweet life, lady vengeance and sympathy for Mr. vengeance coming this week - any views on them?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 26, 2008)

Now those are three I haven't got round to watching yet...


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 27, 2008)

Watched Red River which is really, really good until the very, very end.

Also watched Die Hard 2, which is dumb as fuck all the way through.


----------



## foamy (Feb 27, 2008)

Superbad. 

I now have an massive innapropriate crush on Michael Cera


----------



## Yetman (Feb 27, 2008)

Atonement – good film, good story, good ending. I think I can safely say this film is good. The more you say the word good the stupider it sounds. GOOOOOD. To describe something that is good, you’d think we’d have a less stupid sounding word than good, its not a very good word is it? But hey, it works, which, y’know, is great


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 27, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Atonement – good film, good story, good ending. I think I can safely say this film is good. The more you say the word good the stupider it sounds. GOOOOOD. To describe something that is good, you’d think we’d have a less stupid sounding word than good, its not a very good word is it? But hey, it works, which, y’know, is great



i liked that film too. which i wasn't planning to at all. so a suprise all round really


----------



## Lea (Feb 27, 2008)

foamy said:


> Superbad.
> 
> I now have an massive innapropriate crush on Michael Cera



Is he also the guy in Juno? If so, definitley don't fancy him. He's so geeky looking.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 27, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Atonement – good film, good story, good ending. I think I can safely say this film is good. The more you say the word good the stupider it sounds. GOOOOOD. To describe something that is good, you’d think we’d have a less stupid sounding word than good, its not a very good word is it? But hey, it works, which, y’know, is great



Loved the book, but everything I've heard about the film has mostly been negative... Should watch it though...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 27, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i liked that film too. which i wasn't planning to at all. so a suprise all round really



You weren't planning to watch it or to like it?


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Loved the book, but everything I've heard about the film has mostly been negative... Should watch it though...



It had mostly rave reviews and has been nominated for just about every award going. Everybody I know whose seen it liked it too.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 27, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> You weren't planning to watch it or to like it?




neither, really!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 27, 2008)

Reno said:


> It had mostly rave reviews and has been nominated for just about every award going. Everybody I know whose seen it liked it too.



I guess I pay too much attention to all the negativity on Urban!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 27, 2008)

Reno said:


> It had mostly rave reviews and has been nominated for just about every award going. Everybody I know whose seen it liked it too.



Must be good then!

Is it a true story?


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 29, 2008)

Grave Of The Fireflies. Certain scenes are still stuck in my head today- very powerful, sad story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 29, 2008)

The Skeleton Key - pretty dreary 'atmospheric' horror film set in the Deep South. Gena Rowlands is in it, so it's not all bad.


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 29, 2008)

Just watched Stardust......


*sniff*


loved it !


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 29, 2008)

The last two episodes of S3 of the Mighty Boosh. One was quite nice, one was pretty lame.


----------



## rekil (Feb 29, 2008)

Imagining Argentina. Antonio Banderas turns into a psychic after his missus (Emma Thompson fs) gets disappeared. There must be better films about Argentina's dictatorship than this.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 29, 2008)

Just watched the first part of Stalingrad (a 3 part documentary). Fascinating but grim.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 1, 2008)

American Gangster.

If the cops could expend this much time and effort to catch this black gang, why couldn't they do the same with the Mafia?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 1, 2008)

shoot 'em up - good watchable dumb stuff.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been watching peep show - watched series 1, now on 2.

It's quite good but I think I liked 15 Storeys High a lot more.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 1, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's quite good but I think I liked 15 Storeys High a lot more.



is that the one with the big chinese bloke? such a strange character...gives me the creeps.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes， that's the one.  I think he's quality!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 1, 2008)

Beowolf, interesting look, strange story that I am sure I missed something somewhere because the ending was a bit hmmmm.
Ratatouille, which was just passable.
AVP Req... cant be arsed to even say the last word, its so utterly terrible.
Condemned, WWE trying to big up one of their own, using Vinne Jones.  Passably entertaining but over the top violence just for the sake of violence.

(done over the last few days)


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 1, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yes， that's the one.  I think he's quality!



i never got to finish the whole series.
but that character was played so well. 

loved the episode where he goes for that job in the fish supermarket...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 1, 2008)

semi pro - DVD film. average.


----------



## agricola (Mar 2, 2008)

"from the earth to the moon" first dvd, which (like the rest of the series) is exceptional.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2008)

Black Knight - the best film in the world ever, of course


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 2, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> i never got to finish the whole series.
> but that character was played so well.
> 
> loved the episode where he goes for that job in the fish supermarket...



i've been uploading them to youtube...


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 2, 2008)

Breaking News


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 2, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> i've been uploading them to youtube...



have you??

cool!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 2, 2008)

I watched Sense and Sensibility again on tv last night. Mr K expressed his displeasure by going to bed


----------



## dada (Mar 2, 2008)

paris je t'aime - 

didn't get to see it whole the first time in the cinema.

it was a delightful little compilation of short stories about love.
from laughters to tears.
the chinese part was mental though.


----------



## Reno (Mar 2, 2008)

The Dark Hour, an above average Spanish horror film whose original title translates more appropriately as The Cold Hour. It's about a group of survivors who live in an underground bunker of endless corridors after WWIII and who are trying to evade the creatures which were the result of the biological weapons used to fight the war.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2008)

Hard Candy - flawed but interesting. fantastic performances


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 3, 2008)

Reno said:


> The Dark Hour, an above average Spanish horror film whose original title translates more appropriately as The Cold Hour. It's about a group of survivors who live in an underground bunker of endless corridors after WWIII and who are trying to evade the creatures which were the result of the biological weapons used to fight the war.



That's going on my rental list - cheers


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 3, 2008)

Episodes seventeen through twenty of Lost series three. It's the TV equivalent of compulsively working one's way through a giant bag of Haribos long after they've started to make one feel sick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> That's going on my rental list - cheers



I went to stick it on my list too, but it's already on there - d'oh!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2008)

The Girl Next Door (2007) – fuck me that was harsh  

After reading up on the proper story it seems bits that happened in the film weren’t true, which was strange. Cant understand why they were added tbh. Great film though horrible to watch.

Mystery Science Theatre 3000 – I thought it was great, some guy captured by an evil scientist and forced to watch shit old films. He makes two robots to help him get through watching the movies and the basis of the whole film (and the TV series) is just these 3 sitting in front of a cinema screen taking the piss out of them. Great stuff


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 3, 2008)

Reno said:


> The Dark Hour, an above average Spanish horror film whose original title translates more appropriately as The Cold Hour. It's about a group of survivors who live in an underground bunker of endless corridors after WWIII and who are trying to evade the creatures which were the result of the biological weapons used to fight the war.



Agree with May, this sounds excellent.


----------



## Reno (Mar 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> The Girl Next Door (2007) – fuck me that was harsh
> 
> After reading up on the proper story it seems bits that happened in the film weren’t true, which was strange. Cant understand why they were added tbh. Great film though horrible to watch.



The Girl Next Door is an adaptation of a novel by Jack Ketchum, which was fictionalised account of the torture and murder of Silvia Likens. The film An American Crime starring Catherine Keener  was made at the same time and was more directly based on the actual case, though it also took some liberties.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Mystery Science Theatre 3000 – I thought it was great, some guy captured by an evil scientist and forced to watch shit old films. He makes two robots to help him get through watching the movies and the basis of the whole film (and the TV series) is just these 3 sitting in front of a cinema screen taking the piss out of them. Great stuff



Ha, I used to watch these every Sunday morning when I was a single man with time on his hands.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2008)

Reno said:


> The Girl Next Door is an adaptation of a novel by Jack Ketchum, which was fictionalised account of the torture and murder of Silvia Likens. The film An American Crime starring Catherine Keener  was made at the same time and was more directly based on the actual case, though it also took some liberties.



Yeah I didnt really get how the fictional bits added to the story though, they seemed a bit pointless really? Still, the general story is the same, and portrayed very well. Again, shows how easily people are led on to commit horrible crimes they would never have done alone 



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ha, I used to watch these every Sunday morning when I was a single man with time on his hands.



Great init


----------



## Reno (Mar 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Yeah I didnt really get how the fictional bits added to the story though, they seemed a bit pointless really? Still, the general story is the same, and portrayed very well. Again, shows how easily people are led on to commit horrible crimes they would never have done alone



I only saw An American Crime. Despite sticking closer to the facts, it wasn't a very good film. Catherine Keener as the foster mother was miscast and Ellen Page (Juno) as the victim was wasted in an underwritten role. I'm curious about this one though.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2008)

Dead Silence - I really liked this - reminded me of every horror film I ever watched as a kid 

The Descent - bit of a lesbian deathfest this one.  Cheesy schlock horror


----------



## Reno (Mar 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> lesbian deathfest


----------



## foamy (Mar 4, 2008)

Eagle V's Shark. wasn't as impressed as i had hoped to be.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Dead Silence - I really liked this - reminded me of every horror film I ever watched as a kid
> 
> The Descent - bit of a lesbian deathfest this one.  Cheesy schlock horror



I quite liked the Descent. It seems most UK horror films end up being pretty good, and yeah the chick only aspect to it is great


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 4, 2008)

a bit late to see as most have seen moths ago.

28weeks later  

I Am Legend - Will Smith most of his film are shit but thinks this was ok. 
Could have been good to see monsters kill people early on to see then ending of human race.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I quite liked the Descent. It seems most UK horror films end up being pretty good, and yeah the chick only aspect to it is great



Oh, I didn't mind it either - it was quite funny as well as jumpy 

So which one did ya fancy then?   (me - I liked the one with the short dark bobbed hair)


----------



## dada (Mar 4, 2008)

juno - 
an annoying kid got pregnant and all that.
it's not as exceptional as the critics say.
great soundtracks though.


----------



## Roxy641 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Farscape*

Last night I watched some Farscape episodes (Season one).

Roxy641


----------



## dada (Mar 4, 2008)

Roxy641 said:


> Last night I watched some Farscape episodes (Season one).
> 
> Roxy641




i *heart* farscape.
the love story of john crichton and aeryn sun is classic.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 5, 2008)

Two recently. Beowulf. Bah.

Valley of Elah. An antiwar movie: powerful, subtle and well crafted.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tell No-One

French film, bit long winded, too many plot twists at the end, characters I didn't really care about and shot in a style I didn't like.

I suspect others would enjoy it though.


----------



## Reno (Mar 5, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Tell No-One
> 
> French film, bit long winded, too many plot twists at the end, characters I didn't really care about and shot in a style I didn't like.
> 
> I suspect others would enjoy it though.



I did.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2008)

Munich - much better than expected - though there were some unintentional laughs in a couple of bits


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Valley of Elah. An antiwar movie: powerful, subtle and well crafted.



i watched this last night.  It was good, but the ending felt a bit anticlimactic.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 5, 2008)

Trailer Park Boys Xmas Special....

sniff....after seeing all of the seasons from the start this was the icing on the cake. I'll miss those guys


----------



## passenger (Mar 5, 2008)

*no country for old men* best film ive scene in years 

a bit on the dark side mind you


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 5, 2008)

Episode 1 of Metal Mickey....
_"Anyone for a Atomic Thunderbuster....?"._


----------



## dublx (Mar 5, 2008)

Swallow My Squirt Vol 3. Not as good as Vol 1 though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> i watched this last night.  It was good, but the ending felt a bit anticlimactic.



Interesting. I thought the ending was very powerful, and was the whole focus of the movie.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 6, 2008)

Spoiler



I felt like it was building up to some huge conspiracy about how the army had tested chemical weapons on him or something, and it never came.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I felt like it was building up to some huge conspiracy about how the army had tested chemical weapons on him or something, and it never came.



I know, but in a way, that would be the expected ending. The truth, imo, was so much more effective. A casual murder, committed over nothing, because the dehumanized troops coming home from war are so warped, that all of a sudden, you find yourself stabbing your best buddy.

It wasn't about a chemical weapon, it was about the cynical and uncaring destruction of the psyches of thousands of young men forced to fight in an incomprehensible war.

The message of that movie was about a conspiracy much larger than some hidden weapon, and one with much more devastating effect.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 6, 2008)

The best bit was the questioning about why they went to the chicken shack after the murder, dismemberment and immolation.

"Because we were hungry."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 6, 2008)

we should probably have spoilered this!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ah: nobody's going to watch it anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2008)

Targets - Peter Bogdanovich's debut - an excellent thriller with Boris Karloff essentially playing himself as an aging horror star getting caught up in a sniper's murder spree


----------



## chazegee (Mar 7, 2008)

Evil Dead 2
Hilariously inventive.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 7, 2008)

just watched the first episode of Bottom 
got the boxset for my birthday & I'd forgotton how great it was


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 8, 2008)

Buffalo 66.

Not seen this recommended before, great film. Great characters, funny, nicely shot, good story, not too long and a heartwarming ending. 

Loved it.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 8, 2008)

The Believer.
Just your typical story about a Jewish Nazi.
Pretty good.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 8, 2008)

30 Days of Night - Enjoyed it but, pretty predictable


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 9, 2008)

Monsters Inc. Was quite sweet


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Monsters Inc. Was quite sweet



It's one of my faves in this pixar type genre.  Quite intelligent.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2008)

Book of Shadows - Blair Witch 2

Bought off the telly, on a group vote.  It was alright actually, better than I expected


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2008)

4.5 of Peep Show.  I can't believe they barbecued the dog


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> 4.5 of Peep Show.  I can't believe they barbecued the dog



I love Peep Show.  Watched them all one after the other a few months ago and gutted now that I've seen them all


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2008)

Science of Sleep.

I loved it.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh, I watched Sympathy for Mr Vengeance tother night



Brutal



I was a tad unprepared for that


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 9, 2008)

_Two Lane Blacktop_

Warren Oates, Monte Hellman, and Rudy Wurlitzer: the holy trinity.

Saw it at the cinema years ago, but the DVD is great quality.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 9, 2008)

Today, I'm ploughing through series one of the superb _Arrested Development_.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Oh, I watched Sympathy for Mr Vengeance tother night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly my favorite film. Brutal but pretty funny at the same time.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 9, 2008)

wild hogs ....

lol ...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Possibly my favorite film. Brutal but *pretty funny* at the same time.



That completely passed me by, have to say. Oh, apart from those 4 lads in the next room...'that' scene.  That was quite funny.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> 4.5 of Peep Show.  I can't believe they barbecued the dog



That ep kills me every time!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2008)

sojourner said:


> That completely passed me by, have to say. Oh, apart from those 4 lads in the next room...'that' scene.  That was quite funny.



Like most of Park Chan Wooks gruesome films it's a black comedy. I'm not sure how you could miss that. In many ways the very end is a bit too silly though (she was telling the truth about the gang).


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Like most of Park Chan Wooks gruesome films it's a black comedy. I'm not sure how you could miss that. In many ways the very end is a bit too silly though (she was telling the truth about the gang).



Well yeh, the silly bits, like the gang.  Not funny, as such.  For me.  Obviously.

I think I got a bit too fucked up in the head over the gruesome bits


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 9, 2008)

An old South Bank Show on Nick Cave - great documentary.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 9, 2008)

One of my dad's _Poirot_ DVDs.  I like _Poirot_, but those hour-long episodes are crap: there's no time to develop the plot properly.  No sooner have the characters been introduced than they're sitting around watching him unmask the murderer!

We also watched _Goodnight Mr Tom_, which I'd not seen before.  I liked it, although it's not as good as the book.  John Thaw's yokel accent sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 11, 2008)

Eastern Promises. Interesting look at the Russian Mafia, if a touch on the predictable side.


----------



## coccinelle (Mar 11, 2008)

I watched _Dark Star_, which was John Carpenter's first film.  A real hippy classic!


----------



## Annierak (Mar 11, 2008)

The Last Horror Movie. Really awful film, probably the worst i've seen in a long time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2008)

coccinelle said:


> I watched _Dark Star_, which was John Carpenter's first film.  A real hippy classic!



I love it even if the beach ball looks a bit shit.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2008)

Watched nothing last night as I was asleep.... 

Did watch Wind in The Willows during the day though. 
Such a lovely film even if a little twee  

Tonight will hopefully involve Sopranos as I still have a long way to go with these before commencing The Wire.


----------



## foamy (Mar 11, 2008)

Elizabeth: The Golden Age - I really regret not seeing this on the big screen.

Angel-A - I rented this as i love love love fifth element and wanted to see what else Luc Besson had made. and now i know


----------



## Reno (Mar 11, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I love it even if the beach ball looks a bit shit.



The beach ball so shit that somehow it's good.  

That scene later got expanded into what ended up being the screenplay for Alien by Dan O'Bannon, who co-wrote both films.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2008)

Knocked Up - it was OK, but for a dumb comedy it wasn't nearly glib or insincere enough - it was too sentimental


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Buffalo 66.
> 
> Not seen this recommended before, great film. Great characters, funny, nicely shot, good story, not too long and a heartwarming ending.
> 
> Loved it.




No one else seen this? Orang?

It's a few years old so I thought someone else would have.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, it's well dodgy but it's pretty good - I'm sure it's been discussed on here before though


----------



## Reno (Mar 11, 2008)

Part2 said:


> No one else seen this? Orang?
> 
> It's a few years old so I thought someone else would have.




I saw it when it came out. A tad on the self-indulgent side, but Gallo and Ricci look dead cool. I want the shoes Vincent Gallo wore in the film.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Knocked Up - it was OK, but for a dumb comedy it wasn't nearly glib or insincere enough - it was too sentimental



I think that's true of all the movies coming from that stable - there's always quite a sentimental heart to them.


----------



## foo (Mar 11, 2008)

feeling snuffly and knackered, i went to bed and watched 15 Storeys High again (an old Sean Lock series -  on bbc2 i think...)

this must be my 10th viewing and i still find new things to chuckle over. from the way the camera is used, to the fantastic characters and superb bleak shots of london, it is complete and absolute genius from start to finish. one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Reno (Mar 11, 2008)

foo said:


> feeling snuffly and knackered, i went to bed and watched 15 Storeys High again (an old Sean Lock series -  on bbc2 i think...)
> 
> this must be my 10th viewing and i still find new things to chuckle over. from the way the camera is used, to the fantastic characters and superb bleak shots of london, it is complete and absolute genius from start to finish. one of my all time favourites.



I must check that out one day. I nearly bought a flat on that estate.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 11, 2008)

Reno said:


> I must check that out one day. I nearly bought a flat on that estate.



I uploaded the whole lot to youtube recently


----------



## Reno (Mar 11, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I uploaded the whole lot to youtube recently



Cheers, I'll check it out.


----------



## foo (Mar 11, 2008)

Reno said:


> I must check that out one day. I nearly bought a flat on that estate.



did you? 

it really is brilliant. watch it Reno watch it! 

i reckon you'll appreciate the cinematography (can you use that term if it's on t'telly?   ) anyway, i'm sure you know what i mean...the music is fab too.


----------



## Reno (Mar 11, 2008)

foo said:


> did you?
> 
> it really is brilliant. watch it Reno watch it!
> 
> i reckon you'll appreciate the cinematography (can you use that term if it's on t'telly?   ) anyway, i'm sure you know what i mean...the music is fab too.



Tellyography 

I'm checking it out right now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I think that's true of all the movies coming from that stable - there's always quite a sentimental heart to them.



Maybe, but this one overdid it - it was too cloying


----------



## rowly (Mar 11, 2008)

just started watching season one of mad men, seems like it could be a really cool series, i felt myself getting into it already just from the first episode, anyone else here watch it?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 12, 2008)

Morven Callar - what a steaming crock of horsepat


----------



## foo (Mar 12, 2008)

Reno said:


> Tellyography
> 
> I'm checking it out right now.




did you like it Reno?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2008)

Half Nelson - I didn't know what to make of it first - I found it a little disorientating, but it eventually found its mark and turned out to be an extremely affecting study of self-destruction and shattered ideals. Fanstastic performances from all three leads. The score was a little jarring and intrusive though. You know successful a film is when you're thinking about it all day the next day - during the film the story is what keeps your interest, but afterwards you start thinking about the characters and the 'issues' it so subtly draws out.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 12, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Morven Callar - what a steaming crock of horsepat



 It's a fantastic film.


----------



## Reno (Mar 12, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Half Nelson - I didn't know what to make of it first - I found it a little disorientating, but it eventually found its mark and turned out to be an extremely affecting study of self-destruction and shattered ideals. Fanstastic performances from all three leads. The score was a little jarring and intrusive though. You know successful a film is when you're thinking about it all day the next day - during the film the story is what keeps your interest, but afterwards you start thinking about the characters and the 'issues' it so subtly draws out.




I really loved that film. A slow burner, but so much more nuanced and non-sensationalistic than your usual film about drug addiction. It's also a brilliantly unsentimental addition to "inspirational teacher" genre of the "Dead Poets Society" type.


----------



## Spion (Mar 12, 2008)

The Lives of Others - really enjoyed it, although it's sort of grim . . . parts of it felt like being trapped in a branch of Ikea on a very bad comedown - all spartan furninshings and masses of paranoia


----------



## Yetman (Mar 12, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> It's a fantastic film.



I was expecting that. Its totally unbelieveable, the main characters acting is either shit, or great, depending on the personality of the character in the book this story came from, and I just spent the whole time thinking 'that wouldnt happen', 'as if she could do that', 'thats bollocks' etc. I mean, a trowel ffs! 

What was good about it?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I was expecting that. Its totally unbelieveable, the main characters acting is either shit, or great, depending on the personality of the character in the book this story came from, and I just spent the whole time thinking 'that wouldnt happen', 'as if she could do that', 'thats bollocks' etc. I mean, a trowel ffs!
> 
> What was good about it?



I personally thought it worked a lot better in its original book form.  The book was experimental fiction, and left a lot out - not sure it conveyed that well to screen


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 12, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I was expecting that. Its totally unbelieveable, the main characters acting is either shit, or great, depending on the personality of the character in the book this story came from, and I just spent the whole time thinking 'that wouldnt happen', 'as if she could do that', 'thats bollocks' etc. I mean, a trowel ffs!
> 
> What was good about it?



Incredibly well acted. Everything about the film conveyed her disorientation and alienation. The party scenes are the best 'drug use' scenes I've ever seen in a movie. Some of the best use of music in a film ever.

if you want 'believable', try Newsnight


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2008)

I liked the book, but agree that film doesn't make any sense whatsoever. Morton overdoes it and the drug scenes weren't THAT convincing - they were way more confusing and disorientating than the 'real' experience of them


----------



## Yetman (Mar 12, 2008)

It didnt translate well to screen then - although I could accept the acting was good if thats how she was in the book, but the reactions of the other characters to her weird actions were totally unbelievable.

The drug scenes were erm, not that convincing tbh. Been there - probably unlike the photography director  The music wasnt pleasing to listen to but then again that was probably the point. 

And I dont think this film is one of those where its meant to be unbelievable - I think its meant to be, as in, this could happen. Which it doesnt do. 

Good story in theory, let down by shoddy transposition to film I'd say.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 12, 2008)

Today I watched 24:07 finally.  Very good


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2008)

Reno said:


> The beach ball so shit that somehow it's good.
> 
> That scene later got expanded into what ended up being the screenplay for Alien by Dan O'Bannon, who co-wrote both films.



Wow I remember relaying that fact on a DVD show on ITV many years ago. Memories. 

Shit show. Lot's of free films though.


----------



## Reno (Mar 12, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wow I remember relaying that fact on a DVD show on ITV many years ago. Memories.
> 
> Shit show. Lot's of free films though.



Yes, that's where I probably got it from.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2008)

Reno said:


> Yes, that's where I probably got it from.



I think I might have just read it off the DVD box or picked it up from the extras. God bless extras for fun facts with a minimum of research.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 12, 2008)

Fast Times At Ridgemont High 
Episode 1 of The Wire S4
Bring It On


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Howls Moving Castle with my 7 year old. "That was weird dad"

The Flying Scotsman, which I thought was great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Episode 1 of The Wire S4



Can you work out what the fuck Snoop is saying?



I watched Tell No One - a decent French thriller like wot they don't make anymore - pretty clichéd but tremendous fun all the same


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 13, 2008)

Planet Terror. It was ridiculous. Massive plot holes, completely over the top, outrageous and unrealistic dialogue, and disgustingly violent. Loved every single second, had me in stitches, and left me completely stunned. Excellent movie, just don't expect anything even vaguely serious.


----------



## jodal (Mar 14, 2008)

Mr Woodcock - not funny


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2008)

Sympathy for Lady Vengeance


Absolutely LOVED this!!  Funny as fuck, clever, interesting story, loved all the intro's of the women, sad, brutal, thought-provoking - the bit with the parents and the film 

Excellent 


I made the girls watch it with me cos I thought it was gonna be all knives and scary stuff, but we were sat there laughing our fucking heads off at times, and they loved it too


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 14, 2008)

Matchstick Men which was great  right up until the very, very end when it got a bit unneccessarily soft.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 14, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Can you work out what the fuck Snoop is saying?



Indeed I could not.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 14, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Indeed I could not.



Cuz yall aint street enough homez isit


----------



## Annierak (Mar 14, 2008)

Watched 'Closer'. It was ok but Jude Law annoys me.


----------



## dada (Mar 15, 2008)

art school confidential -

thought the lead actor is dumb, so is the girl.
semi twisted ending.
the whole movie could be done better.  if it's taken more seriously and had better execution it could be a great film.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 15, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched Tell No One





I read the book of that (by Harlan Coben) in one go... well when I got half way through I had to go to bed and then get up and go to work, but when I got to work I had no actual work to do so I finished the rest off in one sitting then.


erm... anyway... as you were.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 16, 2008)

Beyowolf or whatever itｓ　called. What the hell? ? ? Ive not really gathered my thoughts as yet. I saw it on the plane and it took a few goes to get though without falling asleap. 

Its all computer people!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 16, 2008)

Shutter - a Thai horror flick - awesome! a story well told and scary as fuck.

Flashpoint - Donnie Yen's follow up to SPL. superb.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 16, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Beyowolf or whatever itｓ　called. What the hell? ? ? Ive not really gathered my thoughts as yet. I saw it on the plane and it took a few goes to get though without falling asleap.
> 
> Its all computer people!



beowulf is only worth watching on 3D and in a massive cinema.
can't imagine it on those little aeroplane screens.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 16, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> Flashpoint - Donnie Yen's follow up to SPL. superb.



I recentley got hold of a copy of Flashpoint, is it necessary to  watch SPL first  or is the continuity merely vague IYSWIM

last night I watched  My Wife's a Gangster


----------



## foo (Mar 16, 2008)

Stardust. 

well that was a wasted hour - 2 hours.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2008)

I thought stardust was ace.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 16, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> beowulf is only worth watching on 3D and in a massive cinema.
> can't imagine it on those little aeroplane screens.



The story seemed ok but all I can remember now is a dragon and russle crow (who isnt even in it. Is he).


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 16, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> I recentley got hold of a copy of Flashpoint, is it necessary to  watch SPL first  or is the continuity merely vague IYSWIM
> 
> last night I watched  My Wife's a Gangster



yeah my wife's a gangster is a classic.

you not seen SPL?!! i recommend that so much.
SPL in many ways is a better film (stronger plot/better fighting) and is not related to Flashpoint.
it's just the violence levels and the lead character are so similar.


----------



## snackhead (Mar 16, 2008)

Notes on a Scandal
The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## cybershot (Mar 16, 2008)

Watched Mr. Brooks with Kevin Costner, thriller about a bloke with an alter-ego who likes to kill people for fun.

Enjoyed it, although I spent the whole film thinking Demi Moore was Courtney Cox!!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 16, 2008)

The Prisoner, episodes 1-3.  Looking at the weather outside, I think I'll hunker down this afternoon and watch a few more...


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 16, 2008)

Long Voyage Home - not often I'm disappointed with a John Ford/John Wayne combo, but this didn't sit well. Especially Wayne's Swedish accent.


----------



## catrina (Mar 16, 2008)

Atonement. Thought it was shockingly bad, I can't believe it was nominated for an award.

In the first part, the acting was fine, but the story totally unbelieveable, the second part incredibly boring, and the third part ridiculous. I didn't feel any of the emotions that should have come through did. 

Last weekend I watched 2 days in Paris. Now there's a film. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 16, 2008)

More Wire


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 17, 2008)

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## boohoo (Mar 17, 2008)

The Apartment (Jack Lemmon  & Shirley Mclaine)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2008)

Listened to Radio 4 mostly


----------



## foo (Mar 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I thought stardust was ace.



yeh, i'd had it on good authority that it was ace. 

unfortunately i thought it was wank.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Listened to Radio 4 mostly



Hoy! This isnt 'what did you do last night' thread! 

I watched Clerks......hmmm...it was alright


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2008)

Bug


----------



## no-no (Mar 17, 2008)

Sophie Scholl, then I had a nightmare about nazis rounding us all up and forcing us to live in the shopping centre.Except we weren't allowed in the shops.Only the nazis were.I tried to go into an arcade and the set 2 dobermans on me.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Family Guy - Blue Harvest (Star Wars pisstake) 

Loved it!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 18, 2008)

More S4 Wire.

I'm finding it harder to warm to than previous series. Marlo and his people are so loathsome and smug.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2008)

Been watchin South Park season 8 and 9 - genius, pure genius


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Also watched Glengarry Glen Ross last night for the first time in years and years.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 18, 2008)

Poltryguiest - the night of the chicken dead... LOL

a troma film, fucking funny as

oh and Rambo, which was limb blowing off tastic !


----------



## Annierak (Mar 18, 2008)

High Fidelity


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2008)

Fight Club.

aka, 'Ferris Buehller Grows Up'.

Brad Pitt is the Ferris character, and the narrator-Ikea guy is the geeky friend with the Jag.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 19, 2008)

Jumper - Absolute shite in a can. But to be honest, I put it on, fell asleep, got berated by flatmates. Gotta be shit tbh....


----------



## Kanda (Mar 19, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Brad Pitt is the Ferris character, and the narrator-Ikea guy is the geeky friend with the Jag.



Brad doesn't exist. Apparently....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Brad doesn't exist. Apparently....



Oh? the DVD fucked up before I could watch scenes 30-36. I was going to try and catch that bit tonight on a better player.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Brad doesn't exist. Apparently....



Yeah but Ferris is just a figment of that one out of that sitcom with that little guy out of back to the future as the president or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2008)

House - classic silly 80s horror film


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2008)

Saw 4 - alright, better than 2 and 3 by a mile but still, the ending was a bit fat


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Saw 4 - alright, better than 2 and 3 by a mile but still, the ending was a bit fat



I lost the plot with that one, but I'd had a few beers. Still, the Saw films are the one horror franchise where I thought all the sequels where better than the first film.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 19, 2008)

_blow the dust off_

The Dish 2000

A remote Australian antenna, populated by quirky characters, plays a key role in the first Apollo moon landing.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Hoy! This isnt 'what did you do last night' thread!
> 
> I watched Clerks......hmmm...it was alright



Alright? *Alright?* It's awesome


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2008)

Brick Lane

I wish I'd read the book - might still do that.  Film was okay though


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Alright? *Alright?* It's awesome



Yeah....its one of those you have to be 'into' to love, bit of a cult thing. I was a bit fucked while watching it tbh...


----------



## chazegee (Mar 19, 2008)

Battle for Haditha, erm, quite depressing obviously.

Broomfield is always watchable though.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2008)

Some of Family Guy, series 6 which is teh funny!! 

Was fast asleep by 20:30 though so nearly 10 hours sleep ready for the weekend


----------



## zenie (Mar 21, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma, really lovely western film


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2008)

knocked up - wasn't as slapstick as i thought it would be, but quite funny


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 21, 2008)

Two more episodes of Masters of Horror:

Chocolate - rubbish
Sick Girl - much better, very amusing and strangely cute


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 21, 2008)

The Lost Weekend. Put me right of my wine..

And Gimme Shelter. 39 years  on, the best concert film ever.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 21, 2008)

Maljukgeori janhoksa (trans: Once Upon a Time in High School) - a korean-coming of age flick about a couple of Bruce Lee fans in military school that fall for the same girl. 

like most korean films, it's overrated but still, it's better than your run of the mill Hollywood bullshit.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 21, 2008)

More S4 Wire - I've totally warmed to it now and am loving it like mad.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 22, 2008)

There will be blood

Was good but the one I bought fucks up near the end and randomly skips around.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 22, 2008)

Watched Goodbye Bafana last night with the small boy. 

Had read a few reports of it being a bit dull, but it worked well as a bit of an education for him (beyond learning a few brief facts about Nelson Mandela/South Africa under Apartheid, for his schools Christmas assembly) ....although fuck me....would he shut up for more than 5 minutes before a new question popped into his head (and out of his mouth)....I think we had it paused longer than we had it playing....


----------



## oddworld (Mar 22, 2008)

The Holiday - I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 22, 2008)

Rendition - quite thought provoking, although I thought the ending was a bit lame


----------



## foo (Mar 22, 2008)

Babel. 

erm.

that's about it. i fell asleep.


----------



## oddworld (Mar 22, 2008)

Mr Brooks - a thriller about a serial killer , clever ending.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2008)

red river - classic western


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 23, 2008)

Watched Control, the film about Ian Curtis of Joy Division. Best film I have seen in years!


----------



## foo (Mar 23, 2008)

my friend sat me through The Business.

more crap brit crims abroad. god it was awful. 

my guess is Guy Richie had something to do with it...  the cunt.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 23, 2008)

Watched half of Attack the Gas Staion then the subtitles went out of synch 

downloading it again


----------



## pootle (Mar 23, 2008)

Just finished watching John Hughes' classic "16 Candles" for the umpteenth time.   I heart John Hughes.  Might go up the DVD shop and get some more to watch in the dog house


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 23, 2008)

The Orphanage at the Brixton Ritz.
a must watch for those that love A Tale of Two Sisters and The Others.


----------



## Annierak (Mar 23, 2008)

Watched two, 'Brokeback Mountain' and 'Alice Doesn't Live Here anymore', both excellent.


----------



## Looby (Mar 23, 2008)

I watched In America earlier- loved it. Might watch Crash later as I have it on Sky+.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Jumper 
Oldboy - re watch tonight as not could find sub last night.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 24, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> The Orphanage at the Brixton Ritz.
> a must watch for those that love A Tale of Two Sisters and The Others.



A Tale of Two Sisters  is that a korean movie? I think I've got it on my list


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> A Tale of Two Sisters  is that a korean movie? I think I've got it on my list



yep - great movie that.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2008)

Not strictly last night but - Brokeback Mountain, and Alice Doesn't Live here Anymore

I'd read Brokeback a couple of years ago, so was hoping not to be disappointed by the film.  As it turns out, the film was excellent.  Heath Ledger was really really good as Ennis - very impressed.  The landscapes were fantastic - made my heart heavy with longing. Always dreamed about that kind of lifestyle - still do.  

Alice was a lovely surprise.  Was not expecting the warmth and comedy between her and her son (the son was brilliantly played), or the dialogue. Great film - shame we both fell asleep towards the end!  I'm gonna finish it later I think


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2008)

Strictly last night - Peep Show series 4, and  both series of Spaced (again).  It was a definite case of being knackered, full up, and stoned which led to this uber-couch-potatoeness


----------



## dada (Mar 24, 2008)

vertical ray of the sun -

vietnamese.
about three sisters and their love relationships.
beautifully shot.
would love to live in those houses.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been watching episodes from Series 2 of _The Professionals_ while doing some ironing this afternoon.

A 1978 Rover police car drove past where I work in one shot.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 24, 2008)

lars and the real girl - 

disappointing in that it wasn't as hard-hitting as the 2003 film 'love object.'  and i don't believe in such a community where the church, ordinary men, family, doctor can accept a full grown man having a relationship with a sex doll...


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 24, 2008)

Just finished episode 8 of the Prisoner.  Am liking very much the gnomic, oblique dialogue.  Also feel very at home with the ambiguity/mind games aspect.  Really well designed too.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 24, 2008)

cybertect said:


> I've been watching episodes from Series 2 of _The Professionals_ while doing some ironing this afternoon.
> 
> A 1978 Rover police car drove past where I work in one shot.





You should have waved... erm... or something.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 25, 2008)

Fight Club with the commentary on - followed by switching the comentary off and going back to the ending/credits to get the full effect of the buildings falling down to the sound of The Pixies 

was accidentally hilarious switching the dvd player off (after hitting mute when the menu came up) and suddenly getting a shot of Jesus' blooded face on Ch4 (forgot Passion of The Christ was on)


----------



## albionism (Mar 25, 2008)

Warriors Ultimate Directors Cut......Good fun


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 25, 2008)

couple of episodes of Lost Season 3


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2008)

Finished off S4 of The Wire - I've run out of superlatives but I think this series is certainly the most emotionally affecting TV I've ever seen. It's so so sad.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 25, 2008)

Superbad


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 25, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Finished off S4 of The Wire - I've run out of superlatives but I think this series is certainly the most emotionally affecting TV I've ever seen. It's so so sad.



 We've got the last two episodes to go...I shudder to think what's going to happen, really. From a slow start I actually think this is my favourite series - the kids are just so brilliant, they bring so much extra depth to the whole thing.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2008)

Watched a lot of films over the weekend but nothing new.... 

Sopranos night tonight I think!


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 25, 2008)

Chinatown.

Astonished and ashamed I never got round to this before. What a fantastic - and ultimately horrible - film


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2008)

I've wanted to watch that for years but keep putting it off, partly cos I know the twist


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2008)

It's a great film regardless of if you know the twist, though.


----------



## foo (Mar 26, 2008)

more of this.

i can't get enough of that awful man called Larry David. 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TfHqv8YAA9w&feature=related


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2008)

Green Wing S1 

Watched Army of Darkness last night. SkLOLlingtons


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I've wanted to watch that for years but keep putting it off, partly cos I know the twist



Unlike with something like The Sixth Sense, Chintown's complex plot isn't that reliant on its plot twist. That revelation is not what it is ultimately about and it's just one aspect in a film that is more about the web of corruption modern Los Angeles is built on than about a family scandal. The film is often considered to be based on the greatest screenplay ever written and Chinatown has many more surprises in store than a plot twist. One of my favourite films and one I never get sick of watching despite the fact that I know what it's about.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 26, 2008)

Reno said:


> Unlike with something like The Sixth Sense, Chintown's complex plot isn't that reliant on its plot twist. That revelation is not what it is ultimately about and it's just one aspect in a film that is more about the web of corruption modern Los Angeles is built on than about a family scandal. The film is often considered to be based on the greatest screenplay ever written and Chinatown has many more surprises in store than a plot twist. One of my favourite films and one I never get sick of watching despite the fact that I know what it's about.





i know the second movie got made as Two Jakes, but the third didn't. Did it really end up partly getting included in Who Killed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> i know the second movie got made as Two Jakes, but the third didn't. Did it really end up partly getting included in Who Killed Roger Rabbit?




Nicholson was still talking of making the third Jake Gittes film, Cloverleaf in a recent edition of Radio 4's The Film Programme. Roger Rabbit is an obvious homage to Chinatown. It was made before the disappointing The Two Jakes though, so I don't know if anything of Cloverleaf really made its way in there.

I just got the recent Special Edition of Chinatown and may watch it tonight on my DLP projector.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 26, 2008)

All About My Mother - fuckin' aces.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Rambo (2008) 

That claymore was big explosion


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2008)

The Mist, the new Frank Darabont/Stephen King film. Not bad, old school monster movie with the usual bunch of King stereotypes (played by a stellar cast of character actors) barricaded in a small town supermarket as a strange fog rolls in, containing various nasty beasties. The DVD I got had both a colour and a B&W version and I watched the B&W one. The film stays very close to the Stephen King story (one of the best things he ever wrote) apart from a real downer of an ending.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking forward to that - The Mist is one of the most memorable King short stories. The best ever is Survivor Type, but I don't know how they'd film that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> i know the second movie got made as Two Jakes, but the third didn't. Did it really end up partly getting included in Who Killed Roger Rabbit?



You know, when I saw roger rabbit as a kid, I didn't really appreciate it because I didn't get the references.  I watched some of it a few months ago (seeing if the toddler liked it) and I couldn't believe how great it was, now that I've seen stuff like chinatown.  Unfortunately he got bored and I had to turn it off.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2008)

Reno said:


> The Mist, the new Frank Darabont/Stephen King film. Not bad, old school monster movie with the usual bunch of King stereotypes (played by a stellar cast of character actors) barricaded in a small town supermarket as a strange fog rolls in, containing various nasty beasties. The DVD I got had both a colour and a B&W version and I watched the B&W one. The film stays very close to the Stephen King story (one of the best things he ever wrote) apart from a real downer of an ending.



Can't wait to see this.  Darabont's King adaptations so far have been superb.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2008)

No they haven't!


----------



## d.a.s.h (Mar 27, 2008)

Watched _Mean Streets_ with a friend night before last. It's a great film.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 27, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> No they haven't!



I think we've already been over this one several times!


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> No they haven't!




I didn't like them either and I'm still not sure how I feel about The Mist, though it's certainly better than the other two.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2008)

Well they weren't horror films for a start - it's been a while since there's been a decent King horror movie.
King's non-horror stories are embarrassing - Darabont's saccharine adaptations of The Green Mile and Rita Hayworth & The Shawshank Redemption heightened King's worst faults as a writer. The only decent adaptation of a non-horror King story is Stand By Me, though it is a tad schmaltzy.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 27, 2008)

Got Sliver and Poultrygeist for the weekend. I loved Black Sheep so hopefully will love these too


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Got Sliver and Poultrygeist for the weekend. I loved Black Sheep so hopefully will love these too



What does Black Sheep have in common with a crap Sharon Stone "erotic thriller" and another zero budget Troma abomination ?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 27, 2008)

Slither 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0439815/


Jesus christ its a lot more like Society than Black Sheep but its fucking brilliant 

Narsty. Not as funny as Black Sheep but darker. I loved it.


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Sorry, Slither
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0439815/
> 
> And poultrygeist is another black comedy involving man eating animals. No?





I thought Slither was considerably better than Black Sheep, but if Poultrygeist is like any other Troma film then the only good thing about it is the title.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 27, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 27, 2008)

Reno said:


> I thought Slither was considerably better than Black Sheep, but if Poultrygeist is like any other Troma film then the only good thing about it is the title.



Dont know any other Troma films, I'll give it 20 mins though 

And that makes me happy, Black Sheep was brilliant.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Brother (2000)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 28, 2008)

Black Sheep is an excellent film


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyway, I've finally got round to watching 24.  On series 1.  It's very good


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 29, 2008)

No Country For Old Men.

A near-perfect movie.


----------



## Annierak (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to see The Orphanage at the cinema yesterday. It wasn't bad, watchable. I'm a fussy fucker


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 29, 2008)

Finished series 1 of 24.

Trots off to dl series 2.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 30, 2008)

Sharpshooter - usual stuff goverment agent persuaded to take on one last mission blah blah blah


----------



## zenie (Mar 31, 2008)

Blood Diamond - terrible accent from Leonardo DiCaprio 

Fur: An Imaginary Portrait of Diane Arbus - an absolute fuckin travesty, this film's made me really angry


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2008)

The Squid and the Whale

Not a bad little film


----------



## foo (Mar 31, 2008)

Black Dahlia (i think it was called)

so dull and so shit that i don't even know what happened in the end. i turned it off and read a book.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 31, 2008)

foo said:


> Black Dahlia (i think it was called)
> 
> so dull and so shit that i don't even know what happened in the end. i turned it off and read a book.



Havent seen the film, the book is excellent.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

Land of the Dead.

Absolute fucking travesty. What the fuck was Romero playing at?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2008)

Sopranos.... 

Well, I started watchin but fell asleep on the sofa. 
Not because it is crap but but because I was tired


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 1, 2008)

Trainwreck : my life as an idiot... fucking great film, and a true story also..


----------



## Yetman (Apr 1, 2008)

Time Bandits. Fell asleep.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 1, 2008)

Derailed, which is diverting.
The Good Thief, which is excellent.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 2, 2008)

Donnie Darko. Stretches of averageness broken up by moments of brilliance. It's the role Jake Gyllenhall was meant to play: I like him better now. He seemed to suck in the other things I've seen him in.

The guy who was in, and wrote Superbad, is in it.

Watching that one scene where the girlfriend comes to the door of his houseparty while his parents are away, I thought: 'is this the first major media introduction of the hoodie?'


----------



## breasticles (Apr 3, 2008)

a room for romeo brass, my summer of love, 24 hour party people. next on my list- dead man's shoes. yes, you may notice that all these films have something in common. i am a woman obsessed at the moment.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 3, 2008)

Hot Fuzz...surprisingly there were a few proper 'lol's'


----------



## no-no (Apr 3, 2008)

The Darwin Awards, made me laugh, especially the shower scene.

Then A Scanner Darkly - liked this a lot, have to read the book now.More rotoscaping in films please, it's very easy on the eye.

I wondered where Winona Ryder had got to then she turns up in two consecutive films and not nearly as annoying as I used to find her.Go Winona!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 3, 2008)

Revolver. A story of Zen told by an earnest but uncomprehending Jesuit.


----------



## Geri (Apr 4, 2008)

We watched The Mist. Hugely enjoyable.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 4, 2008)

To Have & Have Not - Bogart, Bacall "you know how to whistle, don't ya?"

Brilliant, obnov.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

Taxidermia - very funny, very weird, very obscene - my kind of movie!


----------



## no-no (Apr 4, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Taxidermia - very funny, very weird, very obscene - my kind of movie!



"Gyorgy Palfi's grotesque tale of three generations of men, including an obese speed eater, an embalmer of gigantic cats, and a man who shoots fire out of his penis."

Is that the one you saw? a must see.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2008)

I watched S5 E1 of . . . The Wire - duh duh durrrrr!


I've postponned seeing S5 for ages but just got tempted last night  . . . I need to get past the thought that each one veiwed now means one less to be seen cos it's not helping 

Anyway . . . I'm on the final series now . . .


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

no-no said:


> "Gyorgy Palfi's grotesque tale of three generations of men, including an obese speed eater, an embalmer of gigantic cats, and a man who shoots fire out of his penis."
> 
> Is that the one you saw? a must see.



That's the one!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

I've just seen Neil Marshall's new one, Doomsday - possibly the worst film I've ever seen on the big screen - shitkickingly awful!


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just seen Neil Marshall's new one, Doomsday - possibly the worst film I've ever seen on the big screen - shitkickingly awful!



The trailer looked pretty shit. Like some cheap Mad Max rip off from the 80's.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2008)

Worse than Spawn, OU?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

Reno said:


> The trailer looked pretty shit. Like some cheap Mad Max rip off from the 80's.



Yep - with a bit of Escape From New York, Reign Of Fire and Black Knight


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 4, 2008)

Eps 1-3 of Wire Season4.

This is going to be really depressing isn't it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Worse than Spawn, OU?



Hard to say - but it's up there - it's shit in so so many ways


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2008)

Just checked.  It's the guy who made Dog Soldiers.  So does it not even have DS's tongue in cheek charm?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2008)

Meanwhile, I'm on season 2 of '24'. It's addictive isn't it...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Hard to say - but it's up there - it's shit in so so many ways



WHenever I hear this about a film, it always almost makes me want to see it.

"It's the worst film ever" is almost a better recommendation than "It was, alright, like..."


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> WHenever I hear this about a film, it always almost makes me want to see it.
> 
> "It's the worst film ever" is almost a better recommendation than "It was, alright, like..."



Aye - you have to see it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Just checked.  It's the guy who made Dog Soldiers.  So does it not even have DS's tongue in cheek charm?



It's got lots of humour in it and loads of gore


----------



## foamy (Apr 4, 2008)

watched Eastern Promise which was good and gorey


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 5, 2008)

Into the wild - Aw - fuckin ace


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 6, 2008)

Zodiac - much enjoyed !


----------



## dada (Apr 6, 2008)

the other boleyn girl -
thought natalie portman could excel more on the acting.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 6, 2008)

Fun With Dick And Jane - again


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> Fun With Dick And Jane - again



The original with Jane Fonda and George Segal... 

...or the remake with Jim Carrey and Tea Leoni


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 6, 2008)

death sentence - what a waste of talent! crap film.

daywatch - 2hrs 20mins long and it only gets good in the last 30 mins. not as good as the first.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 6, 2008)

Walkabout.

still really unsettling


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2008)

Some X-Files then Jeeves & Wooster yesterday.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2008)

Watched Beouwolf on the plane again. Still not sure if it is the greatest film ever made or a load of total shit. I hate CGI but kind of like the pumped up story. Its so stupid its brilliant.

Also watched I am legend (Should have been called I am shit)
and the golden compass (Low expectations could have led me to think this is better than it actually was but I quite enjoyed it)


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 7, 2008)

we watched beowulf on the plane too, funny.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 7, 2008)

Apparently Ray Winston loves watching it because he looks all CGI'd up and hot    I fancy Ray Winstone.

I watched Hellboy and so now I fancy Ron Perlman too.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 7, 2008)

i like the way he fights naked but there's always some handy object in the way so you don't see everything, like a dismembered limb will pop up in the foreground


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> we watched beowulf on the plane too, funny.



OK the I have decided I love it then. 

When he cuts his arm off just to get a better reach. Nice. 

I . AM . BEOWULF!!!

but I also likea the sexa.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i like the way he fights naked but there's always some handy object in the way so you don't see everything, like a dismembered limb will pop up in the foreground



All that male bravado was fantastic and as a film it trotted on very nicely.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 7, 2008)

Family Guy Star Wars one, thought it was a load of shite.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2008)

Toto the hero

enjoyed it


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 7, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Toto the hero
> 
> enjoyed it



One of my 3 or 4 favourite movies of all time. Just heartbreaking..


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2008)

Nightwatch.


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Apr 7, 2008)

Watched Grizzly Man on sat night, entertaining and interesting, would recommend it


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 7, 2008)

No Country for old men - Excellent Movie didn't feel like a Coen Bros movie to me though, parts of it felt like I was watching a Sam Peckenpah


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 8, 2008)

The Maltese Falcon. I don't need to tell you it was good, do I?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2008)

Been watching the Rings films over the last two night and last film to watch tonight. 
Still love them more at every watch


----------



## Yetman (Apr 8, 2008)

The Nines - the mrs thought it was shit but I thought it was really good. Probably one of those you have to watch twice though - I'm still a bit confused by it


----------



## upinsmoke (Apr 8, 2008)

Jungle book ..i was babysitting.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2008)

Watched atonement at last.

Bit bizarre really - it's one of my favourite books, and I thought it was superbly done.  But at times it felt a bit _too_ well done if that makes sense.  I had no quibbles with it as an adaptation, but it felt a bit too perfect, a little cold.  Did anyone else experience the same thing?


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Films on the plane on holiday

The Kiterunner. I was tired and really emotional and blubbing a bit, a good film.

There Will be Blood. 

The Savages. Probably want to see this again, interruptions spoilt it if anything, looked to be good performances.

Last night on Dvd

Baadaaas Cinema, about Blaxploitation films, interesting as I've not seen any.

Hearts and Minds, about Vietnam, lost me a bit at times but more down to not knowing the subject than the documentary itself, some excellent footage and interviews though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2008)

Why is it that some people always seem to land great films on the plane, while I get lumbered with total crap?


----------



## Reno (Apr 10, 2008)

I really wouldn't want to see There Will Be Blood on a plane, watching a cropped image on a small screen and listening to the amazing surround soundtrack on tinny earphones.

I always watch films on planes which I wouldn't watch otherwise. After three vodka tonics everything looks good to me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Why is it that some people always seem to land great films on the plane, while I get lumbered with total crap?



Depends what planes you fly on I think. Virgin and Jal tend to be pretty good but ANA this year was a bit of a let down. I went on some german plane a couple of years ago that only played Xmen 2 on a tiny TV for 10 rows. 13 hour flight and one film. EEk.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 10, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma - so heroes can be cowards too huh? there's alot of depth in both the lead characters played by Bale and Crowe. a great film. recommend!


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 10, 2008)

A History Of Violence


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 10, 2008)

My flights were Air France. There were about 8 or 9 to choose from and because we flew out the previous month the films were different, can't remember what they were for March except for Juno.

I'd already seen There Will Be Blood at the cinema, probably wouldn't have watched it otherwise.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 10, 2008)

I discovered four episodes of the first season of The Wire on tvchoiceondemand the other night.  Watched two, not expecting much as it was the beginning - already drawn in   thanks you guys


----------



## zenie (Apr 10, 2008)

Watched Batman Begins which was wicked, and Tickets which was mad but brilliant!


----------



## Reno (Apr 10, 2008)

"Silk", a Tai supernatural thriller, kind of The Stone Tape meets Ju-on, but rather good.


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 10, 2008)

I watched stardust two nights ago and 8 mile last night - both class films


----------



## extra dry (Apr 11, 2008)

'The bridge' about the golden gate....chilling...sad...in some small ways uplifting..rollercoaster of a documentary..not recommended if you feeling down.


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2008)

Land Of The Dead and Webs, no budget nonsense about a parallel universe of spiderfreaks.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Watched The Mayfair Set documentaries last night, Adam Curtis , very good.

Also saw Oh Brother Wherart Thou on film4.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 13, 2008)

Big Bullet


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 13, 2008)

The small boy and I watched The Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 13, 2008)

Finally saw Pan's Labyrinth.........really liked it although there were a couple of bits that made me wince !


----------



## jayeola (Apr 13, 2008)

Saw Fargo again. Good film. Laughed at the funny Yank accents 

 yah? yah!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just watched Grizzly Man. 

What a fucking idiot. They should have made his stupid friends listen to the tape of his death too.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Just watched Grizzly Man.
> 
> What a fucking idiot. They should have made his stupid friends listen to the tape of his death too.



I was convinced it was a spoof but OU said it was genuine


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 13, 2008)

Devils Mirror


----------



## zenie (Apr 13, 2008)

Hot Fuzz - pretty good but I realised I'd seen it already half way through watching it. 

Volver - I want to look like Penelope Cruz  Gorgeous film, cinematography was beautiful, rich colours and a lovely story of love between women


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 14, 2008)

St Trinians 

&

The Cottage, almost so bad it was good.. but i knew everything that was coming, which please the other half no end


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2008)

Still watching 24.  I can't stop.  Now on series 3. Can't believe I didn't get round to watching it before.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 14, 2008)

Green Wing Season 2

About 10 minutes of Poultrygiest.......jesus christ how did they manage to get even 20 minutes through filming without someone saying 'hang on a second this is fucking shit'.........! Turd.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2008)

Notes on a Scandal

Had already read the book, and once again thought the film of the book lacked something.  I think I just love different narrative techniques in books and always feel the loss of them in films


----------



## Miss Potter (Apr 14, 2008)

The Four Feathers with Heath Ledger. Kate Hudson's English accent was a bit weak but apart from that thought it was a good film. Made me sad to realise what a good actor Heath was. Sadly missed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Green Wing Season 2
> 
> About 10 minutes of Poultrygiest.......jesus christ how did they manage to get even 20 minutes through filming without someone saying 'hang on a second this is fucking shit'.........! Turd.



I know. I can't believe they got a second series or managed to convince anyone that such utter shit should be on for an hour at a time. I have met people who think its great. WTFX1000??


----------



## Yetman (Apr 14, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I know. I can't believe they got a second series or managed to convince anyone that such utter shit should be on for an hour at a time. I have met people who think its great. WTFX1000??



Lol! Green Wing is great  Although the 2nd series isnt as good as the first....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Lol! Green Wing is great  Although the 2nd series isnt as good as the first....



Jesus, well I am at least glad that I never got to see something that was even shitter than GW1.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Jesus, well I am at least glad that I never got to see something that was even shitter than GW1.



Yeah, but you say everything is shit


----------



## idioteque (Apr 14, 2008)

Episodes 2 and 3 of the new South Park, they were great


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 15, 2008)

The Sweet Smell of Success and the Shaft remake.


----------



## dada (Apr 16, 2008)

Breakfast at Tiffany's...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 16, 2008)

Cloverfield.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 16, 2008)

*30 Days Of Night* - best vampire film I've seen in years. It's a real rarity - a comic-book adaptation that's substantially better than its source material.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 17, 2008)

Finished series 3 of The Wire.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 17, 2008)

The Mist.  Ho-hum.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2008)

Volver

Built up really well, and a good twist - enjoyed it


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 19, 2008)

Punch Drunk Love

Think it was recommended here. Surprisingly good for Adam Sandler, not excellent but an enjoyable quirky film nonetheless.


----------



## albionism (Apr 19, 2008)

Watching OZ at the moment, from series one onwards. Fucking great drama.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 20, 2008)

albionism said:


> Watching OZ at the moment, from series one onwards. Fucking great drama.



been watching them myself on series 5 now excellent stuff IMHO HBO can do no wrong OZ, Wire, Shield, Deadwood


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 20, 2008)

Thriller - en grym film 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072285/
was wondering did Tarantino can the Idea of Daryll Hannah's Character in Kill Bill from this movie


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 20, 2008)

Most of series 4 of the Wire. Got one episode to go but i'm dreading it, it's so fucking depressing this series


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 20, 2008)

albionism said:


> Watching OZ at the moment, from series one onwards. Fucking great drama.



We gorged on Oz for a while and to be honest IMO it peters out. The limited format makes it quite creative and inventive to start with, but by about the middle of series two it's just "oh! they're fighting", "oh! they're fucking"

etc.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Futurama Bender's Big Score 

not funny


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Princess Mononoke.

The Departed, 2nd watch, too drunk last time

On Any Sunday. Seen it countless times, probably the best 'sports' documentary film ever.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 21, 2008)

BSG 4 1+2

I'm not really used to watching TV stuff on my computer but it was pretty good. I wasn't blown away, but it was still good quality BSG.


----------



## foo (Apr 22, 2008)

The Darjeeling Limited.

loved it. funny, beautifully shot, and v heartwarming imo. 

i haven't liked a film so much in a while. 

got that bloody 'stalker song' as my sodding earworm now though, think it's been in my head all night...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 22, 2008)

I watched _half_ of that the other night foo....  












(will defo watch the other half asap, but was too tired at the time to see it to the end - really annoying, cos I was enjoying it too!  )


----------



## foo (Apr 22, 2008)

def finish watching it sheo  - and you know that part of the world too so it might be even more interesting for you iyswim.

that fuckin song is doing my nut in though! 

'where do you go to my lovely
when you're alone in your bed'

it's always given me the creeps - and reminds me of a certain poster on here  not in a good way


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 22, 2008)

Repulsion - a properly scary movie.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2008)

The Dark Hours – thought this was a horror more than a thriller but was pretty good anyway. Reminded me of funny games a bit but wasn’t as wrong……well…..spose it was but had more of a fucked up ending which although was a good way of putting things, I don’t think its true to life.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 22, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Most of series 4 of the Wire. Got one episode to go but i'm dreading it, it's so fucking depressing this series



So we watched it

Fuck me, that was grim 


(and not just the dreadful Paul Weller cover at the end  )


----------



## poului (Apr 22, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> So we watched it
> 
> Fuck me, that was grim
> 
> ...





It's the best season IMO.

By far the most cutting, profound and downright essential television ever produced.

Totally blew me away.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 23, 2008)

poului said:


> It's the best season IMO.
> 
> By far the most cutting, profound and downright essential television ever produced.
> 
> Totally blew me away.



Yep, there was an extra level of emotional depth to Season 4. Which is why it was so fucking horrible 

I actually shed a tear near the end


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 23, 2008)

Watching season 3 of Deadwood


----------



## becki1701 (Apr 23, 2008)

Apocalypto!!  Love that film!!


----------



## Reno (Apr 23, 2008)

The Nines - Initially intriguing thanks to some sharp writing and acting (Ryan Reynolds can act shocker!), but let down by its pseudo profound sub-Twilight Zone ending. It would have been a great Hollywood satire without all the metaphysical mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Watched the first episode of The Wire on Tuesday night.

I feel a sicky coming on to finish the series.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 26, 2008)

Blood Brothers


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 26, 2008)

mr brooks - loved it. loadsa fun except for the demi moore shoot out scene in the hotel hallway. apart from that excellent!


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 26, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Watched the first episode of The Wire on Tuesday night.
> 
> I feel a sicky coming on to finish the series.



It does get like that 

I'm always jealous of people just starting out


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 27, 2008)

No sicky yet, and up to ep7.

Feel a bit tight on my Mrs and son. I watched the first on e with them but couldn't wait around.  I borrowed them and no way will we co-ordinate watching 13 hours before they have to go back.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 27, 2008)

I watched the first two episodes of The Wire series 4 and then half an episode of part 1 of series 4 of Lost......  ....kind of decided to stick with The Wire for the mo, so as not to confuse myself!


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 27, 2008)

Pierrepoint.

A biopic of Britain's most prolific and skilled public executioner.


----------



## Looby (Apr 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> It does get like that
> 
> I'm always jealous of people just starting out



I haven't watched any. 

We watched Bourne Ultimatum last night, I didn't really fancy it this weekend, I was hoping for Atonement. That's the bit that pisses me off about Lovefilm, that you can't choose what you get.

It was alright, I felt like I had seen it all before in 1 and 2 but we got to find out what happened to him so that was good.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 27, 2008)

I enjoyed The Bourne Ultimatum!*   








*Actually I enjoyed the whole trilogy far more than I expected to - not being a huge action film fan!


----------



## Looby (Apr 27, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I enjoyed The Bourne Ultimatum!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I enjoyed it but not as much as the first 2. I'm not really an action fan either (apart from Die Hard).


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 27, 2008)

Battlefield Baseball - Fucking Bonkers Japanese Movie grreat stuff +


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

Yesterday watched Into the Wild for the first time and loved it. 

Outstanding film in every respect and reaffirmed my respect for Sean Penn. 

Highly recommended


----------



## wishface (Apr 28, 2008)

Next.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 28, 2008)

I watched Eagle Vs Shark last night. Glad I wasn't put off by the Napoleon Dynamite comparisons it was funny.

A few more eps of The Wire, 2 to go to finish series 1.


----------



## zenie (Apr 28, 2008)

The Hitman, really liked it 

And the main guy looks like my BF


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2008)

Part2 said:


> I watched Eagle Vs Shark last night.



WIN ^ ^ ^


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 28, 2008)

The Grapes Of Wrath.


----------



## christonabike (Apr 28, 2008)

The missus and I tried watching Taxidermia on ketamine the other night

Synopsis: Gyorgy Palfi's grotesque tale of three generations of men, including an obese speed eater, an embalmer of gigantic cats, and a man who shoots fire out of his penis"

That was quite odd


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2008)

Episode 6 of the Wire S1, and episode 7 of the Sopranos S5 (again)


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 28, 2008)

Hapkido - Classic Shaw Bros Kung Fu


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 28, 2008)

Reign Over Me

not formed an opinion about the film yet, other than adam sandler was great in it.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 28, 2008)

knocked up and the blues brothers, which i fell asleep through


----------



## boohoo (Apr 28, 2008)

I watched Deathproof - with the last section on fast forward... don't want to waste too many minutes of my life on car chases (says she as she spends the evening posting on urban...)


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^
You sat through all that bullshit idle chat in the car and forwarded past the last bit? Where they're chasing in the car? I thought that was the only good bit, probably made better by the fact the whole in car idle chat section was so tedious. 

I finished season1 of The Wire, my mate better remember to bring s2 into work tomorrow.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 29, 2008)

3.10 To Yuma - the black & white version, haven't seen the remake but should now, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2008)

Couple of episodes of Family Guy... 

It is possible I will never tire of this show!!


----------



## foo (Apr 29, 2008)

Kes

for the first time in ages. not a good choice when you're feeling delicate after a mashy weekend. i bawled my eyes out.


----------



## Rollem (Apr 29, 2008)

i love that film

thats relahni's fav that is

that makes me cry regardess


----------



## Nixon (Apr 29, 2008)

London to Brighton.Deep stuff.I wouldn't have watched it after me dinner if I knew it was gonna be that deep though..Very well shot though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes.  Good film.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2008)

More Sopranos... 

Still loving it, taking too long to finish it


----------



## Yetman (Apr 30, 2008)

[.Rec] Pretty good, not amazing or anything but good. One of those horror films where you keep shouting 'dont do that!' 'DONT GO IN THERE YOU TWAT' at the screen. I want a horror film where people do what you would do and still end up fucked


----------



## Poi E (Apr 30, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> 3.10 To Yuma - the black & white version, haven't seen the remake but should now, eh?



Nah.

Watched "Ryan's Daughter". Top notch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2008)

I watched Happy Go Lucky last night and, despite misgivings, I loved it.
The main problem is that I just do not know anyone like the heroine, Poppy, with her effervescence and constant positivity and hilarity in reaction to a challenging world - do people like her really exist or is just beacause everyone I know is a crabby cynic? It was interesting to think about regardless. A character like Poppy has the potential to be irritating, but Sally Hawkins' performance is completely disarming and she amazingly gets away with it - I even fell in love with her a little    Eddie Marsan's counter performance is perfect - all tightly coiled rage and bitterness - I have definitely encountered people like him. The plot was a trifle contrived (esp the subplot of the abused kid and the scene with the tramp) and the music was that annoying plaintive brass ensemble common to Leigh films that's so at odds with its subject.
It was a thoughtful and moving film though all in all.


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 30, 2008)

Rocketeer and Dark City - a Young Jennifer Connelly double-bill, though I didn't realise that until I popped the second disc on...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched Happy Go Lucky last night and, despite misgivings, I loved it.
> The main problem is that I just do not know anyone like the heroine, Poppy, with her effervescence and constant positivity and hilarity in reaction to a challenging world - do people like her really exist or is just beacause everyone I know is a crabby cynic? It was interesting to think about regardless. A character like Poppy has the potential to be irritating, but Sally Hawkins' performance is completely disarming and she amazingly gets away with it - I even fell in love with her a little    Eddie Marsan's counter performance is perfect - all tightly coiled rage and bitterness - I have definitely encountered people like him. The plot was a trifle contrived (esp the subplot of the abused kid and the scene with the tramp) and the music was that annoying plaintive brass ensemble common to Leigh films that's so at odds with its subject.
> It was a thoughtful and moving film though all in all.



We were going to see this yesterday, and then Annierak decided to show me one of her favourite pubs.  Quite a lot of hours later, we decided to give it a miss


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 30, 2008)

Nixon said:


> London to Brighton.Deep stuff.I wouldn't have watched it after me dinner if I knew it was gonna be that deep though..Very well shot though.



i rented this out a few months back but i had to switch off as it was too grim for me. i seem to have a newly accquired sensitivity to films such as this. another one i switched off for similar reasons was 'this is england'.

i'm looking forward to renting juno sometime soon.


----------



## Reno (Apr 30, 2008)

Nixon said:


> London to Brighton.Deep stuff.I wouldn't have watched it after me dinner if I knew it was gonna be that deep though..Very well shot though.




Why did you think it was deep ? The film exploited issues like child sex abuse, poverty and prostitution for shock value and ended being a rather implausable thriller with a fairy tale ending that was a complete cop out.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hamburger Hill.

One of the better and more underrated Vietnam movies, IMHO.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 3, 2008)

Challenge of the Masters - more Classic Shaw Bros Kung Fu


----------



## Part 2 (May 3, 2008)

First 3 episodes of The Wire series 2.

Story seems interesting enough but I'm sure I'm missing things through not knowing enough about dockers/unions/russians/whatever


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2008)

Watched http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0783233/ last night which was good.


----------



## Annierak (May 3, 2008)

Watched the new Joy Division documentary yesterday at Manchester Cornerhouse. Absolutley stunning, very moving film. I want to see it again


----------



## Sunspots (May 3, 2008)

_Soylent Green_


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 4, 2008)

'Alvin and the Chipmunks' and 'Dan in Real Life'

total suckfest.


----------



## lighterthief (May 4, 2008)

We watched _Elling_, a Norwegian film from 2001 - fantastic, funny, uplifting and completely unexpected.  A real treat.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 4, 2008)

Memories of Murder - Korean movie Directed by Joon-ho Bong same guy that did The Host


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Watched the new Joy Division documentary yesterday at Manchester Cornerhouse. Absolutley stunning, very moving film. I want to see it again



^ this   Quality - and I wasn't even a fan, but now I need to hear both albums and the comp 


End of the Century, and the Filth and the Fury - both excellent


----------



## May Kasahara (May 4, 2008)

Japanese Story. I have given myself a headache from crying


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Japanese Story. I have given myself a headache from crying



I watched whilst under the influence of medication - not a good idea.  Great film though. Toni Collette is a terribly underused actress


----------



## May Kasahara (May 4, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Fictionist (May 4, 2008)

I Am Legend - this was absolutely terrible. It was over before it had even begun!


----------



## Sabu (May 4, 2008)

Tried to show my bro Bad Boy Bubby but he switched it off an hour in saying it was 'shit and unrealistic'.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 5, 2008)

Fearless Hyena - Jackie Chan Kung Fu


----------



## Part 2 (May 6, 2008)

Finished off The Wire S2.


----------



## Bakunin (May 6, 2008)

Kingdom Of Heaven.

The Alamo (new version).

Both surprisingly good.


----------



## rekil (May 6, 2008)

War Of The Worlds. It's the worst film I've seen since Bloodmonkey.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 6, 2008)

ironman - loved it. nice little twist to stark's original comic book character.

the darjeeling limited - wes anderson has a certain style hasn't he? beautiful colours and cool soundtrack as usual. good film.

the heartbreak kid - i felt like i hated life for 90mins cos of this. shit don't bother.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2008)

I watched L'Enfer - pretty underwhelming - very French, despite being written by a Pole and directed by a Croat. Lots of ACTING. But it was all rather po-faced and stiff.
I also watched I Am Legend, which was much better than I expected, but rather a departure from the book. The CGI gazelles were crap though.


----------



## Reno (May 6, 2008)

Dario Argento's Mother of Tears. Jaw droppingly bad and yet preposterously entertaining. By abandoning the stylised Technicolor look of Suspiria and Inferno this doesn't even feel like it takes place in the same universe as the two previous and far superior entries in the trilogy. Despite that it's more fun than any other film Argento has made in the last couple of decades. Plenty of "what were they thinking" moments to laugh at and any film where someone gets strangled with their own intestines in the first ten minutes has something going for it.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 6, 2008)

The Mist - Frank Darabont Movie of Stephen King short story pretty predictable


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2008)

Nothing last night... 

I can feel some more Sopranos ahead tonight. 
Will FINALLY get through the last series and start the next project soon.


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2008)

Casanova with David Tennant.
Fantaaaaastic.


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2008)

> I also watched I Am Legend, which was much better than I expected, but rather a departure from the book. The CGI gazelles were crap though.



Saw it on a plane last week and thought it was bloody awful compared to he Omega Man, havent read the book.


----------



## Annierak (May 6, 2008)

High Fidelity


----------



## corporate whore (May 6, 2008)

Watched The Vanishing the other day. Just seen The Assassination of Richard Nixon - thought Sean Penn was excellent.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2008)

I watched Repulsion last night - a nasty little film - not sure whether it is mysogynistic or purely misanthropic - I need to watch Rosemary's Baby and The Tenant now - I've only seen Bitter Moon and The Pianist - one is mysogynistic and racist, the other is pretty positive about humanity


----------



## Reno (May 7, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched Repulsion last night - a nasty little film - not sure whether it is mysogynistic or purely misanthropic - I need to watch Rosemary's Baby and The Tenant now - I've only seen Bitter Moon and The Pianist - one is mysogynistic and racist, the other is pretty positive about humanity




Polanski is one of my all time favourite directors. Up to and including The Tenant he made an almost uninterrupted string of masterpieces while from Tess onwards his films lost their bite. Bitter Moon and The Pianist are the two best of his later films, but they still don't compare to his earlier work.

I always thought of Bitter Moon as a black comedy about a deluded mysoginist rather than it espousing those attitudes. Polanski's films are mysathropic on the whole, but he does have compassion for its central misfits who are always displaced, be it in terms locality or emotionally and mentally. Rosemary's Baby, The Tenant and Chinatown are my three favourite films of his.




Last night I watched The Grey Zone, one of the better dramas about the Holocaust. Very odd that it only ever came out on DVD here when many lesser films get a cinema release.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 7, 2008)

Chinatown is a top rate film.  Rosemary's Baby is good.  I quite enjoyed his 'Frantic' with Harrison Ford.  For sure, not as classy as some of his others, but a good action film IMO.  Haven't seen the Tenant.

Pianist is excellent I thought.


----------



## Reno (May 7, 2008)

There is a highly acclaimed documentary about Polanski making the festival circuit and hopefully it will come out here soon:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1157705/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 7, 2008)

I'd also like to mention his version of Macbeth which IMHO is the best cinematic version of Shakespeare


----------



## corporate whore (May 7, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched Repulsion last night - a nasty little film


 
Scared the crap out of me, though - and I dunno about nasty. 

On the DVD extras they tell of trying to get it past the censor  - a man who liked films but was as moralistic as the times. He consulted a psychiatrist, who said it was a fine representation of paranoid schizophrenia, so it passed.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Scared the crap out of me, though - and I dunno about nasty.



Everyone in it has squalid motives - people are portrayed as petty, grubby, small-minded and malicious


----------



## corporate whore (May 7, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Everyone in it has squalid motives - people are portrayed as petty, grubby, small-minded and malicious


 
With the exception of the guy who tries to woo her - he loses his rag with his mates in the pub when they're getting lewd.

The sister's lover and the landlord are sleazebags, though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> With the exception of the guy who tries to woo her - he loses his rag with his mates in the pub when they're getting lewd.
> 
> The sister's lover and the landlord are sleazebags, though.



Nah, he's a sleaze too - he wants to possess her.


----------



## Reno (May 7, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Everyone in it has squalid motives - people are portrayed as petty, grubby, small-minded and malicious



That's to a large extend because they are seen from the mentally disturbed central character's unreliable POV.


----------



## maya (May 7, 2008)

Pitch Black, then Videodrome... Not my choices, but I was stoned out of my head so it was probably the same whichever way...  

Love Pitch black though- Vin Diesel's films doesn't usually do much for me, but this is a gem IMO. The way they show the constantly shifting light is v. nice- I'd like to be on a planet like that! (but without monsters lol)


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 7, 2008)

Master of the Flying Guillotine - Love these Kung Fu Movies


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2008)

Hard Candy - an immensely annoying film. I thought it was dead clever but was as vaccuous as Jordan in a babydoll dress giving a handjob to Chris Langham. Nicely shot though.


----------



## mentalchik (May 8, 2008)

Daywatch - sequel to Nightwatch (well actually it's a trilogy)



enjoyable Russian nonsense !


----------



## Aravis (May 8, 2008)

Finally got around to watching Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.
Fab 

Not last night but this weekend I watched Perfume - Story of a Murderer. Enjoyed immensely. Then Zodiac. Twas good.


----------



## rollinder (May 9, 2008)

the BBC 1954 version of 1984 (via the magic of torrents)
doubleplusgood & accidentally hilarious when Steptoe turned up (twice)

 wtf can't you buy this?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 9, 2008)

Finished Series 4 of The Wire. Poor Bubs


----------



## May Kasahara (May 9, 2008)

Innit 

(((Bubs)))


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2008)

Not strictly last night, but...Open Hearts.  Old story, but interesting film


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 9, 2008)

eagle vs shark - the leading lady, loren horsley is pretty hot in real life yet manages act so 'ugly' for this role. can see why so many compared it to napoleon dynamite...not a bad effort.


----------



## Reno (May 9, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Finished Series 4 of The Wire. Poor Bubs




Can you be so kind and put a spoiler alert on there for those of us who haven't got that far yet.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 9, 2008)

It's not really a spoiler though is it? I think it's fair to say that at any time you could say 'Poor X' about most characters in The Wire!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 9, 2008)

Reno said:


> Can you be so kind and put a spoiler alert on there for those of us who haven't got that far yet.



Fucking hell, calm down!  

I thought it through before I posted and came to the same conclusion as May...that it is not a spoiler.


OK?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 9, 2008)

(Poor McNulty  )


----------



## Reno (May 9, 2008)

(Poor sheothebudworths  )


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 9, 2008)

Yes. 
Poor me. 
Poor, _poor_ me. 


(((((((((((((((( me  ))))))))))))))))


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 9, 2008)

My daughter says that....'Oh poor you mummy! Poor, _poor_ you!  _Poor, poor_ you, mummy!  '
I'm thinking...'Settle down, I've only stubbed my fucking toe - do you know something I don't?  '

Just a touch _too much_ pity, y'know? 


Poor me.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 9, 2008)

Anyway. 

Back to the telly.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 9, 2008)

I'm currently downloading the first half of Series 5 btw Reno, so I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 9, 2008)

my favourite film that ive seen a zillion times....

The Departed


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2008)

The Heart Is Deceitful Above All Things - it had its moments but was mostly trash - based on the supposed childhood of 'JT LeRoy' - has all sorts of terrible tragic things happening in it, but I felt detached from it. And Asia Argento doesn't look so hot in it as she normally does


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> The Heart Is Deceitful Above All Things - it had its moments but was mostly trash - based on the supposed childhood of 'JT LeRoy' - has all sorts of terrible tragic things happening in it, but I felt detached from it. And Asia Argento doesn't look so hot in it as she normally does



ooo

i have the book of that - loved it   verrrreh sleazy, vulnerable, heartbreaking, childlike...

not sure how it'd be on film


----------



## dlx1 (May 9, 2008)

tonight I got The Graduate

 sound track


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 11, 2008)

Volcano High


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2008)

The Island, clueless knuckle-dragging gormless ludicrous cloning thriller from the never understated Michael Bay. A heinous amount of product placement and riddled with gaping plot holes. I loved it. 

The Battle Of Haditha - Nick Broomfield's documentary style account of a massacre of innocents in Iraq- told from as an impartial perspective as possible and for the most part succssful in doing so, though the very fact of Broomfield making it shows what side he's on - much better than the current crop of vaguely critical but unfocussed Iraq movies.


----------



## El Jefe (May 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> The Island, clueless knuckle-dragging gormless ludicrous cloning thriller from the never understated Michael Bay. A heinous amount of product placement and riddled with gaping plot holes. I loved it.



I thought it was AWFUL. A poor Logan's Run rip-off entirely free of excitement or narrative.

or acting


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I thought it was AWFUL. A poor Logan's Run rip-off entirely free of excitement or narrative.
> 
> or acting


Oh it WAS awful, but the thing about Michael Bay movies is that none of that matters


----------



## extra dry (May 12, 2008)

super high me.  quite funny in parts.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2008)

Needed something very light last night so watched Ratatouille which I enjoyed a LOT more than I thought I would.


----------



## zenie (May 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Needed something very light last night so watched Ratatouille which I enjoyed a LOT more than I thought I would.


 

That film's wicked hehe 

I had a bit of a marathon over the weekend and watched

The assaination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (*breathes*) which I found a bit dull and I'd bought it 

Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind - Bonkers 

National Treasure - Indiana Jones style adventure film, pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2008)

Last Days - jesus, the whole film is one long _longeurs_


----------



## Biddlybee (May 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Needed something very light last night so watched Ratatouille which I enjoyed a LOT more than I thought I would.


I want to see that... but think it'll have to be on a night when I'm on my tod 

Watched The Hitman the other night - zenie it's shit


----------



## Juice Terry (May 12, 2008)

Kenny, the Melbourne portaloo mockumentary

Wonderful film


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Needed something very light last night so watched Ratatouille which I enjoyed a LOT more than I thought I would.



i loved ratatouille


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want to see that... but think it'll have to be on a night when I'm on my tod



Will stick on your laptop next time I am over babes


----------



## Dhimmi (May 12, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Hard Candy - an immensely annoying film. I thought it was dead clever but was as vaccuous as Jordan in a babydoll dress giving a handjob to Chris Langham. Nicely shot though.



Hmmm did leave a bitter taste in the mouth that one, did well for such a low budget though...

*Smoking Aces*, which had all the ingredients, _contract on a mafia bod, ex-cop bailsmen, neo-nazi heavy metal thugs, the mysterious infiltrating "Swede", the female pair one disguised as a hooker the other sitting in a nearby building with a sniper rifle, the FBI etc,_ of a cracking action movie but never really kicked off. Did think had it been French it'd be mad action from the thirty minute mark to the end.


----------



## corporate whore (May 13, 2008)

The Ninth Gate - even Depp can't save this one. Utter hokum.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2008)

More Sopranos tonight I think... 
Taken me fooking AGES to get through all six series.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Will stick on your laptop next time I am over babes


Yay


----------



## Reno (May 13, 2008)

Into the Wild. Had been avoiding the film till now, but was surprised how much I liked it. I had little sympathy for the unbearably self-righteous Christopher McCandless when I read the book. He went to Alaska ill prepared and if he'd taken a map and a compass he could have walked to safety when things got dicey. While the film does romanticise him, it works on it's own terms and the characters Christopher encounters are all beautifully drawn and complex. The film looks gorgeous and it has a great soundtrack too.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2008)

Badgers - is that the film you gave us the other week?  ^


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2008)

Last night I watched The Quiet American - middling political thriller set in Vietnam in the late 50s with French about to pull out and the Americans up to no good. 
It was alright - Michael Caine's acting has been applauded by critics in this film, but I thought he was dire. Watch him crying in a toilet! It's hilarious. I like his style sometimes, but he's not much of an actor really, is he? He does occasionally bring some gravitas t


----------



## seeformiles (May 13, 2008)

It was my birthday so Mrs SFM borrowed "Snakes on a Plane" from someone at her work - pretty gory but funny too!


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> More Sopranos tonight I think...
> Taken me fooking AGES to get through all six series.



You'll be sorry when it's gone


----------



## kittyP (May 14, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Badgers - is that the film you gave us the other week?  ^



(this is Badgers)

Yep, that was the one babes..... 

10/10 score from me


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> You'll be sorry when it's gone



innit....we may have to whack im' if he gets too unruly about it being over


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2008)

There Will Be Blood.  Starts out good, but fizzles toward the end.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

trixiet said:


> innit....we may have to whack im' if he gets too unruly about it being over



Forget about it


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2008)

kittyP said:


> (this is Badgers)
> 
> Yep, that was the one babes.....
> 
> 10/10 score from me


I might watch it tonight then... whilst, ahem, doing college work


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

Run Fat Boy Run - meh, funny in places but somehow felt like I'd heard the same story many times before. Pathetic English dude loses girl stupidly then tries to win her back from new American boyfriend with act of great will. 6.5/10


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I might watch it tonight then... whilst, ahem, doing college work



It is fairly long (148 min) but well worth it. 
We watched it twice in a week and was just as good second time around.


----------



## sojourner (May 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Run Fat Boy Run - meh, funny in places but somehow felt like I'd heard the same story many times before. Pathetic English dude loses girl stupidly then tries to win her back from new American boyfriend with act of great will. 6.5/10



oh come on, it's worth a 7.5 just for having the great Dylan Moran in it!

Me and my lass actually trekked to the dreaded cinema for this, and sniggered all the way through a la Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> oh come on, it's worth a 7.5 just for having the great Dylan Moran in it!
> 
> Me and my lass actually trekked to the dreaded cinema for this, and sniggered all the way through a la Beavis and Butthead



Hmm, yeah. Ok, I'll bump it up to a 7 for having him in it. He is fucking ace


----------



## sojourner (May 16, 2008)

Tsotsi

Shocking, illuminating, funny, sweet


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Tsotsi
> 
> Shocking, illuminating, funny, sweet



I know, Dustin Hoffman was a revelation, wasn't he?


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 16, 2008)

superbad - i don't think i've seen many teenage buddy movies that's so memorable. loved it.


----------



## sojourner (May 16, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I know, Dustin Hoffman was a revelation, wasn't he?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2008)

Revolver - self-important pretentious toss


----------



## Sunspots (May 16, 2008)

Cabin In The Sky


----------



## chico enrico (May 16, 2008)

i watched this:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070696/


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 17, 2008)

im half watching 

"We Own The Night"....

i think i have the girlhorn for mark wahlberg  

him in my  fave film  "The Departed" and now this....


----------



## Part 2 (May 17, 2008)

First 4 episodes of The Wire S3. Looking good.


----------



## dlx1 (May 17, 2008)

Poseidon (2006) the remake  3quid from Cash converts should have been 3p 

Josh Lucas
Kurt Russell	
Jacinda Barrett	
Richard Dreyfuss 

Again Judgment Night 

Emilio Estevez	 
Cuba Gooding Jr.	
Denis Leary - _poor mans Bill Hicks_ 
Jeremy Piven


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 18, 2008)

Beautiful Boxer - Thai Movie about a Ladyboy who takes up Muay Thai Boxing to help his family and finance a sex change quite moving


----------



## dlx1 (May 18, 2008)

most 

Jet Li	
Michael Angarano	
Jackie Chan		
Bingbing Li	
Yifei Liu

Action,Adventure,ComedyFantasy


----------



## Ranbay (May 19, 2008)

21 - was ok i guess, kinda knew what was coming, but was a good film, but he did go from geek to gambling freak quickly and so on...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2008)

Into the Wild - really like it, but put me in a dead miserable mood for the rest of the night/this morning.


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2008)

Klimt - bonkers I loved it 
Michael Clayton - Interesting...

Started watching The Lives of Others but couldn't get into it...will try again tomorrow, it's worth it innit?


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2008)

zenie said:


> Klimt - *bonkers* I loved it



Yeessss....I didn't love it, unfortunately!!


I watched The War Zone yesterday.  Oh god .  Brilliant film, every bit as gut wrenching as I suspected...all the actors in the family were just fantastic.  The nappy scene...


Then I thought, to lighten the mood, I'd stick Sweeney Todd on, stupidly thinking they might not make it a musical as it was a film.  I lasted 20 minutes. Fucking shite


----------



## Part 2 (May 19, 2008)

zenie said:


> Started watching The Lives of Others but couldn't get into it...will try again tomorrow, it's worth it innit?




Very much worth it.


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2008)

Eurotrip - crock of shit


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 19, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> most
> 
> Jet Li
> Michael Angarano
> ...



wouldn't mind seeing this.

also wanna check out Mongol.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 19, 2008)

balls of fury - very few laughs. spent most of the time sleeping.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Eurotrip - crock of shit



I quite like the scene with Vinnie Jones, the Manchester United fan, opening beer bottles with his eyes.


----------



## corporate whore (May 19, 2008)

3.10 to Yuma - decent remake, more bloodthirsty and dirtier than the original.


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I quite like the scene with Vinnie Jones, the Manchester United fan, opening beer bottles with his eyes.



 Yeah one of the few decent bits in it. Very sterotypical film, although I think that was the point of it.


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> 3.10 to Yuma - decent remake, more bloodthirsty and dirtier than the original.


 

I've seen that I'm sure, but I can't remember what it's about


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2008)

Man escorts the leader of a gang of outlaws to the train that will take him to prison.   It doesn't go very smoothly.


----------



## El Jefe (May 19, 2008)

The original's better.


----------



## corporate whore (May 19, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> The original's better.


 
The original's _different_


----------



## Leica (May 19, 2008)

Fallen Angel, by Otto Preminger.


----------



## El Jefe (May 19, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> The original's _different_



You say different, I say better. Let's call the whole thing off


----------



## rennie (May 19, 2008)

Charlie Wilson's War. rubbish skin deep overview of the Afghan-Soviet conflict. But then again, why expect anything less from Hollywood.

I then caught up with my Grey's Anatomy. Fun fun fun, as usual.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> Again Judgment Night
> 
> Emilio Estevez
> Cuba Gooding Jr.
> ...



I loved the soundtrack to this, but never got to see the film.


----------



## Juice Terry (May 19, 2008)

Lust, Caution

Hugely disappointed with this, I was looking forward to it so much, as I love Tony Leung and it had such good reviews.

Tedious and perdictable is the best I can describe it as. Nicely shot I suppose.

Oh, and series 1 of 15 stories high which I had never heard off before someone mentioned it on urban, how did I manage to completely miss this bit of genius from sean lock?

Blue Rat


----------



## cliche guevara (May 19, 2008)

Brokeback Mountain. Was on TV but i guess it still counts for the purposes of this thread. Was pretty good, better than I'd expected. A round seven.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 19, 2008)

Spiritual Boxer - Shaw Bros Kung Fu Movie, not one of the better ones


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Brokeback Mountain. Was on TV but i guess it still counts for the purposes of this thread. Was pretty good, better than I'd expected. A round seven.



Did you get a bit of grit in your eye at the end?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2008)

Golden Compass.  Was better than I expected.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 20, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Golden Compass.  Was better than I expected.



I thought so too but I wasn't expecting a lot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought so too but I wasn't expecting a lot.



When I read the book I felt that it would be quite difficult to film, but they did quite a decent job IMO.


----------



## Goatherd (May 20, 2008)

The Vanishing (original Dutch version) - I'd forgotten how affecting this film is. It works on so many levels.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2008)

Goatherd said:


> The Vanishing (original Dutch version) - I'd forgotten how affecting this film is. It works on so many levels.


How many?


----------



## Goatherd (May 20, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> How many?



Too many for someone as stupid as me to summarize in an internet post, obviously.

On the surface it's a perfectly good psychological thriller, underneath there are deeper themes about the terror of being aware of your mortality in a godless universe, or at least a universe with a god whose motives seem inexplicable and cruel. I like the way in which Saskia's dream is both prophetic and also a metaphor(?) for that fear of dying and leaving your loved ones for eternity.

Or maybe it's just because I knew someone who disappeared without trace and know that awful feeling of _never knowing_. I don't know.. I just like it and found it affecting. Good enough?

Anyway, I told you..


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 22, 2008)

Dreamgirls

i like that film....eddie murphy is ace in it.


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2008)

Street Kings, was ok i guess,.. kinda knew from the off what was going on... 7/10


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2008)

E9, S3 The Wire. 

Shit I only have 3 episodes left to watch and no source for series 4


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2008)

Part2 said:


> E9, S3 The Wire.
> 
> Shit I only have 3 episodes left to watch and no source for series 4


Er, how about a shop?


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Er, how about a shop?


 

I'm used to borrowing them. 

Fopp do allow returns on things that've been watched though, so maybe not a bad idea.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2008)

Part2 said:


> E9, S3 The Wire.
> 
> Shit I only have 3 episodes left to watch and no source for series 4



http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=the+wire+season+4


----------



## Yetman (May 22, 2008)

Outpost – pretty good, not that scary tbh but about as good as watching Alien after you’ve already seen it. I expected a bit of humour tbh – was this made by the same guy who did Dog Soldiers?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 22, 2008)

I've finished Series 5 of The Wire. 

Fucking great stuff. 

Whatever will I do now?


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I've finished Series 5 of The Wire.
> 
> Fucking great stuff.
> 
> Whatever will I do now?



Start banging on about it on here like everyone else... 

Start some threads about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I've finished Series 5 of The Wire.
> 
> Fucking great stuff.
> 
> Whatever will I do now?



Watch The Corner, Homicide: Life On The Streets and Oz and play spot The Wire actor.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 26, 2008)

I watched Stardust, and I really enjoyed it. It's the same sort of humour, I thought, as Princess Bride, and is full of famous faces. 

If you didn't like Princess Bride, though, don't bother to see it! 

I still prefer the Princess Bride, though.....


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 26, 2008)

I also watched AfterGlow yesterday afternoon - it wasn't as easy watching as I thought, but I enjoyed it. Not sure I ever worked it all out, to be honest, but there were some stunning performances in it.

And, not on dvd but on Sky Drama, I watched the Last King Of Scotland for the first time. Again, I enjoyed it, but it wasn't easy to watch, for different reasons!


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2008)

Good film, Last King of Scotland - Forest Whittaker's a blinding actor


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 26, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Watch The Corner, Homicide: Life On The Streets and Oz and play spot The Wire actor.



 Will make a note of those, but in actual fact, I hadn't seen much beyond the third series of Six Feet Under..so have started watching it all from the beginning of Series 1 (just because I missed the odd one here and there the first time around and it's been long enough that I've forgotten lots of it and it's not boring to watch it again).

Series 1 is now finished, so Series 2 next (possibly starting right now cos am child free and was meant to be going out and doing stuff, but the weather is fucking ATROCIOUS  so a good day for staying in and eating and watching stuff).

I also have the last series of Lost still to watch and every series of The Sopranos and 24  both of which I missed the first time around, which means I'm especially looking forwards to watching them.....y'know _as a virgin_...


----------



## Leica (May 26, 2008)

Where the Sidewalk Ends, by Otto Preminger.


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> and every series of The Sopranos



*jealous*

I've been watching season 5 again on tvchoiceondemand...so frustrating though cos you only get one episode a week


----------



## rennie (May 26, 2008)

I watched the Sound of music.


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2008)

rennie said:


> I watched the Sound of music.



just...WHY?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2008)

Watched the new version of the Count of Monte Cristo. It wasn't too bad, better than I expected.

About to watch All The Presidents Men now...


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 26, 2008)

sojourner said:


> *jealous*
> 
> I've been watching season 5 again on tvchoiceondemand...so frustrating though cos you only get one episode a week



Torrents!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 26, 2008)

Mission to Mars.



> We're millions of miles from Earth inside a giant white face. What's impossible?



It's not bad, actually it's a bit shit. but not totally without substance.


----------



## corporate whore (May 26, 2008)

The Good Shepherd - just on the dull side of worthy..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2008)

Watched All the President's Men, still and excellent film. Also watched the first three episodes of Life on Mars, first time I've seen it. Might get Zodiac seeing as I'm on the 70s vibe right now!


----------



## Scaggs (May 27, 2008)

I downloaded 'Y tu mamá también' after reading about it on here. Incredible film! I've just ordered the DVD so that I can watch it again with decent subtitles.


----------



## jodal (May 27, 2008)

Sharkwater - shit doc about sharks.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2008)

Went to the Ritzy last night and watched Smart People which was not terrible but far from enthralling. Was not badly acted or anything, just no point in it being made IMO.... 

After about 45 minutes I just wanted it to end....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2008)

"Munich" - brought up some interesting feelings/ideas about the nature, validity and efficacy of revenge, some effecting scenes especially when the Palastinian fighter is likening his struggle for a homeland to that of the Israeli struggle for theirs, but ultimately overlong and lacking in something - soul maybe.

Good performances from Eric Bana and especially Ciaran Hinds plus Micheal Lonsdale and Mathieu Amalric's whose characters were, I found, the most interesting i.e. were they terrorists themselves, were they immoral? 

However ultimately I think I would have got more out of a documentary about the Munich killings than I did out of this fictional account


----------



## Ranbay (May 27, 2008)

National Treasure 2 - OMFG.... why?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> National Treasure 2 - OMFG.... why?



That made me laugh  

We watched to first one on a plane and, as I love fun action type movies, I was really looking forward to it.... What a load of old bollocks! I was only glad I hadn't paid good money (apart from the plane fare!!) to see it at the cinema.


----------



## Ranbay (May 27, 2008)

The first one was ok in my memory, saw it ages ago on DVD, wanted something easy on the eye for yesterday, so i said lets stick this on.... i was shouting at my TV it was sooooo bad.


----------



## Sunspots (May 27, 2008)

_Shadowplayers_

More self-mythologising, and various truths.  Factory Records must surely be one of the most well-documented post-punk scenes.


----------



## Scaggs (May 27, 2008)

I just watched 'Primer', a low budget ($7.000)  scifi film about time travel. It looked great for the price and the acting was pretty good too, but I didn't understand most of it. The dialog was very technical and, apparently authentic, but it was also drowned out by background noise. It did look interesting though and I'm going to try again later, this time with the subtitles turned on.


----------



## Sunspots (May 27, 2008)

Scaggs said:


> I just watched 'Primer', a low budget ($7.000)  scifi film about time travel. It looked great for the price and the acting was pretty good too, but I didn't understand most of it. The dialog was very technical and, apparently authentic, but it was also drowned out by background noise. It did look interesting though and I'm going to try again later, this time with the subtitles turned on.



I'm not ashamed to say that I found that film fairly incomprehensible.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 27, 2008)

I watched the Golden Compass last night, and I thought it was rubbish. I had difficulty staying awake!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2008)

Indiana Jones & The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull - what a silly film! Ludicrous, full of plot holes and awfully clunky dialogue, but then so are the others, the difference being that I'm grown up now.


----------



## Part 2 (May 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> However ultimately I think I would have got more out of a documentary about the Munich killings than I did out of this fictional account



One Day in September.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0230591/


----------



## zenie (May 28, 2008)

Finally watched the Lives of Others.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 28, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> I watched the Golden Compass last night, and I thought it was rubbish. I had difficulty staying awake!



Even when the bear got its jaw smacked off? 

Well yeah it wasn't all that but better than I had expected.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2008)

30 Days Of Night - it was OK actually - lots of killings!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 28, 2008)

Part2 said:


> One Day in September.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0230591/



Thank you for that - I saw that mentioned when I was doing a bit of internet research after watching "Munich". May see if I can get hold of it


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2008)

No Country For Old Men - didnt really rate it tbh


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2008)

Everything Is Illuminated - very enjoyable and touching, though they messed with the story in a way that didn't make sense. Elijah Wood wore glasses and did little else, but Eugene Hutz was great, as was the grandad. Star of the show was the dog though.


----------



## zenie (May 30, 2008)

Into The Wild - took ages to get going, and possibly one of the saddest films I've seen for a while. Certainly made me think a bit.


----------



## dada (May 30, 2008)

10,000 B.C. - 

it was ok only. not as good as i expected.
and the first scene of hunting reminded me of a .


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 31, 2008)

In the Valley of Elah - Expected there to be more to the plot than just a drunken fight, Don't know why the right have condemned this movie as I don't think it was at all critical


----------



## extra dry (May 31, 2008)

sojourner said:


> *jealous*
> 
> I've been watching season 5 again on tvchoiceondemand...so frustrating though cos you only get one episode a week



www.tvshack.net has them all....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2008)

Red Road.  Depressing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then I watched Raiders of the Lost Ark to cheer myself up


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 1, 2008)

Neighbour # 13


----------



## idioteque (Jun 1, 2008)

I watched the 2003 Zatoichi last night, really liked it and would recommend. Beat Takeshi is just so fucking cool.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 1, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I watched the 2003 Zatoichi last night, really liked it and would recommend. Beat Takeshi is just so fucking cool.



Yeah I love the dance at the end


----------



## idioteque (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, it was great, but so random! We were all pretty confused when that came on, but were loving it


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2008)

extra dry said:


> www.tvshack.net has them all....



thank you 

(i prefer to watch stuff on the telly though - lying down and dribbling on a pillow )


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2008)

We watched SATC yesterday.  Boring, overall.  Couple of funny moments.  Nowt to cry about.   I spent most of my time thinking 'how the FUCK do they walk in those shoes??!!!'


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 1, 2008)

Sunshine

really enjoyed it apart from the fact that the dvd went caka just at the end part and me and the eldest had a frantic 10 mins trying to sort it.....


and had an added bonus......









mmm mmmmmmmm m


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 1, 2008)

nobody knows - didn't enjoy. hated it and it wasn't accurate to the true story.

death proof - crap also. 

disturbia - lame.

harold and kumar: escape from guantanamo bay - almost as great as the first. brilliant flick nevertheless.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 1, 2008)

Just watched High Fidelity. I know that it's a film to divide people, but I think it's brilliant.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 1, 2008)

Harsh Times 
Not quite the film I expected it to be, and all the better for it.  Excellent performances by Bale and Rodríguez.

Menolippu Mombasaan
Predictable plot and very little depth to the characters (-or more likely, I'm just faaaaar too long in the tooth for this one!...); but still, some gorgeous locations (Lapland in summer).

This Is Spinal Tap 
Brilliant, every time.







Airport Security Officer: _Do you have any artificial plates or limbs?_

Derek Smalls: _Er, not really._


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 1, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Just watched High Fidelity. I know that it's a film to divide people, but I think it's brilliant.



I hated the book, but loved the film.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 2, 2008)

The new Rambo. Rambo seems vulnerable. Also, the effects of a fifty caliber machine gun on multiple human flesh.


Strange Wilderness. Get you bag of dope. Smoke it till you're stupid, then put on this movie. That is what it was designed for.


----------



## rennie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lots of Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## zenie (Jun 2, 2008)

La Cité des enfants perdus (The city of lost children)-  brilliant film, I love this kind of thing!!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 2, 2008)

zenie said:


> La Cité des enfants perdus (The city of lost children)-  brilliant film, I love this kind of thing!!



Yeah not seen it in a while, but "The Teardrop that changed the World" scene is so fucking cool


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 2, 2008)

Lions for Lambs. Not as bad as I was expecting but it just had this made for TV feel about it. Just pretty average really.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 2, 2008)

Transformers... i got tired of the cheese n fell a kip. 

The bird in it looks like Kat Slater's little sister, which considering my massive crush on Kat made me smile... tart with a heart, yum x x


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 3, 2008)

Some diamond heist rubbish with Pierce Brosnan and Salma Hayek. 

Utterly disposable, Hayek in variety of small costumes, washed right over me, can't remember what it was called


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 3, 2008)

The special features on my Hunt for Red October Collector's Edition. Scott Glenn is sooo cool


----------



## snackhead (Jun 3, 2008)

Waist Deep with Tyrese Gibson and The Game. Had a little feel good cry at the end. Tonight it's Tsotsi


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 3, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Some diamond heist rubbish with Pierce Brosnan and Salma Hayek.
> 
> Utterly disposable, Hayek in variety of small costumes, washed right over me, can't remember what it was called



After the Sunset?

YEs, absolute dreck.

(But Hayek looked delectable as always)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 3, 2008)

Finished Series 2 of Six Feet Under, having realised that I had actually seen them all except the last two....   ...still, better to familiarise myself with the story again properly rather than just diving straight back in again I reckon!


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 3, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Finished Series 2 of Six Feet Under



I can only deal with a few episodes at a time, but I'll soon be starting on Series 4 (-which I think is about where I lost track of it when it was originally on telly years ago).

In a minute, I'm going to watch _Blazing Saddles_.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom. Two dimensional cartoon with racist and misogynist overtones thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2008)

Sopranos (still) 

Been watching a few episodes a week for what seems like forever! 
Still loving it and will be really sad when it finishes.
Bring on The Wire


----------



## gnoriac (Jun 4, 2008)

Reservoir Dogs. I still rate it as Tarantino's best by far. Brilliant casting, everyone just right for their part. In fact whenever I see Michael Madsen in _anything_, I immediately assume that character's a psycho.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 4, 2008)

episodes 8-12 Series 4 The Wire

Just ep13 to go, best series so far.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 4, 2008)

Over the last couple of weeks I have watched:-

The Wire, the whole of seasons 1 - 4 (again), best.tv.ever.

Eagle v Shark, made me laugh, very silly.

I am Legend, just kill them all you twat smith

Southland Tales, fucking awful didn't make it past halfway

3:10 to Yuma, very watchable but a bit pointless

Into the Wild, way better than i was expecting


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2008)

Italian for Beginners 


okay, nowt to get worked up over


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Italian for Beginners
> 
> 
> okay, nowt to get worked up over



Is that one of them thar _Dogme_ films?


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 4, 2008)

Hilarious, one to watch.
Run fat boy run


----------



## Yetman (Jun 4, 2008)

The Cottage - pretty good, funny, hilarious in places in fact. Recommended


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Is that one of them thar _Dogme_ films?



yeh - i ordered a shitload of them ages ago after watching one and being knocked out by it, reading up and getting all excited.  All of them, with the exception of Julien Donkey Boy (which just made me feel really nauseous), have been brilliant. But this was...actually...it was shit.   The story was shite!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2008)

The Devil's Backbone.  Superb.  Maybe even better than Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 4, 2008)

Michael Clayton-very good. Slow burning and very atmospheric.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

Bill Bailey - Part Troll 

FTW ^ ^ ^


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 5, 2008)

Full Metal Jacket

"YOU HAD BETTER UNFUCK YOURSELF OTHERWISE I WILL RIP OFF YOUR HEAD AND SHIT DOWN YOUR NECK!!"

I think we need that guy in my office beating up the slackers who dont even hide the fact they are slacking...


----------



## extra dry (Jun 5, 2008)

This is England...bit of a strech in the plot and story...but the set designers and costume people done themselves proud.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Bill Bailey - Part Troll
> 
> FTW ^ ^ ^



His other stand up gig is good as well, not as good as Part Troll though (Bewilderbeest or something?).

I also heartily recommend Monster by Dylan Moran 

I’ve been watching a few Jam episodes recently. I’ve got the Jaaaaaaam ones as well, they are fucking well freaky.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 8, 2008)

_Cannonball!_

Directed by Paul Bartel, co-written by Don Simpson, presented by The Shaw Brothers (!), soundtrack by David Axelrod, and starring two Carradines, a Keach, Sly Stallone, Martin Scorsese, Roger Corman, Joe Dante, Mary Woronov, and a load of cool 70's cars... 

-And still, somehow, a bit rubbish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2008)

The Wire - season 5  It's all over now. I hope I can move on.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 8, 2008)

_Come round we got a film
what is it 
*Bank Job* it meant to be good _

What a lot of shit bit of a rip off of Sexy beast.

that bald head fool in it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 8, 2008)

9th Company

Out-fucking-standing film.


http://www.9thcompany.com/

The film is based on a true story of the 9th company during the Soviet invasion in Afghanistan in the 1980's. Young Soviet Army recruits are sent from a boot camp into the middle of the war in Afghanistan. The action is not like a boot camp at all. It is very bloody and dirty. The 9th company is defending the hill 3234. They are hopelessly calling for help. But help never comes. "This is war, you kill, or get killed", says the 9-th company leader Khokhol (Bondarchuk). They believed that they served their country. But two years later that country ceased to exist.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0417397/


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> The Wire - season 5  It's all over now. I hope I can move on.



Is 5th the last series?

I've done 1-4 now. Was holding back on 5 thinking if there were more after I might be waiting ages.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, 5 is definitely the last


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 8, 2008)

Killing Time - Thai movie but english dialogue nothing to much recommend  pretty wooden acting, plenty of plot holes


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2008)

Another Masters of Horror episode - this one directed by John Landis. Very funny


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

We watched Atonement last night (been waiting for it on LoveFilm for bloody ages), I really enjoyed it and was very surprised by the ending, not what I was expecting at all.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 8, 2008)

_Breach_

Chris Cooper: very good.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

Watership down last night. 

Wicked


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lady In The Water - Every bit as bad as I'd heard it was.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2008)

Harold and Kumar - the first one, bloody brilliant 

Watched about 40 mins of Taxiderma while smashed on K......could read the subtitles and was very weird anyway. Turned it off but will give it another go when sober


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2008)

I saw that on K too!



Last night, I watched The Manchurian Candidate - mostly bollocks, but it did have a fantastic performance by Meryl Streep, playing evil incarnate.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

Sopranos later I reckon.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 9, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw that on K too!



Lol! The mrs had a wee bit but fell asleep, then woke up to a weird baby screaming horribly that then got its very strange tail like appendage snipped off, close up - she was like 'WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?!?!'


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 10, 2008)

Last episode of Mad Men. Absolutely brilliant, should have been so much more popular


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2008)

Into the final episodes of Sopranos series 6 now.....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 10, 2008)

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead. Excellent Sydney Lumet plot, superior acting.


----------



## zenie (Jun 10, 2008)

Three Colours White.


----------



## jodal (Jun 11, 2008)

In the Valley of Elah - good


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 11, 2008)

i'm going to watch Atonement tonite or tomorrow nite....was that any good?  I heard it was


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2008)

More Sopranos, last disc is well underway and I still have managed to avoid finding out the ending.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 11, 2008)

Witless Protection. Larry the Cable Guy. The army one was better than this by a long shot, but some memorable redneck phraseology.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> More Sopranos, last disc is well underway and I still have managed to avoid finding out the ending.



will be very interested to hear your thoughts when you've finished it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2008)

The Lives Of Others - brilliant.

Outlaw - like Deathwish, written by Richard Littlejohn, directed by Billy Murray from The Bill, and photographed by someone with Parkinson's. 

American Gangter - a boring, incoherent, thoroughly unengaging mess. Nice threads though.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 12, 2008)

resident evil: extinction - brainless fun.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 12, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Outlaw - like Deathwish, written by Richard Littlejohn, directed by Billy Murray from The Bill, and photographed by someone with Parkinson's.



YEs, one of the biggest heaps of gash I've ever seen.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2008)

Lady Vengeance.


----------



## rennie (Jun 12, 2008)

Inspector Morse. Sadly, he died.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 13, 2008)

Funeral In Berlin - quality Harry Palmer thriller in TECHNICOLOR from the good old days when you knew who the bad guys were


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

Billy Connelly stand up last night... 

Amusing


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> More Sopranos, last disc is well underway and I still have managed to avoid finding out the ending.



6 of them get off the island but there are still people left on the island... it's still all confusing to me...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 6 of them get off the island but there are still people left on the island... it's still all confusing to me...



Is Alan Sugar involved?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2008)

who? is he off Big Brother or something?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> who? is he off Big Brother or something?



X-Factor on Ice I think?


----------



## Annierak (Jun 13, 2008)

Career girls


----------



## no-no (Jun 13, 2008)

Gone Baby Gone. Not bad, I thought it all got a bit silly towards the end as the story unravelled.

Watched The Banquet too, I usually like these epic kungfu things but this one was BORING.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 13, 2008)

anyone watched that Funny Games ?

what the cock was that all about? watched it last week, the missues went to bed after an hour.. ??


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> anyone watched that Funny Games ?
> 
> what the cock was that all about? watched it last week, the missues went to bed after an hour.. ??



The original? Yeah its weird init......cant remember much of it but it is weird. Quite disturbing but you dont really know why...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 13, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> Lady Vengeance.



fucking ACE film!!!!  I watched it with ma gurls and we absolutely LOVED it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2008)

They Live.

Brilliant!


----------



## foo (Jun 13, 2008)

Curb Your Enthusiasm...another box set. the blue one with the blind man - not as funny as the others imo.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 14, 2008)

the incredible hulk - not as good as Iron Man but better than ang lee's previous effort. still disappointing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 14, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> the incredible hulk - not as good as Iron Man but better than ang lee's previous effort. still disappointing.



Not at all hyped for that one other than the fact that I quite like Norton.

The Dark Knight will set the bar this year.  If it doesn't, to quote Kid Eternity, I'm going to spend the summer burning down cinemas


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 14, 2008)

The Dark Hour

On a recommendation from here (Reno's, I think). Really, really good and not what I expected at all. Plus the excellent unforeseen twist at the end made me hope that one day M Night Shyamalan will watch this film and weep at his own ineptitude


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 14, 2008)

I Take it that's the Spanish film called Hora Fria, and not the American film from the year before called the Dark Hours...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 14, 2008)

Indeed it is. I thought the title translation was wrong...wonder why they made such a needless change?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2008)

Finished Series 4 of Six Feet Under.


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 14, 2008)

Haxan...


----------



## Yetman (Jun 14, 2008)

Slither again. Fucking good film, sad to see it didnt make much in terms of sales as it is a lot better than most silly horror films out there and has some great CGI, probably bad marketing but still a damn good film if you like the sorts of Evil Dead, The Blob, Dog Soldiers, Black Sheep etc. If it had the comedy value of say black sheep or Society it'd be fantastic but still well worth a watch.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2008)

I watched the WHOLE of Series 5 of Six Feet Under yesterday  .......consequently I've woken up with puffy eyes, down to crying through the last 4 episodes.....


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 15, 2008)

Kandahar - Good movie, just thought the ending was a bit sudden


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 16, 2008)

waitress - about a pregnant woman who's trapped in an relationship with a man she don't love no more. who gives a shit? depressing 'comedy.'


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 16, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Not at all hyped for that one other than the fact that I quite like Norton.
> 
> The Dark Knight will set the bar this year.  If it doesn't, to quote Kid Eternity, I'm going to spend the summer burning down cinemas



i think Iron Man set the bar already.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 16, 2008)

The Happening. M Night Shyamalan.

I still think Battlefield Earth is the absolute worst movie I ever saw, although there was a debate about that after we left the theatre tonight.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2008)

Transformers - I couldn't tell what was going on, couldn't hear what anyone was saying and couldn't tell the bad and good robots apart - one of the most bewildering films I've ever seen. Needless to say, I thought it was a crock of shit.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2008)

The King is Alive - I think a bit of knowledge about King Lear would definitely have added to my enjoyment, although still a decent film

The Queen (again) cos it was ont telly and I love Helen Mirren


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 16, 2008)

"They Live", the John Carpenter film, it was great.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 16, 2008)

We've started watching The Wire again from the beginning, so viewed the first four episodes over the weekend. Everyone looks so young! Even Bunk.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2008)

^ I finished the first season over the weekend.  Quite good


----------



## Yetman (Jun 16, 2008)

Knocked Up - fuck me this is depressing if you are in a relationship or are thinking of having kids 

Seemed to go on forever, some funny bits though.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 16, 2008)

The Counterfeiters - superb!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 16, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> We've started watching The Wire again from the beginning, so viewed the first four episodes over the weekend. Everyone looks so young! Even Bunk.



maybe this is the way forward  there does seem to be a somewhat gaping void in my life now we have watched them all...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

Gonna be a lot of film watching this month due to poverty and tiredness.... 
Have got the second series of Heroes to start now.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> maybe this is the way forward  there does seem to be a somewhat gaping void in my life now we have watched them all...



Do it! It'll take your mind off your gaping void


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> maybe this is the way forward  there does seem to be a somewhat gaping void in my life now we have watched them all...



Download Deadwood or something.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 16, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Download Deadwood or something.



I have done. I somewhat foolishly mentioned 'cowboys' & that seems to have killed of any enthusiasm for said series. The killer blow was that lovejoy is in it I think.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 16, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> I have done. I somewhat foolishly mentioned '*cowboys*' & that seems to have killed of any enthusiasm for said series. The killer blow was that *lovejoy* is in it I think.



taking into account the bolded out words in your above post, please can you tell me in all seriousness if i am actually supposed to think that this show will be any good?!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> taking into account the bolded out words in your above post, please can you tell me in all seriousness if i am actually supposed to think that this show will be any good?!



It's fucking ace, especially Sweary Lovejoy


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 16, 2008)

listen little lady - just read this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadwood_(TV_series)


----------



## Belushi (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2008)

"Contact" - okay but too long and found the relationship between Jodie Foster and Matthew McConnaughy a bit insipid but enjoyed her performance. 

Enjoyable but not as good as the book basically


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 16, 2008)

Belushi said:


> It's fucking ace, especially Sweary Lovejoy



listen yeh, every time he downloads some film one of you lot recomends, it's usually some depressing eastern-european black and white tale about how grim life was 100 years ago. it will more often than not have no dialogue and is usually called something like 'man push cart'. i take what you say with a very large pinch of salt


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> listen yeh, every time he downloads some film one of you lot recomends, it's usually some depressing eastern-european black and white tale about how grim life was 100 years ago. it will more often than not have no dialogue and is usually called something like 'man push cart'. i take what you say with a very large pinch of salt



man push cart is set in 2005 & is shot in new york city.



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0464105/


----------



## Belushi (Jun 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> listen yeh, every time he downloads some film one of you lot recomends, it's usually some depressing eastern-european black and white tale about how grim life was 100 years ago. it will more often than not have no dialogue and is usually called something like 'man push cart'. i take what you say with a very large pinch of salt



Look, its Lovejoy, dressed as a cowboy, swearing at people -who could resist that?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 16, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> man push cart is set in 2005 & is shot in new york city.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0464105/



yes but is there any speaking?! 

and belushi, when you put it like that, well maybe i will give it a whirl!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yes but is there any speaking?!



dialogue is minimal.



you could say non existent.



laurel & hardy did it!


----------



## rennie (Jun 16, 2008)

I watched Grey's Anatomy last night.


----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2008)

The Counterfeiters - really good, but also heartbreakingly sad! 
The March of The Penguins - excellent  Morgan Freeman's narrating was cool too!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 16, 2008)

"V for Vendetta" (after the 42-day limit got passed, I re-read the graphic novel too) and "Der Golem", the genius 1920 celluloid version of Gustav Meyrink's excellent story.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2008)

zenie said:


> The March of The Penguins - excellent  Morgan Freeman's narrating was cool too!



It was an alright watch but compared to anything Attenborough I thought it was a bit weak.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 16, 2008)

Last ep of Ashes to Ashes. The Big Twist wasn't all that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2008)

The Good German - lame Soderburgh noir pastiche


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2008)

Stardust - a fairy tale like story. Very good.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 17, 2008)

Been watching Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip, enjoying it (love Aaron Sorkins snappy dialogue) but apparently there wont be a second series.


----------



## onthebrightside (Jun 17, 2008)

Spider-man 2. I thought it was pretty good for an action film.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 17, 2008)

I watched Juno last night which I liked.. I have just joined LoveFilm on a 2 month temp membership and looking forward to more regular film watching though I have ordered first season of The Wire to begin with.


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 17, 2008)

An old BBC2 doc about Archaos. Absolutely wonderful. Wish I still had my tape of their last tour 


Oh, and Be Kind Rewind at the weekend, loved it and don't understand why it got panned.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2008)

Angel Heart


----------



## idioteque (Jun 17, 2008)

Watched Cloverfield 2 night ago, I was impressed


----------



## breasticles (Jun 17, 2008)

our friends in the north, the first four episodes. it was beezer.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 17, 2008)

Eastern Promises. Pretty poor. The premise was interesting but unbelievably poorly executed. Some real dodgy acting and some of the worse Russian accents I have heard in my life-I struggled to understand what some of them were saying.

After a History of Violence (again a great premise that starts well but goes rather silly to the end) its safe to say Cronenberg is losing it at a rate of knots.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2008)

No Country for Old Men

Excellent


----------



## trevhagl (Jun 18, 2008)

The Day Today, some classic stuff but the odd bit filler. But when it's good its fantastic, like coppers sending in a lion to break up a noisy party!

I thought Eastern promises was really good apart from the scenes where Dawn had to leave the room ie the barbers at the start. But i agree the accent were hard to understand in places, as was the plot


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2008)

30 days of night....wasn't very good but had some excellent brutal death scenes


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 18, 2008)

American Gangster. Surprisingly (after its luke warm reviews) I really enjoyed it. Slightly overlong but nevertheless an enjoyable movie.


----------



## jodal (Jun 19, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Been watching Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip, enjoying it (love Aaron Sorkins snappy dialogue) but apparently there wont be a second series.



Yeah, I watched this when it came out and loved it. Some interesting info on Wiki as to why it got cancelled.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 19, 2008)

Nil by Mouth

I've seen it before but my lass hadn't, so we watched it together.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Tattooed Tears. A documentary by Nick Bloomfield? about a Californian Prison Youth Training School in the early seventies. 

It's brutal and has some horrific scenes of kids talking about getting 3 months and ending up doing 3 years, 16 year olds with learning difficulties doing 35 days solitary, rectum searches etc  

Well worth a watch though and on catch up if anyone has virginmedia.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> Eastern Promises. Pretty poor. The premise was interesting but unbelievably poorly executed. Some real dodgy acting and some of the worse Russian accents I have heard in my life-I struggled to understand what some of them were saying.
> 
> After a History of Violence (again a great premise that starts well but goes rather silly to the end) its safe to say Cronenberg is losing it at a rate of knots.



I saw this last night and I agree - I'm so very disappointed with Cronenburg for turning into a hack thriller director - I thought better of him


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2008)

I also saw Walk The Line - competent but dull Cash biopic.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 19, 2008)

Took my basic The Wire entry exam last night - first two episodes, all good so far.


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 19, 2008)

I just found - finally - Outlaws on a bit torrent, so I'm watching that tonight 

(the TV series, btw)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2008)

Not the Nick Love film? It's dire!


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 19, 2008)

No, the Phil Daniels series about the lawyers. Absolutely brilliant, but the BBC canned it after one series


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2008)

Is it recent?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 19, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it recent?



Couple of years ago, it was on BBC3 or 4 iirc.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Nil by Mouth
> 
> I've seen it before but my lass hadn't, so we watched it together.




That would have been a fucking cheery night in!


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 19, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Couple of years ago, it was on BBC3 or 4 iirc.



Nah, made it to BBC2 (I don't have clever telly)... 2004 I think...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 19, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> That would have been a fucking cheery night in!



We don't always go for cheery, we're quite happy in our misery.  it provokes better conversation


----------



## Scaggs (Jun 20, 2008)

Watched 'In Bruges' the other night. I wasn't expecting much as I'd read some bad reviews somewhere, but, after a slow start I thought it was pretty good.

Also started watching an old scifi classic, 'Forbidden Planet' but fell to sleep half way in. I'll Try again later though.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 20, 2008)

No Country for Old Men-for the second time. Enjoyed it even more this time round.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 20, 2008)

Watched In Bruge the other night which was fairly toss and rarely hit the targets it was aiming for. Last night I watched "The 36 Chambers of Shaolin" which was ace.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 20, 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaam


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 20, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Jaaaaaaaaam



Snap, but halfway through I decided to start on Blue Jam instead.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Carlito's Way then 
Donnie Brasco

both


----------



## rennie (Jun 21, 2008)

I warched Grey's anatomy season 4 yesterday.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 21, 2008)

"Miller's Crossing" again.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 21, 2008)

Not on DVD, but I'm watching The Hulk on telly atm. It's really good! Not sure why it got such a slating. I particularly like the way they've made him look like a hurt, angry toddler when he's greening out


----------



## Vash (Jun 21, 2008)

Suspira, a film you have to see before you die.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2008)

Brilliant film, brilliant soundtrack


----------



## Vash (Jun 21, 2008)

I watched Inferno first it was on one of the satelite channels last sunday.  inferno is a better film than Suspira so I was a bit disappointeed at seeing it.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 22, 2008)

'Chocolat' and 'Ray' on dvd and later on watched 'Broken flowers' on tv


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 22, 2008)

The Bucket List

Adventure | Comedy | Drama

Jack Nicholson	
Morgan Freeman



> Two terminally ill men escape from a cancer ward and head off on a road trip with a wish list of to-dos before they die




_A nice film _


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the whatever Crystal Skull. Even as a Russian commie, I was thinking, Cate Blanchett: lips like a highway to paradise.

Other than that, more tedium than you might expect. I think Brendan Fraser in the first Mummy was a little bit more exciting, and did better things with a pyramid. 

Karen Allen looks like she's had a few tough years, but it was really nice of Spielberg to include her, and give her a nice fat paycheck.


----------



## zenie (Jun 23, 2008)

Whale Rider - Beautiful film 
Enchanted -  I was with kids ok! 
The Golden Compass - Not bad, is there a second part though?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 23, 2008)

Eastern Promise - lots of fun. a surprisingly good film with lots of complex characters.

Bittersweet Life - the film runs out of steam in the last third. could have been a masterpiece but the narrative chickens out in the end. and the romance - the ill-fated love is so unbelievable.


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

Priceless - a nice little French comedy with the gorgeous Audrey Tautou who plays a gold digger who meets Gad Elmaleh who is in fact a waiter who she mistakes for a rich man. So much better than the romcoms from Hollywood.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 23, 2008)

Finished off rewatching The Wire S1 last night. God damn that's some fine television. Think we're going to have a wee break before embarking on S2 though...we've both been having strangely involved and complex dreams 

Got a couple of good discs from Lovefilm waiting to be watched: The Wages of Fear and Joe Dante's Masters of Horror episode


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Semi Pro. 

Not remarkably funny, just about watchable, not Ferrel at his best, in fact is he even that funny


----------



## Yetman (Jun 23, 2008)

Teeth 

Taxidermia (while not mashed) having been able to read the subs this time its turned out this is a pretty good film. Wicked cinematography


----------



## Annierak (Jun 23, 2008)

Withnail And I
Nuts in May


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Nuts in May



“But you don't have to chew 30 times, do you Keith? I mean, sometimes I only chew 26 times and the food slips down quite naturally."


----------



## Belushi (Jun 23, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> “But you don't have to chew 30 times, do you Keith? I mean, sometimes I only chew 26 times and the food slips down quite naturally."



Keith Pratt is such a great character 

Its about ten years since I last watched it, must add it to my list.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 23, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> “But you don't have to chew 30 times, do you Keith? I mean, sometimes I only chew 26 times and the food slips down quite naturally."


 I'm doing my Candice Marie impression right now too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I'm doing my Candice Marie impression right now too!



"I want to see the sea, she said, I want to see the sea"


----------



## Annierak (Jun 23, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> "I want to see the sea, she said, I want to see the sea"


"Keith, do we have to stick to the schedule?"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2008)

Annierak said:


> "Keith, do we have to stick to the schedule?"




"We can't do that tomorrow, we're doing something else tomorrow!"


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> "I want to see the sea, she said, I want to see the sea"




zoo surely?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=h95ZBby1WgY


----------



## Belushi (Jun 23, 2008)

Part2 said:


> zoo surely?



Definately Sea.


----------



## Pip (Jun 23, 2008)

The Exorcist and The Wicker Man.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 23, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Semi Pro.
> 
> Not remarkably funny, just about watchable, not Ferrel at his best, in fact is he even that funny



nah Ferrel is funny (Old School, Elf and that new film of his looks pretty good).

yeah Semi-Pro was just unfunny.
hate comedies that drag and drag and drag.
made me wanna sleep.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 23, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> nah Ferrel is funny (Old School, Elf and that new film of his looks pretty good).




Hah yeah, Elf is funny 

Old School I thought had a few funny moments. 

Is the new one some step brothers story, 30 somethings living with Mum and Dad sortathing?


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Definately Sea.



Deifinitely not


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Deifinitely not



You're deaf

EDIT: The clip ypu posted DOES say zoo however.
I'm sure there was another bit about the sea. Hmmm.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 25, 2008)

Annie Hall


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 27, 2008)

Joe Dante's Masters of Horror slot. It was rather good.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Alan Partridge and a bit of Brass eye


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, we watched some Brasseye last night as well. It was brilliant


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 28, 2008)

It was Animals and Crime for us


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dog Bite Dog
Action | Crime | Thriller

was ok


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jun 29, 2008)

21. Fictionalised account based on the exploits of the MIT Blackjack Team.

Was pretty good - though Laurence Fishburne as the casino security nowhere near brutal enough for my liking. Could learn a thing or two from de Niro in _Casino_.

Deffo worth a watch though.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 29, 2008)

stardust - not the gainman i know but it was okay. watchable.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2008)

Get Carter. Rather dull I thought, two hours of Michael Caine hitting people with various blunt instruments doth not a classic make


----------



## onthebrightside (Jun 29, 2008)

Educating Rita.

Most entertaining it was too and was a pleasing antidote to all the comic sequel shite I've been putting myself through lately.


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 29, 2008)

I actually watched Enemy of the State from about 15 mins in. I've seen it before and enjoyed it and enjoyed it again last night. Just about anything with Gene Hackman in it is worth a watch.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 29, 2008)

last night i didn't watch any DVD but earlier this evening i watched crybaby. i love that fillum


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 29, 2008)

Angel-A - great start. great ending. middle dragged a little. i liked how the lead character transgressed...7/10


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 30, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> last night i didn't watch any DVD but earlier this evening i watched crybaby. i love that fillum



Total win! 

"You've made me the happiest juvenile delinquent in Baltimore"


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2008)

Audition



ouch


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 30, 2008)

"Maniac Cop" followed by "Battle Royale".


----------



## Annierak (Jun 30, 2008)

Anita and me


----------



## Lea (Jun 30, 2008)

Wanted - an action thriller about assassins with Angelina Jolie and James McAvoy. The action was very good but the plot was a bit crap.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 1, 2008)

Zvezda (Star) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0326450/

Quite simply watch this film..... brilliant. There's a 'grown up' Aleksei Kravchenko, who plays Anikanov, who played the lead character in that other 'recent' masterpiece 'Come and See'. 

It gets 5 zvezda out of 5 from me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 1, 2008)

Son of Rambow

Not quite as good as I had hoped but still brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Juno. Starts out a bit on the cutsey side, but as things develop, it gets everything pretty much completely right.


----------



## Pip (Jul 1, 2008)

Casino Royale. I talked through most of it, but I've seen it before anyway and only really like the titles.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 1, 2008)

Just rewatched The Incredibles to cheer ourselves up after a shitty day/week/month/year, and it worked because it is a piece of awesome perfection.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Alan Partridge with the teen, then the Werner Herzog tv prog.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 2, 2008)

This weekend's episodes of Shipwrecked. Quality


----------



## Firky (Jul 2, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> Angel-A - great start. great ending. middle dragged a little. i liked how the lead character transgressed...7/10



Really want to see this.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2008)

Bourne Ultimatum - brilliantly shot, quick, a bit hard to follow but some ace camera work and decent plot. Like it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> Angel-A - great start. great ending. middle dragged a little. i liked how the lead character transgressed...7/10



Yes I seem to remember really liking this. At first I liked the way you were not sure one way or the other about Angela but think it blew some rather straight film making out of the water to make it 100% clear. I must watch it again, I have forgotten the general storyline.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Watching Evan Almighty -20 mins in, don't think I'll last the distance.


----------



## crustychick (Jul 2, 2008)

tonight I hope to watch, I'm a Cyborg, some crazy looking South Korean film!


----------



## Pip (Jul 2, 2008)

Any recommendations for a film to watch tomorrow? I don't want to re-watch some old shite of mine.


----------



## Firky (Jul 2, 2008)

crustychick said:


> tonight I hope to watch, I'm a Cyborg, some crazy looking South Korean film!



It is an excellent film, it's by the same bloke who did Old Boy (amazing film). There's a scene in it where's walk up a corridor in combat cyborg mode and it's as good as the fight scene in Old Boy for its choreography. I loved it 

I am a Cyborg, But That's OK!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2008)

Last night I watched Father Ted kick Bishop Brennan up the Arse


----------



## sojourner (Jul 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Last night I watched Father Ted kick Bishop Brennan up the Arse



I've changed the voice on my Tom Tom to the Irish blokey - who sounds EXACTLY like Dougal.  Fucking ace 




as you were


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I've changed the voice on my Tom Tom to the Irish blokey - who sounds EXACTLY like Dougal.



WIN ^


----------



## sojourner (Jul 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> WIN ^



  I can't stop chuckling to myself   I changed the speed camera alert to a cow mooing as well, for added fun

I probably need to get a life


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I probably need to get a life



Don't go changing....


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2008)

First couple of episodes of Penn & Tellers bullshit, S1. Not bad.


----------



## Augie March (Jul 3, 2008)

Southland Tales - Mess of a film and pretty incomprehensible at times, but entertaining as it certainly wasn't predictable. Probably worth a second viewing.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 3, 2008)

'The Lives of Others' - another excellent German film.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 3, 2008)

Bug. Bizarre yet strangely compelling and slighty leftfield. Certainly not a date movie.


----------



## Pip (Jul 4, 2008)

Bubba Ho-tep, Cry Baby, City Of God, and Howl's Moving Castle. Jeez. It was a bit of a marathon.


----------



## chazegee (Jul 5, 2008)

King of Donkey Kong, would recommend it to anyone. 
The intrigue and corruption revealed in it must me present in all sports.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2008)

All The Kings Men.

I believe Sean Penn to be one of the best [if not the best] actors of his generation.


----------



## chazegee (Jul 5, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> All The Kings Men.
> 
> I believe Sean Penn to be one of the best [if not the best] actors of his generation.



I love that bit when he's busted sniffing coke in his office in Carlito's way.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2008)

chazegee said:


> I love that bit when he's busted sniffing coke in his office in Carlito's way.



I'll have to watch that one. Penn is an actor who I'll watch any movie for, just to watch him act.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 5, 2008)

Northern Exposure


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 5, 2008)

currently watching Rock, Rock, Rock!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 5, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> All The Kings Men.
> 
> I believe Sean Penn to be one of the best [if not the best] actors of his generation.



I never finished watching that. I agree about Penn but that film just got me cold and left me colder. Didn't get a quarter of the way through. Might have to get it back and try again.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> I never finished watching that. I agree about Penn but that film just got me cold and left me colder. Didn't get a quarter of the way through. Might have to get it back and try again.



You were probably having trouble with the accents.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 6, 2008)

RISE OF THE FOOTSOLDIER - Brit movie about the 3 guys that got shot in the range rover in Essex mid 90's


----------



## Pip (Jul 6, 2008)

Blood monkey 

It was about crazy chimps on the rampage.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Balls of Fury. I thought it was supposed to be a comedy 

Be Kind Rewind, quite enjoyed this, nice easy film to sit down with, Mos Def and Jack Black made a good paring I thought.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> RISE OF THE FOOTSOLDIER - Brit movie about the 3 guys that got shot in the range rover in Essex mid 90's



Any good? I was going though the mountain of check discs I've got but never watched and noticed this.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 6, 2008)

10 items or less.... great little film


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2008)

I finally watched Juno - fucking great!


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 6, 2008)

The Golden Compass......

meh.....not awful not good, just...meh !


the youngest of the horde liked it though....might even inspire him to read it !


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 6, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Any good? I was going though the mountain of check discs I've got but never watched and noticed this.



yeah it is, I'd recommend reading the book "Essex Boys" before seeing the movie to give you some background knowledge


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 6, 2008)

last night i watched mars attacks and reefer madness.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 7, 2008)

Busy day yesterday 

Rambo 1 and 2, then forgeting Sarah Marshal, with In Bruges chucked in late the night before... 

not seen Rambo in about 15 years or so, class 

In Bruges was rather good also.. 

Happy face


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2008)

Re-watched Tekkonkinkreet, which is brilliant.


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 7, 2008)

Cracker - To Be A Somebody

Bloody excellent and still holds up well 14 years later


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Dead Silence - a terrible, terrible film. christ, why was this made? 

SPOILER ALERT - why didn't everyone sellotape their mouths? so fuckin' stupid?

Narnia: Prince Caspian - a bunch of Tory kids return to the magical world of Narnia. this was so forgettable. absolute shite of a film. don't waste your time. 

SPOILER ALERT - a black guy living in a white society will experience some form of abuse. 
a Centaur living amongst humans...can you imagine the abuse?
but according to Narnians, a black centaur is fine. 

Paris, je t'aime - some nice stories. and some shit ones. 50/50 - 5/10.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 7, 2008)

The Happening - cak


----------



## foo (Jul 8, 2008)

Atonement. Really didn't like the book (i never ever like his books much, can't stand the characters) - but i did enjoy the film and thought Kiera Knightly was excellent in it.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 8, 2008)

Redneck Zombies - Typical Troma movie


----------



## crustychick (Jul 8, 2008)

Eastern Promises. Classic bit of David Kronenburg brutality but a really good film. Interesting topic and well-acted in the most part. comedy Russian gangsters!


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 8, 2008)

_Zodiac_

(-_Finally_ got 'round to watching this.  An excellent film. )


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 8, 2008)

Midnight Movies - fantastic doc about the period in the 70s when midnight movies saved brilliant films from obscurity and turned them into cults..


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 8, 2008)

Days Of Glory - about Algerian soldiers fighting in WWII. Amazing film. Wrote more here http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=203378


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 8, 2008)

How The West Was Lost - an absolute brilliant (and satisfyingly lengthy) BBC doc featuring (and written by) Rich Hall looking at the relationship between US identity and the Western movie, and how one shaped the other... .Erudite, funny, entertaining, thorough. Marvellous stuff


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 8, 2008)

American Beauty, finally. Still deciding if it was brilliant, or something else.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 9, 2008)

Sopranos series one, disc three (episodes 8 and 9).


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> How The West Was Lost - an absolute brilliant (and satisfyingly lengthy) BBC doc featuring (and written by) Rich Hall looking at the relationship between US identity and the Western movie, and how one shaped the other... .Erudite, funny, entertaining, thorough. Marvellous stuff



I caught most of that a few weeks ago - was excellent


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 9, 2008)

A very long engagement - Fucking beautiful film


----------



## Lea (Jul 9, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> A very long engagement - Fucking beautiful film




Oh I've seen that. It's with Audrey Tautou and Jodie Foster has a small part. I was well impressed with Jodie's flawless French accent.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 9, 2008)

Lea said:


> Oh I've seen that. It's with Audrey Tautou and Jodie Foster has a small part. I was well impressed with Jodie's flawless French accent.



Yeah I was watching and thinking "She looks really like Jodie Foster" it was only when I saw the credits at the end


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 9, 2008)

A History Of Violence,


have to say i quite enjoyed it !


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 9, 2008)

crustychick said:


> Eastern Promises. Classic bit of David Kronenburg brutality but a really good film. Interesting topic and well-acted in the most part. comedy Russian gangsters!



the roman bath scene was awesome.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 9, 2008)

Rambo - i was shocked on how visual the violence was.
made me laugh at times. comical in fact. and stallone is beginning to look like a mistake from a transgender op. and what's happened to his speech? i swear it's gone worse.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 10, 2008)

The Fog of War

Got to say that I was pretty surprised that there wasn't a thread on this fantastic film. A brilliant documentary that is essentially a 90 minute interview with Robert Mcnamara, one of the most influential Americans of the twentieth century. If you have any interest in politics or history it's, to my mind, essential viewing. His eleven lessons should be standard reading for any civil servant.

Looks like I'll be spending the next few weeks ploughing through lovefilm's Errol Morris collection.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a Peckinpah splurge - Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia, Ride The High Country and Major Dundee.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 10, 2008)

Tomorrow I'm going to do the same with John Waters -  I've got Multiple Maniacs, Serial Mom, Cry Baby, Cecil B Demented, Pink Flamingos, Hairspray, Pecker and Polyester to choose from


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 10, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> A very long engagement - Fucking beautiful film



Just watched it myself, a fantastic movie. I'd avoided it for fear it was sentimental (rather than moving, I don't mind moving.. ) but I was wrong, was gorgeous. Amazing cast too, not just from Jeunet's normal company but also people like Elina Lowensohn.

So beautifully shot too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

Was feeling sorry for myself and needed some easy watching so opted for The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen which I really like. I know it is not everyones favourite but I find it very watchable.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 10, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to do the same with John Waters -  I've got Multiple Maniacs, Serial Mom, Cry Baby, Cecil B Demented, Pink Flamingos, Hairspray, Pecker and Polyester to choose from



no Female Trouble?

that's one of his best films!

i love Cecil B Demented.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

half watching United 93 now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

Watching the Wire today... 
Liking it but it is not grabbing me straight away. 
How did it take for the U75 fan club to get addicted?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in the same boat mate, stuck it on for 2 mins the other night then blanked it as it seemed too, I dunno, like you've got to follow it too much. I do know its meant to be the bizzle though so I may stick it on my ipod for the plane next week 

I could actually watch the whole of 24........fuck


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Watching the Wire today...
> Liking it but it is not grabbing me straight away.
> How did it take for the U75 fan club to get addicted?



For me it happened straight away, but generally it seems to take about 2 or 3 episodes to really start to give a shit.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Watching the Wire today...
> Liking it but it is not grabbing me straight away.
> How did it take for the U75 fan club to get addicted?



we talked about this the other day... it's didnt grab me and i found it boring most of the time... ok but nothing much more than that... made it to season 3 and stopped half way though or something..


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 10, 2008)

The Client.  It was sad watching knowing that early this year the kid died.  I kind wanted to warn him


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 10, 2008)

Jaquou le Croquant - Fucking ace movie, really getting into my french stuff


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> we talked about this the other day... it's didnt grab me and i found it boring most of the time... ok but nothing much more than that... made it to season 3 and stopped half way though or something..



Did three episodes and then fell asleep (poorly not bored) at the start of the fourth. Gonna take a bit of watching I reckon but I was getting there slowly.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Did three episodes and then fell asleep (poorly not bored) at the start of the fourth. Gonna take a bit of watching I reckon but I was getting there slowly.



You see that smacks of the first stages of heroin addiction.....the first few times you do it its not all that and you fall asleep, but after a few more goes you get _really_ into it


----------



## Diamond (Jul 11, 2008)

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead

Bit disappointing really. Pretty grim story and I wasn't convinced by the chopped up narrative structure. Great perfomances though from Ethan Hawke and Philip Seymour-Hoffman.


----------



## Disaster (Jul 11, 2008)

I watched some Will Smith film - 'I Am Legend'. I only watched it because it came free with my playstation and it wasn't worth much on ebay.

Absolute balls, anyway. The CG zombies were cringeworthy and the ending was weak.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 11, 2008)

Ghost Dog: Way Of The Samurai.

first time I've seen it straight  What a great movie. I love the bit when Sonny the mobster starts knocking out Flavor Flav rhymes


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 11, 2008)

Finished Wire Series 1 - good stuff.

Watched Lord of War, which has its moments


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 11, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Ghost Dog: Way Of The Samurai.
> 
> first time I've seen it straight  What a great movie. I love the bit when Sonny the mobster starts knocking out Flavor Flav rhymes



Yay, a film we can agree on.  Great film.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 11, 2008)

SPL - Hk action movie with Sammo Hung playing the baddie, The scene near the end where Sammo is getting choked and gets a call on his mobile the other guy eases off so he can tell his wife not to come into the room, I'm sure I've seen in another Asian movie maybe "A Bitter Sweet Life" anyone any ideas?


----------



## onthebrightside (Jul 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Watching the Wire today...
> Liking it but it is not grabbing me straight away.
> How did it take for the U75 fan club to get addicted?



It took about half way for me. Well worth persevering with.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

onthebrightside said:


> It took about half way for me. Well worth persevering with.



Got a couple of hours of sofa time now so gonna start episode four...


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 11, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Ghost Dog: Way Of The Samurai.
> 
> first time I've seen it straight  What a great movie. I love the bit when Sonny the mobster starts knocking out Flavor Flav rhymes




T'is a great film..............i love Forrest Whittaker !


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 12, 2008)

Battlestar Galactica - the miniseries.

Really excellent! Off to bump S1 up my rental list now, me and the boyfriend were both totally hooked by this. I especially liked the low tech analogue touches, and how much of the original ship's design they have retained.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 12, 2008)

The Davinci Code...

cak


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 12, 2008)

All About My Mother. It brought a manly tear to my eye.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 12, 2008)

Tsotsi. Again


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anybody not like the wire?


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 12, 2008)

never seen any of it.

this afternoon i watched king creole, after a good session of housework.


----------



## foo (Jul 12, 2008)

don't lie.


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 12, 2008)

why would i lie about watching king creole?


----------



## foo (Jul 12, 2008)

cos you're perverted. 

good film?


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 12, 2008)

yes, why do you ask 

who _are_ you!?!


----------



## foo (Jul 12, 2008)

your worst effing nightmare old chap. 

and leave my breasts alone!


----------



## foo (Jul 12, 2008)

is king creole the one with elvis in? 

i know people say his films are crap but they're pretty damn good imo.


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 12, 2008)

i feel like i'm being hounded off the boards


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 12, 2008)

yes it's the one with elvis in, and yes it is good 

and my wife is waiting for your phone call


----------



## foo (Jul 12, 2008)

yeh, an ad homeiwotsit attack. 

that's what this is.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 12, 2008)

King Creole is a wicked film !


(hums the song)


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 12, 2008)

foo said:


> yeh, an ad homeiwotsit attack.
> 
> that's what this is.



"you're just creating a strawman!" whatever *that* means.


----------



## foo (Jul 12, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> and my wife is waiting for your phone call



well i'm cooking dinner for three at the mo -  so she'll have to wait. xx


i didn't watch a video or a dvd last night. 


just thought i'd try to stay on topic... @ dodge and chik.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Colors (1988)
Director: Dennis Hopper
Sean Penn	
Robert Duvall

&

Scanners (1981)
Director: David Cronenberg
Jennifer O'Neill	 
Stephen Lack	
Patrick McGoohan


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2008)

Diary of the Dead. 

A million times shitter than how shit I was worried it might be.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 13, 2008)

Watched THX 1138 which i believe is George Lucas first film. Pretty mad and a bit hard to follow in places but very enjoyable to watch


----------



## Augie March (Jul 13, 2008)

I had the delight of watching Myers latest 'comedy' creation, The Love Guru last night. I say watched, we all stopped about 20 mins in after concluding it was painfully unfunny and awful to watch. 

Then following that watched Pathology which was just a really quite bizarre, but fairly sub-standard thriller. Still, never thought I'd see Peter Pertrelli smoke crack!


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 13, 2008)

Clerks 2.

Took me a while to get round to it, and I almost wish I hadn't bothered. It wasn't irredeemably shite, just mostly. Sentimental, feelgood toss that tries to pretend it's still edgy with donkey sex. Raised a couple of grins, but really - Smith has lost it hasn't he?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 13, 2008)

white noise II - awful. worse film i've seen all week.


----------



## Vash (Jul 13, 2008)

I watched Beowulf I;m not really with the interpretation of it him having sex with Grendels mother and the dragon being hos son.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 13, 2008)

Well not last night but earlier...

Brotherhood Taegukgi hwinalrimyeo

A bit sentimental but enjoyable, almost a tear at the end when he kneels down...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

Did Atonement, Last King of Scotland and The Diving Bell and the Butterfly over the weekend. All very different but all good films


----------



## Lea (Jul 14, 2008)

Watched Mamma Mia at the cinema yesterday. It was really rather silly and Pierce Brosnan has an awful singing voice. But it was a nice feel good movie.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 14, 2008)

Rescue Dawn - vg.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking forward to the next Batman film


----------



## zenie (Jul 14, 2008)

Paris Je taime and Brick Lane. 

Brick Lane was a let down I thought, Paris Je Taime superb


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2008)

eXisTenZ - David Cronenberg – fucking beautifully shot film, dodgy accents and acting throughout but its like they are meant to be like that, this is a film that knows it’s a film and doesn’t try to be anything else despite its subject matter. Almost every scene in this could be framed and hung up as a piece of art, I’m going to look for more Cronengberg stuff now, RFOAD is one of my fave films and this is great too 

Oh and I watched the first 5 minutes of The City of Lost Children before realising I had the wrong subtitles......FUCK ME  I was on a bit of K at the time and had to wake the mrs up to check that what was on telly was actually happening and wasnt just me freaking out. One of the most fucked up intro's to a film I've ever seen!


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> eXisTenZ - David Cronenberg – fucking beautifully shot film, dodgy accents and acting throughout but its like they are meant to be like that, this is a film that knows it’s a film and doesn’t try to be anything else despite its subject matter. Almost every scene in this could be framed and hung up as a piece of art, I’m going to look for more Cronengberg stuff now, RFOAD is one of my fave films and this is great too



It's great, isn't it? Totally underrated. I love thhe way ther narrative follows the pattern of a video game - going up and down 'levels'.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 14, 2008)

I watched 'No Country for Old Men'. It came to quite an abrupt end but I did enjoy it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 14, 2008)

The love Guru - was good i thought 

Harold & Kumar 2 - was ok, being stoned helped i guess... 

Loads of family guy - again ...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Loads of fmaily guy - again ...



Will we EVER tire of Family Guy? 

Hurry up with Season 7 Seth


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 14, 2008)

i need more south park tho


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

Watched a bit of Serenity.  The bloke playing the sub-Hans Solo character started to piss me off.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 14, 2008)

Cronos.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2008)

Black Sheep


Me and the girls were looking for a film to agree on and this was it.  Stupid silly film - we laughed all the way through


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Cronos.



I've been trying to watch this for fucking ages but I keep converting it wrong or something 

Is it worth all the fucking about?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I've been trying to watch this for fucking ages but I keep converting it wrong or something
> 
> Is it worth all the fucking about?



YES!!!!


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm ploughing my way through the box set of The Office at the moment. 

It's very funny but I can only watch one episode at a time as it gets too embarrassing. It's great, though - I watched the Quiz Night one last night.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 14, 2008)

watched butch cassidy and the sundance kid and twin town on saturday night. again!


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I've been trying to watch this for fucking ages but I keep converting it wrong or something
> 
> Is it worth all the fucking about?


 
Yeah it's pretty good - as with all Del Toro's films, an element of tension permeates every scene. Ergo, good horror.


----------



## Rizzy (Jul 14, 2008)

27 Dresses. My mum wanted to watch something fluffy and girlie.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Yeah it's pretty good - as with all Del Toro's films, an element of tension permeates every scene. Ergo, good horror.



Hang on, I was thinking of Chronos 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088919/

But this actually looks really good so will try and find it tonight


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 14, 2008)

There will be blood - fanatstic way to spend a couple of hours, captivating.

You kill me - excellent black humour from Kingsly.

Death at a funeral - just awful, only watched it for Dinklage and Tudyk.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tremors 3 - _They should have stopped at 2 _


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 15, 2008)

Charlie Bartlet... was good, was baked again tho,... must stop smoking so much.. anyway yeah like cool and i liked it and that.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 15, 2008)

Double-bill of the Chris Nolan version of Insomnia and the Aaron Eckhart-starring Thank You For Smoking. You'd never guess that I'm marking time until The Dark Knight, would you?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 15, 2008)

Persepolis

I don't think they could have done a better adaption. The 2 channel stereo track seemed to have some phasing issues and was mixed very badly, luckily the 5.1 worked perfectly in stereo.


----------



## dada (Jul 15, 2008)

perhaps love -

hong kong flick in chinese musical 
though there's the gorgeous takashi kaneshiro as the lead actor, it couldn't save it.  everytime they start singing i got annoyed.


----------



## Lea (Jul 16, 2008)

Mes Amis Mes Amours - about 2 French single dads who live in London and decide to move into the same house together as they are best mates. Like the title says it's about friendship and love. Nothing special but OK to pass the time.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 16, 2008)

The Boston Strangler - Tony Curtis/Henry Fonda face off  as fuck


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Clerks 2.
> 
> Took me a while to get round to it, and I almost wish I hadn't bothered. It wasn't irredeemably shite, just mostly. Sentimental, feelgood toss that tries to pretend it's still edgy with donkey sex. Raised a couple of grins, but really - Smith has lost it hasn't he?



Just a bit.

I was warned off it, but got a copy and watched it anyway 'cos Rosario Dawson warms the heartles of my cock.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 16, 2008)

Once Upon a Time in America. An old favourite with a great cast (except for Elizabeth Mcspudfuck) and a good (if somewhat long-winded) story arc.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 16, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just a bit.
> 
> I was warned off it, but got a copy and watched it anyway 'cos Rosario Dawson warms the heartles of my cock.



Nicely put. She is quite moreish


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Nicely put. She is quite moreish



Really?

I thought she looked more Puerto Rican. 




(coat got )


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 16, 2008)

The Blues Brothers. hadn't watched in it years, not sure it's aged that well. Sure, it's OTT and the music is great, but there are hardly any actual jokes and it's all a bit shabby


----------



## rekil (Jul 17, 2008)

House Of Fools. Russian film set in a mental hospital in Chechnya during the war. (Bryan Adams is in it but it works.)


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Young Frankenstein. Very good memories of this, love Marty Feldman as Igor. Thought it was ready for a re-watch with the kids. The "Abbie somebody" joke still made me piss myself.

The Ant Bully. Not all that really, Insects have been done in CGI already and I couldn't get interested really.

30 Days of Night. Quite enjoyed it, great idea, not that scary but then I don't remember being scared by a film for a long while.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2008)

Stander - Saffer movie about a cop who turns into a Robin Hood type bank robber under the apartheid regime. Was based on a true story and in sum was pretty good. 4 out of 5 stuff.

Capturing the Friedmans - Great film. Don't know what to think about the family, might reserve judgement until the features dvd arrives.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 17, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Young Frankenstein. Very good memories of this, love Marty Feldman as Igor. Thought it was ready for a re-watch with the kids. The "Abbie somebody" joke still made me piss myself.



"Pudding On Da Rizz"


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 17, 2008)

Hairspray (my 8 yr old girls favourite film cause of Zac Efron  ....)

the new(ish) one with John travolta playing Edna Turnblat

(ive had the music from it in my head all day.......)


----------



## chazegee (Jul 17, 2008)

Snakes on the plane. 
Now that's popcorn.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Preparing for sequels.

Rewatched Batman Begins, so fucking good. can the new film come close?

Saw Hellboy for the first time. Nice looking film, not so sure on the story but hey it's comic book stuff and was an enjoyable film overall with some top characters.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins - They should most deftly<? have stopped at 2 

Michael Gross is in all four dam he must be desperate for money.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2008)

Watched most of Bellissima the other night, but fell asleep towards the end


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 19, 2008)

Just watched Brick Lane, which I was thoroughly taken with. Shed a few tears too - even at this early hour...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 20, 2008)

Attack Of The Crab Monsters  - 1957 film with giant crabs with french accents.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 20, 2008)

nacho libre is on now


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Jerry Sadowitz...The Total Abuse Show

My most watched comedy video ever, a regular after club show. Downloaded it yesterday. There's some real moments of hilarity, it's from 1988 and he looks young. Some of it has dated and probably wouldn't be that funny for 20 somethings bu still worth a watch.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 20, 2008)

Chocolat and The Kite Runner.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 20, 2008)

last night.
The Survivors
(1983) 

Walter Matthau
Robin Williams
Jerry Reed

--------
 Got out of dvd folder for tonight.
The Fisher King 1991

Jeff Bridges	
Robin Williams
Mercedes Ruehl
Amanda Plummer	

_A lovely film _


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 20, 2008)

The Bucket List.  Some funny moments, easy to watch.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 20, 2008)

Vanishing Point

Quality cinematography and location footage, a great soundtrack, and the classic Dodge Challenger. 

Good stuff, but not quite _Two-Lane Blacktop_ or _Electra Glide In Blue_.


----------



## Iam (Jul 20, 2008)

28 Weeks Later.

Unggh. Not even saved at all by being in HD.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 20, 2008)

Planet Terror and then Death Proof.

(Grindhouse in other words. But I'm not sure what order I was supposed to watch them in...)


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 22, 2008)

The Quiet American.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 22, 2008)

Hancock

Was good i thought...


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 22, 2008)

A Very Long Engagement

the most visually stunning film I've seen in a long long time, sumptuous detail in every shot. Beautifully made. Classic Jeunet.


----------



## qoidjgf (Jul 22, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> A Very Long Engagement
> 
> the most visually stunning film I've seen in a long long time, sumptuous detail in every shot. Beautifully made. Classic Jeunet.



i love that film. 


savage grace - 
depressing and


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2008)

I watched half of Season 3 of Oz. Actually got an ache on my bum from sitting, wrapt, on an uncomfrotable sofa.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 23, 2008)

Some Voices. 

- twitchy kinda film


----------



## zenie (Jul 23, 2008)

Yetman said:


> eXisTenZ - David Cronenberg – fucking beautifully shot film, dodgy accents and acting throughout but its like they are meant to be like that, this is a film that knows it’s a film and doesn’t try to be anything else despite its subject matter. Almost every scene in this could be framed and hung up as a piece of art, I’m going to look for more Cronengberg stuff now, RFOAD is one of my fave films and this is great too


 
I watched it after your recommendation, it was* just* like being on ketamine!! 

Wicked film, very well done 

30 days of night, however, wasn't, What a load of shite.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 23, 2008)

zenie said:


> I watched it after your recommendation, it was* just* like being on ketamine!!
> 
> Wicked film, very well done
> 
> 30 days of night, however, wasn't, What a load of shite.



OMG I know!

I thought "ooh I like Alaska, I like vampire films, it got good reviews, should be good on a Sunday evening when ill".

Half way through we nearly turned it off as it was so rubbish but I need closure when watching films so we finished it. What a waste of an evening! 

I think eXisTenZ is quite watchable but a bit cheesy. We have it on DVD though so cant think its that bad.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2008)

"Last Year in Marienbad". Great film, but a bit wtf!


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 23, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Last Year in Marienbad". Great film, but a bit wtf!



I just didn't get it. Some brilliantly composed shots and that, but ????

You might enjoy this:


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2008)

zenie said:


> 30 days of night, however, wasn't, What a load of shite.



It's very rare that I switch off a film even halfway through.  But even Moulin bastard Rouge got longer than this pile of shite


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 24, 2008)

The Messengers - why? terrible. predictable. 

We Own the Night - excellent. and it reminds me of all the hong kong cop/gangster movies i grew up watching. recommend!


----------



## qoidjgf (Jul 24, 2008)

21 - MIT, boy genius, black jack, casino.  surprisingly good.

2 days in paris - didn't expect/know what it's all about beforehand.  enjoyed watching it.  many humourous moments - haven't laughed so hard for a long time.  love it.


----------



## zenie (Jul 24, 2008)

kittyP said:


> OMG I know!
> 
> I thought "ooh I like Alaska, I like vampire films, it got good reviews, should be good on a Sunday evening when ill".
> 
> ...


 
Yeh it was really shite, aaah well!!!

Will borrow existenz off you if that's cool!


----------



## foo (Jul 24, 2008)

The World of Apu

bloody great. i want to see more films like this.


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 24, 2008)

is it a spin-off from the simpsons?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2008)

The Mist. Although I like the ending, it was stupid.



Spoiler: Mist



Nobody would do that surely, I'd rather get eaten by the massive Cloverfield type thing they saw than shoot my little boy and the others. And anyway they could've waited there for three days till they got thirsty, and as it turned out the mist cleared in five minutes.



..that said it's good to not have the Hollywood ending again.

30 Days of Night. Liked the vampires, proper hard cunts.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 24, 2008)

zenie said:


> Yeh it was really shite, aaah well!!!
> 
> Will borrow existenz off you if that's cool!



Of course my lovely! We need to see you again soon anyways.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2008)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang. Loved it! Robert Downey Jr.....swoon.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 25, 2008)

CONfidence - got halfway through before realising I'd seen it before. Watched the rest anyway. 

Rachel Weisz smoulders somewhat, Ed Burns is a full fat Affleck, Giamatti always good, Hoffman totally ludicrous and once again Andy Garcia steps in 'cos they couldn't afford Pacino.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2008)

Cloverfield


It was alright.  Nowt spesh, but did give me friggin spider nightmares


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2008)

The Wages of Fear. Fascinating stuff, although I was more gripped by the frankly homoerotic undercurrents than anything else.


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2008)

We finally got Juno on lovefilm and I loved it. I thought Ellen Page was brilliant and the soundtrack was fantastic. Thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I've just added Hard Candy to my rental list and also I've finally given in and added The Wire.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I just didn't get it. Some brilliantly composed shots and that, but ????


Exactly!
I've been told it's about memory and time, but I still say "wtf?"!! 


> You might enjoy this:



I can't "do" youtube, still on dial-up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Kiss Kiss Bang Bang. Loved it! Robert Downey Jr.....swoon.



Very funny film. 

It's also probably the first time I've actually liked Val Kilmer in a film.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 27, 2008)

redbelt - avoid.


----------



## Annierak (Jul 27, 2008)

Debbie does Duckinfield

Northern porn at it's best


----------



## qoidjgf (Jul 27, 2008)

restraint - austrailian thriller.  worth a rental.

daylight robbery - bank robbery got away.  some annoying characters.  but it' alright.


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 27, 2008)

the last emperor

it was good seeing them in the forbidden city and the summer palace and being able to say - "i've been there" and actually get some sort of feel of what the places might have been like as they were intended, not just as places for sight-seeing* 

(* i went on holiday to beijing earlier this year)


----------



## qoidjgf (Jul 27, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> the last emperor
> 
> it was good seeing them in the forbidden city and the summer palace and being able to say - "i've been there" and actually get some sort of feel of what the places might have been like as they were intended, not just as places for sight-seeing



it was a good film indeed.
very pictorial.
one of my favourite scenes was when the child emperor rode his bicycle around the forbidden city.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2008)

half of wanted... i feel asleep... it's fucking stupid really, but the special effects are awesome.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 28, 2008)

First two episodes of The Wire S2. Great stuff, especially the terrifying docklands scenery.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2008)

"Children of Men" and "Cross of Iron", both of which I very much enjoyed.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 28, 2008)

Season 4 of BSG, episode 1-4. Excellent stuff. Horrible death in episode 3


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2008)

oh yeah Watched Son on Rambow on the weekend, now that was good and i only cired once


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2008)

The Son


Very slow to build up, but a really good film I thought, very subtle


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 28, 2008)

Midnight Cowboy which I quite enjoyed.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 29, 2008)

finished watching wanted.... fucking stupid film, the action was ok, but the whole story was gash....


----------



## zenie (Jul 29, 2008)

4 months, 3 weeks, 2 days - why do I watch these kind of films? 

They don't exactly make me cheery and happy, there was no profound message or epiphany while watching it, It was horrific and depressing!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2008)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 30, 2008)

Wire series 2, episodes 1 & 2.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 30, 2008)

More BSG4


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2008)

I liked that series.  Can't wait for it to come back like crack, though hopefully without any of the social problems crack caused.

I watched a copy of Harold & Kumar escape from Guantanamo Bay.  It was pretty funny.  Pretty gently funny like the first one in that it was never going to be anywhere near the funniest film I'd ever seen but I laughed out loud about two or three times which is actually pretty good going for a bitter and twisted freak like me, rejected by a society that does not understand me.  

I'm looking forward to Pineapple Express.  I'll basically watch any slacker/stoner comedy.  It's my level, I think.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 30, 2008)

First three episodes of Firefly. I don't think I'll ever love it as naturally as I love Buffy, but it's growing on me 

More Wire S2.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 30, 2008)

It's next on my desperate to watch list (BSG) seen the mini-series and waiting for a mate to lend me the DVDs.

Excited.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 30, 2008)

Garden State

Wasn't really very good. None of the characters were particularly interesting. Zach Braff just played it numb and hardly seemed to 'come out of it' as his character is supposed to during the end. That combined with the explicit lack of charm, kooky or otherwise, from Natalie Portman's character (is it just me or is she actually not a very good actress? I can't think of any really impressive or likeable performances since she stole the show in Beautiful Girls, which incidentally is a far superior homecoming movie than Garden State) made the relationship which was the central conceit of the film flat and rather empty. There were some good bits but it felt like the film as a whole was a bit half baked and overhyped.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 30, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Garden State
> 
> Wasn't really very good. None of the characters were particularly interesting. Zach Braff just played it numb and hardly seemed to 'come out of it' as his character is supposed to during the end. That combined with the explicit lack of charm, kooky or otherwise, from Natalie Portman's character (is it just me or is she actually not a very good actress? I can't think of any really impressive or likeable performances since she stole the show in Beautiful Girls, which incidentally is a far superior homecoming movie than Garden State) made the relationship which was the central conceit of the film flat and rather empty. There were some good bits but it felt like the film as a whole was a bit half baked and overhyped.



Just another of those yank faux-indie college movies that seem to be redolent with poignancy and meaning and are actually redolent with fuck all.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Garden State
> 
> Wasn't really very good. None of the characters were particularly interesting. Zach Braff just played it numb and hardly seemed to 'come out of it' as his character is supposed to during the end. That combined with the explicit lack of charm, kooky or otherwise, from Natalie Portman's character (is it just me or is she actually not a very good actress? I can't think of any really impressive or likeable performances since she stole the show in Beautiful Girls, which incidentally is a far superior homecoming movie than Garden State) made the relationship which was the central conceit of the film flat and rather empty. There were some good bits but it felt like the film as a whole was a bit half baked and overhyped.



I saw it at the cinema a few years back and thought it was great but sat my girlfriend down to watch it on DVD and cringed throughout at how....fucking shite it was in places.  I'd now give it a 5 or 6/10.  It's not unbearable but it isn't that great either. 

I actually think that I was pretty much blinded to its faults by my intense love of Natalie Portman the first time I saw it with a mate of mine and it was the only the presence of a living, breathing beautiful woman by my side when I watched it the second time that alerted me to how...how....shitty and lame it is.  

Still love Natalie Portman though, even if no girls exist in the real world who are like her character in this film and if they do they are either A)intensely annoying or B)intensely false and all the kooky shit is a massive affectation caused by some incredibly deeply rooted insecurities.


----------



## zenie (Jul 30, 2008)

Mr Magorium's wonder Emporium!!! 

Wicked kids film, like an old school childrens feature film, with lots of make believe and magic!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2008)

zenie said:


> Mr Magorium's wonder Emporium!!!
> 
> Wicked kids film, like an old school childrens feature film, with lots of make believe and magic!



Is that actually any good then?  Was dithering about it when it came out.  I can usually handle that kind of stuff pretty easily on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 30, 2008)

30 Days of Night. Excellent and very scary!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 30, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> First three episodes of Firefly. I don't think I'll ever love it as naturally as I love Buffy, but it's growing on me
> 
> More Wire S2.



I enjoyed the series but, I'm glad they left it at one series as I felt it wasn't really gong anywhere


----------



## Diamond (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh forgot to mention. Saw United 93 the night before last. Absolutely fantastic film. A large amount of it follows the incompetence, or more accurately the incomprehension, of NORAD, the FAA and the localised air controlers to what is actually going on. A lot of the agencies were getting their up to date info from CNN, people calling random United Airlines departments from air phones on the planes, and eyewitnesses in control towers. Shows you what total chaos ensues when you shift the whole thing out of peoples' expectations re: crashed planes and hijackings.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Jul 30, 2008)

Slither - daft comedy horror, £3 in the local cornershop
Went the Day Well? - excellent Brit B&W wartime film


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 30, 2008)

Diamond said:


> (is it just me or is she actually not a very good actress? I can't think of any really impressive or likeable performances since she stole the show in Beautiful Girls, which incidentally is a far superior homecoming movie than Garden State)



It's not just you. She's jank. A total personality void.

I also agree about Beautiful Girls  not that I've seen Garden State (or ever will), but you know what I mean.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2008)

The Illusionist... was alright, entertaining in a fairytale kind of way.

Watched Amazing Grace the night before... really enjoyed it, and was educational too


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 31, 2008)

The Wire series 5....only 3 episodes to go.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Part 2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Finished The Wire, excellent stuff, probably rewatch in Winter.

And for some fucking unknown reason I watched Harold and Kumar escape from Guantanamo Bay, what a load of shit.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

Rise - some vampire thing with Lucy Liu and Michael Chiklis. Not bad but not especially good either...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 2, 2008)

Wanted - this was a headache. worse film i've seen all year. maybe even the last two years.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 2, 2008)

_13 Tzemti_ - don't know if I wasn't in the mood but I didn't find it tense at all.


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 2, 2008)

Having just purchased the first 2 series of The Wire (£14.97 each from Amazon!), watched episodes 2 and 3 of the 1st series last night. Very enjoyable so far - I have never seen it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 2, 2008)

good will hunting

it was good but some of the acting wasn't as good as usual but still was cool


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 2, 2008)

I recently joined LOVEfilm and enjoying films popping through my letterbox. Not sure if I will watch it tonight but I have The Golden Compass to watch. Anyone seen it ? I read the books it's based on a few back and really enjoyed them.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 2, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> I recently joined LOVEfilm and enjoying films popping through my letterbox. Not sure if I will watch it tonight but I have The Golden Compass to watch. Anyone seen it ? I read the books it's based on a few back and really enjoyed them.



yeh, there's a couple of threads on it if you do a search 

me and my daughter are big fans of the books too, and weren't disappointed by the film...apart from a couple of bits.  i'll say no more, but would be interested to hear what you thought of the film


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 2, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> _13 Tzemti_ - don't know if I wasn't in the mood but I didn't find it tense at all.



I had the same reaction - it's a well made film and enjoyable, but completely lacking in tension.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind - bit silly, but really enjoyed it 

Also watched Frida yesterday afternoon - loved it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 2, 2008)

Eastern Promises

It was pretty good.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 3, 2008)

1st time see 

children of men 

 what all the fuss about.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> 1st time see
> 
> children of men
> 
> what all the fuss about.



Quite. Looked good, otherwise pants.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Be Kind Rewind - bit silly, but really enjoyed it
> 
> Also watched Frida yesterday afternoon - loved it.



Both films which made me sob a bit, in totally different ways


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2008)

Sunspots said:


>



I bought that and thought it was a bit pants - shit quality etc. And I LOVE The Make Up


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 3, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I bought that and thought it was a bit pants - shit quality etc. And I LOVE The Make Up



Yeah, the main film _Blue Is Beautiful_ was rather boring (-although the concept of 'defecting from the USA' was interesting), but much better if viewed with Svenonius' entertainingly ambiguous commentary.  I thought all the live footage was electric stuff though.  

The Make Up were so fucking cool.


----------



## Iam (Aug 3, 2008)

Underworld

On Blu Ray. Good transfer, looked spectacular. Still pretty much rubbish, but enjoyable rubbish.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2008)

worth it for beckinsale gothed up in a catsuit imo


----------



## Iam (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely


----------



## dweller (Aug 3, 2008)

Kuroneko 

black and white 1968 japanese ghost film by Kaneto Shindo, 
I really enjoyed it
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0122136/


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Be Kind Rewind - bit silly, but really enjoyed it
> 
> Also watched Frida yesterday afternoon - loved it.



The first I actually enjoyed more than I thought I would.

Have yet to see the second but really want to see it.

Watched this last night!
Not really sure what to say about it. Odd!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 3, 2008)

The Innocents - good dialogue. questionable ending.

2 Days in Paris - yep...that's how i see relationships too. choice. selection. is that person worth the baggage...and i love the 'fairy' scene. Recommend!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 4, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> The Innocents - good dialogue. questionable ending.



Which one?

Out of these?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 4, 2008)

kittyP said:


> Which one?
> 
> Out of these?



There's only one worth watching; the Pressburger/Powell one with Deborah Kerr.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 4, 2008)

"Cross of Iron" (again). I love seeing Maximillian Schell's supercilious _Junker_ prick get paid back.
Also "The Nest", a French thriller about a warehouse burglary, a high security prisoner being transported to court by the military and a bunch of mad assassins trying to free the prisoner. Good honest hokum, especially the testicle-crushing!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 4, 2008)

kittyP said:


> Which one?
> 
> Out of these?



with deborah kerr - but it was in black and white...

you seen? i'm still thinking about it...


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2008)

Watched Hellboy last night.  The story and dialogue were absolutely dire.  Most ridiculous love story ever - why does EVERY film HAVE to have one?  - but the visuals were excellent, as expected from Del Torro.


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

Die Hard 4.0

Mildly diverting, but well before the end I was ready to go to bed.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2008)

Isn't that more of a comment on you than the film though?  Or a bit of a metaphor for life itself?


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

Not really, just that the ending wasn't very good. The rest of it was ok (not brilliant, but ok), the ending was poor.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2008)

I really liked it.  I thought it was just one massive pisstake of the whole genre basically.


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

Seemed to rather run out of steam for me. Oh well.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 4, 2008)

Die Hard 4.0 was awful...gee...utter trash...at least in the first one, he was vulnerable - making it more 'realistic.'


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought the explosions were good, the one liners were good and that's pretty much all there is to the films so I can't see where they've gone wrong.  Even Shia Lebouf didn't piss me off, which is pretty incredible.


----------



## geekpenguin (Aug 4, 2008)

I watched 13 Going on 30 yesterday . Needed something a bit cheery and that makes you feel happy for once. Too much stress in life right now, and too many action thrillers. Shall be watching The Usual Suspects for the first time later in the week...as a film student, I probably should have seen it already but never got around to it. My friend let me borrow his director's cut copy. Any good?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 4, 2008)

geekpenguin said:


> I watched 13 Going on 30 yesterday . Needed something a bit cheery and that makes you feel happy for once. Too much stress in life right now, and too many action thrillers. Shall be watching The Usual Suspects for the first time later in the week...as a film student, I probably should have seen it already but never got around to it. My friend let me borrow his director's cut copy. Any good?



Very good, if you can stand Benicio del Toro's mumbling and Stephen Baldwin's "acting". Clever story.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Hostel Part II* - in conclusion then; the rich are murdering scumbags, here's some blood and boobies to prove our point.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2008)

Dancer in the Dark - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0168629/

Took two evenings to watch (due to my my tiredness not the film) but really liked it. Was really quite stunning and I had to hold back the 'man tears' at a few occasions. 

Björk is just unique as a human being and performer


----------



## Diamond (Aug 5, 2008)

All The President's Men

Great film and fantastic performances all round. Makes you realise how few good actors there are at the moment.

The Pianist

Strangely uninvolving. Emilia Fox was rubbish, Maureen Lipman surprisingly good and Adrien Brody was excellent; but having said that the main character was just a bit flat and the rest of the film suffered as a result.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2008)

Dogville...really odd but enjoyed it (didn't realise it was quite so long though!)


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> if you can stand Benicio del Toro's mumbling



Hey, Benny does world class mumbling I'll have you know!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Hey, Benny does world class mumbling I'll have you know!



"blehbleh mmbleh bbmmbbllmmeh", as Benicio would say.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 5, 2008)

"Stargate: The Ark of Truth". Enjoyable closure to the "left hanging in the air" season ten of "Stargate SG-1".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2008)

geekpenguin said:


> I watched 13 Going on 30 yesterday . Needed something a bit cheery and that makes you feel happy for once. Too much stress in life right now, and too many action thrillers. Shall be watching *The Usual Suspects *for the first time later in the week...as a film student, I probably should have seen it already but never got around to it. My friend let me borrow his director's cut copy. Any good?



One of my favourite, favourite movies.

Benicio mumbles but his character, Fenster, is brilliant!! And Kevin Pollock is one of those chaarcter actors who is always great yet somehow underated


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Stargate: The Ark of Truth". Enjoyable closure to the "left hanging in the air" season ten of "Stargate SG-1".



I used to be an avid fan of "Stargate: SG1" but lost track years ago, about season 4 I think. Kind of which I'd kept going with it but..


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 5, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I used to be an avid fan of "Stargate: SG1" but lost track years ago, about season 4 I think. Kind of which I'd kept going with it but..



10 seasons of SGI, a re-release of the original Spader/Russell movie that includes about 20 mins of extra footage that make the story flow *much* better (well worth investing £5-7 in IMHO), 4 seasons of "Stargate Atlantis", and the second of six films to bring the "SG-1" mythos to a conclusion has just been released.

I'm very fond of it, though, in the same way I am of Babylon 5 and DS 9; good storylines, good acting and a lack of the kind of "in your face" moralising that a lot of US TV seems to love.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 5, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of my favourite, favourite movies.
> 
> Benicio mumbles but his character, Fenster, is brilliant!! And Kevin Pollock is one of those chaarcter actors who is always great yet somehow underated



Good character actors almost always are though, but without them most films would be kack.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> 10 seasons of SGI, a re-release of the original Spader/Russell movie that includes about 20 mins of extra footage that make the story flow *much* better (well worth investing £5-7 in IMHO), 4 seasons of "Stargate Atlantis", and the second of six films to bring the "SG-1" mythos to a conclusion has just been released.
> 
> I'm very fond of it, though, in the same way I am of Babylon 5 and DS 9; good storylines, good acting and a lack of the kind of "in your face" moralising that a lot of US TV seems to love.



Never got into Babylon 5 but I loved DS9 - it's my favourite Star Trek, not a popular opinion but I don't care! Though I have avoided watching the repeats on whichever Freeview channel they are on as I know I would just get swept up/obssessed again and I spend enough time in front of the TV as it is 

Battlestar Gallactica is my current favourite


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 5, 2008)

LOST S04 watched 1 to 8

can see it coming. Jacks a fool


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been fulfilling my maternity leave promise to self and watching Buffy from start to finish (again). Currently partway through S2


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2008)

you dont mess with the Zohan... was rather good i thought, did laugh more than the other half a fair bit....

8.5/10


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2008)

Fargo - again. i saw this ages ago and was pleased to watch it again. top film. 

i'm going to go around talking like Marge all day long....ya.


----------



## geekpenguin (Aug 6, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> 10 seasons of SGI, a re-release of the original Spader/Russell movie that includes about 20 mins of extra footage that make the story flow *much* better (well worth investing £5-7 in IMHO), 4 seasons of "Stargate Atlantis", and the second of six films to bring the "SG-1" mythos to a conclusion has just been released.
> 
> I'm very fond of it, though, in the same way I am of Babylon 5 and DS 9; good storylines, good acting and a lack of the kind of "in your face" moralising that a lot of US TV seems to love.



I feel really sad about SG:1 - personally, I think it just went to pot after Jack (O'Neill - Richard Dean Anderson) left. He was my fave character and Ben Browder - Cameron, or whatever his name is - just could not fill his shoes. If they'd let Carter be the lead Colonel in SG:1, I think it would have worked way better, especially seeing as she'd been given the rank of Colonel when Jack got Brigadeer General. And the Orai (sp?), what was going on there???

I never really got past the first season of Atlantis - it was good, I just sort of missed a few and stopped watching. Might have to start again now Jewel Stait (of Firefly fame!!!) is in it .


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2008)

geekpenguin said:


> I feel really sad about SG:1 - personally, I think it just went to pot after Jack (O'Neill - Richard Dean Anderson) left. He was my fave character and Ben Browder - Cameron, or whatever his name is - just could not fill his shoes. If they'd let Carter be the lead Colonel in SG:1, I think it would have worked way better, especially seeing as she'd been given the rank of Colonel when Jack got Brigadeer General. And the Orai (sp?), what was going on there???


I don't know about "went to pot"!, but the dynamic certainly changed, and without O'Neill's _savoir faire_ and gentle ironicism, you're left with Ben Browder's character being brash and puppy-doggish, which is appealing for a couple of episodes, but gets old *really* quickly.
IIRC the reason Carter wasn't given the lead was because Amanda Tapping didn't want a lead role. 


> I never really got past the first season of Atlantis - it was good, I just sort of missed a few and stopped watching. Might have to start again now Jewel Stait (of Firefly fame!!!) is in it .


Hubba!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 7, 2008)

John Waters night last night, "Serial Mom", "Cecil B. Demented", "Crybaby" and "Hairspray".

Bliss.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2008)

geekpenguin said:


> I feel really sad about SG:1 - personally, I think it just went to pot after Jack (O'Neill - Richard Dean Anderson) left. He was my fave character and Ben Browder - Cameron, or whatever his name is - just could not fill his shoes. If they'd let Carter be the lead Colonel in SG:1, I think it would have worked way better, especially seeing as she'd been given the rank of Colonel when Jack got Brigadeer General. And the Orai (sp?), what was going on there???
> 
> I never really got past the first season of Atlantis - it was good, I just sort of missed a few and stopped watching. Might have to start again now Jewel Stait (of Firefly fame!!!) is in it .





ViolentPanda said:


> I don't know about "went to pot"!, but the dynamic certainly changed, and without O'Neill's _savoir faire_ and gentle ironicism, you're left with Ben Browder's character being brash and puppy-doggish, which is appealing for a couple of episodes, but gets old *really* quickly.
> IIRC the reason Carter wasn't given the lead was because Amanda Tapping didn't want a lead role.
> 
> Hubba!!



I went to drama college with Ben Browder - nice enough guy but a little full of himself


----------



## Fictionist (Aug 7, 2008)

Das Boot (Again)


----------



## Annierak (Aug 7, 2008)

Not a dvd but i did get to see the Imagine programme about Annie Leibovitz on the net last night, was


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful Thing... really enjoyed it - very very funny in parts.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2008)

Clueless on Filmfour.  Forgotten what a great, clever little film this was . 

The day before I watched The Thing,which was also


----------



## onthebrightside (Aug 8, 2008)

I watched The Limey again last night.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 8, 2008)

*A total chucklefest...*

_The Seventh Seal_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2008)

I watched 56 hours of Oz over the last few weeks 

Last night I tried to watch Die Hard 4.0 (to give it another chance) but couldn't get through the 1st 10 minutes :shudder:


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 9, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I watched 56 hours of Oz over the last few weeks



 Can't decide whether Oz or The Wire is my favorite series


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 9, 2008)

hannibal rising - gaspard ulliel is a fuckin' amazing actor.

the film was pretty good - dunno why it got panned so.


----------



## Fictionist (Aug 10, 2008)

Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 10, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Charlie Wilson's War



Got myself a copy of that a couple of weeks ago, not got round to watching it yet, Any good ?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 10, 2008)

paradise lost - rubbish.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2008)

The Mothman Prophecies 

Liked


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2008)

Not much yesterday, been a South Park fest so far today


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 10, 2008)

Finished off S2 of The Wire. It's even more epically brilliant the second time around.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 10, 2008)

Just watched Kiss, kiss, bang, bang - brilliant - absolutely loved it!


----------



## DriveWRC (Aug 11, 2008)

_Fulltime Killer_ - A great Hong Kong action film.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2008)

Wire


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 11, 2008)

Over the weekend I watched Attack of the 50 foot woman, the original and not the remake, a rather silly film that passes an hour nicely 

Wall-E, I found this to be a superb film and one i'll definitely watch again.

Le conseguenze dell'Amore (The consequences of Love) a brilliant film with an equally brilliant soundtrack, I thought this would bore me when I first started watching it but I found it engrossing and a film that will stick in my head for quite a while.


----------



## DriveWRC (Aug 11, 2008)

Smoky said:


> Wall-E, I found this to be a superb film and one i'll definitely watch again.



My girlfriend and I went to see _WALL-E_ last weekend and enjoyed it.  We'll be buying that one when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 11, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Just watched Kiss, kiss, bang, bang - brilliant - absolutely loved it!



It's great isn't it? I love Robert Downey Jr 



Smoky said:


> Le conseguenze dell'Amore (The consequences of Love) a brilliant film with an equally brilliant soundtrack, I thought this would bore me when I first started watching it but I found it engrossing and a film that will stick in my head for quite a while.



Fantastic film. The director's made another since that's also meant to be excellent, I should get round to watching it really.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 11, 2008)

Big Stan - was ok, funny in parts, kinda silly but ideal for a sunday afternoon with some wine and jazz fags.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 11, 2008)

I swore blind I would smash my head against the wall if I ever watched another Nick Love film with Danny F**kin Dyer in-and just because of the controversy surrounding Outlaw I wanted to see what the fuss was all about. Today I have a very sore head-dross of the highest order.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 11, 2008)

DriveWRC said:


> _Fulltime Killer_ - A great Hong Kong action film.



 seen that myself


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 11, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Just watched Kiss, kiss, bang, bang - brilliant - absolutely loved it!



"You fucked Chook Chutney?"


----------



## Sadken (Aug 11, 2008)

I thought Wall-E was alright but really nothing more than that.  

I watched Son of Rambow on thursday night and had a little tear in my eye cos it reminded me of growing up with my big brother.  Showed it to my girlfriend and she wasn't really feeling it in the same way.  Might be a boy's film...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 11, 2008)

Son of Rambow made me cry also.. twice


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2008)

Grønne slagtere, De 

or

The Green Butchers


A strange Danish film - funny, disturbing, _interesting_


----------



## Rollem (Aug 12, 2008)

rocky


----------



## Fictionist (Aug 12, 2008)

Alvin & The Chipmunks.

Seriously.


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 12, 2008)

Hellboy, ready to go off and see the sequel


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 13, 2008)

Vantage Point.

Proof the Spanish don't have the concept of the 'action flick'. It can't be good to do that much laughing, when they mean it to be serious.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2008)

More South Park. 

Have a lot of new films (Cheers Bob) to watch too


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 13, 2008)

I bet i know which one you put on first? just to check like


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I bet i know which one you put on first? just to check like



B** & B*** or something.... 

That is quite a tan you have mate, been out much or just sitting under the Hydroponics at home?


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 13, 2008)

Baise Moi. Was shockingly graphic, although not actually very good. Worth watching though.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> B** & B*** or something....
> 
> That is quite a tan you have mate, been out much or just sitting under the Hydroponics at home?



does my dick look smaller than before tho


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2008)

"Edge of Darkness", episodes 1-3.


----------



## Wintermute (Aug 13, 2008)

National Treasure 2. 

Fuck me that's an appallingly bad film. Seriously, fuck ME. The acting is merely rubbish, but the plot... there's a _giant Inca temple_ buried under _Mount Fucking Rushmore_. And some other stuff, all of which pushes your suspension of disbelief way past "This is just silly" and well into "Why the fuck am I even watching this?"

Don't watch it. Really, don't. I'm considering sending it back to BitTorrent and complaining


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i thought the first one was ok ish, then when i stuck the other one on and fuck me i nealry smashed the TV in.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 13, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Edge of Darkness", episodes 1-3.



Class drama from the BBC-up there with Threads IMO


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 14, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> Hellboy, ready to go off and see the sequel




watched hellboy ( directors cut ) last night and then the sequel this evening ( there is an excellent R5 dvd quality on usenet ) , both pretty good , if you liked the first one you will like the 2nd me thinks


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 14, 2008)

The end of the first half of season 4 of Battlestar Galactica. On the whole, this series hasn't been up to par, but the last episode was great


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 14, 2008)

21 with Kevin Spacey. It's a bit of fun; forgettable pap.

Why do the idiots keep going back to the same casino? I haven't been to MIT, and even I can figure that one out.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2008)

Episodes 4-6 of "Edge of Darkness". Like Grandma Death says, classic BBC drama. Timeless.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Meantime. Was always one of my favourite Mike Leigh films but I expected to find it dated and give up halfway. 

It didn't and I still love it, Mark (Phil Daniels) is funny as fuck and there are bits like the dole queuing that are spot on.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 14, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> Episodes 4-6 of "Edge of Darkness". Like Grandma Death says, classic BBC drama. Timeless.



...and in the same breath I'd argue its up there with Boys from The Blackstuff too.


----------



## bubba_jones (Aug 14, 2008)

Not sure if this has been on the thread already, but just watched 'The Orphanage' - a Spanish horror movie directed by the same guy who did 'Pan's Labrinyth'.

Family move into an old orphanage, their little boy starts playing with invisible friends, then suddenly goes missing. Increasingly mentally fragle mother goes looking for him.

Sounds like your average horror movie, but it was done really well. Very creepy and atmospheric. 

The night before watched "Zombie Strippers" and don't know whether it's the best or worst movie I've seen ... it's self-conscisouly tacky shite, but you've got to respect a movie that has dialogue that varies between:

In From The Sticks Newbie Jesus Freak Stripper: "Perhaps, but listen to that [roars of crowd in background] .. that acceptance, that praise, that confidence and sense of pride ... self."
Cynical Roll Your Eyes Seen It All Before Stripper: "That's not a sense of self but a rushing towards the mean."
In From The Sticks: "But it's so fucking cool ..."

And:

Big Baddy Zombie Stripper: "Skank Zombie Whore Bitch, prepare to die !"
Bitchy Rival Zombie Stripper: " Been there, done that, loser !"

Well you have to give it at least some consideration ...


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 15, 2008)

Going through the box of videos with the teenager so last night it was Quadrophenia.

Still the best yooof cultcha film ever. 

Was the film responsible for the mod revival at the time or was that already in motion? I never realised the album was so much older than the film until now.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 15, 2008)

Four more episodes of Firefly. Mostly so cheesy I actually felt embarrassed watching it, with the occasional flash of genuine Whedon gold. Why did everyone get so upset about this being cancelled?


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 15, 2008)

Blood Diamond

Mrs shoes wont accept it was just hollywood fluff


----------



## Vash (Aug 15, 2008)

Funny games US, which after seeing the original was probably the worst film I've ever seen.  Totally wooden killers and the asides too the camera just seemed crap and emotionless.  It didn't even have the bit where the film stops half way through after the child gets shot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 16, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> ...and in the same breath I'd argue its up there with Boys from The Blackstuff too.



Agreed. Then again, ITV pulled off "Made in Britain", so they did  put out some good drama too, just not as much as the Beeb.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 17, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> Agreed. Then again, ITV pulled off "Made in Britain", so they did  put out some good drama too, just not as much as the Beeb.



Made in Britain *sigh* why can't ITV make shows like that anymore? Now its the home of twee television dramas-certainly nowhere near as challenging as Made in Britain.

I watched Before Before The Devil Knows Your Dead-superb stuff from Lumet. As per normal Hoffman turns in a great performance-the guy is one of the greatest actors in cinema today.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 17, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> Made in Britain *sigh* why can't ITV make shows like that anymore? Now its the home of twee television dramas-certainly nowhere near as challenging as Made in Britain.


A few years ago I asked a mate who worked for an independent production company why "challenging" stuff didn't get made, and he reckoned it's all down to money and risk. If you make something anodyne but with a "big name" in it you're more likely to sell it to a network. That's why stuff like "Life on Mars" gets such an appreciative audience; people are hungry for good tv.


> I watched Before The Devil Knows Your Dead-superb stuff from Lumet. As per normal Hoffman turns in a great performance-the guy is one of the greatest actors in cinema today.


I love the way Hoffman plays Jeanne D'Arc's conscience in Besson's "Joan of Arc - The Messenger". *Just* enough menace that you can't be sure whether he's an angel, a devil or an inner voice. The man does "subtle" just as well as he does "full on".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 17, 2008)

Yesterday was "Bowling for Columbine" and "Nosferatu".


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 17, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> The man does "subtle" just as well as he does "full on".



Indeed and if you like his full on stuff check out Punch Drunk Love....very very funny performance from him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2008)

Cloverfield - much better than I expected it to be - didn't like the characters much but it was reasonably exciting for a monster movie
Jumper - pretty dire - it's a children's film really


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 18, 2008)

Family Plot - lesser seen late-era Hitchcock. All good.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2008)

An Angel at my Table - god, what a fantastic film.  Really enjoyed this - absolutely everything about it 

Kes - fucking classic


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 18, 2008)

Cloverfield - I thought it was shite, just Blair Witch made with a big monster instead, characters so bad I was glad when they died.

In Bruges - Excellent, laugh out loud moments especially the scene with the dwarf and the hooker.

Son of Rambow - Fun sunday night viewing


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 18, 2008)

Teeth (on pirate) - quite funny, nice disembodied peni (ie the ones on the floor...) but lack of detail on the shots of the guys groins when their knobs are supposed to be cut off - just a load of blod.  I wanted to see the stump in glorious technicolour.


----------



## Fictionist (Aug 18, 2008)

Currently watching 'The Ninth Gate'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2008)

The Cottage - silly piece of fluff b-movie horror/comedy - meh


----------



## Sunray (Aug 19, 2008)

[*Rec]

Top quality horror.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

Watched The Cottage last night which was a good 'after festival' movie. 

Nothing special but a good laugh


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 20, 2008)

i watched some of series 1 of 15 storeys high.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunray said:


> [*Rec]
> 
> Top quality horror.



that's on my rental list.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 20, 2008)

step up 2 the streets - the missus loved it - she's into all that b boy stuff. does the king tutt and all that.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conversation.

Damn good film but I'd hardly heard of it until I heard of it, IYSWIM. Seems to have been overshadowed a bit by FFC's other biggies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank You For Smoking - amusing dig at the blackhearted world of US lobbyists


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2008)

Diamond said:


> The Conversation.
> 
> Damn good film but I'd hardly heard of it until I heard of it, IYSWIM. Seems to have been overshadowed a bit by FFC's other biggies.



I love "The Conversation", the only problem I have with it is that if I watch it, I immediately want to watch "The Parallax View" as well.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 20, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> I love "The Conversation", the only problem I have with it is that if I watch it, I immediately want to watch "The Parallax View" as well.



Bizarre. I ordered both from lovefilm at the same time and currently have the Parallax view waiting by the dvd player at home.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2008)

One and a half episodes of South Park before falling asleep on the sofa about 19:30


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2008)

Two episodes of Battlestar Gallactica (Season 2). I am glad Col. Adama'a hair has kept its luxurious shine and colour after all those months in space


----------



## Flashman (Aug 21, 2008)

Three eps of BSG (Se3).

Starbuck is becoming very scary now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Three eps of BSG (Se3).
> 
> Starbuck is becoming very scary now.



Oooo how exciting! We are still making our way through the Box Set of Season 2. Though Mr. QofG's has been distracted by Prison Break Season 3 so keeps watching that instead


----------



## bmd (Aug 21, 2008)

The remake of Funny Games, which was quite disturbing and thought provoking.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 21, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Bizarre. I ordered both from lovefilm at the same time and currently have the Parallax view waiting by the dvd player at home.



I'm sure you'll enjoy it, too. Seems like the political climate at the time they were made contributed a little extra something to the scripts and direction of both films.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 21, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> The remake of Funny Games, which was quite disturbing and thought provoking.



It was ruff wasn't it, i read up some stuff about it after, and i read the whole idea of the films was to get you to turn it off, how much would you watch before you just switched it off, the other half stopped watching about 45 mins in, i wanted to see what happend so wastched it to the end.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 22, 2008)

"Y Tu Mama Tambien" and "Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown" last night.


----------



## zenie (Aug 22, 2008)

City of God 

what's the second one called, anyone know?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 22, 2008)

City of Men I think.

Aye: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0870090/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2008)

Ebola Syndrome - a gory HK horror with all sorts of wrongness going on


----------



## Sadken (Aug 22, 2008)

True Romance for about the 15th time.  MrsK reckoned she'd never seen it till we got upto the Chris Walken/Dennis Hopper scene...classic stuff


----------



## becki1701 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Faculty on the Sci-fi channel, scarier than I remember


----------



## Fictionist (Aug 22, 2008)

Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 23, 2008)

The next four episodes of Firefly. A distinct improvement on the last four!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2008)

Juno - I was expecting to hate this but I thought it was great
Rambo - killtastic but hardly Oscar material


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Control. Beautifully done.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 23, 2008)

Zodiac.


----------



## chazegee (Aug 24, 2008)

Hooper.
Burt brilliance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Zodiac.



AND?


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 24, 2008)

X-Files - I Want To Believe...........


kinda like a long episode of the tv series but ok !


----------



## qoidjgf (Aug 24, 2008)

blind beast - 
no english sub so was guessing what's going on.
and by the look of things, it was about some freaky sexually oppressed pervert.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 24, 2008)

Oz - Still working through season 4  - relentless....but featuring a New York Doll!


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2008)

Volcano In New York. Pretty. Bad. It was even worse than the one I watched a while ago about the alternative universe of spiderfreaks. 

Solaris, the one with Clooney. Need to watch it again as I was distracted.


----------



## qoidjgf (Aug 25, 2008)

princess aurora - 
the husband character is utterly shit, he should have teamed up with the wife on the revenge long ago.
sad story.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 25, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> AND?



And it was _alright_.  
Better than I thought it would be - y'know, as those 'true life crime story' things go - Robert Downey Jnr was great, naturally.



Last night was Run Fat Boy Run, which was shit, but I was expecting it to be, so it didn't disappoint at least!
My son thought it was hilarious, mind you.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 25, 2008)

Not a DVD, but last night I inexplicably sat through all but the last five minutes of AI, despite having seen it at the cinema and knowing it wasn't worth it. Why?


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 25, 2008)

I watched the 1st episode of The Wire. I thought it was good and I may another laters.


----------



## qoidjgf (Aug 25, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Not a DVD, but last night I inexplicably sat through all but the last five minutes of AI, despite having seen it at the cinema and knowing it wasn't worth it. Why?



it should have ended when he sank to the bottom of the ocean and saw a statue of the woman.  that'd be a better ending.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I remember thinking when I saw it originally. Spielberg needs to cut down on his cheese intake.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 25, 2008)

Alive.

Not the one about the plane and the eating, this is a Japanese film from the makers of Verses and Azumi. 
To cut a long story short, it's really really shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought the ending of AI was perfect - what was wrong with it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2008)

There Will Be Blood - magnificent! Day-Lewis is great - I shouldn't have doubted him despite his awfulness in GONY. Paul Dano did well to keep up with him. The score was great, if a bit loud. IIRC there was some controversy about the ending, but I thought it was a perfect ending.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 25, 2008)

300-Unintentionally funny in places but loved the fight sequences-very well done.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 25, 2008)

Just watched 'Lars and the real girl' - absolutely fantastic - I loved, loved, loved it!   




('What would Jesus do?'  )


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 25, 2008)

In Bruges - Some fantastic Photography shots


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 25, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> There Will Be Blood - magnificent! Day-Lewis is great - I shouldn't have doubted him despite his awfulness in GONY. Paul Dano did well to keep up with him. The score was great, if a bit loud. IIRC there was some controversy about the ending, but I thought it was a perfect ending.



Yep, I thought the ending was one of the greatest things I've ever seen. It reminded me somehow of the kind of hysteria Gene Wilder cooked up in The Producers, which isn't a criticism


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Watched The Cottage last night which was a good 'after festival' movie.
> 
> Nothing special but a good laugh



I watched that last night.

Absolute shite. The worst film I've seen in ages.


----------



## Fictionist (Aug 26, 2008)

Tonight I shall be watching 'Goodfellas'.

"As far back as I can remember I always wanted to be a gangster...........to me being a Gangster was better than being the President of the United States"

And "Funny How? How the fuck am I funny?"


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 26, 2008)

13 tzameti - bleak, boring and overrated.

don't mess with the zohan -


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2008)

Watched a lot over the course of the weekend. The stand out one for me was Stardust which is a classic Sunday movie. 

I like a fantasy film and am a big fan of The Princess Bride which is a very similar film to Stardust. The cast was great and I was blown away from start to finish.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 26, 2008)

The Great New Wonderful.  Some good actors in it.  I didn't get what happened to the boy Charlie though...

*** spoiler alert ***









One minute Charlie's mum and dad were sitting at the table with him while he stuffed his fat face with hotdogs, as he smeared mayo all over it, they asked if he wanted mustard with it.  Then later, when the mum/wife wanted a blanket, the dad/husband went to get it out of cupboard in what had been the boy's bedroom.  There had been that scene earlier in the school with the principal suggesting sending the boy away, so did they send him away?  But his bedroom was stripped bare.  Did they poison him with mustard or something?


----------



## Leica (Aug 26, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> IIRC there was some controversy about the ending, but I thought it was a perfect ending.



The only controversy about the ending as far as I know arose because some people had watched a shoddy downloaded version of the movie.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2008)

Watched Flawless last night which was pretty good. I liked the whole corruption of the diamond trade and the acting was good in the main. 

Caine was good in another more low key role for him. 


Son of Rambow really suprised me. I was expecting something 'kiddy' because I had not read any reviews before watching this. The acting is good and although the film is fairly slow paced it is going to be watched again I think.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 26, 2008)

Leica said:


> The only controversy about the ending as far as I know arose because some people had watched a shoddy downloaded version of the movie.



Nah, some people saw the movie in the cinema and STILL hated the ending.


----------



## ringo (Aug 26, 2008)

Rockers.

Still the best reggae film.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 26, 2008)

ringo said:


> Rockers.
> 
> Still the best reggae film.



It is. From the cover down 

It's like the Magnificent Roots Seven


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Exterminating Angel - classic Bunel pop at the upper classes - in this one a bunch of poshos gather to eat, but find themselves compelled to stay and unable to leave. Cue a breakdown of their society and reversion to animal instincts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 26, 2008)

Botched. 

Strange film, I had not heard anything about it before. Very low budget comedy horror. 
Um, I think I liked it last night, but when I think back to it and the plot etc, I can only remember it being total shit.


----------



## Knut (Aug 26, 2008)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2008)

South Park... 

Only managed a couple then dozed off on the sofa


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

I shed a single tear watching Son of Rambow cos it reminded me of the relationship I used to have with my brother, who's 8 years older than me and alternated between making my childhood hell and making it brilliant.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 27, 2008)

I watched Into the Wild. 

I was already feeling drained and pissed off with things beforehand, by the end I was in bits even though I knew what would happen. I couldn't get to sleep afterwards and woke up with it still in my head this morning. 

A rare experience for me, very moved by the whole thing.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Christ, that is a fucking good film, isn't it?  I really want to watch it again...been gearing myself up to do that for a couple of months now!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 27, 2008)

Finally watched Pan's Labryinth - excellent, loved it


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Christ, that is a fucking good film, isn't it?  I really want to watch it again...been gearing myself up to do that for a couple of months now!



Have you read the book? 

I heard it's good, just wondered if it's worth it after seeing the film.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Have you read the book?
> 
> I heard it's good, just wondered if it's worth it after seeing the film.



Nah, not read it.  I'd like to say I'll get round to it but I've got a stack of books as tall as me to get through...


----------



## oddworld (Aug 27, 2008)

I just watched Cloverfield.

oddworld enjoyed it.


----------



## Annierak (Aug 27, 2008)

The Brave One

Was watchable but nothing special. Jodie Foster doesn't suit skirts btw, doesn't look right


----------



## N_igma (Aug 28, 2008)

Just watched that Stepbrothers film on me laptop. Typical Hollywood comedy, i.e. funny in parts but mostly shit. I usually like Will Ferrell films but this one wasn't his best.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 28, 2008)

I really wanna watch that, was it a decent torrent?


----------



## foo (Aug 28, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Finally watched Pan's Labryinth - excellent, loved it



great isn't it. i watched it again last night at silly o'clock when i couldn't sleep.


----------



## Knut (Aug 28, 2008)

We Own The Night


----------



## Sadken (Aug 28, 2008)

Saw A Room for Romeo Brass for the first time.  It was excellent but I thought it could've run for another 20 minutes, the ending was a bit of a damp squib for me but it's still the best Shane Meadows film imo.


----------



## foo (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my god Sadken you genius. i think that's the film! 

is it the one about the teenage boy??? tell me quick!


----------



## Sadken (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, teenage _boys_ anyway.  Why so?


----------



## foo (Aug 28, 2008)

oh sorry about my excitement (i did a virtual jump on your head thing there)

it's a film i've been wondering about for ages, my youngest son loved it when he was younger - the video broke ages ago and we couldn't remember what it was called  - just googled it and it's the right one.  so fanks! x

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm416784128/tt0202559


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 28, 2008)

Watched the Promotion, new one with Shaun willaim scott or what ever his name is, was rather good, didnt turn out like i thought it would, anyway nice easy watch would recomend.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 28, 2008)

Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 28, 2008)

PS there is no good copy of stepbrothers out yet, only a shitty cam


----------



## Sadken (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, thought as much, cheers.  Will probably go and see it at the cinema, although I'll probably get roped into Hellboy 2 first, which doesn't really excite me after having seen the first one recently.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah im not drawn to it either..... watched the first one again on five or something the other day... twas ok i guess.

there is a rather good R5 release about of the second one tho


----------



## Wintermute (Aug 28, 2008)

Vantage Point. Really rather good, I thought. Tense, fast-paced, not too predictable. No earth-shattering performances but Dennis Quaid and Forest Whitaker were both alright.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> PS there is no good copy of stepbrothers out yet, only a shitty cam



You watched a film that had been recorded by a camera in a cinema?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 28, 2008)

Watched some more Buffy this morning, still excellent; then watched the last three episodes of Firefly this afternoon, still a mixed bag but ultimately pretty good. Whedon really let his sentimental side run with that series, but I would have been happy to watch more and see the characters develop.


----------



## Knut (Aug 28, 2008)

Burn After Reading


----------



## Knut (Aug 31, 2008)

Carlito's Way


----------



## Fictionist (Aug 31, 2008)

Clerks 2.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 31, 2008)

Wintermute said:


> Vantage Point. Really rather good, I thought. Tense, fast-paced, not too predictable. No earth-shattering performances but Dennis Quaid and Forest Whitaker were both alright.


I watched this a few nights ago as well.  

Saïd Taghmaoui's in it.  I quite like him.  He was good in La Haine as well.

You're right it wasn't too predictable, the different perspectives kept me guessing, and I can usually spot the plot twists in films a mile off.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 1, 2008)

Last night: Star Wars
Today: Futurama - The Beast with a Billion Backs


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 1, 2008)

into the wild - i wonder how many parents subject their children to terrible examples of marriage? great film though. good escape into a non-material world.
i think he'd had been better off as a full-time buddhist in nepal or a muay thai fighter in thailand...


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 1, 2008)

Documentary on MTV which is concentrating on the year 1977 and the music and social scene in New York.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 1, 2008)

Watched a few:

The Eye-loada shite
Slackers-sorta funny but nothing special
Dead Man's Shoes-gripping, dark, tense, funny, shocking, brilliant stuff.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 1, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Watched a few:
> 
> The Eye-loada shite



The original Pang Brothers one or the re-make?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2008)

kittyP said:


> The original Pang Brothers one or the re-make?



I liked and enjoyed the pang one, but it really sucked on a second viewing.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 1, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I liked and enjoyed the pang one, but it really sucked on a second viewing.



the 2nd half to the original was awful...

another thai film worth looking at is SHUTTER.
watch it before the american version comes out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2008)

Chopper was on telly last night so I watched it again - the scenes in which he is about to kick off and does kick off are so squirmy but hilarious too. He's someone you would never ever want to look at, let alone speak too, he's so volatile. 
Also watched Final Destination 2 - I enjoyed it only, for the imaginative, over-the-top gory deaths 
And a couple of days ago, I watched La Grande Bouffe - four rich friends gather in a big house and proceed to eat themselves to death - like the Exterminating Angel, it's another explicit pop at rich Western decadence - very obvious but very funny.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 1, 2008)

I really like the Final Destination films, despite myself.


----------



## Spion (Sep 1, 2008)

The Idiots


----------



## N_igma (Sep 1, 2008)

kittyP said:


> The original Pang Brothers one or the re-make?



The re-make, truly awful piece of shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2008)

The Death Of Mr Lazarescu - I think it's supposed to be a black comedy - more black than comedy - great stuff though.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 1, 2008)

about seven episodes of the wire (seasons 2&3).


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 1, 2008)

Vantage point.  silly conspiracy popcorn thriller, mildly entertaining.  Forest whitaker was a big let down.  After the Last King Of Scotland and The Shield was expecting good things.  Ho hum...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

Just a few episodes of South Park before dozing off on the sofa after dinner.


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 2, 2008)

Persepolis - well good

Eden Log - utter dross

Freebird - utter utter dross


----------



## Sadken (Sep 2, 2008)

I watched the Wackness and it was fuckin ace.


----------



## Knut (Sep 2, 2008)

Ratatouille


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 2, 2008)

The Thief of Baghdad - wicked 1920s cast of thousands thing, Douglas Fairbanks musta been a huuuuuge star..


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2008)

Just a few episodes of South Park before dozing off on the sofa after dinner.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 3, 2008)

Chopper. Too may people willing to let him in for my liking.


----------



## zenie (Sep 3, 2008)

Chooper's a great film!! 

I watched Meet Dave.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 3, 2008)

Minor Mishaps

I'm not sure WHY I stuck so many Danish films on my rental list, but am not complaining.  The humour in them is very different to UK/US humour, very 'quirky' if I can use that word without sounding like a complete tosser


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 4, 2008)

CJ7, a chinese film about a poor kid whose dad finds a toy from space on a rubbish tip. It's a bit bizarre and stupidly funny in some parts but very cheesy and the dubbing is almost unbearable.

My 7 year old loved it though.

Watched Paul Calf's video diary after with the eldest. Still a good few laughs there. "You've got shit on yer shoes an' I'm the shoes shine boy"


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 4, 2008)

A film Fat Bob said i "just had to watch" called 'Midget Mayhem' which had these two dwarves dressed up like Frankenstein DPing this young lady in a paddling pool full of luttuce and cabbages.  

I'm sure there was more to it than that but by then i think i had seen enough to get the general idea of what 'Midget Mayhem' - either in this DVD or as a general lifestyle choice - consisted of.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 4, 2008)

I watched Bobby last night.  Word of advice: don't watch Bobby.  

My gf summed it up quite nicley by saying that it was a bit of an ordeal getting through to the end of it.  There just seemed to be a load of overwraught, over earnest and over repetitive scenes where one character gave another "a talk" - the kind you only see in films, complete with strings and piano - and they seemed at one stage to be happening every 5 fucking minutes.  It would've been a lot easier to care about the characters had the film not tried to force us into caring about them.  Finally get to the end of it and found out that none of the characters even existed in the first place!  

Also, how do you do a spoiler?


----------



## geekpenguin (Sep 4, 2008)

Watched "Breach" last night - twas rather interesting, cause you didn't know who was telling the truth and who wasn't. Got a bit bored after a while though cause it took too long to get going and the story was just slow in general - so I didn't watch the end  will have to ask the peeps how it ended; I can't be bothered to sit through it again. 

Anyone seen Awake??? I really want to see it but don't want to have to buy it (cause we're sans rental places where I am, they all closed down ). Is it any good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I watched Bobby last night.  Word of advice: don't watch Bobby.
> 
> My gf summed it up quite nicley by saying that it was a bit of an ordeal getting through to the end of it.  There just seemed to be a load of overwraught, over earnest and over repetitive scenes where one character gave another "a talk" - the kind you only see in films, complete with strings and piano - and they seemed at one stage to be happening every 5 fucking minutes.  It would've been a lot easier to care about the characters had the film not tried to force us into caring about them.  Finally get to the end of it and found out that none of the characters even existed in the first place!
> 
> Also, how do you do a spoiler?



There's a sticky in this subforum

Is that the Sean Penn film about the RFK assassination told from all the witnesses' viewpoints?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2008)

geekpenguin said:


> Anyone seen Awake??? I really want to see it but don't want to have to buy it (cause we're sans rental places where I am, they all closed down ). Is it any good?



it got really bad reviews


----------



## Sadken (Sep 4, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> There's a sticky in this subforum
> 
> Is that the Sean Penn film about the RFK assassination told from all the witnesses' viewpoints?



Yeah, but it's Emilio Estevez directing, not Penn.  Far as I know anyway...

The whole thing strongly reminded me of F.A.G. from Team America.  Like, I'm liberal in my political sensibilities but, damn, some libs or leftys are so fucking wet!  The whole thing could've easily lost about 30 mins to make it's really very contrived end point as well.  The only good thing, for me, was the performance of Lindsay Lohan (I know, I was shocked too...) and the RFK exerts.


----------



## geekpenguin (Sep 4, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> it got really bad reviews



Yeah, I know - but then again, critics don't always get it right. I love Mark Kermode normally, but he likes some stuff I absolutely can't stand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2008)

Well it looks shit, if my opinion accounts for anything


----------



## geekpenguin (Sep 4, 2008)

Haha fairy nuff .


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 4, 2008)

A few episodes of "The New Statesman" - borrowed it off a mate and forgot how funny it was!


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2008)

2nd series of 15 Storeys High. 

not nearly as good as the 1st series.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2008)

All three "Blade" films, as I fancied a bit of vampire-shredding cartoon violence.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2008)

foo said:


> 2nd series of 15 Storeys High.
> 
> not nearly as good as the 1st series.



Did you ever catch it when it was broadcast as a radio serial on R4, foo? 
It was good!


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2008)

on the Radio?? no i didn't - wouldn't mind hearing that!  

to watch series 2 i had to buy series 1 again - in a box set. anyway, in no2 there's an interview with Sean Lock and Mark Lamarr talking about writing of 15 Storey's High. i watched the credits and Lamarr didn't write it. 

what's all that about?


----------



## rekil (Sep 4, 2008)

Returner. Fab Japanese sci-fi thing featuring time travel, aliens and a rock hard villain.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2008)

foo said:


> on the Radio?? no i didn't - wouldn't mind hearing that!


It was a bit different, because obviously some of the humour on the radio series had to (like was done with The League of Gentlemen) be tweaked to play better to telly viewers.


> to watch series 2 i had to buy series 1 again - in a box set. anyway, in no2 there's an interview with Sean Lock and Mark Lamarr talking about writing of 15 Storey's High. i watched the credits and Lamarr didn't write it.
> 
> what's all that about?



He did co-write it. He's listed under his real name, Mark Jones.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2008)

Watched "The Legend of Hell House" earlier.


----------



## foo (Sep 5, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> It was a bit different, because obviously some of the humour on the radio series had to (like was done with The League of Gentlemen) be tweaked to play better to telly viewers.
> 
> 
> He did co-write it. He's listed under his real name, Mark Jones.



oh blooody hell. i didn't even know Lamarr's real name was Jones! i thought Lamarr was his proper name.  

cheers VP


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 5, 2008)

Watched loads of Father Ted and Frasier yesterday. Episodic comedy is the best when you're camped out in one room.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2008)

Crimewave.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 6, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> Crimewave.



ace movie, totally underrated


----------



## Voley (Sep 6, 2008)

First three episodes of The Wire, Series 2. Really enjoying this - I love the slow build-ups in The Wire. Not much happens for ages then all hell breaks loose.

I'm watching Sexy Beast tonight. 

Never seen it but everyone I know's been recommending it to me for ages so I bought it. Four quid in Tesco's.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 6, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> ace movie, totally underrated



Indeed!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2008)

NVP said:


> I'm watching Sexy Beast tonight.
> 
> Never seen it but everyone I know's been recommending it to me for ages so I bought it. Four quid in Tesco's.



_Quality_ film that 

I've got yet _another_ Danish film lined up   it's 'Okay' - looks interesting on the blurb


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 7, 2008)

A movie called Doomsday. 

Everyone in Scotland develops this horrible infection and their faces get totally pussed-up, so they just wall the whole country in and put snipers all along at every twenty paces. But then things start going to shit in England too.

I guess this is what is meant by a 'dystopia' movie.

It is a laughable terrible movie that steals from a multitude of other action/horror movies, most notably, Mad Max/Road Warrior, but also Virus, Alien, etc; but.....the final half hour or so - from the point they find the Bentley [don't ask], is one of the more enjoyable over the top chase sequences that I've ever seen. The movie is worth watching just for that.

It's a bit racist against Maoris, though. Oh yeah: and it's even got a Gimp, a la Pulp Fiction. He's even identified as 'Gimp' in the credits.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 7, 2008)

Son of Rambow.  Quite good.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 7, 2008)

my blueberry nights - felt more like a HK movie than a american one. okay and forgettable.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2008)

Watched Funny Man yesterday which was hard work. For a film to achieve that level of crapness an still leaving you thinking about it 12 hours later is odd.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 7, 2008)

oh god, i was forced to watch that one new year's day on a _spectacular_ comedown. impressively it managed to make me feel freaked out and angry at its crapness at the same time.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Sep 7, 2008)

'little miss sunshine' & 'best in show'

both good


----------



## snackhead (Sep 7, 2008)

Just started watching Reno 911! Miami, never saw it on tv, it's already got me laughing


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Watched Funny Man yesterday which was hard work. For a film to achieve that level of crapness an still leaving you thinking about it 12 hours later is odd.



did you see velma dinkley?


----------



## moose (Sep 7, 2008)

I watched Letter To Brezhnev this morning - I'd forgotten how good it is.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 7, 2008)

21, bit meh! really, wasn't that arsed about any of the characters. Think I've seen a documentary about it before so apart from a little bit it all just went exactly as I expected, just with wooden performances.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 7, 2008)

The Tooth Fairy Live


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 7, 2008)

The Bridge documentary about the lives of some of the many people who chose to end their lives by jumping off the Golden Gate Bridge in 2004. Very moving and fairly sensitively handled-with some compelling footage of people committing the act itself.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 7, 2008)

_Eastern Promises_

Thought the ending was rather unconvincing/unsatisfactory, but apart from that, a good film.

Reckon I'll be tracking down a copy of _A History Of Violence_ sometime soon too...


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 7, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> _Eastern Promises_
> 
> Thought the ending was rather unconvincing/unsatisfactory, but apart from that, a good film.
> 
> Reckon I'll be tracking down a copy of _A History Of Violence_ sometime soon too...




I thought it was bloody awful.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 7, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> ace movie, totally underrated



Yes indeedy!

Brion James' cackling still cracks me up, too!


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just watched Hot Rod. Napoleon Dynamite type nerd film about a shit stuntman, starring Ian Mc Shane and Cissy Spacek. 

Bloody daft!


----------



## CUMBRIANDRAGON (Sep 7, 2008)

Peaceful warrior by dan milliband excellent film


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 7, 2008)

In Bruges.

What a marvellous fucking film 

"... two manky whores and a racist dwarf"


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought it was merely OK and certainly not worthy of the hype.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 7, 2008)

I found it very funny, quite exciting and often quite moving.


----------



## Knut (Sep 7, 2008)

Into the Wild

(well just a while ago, dunno if im  or ...but im definitely touched ....)


----------



## Scarlette (Sep 7, 2008)

Pathology. It was bobbins.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2008)

Part of 3000 Miles To Graceland. An American values outlaw movie. 

Problem is, after the first interesting desert part, the filming moves to Vancouver, pretty close to my house in parts. Also Main Street.

Vancouver isn't a good standin for Boise Idaho.


----------



## foo (Sep 8, 2008)

i *heart* Huckabees. saw it at the pics but glad i watched it again. i needed a bit of existentialist angst on a sodden drunken Sunday evening...


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 8, 2008)

The Departed. Seemed a bit Scorsese by numbers - the soundtrack, the camerawork, everything - and it just didn't work as well as the original. Not terrible, but not really worth 2 1/2 hours


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 8, 2008)

I watched Easy Money with Rodney Dangerfield, Joe Pesci and Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## idioteque (Sep 8, 2008)

Juno- when I first saw trailers for it I thought it would be shit, but I actually really liked it. Good film.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 8, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind, unlike Juno, trailers for this looked funny. It was anything but, utter shit.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Stumbled across a good torrent of Rumblefish the other day. 
Haven't seen it since about 1990, but loved it then  - looking pretty dated now, but not as bad as you'd think.
It's also a great roll call of  now established talent, when they were all fresh faced.

Also Juno, which I unexpectedly enjoyed thougherly as well.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2008)

The Dark Knight finally... 

Good, really good


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay

Another funny little quirky and subtle Danish film, starring Paprika Steen, who I am starting to develop a bit of a 'pash' on


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 8, 2008)

Torn Curtain - Hitchcock directs a dream pairing of Paul Newman and Julie Andrews . 

Bit of a flop on release as it's no North By Northwest but then, hey, what is? Solid Cold War stuff.


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 9, 2008)

Currently 'Young Soul Rebels'.

Great music but terrible acting!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 9, 2008)

The Cottage... was scary and funny but not the best film....


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 9, 2008)

Charlie Wilsons War. 

Loved it, managed to forget I was watching Tom Hanks and Philip Seymour Hoffman was great as usual.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 9, 2008)

Death Race, turned it off half way through cos its utter shit.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 9, 2008)

Birth of a Nation.

Holy crap. Quite an achievement and all - what with it being made in 1915 - but utterly, utterly repellent.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 9, 2008)

i watched "wargames 2: the dead code" a modern sequel to the 80s film. my god it was bad. i expected it to be pretty bad, but a lot of it didnt even make sense.


----------



## chazegee (Sep 10, 2008)

Shivers - Cronenberg.

Umm, bit slow, some quite good Zombie sex at the end.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 10, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2008)

Idiocracy - great idea, poorly executed, cheap as chips but very funny in places
Stranger Than Fiction - not so good, crap idea, well executed, but not very engaging. Will Farrell was too restrained and he didn't run round naked shouting even once.


----------



## bmd (Sep 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Okay
> 
> Another funny little quirky and subtle Danish film, starring Paprika Steen, who I am starting to develop a bit of a 'pash' on



Is that the one with Marjoram Davis?

I watched Hellboy again.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Is that the one with Marjoram Davis?
> 
> I watched Hellboy again.



not according to the credits 

marjoram davis dunt sound very Danish anyway though, does it? 

paprika steen:






she gets loads of roles in Danish films as the wronged middle-aged wife, with an independent character , always smoking a fag,   and she's really rather gorgeous, but better when she's tossing her head round being a narky bastard


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2008)

She looks a bit like Ricky Gervais


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> She looks a bit like Ricky Gervais



i know you're only saying that to wind me up OU, so I'll ignore that


----------



## Annierak (Sep 10, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> She looks a bit like Ricky Gervais


I agree but not as attractive. Love Ricky's fangs


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2008)

Can't you see it? I saw it straight away! And then I thought 'if I say so, it'll nark soj'


----------



## Annierak (Sep 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> not according to the credits
> 
> marjoram davis dunt sound very Danish anyway though, does it?
> 
> ...


She's blonde!!!

And minging


----------



## Annierak (Sep 10, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Can't you see it? I saw it straight away! And then I thought 'if I say so, it'll nark soj'


I noticed it instantly


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I noticed it instantly


So it's not just me - it's an amazing likeness!
Soj fancys a bloke with a wig on 
Haha!


----------



## Annierak (Sep 10, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> So it's not just me - it's an amazing likeness!
> Soj fancys a bloke with a wig on
> Haha!


 

Awww don't wind soj up *snigger*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2008)

Annierak said:


> She's blonde!!!
> 
> And minging



She is blonde, I grant you that

but she has something. a static pic tells you nowt - you need to see her in motion 

she does 'narked fucker under stress' really well, and 'middle aged woman with an experienced head on her shoulders, smoking 60 fags a day' even better 

i can't help it!!! she's fucking lovely!!


----------



## Annierak (Sep 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> She is blonde, I grant you that
> 
> but she has something. a static pic tells you nowt - you need to see her in motion
> 
> ...


Motion? Are they porno's? 

Yeh well i was gonna say ya can't tell from a pic anyway. All that hair though, ewwww


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Motion? Are they porno's?
> 
> Yeh well i was gonna say ya can't tell from a pic anyway. All that hair though, ewwww



yeh they're pornos 

well, you'd think that, but i don't mind some tempestuous hair being flung around now and then


----------



## Annierak (Sep 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> yeh they're pornos
> 
> well, you'd think that, but i don't mind some tempestuous hair being flung around now and then


I've experienced that hair, wasn't much fun picking em out of my mouth for several hours afterwards


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I've experienced that hair, wasn't much fun picking em out of my mouth for several hours afterwards



not THAT hair


----------



## Annierak (Sep 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> not THAT hair


 Don't be crude!!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Don't be crude!!



  get you, sioux!


----------



## bmd (Sep 11, 2008)

**Minor spoilers for Hellboy 2**

Hellboy 2. Didn't love it as much as Hellboy. The start was truly awful and it looks like they decided that the jokey side of him should be brought into it more, completely misjudged it and gave him far too many shite 'comedy' lines.

Also, the bit where the elf prince walks into the auction could have been so much cooler. He'd come back to earth after thousands of years in self-enforced exile, I'd expect him to come with a much bigger force of all kinds of mad creatures that wreaked their insane vengeance on the humans in the room.

I loved the new character in the team, loved the elf king's court, the troll market and the general feel of it was spot on. It felt a bit Clive Barker tbh, which is a good thing in my book. The love story was, if anything, better than the first film. The ending was a bit disappointing but it looks like there'll be a Hellboy 3.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just watched Storytelling. I saw it at the pictures when it came out, remembered very little but it's an odd film and has a few uncomfortable moments. For fans of The Wire Johnny Weeks appears in the first story as a kid with cerebral palsy.

I'm having a Todd Solondz weekend I think, got Palindromes which I've never seen and fancy a rewatch of Happiness.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 12, 2008)

Mystery Train

Loved it


----------



## sim667 (Sep 12, 2008)

I watched 'Pan's labrynth' and 'The science of sleep'


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 12, 2008)

Part2 said:


> I'm having a Todd Solondz weekend I think, got Palindromes which I've never seen and fancy a rewatch of Happiness.



was that the guy that did "Welcome to the Dollhouse" ?


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea, Happiness is the one to watch if you haven't seen it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 12, 2008)

"Cry-Baby", Hairspray" and "Pink Flamingoes".


----------



## Annierak (Sep 12, 2008)

All or nothing


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 12, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Cry-Baby", Hairspray" and "Pink Flamingoes".



oh well done! (though i might have been flagging by Pink Flamingoes


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2008)

The Illusionist - nicely shot, but very underwhelming plotwise and acting wise


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, and I saw Atonement the other day - one of the most annoying films I've ever seen. Keira, stop doing that thing with your mouth - she looks like she's trying to keep a Polo in her mouth til its gone entirely.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 12, 2008)

Annierak said:


> All or nothing



I've been going off Leigh for years, and hadn't seen this until last night.

Jesus, I hate his films now.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 12, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I've been going off Leigh for years, and hadn't seen this until last night.
> 
> Jesus, I hate his films now.


Not one of his best but i found myself unable to switch it off. Almost as depressing as 'Hard Labour'


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 12, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Not one of his best but i found myself unable to switch it off. Almost as depressing as 'Hard Labour'



They're just awful to me now, I appreciate the way they're made, the ensemble improvisation blah blah blah, but despite his claims to the contrary, he just seems to veer between condescension towards and downright contempt for the working classes he claims to want to champion. Just weak women, shit men and nobody learning anything ever.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 12, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> They're just awful to me now, I appreciate the way they're made, the ensemble improvisation blah blah blah, but despite his claims to the contrary, *he just seems to veer between condescension towards and downright contempt for the working classes he claims to want to champion. Just weak women, shit men and nobody learning anything ever*.



Yeh i kind of agree with you there, even though i'm a big Leigh fan i've noticed this too but i forgive him because 'Abigail's party' is my favorite tv moment ever and Steadman was wonderful playing the role of Beverley. I must say i've found some of his films rather depressing and yet i have quite a collection


----------



## sojourner (Sep 12, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Oh, and I saw Atonement the other day - one of the most annoying films I've ever seen. Keira, stop doing that thing with your mouth - *she looks like she's trying to keep a Polo in her mouth til its gone entirely.*



 my daughter has a mahoosive crush on her, has done since she first saw Bend it like Beckham 

She winds me the fuck up (keira, not my lass!)


----------



## sojourner (Sep 12, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> They're just awful to me now, I appreciate the way they're made, the ensemble improvisation blah blah blah, but despite his claims to the contrary, he just seems to veer between condescension towards and downright contempt for the working classes he claims to want to champion. Just weak women, shit men and nobody learning anything ever.



I don't see it as any kind of judgement though









Well, maybe a BIT


----------



## pk (Sep 12, 2008)

I must say Mike Leigh does nothing for me at all now.

He was important in the Eighties, but he's just shite now.

I don't see his films as condescending as such, though he obviously gets posh actresses to play poor and doesn't get it right.

I just think his films are shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2008)

I watched Rescue Dawn, which was very disappointing - it had a shocking Star Wars ending, which annoyed me, even though it really happened. The only thing that showed it was a Herzog film was the lush landscape photography. The music was awful too. This doesn't bode well for his remake of The Bad Lieutenant.
I also watched Uwe Boll's House Of The Dead, which was enjoyably appalling.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2008)

"Jumper" - lent to to us by my brother-in-law. I didn't expect much and, in that respect, it didn't disappoint. Pretty shit and I spent most of it thinking how Hayden Christiansen looks like Kristian Digby


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2008)

Iron Man  fucking class


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 15, 2008)

vantage point - interesting but what a  silly, silly ending.


----------



## foo (Sep 15, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> They're just awful to me now, I appreciate the way they're made, the ensemble improvisation blah blah blah, but despite his claims to the contrary, *he just seems to veer between condescension towards and downright contempt for the working classes he claims to want to champion. Just weak women, shit men and nobody learning anything ever.*



totally agree.

people cite his films as excellent social commentary.

in my fuckin arse they are.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 15, 2008)

Iron Man.

was OK, but even the mighty R Downey jr couldn't make it any more than OK


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 15, 2008)

watched empire strikes back (again) on saturday 

received my life without me in the post over the weekend, so I might watch that this afternoon to see if it makes me cry.


----------



## Iam (Sep 15, 2008)

I watched Shoot 'Em Up at the weekend.

Surprisingly entertaining. If stupid.

Carrots.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 15, 2008)

I started watching Happiness on Friday. Long time since I saw it. 

Fell asleep about half way through and can't drag myself to watch the other half, for some reason found it much less funny than first watch.


----------



## rekil (Sep 15, 2008)

Rome, Open City as recommended on the war film thread. Definitely a must see. The camp Allo Allo nazi minces a touch too much but I can live with that.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 15, 2008)

Woman in Paris - written and directed (and scored!) by Chaplin, though he's not in it. Good, though.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 15, 2008)

The Strangers - first half was Ok , quite good build up in tension, but then just became stupid & the line between ghosts / baddies was too fuzzy. So what, were they ghosts or just (Mansonesque) nutters? Plus a shitty sub-Funny Games ending. 

Iron Man - standard hollywood SFX laden film , OK but nothing outstanding.

Saturn 3 - Kirk Douglas, Havey Kietel & Farrah Forcett running away from a killer robot in space - excellent


----------



## gnd (Sep 15, 2008)

Ao no hono-o - 
Japanese.  About a boy's secret killing.
Not bad. Recommend.


----------



## Roxy641 (Sep 15, 2008)

"Life On Mars" (last 2 episodes of the final series).

Roxy641


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 16, 2008)

not a dvd but i watched 'hard target' on tv earlier and it was alright. had me clapping my hands during the shoot-out scenes.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2008)

Watched the first Harry Potter film last night (cheers B0B2oo9) for pretty much the first time. Have read the book (enjoyed) and listened to the audio book (really enjoyed) but never really had much interest in the films. Always thought that these stories (whilst I am sure many here hate the whole franchise) worked a LOT better in your head than on screen. 

Actually found the film very pleasant.... Certainly not groundbreaking/challenging/alternative but a pleasing watch


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2008)

Santa Sangre - Jodorowsky's most accessible film, but enough armless women, knife throwing, midgets and Downs Syndrome kids snorting coke to keep the weirdos happy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 16, 2008)

Angel-A.
I like the occasional sentimental film, like (and Jamel Debbouze's face cracks me up too!).


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 16, 2008)

Couple of Band of Brothers episodes ('Bastogne' and 'The Breaking Point', 2 of the best IMO) and then a Buffy Season 4 Episode ('The Yoko Factor').

Good TV evening.


----------



## ringo (Sep 17, 2008)

The Lives Of Others. Great film, recommended.

No Country For Old Men. Nearly as good as the book, in fact I think it worked better on film than on the page. Probably McCarthy's intention, which is a shame 'cos his books written to become screenplays are weaker than his straight fiction. Hopefully The Road will be great on both. 

All The Pretty Horses just arrived, don't have high hopes.


----------



## no-no (Sep 17, 2008)

Son of Rambow, made my gf cry.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 17, 2008)

'The Bridge' documentary directed by Eric Steel. Heartbreaking. Was on a downer all night afterwards


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

More Potter last night. 
More Potter to come tonight.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 17, 2008)

i watched this really shit film that i'd been wanting to see again for DECADES and picked up at the weekend. It's called *THE MUSIC MACHINE* and is basically a complete and utter rip off of Saturday Night Fever, only set in Camden. I thought it might have had kitch value, but it is simply woeful. In fact i had to switch it off half way through and went and repotted a basil plant.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 17, 2008)

ringo said:


> No Country For Old Men.



i actually preferred the film, it made mccarthy's point more clearly, i thought.



ringo said:


> All The Pretty Horses just arrived, don't have high hopes.



it's wank


----------



## Sadken (Sep 17, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> In fact i had to switch it off half way through and went and repotted a basil plant.



God gave Rock n Roll to you and you frittered it away.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 17, 2008)

Sadken said:


> God gave Rock n Roll to you and you frittered it away.



He additionally appears to have given aphids to my basil plants. 

_He is a Wrathful God for true_


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 17, 2008)

We own the Night-after a fairly promising start it rapdily went downhill.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> More Potter last night.
> More Potter to come tonight.



This ^ ^ ^ 

Prisoner of Azkaban was a bit weaker than the first two for me but pleasing weekday evening watching.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2008)

Tropic Thunder - reasonably funny, hilarious in places


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Tropic Thunder - reasonably funny, hilarious in places




DVD? 

Is there a good copy knocking about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2008)

Part2 said:


> DVD?
> 
> Is there a good copy knocking about?



I saw it at the cinema


----------



## foamy (Sep 18, 2008)

Happy Go Lucky which i really liked and he hated


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> He additionally appears to have given aphids to my basil plants.
> 
> _He is a Wrathful God for true_



Yes.  Wrathful and hairy.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 19, 2008)

zenie said:


> I watched it after your recommendation, it was* just* like being on ketamine!!
> 
> Wicked film, very well done
> 
> 30 days of night, however, wasn't, What a load of shite.



I thought exactly the same thing, the shimmer on everything is a lot like being  on k 

I found the first half of Bad Boy Bubby to be a lot like being on k as well, albiet a lot darker than the bright electric energy of Existenz. Mind you I think I was actually on k when I watched both of them 

Any more k-esque films out there?

Edit - the first 5 mins of City of Lost Children  thats like a ketamine nightmare!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> it's wank



Is it?  Well, find it hard to understand how you could translate that to a film anyway, so not surprising


----------



## rennie (Sep 19, 2008)

Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## maya (Sep 19, 2008)

'Threads'.  



eek:!)

Bloody hell.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2008)

maya said:


> 'Threads'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello you

you been on a break as well?


----------



## maya (Sep 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> hello you
> 
> you been on a break as well?


No, I've been breaking.  

But back on track- mad - that film was SERIOUSLY bleak. *shudders*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2008)

maya said:


> No, I've been breaking.



back off track   hope you're all fixed now


----------



## maya (Sep 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> back off track hope you're all fixed now


Yeah... Thanks... I'm getting there.  Picking up the pieces is hard work, though... Breaks my back(bone), that...   Ho-hum.

BTW, just caught Ashes to Ashes (nicely subtitled) on swedish TV! 'Twasn't you who fancied Gene, was it?   Nothing wrong with that, BTW... Just trying to get the conversation to run smoothly... back to teh film(?) world, loik...

Don't think that bird is dressed very authentically 80's, BTW... looks more like a disco queen, no copper would be dressed like that back then... too 'provocative'. Office ppl would be dressed in uglier, stuffer clothers, like on Columbo or MacGyver... Nerdy clothes, not at all fashion-y. And BTW it looks like a cheap H&M sweater bought last week... Even I could have done the costumes better.
But perhaps that's supposed to be the point- not authentic at all, keeping in mind the 'dreamworld'.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 19, 2008)

First two discs of "Kingdom Hospital".


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2008)

maya said:


> Yeah... Thanks... I'm getting there.  Picking up the pieces is hard work, though... Breaks my back(bone), that...  Ho-hum.
> 
> BTW, just caught Ashes to Ashes (nicely subtitled) on swedish TV! 'Twasn't you who fancied Gene, was it?   Nothing wrong with that, BTW... Just trying to get the conversation to run smoothly... back to teh film world(???) Hm.



glad you're getting there

and no it fucking wasn't me who fancied Gene!! the very thought!!  :spew smilie:


----------



## maya (Sep 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> and no it fucking wasn't me who fancied Gene!! the very thought!!


That IS a funny thought  *pictures souj*


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just watched Night of the Hunter. Never seen it before but wanted to for a while, probably due to the high rating of Rev. Harry Powell in 'top bad guy' charts.

Understandable why he's up there with the worst, I like a good old film like this once in a while.

I was never that interested in films when I was younger, must be loads of old classics I've never seen.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> First two discs of "Kingdom Hospital".



You seen the 'original' VP? Well woth getting hold of before the king one, but too late...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I thought exactly the same thing, the shimmer on everything is a lot like being  on k
> 
> I found the first half of Bad Boy Bubby to be a lot like being on k as well, albiet a lot darker than the bright electric energy of Existenz. Mind you I think I was actually on k when I watched both of them
> 
> ...



(You probably know) Delicatessen?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2008)

The Love Guru. Lots of midget jokes.

The best thing about this movie, is it gives a realistic portrayal of french canadians to the world. Also, it's about the Toronto Maple Leafs. Jessica Alba owns the team.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 20, 2008)

Doctor Who - Infirno on Wednesday night - 
meant to watch only one or two episodes, then  thinking each time it went back to the menu 'just one more...', ended up watching all all seven FUCK!  (last time I couldn't stop watching something and ended up staying up to the early hours was with the second video of Edge of Darkness)

Possibly one of the bestest Doctor Who stories ever - seriously bleak (especialy for a Pertwee with green slime turning people into hairy primitives)
- drilling for energy nearly/destroys the planet, the Doctor slips sideways into 1984 (where the Brig's a fascist & the Royal Families been executed) 
*nobody lives* - every-fucking-body in the paralel universe dies.
Craves of Androzani is the only one that grimmer really (outside the books/New Adventures).
oddly uplifting as well - re the Doctor's relization about choices and free will. 

Sir Keith's a bit Steve Wright looking and there's that great line re computers 



			
				Pertwee said:
			
		

> If you have a tool, it's stupid not to use it!


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/episodeguide/inferno/detail.shtml


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 20, 2008)

Bitten. It's a buddy/vampire movie.

The cute vampire chick comes between the buddies, but they get her in the end. But then at the very end, it goes all twisted again.

Possibly the best vampire chick since Lesley Warren.

I always figured, if the vampire chick invites you into eternity with her, just bare your neck and tilt your head.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 20, 2008)

Dead Man's Shoes.... nice cheery number


----------



## gilroy (Sep 20, 2008)

Rogue

Directed by Wolf Creek fella - wasn't expecting a great deal but as giant killer crocodile films go I was impressed. Looked really nice as well, lovely scenery out in Australia apparently.

Also, Radha Mitchell is in it. Shes lovely.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 20, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> You seen the 'original' VP? Well woth getting hold of before the king one, but too late...



"Riget"? Yep, fortunately saw it before the King adaptation. I like them both, though.


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 20, 2008)

Dairy of the Dead. Not great but not too bad either. I just wish Romero would now move onto something else. The zombie stuff is well rinsed and since 28 Days/28 Weeks/Dawn of the Dead remake his zombies just dont seem as scary now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2008)

Heheh, great typo - zombie cows would be ace


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 21, 2008)

Battle for Haditha


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 21, 2008)

Final two discs of "Kingdom Hospital".


----------



## Maltin (Sep 21, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> Dairy of the Dead. Not great but not too bad either. I just wish Romero would now move onto something else. The zombie stuff is well rinsed and since 28 Days/28 Weeks/Dawn of the Dead remake his zombies just dont seem as scary now.


Is that the one about the zombie cows?


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 21, 2008)

Master and Commander, which is a mighty fine film excepting the rather odd choices regarding the soundtrack.


----------



## oddworld (Sep 21, 2008)

Pathology , starring Heroes Milo Ventimiglia.

Great thriller, twisted.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 21, 2008)

Watched Cronos this afternoon. As good as the many urbanites said it would be. 

Just watched Le Fils (The Son), on the recommendation of butchersapron after seeing L'enfant last week. Don't know what to say really, but it's an amazing film.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 22, 2008)

JuneBug.
Nice enough.

Although I must confess that I'm starting to get a little bored of this rather formulaic  - lets call it the 'Sundance Formula'  - approach that US indies seem to be constantly following. Y'know, lots of 'nice' & 'quiet' & kooky/lost people finding simple joy or redemption etc (Station Agent/Little Miss Sunshine/Winter Passing/Juno) 
All good films....I dunno, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire last night. 
I quite enjoyed it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2008)

"Robocop 3" - for completist reasons having watched the original and the second one recently

It was rubbish! Absolute rubbish - avoid at all costs and pretent it doesn't exist


----------



## ringo (Sep 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by ringo:

All The Pretty Horses just arrived, don't have high hopes.




El Jefe said:


> it's wank



Not as bad as I thought it would be, but only because I knew it would be nothing like the books. There were only a couple of moments when the director captured the essence of McCarthy's writing which to me is his poetically beautiful descriptions contrasted against the brutal cruelty ingained in human nature. The love story was wank though.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 22, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> (You probably know) Delicatessen?



Ah yes, heard about it several times but never bothered with it. Will check it out. Nice one 

Watched Y Tu Mama Tambien on the plane a few weeks ago, they have this personal screen with over 3 hundred films to choose from!

Trust me to choose a film with a hardcore muff diving shot that was happening as the (slightly middle aged and not at all open minded) hostess offered me some coffee  shouldnt fucking have them on there then should you love. Its art ffs 

Well.....still nipped off to the lavs but it COULD be art 

But erm yeah, good film.


----------



## Leica (Sep 22, 2008)

Now Voyager, with Bette Davis and Gladys Cooper.


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 22, 2008)

30 Days of Night-for the second time. Fair play with the exception of the last five minutes this is IMO on the best vampire flicks ever made.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 24, 2008)

Lords of Dogtown


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 24, 2008)

East is East. Forgotten what a good movie this is.

(and it comes from the absolutely lush 25 Years Of Film Four boxed set Treebeak got me for my birthday (Trainspotting, East Is East, This is England, Sexy Beast, My Beautiful Launderette, Rita Sue & Bob Too, Last King Of Scotland, This Is England, Secrets & Lies and My Name Is Joe in a lovely bound package  )


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2008)

wonder where she got that


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 24, 2008)

maya said:


> 'Threads'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Innit just. My little un always asks what's the scariest film I've ever seen, I know what to say now.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 25, 2008)

some hyper youth comedy thing about snowboarders making a commercial and serbian terroists on ch4 @ 3/4am


----------



## sim667 (Sep 25, 2008)

the entire first series of peep show

Im working my way through to make sure ive seen them all.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

Harry (not Hari) Potter again... 

Nearly done them now and then back to LOTR or something


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 25, 2008)

Charlie Wilsons War


----------



## Sadken (Sep 25, 2008)

That film pissed me off quite a bit.  Charlie Wilson was made out to be a loveable rogue but it totally glossed over the "total cunt" aspect of his personality.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2008)

City Of The Living Dead - dreadful Fulci horror - memorable only for the gut spewing and head drilling scenes, but mainly for the Fabio Frizzi score


----------



## Yetman (Sep 25, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Rita Sue & Bob Too



I fucking hate that film. Not that its a bad film or anything I just hate it. I hate the morons in it with their eighties mullets, embassy no.6's and constant bickering over who's turn it is to get a fucking jump off bob in the front seat of a clapped out ford capri. NOR ITS MAA TURN FOOK OFF GIZ ANOTHEE JUMP THAR BOB 

I know, I know, but I dont give a fuck. I just hate it.


----------



## no-no (Sep 25, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> 30 Days of Night-for the second time. Fair play with the exception of the last five minutes this is IMO on the best vampire flicks ever made.



You've got to be kidding!! 

First off the head Vampire looks like Neil Tennant out of the petshop boys.

Second they aren't too clever,it takes them all night to kill everyone. 

Third, that klingon speak they keep doing is just sooo passe.

Finally, you're dead right the last five minutes are the ridiculous, even the writers got bored of the script and just wrapped it up so they could get out early and have a Friday drink.

Anyhow, Watched Son of Rambow the other day. What a great film and two brilliant little actors!All finished off with a nice cure song and the missus in tears what more can you ask?


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I fucking hate that film. Not that its a bad film or anything I just hate it. I hate the morons in it with their eighties mullets, embassy no.6's and constant bickering over who's turn it is to get a fucking jump off bob in the front seat of a clapped out ford capri. NOR ITS MAA TURN FOOK OFF GIZ ANOTHEE JUMP THAR BOB




I love it!

And No6 were Players


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 25, 2008)

The Notebook

Now, normally I'm fine with a lot of films otherwise known as 'Chick flicks' or 'weepies', there's usually something going on that I enjoy, but never have I been forced to sit through such a mind-numbing, manipulative emotion-grasping film in all my life - 

He's from the wrong side of the tracks, she's a good girl, they can't be together, etc, etc.....
Now there's a war scene in which he loses a friend....
Now he's obsessed with the house they first shagged in...
And all throughout she has a terrible affliction...
They end up dying together (seriously?)

Can only have been written by a 14-year old girl with no romantic experience whatsoever. Wank of the highest order.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 25, 2008)

Walk the line


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 25, 2008)

no-no said:


> First off the head Vampire looks like Neil Tennant out of the petshop boys.



Unless you hate Neil Tenant I fail to see your point?



> Second they aren't too clever,it takes them all night to kill everyone.



Since when has Vampire intelligence been relative to how well a film has been made. 



> Third, that klingon speak they keep doing is just sooo passe.



It doesnt even remotely resemble Kilngon speak


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Lars and the Real Girl.

It's about a socially retarded guy in a small town who gets one of those Japanese sex dolls, and thinks she's a real live girl. He introduces her to his brother and his wife, for starters.

It's a really good movie. You start out laughing at him, and at the absurdity of it all, and then slowly, the movie starts to draw you in. It becomes a movie about the things unspoken, about the things people will do to help other people.

By the end, it is a touching and emotional movie that had tears in my wife's eyes.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 26, 2008)

The Parallax View, Gattaca and The Deer Hunter all in the last week or so and all ever so slightly disappointing. Good movies nonetheless but I just expected a bit more.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Got sucked into The Rock which was on a tv channel.
It's actually so bad it's really quite mesmerizing. You can almost see the big stars wincing as they say their lines .


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

Triggerman - Low budget Deliverance, Southern Comfort kind of film very limited dialogue


----------



## Relahni (Sep 26, 2008)

Room for Romeo Brass.


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 27, 2008)

War of the Worlds (2nd time)....apart from the very quick ending I still love this film. Its bold, big, exciting and the effects are amazing.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 27, 2008)

Son of Rambo - I did get a little bit of grit in my eye at the end scene


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 27, 2008)

more S3 buffy, and today me and the boyfriend cracked open S5 of the wire


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 27, 2008)

episode 2 of series 1 of the Wire.  I think I'm starting to get it now


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 27, 2008)

Cool Hand Luke. And it was a genuine coincidence till I came to make a cuppa, checked urban  and heard the news


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 27, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> episode 2 of series 1 of the Wire.  I think I'm starting to get it now



See, it gets u in the end!


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 27, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> Son of Rambo - I did get a little bit of grit in my eye at the end scene



Yeh, the ending is really cheesy but it's well-earned cheese, it's sentimentality with a real build up. I also got grit


----------



## Iam (Sep 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Cool Hand Luke. And it was a genuine coincidence till I came to make a cuppa, checked urban  and heard the news



I bought it on Blu Ray last week...

Watched it tonight. Magnificent.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 27, 2008)

The messianic bit is a little overplayed, but fuck that.

my dad was kinda hung up on american ideas of cool (he was from Kent  ) and he thought George Kennedy was like the coolest man ever, and he has a point. What a dude


----------



## Iam (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, definitely.

It's one of the first movies I remember seeing and being struck that there was really something special about. Three of us just sat mesmerised, and laughed... and choked up a bit. Great stuff.

I think it'll have to be Butch & Sundance, The Sting and The Hustler next.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2008)

Have you HUD?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Cool Hand Luke. And it was a genuine coincidence till I came to make a cuppa, checked urban  and heard the news


I told my flatmate that Paul Newman had died and he was all concerned until I explained that Paul Newman wasn't the fat obnoxious postman from Seinfeld. When I corrected him, he just went 'oh _him_'


----------



## Iam (Sep 28, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Have you HUD?



No, fraid not. But it's a cracking suggestion for one to seek out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2008)

I watched Stephen King's 'The Mist'

I didn't like it. Disgusting, pointless movie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2008)

Great ending though! I thought it was great for a grimy b movie horror film in the vein of Craven and Carpenter - it even had a soupcon of social commentary


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Great ending though! I thought it was great for a grimy b movie horror film in the vein of Craven and Carpenter - it even had a soupcon of social commentary



I hated the ending most of all.

'Oops: out of gas! Let's see your temple, kid!"

I think most people would at least wait till the spiders were approaching, before shooting their family.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2008)

It's not a social realist film. There's great fucking tentacles and stuff in it. It's after getting you pumped up one way or another. And that ending was one way.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> It's not a social realist film.



You can only take suspension of disbelief so far.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You can only take suspension of disbelief so far.



As is said "There's great fucking tentacles and stuff in it."


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You can only take suspension of disbelief so far.



I dunno - it's a film - you can take it as far as you want to the way I see it cos the premise is so ludicrous to start with. Which is why I love the endings of Crank and Miike's Dead Or Alive.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I dunno - it's a film - you can take it as far as you want to the way I see it cos the premise is so ludicrous to start with. Which is why I love the endings of Crank and Miike's Dead Or Alive.



Of course the premise is ludicrous. But you have to make the characters act in a way that is believable.

To me as a father, I know that  I wouldn't do what he did, when he did it. It is not believable to me. And given that it is so unlikely, writing something like that into the script becomes gratuitous, almost pornographic.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you want the same sort of ending that happens in a manner that's believable, catch Elvira Madigan if you can.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 28, 2008)

I completely agree, JC2.  I thought it was a respectable horror film until that ending, which just ruined it.

There's no way I would shoot my son even in a situation like that.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2008)

Hence the 'power' when the fog clears and the army comes in.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I completely agree, JC2.  I thought it was a respectable horror film until that ending, which just ruined it..



Yeah: I was liking it till then. The stuff about the religion, the crowd mentality, was really well done. And some of the 'other dimension' stuff was nicely surreal.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Hence the 'power' when the fog clears and the army comes in.



But as soon as he's shot the kid, you know that's exactly what's coming.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah... and? It's a trick. The whole film was a trick.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah... and? It's a trick. The whole film was a trick.



The film had been fairly creative up to then. I was hoping it would go out with some creativity.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it tried to. It may not have worked, but it tried.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 28, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> I think it tried to. It may not have worked, but it tried.



Fair enough. 

I still hated the ending though. I was watching it with my kid. It made me feel awful.

Seemed to have a different effect on him, though. Reminiscent of the old woman in the pharmacy, he went and got a can of Axe antiperspirant spray, a box of matches, and went out in the driveway and made an aerosol flamethrower.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mongol - Trailer
Story line a bit thin but looks grate sound track  keep waiting for a snip from Banco de Gaia


----------



## rollinder (Sep 28, 2008)

just now - Pan's Labyrinth on ch4 right up to the fucking brutal torture/shooting of the farmers for anarchist 'propaganda' and the discovery of the rabbit. Wasn't planning to watch it tonight - not it the right headspace, just meant to make sure that ch4 hadn't got hold of a dumbed down dubbed copy, Mirror tv guide didn't mention that it was subbed (or any thing about it being Spanish even), can imagine loads of very confused viewers who'd been watching Wife Swap or was expecting something like Hellboy going WTF?!!!!!????

Bit of dialogue seemed missing on the subs when the son was defending his father, is it like that on the dvd?

The praying mantis? insect drifting in and out of the 'real' world and the girls story is like the anti-Jiminy Cricket.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2008)

The version C4 show is the theatrical release - they don't make a different version for tv anymore - I think ITV used to, but even they saw sense in the end


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2008)

About 20 minutes of Mystery Men. Really couldn't take any more.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Sep 28, 2008)

The Thin Red Line
I've seen it before but its still one of the best films I've ever seen. Heard a rumor there is a longer cut around. Have to try and track it down.


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 28, 2008)

Watched The Edukators  (2004) on film4 last night, (Sat 27/9)  first ime viewing, in bed with one eye open. unable to shut it 
Still left wondering about the oxygen machine? was it purely! obsessional or what?
Enjoyed


----------



## poului (Sep 29, 2008)

*45wgrtfugjvb*

Finally got round to watching Cloverfield last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. Seemed perfectly for Sunday night viewing and doesn't feel that compromised on the small screen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

Long Weekend - Australian horror film in which unpleasant bickering couple go camping, disrespect nature and get learnt by nature in return - glaringly obvious symbolism but pretty effective stuff - the undead dugong is particularly chilling. Great soundtrack too.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2008)

avu9lives said:


> Watched The Edukators  (2004) on film4 last night, (Sat 27/9)  first ime viewing, in bed with one eye open. unable to shut it
> Still left wondering about the oxygen machine? was it purely! obsessional or what?
> Enjoyed




Shit, can't believe I missed it.

*goes to check for repeats*


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

Batman Begins


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 29, 2008)

The Sex and the City film - it was Mrs SFM's birthday at the weekend and she wanted to watch it. Not as bad as I thought it was going to be but really bloody long.....


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 29, 2008)

Animal House.

Still as good as I remember, if enormously dated.

Might do Porky's and American Pie for the full teen-sex comedy experience.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 29, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Long Weekend - Australian horror film in which unpleasant bickering couple go camping, disrespect nature and get learnt by nature in return - glaringly obvious symbolism but pretty effective stuff - the undead dugong is particularly chilling. Great soundtrack too.



Cheers, you've just reminded me to put this on my Lovefilm list


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

Zombie Strippers. 

jesus, what's wrong with some people who actually recommended this. And you can shove your 'so bad it's good' up your idiot backsides.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

Eagle Vs Shark.

Really enjoyed it, but think it was a bit overdone in places, that kind of Napoleon Dynamite geeky flatness needs a subtle touch and this didn't quite get it. But it was really nicely put together, quite sweet and the female lead was great.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 29, 2008)

Desperate Housewives season 5 ep1

 x 1000


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2008)

Watched Street Kings (thanks to B0B2oo9 for that) which was actually pretty good. Found myself liking it, then not liking it, then not getting it, then liking it most the way through. 

I am not the biggest fan of cop films but this was good. The story has been told before I guess and it could be said that the actors performances will not bring any Oscar nominations.... Still worth a watch though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 30, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Zombie Strippers.
> 
> jesus, what's wrong with some people who actually recommended this. And you can shove your 'so bad it's good' up your idiot backsides.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2008)

"Porco Rosso" - beautiful, as are most of Studio Ghibli's films, and with a touch of melancholy about it

We had recorded it from the TV ages ago so sadly it was the dubbed version - I prefer subtitles as I like to hear the timbre and emotion of the original voice actors even if I don't understand the words being said.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 30, 2008)

Bucket List - mrs cried, I thought it was pretty good. Watching it while wrecked can be quite hilarious - the bit with the 'eyes' in the hospital and the shuffling around of Jack Nicholsons character more than echoed that of Kyle's father when he has the operation to turn into a dolphin in South Park 

Waz - was more believable and less nasty than Saw, which is the most simliar sort of film I can link it to, but I dunno, it lacked a bit of punch. Was still good and watchable though. ***


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 30, 2008)

The Cleaner
Was ok. Samuel L. Jackson was better then his normal shit.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 30, 2008)

The Darjeeling Limited.

Far better than I was led to expect, although not fantastic by Anderson's standards. I did really enjoy it


----------



## foo (Sep 30, 2008)

i liked it too Jeff.  i want my very own compartment on that train.

i watched In Bruges. much better than i expected -   Fiennes as a London gangster was great.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 30, 2008)

foo said:


> i liked it too Jeff.
> 
> i watched In Bruges. much better than i expected -  i thought Fiennes' London gangster was great.



In Bruges was so much better than I expected

"...two manky whores and a racist dwarf" is one of my favourite lines in a film ever, for some reason


----------



## foo (Sep 30, 2008)

heh 

wasn't sure about Farrell at first, cos he annoyed me. but thought it really worked. i might watch it again cos i kept getting distracted, and i have a feeling there are quite a few 'lines' in it.


----------



## Looby (Sep 30, 2008)

I watched 27 Dresses. It was ok, nothing special. I've just bought Knocked Up in Woolies for a fiver so I might watch that later.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 30, 2008)

V For Vendetta.

Much better than I thought it would be, to be honest. Really liked it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> V For Vendetta.
> 
> Much better than I thought it would be, to be honest. Really liked it...


I thought it was great too - haven't read the book though


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 30, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I thought it was great too - haven't read the book though



I know Moore was pissed off (but then he always is  ) and it's too long since I read it to know how faithful it is, but for playschool us against them triumphalism, it rocked


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 30, 2008)

The Forbidden Kingdom. More Jackie Chan shenanigans.

In this one, it's Jackie Chan Meets The Karate Kid.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I thought it was great too - haven't read the book though



Book is excellent. I watched the film first then read it.

I meant to rewatch the film afterwards to see how much was different as I felt I'd got much more from the book.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Sep 30, 2008)

The Beat that my heart skipped. 
Cool french movie. I couldn't see what the fuss was about the first time I seen it. But I've seen it a few times now and really love it. Also half way through the final season of the wire. nuff said.
Getting near the end of Studio 60 on the sunset strip. Its great when it concentrates on the characters but losses me when it goes into politics.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2008)

The Fountain. Of Shite. What was Aaronofsky thinking?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 30, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> The Fountain. Of Shite. What was Aaronofsky thinking?



I liked that movie: for one thing, it got my 14 year old thinking about metaphysics.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2008)

In what way?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 30, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> V For Vendetta.
> 
> Much better than I thought it would be, to be honest. Really liked it...



Me too.  Was expecting it to be rubbish because everyone said it was, but I quite enjoyed it...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> In what way?



I seem to recall discussing the concept of the soul, as well as the possibility of past lives, and the possibility of all occurrences actually existing at the same 'time', ie in a place outside of time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I seem to recall discussing the concept of the soul, as well as the possibility of past lives, and the possibility of all occurrences actually existing at the same 'time', ie in a place outside of time.



Christ!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Christ!



Well what else we going to talk about. If you know any 14 year olds, you know they hate talking about girlfriends, school, etc.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> V For Vendetta.
> 
> Much better than I thought it would be, to be honest. Really liked it...





Great film, great dialogue and I have watched many times. 

London in a few years perhaps


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2008)

Rewatched Network - what a fucking great film.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

Who said V for Vendetta was rubbish?  It's ace!

I showed Idiocracy to my girlfriend and found it wasn't as good for me 2nd time around; it kind of petered out towards the end.  

Also saw Bigger, Faster, Stronger which came over as an advert for steroids, quite weirdly.  

And I was subjected to the Chronicles of Narnia which I ended up really enjoying.  I'd forgotten how much I love the character Edmond.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, and Zombie Strippers shits all over Eagle vs Shark, which is very boring for 75% of the time and contrived for the rest.  

Oh yeah and I also saw the Fist Foot Way recently and don't know whether I liked it or not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I showed Idiocracy to my girlfriend and found it wasn't as good for me 2nd time around; it kind of petered out towards the end.


It did a bit, but I still loved it - "hey man, I'm 'bating here"


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha, yeah, there are a few choice lines in it, definitely.  I really like the President too - that is something that I can really see happening within 50 years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Haha, yeah, there are a few choice lines in it, definitely.  I really like the President too - that is something that I can really see happening within 50 years.



Or even one year!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd definitely vote for Macho Man Randy Savage ahead of Brown, Cameron or Clegg, I know that for DAMN sure!


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2008)

Mutual Appreciation

mumblecore, apparently 

three self-obsessed jaded neurotic NYC gimps talk about themselves for nearly 2 hours. In black and white. Frequently boring, always irritating.

So I have no idea why I really enjoyed it


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 1, 2008)

Ninja Cheerleaders, should i watch this or not ?

lol


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

'sif that needs an answer.  Watch the shit out of that, mother, Bob.  Watch it good.


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

Finding Sarah Marshall. i quite liked it - the main bloke was way better than Russell Brand who just played a toned down, over cautious version of himself. 

who's the main actor? never seen him before.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

Jason Segel - he was the slimy mate in Knocked Up


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

foo said:


> Finding Sarah Marshall. i quite liked it - the main bloke was way better than Russell Brand who just played a toned down, over cautious version of himself.
> 
> who's the main actor? never seen him before.



I liked that film and I liked Russell Brand in it.  I pretty much like anything Judd Apatow does.


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

yeh, he was ok. just a bit watered down and well behaved. it's like you could tell he'd been told DO NOT AD LIB so he seemed a bit stilted imo. 

do you know who the main actor is ken?

edit: ooops!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

foo said:


> yeh, he was ok. just a bit watered down and well behaved. it's like you could tell he'd been told DO NOT AD LIB so he seemed a bit stilted imo.



His audition for the film is on YouTube and he's hilarious


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

foo said:


> do you know who the main actor is ken?


Ahem


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Jason Segel - he was the slimy mate in Knocked Up



oh sorry, didn't see you there Clyde 

haven't seen Knocked up - any good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

foo said:


> oh sorry, didn't see you there Clyde
> 
> haven't seen Knocked up - any good?



It's funny!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

You just totally ruined the ending for everyone by the way...

Knocked up is very funny along the same sorta lines.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

I was thinking Brand probably had a hand in his own script as it goes.


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

oh good, i'll watch that then, cheers  the cold nights are drawing in - dvds in bed are how i will be filling a lot of my evenings...

i need a list. list me some good dvds i can get out.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

Can I do it later?  I've stayed behind late at work and I really ought to do some more here.  I will do you a list though, I pwomise.


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> You just totally ruined the ending for everyone by the way...
> 
> Knocked up is very funny along the same sorta lines.



just realised and edited.


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Can I do it later?  I've stayed behind late at work and I really ought to do some more here.  I will do you a list though, I pwomise.



yup. cheers. 

how bout you Clyde? i want funny, i want dark.  and i don't want Will Smith or Tom Cruise anywhere near 'em.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with Will Smith?  I love Will Smith!  Against my better judgement, sure, but we've come a long way on a journey together, Will and I.


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

he annoys me. i think it's his face.

the only film i liked him in was that Judgment Day (was that what it was called?). actually, i didn't like him in it. i just liked the film. i liked that other one too...you know where him and wassisface kill aliens.

i should write for Charlie Brooker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

foo said:


> yup. cheers.
> 
> how bout you Clyde? i want funny, i want dark.



Sorry, I don't know any funny films


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

I think he has a lovely face, like a young Barack Obama.  You thinking of Independence Day?  That would honestly make my top 50 favourite films of all time I think.  It might just be sentimental value for it though, it's just one of those I can't watch with a critical eye.


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Sorry, I don't know any funny films



you just said Knocked Up was funny plonko.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

Lars and the Real Girl is pretty funny and dark


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

foo said:


> you just said Knocked Up was funny plonko.



I know. That's the only funny film I know.



Superbad is good I suppose.


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

*kenneth*

tsk. you could've typed out my list instead of waffling about ole grinny Will Smith... 

and he looks NOTHING like Obama


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I know. That's the only funny film I know.



that's cos you've got toomuchfuckingperspective.

obviously.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

foo said:


> that's cos you've got toomuchfuckingperspective.
> 
> obviously.



No, it's cos I can't be arsed to think


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

foo said:


> tsk. you could've typed out my list instead of waffling about ole grinny Will Smith...
> 
> and he looks NOTHING like Obama



Well, he does in the sense that all black people look alike to me, obviously.  

No, seriously, he does a bit though.  An incy wincy bit.


----------



## idioteque (Oct 1, 2008)

Last night I watched House, and some Bleach.


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

not even an incy bit  and they're about the same age aren't they?

Obama reminds me of Dot Cotton in certain lights...


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

foo said:


> not even an incy bit  and they're about the same age aren't they?
> 
> Obama reminds me of Dot Cotton in certain lights...



Pitch black complete darkness, the kind you find in space?


----------



## foo (Oct 1, 2008)

heh,

anyway - get on with work, or get on with my list. i'm off to cook tea. 

i've got Watching to watch tonight. looks a bit moody.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I think he has a lovely face, like a young Barack Obama.  You thinking of Independence Day?  .



Yeah: they both have  big ears that stick out sideways. That's about it for similarity.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just watched Palindromes. I like Solondz' films this was the most bizarre though. I had to do some reading to make sense of it.

Some really funny bits in it but I was completely thrown by the use of different people playing the same part and the chapter headings.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 2, 2008)

The wire Season 3, last 3 eps... not watched it for ages, not going to rush to put season 4 on yet tho... i still find it rather slow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2008)

Son Of Rambow - disappointing, though it was quite moving towards the end - I didn't think the acting in it was very good and the music annoyed me.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2008)

Flower of her Secret

It was alright.  Some really good bits. Main character pissed me right off - not sure if that was intentional or I was meant to feel sympathy for her

I just felt like shouting 'have a pie butty!)


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 2, 2008)

AM: The Counterfeiters

PM: The Diving Bell and the Butterfly


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Run Fatboy Run.

I like Simon Pegg, but he keeps sliding down.

This one reminded me of watching a National Film Board of Canada - funded movie from about 1975, right down to the sterotypical characterization, the lighting, everything.

The feelgood ending is done ok, but otherwise, it's just awful.


----------



## foo (Oct 3, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Can I do it later?  I've stayed behind late at work and I really ought to do some more here.  I will do you a list though, I pwomise.



<taps foot>


----------



## foo (Oct 3, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> The Darjeeling Limited.
> 
> Far better than I was led to expect, although not fantastic by Anderson's standards. I did really enjoy it



heh talking about this film at work in the caff - and my lovely, but terribly po faced and pompous, colleague was banging on for ages about the film not showing the 'real' India etc. etc. he kept looking at our Indian colleague for confirmation as he pontificated.

she waited til he'd finished, smiled sweetly, then told him he was talking utter crap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2008)

It's lovely looking film - all those blues and yellows


Last night, I saw Robert De Niro's The Good Shepherd, which was surprisingly absorbing for a 2 and a half hour history of the CIA. Matt Damon is excellent in it (though his aging make-up isn't).


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm on a Jonathan Meades binge. The 'Collection..' DVD set is fantastic stuff, but I do wish they'd release the whole lot.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 3, 2008)

The Truman Show. Must be the third time I've watched it. 

I think it's top.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 4, 2008)

I watched Brick.  Thought it was cool.

That said, it's a bit of a film fan's film.  If I wasn't aware of noir as a genre, I might not appreciate it.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ronin

1st time see 

Robert De Niro	
Jean Reno	
Natascha McElhone
Stellan Skarsgard	
Sean Bean


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 4, 2008)

Pans Laberynth - Beautifully shot movie


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 4, 2008)

There Will Be Blood - a very, very, very good film. beautiful. kinda like a faustian tale set in the west during the time of industralisation. community vs profit. superstition vs science. seriously recommend cos it's so well acted and brutal. 

In Bruges - again another excellent film. kicked myself for not catching this in the cinema.

The Kite Runner - overrated.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 4, 2008)

Tonight I shall be watching 'High Fidelity' - hopefully it will be better than the book!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2008)

Started to watch Ninja Cheerleaders but had to turn it off, was sooooo bad

So i stuck on the Rocker... Which is rather good, not amazing, but better than most shite.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 5, 2008)

The Orphanage


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 5, 2008)

nothing new 

Bringing Out the Dead


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 5, 2008)

I went through the last few pages of the thread yesterday for inspiration and since then, have watched Forgetting Sarah Marshall and Knocked up, both of which I hugely enjoyed...defo got my Saturday nights laughing quota filled!   

Also watched The devil wears Prada - which was nothing special, but entertaining enough (and I thought Meryl Streep was great as the Anna Wintour part).

V for Vendetta next I think.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

The whole first series of Weeds yesterday. Took a bit of getting into but really quite liked it and will no doubt plough through these quickly.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 6, 2008)

Not a DVD, but watched Secretary again. It's just a great movie, Spader is perfect.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The whole first series of Weeds yesterday. Took a bit of getting into but really quite liked it and will no doubt plough through these quickly.



It's good  there is another 3 season to go an all


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> It's good  there is another 3 season to go an all



Cheers for those mate, these are very watchable and just right for a lazy evening on the sofa


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to Collinwood - abismal doesn't even come close.

Made up for it with an ep of The Wire S5




Fictionist said:


> Tonight I shall be watching 'High Fidelity' - hopefully it will be better than the book!



It's done very well. Very enjoyable film.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Watched The Godfather with the teenager. Think he was a little underwhelmed tbh. 

Gangsters mean something different to kids thesedays I think, it never really struck me that it doesn't go into the actual crime before now.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 6, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> There Will Be Blood - a very, very, very good film. beautiful. kinda like a faustian tale set in the west during the time of industralisation. community vs profit. superstition vs science. seriously recommend cos it's so well acted and brutal.



I watched this again recently.  Think it might even be making inroads into my top 10.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Oct 6, 2008)

1980 arty Brit road movie. Interesting document of its time but beyond that nothing special imho.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 6, 2008)

The Brood - stopped being scary after you see their faces but still does the business for a film thats nearly 30 years old. 3/5


----------



## Iam (Oct 6, 2008)

American Gangster.

It was ok, but no better than last time I saw it.


----------



## silver (Oct 6, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma, it was better than I expected actually


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 6, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> 1980 arty Brit road movie. Interesting document of its time but beyond that nothing special imho.



And Sting's as crap as ever in it


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 6, 2008)

Revolver - Pretty much what I expected from Ritchie but I gotta say I thought the Hitman played by Mark Strong was one of the coolest since Leon and Chow Yun Fat's character in "The Killer"


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Oct 6, 2008)

The Onion Movie.  Much funnier than I thought it would be.  I'd pay money to see 'Cockpuncher.'

http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2008/03/the_onion_movie_trailer_finall.html


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 6, 2008)

30 days of night (lame)

dreamgirls ( love that film  )


----------



## vogonity (Oct 6, 2008)

Hard Candy: enjoyable, low-budget movie - just overplayed its hand a little... Strangely enough, it was the first film from the director of 30 Days of Night! Wow... as you were.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Oct 7, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> And Sting's as crap as ever in it



He's not quite as bad as he was in _Quadrophenia_ and he's not on the screen for very long, but yes viewers of a sensitive disposition may wish to look away.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 7, 2008)

Some Buffy Season 5 episodes, specifically The Body, Forever and Intervention.

The Body is just as brutal as I remember, probably the best TV depiction of death I've ever seen.

US downloads tonight (Heroes, Prison Break and T:SSC)


----------



## Sadken (Oct 7, 2008)

JohnnyOrange said:


> The Onion Movie.  Much funnier than I thought it would be.  I'd pay money to see 'Cockpuncher.'
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2008/03/the_onion_movie_trailer_finall.html



Sweet, I'm gonna get that


----------



## Belushi (Oct 7, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> Some Buffy Season 5 episodes, specifically The Body, Forever and Intervention.
> 
> The Body is just as brutal as I remember, probably the best TV depiction of death I've ever seen.



Seconded, its a hugely moving episode.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 7, 2008)

Flashpoint - HK action movie


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 7, 2008)

I started watching a german film called 'Skin' - about a young spotty jewish kid who appears to end up a neo-nazi in prison. 

Only watched up till the point he gets chucked out of the club when the other group pof skinheads start seig heiling and has a fight with his black mate.

Found the other stuff about his sick mother quite exceptionally sad and heavy going so switched it of and watched a programme about an internet paedophile to cheer myself up. 

is anyone else familiar with this 'skin' film? cant seem to find it on IMDB. 

from the third or so i've seen it's a pretty amazing work. Suspect 'made in England' may have been based on it, though comparing 'skin' to that is like comparing Rashamon to pee Wee Herman's big adventure.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 7, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> watched a programme about an internet paedophile to cheer myself up.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 7, 2008)

found it: http://www.highpointfilms.co.uk/skin/index.html

apologies, dutch not german.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

More Weeds


----------



## foo (Oct 8, 2008)

watched In Bruges again last night cos my sons wanted to see it.*

second time around - i didn't just like it, i loved it! so many good lines. my big lad said the director was usually a director of plays so that might be what made it seem different..?

*afterwards they spent all evening saying 'You never guess wat....' in a Colin Farrell voice. really fuckin annoying


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2008)

I saw the recent remake of The Hitcher - a thoroughly pointless exercise that just serves to show how brilliantly made the original is. 
Venus - Peter O'Toole as an old perv exploiting and being exploited by a young 'chav' - typical Hanif Kureishi unpleasant misanthropism but with a soppy ending that rather betrays what's gone on before. Balls.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 8, 2008)

Pulgasari - Korean movie about a Godzilla like creature that saves the local farmers fighting the corrupt government officials


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Two: The Promotion. Very weird, but I liked it. It had that line about retarded masturbation.

The other was Speed Racer. It has a monkey in it. What else do I need to say?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 9, 2008)

juno - irritating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2008)

The Breed - the least scary horror film ever - it's about a pack of fierce dogs harrassing some young people on an island. 
Dogs paddling are not frightening.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Passionate Life of Edith Piaf - Fucks me this girl had more trials and tribulations than Amy Winehouse, would love to read her Biography can anyone recommend one ? Thanks


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 9, 2008)

Last two eps of Buffy Season 5.

I may have got something in my eye at one point.....


----------



## Sadken (Oct 9, 2008)

Saw the Machinist again.  Bit full on.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 10, 2008)

The Wire Series 4 eps 1-5 

I like this season better than 3,


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 10, 2008)

Resurrecting the Champ


----------



## Voley (Oct 10, 2008)

This Is England.

Load of shite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2008)

NVP said:


> This Is England.
> 
> Load of shite.



What? Why do you think so?


----------



## Voley (Oct 10, 2008)

It didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. A very obvious movie. Obvious discussion of racism, obvious coming of age story, rubbish abrupt ending.

The kid was good in it, and most of the acting was good, tbf, but if that's Meadow's 'masterpiece' I won't be seeking out anything else by him. Nearly turned it off 2/3rds of the way through


----------



## gilroy (Oct 10, 2008)

If he has a "masterpiece", its Dead Mans Shoes. 

I fucking love that film


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think most people would say Dead Mans Shoes is the better film.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 11, 2008)

Taken.

Complete crap.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 11, 2008)

I preferred This is England but there isn't much in it.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 11, 2008)

Step Brothers... I enjoyed it some great bits


----------



## gilroy (Oct 11, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Taken.
> 
> Complete crap.



Agreed.

I watched this, the version I downloaded had hard coded Korean (i think) subtitles.

I turned it off when I realised I was basically just watching the subtitles.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 11, 2008)

this morning me and the wife watched morrissey live in dallas in 1991 before getting up.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 11, 2008)

Cloverfield - Actually better than I thought it would be


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 11, 2008)

gilroy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I watched this, the version I downloaded had hard coded Korean (i think) subtitles.
> 
> I turned it off when I realised I was basically just watching the subtitles.



When I saw the trailer and that it had Liam Neeson in, I thought it might be decent.  What a waste of time.  We must have watched the same one as mine had korean subs too...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 11, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> Cloverfield - Actually better than I thought it would be



amazing film I thought...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2008)

Redacted - Brian De Palma is rubbish isn't he? He's an empty-headed show off


----------



## Leica (Oct 11, 2008)

eh? no he's not


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 11, 2008)

The Firm. Still IMO the best film there is about football violence (not that I'm a hige fan of the genre).....Oldman is simply superb in this film. Its dated quite a lot but it still makes for great viewing.

Starting The Wire tonight for the first time.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 11, 2008)

Tonight it shall be '300'.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 11, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> The Firm. Still IMO the best film there is about football violence (not that I'm a hige fan of the genre).....Oldman is simply superb in this film. Its dated quite a lot but it still makes for great viewing..



Yeah.  Good film.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 12, 2008)

The skateboard kid 2

Take a roller coaster ride full of high octane adventure as 12 year old Sammy takes to the skies. With the help of a magical flying skateboard...

What more do you want?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 12, 2008)

Sukiyaki Western Django - Don't know what Miike was aiming for here, but this was IMHO was of his poorer movies


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 12, 2008)

Cloverfield - wasn't bad. I was irked that it took more than a 1/4 of its already meagre running time to set up the characters (in unecessary depth, I thought) but the concept was interesting and very well done.

Bubba Ho-Tep. Ace film, actually very sweet and funny.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 12, 2008)

Cant concentrate on films, at all!!. I just cant sit still for an hour and a half or whatever length they are these days.


----------



## Iam (Oct 12, 2008)

First Blood

Well. Yeah.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Queen. I enjoyed it quite a bit. Excellent acting.


----------



## janeb (Oct 12, 2008)

Am rewatching Edge of Darkenss, episode 2 last night


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 12, 2008)

Southern Comfort - haven't seen it in years, very very good.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 12, 2008)

We Jam Econo: The Story Of The Minutemen

i've always respected the Minutemen more than enjoyed them, IYSWIM, but this is a great movie. Not only because they were such interesting and compellimh characters but also cos it's a who's-who of hardcore legends you never see interviewed - Milo, Spot, Grant Hart, yadda yadda yadda


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 12, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Cloverfield - wasn't bad. I was irked that it took more than a 1/4 of its already meagre running time to set up the characters (in unecessary depth, I thought) but the concept was interesting and very well done.
> 
> .



i liked all the running around scary bits, but the monster was like something out of men in black and i couldn't take it seriously after that point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Southern Comfort - haven't seen it in years, very very good.


It's weird seeing Powers Boothe now we're so used to him being Cy Tolliver.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 12, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> It's weird seeing Powers Boothe now we're so used to him being Cy Tolliver.



Yeh


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2008)

We watched Hunger this afternoon. I was a bit disappointed really as it wasn't as good as I thought it would be. Some of it was a bit dull (although some scenes were very powerful and shocking). Bit of a weird mixture.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 12, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i liked all the running around scary bits, but the monster was like something out of men in black and i couldn't take it seriously after that point.



I thought it was wicked...


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 12, 2008)

Serial Mom.

just fucking excellent - how good is Kathleen Turner in this movie? 

"LISTEN TO YOUR FILTHY MOUTH, YA FUCKIN WHORE"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2008)

The Orphanage. 

OK. Not creepy enough for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2008)

Just finished watching The Wire Season 2 for the second time - it's great to watch again and see later plot developments set up.

I also finished watching Deadwood Season 3 - how frustrating! No real closure at all.


----------



## Iam (Oct 13, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> We Jam Econo: The Story Of The Minutemen
> 
> i've always respected the Minutemen more than enjoyed them, IYSWIM, but this is a great movie. Not only because they were such interesting and compellimh characters but also cos it's a who's-who of hardcore legends you never see interviewed - Milo, Spot, Grant Hart, yadda yadda yadda



Cracking film.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 13, 2008)

Adulthood - Pretty good follow up to the original. Recommended. Got Plan B in it as well as Danny Dyer in a very small part. Init. Brer. Blad. You dizzy? Bless.

Part of the Weekend Never Dies (Soulwax) - Their mates are all boring nerds but the music is excellent, pity there's not enough of it. Seem to have a good time as a band touring etc.

Rage Against The Machine Live - what can I say? Fucking ace


----------



## Annierak (Oct 13, 2008)

Brokeback Mountain, just had to


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Brokeback Mountain, just had to


----------



## Annierak (Oct 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


>


I'm not like you....


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Final episode of the Wire [S5].
And the world keeps on turning


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 13, 2008)

cahback - excellent post-production quality. film was above average, some beautiful moments. narrative was annoying at times.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I'm not like you....



LOL


----------



## Annierak (Oct 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> LOL


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 13, 2008)

No country for old men

I found it rather disappointing. The final confrontation between Moss and Chighur is off screen . Maybe it's just me being dumb but i expected more.

It looked great though


----------



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2008)

Just watched The Notebook.

I blubbed.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 13, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Just watched The Notebook.
> 
> I blubbed.



ooh the notebook! my friend said at the end....'are they dead?' i was like, no, they're just having a little sleepy...

i just watched 'the strangers'

it was like they forgot to make it scary co they thought sticking the killers in scary doll masks was enough. 

'hey director, you know, nothing has really happened for a while...'
'yeah.. but look at the spooooky masks....'
'fair enough'

and it was all tamla's fault really. where the fuck was she? god she's so flaky.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 14, 2008)

Days of Heaven.

Very languid and beautiful film with a host of great performances. Whatever happend to Linda Manz after this? I hope she didn't burn out straight away like a bunch of other child actors because she was great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Days of Heaven.
> 
> Very languid and beautiful film with a host of great performances. Whatever happend to Linda Manz after this? I hope she didn't burn out straight away like a bunch of other child actors because she was great.



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0544371/


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 14, 2008)

Buffy Season 6 Episodes 4 and 5 - 'Flooded' & 'Life Serial'

Not stand-out episodes, but some good moments in both: Namely Giles / Willow arguing over magic in the kitchen and the house getting wrecked once more.

Forgotten how funny the 'Trio' could be too - "stop touching my magic bone" *snigger*.

Up next - 'All the Way', 'One More With Feeling' and 'Tabula Rasa', all good episodes (if memory serves).


----------



## Lea (Oct 14, 2008)

Watched a film called the Mirrors at the cinema at the weekend. It's a paranormal thriller with Keifer Sutherland and I thought it was quite good and atmospheric.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 14, 2008)

Haven't watched a film for months


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 14, 2008)

More Wire Season 4, and Desperate Housewives Saeson 5


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2008)

My Life Without Me

On the minus side, too self-consciously quirky and ridiculously glib. On the plus, nice cinematography, winning performances and a lovely soundtrack.


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 15, 2008)

Blood Simple.  and theres a new Cohen brothers out on Friday so it has upped my expectations for that.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 15, 2008)

just seen the last @40mins of The Sea Inside


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> My Life Without Me
> 
> On the minus side, too self-consciously quirky and ridiculously glib. On the plus, nice cinematography, winning performances and a lovely soundtrack.



I think I went to see that at the cinema - is it about a woman dying of cancer? It was really bad, I think we walked out after about 1/2 hour.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2008)

I saw John Waters' This Filthy World - it was just Waters talking about his films and sharing lots of scurrilous but hilarious andecdotes. There's not much to it really, but it's very entertaining - a souffle made from dog shit. 

Redacted - Brian De Palma's take on the war on Iraq - Battle To Haditha did it better and De Palma just rehashes the plot to his earlier, better Casualties Of War, but with the gimmick of all the action being filmed by in fake documentary style in various media like TV news, terrorist combat videos on YouTube, soldiers' wives messages on webcams etc. It doesn't work though - it looks like De Palma is just insincerely using the war to show off his technique. 

Hillside Cannibals - dire Hills Have Eyes rip off


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 15, 2008)

The General - Buster Keaton saves the south with slapstick. Marvellous.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 15, 2008)

Buffy Season 6 (Episodes 6,7 and 8)

Good stuff, as it included Once More With Feeling and Tabula Rasa.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 15, 2008)

The Bank Job - Superior crime caper tosh.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2008)

Diamond said:


> The Bank Job - Superior crime caper tosh.



I had to turn that off after about 4 minutes.  As soon as I heard the first cock-er-nee accent I leapt across the room.  Don't know what I was expecting really and I inadvertantly broke a kitten's back.  Is it worth persevering with then?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2008)

I also turned off Get Smart after 22 minutes when he shot himself in the foot with a crossbow.  Nowhere near as funny as it sounds.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 15, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I had to turn that off after about 4 minutes.  As soon as I heard the first cock-er-nee accent I leapt across the room.  Don't know what I was expecting really and I inadvertantly broke a kitten's back.  Is it worth persevering with then?



I did that too. The first time I watched it I think I lasted about 20 odd minutes. To be fair the first whole of the first half hour is rubbish. Saffron Burrows' acting is piss-poor and it seems to take them ages to clumsily set the characters up.

But as soon as the actual bank job swings into action it picks up speed and clips along at a nice pace through a well plotted storyline. In the end it was really entertaining, so yeah it is worth persevering with.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2008)

Bitter Moon

Excellent


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 17, 2008)

Magnolia. It's long.


----------



## idioteque (Oct 17, 2008)

Flight of the Conchords


----------



## Yetman (Oct 17, 2008)

Some sick fucking snuff movie I downloaded from a Taiwanese website. It was fairly full on for the first half but tapered out toward the end. Raised interesting moral questions such as ‘can a corpse consent?’ and ‘if you cant tell, then find out it was a man after all….does that make you gay?’. The main actor, Zu, was brilliant but the plot let this one down, I just hope it doesn’t dent his employability in future, slicker movies where he can really shine. 6/10


----------



## Grub str. hack (Oct 17, 2008)

Saw Trevor Nun's version of Twelfth night. Dont normally like Shakespeare on screen, but this movie is very watchable, and cheaper than going to the theatre of course.


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 18, 2008)

Watched Days of Glory, about a group of Algerian's fighting for France during WWII. Pretty good.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 18, 2008)

Tropic Thunder which I thought was excellent. Never expected it to be quite as clever in taking from other Apocalypse Now, RDJ was the obvious highlight and the cameo was good considering.

Adulthood, which I didn't really like.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Some sick fucking snuff movie I downloaded from a Taiwanese website. It was fairly full on for the first half but tapered out toward the end. Raised interesting moral questions such as ‘can a corpse consent?’ and ‘if you cant tell, then find out it was a man after all….does that make you gay?’. The main actor, Zu, was brilliant but the plot let this one down, I just hope it doesn’t dent his employability in future, slicker movies where he can really shine. 6/10


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2008)

Donkey Punch

Meh.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2008)

Watched Fried Green Tomatoes this morning for the first time ever. 
Kind of already knew the film before watching but easy on the head


----------



## Diamond (Oct 19, 2008)

King of Kong.

Awesome.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 19, 2008)

I watched Atonement last night. 

I read the book a while back, as a result of which I didn't actually fancy the film before now. I enjoyed it.  I didn't cry, but one of my companions did


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 19, 2008)

Mongol, It was very good.


----------



## Obdurate (Oct 20, 2008)

*Red.*



Spoiler: Not really much of a spoiler on the plot but still



A lonely old man has a day that he'll never forget. Corruption ensues.



I'm going to give props to the lead actor, Brian Cox, and the screenplay writer, Stephen Susco first and foremost. Brian Cox plays the character Avery Ludlow who is the lonely old man. He does a fantastic job and brings in one of the best lead performances I've seen all year. If he doesn't get nominated come Oscar season (which he won't), it'll be a tragedy. The movie rests on him and he handles it well. And of course, the screenplay was amazing as well. It's dark and depressing but I appreciate that. It goes all the way. Some might say it's melodramatic but fuck it, learn to appreciate movies on the level they're meant to be appreciated.

The direction is solid. It uses a couple of lingering shots in the house, it uses darkness well and it serves its purpose well but it's not anything completely out of the ordinary. Still, the emphasis is on the characters and they drive the story, so the direction gets a pass so long as it allows the story to breathe, which it does.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 20, 2008)

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 20, 2008)

Judgement Night. Worse than I remember. Soundtrack still great though


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Judgement Night. Worse than I remember. Soundtrack still great though



me n mrs b turned over to find it on as well, I tried to make her watch it for ten mins, claiming it was 'pretty good'.  I was rapidly corrected and we put Hot Fuzz on, much better choice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2008)

The Diving Bell & The Butterfly - a weepie, but an arty one - amazing visuals and sound design and a brilliant performance by Matthieu Amalric, who is uncannily similar to Roman Polanski.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wall E, a slow start but I enjoyed it.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 22, 2008)

Buffy Season 6 (Episodes - Entropy, Seeing Red, Villains)

We've reached the Dark Willow arc, good times. 

Spoilers:  

Tara's death and Warren's skinning = two of the most unexpected and shocking death scenes in the show, not to mention the 'cruelty' of including Amber Benson in the credits for the first time, in the episode her character is murdered 

Really looking forward to the last two eps now (mainly because I know how the next one ends...)


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2008)

Fargo

Not sure why I've never watched this, but anyhoo - excellent film.  I absolutely LOVE Steve Buscemi anyway, and he was great in this


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Fargo
> 
> Not sure why I've never watched this, but anyhoo - excellent film.  I absolutely LOVE Steve Buscemi anyway, and he was great in this




You seen Ghost World?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2008)

Part2 said:


> You seen Ghost World?



nope

But just checked it out and stuck it on my list - cheers


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 22, 2008)

Excellent Cadavers - the HBO film, not the documentary.

It was alright, well acted, a bit rushed - An acceptable TV movie.

I''m waiting for the doc to turn up from amazon.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> nope
> 
> But just checked it out and stuck it on my list - cheers



Read the graphic novel too, If you get the chance


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> nope
> 
> But just checked it out and stuck it on my list - cheers



You'll fucking love it, soj


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2008)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Excellent Cadavers - the HBO film, not the documentary.
> 
> It was alright, well acted, a bit rushed - An acceptable TV movie.
> 
> I''m waiting for the doc to turn up from amazon.



You should dig out the Francesco Rosi thriller _Cadaveri Eccellenti_ from the 70s with one of Lino Ventura's last roles - fantastic film:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074262/


----------



## Diamond (Oct 23, 2008)

Uzak

Extremely good sort of meditative Turkish film in which nothing much happens.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 23, 2008)

Blood Diamond - Excellent Movie


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> Read the graphic novel too, If you get the chance



oh god no, I can't do graphic novels - I get too confused over whether to read the words first or look at the pictures, so keep swapping, until I get a headache and throw the fucker at the wall


----------



## Sadken (Oct 23, 2008)

I watched Gonzo, a documentary about Hunter S, which was very good indeed

The other night I watched Stepbrothers, which is solid Ferrell fare.


----------



## Flashman (Oct 23, 2008)

In Bruges, which is the funniest film I've seen in a while.

The little fella is turning up in funny adverts too.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 23, 2008)

Pineapple Express 

was good, better than i thought it was going to be, some good action and stuff....


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 23, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Pineapple Express
> 
> was good, better than i thought it was going to be, some good action and stuff....



Did you watch it stoned or pissed?

Not that it's not funny, it's just that the whole time I was watching it in the cinema, I was thinking "I bet it's funnier whilst under the influence".


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 23, 2008)

Stoned and Pissed....  well a few beers, but plenty of spliffs


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just watched Don't Look Now.

Scary....and a bit confusing


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 23, 2008)

Flashman said:


> In Bruges, which is the funniest film I've seen in a while.
> 
> The little fella is turning up in funny adverts too.



When he Karate chopped him


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 23, 2008)

Not much time to watch stuff lately, but tonight I've taken an evening 'off' as it's a training day tomorrow at school.  So I watched Network.  Fucking quality


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 24, 2008)

The Silence Of The Lambs

I swear that was scary at one time. I just ended up laughing and laughing at the buffalo bill character, esp when he's putting on make up saying 'would you fuck me?' 'id fuck me' 'id fuck me soooo hard' while wearing someones scalp, then tucking his junk away to take his own picture.

It's just so campy. 

But it was scary when it 1st came out.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 24, 2008)

More Wire Season 4


----------



## Yetman (Oct 24, 2008)

Pirates 2 - Stagnettis Revenge

Fucking ace  proper big budget porn with loads of silly special effects, absolute babes, hilarious cheesy lines and a followable plot (for a porno). Much better than the already brilliant Pirates. 10/10


----------



## Sadken (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL @ plot.  You'd get beaten up for saying you liked the plot of a porn film at my school.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 24, 2008)

Last 2 episodes of Buffy Season 6 (and 1st episode of Season 7).

Love this show.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 24, 2008)

The Hulk. Best part is the tour of a Brazilian favela at the beginning, although I think what they show is actually a poor or working class area. I suspect that it would be difficult for a film crew to shoot a major motion picture in a favela. Made me want to go to Brazil.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 24, 2008)

Recent DVD's ive seen have been:

*In Bruge* (liked it, v.good)

*21* (great! bit to bloody long though)

*Sweeny Todd* (the new one with johnny dep.. has its brilliant moments, love the revenge plot and the overall way its done but that 'joaana' music dont half bang on abit and kinda spoils it.)

*I Am Legand *(brilliant)

*Tears of the sun* (crap)

*Happy Gillmore* (crap)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2008)

Doctor Who - Destiny of Daleks

While the wifes away . . . er


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2008)

Watched episodes 4, 5 and 6 of the Sopranos Series 6 (again) - just brilliant.  I really really REALLY want the boxset of this, but it costs a friggin fortune


----------



## Flashman (Oct 24, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> When he Karate chopped him




Yeah nearly fucking pissed meself at that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2008)

Shivers - Cronenberg's first commercial feature - he must have read Charles Platt's The Gas as it's about a slug-like parasite which causes its hosts to lose their sexual inhibitions and get all rapey. It's all confined to a (then) state-of-the-art apartment block and has many typically Cronenbergian/Ballardian elements to it - sexuality and promiscuity commercialised and gone rampant. Great stuff.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 25, 2008)

The New World

I put off watching this for a while because it's so long and it's supposed to be pretty difficult but it was yet another fantastic Terence Malick film. I reckon it's worthwhile just having a quick browse of the history surrounding jamestown and pocohontas before watching but it's not really vital. A bit of patience required for sure but on the other hand I reckon a spliff would get a lot out of it too. Either way it's well worth a look if you're into Malick's style.


----------



## idioteque (Oct 25, 2008)

Oldboy last night, and Semi Pro this evening.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mean Streets. As good as it always was, Johnny Boy is one of my favourite characters ever, some cool people in that film.

Remind me never to watch a film with my Mrs again, she put the fucking washing machine on just before it started, got up about every 10 minutes knocking things over, texting or telling my son to do this and that all through then fell asleep before the end.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Remind me never to watch a film with my Mrs again, she put the fucking washing machine on just before it started, got up about every 10 minutes knocking things over, texting or telling my son to do this and that all through then fell asleep before the end.



Nothing works me up into a furious rage quite like that sort of behaviour when you're trying to watch a film   I can't bear any movement, talking, noise - be quiet, and watch the FUCKING film 

Luckily, Annie is the perfect film partner.  She even watches the credits


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2008)

Schwarze Schäfe (Black Sheep). Kind of a "day-in-the-life-of" film of a bunch of disparate Berliners, from a con-man to some sex-starved Turkish youths to a pair of (LaVeyan) Satanists. It chugs on a bit, but is hilarious in parts.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wasabi, with Jean Reno. I think Reno is my favourite action-type actor.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 26, 2008)

watched Cop land earlier


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Jodhaa Akbar.

Rajputs vs Mughals. Good singing, good fighting.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 26, 2008)

No Country for Old Men

Mad Money


----------



## rekil (Oct 26, 2008)

Blindness - shiteness, and featured Kid fucking Rock's national guard recruitment dirge instead of trailers. 

Burn Before Reading - nowhere near their best but good enough. 

Jerusalema - South African film about a chap who takes control of run down tower blocks from slum landlords. Starts well, v.poor final third. 

Various Metalocalypse season 2 episodes. even funnier than season 1.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Silent Running
1972 

_FSOL sampled the hell of film _


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2008)

Aw I love silent Running. 

I haven't seen it for years. I hope this doesn't make me buy it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Wasabi, with Jean Reno. I think Reno is my favourite action-type actor.



Pretty lame film though as I recall.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 26, 2008)

IT..............


----------



## smmudge (Oct 26, 2008)

Page turner - fabulous! 

Strange days - awful!


----------



## idioteque (Oct 26, 2008)

The Led Zeppelin's 'The Song Remains The Same' DVD. I'd had some shrooms earlier and enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 26, 2008)

*SPOILER ALERT*


Just watched Grave of the Fireflies with my little un. 

One of my favourite anime things I think. 

I've seen it before but thought the ending was different. 




On the one I just watched which was recorded off Film4 last night, after the little girl died the boy just said "I never returned to the shelter", then it ended. I was sure on the copy I'd seen there was a bit that tied that bit up with the start sequence.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 26, 2008)

Last King of Scotland


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2008)

Part2 said:


> *SPOILER ALERT*
> 
> 
> Just watched Grave of the Fireflies with my little un.
> ...




Being a Ghibli fan I bought it on DVD while I was in Japan in 2003. I don't think I could bare to watch it ever again. Anyway I'm pretty sure you are right, the beginning with the hard candy tin turns up again and then he dies  (or is already dead) if my memory serves me correctly (which it might very well not).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh and I have just watched ep one of the wire. Not blown away in the least as of yet. 
Yes yes yes, I know you need to get up to ep 4 or 6 or whatever before it takes off. 

Bit annoyed that though, I was told there are none of those bits that spell things out for the cheap seats, and then there is that little flash back to the court when the bloke who gave evidence is shot.

Boo.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 26, 2008)

La Ballon Rouge.

haven't watched in about 30 years and it's still lovely


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ten Canoes. It's sort of a whodunit, with aborigines.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 27, 2008)

mongol - a would-be amazing film but let down by the middle. entertaining - 6.5/10.

shanghai kisses - poor acting, the lead man had no depth - big shame cos you never see chinese men much in american productions.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2008)

More Wire Season 4, only 2 eps to go now... then season 5 

It's a easy watch when baked


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2008)

Safe - about being environmentally ill in the 80s - fucking shite.  Hated it


There Will Be Blood - filmflex were offering it for a penny, so I thought why not.  2 hours and 20 mins SPED by - loved it, although DDL did kinda ham it up somewhat in places   Eli the Preacher was fucking ACE


----------



## rennie (Oct 27, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Ten Canoes. It's sort of a whodunit, with aborigines.




It's a great film!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 27, 2008)

There Will Be Blood is one of my top films ever


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 27, 2008)

Borstal Boy and it was shit. It made Borstal look like Brideshead FFS! Brendan Behan must be spinning in his grave. AND I thought it was a new version because the vid shop had it priced at top whack!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> There Will Be Blood is one of my top films ever



easy tiger

you mean - there's something that exists in this world that me and you AGREE ON???


----------



## Leica (Oct 27, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Safe - about being environmentally ill in the 80s - fucking shite.  Hated it


oh well


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2008)

Top Gun, cuz I thought it would be funny but it wasn't.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 27, 2008)

sojourner said:


> easy tiger
> 
> you mean - there's something that exists in this world that me and you AGREE ON???



I'm also misanthropic and I have an interest in women


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 27, 2008)

Highlander - There can only be one


----------



## Sadken (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubt there has been as many as 7 days in a row that have passed without me using that phrase since I originally saw that film


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 27, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> mongol - a would-be amazing film but let down by the middle. entertaining - 6.5/10.



Was this the russian film about Genghis Khan?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Highlander - There can only be one



There are about four aren't there?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 27, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There are about four aren't there?


Five, plus TV series and possibly an animated movie or two.

But there can only be one.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 27, 2008)

Badlands

Really excellent Terrence Malick film. I was watching the 'featurette' which was more or less the only added extra on the dvd and Martin Sheen explained that the script originally kept closer to the Fugate-Starkweather killing spree by having Kit as the same age as Starkweather at the time of the spree (19). At the time it worried him because he was already 31 and wasn't convinced that he'd get the part seeing as he was too old. But when he auditioned the chemistry between him and Sissy Spacek was apparent and he got the part. Malick then rewrote the script and had the Starkweather character as a 25 year old. The interesting part about all of that is how that may have changed the whole film. If it had been two teenagers going on a killing spree, like Starkweather and Fugate, then the power relationship between the two characters and Kit's general attitude would have taken on a different quality IMO.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 28, 2008)

Once Upon A Time In The Midlands, or Begbie Goes To Bromsgrove. 

A slight film, with some good performances, notably from the ever-dependable Shirley Henderson.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2008)

Leica said:


> oh well



You know, I had a feeling it was you that recommended that


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> Was this the russian film about Genghis Khan?



Yep. This is only part one. I think 3 parts are planned.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 28, 2008)

Buffy Season 7 - 'Never Leave Me' and 'Bring On The Night' 

Ugh, the 'Potentials' just showed up.


----------



## Leica (Oct 28, 2008)

sojourner said:


> You know, I had a feeling it was you that recommended that



I'm a freak, yes?


----------



## Diamond (Oct 29, 2008)

The Killing

Really good Kubrick noir crime thriller. Looks like Benicio del Toro's based most of his career on a character called Nicky from this.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 29, 2008)

Burn after Reading, was good very funny in places, and another classic for the choen brothers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2008)

Wire s1 EP2

It's ok, better than any other TV that is on at the mo. I'm just waiting for it to kick off so that I can see/feel what all the fuss is about.


----------



## belboid (Oct 29, 2008)

several eposodes of the Phil Silvers Show - still hilarious genius


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2008)

Leica said:


> I'm a freak, yes?



Yes indeedy - not only for recommending it to me, but for actually LIKING it in the first place!!!  It was like a really bad porn film, without the actual porn


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 29, 2008)

In the Valley of Elah. Rather slow but still very enjoyable.


----------



## Iam (Oct 29, 2008)

Shooter

Surprisingly entertaining, Marky Mark good and watchable once again, will the shocks never cease?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Yes indeedy - not only for recommending it to me, but for actually LIKING it in the first place!!!  It was like a really bad porn film, without the actual porn



I've always wanted to see it if it's the one I think you mean - Todd Haynes' film with Julianne Moore?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> In the Valley of Elah. Rather slow but still very enjoyable.



Yeah.  Good, underrated film I thought.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 29, 2008)

Iam said:


> Shooter
> 
> Surprisingly entertaining, Marky Mark good and watchable once again, will the shocks never cease?



I remember this being quite fun too.  Didn't it have a surprisingly left-wing undercurrent?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I've always wanted to see it if it's the one I think you mean - Todd Haynes' film with Julianne Moore?



Yeh, that's the one

Some of it was quite funny actually - but I'm not sure it was intentional


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 30, 2008)

Cloverfield. Mixed feelings really. I struggled to identify with the characters because they were incredibly annoying so during the exciting action sequences I felt some of it was lost because I really couldn't give a toss whether they died or not.

However the effects were impressive and I did find some of it quite exciting to watch. 6.5/10


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 30, 2008)

I watched The Departed for the first time. Thought it was excellent.


----------



## Leica (Oct 30, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Yes indeedy - not only for recommending it to me, but for actually LIKING it in the first place!!!  It was like a really bad porn film, without the actual porn



Well...
I love Safe and think it's beautiful.
I also happen to think that sometimes there is beauty to be found in really bad porn films once the actual porn is removed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2008)

The Boy In The Striped Pyjamas <sob>


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 30, 2008)

never back down - inferior version of The Karate Kid.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 30, 2008)

colbhoy said:


> I watched The Departed for the first time. Thought it was excellent.



it is excellent. and totally different to the original.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Downfall. The last couple of days before Hitler went down the tubes, into a trench, and poof, up in a puff of smoke.

Human craziness.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

Leica said:


> Well...
> I love Safe and think it's beautiful..



Don't - I feel bad now for slagging a film you love 



Leica said:


> I also happen to think that sometimes there is beauty to be found in really bad porn films once the actual porn is removed.



 hehe 

errr, that was a joke, wasn't it? wasn't it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2008)

Wire EP3.

I have forgotten what happened though.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 31, 2008)

The General - John Boorman not Buster Keaton. Marvellous stuff. Whatever happened to Adrian Dunbar?


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 31, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> it is excellent. and totally different to the original.



I don't know the original, can't see it on IMDB either. Did it have a different title?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2008)

colbhoy said:


> I don't know the original, can't see it on IMDB either. Did it have a different title?



Infernal Affairs - it's a Hong Kong film - there were two sequels


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 1, 2008)

I’ve chosen some really bad films lately. 

'The Lazerus Project’  (tedious and confusing shit)
'20 Years After’ (I had to switch off after 20 minutes)
'Bryan Loves You’ mad


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Infernal Affairs - it's a Hong Kong film - there were two sequels



Cheers.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 1, 2008)

Open City - Asian movie about a gang of Korean pickpockets operating in Japan


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 1, 2008)

St Elmos Fire & TRaining Day....again.

Got Rocky Balboa & Funny Games for tonight.


----------



## snackhead (Nov 1, 2008)

The Illusionist and To Be Fat Like Me


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 2, 2008)

Casino Royale

Young un has been trying to get me to watch it for ages and thought if we watched it now it would make me take him to see Quantum of Solace. 

Big fail, I just don't get Bond films, never have, start drifting off within 10 minutes of the beginning and just count the minutes until it's over.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 2, 2008)

No Man's Land was on... a bit heavy-handed with its message, but still a decent movie. And must be one of Katrin Cartlidge's last roles


----------



## Leica (Nov 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> errr, that was a joke, wasn't it? wasn't it?


It wasn't a joke.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2008)

The Hulk  much better than the last one


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Moonraker

_Moore was 57 when this was filmed_


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 2, 2008)

Ironman - enjoyed it quite a lot !


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 2, 2008)

A Time To Kill.

Spacey.
Bullock.
L. Jackson.
McConaghey.
Sutherland, K.
Sutherland, D.
Judd.

2 Hours I'm never getting back


----------



## jayeola (Nov 2, 2008)

iron man. 5.5/10. Robert downey jr played the part of a play boy very well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> A Time To Kill.
> 
> Spacey.
> Bullock.
> ...



One of the most offensive films I've ever seen


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 2, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> One of the most offensive films I've ever seen



Joel Schumacher, innit? Probably thought he was making a Great Statement About The South, but just ended up with an amoral cliche-fest.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 2, 2008)

Red Road

Pretty gritty Glaswegian film based around a CCTV worker's obsession. I thought it was very good.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2008)

A complete History of My Sexual Failures - Embarrasingly funny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2008)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A complete History of My Sexual Failures - Embarrasingly funny.



Ah, I was sent a free copy of this, I might give it a watch then.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 2, 2008)

Funny Games.

I understand the message the director was trying to get across but it was about as subtle as a housebrick in the teeth. It just reminded me of the not so subtleness of the 'racism is bad' message in Crash.

The whole film was pretty pointless really.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 2, 2008)

The new Hulk film

Twas quite good.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2008)

1000 x's better than the last one 

i finshed the wire season 4, and fell asleep watching the first of season 5...


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2008)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind. I really, really like Hayao Miyazaki's stuff!


----------



## extra dry (Nov 3, 2008)

pilgrims progress....only watch this if you a bible thumping true believer who lives in the USA...


----------



## foo (Nov 3, 2008)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang - loved it.


----------



## \\(^o^)// (Nov 3, 2008)

Let the right one in - a Norwegian vampire story. highly recommended if you want something a bit different from your run-of-the-mill Hollywood bloodsuckers.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2008)

Leica said:


> It wasn't a joke.



oh


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 3, 2008)

Buffy Season 7 - Lies My Parents Told Me and Dirty Girls.

Only 4 more episodes to go now. Not sure what to watch after this.


----------



## Iam (Nov 3, 2008)

Death Proof on Friday night.

Surprisingly good.

Bruce Almighty last night. Not especially improved by HD, but still funny.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 3, 2008)

Rocky Balboa. Re run of the same old formula-but surprisingly not that bad and certainly better than some of the other Rocky sequels.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 3, 2008)

finished S5 of The Wire *sob*


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 3, 2008)

Stargate - The Ark of Truth


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 4, 2008)

The last 4 episodes of Buffy The Vampire Slayer Season 7.

I may have got something in my eye at the end (in a manly way).

Feel strangely deflated now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2008)

The GPO Film Unit's 30s Britain Vol 1:
http://www.moviemail-online.co.uk/film/28782/GPO-30s-Britain-(Vol-1)/
Blurb:
"Granton Trawler - 11 min, John Grierson (1934) - A trawler out fishing on Viking bank. "The one credit I was absolutely insistent on was putting my name on as cameraman… I had to put my name on because there was nobody else on the picture except me. It was a solo effort… It is a sweet little film." Grierson. Coal Face, 12 min, Cavalcanti (1935) - A prestigious experiment in sound using coal-mining shots made by various members of the unit over a long period. A Job In A Million, 18 min, Evelyn Spice (1937) - This documentary showing a Cockney lad training to be a messenger boy is a perfect example of the breakthrough effected by the GPO Film Unit at a time when working-class people were usually presented as merely comic characters in British feature films. Spare Time, 14 min, Jennings (1939) - Showing how workers in three industries (steel, cotton and coal) spend their spare time. Jennings differed from earlier British documentarists in stressing workers individuality instead of presenting them as symbols of the dignity of labour. The City, 20 min, Ralph Elton (1939) - An analysis of the growth and development of London. The film highlights problems in the late Thirties and shows Post Office helping to reduce road congestion and improve the movement of mail through the use of its own underground train system."
These were great, esp the Spare Time film - there's a crazy looking and sounding kazooo jazz orchestra in it and lots of people in cloth caps riding bikes and supping ale.
The City has an extremely shifty and uneasy looking Cholmondley-Warner type describing the roads of the city of London and his vision of an uncongested future of flyovers and underpasses. It's hilarious.
The film about the lad joining the post office is funny too, esp the bit with the creepy PT instructor trying to get him to grow.
The other two are more impressionistic with great noises on the soundtrack.

I also watched Rise Of The Footsoldier - I didn't think it was possible for a hooligan/gangster film to be as bad as The Football Factory. This is even more inept. There is virtually no plot. Main characters seem to be introduced only to disappear without explanation, so you never know who anyone is. It's terribly acted and the script is risibe. Towards the end, something of a story emerges, but the narrator wasn't there to see the main event, so we see 3 versions of what might happened - it's absurd. Has lots of brutal blood spurting axe to the head violence in it and loads of facking caaaanting swearing in it though, but that's not enough to save it. The cover says it the British Goodfellas. Is it fuck.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2008)

A Dirty Shame - more not quite classic John Waters


----------



## Belushi (Nov 4, 2008)

> Jennings (1939) - Showing how workers in three industries (steel, cotton and coal) spend their spare time. Jennings differed from earlier British documentarists in stressing workers individuality instead of presenting them as symbols of the dignity of labour.



If you ever get the chance see Jennings 'Silent Village' - my grandfather appears as a firebrand who leads the miners out in opposition to the nazi occupiers


----------



## Diamond (Nov 4, 2008)

Capote

It was a good film, nothing more. Liked Philip Seymour Hoffman's performance to start with but after a while it came across as hammy and in need of a bit of directorial toning down that I guess it didn't get. Some of the factual inaccuracies pissed me off a bit too and having just finished In Cold Blood I felt that they did a really poor job in portraying Perry Smith.


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 4, 2008)

I watched an old Russian Scifi called 'Stalker' last night. It looks amazing and I'd love to know where it was shot, but was very slow and long. I think it's supposed to be a 'classic' and very deep, but I lost interest after five minutes of the camera filming a rain shower. The subtitles were very poor quality too so that didn't help.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2008)

Scaggs said:


> I watched an old Russian Scifi called 'Stalker' last night. It looks amazing and I'd love to know where it was shot, but was very slow and long. I think it's supposed to be a 'classic' and very deep, but I lost interest after five minutes of the camera filming a rain shower. The subtitles were very poor quality too so that didn't help.



One of the greatest films ever made.


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 4, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> One of the greatest films ever made.



Might watch it again on a larger screen then. So did the room actually exist, have any special powers, or was Stalker just fucked up? What was the meaning of the dog?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 4, 2008)

Dead Time: Kala  Indonesian crime fantasy 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0946998/


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2008)

[● REC] - very effective Spanish 'zombie' shocker - made me jump a few times and that rarely happens -


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 5, 2008)

Dodgeball - Not as funny as I expected


----------



## foo (Nov 6, 2008)

the Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou. 

wanted to like this but couldn't even get to the end. really could'nt care less about the story or the characters, and i usually like Wes Anderson's films..


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 6, 2008)

I loved that film so much... shame you didnt like it..


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 6, 2008)

Teenage Hooker - Korean movie that probably wanted to be a kind of cross between Terminator and La Femme Nikita with a bit a Robocop thrown in a weird Takashi Miike (Japanese I know) Style


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2008)

It's finally started, I've joined the collective mind -

Season 1, Episode 1 of The Wire - Had to put the subtitles on for my girlfriend after 5 mins! Enjoyable enough, looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## foo (Nov 7, 2008)

ooh enjoy! i'm on Season 2 now. 

i know i'm always late  everyone's already 'over it' by the time i get around to watching things... 

i'm gripped anyway. it's bloody marvellous!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2008)

Saw Batman last night. Enjoyed. Heath Ledger was goood


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 7, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> It's finally started, I've joined the collective mind -
> 
> Season 1, Episode 1 of The Wire - Had to put the subtitles on for my girlfriend after 5 mins! Enjoyable enough, looking forward to seeing how it goes.



Me too!


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 7, 2008)

Taxi to the Dark Side. Very distressing.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 7, 2008)

Wanted - What a load of Bollocks


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 7, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> Wanted - What a load of Bollocks



good looking bollocks, but yeh - bollocks.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 8, 2008)

Pineapple Express on the recommendation of my son. Fell asleep pissed, didn't seem as lolfunny as he made out.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 8, 2008)

Stardust - A lot of ppl gave this movie a bit of a slagging off but I quite enjoyed it


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 9, 2008)

The Orphanage - I enjoyed it,the horde thought it was a bit boring.

No Country For Old Men - wicked, would not want that bloke turning up at my shop, the horde liked it a lot !


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2008)

The Grey Zone

Understandably grim but not bad.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 9, 2008)

Hancock - Ok for a bit of Escapism


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 9, 2008)

The Beach - they really did fuck it up with Richard getting to shag the french bird, didn't they? 

Apart from that, I suppose it was about average.  Never had a hope in hell of living up to the book, but a half decent stab at the difficult translation from print to screen.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 9, 2008)

At about 6am this morning round Filter's house, Forgetting Sarah Marshall, which was actually not bad

Followed  by a couple of episodes of that C4 series The Inbetweeners, which was pretty funny


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 9, 2008)

Brooklyn Rules - watchable but there are better and pacier gangster movies out there.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2008)

how to lose friends and alienate people...

Was good i though, not amazing like but a good watch...


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2008)

I watched The Notebook which I thought was lovely. It might be because I'm poorly and emotional but I sobbed lots.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 9, 2008)

Watched Boy A last night. 

Time well spent, although I thought the explanation of the relationship between the 'social worker' and his son was a bit thin so the jump from all being good and the falling apart was all a bit sudden.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 9, 2008)

a whole chunk of The Transporter not that long ago


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2008)

Diary Of A Lost Girl - top quality decadent-Berlin era morality tale with Louise Brooks, tragic queen of silent cinema.


----------



## extra dry (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v15880283FPKrNtWE

story about a family and the three gorges dam...very thought provoking and not really a good advert for the Chinese government...plus you did not find out about the Kitten....


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 10, 2008)

Volver - one of Almodovar's best. Less hysterical than most, and brilliantly played.

Magnolia - amazing again. Perhaps too ambitious but it mostly worked and the level of acting, especially from Moore, is fantastic


----------



## dada (Nov 10, 2008)

hellboy 2 - 
liked the design of them creatures.
but the twins idea is old.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Volver - one of Almodovar's best. Less hysterical than most, and brilliantly played.
> 
> Magnolia - amazing again. Perhaps too ambitious but it mostly worked and the level of acting, especially from Moore, is fantastic



Agreed on both points - has any film had a better (in it's time) cast than Magnolia? Perhaps the Godfather...?

Volver was my favourite film the year it came out - Cruz has never acted that good, or been that sexy.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 10, 2008)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Agreed on both points - has any film had a better (in it's time) cast than Magnolia? Perhaps the Godfather...?



yeh - there's barely a minor role in that which doesn't feature an excellent character actor.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2008)

I had high hopes for hoffman based on that film, he has yet to live up to them..?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 11, 2008)

more wire, not many left now... loving Omar more than ever


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 11, 2008)

The Wire - Season 1, Episodes 2 and 3.

Enjoying it (still got subtitles on for girlfriend though!), Bubbs is a great character and McNulty's (so far) that rare thing - a likeable dickhead.

I love the fact his catchphrase seems to be "What the fuck did I do?"


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2008)

Gone Baby Gone - surprisingly good directorial debut from Ben Affleck, let down by a ludicrous overblown denouement


----------



## g force (Nov 12, 2008)

Eastern Promises....Viggo is yet another double-hard bastard. I liked it, not as much as History of Violence but still a decent film.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 12, 2008)

Episode 4 of The Wire.

Good stuff, the opening scene with the desk was classic!

Also loved the Bunk / McNulty crime scene examination - "Fuck", "Motherfucker", "Fuck Me"


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 12, 2008)

The wire season 5 episode 7 and 8


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2008)

S2 of The Wire, first 3 episodes


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2008)

Mon Oncle - like a French Some Mothers Do Ave Em, only better - 
Eagle Vs Shark - oh please, quite funny but oh so twee - the characters are losers in a very real sense - and comedies led by shit music are doing my swede in currently


----------



## Diamond (Nov 13, 2008)

Why We Fight

A look at the American 'military-industrial complex'. It was a quite engaging film, difficult not to be with the subject matter and images at hand, but it didn't really have any strong drive to it, or any individual or clearly stated argument that tied it all together. It was still very good but it felt a bit disorganised and loose, above all else a bit of a lost opportunity. Maybe it was made too soon after the Iraq war. For me the best part of the film was the brief account of a 23 year old army recruit getting ready to ship out. Interestingly what we saw of him came from a short film made by a bunch of high-school kids funded by a social programme.


----------



## foo (Nov 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> S2 of The Wire, first 3 episodes



me too   although i think i'm up to the 5th -  and am now joining the Omar fanclub i'm afraid....


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 13, 2008)

The wire is over.... im glad and sad at the same time


----------



## ringo (Nov 13, 2008)

First two episodes of The Wire Season 3 and Tsotsi - greatfilm.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 14, 2008)

Waking Life

Very enjoyable. Kept on having to rewind and replay because it sent me off thinking on tangents and before I knew it I wasn't paying attention to what was happening on screen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2008)

Dead Zone - quite chipper for a Cronenberg - Walken is brilliant in it. A surprising film really considering it came between Videodrome and The Fly.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 14, 2008)

The African Queen. Bogart and Hepburn take on the Nazis in Africa armed only with a tiny boat and some gin.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

foo said:


> me too   although i think i'm up to the 5th -  and am now joining the Omar fanclub i'm afraid....



Am trying to stop myself gorging on it, so only watched ep4 last night.  It's so tempting to watch a fuckload all at once though!   Aye, Omar's ace   Love how he creeps out of the shadows


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2008)

Wire Series one ep 13 

Meh


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 14, 2008)

Where in the World is Osama Bin Laden. Dreadful.


----------



## Nina (Nov 14, 2008)

Not sure it counts but saw Bladerunner at the IMAX last night.  FANTASTIC!   The large screen made it intense and truly wonderful.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 15, 2008)

today *The Ladykillers*
Saturday 15 November 2:10pm

what a Cast,One of my favs


----------



## Nina (Nov 15, 2008)

The Burne Identity.

I'm really into watching films right now.  Must be the dark nights....


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Watched Lady Vengeance again - just bloody marvellous really. 

Then got knocked for 6 by a film I knew nothing about, but had vaguely seen a trailer for, called Half Nelson. Blimey - what a beautifully played & crafted little film - still rattling around my head this morning.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 16, 2008)

The Wanderers.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Mon Oncle - like a French Some Mothers Do Ave Em, only better -
> Eagle Vs Shark - oh please, quite funny but oh so twee - the characters are losers in a very real sense - and comedies led by shit music are doing my swede in currently



I don't know why but I loved Mon Oncle as a child. I bought the DVD in France a few years ago and was surprised that it actually had French dialogue. The version shown on TV in the UK had everyone just making silly noises and mumbling. The only place you can get that now is on a German Box set as an extra. 

I am in two minds about Eagle vs Shark. I liked it but it's maybe just not funny enough. Nice enough as a mood film but yes, some better music would have made it a much cooler. 
I liked "tell him that justice is waiting for him" - "Ok Justin, I'll tell him you called".


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 16, 2008)

fankie boyle live

Was funny as


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 16, 2008)

Joe Strummer: The Future is Unwritten.


----------



## Morphius69 (Nov 16, 2008)

The Departed


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 16, 2008)

Spiderman 3


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2008)

The Piano Teacher

gosh!   written by someone who obviously knows their SM stuff!!  

I started out with a crush on Isabelle Huppert...but was a bit scared of her by the end 


Today I watched eps 5 and 6 of the Wire S2.  Jesus that Ziggy's a pain in the arse


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> The Piano Teacher
> 
> gosh!   written by someone who obviously knows their SM stuff!!
> 
> I started out with a crush on Isabelle Huppert...but was a bit scared of her by the end



i hated that movie, for some reason. The guy's transformation didn't add up, and I think i'm just sick of seeing Huppert doing 'tortured'.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> i hated that movie, for some reason. The guy's transformation didn't add up, and I think i'm just sick of seeing Huppert doing 'tortured'.



The transformation _was_ rather rushed.  I've never seen her before - wouldn't mind seeing her again though.  

The way she went about showing what she was, and the stuff involved, was exactly as I've heard about it from acquaintances who were into all that though

Did make you wonder though, about the line that gets crossed


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2008)

I watched Forgetting Sarah Marshall this weekend and found it rather funny if a little formulaic. Rusnsell Brand is no great actor though.
I also watched Outpost which being about Nazi zombies, I was very excited about. It was rather disappointing though - it was quite atmospheric and eerie but it lost its way quite quickly. And it didn't have enough Nazi zombies in it.
Then I watched The Brood, a lesser know and lesser Cronenberg - not enough action and too much psychobabble talking. The 'creatures' in it are well spooky though and it has quite a few suitably grim moments.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 17, 2008)

a bit of The Clash Preasure Drop 77-85 (live & tv boot dvd)
(the LH thead gave me an idea) decided to rewatch The Clash live In Tokyo as broadcast by Japanese tv 
- Live at Nakana Sun Plaza Feb 1, 1982

Mick bouncing arround everywhere, Joe improvising outragiously - a streem of coniousness involving KFC, Cournal Saunders, barbicues, 'burning some children' & 'FRYING TONIGHT' in Charlie Doint Surf  (pos completely forgetting the lyrics to Tommy Gun), 

playing/energy that has me wondering (again) 'are you sure that hasn't been sped up?'.

+ Straight To Hell on Saturday Night live (Oct 82)
beyond perfection


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 17, 2008)

Gone Baby Gone. Flawed film but quite interesting moral dilemmas thrown up by the movie. I thought some of the characters were well written and with real emotional depth too.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 17, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> Gone Baby Gone. Flawed film but quite interesting moral dilemmas thrown up by the movie. I thought some of the characters were well written and with real emotional depth too.



Ricockulous ending though.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 17, 2008)

the motorcycle diaries.....

really good film


----------



## foo (Nov 17, 2008)

finished series 2 of T'Wire.

i need *more*.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2008)

Sarah Jayne Adventures


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Ricockulous ending though.



Yep.
Last 3rd of the film actually.
Shame, 'cause it got off to a promising start.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2008)

foo said:


> finished series 2 of T'Wire.
> 
> i need *more*.



bloody ell, there's me trying to show a little restraint  I've still got another 5 episodes to go


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Watched a bit of Bill Bailey yesterday and (like all of his stuff) it was fookin great!!


----------



## Sadken (Nov 17, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> Yep.
> Last 3rd of the film actually.
> Shame, 'cause it got off to a promising start.



I would actually say that it's the worst collapse I've ever seen.


----------



## Iam (Nov 17, 2008)

The 3rd Pirates and the 4th Harry Potter, as someone hadn't seen them. Both as matinees, both quite enjoyable.

The Searchers. Nice HD retouch on it, looks fantastic, John Wayne as John Wayne... what's not to like? Great stuff.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I would actually say that it's the worst collapse I've ever seen.



I would say you're probably not wrong.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 17, 2008)

Serial Mom. Loved it.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 18, 2008)

we're ploughing back through Northern Exposure again. Never fails to make me happy


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 18, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Serial Mom. Loved it.



SUCH a great movie. The bit where she batters Patty Heart with a payphone for wearing the wrong shoes


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2008)

Get Smart. 

Great casting; some hilarious moments.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 18, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> we're ploughing back through Northern Exposure again. Never fails to make me happy



That reminds me, I must get some NE dvd's. 
Mrs Pie's not familiar with it & watches this god awful rip off that's around called Men in Trees - which never fails to make me annoyed.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 19, 2008)

The Diving Bell and the Butterfly

Very good and very moving film.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2008)

Jackie Brown. Grier & Forster are excellent.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2008)

The first half of Volver, looks alright so far.

Penelope Cruz is unfuckingbelievably beautiful


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2008)

The Wire, Series 3, episode 5. Charging through this now.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 21, 2008)

Dark Passage - immediately rushes to the very peak of my favourite films list.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 21, 2008)

Dirty Tricks

Documentary on Lee Atwater and his role in GOP campaign politics from the late 70s to the early 90s. He was basically the man who made Rove and created the Bush legacy. It's on iplayer here and is highly recommended:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...ty_Tricks_The_Man_Who_Got_the_Bushes_Elected/


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2008)

Episodes 8, 9, 10 and 11 of the Wire s2

saving the last one for later, along with ep 11 of the Sopranos S6 - which I plan to watch with a belly full of roast dinner, sipping my drambuie


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 23, 2008)

donkey punch but didn't get round to watching all of it


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 23, 2008)

Eragon


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 23, 2008)

The Seven-Ups from 1973, stars Roy Schneider and was made by the same bloke who made The French Connnection & Bullit. No surprise then that it has an incredible car chase in it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2008)

Terminator.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 23, 2008)

Sideways (again)....sheer brilliance.

The scene where Virgina Madsen and Paul Giamatti discuss his love for Pinot gets me every time.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 24, 2008)

The Dark Corner, which ticked all the right noir boxes. 

Notable for Lucille Ball being sassy as fuck, and for the use of "shagged" to mean "followed", thus:

"I seen ya pal, you've been shagging me for two days now."

"Listen, buster, if I catch you shagging me again I'll ram those keys down your throat."

Marvellous.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 24, 2008)

Jesus is Magic by Sarah Silverman.  It has a weird feeling to it and veers between painfully unfunny shock for the sake of it bollocks and very funny indeed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2008)

Humm I wanted that but I'm not sure after your review.


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Finished watching Donkey Punch and it is the most  movie I've seen all year


----------



## Sadken (Nov 24, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Humm I wanted that but I'm not sure after your review.



Might be because I'd wanted to see it for so long and wanted to see it so much that it couldn't match my pretty high expectations.  "Chris Rock live" syndrome, I've come to call it.  I couldn't really see any way I wouldn't love it before watching it which I really ought to learn is a sure sign I'm not gonna love it.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 24, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> Finished watching Donkey Punch and it is the most  movie I've seen all year



Have you seen Teeth?


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Have you seen Teeth?



No - forgot about that movie - worth seeing?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 24, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> No - forgot about that movie - worth seeing?



If you like  followed by disappointment then yeah


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> If you like  followed by disappointment then yeah



probably why I forgot about it then - from what i remember didn't hear good stuff bout it


----------



## Sadken (Nov 24, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> probably why I forgot about it then - from what i remember didn't hear good stuff bout it



It's going for feminism points but, fuck me, it's being pretty optimistic in doing so.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> Finished watching Donkey Punch and it is the most  movie I've seen all year



I thought it was pretty rubbish. Pretty boring really. The only tense bit is waiting for the donkey punch (because you already know the set up for the film).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2008)

Rashomon - never seen this before so didn't know what to expect - well good - Toshiro Mifune is brilliant ('ahahahahahahahahahaha') - looks amazing too. 
Saw a bunch of Kurosawas in The Skunk Years but can't recall a thing about them, so looking forward to seeing some more - Yojimbo and Throne Of Blood next up.

Oh, and The Devil's Backbone as well, which is fantastic.


----------



## maya (Nov 25, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Dark Passage - immediately rushes to the very peak of my favourite films list.


- Another Bogart film I haven't seen yet!  ...Thanks a million! 

*prepares shopping list*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2008)

Yojimbo - this fucking rocks - I knew Fistful Of Dollars was a remake, but I didn't realise how much the Western genre, indeed Western cinema owes this film. Leone even nicks the joke about the coffin maker. Didn't expect it to be so funny either. Toshiro Mifune is such a badass. 
(ps - did Lynch use the opening scene of the dog with the hand in one of his films? Wild At Heart? Or am I thinking of another film)


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2008)

Garage

Great little film set in Ireland - "ultra-minimalist drama about a sweet and gentle man named Josie (Shortt) who works in a garage in rural Ireland and is treated, sometimes affectionately and sometimes brutally, as the village idiot by all and sundry"

Really enjoyed this, and loved the ending


----------



## Sadken (Nov 26, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Rashomon - never seen this before so didn't know what to expect - well good - Toshiro Mifune is brilliant ('ahahahahahahahahahaha') - looks amazing too.



LOVE that film.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 26, 2008)

Over the last three days I've watched:

The Diving Bell & The Butterfly (Excellent)
Rec (Formulaic but it certainly has it's moments)
In Bruges (Very funny indeed-loved it)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> Rec (Formulaic but it certainly has it's moments)


There's 3 proper jump-out-of-your-seat moments in that


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 26, 2008)

I watched In Bruges on Friday, enjoyed it not what I was expecting. Mrs fell asleep 20 minutes from the end.

Saturday tried to get her to watch Into the Wild, she fell asleep again.

I'll never learn


----------



## Sadken (Nov 26, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Saturday tried to get her to watch Into the Wild, she fell asleep again.



Watched that when it came out and loved it but it was so draining I've been building up to watch it again.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 26, 2008)

maya said:


> - Another Bogart film I haven't seen yet!  ...Thanks a million!
> 
> *prepares shopping list*


 
I'm having a Bogart-fest lately. Got another to watch this week. Dark Passage is right up there with the best of 'em.


----------



## narcodollars (Nov 27, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> I'm having a Bogart-fest lately. Got another to watch this week. Dark Passage is right up there with the best of 'em.



That's the one where Bogart's character gets a face lift, I've seen that one.

Lauren Bacall is luscious....


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 27, 2008)

This is England - recorded from the other night


----------



## Yetman (Nov 27, 2008)

Children of Men - top fucking film, loved it. Good camera work as well.

Volver - finished watching it, took a while to get into and didnt seem very exciting but once the whole story comes together it does touch you and you do feel for the characters. And again, Penelope Cruz is amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 27, 2008)

REC - good film. love the leading lady.

Kekexili - Mountain Patrol - beautiful film about a bunch of vigilantes and deer poachers in tibet. fuckin' awesome. and i like the relationship/show of differences between the chinese and tibetan characters. 
so recommend this.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 27, 2008)

*old stuff*

_Johnny Cash: Live At San Quentin_ 
(-even better than I remember)

_Meshes Of The Afternoon_ 
(-even stranger than I remember)

_"-Here Come The Belgians!": The Very Best Of It's A Knockout_
(-just as daft as I remember)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2008)

Videos?


----------



## narcodollars (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm watching a DVD that accompanies the 10th Anniversary album of the French electronica band AIR. It's called _Eating, Sleeping, Waiting, and Playing_ - by Mike Mills. The documentary is shot in black-and-white, and it has subtitles in French. I've been looking at it nearly every night ever since I bought it in June this year. It's very creatively produced, with a minimalist style of editing, so it's an unassuming and "unplugged" film about the band on tour in '98, after they made their noteworthy debut in the States.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ love that, got it some place


----------



## Lionman (Nov 28, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> REC - good film. love the leading lady.
> 
> Kekexili - Mountain Patrol - beautiful film about a bunch of vigilantes and deer poachers in tibet. fuckin' awesome. and i like the relationship/show of differences between the chinese and tibetan characters.
> so recommend this.
> ]




Both quality films.

The quicksand incident in Kekexli is naaaaaaaaaaasty.



Finally got round to watching This is England last night. Bit of an abrupt ending I thought but supoib all the same.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 28, 2008)

The Wire, series 4 episodes 1-4 

Nihilistic stuff.

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 29, 2008)

Jumper - Entertaining enough but for me it just didn't feel like a movie, More like a pilot for a TV series IYSWIM


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 30, 2008)

Watched Cronocrímenes, Los[Time Crimes], a Spanish film about time travel. Unusual but exciting film with no special effects or big stars, just a good story. Wish Hollywood producers would try something similar.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 30, 2008)

Tonight not last night but.....just watched This Is England. 
My stomach is still in a knot from the tension throughout the whole film. Damn good.


----------



## foo (Dec 1, 2008)

stayed up too late and finished series 3 of the Wire. 

i still want more.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Watched 4 episodes of City of Men yesterday afternoon. It was okay, not brilliant.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2008)

Sat- Zack and Miri make a porno.,.. rather good  funny and that.


----------



## ooo (Dec 1, 2008)

Transporter 3

Nothing new.
Actions, actions, and more actions.


----------



## zenie (Dec 1, 2008)

Over tha last week I've watched the dead girl (alright), In bruges (wicked!!! ), and Indiana Jones and the crystal skull (shite ) 

Gonna watch The Women tonight....


----------



## Yetman (Dec 1, 2008)

Animatrix after a load of mdma and six fat lines of ketamine................FUCK OFF. JUST. FUCK OFF 

One of the maddest experiences of my life without actually physically moving anywhere. I'm going to buy it today. Unbefuckinglievable.



Also watched South Park S12, League of Gentlemen and Story of Maths (all excellent )


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 1, 2008)

Finished series 4 of The Wire over the weekend.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Tropic Thunder. Over the top, ridiculous, and funny.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 2, 2008)

Madagascar2 

*chuckles*


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2008)

Wire Season 1, Episodes 5 and 6.

Good stuff, maybe I'm a bit geeky, but I love the wiretap stuff (codes, painstaking police work, etc).


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

More True Blood which I like but can't quite work out yet


----------



## Sadken (Dec 2, 2008)

I watched 3 episodes of Jericho, which I suggested to mrs ken we watch.  I thought it was a wasted opportunity to do something very good.  Mrs K loved it.


----------



## Treehugger76 (Dec 2, 2008)

I watched the Gingko Tree, it was ok


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

First 3 episodes of the Wire S3


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 3, 2008)

The Caine Mutiny - more Bogart, with added bonus of a brief appearance by a young Lee Marvin.  Is essentially A Few Good Men at sea. Solid, if unspectacular.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 3, 2008)

Last exit to Brooklyn.

Brilliant.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 3, 2008)

After falling asleep the last time I tried to watch it, I gave Quiz Show another chance last night and it were bloody good too. John Turturro gives a brilliant performance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

Hidden Fortress - very funny Kurosawa romp wot George Lucas nicked for Star Wars.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 3, 2008)

You working your way through a kurosawa boxset?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

Sadken said:


> You working your way through a kurosawa boxset?



Not quite! Lovefilm have just decided to send me a load at once.
I think they're doing it by certificate cos I just seem to be receiving PGs at the mo - got Sophie Scholl and Fritz Lang's M next up


----------



## Sadken (Dec 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Not quite! Lovefilm have just decided to send me a load at once.
> I think they're doing it by certificate cos I just seem to be receiving PGs at the mo - got Sophie Scholl and Fritz Lang's M next up



I was gonna say I got a brilliant one off ebay for a tenner, shipped from HK.


----------



## rhod (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> More True Blood which I like but can't quite work out yet



Plenty of red-herrings along the way with True Blood, but it's a great series overall. One of the few progs that both the missus and me are both fans of. New series coming next year, too - WooHoo!

On the subject of vampires, saw a really atmospheric Swedish vampire film the other night: "Let the right one in" (bit of a crap title, I know)

Beautifully filmed, and some great acting. A very thoughtful film, but not without its fair share of gore!


----------



## chico enrico (Dec 3, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I was gonna say I got a brilliant one off ebay for a tenner, shipped from HK.



Kurosawa BOXSET? for a tenner??? 

i wanty...


----------



## Sadken (Dec 3, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Kurosawa BOXSET? for a tenner???
> 
> i wanty...



I know!  It was insania.  Shipping rounded it out to about 16 quid or so as I recall; still mental cheap though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2008)

Sopranos Seasons 5 episodes 4 & 5 - I'm re-watching with G/F as she's never seen it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2008)

Sophie Scholl - compelling and moving dramatisation of the martyred anti-Nazi's interrogation, trial and execution


----------



## Diamond (Dec 4, 2008)

Strangers on a Train - Pretty damn good. I love the wooden acting from back then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2008)

Shoot 'Em Up 
Clive 'Plank' Owen fires guns and makes wisecracks in ludicrous but fun action romp


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 4, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Kurosawa BOXSET? for a tenner???
> 
> i wanty...



Wait a sec, this is optimum I think. That means I already have all those films in unmarked white envelopes somewhere in my house. Could be worth a watch.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 5, 2008)

The Happening- how Wahlberg let himself be cast in such a diabolical, weak (in terms of plot and dialogue) movie is beyond me. So fucking stupid!


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 6, 2008)

Into the Wild. I really really loved this. Found myself totally immersed in the movie. One of the best films I've seen in a long long time.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.visionsinternational.biz/html/carry_on_clagging.html

The occupant of the flat below was out - so the volume went up and the windows rattled.


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 6, 2008)

The Mist - not bad at all !


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Happy Go Lucky.
It annoyed me so immensely for the first 20 mins or so, that Mrs Pie started removing all throwable objects from around me.
Then I started to shut up & by the end I was totally won over. 
Very good.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 7, 2008)

Slacker

Only for the Richard Linklater harcore fans and real Gen x enthusiasts. Pretty interesting for an intermittent hour of its hour and a half length. Curiously it seems that he lifted whole scenes out of this film and redid them for Waking Life.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 7, 2008)

SFW
1994 -


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 7, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> SFW
> 1994 -



Ha ha ha, i've got that. What a load of shit. 

Mine was free thank god.


----------



## ooo (Dec 7, 2008)

Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa

Love the penguins 
It was a good laugh.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 7, 2008)

Bourne Identity - Decent enough action movie, Nothing more


----------



## sojourner (Dec 7, 2008)

Searching for the Wrong Eyed Jesus, just now

Interesting.  Some cracking music, and landscapes, and it had a very strange feel to it...almost novelistic.  Reminded me of Coffee and Cigarettes in a way 

Need to get some Handsome Family now


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 7, 2008)

morrissey live in dallas 1991


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2008)

Cool Runnings
<sobs>


----------



## MysteryGuest (Dec 7, 2008)

frenzy - i never knew van der valk used to be a baddie!


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 8, 2008)

The Wire Season 1, Episodes 7 & 8 - I'm beginning to understand all the Omar love around here 

Good stuff.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 8, 2008)

Flags of our Fathers. Pretty good.


----------



## idioteque (Dec 9, 2008)

I just watched some Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Meet Dave.

What can I say? I still like Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2008)

The house Bunny - was funny and loads of girls in next to nothing.. 
Bond QOS - was good, not amazing, just good fun. im not as keen on the new style tho.
Deck the halls - shite, but didnt turn it off
Mean Girls - funny how many of the SNL cast are in that, i didnt notice before.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2008)

Bob, you seem to have a decent sense of humour - how funny out of ten is house bunny?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2008)

6.9/10 i was more liking the tits and ass to be honest. however there where some great lolz.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah, nice one.  Will probably give it a look one day.  I watched Hamlet 2 - Steve Coogan's new one which you can see in perfect quality on ninjavideo.net.  It's reasonably funny, definitely not great - about a 6 or so.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2008)

I have that on DVD 

not got round to sticking it on yet tho... might do later in the week....


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2008)

His accent is...distracting.  Verrrrrrrrry distracting.  I don't think it's gonna work out for him over there in the long term.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 9, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I just watched some Trailer Park Boys



Just thinking how great the last episode of that was, like a prequel to the whole show.

.......miss you guys


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2008)

Sadken said:


> His accent is...distracting.  Verrrrrrrrry distracting.  I don't think it's gonna work out for him over there in the long term.



read some bad reviews about his UK tour...


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2008)

I went to the Southend date.  To paraphrase Sven, first half not so good, second half good.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2008)

if you have the Russell Howard DVD you can hear me shout out a question on the Extras 

" how many marbles "


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2008)

Downloading it now.  Give me some more comedians with dvds out - I'm off work sick and lonely, so lonely.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2008)

It's that time of year, 

but Sean Lock, Jimmy Carr, michael Mcintyre, Lee Evans, Frankie Boyle, Dara O'Briain, Lee Mack, and so on.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2008)

oh and get some Doug Stanhope and George Carlin or STFU


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, got Stanhope and Carlin already.  With Stanhope, I can't help but be reminded of a bloke I went to see last year who was pretending to be Bill Hicks risen from the dead.  It's not that what Stanhope says isn't funny, but the Hicks homage is a bit OTT at times.  

Sean Lock's one is good.  Dunno if Carr would be my bag, really - just gag, gag, gag, gag isn't it?  

I'm getting Dylan Moran, Russell Howard and McIntyre.  Also just found Stewart Lee's last one.


----------



## foo (Dec 9, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> It's that time of year,
> 
> but Sean Lock, Jimmy Carr, michael Mcintyre, Lee Evans, Frankie Boyle, Dara O'Briain, Lee Mack, and so on.



has Sean Lock got an xmas dvd out?


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, it's very funny indeed.  Last bit especially.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah, it's wicked, saw him on this tour... fucking ace as per..

will grab the Stewart lee one tonight


----------



## foo (Dec 9, 2008)

oh good. my bro wanted to know what to buy me...

i love Sean Lock, think he's my favourite current comedian person.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 9, 2008)

The Dark Knight - what's all the fuss about? Ledger's great but that's about it. And Bale makes a great Bruce Wayne but a terrible Batman - what's with that silly Big Bad Wolf voice he puts on whenever he's in costume? I found it really distracting. Batman should have an icy, unsettling voice not sound like a poor man's Wolverine.


----------



## BlackArab (Dec 9, 2008)

Saw Bamboozled today. Another classic from Spike Lee, uncomfortable viewing but thought-provoking and educational.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hellboy II: The Golden Army - warm, imaginative and loads of fun. My second favourite comic-book adaptation of the year, behind Iron Man.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2008)

The Cabinet Of Dr Caligari. It was hard to get used to the style of acting at first but it paid off in the end. Very creepy silent horror film with maybe the first twist in cinema. The sets are incredible - all angles and long shadows - things that are two dimensional look three dimensional and vice versa. Still thinking about it the day (esp the twist and the unrealism - don't want to post spoilers though). Just ordered Dr Mabuse and Vampyr


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

1st 3 eps of Mad Men.

My oh my. 
What an exquisitely filmed bunch of cunts.
Love it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2008)

d'oh!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2008)

so good you posted twice eh?  90 minutes apart


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> d'oh!



quick edit!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> so good you posted twice eh?  90 minutes apart



I must have forgotten


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I must have forgotten



jesus, and i thought MY memory was fucked 

you did very well to have it word for word though - did you have it neatly drafted into a word doc first? (you losser)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> jesus, and i thought MY memory was fucked
> 
> you did very well to have it word for word though - did you have it neatly drafted into a word doc first? (you losser)



No, I post on more than one forum


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2008)

Control last night.  Riley and Morton are superb, too much of the rest looked like a re-tread from 24HPP to be really ace tho.

I think I'll wrap meself under a blanket now and watch Michael Powell's ultra-rare Bluebeard's Castle, which is meant to be a stunner.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> No, I post on more than one forum



oh 


  you've ruined my pisstake now


----------



## foo (Dec 10, 2008)

it's not what i watched, but what i WANT to watch. season 4 of The Wire. i'm getting withdrawls since season 3...but i'm not allowed to buy myself anything cos of christmas. and i want it before christmas anyway. i want it now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2008)

You can borrow mine when soj has finished with it - won't be til after Xmas though


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2008)

belboid said:


> I think I'll wrap meself under a blanket now and watch Michael Powell's ultra-rare Bluebeard's Castle, which is meant to be a stunner.



astoundingly good, wonderfully staged and sung. Nice little twist at the end too


----------



## rollinder (Dec 10, 2008)

Bagpuss - the ballet shoe  awwwe 
two songs, illustrated mice sailing & falling down the stairs in a shoe to an song improvised by the mice & toad around row, row, row your boat, Professer Yaffle getting all sentimental & ending up all tangeled and upsidedown in a balet shoe


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 11, 2008)

Letters from Iwo Jima - very, very good.


----------



## ringo (Dec 11, 2008)

Life Is Sweet. 

Great Mike Leigh film, must have been the inspiration for The Royle Family.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2008)

M - extraordinary Fritz Lang thriller starring Peter Lorre as a child murderer who is caught and tried by the criminal fraternity - the final sequence is like a typical Urban debate on capital punishment only much more succinct - no one has really added much to that debate or the police procedural serial killer pic since.


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2008)

Luna de Miel (Honeymoon).  Another rare Powell, attempting to redo Red Shoes by way off, mmm, a travelogue through fascist Spain.  Overwhelmingly poor, but with a couple of great dance sequences in the last half hour.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 12, 2008)

A shedload of How I Met Your Mother episodes from Season 1

Laughed my ass off in parts, why haven't I watched this show before?


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 12, 2008)

End of Violence - my jury was out on Wim Wenders, but this was really good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2008)

I finished off watching both series of Rome - enjoyable trash - like watching Dallas in ancient times. The acting ranges from brilliant to atrocious (who told Ray Stephenson he could act?), but it's broad fun nonetheless. S2's writing got worse and worse though, and you could tell that HBO had demanded more gratuitous sex for the second season.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2008)

Scott Walker - 30th Century Man.  Total class.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2008)

belboid said:


> Scott Walker - 30th Century Man.  Total class.



Was just about to download that but had no space left on the HD - must watch Generation Kill and free up some space.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2008)

well worth it.  make sure you get the full 95 min version rather than the 65 min one tho


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 13, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> Hancock - Ok for a bit of Escapism



Charlize Theron in that, jeepers she is hot


----------



## zenie (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweeney Todd


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 13, 2008)

Wall E


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 13, 2008)

More Mad Men eps.

Fuck, it's good.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 13, 2008)

The Wire - Series 5 # Episode 9 - one more episode to go


----------



## ooo (Dec 14, 2008)

The Edge of Love - 

Absolutely hate that Dylan character.
Great film.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 14, 2008)

Edge of Love is bullshit - http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/film/article4072057.ece


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 14, 2008)

The Orphanage. I thought it was superb. So much more than a ghost story. I also found it very touching too.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 14, 2008)

Surfer Dude

was really good, i was baked tho... there is a little bit after the credits also, incase you care or snything..

anyway like yah was cool man.


----------



## ooo (Dec 15, 2008)

100% masahiko said:


> Edge of Love is bullshit - http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/film/article4072057.ece



Yea, I took the 'biography' part of it as a pinch of salt.  It was entertainment and I was entertained in some level.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2008)

The Dark Knight, I was somewhat underwhelmed


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2008)

wrong thread!


----------



## ooo (Dec 15, 2008)

Artaxerxes said:


> The Dark Knight, I was somewhat underwhelmed



Me too.  I thought it would be brilliant as the media hype was too great.  In general, it tried to say too much in so little time.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 15, 2008)

Zack and Miri make a Porno - WAY better than I expected it to be.  Very Kevin Smith, as you might expect - is he the only director who will employ the bloke who plays Jay?  I know they are best mates and whatnot.


----------



## ooo (Dec 15, 2008)

I want to see a Woody Allen film tonight...which one should I watch?


----------



## Sadken (Dec 15, 2008)

The one about Wimbledon is widely acknowledged as being his best, I think.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2008)

ooo said:


> Me too.  I thought it would be brilliant as the media hype was too great.  In general, it tried to say too much in so little time.



My arse hurt by the end, just kept on dragging on and on and on... Harvey Dent could also easily have been setup as the badguy for the sequel instead of squeezing him into the last 30 minutes or so of his role...

Dare I say it but also wasnt that impressed by Ledgers performance, it was good but it wasnt scenery chewingly awesome either...


----------



## ooo (Dec 15, 2008)

Artaxerxes said:


> My arse hurt by the end, just kept on dragging on and on and on... Harvey Dent could also easily have been setup as the badguy for the sequel instead of squeezing him into the last 30 minutes or so of his role...
> 
> Dare I say it but also wasnt that impressed by Ledgers performance, it was good but it wasnt scenery chewingly awesome either...



Innit.  He seemed better on the trailer 

Yea and why killed off Two-Face already?!!!!  Dumb.


----------



## ooo (Dec 15, 2008)

Sadken said:


> The one about Wimbledon is widely acknowledged as being his best, I think.



Match Point?


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 15, 2008)

Raising Arizona. I've seen it before but it's one of my favourite films with a hangover.

Funny, touching and brilliantly directed, with one of the best car chase scenes in movie history.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 16, 2008)

End of the Century: The Story of the Ramones

http://www.endofthecentury.com/

(highly recommend it)


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 16, 2008)

Episode 9 of The Wire Season 1.

Really interesting to see where the case gets built up from.

And really thought **** was going to kill **** at the end too.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 16, 2008)

David cronenbergs "shivers" 10p from tat shop ,worth every penny


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 16, 2008)

I just bought South West 9 on Amazon for a whopping 99p

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1229430044&sr=8-1&seller=

Might watch it tonight.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 16, 2008)

cozmikbrew said:


> David cronenbergs "shivers" 10p from tat shop ,worth every penny



I was about to watch Cronies Spider last night but it wouldnt work so I ended up watching The City of Lost Children instead.

Didnt realise it was by the same guy who did Delicatessen til I clocked the actor who is in both films and the same style - another beautiful film, pretty mad to get your head round, probably needs another watch. The geezer out of Hellboy was in it as well. Fucking ace.


----------



## ringo (Dec 16, 2008)

Requiem For A Dream. Brilliant and nasty.


----------



## geekpenguin (Dec 16, 2008)

"Home Alone" - we're going through a run of Christmas movies in the evenings atm. Tonight it might be "Elf", but I'm not sure.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Half of Horton Hears a Who: but then I Hit the Hay.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 17, 2008)

Midnight in the Garden of Good & Evil.

Dull.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2008)

The Ruins - surprisingly effective daft horror film about man-eating plants attacking dumb tourists
Iron Man - load of expensive shite


----------



## Yetman (Dec 17, 2008)

Some porno starring my mates ex mrs and Omar


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

A Room for Romeo Brass

fucking brilliant   took me a few moments to realise that was Paddy Considine!


----------



## ringo (Dec 18, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Some porno starring my mates ex mrs and Omar



My Mrs went to school with Omar - what was it called? I have to tell her.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 18, 2008)

American History X- I don't know, it just gets worse everytime I watch it. Pushes the message too far into your face and Derek's transformation into and out of nasty racist was not believable in the slightest.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 18, 2008)

Ghostworld - Cheesy in parts but much better than I expected.


----------



## ooo (Dec 18, 2008)

Match Point

Enjoyed it.  I liked the way Woody Allen tells a story, especially where on the ghosty inner thoughts.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool.  I'm glad you enjoyed it, but that was a joke up there.


----------



## ooo (Dec 18, 2008)

Not his best of course.  But again I haven't seen enough of his films to know.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 18, 2008)

I love you, ooo.  I want to have sex with you.  May I?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 18, 2008)

ooo said:


> Not his best of course.  But again I haven't seen enough of his films to know.



Check out Sleeper, Deconstructing Harry, Sweet and Lowdown, The Purple Rose of Cairo.

Kinda stopped watching him, once I read he was fucking his Vietnamese daughter.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 18, 2008)

Mrs Shoes decided she wanted to watch Titanic last night 

and our internets was broken so


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

rubbershoes said:


> Mrs Shoes decided she wanted to watch Titanic last night
> 
> and our internets was broken so



gggrrrr...I fucking hate that film.  Always get full of the urge to bang the fuckers fingers when he's hanging onto the lifeboat   get OFF


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 18, 2008)

sojourner said:


> A Room for Romeo Brass
> 
> fucking brilliant   took me a few moments to realise that was Paddy Considine!



I love the way that all the goodies are baddies at the end and all the baddies are goodies (apart form the kids) top film.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I love the way that all the goodies are baddies at the end and all the baddies are goodies (apart form the kids) top film.



Yep   Paddy C is just fucking awesome in it, as were the kids - actually ALL of the characters are spot on.  Loved the final scene with Knock's dad, in the front garden


----------



## Mapped (Dec 19, 2008)

A dodgy VHS rip of Threads  That was very bleak, dark and shocking, but Nuclear Holocaust is hardly going to be a tea party.

I'm glad I was too young in the '80s to be shown this stuff, also today it's hard to believe that a film like that was made by the beeb.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Last 2 episodes of The Wire Season 1.

More resolution than I was expecting, although it was good to see the symmetry of the courthouse scenes at the beginning and end of the season.

Interested to see what direction they go in Season 2 now, fingers crossed people have got the hint for my Christmas presents!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 19, 2008)

Cassandra's dream, which was imo a pile of absolute fucking pants! 

Ewan McGregor and Colin Farrel doing Lahndan accents made it even more painful (presumably Woody Allen's not good at distinguishing between a decent go at the accent and an appalling one).


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 20, 2008)

Donkey Punch. It had its moments but overall quite a nasty piece of trash with some goddam awful acting I have to say.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 22, 2008)

When I was laid up in bed I got a bit square eyed, some of the stuff I watched:

"Milk"

First rate stuff from Van Sant. Sean Penn is excelllent as Harvey Milk

"Frost/Nixon"

I really enjoyed this. It made me want to go round grumbling like Richard Nixon afterwards though

"Everything is Illuminated"

Great film. Eugene Hutz from Gogol Bordello is in it, as is Elijah Wood as an American tourist tracing his families roots in the Ukraine. There's some great humour, especially Hutz's translation of his 'blind' grandfather's Ukranian into English. It's essentially a Ukranian road trip film which starts off humourously and ends up becoming very moving and emotional.

"Lakeview Terrace"

Boring

"Sons of Anarchy" TV Series

Entertaining FX series from the people behind The Shield about a Californian biker chapter with a great cast including Ron Perlman. There's guns, drugs, violence and harleys, as well as decent plotlines....what more could you want   I'm looking forward to the next series already. 

"Russell Howard Live DVD"

I couldn't stop laughing, he's much funnier in this than he is on Mock the Week.


----------



## purplex (Dec 22, 2008)

The last two of the bourne trilogy films, excellent


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 22, 2008)

Angus thong and something about snogging... was ok, the bird loved it and shit.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 22, 2008)

The first few Our Friends In The North - how've I never seen this before? Great stuff


----------



## jonnoboy (Dec 23, 2008)

equus


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2008)

I have Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia, The Tin Drum and Triumph Of The Will to watch, but I can't seem to get around to watching them. I guess neither are very Christmassy. I guess I should go for the Riefenstahl cos at least it's got singing and big crowds in.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 23, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> . I guess I should go for the Riefenstahl cos at least it's got singing and big crowds in.





"springtime for Hitler and Germany... da da -da-da"


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 24, 2008)

Scrooge - The Alistair Syms one, getting into the Christmas thingy


----------



## Yetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Started watching Sean Locks stand up DVD and...well....its a bit shit 

Tropic Thunder t'other night was fucking ace though


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hero, with my 8 year old. It wasn't as good as I'd told him. Which means he got lost somewhere in between the retelling of the stories. I did tell him he'd probably need to watch it a few times to get it.

Child's Play, just happened to be on when the little un went off to bed. I've never seen it before. Bloody rubbish IMO, except for the little kid who wasn't so bad at acting. Did controversy help to hype the Child's Play films or were they already credible with horror fans?

Zack and Miri make a Porno. With the teen, warned him it better not be a shit stoner film but it was okay, a few laughs, mostly down to Jay, the fella who only works with Kevin Smith.


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonight I shall be watching the 'Battlestar Galactica: Razor' DVD.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 25, 2008)

Wanted

Bought it off the tellee cos daughter wanted to watch it.  Not as excruciatingly bad as some action movies, and I actually laughed a couple of times.  Like when the car went into the train


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2008)

Pandora's Box - GW Pabst's tale of sexual obsession leading to ruin - Louise Brooks is possibly the most naturally alluring screen stars ever - she doesn't really seem to act here, but just smoulder innocently as men ruin themselves over her until eventually she is ruined herself, starving in a draughty garret, on the run with her disgraced paramour and sleazy pimp/father, only to fall prey to (presumably) Jack The Ripper. Beautiful expressionist photography of smoke, shadows and strangely lit eyes betraying everything from lust to shame to guilt to horror. Best listened to with Vladislav Delay as the soundtrack.
I can't quite believe my dad gave me this, esp after my mum gave me a book about avant-garde 20th century music for Xmas. I believe that my parents and mine's tastes are beginning to converge, or maybe we've only just realised that we've had something in common all these years.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 27, 2008)

There will be blood......


Not very impressed really.  They went over board on the sound track, just didn't really get into it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2008)

one of the most awesome brain-assaulting tour de fources of recent decades - I feel for you if you didn't get it


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2008)

oh ansd I watched Speed Racer - tis truly a unique and bizarre movie, in fact I;m not sure it is a movie. Brillliant to watch on ket.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> one of the most awesome brain-assaulting tour de fources of recent decades - I feel for you if you didn't get it



Probably means he's a moron, eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2008)

For sure....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> For sure....



Or in Canadian: fer shure.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Slow steady shovelling through season two of the Wire.

It's an ok show. I liked the second season better than the first. A bit more meat on the plot.

But I wish the actors would step up their game, and the writers too, while we're at it. Like I say, mostly ok, but sometimes the dialogue goes to pieces in a way that makes you want to gnash your teeth.

Same with the acting: this isn't vaudeville: it isn't necessary for a panoply of emotion to wash across an actor's face the way it would if it were Bernard Fairfax tarted up with greasepaint.

Come on McNulty, less is more!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 27, 2008)

I found the second season a little drab, the third season really picks up though!!

I still think the first was the best.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 27, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> one of the most awesome brain-assaulting tour de fources of recent decades - I feel for you if you didn't get it



The most awesome brain assaulting I've ever had was with the film Festen. 

There will be blood wasn't even close to that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Dandred said:


> I found the second season a little drab, the third season really picks up though!!
> 
> I still think the first was the best.



Just rented the third today...

It's hard to do: The Wire is the hottest rental right now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 27, 2008)

Cass - a football hooligan story that wasn't all about 'striping' innit.

Actuallly I told myself I'd give it 10 minutes, but sat through the lot. There's probably a much more human story about this character to be told, but the filmakers clearly needed to keep the football factory fans happy, so at times it was just a thug film. I'm not a fan of football, but neither, it seems, were the ICF.

I'll give a 6 out of 10.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 27, 2008)

The Wild Bunch -  still a fucking wicked movie


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Watched Little Dieter Needs to Fly the other day. What an amazing story! LTC plugged it some time ago, definitely worth the 90 minutes of anyone's time.

Watched Hunger on Xmas Eve, also a must see. My mate had seen it at the pictures and told me the shocking shit and piss stuff but the brutality and what must have been extreme boredom were the things the film brought home for me. Also felt it was a much less biased film than I'd previously been given the impression. Probably worth a re-watch already.


Got up yesterday to Spiderman 3, quickly passed that one up.

Austin Powers Goldmember in the afternoon followed by Ask a Policeman, Will Hay classic. Quality not that good although its a proper Dvd, wondered how we managed to watch em on a little portable. Good fun all the same.

30 days of Night in the evening, seen it already, shoulda got off me arse to put something different on.

Started The Wire rewatch at 11pm and got a couple of episodes in.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 27, 2008)

The Golden Compass

My lass got it for xmas, so we watched it yesterday, and still can't get over that stupid fucking ending


----------



## ooo (Dec 27, 2008)

sojourner said:


> The Golden Compass
> 
> My lass got it for xmas, so we watched it yesterday, and still can't get over that stupid fucking ending



It didn't end did it?  There's going to be second part which I ain't going to watch it.  The first one is stupid enough.


----------



## ooo (Dec 27, 2008)

Speaking of stupid ending, watched 007 Quantum Of Solace last night and it just felt unfinished.  My thought was huh was that it?  Great actions but seems too much, and so little acting.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Just watched The Orphanage. Lots of twists and quite scary in places. Really good film. Would've liked to see more of potato sack boy but maybe he'd be less scary then.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 28, 2008)

JFK

That is a truly shite film. I don't know why I didn't give up on it. Suppose I thought it might get better in the third hour. I was very wrong.


----------



## ooo (Dec 28, 2008)

Journey to the Center of the Earth

I gave it the first 15mins methinks and switched it off.


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 28, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Just watched The Orphanage. Lots of twists and quite scary in places. Really good film. Would've liked to see more of potato sack boy but maybe he'd be less scary then.



I liked it too........it looked beautiful as well !


----------



## Boycey (Dec 28, 2008)

i watched all of dead set 

it is awesome- near perfect. anyone who disagrees knows nothing about anything 

[/brooker+zombiefilm fanboy]


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 28, 2008)

Chocolate - From my understanding the Thai film industry have no Health and Safety regulations, thus making the martial arts and stunts in this film more crazy than Shipman in a hospital ward. 

Recommend!!! 

Check these stunts out!!! 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7GasUCHZUIs
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=T0EkgW0UWcc&feature=related - best one is after 5mins

No CGI or sped up shots! So fuck off Transporter you cunt.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 28, 2008)

Twilight - is a teen romance flick aimed at the 14-16 year old girlie market. Wished they had said told me cos as a 30-something year old man I felt like a complete degenerate cunt/peado in a dark cinema. The story was a load of bollocks where vampiricism is used as a metaphor for the lead character's virginity. 

Bring out a sequel to 30 Days of Night!!!


----------



## ooo (Dec 28, 2008)

Slumdog Millionaire

About an orphan boy from the slums of Mumbai who has become a contestant of the 'Who wants to be a Millionaire' in India.  The film uses the show to reveal chapters of his life.

There are moments of heart-breaking, heart-warming which bring tears to my eyes.  And don't you just love a happy ending?  Very well made.  

Highly recommend.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 29, 2008)

Transformers - surprisingly enjoyable since I was too old for the toys, hate Michael Bay films and thought the plot sucked. 

No Country for Old Men - better the 2nd time, because you cope better with the endless tension and can pay closer attention to some of the details

Cry Baby - awesome as ever


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Death Race. Worst Jason Statham movie yet.


----------



## ringo (Dec 29, 2008)

A Taste Of Honey - groundbreaking kitchen sink drama from 1961 tackling inter-racial pregnancy, homophobia etc. The shots of the Manchester dockland slums are incredible.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 29, 2008)

ooo said:


> It didn't end did it?  There's going to be second part which I ain't going to watch it.  The first one is stupid enough.



No, the ending of the film I meant

Didn't know there was gonna be a second part.  I'm a massive fan of the trilogy, and was deeply disappointed at the ending of this film when we went to see it at the pictures, but still watched it again on dvd cos the rest of the film was much better than I expected 

I feel like I've done nowt but watch the Wire S4, but that may be due to a marathon 5 episode viewing yesterday


----------



## sojourner (Dec 29, 2008)

ringo said:


> A Taste Of Honey - groundbreaking kitchen sink drama from 1961 tackling inter-racial pregnancy, homophobia etc. The shots of the Manchester dockland slums are incredible.



Fucking love that


----------



## ooo (Dec 29, 2008)

Mongol - What a disappointment.



100% masahiko said:


> Check out Sleeper, Deconstructing Harry, Sweet and Lowdown, The Purple Rose of Cairo.



Enjoyed The Purple Rose of Cairo.  Fantasty vs. Reality.  She chose reality in the end...


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 29, 2008)

Mama Mia, and quite enjoyed it, surprisingly


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 29, 2008)

Abigails Party, as uncomfortable viewing as ever.


----------



## Boycey (Dec 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Transformers - surprisingly enjoyable since I was too old for the toys, hate Michael Bay films and thought the plot sucked.



yep, megan fox is incredibly hot


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 29, 2008)

ooo said:


> Mongol - What a disappointment.



Yeah - they rushed it. First 1/4 was great and true.
Then they went all Omar Sheriff - Genghis was never a slave!



> Enjoyed The Purple Rose of Cairo. Fantasty vs. Reality. She chose reality in the end...



I studied that in college - you know, there was no truth.


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 29, 2008)

Mama Mia.


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 29, 2008)

Wall E


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 29, 2008)

La Vie En Rose - mucho enjoyable.......


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 29, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Mama Mia.


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 29, 2008)

Popular culture. 'Tis a very strange thing!


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 29, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Popular culture. 'Tis a very strange thing!



T'is indeed.......but that's what is good about it !


See i quite like a bit of ABBA but have no desire to see in in the form of a musical.......this apparently makes me a bit weird according to most of the women i know !


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 30, 2008)

Cass - was good, i liked it but then i always like films like this, true storys and football thugs.. 

Adulthood - Not as good as the first and the whole matrix type scene at the end made me laugh so much. but a good waste of one hour 30 mins, some good actors in this, that bird from enders and the dude from dead set.

Fred Clause - Funny heart warming etc.. nice crimbo movie 

Richard Pryor Marathon - Bustin loose, Silver Streak, Brewster's Millions, and his roast from the Richard Pryor show 1977 - fucking A !!! 

erm, watched some od the new remake of the women, but yeah like whatever...  we wont talk about that.


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2008)

mentalchik said:


> See i quite like a bit of ABBA but have no desire to see in in the form of a musical.......this apparently makes me a bit weird according to most of the women i know !



I was made to watch that film (I cant even bring myself to type its name) a couple of days back as well. Your desires seem perfectly reasonable to me, a film totally devoid of merit.  Why seeing Pierce Brosnan being utterly unable to sing is meant to be a good thing, I really dont know.

To make up for it, i finished watching Band of Brothers instead, surprisingly bloody good (even if they did that all too american thing of denying that the concentration camps were full of communists, socialists, trades unionists, and gays, as well as jews and other ethnic groups)


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

belboid said:


> To make up for it, i finished watching Band of Brothers instead, surprisingly bloody good (even if they did that all too american thing of denying that the concentration camps were full of communists, socialists, trades unionists, and gays, as well as jews and other ethnic groups)



Magnificent TV series.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 30, 2008)

Doomsday - ...so in the near future, when the apocalypse comes...Scotland will be inhabited by anarchist clowns and Medieval twats. What a lame excuse for a film.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 30, 2008)

Serial Mom on channel 4 last night. 

I liked it!


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 30, 2008)

E17-20 of S7 of the West Wing. Election Day, Leo's fureral and the Transition episode...only got 3 to go and Wry and I have done all 7 Seasons since 14th November.

Last film at home was T2 Bluray, and it was awesomely awesome.


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2008)

a mere three a day - lightweight!


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, on my own I could've probly dunnit over 2 weekends, but the missus get's 'over' shows if we blitz them too much.

Besides, means I've got more time to play games and watch Bluray movies now


----------



## snackhead (Dec 30, 2008)

A Complete History of my Sexual Failures, it's hilarious, the funniest disaster documentary I've seen since Dig!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 30, 2008)

SATC   

and Darjeeling Limited


----------



## ooo (Dec 30, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Wall E



Watched that last night.  I found the first half quite charming.  But when it came to where the story takes place in the ship with all the obese humans it gone slightly down hill from there. 

Notice the reference to Apple products in the animation?  The iPod, the startup chime of a Mac when Wall-E is solar-charged?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 31, 2008)

i watched 4 episodes of the Camomile Lawn the other night.  i loved this first time around, and not JUST for the jennifer ehle bath scene 

got the last one to go, maybe later


----------



## ooo (Jan 2, 2009)

Vicky Cristina Barcelona (This must be like the 4th or 5th Woody Allen's I've seen this month)

I liked it.  What you want vs. what you don't want in life.  The search is constant.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 3, 2009)

End of the Century, The Ramones documentary. I didn't know much about them and it was pretty informative and had some good footage etc Interesting that they were the band whose gig inspired others in America after watching my next film since the Manchester films/docus always have to mention the Pistols gig.

Joy Division, another documentary. I already knew enough but there was some new stuff in there too. I do like Barney, he's always been my favourite but they should've left out the silly regression tape recording. Good to see Genesis P on it too, put a much different slant on things (as you'd expect). Also interesting to hear Anik's take on things.

Loads of similarities/cross references between the two films in fact, never meant to watch em both same night but a good evenings viewing nonetheless.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2009)

Eagle Eye with Shia La Boeuf.

It's shit, and to make it worse, Billy Bob Thornton is in it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 3, 2009)

In the middle of watching both series of Jam and Jerusalem.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 3, 2009)

On telly SAW 1st time see 

Are the other like any good or just a one hit wonder !


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 3, 2009)

Way Out West from my recently acquired Laurel and Hardy complete collection. Magic!


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 3, 2009)

first two episodes of the Wire season 5, from my new boxed set


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 3, 2009)

Indianna Jones Temple of the Crystal Skull - Better than I expected it to be


----------



## sojourner (Jan 3, 2009)

episodes 7 - 13 of the Wire S4 - phew!  couldn't sleep so it turned into a 'fuck it' marathon.  i think i have a bit of a thing for Snoop now though


----------



## Dandred (Jan 3, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Indianna Jones Temple of the Crystal Skull - Better than I expected it to be



You must have had really low expectations to begin with


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 4, 2009)

3:10 To Yuma,

cracking good western!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Die Fälscher - The Counterfeiters

Excellent.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 4, 2009)

The Breakfast Club

St. Elmo's Fire

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 4, 2009)

Dandred said:


> You must have had really low expectations to begin with


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 4, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> The Breakfast Club
> 
> St. Elmo's Fire
> 
> Ferris Bueller's Day Off



That's sounds like a cracking night in.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 4, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> That's sounds like a cracking night in.



Oh yes yes yes, it was. 

Im a sucker for all those films, the ones I watched and the ones like, '16 Candles' 'Pretty In Pink' 'The Outsiders' 'Oxford Blues' 'Betsy's Wedding' etc.

You get my drift. 

I freakin' loooove them films so much.


----------



## idioteque (Jan 5, 2009)

Tonight I saw Dr. Strangelove for the first time, and a few nights ago O Brother, Where Art Thou. Loved both. 

Am nearly through Amores Perros at the moment as well, which is also excellent.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 5, 2009)

300.

Terrible acting and crap dialogue but the fighting scenes made it all worth while I suppose.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 5, 2009)

Episode 3 of The Wire Season 2.

Good, but I miss the projects still.

And I really want someone to smack 'Ziggy' in the face hard. Does this feeling go away (no spoilers please)?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> And I really want someone to smack 'Ziggy' in the face hard. Does this feeling go away (no spoilers please)?



it didn't for me, no


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2009)

Angel A - beautifully filmed but rather empty B&W Besson with a leggy blonde angel helping out a pathetic loser and falling in love with him - if only life was like that. At least I have a new obsession, Rie Rasmussen:






The Escapist - brilliantly tense and impressively structured Brit prison escape thriller. Great performance from Brian Cox, though Joseph Fiennes or Stephen McIntosh don't look hard enough to be psychos.

Mum & Dad - as if Mike Leigh had directed the Texas Chainsaw Massacre featuring Fred & Rose West - some gruesome scenes, but nowhere near enough tension for it to be a successful horror film. No doubt the Mail will make a fuss about it for being torture porn but it's not particularly shocking or upsetting


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 5, 2009)

Cry Baby. Again 

and some more of Wire Season 5


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2009)

The daughter had expressed interest in watching The Wire.

So on Saturday night, we watched the first 7 episodes of S1, back to back   She was like 'more, MORE' after each one   It's a fucking disease!!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 5, 2009)

last episode of Wire series 5

that's it .... all over

i feel a bit lost now


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 5, 2009)

Kinky Boots - Brilliant!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm seriously considering buying a boxset of the Wire...it really bears repeated watching.  I picked up on tons of stuff rewatching S1 that I missed first (and second) time around


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm seriously considering buying a boxset of the Wire...it really bears repeated watching.  I picked up on tons of stuff rewatching S1 that I missed first (and second) time around




They're £10 a season somewhere, first 4 anyway

*goes off to find a link

edit: Here you go 

http://www.bangcd.com/productDetail.aspx?prod_id=8962


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

Old Joy
What a pile of wank


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

Part2 said:


> They're £10 a season somewhere, first 4 anyway
> 
> *goes off to find a link
> 
> ...




Ace!! thank you   I shall be buying the first 4 soon as I get paid this month!!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 6, 2009)

Dazed and Confused. It was ace. Strange seeing Ben Affleck in the cast though. Thankfully he was playing a total arsehole.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 6, 2009)

In Bruges tother night, which was ace (although very much like that other irish gangster filum that paddy that isnt o'farrell is in )

Hellboy -  as fuck


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2009)

Part2 said:


> They're £10 a season somewhere, first 4 anyway
> 
> *goes off to find a link
> 
> ...


Ta  I've just gone and bought season 3 and 4 

Watched the first episode of season 2 last night


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2009)

started watching Blackpool, the Morrisey/Tennant thing from a few years back.  Bloody brilliant, don't know why I didn't watch it when it was on.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 6, 2009)

The Departed (again ...i love that film, i bet ive seen it 500 times...)


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> The Departed (again ...i love that film, i bet ive seen it 500 times...)



More than Infernal Affairs.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ta  I've just gone and bought season 3 and 4



Free delivery too! 

I've just bought seasons 1-4   I've only recently watched 2-4 (and 4 only over xmas), but as I didn't get myself a chrissie OR a birthday pressie, I feel fully justified


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 6, 2009)

To clarify....I don't work for BangCD


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2009)

*A complete history of my sexual failures. * - 

Not as good as it should have been, and the end looked faked (at the very least creative editing made for a better ending than the film would have otherwise). The guy was a dick.
And what about the girl that wrote the book and wanted to talk about something to him? He misses the interview and that's it? Why even bother putting it in the film. 
Someone really must have dug his arse out of a big hole of a nothing film somewhere along the line, this twat can't do anything for himself. 

*Full of it*
Has anyone ever heard of this film? Quite recent but I never heard a thing about it before a check dvd with almost no information came to me in the post. Not even a trailer to see what it is about on the disk. 

Anyway it's nice to watch a film cold and it was OK but nothing special. I can imagine it doing just as well as the 'get over it' etc style american teen films (in fact it's much better than that). 

How many fairly big budget films get made that nobody ever sees? . . . and where does anyone get to hear about them to buy the DVD?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

Part2 said:


> To clarify....I don't work for BangCD



  no but it was excellent advice, of the sort that keeps me coming back to urban time and time again


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> More than Infernal Affairs.



that was just the *working* title.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 6, 2009)

A sci-fiphile friend leant me the first, feature-length bit of the updated Battlestar Galactica.

I don't like tv sci-fi much, if at all, but it was really quite good - full of the pain of life and death, the corruption and betrayal that fires the human condition, the techical difficulties of putting humans in space and keeping them alive while they're there and it was notably cheese-free.

WIN, I reckon.

I'll have a look at a series or two when I've finished Our Friends In the North and devoured The Wire series 5.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 6, 2009)

More Wire here only I'm still on S1 watched episode 7 last night. I will def be buying the series on DVD. Only downside is I'm watching it with my BF and he has less free time than me and not much for TV but is seriously loving The Wire, I have recently suggested that we could watch more than two episodes a month.

Could be our joint hobby.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 6, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> that was just the *working* title.



Sorry, that's gone rooooooight over my head....have you seen Infernal Affairs?  I wouldn't just say that it's better than the Departed cos it's not Hollywood or anything like that; I really loved the original for ages and was quite into the idea of a remake by Scorcese with Nicholson and Di Caprio but it left me a bit cold.  Ray Winstone can fuck off for a start.  Been meaning to give it another watch though cos I saw it on a plane.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> More Wire here only I'm still on S1 watched episode 7 last night. I will def be buying the series on DVD. Only downside is I'm watching it with my BF and he has less free time than me and not much for TV but is seriously loving The Wire, I have recently suggested that we could watch more than* two episodes a month*.
> 
> Could be our joint hobby.



 really??  I find it's so much more satisfying to watch, say, 3 or 4 episodes back to back


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> really??  I find it's so much more satisfying to watch, say, 3 or 4 episodes back to back




So would I. He is coming round on thursday at his suggestion to watch episode 8. Other problem is I have been getting them from LOVEfilm but soon as I have watched S1 with them I am buying the DVDs and he can watch them till his eyes bleed or something. He really does enjoy it though...we both giggle soon as someone swears at .000000001 of a second in.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> no but it was excellent advice, of the sort that keeps me coming back to urban time and time again



I know, just joking

Sometimes have to hold back from posting loads of things off Hotukdeals but I knew that one would come in handy 

Just watched Lemony Snicket film with my 8 year old. He just finished book 3 and I knew the film was based on those. It's rubbish compared to the books on almost every count. Jim Carey is too silly and not scary enough, the story is fucked up.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 6, 2009)

Nearly at the end of Wire S5.

Much as this is sorta the weakest series, it's still gonna leave a Bunk-shaped hole in my life


----------



## purplex (Jan 7, 2009)

Hammer House of Horror
Headfuck Centraal


----------



## rollinder (Jan 7, 2009)

just watched From Dusk To Dawn on ch4 (first time - being wanting to watch it since it came out) 
 lol at the cock gun  and _that_ dance was fucking sexy.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hamlet 2.

I wanted it to be better than it was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> So would I. He is coming round on thursday at his suggestion to watch episode 8. Other problem is I have been getting them from LOVEfilm but soon as I have watched S1 with them I am buying the DVDs and he can watch them till his eyes bleed or something. He really does enjoy it though...we both giggle soon as someone swears at .000000001 of a second in.



How old are you both?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Pineapple Express.

"Smells like God's vagina."  

Not the best Apatow movie, but still has some slapstick-style laughs.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 7, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Hamlet 2.
> 
> I wanted it to be better than it was.



Coogan's accent is so very weird it distracted me the whole film.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Pineapple Express.
> 
> "Smells like God's vagina."
> 
> Not the best Apatow movie, but still has some slapstick-style laughs.




that film was an insult to my intelligence. Either stoner films are getting shitter, or I'm getting grumpier.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 7, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> that film was an insult to my intelligence. Either stoner films are getting shitter, or I'm getting grumpier.



It wasn't very good. It looked to me like Apatow got a five movie deal or something, and this was the stinker in the lot when he ran out of fresh ideas.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 7, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> that film was an insult to my intelligence. Either stoner films are getting shitter, or I'm getting grumpier.



Definitely.  It was a huuuuuuuuuge let down for me.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 7, 2009)

up to the last episode of the Wire S5, one more episode to go. Episode 9 was so fucking sad, not sure I can face the last one


----------



## Pieface (Jan 7, 2009)

I shall not watch it!  It's going to be such a humdinger


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

No, no, no, you must watch it!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 7, 2009)

Of course I'll watch it but last night's made me so, so sad that I think tonight's will make me even sadder.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2009)

Part2 said:


> Just watched Lemony Snicket film with my 8 year old. He just finished book 3 and I knew the film was based on those. It's rubbish compared to the books on almost every count. Jim Carey is too silly and not scary enough, the story is fucked up.



Ha - I took my lass to see it at the pictures, and she went off her rocker at it all the way through 


We watched Man Without a Past last night.  Really unusual film, thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> We watched Man Without a Past last night.  Really unusual film, thoroughly enjoyed it



Yes! It's ace - check out his other films!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Yes! It's ace - check out his other films!



Aha, must have been a recommendation from you then.  I asked for recommendations ages ago and got a fuckload from you and Leica 

Will do


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Yes! It's ace - check out his other films!



especially Hamlet Goes Business, totally superb, and, along with Ran, probably the best 'updating' of Shakespeare


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Free delivery too!
> 
> I've just bought seasons 1-4  I've only recently watched 2-4 (and 4 only over xmas), but as I didn't get myself a chrissie OR a birthday pressie, I feel fully justified


 I'm only at the start of season 2... so got loads more to watch now


----------



## Belushi (Jan 7, 2009)

Inside Man, not bad, and Jodie Foster looking particularly stunning in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

belboid said:


> especially Hamlet Goes Business, totally superb, and, along with Ran, probably the best 'updating' of Shakespeare



haven't seen Hamlet Goes Business or Ran, but recently saw Throne Of Blood, which is a magnificent remix of Macbeth


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2009)

Throne of Blood is also excellent, a 'straighter' transposition to Japan than Ran is, which makes very significant but totally appropriate) changes.  Go get them both, and be amazed.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> We watched Man Without a Past last night.  Really unusual film, thoroughly enjoyed it



Loved that one.  

I found his follow up _(Lights In The Dusk)_ a disappointment though, tbh.  Impressive cinematography (-particularly the colours), but I found little else to enjoy about it.  I just really didn't care what happened to the characters. 

I don't think he's made any more films since that one. _(-?)_


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh well, just stuck volumes 1 to 4 of his stuff onto my rental list


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> (-particularly the colours)



his use of colour is astounding, unsurpassed in modern euro cinema, imo


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

*Triumph Of The Will*
Got this before Xmas but never seemed to find the right time to watch it.
It is of course an impressive film, if a little tedious, especially in the final third - the marching gets a bit much after a while, though the choreography and sheer logistics of it all are amazing. Of course, the camerawork is astonishing, esp the aerial shots of the clouds at the beginning and the tracking shots of the crowds.
I don't know how successful it was in Germany as a work of propaganda, but it's use in countless tv documentaries has had a profound effect on our view of Nazi Germany. It's so ingrained in popular culture, even popping up in The Fast Show and Monty Python, that's hard to be criticially unbiased about it, indeed I found myself giggling frequently at the campness and glory of it all (The Producers didn't help much and I found that funny little static wave that Hitler gives in response to salutes hilarious for some reason).
The orations were illuminating though - previously I'd only seen short clips of him and was baffled at how he managed to enthrall an entire nation, but in this film you see just how charismatic he was. Those hand gestures are enthralling, like the work of a _praeco_ from ancient Rome.
Goebbels and Hess were great speakers too, but the most fascinating parts of Riefenstahl's film are the shots of the faces in the crowd. You notice that the German people are not 'one blood' but are mixed bunch just like any other country, undermining the messages of the speeches of the party leaders.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 9, 2009)

Boy A - thought provoking stuff


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 9, 2009)

Half Nelson...Great film. Quite subtly had me thinking all the way through and came to a satisfying conclusion. I really like films that come together right at the end, especially with a nice happy ending


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 9, 2009)

Sadken said:


> More than Infernal Affairs.



Have you seen all three? 
If you get the Chinese box set there is a massive cut of all three films with all the scenes in chronological order


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 9, 2009)

*24-7*
OK, but I didn't enjoy it as much as shane meddows later efforts (apart from once upon a time in the midlands which is utter utter utter shit.)


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 9, 2009)

Red Dawn - somehow managed to avoid it until now. A period piece, not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## belboid (Jan 9, 2009)

I saw that at the pics one day I was bunking off college.  I was the only person in there. Appallingly bad, tho quite funny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Red Dawn - somehow managed to avoid it until now. A period piece, not as bad as I thought it would be.


I saw that too.
A better propaganda film than Triumph Of The Will and much more fun. Swayze shoulda got an Oscar.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 9, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Have you seen all three?
> If you get the Chinese box set there is a massive cut of all three films with all the scenes in chronological order



I've seen 1&2 and I've had 3 on my shelf for about 4 years without watching it yet for some reason.  No idea why cos I loved the first two, even if I did find 2 a bit hard to work out who was meant to be who at first.

I'm going to look for that boxset, that sounds brilliant.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 9, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I've seen 1&2 and I've had 3 on my shelf for about 4 years without watching it yet for some reason.  No idea why cos I loved the first two, even if I did find 2 a bit hard to work out who was meant to be who at first.
> 
> I'm going to look for that boxset, that sounds brilliant.



It was fucking expensive (I didn't get it) and limited so I doubt it's about anymore. It's been a long time since I watched them, I think I did one per night for three nights. It was a bit of a pain trying to figure out who was who because the actors playing the younger versions of themselves looked nothing like them. 

Third one is slightly less connected to the others as I recall, it's set much further in the future I think. 
Does the departed just cover film one?


----------



## Riklet (Jan 9, 2009)

Didn't watch them last night, but recently i've seen "Falling Down" (which was pretty cringeworthy, but quite watchable.... needed moar slaughter though) and "Before Sunrise" (which was fucking great, one of the best romancey films i've ever seen, and really well done... i'm sure half of you hate it! )

"One Upon A Time In The West" is next on ze list.


----------



## rollinder (Jan 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Boy A - thought provoking stuff


 
what's that Ch4 one off drama/film thing that was similar but about an adult pedophile, I only caught the ending and he took a little girl out to play, buying her sweets and thing (but not doing anything) then 



Spoiler: plot



went home and hung himself


? Was shown last year or the year before iirc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2009)

It was called Secret Life


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw the Dark Knight - Wookey's review (http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7801932&postcount=1) is spot on (apart from him saying Maggie G ain't beautiful)- it was a load of toss, badly scripted, boring in places and confusing, esp the Harvy Dent subplot.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Good to hear someone like yourself who has a good grip of films say that LTC, had me baffled in the pictures myself, fuck knows how the little un made any sense of it.

Watched Man On Wire and The Wrestler last night. 

Man On Wire, fucking ace, felt it wasn't really getting anywhere at times but the climax of the walk and the interviews with his friends were so touching. I felt so gutted for his best mate, it so obviously affected him and his reaction seemed like it might be the first time he'd talked about it.

The Wrestler well worth a look, fairly predictable but still gave me the shivers at the end. Micky Rourke looks fucked but he's a very believable character, so much I wondered at times wether it isn't far from his own life, being someone who had a lot and lost it. Loved some of the scenes in his deli job.


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2009)

Zatoichi - pretty good but what's that dancing nonsense at the end about?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 10, 2009)

ringo said:


> Zatoichi - pretty good but what's that dancing nonsense at the end about?



that dancing nonsense at the end was fooking wicked


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 10, 2009)

Agnes of God - haven't seen it for years.  Great film of the 80's and fantastic acting from Jane Fonda and Meg Tilly.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kingpin, at least it wasn't the 2 hours it says on the box but had a few good laughs.

Hostel 2, my secret santa present, fuck knows what people think about me at work. Anyway it was bobbins, a waste of 90 minutes.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweeny Todd - The Tim Burton one, can't believe I took this long to get round to watching it, Singing was a bit annoying at first but then I got into it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2009)

ringo said:


> Zatoichi - pretty good but what's that dancing nonsense at the end about?



That's the best bit.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Been watching The Producers and Frost Nixon today.

Big laughs from the first one from my kids who haven't seen it before.

Frost Nixon is good too, well worth a watch. Film appeared to suggest Frost wasn't all that; he came across as a right cock at times. I'd always been led to believe he was some great interviewer.

Did he make his reputation on that interview alone or was there more to him, did he do anything else of note? 

Other than Thrugh the Keyhole of course.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2009)

Superman II last night. COME TO ME SON OF JOR-EL, KNEEL BEFORE ZOD

Either The Godfather, Airplane, Truman Show or Die Hard tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2009)

"Con Air" on Blu Ray- fantastic! Had forgotten how funny it was


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2009)

Part2 said:


> Been watching The Producers and Frost Nixon today.
> 
> Big laughs from the first one from my kids who haven't seen it before.
> 
> ...


He's quite well known to be a bit of a dick, I thought.
Peter Cook is famous for saying his greatest regret was to save him from drowning when they were in the States once.
He made his name for presenting That Was The Week That Was and for his pwning of con-man Emil Savundra on The Frost Report, but he's universally disliked by many in the media for some reason.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just watched the Savundra interview on youtube. Cheeky fucker

I suppose my recollections of Frost were from breakfast telly and the hype of the Nixon interview, not much going on politically at home when I was a kid so I wouldn't necessarily have been aware of anything else he'd done.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 11, 2009)

Hellboy 2- ok but not as good as the first one.

Date Movie-usually like silly movies like this but this one was just shit.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 11, 2009)

Just watched Amores Perros, good film.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm going through a 60s/70s WWII films phase at the moment. Heroes Of Telemark & Von Ryan's Express on the telly last weekend. This weekend Tobruk & Battle Of Britain. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2009)

Just watched American Gangster, quality flm, missed the boat the first time round with that one.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> started watching Blackpool, the Morrisey/Tennant thing from a few years back.  Bloody brilliant, don't know why I didn't watch it when it was on.



and just finished it, what a crackingly good bit of telly. Even a bit of a surprise at the end as 'going to meet my maker' didn't mean what I assumed it was going to.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2009)

I am Legend... really no idea why at all. What a waste of an hour or so


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2009)

2407

Would have been good, but completely fucking ruined by Bob Hoskins' dodgy northern accent


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you mean 24/7, the Shane Meadows film?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Do you mean 24/7, the Shane Meadows film?



Yeh - but the title on the disc said '2407'  so that's why I put it like that


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> Just watched American Gangster, quality flm, missed the boat the first time round with that one.



I thought that was a real disappointment, a real mess that could have been good.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2009)

Watched Prince Caspian last night, as disapointing as Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe.

Felt guilty for finding Susan attractive, but I've checked on the interweb and shes 20 so i dont need to go and put myself on a register yet


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh - but the title on the disc said '2407'  so that's why I put it like that



I thought you were talking about a sci-fi film at first!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 12, 2009)

Dark City – Fuckin ace, need to give it another watch though


----------



## derf (Jan 12, 2009)

An episode of blackedder 3rd but not on anything as outdated as DVD or even the old VHS format but on WMV.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 12, 2009)

The Departed.

Enjoyed it a lot more 2nd time round.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 12, 2009)

Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter... and Spring -

Basic philiosophy made into a decent film - though Buddhism have alternating principles depending on the subject and is not universal.


----------



## ringo (Jan 12, 2009)

Sunshine - not brilliant and goes on a bit.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 12, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Watched Prince Caspian last night, as disapointing as Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe.
> 
> Felt guilty for finding Susan attractive, but I've checked on the interweb and shes 20 so i dont need to go and put myself on a register yet


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2009)

In my defence


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2009)

She looks about 15


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> She looks about 15



An up-for-it fifteen though


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 12, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> The Departed.
> 
> Enjoyed it a lot more 2nd time round.



Watched it recently for the first time and I thought it was excellent.


----------



## derf (Jan 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> She looks about 15



Ner her face says she's older. Hot I'll agree with.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 12, 2009)

She's played by Big Suze when she's older.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2009)

The Tin Drum - brave but futile attempt to film Gunter Grass's epic, complex novel. The little lad in it is awesome and it captures some of the grotesque imagery of the book, but there's too much to fit in and it suffers for it.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Shine, quite enjoyed it.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 13, 2009)

Doctor Who boxed set.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 13, 2009)

Bloody Sunday - an uncomfortable, fantastic watch.

Even though I knew what was coming, it's shocking when the shooting starts. The scene in the hospital is horrible, in all the right ways.

Jimmy Nesbitt goes some way to redemption for all that shite he's done.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 13, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I thought you were talking about a sci-fi film at first!



2047?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 13, 2009)

Belushi said:


> In my defence



I would say that would work better for the prosecution.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 13, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter... and Spring -
> 
> Basic philiosophy made into a decent film - though Buddhism have alternating principles depending on the subject and is not universal.



Great film, check out more Kim Ki Duk, he's done some shit but he has also done great stuff like

Bad Guy 
Samaritan Girl 
The Isle
3 Iron


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 13, 2009)

Pulling all of season one,

how did i miss this before? so funny


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2009)

"Downfall"

Seen it before, but thought it was better 2nd time around. Even though Hitler's very well played, he's still too outsized or rather outside the range of normal to fit into your head properly, IYSWIM. I found the actions and reactions of those around him much more fascinating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> 2047?



Is that an actual film?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2009)

Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia - ultra-misanthropic ultra-macho Peckinpah movie with Warren Oates being the hardass that he always is. Excellent.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2009)

You're OU again


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 14, 2009)

Serenity.

Been a while since I last saw it, but it's still quality.

Operative - I'm not threatening you. I'm unarmed.
Mal - Good. (shoots him in the chest)


----------



## Lea (Jan 14, 2009)

Constantine with Keanu Reeves. Didnt like it. Didnt know what was happening half the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You're OU again



Aye!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that an actual film?



No, but maybe it will be the sequel to 2046?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2009)

*Cannibal Ferox*
As with most Italian exploitation films, the best thing about this film was the music. It was atrocious on the whole and we saw the cut version with all the ultraviolence cut out, so kind of pointless really.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 15, 2009)

5 episodes of City of Men. More lighthearted than City of God, good teenagers stuff, son loved it.


----------



## middle C (Jan 15, 2009)

From Hell

it wasn't good


----------



## middle C (Jan 15, 2009)

Departed

EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 16, 2009)

Amelie - arrr 

I love Jean-Pierre Jeunets films


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2009)

La Vie En Rose, for the 2nd time...still got that damn grit in my eye


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia - ultra-misanthropic ultra-macho Peckinpah movie with Warren Oates being the hardass that he always is. Excellent.



ah, but there's more to it than that. There's a doomed romance, a sense of loss and honour, all that stuff


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2009)

Of course, but I did enjoy Oates being a badass more


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Of course, but I did enjoy Oates being a badass more



I think Peckinpah is fascinating (and I recommend the biog, If They Move.. Kill em - written by a BSG scriptwriter). He was really tormented but in no way the right wing gun nut he was painted as. He was left leaning, kinda pacifist.. Just deeply troubled, and that came out in his movies


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2009)

There's a great article about him in this month's S&S


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 16, 2009)

ah cool


----------



## purplex (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw Breaking Glass with the utterly superb Hazel O'Connor. Wicked film, absolutely stunning performance. Her first acting performance I believe. I truly loves Hazel O'Connor I do.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 17, 2009)

purplex said:


> I saw Breaking Glass with the utterly superb Hazel O'Connor.



I was an extra in that movie scenes filmed at the Rainbow finsbury park


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 17, 2009)

Somertown


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2009)

The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles - My First Adventure - good
RocknRolla - complete and utter shit shit shit fucking shit - are they really gonna make a sequal to a story that didn't really exist in the first place?
Mad Max - It never fails to be different every time I watch it - sometimes it just a cars and carnage movie, others a sexually twisted homo-erotic road movie for heterosexuals, ocasionally just a piece of pulp nonsense - my 11 year old loved it


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 18, 2009)

There Will Be Blood.

Been putting it off until all the hype was behind it.

Astonishing. I'm blown away. Don't know where to start really - DDL obviously, and I thought Ely was suberb too and really don't understand the critisism I read that he's [Paul Dano] got for it.

The photography was stunning, but the thing that really knocked me out was the soundtrack - fucking sublime. 
Hand on my heart, I had no idea that it was Jonny Greenwood behind it until I paused the credits to have a look - I honestly missed that one, and was actually thinking during that scene when they strike & the derrick burns down, this is almost like some mad classical Radiohead.

Brilliant, brilliant film making.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2009)

Oceans 12.

WTF?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sin City, on telly. Love it.


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> La Vie En Rose, for the 2nd time...still got that damn grit in my eye



Saw this over christmas......brilliant film imo and yes a lot of grit in mine too !


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 18, 2009)

The Wrestler - Excellent movie if ever an actor was made for a role it's here Mickey is the Ram


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 18, 2009)

_Knocked Up_

Sickly sentimental, predictable, and despite being presented as a comedy, not particularly funny.  How this got such great reviews when it was released is a mystery to me.  

I only watched it because a friend recommended it as being a cut above the usual, and I'm annoyed with myself for not trusting my gut instinct to avoid this film.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 18, 2009)

Watching 1408 now. Really good so far, glad I'm not watching at night.........


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 18, 2009)

The Wrestler - agree with you Randy, the world is a shit miserable place. Excellent flick. 

The Mist - Typical Stephen King story. Man/son relationship. Demented Christian woman and about 100 rednecks trapped inside a supermarket with monsters lurking outside. Above average horror.


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 18, 2009)

Tell No One - cracking french thriller !


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> _Knocked Up_
> 
> Sickly sentimental, predictable, and despite being presented as a comedy, not particularly funny.  How this got such great reviews when it was released is a mystery to me.
> 
> I only watched it because a friend recommended it as being a cut above the usual, and I'm annoyed with myself for not trusting my gut instinct to avoid this film.



*I won't say it but it rhymes with shmashmortion. *

sorry


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 18, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> Tell No One - cracking french thriller !



Cracking is exactly the right term.
Thougherly enjoyed this too - might have to see it again now


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 18, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> *I won't say it but it rhymes with shmashmortion. *
> 
> sorry



What's funny about that?  -I get it, but it's not funny. 

Oh well.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 18, 2009)

Final episode of the final series of _Six Feet Under_. 

_-At last!_  It's taken me a few years, and I've loved this series to bits, but it's been quite emotionally draining.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 18, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> There Will Be Blood.
> 
> Been putting it off until all the hype was behind it.
> 
> ...



I've just watched this.  Epic stuff.  

(-What criticism did Paul Dano get? )


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> (-What criticism did Paul Dano get? )



Oh, some bollocks about not being worthy enough to play opposite DDL, not up to the epic scale etc - blah, blah, blah.

I thought he absolutely fucking nailed it.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeh, Dano was a marvel.

I wonder, when they were contacting the agent, whether anyone said "Book him - Dano"?




<gets coat)


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 18, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Oh, some bollocks about not being worthy enough to play opposite DDL, not up to the epic scale etc - blah, blah, blah.
> 
> I thought he absolutely fucking nailed it.



I dunno, reading Wikipedia... -it suggests that originally, he was just playing Paul Sunday.  Then another actor who was playing the more prominent Eli Sunday character dropped out (-possibly for the reasons you suggest), and then Paul Dano stepped up and played both roles.  -If so, fair play to him for giving such a good performance at short notice!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> What's funny about that?  -I get it, but it's not funny.
> 
> Oh well.



its just very low-brow silliness. no oscars coming thataway. :-p



Sunspots said:


> Final episode of the final series of _Six Feet Under_.
> 
> _-At last!_  It's taken me a few years, and I've loved this series to bits, but it's been quite emotionally draining.



now THAT is quality tv time. 

god yes @ it being emotionally draining, but soooooooo worth it.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 19, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> its just very low-brow silliness. no oscars coming thataway. :-p



Tbh, it just wasn't silly _enough_ for me!  This one didn't work because it was trying to be all mature and sensible.  



MightyAphrodite said:


> now THAT is quality tv time.
> 
> god yes @ it being emotionally draining, but soooooooo worth it.



Yep.  All about the big stuff...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 19, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> Tbh, it just wasn't silly _enough_ for me!  This one didn't work because it was trying to be all mature and sensible.



you gotta admit the bit where the 2 blokes go to las vegas and eat those mushrooms was a bit lol , getting scared at that show then him moving the chairs around like an idiot with his fist in his mouth...C'MON! 

and yeah 6 feet under, i love it as much now as i did when it was a series. it wont get old i dont reckon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2009)

6FU has such a beautiful, emotional, sentimental yet nourishing ending. I'm so glad I didn't watch it on my own.


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2009)

I watched 'LA Confidential' again last night. Really enjoyed it. Stands up to a few viewings with the plot going off all over the place. Made me want to read some more James Ellroy - I love his stuff.

I've just got the box set of 'The Singing Detective' that I'll be watching this week, too. Doesn't look quite as dated as I thought it might. Was really into this when it came out. I was at school at the time so it must be 20 odd years old.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 19, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> you gotta admit the bit where the 2 blokes go to las vegas and eat those mushrooms was a bit lol , getting scared at that show then him moving the chairs around like an idiot with his fist in his mouth...C'MON!



Nah, even though that was them freaking out on mushrooms, it was all a bit too ...er... normal.    -I demand more absurdity! 

I don't know why I'm so disappointed by this film.  I think I was hoping it'd be more like _Anchorman_, which despite being just as predictable, is out-and-out daft, and doesn't make _any_ attempt at being serious.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 19, 2009)

Bridge At Remagen
Tora! Tora! Ora!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 19, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> you gotta admit the bit where the 2 blokes go to las vegas and eat those mushrooms was a bit lol , getting scared at that show then him moving the chairs around like an idiot with his fist in his mouth...C'MON!
> 
> )



That chair is being very _droll_.

There is stuff wrong with Knocked Up but lots is funny too.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> 6FU has such a beautiful, emotional, sentimental yet nourishing ending. I'm so glad I didn't watch it on my own.



I've watched the entire sixty-three episodes on my own.  Very cathartic.  Pretty much every episode had me blubbing a bit.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 19, 2009)

JSA:Joint Security Area

Another top quality film from Chan-wook Park.

Kang-ho Song particulary good as the north korean Sgt Oh


----------



## Yetman (Jan 19, 2009)

The Jacket - bloody good, much better than I expected.........smacks of Jacobs Ladder slightly but a lot more polished.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2009)

Juice Terry said:


> JSA:Joint Security Area
> 
> Another top quality film from Chan-wook Park.
> 
> Kang-ho Song particulary good as the north korean Sgt Oh



Yeah a nice film apart from the english bits. I still think Sympathy for Mr Vengeance is his best work, funny and horrible. I like Park Chan Wooks effort in the three extremes as well.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 19, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

Interesting film, a little too long though.
Pitt's very good (as usual), and the make-up (de-aging / aging) is incredible.

All in all it's a very depressing film, with a few lighter moments, but at least Fincher doesn't lay the sentimentailty on with a trowel.

7/10


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2009)

Jour de fete

French thing from the supposedly legendary Jacques Tati, as a (slightly) modern(er) day Buster Keaton.

About as funny as piles overall, one or two moments excepted. Why did I bother?  I dont really like Keaton films, so I was never likely to like this one either.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2009)

I watched Return of a Man Called Horse on Saturday cos it was on telly 

Last night I watched The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada.  Been looking forward to watching this since I put it on my list, and it totally lived up to my expectations and beyond - fucking BRILLIANT...apart from it kept sticking and skipping now and then which made me furious and I'm writing a strongly worded email of complaint to fucking tesco 

but yeh - ace film   almost wanna buy it now - could well watch that a few times more


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2009)

Intacto, and it was fucking brilliant. Loved it. Want more!!


----------



## ramjamclub (Jan 19, 2009)

*Indiana Jones and the kingdom of the crystal skull*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0367882/plotsummary

Indiana jones and the kingdom of the crystal skull

Was a good watch but the action tended to become a bit slapstick due to the ott comedic slant of the script.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Intacto, and it was fucking brilliant. Loved it. Want more!!



I saw that at the cinema.  All I can remember is the running/blindfold scene.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Last night I watched The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada.  Been looking forward to watching this since I put it on my list, and it totally lived up to my expectations and beyond - fucking BRILLIANT...apart from it kept sticking and skipping now and then which made me furious and I'm writing a strongly worded email of complaint to fucking tesco
> 
> but yeh - ace film   almost wanna buy it now - could well watch that a few times more



didn't I KEEP telling you to watch that?


----------



## jayeola (Jan 19, 2009)

Dunno if watching on TV counts but I saw Sin City again but this time on HiDEF TV. greta movie!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> didn't I KEEP telling you to watch that?



Yes yes - you're right about something every decade or so


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2009)

Picnic at Hanging Rock

Very strange stuff, I'm not sure I really took it all in. Afterwards I read the ending that the author's publisher recommend she cut. It was a very good decision.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Picnic at Hanging Rock
> 
> Very strange stuff, I'm not sure I really took it all in. Afterwards I read the ending that the author's publisher recommend she cut. It was a very good decision.



What was the ending she cut?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2009)

There's a summary here:

http://www.mck.com.au/users/brett/index.html?content=picnic.htm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2009)

Cloverfield - why did I bother?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2009)

Juice Terry said:


> JSA:Joint Security Area
> 
> Another top quality film from Chan-wook Park.
> 
> Kang-ho Song particulary good as the north korean Sgt Oh


 

I've got that.  I like it, but definitely spoilt by the English dialogue

Brotherhood's a good one


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 19, 2009)

"Transporter" - good escapist nonsense!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've got that.  I like it, but definitely spoilt by the English dialogue
> 
> Brotherhood's a good one



I can't watch it now because it reminds me too much of my current employment status.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

The Fisher King - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101889/

Forgotten how fecking good it is and always like Jeff Bridges


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2009)

just finished Black Narcissus, yet again.

Still totally magnificent, RIP Kathleen.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't watch it now because it reminds me too much of my current employment status.






I was thinking how could Brotherhood remind you of your current status, then I realised you were talking about JSA


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Central Station...a wonderful film. 

A different look at Brasil from other films I've seen, left me with a nice warm feeling

LAst night I watched Man without a past after seeing it mentioned. Odd, not sure what to make of it, a few very dry, funny moments though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2009)

La Strada - close to perfect


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> I saw that at the cinema.  All I can remember is the running/blindfold scene.



I think you've just helped me find this film after I had given up.
Saw a trailer a couple of years ago at the cinema for something that had a bloke running through a forest blindfolded and really liked the look of the film & promptly forgot what it was called & never heard or saw of it again.

Is this possibly it?

E2A:
Yes it is - Just watched the trailer on YT.
Cheers!!
<clicks on Amazon>

(& more than a couple of years ago - 2001 - fuck me)


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Last night I watched The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada.   - fucking BRILLIANT



One of my top 5 of the past few yrs.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 20, 2009)

Son picked Do the Right Thing which was kind of appropriate being as after today there'll never be any more racial tension ever.

I hadn't watched it since it came out on video. Still the best Spike Lee for me.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Aguirre Wrath of God tonight, got it mixed up with Fitzcarraldo for some reason, probably Kinski.

The Herzog docu made Kinsky out to be mad but the priest was the scary one for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2009)

Both are the dogs, and the music is ace, esp for Aguirre.


----------



## keybored (Jan 22, 2009)

Tonight; Crying Freeman = cack
Last night; remake of The Omen = cack
The night before; remake of The Count of Monte Cristo = excellent


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 22, 2009)

keybored said:


> The night before; remake of The Count of Monte Cristo = excellent



That's a very good and underrated film


----------



## keybored (Jan 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> That's a very good and underrated film



Yep. I never even knew there was a recent version. And it wasn't an intentional viewing... the telly was left on and I was doing stuff, then realised something that actually seemed good was on for once. Which meant I missed the first 10 minutes  I'm really tempted to rent/burn/return this one and watch it again at the weekend


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Both are the dogs, and the music is ace, esp for Aguirre.



Certainly no holds barred film making. Plenty of times when the actors looked like they were genuinely shitting themselves. 

I've only seen Aguirre, Grizzly Man and Little Dieter. 

What are Herzog's other must sees?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> then I realised you were talking about JSA



Budum, tish!


----------



## belboid (Jan 22, 2009)

Part2 said:


> Certainly no holds barred film making. Plenty of times when the actors looked like they were genuinely shitting themselves.
> 
> I've only seen Aguirre, Grizzly Man and Little Dieter.
> 
> What are Herzog's other must sees?



lordy, where to start.....

Aguirre is my fave, but ou also can't miss:
Even Dwarves Started Small
Fitzcaraldo
Fata Morgana
The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser 
Nosferatu the Vampyre
Woyzeck 
My Best Fiend & Rescue Dawn


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 22, 2009)

Episode 5 of The Wire Season 2.

Seriously, Is Ziggy in this throughout? He's really starting to piss me off in that 'shouting at the telly' way.

Otherwise, excellent stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2009)

Rome, Open City - fantastic, devastating film about the anti-Geman resistance in Rome during WW2, such an achievement considering the Germans had fled Rome two months before filming. The subtitling could have been updated though as it only seemed to translate half of the dialogue.


----------



## rekil (Jan 22, 2009)

The Sorrow And The Pity. The occupied France documentary. 4 hours of interviews and propaganda newsreels. The aristocratic fascist turned out to be an interesting character and I wondered what caused him to change his views. The German officer is an awful cock and the reactions from him, his son and his wife when the subject of the jews is brought up are very telling.  






			
				imdb moron said:
			
		

> If they cut out the politics, this would probably be incredible.



Continuing the theme, Army Of Shadows tonight.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Near Dark.


----------



## belboid (Jan 22, 2009)

In Bruges.

Cracking stuff, Ralph Fiennes was quite good, despite doing an obvious (referenced?) Ben Kingsley impression.  Didn't expect it to end like that either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2009)

Troll 2 - yes it is worse than Plan 9 From Outer Space. A giggle though.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

Started watching Wyatt Earp on the telly last night...I should have known better really, what with Kevin twatting Costner playing WE.  Jesus FUCK it was shite.  Gave up after an hour


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 23, 2009)

Siyama: Village of Warriors 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1194673/


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

Fringe 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119644/

Made it as far as episode three and it is really running out of steam already. It is kind of like the X-Files but with no heart or believability even for the most hardened conspiracy theorist (xes) among us. Not 100% and filed under harmless but I do not recommend you buy it until it makes the shelves of Poundland.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Started watching Wyatt Earp on the telly last night...I should have known better really, what with Kevin twatting Costner playing WE.  Jesus FUCK it was shite.  Gave up after an hour



I did the same with X Men 2 - what a load of dreary bollocks


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fringe
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119644/
> 
> Made it as far as episode three and it is really running out of steam already. It is kind of like the X-Files but with no heart or believability even for the most hardened conspiracy theorist (xes) among us. Not 100% and filed under harmless but I do not recommend you buy it until it makes the shelves of Poundland.



It does get better, but it's yet to catch fire.

Watched 10 Things I Hate About You last night, surprisingly better than I remember.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 23, 2009)

An episode, at least I think it was an episode. of "Death Note" followed by some "Ghost in the Shell".

Tbh Mr. QofG's was actually watching them, I was in the same room and pottering/watching. Hence my "Do you know what is going on?" question to Mr QofG's about "Ghost in the Shell"  and his "Yeah I think so. Possibly. Not sure" answer


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Troll 2 - yes it is worse than Plan 9 From Outer Space. A giggle though.



I have 1&2 on a disc somewhere should I bother or is life too short?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2009)

I say it's worth it cos it's dead funny


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Getaway

still excellent.

I'd forgotten how jaw droppingly fucking stunning Ali McGraw was too


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2009)

dodgy dvd of of Doubt, which was much better than i thought it would be.  almost worth seeing it the cinema


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2009)

what is it?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 24, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> what is it?



New Meryl Strrep, Philip Seymour Hoffman film about a convent, a priest? accused of abusing a kid. Trailer is showing with Slumdog, did look good.


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2009)

I thouht it'd just be somethng to satisfy the ex-catholic in me, which I suppose iot did in a way.  They're all cunts y'know?

Sadly Mark Kermode spoilt it for me a bit by _telling me which one of them was right_!!

(yes a priest, and before Vatican 2, oh what a friendly church it was)


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 24, 2009)

Was that on yesterdays film reviews? 

Was just gonna listen but if it's gonna spoil it I'll skip that bit.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fringe
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119644/
> 
> Made it as far as episode three and it is really running out of steam already. It is kind of like the X-Files but with no heart or believability even for the most hardened conspiracy theorist (xes) among us. Not 100% and filed under harmless but I do not recommend you buy it until it makes the shelves of Poundland.





The Octagon said:


> It does get better, but it's yet to catch fire.
> 
> Watched 10 Things I Hate About You last night, surprisingly better than I remember.



Stuck it on last night but fell asleep. 
Will give it a bit more time on your advice though.
Guess it was free (((The Fox Broadcasting Company))) so no harm there.


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2009)

Part2 said:


> Was that on yesterdays film reviews?
> 
> Was just gonna listen but if it's gonna spoil it I'll skip that bit.



naah, the extra from last week - the interview with meryl


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 24, 2009)

cheers


----------



## pboi (Jan 24, 2009)

Fringe is getting up to speed by episode 11


the new meryl streep film can be found here : http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4662655/Doubt.DVDSCR.XviD-NEPTUNE


----------



## Mapped (Jan 24, 2009)

Gran Torino

What a great film, Clint Eastwood is on top form.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 24, 2009)

The Mist. Loved it....thought it was great. The ending was well bleak though.....and considering the majority of the cast were unknowns I thought the performances were good.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2009)

Grandma Death said:


> The Mist. Loved it....thought it was great. The ending was well bleak though.....and considering the majority of the cast were unknowns I thought the performances were good.



*kittyp*
I have to say that I thought The Mist was awful.
It started out OK but then became laughable quite quickly. 
But films are a very personal thing and that's what makes them so great. 

We watched RoboCop last night. 
I had never watched it before o).
I expected that I would really enjoy it as people go on so much about it being a classic 80's film but I was not massively impressed.
I think its possibly because I didn't watch it when I was younger so I don't have the association with it. 
It wasn't bad bit I am not in a rush to watch it again.
*kittyp*


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 25, 2009)

There will be Blood - Excellent Movie


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 25, 2009)

The Times of Harvey Milk

After hearing Kermode's review of the Milk film thought I'd check this first. My mate told me about the Twinkie defence so many times but never the whole background to the gay rights thing in the states. Mental to think it's all so recent and was going on in my youth. What an inspiration he must've been to so many. 

A really toughing and informative film I thought, hope Milk does the story justice.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 25, 2009)

Mrs Parker & The Vicious Circle. A sad and wonderful film, and Jennifer Jason Leigh is stunning


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 25, 2009)

Badgers said:


> *kittyp*
> I have to say that I thought The Mist was awful.
> It started out OK but then became laughable quite quickly.
> But films are a very personal thing and that's what makes them so great.



Thats it though its a homage to B movies which in themself are pretty awful to the point they're good IMO.


----------



## extra dry (Jan 26, 2009)

'the hurt locker' about a bomb disposal team in Iraq....about a 6/10 lots of tension and little far fetched in places....


----------



## the button (Jan 26, 2009)

Blake's 7, series 3. Oh yeah.


----------



## ajk (Jan 26, 2009)

extra dry said:


> 'locker of hate' about a bomb disposal team in Iraq....about a 6/10 lots of tension and little far fetched in places....



Shurely "The Hurt Locker"?


----------



## extra dry (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah just checked it....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2009)

Bound, again, cos it's ace 

And absolutely NOT because of Corky and Violet. No, honest


----------



## smmudge (Jan 26, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> There will be Blood - Excellent Movie



True, with a fantastic soundtrack.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 27, 2009)

Slade in Flame. Again


----------



## breasticles (Jan 27, 2009)

la vie en rose, not a brilliant film, badly structured and it annoyed me that noone smoked (youre trying to tell me edith piaf- _edith fucking piaf_- wasnt crazy insane for the gauloises? political correctness gone completement fou if you ask me). i thought marion cotillard was tiptop though and she was going to be my new crush and then i found out she was a fucking troofer!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 27, 2009)

When I watched _Che_ I came out of the cinema with an intense craving for a cigar.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 27, 2009)

1st two ep's of Six Feet Under.
God, it's good.

Lost track of it around season 3 on tv & had missed odd ep's of it up till then also.
Treated myself to the box set of all 5 seasons a few weeks ago.

It's gonna be a ride isn't it


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 27, 2009)

Gone Baby Gone - which was very good and I now want to read the book as I think the film most likely did not do it justice.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Andy the Don said:


> Gone Baby Gone - which was very good and I now want to read the book as I think the film most likely did not do it justice.



It fell apart quite spectacuarly in the final 3rd.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 27, 2009)

Jumper - really shit.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2009)

City of Men. 

Not as good as the series, seemed to have a few holes and then had to fill them in with dialogue to explain what had happened.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 27, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> 1st two ep's of Six Feet Under.
> God, it's good.
> 
> Lost track of it around season 3 on tv & had missed odd ep's of it up till then also.
> ...



I did the same. 

Lost track of it on television about five years ago, then last year I made a conscious effort to watch all five seasons on DVD.  It's great, but it's such an emotional rollercoaster that I found I really had to pace my viewing.

That said, 'enjoy'!...


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2009)

eps 4&5 of season two of Big Love.  Very silly, but very entertaining


----------



## zenie (Jan 27, 2009)

DvDathon

Hancock - lighthearted entertainment, nothing more! 
Somerstown - sweet but with big holes in the plot!
The Riddle - Not bad 
Miss Potter - really good 
White Noise - shite


----------



## foo (Jan 27, 2009)

getting through season 4 The Wire.

some quality, or some something, seems to have been lost....


----------



## middle C (Jan 27, 2009)

Departed - QUALITY.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2009)

Brazil........fucking hell man, took me a while to get into but loved it. Reminded me of Holy Mountain a bit in terms of amount of effort and money to make something so bizarre, but I'd definitely recommend it to people who want something a bit different


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Jumper - really shit.



Oh yes. Not just shit but really shit.

We watched "Resident Evil: Extinction" which was pretty shit but inoffensive enough to make it okay. Good zombies but no Nemesis


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 27, 2009)

The Girl Who Lept Through Time - disappointing.

The Strangers - Liv Tyler is beautiful isn't she? Crap film.

Slumdog Millionaire - Didn't like the last 3rd - too cheesy. Otherwise very good - 2nd best film I've seen so far this year.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 27, 2009)

middle C said:


> Departed - QUALITY.



You should watch the Asian version "Infernal Affairs"


----------



## pboi (Jan 27, 2009)

Oceans 11.  Love it still :0 I dont know why!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 28, 2009)

Vital

Highly recommende Jap film about a fellow who experiences amnesia after a car crash and ends up dissecting his former lady's body as part of med school. Really interesting arty film.

Hellboy 2

Good comic book fodder.


----------



## Dr. Ink (Jan 28, 2009)

I watched Heat with Robert de Niro and thought it was great.


----------



## rollinder (Jan 28, 2009)

just watched Doctor Who - Horror Of Fang Rock 
Underated story imo.  but at Tom's manic grin on announcing they're all likely to be about to die. Didn't want Vince to 



Spoiler: plot



get killed


 - he was sweet.


----------



## foo (Jan 29, 2009)

well i finished season 4 of the Wire - it took a couple of episodes to get with it -  then get with it i did, and they broke my heart just a little bit more. don't know if i can cope with season 5


----------



## Belushi (Jan 29, 2009)

The Miners Film, Cinema Action 1975. Lefty documentary about the Miners struggle and the 1974 strike, most notable for having an interview with my grandad in and some footage of a 3 year old me


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 29, 2009)

Recent films I have watched are:

Gone Baby Gone - good film lots of talking points - 6.5/10
The Happening - with him from New Kids on the Block plot quite plausible - 5.5/10
In Bruges - Best of the lot very dark, funny and tragic - 8/10


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 29, 2009)

Zodiac - intriguing and involving but never really catches fire. Downey Jr's great as an alcoholic journo.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 29, 2009)

In Bruges. really enjoyed it and Colin Farrell went dramatically up in my estimation


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 29, 2009)

_Outlander_... Vikings *and* Aliens... w00t.


----------



## pboi (Jan 29, 2009)

Sex Drive


love silly movies like that


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 29, 2009)

News From a Personal War 

Documentary on the Rio Favelas drug trade, comes as bonus stuff on City of God Dvd, a really interesting but depressing film. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> _Outlander_... Vikings *and* Aliens... w00t.


Sounds great - the next step is Zombies and Romans and Vikings and Aliens and Nazis. But that would be implausible.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Sounds great - the next step is Zombies and Romans and Vikings and Aliens and Nazis. But that would be implausible.



I suppose there's that _Dead Snow_ film: Nazi zombies!... 

(-I don't know if it's any good though, sorry. )


----------



## Yetman (Jan 30, 2009)

Watched a couple of that ozzy pisstake documentary about that school where the bloke plays 3 different characters which was pretty good – gets better as it goes on.

For tomorrow night I’ve got a beautiful looking film called The Fall. About some dude in hospital who tries to convince the girl in the next bed to get the pills he needs to end his pitiful existence, so he creates this amazing story (which I think is where the main bulk of the film lies – in this wonderland he invents to entrance the girl). 

Also got Cashback and Lucky Number Sleivin on the cards. No idea what they’ll be like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> I suppose there's that _Dead Snow_ film: Nazi zombies!...
> 
> (-I don't know if it's any good though, sorry. )



I saw a trailer for that - it looks ace.
There's already been one Nazi zombie film though - Outpost.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 30, 2009)

The Ruins - a TV movie with that pretty blonde who had sex on a reality TV show. Average.

Bangkok Dangerous - Nicholas Cage was in it. And some very sexy Asian women. Bad film still.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw a trailer for that - it looks ace.
> There's already been one Nazi zombie film though - Outpost.



is that actually on release now? I heard it's still being made


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 30, 2009)

_Don't tell Mom the Baybsitter's Dead_

It was fun!  I like how Christina Applegate has to fake her way through a corporate job and the attentions of that boss.  Kenny the stoner also makes me smile.

What is a tragedy though is the death of Christopher Pettiet (below in TV's _Young Guns_ in 2000 at the age of 24 from an OD.  What a bloody waste!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2009)

Just watched Doomsday, I absolutely loved it!


----------



## keybored (Jan 31, 2009)

Just watched [•REC], I absolutely shit bricks


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> is that actually on release now? I heard it's still being made


Which one?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 31, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Which one?



Outpost , I think it's about a couple of American Tourists in Europe at the same time as the European football Championship in Holland


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2009)

I've seen Outpost and it's not about that: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0892899/


----------



## Mapped (Jan 31, 2009)

Sex Drive - it was a rubbish, cliched american comedy/road trip

The Visitor - Sad film, but it was a great relief to watch something of substance after the above rubbish


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 31, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I've seen Outpost and it's not about that: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0892899/




The one I'm talking about is still being made and there's a website asking for financial support in return for a small part in the movie ( my mate knows the link I'll see him later)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2009)

Last night I saw Superman II and Mamma Mia - both absurd kitsch fun


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 31, 2009)

The Wave. Not sure, very interesting and requires a lot of thought, pretty shocking ending and unsurprisingly, not as true or inspired by true events as it's been marketted.

Well spent hour and fifty though, the teen enjoyed it too.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 31, 2009)

*viddy felch for a rainy Saturday afternoon.*

Screamers-The Hunting .....lols....argggggggggggggggggh_zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppp_splat

Ba'al .... stv...awful but gud

T.A.C.T.I.C.A.L .... got sidetracked with graphic card prbs somewhere else & someone else's domestics t'boot... so will haveto watch agin...intrestin by the confuzzled looks of it. 

if you haven't seen this>> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0896927/ yet ...you should ... I've got the _The Popes Toilet_ lined up for tomorrow with _Body of Lies_. Plus _Cocaine Cowboys I&II_. Which is nice.


----------



## keybored (Jan 31, 2009)

Babylon
Not seen it for over 20 years on TV, unbelievably it turns up on DVD at my local video shop (who normally just keep the latest blockbusters and crap)


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 1, 2009)

My Bloody Valentine - The original 1981 not the new 3D


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 1, 2009)

"Nacho Libre", while eating some toast.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 1, 2009)

2 Elephants

Gus Van Sant last night followed by Alan Clarke this morning. 

The Alan Clarke version had Danny Boyle and Mark Kermode commenting over the top. Thought I'd find it irritating but since the film has a miniscule amount of dialogue and sound it made it interesting. 

Think I preferred the GVS film although they're much the same so far as being hard hitting.


----------



## pboi (Feb 1, 2009)

oceans 12.

julia roberts lookalike played by julia roberts

cuntish movie


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 1, 2009)

Watched the final 2 episodes of The Wire season one. 

Loved it. I have been renting them from LOVEfilm and it's taken a few months to watch the 13 episodes.


----------



## jayeola (Feb 1, 2009)

jekyll with mr nesbit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jekyll_(TV_series)
 - some really poor acting. 
 - a great "made for dvd when you want to get pissed" tv show


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 1, 2009)

Doubt. New Philip Seymour Hoffman, Meryl Streep film. 

Not all that, a bit boring, maybe I just had too much to drink, it didn't come across as very convincing.


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2009)

really?  i was surprised at how convincing it was. I bet you're too young to have had much contact (uhh, not _that_ kind) with pre-vatican 2 priests....

Just watched Michael Moore's Sicko. 

Obviously made for the American audience, some of the NHS scenes were tad rosier than the norm (a city hospital casualty with no one waiting??!!), but still bloody well made, powerful stuff. The visit to Cuba was ace.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 2, 2009)

belboid said:


> really?  i was surprised at how convincing it was. I bet you're too young to have had much contact (uhh, not _that_ kind) with pre-vatican 2 priests....



Having slept on it I probably did have too much to drink Remember my eyes shutting a few times.

you're right, I never did. Thinking about it it's all quite subtle, probably deserves a re-watch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 2, 2009)

"Escape From New York" it was good to watch it again but nostalgia made me remember it as better than it actually was.

Lee Van Cleff is very hard though. In general not just in the film


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2009)

Bad Guy

Oh god.  This wiped the floor with me, had me all over the shop.  From tears to anger (almost to hatred at one point) to complete confusion at some points.  

This'll stay with me for quite some time


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Bad Guy
> 
> Oh god.  This wiped the floor with me, had me all over the shop.  From tears to anger (almost to hatred at one point) to complete confusion at some points.
> 
> This'll stay with me for quite some time



This: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307213/ ?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> This: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307213/ ?



Yeh

Another one of your recommendations I take it?  Or, actually, I wonder if it was Atomic Suplex..?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2009)

Must have been AS as I've never heard of it


----------



## Yetman (Feb 2, 2009)

The Fall

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460791/

I wanted to watch this because of the story (man finds himself in hospital paralyzed and creates magical story to entice little girl to help him get pills so he can kill himself) - he creates a group of heroes in a magical land on a mission to save the main dudes brother.

The other main reason is because of the beautiful Baraka-esque photography that is used. Filmed in 18 countries the visual aspect seems to be more important than the actual story, and the acting unfortunately - that said it has gotten great reviews elsewhere so maybe its just me. Some of the gorgeous camera tricks and scenery capture also seems rather forced - like the makers tried to make so much of a point of a particular camera movement it loses its grace - the bit where the mans face turns into the scenery for example, I've seen similar effects in other films that are much more fluid and less focus is put on them so they become part of a beautiful movie rather than a certain action in order to make the movie beautiful.

Worth watching if you want amazing natural beauty, not so much if you prefer a solid story with good acting.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Must have been AS as I've never heard of it



Well, it's my turn to recommend something to you then


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 2, 2009)

Notes On A Scandal.

wasn't bad - a bit Brit and stagey, but Blanchett was excellent and Dench was very good. I'm not sure Nighy can actually act, to be honest. He only has one character, really


----------



## Scrus (Feb 5, 2009)

Watched Hunger, directed by Steve Mcqueen

sooooooooooooo good!! Deserves to win thousands of awards. Total class!!!


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 7, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> I'm not sure Nighy can actually act, to be honest. He only has one character, really



True, but he does it very well.



Just watched  In Bruges. 
Brilliant - we were laughing like drains.

"like a big fat retarded fucking black girl on a see-saw opposite a dwarf."

WTF!


----------



## Balbi (Feb 7, 2009)

Airplane!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 8, 2009)

The Wackness - not bad, nothing remarkable.

Black Sheep - really quite crap, but raised the odd laugh


----------



## Scrus (Feb 8, 2009)

Get Smart- film about a man who wants to be a spy, at first his manager wont let him become a spy, but he battles against the odds to win his trust and eventually gets given a mission in Russia to find nuclear weapons that will threaten the world. Along the way he gets thrown out of a plane!!!! dances the tango at a ball!!!!  and falls in love 

This is an excellent, suspense filled action film, the ending is particularly good..... but I won't spoil it for you


----------



## foo (Feb 8, 2009)

well i very nearly started the Wire season 5.....i got as far as taking the first disc out of the box. then put it back. 

i don't want to start watching it, because when it comes to the end, that's it. it'll be over.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2009)

Season one of "Spooks". 
I'd forgotten the face-frying bit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2009)

"Vantage Point" a good thriller which did require large amounts of suspending of belief at points plus Dennis Quaid looked permanantly constipated but on the whole enjoyable


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 8, 2009)

The Wackness - Quite liked the soundtrack but the plot didn't seem to go anywhere


----------



## Random One (Feb 8, 2009)

I watched The Ring (original Japanese version) and although it was still good, it wasn't anywhere near as scary as i'd found it originally


----------



## madamv (Feb 8, 2009)

Yesterday I watched Anchorman and then The Notebook.

Today I fancied one of my faves - American Pie.

Later it will be a toss up between Nanny McPhee and Mary Poppins because bubs will be coming back home


----------



## Looby (Feb 8, 2009)

madamv said:


> Yesterday I watched Anchorman and then The Notebook.
> 
> Today I fancied one of my faves - American Pie.
> 
> Later it will be a toss up between Nanny McPhee and Mary Poppins because bubs will be coming back home



Mary Poppins.


----------



## madamv (Feb 8, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Notes On A Scandal.
> 
> wasn't bad - a bit Brit and stagey, but Blanchett was excellent and Dench was very good. I'm not sure Nighy can actually act, to be honest. He only has one character, really



He has three films coming later this year I think.    I like looking at his face - all scrunchy and smooshy.


----------



## madamv (Feb 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Mary Poppins.



Ahh, but Nanny McPhee has Colin Firth, and he is an embalmer in it too


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 8, 2009)

Son of Rambow. Wanted to really like it but it fell quite short for me.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 8, 2009)

I fell asleep while watching the History boys
Going to try again tonight- I was shattered rather than it being a shit film


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 8, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I was shattered rather than it being a shit film



Although it is actually rather shit.


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

Twin Peaks. We're up to the fourth episode. It's ace.


----------



## pboi (Feb 8, 2009)

Garden State.


Gets me every time


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 8, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Although it is actually rather shit.



Its good but at the same time it has some rather intensely annoying characters in it.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2009)

Just watched 'run fat boy run' which was rubbish.


----------



## Scrus (Feb 9, 2009)

The Waitress, it tries to be funny but doesn't quite make it, but it is an enjoyable film to watch, especially if you like pies. This film is obsessed with pies, there is a pie making contest in the film, there are chocolate pies with strawberries, there are vanilla pies etc etc and they all have special code names. Her boss is a complete bastard but he turns out to be the good guy in the end when he dies.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Grandma Death said:


> Its good but at the same time it has some rather intensely annoying characters in it.



Actually, This is a far more acurate discription.


----------



## rekil (Feb 9, 2009)

Innocent Voices. Stunning film about the El Salvador civil war from an 11 year old's perspective.


----------



## Lea (Feb 9, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. It was good. Similar to Forest Gump.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 9, 2009)

_Alien Resurrection_

It has been on Film 4 loads recently yet still I am drawn to the piece.  I find Sigourney Weaver frighteningly seductive in that film


----------



## Yetman (Feb 9, 2009)

Dark Knight - not my sort of film, was an effort to watch and dont understand why it was rated so highly. Meh.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 9, 2009)

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas. A kids eye view of the horrors of the holocaust, came on top very quickly at the end, I had no idea it would end the way it did. 

Friday, no idea why I've never seen it before, good stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

Did not watch but did listen to Horses on Radio 7 which I recommend. 



> An arsonist is wreaking havoc in a village south of Dublin, and Father Devoy takes a stranger in out of the rain.


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 10, 2009)

Man on Wire - fecking awesome, Phillippe Petite owner of the biggest pair of testicles ever recorded on a man, tight rope walk between the two WTC towers, a total loon spud, this is the sort of stuff that makes you glad to be human, french obviously

Elite Squad - Another of those Rio slum things, this time from the viewpoint of some rather violent and nasty brazilian superplod, watchable, but disturbingly horrible characters.

The Chaser - One of the best murdering psychos I've seen on film for a while, you need to ignore the cops incompetence to fully enjoy this superb Korean thriller.


----------



## jimadore (Feb 10, 2009)

slum dog  millonaire


----------



## belboid (Feb 10, 2009)

A Little Trip To Heaven.  sort of neo-noir, set in minnesota, like fargo, but bugger all like fargo.  Nicely shot, but a mess.  Couldn't work out why we'd put it on our lovefilm list, till i saw afterwards it ws by the guy who did 101 Rekjavik.  He should have stuck to Icelandic films.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 10, 2009)

Paycheck.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 10, 2009)

Defiance - with whathisname from Bond


----------



## Yetman (Feb 10, 2009)

Watched Cashback the other week, that was pretty good, some nice cinematic moments and plenty of excellent tats portrayed in a loosely artistic fashion


----------



## Diamond (Feb 10, 2009)

Night of the Hunter

Excellent, film though I suspect that either the author or the studio didn't quite have the guts to end the story with the hangman saying he'd take pleasure in hanging the preacher, rather than finishing on that hackneyed note about how kids will endure. That would have been a neater, more powerful ending for me.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did not watch but did listen to Horses on Radio 7 which I recommend.



Part 2 tonight


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2009)

Lea said:


> The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. It was good. *Similar to Forest Gump*.



I quite fancied seeing that, but you've put me right off now!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 10, 2009)

Scrus said:


> The Waitress, it tries to be funny but doesn't quite make it, but it is an enjoyable film to watch, especially if you like pies. This film is obsessed with pies, there is a pie making contest in the film, there are chocolate pies with strawberries, there are vanilla pies etc etc and they all have special code names. Her boss is a complete bastard but he turns out to be the good guy in the end when he dies.



I've got a mate who absoutely loves pies, he eats at least 2 a day. At his wedding there was pie for everyone. I might get him this film. 

Then again, eating pies and watching a film about pies arent really the same are they


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Part 2 tonight



Was


----------



## theCIA (Feb 11, 2009)

OSS 117: Le Caire nid d'espions

found a copy with english subs, funny!


----------



## Scrus (Feb 11, 2009)

The House

A horror 

Do not watch this film

It is very very very shit


----------



## Diamond (Feb 11, 2009)

A Man For All Seasons

Fantastic film, with a great deal of top notch classical acting. Paul Scofield is just brilliant - on a completely different level to modern actors. The script's fantastic too. There are a few great scenes but this one seemed especially relevant today - particularly the part about being threatened with justice:


----------



## Scrus (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm in the middle of watching Wolf Creek and had to switch it off. 

I can't watch it,  it's too scary


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 11, 2009)

Scrus said:


> I'm in the middle of watching Wolf Creek and had to switch it off.
> 
> I can't watch it,  it's too scary



I found that hard to watch too.  It is a really nasty film.  i didn't like it at all


----------



## Scrus (Feb 11, 2009)

It's been about an hour now, but I still haven't built up the courage to go back to it. Plus I'm on my own and there is howling wind outside.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol it's not _that_ bad.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 11, 2009)

Scrus said:


> It's been about an hour now, but I still haven't built up the courage to go back to it. Plus I'm on my own and there is howling wind outside.



Chuck it.  It's a nasty film and doesn't get any better towards the end.  I felt really depressed and frightened when I finished watching it


----------



## Scrus (Feb 11, 2009)

If I don't watch the end then i'll always be wondering, what happened in the end?


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 11, 2009)

_They all die_


----------



## Voley (Feb 11, 2009)

Just finished watching The Singing Detective. It's been great -  I ummed and aahed about buying it thinking it'd look dated but it's been one of the most completely satisfying things I've seen for a long time.

Dennis Potter was unique, I think.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 11, 2009)

The Changeling - not the recent Angelina Jolie film but the haunted house film from 1980. Was pretty good, the seance bit was well spooky.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080516/


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2009)

I am watching Summer Interlude.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did not watch but did listen to Horses on Radio 7 which I recommend.



Part 3 last night, don't really want it to end now though


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2009)

John From Cincinnati - a kind of supernatural Northern Exposure but with surfers instead of woodsmen. Created/produced by David Milch of Deadwood fame and some 'surf noir' writer called Kem Nunn.
Rebecca Mornay stars as hippy chick surfer wife who once wanked off her own son when on acid. Needless to say, he's now a fuck up and a junkie. His dad, Bruce Greenwiod is some kind of Zen surf purist and the whole family is rather dysfunctional.
Comic relief provided by Deadwood's Charlier Utter and The Wire's Vondas as a pair of hapless sentimental smack dealers and Ellsworth from Deadwood as a dope-smoking Vietnam vet whos smuggles Mexicans.  Intriguing, but a bit of a curate's egg. Got canned after one season by HBO.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 12, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> John From Cincinnati - a kind of supernatural Northern Exposure but with surfers instead of woodsmen. Created/produced by David Milch of Deadwood fame and some 'surf noir' writer called Kem Nunn.
> Rebecca Mornay stars as hippy chick surfer wife who once wanked off her own son when on acid. Needless to say, he's now a fuck up and a junkie. His dad, Bruce Greenwiod is some kind of Zen surf purist and the whole family is rather dysfunctional.
> Comic relief provided by Deadwood's Charlier Utter and The Wire's Vondas as a pair of hapless sentimental smack dealers and Ellsworth from Deadwood as a dope-smoking Vietnam vet whos smuggles Mexicans.  Intriguing, but a bit of a curate's egg. Got canned after one season by HBO.




I can't believe Milch chose to invest his time in this rather than finish Deadwood properly.


----------



## rollinder (Feb 12, 2009)

caught the last 45 minutesish of Get Real last night/this morning - expected them to go with the 'safe' ending of the lover publically embracing their relationship and they didn't show the dad getting all soppy about how he loved his son really etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I can't believe Milch chose to invest his time in this rather than finish Deadwood properly.


He didn't have a choice - I'm sure he would have done if he'd been given the chance


----------



## Fox (Feb 12, 2009)

I watch Sin City


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 12, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> He didn't have a choice - I'm sure he would have done if he'd been given the chance



From what the actors and HBO have said, they were willing to make some one-off feature length episodes (like Farscape's Peacekeeper Wars), but Milch had already moved onto John From Cincinnati and wasn't interested.

Of course, that's probably not the whole story, but it does rankle.

There was untapped gold yet to be discovered (the great fire that destroyed Deadwood, the rebuilding, Dan and Al falling out and Swearengen's descent into vagrancy and ultimately ignoble death).


----------



## belboid (Feb 12, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> He didn't have a choice - I'm sure he would have done if he'd been given the chance



undoubtedly. The last chance (saloon) has now gone for that final four hours tho, they just auctioned off the costumes!

Lot 271 - Seth Bullock - $5,000

Lot 272 - Doc Cochran - $3,250

Lot 273 - Alma Garret - $2,500

Lot 274 - Sol Star - $3,250

Lot 275 - Al Swearengen - $6,000

Lot 276 - Cy Tolliver - $3,500

Lot 277 - Trixie - $1,400

Lot 278 - Joanie Stubbs - $2,000


----------



## Diamond (Feb 12, 2009)

Fox said:


> I watch Sin City



Indefinitely?


----------



## belboid (Feb 12, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> From what the actors and HBO have said, they were willing to make some one-off feature length episodes (like Farscape's Peacekeeper Wars), but Milch had already moved onto John From Cincinnati and wasn't interested.
> 
> Of course, that's probably not the whole story, but it does rankle.


naah, Milch tried desperately for a couple of years to get the last parts finished, from what I read, but cast commitments meant there was never any (well enough paid) time for them to come together.

A tragedy. Twas the greatest TV series ever made.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2009)

I would have loved the Bullock and Tolliver costumes


----------



## belboid (Feb 12, 2009)

the Swearengen one might have even fitted me - neither Ian McShane or I have an arse


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> the Swearengen one might have even fitted me - neither Ian McShane or I have an arse



Would you want it with or without the whore's blood / urinary gleet stains?


----------



## belboid (Feb 12, 2009)

well the whores' blood is obviously essential, not so sure about the piss


----------



## belboid (Feb 12, 2009)

anyway....

just watched the first half of the first disc (of four) from Land of Promise, The British Documentary Movement 1930-1950.  Great stuff, the very first 'modern' documentary, Industrial Britain from 1931, beautifully shot and magnificently edited piece about, mm, industry.  In Britain. In 1931. Followed by _Shipyard_, and _Workers and Jobs_ - oblique titles definitely weren't in then.

About to sit down to a much lighter choice with The Assassination of Richard Nixon.


----------



## Scrus (Feb 13, 2009)

Last night I watched Adam and Paul, it was excellent. It follows two heroin addicts around Dublin for the day. It was funny but also shows how difficult life is for a heroin addict.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 13, 2009)

Scrus said:


> Last night I watched Adam and Paul, it was excellent. It follows two heroin addicts around Dublin for the day. It was funny but also shows how difficult life is for a heroin addict.



Sounds cool, Downloading right now, Last night I watched "The boy in the striped pyjamas" an excellent movie ruined by my copy being a bad copy and freezing at the movie climax


----------



## sojourner (Feb 13, 2009)

Away From Her


I wonder if this is a Leica recommendation...   It did seem to be more your sort of thing...

I'm afraid I fell asleep it was that rivetting 


I bet you never fucking recommend me anything ever again


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 13, 2009)

A documentary about The Jonestown Massacre, off the torrents, AUstralian I think.

Mental stuff really.


----------



## Leica (Feb 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I wonder if this is a Leica recommendation...   It did seem to be more your sort of thing...



It's not - I've never seen it
What's my sort of thing? Just curious


----------



## sojourner (Feb 13, 2009)

Leica said:


> It's not - I've never seen it
> What's my sort of thing? Just curious



I think you'd like it

Looks like a bad 70s film, with a weak storyline 

I'M JOKING!!  sorry


----------



## Leica (Feb 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> sorry



it's OK... that's not far from the truth, actually

darling


----------



## sojourner (Feb 13, 2009)

Leica said:


> it's OK... that's not far from the truth, actually
> 
> darling


----------



## Diamond (Feb 13, 2009)

Rear Window

Excellent stuff. I felt it might have been better though if it remained unclear as to whether or not Thorwald actually killed his wife. And Grace Kelly is brilliantly beautiful in this film.

I've got the Dark Knight and the Taking of Pelham 123 for the weekend. I'm not sure about watching the Dark Knight on a small screen. Should I go and see it at the Imax instead?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't bother with it at all and watch Pelham (not the remake I trust?)


----------



## Diamond (Feb 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't bother with it at all and watch Pelham (not the remake I trust?)



No. The original. I don't think the remake has been released yet.

The thing that really puts me off the dark knight is the length. Very few films, and certainly no action films, should be much longer than 90 minutes IMO.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pelham everytime over The Dark Knight...unless you're 8 and don't care about a plot and just want to see Batman and The Joker.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just watched Eden Lake.

Absolute fucking rubbish. Unbelievable from start to finish and shit acting all round.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> d watch Pelham




I watched Pelham the other day for the 1st time. Fucking cracking film 


Just watched Frost/Nixon:
OK - Meh
Michael "Tony" Sheen was a bad casting for Frost IMO. Could'nt get past his stock in trade Blairism's.
At least it depicts John Birt as a spineless git from the start. Frost doesn't come out of it that well either.
Solid & watchable, but not all that.


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2009)

Futurama: Into the Wild Green Yonder - which was alright, drifted a bit in the middle then picked up again.

The Departed - not seen it since it came out, and it really is bloody good.


----------



## RubyBlue (Feb 14, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> "The boy in the striped pyjamas" an excellent movie



^^ I love this movie - saw it at a mates house last week.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 14, 2009)

belboid said:


> The Departed - not seen it since it came out, and it really is bloody good.



Yeah it is. 
I watched Infernal Affairs last week & whilst it's still very good, I've got to say that The Departed is a much more coherent version.


----------



## Scrus (Feb 15, 2009)

Revolutionary Road

This surprised me by actually being good, in fact I was glued to the screen.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 15, 2009)

Milk - Excellent movie loved it 
Made me want to go out and punch a fucking Bigot


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 15, 2009)

_Starship Troopers_

Sometimes, I'm just really in the right/wrong mood for it.  

(-Last night was also the first time I've spotted _The Wire_'s Sgt. Carver in it!... )


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Started watching Burn After Reading. Fell asleep 5 minutes in.

Watched about an hour of Bus 174, then fell asleep again.


----------



## user47632 (Feb 15, 2009)

Futurama: Into the Wild Green Yonder

I was far too pissed so will watch it again tonight!


----------



## madamv (Feb 15, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Milk - Excellent movie loved it
> Made me want to go out and punch a fucking Bigot






Last night we watched Stardust. -  Aw it was lovely....


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2009)

Shooting Dogs on the telebox

I was mostly wearing this face


----------



## zenie (Feb 16, 2009)

No Country for Old Men and Death Race.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0041113/

"All the kings men" great film


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2009)

Leaving Las Vegas

Not the ideal film to watch when badly hungover, it has to be said


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Leaving Las Vegas
> 
> Not the ideal film to watch when badly hungover, it has to be said



Christ that film is a misery fest I never wish to see again.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Christ that film is a misery fest I never wish to see again.



I know.  If I felt sweaty, out of sorts and miserable beforehand, it was 1000 times worse after watching that


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

Dara O'Briain Talks Funny
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3394859972796510158


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2009)

La Vie en Rose - really enjoyed it, although the editing was a little bit odd towards the end, stopped putting the date and location.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 16, 2009)

Adam & Paul -  Some Cracking Photograhy


----------



## belboid (Feb 16, 2009)

Had a nice lazy day in front of the TV yesterday. 

First four episodes of the last season of The Wire (which I have to pretend not to have watched before, or mrs b will slap me for watching it without her).  Even better second time round.

The Iron Man, which was pretty damned good.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 16, 2009)

belboid said:


> First four episodes of the last season of The Wire (which I have to pretend not to have watched before, or mrs b will slap me for watching it without her).





We actually watched an entire DVD last night, for the first time in months! It was The Dark Knight, which I had seen and Mr K hadn't. Was distinctly less gobsmacking second time around, although I did still enjoy it in a peculiar tense way.


----------



## maya (Feb 17, 2009)

Cry Baby 

(why am i always pissed when watching this?  )


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 17, 2009)

maya said:


> Cry Baby
> 
> (why am i always pissed when watching this?  )



what a fantastic movie


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 17, 2009)

It is fucking brilliant


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 17, 2009)

The Wrestler - fantastic film. Couldn't get used to Mickey's new face - spent a lot of time trying to see the old him in the new one, but that all fitted with the general tone of the film somehow - and he was cracking in it. Aw it made me sad though.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 17, 2009)

Wall E-really enjoyed it. Superb animation...slightly saggy middle section but other than that a really great movie.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 18, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> The Wrestler - fantastic film. Couldn't get used to Mickey's new face - spent a lot of time trying to see the old him in the new one, but that all fitted with the general tone of the film somehow - and he was cracking in it. Aw it made me sad though.



You couldn't have cast anyone else more suitable for the role


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 19, 2009)

Earlier today - Downfall 

Tonight - Full Metal Jacket.

which isn't very good, is it? I loved it at the time but seeing it again, it's fairly poor. The opening training section is a bit heavy handed, and the combat sequences just don't do much. Bizarrely, it all seems a bit cheap - especially once you know where it was filmed. It's a bunch of Viet war cliches, the dialogue is lame, there's not a great deal of the setpieces that make Kubrick films worth watching.

Meh


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think Downfall is worthy of a  emoticon. Maybe a


----------



## Dirty Martini (Feb 20, 2009)

Watched _They Drive By Night_, not the Bogart one but the British noir film from 1938 based on James Curtis's novel, which was fine; and _The System_, an early Michael W***er film with Oliver Reed, which was shit.



El Jefe said:


> which isn't very good, is it? I loved it at the time but seeing it again, it's fairly poor. The opening training section is a bit heavy handed, and the combat sequences just don't do much. Bizarrely, it all seems a bit cheap - especially once you know where it was filmed. It's a bunch of Viet war cliches, the dialogue is lame, there's not a great deal of the setpieces that make Kubrick films worth watching.



I think it's an overrated film too, for pretty much those reasons.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think Downfall is worthy of a  emoticon. Maybe a



I guess i meant it made me very sad - didn't write more because I wrote loads on the Downfall thread yesterday


----------



## foo (Feb 20, 2009)

belboid said:


> First four episodes of the last season of The Wire (which I have to pretend not to have watched before, or mrs b will slap me for watching it without her).  Even better second time round.





after much hesitation and faffing over the past couple of weeks, i started watching season 5 yesterday too  

absolutely stunning of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> I guess i meant it made me very sad - didn't write more because I wrote loads on the Downfall thread yesterday



Ah, didn't see that. It is quite an emotional film, but I felt the tension more than anything


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah, didn't see that. It is quite an emotional film, but I felt the tension more than anything



yeh, totally harrowing film, and unbelievable tension building


This morning - 

Salvador. (I really ought to watch something fucking feelgood)

Probably Stone's best film, but still full of the usual Stone problems. 
Nonetheless a great movie and James Woods was fantastic


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2009)

Wall E. 

Not sure what all the fuss was about. Pretty lame stuff.


----------



## belboid (Feb 21, 2009)

The Reader.  much better than I thought it would be. As soon as I stopped caring about her and realised the whole film was about him, her being an unrepentant killer didn't really matter.


----------



## breasticles (Feb 21, 2009)

there will be blood. can't remember the last time i found myself sitting in front of the screen open- mouthed with pleasure so often during a film. too many good things to say about it really, and none of them particularly new: i really haven't a clue how it took me so long to get round to watching it, seeing as if someone told me they had mobile phone footage of daniel day lewis scratching his bum for 140 minutes i wouldn't take all that much convincing to watch it, let alone daniel day lewis directed by paul thomas anderson. the latter really is the don and has yet to make a film which doesn't at some point elicit the kind of dumb joy that i felt watching there will be blood. genius, genius movie.


----------



## Voley (Feb 21, 2009)

I watched both of the most recent Batman movies last night. Batman Begins wasn't all that good but I enjoyed The Dark Knight.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 21, 2009)

Chasing Amy, which was great.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 21, 2009)

How to Lose Friends & Alienate People.

Lame. Very lame.


----------



## rollinder (Feb 22, 2009)

Star Wars Episode IV - A New Hope (thanks to Sass' thread) 
"original Stars Wars available for the last time" remastered but non 'special'/non widescreen edition video. 

First time I've seen it without the new scenes/redits and cgi


Spoiler: for Sass



HANS SHOOTS FIRST!YES!!!



lol at the storm troopers stopping to wonder what's going on & if it's a drill while Obi Wan does his hiding behing the technopillar sabotage thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 22, 2009)

rollinder said:


> Star Wars Episode IV - A New Hope (thanks to Sass' thread)
> "original Stars Wars available for the last time" remastered but non 'special'/non widescreen edition video.
> 
> First time I've seen it without the new scenes/redits and cgi
> ...



I have the Laser disc editions. Bollocks to them saying they don't don't have a wide screen version to make a master from.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 22, 2009)

belboid said:


> The Reader.  much better than I thought it would be. As soon as I stopped caring about her and realised the whole film was about him, her being an unrepentant killer didn't really matter.



Watched it meself last night, didn't have a clue what it was a bout beforehand. Not sure I've seena Winslet film before, she's one of those people who'd put me off watching but I was pleasantly surprised, thought it was really good, had me thinking all the way through.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2009)

My rental didn't turn up, so I ended up watching Stormbreaker (dire) and This is England (again), cos they were on the telly


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2009)

just watched 

"Idi i smotri" aka "come and see" 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091251/

very grim movie about belarus in 1943 through the eyes of a young boy who joins partisans fighting the germans

starts off fairly light hearted, two boys digging in the sand, playing at being soldiers, descends into a hellish war movie

not a date movie


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 22, 2009)

probably the most upsetting film I've ever seen. I felt absolutely rinsed out afterwards and the feeling lasted a long time


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> probably the most upsetting film I've ever seen. I felt absolutely rinsed out afterwards and the feeling lasted a long time



it is unrelenting, the horror of it all, the way the kid goes from being excited about joining the fight, to become an old man, totally fucked up by what he has seen


----------



## Sadken (Feb 22, 2009)

Gran Torino.  Well worth seeing for the first few minutes alone, where Clint - literally - growls at a succession of what could quite easily be mistaken for images from a feature about Broken Britain on the news.  It's a good film, as you'd expect and it's just always brilliant seeing Clint, although, sadly, his face now resembles Harvey Two Face from the Dark Night spread across one entire face.  "Harvey", you'd call him.  I won't spoil it, but I felt, like Million Dollar Borefest, that it went on a good 30 or 40 minutes too long, although I've no idead how long it actually ran for.

We all liked it and laughed a lot and Clint and his mates come out with some top drawer racism along the way, which made everyone round mine laugh quite a lot, because it's funny.  You've got to see it to understand, probably, because I can't explain how or why it's funny without wrecking the film for you and I certainly can't be fucked to use spoilers.


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2009)

just settling down the watch The Wrestler, so I can get all the main Oscar contenders done before the event.


----------



## gnoriac (Feb 22, 2009)

Just watched American History X. Real heavyweight of a film, some great performances, difficult to watch in parts, but let down by a bit of a cheesy ending.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 22, 2009)

gnoriac said:


> Just watched American History X. Real heavyweight of a film, some great performances, difficult to watch in parts, but let down by a bit of a cheesy ending.



it was wrested out of the control of Tony Kaye - the studio (and  Norton) took it over and ruined the shit out of it.

In the end, a dreadful movie, which is a shame because the first half is ace


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 22, 2009)

American History X is okay until they try and convince me that this skinhead die hard racist turns his whole ideology around because of a cheeky chappy black fella.

I didn't buy it. It's been a while since I saw it but I find it hard to believe someone who smashed someone's skull into a kerb would suddenly go 'oh yeah, i see the error of my ways!' because of a friendship montage.



Anyway, last night I watched Across The Universe. I basically think the Wikiwhatty article for this film was severely biased, (which is the risk you take with wiki I guess), but they made it out to be an amazing cult musical, the best cult musical since Sliced Bread: The Cult Musical.

It is probably the worst thing I have seen for a while. And really boring. And really long. Wow.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 22, 2009)

He is one seriously cheeky chappy though.  I stopped being racist because of him.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 22, 2009)

Sadken said:


> He is one seriously cheeky chappy though.  I stopped being racist because of him.



Yeah I used to be homophobic until I saw Will and Grace, they're just so cute aren't they? I want one!


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 22, 2009)

I watched the Orphanage. I liked it a lot.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0052724/

Day of the outlaw

great western


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Adam and Paul. Like the Chuckle Brothers on heroin at times, mindnumbingly boring and sad as fuck at others. Much like life on gear I suppose.


----------



## gnoriac (Feb 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> American History X is okay until they try and convince me that this skinhead die hard racist turns his whole ideology around because of a cheeky chappy black fella.
> 
> I didn't buy it. It's been a while since I saw it but I find it hard to believe someone who smashed someone's skull into a kerb would suddenly go 'oh yeah, i see the error of my ways!' because of a friendship montage.



You're somehow missing the bit about him leaving the white power bunch for their lack of purism and getting raped by them.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Big Train  

Winner of a series that one ^ ^


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

"No, I'm an evil hypnotist..."

So many good sketches in that show, it was the start of the current wave of UK comedy we're in now, which, admittedly, has petered out quite badly upon hitting shore


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 23, 2009)

Tropic Thunder

Film was good, special features on the DVD were even better.

Laughed hard.


----------



## middle C (Feb 23, 2009)

The Bird People in China

Enjoyed it a lot.  Quirky little film.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 23, 2009)

Gomorrah.

fairly horrific and altogether rather depressing to think that people are forced to live like that in a modern european country and just confirms what utter vile cunts the mafia are.  it had me pretty riveted though.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> So many good sketches in that show, it was the start of the current wave of UK comedy we're in now, which, admittedly, has petered out quite badly upon hitting shore



Emperor Ming slayed me


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Emperor Ming slayed me



I love the one where the bloke is wearing the really scary helmet that he can't get off and it nips the skin on his neck.  Much funnier when not written down.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 23, 2009)

Watched Lucky Number Slevin. Ok film, faiiirly predictable but nicely done. Worth watching but no classic. Some pretty big names in there (the nutter out of Sexy Beast does a terrible Jewish accent as well )


----------



## ringo (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2009)

Watched Confessions of a Shopaholic at the cinema. Fun film for the girls. I thought that Isla Fisher was really funny.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

I've loved her since I was 13.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I've loved her since I was 13.



Was that when she was in Home and Away?


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah.  I knew we belonged together.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah.  I knew we belonged together.



Are you Ali G aka Borat?


----------



## zenie (Feb 23, 2009)

Rock 'n Rolla - Poor, though I'm not sure I expected much else


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 23, 2009)

Catching up with "Extras" on DVD.  Like a sadder version of "The Office" really.  I don't see where he's going to go from here.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

Lea said:


> Are you Ali G aka Borat?



He's tall, good looking, very rich and very, very talented.  I'm pretty well beaten there.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> He's tall, good looking, very rich and very, very talented.  I'm pretty well beaten there.



OK I agree that he's tall and rich and talented but he's not that good looking. And I must agree that Isla Fisher is gorgeous.


----------



## ashie259 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gosford Park. Even better than I remembered from seeing it at the Ritzy


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

Lea said:


> OK I agree that he's tall and rich and talented but he's not that good looking. And I must agree that Isla Fisher is gorgeous.



He's got semetic good looks, I think.  Being semetic myself, I have to believe such a thing is possible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2009)

That films sounds appalling - shocking timing as well.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> That films sounds appalling - shocking timing as well.



What film?

Or are you just doing blanket criticism?


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> What film?
> 
> Or are you just doing blanket criticism?



Shopaholic, I guess.  Fair point if so.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Shopaholic, I guess.  Fair point if so.



Oh, yes.

I agree, really.

My best friend claims her favourite book is Wuthering Heights but she told me when she was drunk that it was actually 'Shopaholic Goes Abroad'.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone seen He's Just Not That Into You yet? 
I walk past a huge billboard advertising it every morning and it seems interesting.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh, yes.
> 
> I agree, really.
> 
> My best friend claims her favourite book is Wuthering Heights but she told me when she was drunk that it was actually 'Shopaholic Goes Abroad'.



Same thing though, more or less.  Unless I've got Wuthering Heights confused with something else.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone seen He's Just Not That Into You yet?
> I walk past a huge billboard advertising it every morning and it seems interesting.



I walk past one every day and it just rams the point home and makes me want to cry.  Then I remember that I'm not even gay, just very, very suggestible.


----------



## foo (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone seen He's Just Not That Into You yet?
> I walk past a huge billboard advertising it every morning and it seems interesting.



does it? i think it looks crap. 

i've nearly finished the Wire..the end. finito. over. zip. no more. forever gone.

and i'm a bit gutted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like a load of shit


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

foo said:


> does it? i think it looks crap.





Orang Utan said:


> Looks like a load of shit



Sorry, I typed 'interesting' instead of 'looks like a load of shit' so just ignore me


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone seen He's Just Not That Into You yet?
> I walk past a huge billboard advertising it every morning and it seems interesting.



I refuse to go and see a film that is based on ONE LINE from a Sex and The City episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2009)

It's from one of those The Rules/MenAreFromMarsWomeAreFromVenus types books though, isn't it?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It's from one of those The Rules/MenAreFromMarsWomeAreFromVenus types books though, isn't it?



Yes, which was made from ONE line out of a Sex and The City episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2009)

Right, I bow to your superior knowledge of rubbish telly


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Right, I bow to your superior knowledge of rubbish telly



Thanks.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 25, 2009)

SATC isn't rubbish...and I believe the words 'he's just not that into you ' were said to Miranda after some blokey didn't call. I can't recall who by though.

Last night I watched the 1st episode of season 2 of The Wire and since I'm saving The Wire to watch with my BF I might watch 27 Dresses which came in the post from LOVEfilm today.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2009)

SATC is high end rubbish for sure.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> SATC isn't rubbish...and I believe the words 'he's just not that into you ' were said to Miranda after some blokey didn't call. I can't recall who by though.
> 
> Last night I watched the 1st episode of season 2 of The Wire and since I'm saving The Wire to watch with my BF I might watch 27 Dresses which came in the post from LOVEfilm today.



Berger said it. Wankface Berger.

I love the woman in 27 Dresses, I just think she is so lovely and lovely looking and just lovely.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 25, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> SATC isn't rubbish.



Blatant lies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2009)

You've got to admit it's trash, even if you like it


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> You've got to admit it's trash, even if you like it



Yes. I think girl trash gets alot more flack than boytrash though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2009)

Not sure about that, but I guess it depends on what you mean by boytrash


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure about that, but I guess it depends on what you mean by boytrash



Action films/sci fi? and other meaningless stuff. 

I'm going to get shouted at for that aren't I?

I'm not having a go at those films, but it's like I get loads of shit for watching Hollyoaks in my house, but if I said their football was a load of old bollocks they'd go mental.

Can I compare them?

I don't know. I'm not sure I have confidence in my argument.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2009)

I dunno - I like all sorts of trash, but not SATC, but then I'm not a girl.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno - I like all sorts of trash, but not SATC, but then I'm not a girl.



Well exactly. But if you look girlie type trash threads, there is normally a few fellas there piping in with some proper venom about how SHIT it is.

I can't say that I've ever bothered doing that on threads about Star Wars or whatever.

I just find that men seem to feel more strongly about the crap that girls watch.

I'm generalising massively of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2009)

It's only cos blokes like mouthing off about stuff they don't like more


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 25, 2009)

'Volver'. It was very good


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It's only cos blokes like mouthing off about stuff they don't like more





OKay.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh but also, half the time they haven't even WATCHED it. I mouth off about shit I have watched, but I have never seen a Star Wars film so I can't go round saying it's crap.

My housemate used to slag off Gilmore Girls as american crap, now he likes it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2009)

middle C said:


> The Bird People in China
> 
> Enjoyed it a lot.  Quirky little film.



One of my favorite films.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I have never seen Star Wars



Not being funny, but you would actually like them a lot.  Still not being funny, I'm not just saying that because of my intense bias.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2009)

Last night I watched Chocolate.

Not great, not as good as Ong Bak (which it even featured clips from) The set up was lame (which can be forgiven as it is quite usual for these things) but it was way too long - Come on the FIGHTING. 
Maybe I have been spoilt but the fighting didn't seem all that cool. Ong Bak and born to fight are much better films.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Not being funny, but you would actually like them a lot.  Still not being funny, I'm not just saying that because of my intense bias.



I have an intensely horrible feeling I would get on the nerves on the person I was watching it with because i have a strong feeling I would find it really funny.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmmmm.....difficult one.......it's true, people like sisters, mums, female friends, female people in general, just plain women, actually etc. _are_ really annoying when they ask, frankly, bizarre questions about Star Wars, where it's obvious that they're either: A) doing it deliberately to annoy you or B)just haven't concentrated when the film is on, so why should I have to enlighten them?  I've watched those films about a hundred times, they least they could do is watch them twice with their fucking eyes open.

Sorry, I had a bad experience twenty or thirty times.  I think you should see them, they're good.  Mind you, I haven't seen the Godfather films, so who the hell am I to talk about anything?  Literally, anything.  I've actually been told that before.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Hmmmm.....difficult one.......it's true, people like sisters, mums, female friends, female people in general, just plain women, actually etc. _are_ really annoying when they ask, frankly, bizarre questions about Star Wars, where it's obvious that they're either: A) doing it deliberately to annoy you or B)just haven't concentrated when the film is on, so why should I have to enlighten them?  I've watched those films about a hundred times, they least they could do is watch them twice with their fucking eyes open.
> 
> Sorry, I had a bad experience twenty or thirty times.  I think you should see them, they're good.  Mind you, I haven't seen the Godfather films, so who the hell am I to talk about anything?  Literally, anything.  I've actually been told that before.



Yeah but it wouldn't be that I wouldn't know what was going on, I think I would just find the whole thing stupid. Sorry, that is just the truth. I saw a bit of The Phantom Menace the other day and I was like 'seriously, people watch this and don't crack up?' It's just not my thing. I would find it too funny.

But then I've not seen the Godfather films either, and I've never seen a James Bond film, or Robocop so you know, why am I alive? I mean, what am I _doing_ here?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh and I know apparently the Phantom Menace is not representative of Star Wars blah blah but I got the gist, and the gist was hilarious.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

The Phantom Menace is not Star Wars.  There were only three Star Wars films made, "the others" are an incredibly cruel joke.  Third one, second half is not too terrible but that's really the most I can say for it.

I don't know if I could get out of bed and look myself in the mirror each morning if I hadn't seen Robocop.

Edit - oh ffs, now I look like some nerdlinger fanboy!  Great second post, electroschmirl.


----------



## pboi (Feb 25, 2009)

and yet kids love the new star wars films. thats all that matters!


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

That so is not all that matters, pboi.


----------



## pboi (Feb 25, 2009)

to you maybe! its all about the kids man.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

Right, cos I love Star Wars much more than the bible, but if they brought out a new version of the bible with Jesus modelled on Jack Bauer, I'd probably have a good long hand wring about it.  It would be sacrilege for millions of people and shitting on something they loved and had loved most of their lives.  JUST like the Phantom Menace.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

pboi said:


> to you maybe! its all about the kids man.



Kids don't rule the fucking world!  Look at the mess they've made of running society after it gets dark!


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> The Phantom Menace is not Star Wars.  There were only three Star Wars films made, "the others" are an incredibly cruel joke.  Third one, second half is not too terrible but that's really the most I can say for it.
> 
> I don't know if I could get out of bed and look myself in the mirror each morning if I hadn't seen Robocop.
> 
> Edit - oh ffs, now I look like some nerdlinger fanboy!  Great second post, electroschmirl.



every nerdlinger is as predictable as the next


----------



## pboi (Feb 25, 2009)

daily mail like whoa


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> every nerdlinger is as predictable as the next



you jocks are always two steps ahead!!!


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

pboi said:


> daily mail like whoa



That's not even a real sentence.  I can't have this conversation with you.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> you jocks are always two steps ahead!!!



that's why we're boning the cheerleaders while you are discussing which spaceship you love the most.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

Dur!  That would take about 2 seconds because it's _obviously_ the Millenium Falcon.  It's the ship that made the Kessel Run in less than 12 parsecs.  It's fast enough for you, old man.

See?  You'll never know what that means!  Absolutely _scintillating_ dialogue.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Not being funny, but you would actually like them a lot.  Still not being funny, I'm not just saying that because of my intense bias.



I once loved star wars with all my heart and soul. I am now however a grown up and children's films don't interest me as much. 

I can't see someone finding that much to like about Star Wars if they haven't had any 'history' with it.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 25, 2009)

Nah, can't have that.  I've gotten loads of people into it.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I just watched that Zidane film.

I found it strangely enjoyable and hypnotising.


----------



## Santino (Feb 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I once loved star wars with all my heart and soul. I am now however a grown up and children's films don't interest me as much.


I find that, in many cases, the categorisation of films into Children's and Non-Children's films is unhelpful. Obviously there's lots of rubbish aimed at children that doesn't stand up to adult scrutiny, but a good "kid's" film is still a good film. Many of the classic Disney films, for example, are supremely fine examples of film-making - writing, dialogue, editing, music, the works.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh but also, half the time they haven't even WATCHED it. I mouth off about shit I have watched, but I have never seen a Star Wars film so I can't go round saying it's crap.
> 
> My housemate used to slag off Gilmore Girls as american crap, now he likes it.



I am forced, via work, to watch that and One Tree Hill and Smallville and Switched and Ghost Whispererer and SATC and Will & Grace and Friends and Dark Angel and, well, you get the picture, and I can definitely tell you that they're all trash


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I am forced, via work, to watch that and One Tree Hill and Smallville and Switched and Ghost Whispererer and SATC and Will & Grace and Friends and Dark Angel and, well, you get the picture, and I can definitely tell you that they're all trash



No seriously, give me your job.

But anyway, I _mostly_ agree with you, Gilmore Girls is _different_ though. I swear it.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 26, 2009)

I just watched Millions, the Danny Boyle film.

I really liked it, its a really sweet story but not too sacharine. There's lots of magical stuff and religious imagary but it manages not to bee too sentimental. I think. Well sentimental, but not in a naff way.

And I cried.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Another episode of Fringe here. 
Since my first post it has (as another poster said it would) grown on me a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

Might do Star Wars tonight?


----------



## Scrus (Feb 26, 2009)

Star wars is the best film out of the six imo. The scene where Obi wan Kenobi is in a bar and using the force to mind control is class.

Last night I watched Quarantine, very good, about a group of people who live in an apartment block where a virus starts affecting them one by one.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2009)

Any film series containing the word 'Star' is for nerds.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 26, 2009)

Eden Lake.

It had its moments but it was a bit OTT I have to say.

Also Shooter the night before. Held my attention but a fairly throw away trashy thriller.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2009)

OTT =  if it's a horror film


----------



## N_igma (Feb 26, 2009)

Watched a bit of American Dad season 2 last night. A brilliant show, need to watch it a few times to 'get it'.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2009)

N_igma said:


> American Dad



Still never seen a minute of this.. 

Like all the other ones (South Park, Simpsons, Futurama, Family Guy, King of the Hill) but this one has eluded me.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still never seen a minute of this..
> 
> Like all the other ones (South Park, Simpsons, Futurama, Family Guy, King of the Hill) but this one has eluded me.



It's from the same creators as Family Guy, quite similar but none of the "like that one time I did x" stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 26, 2009)

Grindhouse - first film and ads

Pretty good. I know I am going to be disappointed by the death proof one though.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Grindhouse - first film and ads
> 
> Pretty good. I know I am going to be disappointed by the death proof one though.



So did you watch Planet Terror? I thought that was the second one


----------



## llion (Feb 26, 2009)

I've loved you so long - Brilliant French film. Kirstin Scott Thomas's performance is fantastic, playing a woman who's been imprisoned for 15 years and is reunited with her sister on her release. The circumstances behind her imprisonment and her estrangement from her family slowly and very subtly become clear as the film progresses. Its a very compassionate, humane film with some heartbreaking characters. V recommended.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 26, 2009)

I watched No Blade Of Grass the other day, a British 1970 film about an apocalyptic world where food supplies have run out due to pollution & the country has descended into anarchy.

Great B-movie campy fun with a leading character (with an eye patch) trying to lead his family to safety at his brothers remote scottish farm. Along the way they have to battle against a rioting populace, militant farmers, groups of deserter soldiers and biker gangs with horned helmets.
 It also has Wendy Richards in it playing a character that could of been a young Pauline Fowler.  RIP Wendy


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2009)

Where did you get hold of that?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Gomorrah...enough said about the lack of cohesive plot in the thread but an amazing film I thought, fucking brutal.  

Reminded me very much of some families I've come across who have very little regard for human life, their own included.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> So did you watch Planet Terror? I thought that was the second one



It was the theatrical grindhouse DVD. Trailer - Planet Terror  - Coming attractions - Death Proof. 

Planet Terror is definitely the first here. 

Not the extended versions of the two films that came out on DVD.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 27, 2009)

Vicky Cristina Barcelona - as mentioned elsewhere, utter toss


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Vicky Cristina Barcelona - as mentioned elsewhere, utter toss



What is meant to be so good about Penelope Cruz's performance?  To listen to some critics, you'd think she'd ended poverty.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

N_igma said:


> It's from the same creators as Family Guy, quite similar but none of the *"like that one time I did x" stuff.*



I might give this a look then, cos that is the thing about FG that makes me wanna die.


----------



## zenie (Feb 27, 2009)

And when did you last see your father? 

Probably not the most approriate film for me or my boyfriend.  @ self


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2009)

The City of Lost Souls

fucking _hell _

Spent the first half hour thinking I'd put way too much weed in my spliff, then it started to come together.  Some nasty violence, some totally surreal moments, and some real laugh-out-loud scenes.  Quality


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 27, 2009)

The Orphanage

good film but made me very melancholy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2009)

sojourner said:


> The City of Lost Souls
> 
> fucking _hell _
> 
> Spent the first half hour thinking I'd put way too much weed in my spliff, then it started to come together.  Some nasty violence, some totally surreal moments, and some real laugh-out-loud scenes.  Quality



Another film I love. I like it when they jump out of the helicopter.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 27, 2009)

Best in Show...funny as fuck, don't know why I've not seen it before.


----------



## grubby local (Feb 27, 2009)

don't mean to be rude ... this thread is loooooong ... but whoever suggested 'Babylon' ... what a film! 29 years old. Black Brixton/South London of that era, released one year before the riots. Special piece of filmmaking and history. True gem. Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou. 

DVD was only released just now, so grab it. 
gx

PS. www.tescodvdrental.com code for three free months is: TDRXMSRAF8. No excuses!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2009)

tropic thunder - i enjoyed it, it made I laugh


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 28, 2009)

marty21 said:


> tropic thunder - i enjoyed it, it made I laugh



I've got that, think I'll watch it tonight


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 28, 2009)

More True Blood. I'm currently obsessed with this show


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 28, 2009)

Tropic Thunder - I don't think I laughed once.


----------



## pboi (Feb 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> More True Blood. I'm currently obsessed with this show



ooh im jealous. it gets better and better and better. last two eps are a knockout


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 1, 2009)

Be Kind Rewind - a "feelgood" comedy that I actually enjoyed.


----------



## metalguru (Mar 1, 2009)

'Point Break'  from 1991 - surfing,parashuting and bank-robbing as part of an adrenaline-filled lifestyle. One of Patrick Swayze's finest moments. Shame it had to end in tears...

But I hear that they are making a sequel due for later this year!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Be Kind Rewind - a "feelgood" comedy that I actually enjoyed.



I watched that the other day. I didn't get the Gondry buzz I was looking for but it was ok.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2009)

Watched Tropic Thunder (really fucking funny) and 300 (ludicrous but enjoyable) over the weekend.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 1, 2009)

Another failure of a Saturday night for me.

Started watching For Your Consideration and didn't laugh once in the first 20 minutes so decided it wasn't going to match Best In Show, maybe a mistake to watch two films by the same fella consecutively and be constantly comparing them. Also seemed like there were jokes, but the humour was a bit too American.

Anyway, turned it off and was made to watch Karl Pilkington by my son. He really thought I'd be pissing myself but it just wasn't funny..one bit.

Fell asleep on the settee halfway through.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Tropic Thunder - I don't think I laughed once.



  it is a funny film


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2009)

"The Matrix: Revolutions"

Portentous and caught up it's own arse in places but I enjoyed it a lot more than the first time I saw it/

The action sequences are excellent - I'd forgotten that


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it is a funny film



I don't know what I did wrong. I like stiller but it's all beginning to seem a bit samey. Downey Jr was the best bit. I can't even remember what happened at the end. 

Maybe I should try again.


Last night it was *Deathnote*, which I think was a made for TV movie (I don't know if another version was made as a film but I watched a TV one with that chap from Battle Royal). Bored me shitless with it's crap CGI, crap plot and shit acting (and overacting at any opportunity). 

The wife loved it of course.


----------



## chris_eepor (Mar 2, 2009)

Watched the new Futurama DVD the other night, was great


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 2, 2009)

I just rented "The Dark Knight" and "W"


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 2, 2009)

Picked up Oldboy in a clearance sale down a local shop for a mere £3. What a result, utterly brilliant film!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 2, 2009)

Tropic Thunder is dire! I'm with Suplex on this one. Even my g/f didn't laugh.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2009)

Somers Town

Can Shane Meadows do any wrong?  I don't think so


----------



## Sadken (Mar 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Somers Town
> 
> Can Shane Meadows do any wrong?  I don't think so



It's weird.  I watched This Is England on a bus full of beered up cockneys the other day and so some of them were drawing something out of the film which meadows might not have wanted them to, but it occurred to me that as unlikeable a film as it is - and I do find it unlikeable because of the rawness of the violence and abuse and racism - it is totally compelling, like, I couldn't turn away at points.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It's weird.  I watched This Is England on a bus full of beered up cockneys the other day and so some of them were drawing something out of the film which meadows might not have wanted them to, but it occurred to me that as unlikeable a film as it is - and I do find it unlikeable because of the rawness of the violence and abuse and racism - it is totally compelling, like, I couldn't turn away at points.



I think that's the same for most films, you can't help how people interpret them


----------



## Sadken (Mar 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think that's the same for most films, you can't help how people interpret them



Oh yeah, yeah, I'm not saying that there's anything inherently dodgy in the film, just that I was expecting to be really put off watching it by some of the comments flying about and that.  

Like, it's a different experience watching psychotic violence being depicted when you're sat on the sofa with your friends the way I was when I first watched it, against watching it on a bus when everyone's been drinking since 8am and several people hold views which are to the right of Satan's anyway.  Different atmosphere but I still managed to get suckered in completely and watched it all.  I haven't "enjoyed" it either time though.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 2, 2009)

Donkey Punch - Watchable though I wouldn't recommend.

The Quest - Ultimate bad and laughable film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Can Shane Meadows do any wrong?  I don't think so



And so did I until I saw once upon a time in the midlands. Shit film.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 2, 2009)

I watched Donkey Punch yesterday too - wasn't bad but don't think I would watch it agan.

I also started watching the Mist - got half way through and the DVD fucked up - very annoyed and now have to wait for Ilovefilm to send me it again.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2009)

The Wave.  

Good little movie, even if the plot developed a little too quickly to be totally convincing. Well worth a watch


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 2, 2009)

Hitchcocks 1936 film Secret Agent - like a very early Bond film with some nice Hitchcock touches, slightly spoilt by a clumsy ending. A young Gielgud & Madeleine Carroll in the lead roles are both great.

Colossus, The Forbin Project 1970 - the US turns on a giant computer housed inside a fortified mountain which is mean't to control the countries defence system. It soon starts communicating with it's russian counterpart & they decide humans shouldn't be in charge & take over the world. - it was OK but the whole "intellegent computer taking over" thing  has been done better in films like 2001 ASO + it's hard to be scared of a computer which seems to running on a ZX Spectrum


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2009)

Tropic Thunder is ace 

I watched Cannibal Holocaust.............I nearly couldnt watch the animal slaughtering bits, fuck me it was a bit harsh. Decent enough film although a bit overly graphic and I felt the makers were nearly as bad as the people they were trying to make out were bad in the film. Racist as fuck as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2009)

Stalker - wow - my first Tarkovsky and now I see what the fuss is about
Last Year At Marienbad - what?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Many of the classic Disney films, for example, are supremely fine examples of film-making - writing, dialogue, editing, music, the works.



Nah, they are all shit and always have been, even for kids. Total toss.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Nah, they are all shit and always have been, even for kids. Total toss.



What? Even Lion King?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Somers Town
> 
> Can Shane Meadows do any wrong?  I don't think so



I saw that at the cornerhouse and it made me do a little tiny cry.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I love the endings of Crank and Miike's Dead Or Alive.



DOA1 does indeed have one of the best endings of any film. DOA Final also has  a rather different but none the less bonkers ending. 



Spoiler: DOA Final end



The two blokes merge into a giant penis robot monster (with their faces as it's breasts) that walks in on the baddie (who has banned sex) bumming a boy. "Oohp". . . He says as he looks behind him at the giant knob robot. - Film cuts to titles


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> What? Even Lion King?!



Especially the Lion King - for ripping off Kimba the the white lion. Not the whole screenplay, but many key moments in the film.

Same story, early scripts even had the lions name as 'kimba' (as if simba is that much different) and early presentation reals showed him as white . Fuck knows how disney won the court case.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Especially the Lion King - for ripping off Kimba the the white lion. Not the whole screenplay, but many key moments in the film.
> 
> Same story, early scripts even had the lions name as 'kimba' (as if simba is that much different) and early presentation reals showed him as white . Fuck knows how disney won the court case.



I didn't know that.

What about Aladdin?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2009)

Hellboy II - crock of boring shit


----------



## Santino (Mar 3, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Nah, they are all shit and always have been, even for kids. Total toss.


My poor young fool, you have much to learn.

Dumbo, for one, is awesomeness personified. Except the racist crow caricatures.

Nah, fuck it, even the crows are awesome.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 4, 2009)

Funny Games

Pretty tough viewing. Only really worth seeing if you have a specific interest in violence and the media.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2009)

Whatever Happened To Baby Jane? which was absolutely awesome - I was blown away by the ending, which I didn't expect. Unusually for such a classic film, I knew nothing about how it would turn out. I thought they'd make up in the end! 
Also been watching Mad Men, Damages and True Blood, which are all brilliant in very different ways


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I didn't know that.
> 
> What about Aladdin?



Yes it's shit


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2009)

Alex B said:


> My poor young fool, you have much to learn.
> 
> Dumbo, for one, is awesomeness personified. Except the racist crow caricatures.
> 
> Nah, fuck it, even the crows are awesome.



No it's shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

Last two episodes of True Blood.

Excellent stuff. I want to move to noo orleans and spend my days drinking in a shithole swamp bar.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

Alex B said:


> My poor young fool, you have much to learn.
> 
> Dumbo, for one, is awesomeness personified. Except the racist crow caricatures.
> 
> Nah, fuck it, even the crows are awesome.



^^^ this is lies, any fule no that Disney is a commodifyer and raper of childhood dreams. He can't take any tale with out turning it into shite.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2009)

V for Vendetta.

overlong rubbish. With a piss poor ending. 

I was never a big fan of the book but this was pretty poor in comparison. If the people had been that ready for revolution then there would have been no need for V. Way too hollywood shiny. 


. . . . and what was with that opening introductory speech from V to eavy????


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

That was lifted directly from the comic, fool, and it's almost shakespearian in it's vichyssoise of verbosity.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 4, 2009)

Somers Town - Shane Meadow's film featuring the Kankie-lookalike kid from Made in England. Too short and not enough depth to the characters. Overrated.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the film and the book.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 4, 2009)

Also, Hercules was a good Disney film - James Woods doing the voice of Hades


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Whatever Happened To Baby Jane? which was absolutely awesome - I was blown away by the ending, which I didn't expect. Unusually for such a classic film, I knew nothing about how it would turn out. I thought they'd make up in the end!



I fucking LOVE that film   Can't believe you've never seen it before!  Isn't Bette just awesomely awful?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I fucking LOVE that film   Can't believe you've never seen it before!  Isn't Bette just awesomely awful?



She's so horrible - I was hoping for a smidgeon of redemption but no.....


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> She's *so horrible* - I was hoping for a smidgeon of redemption but no.....



But very funny with it - what a ham!  Apparently they hated each other, her and Joanie


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> But very funny with it - what a ham!  Apparently they hated each other, her and Joanie



Yes, that's quite a story actually, esp with the Oscar business.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2009)

From Crawford's Wiki page:
Crawford starred as Blanche Hudson, a physically disabled woman and former A-list movie star in conflict with her psychotic sister in the highly successful thriller What Ever Happened To Baby Jane? (1962). Despite the actresses' earlier tensions, Crawford suggested Bette Davis for the role of Jane. The two stars maintained publicly that there was no feud between them. However, Crawford accused Davis of kicking her during the filming of a scene in which Jane attacks Blanche, and reportedly retaliated by wearing weights under her clothes in a scene in which Davis had to carry her.[38] The film became a huge success, recouping its losses in 11 days of nationwide release and temporarily reviving Crawford's career. Davis was nominated for an Academy Award for her performance as Jane Hudson. Crawford secretly contacted all the other Oscar nominees to tell them if they were unable to attend the ceremony, she would be happy to accept the Oscar on their behalf. Both Davis and Crawford were backstage when the absent Anne Bancroft was announced as the winner and Crawford accepted the award on her behalf. Davis claimed for the rest of her life that Crawford campaigned against her, a charge Crawford denied. That same year, Crawford starred as Lucy Harbin in William Castle's horror mystery Strait-Jacket (1964).

Aldrich cast Crawford and Davis in Hush... Hush, Sweet Charlotte (1964). After a campaign of intimidation by Davis while the film was on location in Louisiana, Crawford returned to Hollywood and entered a hospital. After a prolonged absence in which Crawford was accused of feigning illness, Aldrich was forced to replace her with Olivia de Havilland. Crawford was devastated. "I heard the news of my replacement over the radio, lying in my hospital bed," Crawford said. "I wept for 39 hours."[39] Crawford nursed grudges against Davis and Aldrich for the rest of her life, saying of Aldrich, "He is a man who loves evil, horrendous, vile things." (to which Aldrich replied, "If the shoe fits, wear it, and I am very fond of Miss Crawford.")


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2009)

Who Do You Think You Are (Rick Stein, Zoe Wanamaker) 
Couple of episodes of It's Not Easy Being Green 

Bit of an iPlayer night


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> That was lifted directly from the comic, fool, and it's almost shakespearian in it's vichyssoise of verbosity.



No it isn't, you super double fool. In the comic book he says

"Me? I am the king of the twentieth century. I'm the bogeyman. The villan. . . . The black sheep of the family"

Not even close.


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If the people had been that ready for revolution then there would have been no need for V.



aah, but that was what Ceaucescu thought....


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2009)

Times of Harvey Milk.

Superb doc, even better than the recent movie - and how that won a best _original_ screenplay award when it blatantly 'borrowed' half of the dialogue and structure even from this, gawd knows.

You almost wish that Dan White and Anita Bryant were still alive so they could be killed all over again.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2009)

The Bitter Tears of Petra Von Kant

Well.  Not sure what to say about this.  Quite an odd little film.  Lots of tension simmering...I liked Marlene always doing 'stuff' in the background, creating emotions and atmosphere with what she was doing, and casting murderous looks at various people, although I just wanted to slap Petra.  

A tad overwrought at times, but I did like the simplicity of the set.  Am wondering what the significance was of the painting behind them for most of the film. It would help if I could name the fucking painting, mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2009)

Wanted - impressive for the first five minutes but shite for the rest of it - couldn't be arsed to finish -  just another lamo comic book adaptation


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2009)

aaah, that's a great film (Bitter Tears of Petra von Kant), tho it didn't go down well with a lot of lesbians.

The painting is Poussin's Midas and Bacchus


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2009)

belboid said:


> aaah, that's agreat film, tho it didn't go down well with a lot of lesbians.
> 
> The painting is Poussin's Midas and Bacchus



No, didn't sit massively well with me either!

Cheers on the painting!


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2009)

it being Midas kinda gives away its 'meaning' within the film I guess


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2009)

belboid said:


> it being Midas kinda gives away its 'meaning' within the film I guess



Cursed with an affliction?


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2009)

aye, and the cruel, controlling, ultimately unfulfilling, nature of desire


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2009)

belboid said:


> aye, and the cruel, controlling, ultimately unfulfilling, nature of desire


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2009)

always a cheery fucker, that Fassbinder

you seen the Marriage of Maria Braun? another corker


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2009)

belboid said:


> you seen the Marriage of Maria Braun? another corker



I haven't, no.  Just looked it up on my tesco rental list, and they only have a boxset of 8 - so I ordered the lot 

If you've any other recommendations, pm me.  I'm always on the lookout for new films to watch


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 5, 2009)

Kekexili

Interesting. Beautiful scenery too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2009)

copliker said:


> Returner. Fab Japanese sci-fi thing featuring time travel, aliens and a rock hard villain.



I always get the end of that mixed up with the veit bullet catch in Watchmen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2009)

Idiocracy - Not as bad as I had been led to believe but then maybe I was expecting something far worse.

Clerks 2 - Shite.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought the first half of idiocracy was really good, and then it sort of turned into what it was satirising.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 6, 2009)

the BBC Peter Cushing play of 1984


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2009)

The Omega Man


----------



## starfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Gran Torino. Was pretty good.


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 7, 2009)

i watched This Island Earth this afternoon.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 7, 2009)

Firefly


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 7, 2009)

Lars & The Real Girl.

decent premise, awful, overlong film


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 7, 2009)

never heard of it, but a quick google suggests that yes it is a good premise. but i won't be watching it after your review


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 7, 2009)

the missus just said "is it about a real doll? you'd *love*one of them!"


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 7, 2009)

i think she was trying to tell you something.


----------



## pboi (Mar 7, 2009)

kiss kiss bang bang


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2009)

Superbad. 

Superbad.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Mar 8, 2009)

Chasing Amy- meh

4 months 3 weeks 2 days. Very good.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 8, 2009)

The Changeling - Excellent movie Clint Eastwood's turning out to be an ace Director


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 8, 2009)

Starcrash 1979 - so bad it's good space epic, kind of Barbarella meets Star Wars. Plenty of hilariously over the top performances.
Worth watching just for the baddies evil laugh & Caroline Monro's leather space bikini -






phwooaarr


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 8, 2009)

In Bruges


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

Buffy at the moment. 
Never seen it before but not bad.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 8, 2009)

Buffy? As in the vampire slayer?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2009)

That one


----------



## madamv (Mar 8, 2009)

I started re watching series 1 of the Green Wing when I went to bed a bit pished....

May continue the trend though coz I had a lovely dream about Stephen Mangan


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That one



Featuring the rather lovely David Boreanz. Yum.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 8, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Clint Eastwood's turning out to be an ace Director



_Turning_ 
He's been directing since 1971 

Maybe in 1992, the year he made The Unforgiven, you could be forgiven


----------



## baldrick (Mar 8, 2009)

a shonky copy of seven pounds lent to us by a mate with taste issues. 

i had no idea what was going on until most of the way through it - a lame plot device deliberately employed to disguise how fucking poor the film was.

will smith attempting to be serious - he has two expressions and used them both liberally.  irritating.


----------



## belboid (Mar 9, 2009)

La Vie En Rose.  great performance by Cotillard, and a good film, quite engrossing, but also quite confusing in many places, why the need for the constant jumps back and forward in time? left us both wondering who was who at a few points, and wasn't even sure who'd been shot at first.  well worth a watch still, tho


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 9, 2009)

Stewart Lee - 41st Greatest Stand-Up. Which proves, again, that he is in fact FIRST greatest stand-up.

Plus series one of The InBetweeners, which is infantile vulgar crap and absolutely wonderful "oooh - new car fwiend"


----------



## rollinder (Mar 9, 2009)

saw Deathtrap on the telly - quite fun 
Unusual role for Christopher Reeve
and 



Spoiler: twist



him and Michael Cane snog


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

I watched Rec last night. Spanish zombie/infected shocker 'scariest film ever made' it said on the box  The best thing about it were the amazing apartments.

The DVD menu was over a scene from the film which consequently failed to shock half the people I was with but I didn't notice so jumped, even though it was clear what was going to happen.

I had the feeling that if it was in English it would've been clearer how bad the acting was.



Spoiler: Rec



The skinny woman at the end was really properly skinny. Did they raid an anorexic clinic for players?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 9, 2009)

Eastern Promise - pretty good film about russian mafia in London, not your typical Cronenburg but engagine enough and has Vincent Cassell in it. Worth a watch.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Eastern Promise - pretty good film about russian mafia in London, not your typical Cronenburg but engagine enough and has Vincent Cassell in it. Worth a watch.



I know quite a few people who hated it, but I thought it was a good 'un myself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2009)

"Escape from LA" which we recorded a little while ago.

A bit rubbish but kinda hard not to enjoy it - an undemanding film for a lazy Sunday evening


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 9, 2009)

This weekend, I've watched season one of _Mad Men_.  Enjoyed it far more than I expected to.  (-Is season two the last, or is it ongoing?...)

Also, _Fur_. Not at all the biography I expected or wanted; that it's a film about Diane Arbus seems almost incidental to the plot.  A strange one.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 9, 2009)

Prog Britannia

pretty damn good, and satusfyibg to see the worst culprits hang themselves all over again 

and i ADORE Robert Wyatt


----------



## Sadken (Mar 9, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Prog Britannia
> 
> pretty damn good, and satusfyibg to see the worst culprits hang themselves all over again
> 
> and i ADORE Robert Wyatt



Is that on iplayer?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Prog Britannia
> 
> pretty damn good, and satusfyibg to see the worst culprits hang themselves all over again
> 
> and i ADORE Robert Wyatt



Fantastic programme - we ended up watching it twice as we made my from-the-golden-age-of-prog-rock brother watch it with us just to see the tears of recognition and remembrance roll down his face 

And dig out Jethro Tull's "Aqualung" and a few similar albums afterwards!


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 9, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Is that on iplayer?



i got it from a torrent - working through dozens i've had kicking about and not got round to


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

I loved the ELP trucks


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 9, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> and i ADORE Robert Wyatt



I've recently re-discovered Matching Mole's .  Lovely song, gorgeous arrangement, and a typically fragile Robert Wyatt vocal. 

And speaking of BBC4 music documentaries, coming up this week: _Do It Yourself: The Story Of Rough Trade_.  Should be good stuff.  

(-And thinking about it, Robert Wyatt is one of the few artists that could conceivably feature in both that _and_ the Prog documentary!... )


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 9, 2009)

Iron Man...
Mind you, what's with Samuel L Jackson playing Nick Fury...?


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 10, 2009)

The Year My Voice Broke.

no idea why i love this film so much - the actings poor, the plot is generic, it's all a bit lame. But somehow it works - a certain mood and heartfelt quality. And Noah Taylor has good hair


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Eastern Promise - pretty good film about russian mafia in London, not your typical Cronenburg but engagine enough and has Vincent Cassell in it. Worth a watch.





Sunspots said:


> I know quite a few people who hated it, but I thought it was a good 'un myself.



Yes, I quite enjoyed it too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2009)

Sunshine - Nice idea apart from the dodgy science. I loved the first bit but would have liked it to be even more ethereal. Great music. 

BUT WHAT THE FUCK WAS GOING ON WITH THE SECOND HALF?! No need for all that bollocks at all. The second half could have been so much more, the film could have spawned so many good plot ideas in so many directions and didn't need a bloody creepy sci-fi killer bloke. Fucking daft. 

Simpsons Movie - Quite forgettable.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Buffy at the moment.
> Never seen it before but not bad.



From the beginning or a random episode?

If the former you may need to cut it some slack (6 or 7 episodes) before it gets good.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 10, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> The Year My Voice Broke.
> 
> no idea why i love this film so much - the actings poor, the plot is generic, it's all a bit lame. But somehow it works - a certain mood and heartfelt quality. And Noah Taylor has good hair



wow, so, maybe..you like it, despite it's shitness? heh


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

It's a guilty pleasure, that's what it is.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 10, 2009)

Like farting in your bosses tea and practising voodoo on your sleeping partner


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> wow, so, maybe..you like it, despite it's shitness? heh





Orang Utan said:


> It's a guilty pleasure, that's what it is.


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 10, 2009)

Them.

As I understand it proceeded Eden Lake. Nevertheless standard fare....predictable shocks for most of the film. Ending was kinda bleak-then again was so was Eden Lake. Bleak endings are like so yesterday.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 10, 2009)

Just watched In Bruges. Have wanted to see it for ages and I loved it.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2009)

Sick day yesterday, so watched a fair bit

A Day at the Races - excellent, daft funny stuff plus brilliant lindy hop scene, also Ivie Anderson and the Crinoline Choir 

All three episodes of 40, with Eddie Izzard making me feel even queasier by walking round naked

First 3 episodes of The Corner.


----------



## oneflewover (Mar 11, 2009)

Amercan Grafitti, a lovely film. Cars, music and spot the future stars.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2009)

I watched lots of 'wolverine and the xmen' on Iplayer.

which is fairly sad


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Just watched In Bruges. Have wanted to see it for ages and I loved it.



Last night, I too watched it for the first time.   

A racist dwarf on drugs... Good stuff.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 11, 2009)

Saw IV. Suprisingly good. Could have done without the shot of Jigsaw's balls on the autopsy slab though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2009)

oneflewover said:


> Amercan Grafitti, a lovely film. Cars, music and spot the future stars.



Apparently George Lucas couldn't even keep his mitts off the CGI for the dvd of this either. He has altered the sky and a few background bits and bobs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2009)

Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story - I liked it - it made me laugh a lot - it had a lot of excess baggage, but loads of Apatow's films are like that. I particularly enjoyed the appalling Beatles acting. John C. Reilly is funnier than Will Ferrell.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story - I liked it - it made me laugh a lot - it had a lot of excess baggage, but loads of Apatow's films are like that. I particularly enjoyed the appalling Beatles acting. John C. Reilly is funnier than Will Ferrell.



This film made me laugh lots. 

On balance, I feel this sort of makes up for _Knocked Up_.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 11, 2009)

Walk Hard is a brilliant film and very underrated.


----------



## pboi (Mar 11, 2009)

i watched it and thought every moment was shit. but the i thought that the first time i saw anchorman 


those films really can go either way


----------



## Sadken (Mar 11, 2009)

I love it. I love the way they use the actors to play themselves as younger versions of themselves and then say things like 'i'm your thirteen year old wife'. It's understated and it makes me laugh. There's loads to laugh at in the whole film,which is an 8 for my money.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 11, 2009)

I just watched 27 Dresses and it was really bad. I'm off to yoga now to try and get some balance back.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to watch Gran Torino in a minute. 

It will be my first Clint Eastwood film.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I've just realised this maybe should be on the cinema thread, cos it's obviously a pirate.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Walk Hard is a brilliant film and very underrated.



Just watched the first half after reading this thread. Pretty good so far. 

I also watched Iron Man. Better than the average comic book movie. OK it's not amazing and it not go the most complicated plot but have you read any of those old comics, they really suck. This is a comic book film. 

Downey was pretty good I thought, and I don't think the Pepper Pots love bits went on too much, in fact there was fuck all (I had read there was a long boring love thing that ruined the film). 

Don't get me wrong though, I doubt I will ever be watching it ever again.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'm going to watch Gran Torino in a minute.
> 
> It will be my first Clint Eastwood film.



What did you think?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2009)

12th espisode of Fringe
Enjoyed it in a farcical sort of way 
There are more out there I would wager so will hunt about


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 12, 2009)

about 3/4 of Our Friends In The North. I'm enjioying it, but it's very very flawed ( a rant i'll save for a more comfortable typing position)


----------



## belboid (Mar 12, 2009)

just started on John Adams, which I downloaded last year then forgot about.  Pretty good first episode and a half, even with the very very strange accents


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> What did you think?



We didn't watch it in the end. We were going to watch it after the football, whatever football that was, and it went on for aaaaaaages.

Will watch it at the weekend I reckon. Not tonight cos Red Riding is on.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

Y'jeeeeeeeerking!  We could've talked about the growling at the start of the film!  The racial banter!  There's so many funny aspects to that film...


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> just started on John Adams, which I downloaded last year then forgot about.  Pretty good first episode and a half, even with the very very strange accents



Can you let me know what you reckon please?  I'm really interested in Adams, but I thought the tv show looked a bit crappy.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Y'jeeeeeeeerking!  We could've talked about the growling at the start of the film!  The racial banter!  There's so many funny aspects to that film...



It's not my obsession with the stupid crappy football that hindered this. 

I'm especially intrigued by the growling so I will definitely watch.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> It's not my obsession with the stupid crappy football that hindered this.
> 
> I'm especially intrigued by the growling so I will definitely watch.



The growling should've taken him over the line for an oscar.  It's the way it's so unapologetic that does it for me.  I've been growling at a lot of stuff since I saw that film, let me just put it that way.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2009)

Walk Hard- Yeah that was pretty good. Should have been a bigger film, much better than all those latest Will Ferrell films.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 14, 2009)

last few days - 

finished Our Friends In The North, which was powerful in its own way but still very flawed - compared to the wire (sorry  ) everything is really obvious and stagey and 2-D. Too much exposition etc

In Search of a Midnight Kiss - expected another underwhelming mumblecore movie, but actually was a moving , funny, inventive, wonderful film. Totally recommend it.

Somers Town - took a while to find its feet, but was lovely on the whole.

all of season 2 of My Name Is Earl. Just fucking ace, still. Packed full of genius  little moments and amazing imagination among the gags.


----------



## derf (Mar 14, 2009)

Over the last 3 days I've watched:
Casablanca. - I must remember that. 
Sink the Bismark. - old but still classic stuff
And I've just watched the new Knight Rider. Crap but I'm sat here with sod all else to do except play internet and watch movies.

Roll on the staff starting next week.


----------



## Scrus (Mar 14, 2009)

i have been watching loads of steve carell movies

40 year old virgin

get smart


i can't believe the ira killed him

he was really funny


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 14, 2009)

I watched _half _of Don't Look Now tonight.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 14, 2009)

Scrus said:


> i have been watching loads of steve carell movies
> 
> 40 year old virgin
> 
> ...



if you like Steve C. please watch the film "Dan in Real Life"...its such a good movie...hes excellent in it. 

Hes funny and sincere and shows his real chops as an actor. It's really a great film.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 14, 2009)

40yr Old Virgin had the most misleading marketing ever.


----------



## Intastella (Mar 14, 2009)

Watched 'Wanted' streaming the other night...after about 6 fucking attempts! *note to self, don't try to stream films with a lappy and a dongle  *

Not too bad...i've got a soft spot for James Macavoy coz he was in Shameless and it's norvern, and Angelina is always good to look at. Anyone read 'The Traveller' by John Twelve Hawks? She'd be ace as Maya in the film of that.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 15, 2009)

Finally got round to seeing In Bruges and thoroughly enjoyed it - there are a couple of genuinely brilliant moments and the two leads are perfect.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 15, 2009)

_Stroszek_


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 15, 2009)

Weird Science


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 15, 2009)

Devil Times Five - rubbish
Damnation Alley - pretty poor but the futuristic vehicles were cool.
Skin Game - 1931 Hitchcock film, - great.
Demon Seed - cool


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Weird Science



Good work!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 15, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> Demon Seed - cool


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 15, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Weird Science





we are watching Starfleet.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 15, 2009)

I Robot


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> we are watching Starfleet.



Yeah I must buy that DVD.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 15, 2009)

It's a great package, you get a comic and everything.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1042570/

Tu£sday

heist movie set in the 80s, Philip Glenister and John Simm star, doesn't really work, a few nice touches but it's all over the place


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> It's a great package, you get a comic and everything.



hubba hubba hubba.

I nearly bought the japanese DVD when it came out but it was something stupid like £90 (even when the pound was strong and it was in a second hand shop). In Japan they never even finished transmitting the whole series (stopped half way though) so it took a million years to get to DVD (never made VHS). 

Basically it was only ever popular in the Uk where it wasn't even repeated once. 

For some reason the japanese dvd contains an edit in english as a movie version. The english TV version is a different cut and the J movie type does not exist anywhere else. 

Goodnight


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 15, 2009)

about  7 eps of Flight of the Conchords.

Talk about diminishing returns, it starts mildly funny and then just runs on the same very thin "we're blank nerds" material from then on. THe songs likewise. Very disappointing. Only good thing in it is Mel


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 15, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> hubba hubba hubba.
> 
> I nearly bought the japanese DVD when it came out but it was something stupid like £90 (even when the pound was strong and it was in a second hand shop). In Japan they never even finished transmitting the whole series (stopped half way though) so it took a million years to get to DVD (never made VHS).
> 
> ...



My partner will no doubt be interested to hear this (and to know there's a fellow Starfleet fan out there). The DVD is his - he watched the show every week as a kid and loved it, right up until the day his parents made him go out to visit grandparents or something and thus made him miss the last ever episode. He's been waiting all this time to see it


----------



## Voley (Mar 15, 2009)

Just watched Zodiac this evening which was OK, nowt special, but I saw Burn After Reading last night and loved that. Can't beat the Coen Brothers for dark laughs really.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 16, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> My partner will no doubt be interested to hear this (and to know there's a fellow Starfleet fan out there). The DVD is his - he watched the show every week as a kid and loved it, right up until the day his parents made him go out to visit grandparents or something and thus made him miss the last ever episode. He's been waiting all this time to see it



I wasn't really allowed to watch TV in the mornings but one day I came across it by chance on the black and white portable TV in the kitchen. I thought it was perhaps the most amazing thing I had ever seen (Dai X transforming into a robot from a spaceship).


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2009)

junebug - was ok.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

No Sopranos yet BB?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2009)

no


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm halfway through series 3 of The Sopranos.

It disturbs me sometimes, the anti-heroism.


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Can you let me know what you reckon please?  I'm really interested in Adams, but I thought the tv show looked a bit crappy.



watched 5 of the 7 now, and it is jolly good. Not as maginficent as tyhe reviews made out at the time, most of the accents are kinda all over the place, but it's generally well done and on a bit of histroy I realise I didn't know _that much_ about


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 16, 2009)

"Taken" with Liam Neeson


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> no



I have sent the 1st series your way now you are running out of wire


----------



## Yetman (Mar 16, 2009)

Hitman. Better than I thought it would be but no classic.

Watched ep 3 of s1 of The Wire last night. Its gonna take some effort but I'm determined to watch all of S1 just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 16, 2009)

Defiance - with that new James Bond bloke was Ok but I've heard there's a Russian Movie doing the rounds set in the same place (Belorus) would really like to see this as I've heard it doesn't shy away from showing that the good guys did some bad shit also


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have sent the 1st series your way now you are running out of wire


Ah ok


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 16, 2009)

Cockfighter. what a weird, ugly, compelling film. Oates rules, even when largely mute


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 16, 2009)

Juno - Can't see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 17, 2009)

Let The Right One In..

beautiful, haunting movie, really original


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2009)

Getting into this Wire lark now


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 17, 2009)

Appaloosa.

what a waste of time. 

by all means produce modern takes on the classic western. But why bother making a mediocre copy of what would have been a mediocre clichefest in 1952, let alone 2009.

And it had that Zellwegger woman in it


----------



## Structaural (Mar 17, 2009)

Twilight. 
After True Blood it was just too teenage and not dark enough for me, I gave up and went and did something else. Ms S watched it though, mainly for the young man in it.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 17, 2009)

Pump Up the Volume.

_Dig _that shy boy act Christian Slater!!  I wanted to *do *him by the end of the film!  Wtf?


----------



## Structaural (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh I watched Burn after Reading on Saturday. Funny, subtle film with a few unexpected moments.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 17, 2009)

Holy shit the Simpsons really is shit these days, I mean really shit though. Only one of this last season has been even passable.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2009)

Everything is Illuminated

Wow.  What a great film, in so many ways - this is one that will stay with me.  

I got really bad leaky-eye and swollen-throat syndrome, Eugene was just fantastic (how fucking charismatic is he?!), the music, the cinematography, the narrative layers, Sammy Davies Jr Jr D) the heartbreaking story ()...

I now need to read the book. I will commence a rigid search for it (on amazon)...


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 18, 2009)

'Fourteen Days In May'.

A documentary charting the last 14 days in the life of Edward Earl Johnson, a condemned inmate on Death Row in Missisippi during the mid 1980's. The footage at the end, where the film crew have to say goodbye to him when he's in a cell next door to the gas chamber only minutes before his execution, and the footage of his final visits with his family are especially sad and painful.

Supremely depressing viewing but, IMHO, something that supporters of the death penalty should be sat down and made to watch.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Everything is Illuminated
> 
> Wow.  What a great film, in so many ways - this is one that will stay with me.
> 
> ...



I pretty much hated the book, which surprised me.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I pretty much hated the book, which surprised me.



Really?  I've just ordered it.  I shall remember to update you when I've read it


----------



## Pieface (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah - I'd be interested to see what you thought.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2009)

Cloverfield - Might have had more impact if I could have given a fuck what happened to any of the tosspots.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 18, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Cloverfield - Might have had more impact if I could have given a fuck what happened to any of the tosspots.



Totally. I thought it had quite alot of promise but that obvious attempt to make us care about the characters with the whole party setup was so lamo, they all seemed like wankers.


Also I kind of lost interest once they showed what was causing the whole armageddon.


I just watched Gran Torino. I really really enjoyed it, laughed more than I thought I would and cried too.

Oh and Sadken, fucking LOVE the growl. Am gonna try and adopt one myself actually.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Cloverfield - Might have had more impact if I could have given a fuck what happened to any of the tosspots.



I enjoyed it cause everyone got totally pwned, but was slightly annoyed by the 'polished blair witch' implausible camera work from a rank amateur with a domestic issue digicam.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 19, 2009)

The Barbarian Invasions

It's a great film. I really want to watch the Decline of the American Empire now.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 19, 2009)

The growl is so immense...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I enjoyed it cause everyone got totally pwned, but was slightly annoyed by the 'polished blair witch' implausible camera work from a rank amateur with a domestic issue digicam.



As a camera man I obviously had issues with that too, but did except it was for the big screen. I do wonder what it would have been like (and if it would have been more compelling) if it had been been done on a Z1 at least. 

A family of ordinary people instead of rich arse mid 20s tossers might have been better. Christ, even war of the worlds with Cruse worked more sympathetically. 

I agree with electro girl too in the respect that there was too much monster, and the fact it was a monster was revealed too soon. It would have been great to have been given this without knowing what it was though. Oh chrsit it's some lame soap romance with a wacky filming style. No wait! what the fuck!!!


----------



## Sadken (Mar 19, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Juno - Can't see what all the fuss was about.



Ellen Page seems very, very annoying to me.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 19, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Cloverfield - Might have had more impact if I could have given a fuck what happened to any of the tosspots.



best review so far


----------



## lyra_k (Mar 19, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> We watched _Elling_, a Norwegian film from 2001 - fantastic, funny, uplifting and completely unexpected.  A real treat.




I saw this a couple of weeks ago, completely agree, best film I've seen in ages, the Sauerkraut Poet!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2009)

boohoo said:


> I watched Deathproof - with the last section on fast forward... don't want to waste too many minutes of my life on car chases (says she as she spends the evening posting on urban...)



I got a it sick of it half way though (on the much shorter theatrical version even) about a month ago and haven't managed to summon up enough boredom to watch the end (I haven't got as far as any car chase yet).


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2009)

i liked Deathproof, you need to be a bit drunk though.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2009)

I watched the GG allin documentary Hated last night, again, as it is the only DVD I own.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 20, 2009)

_The Thin Man_ (1934)

Wasn't expecting to enjoy this as much as I did.  Charming comic chemistry between Nick and Nora. 

-----------------------------------------

_Waitress_ (2007)

Recommended/lent to me by a friend.  Had my doubts beforehand though, and switched it off after half an hour, realising I'd been duped into watching a syrupy chick-flick, albeit a 'quirky' indie one.  Not badly made or anything, it's just not my kind of film at all. 

It's a shame about Adrienne Shelly's (-real life) murder though.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 20, 2009)

A shit film called Primer, turned it off after an hour, wasnt falling into the trap of watching a whole shit film again to wait for when it gets good and it never does, I'm over that shit. Pants - everyone talked over each other all the time so you couldnt understand what was going on and it was just fucking shit.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> A shit film called Primer



Is that the incomprehensible science one?  Very hard work, that one.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, was in the mood for some slick headfuck science film but instead got nerds arguing in a film that obviously cost $7000 to make


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2009)

That's a real shame, I quite fancied watching primer.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2009)

rollinder said:


> Doctor Who - Infirno on Wednesday night -
> meant to watch only one or two episodes, then  thinking each time it went back to the menu 'just one more...', ended up watching all all seven FUCK!  (last time I couldn't stop watching something and ended up staying up to the early hours was with the second video of Edge of Darkness)



I've only done three of inferno then forgot about it. I must grab it off the shelf again soon. Pertwee has really grown on me. I'm a child of Tom Baker/Davidson so some of the other doctors can be a hard sell.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Everything is Illuminated
> 
> Wow.  What a great film, in so many ways - this is one that will stay with me.
> 
> ...



|Yes, beautiful film


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I pretty much hated the book, which surprised me.



You mean you liked the film, then tried the book and hated it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Juno - Can't see what all the fuss was about.



Yeah.  It was OK, but I didn't think it was anything hugely amazing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Cloverfield - Might have had more impact if I could have given a fuck what happened to any of the tosspots.



That's why I liked it though.  It properly felt like a 'wacky video' made by a bunch of the US version of student tossers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've only done three of inferno then forgot about it. I must grab it off the shelf again soon. Pertwee has really grown on me. I'm a child of Tom Baker/Davidson so some of the other doctors can be a hard sell.



Pertwee era is great stuff, a real Gentleman Doctor.

Him and Delgado(as the Master) were great, Ham and Cheese


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I enjoyed it cause everyone got totally pwned, but was slightly annoyed by the 'polished blair witch' implausible camera work from a rank amateur with a domestic issue digicam.



I thought it was fucking amazing.  I'd probably put it in my top 20 of the decade.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> A shit film called Primer, turned it off after an hour, wasnt falling into the trap of watching a whole shit film again to wait for when it gets good and it never does, I'm over that shit. Pants - everyone talked over each other all the time so you couldnt understand what was going on and it was just fucking shit.



Ah christ, yes.  My mate had this.  I thought "Yeah, something a bit different, and it sounds cool, it's about time travel" and it just left me feeling totally "Meh!".


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's a real shame, I quite fancied watching primer.



You're quite contrarian though, so you'll probably like it.


----------



## Mapped (Mar 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> You mean you liked the film, then tried the book and hated it?



My grandfather informs me that is not possible

I watched Funny Games US last night - Pants


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> You're quite contrarian though, .



What, because I said V for Vendetta was bollocks?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What, because I said V for Vendetta was bollocks?



No, just generally, you usually tend to say everything is shit.

I think you and Jefe should start a film review channel on cable.

"It's shit." "OK, next review?"
"It's shit." "Ah, I see.  Next?"

"It's shit." and so on...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2009)

That's bollocks - they just don't like every film that comes out ever. They've liked plenty of films and even recommended ones that I've gone on to watch.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> No, just generally, you usually tend to say everything is shit.
> 
> I think you and Jefe should start a film review channel on cable.
> 
> ...



i praise more films than i criticise by a comfortable margin. You just like shite films


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 21, 2009)

Yetman said:


> A shit film called Primer



Great movie. I turned it off myself after a while but only cause I was stoned and I could feel my head implode.

When I watched it straight it really grabbed me.


----------



## pboi (Mar 21, 2009)

Fight Club

like american beuaty, the older i get, the better this gets


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> Fight Club
> 
> like american beuaty, the older i get, the better this gets



<actually lost for words.>


----------



## pboi (Mar 21, 2009)

<actually care to explain?>


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 21, 2009)

i'll pass thanks, i don't have the energy.

Do you like Bill Hicks?


----------



## pboi (Mar 21, 2009)

may he RIP. legend


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks to mangolightly, i have generation kill AND the corner to entertain me in the absence of the perma-broken Hospico entertainment centre


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2009)

I watched a 1967 documentary called The London Nobody Knows presented by a well tailored James Mason wandering the streets of London pointing out the weird and the wonderful. Lots of it all gone now. A great historical film!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> thanks to mangolightly, i have generation kill AND the corner to entertain me in the absence of the perma-broken Hospico entertainment centre



let me know what you think of the corner. I have it and have yet to watch it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 21, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> thanks to mangolightly, i have generation kill AND the corner to entertain me in the absence of the perma-broken Hospico entertainment centre



Can you access torrents and stuff in the hospital?


----------



## Voley (Mar 21, 2009)

In Bruges. Ok, quite funny in places. Nothing amazing.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 21, 2009)

Extreme movie... erm, like yeah or something ??!?!??


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Can you access torrents and stuff in the hospital?



can but connection is too slow tobother. but i have dozens of movies on various drives


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 22, 2009)

Million Dollar Baby - Excellent Movie


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 22, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> can but connection is too slow tobother. but i have dozens of movies on various drives



Cool 

I remember when my mate was in hospital, there was no internet and you had to buy 'TV cards' which cost 10 quid and lasted about 10 minutes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2009)

The Hidden Blade - Wife made me stay up to watch it. It was pretty damn good actually, but I wish it had been on mid afternoon, I don't much like staying up so late.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I watched a 1967 documentary called The London Nobody Knows presented by a well tailored James Mason wandering the streets of London pointing out the weird and the wonderful. Lots of it all gone now. A great historical film!


 Don't you think James Mason is _particularly _weird and wonderful in that film?


----------



## golightly (Mar 22, 2009)

'The Man with the Golden Arm' - I've been meaning to see this for years.  It took me a while to get used to the charicatures at first, but I really got into it once I got over that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2009)

Terminator, Terminator II: Judgement Day and Terminator III: Rise of the Machines.
Fuck you, asshole!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2009)

Terminator three doesn't exist. It should have a different name. Something that sets it aside from the first two and makes it obvious that it is a shit film


----------



## Sadken (Mar 22, 2009)

I call it Terminator Bullshit: Rise of the Stupid Idiots


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 22, 2009)

High School Musical 3

I'm not joking either....it was _terrible_!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Terminator three doesn't exist. It should have a different name. Something that sets it aside from the first two and makes it obvious that it is a shit film



I agree. It fucks up the Terminator "canon" big-time. It should have a title like "Terminator Alternate Timeline: Destination Spodsville" or something like that.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

I Am Legend – one of those rare films that could have done with another half-hour. Great for 60 minutes then wrapped up a bit too quickly and not terribly satisfactorily.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 22, 2009)

i tried to watch donnie darko, but the dvd stopped about 10 minutes in.
same with pecker.

didn't even bother trying secretary


----------



## lyra_k (Mar 22, 2009)

Finally watched No Country For Old Men, didn't like it too much.  I don't know why, usually love Coen brothers' films, maybe I just wasn't in the right mood.


----------



## Scrus (Mar 22, 2009)

The Descent- which is a horror film based around extreme sports. It was very scarey, definitely recommended.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> i tried to watch donnie darko, but the dvd stopped about 10 minutes in.
> :



I wish that had happened when I watched it. You have been spared from watching a piece of shit.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 22, 2009)

it's my favourite film


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 22, 2009)

_Monty Python's Flying Circus_ (complete first series)

It's _forty_ years old.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 23, 2009)

Wall-E. I liked it


----------



## Yetman (Mar 23, 2009)

Grandma Death said:


> Great movie. I turned it off myself after a while but only cause I was stoned and I could feel my head implode.
> 
> When I watched it straight it really grabbed me.



That could be a factor actually....


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2009)

belboid said:


> watched 5 of the 7 now, and it is jolly good. Not as maginficent as tyhe reviews made out at the time, most of the accents are kinda all over the place, but it's generally well done and on a bit of histroy I realise I didn't know _that much_ about



well, the last two (episodes of John Adams) were less exciting. His Presidency was marked by a 'quasi' war, so not even any fighting, and afterwards he was just, pretty dull really. So somewhat anti-climactic, but still worth the viewing.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I watched a 1967 documentary called The London Nobody Knows presented by a well tailored James Mason wandering the streets of London pointing out the weird and the wonderful. Lots of it all gone now. A great historical film!



oooh - is that borrowable?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 23, 2009)

This weekend I watched:

Tales from the Black Freighter (good)
Under the Hood (good)
Wanted (stupid, fun and AJ was hot)
The Day The Earth Stood Still remake - ok for what it is
Eps 3-6 of S1 of Madmen, a series I'm shocked and amazed I haven't watched sooner...tis great stuff...
Heroes eps 16-19
BSG S4 e21/22


----------



## Belushi (Mar 23, 2009)

> Eps 3-6 of S1 of Madmen, a series I'm shocked and amazed I haven't watched sooner...tis great stuff...



It's brilliant, makes me want to start wearing a suit drinking scotch for breakfast  just about to start watching season two.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 23, 2009)

Belushi said:


> It's brilliant, makes me want to start wearing a suit drinking scotch for breakfast  just about to start watching season two.



I'm in permanent awe of the steak, scotch and smokes lifestyle - _everyone_ smokes like a chimney. 

I'm also in awe of the civil engineering masterpiece that is Jeanie's bra...


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 23, 2009)

On Saturday I watched 'The Kite Runner' which I enjoyed and last night it was episodes 8,9,10 of The Wire S2. I had the projects and all manner of freaky stuff in my dreams last night.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 23, 2009)

Season 3 of Angel - Sleep Tight, Forgiving (otherwise known as 'The ones where Wes steals Connor and it all goes to shit')

Great stuff.

Episodes 18/19 of Sarah Connor Chronicles Season 2 - After a lull, the show is really kicking on now (great future / present plotlines dovetailing together), shame Fox probably won't renew it for a 3rd Season.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 23, 2009)

There Will be Blood- very powerful film and a great display by Daniel Day Lewis.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 23, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Episodes 18/19 of Sarah Connor Chronicles Season 2 - After a lull, the show is really kicking on now (great future / present plotlines dovetailing together), shame Fox probably won't renew it for a 3rd Season.



Really? its one of my favourite shows at the mo' 

Esp as it has two of my favourite sci-fi babes in, Summer Glau and Stephanie Jacobson


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 23, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Really? its one of my favourite shows at the mo'
> 
> Esp as it has two of my favourite sci-fi babes in, Summer Glau and Stephanie Jacobson



Fox have thrown it onto Friday nights as the lead-in to Dollhouse. It's a poor slot (as less people are in on Fridays), so it suggests Fox aren't too bothered about it.

If it can pull out some more great episodes before the end of Series 2 it might have a chance.

And Summer Glau / Stephanie Jacobson are teh sex.


----------



## bigbry (Mar 23, 2009)

Last night I watched a French film 'Amelie' on dvd, starring the beautiful Audrey Tautou


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 23, 2009)

oooh i was thinking about amelie the other day.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 23, 2009)

I watched Death Race 2008 after two bottles of wine. Fell asleep, I doubt I'll bother with finding out what happened.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 23, 2009)

I fucking hate Amelie. I really despise that film.

Structural - basically the same as the original, but different


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

Moonfleet on Radio7 
Was half asleep through much of it so listening again tonight.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> This weekend I watched:
> 
> Tales from the Black Freighter (good)
> Under the Hood (good)



Just watched them. I thought under the hood was pretty half hearted rubbish. Plus it contradicts the film which says only Night Owl 1 and Ozzywhatshisface were the only ones to ever reveal their true identity. Actually the film contradicts that too by making it clear that everyone knows sally jupiter is the silk spectre. 

Boring, I almost fell asleep.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 23, 2009)

Watched a screener of "I Love You, Man" ....it really _is_ bromance at it's finest.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 23, 2009)

REC – nothing terribly original and the ending felt very tacked on but not a bad little horror film for all that. Will be interested to see how the US remake, Quarantine, compares.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 23, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> I Am Legend – one of those rare films that could have done with another half-hour. Great for 60 minutes then wrapped up a bit too quickly and not terribly satisfactorily.



I thought it was good considering how shit everyone said it was.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 23, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I wish that had happened when I watched it. You have been spared from watching a piece of shit.



Oh FFS


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> Watched a screener of "I Love You, Man" ....it really _is_ bromance at it's finest.



what's bromance?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oh FFS



he's right - it's a piece of shit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> he's right - it's a piece of shit.



Hotspur.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Hotspur.



 tottenham or percy?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 23, 2009)

Seriously though, DD is a great film.  Sometimes I get all  when I read this site.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 23, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what's bromance?



There are many guises Orang Utan. I this this one sums it up the best-

"the complicated love and affection shared by two straight males."

Y'know, a 'brethren before wenches' sort of ideology. 


It's lovely.


----------



## pboi (Mar 23, 2009)

broner

broheim

bronut

bromosexual

broheim

bromeo

brosef


etc etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> There are many guises Orang Utan. I this this one sums it up the best-
> 
> "the complicated love and affection shared by two straight males."
> 
> ...



a buddy movie?
Or homerotically charged like Top Gun?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

I like Donnie Darko


----------



## N_igma (Mar 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I like Donnie Darko



It's shit.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

N_igma said:


> It's shit.



Your mum is shit


----------



## N_igma (Mar 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Your mum is shit



Your mum is dead...sexy when she's dead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Seriously though, DD is a great film.  Sometimes I get all  when I read this site.



Oh, I thought you were talking about I Am Legend. 
Donnie Darko is mostly shit but not as bad as I Am Legend.
Why do you get confused?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

I am Legend is total shit.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd rather watch I Am Legend than Donnie Darko. Actually, I'd rather watch a Horne & Corden marathon than watch Donnie Darko.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

I Am Legend was soooooo boring and the monsters were shit.


----------



## ajk (Mar 23, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> I'd rather watch I Am Legend than Donnie Darko. Actually, I'd rather watch a Horne & Corden marathon than watch Donnie Darko.



Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion.


----------



## ajk (Mar 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I Am Legend was soooooo boring and the monsters were shit.



And they fucked up the ending.  Again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2009)

ajk said:


> Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion.



that's the good bit.
And Notorious.
All the mystical shit is, well, shit.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 23, 2009)

War, Inc. A good point, well made, but slightly predictable.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

ajk said:


> And they fucked up the ending.  Again.



I just think Will Smith was a total fucking losser in it, going around chatting up cardboard people.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 23, 2009)

ajk said:


> And they fucked up the ending.  Again.



The last half-hour is atrocious.


----------



## ajk (Mar 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I just think Will Smith was a total fucking losser in it, going around chatting up cardboard people.



Loves his bacon, though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2009)

The Machinist. 

Crap end, could have been mind bending but was just one long 'kill your speed' ad (you know, the spooky one with the kid under the desk)


----------



## Smits (Mar 23, 2009)

I somehow found myself watching 'Its a boy girl thing' :|


----------



## keybored (Mar 25, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> REC – nothing terribly original and the ending felt very tacked on but not a bad little horror film for all that. Will be interested to see how the US remake, Quarantine, compares.



It doesn't  Its only use is for people who don't do subtitles (or Spanish).

At long last I saw A Scanner Darkly last night. Not quite as good as I'd hoped but visually it was cracking. Shame I don't do acid anymore as it would elevate this film to a masterpiece.

Tonight I saw The Escapist and I wasn't expecting anything near such a treat as it turned out to be. Brian Cox is as good as ever, as is just about everyone else. Highly recommended.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 25, 2009)

The last few days I have watched:

Caligula (fucking amazing movie)
Dawn Of The Dead (how have I neer seen this before its great)
Doomsday (atrocious but somehow amazing, seriously could have been great but they managed to completely and totally fuck it up in every way)
Dawn Of The Dead (remake) (watching it now, it's kind of bollocks but looks good).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about I Am Legend.
> Donnie Darko is mostly shit but not as bad as I Am Legend.
> Why do you get confused?



I just thought Donnie Darko was generally accepted as one of the great films of the decade.  That's my perception from mentioning it to Real Life People.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2009)

Donnie Darko is utter shite. It's just not thought through which really lets it down. The director writer chap even admits it. I think when you have a mysterious film of this kind where all the pieces come together, the pieces should at least come together. 
What also annoyed me was that it seemed to pander way too much to teenage pseudointellectual emos.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I just thought Donnie Darko was generally accepted as one of the great films of the decade.  That's my perception from mentioning it to Real Life People.



Nothing is generally accepted - some people like it, some think it's shit, some think it good in places but shit in others.


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I just thought Donnie Darko was generally accepted as one of the great films of the decade.  That's my perception from mentioning it to Real Life People.



I think it has definitely acheived 'cult classic' status, even tho it is superficial badly concluded, kind of entertaining, tosh.


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Nothing is generally accepted



Glitter (with Mariah Carey) Gigli (affleck/Jennifer Lopez) anything with Julian Sands are all generaly accepted as utter shite methinks


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 25, 2009)

Angel Season 3 (The Price, A New World, Benediction)

The arrival of Connor (great entrance scene with the slo-mo axe flinging, etc) and loads of angst. 

Plus the beginning of Wesley's bad-ass arc 

Only the finale to go (then onto Season 4!)


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 25, 2009)

belboid said:


> Glitter (with Mariah Carey) Gigli (affleck/Jennifer Lopez) anything with Julian Sands are all generaly accepted as utter shite methinks



Glitter isn't even that bad, I mean, it is bad, but not as bad as people made out.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 25, 2009)

I watched almost famous.

I love that film.


dave


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Glitter isn't even that bad, I mean, it is bad, but not as bad as people made out.



That's the tagline for the DVD re-release sorted!


----------



## Sadken (Mar 25, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Glitter isn't even that bad, I mean, it is bad, but not as bad as people made out.



I've seen it about three times...Crossroads, I think I've seen about five or six.  Crossroads is incredible.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 25, 2009)

belboid said:


> That's the tagline for the DVD re-release sorted!


I don't know why I don't work in marketing. 


Sadken said:


> I've seen it about three times...Crossroads, I think I've seen about five or six.  Crossroads is incredible.



Why the hell didn't you post on my amazing thread? Yes, I made a THREAD. 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=277151&highlight=glitter

Can you believe I haven't seen Crossroads? I can't.  It makes me sick to even say that.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 25, 2009)

Basically, you need to either kill yourself or watch Crossroads.  And that goes for every one of you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2009)

I watched Dickie Attenborough lisping and mincing his way through 10 Rillington Place. Makes a very convincing necrophiliac impotent serial killer, but a bit of a shock I imagine if all you've ever seen of him is in affable avuncular roles.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 25, 2009)

pboi said:


> broner
> 
> broheim
> 
> ...



yes ...brohemian 

anyway....

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


i sort of love Zooey Deschanel


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 25, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Donnie Darko is utter shite. It's just not thought through which really lets it down. The director writer chap even admits it. I think when you have a mysterious film of this kind where all the pieces come together, the pieces should at least come together.
> What also annoyed me was that it seemed to pander way too much to teenage pseudointellectual emos.



I went to see it completely cold without knowing anything about it and just loved it.  Who cares if it wasn't thought through, a lot of great things aren't.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 25, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> i sort of love Zooey Deschanel



me too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I went to see it completely cold without knowing anything about it and just loved it.  Who cares if it wasn't thought through, a lot of great things aren't.



I saw it cold too and the fact that it didn't even have a grand plan despite insinuating it did was not the only problem I had with it. I don't like Dawsons creek either.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I saw it cold to and the fact that it didn't even have a grand plan despite insinuating it did was not the only problem I had with it.* I don't like Dawsons creek either*.



Best non-sequiter ever 

Anyway, last episode of Angel Season 3 last night, ends on quite the downer (good job we can start straight on Season 4), Connor isn't annoying me as much as he did the first time round either.

Also Dollhouse episode 4 (we're a little behind), another improving episode with some great lines (I think the show has been missing Whedon's usual wit so far, nice to see it creeping back in).

Apparently episode 6 is where it all kicks off (in a good way), so looking forward to the next couple of eps.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Best non-sequiter ever



You waa?

I think the two are almost intrinsically linked through the minds of pre teen prospective sociology students.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You waa?
> 
> I think the two are almost intrinsically linked through the minds of pre teen prospective sociology students.



I don't know of anyone whose seen DD (or written about it critically) and then related it to Dawson's Creek! Seriously?

That's akin to comparing Stand By Me to an episode of The Simpsons because the kids are the same age.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched Dickie Attenborough lisping and mincing his way through *10 Rillington Place*. Makes a very convincing necrophiliac impotent serial killer, but a bit of a shock I imagine if all you've ever seen of him is in affable avuncular roles.



One of my favourite films ever is that, must have seen it about 3 or 4 times now.  Still scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2009)

Spooks episodes 3&4 
Still not bad for me as a weeknight easy watch


----------



## Lea (Mar 26, 2009)

I watched Season 1 of Lipstick Jungle. It's from the same writer as Sex and the City starring Brooke Shields. I quite enjoyed it but found the character of Victory Ford to be highly annoying.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2009)

Got Spider and S1 of Curb Your Enthusiasm, as well as S3 of South Park to look forward to over the next week as I'm off work to sort out this water shit


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 26, 2009)

I just finished Season 1 of the Wire - I thought it was a great, compelling, very well-written cop show, and I'm assuming the reason so many people creamed their pants over it will become apparent over the next couple of series.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Got Spider and S1 of Curb Your Enthusiasm, as well as S3 of South Park to look forward to over the next week as I'm off work to sort out this water shit



Have you seen Curb before?

If not, you're into a treat  

Some of the best comedy ever made from either side of the Atlantic IMVHO


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 26, 2009)

20 or so minutes of Pineapple Express, which is all i could take.

further proof that nobody ever lost money by underestimating the taste and wit of stoners.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 26, 2009)

Just watched last 2 episodes of S2 of The Wire. Now need to hurry up and order S3 from amazon..


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 26, 2009)

I keep wanting to stick up for Donnie Darko but I must remember I watched it when I was 17, not long after I had stopped watching Dawson's Creek so maybe I'll reserve my argument until i see it again.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 27, 2009)

DIY - Rough Trade Story

Travis was a spineless dick, no?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 27, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I keep wanting to stick up for Donnie Darko but I must remember I watched it when I was 17, not long after I had stopped watching Dawson's Creek so maybe I'll reserve my argument until i see it again.



I was 27 when I watched it, still well rated it..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 28, 2009)

Madagasgar 2 

I thought it was ok. I quite liked the other one　とお


----------



## smmudge (Mar 28, 2009)

I watched willow...well, half of willow. I remember a couple of friends telling me I should watch it...well, I thought they were my friends


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 28, 2009)

the first ever episode of Big Bang Theory


----------



## Dandred (Mar 28, 2009)

Teeth, I thought it was great. 

Total surprise as I hadn't herd anything about it before I saw it.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 28, 2009)

Saw the Damned United last night.....it's good!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Watched Juno, I was all ready to find it boring after all the oscar stuff and everyone banging on, but I loved it. I laughed alot and cried.

Thought the adoptive mum character was a bit lamo though.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 29, 2009)

Let the right one in - Swedish Vampire movie very good


----------



## Sadken (Mar 29, 2009)

Juno the character is possibly the most annoying character in any film ever.  I really don't like Ellen Page.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 29, 2009)

10 eps of BigBang Theory season 1


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2009)

You confound me


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 29, 2009)

good 


it's really funny - a lame set-up which enables the script to dominate, it's just very sharp and knowing


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2009)

I had to watch a load for work and I didn't laugh once


----------



## Sadken (Mar 29, 2009)

Is it in the same league as 30 Rock, which is definitely very funny but falls short of being Arrested Development?  Too many shows, man.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2009)

Death Proof, quite an enjoyable watch, and I enjoyed watching the psyco killer get hunted down like a bitch by 3 chicks in the end


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Is it in the same league as 30 Rock, which is definitely very funny but falls short of being Arrested Development?  Too many shows, man.



never seen 30 Rock so can't say unfortunately


----------



## pboi (Mar 29, 2009)

30 rock is the funniest thing on TV...better than the Office.

http://eztv.it/shows/320/30-rock/


big bang theory is lazy in comparison. easy laughs


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2009)

Happy Gilmore. Very funny.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Juno the character is possibly the most annoying character in any film ever.  I really don't like Ellen Page.



I liked her. Have you seen her in Hard Candy? She nearly chops of a peadophile's cock.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2009)

Pierrepoint - not bad at all for an ITV production. Timothy Spall is great and the rest of the cast well picked. I can't believe Bob Mills from In Bed With Me Dinner wrote it!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2009)

Marley and Me

it was so shit


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 29, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Marley and Me
> 
> it was so shit



why would you even do that to yourself?

Mark Kermode says Jennifer Aniston has a telly face, I think he is really right, there is something that stops her being a movie star. Maybe because her tellyface is so iconic now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> why would you even do that to yourself?
> 
> Mark Kermode says Jennifer Aniston has a telly face, I think he is really right, there is something that stops her being a movie star. Maybe because her tellyface is so iconic now.



It was forced upon me via the consensus of others and I had to bow to the majority decision.
It's so bad that I didn't even care when the dog died, and I almost always get grit in my eye when dogs die on tele.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 29, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I liked her. Have you seen her in Hard Candy? She nearly chops of a peadophile's cock.



Yeah, I found her so annoying in that that my sympathy was very much with the paedo.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Is it because she is quite smug?


----------



## Sadken (Mar 29, 2009)

And she's got a really whiny voice


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I like her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I found her so annoying in that that *my sympathy was very much with the paedo*.



one for the files

*writes down*


----------



## Scrus (Mar 29, 2009)

I watched Kung Fu Panda

It was excellent, funny, really good. Today I even replayed some of the scenes



How I watched it, is that I didn't know which actors the voices belonged to  until the end, so it was a big surprise. When you know you associate the animated characters with the actors. 

But yes it's true, Kung Fu panda is really good.


----------



## pboi (Mar 29, 2009)

The Escapist.

Travesty it wasnt released...recommend you all download and watch.  Brian Cox is amazing


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2009)

it was released


----------



## Kanda (Mar 29, 2009)

In Bruges, for about the 6th time, I force it upon everyone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> You confound me



I am in shock. BBT is terrible, I would hate ten episodes in a row to be forced on me.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I am in shock. BBT is terrible, I would hate ten episodes in a row to be forced on me.



Me too. For me it's in the same league as 'Just Shoot Me'


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to watch that too.
And Grabbit The Rabbit and The Hoobs.

the worst is Room For Improvement and that type of show.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 30, 2009)

I honestly don't understand that 'Just Shoot Me' show. I don't understand how it exists and how people laugh at it.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you have to watch the Raymond show? I want to stab that Raymond in the face.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to watch whatever's on the list (not the whole show, thankfully, but some people have to watch IT ALL)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Me too. For me it's in the same league as 'Just Shoot Me'



I like just shooot me.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like just shooot me.



I don't understand you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I have to watch that too.
> And Grabbit The Rabbit and The Hoobs.
> 
> the worst is Room For Improvement and that type of show.



Oh wow, I know the chap that invented Grabbit the Rabbit but I have never seen it. I thought he might have been making it up because I had never ever seen it in any listings ever. 

Actually I have not seen him for 10 years and I think Grabbit was old then?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I don't understand you.



Well I used to watch it every day many years ago before I went to work. Im not sure if I actually liked it. I know I spent a lot of time watching ELR and I really really hate that show. 
Raymond is a dilsnick.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well I used to watch it every day many years ago before I went to work. Im not sure if I actually liked it. I know I spent a lot of time watching ELR and I really really hate that show.
> Raymond is a dilsnick.



Well this is it, I used to watch it too, in a half awake way while eating my breakfast, it became routine, but I NEVER laughed. EVER. 

Raymond is a cock, and his wife should leave him.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Raymond is a cock, and his wife should leave him.



His wife is a hottie, if I was her I would never let him go near me. She has also been a bit annoying and unreasonable though. 

The mothers sausage fingers give me the willies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh wow, I know the chap that invented Grabbit the Rabbit but I have never seen it. I thought he might have been making it up because I had never ever seen it in any listings ever.
> 
> Actually I have not seen him for 10 years and I think Grabbit was old then?



it's old alright, but they still show it at 6am - the day officially starts then and it's either Grabbit, The Hoobs or Inuk first thing.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> His wife is a hottie, if I was her I would never let him go near me. She has also been a bit annoying and unreasonable though.
> 
> The mothers sausage fingers give me the willies.



It's his voice. Oh my god. If his VOICE came near me I'd be sick. If I heard that voice trying to be sexy I would not be able to handle it.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 30, 2009)

Twilight (when i put my daughter to bed, i promised her i would watch it before i fell asleep myself :|, its her favourite dvd...)

and 

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Lea (Mar 30, 2009)

Watched all 7 episodes on DVD of Cashmere Mafia. Sort of like Sex and The City for women in their 40s.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2009)

Hiroshima Mon Amour - great stuff
and I tried to watch Kiss Me Deadly but the DVD is broken


----------



## foo (Mar 30, 2009)

that McKintyre posh chap's stand-up. 

i expected to be irritated all the way though, but he had some quite funny material.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2009)

foo said:


> that McKintyre posh chap's stand-up.
> 
> i expected to be irritated all the way though, but he had some quite funny material.



I really like him 


We watched The Strangers - which was an okay psychological horror, and The Pied Piper of Hutzovina, which led me to feeling that Eugene can be quite a cockend, or maybe it was the camerawoman's jealousy over his new chick that led to that perspective   Still, some cracking jams with various gypsies


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 30, 2009)

The Tattooist - Average...felt more like a TV movie.

City of Men - Inferior follow up to a classic. Utter crap tbh.

Pineapple Express - Do you remember those Pryor/Wilder comedy-thrillers from the 80s? This was pretty much the same except they added cannabis into the formula. 

The Crew - A real shit British gangster flick. I cannot even begin how crap this was. Even with the added bonus of lesbians and strippers, it still failed. Terrible crime of a movie.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 30, 2009)

foo said:


> that McKintyre posh chap's stand-up.
> 
> i expected to be irritated all the way though, but he had some quite funny material.



I actually found him quite funny too, even if he does sound exactly like Edward from the shop in the league of gentlemen 

I watched Spider, fucking ace film  Underworld, much better than expected, nice winding storyline, and FUCK ME JUST REMEMBERED.....national geographic channels most amazing moments, while tripping to fuck. That was nuts. Recommended if you like that sort of shit 

Also watched a couple of episodes of the wire, struggling with it tbh.....


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2009)

E 1-3 of True Blood, I am Legend (OK-ish), Star Fleet, Heroes E20...


----------



## Lea (Mar 30, 2009)

Watched Haunting in Connecticut at the cinema yesterday. The photos of the dead people reminds me of another film I have seen but can't remember the title. It was OK but nothing exceptional.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2009)

All seven episodes of "Children of the Stones" (again). I keep forgetting just how fucking brilliant it was for a late 1970s children's telly programme.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2009)

An episode of 'Real Time with Bill Maher' - I downloaded 'Religulous' and wanted to get a flavour for who he is...

3 episodes of Star Fleet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sicko - the Michael Moore universal health care thing - equally irritating and inspiring


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> All seven episodes of "Children of the Stones" (again). I keep forgetting just how fucking brilliant it was for a late 1970s children's telly programme.



I remember being scared witless by that as a kid. Great programme

We watched "The Mist" - adapted from the Stephen King novella - very good. Quite frightening and shocking at times and it does make the unbelievable seem believable. Also quite uncompromising in certain ways as well. I enjoyed it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 31, 2009)

Is that the same as the fog?


----------



## Sadken (Mar 31, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> An episode of 'Real Time with Bill Maher' - I downloaded 'Religulous' and wanted to get a flavour for who he is...



I'm a big fan of his & I watch that show most weeks.  Really liked the film too.

Things I saw recently:

Pineapple Express again and it was better this time by far.

Role Models - Very funny in parts and Paul Rudd is a bit of a dude in a sort of "new Vince Vaughn" kind of way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that the same as the fog?


no, though there is a remake of John Carpenter's The Fog out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that the same as the fog?





Orang Utan said:


> no, though there is a remake of John Carpenter's The Fog out.



It confused me too. Not seen the remake of "The Fog" and not sure if I saw the original (I think so but years ago)

I'd recommend "The Mist" though, very good


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2009)

the original is rather good, but the new one doesn't look too good. There was also a James Herbert book called The Fog but it was a totally different story.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2009)

Watching Step Brothers atm, lotsa lulz so far


----------



## Sadken (Mar 31, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Watching Step Brothers atm, lotsa lulz so far



"It's the fuckin Catalina Wine Mixer" 

"Call me Night Hawk"

"I'm Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrek and I can sing hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh
and I can sing hiiiiiiiiiiiiii-iiiiiiiiiiiiii-iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh"

Veeeeeeeeery quotable film, didn't really like it first 2 times I saw it but, like a lot of Will Ferrell stuff, the third viewing was the charm.  Probably his third best film as well, after Anchorman and Talledega Knights.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2009)

Sadken said:


> "It's the fuckin Catalina Wine Mixer"



A damn good scene xD

"I'll have any job you've got going for me, as long as it isn't sex with old ladies and bear traps" 

I've laughed a lot at this film, which I wasn't really expecting to.

Die Hard 4.0 next


----------



## Sadken (Mar 31, 2009)

Another quality film


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2009)

Ha yep, my Tuesday are awesome 

I take the day off on holiday to do my driving course, leave at 8, get back 12:30 and just watch films from lovefilm, eat junk food and chillax 

Sadly it'll come to an end within a month, so I gota make the most of it for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2009)

Watching the first scene, I feel I really should invest in surround sound for films like this


----------



## Sadken (Mar 31, 2009)

I keep thinking about the Catalina Wine Mixer and laughing out loud to myself now....

Yeah, surround sound's the thing alright.  I need it too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I remember being scared witless by that as a kid. Great programme.


Even now, 32 years after it was broadcast on ITV at 4.30pm, it was still classified "PG", where most kid's progs from that era get a "U".
The horribly eerie atonal singing and music got right under my skin too!


> We watched "The Mist" - adapted from the Stephen King novella - very good. Quite frightening and shocking at times and it does make the unbelievable seem believable. Also quite uncompromising in certain ways as well. I enjoyed it


I've read the story, I might bother with the film now someone with good taste has recommended it!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> the original is rather good, but the new one doesn't look too good. There was also a James Herbert book called The Fog but it was a totally different story.



With Captain Hook as one of the incidental characters.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 31, 2009)

Changeling.  Was decent, but I've preferred some of Eastwood's others.

Going to watch In bruges tonight i think


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Changeling.  Was decent, but I've preferred some of Eastwood's others.
> 
> Going to watch In bruges tonight i think



I thought In Bruges was a pretty good film.

Just packed up Die Hard and Step Brothers for the postie.

Die Hard was more awesome then I thought, John McClane amazes me... hmmm I think I may need to use a spoiler tag, be back when I find out how its done 



Spoiler: Die Hard



The guy runs the fit asian chick over with a damn Jeep, now this bitch can take a damn SUV spearing her at god knows what speed but the robot mofo survives?  Then Mr McClane comes along when shes in the elevator and BAM! one punch she's K.O'd.  Thats right, McClane has more force in a punch then a speeding SUV 



I loved the one liners, and the action scenes were brilliant, its nice to watch films when no one else is in the house, so I can cheer and scream at the action


----------



## baldrick (Mar 31, 2009)

Hunger.

about the 1981 hunger strike in the maze.

very very good.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 1, 2009)

More Angel Season 4 - Ground State (Ep2)

Alexa Davalos = yum.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2009)

The first episode of Painkiller Jane.

It's a bit cheap and the actings not all that but I'll stick with it.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> An episode of 'Real Time with Bill Maher' - I downloaded 'Religulous' and wanted to get a flavour for who he is...
> 
> 3 episodes of Star Fleet.



Oh is Religulous out now, goody. Real Time is excellent, been going for a while. The best one's are the interviews with some horrible right-winger like Anne Coulter. He used to do Unpolitically Correct in the 90s if you ever saw that.

Started watching Mad Men last night which I hadn't heard of before this thread.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I thought In Bruges was a pretty good film.



Yeah.  I watched about the first 30 then had to crash, having already watched the new 24 episode.



> Just packed up Die Hard and Step Brothers for the postie.
> 
> Die Hard was more awesome then I thought, John McClane amazes me... hmmm I think I may need to use a spoiler tag, be back when I find out how its done
> 
> ...



Do you mean the new Die hard?  I thought htat was pretty poor all in all.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I thought In Bruges was a pretty good film.
> 
> Just packed up Die Hard and Step Brothers for the postie.
> 
> ...




Maybe you should have said die hard 4.0, that way I wouldnt have clicked on the spoiler thinking "thats ok, Ive watched die hard".


----------



## Yetman (Apr 1, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Watching the first scene, I feel I really should invest in surround sound for films like this



A good set of headphones are well worth investing in if your watching films on your own 

I watched King Arthur (Directors Cut) with the mrs cos she loves that sort of shit. Was pretty good actually.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 1, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe you should have said die hard 4.0, that way I wouldnt have clicked on the spoiler thinking "thats ok, Ive watched die hard".



Apologies, I had mentioned above though that it was 4.0, but guess if ya didn't see that sucks to click it.




			
				RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Do you mean the new Die hard? I thought htat was pretty poor all in all.



Yea, I hadn't heard great things, so my expectations where very low so was surprised when I found myself getting into it.

A few of the scenes, because of the way I am I had to say "Oh come on thats BS" but then got into the spirit of it and realised this is John mudafecking McClane, he can do anything 




			
				Yetman said:
			
		

> A good set of headphones are well worth investing in if your watching films on your own



Sounds like a good idea, I'd assume it'd be cheaper then investing in a decent sound system.


On the issue of todays visual entertainment, just finished watching Faceoff in bluray  A classic for me, still pretty good with some really nicely done scenes that I appreciated now I'm a little bit older and its not just about the bang bang, and pew pew of the sexy golden dragon guns 

Lovefilm haven't got anything ready for me yet, so unfortunately don't think I'll be getting anything tomorrow


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow nearly ended up watching Last Kiss again. All the characters in that film are wankers, I don't know why I'm meant to care.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Wow nearly ended up watching Last Kiss again. All the characters in that film are wankers, I don't know why I'm meant to care.



Is that the one with Zach Braff basically playing Zach Braff? The only redeeming feature of that film is Rachel Bilson looking cute.

Watched *Way of the Gun* last night, first time in ages, forgot how bloody awesome a film it is (and how well written the script is).

It also has one of the best opening scenes I've ever seen -  

Also, the super-slow car chase down the alley is


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2009)

"Talk to Her" and "Bad Education" by Almodovar.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 2, 2009)

Black Balloon.

Australian film that was surprisingly enjoyable. 

Shame they couldn't call it 'Black Sheep.'


----------



## smmudge (Apr 2, 2009)

Vol 2 of Neon Genesis Evangelion. I love it!


----------



## pboi (Apr 2, 2009)

watched ~Gran Torino again.  Toitally amazing film, not sure why I love it so much.   Should have had all the Oscars!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2009)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest and Saw V coming tomorrow


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 3, 2009)

Ratatouille . Lovely little film, amazing animation


----------



## Sadken (Apr 3, 2009)

Have I already said Role Models is funny?  I'm gonna watch I love you, Man when I get home tonight - I'm on a Paul Rudd tip at the moment; he speaks to me on a pretty deep level.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 3, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'm gonna watch I love you, Man when I get home tonight - I'm on a Paul Rudd tip at the moment; he speaks to me on a pretty deep level.



you will not be disappointed in 'i love you , man' sadken, i promise. 

you really have a ruddcrush dont you!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Ratatouille . Lovely little film, amazing animation



I keep putting this on thinking my son will like it but he keeps telling me to change it


----------



## Sadken (Apr 3, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> you will not be disappointed in 'i love you , man' sadken, i promise.
> 
> you really have a ruddcrush dont you!



Yeah, I completely do.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 3, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I completely do.



you need to buy aprils vanity fair....








lordy  ^ hehehe....the apatow posse are featured in it.

enjoy 'i love you,man' tonight.....im _sure_ you will.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha, that looks amazing!  Seth Rogen has loads loaddddds of weight, hasn't he?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2009)

Brief Encounter - en ebsolutely meddening, dreadfully snobbish film that portrays two cowards who fall in love and don't do anything about it. Fools. 
Great camerawork cos it's a David Lean film, but it's hard to admire from here in the 21st century. The way they talk is incredible - did people really ever talk like that?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 3, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Haha, that looks amazing!  Seth Rogen has loads loaddddds of weight, hasn't he?



yeah he has, compared to say 'knocked up' and '40 year old virgin' etc etc days and that he looks_ totally _different.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 3, 2009)

Tropic Thunder-utter wank


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 3, 2009)

Grandma Death said:


> Tropic Thunder-utter wank



with the exception of RDJr.! 

you know its right!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2009)

It's hilarious!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 3, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It's hilarious!





youve good taste or taste good, or something, or both , orang utan


----------



## Scrus (Apr 4, 2009)

they tried to get me to hab i said no no no


----------



## Scrus (Apr 4, 2009)

you dont like people like me do you , you keep this special porno website for you and your friends dont you, unfortunately you found the wrong person


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 4, 2009)

Scrus said:


> you dont like people like me do you , you keep this special porno website for you and your friends dont you, unfortunately you found the wrong person


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> with the exception of RDJr.!
> 
> you know its right!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 4, 2009)

Cass - Waste of time really, guy was a football hooligan and er thats it


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2009)

Scrus said:


> you dont like people like me do you , you keep this special porno website for you and your friends dont you, unfortunately you found the wrong person



mmm

rereading this again, what the fucks this all about?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 5, 2009)

Unforgiven - Excellent Movie


----------



## smmudge (Apr 5, 2009)

King of Kong last night. Was a fairly interesting watch with a friend while we drank lots of wine.

Today I watched In This World. I thought it was very good. Made me cry too!


----------



## baldrick (Apr 5, 2009)

waltz with bashir 

and burn after reading.  well, half an hour of it.  got bored and turned it off.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2009)

Bleak Moments

I _really_ liked this, for several reasons - Norman, ciggies smoked in work, Liz Smith, the slowness, the sherry, the sexual tension in THAT scene, and the (probably) unintentionally funny moments.  

Mike Leigh in 1971 - nowt much changed after that eh?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It's hilarious!



I agree, Tropic Thunder is a classic. Unlike fucking Pineapple Express which I wasted an hour on before turning it off the other night. Absolute PESH.

I also watched The Cell with Jennifer Lopez. Contrary to popular belief, I didnt think it was that bad story wise, a bit ropey like but not shit........but........the visuals....fucking hell.....this is one of the most beautiful films I've ever seen, pissing on The Fall and even Delicatessen in terms of eyecandy.

Worth watching if you go for amazing photography over plot


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 8, 2009)

I watched the penultimate episode of series 2 of The Wire. Great stuff, will watch final episode tonight. And I've got DVD of series 3 waiting in the wings.


----------



## derf (Apr 8, 2009)

Almost all of my DVD collection was left in the UK as I couldn't carry them but I have a load converted to WMV and an slowly recollecting the lost ones.
I was just given a combo DVD with all the Star wars movies. I just converted the lot and watched Episode 3, A new hope last night.
Just got 4 more bond films today and Cage's 'next'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

Control - beautifully shot and acted


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Control - beautifully shot and acted



Oh, I watched that a few months ago and I intend to watch it again soon. Best movie I have watched in the last year.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2009)

finally started on Mad men last night. Not bad stuff, based on the first two.

Not a great time for mrs b to decide to give up smoking tho


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I also watched The Cell with Jennifer Lopez. Contrary to popular belief, I didnt think it was that bad story wise, a bit ropey like but not shit........but........the visuals....fucking hell.....this is one of the most beautiful films I've ever seen, pissing on The Fall and even Delicatessen in terms of eyecandy.
> 
> Worth watching if you go for amazing photography over plot



i thought it was pretty shit overall, but it did have some visually pretty ace bits.  Like the bit with the horse getting sliced up


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2009)

Episodes one and two of "Spiral". Just as good as I remember it.


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 9, 2009)

Just watched Blow (it's also on TV Sunday I think) excellent movie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2009)

Live action film of "Death Note" - noy bad, I'd read iffy reviews and the CGI of Ryuk was a bit funny at times but on the whole I enjoyed it.

Thought the guy playing "L" was brilliant.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2009)

Bolt

The room was dusty OK?


----------



## Scrus (Apr 10, 2009)

I watched kill bill one and my favorite scene from this movie

is this


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 10, 2009)

Watched Episode 1 of Band of Brothers - I watch the whole series every couple of years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2009)

Profundo Rosso - overlong, incoherent and tedious like so many Italian giallos, yet saved by some gruesome and visually splendid set pieces and Goblin's first and best Argento soundtrack


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 10, 2009)

the original Forbidden Planet - still ace


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2009)

I haven't seen that since I was a kid.
Just added to the list - over 700 in it now -


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2009)

Episodes 3-8 of "Spiral".


----------



## Lily (Apr 10, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Episodes 3-8 of "Spiral".


I'm watching "Spiral" on BBC4. I thought they had only broadcast 4(of6) episodes so far.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 10, 2009)

colbhoy said:


> Watched Episode 1 of Band of Brothers - I watch the whole series every couple of years.



aint that good is it?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 10, 2009)

Equus. A mesmerizing performance from Burton.


----------



## Miss Potter (Apr 10, 2009)

Marie Antoinette with Kirsten Dunst. Enjoyed it more than I thought I would, I liked the 20th century touches like the soundtrack and the Converse. Not much actually happened though!


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven't seen that since I was a kid.
> Just added to the list - over 700 in it now -



it's great - looks brilliant for its time, genuinely atmospheric, a league beyond a lot of the sci-fi B movies it tends to get lumped in with.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 10, 2009)

i'm being forced to watch quarantine atm 

i'm hiding behind my laptop and cringing at the screams, banging and crunching noises 

the cameraman's just battered an old lady to death with his camera though and he's wiping blood off the lens


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2009)

Re-watched the last 4 episodes of the Wire S4, so that I could start watching S5 - and then watched the first 3 episodes of S5  

My lass came down at one point and went 'how fucking many have you watched now???', so I started counting on my fingers, and she went 'if you have to count, it's too many mum'


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2009)

I watched a load of The Wire last night too. First series for me though. I was enjoying the ones on TV so much I had to dig the DVD out and watch it again. Gonna start on the second series again tonight.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2009)

Lily said:


> I'm watching "Spiral" on BBC4. I thought they had only broadcast 4(of6) episodes so far.



I've got the series on DVD. 

BTW, the original (French telly) format was 8 x 45min episodes.

I can't wait for series 2 to be aired here!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 11, 2009)

The Phantom Menace - I'll be watching the whole lot over Easter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2009)

Spike Lee's "Inside Man" - very good, engaging, interesting, some fine acting, especially from Denzel Washington, though Clive Owen's American accent wavers around a bit!

Really liked the way it swaps from during to and after the bank heist and thought it was very well directed.

Enjoyed it!


----------



## Lily (Apr 11, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> I've got the series on DVD.
> 
> BTW, the original (French telly) format was 8 x 45min episodes.
> 
> I can't wait for series 2 to be aired here!


It's good isn't it.  
Don't think I've seen _good_ French telly before.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 11, 2009)

dirty dancing


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> dirty dancing


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 11, 2009)

Let The Right One In, again - because Pie Face hadn't seen it


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 11, 2009)

is it about morrissey?


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 11, 2009)

The first 3 episodes of Prisoner Cell Block H  Another 29 to go (from the 1st boxed release)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Let The Right One In, again - because Pie Face hadn't seen it



Christ, just looked that up, sounds just like the sort of cheerful fare I'd want to watch repeated times  especially if I was housebound with a fucked leg


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> is it about morrissey?



It's a rather disturbing-sounding swedish vampire film


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 12, 2009)

Attack of the Clones


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 12, 2009)

2 eps of S2 of Mad Men (which keeps getting better and better), Dark Knight and Dark City, which I hadn't seen for ages and had forgotten what a nicely crafted, low key piece of SF it is.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2009)

Peter Jackson's "King Kong" - a bit overlong but enjoyed it. Especially when Kong was picking up then discarding women who weren't Ann Darrow


----------



## theCIA (Apr 12, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Let The Right One In, again - because Pie Face hadn't seen it



excellent movie for a gray day, really enjoyed it. thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 13, 2009)

Batman the joker one - Far better than I expected but then my expectations were pretty low. Bale looked (and sounded) like a great big twat when he was dress up as batman. I think the main problem is that the batman idea is a stupid one, so I think they probably have made just about the best film they could have with what they had. 

The Spirt - Sin City lite. Shit, but ok shit if you like that kind of shit. I think this kind of shit is ok. It didnt feel very 'big', there was no real sense of a big city.


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 13, 2009)

2 episodes of season 2 of Cold Feet (well, I was watching with the wife) and then episode 3 (Carentan) of Band of Brothers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2009)

Kiss Me Deadly - wowzers, what a great film. Everything about it awesome.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 13, 2009)

Revenge of the Sith


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 13, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Revenge of the Sith



Sorry to hear that. Just put it behind you and move on.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 13, 2009)

the first two parts of the 2nd half of BSG4.

A laff riot


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm watching King Arthur right now.
WTF?
It's beyond shit.
It has Britain's two biggest dead-eyed planks in it: Keira Knightly and Clive Owen.
What's with Knightly's teeth talking? It's immensely irritating.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm watching King Arthur right now.
> WTF?
> It's beyond shit.
> It has Britain's two biggest dead-eyed planks in it: Keira Knightly and Clive Owen.
> *What's with Knightly's teeth talking? It's immensely irritating*.



Oh my god yes. I HATE IT.

I do a really good impression of Kiera Knightley in Love, Actually.

Seriously, it's well good.


----------



## middle C (Apr 13, 2009)

Manhattan by Woody Allen.
It was enjoyable.  The black & white picture of Manhattan is classic and nostalgia.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2009)

middle C said:


> Manhattan by Woody Allen.
> It was enjoyable.  The black & white picture of Manhattan is classic and nostalgia.



Agreed. Manhattan never looked so good.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall.

That was overrated. It was totally boring whenever Russell Brand wasn't on screen.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> aint that good is it?



I never got why some people rave about that programme so much.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm watching King Arthur right now.
> WTF?
> It's beyond shit.
> It has Britain's two biggest dead-eyed planks in it: Keira Knightly and Clive Owen.
> What's with Knightly's teeth talking? It's immensely irritating.



I quite like Clive Owen in some things, but I agree, that is a fucking dire film.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Also watched a couple of episodes of the wire, struggling with it tbh.....



I did too, my advice would be to keep up with it, by about episode 5-6 you'll suddenly get hooked, I guarantee it.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 14, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> the first two parts of the 2nd half of BSG4.
> 
> A laff riot



and another couple. nearly there.


----------



## keybored (Apr 14, 2009)

Just saw Lucky Number Slevin, I don't know why I put off watching it for the last few years 'cos I thoroughly enjoyed it. Must have been the title.

And Sexy Beast a couple of nights ago, which was pretty good too.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 14, 2009)

The Wire - Season 2, Episode 6





Spoiler:  episode



*pours one out for D*

Guess that's what happens when Stringer takes a fancy to your bird.

I thought he'd be around for a lot longer (though I guess he'd never have got out of prison like Avon still could)

In other news, Nikos / Nicky is growing on me and I still want Ziggy to die horribly.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 14, 2009)

The rest of S2 of Mad Men, which ends brilliantly, satisfying as both an end if they never make another series, and a perfect springboard into a post-Cuban missile crisis world.

I hope they don't end it here, as I'd love to see how Sterling Cooper reacts to Kennedy being assasinated...


----------



## Yetman (Apr 14, 2009)

That film about Factory Records 

Underworld 2 - good sequel but you can tell the next one is gonna be one of those that you shout 'YOUR NOT ALLOWED TO DO THAT' at the screen when they change the laws of nature and physics in order to milk another movie out of the franchise.

Thirteenth Floor - mmmmmmmmmmmeh, should have enjoyed this much more than I did.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Over the weekend: 

JCVD 
Really enjoyed this one despite not really liking anything he has done before


----------



## markb28970 (Apr 14, 2009)

Saw that 4 months, 3 weeks and 2 days.  Fantastic bit of filmmaking but bloody grim.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

Kiki's Delivery Service - visually beautiful with a great score and a charming story, as you kind of expect from Studio Ghibli 

We'd recorded it from the TV a while ago so had American dubbing rather than subtitles which was a bit jarrring - I didn't like GG's voice at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm watching this:





it's not very good


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 15, 2009)

i nearly went to see it at the ICA, but figured it was a "great title / concept but shit movie" kind of deal


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am watching 'The Room' by Tommy Wiseau, for the second night in a row.

This is the worst film I have ever seen. It is awful. It is so bad that it is brilliant. It has everything in it, and none of it works. I cant believe something this rubbish could ever have been created.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm watching this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I scrolled down that poster thinking "Oh my God, this looks fucking _amazing_ and then saw your comment".  Imagine you, as me, doing that: it was really quite comical.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 15, 2009)

More BSG4.


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 15, 2009)

3:10 To Yuma,  one of the best westerns since The Unforgiven


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

I really think I would like Poltergay. Just by looking at that poster, and the fact OU doesn't like it, makes me think I would really enjoy it.


----------



## keybored (Apr 16, 2009)

Just seen Lord Of War. Not worth your time if you've already seen Blow 'cos it's the same film but with guns not coke and Cage not Depp.

And if you haven't seen Blow, watch that instead. It's better.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy


_"Well, it looks like we got ourselves a bi-lingual bloodfest."_

heh


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I love lamp


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

You stay classy 

(your tag should say 'shutup internet!' instead of just shutup ....)


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
> 
> 
> _"Well, it looks like we got ourselves a bi-lingual bloodfest."_
> ...



Probably one of the most quotable films ever 

"Brick. Where did you get the grenade?"
"I don't know"

"I killed a man with a trident"

"Sex Panther"


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Probably one of the most quotable films ever
> 
> "Brick. Where did you get the grenade?"
> "I don't know"
> ...



your username is the same name as  brian fantanas penis....

_"Brian Fantana: People call me the Bry man; I'm the stylish one of the group. I know what you're asking yourself and the answer is yes. I have a nick name for my penis. Its called The Octagon, but I also nick named my testes - my left one is James Westfall and my right one is Doctor Kenneth Noisewater. You ladies play your cards right you just might get to meet the whole gang. "_







maybe sadken wont faint because ive put rudds face here, hope not/so, he has a mancrush on the ruddster ...


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

He's just a very handsome and charismatic man indeedy.

I think Step Brothers - having seen it several times - is nearly as good as Anchorman and Talledega Knights but, definitely, Ron Burgundy is Will Ferrell's best performance.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you seen the trailer for 'I Love you, Man' Sadken?

I can't help but worry it's going to be shit.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Have you seen the trailer for 'I Love you, Man' Sadken?
> 
> I can't help but worry it's going to be shit.



Yeah, and the reviews probably will be shit too but there seems to be a real problem marketing that sort of film for some reason; they always focus on, like, fart gags or something like that for the trailer - just the least funny, most puerile bits which don't seem at all funny out of context- and sometimes aren't in context- when there's often a lot of subtler humour at work within.  

Yeah, I think I am going to argue that there is subtle comedy at work within Will Ferrell films too.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, and the reviews probably will be shit too but there seems to be a real problem marketing that sort of film for some reason; they always focus on, like, fart gags or something like that for the trailer - just the least funny, most puerile bits which don't seem at all funny out of context- and sometimes aren't in context- when there's often a lot of subtler humour at work within.
> 
> Yeah, I think I am going to argue that there is subtle comedy at work within Will Ferrell films too.



You might be right, the marketing for 40 yr old Virgin was the most ridiculously misleading I have ever seen, and put me off seeing the film for years.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> *He's just a very handsome and charismatic man indeedy.*
> 
> I think Step Brothers - having seen it several times - is nearly as good as Anchorman and Talledega Knights but, definitely, Ron Burgundy is Will Ferrell's best performance.





'I love you, man' is excellent, dont listen to electrogirl! 

its fab.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> You might be right, the marketing for 40 yr old Virgin was the most ridiculously misleading I have ever seen, and put me off seeing the film for years.



Yeah, and I distinctly remember seeing adverts for In Bruge and saying "why do people even bother making films like that?" only to find that it was, in fact, brilliant.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 16, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> 'I love you, man' is excellent, dont listen to electrogirl!
> 
> its fab.



I didn't actually say it was shit tbf, I haven't seen it.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I didn't actually say it was shit tbf, I haven't seen it.



no i know you didnt...sorry 

i have seen it and i loved it, but i love all those films.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

How did you see it, MA?  You were saying it was cool before it was released - did you watch that crappy cam version that's knocking around online?  I'm waiting for a decent release or I might, y'know, go to the cinema.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> How did you see it, MA?  You were saying it was cool before it was released - did you watch that crappy cam version that's knocking around online?  I'm waiting for a decent release or I might, y'know, go to the cinema.









i saw a screener of it. yeah do the cinema!


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, might do that this weekend then.  Is that you in the pic?  Pleasebethebrunette,pleasebethebrunette,pleasebethebrunette.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 16, 2009)

That's rashida jones you divbrain


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, might do that this weekend then.  Is that you in the pic?  Pleasebethebrunette,pleasebethebrunette,pleasebethebrunette.



yes do it this weekend...you were supposed to be looking at the rudd porn.  


anywaaaay, go see it, if you dont laugh like hell i'll send you however much your ticket was, thats how much i believe in 'bromance'.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That's rashida jones you divbrain



he hasnt seen 'i love you, man' 


she is also fab in it!

im trying to sell this film big time on here....


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> yes do it this weekend...you were supposed to be looking at the rudd porn.
> 
> 
> anywaaaay, go see it, if you dont laugh like hell i'll send you however much your ticket was, thats how much i believe in 'bromance'.



He's the brunette I was talkin' about!


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That's rashida jones you divbrain



Yeah?  They ought to call you Rashida Moans.  Or Dickface.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> He's the brunette I was talkin' about!



hehe....

no im not paul rudd. sorry. 

although, he smells of babies heads.

everyone knows thats a wonderful smell. 

beofre you ask, yes i smelt his head.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh God _damn_ you, MA.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2009)

Let The Right One In - what a great film - me and my flatmate were still talking about it hours afterwards - there aren't many film like that, are there?


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Let The Right One In - what a great film - me and my flatmate were still talking about it hours afterwards - there aren't many film like that, are there?



Is this Urbans movie equivalent to The Wire?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2009)

It very well might be


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet Dreams - bio of Patsy Cline

Jessica Lange was great in it, although her lipsynching wasn't exactly brilliant


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It very well might be



What's the 411?  I've seen the name but not been arsed to take an interest in "good" films lately.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2009)

there's a thread about it - check it out!


----------



## Yetman (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm gonna watch it tonight 

Got the orphanage as well. Euro horror double thrill for me 

*gets in palomitas de maíz*


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 16, 2009)

Flirting - excellent follow-up to The Year My Voice Broke


----------



## Yetman (Apr 17, 2009)

last half of Meet the Fokkers was ace, as was Let The Right One In


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 17, 2009)

Episode of Firefly - Jaynestown 

Episode of The West Wing - Somebody's going to Emergency, Somebody's going to Jail 

I think I may restart on The West Wing again in a few months (I've got them all on DVD)


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 18, 2009)

PERSEPOLIS - French Animated Movie about Iranian Refugee during Islamic Revolution


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2009)

For A Few Dollars More

Totally ace.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 19, 2009)

P.S. I Love You (apparently ....i dont remember that though....)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2009)

I started watching MAd Men.

That era looked well shit, but the program is cool.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2009)

"My Name is Bruce" - now I have a lot of time for Bruce Campbell and his movies but, sadly, not this one which was utter rubbish. Not funny or ironic just embarrasing


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 19, 2009)

Tale of Two Sisters - Korean Horror Movie


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> last half of Meet the Fokkers was ace



I really like the two 'meet the' films  

Fokkers was the better of the two for me


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I really like the two 'meet the' films
> 
> Fokkers was the better of the two for me


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 19, 2009)

Meet the Fokkers was a hundred times better than Meet the Parents, yet the rotten tomato critical meter appears to indicate otherwise.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 19, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Episode of Firefly - Jaynestown


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Meet the Fokkers was a hundred times better than Meet the Parents, yet the rotten tomato critical meter appears to indicate otherwise.



FOCKERS


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Doomsday last night... 

Totally ludicrous and unoriginal but liked it for a Sunday night Apocolypsefest.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 20, 2009)

A Very Long Engagement - beautiful as always with Jean Pierre Jeunet's films, went on for a bit and kind of dragged in the middle but got going again toward the last quarter when you started to understand the story better and the intrigue picked up.

Recommended, for those who like sceneery & stories over action & drama.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> FOCKERS



what an odd spelling mistake to be bothered about.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2009)

fokkers are something else entirely


----------



## Yetman (Apr 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


>



Theres actually a german fokker in a very long engagement. 

This is the 2nd time I've had weird coincidences happen today. Hmmm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm about to watch Southland Tales - I don't know why - I heard it's shit and I don't remember ordering it


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2009)

Last 4 episodes of the Wire S5

I have scabs on my chin

Saving the features for later


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2009)

Southland Tales - WTF? Even more wilfully obscure and incoherent than Donnie Darko - it's the worst kind of pretentiious toss - plumbs new levels of shallowness, whilst hoping forlornly people will misread convoluted and confusing as deep and interesting.
And The Rock and SMG are fucking terrible actors.
I didn't like it


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 20, 2009)

Faust. Emil Jannings STILL creeps me out when I watch this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2009)

Is that the Murnau one? Been digging his stuff recently.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2009)

Fokk off


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm about to watch Southland Tales - I don't know why - I heard it's shit and I don't remember ordering it



Do you think you are unconsciously trying to make yourself more grumpy?


----------



## Sadken (Apr 20, 2009)

lol.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Do you think you are unconsciously trying to make yourself more grumpy?



perhaps - though i'm at lovefilm's power when it comes to films to watch - next up is a film about a a miner's strike in West Virginia in the 20s - I doubt that will cheer me up and Saw IV won't either


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 20, 2009)

Matewan?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2009)

aye! Any good? A commie mate highly recommends it and it is a John Sayles film, so I thought it was bound to be quality


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Saw 4 is ridiculous. It made me laugh more than anything. So many tests! He must give them about 82 tests in this one.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> aye! Any good? A commie mate highly recommends it and it is a John Sayles film, so I thought it was bound to be quality



got it, never got round to it but h eard it's great. It's got Will "Bonnie Prince Billy" Oldham in it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 20, 2009)

How good is teh range on Lovefilm?  Will it generally find pretty much any film you could think of?


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 20, 2009)

most of season 1 of 30 Rock


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2009)

any good? Looks well contrived and wacky


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 21, 2009)

it's really grown on me. very fast paced, very sharp, not totally unwacky i guess


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2009)

well I've gone all serious and am watching a torrent of Adam Curtis docs - the first series is Pandora's Box - which so far seems to be about Soviet uber rationalism. applying sciences like engineering to human behaviour - some great use of arhive footage. He works hard, that Curtis.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

More Spooks
Last episode of S2 and first episode of S3


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> More Spooks
> Last episode of S2 and first episode of S3



S2 was the best by a country mile


----------



## Voley (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm halfway through S3 of The Wire now. Enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Lea (Apr 21, 2009)

Watched "Let the Right One In" the Swedish vampire flick last night at the Genesis cinema on the Mile End Road for £3.50. Wasn't what I expected but very good none the less even though it was quite gory for my tastes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> S2 was the best by a country mile



Did really enjoy S2, last few episodes were wicked 

Seems that a lot of people have found the quality starts going downhill now but I will stick with it and see how we find it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Did really enjoy S2, last few episodes were wicked
> 
> Seems that a lot of people have found the quality starts going downhill now but I will stick with it and see how we find it.



I haven't actually watched series 3 properly, but I found 4/5/6 just started getting really samey.  There was much more variety with S2 and the whole stitching Tom up was done really well.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

Lea said:


> Watched "Let the Right One In" the Swedish vampire flick last night at the Genesis cinema on the Mile End Road for £3.50. Wasn't what I expected but very good none the less even though it was quite gory for my tastes.



Yeah, I might go and see this soon


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> the whole stitching Tom up was done really well.



 

I quite like the characters and although it is a bit ludicrous (Hollyoaks?) in places it is good easy school night viewing.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 21, 2009)

Jonas Bros south park - lol

Watched a bit of Crank but decided to watch it again when I'm more in the mood, last time I watched it was round Zenie's off my clart so cant remember much (apart from some bizarre thai market fightshagging scene?)


----------



## Sadken (Apr 21, 2009)

30 Rock is a decent Arrrested Development substitute.  That's the place it has in my affections.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I quite like the characters and although it is a bit ludicrous (Hollyoaks?) in places it is good easy school night viewing.



I have to say I do like the characters, Adam and Zaff, who replace Tom and the others, I just think the writing and stories got far more repetitive later on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that the Murnau one?


It is indeed.


----------



## pboi (Apr 21, 2009)

Crank 2.


bllody brilliant. not got into a film like that in a long time.   i laughed, i cheered !!  maybe its the gamer in me


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 21, 2009)

The exorcism of Emily Rose

It would have been better as a channel 5 movie


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 22, 2009)

Eden Lake 

What's the middling classes worse nightmare? Being stuck in a forest (minus the Chelsea Tractor) with a bunch of hoodies.

Shit film and the only reason I kept watching it was because of Kelly Reilly's tits. You see them wobbling, whether wet, muddy, dry etc. I was hoping that she'd be totally naked at the end...oh well.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2009)

The Orphanage 

Nicely done, fairly run of the mill story but gets interesting at the end. Recommended.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I have to say I do like the characters, Adam and Zaff, who replace Tom and the others, I just think the writing and stories got far more repetitive later on.



More Spooks

Watched the second episode of series three last night. 

Tom is gone


----------



## Sadken (Apr 22, 2009)

I liked the Orphanage, but I can't see me ever wanting to see it again.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Yetman said:


> The Orphanage
> 
> Nicely done, fairly run of the mill story but gets interesting at the end. Recommended.



I liked it too. 

With or without the 'ooze' it is good


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I liked it too.
> 
> With or without the 'ooze' it is good



I tend to avoid oozing to films that involve deformed children and freaky patters of footsteps (esp when using surround sound) 

Unless its something like Society, in which case, bring on the freaks


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 23, 2009)

XXX disappointing tbh


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 23, 2009)

Role Models.

Entertaining enough.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 23, 2009)

ALL of 30 Rock Season 2


----------



## pootle (Apr 24, 2009)

I watched "The Wrestler" last night.

How fucking brilliant is that film?  Damn near broke my tiny heart!


----------



## smmudge (Apr 24, 2009)

Memories of a Murder
Crimson Gold

Both ok, nothing outstanding.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 24, 2009)

Crank 2: High Voltage.

Completely ridiculous film, well over the top but a few laughs and a nice bit of escapism!


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Apr 24, 2009)

Firaaq - about muslims and hindus riots in Gujarat, i really enjoyed it despite the fact it was an iffy copy and missed some subtitles.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 24, 2009)

6ft under - final ep of season 3.

Fuck.


----------



## grubby local (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi people,

I often scan this thread for lovefilm ideas, thought it was time I shared the one's I'd seen recently and give a thumbs up. Many have been mentioned on this thread but if you haven't seen I recommend ....

Hunger - Written/directed by Steve McQueen. Bobby Sands hunger strike '81
Peresopolis - Animated child/teenager's view of Iranian revolution
The Clangers - Worth another look at the work of the late, great Oliver Postgate
The Wave - based on a Californian high school experiment about how fascism could rise again, but made in Germany. Stays with you.
Princess Mononoke - For me the best animation of Japan's Studio Ghibli.
Nathan Barley - One-off six-part half-hour mini-classic comedy of Hoxton wankers. "You are all idiots!"
Garth Marenghi's Darkplace - Bizarre six-part half hour comedy classic in an 80s stylee. 
The Thick of it - Armando Iannucci's political satire
Babylon - soundsystem reggae clash classic uk black cinema from Brixton made in 1980
The Harder They Come - Jimmy Cliff vehicle from '70s Jamaica
Porco Rosso - Another Studio Ghibli of a flying pig.
Horton Hears A Who - Faithful Dr Suess animation, mindbinding tale.
Persona - 60s Ingmar Bergman. Disturbing but great.
Life in the Undergrowth - Attenborough at his best
Hearts and Minds - winner of 1974 best doc, Vietnam behind the scnenes
Salvador - Oliver Stones best film? The 'making of' is true Gonzo.

Please continue with the top recommendations/slag offs .... cheers! gx


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Jonas Bros south park - lol
> 
> Watched a bit of Crank but decided to watch it again when I'm more in the mood, last time I watched it was round Zenie's off my clart so cant remember much (apart from some bizarre thai market fightshagging scene?)


 
OMG I forgot about that! 



pboi said:


> Crank 2.
> 
> 
> bllody brilliant. not got into a film like that in a long time. i laughed, i cheered !! maybe its the gamer in me


 
Oooh cool might get this one, although it's not actually out yet. 



Sadken said:


> I liked the Orphanage, but I can't see me ever wanting to see it again.


 
Is it *very* scary? 



grubby local said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I often scan this thread for lovefilm ideas, thought it was time I shared the one's I'd seen recently and give a thumbs up. Many have been mentioned on this thread but if you haven't seen I recommend ....
> 
> ...


 
I do the same as you, thanks for the recommendations. 

Horton hears a who is an awesome film.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 24, 2009)

Nah, it's a tense psychological job, Zenie.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 24, 2009)

I think the new south park might be one of the best ever by the way.


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Nah, it's a tense psychological job, Zenie.


 
will it come back to me in my nightmares?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2009)

S3 of the IT Crowd

funnier than the second, not as funny as the first

have developed a bit of a thing about Jen now though - it's that stupid laugh combined with the hair and skirts, I think


----------



## smmudge (Apr 24, 2009)

grubby local said:


> Hi people,
> The Wave - based on a Californian high school experiment about how fascism could rise again, but made in Germany. Stays with you.



 Just got this through, it's been on the 'unavailable' list for aages!

I've heard it's similar to Das Experiment, which is a good film, which is why I wanted to see it. 
For a good film looking at the Nazi era I would definitely recommend Sophie Scholl. One of my favourite German films!


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2009)

What other films are good right now, my boyfriend is so fucked off with me watching French films he asked me why I didn't move to France, so no foreign language please, unless it's Russian!


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 24, 2009)

What have I watched...

X-Men Origins: Wolverine...not bad, some actually good bits, some iffy bits. Not helped that I was watching a screener copy with about half the finished CGI missing...altho it was an eye popper as to how much stuff is digitally mapped!!

Dune Fanedit...absolutely ace, with loads of knackered footage...about as complete as you can get from Lynch's stock, altho I disagreed with the editors decision to cut the VO by Irulan in favour of some other dude


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 25, 2009)

The Grifters - great movie, Huston is stunning


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 25, 2009)

Episode 8 (The Last Patrol) of Band of Brothers. Watched episodes 6 and 7 on Wed and Thursday night respectively. They are quite probably the 2 best episodes of the whole series.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2009)

Mean Girls, on Film 4.  Thought it was pretty excellent, love these dark kind of US teen films, like that, Heathers, etc.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 26, 2009)

Righteous Kill


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 26, 2009)

"The Sopranos" series 5, episode 3. The one where Junior starts to lose the plot and Tony hastily cuts him out, then thinks better of it.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 26, 2009)

the color purple


----------



## Voley (Apr 26, 2009)

Naked, the Mike Leigh film. Been years since I saw it. Weirdly, for a movie that made very little sense to me, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2009)

colbhoy said:


> Episode 8 (The Last Patrol) of Band of Brothers. Watched episodes 6 and 7 on Wed and Thursday night respectively. They are quite probably the 2 best episodes of the whole series.



Seconded, been watching some of these recently.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 26, 2009)

The Wrestler.

Wonderful.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Buffy 
Have I got news for you


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 27, 2009)

28:06:42:12
donnie darko


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2009)

Assembly 



> ASSEMBLY follows one man s journey in search of truth and honour during a Civil War where China saw one of its bloodiest battles. Winter 1948: Captain Guzidi leads an infantry unit consisting of just 46 men on a sniping mission to defend the south bank of the Wen River. Their orders are to fight until the retreat assembly call is charged. That call never comes


 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Assembly-DVD-Feng-Xiagang/dp/B0015DLZXW



Heaven and Earth

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107096/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 28, 2009)

Pirates of the Caribbean - Dead Man's Chest


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wall-E.

Absolutely gobsmacking animation & refeshingly smart too. 

Loved the fact that there wasn't even any dialog for the 1st half of the film - Beautifully made  - an animation classic for sure.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Got round to seeing Bond - Quantum of Solace 
Rubbish and slow


----------



## rollinder (Apr 29, 2009)

just had a mini Dexter marathon, catching up on the lasst four episodes of season two that'd missed
knew spoilers that she'd 



Spoiler: last episodes



kil Doakes and then get killed by Dexter but not like that or that she's set up Angel for rape then try and kill both Dexter and the kids by having them burn to death too



now all I need is to find a reliable stream to catch up on the last few episodes of The Wire before season two starts


----------



## breasticles (Apr 29, 2009)

into the wild. christopher mccandless was a bit of a fool, fair do's, but its a beautiful film and emile hirsch is my new imaginary boyfie.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 29, 2009)

Kill Bill 1 & 2


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 29, 2009)

The first half of the original Manchurian Candidate which was really good.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2009)

The Devil's *Advocate*


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2009)

Dead Man

A Jim Jarmusch film, black and white, set in western frontiers, funny, violent, intelligent - stars Johnny Depp whose name is Bill Blake, and a character of a native American who is convinced JD is THE William Blake and keeps quoting at him - I fucking loved it 

Oh, and Robert Mitchum fucking rocks in it as well, as does Lance Henriksen


----------



## smmudge (May 2, 2009)

Over the past few days:

Juno - yeah, a nice film! I didn't find her as annoying as my friend said she is, actually I thought she was very good.

The Wave - interesting concept, I like how we aren't supposed to view any particular character or aspect of the group as necessarily good or bad - it's just what's happening.

Into the Wild - lovely film; great soundtrack, beautifully shot!

Osama - about a family of women living in Afghanistan under the Taliban regime. They need to daughter to pretend she is a boy so she can work and make money. It's really not a happy film, but I'm glad I watched it.

The Story of the Weeping Camel - beautiful! About a nomadic Mongolian family and their camels... they love their camels! I would recommend this to anyone, it's a lovely story and not that long. Patchy subtitles but they're not really needed all the time anyway!

The Circle - a series of short loosely interconnected stories of different Iranian women. Nicely done, lots of symbolism, plenty of tension but not a happy ending, or beginning, or middle.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 2, 2009)

I found that Osama quite upsetting.

I recommend a film called Five In The Afternoon.  It's a lot subtler than Osama but covers a lot of the same issues.


----------



## moonsi til (May 2, 2009)

Oh man just watched the last 2 episodes of S3 of The Wire...been a real roller coaster with plenty of twists and turns..


----------



## smmudge (May 2, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I found that Osama quite upsetting.
> 
> I recommend a film called Five In The Afternoon.  It's a lot subtler than Osama but covers a lot of the same issues.



I loved At Five in the Afternoon!


----------



## sojourner (May 2, 2009)

Blair Witch 2 - it was on the telly.  

Did the usual stupid thing of being alone in the house, telling myself not to be scared it was only a stupid film ffs, but closing the blinds anyway...and then fucking SHITTING myself when I heard noise in the living room 

was the daughter who'd come home early from a party


----------



## mentalchik (May 2, 2009)

Day The Earth Stood Still - Ok'ish i spose as long as you don't compare it to the old film.......


----------



## pboi (May 2, 2009)

Fanboys


loved getting all the geek jokes and cameos


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 3, 2009)

kropotkin said:


> The first half of the original Manchurian Candidate which was really good.



Pisses all over the re-make, that's for sure.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 3, 2009)

Stargate-Continuum. A nice attempt at keeping the franchise ticking over. Good to see so many of the main characters get killed, even if it wasn't permanent.

Pirates of the Caribbean-At World's End. I'm a sucker for pirate films, and this one had plenty of LOL moments. Got to love the monkey and the parrot!


----------



## rekil (May 3, 2009)

The Third Part Of The Night. The lice scenes had me all scratchy.


----------



## Daniel (May 3, 2009)

I'm watching The House Bunny, I am finding it surprisingly funny.


----------



## Sadken (May 3, 2009)

smmudge said:


> Over the past few days:
> 
> Juno - yeah, a nice film! I didn't find her as annoying as my friend said she is, actually I thought she was very good.
> 
> ...



Needs a Will Ferrell in there somewhere.


----------



## Daniel (May 3, 2009)

OMG! I wana learn every word to the ending song of the house bunny, good film imo.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean-At World's End. I'm a sucker for pirate films, and this one had plenty of LOL moments. Got to love the monkey and the parrot!



I thought the first one was amongst the standout 'family entertainment' type action/adventure films of the decade.  But I really didn't enjoy the second, so didn't bother with the third...


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I thought the first one was amongst the standout 'family entertainment' type action/adventure films of the decade.  But I really didn't enjoy the second, so didn't bother with the third...



I like the first and third more than the second (which just seems to be there to set up the story for the much more action-packed third film).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2009)

yeah - that was my beef with the 2nd, the whole thing was a big set up.  It was only in about the last 30 minutes that it seemed to recapture the form of the first.  Perhaps I should try the 3rd after all...


----------



## pboi (May 3, 2009)

deffo do the third man, its well worth it.

i didnt like the second


----------



## Biddlybee (May 3, 2009)

Comandante. Very interesting


----------



## smmudge (May 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Needs a Will Ferrell in there somewhere.



Umm well, I saw the last half of Stranger than Fiction once...


----------



## Ranbay (May 4, 2009)

The Goonies, which has rather more upskirt shots that i recall it did when watching it as a kid... :-/


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2009)

i watched twilight with my daughter thought it was amazin she can't stop watchin it


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 4, 2009)

The tale of Desperaux.


----------



## baldrick (May 4, 2009)

persepolis and under the bombs.


----------



## kropotkin (May 4, 2009)

The original 1962 _Manchurian Candidate_, which was superb. I was really impressed by a lot of what I saw- great dialogue, good story. Incredible Red Scare stuff though!

[and I was very struck by the obvious _homage_ paid to the scene of the killing of the senator and his daughter in the black and white linoleum kitchen in this film by the similar scene at the start of Terminator 2]


----------



## Fictionist (May 4, 2009)

Gladiator


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2009)

The Straight Story

which was doing okay, but then I fell asleep and only woke up right at the end


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2009)

ratcatcher

grim, bleak, depressing.  liked how it projected how it feels to be a kid - lonely, scared, confused.  

not something to watch if you were feeling a bit down in any way though


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2009)

Hunt for Gollum


really enjoyed it and was impressed at how well done it was for the cost.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2009)

Matewan. Essentially an archetypal western but with a socialist message - surprised to see such a left wing film come out of the USA. Stirring stuff.


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2009)

A Western?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2009)

yes. Have you seen it?


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> yes. Have you seen it?



Yes of course I have seen it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2009)

why the confusion then?


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2009)

Because it's not a Western. Not even in the same ball park.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2009)

It's a Western in every sense of the word, apart from the fact that it's set in the 20s. A lone stranger comes into town and helps the trod-upon locals fight back against bullying landowners. Showdown in the main street at the end.


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a Western in every sense of the word, apart from the fact that it's set in the 20s. A lone stranger comes into town and helps the trod-upon locals fight back against bullying landowners. Showdown in the main street at the end.





Keep digging that hole mister.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2009)

if you're going to disagree with me, at least say why, otherwise it's a bit pointless. It's not exactly controversial.


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> if you're going to disagree with me, at least say why, otherwise it's a bit pointless. It's not exactly controversial.



The most obvious one is the fact that West Virginia is in Eastern USA and Westerns focus on the West.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2009)

N_igma said:


> The most obvious one is the fact that West Virginia is in Eastern USA and Westerns focus on the West.


that's irrelevant - there are Westerns made in Asia too


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that's irrelevant - there are Westerns made in Asia too



I know it's wiki but fuck it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_(genre)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I know it's wiki but fuck it:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_(genre)


but that backs up what I said in the first paragraph and even suggests that Westerns don't even have to be set in a specific era, mentioning films like The Three Burials Of Melquiades Estrada. There's even westerns set in space.


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2009)

Ok we'll agree to disagree but I doubt many people out there will say put Matewan in the Western category.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2009)

I doubt it, it's pretty blatantly referencing Westerns. It's like saying The Proposition isn't a Western.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2009)

No it isn't, not at all - 'referencing' westerns isn't the same as _being_ a western.  It may contain a couple of themes in common with westerns, but so do a hell of a lot of films. Your definition is so vague as to include the likes of Schindlers List. It is kinda structured like a western, but, again, so are many films. 

Wrong time, place, setting. They weren't 'landowners' - they were _company bosses_. And they weren't farmers, they were workers. It wasn't a frontier town. It's politics were explicit. None of those factors would matter on there own, but add them altogether and....

It isn't a western.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2009)

i say it's a western - themes, politics, characters, plot - landowners/company bosses - all the same thing


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2009)

anyway, it's a top film and i recommend it highly, western or not


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Hunt for Gollum


Watched this... thought it was rubbish


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 5, 2009)

Spun


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a Western in every sense of the word, apart from the fact that it's set in the 20s. A lone stranger comes into town and helps the trod-upon locals fight back against bullying landowners. Showdown in the main street at the end.



It's a bit like the A-Team then.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

belboid said:


> No it isn't, not at all - 'referencing' westerns isn't the same as _being_ a western.  It may contain a couple of themes in common with westerns, but so do a hell of a lot of films. Your definition is so vague as to include the likes of Schindlers List. It is kinda structured like a western, but, again, so are many films.
> 
> Wrong time, place, setting. They weren't 'landowners' - they were _company bosses_. And they weren't farmers, they were workers. It wasn't a frontier town. It's politics were explicit. None of those factors would matter on there own, but add them altogether and....
> 
> It isn't a western.



I haven't seen the film, but this.

Referencing a western is not the same as being a Western!  

You could probably argue that Star Wars was a western, given OU's logic!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> anyway, it's a top film and i recommend it highly, western or not



Yes, it sounds good.  I'll check it out


----------



## moonsi til (May 5, 2009)

I watched Half Nelson which didn't seem to go anywhere apart from exploring the human condition. Had very good music though.


----------



## newme (May 5, 2009)

Watchmen, frankly disappointed. Repeatedly found myself distracted by other things.


----------



## Sadken (May 5, 2009)

Notorious - does exactly what it says on the tin.  I'd not be happy if I was Lil Kim, though she has always struck me as being quite mental, so...


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I haven't seen the film, but this.
> 
> Referencing a western is not the same as being a Western!
> 
> You could probably argue that Star Wars was a western, given OU's logic!



SW IS a western - just one set in space.

Whatebver it is, it's a bloody great film, well well worth seeing.


----------



## Belushi (May 5, 2009)

Tropic Thunder, some funny moments.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2009)

A lot more Buffy 
Currently switching between Buffy, Spooks and The Wire in fairly equal measure.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2009)

oh yes, I did the first four episodes of The Shield season 4 (Glenn Close turns up!)

and the third disc of True Blood (it's getting heavy man...)


----------



## Belushi (May 5, 2009)

belboid said:


> oh yes, I did the first four episodes of The Shield season 4 (Glenn Close turns up!)



She is great in that role, has Forest Whittaker turne up yet?


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2009)

ooh, no - yet more to look forward to


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Because it's not a Western. Not even in the same ball park.


It's a western in the same way that the sci-fi series "Firefly" was a western: Thematically.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2009)

"Face/Off" followed by "Sleepers".


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2009)

Punisher: War Zone. Had a stinking hangover all day so was good to watch some action trash. Not a bad film considering.


----------



## Yetman (May 5, 2009)

Yes Man - meh, got boring.

Somers Town - as soon as I turned it on it went BEEERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ and then my DVD player made a horrible high pitched noise which wouldnt go away til I turned it off then wouldnt work again. So not recommended. Shit in fact.


----------



## kropotkin (May 5, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Matewan. Essentially an archetypal western but with a socialist message - surprised to see such a left wing film come out of the USA. Stirring stuff.


Apart from this description being less than correct, this is an excellent film that I would reccomend to anyone.
My favourite film probably. And it really happened.


edit: I watched _Endgame_ last night, which is an independent film about the negotiations between PW Botha's proxies and the ANC's Mbeki. I have bneen looking out for it on the internet since I heard about it and was very suprised to find that my first opportunity to watch it was on Channel 4 last night.

It was quite dull to be honest, and i think neglected to cast the negotiations as being as forced by events as they were. It played as a sort of Great Men Banging Heads Over a Table rather than the negotiations being the surface phenomena they must have been when the _fait accompli_ was acknowledged by all sides.


----------



## dodgepot (May 9, 2009)

this afternoon i watched harry hill's "hooves" live show DVD. fucking hilarious


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2009)

How to lose friends and alienate people.

Not a bad little film had some laughing moments but pretty entertaining throughout, got Casino for tonight.

Also watched death race the other night, thought that was very good, mainly cos it was a lot better then I expected it to be.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2009)

Casino the Scorcese film? Good film, that.


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2009)

Yea, I've never seen it before but heard good things so thought I should try it out.


----------



## dylans (May 9, 2009)

letters from Iwa Jima.


----------



## girasol (May 9, 2009)

Watched 'Burn after reading' recently - ended up watching it twice as I wan't _corpus mentis_ first time...

It's not brilliant but it's pretty good - best moment for me was the 'unveiling' of the chair  but an unusual chair does not a masterpiece make!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2009)

"The Dark Knight" - very good, excellent performances, especially from Heath Ledger, and some good moments. However thenend confused me



Spoiler:  filum ending



Why couldn't they pin the deaths Two Face/Harvey Dent did on the joker rather then making Batman the villain. I mean I know they had to make him into the Dark Knight but still...


----------



## Daniel (May 10, 2009)

I liked Casino, but thought it'd be better, 3 hours is a lot for a film when I felt a lot of it was based around the annoying wife he shoulda got shot of straight away.

The build up and events were entertaining, but it started off good, and seemed to slow down.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "The Dark Knight" - very good, excellent performances, especially from Heath Ledger, and some good moments. However thenend confused me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because a doomy ending means they can create the perfect story arc to the hopefully brighter third film, and I'm desperate for there to be a trilogy where the third, more upbeat film, is actually good.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 10, 2009)

Iemanja said:


> Watched 'Burn after reading' recently - ended up watching it twice as I wan't _corpus mentis_ first time...
> 
> It's not brilliant but it's pretty good - best moment for me was the 'unveiling' of the chair  but an unusual chair does not a masterpiece make!


 

Osbourne Cox? I thought you might be worried...about the security..._of your shit_.


----------



## El Jefe (May 10, 2009)

Dub Echoes - a Soul Jazz DVD issue of a documentary about dub in all its forms that originally came out a couple of years ago i think. Excellent doc, covers hip hop, D&B, dubstep etc as well as, obviously, dub. Some classic interviews with the greats.


----------



## dodgepot (May 10, 2009)

what i caught of that was very good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Because a doomy ending means they can create the perfect story arc to the hopefully brighter third film, and I'm desperate for there to be a trilogy where the third, more upbeat film, is actually good.



Good answer  - I am just too literal sometimes. I am soon going to turn into my Dad and start grumbling "Rubbish! That just wouldn't happen"


----------



## Ranbay (May 10, 2009)

Fanboys


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2009)

Just watched Two Lovers, with Joaquin Phoenix and Gwyneth Paltrow. What a crock of shit, can't believe it has such good reviews.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 10, 2009)

Watchmen - Excellent Movie


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2009)

The Uninvited - excellent film 

I tried to guess the twist, then it seemed like it didn't have one and then bam! there it was


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> The Uninvited - excellent film
> 
> I tried to guess the twist, then it seemed like it didn't have one and then bam! there it was



That sounds good, never heard of it.


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2009)

It's a remake of a Tale of Two Sisters - much less confused and with a clearer narrative. Nowhere near as good visually though.


----------



## Fedayn (May 10, 2009)

Clubbed

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0856778/

Not bad actually, some great tunes on the sound track too.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> It's a remake of a Tale of Two Sisters - much less confused and with a clearer narrative. Nowhere near as good visually though.



Ooh right, I think I kept intending to watch that and never did.  Hmm


----------



## kropotkin (May 10, 2009)

Last night watched _Babette's Feast_ which was nice, and tonight watched _Up The Yangtze_ which was sobering.

[/ single adjective descriptions]


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Ooh right, I think I kept intending to watch that and never did.  Hmm



Fool!


----------



## gnoriac (May 11, 2009)

The Pianist. Love the way it doesn't pontificate. It doesn't have to, it just seems to drop you right into the nightmare of the Warsaw Ghetto. Struck me also as being about not just physical survival but mental... could you have held on to your sanity in such a situation?

Bit of a masterpiece from Polanski there, I reckon.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

Aye, I liked the Pianist.


----------



## El Jefe (May 11, 2009)

couple of eps of True Blood... not bad


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2009)

Nine to Five


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nine to Five



I love it. And Dolly's theme tune is great to strut to on  the i-pod


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good answer  - I am just too literal sometimes. I am soon going to turn into my Dad and start grumbling "Rubbish! That just wouldn't happen"





It really is true though, the third film in a trilogy thing.  ROTK was great, but that doesn't count as LOTR was really one long film.  Back to the future 3 - shit.  Godfather 3.  Return of the Jedi, bloody ewoks!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I love it. And Dolly's theme tune is great to strut to on  the i-pod


I can't help but smile and dance to that tune


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2009)

erm, both on the telly, and I was having an extremely lazy day yesterday

City Slickers 2 

and

the Da Vinci Code


----------



## kyser_soze (May 11, 2009)

Season 1 of Flight of the Conchords & Weeds#

Sealab 2021, which is one of the funniest things I've seen for ages.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2009)

I saw this wonderfully fucked up Korean version of Hansel & Gretel, about a man who gets lost and ends up in this incredible house with a sinister yet friendly family who won't let him leave. At first the family reminded me of the Dentons from League Of Gentlemen, but it gets even creepier than that. The production design is amazing with the house looking like something out of one of Tim Burton's nightmares.


----------



## Yetman (May 12, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw this wonderfully fucked up Korean version of Hansel & Gretel, about a man who gets lost and ends up in this incredible house with a sinister yet friendly family who won't let him leave. At first the family reminded me of the Dentons from League Of Gentlemen, but it gets even creepier than that. The production design is amazing with the house looking like something out of one of Tim Burton's nightmares.



What was it called, what was it called?!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 12, 2009)

More Conchords, couple of eps of Black Books, an ep of Farscape and this morning the latest episode of 24...on my phone on the way to work!!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2009)

Yetman said:


> What was it called, what was it called?!


Hansel & Gretel, funnily enough! 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1002567/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> More Conchords, couple of eps of Black Books, an ep of Farscape and this morning the latest episode of 24...on my phone on the way to work!!



Can you do torrents on your phone?


----------



## Yetman (May 12, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Hansel & Gretel, funnily enough!
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1002567/




Sounds good, I'll stick it on my list


----------



## kyser_soze (May 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Can you do torrents on your phone?



Nah, got up at 7 and dled it before work then copied it over. Fuck only knows what my data charges would be like for a 350mb avi file, not to mention it taking forever!


----------



## N_igma (May 12, 2009)

BASEketball. 

Such a great film:
-"Can I say something to you pig fucker? I can call you pig fucker?" 

-"No, only my friends can call me pig fucker!"  

-"ARGHHHHH"


----------



## dylans (May 12, 2009)

land of the blind


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 12, 2009)

I have started watching sex drive. I can only watch films in bursts of 15-30 minutes these days. So far it's much better than I would have ever expected. Mind you I really didn't expect much at all so it's hard to tell.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 12, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that's irrelevant - there are Westerns made in Asia too



Have you seen Miikes Sukiyaki western Django? I have had it sitting round for a couple of weeks on DVD, there never seems like a good time to stick it on. 

Looks a bit mental, Japanese cast basically redoing Django, but mental.


----------



## blairsh (May 12, 2009)

Chocolate 

Hella wicked on toast it is


----------



## pboi (May 12, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have started watching sex drive. I can only watch films in bursts of 15-30 minutes these days. So far it's much better than I would have ever expected. Mind you I really didn't expect much at all so it's hard to tell.



the dude from Xmen/Ally mcBeal is wicked in it


----------



## El Jefe (May 12, 2009)

the final Red Riding. Wish I'd watched it nearer the other two, my memory was really struggling to put it all together by the end. Stunning work though


----------



## electrogirl (May 12, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> the final Red Riding. Wish I'd watched it nearer the other two, my memory was really struggling to put it all together by the end. Stunning work though



I think most of us were struggling even when it was only a week after the other 2 , if you read the thread you will see lots of questions about animals.

Who is the pig? WTF? I thought soandso was the wolf?! Oh soooooo HE was the badger. etc.

It was quite funny really.


----------



## Daniel (May 12, 2009)

Just watched green street 2, now that was shite.

Put it on my lovefilm list agessss ago cos someone at college said they had released it, forgot it was on there but thought id give it a try, the highlight was the sexy girlfriends shoelace trick at the prison meet, other then that too much forced swearing, poorly choreographed fights, piss poor acting, dodgy storyline and a horrible look to the whole thing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

Why even bother watching that?  It's clearly going to be absurdly wretched.

If you want to see a good hooligan film, well relatively, check out The Firm with Gary Oldman (not the Tom Cruise film lol)


----------



## Daniel (May 12, 2009)

I forgot it was on there, and if it comes through the post I'm hardly not going to watch it 

I'll check out that one if its a good recommendation


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

Spooks 
Third (or fourth?) episode of series four
British Way (BNP) political party episode

Starting to get a bit worse this programme


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2009)

The correct series of the sopranos eventually


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> The correct series of the sopranos eventually



Library fail  

You got enough DVDs now or do you need more?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 13, 2009)

I think it was me not the library  

I dunno, might need a few more next week.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2009)

pboi said:


> the dude from Xmen/Ally mcBeal is wicked in it



I don't know who that is but it was I think it was a pretty good film. For some reason I think it has been seen as a low rent American Pie etc, but it's much better than all those other teen dick joke road movies.


----------



## El Jefe (May 13, 2009)

More True Blood. The trio of really shit goth vampires nearly ruin it, but not quite


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I dunno, might need a few more next week.



Not sure if Funny Man was in there or not but you might like it. One night if you are feeling in a very odd mood or want to have a troubled nights sleep.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 13, 2009)

A marathon 6 episodes of Farscape, taking me into S2...


----------



## The Octagon (May 13, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> A marathon 6 episodes of Farscape, taking me into S2...



I really need to rewatch this from the beginning.

Perhaps once I've finished rewatching Angel (did the last 3 episodes of Season 4 last night)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2009)

Taken - Liam Neeson's daughter leaves the safety of America to go to Europe only to be kidnapped on her arrival by a gang of dirty foreign bastards. Nesson goes to Paris, tracks the dirty foreign bastards down, finds out she's about to be sold into white slavery. He goes in hard and kills every single dirty foreign bastard til he gets his gal back. Uberdeathwish.


----------



## Belushi (May 13, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> A marathon 6 episodes of Farscape, taking me into S2...



Most underrated SF series ever. Box sets are always really expensive whenever I've looked


----------



## Belushi (May 13, 2009)

Started watching Eden Lake last night but switched off about a third of the way through. Just shite.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 13, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Most underrated SF series ever. Box sets are always really expensive whenever I've looked



About 30gbs worth of files, 2 nights to download from demonoid...


----------



## The Octagon (May 13, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Most underrated SF series ever. Box sets are always really expensive whenever I've looked



I've got Season 1 and 2 in the really nice box sets with the velcro seal, but can't find 3 or 4 in the same sets (especially in Region 2).


----------



## sojourner (May 14, 2009)

Thank You For Smoking

ace


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Most underrated SF series ever. Box sets are always really expensive whenever I've looked



?? It's like muppets in space.


----------



## Belushi (May 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> ?? It's like muppets in space.



Once you get past the muppet thing they're some of the best characters in SF. Great storylines and some briliantly funny moments.


----------



## El Jefe (May 14, 2009)

The Big Red One - great late period war movie directed by Sam Fuller, starring Lee Marvin


----------



## sned (May 14, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Started watching Eden Lake last night but switched off about a third of the way through. Just shite.



Naaah, Eden Lake is great!

Watched Ghost Ship on TV last night. If you think Eden Lake is bad... well...


----------



## pboi (May 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know who that is but it was I think it was a pretty good film. For some reason I think it has been seen as a low rent American Pie etc, but it's much better than all those other teen dick joke road movies.



the big bro, the car owener 

james marsden?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, he was like a better stiffler.


----------



## pboi (May 14, 2009)

woah, slow down turbo!! nobody beats the Stiffmeister!!

he was great in role models


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> ?? It's like muppets in space.



You have no soul.


----------



## El Jefe (May 14, 2009)

More episodes of True Blood.

We appear to have been lured in, despite its "sillier" moments.


----------



## Upchuck (May 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Thank You For Smoking
> 
> ace



Yeah I liked it.  Clever and Maria Bello is hot!


----------



## pboi (May 15, 2009)

yeh, she was in History of Violence aswell right?   Loved her...and when she is dressed as a cheerleader!! zomg


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2009)

synecdoche, new york - bewildering but hilarious


----------



## dlx1 (May 15, 2009)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## kropotkin (May 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> synecdoche, new york - bewildering but hilarious


I'm going to watch that later- it has great reviews


----------



## Daniel (May 16, 2009)

Just watched Taken, WOW I thought that film was bloody brilliant, the cheesy ending with holly valance was a bit poop, but the whole film throughout was very entertaining, definitely recommend that to anyone.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2009)

thoroughly racist and chauvinistic film though - it's as if the 80s and 90s never happened


----------



## belboid (May 16, 2009)

Episodes 5-8 of Shield S4.  Fuck me it just gets better!  Tho mrs b is now going away for a week and i can't seen any mroe till she gets back


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Just watched Taken, WOW I thought that film was bloody brilliant, the cheesy ending with holly valance was a bit poop, but the whole film throughout was very entertaining, definitely recommend that to anyone.



Nah, OU is right, it's like the Bourne films without any of the redeeming factors, and with added reactionary overtones into the balance.


----------



## dlx1 (May 16, 2009)

tonight on telly 

The Bunker  
Saturday 16 May
11:35pm - 1:05am
BBC1


----------



## Grandma Death (May 16, 2009)

Hancock......forgettable dross.


----------



## kropotkin (May 16, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Just watched Taken, WOW I thought that film was bloody brilliant, the cheesy ending with holly valance was a bit poop, but the whole film throughout was very entertaining, definitely recommend that to anyone.


I watched that last night while working. It was clearly toss.

The scene with the bidding war on his virginal daughter- what the fuck were we supposed to be feeling during that? Fatherly pride?

Ergh.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2009)

kropotkin said:


> I watched that last night while working. It was clearly toss.
> 
> The scene with the bidding war on his virginal daughter- what the fuck were we supposed to be feeling during that? Fatherly pride?
> 
> Ergh.



yeah - this is what i said about it:
"Liam Neeson's daughter leaves the safety of America to go to Europe only to be kidnapped on her arrival by a gang of dirty foreign bastards. Nesson goes to Paris, tracks the dirty foreign bastards down, finds out she's about to be sold into white slavery. He goes in hard and kills every single dirty foreign bastard til he gets his gal back. Uberdeathwish. "


Lesson 1: Europeans are dirty robbing raping greedy bastards
Lesson 2: BE paranoid - they ARE coming to get you
Lesson 3: Never leave America
Lesson 4: Liam Neeson is the new Charles Bronson


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 16, 2009)

Nightwatch followed by Daywatch.


----------



## kropotkin (May 16, 2009)

That is a reasoned and reasonable review there Mr Utan.

I also thought at the beginning- why is this man so mental about letting his daughter go on holiday? Fuck, even given what happened his requirements were unreasonable. Is that fear why you hardly ever meet any Americans anywhere in the world?

Which reminds me: my wife used to teach in Japan, and there was a long-prepared school trip/exchange about to happen where the kids would go to deepest Wales. The second Gulf War kicked off and the risk-averse Japanese immediately cancelled the trip on the grounds that Banger might get shelled or something.


----------



## kropotkin (May 16, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nightwatch followed by Daywatch.


In one night? Glutton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 16, 2009)

kropotkin said:


> In one night? Glutton.



And when the final part of the trilogy is released on DVD I'll watch all three back-to-back.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 17, 2009)

Rugby's Greatest Matches-a present given to me last Christmas. Probably the best rugby DVD I have ever seen.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 17, 2009)

Grandma Death said:


> Rugby's Greatest Matches-a present given to me last Christmas. Probably the best rugby DVD I have ever seen.



League or Union ?


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 17, 2009)

Night Watch - I'll have to watch it again  , couldn't figure out where the cursed woman ( the one that things died when she looked/touched them) fitted in.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 17, 2009)

Rush (1981) about 2 undercover cops who get addicted. Last saw it when i was about 20, it's even better than I remembered it, great performances from the cast.


----------



## Me76 (May 18, 2009)

Yesterday I watched The Girl in the Park and Changeling. 

The girl in the Park was total dross, really pointless story.  I almost switched it off after 33 minutes but there was nothing else on so I carried on wtching and got more and more bored, 

I was expecting a lot from the Changeling and was very disappointed.


----------



## Sadken (May 18, 2009)

There's a white slavery?


----------



## Lea (May 18, 2009)

Saw 2 films at the cinema over the weekend.

The first one was How to Be with the young hunk Robert Pattinson at the Prince Charles Cinema. It's a low budget film set in London about this guy (Pattinson) who is a musician and is struggling to cope with his life so hires a self help guru. It was good but not brilliant. The audience was 80% female and probably Pattinson fans. There was a Q&A after the film with the director Oliver Irving, 2 cast members and the composer which was interesting. 

The other film I watched was the new Star Trek which I really enjoyed even though I am not a fan of the franchise.


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2009)

Kidulthood

quite good


----------



## Sadken (May 18, 2009)

Reminded me of an episode of "As if" that lasted for an hour and a half and with actual blowjobs.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Kidulthood
> 
> quite good



overwrought psuedo griitty shit that stinks of exploitative over egging of inner city kids' issues. IMVHO.
It was like 'Kids' done for a british audience. Plus I now can't watch old Doctor Who episodes without being reminded of Micky beating his rival to death.
Adulthood was even worse.


----------



## Sadken (May 18, 2009)

Why would you watch Adulthood?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2009)

my mates GF stuck them on back to back and laughed in all the wrong places. 'me likkle gon drilla' is a class line. She laughed at all the grim scenes. Man I was writhing with opinions that would have led to a row.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2009)

Been really slack on films of late. 
Too many series to work through. 

Watched HIGNFY last night which was amusing but almost too easy for them right now. 
Then a couple of episodes of Buffy.


----------



## Sadken (May 18, 2009)

I just couldn't believe how bad Kidulthood was in parts - and that shit won awards?!  It was as if it had been written by someone who had been put in solitary confinement for the past 30 years, given only the Daily Mail to read and grime to listen to and had then had one day found the door to his cell open, the faceless punishers disappeared and escape possible only through the writing of a BritGritKidFlick.

At times, it even had the feel of an eigties government edutainment video about bullying or something, but amped up with extra swears.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I just couldn't believe how bad Kidulthood was in parts - and that shit won awards?!  It was as if it had been written by someone who had been put in solitary confinement for the past 30 years, given only the Daily Mail to read and grime to listen to and had then had one day found the door to his cell open, the faceless punishers disappeared and escape possible only through the writing of a BritGritKidFlick.
> 
> At times, it even had the feel of an eigties government edutainment video about bullying or something, but amped up with extra swears.



'oh look how grim and awful it is for inner city kids, all my lazy mail-driven prejudices have been confirmed'



the film lacks honesty. And I resent seeing a Doctor Who assistant being a cunt. Not on.


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> 'oh look how grim and awful it is for inner city kids, all my lazy mail-driven prejudices have been confirmed'
> 
> 
> 
> the film lacks honesty. *And I resent seeing a Doctor Who assistant being a cunt*. Not on.



And there we have it.  It's all about that really, isn't it?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> And there we have it.  It's all about that really, isn't it?



a bit about that


but I do think the film is dishonest and full of overdone cheap cliches.


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> a bit about that
> 
> 
> but I do think the film is dishonest and full of *overdone cheap cliches*.





Yeh, I do agree with you on that score tbh


----------



## Yetman (May 18, 2009)

Stay - pretty decent death moment flick, not too sure about Ewan McGregors american accent though....

Somers Town - some very funny moments and a decent but not overly impactive story, worth watching though


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Night Watch - I'll have to watch it again  , couldn't figure out where the cursed woman ( the one that things died when she looked/touched them) fitted in.



Unless you've either read the book or know that the films are (or will be when the final part is finished) a trilogy, then the films do seem to have a lot of loose ends. DayWatch does make Svetlana and who/what she is a bit clearer, though.


----------



## El Jefe (May 18, 2009)

Watched Gregory's Girl with Pie Face, who'd never seen it before. It's still such a sweet film and she loved it.

It's worth comparing to US high school movies - such polar opposites. The nearest to Gregory's Girl I could think of would be something like Napoleon Dynamite, but that plays for absurd laughs..


----------



## Rogue (May 18, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am watching 'The Room' by Tommy Wiseau, for the second night in a row.
> 
> This is the worst film I have ever seen. It is awful. It is so bad that it is brilliant. It has everything in it, and none of it works. I cant believe something this rubbish could ever have been created.




This film is an absolute phenomenon.

In the US they have parties where people go and watch it. 

Apparently on Adult Swim on the cartoon network in the States they played it on repeat for April Fools day this year. 

Reading about it is quite interesting
http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20246031,00.html

I would recommend it - its hilarious.


----------



## El Jefe (May 18, 2009)

oh, and finished True Blood. To be honest, it got a bit sillier as the series went on and wasn't as good as I hoped, but I did still really enjoy it on balance.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2009)

fit vampires - i love it - never fancied vampires til i saw true blood. in most films, they're rather unsexy unpalatable goths.


----------



## zenie (May 18, 2009)

Yes Man - Quite funny and makes you think
Clubbed - not bad good little soundtrack
Beloved - fucking weird


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> oh, and finished True Blood. To be honest, it got a bit sillier as the series went on and wasn't as good as I hoped, but I did still really enjoy it on balance.



wait till next series when it (apparently) goes insane like the books and has Bill and Sookie hunting vampire killers in Dallas


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Watched Gregory's Girl with Pie Face, who'd never seen it before. It's still such a sweet film and she loved it.
> 
> It's worth comparing to US high school movies - such polar opposites. The nearest to Gregory's Girl I could think of would be something like Napoleon Dynamite, but that plays for absurd laughs..



I haven't seen it for a while. Last time I'm sure I still thought they were pretty old, but they are teeny tiny kids. Eep.
The sexy football girl isn't even slightly sexy. I still love Grogan though.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2009)

It's crappy and brought no meaning to my life. Much like Kes (book and film).

Typical rough cut wank intended to engender some class consciousness in kids but failing becaus it is a decade out of date


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2009)

JCVD - surprisingly good, really enjoyed it - even Van Damm's monologue was a surprise. Nice to see Brussels too... recommended (which I can't do for any other Jean Claude film).


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> It's crappy and brought no meaning to my life. Much like Kes (book and film).
> 
> Typical rough cut wank intended to engender some class consciousness in kids but *failing becaus it is a decade out of date*



Eh?

Talking out your arse on this one DC.  GG and Kes were both great in their own ways.  I don't believe for a second they were made to engender fucking class consciousness in kids. You berk.


----------



## belboid (May 18, 2009)

finished True Blood, which sure went out in style, and setting up the next season to be pretty bloody cool as well.  Top hole


----------



## N_igma (May 18, 2009)

Gregory's Girl is ace.


----------



## The Octagon (May 19, 2009)

The last ever episode of Prison Break 

I think something may have got in my eye near the end.


----------



## El Jefe (May 19, 2009)

people kept telling me Pulling was great and it was the last episode on Sunday so I downloaded that and both series.

And watched every episode yesterday  

it was quite good


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Eh?
> 
> Talking out your arse on this one DC.  GG and Kes were both great in their own ways.  I don't believe for a second they were made to engender fucking class consciousness in kids. You berk.



Seconded, plus they are closer to three decades out of date.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> people kept telling me Pulling was great and it was the last episode on Sunday so I downloaded that and both series.
> 
> And watched every episode yesterday
> 
> it was quite good



I had never heard of it but caught the last ep on sunday while channel flicking with a glass of wine. 

Both Mrs Suplex and I loved it, I might need to download a few. Two series you say, phew that's quite a bit. I assumed it was just a one off.




Anyway.

Yesterday I watched 'shoot um up'
It's about as silly and shit as you might have imagined. WHat a silly film.


----------



## El Jefe (May 19, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I had never heard of it but caught the last ep on sunday while channel flicking with a glass of wine.
> 
> Both Mrs Suplex and I loved it, I might need to download a few. Two series you say, phew that's quite a bit. I assumed it was just a one off.



only 12 shows in total


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2009)

I have just watched the last episode of Life on Mars USA.

What the sweet mother of FUCK WAS THAT??? Fucking hilarious.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2009)

belboid said:


> finished True Blood, which sure went out in style, and setting up the next season to be pretty bloody cool as well.  Top hole



oh yes, it was only in the last episode when I  finally realised that Detective Andy is really Frank Sobotka!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2009)

belboid said:


> oh yes, it was only in the last episode when I  finally realised that Detective Andy is really Frank Sobotka!






took me ages as well, but not to last ep


----------



## kyser_soze (May 19, 2009)

More 30 Rock, which wry and I are absolutely loving, esp Alex Baldwin's character (not only that, but we're continually amazed at his size - he's fucking huge)


----------



## May Kasahara (May 19, 2009)

Double Indemnity, a classic tale of two schmoes doing a moider.


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2009)

O Brother Where Art Thou?

ACE  
Wicked soundtrack, funny, poignant, its got the lot. Watch it       (I'm still singing 'IIIIIIIIIII    AM A MAYUUUN')

I nearly watched Kontroll but was still tripping a bit from going to see Coraline in 3D (on a wee bit too much 2cb ) which was probably a good move judging by the dodgy 'this is gonna be some fucked up euro flick' intro....

Coraline was brilliant btw, gonna review that on its own thread


----------



## kyser_soze (May 19, 2009)

'Down To The River' is one of those bits of music that almost make me believe in God, and never fails to make me well up (even playing it on my IJ as I type about it is bringing a lump to my throat)


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> 'Down To The River' is one of those bits of music that almost make me believe in God, and never fails to make me well up (even playing it on my IJ as I type about it is bringing a lump to my throat)



Sleep little baby as well, had to listen to that again on my ipod this morning............before another hit of 'IIIIIIII AM A MAAYUNNNNNNN' before I got into work


----------



## internetstalker (May 19, 2009)

Watched the quanum of solace last night

not very good, tho I do like D Craig as Bond


----------



## Sadken (May 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> O Brother Where Art Thou?
> 
> ACE
> Wicked soundtrack, funny, poignant, its got the lot. Watch it       (I'm still singing 'IIIIIIIIIII    AM A MAYUUUN')



Used to use that film as cinematic prozac.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2009)

is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Sadken (May 19, 2009)

Very good.  Prozac is meant to cheer peeps up generally.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2009)

how many times have you seen it?


----------



## Sadken (May 19, 2009)

About three times a day for the past seven years.


----------



## dylans (May 19, 2009)

I watched Milk. Great movie. Sean Penh just gets better and better.


----------



## smmudge (May 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I nearly watched Kontroll but was still tripping a bit from going to see Coraline in 3D (on a wee bit too much 2cb ) which was probably a good move judging by the dodgy 'this is gonna be some fucked up euro flick' intro....



Mmm I loved Kontroll! It is maybe a little fucked up though..


----------



## Biglittlefish (May 19, 2009)

The New World. Good movie but nowhere near as good as of The Thin Red line.
The Pusher Trilogy. If you can sit in front of something for near 5 hours it has to be good. And it was.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I nearly watched Kontroll :



That one set on the underground? That's ace! You should watch it.


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That one set on the underground? That's ace! You should watch it.



I watched the intro, seemed like some sort of warning 

It reminded me of, well, european films involving violence, rape, mutilation and general bad stuff you dont want on the comedown of psychedelics 

Might watch it tonight


----------



## Daniel (May 19, 2009)

I'm currently watching Fear and Loating in Las Vegas, I'm not that impressed so far


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I'm currently watching Fear and Loating in Las Vegas, I'm not that impressed so far



how dare you, that film is pure gold


----------



## Daniel (May 19, 2009)

Yea I might try watching it from the beginning again.  I fell asleep 20 mins or so into it, and tried watching it from the point I fell asleep when I woke up but its not really gripping me.  I'm only 50 mins into it, Im thinking I may as well watch it all the way through and maybe have a replay before I send it back to lovefilm.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I watched the intro, seemed like some sort of warning
> 
> It reminded me of, well, european films involving violence, rape, mutilation and general bad stuff you dont want on the comedown of psychedelics
> 
> Might watch it tonight



Well it's a black comedy but I don't remember much violence.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2009)

Biglittlefish said:


> The Pusher Trilogy. If you can sit in front of something for near 5 hours it has to be good. And it was.



Got this downloading off the back of your recommendation


----------



## Grandma Death (May 19, 2009)

Just finishing off Series One of The Wire. It's finally starting to grip me-but I have to say was very slow to start.


----------



## electrogirl (May 19, 2009)

On Sunday I watched Crossroads with Britney Spears in. It was pretty funny. Britney writes poems and her mum is Samantha from Sex and The City.


----------



## Yetman (May 19, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> On Sunday I watched Crossroads with Britney Spears in. It was pretty funny. Britney writes poems and her mum is Samantha from Sex and The City.



Deep


----------



## Grandma Death (May 19, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> League or Union ?



Union. It was part of a gift set from M&S. Some cracking games with real betler tries in it. Its about 2 hours long!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2009)

chinatown - class polanski noir tec thriller. jack nicholson plays the anti-marlowe and john huston is pure evil as the villain. daniel-day lewis obviously studied him for his role as daniel plainview. he even nicked the voice.


----------



## andy2002 (May 20, 2009)

Burn After Reading - not terribly good despite a good cast and some nice ideas.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> chinatown - class polanski noir tec thriller. jack nicholson plays the anti-marlowe and john huston is pure evil as the villain. daniel-day lewis obviously studied him for his role as daniel plainview. he even nicked the voice.



Amazing film.

I don't think I've ever seen a poor Polanski film, although I understand that Hugh Grant one is shit (Bitter Moon?)


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2009)

Last ep of Inbetweeners.

Very funny, very touching.

Wonderfully observed comedy series


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Last ep of Inbetweeners.
> 
> Very funny, very touching.
> 
> Wonderfully observed comedy series



Glad you enjoyed it.  It's the standout (UK) comedy of the decade IMVHO.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Amazing film.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a poor Polanski film, although I understand that Hugh Grant one is shit (Bitter Moon?)



What?  isn't very good (some interesting notions, but not very well done)

Death and the Maiden is okay, but disappointing, considering its Polanski. Similarly Oliver twist, notqable solely for restoring Dickens' original ending.

Bitter Moon is probably shit, but its a Huge rant one, so I've never been able to sit myself through it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2009)

bitter moon is great. grant plays a stuffy arrogant englishman who you're not supposed to like, so it's not much of a stretch for him and shouldn't put you off


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.  It's the standout (UK) comedy of the decade IMVHO.



I wouldn't go that far Mr Hyperbole

Certainly it ranks up there with Peep Show


----------



## Biglittlefish (May 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Got this downloading off the back of your recommendation



Enjoy. The sequels are actually better than the first one. The talented little prick was only 25 when he made part one.


----------



## Biglittlefish (May 20, 2009)

The Good Thief. V cool, hard boiled, shit hot dialogue, Nick Nolte smoking cigs and looking too cool for school kind thing.
The Crying Game. So well written, even if you know the twist.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I wouldn't go that far Mr Hyperbole
> 
> Certainly it ranks up there with Peep Show



It's better than Peep Show.  Only other programme I'd rank alongside it is 15 Storeys High, but The Inbetweeners much greater accessibility (15 storeys just isn't for everyone) makes it better.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Biglittlefish said:


> Enjoy. The sequels are actually better than the first one. The talented little prick was only 25 when he made part one.



Cheers.  I'm looking forward to checking it out


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Biglittlefish said:


> The Good Thief. V cool, hard boiled, shit hot dialogue, Nick Nolte smoking cigs and looking too cool for school kind thing.



For a minute I thought you were talking about "The Cook, The Thief"... I was about to say "Hang on, Nick Nolte wasn't in that!"


----------



## El Jefe (May 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> . he even nicked the voice.



definitely - admitted as much too, i believe.

Man, that film is dark


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2009)

got rosemary's baby and knife in the water to watch for the rest of this week
may have to watch on my laptop though as my flatmate found chinatown 'boring'


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Rosemary's baby is a fierce film.

I also love Polanski's version of Macbeth - the best film Shakespeare IMO


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> the best film Shakespeare IMO



it's not as good as Ran, nor Welles' Macbeth


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

belboid said:


> it's not as good as Ran, nor Welles' Macbeth



Not seen either of those.

But I remember my English teacher showing us the Macbeth one, and I was like "Cool, Shakespeare can be good after all"


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2009)

man, you have so got to see Ran, absolute fucking genius.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2009)

you clearly haven't seen she's the man then


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

belboid said:


> man, you have so got to see Ran, absolute fucking genius.



A recommendation from you usually means something's pretty good, so I'll have to have a look for it...

Oh yeah OU i've got matewan on my computer too, should watch it soon


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> you clearly haven't seen she's the man then



peers patronisingly over the top of my glasses....

I want to see Broken Lance which is meant to be another Lear adaptation, tho with sons rather than daughters.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 20, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> It's a remake of a Tale of Two Sisters - much less confused and with a clearer narrative. Nowhere near as good visually though.



What is confusing about the Korean one?


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2009)

What the fuck is going on.


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2009)

Biglittlefish said:


> The Good Thief. V cool, hard boiled, shit hot dialogue, Nick Nolte smoking cigs and looking too cool for school kind thing.
> The Crying Game. So well written, even if you know the twist.



Remake of Melville's Bob le flambeur  -a far superiior, harder and cooler film.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 20, 2009)

Paris is burning

what a great film 

an excellent documentary about drag queens dressing up and being fabulous


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2009)

Lonesome Dove - the first part, Leaving 

Only finished the book recently so was chuffed to get this through so quickly. It's fairly faithful to the book, minus a few things (no Wilbarger for instance) - and I think if I was in charge of casting, I'd have swapped Gus and Call to have Robert Duvall playing Call and Tommy Lee Jones playing Gus, but hey ho.

Second part tonight - I made myself wait


----------



## dylans (May 21, 2009)

belboid said:


> man, you have so got to see Ran, absolute fucking genius.



I agree. Fantastic movie. Kurasawa is a genius. Seven Samurai still ranks as one of the best movies ever made

On a different note, I watched the Wrestler last night with Micky Rourke. I never really liked him in the past but he redeems himself beautifully in this movie. Loved it


----------



## El Jefe (May 21, 2009)

Sexy Beast, for the first time since it came out.

Still works wonders, and you have to admire a film that can do what it needs to in 81 minutes and then be done with it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

That's a fucking good film.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

still think don logan is the least convincing movie psycho ever


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> still think don logan is the least convincing movie psycho ever



Kingsley's character?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> still think don logan is the least convincing movie psycho ever



Did you see him in Ghandi first?


I'd not have been convinced if I'd seen him do ghandi before sexy beast


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

yeah! a skinny midget threatening ray winstone! it's so funny!


----------



## El Jefe (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> still think don logan is the least convincing movie psycho ever



well no, he's not convincing at all - it's totally mannered. but then the whole film has a totally dreamlike, unreal edge to it, it's not supposed to be The Italian Job


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Did you see him in Ghandi first?
> 
> 
> I'd not have been convinced if I'd seen him do ghandi before sexy beast



of course! kingsley IS gandhi


----------



## rubbershoes (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> still think don logan is the least convincing movie psycho ever



you'd be happy to come against him?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

He's one of the most versatile actors ever, IMO.

Have you seen House of Sand and Fog?  That's a bloody good film too in which he equally convincingly plays an Iranian.  really sad film though


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> well no, he's not convincing at all - it's totally mannered. but then the whole film has a totally dreamlike, unreal edge to it, it's not supposed to be The Italian Job


yeah, it's a good film - i see it as a farce really


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah! a skinny midget threatening ray winstone! it's so funny!



IRL it's often the short, skinny guys that you have to watch, IME...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> He's one of the most versatile actors ever, IMO.
> 
> Have you seen House of Sand and Fog?  That's a bloody good film too in which he equally convincingly plays an Iranian.  really sad film though


he's great in that - it's a proper old school tragic melodrama


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> you'd be happy to come against him?


bring him on, i'll just shoulder barge him into the pool and sit on him til he's drownded


----------



## rubbershoes (May 21, 2009)

i'll ....er... look after your jacket


----------



## kropotkin (May 21, 2009)

Ben Kingsley is 

I watched/am watching Into The Wild


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2009)

i watched rosemary's baby and knife in the water
i thought i'd seem rosemary's baby but i clearly hadn't as it this film took me by surprise at how creepy it was. mia farrow (a bea lookeylikey) is excellent. throughout the film, you're torn between believing her fears that everyone around her is in league with the devil, and thinking she's delusional and totally bonkers. very impressive. polanski is one twisted mofo.
knife in the water is excellent too - his first film and particularly impressive considering it's essentially 3 actors on a boat - it's well tense and is basically two fellas strutting about trying to best each other whilst the woman looks on. you get the impression that they're not actually trying to impress the woman at all, it's just about them and their machismo.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

Yes, RB is amazing.  Not seen Knife...


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 22, 2009)

Antibodies last night, followed by the incredibly shit "Wes Cravens' Carnival of Souls".


----------



## Yetman (May 22, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Antibodies last night, followed by the incredibly shit "Wes Cravens' Carnival of Souls".



I've got the original of that, havent got past the first 10 mins yet


----------



## sojourner (May 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i watched rosemary's baby



Always loved that film.  It is still creepy - held its own well.


I watched Part 2 of Lonesome Dove last night.  And the interview with Larry McMurtry on the features.  God - he really doesn't look or sound like I thought he would


----------



## Voley (May 22, 2009)

I'm about halfway through the last season of The Wire, probably finish it this weekend. I'll miss it when it's over - I've hardly watched anything else for the last month. Got Generation kill lined up to follow it.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 22, 2009)

Wait Until Dark. Much better than I thought it would be!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 22, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I've got the original of that, havent got past the first 10 mins yet



I love the 60s "Carnival of Souls", it's well eerie! 
Craven's piece o' shite isn't a remake, by the way.


----------



## Sadken (May 22, 2009)

I watched there's something about mary for the first time the other night and it was ok.  Mary reminded me of my girlfriend.


----------



## idioteque (May 23, 2009)

Sword Of The Stranger. It was good.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I watched there's something about mary for the first time the other night and it was ok.  Mary reminded me of my girlfriend.



Why, does your girlfriend have jizz in her hair too?


----------



## Daniel (May 23, 2009)

Just finished watching Enemy of the State, don't think I can remember watching it before, although some scenes seemed familiar so maybe seen snips of it, bloody brilliant film and the finale was sweet.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 23, 2009)

Yeah I thought it was quite underrated, although that's partly cos the Conversation was one of my favourite films and I thought it was one of the few half-decent 'sequels made 20 years later'


----------



## Daniel (May 23, 2009)

I think I might chuck in defiance, and then add more Will Smith films to my rental list


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2009)

yet more of Whedons morally objectionable Dollshouse

Lacklustre Waco-type episode. Scientist type still needs repeatedly hoofing in the balls


----------



## maya (May 23, 2009)

A very slow but increasingly unsettling Austrian horror/thriller called 'Hotel'.

Very, uh, 'hauntological'... A sense of creeping dread, eldritch folkloric evil lurking in the dark depths of the forest... with some Freudian undercurrents ('lady of the forest' ancient 'witch' martyr motif, the 'Devil's Cave' in which our heroine loses her presumed virginity to the apple-cheeked casanova of the village, etc.)
The acting seems ultra-germanic and stiff at first, until  you realise it's *meant* to be that way- it only adds to the uncanniness of the atmosphere and the actors look a bit like puppets... The end inevitably, mercilessly creeping closer.
And the ending was in fact more scary (and beautiful) precisely because they didn't show you everything- Less is more.
And the interpretation can go either way (psychological, or at face value/horror story).

In fact, one can see this film as the antidote, polar opposite to VonTrier's recent gorefest: ...See this film instead! Subtlety is king.

(looks at post and realises she's written it in a very silly and pretentious style, but can't be arsed to edit that)


----------



## colbhoy (May 23, 2009)

Watched Midnight Express (again) - excellent movie.


----------



## Daniel (May 23, 2009)

Defiance was a wow movie 

An emotional film, had laughter, anger and tears, brilliantly done and a true story!

Highly recommended.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2009)

"The Warlords" (Tau Ming Chong) - very good though a little unevenly paced at times but beautifully shot, visually excellent and the 3 central performances from Jet Li (playing slightly against type), Andy Lau and the exceedingly handsome Takeshi Kaneshiro o) were very well judged. 

I find though that I tend to judge most Chinese films of that type against "Hero" which is rather unfair as that was just such a wonderful film. I should learn to take things on their own merits.

Good film though all in all.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2009)

Finished watching Starfleet this afternoon. Final episode was a bit of a letdown tbh but perhaps inevitably so.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 25, 2009)

Zeitgeist - was ok


----------



## Structaural (May 25, 2009)

The Wrestler. Enjoyed it, surprisingly touching without being smaltzy. Marisa Tomei looks fantasic. Rouke certainly had the face for the role.
Also watched Changing Lanes with Samuel L Jackson. Was alright, I hate Afflek though and he was typically crap in this. Story was weak anyway...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Finished watching Starfleet this afternoon. Final episode was a bit of a letdown tbh but perhaps inevitably so.



I downloaded them all a month or so ago but I can't seem to get though a whole episode without falling asleep or collapsing with boredom.

Two eps in and the ship still hasn't turned into a giant robot.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 25, 2009)

You're missing out on seeing Shiro eat soup with a fork.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda. Was funny.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Kung Fu Panda. Was funny.



you just had to watch that didn't you? given your username

i watched green street 2 - just awesome - it's best shit film i've seen in years
words cannot really do justice to its crassness


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> you just had to watch that didn't you? given your username
> 
> i watched green street 2 - just awesome - it's best shit film i've seen in years
> words cannot really do justice to its crassness



I thought Green Street was awful and they've made a sequel


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

it's quite clearly filmed in california, which is quite entertaining to observe


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> you just had to watch that didn't you? given your username
> 
> i watched green street 2 - just awesome - it's best shit film i've seen in years
> words cannot really do justice to its crassness



I can't believe they had the audacity to make a sequel tbh...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

uk hooligan films are very very popular internationally


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2009)

There's a new one out soon called Away days which sounds like it might actually be a half decent film.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> uk hooligan films are very very popular internationally



great, our reputation as europe's barbarians is re enforced


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> great, our reputation as europe's barbarians is re enforced



it's got deanna troi in it


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2009)

oh I am there


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

she plays a bent pro-millwall screw
i think she's the only actor in it from london


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> You're missing out on seeing Shiro eat soup with a fork.



Which one is Shiro (white)? I don't think I have been paying enough attention.


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> you just had to watch that didn't you? given your username
> 
> i watched green street 2 - just awesome - it's best shit film i've seen in years
> words cannot really do justice to its crassness



Highlights from GS2 please.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Highlights from GS2 please.



all of it


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> she plays a bent pro-millwall screw
> i think she's the only actor in it from london



'I sense that i am going to fackin nut you son'


----------



## Sadken (May 25, 2009)

You bastard, OU.  I'm now compelled to watch it in the full knowledge it will make me angry on loads of different levels.


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2009)

Hansel and Gretel

Really really liked this


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hansel and Gretel
> 
> Really really liked this



the korean one?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You bastard, OU.  I'm now compelled to watch it in the full knowledge it will make me angry on loads of different levels.


nah, it'll just make you laugh


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> the korean one?



Yep

There was, as per usual, fuck all on the telly so I bought it, at a criminal cost of £3.75 off the telly, and have to say, it was well worth it

Really interesting take on the story.  Had me in all sorts of feelings


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yep
> 
> There was, as per usual, fuck all on the telly so I bought it, at a criminal cost of £3.75 off the telly, and have to say, it was well worth it
> 
> Really interesting take on the story.  Had me in all sorts of feelings



Ooh sounds good. I watched a Korean 'Little matchstick girl' - it was one of the silliest films ever made ending in a more fucked up than the matrix gun fest that made no sense.


----------



## dlx1 (May 25, 2009)

on telly. 
1st time see Snake on a plane  &


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2009)

the children - very impressive creepy brit horror with kids instead of zombies
little children - less impressive american melodrama with kate winslet in a red bikini. stupid, superfluous and annoying voiceover, but saved by jackie earl haley in an excellent as a local paedo. his performance is almost sympathetic.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2009)

That Benjamin Button film... it was painful  we only kept watching because we thought it would end soon, but it kept going on and on and on


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

2 episodes of Outlaws which Jefe recommended.  Superb stuff, looks like being yet another diamond of a programme which the BBC somehow, umm, criminally underpromoted.

(It's a comedy/drama about criminal lawyers, starring Phil daniels, and he's superb in it no matter how cheesy he might have been in Eastenders)

Torrent of it here:

http://thebox.bz/details.php?id=7901

(Need to register but it's open registrations)


----------



## Bingo (May 27, 2009)

Where can i get starfleet off the net? Was it called summat else? Haven't watched it since about 1982!


----------



## Structaural (May 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That Benjamin Button film... it was painful  we only kept watching because we thought it would end soon, but it kept going on and on and on



We switched it off after an hour of boredom. I dunno how Bradley Pitts convinced everyone he could act.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 27, 2009)

A couple of films over the weekend....

The Day The Earth Stood Still - Crap

Quantum of Solace - Disappointing


----------



## kyser_soze (May 27, 2009)

Finished all of Farscape, and I have to say pretty decently wrapped up in Peacekeeper Wars it was too!

Have endured 2x90 minute eps of Lexx...ernernerner...dunno...it's a bit shit really...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Have endured 2x90 minute eps of Lexx...ernernerner...dunno...it's a bit shit really...



stick with it it is cool. First series peaks towards the end and then first 3-4 eps of srs2 are geek epic. Then begins the decline...


oh and don't treat it to srsly. It's quite knowing kitsch and silly. Wait long enough and zev get her kit off as well.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 27, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Where can i get starfleet off the net? Was it called summat else? Haven't watched it since about 1982!



AKA 'X-Bomber' - you should be able to find all of it on PB or another torrent site...I dled them all recently and watched them b2b...as much fun as I remembered it, and I finally got to see the whole series in chronological order!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2009)

The Counterfeiters (again).
The Dark Knight (Ledger good, Bale boring, Eckhart as plastic as usual, but a watchable film).


----------



## Structaural (May 27, 2009)

i watched the first 7 or 8 episodes of Deadliest Warrior. What a laugh, loved the 'sophisticated software' - its Excel. Brilliant stuff, if only for the smack talk between the adversary advocates.

Best one was Knight vs Pirate. aaarrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Yetman (May 27, 2009)

Boudicca - Warrior Queen. 

The mrs loves all this stuff so I got this for her. Was bloody good actually, it was the Nat Geographic documentary rather than the film, which is meant to be shit


----------



## Lionman (May 27, 2009)

I had the misfortune of watching 'The Spirit' last night. It was a Will Eisner comic & had been adapted for the screen by Frank Miller. It's got Samuel Jackson in it, as well as Scarlett Johansson & a plethora of other very attractive ladies. I hadn't read any reviews or anything so thought I'd give it a go.  

How was I to know that it was going to take pride & place at the top of the 'worst films I've ever seen' list (and I've seen a lot of shitty films). It's just awful! I couldn't work out if it was supposed to be a comedy & we were just missing the jokes or if was supposed to be serious but failing. It was like a terrible imitation of Tim Burton's Batman via Sin City. Horrible dialogue from everyone with the character of The Spirit doing these horrible thinking out loud monologues that were totally uncalled for, what's wrong with a voice over? Towards the end he even breaks the 4th wall (as I believe it's know as) by talking directly to the camera! I don't have a problem with that as such but it's the kind of thing that should be all or nothing.

Acting was mediocre at best from all involved & the soundtrack was horrible. In it's defense it was quite striking to watch & as I mentioned before there's a lot of eye candy but these don't make a good film. It wasn't even enjoyable in a shit way just straight up rubbish, all in all it felt like a big old waste of time.

0 out of 10 Avoid at all costs.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2009)

Ah yes, the Spirit is absolutely awful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2009)

I thought it was ok. My biggest problem with the Spirt was that the city didn't feel very big in the cinematic sense. The dialogue and cheese were all part of the genre. Not going to be watching it again in a hurry but it's far higher up the list than daredevil and electra. I can't stand Johanason but I think she was at least bearable in this rather than a pouting moocher.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> AKA 'X-Bomber' - you should be able to find all of it on PB or another torrent site...I dled them all recently and watched them b2b...as much fun as I remembered it, and I finally got to see the whole series in chronological order!



How did you ever see it out of order? It was never repeated. 

I still have them on my mac, I'm finding it really hard going. No childhood excitement for me. Maybe I need to see the robot ship. 

Thank god I didn't buy the Japanese X Bomber box set (£110) a few years ago, I was really tempted (and tempted again a year or two ago when I saw it in a second had shop for £90. Obviously its the (different) Japanese cut with different music and no cuts but oddly it had an english dubbed 'film version' cut that was 90 minutes with Japanese subtitles. This version (and the reason for it being made) wasn't explained.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2009)

drag me to hell - dunno why but i had high hopes - it was crap


----------



## electrogirl (May 27, 2009)

I preferred the sound of 'Drag Me To Hull'


----------



## tufty79 (May 28, 2009)

harvey last night 
and fell asleep to donnie darko in the next room.. 


about to start watching a taste of honey and hopefully fall asleep before the end


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought it was ok. My biggest problem with the Spirt was that the city didn't feel very big in the cinematic sense. The dialogue and cheese were all part of the genre. Not going to be watching it again in a hurry but it's far higher up the list than daredevil and electra. I can't stand Johanason but I think she was at least bearable in this rather than a pouting moocher.



Oh for heaven's sake?  You thought the Spirit was 'OK'?


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2009)

Wire then Buffy


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

One episode of The Inbetweeners - liking this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oh for heaven's sake?  You thought the Spirit was 'OK'?



It's just 40s 50s style comic book noir junk, and if you don't like that style you won't like the film. Like I said, i'm not a big fan of it and I am in no way in any hurry to see it again.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> stick with it it is cool. First series peaks towards the end and then first 3-4 eps of srs2 are geek epic. Then begins the decline...
> 
> 
> oh and don't treat it to srsly. It's quite knowing kitsch and silly. Wait long enough and zev get her kit off as well.



I can't treat anything that features a bell-end shower nozzle srsly, or indeed, seriously (and Zev's already had her kit off...yeah, she's a hottie, altho I was gutted that Wist is kilt in Eating Process), but there was a substantial improvement betweeen E1 and E3...

My main problem with it isn't the sets, or bad acting - it's the general pacing. There's never a sense of time present; the characters just wander from scene to scene, never injecting any tension which is the really unforgiveable thing for me.



> How did you ever see it out of order? It was never repeated.



It ran, on and off, for 4 years on Anglia in the early 80s, and was shown out of sequence...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 28, 2009)

Sullivan's Travels


----------



## andy2002 (May 28, 2009)

Wanted - probably the most unrelentingly stupid film I've ever seen. It makes The Hottie Or The Nottie look like Citizen Kane.


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> about to start watching a taste of honey and hopefully fall asleep before the end



One of my all time favourite films that 

Why would you want to fall asleep before the end?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's just 40s 50s style comic book noir junk, and if you don't like that style you won't like the film. Like I said, i'm not a big fan of it and I am in no way in any hurry to see it again.



It's just the number of really good things you say are shit, and then you say the Spirit is ok.


----------



## El Jefe (May 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> drag me to hell - dunno why but i had high hopes - it was crap



it was inevitable - credit crunch based horror!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> it was inevitable - credit crunch based horror!



 sounds quite good


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2009)

The Taking of Pelham 123. Gesundheit!!


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> The Taking of Pelham 123. Gesundheit!!



That's odd, you're the second person i've talked to today who watched that last night, and youi're 20 000 miles apart. Fantatstic film with a brutal soundtrack - remake will 100% be utter shit.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 28, 2009)

More six feet under S4 - the one where David is carjacked.
Full on.

Says so much about the quality of this show that they can lob a storyline like that in out of nowhere.


----------



## El Jefe (May 28, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> More six feet under S4 - the one where David is carjacked.
> Full on.
> 
> Says so much about the quality of this show that they can lob a storyline like that in out of nowhere.



i remember watcching that at the time and thinking it was one of the most inredible, bravest hours of tv i'd ever seen.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i remember watcching that at the time and thinking it was one of the most inredible, bravest hours of tv i'd ever seen.



We just sat on the sofa as the credits rolled quite stunned actually.

Brilliant, brilliant television.


----------



## tufty79 (May 28, 2009)

sojourner said:


> One of my all time favourite films that
> 
> Why would you want to fall asleep before the end?



insomnia 

fall asleep to it, watch it properly the next day 

didn't get to watch it in the end due to returning housemate with company.
i've still never seen it...

tonight!


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> insomnia
> 
> fall asleep to it, watch it properly the next day
> 
> ...



Ah, I see 

It is a quality film - hope you enjoy it fully tonight


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> That's odd, you're the second person i've talked to today who watched that last night, and youi're 20 000 miles apart. Fantatstic film with a brutal soundtrack - remake will 100% be utter shit.



I'm going through a phase of classic '70s adventure/heist/cop films at the mo.
I heard about the remake, and looking at the cast it does indeed appear that it's going to suck big time. I mean, Gandolfini as the mayor when they've got John Turturro who does self-pitying bastards so much better? FFS!!


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2009)

Got one iof the best deaths in all film history as well - Robert Shaw just putting his foot on the line. Hard as nails.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> insomnia
> 
> fall asleep to it, watch it properly the next day
> 
> ...



The original, or the Pacino/Williams remake?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Got one iof the best deaths in all film history as well - Robert Shaw just putting his foot on the line. Hard as nails.


Smokin'!!

Given that Travolta looks to be playing that role, though, what's the odds that the suicide-by-electrocution scene gets swapped for some hokey old "death in a hail of bullets" shite?


----------



## tufty79 (May 28, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> The original, or the Pacino/Williams remake?





neither.  insomnia-not-the-film is why i was meaning to fall asleep to a taste of honey...


would like to see the film insomnia though


----------



## Kav (May 28, 2009)

Underworld - Hadn't seen it before and was better than I expected


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

Kav said:


> Underworld - Hadn't seen it before and was better than I expected



I watched some of it recently and thought it looked like quite a decent bit of fluff, but then my son woke up and found it scary and I had to turn it off


----------



## Kav (May 28, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I watched some of it recently and thought it looked like quite a decent bit of fluff, but then my son woke up and found it scary and I had to turn it off



It can be a little bit in places, yeah.

Another one I watched a couple of nights back was Doomsday, now THAT is graphic in some places! Not a bad film, like a mix between escape from new york and 28 days later.


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2009)

Kav said:


> Underworld - Hadn't seen it before and was better than I expected



The second one is good as well - I doubt I'll bother with the third though, seems pointless


----------



## kyser_soze (May 28, 2009)

Kav said:


> Underworld - Hadn't seen it before and was better than I expected



Is that the one with whatshername in lots of leather, fighting and shagging werewolves?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

Kav said:


> It can be a little bit in places, yeah.
> 
> Another one I watched a couple of nights back was Doomsday, now THAT is graphic in some places! Not a bad film, like a mix between escape from new york and 28 days later.



I keep meaning to watch that, looks like a proper 'good bad film'...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Is that the one with whatshername in lots of leather, fighting and shagging werewolves?



Yes.


----------



## TitanSound (May 28, 2009)

Kav said:


> Another one I watched a couple of nights back was Doomsday, now THAT is graphic in some places! Not a bad film, like a mix between escape from new york and 28 days later.



Aye. A good filum


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 28, 2009)

I love Dog Soldiers. (Same director).  (another crap yet great film)


----------



## El Jefe (May 28, 2009)

I watched all three Terminator movies, which I'd never seen (more than the odd minute here and there).

They were quite good


----------



## Sadken (May 28, 2009)

First two are amazing, third one made me want to cry a little bit about how it had happened again.


----------



## andy2002 (May 28, 2009)

Let The Right One In - every bit as good as people say it is. Fantastic casting with the two kids.


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2009)

part 3 of Lonesome Dove

*sniffle*


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> First two are amazing, third one made me want to cry a little bit about how it had happened again.



What made me cry about the third one was that talentless weedy cunt Nick Stahl.


----------



## Yetman (May 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I love Dog Soldiers. (Same director).  (another crap yet great film)



Thats a fucking ace crap film 

_fucking.....sausages!_ 

A pretty crap crap film that I watched last night is Clubbed - only wanted to watch it as I used to know the bloke that wrote it, and it was meant to be about Coventry, which it wasnt. So was just a bit pah really. 4/10


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Thats a fucking ace crap film
> 
> _fucking.....sausages!_
> 
> A pretty crap crap film that I watched last night is Clubbed - only wanted to watch it as I used to know the bloke that wrote it, and it was meant to be about Coventry, which it wasnt. So was just a bit pah really. 4/10



Clubbed is shite!

Clothes were all wrong, music was all wrong....it was all wrong - another movie for Thug TV.

Last night I watched Hitchcock's Lifeboat. Excellent!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> I watched all three Terminator movies, which I'd never seen (more than the odd minute here and there).
> 
> They were quite good



Has someone else taken over your body?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Thats a fucking ace crap film
> 
> _fucking.....sausages!_
> 
> A pretty crap crap film that I watched last night is Clubbed - only wanted to watch it as I used to know the bloke that wrote it, and it was meant to be about Coventry, which it wasnt. So was just a bit pah really. 4/10



I love that little story about his friend in the Gulf and his tattoo


----------



## idioteque (May 29, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Let The Right One In - every bit as good as people say it is. Fantastic casting with the two kids.



Great film isn't it 

I watched the last episode of House (again) last night and it was even more awesome this time round. 

The night before I watched 2001: A Space Odyssey again with two friends who had never seen it before, also even better this time round.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Has someone else taken over your body?



It's the metal-work around his knee. It's colonising his cells and making him like films with cyborgs in!  

(((el Jefe)))


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 30, 2009)

Le Rayon Vert.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 30, 2009)

...and I've just watched Tzameti - 13.

Very good - being remade in the US.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 30, 2009)

Casino Royale (Craig rather than Niven). Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's the metal-work around his knee. It's colonising his cells and making him like films with cyborgs in!
> 
> (((el Jefe)))


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 31, 2009)

Hud - Classic Paul Newman movie haven't seen this for about 20 years


----------



## mentalchik (May 31, 2009)

The Mutant Chronicles - shite of the highest order......

an old man wearing big old, piss stained pants, pushing a trolley full of big pants down the middle of pants street would not be as pants as this film !


----------



## Balbi (May 31, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> The Mutant Chronicles - shite of the highest order......
> 
> an old man wearing big old, piss stained pants, pushing a trolley full of big pants down the middle of pants street would not be as pants as this film !



I gave up watching about halfway through. It had promise, and it LIED GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## mentalchik (May 31, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I gave up watching about halfway through.* It had promise, and it LIED GOD DAMN IT*.



yup !


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 31, 2009)

The Wrestler.

Mickey Rourke's melted Madame Tussaud waxwork face was frankly scary. He also mumbles too much. Despite this, it was quite interesting, even though you could predict the ending a mile off.

 I can see why blokey film critics loved it but it wasn't very enjoyable, and Penn deserved his Oscar for MILK more than Rourke deserved it, so that was both a better result and happily, a more interesting film IMO.


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2009)

"I've loved you so long"

or to be absolutely correct

"Il y a longtemps que je t'aime"

i thought it might be a bit bleak, woman gets out of prison after serving 15 years for killing her son, moves in with her sister, who was very young when she got sent down - but it was surprisingly light, there were some bleak moments - difficult to avoid with the subject matter, but overall, it was optimistic imo, a good film


----------



## Me76 (Jun 1, 2009)

Lakeview Terrace - not sure what to say about it really, a premise which had potential but the ridiculous ending seemed to come just as it was warming up.  left me a bit confused to be honest.


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2009)

Saw that film about Charles Bronson (the prisoner not the actor) which was quite amusing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 1, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> The Mutant Chronicles - shite of the highest order......
> 
> an old man wearing big old, piss stained pants, pushing a trolley full of big pants down the middle of pants street would not be as pants as this film !



That may be the best allegory I've read on here yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2009)

New Rambo again.

I swear Sly doesn't say more than 5 words for the whole film.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 1, 2009)

Sexdrive - A fairly funny film, very jock humour, a bit like American pie.  Had funny moments but its real shining point was the finale, had me laughing a fair bit, probably not everyones cup of tea but worth a watch if bored.

Training Day - Another good film with Mr Washington in it, I'm a fan of most things Denzel does, but this was an interesting and entertaining cop film with a nice twist ending.


I'm gona enjoy the sun today, but wana try squeeze in Fear and Loathing before 5pm so I can send it back with the above two, might watch it now then be able to enjoy the sun in its peak hours


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 1, 2009)

300.
On an action level it's not a bad film, but the constant overt homo-eroticism is a bit distracting. Is there something you're trying to tell us, Mr. Snyder?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2009)

Weekend has mostly been Buffy, The Wire and one horror film which I do not recall and fell asleep about 10 mins in


----------



## Biglittlefish (Jun 1, 2009)

The Baarder Meinhoff complex. 
Very good film. I had no idea how crazy this situation was.


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2009)

Finished the last episode of The Wire this evening. I'm gonna miss settling down for 3 or 4 hours of it on a wet Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bus (Jun 2, 2009)

waltz with bashir - which i liked


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 2, 2009)

The Nest - french actioner with Sami Naceri.

Quite bizarre and ridiclulous - Die Hard in a French warehouse!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2009)

Consquences of Love


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 3, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> The Mutant Chronicles - shite of the highest order......
> 
> an old man wearing big old, piss stained pants, pushing a trolley full of big pants down the middle of pants street would not be as pants as this film !



ohhh  i saw that ages ago

it's terrible

based on a card game apparently

it  had  some nice little bits of steam punk   technology   but  the plot  was totally incoherent  

plus apparently  hords  of  raving  zombies  who can  take over the words     don't leave anyone at home  watching  their  main base


----------



## Structaural (Jun 3, 2009)

Started The Fringe series 01 last night. Mmm, not sure, bit slow, bit silly, bit X-files. We'll see.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 3, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Nest - french actioner with Sami Naceri.
> 
> Quite bizarre and ridiclulous - Die Hard in a French warehouse!



I love that film!!!


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 4, 2009)

on telly 1st time see 
Gangs of New York - I fell asleep missed ending going to get DVD. 
loads of stars - Brendan Gleeson


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> based on a card game apparently



bridge or canasta?


----------



## Lea (Jun 4, 2009)

Watched Genova at the Prince Charles last night. It wasn't very good. Keep waiting for something to happen bit it never happened.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 5, 2009)

The 4th and final part of Lonesome Dove

Oh godddd *sobs*

I might actually buy this, it is one of the finest screenplays I've ever seen.


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2009)

What Just Happened - fuckin funny, I love DeNiro 
The Wave - scary, and german subtitled films I've decided I don't really like as much as other languages.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2009)

Babylon 5: A Call to Arms
and 
Daredevil.


----------



## electric.avenue (Jun 5, 2009)

Last night I watched The Machinist on telly. With Christian Bale, directed by Brad Anderson, written by Scott Kosar. A taut psychological thriller that keeps you guessing up till the end. V good.


----------



## electric.avenue (Jun 5, 2009)

Later: Shock, surprise: have just realised that Christian Bale played the little lad in Empire of the Sun. I remember going to see that in London, just before my departure to live in the Land of Wa.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2009)

electric.avenue said:


> Last night I watched The Machinist on telly. With Christian Bale, directed by Brad Anderson, written by Scott Kosar. A taut psychological thriller that keeps you guessing up till the end. V good.



The end is sooo bollocks, it could have been so much more fucked up.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2009)

electric.avenue said:


> Later: Shock, surprise: have just realised that Christian Bale played the little lad in Empire of the Sun. I remember going to see that in London, just before my departure to live in the Land of Wa.



Oh god, now I feel old.


----------



## electric.avenue (Jun 6, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The end is sooo bollocks, it could have been so much more fucked up.



Nah, I thought the ending was ok. Rational. Sort of.



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh god, now I feel old.



That was kinda how I felt.


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 6, 2009)

On TV, The Marcus Nelson Murders, the movie which turned into the series Kojak. Suprisingly serious (and fact based) and thoughtful, it was actually really good. And not a lollipop in sight


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2009)

Roll Models. 90% shite but the LARP pisstaking cracked me up.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 6, 2009)

zenie said:


> The Wave - scary, and german subtitled films I've decided I don't really like as much as other languages.



I like German, seems about the same pace as English.

The Wave was good but not as 'true' as the release hype led to believe.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 6, 2009)

Shadow of a Doubt

Did anyone pick up on the weirdly incestuous tone to the uncle-niece relationship? It was bizarrely subversive for a mainstream 40s movie.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

I think I'm watching The Sting tonight, my friends keeps banging on about how I have to watch it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think I'm watching The Sting tonight, my friends keeps banging on about how I have to watch it.



I need to watch that properly too, I do like a good stitching-up.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 7, 2009)

Couple of episodes of the Chris Rock Show.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 7, 2009)

The directors cut of Alien........


me and the eldest have been on a mission to show the youngest stuff we didn't know he hadn't seen.......


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2009)

What's in the DC of Alien?  I've seen the Aliens one with the needlessly-inserted subplot about the settlers.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 7, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> What's in the DC of Alien?  I've seen the Aliens one with the needlessly-inserted subplot about the settlers.



To be honest it's a bit meh........theres tiny extra bits where Brett gets taken by the alien and the scene where Ripley finds Dallas cocooned.....

me and the eldest are also sure there's some cut out too, specially when they first find the facehugger in the alien ship !


still the best of the bunch imo..............


----------



## oddworld (Jun 7, 2009)

I watched The Last House On The Left, quite enjoyed it actually.

Martys - The English Version - very odd indeed , fucked up to say the least.

The Gray Man - was ok, nothing special.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2009)

Last night I had a massive urge to watch the tom cruise war of the worlds. So I did. It's not great is it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think I'm watching The Sting tonight, my friends keeps banging on about how I have to watch it.



It's pretty good. I think I have a copy somewhere that I will never get around to watching.


----------



## belboid (Jun 7, 2009)

Jacques Demy's _Les Demoiselles de Rochefort_. A sumptious and gorgeous affair, I'd forgotten Gene Kelly was in it till he appeared.  Wonderful.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Last night I had a massive urge to watch the tom cruise war of the worlds. So I did. It's not great is it.



"Not great" is fairly complimentary, IMO.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 7, 2009)

Jumper - crap cast but a pretty inventive and enjoyable slice of sci-fi. Unfairly slammed when it came out.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Jumper - crap cast but a pretty inventive and enjoyable slice of sci-fi. Unfairly slammed when it came out.



No. It's essential flaw is the fact that if a gov/organisation knew about that Jump power they would seek to harness it and not send Samuel L Jackson out to hunt them down ad kill them with a big knife.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Not great" is fairly complimentary, IMO.



I just wanted to see the beginning bit where everyone was getting blown to shit. I wanted to see panic and despair and big robots. Then I viewed hope and heroism and ruined my eyes.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 7, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> No. It's essential flaw is the fact that if a gov/organisation knew about that Jump power they would seek to harness it and not send Samuel L Jackson out to hunt them down ad kill them with a big knife.



Not necessarily - the Paladins were a bunch of barmy religious zealots who hated the Jumpers because their power was "ungodly". It makes as much sense as anything else that they'd want to kill them as a result. (I'd be the first to admit none of it made a whole heap of sense but that was part of its charm).


----------



## Diamond (Jun 7, 2009)

The Battle of Algiers

Seriously good film. It felt very modern. Ennio Morricone's score is absolutely brilliant, his best ever for me.

However, it did go on a bit.

Also, what happened to the actor who played Ali la Pointe? He was outstanding.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 7, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Jumper - crap cast but a pretty inventive and enjoyable slice of sci-fi. Unfairly slammed when it came out.



It would've been ok as the pilot for a TV series, Then forget about making the series


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 7, 2009)

Watched The Rabbit-Proof Fence. Quite enjoyable and disturbing movie about Australia and how they dealt with the "half-caste" problem in the 1930's.


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 7, 2009)

last night - Tideland. A brave and interesting movie that was just too long and it never really went anywhere. But the visual style, the ideas, the phenomenal lead actress, all good.

Tonight - first couple of eps of Generation Kill. As expected, chaotic and hard to follow at first, but we got to grips with it quicker than the wire (perhaps, ironically, because we've watched the wire).


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2009)

Tonight I watched Demons by Dario Argentio/Lamberto Bava

It started off rocky and looking very bad, it then transcended and become awesome, rocking 80s mini-bike samurai goodness, 10/10


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2009)

I watched the Return of the Magnificent Seven on telly on Saturday

Cracking bit of nostalgia for me


----------



## Diamond (Jun 8, 2009)

Hunger.

It was very good and I kind of regret not seeing it on the big screen now. But I did think that the dialogue, what little of it there was, especially the scene with the priest was quite stilted and contrived, which seemed to jar with the tone of the pictures.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2009)

I watched Equilibrium last night.

Was an ace film, some of the fight scenes were fantastic!


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 8, 2009)

"U Turn" - with Sean Penn, Jennifer Lopez and Nick Nolte


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 8, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Nest - french actioner with Sami Naceri.
> 
> Quite bizarre and ridiclulous - Die Hard in a French warehouse!



I watched that last night, was pretty ridiclulous how many guys did that guy have in his gang?.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 8, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> I watched that last night, was pretty ridiclulous how many guys did that guy have in his gang?.



It wasn't a gang, it was some kind of multi-national criminal organisation. The guy was some kind of "godfather" figure.

The bollock-squashing scene made me wince!


----------



## Diamond (Jun 9, 2009)

Rope

It was good, but not great. They was a making of feature on the DVD during which the writer explained that Hitchcock had bottled it by filming the scene with the murder at the beginning. The original script was supposed to keep the possibility of a murder as a mystery right until the end. That would have worked better.

The writer also explained that a lot of the gay stuff was supposed to be more explicitly done and getting Jimmy Stewart in really did away with a lot of the undertones between the schoolmaster and the ex-pupil. Again it would have worked better with more of that in but it's still pretty surprising that Hollywood made such a gay film at that point in time.


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 9, 2009)

2 more eps of Generation Kill. Pretty flawless stuff, and very very funny. Guess it will never connect in the same way as the Wire because the palette of characters to draw on is inevitably smaller, but still totally compelling


----------



## Me76 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wanted with Morgan Freeman, Angelina Jolie and Jame McAvoy.  Totally mindless unrealistic action with a shit story but I loved it!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2009)

Naked


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2009)

some of Yes Minister series 1

It's still funny 25 years on


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

seeformiles said:


> "U Turn" - with Sean Penn, Jennifer Lopez and Nick Nolte



Can never work out if I really like this or just find it a bit meh?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 9, 2009)

"The wrestler" (Micky Rorke)

I really liked it although it was absolutaly nothing like i expected (i thought it was gonna be a comedy type rocky film lol) ... an exellant portrayal of the sad and sometimes shady world of wrestling, and in perticuler the ones who have nothing.

peace


----------



## starfish (Jun 9, 2009)

The Wire S4 eps 10 & 11.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 10, 2009)

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas - was thinking it was a bit meh and then the ending came along!!!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 10, 2009)

re watched some eps of The Thick of It.

Ollie on the phone trying to explain Malcolm shouting in the background:

"No, no. It's not Malcolm. Um,  I'm in a restaurant  - some Scotish guy's shouting at the waiters - I think they've under fried his Mars Bar or something"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2009)

Watched episodes 2 and 3 of State of Play.

I'm going to have to order the 3 quid one of this off Amazon.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2009)

More Spooks... 

(((Adam))) 
(((Harry)))


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2009)

Me76 said:


> Wanted with Morgan Freeman, Angelina Jolie and Jame McAvoy.  Totally mindless unrealistic action with a shit story but I loved it!!



I watched exactly the same thing last night. Some of the stunts/action sequences were pretty far fetched but good fun


----------



## Yetman (Jun 10, 2009)

Tonight, I may watch Milk, or Naked Lunch............hmmmm.......decisions decisions


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 10, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Tonight, I may watch Milk, or Naked Lunch............hmmmm.......decisions decisions



Why not watch Milk naked, whilst eating lunch?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 10, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Why not watch Milk naked, whilst eating lunch?



Well I'm not drinking Milk for anybody, its fucking horrible, especially not naked so I suppose thats the only option really. Right then.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 13, 2009)

on telly lastnight 1st time see

I'll Sleep When I'm Dead - Was hoping for more nasty kills


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 13, 2009)

Zoolander, then High Anxiety


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2009)

Minority Report.


----------



## grubby local (Jun 13, 2009)

Two of the very best:

Encounters at the end of the world. Stunning doc from Werner Herzog set in Antartica.


Surfwise. Astonishing doc. Extraordinary story, great music, fab editing, awesome narrative.


gx


----------



## Sadken (Jun 13, 2009)

Downloading the Herzog one now 

What's the surf one about?  Totally not up for watching one about a load of happy surfing bastards at the moment.


----------



## Fictionist (Jun 13, 2009)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind

Still fab.


----------



## grubby local (Jun 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Downloading the Herzog one now
> 
> What's the surf one about?  Totally not up for watching one about a load of happy surfing bastards at the moment.



Surfwise ... nope it aint no surfin' film! Did you watch the trailer? Don't wanna spoil it because I can't remember how the narrative reveals itself, but essentially it's about a very quirky guy who, at age 39, fucks it all off, has 9 kids and then brings them up in a 24 foot truck while ignoring the rest of society ... a unique tale told superbly gx


----------



## Sadken (Jun 13, 2009)

Right, well, I'm 29, so it speaks to me about where I want to be in ten years.  I'm gonna get that one too.  Cheers!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 13, 2009)

Woooooooo!!!!!! Goal 3 is downloadable!!!! The final part in Santiago's story!  With Anna Friel!!!!!


----------



## rollinder (Jun 13, 2009)

watched Scum for the first time on ITV4 & 
great film


----------



## starfish (Jun 14, 2009)

Deathproof. 
Still trying to make my mind up.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 14, 2009)

My wife's a gangster 2.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 14, 2009)

rollinder said:


> watched Scum for the first time on ITV4 &
> great film



I watch that but turned over then back after rape scene  

Last night watch BR2


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 14, 2009)

Watched Slumdog Millionaire with the family. Good movie.


----------



## idioteque (Jun 14, 2009)

Dave Gorman Unchained. I love Dave Gorman. 

I also watched an episode of Entourage.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 15, 2009)

Paprika - pretty good, weird, but good. Not great though, only watched it cos Naked Lunch wouldnt work.


----------



## Lionman (Jun 15, 2009)

Son Of Rambow. Not quite what I was expecting but hugely enjoyable all the same.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 15, 2009)

V for Vendetta. Missed it when it came out, good story!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 15, 2009)

Alexander the Great - fantastic Angelopoulos, supposed to be the end of the trilogy of Travelling players/days of 36. About as thematically dense a film as i've ever seen - bit of Greek history. history of imperialism, ancient history, intenal hiostory of radical politics etc needed. Absolutely recommended with no resevations


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2009)

Equilibrium, and Return to Lonesome Dove part 1


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2009)

Gran Torino. Bit obvious but Clint was enjoyably grumpy throughout which is always a good thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> My wife's a gangster 2.



Any good? I haven't seen the first one yet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2009)

starfish said:


> Deathproof.
> Still trying to make my mind up.



I got about half way though I think. They just left the bar. I was bored to tears and haven't managed to go back. I was watching the shorter theatrical cut as well. 

I thought Planet Terror was pretty good.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 16, 2009)

Il Divo on Sunday Night

Episode 8, series 2 of The Wire.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 17, 2009)

No Country For Old Men - lots about it to appreciate and admire but I still found it a bit unsatisfying.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 17, 2009)

Juno - loved the film but the kooky indie soundtrack got on my tits after a while.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 17, 2009)

Goal 3 - Mental.  They completely stopped following Santiago, the main character from the first two films, even though he's still in it occasionally.  Mike Ashley has a cameo in it, wearing a Newcastle shirt.  It's totally shit.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 18, 2009)

He's Just Not That Into You

silly romcom but that's just my kind of thing


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 18, 2009)

True Blood episodes 1-4. As terrific as I'd heard it was.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> True Blood episodes 1-4. As terrific as I'd heard it was.



Series 2 just aired the first ep.

As good as ever


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 19, 2009)

beetlejuice 
i'd forgotten how good it is


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 21, 2009)

More True Blood (only four to go in season one now). Reminds me a bit of Twin Peaks which can only be a good thing. I was reading in SFX that the bloke who plays vampire Bill Compton is from Essex which I'd never have guessed in a million years – apparently he and Anna Paquin are an item off-camera too.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

I watched Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist on my own whilst feeling miserable and it touched, warmed and soothed my cold cold heart.  I think I just love Michael Cera in whatever he's in cos he plays the same character every time.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Any good? I haven't seen the first one yet.



Yeah watch the 1st one  1st though as there's a bit of continuity.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

Just watched Tropic Thunder.

Gash, imo.

Profanity isn't a replacement for gags. Don't get me wrong, I like a good bit of the old swearing but in a comedy film I want jokes as well. 

Also, it couldn't decide what it wanted to be.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm continuing to plow through Series 3 and 4 of Mr.Show on DVD. Series 3 isn't as good as 1-2 IMO.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 22, 2009)

My Wife's a Gangster 3 - Not as good as the first 2, But still OK.


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2009)

Indianna Jones & The Crystal Skull - entertaining tosh, better than I feared it might be.

First half of State of Play - the original, not the shitty remake. Fuck its good!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Just watched Tropic Thunder.
> 
> Gash, imo.
> 
> ...



Tropic Thunder is fucking excellent, a refreshing change to the usual shite thats been coming out of hollywood since American Pie. You sir, are a cad and an applejohn and on that note, I bid you good day.


----------



## rennie (Jun 22, 2009)

Burn after reading. Ok, but not laught out loud funny.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 22, 2009)

The Godfather Pt I on bluray...awesome transfer, just made watching it all so much more pleasurable...


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 22, 2009)

Frost/Nixon. Enjoyed it, Michael Sheen was Michael Sheen doing an impression of David Frost but Frank Langella was sublime as Richard Nixon.

I want to see All The President's Men now


----------



## Sadken (Jun 22, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> I'm continuing to plow through Series 3 and 4 of Mr.Show on DVD. Series 3 isn't as good as 1-2 IMO.



LOVE this show.  I honestly think they got better with each series and series 3 has "the fairsley difference", which is maybe my favourite bit out of many, many to choose from.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 22, 2009)

Finally got round to watching In Bruges last night after so many people here raving about it. 

I thought it was ok, few laugh out loud moments but definitely have seen better.


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 23, 2009)

on TV, Wilbur wants To Kill Himself. A sad and lovely little film


----------



## grubby local (Jun 23, 2009)

again on TV, my God, what a doc. I'm tearful, speechless. 

'Stranded'.

The story told by the survivors of the 1972 plane crash in Chile.

"It is simply one of the best stories of human perseverance ever and the film conveys this with absolute accuracy."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1157720/usercomments

gx


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> on TV, Wilbur wants To Kill Himself. A sad and lovely little film



Fuck - I was gonna watch that!  Dogme innit?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 23, 2009)

21 - College students scamming a Vegas casino, kinda predicted the ending though.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 23, 2009)

The last 3 episodes of The Wire Season 2.

Fuck, that was a depressing (but good) season, I felt sorry for almost everyone by the end.

I've got Seasons 3, 4 and 5 still wrapped in cellophane awaiting my return from Glastonbury.


----------



## belboid (Jun 23, 2009)

oh I'd forgotten we watched Death at a Funeral.  Supposedly hilarious (according to friends with taste, normally) and starring the lovely Dylan Moran.  It was actually Matthew Macfadyen and was a funny as a hernia.

We turned off and watched some more State of Play


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2009)

All four episodes of "The Nightmare Man".


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 23, 2009)

belboid said:


> oh I'd forgotten we watched Death at a Funeral.  Supposedly hilarious ... funny as a hernia.
> 
> We turned off and watched some more State of Play



Dreadful film. They should all be fucking ashamed.

Watched State of Play original last week. Superb.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Tropic Thunder is fucking excellent, a refreshing change to the usual shite thats been coming out of hollywood since American Pie. You sir, are a cad and an applejohn and on that note, I bid you good day.



no, it was gash. Tryhard gash.


----------



## belboid (Jun 23, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Watched State of Play original last week. Superb.



innit? I'm torn for tonight, pack for glastonbury, or watch the end of SoP?

Sod it, can throw all me clothes into a bag in the moring, should only take five minutes


----------



## rennie (Jun 23, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> The last 3 episodes of The Wire Season 2.
> 
> Fuck, that was a depressing (but good) season, I felt sorry for almost everyone by the end.
> 
> I've got Seasons 3, 4 and 5 still wrapped in cellophane awaiting my return from Glastonbury.



It's a bit hard to emphasise with Ziggy though innit?


----------



## Yetman (Jun 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> no, it was gash. Tryhard gash.



You cant say Robert Downey Jr wasnt ace in it?

What do you mean, 'you' people?

What do YOU mean, 'you' people? 

TC was ace as well. You dont know fun you loser


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 23, 2009)

La Zona - Not sure if it's a Mexican or Argentian film but it seriously rocked. Think 1984, mob mentality and class consciousness. Intelligent take.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 23, 2009)

rennie said:


> It's a bit hard to emphasise with Ziggy though innit?



He's a proper dick, but still felt sorry for him -



Spoiler: Wire Season 2



Particularly the scene in which Frank visits him in the lock-up and he then has to walk back into the cell filled with guys twice his size, eyeing him up like a drunken prom date 

(((Ziggy's pretty mouth)))


----------



## pootle (Jun 23, 2009)

I just saw "Burn After Reading" - after hearing so much about how it was a return to form for the Coen Brothers, I was a bit, well, disappointed tbh.

Maybe I was gassing too much to my mate and not paying attention?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 24, 2009)

_Spalovac mrtvol (The Cremator)_

Dark, grotesque, and unsettling.  No surprise to discover that the director is a close contemporary of Jan Svankmajer.

_(-Anybody else seen this?)_


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> _Spalovac mrtvol (The Cremator)_
> 
> Dark, grotesque, and unsettling.  No surprise to discover that the director is a close contemporary of Jan Svankmajer.
> 
> _(-Anybody else seen this?)_



Had it ready to watch, sitting on the pile for over a year now. Loads of Czechs from the 60s to  catch up on - Jaromil Jires and Vojtech Jasny's (loose) trilogy which i'm hoping to get through this week.

I watched Tony Manero lat night - dark as fuck Chilean story about an utterly amoral scumbag obsseed with Tony Manero, Travolta's character in Saturday Night Fever. Set in the middle of the Pinochet dictatorship - basically a story about a society rotting from the inside out.


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2009)

Finished State of Play.

Fucking great.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Had it ready to watch, sitting on the pile for over a year now. Loads of Czechs from the 60s to  catch up on - Jaromil Jires and Vojtech Jasny's (loose) trilogy which i'm hoping to get through this week.
> 
> I watched Tony Manero lat night - dark as fuck Chilean story about an utterly amoral scumbag obsseed with Tony Manero, Travolta's character in Saturday Night Fever. Set in the middle of the Pinochet dictatorship - basically a story about a society rotting from the inside out.



That looks really interesting - will stick that on my rental list


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 24, 2009)

pootle said:


> I just saw "Burn After Reading" - after hearing so much about how it was a return to form for the Coen Brothers, I was a bit, well, disappointed tbh.
> 
> Maybe I was gassing too much to my mate and not paying attention?



No, it's pretty underwhelming. No Country For Old Men isn't all that either.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> No Country For Old Men isn't all that either.



I thought that was ace myself


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> LOVE this show.  I honestly think they got better with each series and series 3 has "the fairsley difference", which is maybe my favourite bit out of many, many to choose from.



I just started on Series 4 last night and have changed my mind. It's surprising and a bit depressing that Mr.Show has never been given a proper release over here.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I thought that was ace myself



There's lots to admire about it (it's superbly acted and looks beautiful) but the last 20 minutes didn't work for me at all. Avoiding the big Hollywood ending we were all anticipating was a nice idea but they didn't replace it with anything very interesting. It just sort of spluttered to a halt.


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fuck - I was gonna watch that!  Dogme innit?



dogme-ish.

sweet and sad and a small, simple movie.


----------



## grubby local (Jun 24, 2009)

grubby local said:


> again on TV, my God, what a doc. I'm tearful, speechless.
> 
> 'Stranded'.
> 
> ...



oooooo ... it's online! 5 days to watch! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b008s9l9/Storyville_Stranded!_The_Andes_Plane_Crash_Survivors/

gx


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 25, 2009)

Black Book - which i really enjoyed apart from the dodgy last few seconds


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 25, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> on TV, Wilbur wants To Kill Himself. A sad and lovely little film



God that brings back memories. What a dreary film that was.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fuck - I was gonna watch that!  Dogme innit?



I would say no.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2009)

Late Bloomer - Japanese film, bloke in wheelchair with muscular dystrophy becomes a serial killer. Sounds like a typical piece of exploitation junk, but it's not. It's a film about frustration and obsession and dealing with bad thoughts.


----------



## starfish (Jun 25, 2009)

The Wire S5 ep 10 . Now what?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 25, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Black Book - which i really enjoyed apart from the dodgy last few seconds



You mean the final scenes with the Dutch humiliating the former collaborators?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2009)

noi the albino - not entirely succesful film about  a juvenile empty space in Iceland. It's complulsory when talking about Icelandic films to say something like lovely scenery. There was no scenery in this film. A fitting start to my iceland season.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 27, 2009)

Wicked City - Japanese movie, It's basically the Nightwatch Trilogy crammed into 90 mins.


----------



## derf (Jun 27, 2009)

I just started watching series one of Blackadder.
Very good.


----------



## Fictionist (Jun 27, 2009)

Bolt.

Loved the Hamster.


----------



## breasticles (Jun 27, 2009)

1980 and 1983 of the red riding trilogy. ehhh. maybe because i was sewing, and not watching properly (probably because of that) but just could not engage with it, and that's despite it featuring The Heavenly Considine. i just thought it was... quite boring. and i feel quite guilty about saying that, probably because the critical response was a Massive Lake of Journojizz and i feel like i have missed something very crucial and meaningful.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 28, 2009)

Baby Mama - Tina Fey and Amy Poehler are in it, which makes watching it just about worthwhile. It's incredibly fluffy though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 28, 2009)

breasticles said:


> 1980 and 1983 of the red riding trilogy. ehhh. maybe because i was sewing, and not watching properly (probably because of that) but just could not engage with it, and that's despite it featuring The Heavenly Considine. i just thought it was... quite boring. and i feel quite guilty about saying that, probably because the critical response was a Massive Lake of Journojizz and i feel like i have missed something very crucial and meaningful.



I watched most of the first one on telly and felt the same, tbh.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 28, 2009)

Finally got round to watching The Bourne Identity on Friday night and really enjoyed it. A superior glossy action flick.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw a western staring William Shatner called White Comanche.  He always acts like hes tripping out in every thing he's in.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2009)

Angus, Thongs and Perfect Snogging.
It was good.


----------



## isitme (Jun 29, 2009)

I watched Waynes World last night


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2009)

Angelopoulos' fist full length film - Anaparastasi/Reconstruction  - bit like Rashomon with biting social commentary - a great debut.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 29, 2009)

isitme said:


> I watched Waynes World last night



The Waynes World and Bill and Ted films are masterpieces.  Probably the high point of US pop culture movies IMO.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 29, 2009)

Watched Semi Pro for the third or fourth time.  Like all Will Ferrell films, it gets better with every viewing and has now reached the level of being "pretty funny as it goes" for me.  It's better than Blades of Glory, not as good as Step Brothers.


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2009)

Angela's Ashes. A hoot from start to finish.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2009)

A-Team


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2009)

P.V.C.-1 - woman has bomb strapped round her neck in Colombia and tries to remove it. That's the whole plot. Interesting but mostly for technical reasons - it consists of a single continuous 80+ minute take and looks absolutely exhauting to have made. Nice to see someone trying something different.


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 30, 2009)

over the last few web free days in hospital:

House of Sand & Fog. If you wrote the plot down it would sound like a ludicruous melodrama, and maybe it is, but I absolutely loved it. And Jennifer Connelly 
Memories Of Murder. Pretty good.
The Getaway. Wonderful film except for Ali McGraw who can't act for shit.
The Night James Brown Saved Boston. Decent telling of a familiar story
Dark City (Directors Cut). A great movie that needed a better budget.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 30, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> over the last few web free days in hospital:
> 
> House of Sand & Fog. If you wrote the plot down it would sound like a ludicruous melodrama, and maybe it is, but I absolutely loved it. And Jennifer Connelly
> Memories Of Murder. Pretty good.
> Dark City (Directors Cut). A great movie that needed a better budget.



Wow, three films in a row I agree with you wholeheartedly about


----------



## Sadken (Jun 30, 2009)

My Date with Drew - It was really good, actually. Very likeable bloke tries to get a date with Drew Barrymore, who he has fancied since he was 10.  It made me wish he hadn't done this though, cos now I'll never get a date with Christina Ricci, who I've fancied since I was 8 or Holly Willoughby, who I have fancied since I was 28.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 30, 2009)

Labyrinth. Yes, the one with Bowie and Jennifer Connelly and the Henson muppets. Top fun, and surely prime for a (much darker) reboot!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 30, 2009)

Noooo, I will visit murderation on anyone who dares remake the mighty Labyrinth


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> My Date with Drew - It was really good, actually. Very likeable bloke tries to get a date with Drew Barrymore, who he has fancied since he was 10.  It made me wish he hadn't done this though, cos now I'll never get a date with Christina Ricci, who I've fancied since I was 8 or Holly Willoughby, who I have fancied since I was 28.



i've fancied Jennifer Connelly since yesterday - does that count?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 30, 2009)

Nah, the ultimate film dying to be rebooted or remade is Dark city - I've thought that for years, as Jefe says it's a great idea but not always well delivered.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> My Date with Drew - It was really good, actually. Very likeable bloke tries to get a date with Drew Barrymore, who he has fancied since he was 10.  It made me wish he hadn't done this though, cos now I'll never get a date with Christina Ricci, who I've fancied since I was 8 or Holly Willoughby, who I have fancied since I was 28.



You're lucky. I fancied Yvette Fielding in Seaview when I was 10.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 30, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i've fancied Jennifer Connelly since yesterday - does that count?



I've actually got a mate who got off with her in Fabric once!  She's the one from Labyrinth, right?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 30, 2009)

Radio On.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 30, 2009)

*{}TY*

Ghost world

Steve Buscemi can do no wrong can he.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2009)

I love Steve Buscemi ^ 


Well, I FINALLY got around to watching O Brother Where Art Thou.  Fab


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 1, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> Steve Buscemi can do no wrong can he.



I thought In The Soup was pretty damn tedious a few weeks ago.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I've actually got a mate who got off with her in Fabric once!  She's the one from Labyrinth, right?



NO FREAKIN WAY! I love her. The bitch.

I would kiss your mate full on the lips just to be one kiss away from Jennifer. Lovely lovely jennifer. Sweet dear Jennifer....


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 1, 2009)

The Wrestler. I was impressed!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2009)

Johnny Mad Dog - pretty brutal film about child soldiers in Africa (yes, there's no named state so don't even bother starting) - very good at what it did, which wasn't much to be honest.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, also watched Seeing Red -top notch oral history of US Communism. Not as good as Wobblies but very important nonetheless.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 1, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> I thought In The Soup was pretty damn tedious a few weeks ago.



i've not seen that one


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2009)

Yetman said:


> NO FREAKIN WAY! I love her. The bitch.
> 
> I would kiss your mate full on the lips just to be one kiss away from Jennifer. Lovely lovely jennifer. Sweet dear Jennifer....



He snogged the FUCK out of her, mate.  He said she tasted of Frazzles.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> He snogged the FUCK out of her, mate.  He said she tasted of Frazzles.



I've just spent the past 2 hours at work looking at pics of her, daring myself to click on the naughty ones then flapping it when the big STOP LOOKING AT PORN AT WORK message comes up. Then doing it again just in case.

She's up there with Megan Fox in terms of foxxiness but the whole ass to ass thing just takes her to another level.

Then just when you think she cant get any higher, she goes and tastes of frazzles. Now what am I gonna do? I'm in love


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 1, 2009)

I hadn't actually connected til this thread that she was the one in Labyrinth.  But boy did I fancy here when I first saw that film in the cinema as a 12 year old...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 1, 2009)

Yetman said:


> NO FREAKIN WAY! I love her. The bitch.
> 
> I would kiss your mate full on the lips just to be one kiss away from Jennifer. Lovely lovely jennifer. Sweet dear Jennifer....



Didn't she thrust some major bappage at the camera in "Blame it on Rio"?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2009)

She has got major baps as well 

I'm starting to know how celebrity stalkers feel 

*books plane ticket*


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 2, 2009)

eps 2 and 3 of season 2 of True Blood. Excellent stuff


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 2, 2009)

Terribly Happy - pretty unashamed attempt at doing a Cohen brothers black comedy/drama in Denmark - works suprisingly well. Very enjoyable, well made etc Better than a couple of the Cohen brothers own films in fact.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 2, 2009)

BA - watched PVC-1, impressed with it as a technical excercise in filmmaking - very good for what it is IYSWIM


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 2, 2009)

Apparently the director had to train for 6 months just to bbe able to physcially do it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 2, 2009)

That's pretty much what a mate of mine who's a director said about prep for it - she was amazed when I sent her the IMDB link that anyone had even attempted to do it!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2009)

Both parts of Jean-François Richet's Mesrine films. Jacques Mesrine was a french armed robber/prison breaker who loved the media and tried to portray himself as robin hood type in the 70s, sometimes using the various armed left-wing cells around at the time as handy cover - when he was simply a publicity hungry psycho. 

Richet's made two previous films in similar areas - both essentially being pleas for those in the Banlieus to arm themselves and take on the visible bodies of the state. One of them, Ma 6-T va crack-er - picked up a lot of controversy a few years back was really total rubbish which made me fear for the Mesrine films. He managed to create two very good genre films though - nothing outstandingly original, but with a great central performance from Vincent Cassel who is in just about every scene in the film and just about every scene in the film is undoubtdly about him - just as Mesrine would have wanted it. (He wrote two lie filled autobiographies in the hope that Hollywood would make a film about him). Gérard Depardieu appears as a genuinely sinister thug in the first film as well - could have made another film from that character alone.

Mesrine: Part 1 - Death Instinct
Mesrine: Part 2 - Public Enemy #1


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 3, 2009)

Any good though?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 3, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire, loved it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Any good though?



_He managed to create two very good genre films though _


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2009)

i saw martyrs recently - fuck me, first time in ages i've flinched at violence on screen - it was quite an ordeal though the ending threw me a little. maybe i misunderstood it, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 3, 2009)

the last half or so of The Good The Bad And The Ugly on five the other night


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 4, 2009)

Sin Nombre/Without Name - small family of Hondurans try to get to 'The North' but get into trouble with the Mara Salvatrucha on the way - that's it for plot. Told totally straightforwardly and simply, so much so that it remined me of some of those Cagney films from the 30s just updated to today. Extremely well made with some great shots from amongst the bodies on top of the trains they've hitched onto as well as showing what these people have to go through just to reach the US border. Just a little too conventional at times though. First film for the director who will probably go onto larger stuff after this - probably have room to be a bit more expansive as well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2009)

rollinder said:


> the last half or so of The Good The Bad And The Ugly on five the other night



Did it have those weird bits in where they have been newly dubbed and suddenly have the voices of super old men?


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 4, 2009)

At the cinema last night (-finally! ): _Drag Me To Hell_

I'm not much of a fan of horror films, but this was great. Particularly the scene with the (-oh-so-conveniently-hoisted... ) anvil.  I couldn't stop laughing at that bit.  Pure _Looney Tunes_.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 4, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did it have those weird bits in where they have been newly dubbed and suddenly have the voices of super old men?


 
extended 'new' print according to the credits so probably (missed those bits if so)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2009)

rollinder said:


> extended 'new' print according to the credits so probably (missed those bits if so)



Maybe they are not as jarring as I remember. I was looking out for them and I did know the film really really really really so maybe that's why they leapt out. 

When I was a kid (about 12 I think) I taped the audio off the telly speaker  and would listen to it over and over. I don't know if that makes me super cool or super un cool.


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2009)

Watched Che (Part 1) last night which was great. Best film I've seen in a long time. Looking forward to the second part a lot.

This evening I watched The Road To Perdition on the telly. Not bad, a bit cheesy at times but Tom Hanks was surprisingly good. I don't like him normally.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2009)

Waterboys. 

Pretty good romp and pretty funny as long as you ignore the characters motivations and the sudden leap from not having a clue to putting on an amazing show. 
Bit it's not a thinkers film.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Mist - genuinely creepy and imaginative horror film based on a Stephen King novella. Extremely bleak in places.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2009)

"The Host" - excellent Korean horror though tbh it is a mix of drama, comedy and monster fantasy rather than horror. Great acting, characters and good monster behavoir. Enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2009)

Hot Snow - bog standard, but epically bog standard, Soviet one about Stalingrad.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 6, 2009)

High Plains Drifter

I'd forgotten how good this film is  All the 'lovecraftian' wierdness and a great sound track


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 6, 2009)

Watched series 1 & 2 of Spaced last night and still found it very funny..


----------



## baldrick (Jul 6, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Watched series 1 & 2 of Spaced last night and still found it very funny..


that must have taken hours!

i try not to rewatch it too often in case that spoils it for me


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 6, 2009)

Satan - French movie with Vincent Cassell (La Haine) as a mad shepherd.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 6, 2009)

The Dark Crystal...still some excellent puppetry, and now comes with added insults to the Gelfling west country accents and whole general hippy vibe to the whole thing...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2009)

re-watching Berlin Alexander Platz to see if it's a s good as i remember.

Also watched a Sion Sono one called Hair Extensions - good bit of fluff. Nothing special - sort of horror pisstake of those japanese hair horrors of recent years.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Satan - French movie with Vincent Cassell (La Haine) as a mad shepherd.



I enjoyed that - you should check out Martyrs mentioned above.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 7, 2009)

Harsh Times. A good un.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I enjoyed that - you should check out Martyrs mentioned above.



that's well brutal


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 7, 2009)

3 eps of Black Books series 2 while I sewed some jeans.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

the shield season 2 - it is the wire for divs, but it's a lot of fun


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that's well brutal



It is. It's an odd film - i can't make my mind uop about it. It certainly blew all the other recent french extreme films out of the water either way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

i didn't really get the ending - the religious business.
i read about a similar cult in the fortean times but i'm still none the wiser.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> the shield season 2 - it is the wire for divs, but it's a lot of fun



The Shield is awesome


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Final final episode of Six Feet Under.
(Yes, we both lost it too )

What a fucking outstanding joy to watch that show has been.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

i had to watch that on my own


----------



## Yetman (Jul 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I enjoyed that - you should check out Martyrs mentioned above.



My mate gave me that the other night to watch 

I watched Saw 5 last night. Pretty good if your into Saw films. A bit silly and that obviously.

Got Gommorah to watch soon as well


----------



## Diamond (Jul 7, 2009)

Transformers & The Untouchables - Surprisingly similar films. Both not very good.

The Seventh Seal - Great stuff. How come no-one mentions how funny Bergman's films can be.

Memories of Murder - S'alright. Not great.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I enjoyed that - you should check out Martyrs mentioned above.



Cheers BA I'll check that out


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 8, 2009)

1st of the Red Riding Trilogy - 1974.

Fucking superb.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 8, 2009)

That 4th Futurama film. Best of the bunch I reckon. Shame about the rather sudden and very much played down Fry and Leela get together. 
Kind of feels like they are heading off into a new direction if the series is re-commissioned (which it has been hasn't it?). Shame, I like the current set up and this (possible) new idea could kill it like red dwarf.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 8, 2009)

Burn After Reading

_"Osbourne Cox? I thought you might be worried... about the security... of your shit."_

Brad Pitt actually makes me laugh in that film.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

Girl with a Pearl Earring - was on the telly, and I've read the book and enjoyed it

Was alright actually, although a mate rang JUST as it was starting   Had to tell her I'd ring her at the weekend!!  I fucking hate it when people just ring/call round with no warning.  I'm DOING STUFF


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 8, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> Burn After Reading
> 
> _"Osbourne Cox? I thought you might be worried... about the security... of your shit."_
> 
> Brad Pitt actually makes me laugh in that film.



yeh, it was one of the "smaller" Coen Bros films, but still very good fun


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2009)

i was very disappointed by it


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2009)

One night soon I'm going to watch Bronson just to kill a bit of time as much as anything else.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 8, 2009)

_J'irai Comme Un Cheval Fou (I Will Walk Like A Crazy Horse)_


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 8, 2009)

Excellent choice - not his best IMO, that would be Tree of Guernica - but still...


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 8, 2009)

**music nerd**



butchersapron said:


> Excellent choice - not his best IMO, that would be Tree of Guernica - but still...



One of the weirdest scenes for me (-in what is undeniably a film utterly abundant in weird scenes) was when Marvel (-the desert man) proceeds to perform a fine rendition of the intro to ... 

Apparently, it's actually Hindewhu singing/whistling, but the film and Herbie Hancock's album were both released in 1973, so I can't help wondering whether one inspired the other, or if it's just pure coincidence...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 8, 2009)

- you should def check out the rest of the trilogy, i.e Tree of Guernica and Long live Death - LLD was the first as was pretty bloody weird but by the time he'd reached Crazy Horse he was...gone...dissapeared over the horizon...


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 8, 2009)

I've definitely heard of _Viva La Muerte_, but never seen it.  Cheers for the nudge.  

The obvious comparison is with Jodorowsky (-I realise they've worked together); the imagery in _Crazy Horse_ seems just as visceral/grotesque/surreal.  I found the symbolism was actually a bit easier to follow in _Crazy Horse_ than in Jodorowsky's films though.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 8, 2009)

The Watchmen. I was  very pleasantly surprised how good it was. It's 20 years since I read it so i was mercifully relieved from fanboy nitpicking.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2009)

nosferatu - great stuff, wish i'd seen it before the herzog version cos the herzog version flummoxed me. it makes more sense now. max schreck's dracula is certainly one of the most striking, iconic movie characters. what an odd looking man. would like to find a shot of him without the make up.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 9, 2009)

White Night Wedding -  Kormákur's follow up to the excellent Jar City (currently being remade in the US) and he's gone back to his quirkier earlier style - eccentric _lovable_ (bleurgh) characters on a tiny Icelandic Island with a tragedy in their past. Totally cliched and not all charming, in fact it's quite offensive in its obvious attempts at manipulation. So dissapointing after Jar City. Bill Forsyth this is not.


----------



## Voley (Jul 9, 2009)

The Woodsman. 

Disturbing but compelling viewing. Not a big fan of Kevin Bacon normally but he was excellent in this. Really genuinely creepy without being OTT. The will he / won't he scene with the little girl was almost unbearably tense. I liked the way that you simultaneously felt sympathy and repulsion for him. A difficult topic but handled really well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2009)

i didn't like the way it seemed to be saying that a gay paedo was worse than a straight one


----------



## 6_6 (Jul 9, 2009)

Persona by Ingmar Bergman.

Odd but interesting.
Great cinematography.


----------



## 6_6 (Jul 9, 2009)

Right Midnight - 

About a jazz musician.  
Story was inspired by Bud Powell's tragic life.
Heart breaking.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rogue said:


> This film is an absolute phenomenon.
> 
> In the US they have parties where people go and watch it.
> 
> ...





I just cant recommend this film enough.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh gosh I am just going to have to watch it again now.


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 9, 2009)

Rambo last night,  Rambo II tonight


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2009)

Ponyo.

Let's forget about Gedoskenki eh, things are back in track. Not the the film I was expecting though.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Fear Me Not - Danish existential thriller, bit like A History of Violence writ small. Questions about aggression and violence and how society and individuals informally deal with it, how people adapt etc. Looks like going somewhere rather too obvious in opening 15 minutes but doesn't. Very good at creating atmosphere and good perfomances -very enjoyable film.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 10, 2009)

where do you source all these movies, butch - downloads?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, off k**garga mostly. Thank fuck for laptops and not being able to get to sleep at a decent time as well.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 10, 2009)

karagarga fucked me both times I used it. I just couldn't keep up the ratio, unless you get the latest seed you don't seem to stand a chance


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> karagarga fucked me both times I used it. I just couldn't keep up the ratio, unless you get the latest seed you don't seem to stand a chance



Really? A few people have said that to me, but i've got to admit i find it pretty easy. Maybe because i use it as my main tracker. I have a massive advantage in that i've grabbbed 3.5TB of stuff from there and there's always someone wanting something i've got that no one else is seeding. I do remember it being quite hard when i first joined.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> karagarga fucked me both times I used it. I just couldn't keep up the ratio, unless you get the latest seed you don't seem to stand a chance



I am going to be having this problem soon. Nobody wants the stuff I have downloaded. Mind you so far it's been non subbed rare miike takashi films mostly (and a non subbed Ponyo). 

I guess I will have to download something popular. Do you think they have 'the girl on death row'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2009)

blimey, that wouldn't work for me cos i don't seed


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 10, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Bloody long but quite engrossing. You have to suspend belief, obvs


----------



## Voley (Jul 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i didn't like the way it seemed to be saying that a gay paedo was worse than a straight one



I think you're reading too much into that. That didn't stand out as an issue for me at all.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 11, 2009)

The last episode of The Corner.

I found the interview with the real people at the end very powerful. This shit is real


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2009)

Ponyo AGAIN!!!

It turns out that my daughter loves it. I has been on 3 times in less than 2 days. I'm going to hate it in the end aren't I?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 11, 2009)

"Tropic Thunder"

(we watched it for the bazillionth time right before I came on here...)

It's became one of the most quotable films since "The Big Lebowski"

We're always slinging off lines from TT at each other. I don't think I will ever, ever tire of it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0874423/

Zoo


a documentary about Zoophilia which centres on a man who died as a result of getting fucked by a horse  it's mostly people talking about their love of horses, fascinating in a way, it's a but slow, and no horse fucking to be seen


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2009)

And what inspired you to watch that particularly, marty?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2009)

NVP said:


> And what inspired you to watch that particularly, marty?



it was mrs21


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2009)

Gosh.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2009)

Family Guy Season 4. 

"Here's another thing...the book can also be a hat".


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> "Tropic Thunder"
> 
> We're always slinging off lines from TT at each other. I don't think I will ever, ever tire of it.



I tired of it before it even finished.


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 11, 2009)

Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 11, 2009)

G.I. Jane again.  It's a sickness I canna shake


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2009)

Angel A - t'was ok and helped pass the time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Angel A - t'was ok and helped pass the time.



I sort of wish they had left the angel or not thing open. At least until the end. Well maybe that would have been a little cliche though.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 11, 2009)

.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> Oh hohohoho.
> 
> Was that necessary?
> 
> I won't post what I watch on here again, incase someone doesn't like it!



???
Keep your knickers on.

I'm only commenting on what I thought of the film. You liked it, I thought it was a bit hey ho. What's the big deal with that?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 11, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> ???
> Keep your knickers on.
> 
> I'm only commenting on what I thought of the film. You liked it, I thought it was a bit hey ho. What's the big deal with that?



heh nothing. 


as you see i edited, id just woken up from a nap after being out all night when i posted that. sorry


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I sort of wish they had left the angel or not thing open. At least until the end. Well maybe that would have been a little cliche though.



I suppose it was Diet Wings of Desire.

It was enjoyable - Paris looked fantastic, it was funny, there was an angel in it.

It got a bit daft by the end, but I was in a proper mood last night and it did lift my spirits, so it's a thumbs up from me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm watching Armageddon, It's so cheesy.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 12, 2009)

The Ruins - passable horror that just sort of runs out of steam after setting up an interesting premise.


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2009)

I watched Che Part 1 again. Totally ace and I can't wait for LoveFilm to get the second part to me.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 12, 2009)

We put "how to lose friends and alienate people" in the DVD player last night and took it out after 30 mins. Pile of old wank.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 12, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> We put "how to lose friends and alienate people" in the DVD player last night and took it out after 30 mins. Pile of old wank.



the book is well worth a read


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 12, 2009)

I watched _In the Name of the King_ last night.

Predictably, it was toss.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

In The Heat of The Night.

Always a pleasure 

(and Mrs Pie wondered if Gillespie was the possibly the inspiration for Chief Wiggum in The Simpsons )


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2009)

re-watched mThe Sound of Drums.

simms totally pwns as the Master.

He's back at christma


----------



## maya (Jul 12, 2009)

Conan The Barbarian.  Won't watch it again, though. 

Seeing a young Arnie with long hair had _some_ entertainment value, I suppose.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> re-watched mThe Sound of Drums.
> 
> simms totally pwns as the Master.
> 
> He's back at christma



Gah, I have just come off a thread where everyone seems to say I say everything is shit. I said this is not true. However. . . . . 

The sound of drums is shit. I do agree that Sims was a good Master but I would have loved him to be used a little better. Things looked pretty good but then went all magic again. 

*Puts city of death on*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2009)

simm


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 12, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The sound of drums is shit. I do agree that Sims was a good Master but I would have loved him to be used a little better. Things looked pretty good but then went all magic again.



The massive reset and the "Doctor as Jesus" stuff at the end annoyed me but I thought it was great before that. Simm was a brilliant Master.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> The massive reset and the "Doctor as Jesus" stuff at the end annoyed me but I thought it was great before that. Simm was a brilliant Master.



yep. Better even than Delgado


----------



## cearta (Jul 12, 2009)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 12, 2009)

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 12, 2009)

Saw *Speed Racer* this morning – a work of art masquerading as a daft kids' film and the best thing the Wachowskis have done since the first Matrix. (I don't expect this to be a popular opinion...)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2009)

Buffy, loads of Buffy...


----------



## Yetman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> In The Heat of The Night.



Fear and Loathing sunglasses


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2009)

Dandelion Dead - disc 1

I don't have a fucking clue why this was on my list, but it was shit.  Twee fucking crap.  Yes, it's a true story.  About a wife poisoner.  *yawn*

Even David Thewliss's presence didn't help, and I normally like him

Have just removed disc 2 from my rental list in disgust


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Fear and Loathing sunglasses



Or Aviator shades, as the rest of the normal world like to call them


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2009)

Director's cut of "Betty Blue".

Whatever happened to Beatrice Dalle?


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 13, 2009)

"Little Miss Sunshine" - Alan Arkin was fucking hilarious as the smackhead Grandpa!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

Saw Bruno - it was pretty decent but not the comedy nuclear bomb I was expecting.  Can't live up to Borat and it's basically the exact same film, so...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 13, 2009)

jer said:


> Director's cut of "Betty Blue".
> 
> Whatever happened to Beatrice Dalle?



Last I heard she was banned from the US, losing the part of Bruce Willis's wife in Six Sense.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2009)

...and then she married a rapist.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I was reminded of how hot the lass who plays Tonks is...grrrrr...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2009)

did she? wow!


----------



## Structaural (Jul 13, 2009)

I didn't know that (from rapper to raper),  hmmm - it's going so well: 

story


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Battlestar Galactica



Same here - end of series two. Have spent the time since bagdering Mr QofG's to get series three and four  (if they are availabke on DVD yet )


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Same here - end of series two. Have spent the time since bagdering Mr QofG's to get series three and four  (if they are availabke on DVD yet )



Blates they both are.  You can get a whole boxset.  I still need to buy and watch series 4 soon but I have a 1-3 boxset


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Blates they both are.  You can get a whole boxset.  I still need to buy and watch series 4 soon but I have a 1-3 boxset



 *toddles off to amazon*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2009)

Bronson  ... I would...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Blates they both are.  You can get a whole boxset.  I still need to buy and watch series 4 soon but I have a 1-3 boxset



I finished the final season this weekend.

Oh *WOW*


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I didn't know that (from rapper to raper),  hmmm - it's going so well:
> 
> story



Oh dear


----------



## Sadken (Jul 13, 2009)

jer said:


> I finished the final season this weekend.
> 
> Oh *WOW*



Really?  More WOW than the end of the 3rd?  Cos that was pretty mega WOW for me.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Or Aviator shades, as the rest of the normal world like to call them



Dear dear sojourner, sweet little ignorant sojourner......those are not simply 'aviator shades', they are vintage Ray Ban kalichrome shooters, a much sought after and admired piece of eyewear. 

If you ask nicely I may one day show you mine. No touching though.


----------



## derf (Jul 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Dear dear sojourner, sweet little ignorant sojourner......*those are not simply 'aviator shades', they are vintage Ray Ban kalichrome shooters*, a much sought after and admired piece of eyewear.
> 
> If you ask nicely I may one day show you mine. No touching though.



I'll bet you say " They have a little je n'said pass" or something as well. 

Right I'm going to watcha film called Zohan in a moment. I'll tell you about it tomorrow but a mate says I'll piss myself at it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2009)

@ je n'said pass


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 13, 2009)

Started S5 of The Wire last night. Watched 2 spine tingling episodes.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2009)

Flickering/Blinking Lights - Danish black comedy, gangsters don't really want to be gangsters - they've all got a ludicrous childhood trauma that fucked them up - really they just want to run resteraunts in the woods and be nice. Bit rubbish really.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 14, 2009)

The Seventh Continent.

Nice and grim.

I'm not sure there's much point in watching it unless you've got a deep and probably unhealthy interest in Haneke. A quick read up on the plot and, providing for a reasonable imagination, you've pretty much got the whole thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

Great film - the first real sucess he had with his 'why don't you empty burgeois ghosts just kill yourself and your culture you useless fucks?'.

I watched Louise-Michel last night, fantastic french/belgian recession black black comedy. Boss shuts down factory, girls get a hitman with their redundancy. I usually find french comedy simplistic and childish - and more importantly, just not funny. This was hilarious though and made with real anger. Dedicated to the great Louise-Michel herself which should tell you where it's coming from - and with a soundtrack consisting pretty much of just Daniel Johnston. Most enjoyable film i've seen in some time - totally recommended. (And do watch after the credits - not the bit where they use an old quote from the real Louise-michel to urge workers to kill all bosses, but after the proper credits)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2009)

role models - very typical american pie type comedy - predictable but funny - the kids especially are great and it's got stifler in it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2009)

Sukiyaki Western Django. 

I was really disappointed. I love Miike films but now that he is being given proper budgets all his films seem to be going to shit. The money (and time saving) nicely set up static frames that would last whole scenes are gone and it's all gotten rather 'normal'. 
On paper this film sounds amazing - A western set in Nevada (written in kanji on the sign) but all the actors are traditional Japanese warriors (mostly). All the actors speak english  but it is clear that all but maybe two can't really speak english at all, but that kind of adds to the fun. Some great characters which all seem wasted in such a mess that doesn't know where it is going from one minute to the next. The pacing is all wrong and at just over an hour and a half it still seems twice as long as it needs to be. 
It's clear that a load of money was spent on it because almost all of the Japanese cast are pretty famous (from big serious actors to comedians), even Shingokun (arguably the most well known personality in Japan today) plays a short (and rather shocking) role in the opening with quentin tarrentino.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2009)

Martyrs. Good, actually quite scary and very horrible.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Great film - the first real sucess he had with his 'why don't you empty burgeois ghosts just kill yourself and your culture you useless fucks?'.
> 
> I watched Louise-Michel last night, fantastic french/belgian recession black black comedy. Boss shuts down factory, girls get a hitman with their redundancy. I usually find french comedy simplistic and childish - and more importantly, just not funny. This was hilarious though and made with real anger. Dedicated to the great Louise-Michel herself which should tell you where it's coming from - and with a soundtrack consisting pretty much of just Daniel Johnston. Most enjoyable film i've seen in some time - totally recommended. (And do watch after the credits - not the bit where they use an old quote from the real Louise-michel to urge workers to kill all bosses, but after the proper credits)



Yeah, it's certainly a bold USP given his target market.

And I can certainly see where you're coming from with it being a criticism of empty consumer culture but in the end I felt it went way beyond a class criticism. The whole thing was such a pathology and so deeply inexplicable.

I've got Benny's Video in the post tomorrow and I'm a little less excited about it.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2009)

Land of the Lost - Will Ferrell's new one.  Multi LOL and it also has ANNA FRIEL in it which is a real boon for me, plus the bloke from Pineapple Express (the dealer they become mates with who gets shot a load of times) and the Foot Fist Way.


----------



## foo (Jul 14, 2009)

oooh i want to see that! did you watch it on Pirate then? 

i went to see the Cantona one, and would've rathered ole Ferrell was tickling me fancy tbf.

bit cheesy.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2009)

foo said:


> oooh i want to see that! did you watch it on Pirate then?
> 
> i went to see the Cantona one, and would've rathered ole Ferrell was tickling me fancy tbf.
> 
> bit cheesy.



I saw a really decent streamed copy on www.ninjavideo.net a couple of days ago.  

Did you not like Looking for Eric then?  I did.  I LOVE Cantona and always have done but, if anything, my major problem was that there wasn't enough of him in it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Dr. Horrible's Singalong Blog, with Neil Patrick Harris.

Pretty funny, but the ending was sort of abrupt.

He's an evil genius, trying to impress archvillain Bad Horse, the Thoroughbred of Sin.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 14, 2009)

Tetsuo. I'm sure not it's best seen on a school night when you're recovering from flu.

Great music though


----------



## Diamond (Jul 15, 2009)

Through A Glass Darkly

Despite the brilliant performance from the actress who played Karin, it wasn't one of my favourite Bergman films. But when it was good it was still very good indeed. I'm not sure I'll bother with the other chamber pieces. Is Fanny and Alexander recommended?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 15, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Dr. Horrible's Singalong Blog, with Neil Patrick Harris.
> 
> Pretty funny, but the ending was sort of abrupt.
> 
> He's an evil genius, trying to impress archvillain Bad Horse, the Thoroughbred of Sin.



I want to see this. I never liked Buffy but Joss' once more with feeling was really great. Plus eveyone loves Doogie Houser MD


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 15, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> Tetsuo. I'm sure not it's best seen on a school night when you're recovering from flu.
> 
> Great music though



I have never really understood why anyone rates this or the sequel. You can see the Director as the bodybuilding wimpy manipulator in Ichi the Killer. I have had his 'Vital' on DVD for about three years now without getting around to watching it.


----------



## derf (Jul 15, 2009)

*Zohan.* Never heard of it until a mate put it my way.
I pissed myself laughing from start to end.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 15, 2009)

Eragon, so I could watch Robert Carlyle be more hammy than a Gloucester Old Spot.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 15, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> *I want to see this*. I never liked Buffy but Joss' once more with feeling *was really great*. Plus *everyone loves *Doogie Houser MD



Who are you? What have you done with Atomic Suplex?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 15, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Who are you? What have you done with Atomic Suplex?



It's been in my Amazon basket for a month now.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2009)

The first season of Six Feet Under has FINALLY come onto ondemand.  Yes!

So I watched the first 3 episodes last night - and will be watching more tonight.

Quality.  And yet again, it's an HBO thang.  They fucking rock


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> The first season of Six Feet Under has FINALLY come onto ondemand.  Yes!
> 
> So I watched the first 3 episodes last night - and will be watching more tonight.
> 
> Quality.  And yet again, it's an HBO thang.  They fucking rock



If only HBO had commisioned Heroes, it might actually be a good show.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> If only HBO had commisioned Heroes, it might actually be a good show.



From the teeny tiny bit I have seen of it, I don't think even HBO could have saved it


----------



## belboid (Jul 15, 2009)

they couldn't stop Oz from turning to crap, nor Sex And The City from being dross all the way through


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2009)

belboid said:


> they couldn't stop Oz from turning to crap, nor Sex And The City from being dross all the way through



no one's perfect, stop yer carpin


----------



## belboid (Jul 15, 2009)

i aint carpin', that was me bleedin' point!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh, I saw the hangover and it was very funny indeed.  Really liked it.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 16, 2009)

Push - I enjoyed it quite alot, reckon theres a sequal in there aswell

Repo: The Genetic Opera - OMG, just OMG... I don't think I can begin to find the words...


----------



## rollinder (Jul 17, 2009)

just seen The Howling


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2009)

Decided to check out the previous work of the people who made Louise-Michel that i was praising earlier in the thread, so i watched Aaltra last night - another black as fuck comedy dedicated to an anarchist revolutionary (Albert Libertad this time). Basically about a couple of misanthropes in wheelchairs on a sort of road trip acting like total selfish dicks. Very very funny. If you like Aki Kaurismäki you should like this (he makes a brief appearance in fact). 

Also watched Homecoming - Turkish film about the 1980 military coup nd the anti-radical crackdown that followed. I appreciated what the director was trying to do but it was let down by two things - a) really really bad acting and b) the lead character was the spitting image of Borat, which rather undermined what should have been brutal torture scenes  - an hour of watching Borat being tortured does not really work.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Benny's Video

Another interesting and brutal Haneke film. It made me want to watch Cache straight after.


----------



## Voley (Jul 19, 2009)

Just watched The Baader Meinhof Complex.

Riveting stuff. I knew very little about the Red Army Faction and had always wondered what they were about so it was pretty educational for me. I could do with doing a bit of reading on this though as the film was pretty action-packed and I'm wondering how historically accurate this is. Compelling viewing all the same - I think it helped that I had no idea how things were going to turn out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2009)

I watched a movie called Knowing, with Nicholas Cage. That should have been my first clue.

Don't waste your time with this.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 19, 2009)

Gone Baby Gone - cracking missing child thriller with lots of twists and a heartbreaking moral dilemma at the end. Ed Harris is in it and is ace as usual.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2009)

Todo Moro - late Elio Petri, vicious vicious attack on all the central structures of the post-war Italian state, great peformance by Volonte (a barely disguised Aldo Moro), but an even better one by Marcello Mastroianni. Brilliant.

edit: oh yeah, a lot of the ideas here re-appear in Il Divo...


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Buffalo 66 - finally. 
Better & very different from what I was expecting, tbh. 
I mean it's late 90's pretensions look a wee bit dated now, but overall it's a very enjoyable film.






andy2002 said:


> Gone Baby Gone - cracking missing child thriller with lots of twists and a heartbreaking moral dilemma at the end. Ed Harris is in it and is ace as usual.



It was rubbish - well it started off ok-ish I suppose - but I've never seen a movie fall apart quite as spectacuarly as that one did in the second half.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2009)

I watched The Big Easy on video 

I was cringing with embarrassment at the first couple of scenes cuz Quaid's accent is really very poor but got into it quickly enough. The blurb about 'sizzling' is quite correct.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2009)

Deathnote 2 - the movie. Excellent, like in the first film the performances are strong and I thought they tied the story together effectivey and intelligently.

The CGI of Ryuk and, especially Rem, seemed better too


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 19, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I watched a movie called Knowing, with Nicholas Cage. That should have been my first clue.
> 
> Don't waste your time with this.



A mate give me that DVD a few days ago, I'll take your advice.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Deathnote 2 - the movie. Excellent, like in the first film the performances are strong and I thought they tied the story together effectivey and intelligently.
> 
> The CGI of Ryuk and, especially Rem, seemed better too



Have you seen the Anime series? How does it compare?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 19, 2009)

A hungover couch-bound day yesterday, so managed to get through the last 6 episodes of Six Feet Under S1, and the first 2 eps of S2 

Addicted


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Saw4 - _fell asleep going to watch again _


----------



## Me76 (Jul 19, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button - Can't say it lived up to the hype really.  I thought it was a very average love/life story


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Have you seen the Anime series? How does it compare?




Intermittantly - but Mr. QofG's is a big fan and has watched the anime. He says that they are both good, there are some differences in plot, the anime is a bit more involved, has more characters and takes more time over certain issues/plot points. 

He says he would happily watch both the anime and films again - and probably will!

As for me the episodes of the anime that I have seen were compelling and I liked the darkness of certain episodes but I did like the films as I felt they distilled the story down well and I enjoyed the performances of the leading characters - especially "L" who I tought was excellent!

If you know the anime I would certainly recommend watching the films as i am sure you would find it interesting to see the story in a different genre


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Deathnote 2 - the movie. Excellent, like in the first film the performances are strong and I thought they tied the story together effectivey and intelligently.
> 
> The CGI of Ryuk and, especially Rem, seemed better too



My wife loved those films. I can't say I was a big fan. It was very J Drama in style but I understand it had a proper cinema release.


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2009)

Battlestar Galactica - the mini series.  Glad we didnt just plough straight into series one, as we were gonna.  Cracking stuff.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My wife loved those films. I can't say I was a big fan. It was very J Drama in style but I understand it had a proper cinema release.


I watched them and the spin off thing and found them all very confusing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My wife loved those films. I can't say I was a big fan. It was very J Drama in style but I understand it had a proper cinema release.



I didn't know that - funnily enough watching it last night I thought how it might do quite well commercialy as, particularly the second film, has a sstrong uspense/thriller element to it.

I doubt if we would ever had watched it for the anime, which Mr. QofG's is a big fan of. 

The leading boy - Light - is, I think, also one of the leads in "Battle Royale"

I now have an awful fear of an American remake with Zac Efron or someone


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 19, 2009)

Little Children again. I have to say it really is a great movie.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I
> The leading boy - Light - is, I think, also one of the leads in "Battle Royale"
> 
> (



Indeed he is. I really don't like him in anything I have seen. BRII is the worst though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Indeed he is. I really don't like him in anything I have seen. BRII is the worst though.



Yeah - I really liked Battle Royale but BRII is just odd. Mr. QofG's is reading the novel of "Battle Royale" at the moment, which he is enjoying..if that's the right word!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 19, 2009)

The first series of early 1980s children's tv series "Into the Labyrinth".


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 19, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> It was rubbish - well it started off ok-ish I suppose - but I've never seen a movie fall apart quite as spectacuarly as that one did in the second half.



I understand why the complete change of direction towards the end might have alienated some viewers but I thoroughly enjoyed it. It wasn't predictable and the twists made for a gripping last 20 minutes.


----------



## starfish (Jul 19, 2009)

Watchmen on d/l. Data corrupted about 5 minutes from the end


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 20, 2009)

Martyrs - Very disturbing movie


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

The Tenth Victim - Elio Petri tries to do pop-art and it doesn't really work.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just watched The Deer Hunter, I could have spent three hours watching Big Brother live and felt more aesthetically and intellectually stimulated, an utter pile of dross.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 20, 2009)

State of Play - new movie version. 

Not a patch on the original of course,& some massive but understandable ommisions, but admittedly quite well watered down all things considered.

Crowe was ok, but I felt nothing for any other characters. Particular shame they borked the Editor & Domanic Foy who were brilliant original characters.

Probably a fine thriller for US audiences with no knowledge of the UK series.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Buffy Season 7 for three episodes 
Then as I could not sleep I watched the final episode of The Wire which will always be awesome


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2009)

6 more episodes of Six Feet Under, S2


----------



## Yetman (Jul 20, 2009)

Vanilla Sky, and the last ep of the Inbetweeners. Greatshit and great


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 20, 2009)

The Good The Bad The Weird.

A spaghetti Eastern, if you like.

Utterly bonkers


----------



## Sadken (Jul 20, 2009)

Finally watched Slumdog Millionaire - it was very good and a bit darker than I expected as well.


----------



## rekil (Jul 20, 2009)

Underground. Starts off brilliantly then loses its way a bit. Rubbish ending.

The Official Story - Childless couples close to the Argentinian dictatorship were given babies of murdered political opponents. One such woman, initially ignorant of the government's brutality and antics, tries to trace the mother of her adopted daughter much to her cunty hubby's chagrin. Beautiful film, the scene with the husband's anarchist dad is great.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Jul 20, 2009)

Moon- Ok that was at the cinema but it deserves a mention because it was fucking good. Best thing I've seen in the cinema for a long while. 

I watched the first Harry Potter film. Never seen any of the films or read the books. It was borrrrrring. Watched about half of the second one which was alot better, I'm actually looking forward to finishing it.

What else, o yeah Distant Voices, Still lives- Very good, a movie that once again rebukes the myth of three act structure.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a zombie weekend

Plague of zombies -  Hammer horror with voodoo goings on a in a small village. 

The dead next door- Pile of shite


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 20, 2009)

Watched Stewart Lee standup dvd on Saturday which was ace.

Then we watched Loaded Weapon which I definitely found funny but also intermittently slept throughout. That wasn't the film's fault though.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 20, 2009)

I've not watched a film in ages so started off with a re-watch of A Room For Romeo Brass. It's a while since I saw it, probably my second favourite Shane Meadows.

Then watched Bruno last night. Not a great copy but it's not the kind of film I'd make a point of going to the pictures for. All a bit predictable but maybe half a dozen really piss funny bits, way ruder than I expected too.


----------



## ringo (Jul 20, 2009)

The Wrestler. 

Disappointing.

Seemed like it was just about to get into being a very good and serious study of lost glory and pathos but they kept shoving in bits of OTT fighting to keep it as an action film. Bit of a waste of Rourke's method acting/body building.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My wife loved those films. I can't say I was a big fan. It was very J Drama in style but I understand it had a proper cinema release.



the manga is where it's at

the manga is well done and slow paced  (at least to a point) the anime is the compresed highlights the film  i don't even wanna know


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Snakes On A Motherfuckin' Plane.



(Well, I got totally engrossed in it after finding it 1/4 way through on film 4 )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Snakes On A Motherfuckin' Plane.
> 
> 
> 
> (Well, I got totally engrossed in it after finding it 1/4 way through on film 4 )



I missed the 1st hour but I don't think I needed to see it. Bit rubbish but ok for reading the paper to.


----------



## belboid (Jul 21, 2009)

ploughing through BSG series 1,  Far too entertaining, magnificent absurdity.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 21, 2009)

Punishment Park

The best film I've seen this year. Absolutely brilliant direction, acting, cinematography, editing - the whole shebang was brilliant. Given how systematically suppressed it was when it came out surely it is due another theatrical release.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

Not my fav watkins - good idea though. I did like the ending though.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 21, 2009)

I was completely unaware of this Watkins chap before I saw Punishment Park. I might look up a few more of his films. Any suggestions?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I was completely unaware of this Watkins chap before I saw Punishment Park. I might look up a few more of his films. Any suggestions?



Everything of his worth watching - even his failures (The Paris Commune being the most recent of these). The ones you should check out asap are Culloden - amazing use of limited resources- and The War Game - the orginal threads, banned by the BBC. There was a documentary released about him and his work a few years back as well - The Universal Clock - The Resistance of Peter Watkins


----------



## Diamond (Jul 21, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Everything of his worth watching - even his failures (The Paris Commune being the most recent of these). The ones you should check out asap are Culloden - amazing use of limited resources- and The War Game - the orginal threads, banned by the BBC. There was a documentary released about him and his work a few years back as well - The Universal Clock - The Resistance of Peter Watkins



Cheers. I'll put them on my lovefilm list.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

Day of the Dead (new) - shite.

Waz (or W Delta Z) - liked the actors in it, but a bit shite really.

The Happening - again liked the performances, they seemed to be playing it for laughs oddly, but a bit shite.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Half Nelson - pretty good in a sort of "that would blatantly never happen" kind of way, with a mix of liberal "presumably this is what poor black people are like" bit of characterisation in it that sort of screwed it for me a bit.  The little girl really reminded me of Keisha from the Wire


----------



## Belushi (Jul 21, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> The ones you should check out asap are Culloden - amazing use of limited resources- and The War Game



Saw them both a few years back on C4 I think, both excellent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Half Nelson - pretty good in a sort of "that would blatantly never happen" kind of way, with a mix of liberal "presumably this is what poor black people are like" bit of characterisation in it that sort of screwed it for me a bit.  The little girl really reminded me of Keisha from the Wire



it had that little joyrider from the wire in it or am i imagining that? tristan wilds or summat


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2009)

Dunno, i did think i recognised the dealer bloke though, so maybe him?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Dunno, i did think i recognised the dealer bloke though, so maybe him?



nah, he was one of the pupils
eta: this fella - http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1736913/
he played donut
imdb also says it has michael in it as well but i can't remember him


----------



## Diamond (Jul 22, 2009)

71 fragments of a chronology of chance

Out of all the Haneke films that I've seen recently this was the one that I was looking forward to the least, however in the event it's the one I enjoyed the most. It seemed to have the least amount of Haneke, the auteur, in it and the greatest humanity out of all of them. I suppose it comes down to the overall impression of a compassionate humanity that comes out of it which you don't really find with Haneke. Either way it's highly recommended from me - far superior to the seventh continent, benny's video, funny games and caché .


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 22, 2009)

> Day of the Dead (new) - shite.


 see that on telly other night yet shit Mena Suvari giving out orders 

Last night -  Saw4 ok


----------



## belboid (Jul 22, 2009)

finished BSG S1, cracking ending.  Now, is this telly movie thing a vital part of viewing S", or should we just crack on and ignore that one?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 22, 2009)

Diamond said:


> 71 fragments of a chronology of chance
> 
> Out of all the Haneke films that I've seen recently this was the one that I was looking forward to the least, however in the event it's the one I enjoyed the most. It seemed to have the least amount of Haneke, the auteur, in it and the greatest humanity out of all of them. I suppose it comes down to the overall impression of a compassionate humanity that comes out of it which you don't really find with Haneke. Either way it's highly recommended from me - far superior to the seventh continent, benny's video, funny games and caché .



Fantastic film - i'd still rate Cache higher. This one needs to be watched with Code Unkown IMO.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 22, 2009)

_Zombie And The Ghost Train_

I've watched a few of Aki Kaurismäki's films, but this was the first I've seen by Mika Kaurismäki.  It had it's moments, but this one was just too bleak and fatalistic for me.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> see that on telly other night yet shit Mena Suvari giving out orders



Yeah. I have to watch them though, all the new horrors, even though I know 95% of them will be shit.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 22, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Fantastic film - i'd still rate Cache higher. This one needs to be watched with Code Unkown IMO.



Yeah, I think I'll order that one next. I haven't heard much about it before so I'm looking forward to going into it "blind" so to speak.


----------



## rekil (Jul 22, 2009)

The Bicycle Thieves. Masterpiece is it not. More tension than in many a horror film. Anyone know what the songs (in the working class club and the posh restaurant) are about?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 22, 2009)

Survelliance - Very slow until the last quarter. I sensed strong influences from dad, in particular Blue Velvet. Worth a watch if you enjoy this kind of movie.


----------



## belboid (Jul 22, 2009)

copliker said:


> The Bicycle Thieves. Masterpiece is it not. More tension than in many a horror film. Anyone know what the songs (in the working class club and the posh restaurant) are about?



the one in the restaurant is about the birth of a child to an italian woman who was either raped, or prostituted herself to, a black GI at the end of the war. it's probably the latter as the other song, Ciccio Formaggio, is also about a pro, iirr


----------



## Voley (Jul 22, 2009)

Just watched the Pixies - 2004 Reunion Tour DVD. Totally fucking ace and I can't wait to see them in October.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 23, 2009)

_The Happiness Of The Katakuris_

Endearingly crazy.    

The scenes featuring 'the British spy' were particularly funny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 23, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> _The Happiness Of The Katakuris_
> 
> Endearingly crazy.
> 
> The scenes featuring 'the British spy' were particularly funny.



He's the singer of the Blue Hearts and very very very famous in Japan. A little like Mick Jagger turning up for a little comedy spot.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 23, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He's the singer of the Blue Hearts and very very very famous in Japan. A little like Mick Jagger turning up for a little comedy spot.



Oh no, looks like he died a couple of months ago.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 23, 2009)

Bruno - Didn't like it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

More Buffy
Nearly finished them all now
Should I start on the 110 episodes of Angel or is it not worth it?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> More Buffy
> Nearly finished them all now
> Should I start on the 110 episodes of Angel or is it not worth it?



Yeah, definitely worth it, although the first season is probably the weakest.

Watched both series several times and now I tend to prefer watching Angel episodes.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Yeah, definitely worth it, although the first season is probably the weakest.
> 
> Watched both series several times and now I tend to prefer watching Angel episodes.



Good to hear, I have enjoyed the lightness of Buffy after the 'less light' viewing of The Wire. Reviews seem a bit mixed for Angel but you are not the first person to recommend it. Although nearly £100 from Amazon so I might have to check some mates hard drives


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2009)

The Mattei Case - Rosis tries to do a serie-z (*not* a z-movie) type film on the priobable assasination of Enrico Mattei (a sort of before his time Berlusconi figure)  - doesn;t really work as a) Mattei was an arsheole etc and b) he didn't really use then opportunity to dig into the state/mafia background of the post-war italian state. I wasn't sure if he was lauding Mattei or not and that ambiguity didn't appear to be intended. Or was it?

edit: typically great performance from Gian Maria Volontè. I seem to be saying that a lot recently


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 23, 2009)

"Bedazzled" - not the shitty remake - the original with Pete and Dud


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Good to hear, I have enjoyed the lightness of Buffy after the 'less light' viewing of The Wire. Reviews seem a bit mixed for Angel but you are not the first person to recommend it. Although nearly £100 from Amazon so I might have to check some mates hard drives



I've literally just bought that box set (split up with girlfriend and she got the Angel DVD's), only £80 from Play.com - http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/701809/Angel-Complete-Seasons-1-5-Box-Set/Product.html


----------



## Lea (Jul 23, 2009)

Just finished watching Final Fantasy VII Advent Children. It was good but I didn't understand everything as I've never played the game before.


----------



## Voley (Jul 24, 2009)

Loud Quiet Loud - the film about the Pixies. Very interesting. 4 people who can't really communicate with each other except via music. 

I think I might have peaked too early building myself up for this gig, mind. It's not till bloody October.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 24, 2009)

Watched The Dark Knight for the first time since the cinema.

It really is a proper intelligent epic disguised as a comic book film 

Even better this time around


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Watched The Dark Knight for the first time since the cinema.
> 
> It really is a proper intelligent epic disguised as a comic book film
> 
> Even better this time around



That was on when I went for my nap earlier. Amazing film. 

Oh yeah,Comic-con started today. I bet youd really enjoy that.


----------



## sinkingslowly21 (Jul 24, 2009)

Watched two actually. The first being Donnie Darko (for the hundreth time) and Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 24, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> That was on when I went for my nap earlier. Amazing film.
> 
> Oh yeah,Comic-con started today. I bet youd really enjoy that.



I'm praying Nolan comes back to do the third.  It's about time the 'crap third film' jinx was broken (Return of the King doesn't count as it was part of one long film rather than a bona fide trilogy)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 24, 2009)

TBH MA I'm not a huge comic book fan.  I just dig Nolan's films and anything scifi/fantasy etc.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> TBH MA I'm not a huge comic book fan.  I just dig Nolan's films and anything scifi/fantasy etc.



Hmmm i dunno why i had you pegged as a comics fan , sorry  


my son is fucking hysterical, hes at comic-con with my sister and hes been freaking the fuck out


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 24, 2009)

I know a lot of the characters and have read some, but compared to some of the people on here i'm basically an ignoramus.

Do dig batman though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 24, 2009)

Shit, I googled that and nolan may well not make it and cunting snyder might do it instead 

Only Mann could do it as well.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Red Riding  - 1980

Really excellent.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> Oh no, looks like he died a couple of months ago.



Uh oh. Not only that, I got his band mixed up with another. He was never in the blue hearts, that was the 80s.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 24, 2009)

Girl, Interrupted. Already seen it once but daughter is mad on it, and it made good hangover viewing.  Mmm Wynona and Clea 

London to Brighton - scary, hilarious in parts, and really rather good.  "can I have it back after, it's not mine"


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> London to Brighton



Had that lined up for a few weeks now, but never seem in the mood atm to be possibly bludgoened by it.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 24, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Had that lined up for a few weeks now, but never seem in the mood atm to be possibly bludgoened by it.



I didn't know what it was going to be like, but I recommend watching it.  You won't be bludgeoned, really, but it's quite scary, chaotic, and violent at times

There are some really funny bits in it though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2009)

seeformiles said:


> "Bedazzled" - not the shitty remake - the original with Pete and Dud



Which sadly is fairly on the shit side of things despite pete and dud.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jul 24, 2009)

Monster in Law - crap but watchable.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 24, 2009)

The Puppet Masters.

Feh!


----------



## Voley (Jul 25, 2009)

I watched Man On Wire. They dragged it out a bit, I thought, but it was pretty good.

I watched Raging Bull again after that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> London to Brighton - scary, hilarious in parts, and really rather good.  "can I have it back after, it's not mine"



Yes - I thought this was great.  Agreed, grim and funny in equal measure.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Red Riding  - 1983.

My initial reaction is that this is the weakest of the 3. But this may have more to do with confusing plot lines being bought together, combined with some quite subtle flashback scenes.

Going to watch it again this weekend.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2009)

We watched But I'm a Cheerleader.

I have never watched it - and I really liked it   The really camp lad just reminded us so much of one of my daughter's best mates 

mmMMM Clea Duvall - oh yes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 25, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Which sadly is fairly on the shit side of things despite pete and dud.



It's certainly of it's time.

Still some great scenes in it, and Cook is mesmerising to watch.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 25, 2009)

On a bit of a Melville run at the moment. Le Cercle Rouge and Le Samourai recently, and Bob le Flambeur last night. All them great, with Bob shading it. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 26, 2009)

The Woodsman


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 26, 2009)

A bit of a shit-fest last night...

THE LOVE GURU - words can't really describe just how terrible this is. I like Mike Myers (despite his rep as a pain in the arse) but this is just so profoundly mirthless it has to be seen to be believed. I defy anyone to laugh more than two or three times. At least it lasts under 90 minutes.

THE HAPPENING - an interesting idea done badly. Bad writing, terrible acting and just horribly dull. Joe Pasquale would be more believable as a science teacher than Marky Mark Wahlberg. M Night Shyamalan has really lost the plot, hasn't he?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 26, 2009)

Ghostbusters. On BluRay.

80s special effects don't look that great in HD, but otherwise...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> We watched But I'm a Cheerleader.
> 
> I have never watched it - and I really liked it   The really camp lad just reminded us so much of one of my daughter's best mates
> 
> mmMMM Clea Duvall - oh yes.



 One of my favourite films-and an ace soundtrack. I don't recommend the follow-up, The Itty Bitty Titty Committee though.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 26, 2009)

Seven - "what's in the box"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> Seven - "what's in the box"



One of the most overrated films ever. Shite.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 26, 2009)

*Heh heh*



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> One of the most overrated films ever. Shite.



Hey man, you did that to me over "Tropic Thunder" ...

It's "What did you watch last night"

not

"How do you feel about what so and so watched last night."

 

(I'm only kidding by the way... )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2009)

Just helping others out. I'm a kind soul saving the masses from wasted evening hours.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just helping others out. I'm a kind soul saving the masses from wasted evening hours.



I love your scathing reviews. 

Please don't get me wrong.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> One of the most overrated films ever. Shite.



That's nice for you...........


I happen to love it.......funny that, different strokes for different folks !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> That's nice for you...........
> 
> 
> I happen to love it.......funny that, different strokes for different folks !



Indeed. Some people are wrong, and others (me) are right. It's the way of the world.


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 26, 2009)

_The Boys_ grim Australian film about life in Sydney's western suburbs.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Indeed. Some people are wrong, and others (me) are right. It's the way of the world.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2009)

Detective Story  - Miike from a  few years back - see, if you take his money away he's still got it. Very enjoyable.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Detective Story  - Miike from a  few years back - see, if you take his money away he's still got it. Very enjoyable.



That's good to hear. I must get hold of this then. Sukiyaki western django was utter rubbish.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2009)

"Battle Royale" has just started on the DVD player - I think it is a very good (seen it a couple of times before) but am aware that in about 15 minutes Mr. QofG's will be asleep and i will have to keep nudging him awake until I get bored and slightly irritated that he is missing the film

Wish he'd picked "The Terminator" - easier for me to keep glancing up at without losing the plot.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2009)

I am currently watching Amadeus for the however manyth time. Thought it would be a good choice with a small person crawling around - educational music, bright costumes, not much swearing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 26, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> M Night Shyamalan has really lost the plot, hasn't he?



Unbreakable's the only film to have suggested to me he ever had it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> One of the most overrated films ever. Shite.



Yawn.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Still some great scenes in it, and Cook is mesmerising to watch.



Plus that "I'm Bored" tune is a killer.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Plus that "I'm Bored" tune is a killer.



Oh yeah that's pretty good. I forgot about that bit, I used to be obsessed by the two songs. "LOVE ME!!!"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 26, 2009)

As I predicted "Battle Royale" has been accompanied by numerous sighs, snores and other little woodland animal sleeping noises.

I gave up trying to wake him about an hour ago


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh yeah that's pretty good. I forgot about that bit, I used to be obsessed by the two songs. "LOVE ME!!!"



I still quite often trill the magic words, complete with finger-snap: _Julie Andrewwwwwws!_


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2009)

*The Wrestler* - competent but standard sentimental hollywood tosh - mickey rourke is great in it and face is all funny, but i expected more from aaronovsky
*Dean Spanley* - peculiar little film about an academic played by sam neill who remembers his former life as a dog every time he is plied with a certain type of sherry. his friend's dad (peter o toole) begins to realise that it is his much missed dog and this helps him begin to mourn his other son killed in the boer war. it's well acted but it's a syrupy tear-jerker.
*The Abominable Dr Phibes* - outstanding! vincent price at his best, carrying out elaborate murders of doctors who he blames for his wife's death. the art deco sets are amazing and the murders imaginative and price looks cool frantically bashing his organ. the clockwork orchestra is mental too.
*Bride Of Frankenstein* - such an awesome film - a camp classic, with a fantastic performance by ernest thesiger as dr praetorious, the archetypal mad scientist. the sets look great and the camerawork is incredible (all murnau-esque crazy angles and shadows). it's surprisingly moving in places too and there's a weird sequence involving tiny humans in bottles dressed as historical figures which has to seen to be believed.
*Sex Drive* - standard american teen road trip comedy - made me laugh, but mainly cos it has amish folk in it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2009)

About half of the first series of Six Feet Under.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> *Sex Drive* - standard american teen road trip comedy - made me laugh, but mainly cos it has amish folk in it.



Seth Green ftw!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 27, 2009)

Half the first season of Dollhouse.

Eliza Dushku is still a hottie and it's surprisingly good stuff...much quicker to get into than _Firefly_, still got lots of smart writing. And amazingly, for a Whedon series that isn't Buffy, it's been commissioned for a 2nd Season! Yay!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 27, 2009)

1st Series of 15 Storeys High.  Was good and I liked it but it wasn't FANTASTIC like I had been led to believe.  I'll watch series 2 though.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 27, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> One of the most overrated films ever. Shite.



I only watch films that you say are shite


----------



## llion (Jul 27, 2009)

He's not that into you - Awful, awful film. Like some twisted homage to all the crappiest of crap Bratpack shitfests a la St Elmo's Fire. An 'all-star' cast of washed up hasbeens like Ben Affleck, Jennifer Aniston and Drew Barrymore. Just bad on all levels.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2009)

Silent Resident - great looking sort of sci-fi/dystopian view of stuff going on in self contained 50 000 population commieblock, filmed at the amazing looking Alterlaa in Vienna. Film a complete mess.

Property is No Longer Theft - fantastic savage satire on money and its corrosive role on society from Elio Petri. One of Morricone's best soundtracks too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> *Sex Drive* - standard american teen road trip comedy - made me laugh, but mainly cos it has amish folk in it.



I was expecting a low rent, low on laughs american pie road movie but this is far better than that. I don't feel I wasted my evening on it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2009)

Dollhouse - Season 1, Episode 10: The show is really hitting it's stride now, there's some fairly dark themes being woven - 



Spoiler: Dollhouse Episode 10



Ballard playing rough with 'Mellie', even though he knows she's a victim herself. He's being brought right down by the Dollhouse to a bad place.

The Life-after-Death angle being opened up, I'm sure that will be used (hopefully not too much) in later episodes.

Adelle's acknowledgement that people need to feel like their work matters, specifically Topher (I love the fact that he didn't even choose a doll himself, it didn't matter to him which sex it was, he just wanted company).



Good stuff.


----------



## belboid (Jul 28, 2009)

first half of Series 4 of Weeds.  hmm, probably gotten too silly now, tho there are lots of Mary thingies boobs on show this time...

Then a couple of episodes of Blakes Seven (series 2).  Which was actually painful in places


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Transformers 2. I liked it better than the first one. But: how did they bimbify Megan Fox like that? Her face looks like it has some sort of weird implants. She's like roboskank.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 29, 2009)

blood simple.
i'd not seen it before.

i ♥ the coen brothers.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 29, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> blood simple.
> i'd not seen it before.
> 
> i ♥ the coen brothers.



I think that might be their best movie.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 29, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda

Entertaining.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 29, 2009)

The International - so banks are corrupt and finance civil wars in the third world so that they too can be in debt (like the rest of us). End of story.

Tell us something we don't know. Shit film.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 29, 2009)

Just watched V For Vendetta.......

really enjoyed it i have to say !


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 29, 2009)

Another Melville, _L'armée des ombres_ (Army of Shadows). Another fucking masterpiece.

I'm beginning to think he might be one of the best directors that ever lived.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Told ya


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

More Twin Peaks, reckon we have a weeks worth still to go but still liking it.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 30, 2009)

I watched some of the Marathon Man.  I switched it off after about an hour and a half as it was boring me senseless.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Crank High Voltage.

This movie is a modern classic.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 1, 2009)

Angel's Leap/Cobra/Operation Cobra  - fairly boring genre piece from Yves Boissset, sort of like a poor mans Get Carter and with a horrendus performance from Sterling Hayden, reaching places even Ali Macgraw feared to tread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 1, 2009)

Mars Attacks!


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 1, 2009)

Changeling

It says it's based on a true story. A bit shocking if it is


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 1, 2009)

The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie - made me think of a munted Sunday we once spent in Hackney trying to find somewhere to have a quiet pint.


----------



## manifold (Aug 1, 2009)

Once Upon a Time in America. It was epic. If it wasn't nearly four hours long I'd be going straight back for a second viewing.


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 2, 2009)

Watchmen - quite enjoyed it i have to say !


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 2, 2009)

_The Lonliness of the Long Distance Runner_ I love borstal and prison movies

I would give it 5 stars for a solid plot, keeping true to the book, and gritty realism


----------



## llion (Aug 2, 2009)

Educating Rita. Bit naff/dated but worth it for Michael Caine's funny performance, stumbling about as a pissed-up, washed-up lecturer!


----------



## Sadken (Aug 2, 2009)

Observe and Report - Pretty funny and VERY fucked up.  Didn't quite work for me but it's still pretty enjoyable.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2009)

"The Good, the Bad and the Wierd" 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0901487/

An "oriental western" from Korea which mixes action, comedy, violence and politics. Rather good all in all though I prefered "The Host", a Korean film we watched earlier this year and which features one of the main actors in "The GB&W"


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 2, 2009)

Disturbia - passable Rear Window update with a couple of good scares.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 2, 2009)

Avenging Eagle - Shaw Bros kung fu classic


----------



## Dandred (Aug 2, 2009)

The boy in the striped pyjamas.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2009)

is that the porn version?


----------



## PandaCola (Aug 2, 2009)

Gran Torino - really good with a lot more laughs in it than I was expecting.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> is that the porn version?


----------



## Voley (Aug 2, 2009)

Ring - not as scary as I'd been led to believe but OK I s'pose.
Dead Man's Shoes - Ace. Really enjoyed this. I've yet to see Paddy Considine in anything shit. 'You, ya CUNT!' was a *very good line*. 
Slumdog Millionaire - Chick-flick drivel.


----------



## gosub (Aug 2, 2009)

Hunger
 did nobody tell Bobby Sands that MP's could claim £400 a month for  food.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## 6_6 (Aug 2, 2009)

Priceless with Audrey Tautou.
It was enjoyable and charming.


----------



## Voley (Aug 2, 2009)

Just watched V For Vendetta. Bit daft but entertaining enough.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh god, we've started.

Buffy. Season 1. Episode 1.

Only 143 to go.


----------



## madamv (Aug 2, 2009)

You've got the vampire bug?   

I just watched Collateral...   S'ok...


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Oh god, we've started.
> 
> Buffy. Season 1. Episode 1.
> 
> Only 143 to go.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 2, 2009)

madamv said:


> You've got the vampire bug?



well i loved the 2 dozen or so episodes or so I watched when it was on, but never got round to watching it in order, so we figured we might as well knuckle down


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

United Red Army - the title gives it away, it's about the Japansese Red Army Faction uniting with the Red Left Faction in the early 70s to create the army of title and play at being silly buggers. Pisses all over the Baader-meinhof film, the first hour alone which is a largely documentary overview of Japanese radical politics from the very early 60s struggle onwards is a batter film tyhan BM. I then switcehs into a drama proper. The fact it was made by Kôji Wakamatsu who was involved in all this stuff rather than wannabe Tarantino helps. I'll not get into the politics of it beyond pointing out that these people were idiots.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2009)

does it include that band some of whom jacked in radical music and hijacked a plane instead?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Oh god, we've started.
> 
> Buffy. Season 1. Episode 1.
> 
> Only 143 to go.



We have just done the lot and really enjoyed it. 
Wifey had seen them through once but I had never seen a minute of it. 
Really got into the 'Buffyverse' and plan to do Angel when we can find the DVDs.  

Got season 1 of Buffy on DVD this weekend for £2 from the car boot which was a touch


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> does it include that band some of whom jacked in radical music and hijacked a plane instead?


There was crossover with that lot yes but not covered in this film. In fact, the cultural types were far more into the hardcore political end in japan then most places in europe, except possibly Berlin -people like Les Rallizes Denudes (where the hijacker came from - fantastic band as well) Flower Travellin' Band etc. It seemd completly insane over there.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 3, 2009)

D-Tox 

Sylvester Stallone
Charles S. Dutton	

Missed it on Saturday know I had on disk some were. Stallone at his best


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> There was crossover with that lot yes but not covered in this film. In fact, the cultural types were far more into the hardcore political end in japan then most places in europe, except possibly Berlin -people like Les Rallizes Denudes (where the hijacker came from - fantastic band as well) Flower Travellin' Band etc. It seemd completly insane over there.



yeh, Cope's Japrock did a fair job of herding all that into a coherent(ish) narrative


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Oh god, we've started.
> 
> Buffy. Season 1. Episode 1.
> 
> Only 143 to go.



Bummer, there is only one good episode and that's not until season 6 I think.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 3, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bummer, there is only one good episode and that's not until season 6 I think.



bollocks


----------



## Sadken (Aug 3, 2009)

Watched a pirated Funny People online.  Not out yet over here, it's the new Judd Apatow one with Adam Sandler playing a famous comedian who has a life threatening condition and mentors Seth Rogan, who gets dragged into his nightmare disfunctional world.  It's a very, very strange film indeed.  Really funny at times, really sad at times, probably a bit too convoluted with pacing issues and a great cameo from Eminem.  And one from Sarah Silverman too.  Oh, and even Raymond from Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2009)

I watched James and the Giant Peach, cos it was on Film4 yesterday affy and I was kernackered

Quite enjoyed it actually


----------



## 6_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Oh god, we've started.
> 
> Buffy. Season 1. Episode 1.
> 
> Only 143 to go.



I want to get into watching 24 again.
I was only half way through season 4.
SO BEHIND!!!


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Overnight* - documentary about how a total douchebag and one-man bullshit machine called Troy Duffy got chewed up and spat out by Hollywood. Despite his utter cuntishness, I actually felt quite sorry for him. 

Has anyone seen the film Duffy wrote and directed, The Boondock Saints? It looks shit and seems to star Billy Connolly as some kind of gun-toting madman.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 4, 2009)

Ôdishon [_in English-Audition_]

A Japanese horror, I love films that scare the shit out of me, made in 1999 I can't believe I had never heard of this.

However, I really enjoyed it, didn't make me follow through, but left me feeling distinctly uneasy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2009)

Jackobi said:


> Ôdishon [_in English-Audition_]
> 
> A Japanese horror, I love films that scare the shit out of me, made in 1999 I can't believe I had never heard of this.
> 
> However, I really enjoyed it, didn't make me follow through, but left me feeling distinctly uneasy.



Welcome to Miike. Try and watch a few more films of his from that era, they are almost all pretty good (and if they aren't they still tend to be worth a watch). As a fan I have been pretty disappointed by a few of his more recent films.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 4, 2009)

The Thing (1982)
on telly 1st time seen 

Director: John Carpenter
Kurt Russell	 
Keith David
and the bloke from Cocoon don't know name


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 4, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> *Overnight* - documentary about how a total douchebag and one-man bullshit machine called Troy Duffy got chewed up and spat out by Hollywood. Despite his utter cuntishness, I actually felt quite sorry for him.
> 
> Has anyone seen the film Duffy wrote and directed, The Boondock Saints? It looks shit and seems to star Billy Connolly as some kind of gun-toting madman.



_Overnight_ I've never seen all the way through, but am aware of.

_Boondock Saints_ I saw once at 5am, 'round at a mate's, after we'd all got back from a club.  I'd never heard of the film, but he proclaimed it's brilliance and stuck it on the DVD player.  Then he (-and everybody else), fell fast asleep.  So I sat there, not wanting to wake the gorgeous woman lying asleep in my lap, and watched the film.  It was shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 4, 2009)

An Injury To One - doco on the lynching of IWW agitator Frank Little in Butte, Montana. Made using old soviet experimental techniques, sometimes succesfully, sometimes not. An interesting film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> The Thing (1982)
> on telly 1st time seen
> 
> Director: John Carpenter
> ...



I used to love it, though it was amazing. I got given it for free on DVD last year and had a watch. 
I hated it. Boring as fuck. 
In fact I think I gave it to Rutabowa which is odd because I never give anything away. 
I'm scared to watch "They Live" now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Columbo series 1, episodes 1 and 2 last night 

Just borrowed the first three series from my dad and his good lady so will be busy with the lieutenant


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2009)

New Star Trek film - it's fucking good, actually.  Really surprised how much i got into it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2009)

Sadken said:


> New Star Trek film - it's fucking good, actually.  Really surprised how much i got into it.



ennit though? I was dreading it but fuck it was a great re-working.

Sylar put in an excellent performance as Spock.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2009)

Was going to watch more Columbo series 1 but fell into the iPlayer loop so saw Mock The Week, Michael McIntyre's Comedy Roadshow in Edinburgh and Never Mind the Buzzcocks with Stephen Fry as guest captain. All fairly light Tuesday night viewing....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 5, 2009)

All 6 episodes of "Apparitions".


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 5, 2009)

I had this misfortune to see The Unborn.  An utter pile.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2009)

Wake in Fright - pretty horrible aussie new wave thing from early 70s. Horrible kangaroo hunting scene. Destroy's the aussie good on 'ya mate myth.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 6, 2009)

Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus.

It didn't make me laugh and it was boring. Big Shame.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 6, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I used to love it, though it was amazing. I got given it for free on DVD last year and had a watch.
> I hated it. Boring as fuck.
> In fact I think I gave it to Rutabowa which is odd because I never give anything away.
> I'm scared to watch "They Live" now.



Never trust your memory. Some films are best left in the past.

I use to love Fright Night. Watched it the other day and switched it off after 20 mins. Same with From Beyond.

I'm not going to watch The Thing or any other old Carpenter movie.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 6, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Never trust your memory. Some films are best left in the past.
> 
> I'm not going to watch The Thing or any other old Carpenter movie.



Yup. I watched the fog a while back and almost went into a coma.


----------



## Voley (Aug 6, 2009)

I watched Glengarry Glenross last night. Really enjoyed it, particularly Jack Lemmon's smarmy performance.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2009)

Royal Flash


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 7, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Welcome to Miike. Try and watch a few more films of his from that era, they are almost all pretty good (and if they aren't they still tend to be worth a watch). As a fan I have been pretty disappointed by a few of his more recent films.



I've got a copy of Ichi O Assassino to watch tonight, and have the Black Society Trilogy on order.

What is your opinion on Andromedia? I have read some poor reviews.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

It's laughably bad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2009)

man on wire: well put together and an impressive achievement, but what a cunt he is.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 7, 2009)

I just thought he was french rather than a cunt tbh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 7, 2009)

Jackobi said:


> I've got a copy of Ichi O Assassino to watch tonight, and have the Black Society Trilogy on order.
> 
> What is your opinion on Andromedia? I have read some poor reviews.



Ichi is awesome. The black society trilogy / shinjuku triad wotsit is mostly a little bit more on the dull side compared to other miike. 

Andromedia??? Well it's bollocks to be honest but I have a soft soft for it. It's one of Miikes first bigger budget mainstream films. It stars a girl group (Speed) and a boy group (Da Pump) that where both extremely popular at the time. If you imagine take that and the spice girls doing Andromedia together it does seem pretty funny. 
The end is fucking stupid too because it negates the whole caper eliment to pretty much everything that has gone before. 
I was hardcore into Miike when I bought mine (I found the LTD DVD in a small back alley store in Shinjuku). There are about a million Miike films that should be further up your list before you watch Andromedia (in fact I would put the black society trilogy quite a long way down that list too).


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 7, 2009)

Highlander again...dated somewhat but still a great movie.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 7, 2009)

Valkyrie - alright, actually.  Much better than i expected it to be.
Eden Lake - very dark & very good and Straw Dogsy.
Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Anyone got any recommendations?



try

The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada
Double Indemnity
Bandit Queen


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 8, 2009)

Sick Nurses - Thai Horror/Comedy http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1058008/


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 8, 2009)

Raiders of the Lost Ark

In HD. Still exactly what it always was, a believable epic work of art, slightly tidied up (actually, a very nice HD cut). With Karen Allen in it.

I have a mate who looks just like Karen Allen...


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bronson

Fell asleep after about 45 minutes


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 8, 2009)

> Summer of Sam 11:05pm - 1:50am



Fell asleep missed ending seemed a bit dragged out


----------



## Voley (Aug 8, 2009)

Frost / Nixon - better than I expected it to be. I'm not a big fan of Michael Sheen  - I always see him as Tony Blair - but the guy that played Nixon was really good, I thought. The clips of the real interview on the DVD are genuinely riveting. Quite pleasantly surprised by this really.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Fell asleep missed ending seemed a bit dragged out



its on again tonight


----------



## moomoo (Aug 8, 2009)

We watched Forrest Gump.  It never fails to make me cry.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 9, 2009)

Punch Lady - Korean Movie about a battered woman that fights her husband in the ring. Some light hearted comedy mixed in with the serious stuff. Pretty decent movie.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Summer of Sam last 1/2


----------



## baldrick (Aug 9, 2009)

nikita and run lola run.  at 3am after six pints and half a bottle of rum.  not sure i was in a mood to appreciate them


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 9, 2009)

Infernal Affairs III


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

Columbo


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Infernal Affairs III



I must watch that again. I can't remember much about it apart from the fact it looked quite slick, had a nice opening and wasn't really necessary.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 9, 2009)

The Baker


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 9, 2009)

MAN ON WIRE - brilliant documentary about the French guy who wire-walked between the World Trade Center towers. It had me shouting "No fucking way" and "You mad French bastard" at the telly quite a lot.

MICHAEL CLAYTON - a heavyweight cast and clever writing couldn't disguise a fairly pedestrian thriller.

DOLORES CLAIBORNE - another thriller. A bit slow but nicely played with Kathy Bates ace as usual.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 9, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I must watch that again. I can't remember much about it apart from the fact it looked quite slick, had a nice opening and wasn't really necessary.



I think I'll watch it again at the same time as I & II, 'cos it fills some gaps.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2009)

I watched all three in a row, well one per night. 

I have always wanted to watch the LTD extended cut with all the films mixed together in event order. It's nine hours though I think.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 10, 2009)

Last 3 eps of Season 4 of The Wire.



Spoiler: end of season 4, seriously, don't read if not seen



Aw man.

That was supremely depressing. 

I knew it wasn't going have a happy ending for at least a few of the kids, but that was a kick in the teeth.

And the only one to perhaps get away to a potential future is the most irritating little shit out of all of them 

Also: Bodie - "I feel old man"


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2009)

Burn After Reading - much better than most of the reviews said. Like all Coen comedies, it doesnt quite work, but was still a lot better than most similar such attempts.

End of series 3 of Big Love - christ, Mormons are fucking stupid.  But entertainigly stupid, in this at least.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 10, 2009)

twelve monkeys..  slightly not as good as i remembered 
but still good


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2009)

Take Care of your Scarf, Tatjana

Liked this - slow, understated, subtle, really bloody funny in parts


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 10, 2009)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade

Entertaining, if silly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2009)

*near dark* - pretty stylish, gory vampire western from kathryn bigalow (point break, strange days). the vampire gang are half the crew from bigalow's ex-husband james cameron's aliens (bishop, hudson and vasquez) and ham it up nicely. there's a genuinely unnerving bar massacre and it's soundtracked nicely by tangerine dream. it's dated a bit (the gang look like so many punk/biker criminals as seen in robocop and terminator) and the dialogue is well emo at times ('listen to the night, it's deafening) but that makes it all the more resonant, esp with tangerine dream pulsing in the background
i also accidentally watched *cast away*, which is a truly terrible piece of schmaltzy turdiness where a fella gets marooned on a beach, grows a beard, gets toothache, talks to a basketball and gets rescues. i'm not sure if the presence of tom hanks makes it better or worse. either way, it's a shitty excuse for a film. robert zemeckis has been on a long steep descent into mediocrity since back to the future.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> *near dark* - pretty stylish, gory vampire western from kathryn bigalow (point break, strange days). the vampire gang are half the crew from bigalow's ex-husband james cameron's aliens (bishop, hudson and vasquez) and ham it up nicely. there's a genuinely unnerving bar massacre and it's soundtracked nicely by tangerine dream. it's dated a bit (the gang look like so many punk/biker criminals as seen in robocop and terminator) and the dialogue is well emo at times ('listen to the night, it's deafening) but that makes it all the more resonant, esp with tangerine dream pulsing in the background



Near Dark is one of my favourite films 

Twas apparently overshadowed by Lost Boys when it first came out


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 10, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Near Dark is one of my favourite films
> 
> Twas apparently overshadowed by Lost Boys when it first came out



That it was and then some. Though near dark is obviously a million times better than the goonies go vampire hunting, it's still a bit of a turd. It has it's good moments but I have never been able to forgive it for the resolution .


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2009)

what's wrong with the ending?


----------



## Sadken (Aug 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i also accidentally watched *cast away*, which is a truly terrible piece of schmaltzy turdiness where a fella gets marooned on a beach, grows a beard, gets toothache, talks to a basketball and gets rescues. i'm not sure if the presence of tom hanks makes it better or worse. either way, it's a shitty excuse for a film. robert zemeckis has been on a long steep descent into mediocrity since back to the future.



I seriously enjoyed that basketball's performance far more than anything else in the whole film.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 11, 2009)

*Dead Set Seriou*s - a fan re-edit of Dead Set the Charlie Brooker zombie Big Brother series

Highly recommended if you like zombie films.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what's wrong with the ending?



Blood transfusions. Homemade blood transfusions. Easy and dull resolution. Boy and Girl. It's nice seeing everyone go up in smoke but you would have thought they would have been smarter than blakes 7. 

I think it could have been a lot darker.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 11, 2009)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno. Funny in parts, but a bit "mild" from Kevin Smith.


----------



## belboid (Aug 11, 2009)

A History of Violence.

Which I thought would be rather better than it was, really showed up it's comic book roots (which I didnt even know it had until the movie started)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 11, 2009)

belboid said:


> A History of Violence.
> 
> Which I thought would be rather better than it was, really showed up it's comic book roots (which I didnt even know it had until the movie started)



Doesn't even really follow the comic book apart from the set up.


----------



## belboid (Aug 11, 2009)

aah, so it doesnt even have that to blame for its shortcomings, stilted dialogue and lousy pacing


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 11, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Doesn't even really follow the comic book apart from the set up.



The comic is infinitely better IMHO.


----------



## belboid (Aug 11, 2009)

fuck knows how William Hurt got an Oscar nod for his totally laughable job as Richie


----------



## Voley (Aug 11, 2009)

The US vs John Lennon. Not as revelatory as it'd like to be. A bit boring, really.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 12, 2009)

Il Camorrista - excellent, brutal story of the birth and death of the reformed Camorra. Sucesfully blends elements of 70s eurocrime films with the more drawn out historical perspective of the US films of the same period. Story nothing new - challenges to old groups, betrayals, ego turning boss into a monster etc. Giuseppe Tornatore's first direction.

Daedelus - hysterical french mix of seven/momento/sixth sense etc - enjoyable despite being so massively  derivative.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2009)

"Man on Wire" - wonderful, uplifting but also sad, dizzying and a fascinating portrait of self-determination and selfishnes


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 12, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> The comic is infinitely better IMHO.



I quite liked wagners book and wanted to see the film after I got to the brother revelation bit (don't want to say too much). I then found out it was a different story so couldn't be arsed. 
Shame, I think the comic would have made a pretty good story.


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2009)

dunno, what looked like, and should have been the most interesting bit of the film - about an hour in, following the second 'event' (iyswim) - was skipped over way to quickly, which completely undercut the end, imo. But that bit was almost completely ignored in the book, which is just stupid, in an (apparent) rush to get to more actual violence.  I'd have rather the violence was studied, including in its consequences, rather than just shown again and again.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 12, 2009)

"Star Trek". Quite liked it, although Romulans as tattoo'd leather coat-wearing emos was a bit grin-worthy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2009)

salo - not particularly shocking by today's standards and not particularly edifying either. nice sets though.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2009)

edifying? It's not supposed to be.

Awaydays - pathetic film version of kevin Sampson's novel (not read). Yeat another laughably bad entry in this shitty genre. Notable only for it's morally bankrupt use of empty slo-mo cliches. Stephen Graham needs to be very wary of turning into the scouse Danny Dyer. How shit this genre truly is is higlighted by this piece of crap being one of the best of its type.

A Time For Revenge - second part of Adolfo Aristarain's disguised trilogy on the Argentinean dictatorship, can also be taken as a straight up thriller - very good all round. Seems like every film i see from Arg has Federico Luppi in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> edifying? It's not supposed to be.


isn't it supposed to some kind of critique of fascism?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2009)

A critique of the social republic of salo specfically, but a wider critique of fascism yes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 13, 2009)

Some arrested development season 2


----------



## Structaural (Aug 13, 2009)

Started season 4 of the Wire. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## AndyO'C (Aug 13, 2009)

Rosemary's Baby. Found I only remembered the 'this is no dream...' scene. Dated maybe, but still definately a horror.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Some arrested development season 2



We are making our way throught the Season 2 box set as well at the moment 

All hail Tobias - though Gob's shout of "Come On!" has been apopted in the Goth household


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are making our way throught the Season 2 box set as well at the moment
> 
> All hail Tobias - though Gob's shout of "Come On!" has been apopted in the Goth household



I haven't watched season 1 and I'm pretty sure I've never seen season 3. I got this box set free from work ages ago. It's really good. I'm not so keen on the youngest son who joined the army (sort of) but that is a very minor comment in an almost flawless show.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 13, 2009)

Little Otik - mental fairy tale horror about a bloke who gives his infertile wife a carved root in the shape of a baby to give her something to care for in place of the baby she cant have but desperately wants. Root comes alive, gets hungry.....

Excellent animation of the babyroot, Jan Svankmajer I only previously knew from his other animation work but this is mainly a normal film with a stop motion animated doll - which is scarily well done for its time. The whole film has an air of repugnance with uncomfortable close ups of food and the weird dolls teeth and other body parts, and the story, although dragging slightly at 2 hours is captivating and good fun to watch. 8/10


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I haven't watched season 1 and I'm pretty sure I've never seen season 3. I got this box set free from work ages ago. It's really good. I'm not so keen on the youngest son who joined the army (sort of) but that is a very minor comment in an almost flawless show.



Season Two is the best I think - Season One is good, Seson Three is less so, I think because they knew it was going to be pulled so came up with some even more outlandish storylines. However it is still very funny and much better than a lot of comedies that are still around


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

Dolls House - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollhouse_(TV_series)


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dolls House - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollhouse_(TV_series)



The first few episodes are a bit so-so (and basically several excuses to wank over Eliza Dushku in provocative clothing), but after that it starts to get really good, so stick with it.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2009)

I did struggle a bit but have a soft spot for Joss Whedon, will stick with it


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Screening of the new Ang Lee film Taking Woodstock.

Complete bobbins.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 16, 2009)

I watched Tobe Hooper's 1985 film Lifeforce yesterday which was great fun. Ropey as fuck acting & a plot full of holes but any film with naked space vampires & zombies over running London can't go far wrong. Mathilda May's breasts should of got an oscar nomination IMO


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 16, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> I watched Tobe Hooper's 1985 film Lifeforce yesterday which was great fun. Ropey as fuck acting & a plot full of holes but any film with naked space vampires & zombies over running London can't go far wrong. Mathilda May's breasts should of got an oscar nomination IMO



I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 16, 2009)

Watched "Radio On". Beautiful camera-work, and the only piece of acting Sting has ever done that approached being worthy of the name.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 16, 2009)

Inland Empire - Excellent. Dragged for the last hour though and I kind of lost what was going on but excellent photography work and a great example of self indulgent film making


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 16, 2009)

Finished the last 3 episodes of Ghost in the Shell - Stand Alone Complex - 1st gig.

Can't believe I let it marinade on my shelf for 2 years before watching the series. Excellent stuff - must get 2nd gig soon 

Then watched "Munich". Hmmm. Can't figure out why Eric Bana's character kept having nightmares about the hostages - he wasn't there - but interesting film all the same...


----------



## bmd (Aug 16, 2009)

Dead Man's Shoes. Never seen it before and liked it. His films seem to pare down all the bullshit that is called drama and get to the story in a very simple but effective way.

La Vie en Rose. I cried.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2009)

The original "Taking of Pelham 123" which was excellent - I'd forgotten how fuuny it was as well as being a great thriller. We wondered if it had influenced John  Mctiernan (sp.) re: Die Hard which had a similar mix of action and humour.

Also ""The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen" - I had been warned it was a bit shit and I sadly wasn't disappointed in that. It could have been good but was actually quite dull


----------



## starfish (Aug 16, 2009)

Dexter, season 2 episodes 1&2.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 16, 2009)

Wendy & Lucy - super-lo-budget US indie movie  about a slacker / drifter girl heading for Alaska with her dog and everything going wrong in small town Oregon. Kinda generic (long shots of rail yards and abandoned buildings) and very little going on, but kinda sad and worth 80 minutes of your life. Will Oldham crops up briefly


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Wendy & Lucy - super-lo-budget US indie movie  about a slacker / drifter girl heading for Alaska with her dog and everything going wrong in small town Oregon. Kinda generic (long shots of rail yards and abandoned buildings) and very little going on, but kinda sad and worth 80 minutes of your life. Will Oldham crops up briefly



Oh I saw that at the cinema...really bloody sad


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 16, 2009)

LilJen said:


> Oh I saw that at the cinema...really bloody sad



yeh, i did have a bit of grit in the eye. I've seen a couple too many films shot that way, but it did capture her isolation and frustration really well.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> yeh, i did have a bit of grit in the eye. I've seen a couple too many films shot that way, but it did capture her isolation and frustration really well.



Have you ever seen Garage? Isolation and frustration in a completely different environment. Will also have you grabbing for a hanky to get that grit.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 16, 2009)

LilJen said:


> Have you ever seen Garage? Isolation and frustration in a completely different environment. Will also have you grabbing for a hanky to get that grit.



not heard of it, i'll check it out 

can I recommend All The Real Girls? One of my favourite movies, similar slow pace to Wendy & Lucy but a relationship drama. Really well directed and played (early Zooey Deschanel movie). Looks gorgeous, fantastic soundtrack, very very sad.


----------



## 6_6 (Aug 16, 2009)

An indie sci-fi which costed $7000 to make.
It's a gem.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Family Guy Season 7 as we wanted some LOLs on a Sunday evening


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2009)

Season 8 on pre-order makes me want to click on the buy button.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 17, 2009)

Objectif: 500 millions - fantasticly bleak french heist film from mid-60s, heavy dose of politics and criticism of the OAS and french fascisst too.

Also, for some reason The Lost Treasure of the Knights Templar - a very enjoyable Danish goonies meets da vinci code kids film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Inland Empire - Excellent. Dragged for the last hour though and I kind of lost what was going on but excellent photography work and a great example of self indulgent film making



Really?  I thought it was one of the worst films I have ever seen. That last hour is truly arse rotting. Such a shame, as I think there is quite a cool film in there somewhere.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

The Savages - not sure what I thought if it, bit depressing with the odd decent bit of comedy thrown in. Well acted though.


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw Bronson.

Interesting...very nicely shot, and not exactly what I expected, but not too bad.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 17, 2009)

Terminator: Salvation

Bag of wank


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 17, 2009)

Intacto.
Great conceit, excellent acting.


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2009)

Carmen - 1983 flamenco version, with them rehearsing a version of the opera and re-enacting in their personal lives Bizet's tragic love affair


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 17, 2009)

belboid said:


> Carmen - 1983 flamenco version, with them rehearsing a version of the opera and re-enacting in their personal lives Bizet's tragic love affair



Carlos saura version? Fucking great director.


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2009)

that's the baby, will check out Bodas de sangre  next i think


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 17, 2009)

anyone found a working torrent of 500 Days of Summer yet? I've only found files linking to pay sites when you try and play them (more than any other movie i've tried to download)


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> anyone found a working torrent of 500 Days of Summer yet? I've only found files linking to pay sites when you try and play them (more than any other movie i've tried to download)



http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/108205693/?tab=summary


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 17, 2009)

belboid said:


> http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/108205693/?tab=summary



i tried a load of versions from isohunt and they were all dodgy, i'll give this one a shot


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2009)

i've been trying to watch vicky cristina barceloa but bardem's voiceover is doing my nut in. does it get any better?


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 17, 2009)

awful movie really, even with the obvious visual benefits of the three female leads. no humour, no insight, no plot.

just another one of Allen's wank fantasies with his new taste for national steretypes thrown in


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2009)

i feel like i should stick with it cos i paid £3.99 for it on film flex but it's irking me a lot, despite scarlet giving me the wronghorn


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 17, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i feel like i should stick with it cos i paid £3.99 for it on film flex but it's irking me a lot, despite scarlet giving me the wronghorn



Rebecca Hall's performance is decent enough, Johansson just walks around doing her pouty thing (which i'm not complaining about), Cruz and Bardem phone in their "crazy latin" schtick and nothing much happens.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2009)

fuck it, it's about time i started my second viewing of season 3 of The Wire anyway


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2009)

6_6 said:


> An indie sci-fi which costed $7000 to make.
> It's a gem.



That was fucking brainache.

Very good indeed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> That was fucking brainache.
> 
> Very good indeed.



I wanted to watch that but heard so many bad reports I decided not to bother. Maybe I will have another go.

Edit: Just watched that trailer, I thought it was a german or polish film or something, but it's american.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2009)

it was too hard for me - made me feel well stoopid


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2009)

I watched half of Bottle Rocket again. BTW

Half films are becoming a habit, I did half of children of men the other day.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 18, 2009)

In The Loop - entertaining enough, some excellent swearing, but ultimately a Xmas special not a movie


----------



## belboid (Aug 18, 2009)

ah, that sounds a good choice to download next....

just finished Eastern Promises which was overwhelmingly damned good, tho old croney doesn't really do moral anguish, does he?  Good to see Naomi Watts in an all too rare first-rate movie.  Magnificently graphic just where it needed to be as well.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 19, 2009)

belboid said:


> just finished Eastern Promises which was overwhelmingly damned good, tho old croney doesn't really do moral anguish, does he?  Good to see Naomi Watts in an all too rare first-rate movie.  Magnificently graphic just where it needed to be as well.



My god it's a dire movie. The acting is appalling and the story drags along at a snails pace-cronenberg has officially lost it in my eyes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ponyo. As usual with Japanese animation movies, it's a beautiful thing to look at, but I think the dead hand of Disney can be observed in the plot, which is a vapid, somewhat confusing bore.

This is a cartoon that actually is meant for children. Some of them were laughing in the theater at some of the childishness that was going on. I for one was glad for the laughter: it was something pleasant to listen to and to take my mind away from the plodding dialogue.


----------



## belboid (Aug 20, 2009)

Grandma Death said:


> My god it's a dire movie. The acting is appalling and the story drags along at a snails pace-cronenberg has officially lost it in my eyes.



I suspect I am over-praising it a bit by comparing it to History of Violence. the acting here is vastly better, Viggo does actually _act_ rather than maintains the same expression throughout. Vincent Casssales and the older blokes are positively very good. And I liked the non-rushing of the story, it didnt need to be 'got on with' - indeed it should have dragged a bit longer over the whole 'deal or no deal' bit (I think that's sufficiently vague to not need a spoiler tag).  And a significant part of the ending was rather, wtf??  But overall, I thought it was a darned good way to spend an hour and a half.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 20, 2009)

Reeker - one of those horror films where someone has come up with a 'clever' twist ending first and then tried to work the rest of the film around it. Never really takes off although the director's at least good at building tension.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> That was fucking brainache.
> 
> Very good indeed.



I couldnt be fucked with it, watched it all but it was all talk and no action imo.



belboid said:


> ah, that sounds a good choice to download next....
> 
> just finished Eastern Promises which was overwhelmingly damned good, tho old croney doesn't really do moral anguish, does he?  Good to see Naomi Watts in an all too rare first-rate movie.  Magnificently graphic just where it needed to be as well.



Cronenberg has changed hasnt he  Still a good movie, as was HOV but lacks that special croney feel to it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I couldnt be fucked with it, watched it all but it was all talk and no action imo.



It was just people prattling on about science wasn't it...

Worthy effort for what it cost, but if you want a good example of a film made for nothing, Nolan's debut "Following" is vastly superior (5000 quid)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Ponyo. As usual with Japanese animation movies, it's a beautiful thing to look at, but I think the dead hand of Disney can be observed in the plot, which is a vapid, somewhat confusing bore.
> 
> This is a cartoon that actually is meant for children. Some of them were laughing in the theater at some of the childishness that was going on. I for one was glad for the laughter: it was something pleasant to listen to and to take my mind away from the plodding dialogue.



Deffo a kids film, in fact so far it's pretty much the only Ghibli film my two year old daughter will watch (and she loves it). I'm not sure I could agree it was in the least bit confusing, or disney. I liked it (esp after Gedosenki - Ugh) but it's not my favorite. I thought the slower, simple story and pace (compared so other studio Ghibli) was quite refreshing. My daughter wanted to watch nothing else when we got it so I should by rights be hating it by now. 

But I don't. 

Interestingly she hates Totoro and even Panda Ko Panda


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

belboid said:


> ah, that sounds a good choice to download next....
> 
> just finished Eastern Promises which was overwhelmingly damned good, tho old croney doesn't really do moral anguish, does he?  Good to see Naomi Watts in an all too rare first-rate movie.  Magnificently graphic just where it needed to be as well.



I thought it was excellent.  Didn't like History of Violence, but this was great I thought.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> In The Loop - entertaining enough, some excellent swearing, but ultimately a Xmas special not a movie



Yeah.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2009)

I watched JCVD last night, (it was on the telly) really enjoyed it, Van Damme playing himself, in a heist movie that goes wrong.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I watched JCVD last night, (it was on the telly) really enjoyed it, *Van Damme playing himself,* in a heist movie that goes wrong.



Wow, Van Damme goes post modern.


----------



## Lea (Aug 20, 2009)

Saw the Time Traveler's Wife last night. Not as good as the book but good enough. A real tear jerker and had me crying bucket loads.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

I watched the first two episodes of Six Feet Under, Season 3, the other night.

Just checked my rental account, and instead of sending me the next two episodes (as they should be shipped in ORDER), I'm getting Lilya for ever instead.  Now, I'm looking forward to this, but it isn't fucking SFU, is it?

Just rang tesco and they're sending me two more discs of SFU


----------



## belboid (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm getting Lilya for ever instead.



ooh, cheery stuff. To call L4E bleak and depressing is about as big an understatement as anyone could make


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I watched the first two episodes of Six Feet Under, Season 3, the other night.
> 
> Just checked my rental account, and instead of sending me the next two episodes (as they should be shipped in ORDER), I'm getting *Lilya for ever *instead.  Now, I'm looking forward to this, but it isn't fucking SFU, is it?
> 
> Just rang tesco and they're sending me two more discs of SFU



fucking grim.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

belboid said:


> ooh, cheery stuff. To call L4E bleak and depressing is about as big an understatement as anyone could make



And your point is? 

Bleak and depressing to who?  I quite like a bit of misery


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> fucking grim.



Yeh, thanks


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, thanks



Just warning you like. In case you were maybe expecting a rom-com


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Just warning you like. In case you were maybe expecting a rom-com



Oh god, you mean it's not a happy-go-lucky la-la-la film about some 30something bint with no life and little to no marriage prospects?

Fuck, I'll send it back without watching it then


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> And your point is?
> 
> Bleak and depressing to who?  I quite like a bit of misery



it's quite uplifting in moodyson's view - the religious aspect i suppose


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I quite like a bit of misery



... so stick to the facts


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 20, 2009)

Episode 3 & 4, Season 4 - The Wire


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 20, 2009)

6_6 said:


> An indie sci-fi which costed $7000 to make.
> It's a gem.



Saw this at the cinema when it came out - it melted my head.


----------



## belboid (Aug 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> And your point is?
> 
> Bleak and depressing to who?  I quite like a bit of misery



well, there's misery, and there's 'oh my god i think i want to die'.  i know which i thinjk this is closer to.  

It is quite brilliant, but I never want to see it agian. 



Orang Utan said:


> it's quite uplifting in moodyson's view - the religious aspect i suppose



remind me not to ask him round for a light-hearted chat then!

The tale of the woman Lilya is actually based on is just as depressing, unsurprisingly.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> ... so stick to the facts


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2009)

Good News - Elio Petri's last film and a really vicious black satire on collapsing Itlay in the lates 70s mixing all his usual elements, very very funny.

Twentieth Century Boys: Chapter Two - The Last Hope - 2nd part of the trilogy, almost enjoyable as the first one, but fuck me, i'm confused at this point.


----------



## belboid (Aug 21, 2009)

after many months of trying (long story) we finally got round to watching juno last nihgt. The lassie was way too cool and sassy, but twas an anjoyable hour and a half.

Then watched some proper comedy with a couple of old episodes of Bilko.  Comedy genius.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Twentieth Century Boys: Chapter Two - The Last Hope - 2nd part of the trilogy, almost enjoyable as the first one, but fuck me, i'm confused at this point.



Is that any good? I have struggled though some of the manga (not in english) that my wife brought home. Is it live action then?

P.S. I see the western actor on IMDB is also in a film version of Nodame Cantibile, I hope it's better than the TV series.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2009)

The first part was very good - creepy, funny, intriguing, 2ns part not so much, as seems to be the way with most narrative trilogies - but still enjoyable (though def not as a standalone film). No idea what live action means.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> No idea what live action means.



Not a cartoon.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2009)

You mean is it a fiilm  Yep, it is.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> You mean is it a fiilm  Yep, it is.



You get cartoon films. Most manga gets made into anime before it becomes live action.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2009)

I know, i was just making acrap joke about the idea of cartoons becoming the default setting for all films.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 21, 2009)

(on telly)
Shooters 2002

_would watch again _


----------



## no-no (Aug 21, 2009)

finally got round to watching the firefly series and it is really good, shame it got axed...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I know, i was just making acrap joke about the idea of cartoons becoming the default setting for all films.



Nice. Oh I get it. 

*does a pretend chuckle to make butchers feel like hes still got it*


----------



## llion (Aug 21, 2009)

Role Models. Very funny in a cringey way.


----------



## feldbach (Aug 21, 2009)

bangkok dangerous with nic cage. i couldn't stop staring at his receding hairline...


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Banlieue 13

Banlieue 13 or District 13.

A bit laugh able, but La haine / Jump London 



> Set in the ghettos of Paris in 2010, an undercover cop and ex-thug try to infiltrate a gang in order to defuse a neutron bomb.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 22, 2009)

Martyrs

Probably been written about elsewhere in the thread. First film I've watched in a while. Excellent I thought, although probably not for everyone.


----------



## grubby local (Aug 22, 2009)

Shadow of the Moon.

Came out just before all the 40th annniversary themed ones and is probably the best. Just images and IVs from most of the 24 astronauts who took a trip to the moon. In fact the DVD out-takes, an hour's worth, are even better. Some of the finest quality vingettes you'll ever see. I liked this one:

"Here we were on the surface. And we knew that more people were watching us than had ever watched two human beings in history - and yet we were further away." ALDRIN 

gx


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 23, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> Martyrs
> 
> Probably been written about elsewhere in the thread. First film I've watched in a while. Excellent I thought, *although probably not for everyone*.





We watched another episode of Homicide last night. Really, really excellent.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 23, 2009)

Two faces of my Girlfriend - Korean Comedy worth a look


----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2009)

Half of Let The Right One In until the previous night's hangover and that night's wine got the better of me and I fell asleep. At about 8 o' clock.  

I'll give it another go tonight - it was quite intriguing.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2009)

Smokey and the Bandit yesterday - perfect hangover film 

just watched Lilya 4ever.  got the tissues out within 5 minutes and was heaving sobbing at the end   but strangely uplifted 

what a fucking film.  watched the director's interview afterwards, and found myself crying again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Smokey and the Bandit yesterday - perfect hangover film
> 
> just watched Lilya 4ever.  got the tissues out within 5 minutes and was heaving sobbing at the end   but strangely uplifted
> 
> what a fucking film.  watched the director's interview afterwards, and found myself crying again.



The air was suspiciously filled with grit the day I watched that film


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 23, 2009)

Let The Right One In-excellent film-beautifully shot, creepy, weirdly sweet and just different
Watching Bonzo Dog film at the mo


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The air was suspiciously filled with grit the day I watched that film



I was gonna try and claim the grit thing myself, but the heaving sobbing gave it away 

I don't think I've ever got THAT emotional over a film - not to that extent


----------



## Looby (Aug 23, 2009)

I watched Just Married this morning which was fucking shit in every way but perfect for my hungover brain.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Smokey and the Bandit yesterday - perfect hangover film



just dnlded all 3 films.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> just dnlded all 3 films.



when did you last watch it?

i think i was about 9 or 10 

was great seeing jerry reed, watching it as a grown woman


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen  the 3rd one, saw the first 2 again a couple of years ago after my folks got them them free in a paper. 

Off to find all the Cannonball Run films now.

Convoy has to be the best of 70s US cop vs driver films, very anarchist & anti-racist tones


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2009)

this was just the first one

reminded me of how fucking CUTE sally field was   I had such a  big thing for her 

and it made me want a trans-am  (all over again)


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 23, 2009)

I was outside the pub earlier & someone pulled up in a Firebird, the whole pub was straining their necks to watch it drive down the road.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2009)

let's see what he got under the hood


----------



## pboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Bourne Trilogy. Class


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2009)

pboi said:


> Bourne Trilogy. Class



The books are good airport-thriller fare as well. Avoid the one penned by Eric Van Lustbather


The Ludlum ones are great stuff, if a little thriller-pulpy. Also food is the Parfisal Mosaic.


----------



## pboi (Aug 23, 2009)

im really getting into this type of films, hence my other thread. thinking about maybe some Grisham films next?  Any Gvmt conspiracy with action


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2009)

pboi said:


> im really getting into this type of films, hence my other thread. thinking about maybe some Grisham films next?  Any Gvmt conspiracy with action



_Time To Kill_ is the best Grisham adapt in my humble. Pelican Brief is the more popular choice but I never rated it.


----------



## pboi (Aug 23, 2009)

yeh I agree, got that downloaded in HD especially


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> _Time To Kill_ is the best Grisham adapt in my humble. Pelican Brief is the more popular choice but I never rated it.



a time to kill is one of the most morally bankrupt and offensive films i've ever seen


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 24, 2009)

The Rainmaker's a decent book, but the film doesn't resemble it in any way (it has got Danny De Vito and Mickey Rourke in it though).


----------



## Annierak (Aug 24, 2009)

School of rock
Midnight cowboy
Withnail & I


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2009)

Working my way through the second series of _Mad Men_ this week...


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 24, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> Convoy has to be the best of 70s US cop vs driver films, very anarchist & anti-racist tones



The Driver is ace


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 24, 2009)

True Blood 2.10 - wonderful nonsense


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2009)

ooh, downloading that at the mo - it's getting a bit daft for my liking. ep9 was so stoopid.

i watched anvil last night - i thought it was truly special. it doesn't look down on them or treat them as comedy gold, it's just a sweet film about 2 50 year old mates trying to keep a metal band together and just about managing it.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh, downloading that at the mo - it's getting a bit daft for my liking. ep9 was so stoopid.



Oops. Ep 10 makes Ep 9 look like Bergman or something 



Orang Utan said:


> i watched anvil last night - i thought it was truly special. it doesn't look down on them or treat them as comedy gold, it's just a sweet film about 2 50 year old mates trying to keep a metal band together and just about managing it.



yeh, i've heard it's lovely. I should watch it...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> *ooh, downloading that at the mo - it's getting a bit daft for my liking. ep9 was so stoopid.*
> 
> i watched anvil last night - i thought it was truly special. it doesn't look down on them or treat them as comedy gold, it's just a sweet film about 2 50 year old mates trying to keep a metal band together and just about managing it.



10 doesn't let up on the siliness-it turns it up to 11 and still works as funny and cool.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i watched anvil last night - i thought it was truly special. it doesn't look down on them or treat them as comedy gold, it's just a sweet film about 2 50 year old mates trying to keep a metal band together and just about managing it.



Wonderful film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 25, 2009)

*Kiki's Delivery Service* -
 I put it on for my daughter but forgot how much I liked it myself. It's deffo a kids film but it's so well done and has one of the best opening (just before and when the music kicks in) and ending sequences of any film. I love the fact that the mild jeopardy in Ghibli films knows just how to reach children. When kiki and jiji were separated separated my daughters bottom lip was wobbling. I'm definitely taking her to the Ghibli Museum next year. 

*Nacho libre
*Seen it before and didn't think too much of it. It gets better in the second half and I do love the wresting scenes.


----------



## rekil (Aug 25, 2009)

Pet Sematary 2. The worst film I've seen since Volcano In New York. 

Ned Kelly. It's a bit of a letdown after reading Peter Carey's brilliant book, they balls up the ending for no good reason and that Legolas guy is fucking useless as usual, his character is the most interesting of the bunch but a breeze block could've done a better job.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 26, 2009)

El Lobo  - film abut  a high lelvel mole in ETA in the 70s (based on true story) that manages to make being a bank robbin', prsion attacking ubran guerilla look abour as exciting as working in a call centre. Terribly paced and with the 'action' scenes pathetically glammed up - you get neither slow and gritty nor excitingly flashy.

Re-watched The Seduction of Mimi the Metalworker a Lina Wertmuller from the esrly 70s as well, very funny pisstake of the PCI, the mafia, the state, men, women, the w/c etc Great manic central performance.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 26, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> El Lobo  - film abut  a high lelvel mole in ETA in the 70s (based on true story) that manages to make being a bank robbin', prsion attacking ubran guerilla look abour as exciting as working in a call centre. Terribly paced and with the 'action' scenes pathetically glammed up - you get neither slow and gritty nor excitingly flashy.
> 
> Re-watched The Seduction of Mimi the Metalworker a Lina Wertmuller from the esrly 70s as well, very funny pisstake of the PCI, the mafia, the state, men, women, the w/c etc Great manic central performance.



where do you get these films, just of curiousity?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 26, 2009)

A torrent track called kara***garga mostly. (**'s added just to be safe)


----------



## teamB_macro (Aug 26, 2009)

browsed thru my dvds and legally blonde beckoned. can't resist it


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 27, 2009)

Death Race - not nearly as nasty and violent as it should have been but rollicking good fun nonetheless.


----------



## belboid (Aug 27, 2009)

Third of the way through Battlestar Galactica series 2, wonderfully silly, if occasionally slightly implausible.


----------



## pboi (Aug 27, 2009)

its sci fi


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2009)

The Truth on the Savolta Affair - pretty decent little film about the battles in Barcelona  between the CNT and the boss hired killers in the period 1917-19. Interesting more thna exciting. Mian problem ws that the central character, a radical journalist supposed to represent the dangers of social-democratic dealings with the bosses and individualism was just too buffoonish. Not read the highly regarded novel it's based on.

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - again, not read the novel, but pretty good mainstream style thriller/horror story, last 15-20 minutes let it down a bit but not a massive problem.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 27, 2009)

a bunch of season 2 Buffys. The one with Xander and the love spell is a winner.

(also, does it strike anyone else that Xander is just bloody Chandler? Same voice, same hair, same mannerisms, same sarcasm)


----------



## belboid (Aug 27, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - again, not read the novel, but pretty good mainstream style thriller/horror story, last 15-20 minutes let it down a bit but not a massive problem.



just been lent the book, you know the author was a bloody trot!


----------



## Leica (Aug 27, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Not read the highly regarded novel it's based on.



I have. It's very good.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2009)

Bad nights sleep meant that a lot was watched last night / this morning.. 

Last couple of True Blood series one and first couple of series two which is still going well. 

Stephen Fry: The Secret Life of the Manic Depressive which was pretty good
Wilde again with Stephen Fry which was also good and he was perfect for the role, I need to read more Wilde. 
The Secret Life Of Machines - central heating
The Secret Life Of Machines - internal combustion engine

A good stint


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2009)

belboid said:


> just been lent the book, you know the author was a bloody trot!





Leica said:


> I have. It's very good.




I did not know that b - didn't even know it was a novel until i checked reviews for the film last night.

Yes, just from the internt reviews it seems well worth a purchase.


----------



## rekil (Aug 27, 2009)

I Witness. Decent enough yoke about bent cops busting unions and massacring peasants on behalf of a US corp in Mexico with Jeff Daniels of all people as the heroic liberal.


----------



## belboid (Aug 27, 2009)

main player in the swedish fourth international - not one of the ones who split to join Workers Power tho, I dont think


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2009)

belboid said:


> main player in the swedish fourth international - not one of the ones who split to join Workers Power tho, I dont think



You sure?


----------



## belboid (Aug 27, 2009)

editor of Fjärde internationalen


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2009)

Hang on hang on, i'm talking about the Savolta case novel not the Dragon tat one! According to random there's been a public row in Sweden about the one you're on about leaving his money to his party and his family not being very happy about it.

OT - i'm going to suggest Jorge Semprum as the next KG MoM.


----------



## belboid (Aug 27, 2009)

aah, i should use the bloody quote function properly shouldnt i?

His will tho was unwitnessed, so the dosh _didn't_ go to the party - it went to his father and brother, and left his wife out of it completely. i think its her (& the party) that are really pissed off about it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2009)

i watched *The London Nobody Knows* and *Les Bicyclettes De Belsize* - two very odd films about London, released in tandem by the BFI.
the former is excellent - James Mason poncing round lavatories, rail-yards and egg-breaking plants and pontificating about post-War London (mainly Camden (check the Roundhouse!) and Spitalfields) in this really odd stentorian manner. most affecting of all is a sequence showing the denizens of a salvation army hostel staring at the camera and fighting over meths - they are often shown in discomforting extreme close up and you can almost smell their decrepit husks. it's quite a gloomy film, but there odd moments of (sometimes) unintentional humour, mainly from james mason who seems out of place in grimy old london - where he's trying to fit in amongst the commoners of Chapel market in Islington and with some deadbeats at the sally army. another odd sequence is a 'comedy' section showing people exploding, steam-rolling and ironing eggs and another is people eating eels and green gravy intercut with a squirming mass of live eels, accompanied by a weird electronic score. 
the latter film was poor - a short musical about a man who falls off his shitty beige bicycle and falls in love with a girl in a poster - all filmed around hampstead and very much a contrast to the other film - showing healthy young swinging London in the 60s. The problem is that Harry Enfield's Poppet On A Swing and Mike Myers' Austin Powers have parodied this kind of thing so well that it's hard to not to scoff at it. very dull compared to the other film.
there's a bunch of other films about London that the BFI have brought out that should be worth a look. there's the bed sitting room, set in post-apocalyptic London and starring Peter Cook, Dudley Moore, Spike Milligan and bunch of crusty old theatre actors. i saw this on the telly ages ago and it's very strange. the other two are exploitation 'mondo' docs about sleazy swinging London, called Primitive London and London In The Raw. they should all be worth a look.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i watched *The London Nobody Knows* and *Les Bicyclettes De Belsize* - two very odd films about London, released in tandem by the BFI.



What a coincidence; I was talking about these to a mate only yesterday. 

I love this bit:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> What a coincidence; I was talking about these to a mate only yesterday.
> 
> I love this bit:



that's great - people looked so unhealthy 40 years ago!


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that's great - people looked so unhealthy 40 years ago!



It's a far cry from the _swingin' sixties_, isn't it.  I've not seen _Les Bicyclettes De Belsize_, but some of _The London Nobody Knows_ looks more like 1947 than the 1967 London we always seem to get fed.  The grey grimness stirs vague childhood memories for me of growing up in the East End in the early seventies.

I'm sure it still goes on, but  is something I've not seen for about twenty years either.  (-I suppose they didn't really have the option of Tennents Super 'til then though?...)


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2009)

Let The Right One In. Ace film. Certainly the oddest vampire movie I've ever seen. Really really enjoyed it.


----------



## teamB_macro (Aug 28, 2009)

Amelie. It's whimsical and picturesque. Has that slight Depp-Burton project feel to it.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2009)

Rebellion in Patagonia  - story of the revolt organised by the FORA in Argentina just after 1917 and onwards. Written by Osvaldo Bayer who wrote a fantastic book on Severino Di Giovanni, this is quite possibly the best ever film i've seen on radical history. Not afraid to be complex, to show ambiguities on both sides, to show failings on ours and so on. Totally 100% recommended. More info

Dead End - excellent little black comdey/horror, obv made with  a tiny budget so very inventive. (Not the gore splatter type of comedy horror, written verbal humour mostly)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2009)

More Columbo  

Also watched Melrin on the iPlayer which I really liked.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 28, 2009)

fecking sport means no Monk today, but luckily I have some episodes on disc as backup. Today was with Sarah Silverman as Marcie Maven, his biggest fan, and it was ace

"clue hug"


----------



## oddworld (Aug 28, 2009)

NVP said:


> Let The Right One In. Ace film. Certainly the oddest vampire movie I've ever seen. Really really enjoyed it.


 
Is is subtitled?

I just watched Drag Me To Hell , quite liked it.

Last night I watched The Last Resort - crap effort!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2009)

it is subtitle - it's Swedish!


----------



## oddworld (Aug 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it is subtitle - it's Swedish!


 
I wasnt sure thats why I asked


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2009)

i watched it without subtitles the second time i watched and enjoyed it even more.


----------



## oddworld (Aug 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i watched it without subtitles the second time i watched and enjoyed it even more.


 
I watched Martys with the english dubbed.

I can't seem to get into them otherwise, which is silly really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2009)

oh, shame.
it's the other way round for me - i can't get into them if they're dubbed


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2009)

Attempted to watch this New Agey/quantum bollocks "documentary" with Marlee Matlin. "What the Bleep Do We Know"... a mate of mine lent it me, dunno what she was thinking!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2009)

FLCL


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 28, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds (and i loved it!)


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 28, 2009)

London to Brighton - not altogether successful, but a decent first film.

Milano Calibro 9  - early 70's Italian mafia thriller.
Very worthwhile.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2009)

BTW Oddworld - you really need to watch Let The Right One In with subtitles - it's important to hear the voices of the actors as the director intended them to be heard - though the actress who plays eli is dubbed by an older actress, it still makes a massive difference as i see it. please don't be put off by subtitles - look at this way - at least you won't miss anything anyone says.


----------



## oddworld (Aug 29, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> BTW Oddworld - you really need to watch Let The Right One In with subtitles - it's important to hear the voices of the actors as the director intended them to be heard - though the actress who plays eli is dubbed by an older actress, it still makes a massive difference as i see it. please don't be put off by subtitles - look at this way - at least you won't miss anything anyone says.


 
I will watch it and report back OU.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 30, 2009)

Awaydays  - not as bad as Football Factory but pretty close. The soundtrack redeems it.

One of the few English language films I've ever seen where I've regretted the absence of sub-titles.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Vantage Point* - Great cast in dull, self-indulgent 'thriller'.


----------



## pboi (Aug 30, 2009)

term salvation, enjoyed it. well executed folly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 30, 2009)

The Hunt for Red October for the millionth time. I loves it I do.


----------



## pboi (Aug 30, 2009)

Just Friends with Ryan Reynolds and Amy Smart


awesome funny


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 30, 2009)

Just watched Army of the Dead I'm well stoned so it was


----------



## Nixon (Aug 31, 2009)

Mysterious Skin - Greg Araki film.Never seen it before.It was good,but sensitive subject matter.

Day Watch - Watched this the night before.Russian film.The trippiest film i've probably ever seen.It's a visual onslaught.Im curious to see if Night Watch is anywhere near as good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2009)

S.W.A.T. - really quite rubbish and unbelieveable but enjoyable all the same! Interestingly directed by Clark Johnson who played Meldrick Lewis in "Homicide: Life on the streets"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2009)

The Edukators


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2009)

Just watched Anvil. Good stuff, I like a good music doc. 

I must have a look to see how they are doing now after the film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2009)

they played glastonbury this year


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 31, 2009)

G.I. Jane

.....again


----------



## Voley (Aug 31, 2009)

Watched Downfall and Hunger, both of which were pretty good. Bobby Sands and Hitler all in one evening. It's been a laugh a minute round here tonight, I can tell you.

I would've liked a bit more about Sands' earlier years from Hunger, though. The biography I read about him (which I presume is the one they based the movie on) had a lot of stuff on his political upbringing / early involvement with the IRA. This was pretty vital to making you understand why he took such extreme action and this film didn't explore that in enough detail for me. Still a good movie, though - an incredibly difficult topic to address fully.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2009)

NVP said:


> Watched Downfall



it was sad when the dog died


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Office Space - enjoyed it, bit of a cult movie, only heard about it a few weeks ago


----------



## teamB_macro (Sep 1, 2009)

Ironman. haha! just so i can see robert downey


----------



## Voley (Sep 1, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it was sad when the dog died



I have no sympathy for Nazi dogs.


----------



## pboi (Sep 1, 2009)

Punisher (one from 2004)

better than I remembered it was


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 1, 2009)

a few episodes from *Curb your Enthusiasm* series 2


contained one of my favourite lines

_you have shaved your head as a fashion statement. you're not a real member of the bald community_


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2009)

North -  norwegian version of the straight stroy i suppose. Depressive bloke travels 900 miles north on his snowmobile to see his daughter totally unprepared ans usually drunk, meets people on the way and talks to them. A nice film - in the good way.

Under the Salt - Mexican thriller, _looked_ really good, fantastic setting but just too formulaic.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> a few episodes from *Curb your Enthusiasm* series 2
> 
> 
> contained one of my favourite lines
> ...



Yes, that is an absolute cast iron comedy scene of the decade.

And "She looked like Elvira."
"Oh, so she was in fancy dress?"
"No, she wasn't _dressed_ as Elvira, she _looked like_ Elvira


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2009)

Waltz with Bashir


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2009)

The Damned United. I loved it, some great character acting in it and Michael Sheen was excellent. I really loved Brain Clough for his self-belief, his principles and just the sheer arrogance of the man.



BiddlyBee said:


> Waltz with Bashir



Any good? I've been meaning to watch that for ages.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2009)

The story is a little one-sided, seeing as it's from an Israeli soldier's perspective, but it's done really well - not seen a film like it - almost how you'd visualize a graphic novel coming to life, in your head, if that makes sense? Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## teamB_macro (Sep 1, 2009)

Being a good aunt as I am, I gave my niece a wonderful set of dvds from history channel. I bought it from The History Channel discount codes  We watch a part of the Egyptian Pharaohs dvd, I think it about was Hatshepsut.  I'm glad she liked it..


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 1, 2009)

True Blood S2 ep11. Bit weak but still enjoyable


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 1, 2009)

Shanghai Knights. Fell asleep before the end.

Did I miss much?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> True Blood S2 ep11. Bit weak but still enjoyable



Lackluster. And eric can fly now?
FFS


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> The Damned United. I loved it, some great character acting in it and Michael Sheen was excellent. I really loved Brain Clough for his self-belief, his principles and just the sheer arrogance of the man.



Ooh, must watch this.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 1, 2009)

18 years and i've never seen dirty harry, tonight that finally changes


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 2, 2009)

Black Kiss - Japan serial killer, looked all good ans stylish for 90mins then came the worst ending of any film i have ever seen. Pathetic.

Inferno - 2nd part of Dario Argento's Witches trilogy. Bascially Suspiria with all hints of a narrative removed. Odd, but still very good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2009)

*wait until dark*
a blind audrey hepburn gets menaced by thugs after a heroin doll.
it's quite tense and well made, especially the sequence where hepburn turns the tables on her assailant and smashes all the lightbulbs in the flat.
alan arkin plays a rather odd thug very well, but audrey hepburn's voice does my nut in. 
did she learn to speak like that or is it her natural voice?
hard to tell whether she's convincing as a blind person, but i suppose she's better than the lass out of lionel richie's hello video.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 2, 2009)

The Boat that Rocked - much better than I thought it would be. A bit cheesy in terms of comedy but funny in parts and an overall heartwarming tale of some 60's rock n roll rebel boat DJ's who refuse to take any shit from the man


----------



## oddworld (Sep 2, 2009)

I have watched Let The Right One In - didnt think it was brill, ending was abit obvious.

Was ok though.


----------



## Griff (Sep 3, 2009)

_Dead Snow_

Nazi zombies in snow-filled Norway FTW.


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2009)

almost finished Battlestar Galactica series 2, marvellously silly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 3, 2009)

The Thing.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 3, 2009)

Got a favour to ask, anyone got any KG invites, I fucked my account through letting my house mate use it, went from having a ton of invites to give out myself to getting my account banned because they insisted on downloading 6gb mkv files, not best pleased.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Capote. 
A very nicely made & absorbing film. Certainly one of the better bio pic/portrait movies of recent times.
Would've liked to see more of the relationship between Alvin Dewey & Capote - Chris Cooper was ace as usual.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> _Dead Snow_
> 
> Nazi zombies in snow-filled Norway FTW.



Fuck me, that was gory as fuck


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> *wait until dark*
> a blind audrey hepburn gets menaced by thugs after a heroin doll.
> it's quite tense and well made, especially the sequence where hepburn turns the tables on her assailant and smashes all the lightbulbs in the flat.
> alan arkin plays a rather odd thug very well, but audrey hepburn's voice does my nut in.
> ...



I remember seeing that years ago. Never knew what it was called though and I think there might be other films with a similar idea. Might need to check it out again.

I watched Mesrine pt1 last night. Brilliant stuff. There were parts of it that were as tense and exciting as anything I can recall seeing in a film.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 5, 2009)

Bruno.

very patchy and badly paced, but the funniest bits were astonishingly funny


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Alien vs Predator: Requiem* - a piece of shit, frankly.


----------



## pboi (Sep 6, 2009)

District 9

liked it, dont want to put any spoilers. well set up for next one hopefully


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 6, 2009)

Play Dirty (1968) WWII action film staring Michael Caine & Jack Davenport leading a group of crims to blow up Rommel's fuel dumps, written by Melvyn Bragg. Excellent stuff. -- and Tobruk was on telly yesterday which is even better.


----------



## Fictionist (Sep 6, 2009)

The Mist.

Interesting.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2009)

Il mistero di Lovecraft - Road to L - interesting but ultimatley unsuccesful attempt to do a blair witch style film about a purported visit Lovecraft made to the Po Valley which then provided the inspiration for his demonology.

Ulysses' Gaze - Angelopoulos' journy (home) into the past of the Balkans, of the Film of europe, of the lead character. Top notch, despite Harvery keitel being embarrasingly bad in this. Not suited to this type of film at all. Dedicated to Gian Maria Volonte who died during the filiming - the Keitel role was his.

Get Smart - Brilliant update of the old series. Very funny.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 6, 2009)

Mad Detective - A rookie cop teams up with a former detective with a supernatural gift to hunt down a serial killer.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0969269/


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 6, 2009)

Terminator: Salvation

Wank.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 6, 2009)

far, far too many episodes of Buffy


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 6, 2009)

trawling through series 4 of Battlestar Galactica before starting on True Blood.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 6, 2009)

I finally got around to watching 'No Country for Old Men', which was superb.
The whole thing was shot like a set of Stephen Shore photographs.
The amount of work that must have gone into maintaining the 70s/80s American period theme must have been huge.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 7, 2009)

Griff said:


> _Dead Snow_
> 
> Nazi zombies in snow-filled Norway FTW.


 


DotCommunist said:


> Fuck me, that was gory as fuck


 
I can't believe you can buy that in tescos *is tempted every time I walk down that isle*


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2009)

Sauna - fantatstic psychological horror type film set on the swedish/russian border in 1595, another one about the violent return _of the repressed_. Recommended.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 7, 2009)

I woke up this morning after a rather hefty all day party. I still don't feel right in the head. It's as if I have been transported in to ozzy ozbornes body. My head is fairly clear but there is something that is really really not quite right. 

Anyway, as a consequence of this I have just finished watching the empire strikes back (laser disc version - not the lame 90s cock up).


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2009)

Mater and pater lent me a film - it was as fucking shite as I thought it might be.  Knowing, with Nicolas Cage.  Dire.

Daughter persuaded me to watch V for Vendetta last night, which was better than I thought it might be, but still not 'great'.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 7, 2009)

Natalie Portmine.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Natalie Portmine.



Better with a skinhead, deffo


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 7, 2009)

Robocop 2


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2009)

*Du Rififi Chez Les Hommes * - french heist film with a brilliantly suspenseful near-silent sequence of the heist itself. the rest of the film is rather tiresome.
*Dead Snow* - it's a nazi zombie film and it's very violent/gory, so i liked it. quite funny in places, but shit dialogue and awful scandinavian rock/metal soundtrack.
*Bronson* - very impressed by this. tom hardy is excellent as bronson and it's shot beautifully. the soundtrack is awesome - it opens with scott walker's the electrician and it alternates bombastic classical music like verdi arias and wagner with electronic pop - pet shop boys, new order, glass candy)


----------



## rekil (Sep 7, 2009)

All four series of It's always Sunny In Philadelphia over the last couple of weeks. Cheaply made, no canned laughter, much swearing,  It's the anti-Friends.  

Watching Silencio Roto later, Spanish film about the anti-Franco resistance which kept going until after WW2.


----------



## chazegee (Sep 7, 2009)

Wadd, the life and times of John Holmes.
Pretty depressing.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 8, 2009)

Love and Anarchy - continuing my Wertmuller re-watches, this one's not stood the test of time that well. The usual broad satire with grotesque characters - this time taking the piss out of anarchism, fascism and sexual politics and set during the period of anarchist attempst on Mussolini's life. The shoutingest film i've ever seen. Worth watching as the subject matter is rarely touched upon but just not that good, or biting.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 8, 2009)

Coraline - very odd, beautifully made. Haven't read the book but Pieface said the film isn't quite as dark / scary


----------



## Leica (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm about to watch A Woman's Secret, by Nicholas Ray.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2009)

last night i watched the toxic avenger - wow! what a tremendous piece of trash! it's a work of art alright.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Final 2 eps of  The Wire S2. 
Been re-watching all the seasons again. 
S2 always felt a little weak when I first watched it a couple of yrs ago, but in relation to the whole thing now I've totally changed my mind. 
Brilliant season with some pivitol details set up for the remaining seasons & some other stuff that I missed or didn't interpret correctly 1st time round.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 12, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> last night i watched the toxic avenger - wow! what a tremendous piece of trash! it's a work of art alright.



Yep, Troma got tired quickly but Toxy is the most perfect realisation of their vision 

Or something


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 12, 2009)

Spike Lee's *Girl 6* - interesting at times but a bit of a mess.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 12, 2009)

Doctor Who - Robot (with info text)


----------



## Zabo (Sep 12, 2009)

El baño del Papa - Aki Kaurismäkie goes to Uruguay, if you get the drift.


----------



## Madusa (Sep 12, 2009)

yesterday i watched High Art and Lost and Delirious. Both lezzer movies. Both kinda shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 12, 2009)

Zabo said:


> El baño del Papa - Aki Kaurismäkie goes to Uruguay, if you get the drift.



The Confession  - the film Costas Gavras made straight after Z. Two hours of torture of a top Communist politician by the security services - based on the real life experience of Artur London. Signified Yves Montand and Simone Signoret's break with the Party as well. Some bits are obviously not that relevant anymore and if you don't know the history of the International Communist movement from the Spanish Revolution onwards you may very well lose track of the various 'plots' - still very much worth watching though.

Sunstorm - standard scando thriller with a gorgeous setting - that's pretty much all it has going for it.

Mysterium Occupation - hilariously bad Belarussian film about partisans in WW2, every crude national politcal and national stereotype you could wish for and at the centre the all suffering belarussiasn. Rubbish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2009)

i have just started watching marley & me - jennifer aniston, owen wilson, a dog and REM. i hate them, but the dog's going to die, so i''ll endure it.


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Hancock* - great first half-hour or so, then a stupid twist sends the rest of the film straight down the shitter.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 13, 2009)

Tropic Thunder - a mixed bag really, bit laboured in places, very funny in others with a great performance from Robert Downey Jnr. On the whole really enjoyed, good Saturday evening fodder.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 13, 2009)

House of 1000 corpses

Midnight Meat Train


----------



## smmudge (Sep 13, 2009)

Milk. Twas good!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> House of 1000 corpses
> 
> Midnight Meat Train



That is a truly terrible film.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Started to watch Big Lebowski doesn't seem to be funny any more  gave up
to watch The Legend Jet Li


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Children of Men - jeez I love that movie.  I'd make a great upriser


----------



## llion (Sep 13, 2009)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off - "Life moves pretty fast, you don't stop and look around once in a while you could miss it"


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That is a truly terrible film.



Yeah true, Vinny Jones' suit was nice though


----------



## pootle (Sep 13, 2009)

smmudge said:


> Milk. Twas good!



Ooh! I'd forgotten I've got this to watch...might watch this later.

Today I've watched Swingers, which I've never seen before. Prettty good, innit?

Am now watching a favourite film of mine, North.   Bruce Willis in a giant pink bunny suit. What's not to love?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

Was ok.  Favourite bit was the ancient baby


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 14, 2009)

Alpha Dog


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2009)

24, Day 6, disc4 - from the absurd to the completely fucking mad and stupid. They should just let the terrorists win and wipe te daft country from the planet


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2009)

Somers Town


----------



## pboi (Sep 14, 2009)

belboid said:


> 24, Day 6, disc4 - from the absurd to the completely fucking mad and stupid. They should just let the terrorists win and wipe te daft country from the planet



which season


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2009)

the sixth, that's why I wrote 'Day 6'


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 14, 2009)

belboid, watch a film please.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Sep 14, 2009)

'Young Frankenstein' with Gene Wilder & Marty Feldman etc.

Meh.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 14, 2009)

llion said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off - "Life moves pretty fast, you don't stop and look around once in a while you could miss it"



I pretty much based my whole personality on Ferris.  I love him so, so much.


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> belboid, watch a film please.



naah, films are shit


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Yeah true, Vinny Jones' suit was nice though



I meant the corpses one. I haven't seen the other.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 14, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Children of Men - jeez I love that movie.  I'd make a great upriser



Fucking great film init? 

I'm halfway through Panic In Needle Park. Its pretty good so far.

Watched Bruno as well last night. Good, but not a good as Borat. More of a series of shocking moments than a proper story like Borat, not as long either.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 14, 2009)

Hunger
Waltz with Bashir

Both wonderful films.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I meant the corpses one. I haven't seen the other.



I thought it was just a remake of Devils Rejects then checked IMDB and found out Devils Rejects was originally titled House of 1000 corpses 2


----------



## 6_6 (Sep 14, 2009)

Kiriku and the sorceress (animation)
it was lovely.  made me smile.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 14, 2009)

belboid said:


> films are shit



You are Atomic Suplex & I claim my £5.


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2009)

no, s/he is me.  So you owe me a tenner


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 15, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> I thought it was just a remake of Devils Rejects then checked IMDB and found out Devils Rejects was originally titled House of 1000 corpses 2



Goodness me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 15, 2009)

belboid said:


> no, s/he is me.  So you owe me a tenner



Goodness gracious me.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 15, 2009)

no web  for a few days so watched

Half Nelson. Great movie, fairly upsetting.

Buffy - pretty much all of Season 3, which is the best so far. Especially the episode where Xander tries to be cool.

Society - finally got round to watching this all the way through and not fucked, and it's brilliant. Very very sick minds 

Xmen - Last Stand (on telly) - really enjoyed this, which surprised me because the first one was bollocks.


----------



## Voley (Sep 15, 2009)

Che Part 2. So good I could've happily watched it again immediately after. If the weather's shit this weekend I'm contemplating a marathon watch-both-parts-in-one-sitting session.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

The Watchmen
utter drivel.
i missed the last hour cos it just bored and annoyed me.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2009)

Love Exposure - new one by Sion Sono, 4 hours of brilliant inventive original film making. Fantastic film.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2009)

A Beautiful Mind - took a while because I can't stand Russell Crowe - but was an ok film in the end.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 17, 2009)

Doctor Who - Robot - final ep

Not great. I really don't know why I do this to myself. The Action man tank and dolls were awesome though. They really didn't have any money did they?


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 17, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Buffy - pretty much all of Season 3, which is the best so far. Especially the episode where Xander tries to be cool.



'The Zeppo', yeah, very funny ep.

Season 3's probably my favourite (Faith, Mayor, etc).


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 17, 2009)

Last night I watched a long and fascinating documentary about Italian neo-realist cinema.


Actually, I didn't 

More Buffy


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 17, 2009)

A Prophet - Jacques Audiard's Grand Prize winner at Cannes, brilliant genre pic about young kid who goes into nick wih nothing and crawls his way up blah blah, you all know the story, but this is astonishingly well made with fantastic acting and some great set pieces. If you liked Mesrine you'll love this one. I was a bit wary beforehand as of the two previous Audiard's i'd seen i hated one (The Beat That My Heart Skipped ) and i'd loved the other (Read My Lips) but i wasn't sure if i dilsliked the first simply because it was a remake of one of my fav 70s films  -Fingers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2009)

elite squad - exciting, violent brazilian police thriller, but rather disturbing as it seems to condone murdering fascist scum coppers.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 17, 2009)

It _could_ also be seen as advocating killing middle class drugs users. 

What's wrong with killing coppers anyway?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> It _could_ also be seen as advocating killing middle class drugs users.
> 
> What's wrong with killing coppers anyway?



heheh! i didn't think of it in that way.
all in all, it's a depressingly cynical film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2009)

oh, and condoning murdering coppers can be read in two ways. i meant condoning the existence of murdering cops, not condoning the murder of cops


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 17, 2009)

Let the right one in -

Worth watching for sure. Wonderful love story.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 17, 2009)

mumble mumble Buffy mumble mumble


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Dead Snow* - zombie Nazis behaving badly. Thoroughly enjoyed it and wonder when the Hollywood remake will be announced...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2009)

City of Lost Children - Not as good as it should be. Seems all good on paper but pretty boring actually.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2009)

An episode of Six Feet Under S3, but the disc was fucked so I couldn't watch the next two


----------



## Yetman (Sep 18, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> City of Lost Children - Not as good as it should be. Seems all good on paper but pretty boring actually.



Can you please list all the films you dislike? That way I'll know what to stick on my lovefilm list 

Well I say my lovefilm list, I mean my torrent d'l list 

Well I say my torrent d'l list, I mean what to scramble for when reversing a stolen car into the local Blockbusters 

Well I say what to scramble for when reversing a stolen car into the local Blockbusters, I mean what I look up the general gist of on imdb and then give a full review on here, shamelessly rehashing the words of a random comment on there while having never even seen the film


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 18, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> mumble mumble Buffy mumble mumble



how old are you?


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 18, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> how old are you?



40 years old, thanks.

And Buffy's fucking great.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 18, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Can you please list all the films you dislike? That way I'll know what to stick on my lovefilm list
> 
> Well I say my lovefilm list, I mean my torrent d'l list
> 
> ...


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 19, 2009)

*The X-Files: I Want To Believe:* given a perfect opportunity to reboot the franchise this is _really_ the best they could come up with?!? Disappointing...


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2009)

Strange Circus - earlier Sion Sino (who the imdb have suddently taken to calling Shion Sono), and another one on the hemse of incest and sexual abuse. Bit of  a disjointed mess really but you can see the elements that went into Love Exposure are there to see - so worth a loook.

Police - Maurice Pialat tries a downbeat cop type film, good peformance from Depardieu. Worth a watch but not up there with his best.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 20, 2009)

Superbad - Coming of age comedy movie with kickass soundtrack


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> *The X-Files: I Want To Believe:* given a perfect opportunity to reboot the franchise this is _really_ the best they could come up with?!? Disappointing...



Shame eh? 

I understand another attempt is being made so fingers crossed. 

linky


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2009)

The Butterfly Effect - I don't know why I've never watched it before, but I really really liked this 

and

Sherrybaby, cos my lass has it on dvd.  I'm afraid I spent most of the film staring at Maggie Gyllenhalls tits - well, they ARE on show quite a lot!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 20, 2009)

Ironman - good super hero movie with great action sequences and an engaging central performance from Robert Downey Jnr. Most enjoyable.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2009)

Woke yesterday and could not decide what to watch 
Oddly (for 9am on a Saturday) I decided to re-watch Scarface which I have not seen for a long time and it is still great. 
Not an easy watch as a morning film but still shocks and makes you think.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2009)

Need a good documentary to watch now. 
Anything on the web I can stream and you recommend?


----------



## Voley (Sep 20, 2009)

In The Loop - very funny. I missed The Thick Of It when it was on telly so I've ordered all of that from LoveFilm now, too.

I watched My Wrongs, the Chris Morris film, after but by then I was a bit out of it so couldn't work out wtf was going on. Something to do with Paddy Considine and a talking dog. I gave up and came on here and talked bollocks instead.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2009)

NVP said:


> I watched My Wrongs, the Chris Morris film, after but by then I was a bit out of it so couldn't work out wtf was going on. Something to do with Paddy Considine and a talking dog. I gave up and came on here and talked bollocks instead.



The film looks great but the original audio only version is so much better. Jam was terrible but Blue Jam was amazing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2009)

jam was brilliant!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> jam was brilliant!



Jam was rubbish


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2009)

i strongly disagree! 


the lizard sketch is one of the funniest things i've ever seen on telly
'another mr lizard'


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ironman - good super hero movie with great action sequences and an engaging central performance from Robert Downey Jnr. Most enjoyable.



Top film.  RDJ manages to beat the X-Men films. What's his face out of big Lebowski was a bit 2-d but then his script wasn't exactly sizzling with one liners.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2009)

i saw kiss kiss bang bang again last night - i rarely watch films more than once, but this is such a delightful, funny film that i'm glad i had another look at it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i strongly disagree!
> 
> 
> the lizard sketch is one of the funniest things i've ever seen on telly
> 'another mr lizard'



Mr lizard was far better on the radio. I just don't think it works as well without you conjuring up your own image. Quite often with blue jam you would have set a senario in your head, and then the dialogue would make you realize you had gotten it all wrong (to comic effect). 
I wish they would release the complete radio shows or at least every single one of the sketches. 

I feel the same way about the boosh (though they actually wrote their radio stuff for TV)


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 21, 2009)

Friday the 13th remake.

I was expecting it to have lots of character development and plot. Cos the original was different in that the serial slasher was a middle aged woman.

The remake however, is fucking crap. The blonde girls would show their tits or be fucking. Whereas the brunettes were straight and proper. 

I can't remember anything else as I not seen so many tits in a horror movie.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Not last night, but over the weekend...

Bangkok Dangerous



I mean, I'm actually sorry to the thread that I had to post this.

Once again, sorry.


----------



## belboid (Sep 22, 2009)

In The Loop.

Fucking marvellous, you lubricated horse cocks.


----------



## idioteque (Sep 22, 2009)

I watched From Dusk Till Dawn and enjoyed it up until the ridiculous vampire development, and thought it was absolutely shit from then onwards.


----------



## TheDave (Sep 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i saw kiss kiss bang bang again last night - i rarely watch films more than once, but this is such a delightful, funny film that i'm glad i had another look at it



It really is excellent. I love Val Kilmer as Gay Perry, a genius performance.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 22, 2009)

Just watched the last episode of Scrubs (well, the last episode with the original cast, Season 9 starts in Oct / Nov with new characters apparently).

Cheesy, but quite touching.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2009)

The Princess Bride.
"My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!"


----------



## idioteque (Sep 22, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Just watched the last episode of Scrubs (well, the last episode with the original cast, Season 9 starts in Oct / Nov with new characters apparently).


 I didn't know that! I can't decide whether I like or dislike this news...


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 22, 2009)

idioteque said:


> I didn't know that! I can't decide whether I like or dislike this news...



To clarify, apparently JD will guest-appear in the first few episodes (set around pre-med students being taught by Cox and Turk), Elliot, Carla and Janitor are all gone


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 22, 2009)

Is JD the girl?


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 22, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is JD the girl?



no, the main character. Elliot is the girl


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 22, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is JD the girl?



Sort of


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 22, 2009)

Elliot is a boys name. 

It's not exactly laugh out loud funny though is it. I don't think I will miss it. I like the grumpy doctor that was in office space the rock and platoon.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 22, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's not exactly laugh out loud funny though is it.



yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2009)

i don't think i've ever watched an episode all the way through


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 22, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> yes.



Yes it is or yes you agree with me. (it's the first one isn't it). I gave the big bang theory a chance because of you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2009)

i was going to watch big bang theory too cos jefe said it was funny, but i only lasted one minute


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 22, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Elliot is a boys name.









That's a good post-op then


----------



## Rainingstairs (Sep 22, 2009)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof

I heart Paul Newman


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2009)

belboid said:


> In The Loop.
> 
> Fucking marvellous, you lubricated horse cocks.





I liked 'clueless egg cunt'.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 23, 2009)

Just got Season 1 of The Big Bang Theory delivered, so made my way through about 7 episodes last night.

Can't remember the last time I laughed out loud so often whilst watching a DVD, very good


----------



## Sadken (Sep 23, 2009)

Eastbound & Down - absolutely fucking HILARIOUS series starring Will Ferrell and the bloke who was the explosives expert in Tropic Thunder, the karate teacher in the foot/fist way and the dealer mate in Pineapple Express.  It's just really, really, really, really funny.  I saw all 6 eps on www.tvshack.net - I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 23, 2009)

The Hurt Locker

It was good I thought, quite believable although bits of the storyline reminded me of the recent wardrama with Stephen Graham in.


----------



## belboid (Sep 23, 2009)

first two episodes of Children of the Stones.  Oh how marvellous seventies kids tv was....


----------



## feldbach (Sep 23, 2009)

the office US version, i have to admit, it ain't half bad...


----------



## Sadken (Sep 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Eastbound & Down - absolutely fucking HILARIOUS series starring Will Ferrell and the bloke who was the explosives expert in Tropic Thunder, the karate teacher in the foot/fist way and the dealer mate in Pineapple Express.  It's just really, really, really, really funny.  I saw all 6 eps on www.tvshack.net - I can't recommend it highly enough.



I really, really cannot praise this show enough.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 23, 2009)

belboid said:


> first two episodes of Children of the Stones.  Oh how marvellous seventies kids tv was....



still creepy after all these years. And surely a massive impact on why Julian Cope is a nutjob


----------



## belboid (Sep 23, 2009)

funnily enough, that's just what mrs b said last night!

(tho it was only shown the year before the first teardrops single, but he'd still have been watching it whilst at college i'm sure)


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Weekend at Bernie's 
Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2009)

We Were Soldiers.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 24, 2009)

lots of Buffy S4. All the Initiative stuff is crap, but Spike's on good form and it was quality when Giles became a demon


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 24, 2009)

Bunch of Christian Petzold's - The State I Am In - two left-wing terrorists left over from the 70s, on the run with a teenage daughter and running out of options in every direction - not just as regards the police. Not an action film. Fantastic. 

Yella - more of a mainstream thriller but as if Hancke had tried to make one. Also fantastic. 

Wolfsburg - exericse in guilt and emotional suspence based on very little plot. Fantastic.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 24, 2009)

Finished Season 1 of The Big Bang Theory - laughed a lot 

Now just got to wait for Season 2 to come out on DVD (unless anyone knows a good streaming site?)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I really, really cannot praise this show enough.



Trailer looks really, really crap...


----------



## pboi (Sep 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Eastbound & Down - absolutely fucking HILARIOUS series starring Will Ferrell and the bloke who was the explosives expert in Tropic Thunder, the karate teacher in the foot/fist way and the dealer mate in Pineapple Express.  It's just really, really, really, really funny.  I saw all 6 eps on www.tvshack.net - I can't recommend it highly enough.



oh yeh, now all you fuckers like the show. didnt listen to me pimping its wares when it was actually out!! you fucks!


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 24, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Trailer looks really, really crap...



and any recommendation from a man who adores Point Break and craves a Tony Montana Quotes keyring isn't to be trusted, frankly


----------



## pboi (Sep 24, 2009)

EBD was the funniest thing on TV this year. No question.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 24, 2009)

pboi said:


> EBD was the funniest thing on TV this year. No question.


definitely.it's so good,i don't actually WANT anyone else to watch it because then it'll be like spaced all over again,so my recommendation was really an act of charity on my part and one i shan't be repeating


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 24, 2009)

*The Heartbreak Kid *- rather misogynistic comedy from the Farrelly Brothers, starring Ben Stiller. Had its moments, I suppose...


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 24, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> lots of Buffy S4. All the Initiative stuff is crap, but Spike's on good form and it was quality when Giles became a demon



Have you seen the episode 'Hush' yet? I think that was series four and is probably one of the top five episodes in the entire run.


----------



## pboi (Sep 24, 2009)

award winnning iirc. epic


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 24, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Have you seen the episode 'Hush' yet? I think that was series four and is probably one of the top five episodes in the entire run.



Yeh, it's about halfway through S4. 
probably the only genuinely creepy baddies in the whole 7 seasons


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2009)

based on Mr Burns they were


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 24, 2009)

belboid said:


> based on Mr Burns they were



Is that true?


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, i think its on the episode commentary


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 24, 2009)

belboid said:


> yeah, i think its on the episode commentary



I think I love that episode even more now...


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 24, 2009)

that's ace..


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2009)

e1-4 of S3 of Mad Men.

It just gets better and better and better - as I said on the Mad Men thread, I rate it as highly as The Wire in terms of writing, acting etc. Superb stuff.


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2009)

ooh, hadn't noticed the third season had started!

Which Mad Man are you? - damn it, I'm Pete Campbell apparently


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2009)

WOOHOO!!!!

I just got _DON!!!_ I am teh coolest muthfuka in the _universe_ *looks sardonic*

I'm also considering asking for a username re-assignment.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Surviving the Game
Ice-T	 Rutger Hauer Charles S. Dutton Gary Busey

& The Princess Bride


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 25, 2009)

Jerichow  - latest Christian Petzold, another low key drama that challenges expectations, and another great film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2009)

Dr Who - Trial of a timelord. 

LOL what am I doing with my life?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2009)

Tried to watch episodes 9-11 AGAIN of six feet under, but the disc that was sent to replace the first fucked disc was fucked


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm just about to watch Brazil 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0079397/Brazil/

Never seen it before


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2009)

American Splendor.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 26, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> American Splendor.



Great film 

I'd never heard of the guy before and it took a while to click that it was him in the film


----------



## Voley (Sep 26, 2009)

I watched Aguirre, Wrath Of God which was about a bloke going mental in a jungle, The Shining which was about a bloke going mental in a hotel and tonight I'm watching Bronson which I'm led to believe is about a man going mental in a prison.

I sense a theme developing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2009)

The Optimists of Nine Elms


----------



## Zeppo (Sep 26, 2009)

Paris - french movie with the great Juliet Binoche. It was a brill uplifting film.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 27, 2009)

Coraline - Nice movie cool animation put the book on my to read list.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2009)

Man on the Roof and Man from Majoraca - couple of gritty downbeat thillers with cyncial poltical overtones from Bo Widerberg (who did a good film on Joe Hill) - very enjoyable both.


----------



## pboi (Sep 27, 2009)

Adventureland


liked it


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 27, 2009)

Tropic Thunder

Mildly entertaining, in a silly sort of a way.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 27, 2009)

belboid said:


> ooh, hadn't noticed the third season had started!
> 
> Which Mad Man are you? - damn it, I'm Pete Campbell apparently



I'm Roger Sterling... 

Looking forward to the third series.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 27, 2009)

Last night, I re-watched _No Country For Old Men_.  Can't fault it whatsoever. 

Then I watched _Jesus Is Magic_.  Although it had its moments, it felt for the most part like a _verrrrrrry_ long hour indeed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2009)

Mystery Men.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 27, 2009)

Death Machine (1994) shitty Alien rip off but with some great over the top over acting from Brad Dourif. No improvement from when I first watched it years ago.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 27, 2009)

was forced to endure The Goonies by a bunch of people with comedowns / hangovers. Rubbish.

But then the two Faith / Buffy body swap episodes from Season 4, which are excellent


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2009)

Some wierd thing where jennifer love hewitt could see the dead and this paramedic was helping her out in the hope of getting his end away


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 28, 2009)

District 9


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> was forced to endure The Goonies by a bunch of people with comedowns / hangovers. Rubbish.
> 
> But then the two Faith / Buffy body swap episodes from Season 4, which are excellent



So....the Goonies is *shit*, but I have terrible taste in films?


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> So....the Goonies is *shit*, but I have terrible taste in films?



right on  both counts, yes


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Just let me get this straight.......you're saying you watched Goonies.....and you thought it was _shit_?  You're sure you don't mean "a delightful romp"?


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Just let me get this straight.......you're saying you watched Goonies.....and you thought it was _shit_?  You're sure you don't mean "a delightful romp"?



no, a dreadful shrill sentimental film aimed at children.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> no, a dreadful shrill sentimental film aimed at children.



....or people with a properly functioning human heart.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> ....or people with a properly functioning human heart.



no, definitely children.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> no, definitely children.



...or people who didn't emerge from the womb as fully grown curmudgeons.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> ...or people who didn't emerge from the womb as fully grown curmudgeons.



i was about 18 when Goonies came out, so I wasn't the target audience then any more than I am now. It's for CHILDREN, which wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't also shit.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> So....the Goonies is *shit*, but I have terrible taste in films?



oh,and I watched Point Break last night. I was actually embarassed for the people in it.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

I sense a deep sadness at your very core.  I genuinely feel for you, because the capacity to enjoy those sorts of films truly enriches my life.

Have you considered getting into Will Ferrell?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2009)

Allonsfan - scathing attack on dillentante-ism amongst political radicals from the genius Taviani brothers. A (very) thinly disguised commentary on the extra-parliamentary politics of early 70s Italy masqeurading as a period piece.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I sense a deep sadness at your very core.  I genuinely feel for you, because the capacity to enjoy those sorts of films truly enriches my life.
> 
> Have you considered getting into Will Ferrell?



I don't tend to find poorly made kids films or appallingly cheesy, dreadfully scripted "action" movies enriching, sorry.


Anchorman is very funny, Talladega Nights is watchable.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Allonsfan - scathing attack on dillentante-ism amongst political radicals from the genius Taviani brothers. A (very) thinly disguised commentary on the extra-parliamentary politics of early 70s Italy masqeurading as a period piece.



have you seen Kaos? I love that movie


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2009)

Transformers


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> I don't tend to find poorly made kids films or appallingly cheesy, dreadfully scripted "action" movies enriching, sorry.



Water's nearly completely covered your throne now, Sire...sure you won't think about just coming back on the beach and having an ice cream or something?  Play on the arcades, maybe?


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Transformers



the first one? Somehow, I really enjoyed that


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Transformers



Now that _is_ shit.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Water's nearly completely covered your throne now, Sire...sure you won't think about just coming back on the beach and having an ice cream or something?  Play on the arcades, maybe?



You appear to have misunderstood the point Canute was trying to make..


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> the first one? Somehow, I really enjoyed that



hahaha...come on!  This shit writes itself!!  THAT shit quite possibly did!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> have you seen Kaos? I love that movie



That's lined up for later this week - someone has just made subs for their early film The Subversives on KG, which i've been after for years so watching that first.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> That's lined up for later this week - someone has just made subs for their early film The Subversives on KG, which i've been after for years so watching that first.



i really wish i hadn't got booted from Karagarga. It was one of the first private trackers sites I got onto, when I didn't really get how torrenting worked. Wrong place to fuck up


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 28, 2009)

E1&2 of the new season of Heroes (makes hand wavey gesture about quality), E5&6 of Mad Men


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2009)

Episodes 9-11 of Six Feet Under S4

oh, and Mark of Cain that I watched ondemand, which was quite interesting


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> the first one? Somehow, I really enjoyed that


So did I... just what I needed after a weekend of bleurgh 



Sadken said:


> Now that _is_ shit.


I liked it


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I liked it



What did you like about it, if you don't mind my asking?  Not having a pop at all, just I LOVED Transformers when I was a kid - LOVED them and really thought it was so well written they just HAD to exist somewhere in real life - so I went in really wanting to love it...but I HATED it!  Worst let down since the Phant...the Phaaaaaa.....the Phanto.....that piece of shit masquerading as a Star Wars film a few years back.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2009)

I didn't watch the cartoon very much when I was younger, so had no expectations of the film. Knew it was going to be Hollywood tat, and it was  harmless film, not one I'll watch again, but was entertaining.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Fairy nuff


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I didn't watch the cartoon very much when I was younger, so had no expectations of the film. Knew it was going to be Hollywood tat, and it was  harmless film, not one I'll watch again, but was entertaining.



i didn't watch the cartoon cos I was already too old, so again I watched it expectation-free, and just thought it was a good laugh.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 28, 2009)

I liked Transformers too - it had 2 attractive leads, enough humour to leaven the occassionally ponderous morality, and great CGI of giant robots kicking the shit out of each other.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

I think it was just very meaningful to me when I was a kid, so it was just a HUGE let down


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I think it was just very meaningful to me when I was a kid, so it was just a HUGE let down



if i may be so bold, i think this might be an ongoing issue with you 

The Goonies is another example, I reckon - you value things based on what they meant at the time (like, when you were a kid) and can't believeit when other people don't like them cos when  they saw them they weren't kids.

or something.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2009)

I thought the robot fights in Transformers were splendid.  

Buuuuut - did anyone else get the feeling that the same people who made that car advert with the skating robots did the film and kind of ruined it by the advert coming out first?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> if i may be so bold, i think this might be an ongoing issue with you
> 
> The Goonies is another example, I reckon - you value things based on what they meant at the time (like, when you were a kid) and can't believeit when other people don't like them cos when  they saw them they weren't kids.
> 
> or something.



That must be why I don't find Muffin the Mule that entertaining


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I thought the robot fights in Transformers were splendid.
> 
> Buuuuut - did anyone else get the feeling that the same people who made that car advert with the skating robots did the film and kind of ruined it by the advert coming out first?



yeh, but they weren't blowing shit up, so Transformers wins


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> if i may be so bold, i think this might be an ongoing issue with you
> 
> The Goonies is another example, I reckon - you value things based on what they meant at the time (like, when you were a kid) and can't believeit when other people don't like them cos when  they saw them they weren't kids.
> 
> or something.



Nah, definitely not the case.  I can see where you're coming from, but, for example, I rewatched the animated Transformers in anticipation of the Michael Bay one and when I was a kid that was the single greatest film I had ever seen.  In fact, for years until I rewatched it, I ranked it in my top 10 favourite films of all time, but when I watched it was like having a seizure.  I genuinely couldn't even tell what was supposed to be going on a lot of the time - it was like Pokemon, except more insane in places.

I do totally understand why, say, Point Break might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I only saw that the other night for the first time and as for Goonies, I just really, really enjoy it.  I enjoy that film the same way I enjoy Son of Rambow - it's just evocative of being a kid and going off on mini adventures with my friends on our bikes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I thought the robot fights in Transformers were splendid.
> 
> Buuuuut - did anyone else get the feeling that the same people who made that car advert with the skating robots did the film and kind of ruined it by the advert coming out first?


I'd forgotten about that advert, so no 


Pieface said:


> That must be why I don't find Muffin the Mule that entertaining


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

see, Son Of Rambow was great, because like you say, it reminded me of being a kid. I can't be reminded of being a cliché-spouting lunkhead surfer because, praise be, I never was one.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

I believe that advert genuinely was the inspiration behind the film being put into production.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Tell you what, I will rewatch Goonies asap and report back.


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2009)

finally got round to watching Inland Empire.

hmmmmm, mmmm, I may let you know what i thought of it once I can make a guess at what the hell happened there....


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Tell you what, I will rewatch Goonies asap and report back.



but it's impossible to speculate how you'd feel about it if you saw it for the first time as an adult...


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

True, actually.  

I remember thinking the Crow was fucking brilliant, sitting down with a girlfriend to show it to her having hyped it up many years later and then having to put up with her going "wuuuuuuurrrrrrrgggghhhhh!!!! I'm THE CROW!!!!" in a really stupid voice for the rest of the evening.  That film is absolutely shockingly bad, I had to eventually concede through gritted teeth.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> True, actually.
> 
> I remember thinking the Crow was fucking brilliant, sitting down with a girlfriend to show it to her having hyped it up many years later and then having to put up with her going "wuuuuuuurrrrrrrgggghhhhh!!!! I'm THE CROW!!!!" in a really stupid voice for the rest of the evening.  That film is absolutely shockingly bad, I had to eventually concede through gritted teeth.



see, there's hope for you yet


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 28, 2009)

Pieface said:


> That must be why *I don't find Muffin the Mule that entertaining *



Perhap's you're not doing it right.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> see, there's hope for you yet



Just been wondering why I only like women who degrade me and my taste in everything, actually.  Pretty fucked up right there.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Just been wondering why I only like women who degrade me and my taste in everything, actually.  Pretty fucked up right there.



perhaps because the women who share your taste aren't legal?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Nah, it's more like all women are evil, I think.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 28, 2009)

One of the great things about having a Son is that I could indulge in tons of kids films and share the experience without having to worry too much about what i was watching - there's something quite refreshing about sitting through a film with no expectation and letting it jusy flow over you, and be quite enjoyable....so I was lucky enough to be able to re-watch all the favourites of my childhood and catch all the news ones too...however, I will say that for every Raiders of the Lost Ark or Toy Story there's a Rocky and Bullwinkle, and for me, Goonies was just a noisy, brash mess which, for some reason, has been elevated to 'kids classic' status. It's just not that good a film. Whereas Stand by Me plays with a similar premise and works so much better.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Goonies was just a noisy, brash mess which, for some reason, has been elevated to 'kids classic' status. It's just not that good a film. Whereas Stand by Me plays with a similar premise and works so much better.




absolutely


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 28, 2009)

TBH I'm kind of in agreement with Jefe and Nanker on this Goonies issue. I didn't see it when I was a kid, and while I found it briefly diverting when I did finally see it, it doesn't rate as anything great. Not as bad as Jefe thinks, but definitely noisy!


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Tropic Thunder* - some decent lines and moments but not great overall. Also not sure why Tom Cruise's turn as Les Grossman has been so widely hailed as some terrific piece of comedy - it's mildly amusing at best.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Et tu, Kyser?


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Et tu, Kyser?



yep, and this is a man with a Tony Montana quotes  keyring, so it's not like he's a hard-to-please aesthete or anything


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

haha


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 28, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> yep, and this is a man with a Tony Montana quotes  keyring, so it's not like he's a hard-to-please aesthete or anything



Damn right I'm not an aesthete!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

More like aeshole!


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah, just cos I won't support you in your crazy Goonie-love you just resort to the easy, obvious insults.

Ah, I remember well that you were a _true_ creative force on the internets. Now, sadly, those days are past, and it's simply re-hashing the same old tired material...


----------



## Sadken (Sep 28, 2009)

Well....I happen to _like_ "aeshole"!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2009)

Ballet exercise DVD.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm going to say this quietly...

Babylon A.D.



Now, I'll admit this is not a movie that I started to watch with high hopes of a good level of entertainment lurking within... even so... I find it difficult to conscience that someone, at some point during the pitch, casting, script writing, filming, editing, post-production, marketing and all the other bits of guff that lead up to a movie getting a cinematic release didn't pipe up and say...

"Doesn't it bother anyone that this film is a senseless, poorly plotted, attrociously acted, badly-written, dull, boring and general utter piece of shit, and we should file it away in the dimmest, deepest vault of films that will never, ever see the light of day"??

Unspeakably bad _even_ for a Vin Diesel movie. There's a lot of people in Hollywood should be ashamed of themselves...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm still trudging through the final series of Battlestar...however the doom and gloom did lift a little with an uprising, some mass executions and a bit of gunfighting. I guess now it's back to brooding, mumbling, grumbling, cancer and flimsy politics.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2009)

Alexander



Steaming pile of shit. But accidentally funny in its shitness


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Tell you what, I will rewatch Goonies asap and report back.



I never saw the Goonies because I remember seeing the fat kid in it on a couple of UK chat shows (Wogan and something else) when it was released and he annoyed the fuck out of me. In fact I remember he used the exact same 'joke' on both shows when asked his age - "13 going on 43" or something similarly irritating and precocious.


----------



## starfish (Sep 28, 2009)

Watched the new Star Trek movie on saturday. It was alright, i think.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 28, 2009)

The Fall, how has i never seen this?

Awesome


----------



## llion (Sep 28, 2009)

In the Loop - Couldn't believe how funny/mad this was. Especially Peter Capadli's slightly unhinged performance as the Alistair Campbell-type character! Quite liked Steve Coogan's cameo as well. 'We must climb the mountain of conflict'!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 29, 2009)

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas - was ok, didn't think any of the actors were that great (apart from maybe the mother, and I quite like David Thewlis); but also didn't expect the ending, until right at the end.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 29, 2009)

E7 of Mad Men & Gossip Girl S2E2 (wry loves it, and it's one of my secret shames, along with Ugly Betty)


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 29, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> But then the two Faith / Buffy body swap episodes from Season 4, which are excellent



Oddly enough I watched these at random the other night.

Nothing to do with Sarah Michelle Gellar slutting it up as Faith-as-Buffy, no siree bob.... 

"I'd ride you at a gallop til your knees buckled and you popped like warm champagne. You know why I don't? Because it's _wrong_"


----------



## Yetman (Sep 29, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> The Fall, how has i never seen this?
> 
> Awesome



The Cell has a better storyline and better acting (despite Jennifer Lopez being in it) but the photography in The Fall is amazing 

I watched Panic In Needle Park. Pretty good, shows the cycle and ruin of heroin addiction pretty well but the film does show its age.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Oddly enough I watched these at random the other night.
> 
> Nothing to do with Sarah Michelle Gellar slutting it up as Faith-as-Buffy, no siree bob....
> 
> "I'd ride you at a gallop til your knees buckled and you popped like warm champagne. You know why I don't? Because it's _wrong_"



heh 

Buffy did a much better Faith than vice versa, but then I guess Dushku has a very mannered style - lots of twitchy body movements and the like - to mimic


----------



## girasol (Sep 29, 2009)

We watched 'Anvil, the Story of Anvil' this weekend, it was so unexpectedly touching and enjoyable I had to watch it again...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1157605/

p.s. I don't even like heavy metal much, but it's not really about the music...



> There is a moment in Anvil! when the band arrives at an important gig already expecting it to be almost empty. Lips' voice-over combines his almost trademarked acceptance with the tiniest glimmer of hope – a hope which has never been totally extinguished in 30 years. As they walk through the tunnel to the stage there is a genuine surge of adrenaline and a moment of real emotion. As a viewer you desperately want things to work out for Anvil, just this once, and you will it to happen. That level of connection is rare in dramatic films and practically unheard of in documentaries but Anvil creates and holds that tension in a perfect cinematic moment.



from the imdb review page...


----------



## Pieface (Sep 29, 2009)

That sounds brilliant!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2009)

it is! it's SO SO SO good. i want to watch it again now.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2009)

Pieface said:


> That sounds brilliant!



we have it, i tried to get you to watch it the other day


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

It is a really great film, yeah.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

Also great is KING OF KONG - about 2 completely different characters competing for the Donkey Kong world record.  Mad how seriously that whole world is taken - people talking about defending the integrity of the competition with their dying breath etc.  Fucking nutcases!  The guy you're supposed to root for seems lovely though.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 29, 2009)

Cannibal Holocaust and The Best Of GG Allin, though i had to have a recreational break halfway thru cannibal holocaust and fell asleep after 20 minutes of the gg allin one.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> The Best Of GG Allin, though i had to have a recreational break halfway thru cannibal holocaust and fell asleep after 20 minutes of the gg allin one.



how could it be longer than 3 minutes?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 29, 2009)

Mannequin


----------



## Sadken (Sep 29, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Mannequin


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 29, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> how could it be longer than 3 minutes?



there is a fair bit of repeated footage.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 29, 2009)

District 9 - I dunno why the Nigerians were complaining as all humans/race were represented poorly.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm going to watch Anvil! asap


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Got Anvil on download.

Just watched Awaydays. Not the typical football hooligan film, still not good though.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2009)

The Anvil film is brilliant. 

All the usual heavy metal cliches but really heartwarming stuff, Lips seems like a top fella. 

Any ideas whether they would've done better out of the film or the album they were making?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> Any ideas whether they would've done better out of the film or the album they were making?


what do you mean?


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Either in money terms, or numbers of viewers vs listeners.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2009)

that still doesn't make any sense


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2009)

did they make more money from the album, or from the film.  I presume.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that still doesn't make any sense



It does to me 

I think it's probably the film


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 30, 2009)

Paris is Burning

i love this film. It's funny but with a sadness at the heart of it.

and getting ready for work this morning i thought.... executive realness or town and country


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 1, 2009)

Mother - bloke who did Memories of Murder back on similar sort of terrain after The Host. Same dark cynical tone in this one, but isn't quite as successful, could have done with 20 minutes cut out of the hour-long set up, still very good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Also great is KING OF KONG - about 2 completely different characters competing for the Donkey Kong world record.  Mad how seriously that whole world is taken - people talking about defending the integrity of the competition with their dying breath etc.  Fucking nutcases!  The guy you're supposed to root for seems lovely though.



Yes anvil is gooooood. 

I forgot about the king of kong. I really want to see that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> It does to me
> 
> I think it's probably the film



Im with OU here. What are you trying to say??


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

Buffy - end of season 4, start of season 5


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

OOO, you're going to meet Glory soon!! 

I, somewhat stupidly, watched Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.

I don't think I've seen such a _bad_ film - even by Michael Bey standards - for years. It was signature Bey, but while in the first one stuff like his 'swooping' camera style was fun, playful and engaging, in this it was just shite. And whomever approved the script needs fucking shooting. 'The Matrix of Leadership'!! I mean FFS!!!!  Even the fight sequences are largely shite. I mean how can you make a fight between giant robots _shite_?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2009)

The boy wasn't up for buffy... I'm going to have to watch them on my tod (maybe when he's at football ).

Watched first episode of Deadwood last night - not bad.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Buffy - end of season 4, start of season 5



Is this the first time you're watching it, or are you re-watching?

If the former, it'd be interesting to see what you thought of 'Restless', it tends to divide people.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Watched first episode of Deadwood last night - not bad.



it really builds, but it's very dense - i found myself having to rewind bits to catch everything that's said. But it's immensely good


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

Cocksucking motherfuckers.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 1, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Watched first episode of Deadwood last night - not bad.





El Jefe said:


> it really builds, but it's very dense - i found myself having to rewind bits to catch everything that's said. But it's immensely good



Seconded, I'd vote it as the best written dialogue in any TV show ever (the rest of the show's good too, but the language lifts it up into classic status).


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Is this the first time you're watching it, or are you re-watching?
> 
> If the former, it'd be interesting to see what you thought of 'Restless', it tends to divide people.



i saw the odd episode when they were on TV and quite enjoyed them but this is the first time i've watched it systematically.

I really enjoyed Restless. It managed to be quite silly (in a good way) but also sufficiently weird and Lynchian (which must have been intentional) to be really interesting. The psychology of it was pretty obvious, but then it's not a Bunuel movie 

So yeh, I thought it was great.

eta: oh, and the Principal was GREAT as Colonel Kurtz


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Seconded, I'd vote it as the best written dialogue in any TV show ever (the rest of the show's good too, but the language lifts it up into classic status).



it has, like, ACTUAL soliliquies


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

It also has some of the most creative swearing on TV


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i saw the odd episode when they were on TV and quite enjoyed them but this is the first time i've watched it systematically.
> 
> I really enjoyed Restless. It managed to be quite silly (in a good way) but also sufficiently weird and Lynchian (which must have been intentional) to be really interesting. The psychology of it was pretty obvious, but then it's not a Bunuel movie
> 
> So yeh, I thought it was great.



I remember thinking it was quite a good stab at depicting the weird, shifting nature of dreams (where geography doesn't really make sense, etc), but a lot of the sequences do have meanings that pay off later in the series.

I'm quite jealous of anyone seeing these episodes for the first time, you're in for a treat with Season 5 (my favourite), although the first ep is a little odd.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll fight anyone who tries to diss Buffy as a kids' programme. It's really really excellent TV in lots of ways.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> it really builds, but it's very dense - i found myself having to rewind bits to catch everything that's said. But it's immensely good


I enjoyed it, but always hard to judge a series on a first episode 



kyser_soze said:


> Cocksucking motherfuckers.





The Octagon said:


> Seconded, I'd vote it as the best written dialogue in any TV show ever (the rest of the show's good too, but the language lifts it up into classic status).






El Jefe said:


> I'll fight anyone who tries to diss Buffy as a kids' programme. It's really really excellent TV in lots of ways.


You need to speak to the Cptn.... I might just start sneaking episodes on


----------



## Pieface (Oct 1, 2009)

The first season is bum tbh but I'm having a right old time with the Buffy stuff now.  Series 4 dipped quite badly though - the end redeemed it but Riley is a tedious wanker and the whole Initiative thing was a bit rubbish too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2009)

Riley was shit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

And you've still yet to see the marvel that is 'Once More With Feeling'...lots of awesomeness to come before then too.

Octagon - Aside from S7, S5 is my favourite too.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

Watched half of the first series of The Thick of It last night.

Still such an awesome series, though Langham's subsequent Glitterising has cast a weird shadow over it.

Malcolm Tucker is one of the best characters from at least the past 10 years of telly.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> And you've still yet to see the marvel that is 'Once More With Feeling'...lots of awesomeness to come before then too.
> 
> Octagon - Aside from S7, S5 is my favourite too.



I've seen that episode   And I think all of 6 and 7 but it was long enough ago for me to have forgotten most of it.

I bet Riley never worked again after Buffy, his acting is SO shit.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I bet Riley never worked again after Buffy, his acting is SO shit.



hardly top class stuff

# Wichita (2010) (filming)

# "Lie to Me" .... Jack Rader (1 episode, 2009)
    - Control Factor (2009) TV episode .... Jack Rader
# Mother and Child (2009) .... Steven
# Stuntmen (2009) .... Eligh Supreme
# Stay Cool (2009) .... Brad Nelson
# Deadline (2009/I) .... David
# See Kate Run (2009) (TV) .... Jack Brookshire
# Animals (2008) .... Jarrett
# "Eleventh Hour" .... Detective McNeil (1 episode, 2008)
    - Resurrection (2008) TV episode .... Detective McNeil
# Meet Dave (2008) .... Mark Rhodes
# The Jane Austen Book Club (2007) .... Dean Drummond
# "House M.D." .... John Kelley (1 episode, 2007)
... aka "House" (South Africa: English title) (USA: short title)
    - Top Secret (2007) TV episode .... John Kelley
# The Killing Floor (2007) .... David Lamont
# After Sex (2007) .... Christopher
# Judy's Got a Gun (2007) (TV) .... Richard Palm
# Thr3e (2006) .... Kevin Parson
# First Daughter (2004) .... James Lansome
# The Alamo (2004) .... James Bonham
... aka The Alamo (Philippines: English title)
# One Flight Stand (2003) .... Ben
# View from the Top (2003) .... Tommy Boulay
# Prey for Rock & Roll (2003) .... Animal
# I Capture the Castle (2003) .... Neil Cotton
# They (2002) .... Paul Loomis
... aka Wes Craven Presents: They (USA: complete title)
# Sunshine State (2002) .... Scotty Duval


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

He appeared briefly in Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.

Funnily enough, as a member of the Scooby Gang.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 1, 2009)

Shit.  He's got a career.

I haven't got a fucking career!


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 1, 2009)

Pieface said:


> The first season is bum tbh but I'm having a right old time with the Buffy stuff now.  Series 4 dipped quite badly though - the end redeemed it but Riley is a tedious wanker and the whole Initiative thing was a bit rubbish too.



Season 3 is the show's peak for me - the quality starts to slide a bit after that and becomes very noticeable in the last two seasons.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 1, 2009)

To be fair to him, the character was written as such a dullard he'd have had trouble doing much with him.

His character does get more interesting (relatively speaking) in Season 5.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

Wat? S6 is 70/30 good/shite for 



Spoiler: Buffy S6



having the geek boys as the main baddies is a bit pants, however you've got the Anya/Xander thing and _the_ best season climax of the lot with Willow going bad with the dark magic after Warren shoots Tara



So how you can say teh quality slides after S3 is beyond me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2009)

You're quite the buffy geek aren't you kyser  

I can remember most of what you're talking about, but couldn't tell you which episode in which series and what the episode was called


----------



## Pieface (Oct 1, 2009)

He shames us all, B.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

I loves the Buffster. Well actually I love Anya the most, but yeah I am a bit of a Buffy geek.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I loves the Buffster. Well actually I love Anya the most, but yeah I am a bit of a Buffy geek.



Anya's great


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I loves the Buffster. Well actually I love Anya the most, but yeah I am a bit of a Buffy geek.



I've actually been holding back on my level of geekery regarding Buffy / Angel, sometimes I feel like the little boy with his finger in the dyke (ha, even managed a Buffy reference there!)


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 1, 2009)

Transformers 2: Revenge of The Fallen.

It was shit apart from Megan Fox and giant robots.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

You get to find out a lot more about Anya's past this season.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

answer me this, honestly: i've set myself the challenge of NOT watching Angel.

It is just a poor spin-off, isn't it? Please tell me it's a poor spin-off


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> OOO, you're going to meet Glory soon!!
> 
> I, somewhat stupidly, watched Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.
> 
> I don't think I've seen such a _bad_ film - even by Michael Bey standards - for years. It was signature Bey, but while in the first one stuff like his 'swooping' camera style was fun, playful and engaging, in this it was just shite. And whomever approved the script needs fucking shooting. 'The Matrix of Leadership'!! I mean FFS!!!!  Even the fight sequences are largely shite. I mean how can you make a fight between giant robots _shite_?





TitanSound said:


> Transformers 2: Revenge of The Fallen.
> 
> It was shit apart from Megan Fox and giant robots.



TBH, I thought even the robots were shite


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> answer me this, honestly: i've set myself the challenge of NOT watching Angel.
> 
> It is just a poor spin-off, isn't it? Please tell me it's a poor spin-off



I haven't seen enough to comment; I've seen a few eps from the later seasons and they're pretty good. Plus it's got Cordelia in it.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

Cordelia doesn't interest me really. Ms Calendar is a whole different matter.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I haven't seen enough to comment; I've seen a few eps from the later seasons and they're pretty good. Plus it's got Cordelia in it.


And Spike hasn't it?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

Kinda



Spoiler: Angel & Buffy S7



Spike appears as a ghost cos he's already done his big self-sacrifice thing in Buffy by the time he appears in Angel IIRC



That's just from general reading on a Buffy wiki about Spike...


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Kinda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh BOLLOCKS> i thought that was just an Angel spoiler


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> answer me this, honestly: i've set myself the challenge of NOT watching Angel.
> 
> It is just a poor spin-off, isn't it? Please tell me it's a poor spin-off



It's really very good (although patchy in places).

Basically, Season 1 sets it up and is mainly stand-alone, but has some great episodes.

Season 2 and 3 are very, very good (and fucking dark in places).

Season 4 probably has the highest number of good episodes, but the overall arc is a little weak.

Season 5 goes off on a completely new direction, but is great nonetheless.

The character development is probably better than Buffy, but it's a lot less 'fun' for the most part (but if you like a more 'grey' approach to morality, it's superior).


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> oh BOLLOCKS> i thought that was just an Angel spoiler



Shit, sorry mate.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> oh BOLLOCKS> i thought that was just an Angel spoiler



Ah that's a shitter 

Perhaps some editing of the posts might be in order (stable door / bolted, etc)?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2009)

I actually preferred angel. It felt less teeny.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

Amended for future generations.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 1, 2009)

Trust

A Hal Hartley film, which I can only imagine I put on my rental list because I was looking for stuff with Edie Falco in

Fucking ace, _really_ enjoyed it.  As it started, I ALMOST switched off because I thought it was going to be total shite.  Fucking glad I didn't


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 1, 2009)

Glee - funny, campness. 

Loved it. Made me laugh and fuck knows I need that right now. Can't wait for more.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 1, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Trust
> 
> A Hal Hartley film, which I can only imagine I put on my rental list because I was looking for stuff with Edie Falco in
> 
> Fucking ace, _really_ enjoyed it.  As it started, I ALMOST switched off because I thought it was going to be total shite.  Fucking glad I didn't



a fantastic movie, my favourite Hartley. But there's a theory that your fave Hartley is always the first one because they're all pretty similar.

Can I recommend Simple Men, Amateur and The Unbelievable Truth too? All ace.

Get ropey after that, although Henry Fool is quite good.

Martin Donovan is fucking cool too


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2009)

Eddie Murphy - Delirious

Some dubious jokes about aids and homosexuality, but very much of the time.

Going through a 'stand up' phase with Nanker Jnr - he also made me sit through a Russell Howard live dvd - it was like watching your nice cousin, who's a bit funny.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2009)

I watched Delirious again a couple of months ago, and yeah you have to grit teeth re: the AIDS & gay stuff, but once he gets onto his family stuff it had me howling...again...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> a fantastic movie, my favourite Hartley. But there's a theory that your fave Hartley is always the first one because they're all pretty similar.
> 
> Can I recommend Simple Men, Amateur and The Unbelievable Truth too? All ace.
> 
> ...



Ooo cheers!!  I'll stick them straight on now.  I kept going 'heh', and 'wow', and 'ooo interesting' all the way through it last night, best film I've watched for ages 

Oh, and yeh, he is

Watched the interview afterwards and was really impressed with how HH directs - total control


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 1, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> answer me this, honestly: i've set myself the challenge of NOT watching Angel.
> 
> It is just a poor spin-off, isn't it? Please tell me it's a poor spin-off



I'd give Angel a go - not a patch on the best of Buffy but it definitely has its moments.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2009)

Great deal on Angel here
http://www.hotukdeals.com/visit/?m=51&q=480774


----------



## Drone Module (Oct 1, 2009)

Burn After Reading.

humour was twee.........female characters "ambiguously" stereotyped.......male characters were even more two-dimensional.....fucking frustrating post-modern ending (surely that kinda thing is out of fashion by now?)

still, fairly enjoyable despite that...had moments


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Wat? S6 is 70/30 good/shite for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tssk tssk.  you are totally wrong with the first comment.  They are great, in there own way, and are vital for the set up of _Normal Again_ - one of the very very greatest Buffy episodes, quite possibly my absolute favourite. _Tht_ episode tells  you exactly why they (the people refererd to in Kysers comment) are there.  And it's right.

Your final comment is spot on tho - the way 'bored now' is utterred is phenomenal, and really rather sexy.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 2, 2009)

Come Sweet Death
Silentium
The Bone Man

Three films made by Wolfgang Murnberger based on the Simon Brenner novels by Wolf Haas. Black austrian humour, deadbeat couldn't give a shit private dick sort of investigates various cases. Very funny, very cynical and watchable for the thiller/detective elements as well.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 2, 2009)

early tonight 

*Film4*
Equilibrium
Renaissance - not seen just seen trailer


----------



## Intastella (Oct 2, 2009)

Outlander...nice bit of escapism. Gonna watch Knowing and Mega Shark Vs Giant Octopus tonight...can't wait for the last one!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Also great is KING OF KONG - about 2 completely different characters competing for the Donkey Kong world record.  Mad how seriously that whole world is taken - people talking about defending the integrity of the competition with their dying breath etc.  Fucking nutcases!  The guy you're supposed to root for seems lovely though.



Top recommendation. Everyone other than Steve and his family comes across as complete loons, or at least have some very obsessive behaviours. 

It verges on being unbelievable, the phone calls being filmed and loads of scenes look like they might be staged. Info on IMDB suggests there's a strong element of fiction behind the main rivalry and also that another player was in contention.

All the same I thought it was a great film.


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 3, 2009)

Watched Garden State for the first time, was actually pretty good - I had heard very mixed reviews about it and on balance was better than I expected.


----------



## llion (Oct 3, 2009)

Watched three documentaries from the John Pilger box set 'Reporting the World'. All from the seventies, and they're the perfect antidote to any nostalgia about that decade. The three I watched were all about different issues in Britain, including one about child poverty which was really shocking. Filmed in 1975, but the housing conditions shown, like Pilger says himself, look more like something from the 1930s. Watched another very interesting one about the government's use of conspiracy laws to target and imprison activists and union members etc e.g. Ricky Tomlinson and the Shrewsbury pickets.


----------



## dylans (Oct 3, 2009)

Battle Royale. Japanese blood spatter movie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2009)

zombieland - best zombie comedy ever - far superior to shaun of the dead - a laugh every few seconds and way more amusing movie references to make you chuckle. and there a hilarious cameo from, well, it's best left as a surprise. lashings of brutal and imaginative zombie killings too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> zombieland - best zombie comedy ever - far superior to shaun of the dead - a laugh every few seconds and way more amusing movie references to make you chuckle. and there a hilarious cameo from, well, it's best left as a surprise. lashings of brutal and imaginative zombie killings too.



Ah, that is good news. I was worried about this one.


----------



## (empty) (Oct 3, 2009)

Drømmen
Great film from Denmark.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 3, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> early tonight
> 
> *Film4*
> Equilibrium
> Renaissance - not seen just seen trailer



Equilibrium - Rubbish 
Renaissance - good but fell a sleep


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2009)

How can you hate on Equilibrium 

I watched peep show. Wank Bullet is now my fave new phrase.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 3, 2009)

I Love You, Man (again) 

which is why im listening to Rush today


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> How can you hate on Equilibrium


because it's rubbish  

Deadwood last night, and more tonight. I know WBH was going to die... but so soon?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2009)

i don't know why people hate equilibrium either - it's great!


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 3, 2009)

New Star Trek in HD. It looked ace and was surprisngly fun. Im not a trekkie so that may be why I liked it.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 3, 2009)

series one of Scrubs.

I fucking love Scrubs


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 3, 2009)

the endings of scrubs always ruin it for me.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> series one of Scrubs.
> 
> I fucking love Scrubs



urgh

my lass bloody loves scrubs

drives me mad

but the angry dr bloke is quite funny

and the janitor


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 3, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> the endings of scrubs always ruin it for me.



the moralising is a bit irritating, but it's 30 seconds in a 22 minute programme so it's no biggy


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 3, 2009)

sojourner said:


> urgh
> 
> my lass bloody loves scrubs
> 
> ...



Dr Perry Cox is one of the finest comic creations in TV history.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 3, 2009)

well yeah, "ruin" is a bit OTT i suppose.

not watched a DVD or even a downloaded film for ages. currently downloading "hazel does hollywood" so might watch that later.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 3, 2009)

Serotonin said:


> New Star Trek in HD. It looked ace and was surprisngly fun. Im not a trekkie so that may be why I liked it.



I'm not a trekkie either and I enjoyed it too.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

6 hours of Waking the Dead off the iPlayer. All two-hour jobs. It's still all new to me.

Most def holds the attention in a way many films don't.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> series one of Scrubs.
> 
> I fucking love Scrubs






Me too...

and Scrubs love you too Jefe


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 3, 2009)

Gigantic - an odd, quiet little movie that initially seemed to be too flimsy to work but actually was really enjoyable. Brilliant cast too - Paul "Will Self" Dano, Zooey "you WILL BE MINE" Deschanel, Ed Asner, John Goodman, Lester off the Wire...

worth seeing, even if it is a bit mumblecore


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 3, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Zooey "you WILL BE MINE" Deschanel



*huge sigh* 


shes _so _dreamy....


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 3, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> *huge sigh*
> 
> 
> shes _so _dreamy....



she is, and I feel like such an indie geek thinking so. First saw her in All The Real Girls - fucking brilliant, under-rated movie. I do think she's a great actress though, it's not just a sweaty palmed thing.

Also, a fantastic singer - have you heard the She & Him stuff?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 3, 2009)

i have, shes a triple threat!! i love her...i love the way she talks, looks, walks everything 

i 1st fell for her in hitchhikers guide to the galaxy....if i were a dude.....or a lesbian....MMMmmmmmm....


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 3, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> i have, shes a triple threat!! i love her...i love the way she talks, looks, walks everything



such a sexy speaking voice, and her singing voice is pure honey. Like Karen Carpenter if The  Carpenters hadn't been bland


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 3, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> i have, shes a triple threat!! i love her...i love the way she talks, looks, walks everything
> 
> i 1st fell for her in hitchhikers guide to the galaxy....if i were a dude.....or a lesbian....MMMmmmmmm....




g'night


----------



## Zabo (Oct 3, 2009)

I pigged out and stayed in bed all day and watched the following.

*Il Divo* - fascinating. No wonder Italy is fucked and I recall the period very well. Whose going to be PM this week? 

*El Lobo* - fascinating insight into post Franco Spain. It still amazes me that their democracy is so very young. Still can't make my mind up about ETA.

*El Crimen Del Padre Amaro* It would be too easy to stereotype Mexico has been a lover of melodrama but then we produce sht like Eastenders and Coronation Street so I guess they can be forgiven - least of all because the females are more attractive.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 3, 2009)

started watching Let the right one in but fell asleep. I was enjoying it but it's a bit slow and takes a bit more concentration than I've got just now


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 4, 2009)

I watched Glory last night. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097441/

Really enjoyed it. A fantastic cast- Denzil Washington and Morgan Freeman in particular.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2009)

FAQ about time travel.....  erm, was good but hard work, defo worth a watch mind. i love Anna Faris


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> How can you hate on Equilibrium



I find it easy. Did you you see that bit with the puppy? Did you see any of it? 

It's a shit arse film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't know why people hate equilibrium either - it's great!



Not you as well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> I fucking love Scrubs



. . . . and you. What's wrong with you? What's wrong with you all?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> g'night



This ones better.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 4, 2009)

Sea Of Sand (1958) a cracking WWII film with the much used plot of a  group of soldiers traversing the desert to blow up an enemy fuel dump.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 4, 2009)

He was a quiet man - Christian Slater as a office drone going postal ending was a bit weird though


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 4, 2009)

Let the Right One In. Reminded me of being 12 and falling in love. Though not with a vampire. Beautiful film.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 4, 2009)

Outlander

Pointless nonsense. And he chose to stay??!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> series one of Scrubs.
> 
> I fucking love Scrubs



I bet your favourite character is the janitor.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 4, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> I bet your favourite character is the janitor.



nah, Perry Cox... just a tour de force performance


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 4, 2009)

or Dr Reed, but for slightly different reasons


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Finished Let The Right One In this morning which I thought was excellent.

Then watched Shifty before getting up. Better than films of the same London Crime genre, more London to Brighton than Kidulthood/Bullet Boy, acting let it down a few times but a good un on the whole.


----------



## Intastella (Oct 4, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Outlander
> 
> Pointless nonsense. And he chose to stay??!!



I liked it, pointless nonsense yes, but a good bit of escapism.

Watched 'Knowing' last night...well impressed with the effects. Good fillum.

Gonna watch 'Seven Pounds' and 'Mega Shark Vs Giant Squid' later ;D


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Dr Perry Cox is one of the finest comic creations in TV history.



I spent the first series of Scrubs waiting for Gary Busey to come into the hospital and punch Perry's lights out.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 4, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> I spent the first series of Scrubs waiting for Gary Busey to come into the hospital and punch Perry's lights out.



see, I get that now, having wasted 2 hours of my life last week on that heinous piece of shit


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> or Dr Reed, but for slightly different reasons


Let me guess: It's not her "attributes" you're attracted to, honest. It's her obvious neediness that brings out the protective instinct in you, isn't it?


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 4, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Let me guess: It's not her "attributes" you're attracted to, honest. It's her obvious neediness that brings out the protective instinct in you, isn't it?



No, I admire her struggle as a young woman making her way in a patriarchal environment.

And her pretty hair


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> see, I get that now, having wasted 2 hours of my life last week on that heinous piece of shit



Well, no-one can say that you're not willing to suffer in the name of criticism!


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 4, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well, no-one can say that you're not willing to suffer in the name of criticism!



it's exactly why I spent my early teens listening to prog rock, heavy metal and the like - it's important to know your enemy.

Never let it be said that my vitriol doesn't rest on a bedrock of informed opinion.


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2009)

A Room For Romeo Brass.

Nothing special. Paddy Considine was good as ever but it was a wanky story. Hit and miss this Meadows bloke, isn't he? Dead Man's Shoes was great but I've not seen anything else by him that's grabbed me.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 4, 2009)

NVP said:


> A Room For Romeo Brass.
> 
> Nothing special. Paddy Considine was good as ever but it was a wanky story. Hit and miss this Meadows bloke, isn't he? Dead Man's Shoes was great but I've not seen anything else by him that's grabbed me.



Rome Brass is a great movie, IMO. Not as good as DMS or 24/7 but still very very good


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2009)

Intastella said:


> 'Mega Shark Vs Giant Squid'



I've got that on my LoveFilm list.


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Rome Brass is a great movie, IMO. Not as good as DMS or 24/7 but still very very good



What did you like about it? I thought it was useless.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 4, 2009)

NVP said:


> What did you like about it? I thought it was useless.



long time since i saw it, but i just liked the characters and the performances, liked the way Considine's character played out..


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2009)

I thought it was a bit obvious. Weirdo turns out to genuinely be a weirdo.

Anyhow, he's a good actor Paddy Considine. I've not seen 24/7 so I ought to give that a go - the Shane Meadows films that I think are good I tend to like enough to buy them.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 4, 2009)

24/7 is IMO a truly wonderful film


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 4, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> not watched a DVD or even a downloaded film for ages. currently downloading "hazel does hollywood" so might watch that later.



watched this. very good.

also watched Everything with ray winstone in to the tellybox last night. erm, that was a "fun" film. not sure if i liked it or not, tbh. but watched it all the way through.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 4, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> g'night



god youre killing me, i just saw this 


i am in girl love with her !!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2009)

NVP said:


> What did you like about it? I thought it was useless.



One thing I really liked was how nearly every character was portrayed in the opposite way at the end to how they were when they were first introduced. Villains became heros and heros became villains without breaking the character, the only things that changed were the situations they were in. It's always nice to see a film that doesn't follow hollywood by numbers. I think that's why I am also so fond of foreign films.


----------



## feyr (Oct 4, 2009)

nick and norah's infinate playlist.  my brain cant cope with anything more taxing at the moment


----------



## starfish (Oct 4, 2009)

The last 2 episodes of Dexter season 2.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2009)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno

Was pretty much what I expected it to be like.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2009)

Trilogy: The Weeping Meadow - first part of Theo  Angelopoulos's planned trilogy on Greek history from 1919-to modern day (probably won't be finished as he's pushing 80 and this one took 6 years to make). Significiantly more mainstream than his previous work,but still glacially slow and obtuse and pushing three hours. Bit unsure about this one.

La bataille du rail - film made immediately after WW2 detaling the resistance/sbaotage work carried out by the french railway workers, very heroic and all that, but we now know the picture is false. Doesn't stand up to the Italian films from the same period and on the same subject.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 5, 2009)

This weekend -

Kidulthood (or should I say the first hour or so) - absolute shite. 
Badly written, badly acted and with nothing new to say at all, felt like I was watching one of my mate's student films (when he was trying to be all edgy and cool). Did I miss anything by going to bed just before they made it to the party?

Blazing Saddles - Pretty much what I remembered (first half great, second half a little dragging), but plenty of good (if in dubious taste) moments, which I guess is kinda the point 

Some Big Bang Theory (Season 2), developing a little crush on Kaley Cuoco now


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

feyr said:


> nick and norah's infinate playlist.  my brain cant cope with anything more taxing at the moment



~I watched that in the midst of a pretty nasty bit of depression and really liked it a lot more than i felt I probably should've.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 5, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> This weekend -
> 
> Kidulthood (or should I say the first hour or so) - absolute shite.
> Badly written, badly acted and with nothing new to say at all, felt like I was watching one of my mate's student films (when he was trying to be all edgy and cool).



god it's awful. laughably so.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 5, 2009)

Anvil. Which I watched on Friday night and yesterday. It really was that good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> god it's awful. laughably so.



The sequel is far worse


----------



## Sadken (Oct 5, 2009)

Kidulthood really is hilariously bad.  "What do young people do and say?" you can imagine was the genesis for that one.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 6, 2009)

The Damned United.

Not bad for a film about football. 

Stephen Graham needs to find a different role though, the little hard man has worn thin.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2009)

My lass is currently obsessing over Withnail and I, so we watched it together last night (she's on about her 6th viewing now)

I'd forgotten loads of it, and invented a scene that didn't actually appear in the film (am now wondering wtf it's out of now ).  Was quite enjoyable watching it again after all these years   Some of the Monty stuff though made me wince


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2009)

Spaced season 1 ( for the 18th time or something )

Still the best thing ever x 1000


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 6, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Equilibrium - Rubbish
> Renaissance - good but fell a sleep





Orang Utan said:


> i don't know why people hate equilibrium either - it's great!



Cos they is mentals, is why.

I found Renaissance to be good in the same way I find stuff like Ghost in the Shell good - beautifully realised, slightly inpenetrable story...

I had the good luck to have to watch all 6 episodes of 'Desparate Romantics', which I grudgingly admitted to enjoying by the 6th ep.

Also watched, and fell asleep cos stoned, Monsters Vs Aliens, which was shaping up nicely when I passed out...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I found Renaissance to be good in the same way I find stuff like Ghost in the Shell good - beautifully realised, slightly inpenetrable story...
> .



Thats a shame, I was quite keen on seeing renaissance but ghost in the shell is such a giant load of steaming turd that now I can't be sure that it will be worth watching.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 6, 2009)

Aparecidos/The Appeared

Missed it at The Cornerhouse and had it sat on my hard drive for ages waiting for subtitles to emerge.

"Pablo and Malena are travelling across Argentina when they discover a diary that details a series of appalling crimes committed 20 years ago. As they confront the past they have to decide what reality is. With a background that acknowledges Argentina’s ‘disappeared’, APARECIDOS manages to combine horror, suspense and politics in a thoughtful and refreshing way".


Not the great film my friend promised me but an interesting story with a few twists. I'd recommend giving it a watch.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Oct 6, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Kidulthood really is hilariously bad.  "What do young people do and say?" you can imagine was the genesis for that one.



Some one should sit Noel Clarke and quietly explain to him that he is a knob and maybe he should give the attitude a rest and make a decent film.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

X Men Origins: Wolverine.

I liked it the best out  of any of the X Men movies I've seen.

Which is all of them.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 7, 2009)

Buffy, late season 5. The way Whedon handled Joyce's death is brilliant and further proof of how intelligent and important a series it is


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2009)

*shifty* - excellent, if slightly uneven crime thriller - with mostly realistic events (apart from the end), acted very well. the scenes with the desperate addict in were particularly well done - will ring true if your nose has ever clogged up after a night of punishment.
it certainly shows guy ritchie up to be the charlatan that he is.

*the magic christian*,written by terry southern (easy rider): peter sellers and ringo starr in a surreal capitalism-bashing counter-culture satire - all rather obvious and farcical as was typical of that sort of thing then, but there are lots of funny scenes with 60s tv/film faces, including spike milligan, john cleese and graham chapman (who wrote the scenes they were in). 
has a very odd scene in it with roman polanski being serenaded by yul brynner in drag.
has thunderclap newman and badfinger on the soundtrack, but we hear a dreadful paul mccartney song way too much.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 7, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Buffy, late season 5. The way Whedon handled Joyce's death is brilliant and further proof of how intelligent and important a series it is



Thats such a well made episode, the best depiction of the impact of a sudden death I've ever seen on TV.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 7, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Thats such a well made episode, the best depiction of the impact of a sudden death I've ever seen on TV.



Seconded, the lack of incidental music really focuses the attention on the acting, which is first rate (especially the entire sequence with Buffy in shock, vomiting, and then gazing outside at a world still going about it's business).

Sarah Michelle Gellar should have got an Emmy for that episode.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 7, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Seconded, the lack of incidental music really focuses the attention on the acting, which is first rate (especially the entire sequence with Buffy in shock, vomiting, and then gazing outside at a world still going about it's business).
> 
> Sarah Michelle Gellar should have got an Emmy for that episode.



Michelle Trachtenburg who plays Dawn is also a very good actress for someone so young

And series 5 is just all about Spike


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

I believe there were many awards for my favourite episode (the nearly all silent one with those horrible sound-stealing things)

e2a

also the one that was just Buffy and an ex-classmate turned vampire having a long dialouge


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Buffy, late season 5. The way Whedon handled Joyce's death is brilliant and further proof of how intelligent and important a series it is



actually made me cry when I first saw it.  The fact that my mum had just died, quite suddenly, probably influenced that somewhat.


Just finished watching _Teeth_.  Marvellously dark comedy. Easilly the best vagina dentata movie


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I believe there were many awards for my favourite episode (the nearly all silent one with those horrible sound-stealing things)
> 
> e2a
> 
> also the one that was just Buffy and an ex-classmate turned vampire having a long dialouge



hush got lots of nominations, but no wins.  apart from sci-fi & teen awards, it only won anythng for make-up, iirr. SMG did get one emmy nomination


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 8, 2009)

E4 of S3 of Heroes (which was actually pretty good, especially the end), and Wry made me sit through the first 'Twilight' movie...which was less a cinema film and more an extended TV pilot...not _bad_ for what it is, just a little shit and tame for a vamp story...plus they can _all_ walk around in low lumen daylight, which is shit.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 8, 2009)

Fighting - A terrible...terrible mistake. 

Knowing - that Nicholas Cage has not made a good film since Raising Arizona.

State of Play - Watchable. I liked it.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 8, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> *Knowing *- that Nicholas Cage has not made a good film since Raising Arizona.



My dad lent me that the other week

Fucking TERRIBLE.  He was surprised when he asked me what I thought of it, and got the reply 'fucking shit'


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

*The Mountain Of The Cannibal God* - yet another of the 72 'video nasties' that my flatmate is trying to get through for his blog: http://videonastyproject.blogspot.com/
i'm getting a bit tired of them to be honest - at least inured to the extreme violence of some of them. this is another of the countless italian cannibal exploitation films, but unusually has two big(ish) stars in it - ursula andress and stacy keach. it's quite well paced for the genre and has a discernible plot. the violent scenes are pretty extreme if you're not used to them, including a nasty bit of genital dismemberment (but it's ok, it happens to a rapist!) and there are some ethically unacceptable scenes of real animal cruelty, which seemed to be in fashion in these films. as usual, the soundtrack is superior to the film. still, it didn't really hold my attention

much more horrific and disturbing was *Enron - The Smartest Guys In The Room* - i started watching that in the hopes of curing my insomnia as it starts with detailed explanations of deregulation of the energy industry, but it was very absorbing. the executives' hubris is staggering. i didn't realise how complicit the analysts and banks were in this massive fraud and it's depressing how little the financial sphere seemed to have learned from enron's collapse.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 8, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Knowing - that Nicholas Cage has not made a good film since Raising Arizona.



Wild at Heart
Vampires Kiss

Hell I think I even enjoyed the rock and con air for the fluff they are.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 8, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Knowing - that Nicholas Cage has not made a good film since Raising Arizona.



I thought Leaving Las Vegas was pretty good


----------



## Voley (Oct 9, 2009)

The first part of No Direction Home, the Bob Dylan documentary. Fascinating stuff and follows on very neatly from those great programmes about folk music that were on BBC4 recently. Gonna watch the second part tomorrow - should be good as it's just about to get to 'Highway 61' era and all the folkies calling him Judas.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 9, 2009)

*.   .*

Episode 2 of "The Nazi's: A Warning from History'.  Now if the BBC spent more time producing stuff that this rather the cruddy costume drama's I _might_ have more time for it.. maybe.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 9, 2009)

NVP said:


> The first part of No Direction Home, the Bob Dylan documentary. Fascinating stuff and follows on very neatly from those great programmes about folk music that were on BBC4 recently. Gonna watch the second part tomorrow - should be good as it's just about to get to 'Highway 61' era and all the folkies calling him Judas.



Great documentary that..


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wild at Heart
> Vampires Kiss
> 
> Hell I think I even enjoyed the rock and con air for the fluff they are.



haven't seen Vampires Kiss, but wholeheartedly agree otherwise, and would insist on adding Red Rock West.


----------



## Voley (Oct 9, 2009)

Hollis said:


> Great documentary that..



Yeah, I'm tempted to stick the second part on now.


----------



## belboid (Oct 9, 2009)

Just finished _Awaydays_.  Much better than I thought  it would be. Tho that wouldn't be tricky.  The fight scenes were as woeful as in all hoolie movies, and some of the early scenes on the stands a bit embarassing (in two cnsecuitive matches, the 'home' fans were shown in blue & white bobble hats and then in red and white ones!  bobble hats are bad enough, but completely swapping colours between the two games??????)

putting that aside, the rest of the story of howw the pack hung together and were rent asunder was tops. of course it being based upon tranmere and around the wirrla may have helped a tad....and a top soundtrack, brilliant verson of 10.15 on a saturday night


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 9, 2009)

Predator


----------



## Yetman (Oct 9, 2009)

Nightwatch


----------



## Biglittlefish (Oct 9, 2009)

Fistful of Dollars. All kinds of awesomeness.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2009)

belboid said:


> haven't seen Vampires Kiss, but wholeheartedly



You should, it's bloody ace. Fucks american psycho in the arse.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2009)

I watched part 3 of the Martian chronicles.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Film4 - Equilibrium

Try again to watch - Still rubbish


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 10, 2009)

the end of Buffy Season 5. Cracking stuff


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 10, 2009)

Adulthood.

Absolutely fantastic. The sort of film that Guy Ritchie wishes he could make, but which will always remain beyond his abilities.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 10, 2009)

I watched Che. Two parts, 126 minutes each.

The first half, in Cuba, made some sense, was fairly coherent. The second half was of some interest, because it gave some indication of his activities in Bolivia, but it dragged itself through that last 126 minutes like a one legged compadre, and didn't really explain what was going on very well.

I'm glad I saw it for informative purposes, but it kind of sucks when looked at as an artistic work of film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 10, 2009)

Vampires Kiss. 

Great Cage nutter performance. I didn't remember how nuts he was pretty much from the get go. The end seemed more sudden this time around too but I was drinking so that might have been it.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 10, 2009)

The Uninvited don't know if this was a reworking of an asian movie because the basic plot and twist at the end was very much like an asian movie called Tale of two sisters


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's a remake.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2009)

polanski's tess.
very faithful to the book and therefore rather too long.
polanski's typically misanthropic: people do dreadful things to each other as usual, including a young girl being raped by a manipulative older man


----------



## 6_6 (Oct 11, 2009)

Synecdoche, New York

thought it was quite brilliant.
and heart-breaking.


----------



## Celt (Oct 11, 2009)

Monsters Inc


----------



## rollinder (Oct 11, 2009)

the moon/Clanger confusion on the moon bombing thread (plus reading Oliver Postgate's autobiography) made me want to watch some Clangers 
- watched the first two episodes on the complete series 1 video(need this on dvd), appropriately enough the second episode is all about how terrible it is that us Earth people don't stick to our own planet and keep throwing horrible dangerous things into space 
(and the Clangers find out that feeding a telly soup is a really bad idea)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Rain Man. Never seen it before. Tom Cruise is very good in it. It's a very good movie. A sad movie.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 11, 2009)

Teeth -


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 11, 2009)

'Anything for her', French thriller aka 'Pour Elle'. Enjoyed it, very tense. Critically you might complain that the crims are all non-white. 

Apparently to be remade soon by Russell Crowe. Hmmm I bet that will add to the original.


----------



## october_lost (Oct 11, 2009)

We Own the Night - poor despite the things I had heard about it. A very long winded cop story about bringing a drug dealer to justice, with family ties thrown in for the measure.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Young at Heart...had a fair bit of grit in me eye watching it, most disturbingly while listening to a Coldplay song

Then Bruno, happened to be on the same disk and I couldn't be arsed getting off the sofa. Think I laughed more second time round.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 11, 2009)

Doghouse... was alright just really wanted to be Shaun of the dead if you ask me....  6/10


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 11, 2009)

Chinatown, followed by The Two Jakes.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 11, 2009)

is the Two Jakes worth watching? Seen very mixed reviews


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 11, 2009)

I say no.


----------



## Voley (Oct 11, 2009)

Impenetrable plot, iirc. I didn't like it at all and I loved Chinatown.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2009)

I watched Freaks this morning, it was good.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> polanski's tess.
> very faithful to the book and therefore rather too long.
> polanski's typically misanthropic: people do dreadful things to each other as usual, including a young girl being raped by a manipulative older man



Yeah, but was it rape-rape?  Cos, if not then anything goes, pretty much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, but was it rape-rape?  Cos, if not then anything goes, pretty much.


wtf?
it's rape as far as i'm concerned. the word rape is never used in the book, but an older man forcing himself on another girl until she capitulates is rape as far as i'm concerned, even if she stops resisting eventually.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> wtf?
> it's rape as far as i'm concerned. the word rape is never used in the book, but an older man forcing himself on another girl until she capitulates is rape as far as i'm concerned, even if she stops resisting eventually.



i think it was a sardonic reference to the Polanski case


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i think it was a sardonic reference to the Polanski case



eh? i haven't been following it. didn't the feds finally catch up with him in swaziland?


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> is the Two Jakes worth watching? Seen very mixed reviews



not really a Godfather II, more of a III, but still worth seeing.  Not straight after Chinatown tho.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 11, 2009)

finally got to Once More With Feeling, which was fun but made me feel a bit squirmy - there's something about that kind of school musical that always make me a bit queasy


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 11, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I say no.



I agree.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> finally got to Once More With Feeling, which was fun but made me feel a bit squirmy - there's something about that kind of school musical that always make me a bit queasy



Ha, I realised the other week I have the songs on a CD and had a listen, they really don't work out of context 

I like the fact the actors are actually singing though, as opposed to being dubbed over.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2009)

Watched The Plague Dogs yesterday which was excellent although far from cheery on a Sunday. Got the DVD with the cut and un-cut versions so will watch again soon.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 12, 2009)

Dead Snow - Enjoyable zombie gorfest


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

Watched a 2 hour doc on the People's Temple/Jonestown yesterday.  Was real interesting.  I can totally see how people got sucked into that - on the surface it seemed a fantastic way of life and with great attitudes.  

Then I watched Red Riding 1974, which was also very interesting, especially the cinematography.  Gonna watch the other two at some point this week.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 12, 2009)

Ghostrider - 

Some of the worse lines ever, for example, "You may have my soul but you don't have my spirit."
What a bad film. Nicholas Cage = most productive actor in making shit pictures. Film after film...


----------



## Sadken (Oct 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Watched a 2 hour doc on the People's Temple/Jonestown yesterday.  Was real interesting.  I can totally see how people got sucked into that - on the surface it seemed a fantastic way of life and with great attitudes.



Wherrrrrrrrrre'd you see that?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Wherrrrrrrrrre'd you see that?



Was on tvchoiceondemand

Well worth a watch if you get a chance.  I thought I knew loads about it all, but I knew fuck all really.  Fascinating.

It was actually just called 'The Jonestown Cult'


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 12, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Chinatown, followed by The Two Jakes.





El Jefe said:


> is the Two Jakes worth watching? Seen very mixed reviews





butchersapron said:


> I say no.



I second BA on this. Bloated & sprawling (like Jack Nicholson's waistline), and not in a good way.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Was on tvchoiceondemand
> 
> Well worth a watch if you get a chance.  I thought I knew loads about it all, but I knew fuck all really.  Fascinating.
> 
> It was actually just called 'The Jonestown Cult'



Yeah, cheers - I'm the same on the whole thing, really.  Will try and search this out online later cos I have no idea what that thing you mentioned is...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2009)

it's on virgin, ken


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, cheers - I'm the same on the whole thing, really.  Will try and search this out online later cos I have no idea what that thing you mentioned is...



TV Choice On Demand - it's a part of my Virgin telly package, they have loads of programmes on to watch, do whole series and stuff like that.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 12, 2009)

an episode of UFO on itvplayer - really wanted to rewatch the one where a woman tries to kill her husband but shoots an alien instead but the stream wasn't working.

& this morning Bagpuss telling the terrible sad and Scottish story of The Hamish.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 12, 2009)

lol, two people said virgin.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> lol, two people said virgin.



Is that why you answered?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 12, 2009)

No, I genuinely had no idea what it was.  The comedy magic was just a bonus to the new knowledge.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 13, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Ghostrider -
> 
> Some of the worse lines ever, for example, "You may have my soul but you don't have my spirit."
> What a bad film. Nicholas Cage = most productive actor in making shit pictures. Film after film...



Except... Adaptation.  I absolutely adored that film and I think I'm a bit more forgiving of him than a lot of people cos of it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 13, 2009)

Last night I was mostly watching...E8 of Mad Men...and Stargate Universe, which was surprisingly good and left me wanting more...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2009)

Red Riding 1980

Mostly very enjoyable, but I did have a rather large problem with what happened with one of the main police characters.  Shall say no more, and look up the Red Riding thread once I've finished them all.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 13, 2009)

Waltz with Bashir


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2009)

telstar - it's a shame that they treated the story of joe meek so lightly and humorously as it's a serious and tragic one that deserved more respect. enjoyable all the same.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 14, 2009)

In the last two nights I've seen a couple of films I've had lying around for ages.

Both are sort of Turkish themed but one was good the other was very average.

Edge of Heaven

Three Monkeys


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Outpost *- Undead super Nazis do terrible things to a band of mercenaries in a bunker somewhere in Eastern Europe. Spooky, atmospheric and quite a clever idea. It's like Dead Snow's big brother, only not quite as much fun.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2009)

I watched Gran Torino.  I wish I could growl like Clint.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 14, 2009)

Some late-season 2 episodes of Big Bang Theory, great stuff.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 14, 2009)

The Pilot and Ep 1 of Twin Peaks  it's strangely gripping...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2009)

Red Riding 1983

Excellent - absolutely loved this trilogy, really made you work for it


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 15, 2009)

Couple of episodes of Deadwood season 2, surprised I haven't called someone at work a cocksucker!


----------



## 6_6 (Oct 15, 2009)

district 9

it was alright.
will be interested to see a sequel of it - where the prawn comes back to 'fix' the guy.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 15, 2009)

Finally caught up with The Big Bang Theory (first 4 episodes of Season 3), very, very good.

Raj seems to be getting some of the best one-liners too "Oh yeah, it was first come, first served" (funny in the context)

I'm also crushing hard on Penny now, particularly after the 'breakfast dancing in just a shirt' scene


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 16, 2009)

A couple.


The Great Buck Howard, with John Malkovitch. I think this is what they like to refer to as a 'little movie', ie, it isn't a hollywood blockbuster with big budget and big effect. It's supposed to be more of a character movie.

I think the problem is that hollywood has forgotten how to write interesting characters for small budget movies. All, or most of the characterization here is full of gaps and holes, making the characters something less than totally three dimensional, but not two dimensional enough to qualify for cult movie status.

Tom Hanks' son is in it, and Tom himself appears as his son's father. Imagine that. He's the only one in the movie who pulls it off, imo.

You're left wondering 'why did they bother?'. In the end, they tell us it was supposed to be based on the life of the Amazing Kreskin, but you have no idea of that until they tell you. Meaning, it didn't work.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 16, 2009)

all of Doctor Who - Robot as a bit of a Barry Lets tribute.
Thought it'll be just a bit of Terrence, Barry and Tom nonsense but it's actually lovely and a lot deeper than you'd expect.
Shame about the wobbly robot, toy tank and crappy cso


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 16, 2009)

Also two more, now. Year One, and Land of the Lost. Actually, I didn't see a lot of Lost, because I was snoozing.

Year One: first half hour, I would nominate amongst the worst movies I've ever seen. As it went along, I chuckled more: maybe I was somehow lying on my windpipe, and hypoxia was setting in.

Land of the Lost. The parts I was awake for? For fuck's sake. It made Year One look subtle and erudite. I wonder sometimes if some of these people just have multi movie deals that they must fulfill, and once the good ones are made, [and many of these actors have been in very good comedies], they fill out the contract with this horrible dreck.

These movies remind me of Hollywood back in the days when the directors, producers etc, were slowly breaking down due to an excess of coke, hookers and booze. Ie, the ADD years of moviemaking.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 16, 2009)

rollinder said:


> Shame about the wobbly robot, toy tank and crappy cso



The action man tank (and it was an action man tank) cliffhanger is the best bit.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 16, 2009)

House of Sand and Fog. Jennifer Connelly is hotter than me in my dancing trousers, on fire in hell


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2009)

district 13 - a french escape from new york with added leaping and running - shite


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 16, 2009)

the last two episodes of series one true blood.  I really hope that series two will be downloaded by this evening, or I dunno what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 16, 2009)

Couple of episodes of Deadwood... it's so good.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 16, 2009)

S3E5 of Gossip Girl and S3E9 of Mad Men. 

Yes, I realise there's a gap there...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2009)

I watched the first Red Riding again, and it was well worth it.  It's so dense that it really bears repeated watching.


----------



## belboid (Oct 16, 2009)

first couple of episodes of Being Human.  Surprisingly good.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The action man tank (and it was an action man tank) cliffhanger is the best bit.



I know - that bit followed by the rubbish giant robot in part 4 playing King Kong with a dolly Sarah is very 'oh dear...and it was all going so well'


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 16, 2009)

Star Wars (the original non-'special edition version' - so the original version!!)


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Ghost Town* - I'm not terribly keen on Ricky Gervais (apart from The Office) but he's surprisingly good in this as a misanthropic dentist who can see ghosts. A charming, likeable comedy with some decent performances (especially from Greg Kinnear and Tea Leoni).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 17, 2009)

rollinder said:


> I know - that bit followed by the rubbish giant robot in part 4 playing King Kong with a dolly Sarah is very 'oh dear...and it was all going so well'



Aw hell I love it anyway. I am always amazed at how much they all look like amateur dramatics at the local church hall. They were so gripping for me as a child. 
I have waaayyy too many of those DVDs. I love how everyone takes it all so seriously in the interviews when it was clearly a load of crap.


That tank really has to be the worst thing I have ever seen in an episode though. That and the fact that the UNIT force seemed to comprise of two soldiers who had fuck all weapons. Hardly a specialized task force. I thought the giant robot walking down into town looked pretty good and it frightened my daughter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2009)

Up in 3D - fucking amazing!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 17, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Up in 3D - fucking amazing!



Did you watch that at the cinema? If not how do you see the 3D effects on a normal dvd screening?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 17, 2009)

First 3 Episodes of State of Play


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2009)

Che prt 1

A bit worthy, but I enjoyed it nonetheless. Watching prt 2 tonight for some more revolution pr0n


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Che prt 1
> 
> A bit worthy, but I enjoyed it nonetheless. Watching prt 2 tonight for some more revolution pr0n



Me and dilly saw part 1 at the Cornerhouse in Manc.  Was great, am a huge fan of Benicio del Toro anyway, and the Cornerhouse is a perfect cinema.

We had cocktails afterwards too 

I ended up watching Fried Green Tomatoes for about the 40th time, cos daughter conned me into missing the first corrie last night


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 17, 2009)

watched episode 1 of series 2 of true blood


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

Silence of the Lambs - on HD

Quality.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 17, 2009)

Quality of the Lambs?


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 18, 2009)

jer said:


> Quality of the Lambs?




Mint sauce?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 18, 2009)

New version of Pelham 123 - quite poor

Doc about obesity called Killer at Large - quite scary!


----------



## feldbach (Oct 18, 2009)

the watchmen
better second time around...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Did you watch that at the cinema? If not how do you see the 3D effects on a normal dvd screening?



i saw it at the cinema in the most perfect setting possible - at the empire leicester square in the centre and three rows from the front. that cinema is amazing. all films should be seen and heard on screens like that.

btw this thread title needs changing to what film/dvd/video/illegal download did you watch last night? perhaps it would be better to suggest just 'what film/movie did you watch last night?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 18, 2009)

feldbach said:


> the watchmen
> better second time around...



Yes - my son has watched it a few times while I've been in the room and it does get better, the longer version is also an improvement.

I'm still convinced they should have made it into two or even three films.

Dr Manhatten was poor casting - he should have had been a much more breathtaking and powerful presence - he came across a bit glum - like eeyore from Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 18, 2009)

Last 3 episodes of State of Play


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Zombieland..great stuff


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2009)

Ichi the Killer. 
I have not seen it for years. I forgot what a great soundtrack it has. The story wasn't quite as cool as I remember though. 

Still a great film though.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 18, 2009)

The Desert Rats (1953) James Mason vs Richard Burton. Aceness


----------



## feldbach (Oct 18, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Dr Manhatten was poor casting - he should have had been a much more breathtaking and powerful presence - he came across a bit glum - like eeyore from Winnie the Pooh.



that's hilarious! i just can't take my eyes of his um blue willy  it's pretty much in your face!


----------



## Voley (Oct 18, 2009)

Before The Devil Knows You're Dead. Could've been really good, I thought, but there was some shit acting from Ethan Hawke and a lot of gratuitous tits from Marisa Whatsherface. Philip Seymour Hoffman was great in it though. I really like him. Have ordered Capote on the strength of it.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 18, 2009)

I love Philip Seymour Hoffman.  I saw him first in a film that I just can't remember the title of, but he was into sniffing petrol big time in it.  He's great in Capote.

I watched Muriel's Wedding last night on the telly.  One of my favourite films ever.  Plus, Rachel Griffiths is incredibly gorgeous in it


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2009)

Yatterman - newish Miike. Bopred the arse off me. 

Christ Stopped at Eboi - very good Rosi/Volonte stroy about a bourgeois anti-fascist writer exiled to the arse-end of Italy and finally seeing 'the real italy' - yes, often as patroning as it sounds. Bsed on Carlo Levi's real life experiences.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2009)

crank: high voltage - preposterous over-the-top thriller starring the stath. thoroughly objectionable on so many levels - it's blatantly racist and misogynistic for a start. but it's so absurd, you forget all that and just enjoy it for the silliness that it is.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I love Philip Seymour Hoffman.  I saw him first in a film that I just can't remember the title of, but he was into sniffing petrol big time in it.  He's great in Capote.



Yeah, I like the way he can make a mediocre film watchable. I first saw him in smaller roles in Coen brothers movies and always thought he was good. Looking forward to Capote.

I watched Looking For Eric last night, Kel Loach's film about a bloke that has Eric Cantona as his imaginary friend/mentor. Bit daft, bit corny but I enjoyed it - Cantona was very good in it. Quite self-deprecating. The rant about the corporate takeover of football in the middle was spot on.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 19, 2009)

Frost/Nixon, not bad.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I love Philip Seymour Hoffman.  I saw him first in a film that I just can't remember the title of, but he was into sniffing petrol big time in it.



tis _Love Liza_


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2009)

belboid said:


> tis _Love Liza_



Aha - thanks for that.  I would never have remembered, was quite a few years ago that I watched it.  Great film


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 19, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Yatterman - newish Miike. Bopred the arse off me.
> .



The trouble is that Miike is getting bigger budget films and he has always said he doesn't really give two hoots about what he is making, he just wants more money. When time was short he would do stuff like pick one nicely framed shot and have people act in and out of shot with no cuts. I loved this, but it seems that he only did this as a time saver. Keitai sosaken seven was no different to any other teen action drama series. Yokai Daisenso was just an average children's yarn. 

My wife grew up with Yattaman so is quite keen to see this one.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 19, 2009)

The Hangover - bloody good actually, starts off a bit hmmm but gets better throughout.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2009)

valkeyrie....... thought it was pretty good.....

whole thing should have been in german tho, for authenticity reasons.


----------



## pootle (Oct 19, 2009)

Jean-Luc Godard's "Weekend" 

I fecking heart this film so, so much.  Just the thing to inspire and uplift towards tuesday after a heavy weekend


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2009)

Just fuck off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2009)

it's not a very uplifting film


----------



## pootle (Oct 20, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Just fuck off.



Who? Me? Why? 


And yeah, was being a bit sarcastic about the whole uplifting thing! A tale about society unravelling and going totally mental mostly due to consumerist obsessions isn't exactly the feel good hit of the summer!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2009)

*reeker* - young people getting picked off one by one by a barely seen, but stinky killer. standard slasher, with original 'killer', but shite ending
*breakfast on pluto* - charming story about an irish tranny growing up then moving to london, with the backdrop of the troubles always in the background - strong perfomances all round but cillian murphy is what makes the film, playing the sensitive transvestite 'kitten'.
*antichrist* - brilliant! still too stunned by it to say anything sensible about it. i wouldn't want to be lars von trier though. he's not a happy man.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 20, 2009)

Started watching Il Divo.

I got about 40 minutes in. I've heard and read people raving about it and I'm sure it's good if you know about Italian politics, but it wasn't my cuppa.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 20, 2009)

First episode of Time Trumpet. 

Never seen it before, but looks like it'll be very funny.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2009)

Encounters at the End of the World.

Astounding stuff.  Oh that penguin....more heart-wrenching than anything Disney could ever come up with


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2009)

Anvil - fucking ace rock'n'fuckin ROLL MAN film


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 21, 2009)

Latest US episodes of How I Met Your Mother and The Big Bang Theory.

*HIMYM* - Patchy, but with some good bits (Barney's a bit of a neutered character at the moment, which is hurting the show).

*BBT* - Very good (Sheldon's Klingon insults and "WIL WHEEEEEEAAAAATOOOON!" cry made me LOL). Also enjoying seeing Penny post-coital almost every episode


----------



## Sadken (Oct 21, 2009)

sim667 said:


> valkeyrie....... thought it was pretty good.....
> 
> whole thing should have been in german tho, for authenticity reasons.



Actually nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be and, yeah pretty enjoyable on the whole with brain disengaged.  And I turned it on ready to scoff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> First episode of Time Trumpet.
> 
> Never seen it before, but looks like it'll be very funny.



Is that on TV again? I missed most of it.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 22, 2009)

No, a mate gave me a copy, I think it came out on Dvd recently.

Just watched ep2.

e2a: I especially like Bacon Home Shopping


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 23, 2009)

Red Riding Episode 1


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Red Riding Episode 1



What did you think?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

Last two episodes of True Blood


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What did you think?



Found it a little confusing TBH with the flashback stuff plus the audio was a bit meh so had to keep altering the volume control.

Will watch ep 2 later today is there any continuity or is it 3 separate dramas ?


----------



## Boo Radley (Oct 23, 2009)

Chip Barm said:
			
		

> First episode of Time Trumpet.
> 
> Never seen it before, but looks like it'll be very funny.



Thank you! Was discussing that last night with a mate and we couldn't remember the name of the programme~

As for myself, Garth Marenghi's Darkplace.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Found it a little confusing TBH with the flashback stuff plus the audio was a bit meh so had to keep altering the volume control.
> 
> Will watch ep 2 later today is there any continuity or is it 3 separate dramas ?



I found it confusing too - it's a common reaction, having now read the Red Riding thread 

I like it though - makes you work for it.

Not telling - you'll have to watch them


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 23, 2009)

From Dusk Til Dawn and Forgetting Sarah Marshall , nice mindless stuff


----------



## pootle (Oct 23, 2009)

I loved the Red Riding trilogy - I taped it and watched 'em all in a marathon session.

Watched "Atomised" last night.  Really enjoyed the book, but was left a bit "meh" by the film tbh.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 24, 2009)

Part 2 of Red Riding couple of things coming together now, I like the gay guy he's like a shit scared Huggy Bear 

Part 3 this afternoon


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Wizards of Waverly Place


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> he's like a shit scared Huggy Bear



 hehe 

I ended up rewatching the first one after I'd finished them all, just to tie a few things up for myself


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 25, 2009)

sojourner said:


> hehe
> 
> I ended up rewatching the first one after I'd finished them all, just to tie a few things up for myself



It was a cracking trilogy, Who'd have thought the rev was up to his neck in it ?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 25, 2009)

Public Enemies - Decent movie but sometimes felt like I was watching Heat again.


----------



## feldbach (Oct 25, 2009)

black hawk down (for the nth time) eric bana is the best thing in the movie (filled with loads of other famous faces)


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 25, 2009)

UP

and it was just awesome !! laughed loads... great film


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Fish Tank...grim, but beautiful at the same time. 

More Time Trumpet, it just gets better


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2009)

the entire 1st season of 30 rock (over two nights)


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

Blade Trinity

Yeah. They should have left it with Blade 1.

Don't bring Dracula out and then have him so easily pwned. It's like bringing Satan out and the writing it so he get whipped by some mid ranking angel.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 25, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> It was a cracking trilogy, Who'd have thought the rev was up to his neck in it ?



Well there was obviously something dodgy about him.  He had a strange kind of hold over Maxine Peake that wasn't explained at all (until you realised what he'd been up to), and was very controlling

We watched the Truman Show again cos it was on telly and I couldn't be arsed moving or thinking


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 25, 2009)

The Bodyguard

A film about love, duty, fame, and glamour


----------



## feldbach (Oct 26, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> the entire 1st season of 30 rock (over two nights)



excellent, something addictive about 30 rock - definately can't stop at one episode. i'm waiting for season 3 to come out on dvd


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 26, 2009)

The Damned United - Movie about Brian Clough's time as manager of Leeds United.


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2009)

Changeling.

OK, but I wondered how much of it was a true story and how much was made up for the movie. And the loony bin bit was so 'Cuckoo's Nest' that I expected her to start talking to a fake mute Native American Indian at any moment. Apart from that, Angelina Jolie was surprisingly good. My Mum liked it and deffo had something in her eye at the end there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2009)

That wotsit tucker must die on telly last night.

Even with fags and wine on the patio throughout it was one of the shittest load of shitting shit my eyes have had the misfortune of reporting to my brain.


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2009)

The Chris Cunningham DVD. Mostly ace - Aphex Twin, Portishead, Bjork all great. Madonna not so much.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 28, 2009)

The Trap...Adam Curtis documentaries. Third time I've watched them, too much for one sitting and he makes links that take my little brain a while to compute but excellent films.

Gran Torino which I'd only ever seen the trailer for. Great film I thought.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2009)

Brilliantly brutal Korean film Breathless. Story nothing we've not seen but it features a fucking electric central performance - and the same bloke wrote, produced and directed it, as well as it being his debut. Recommended - and keep an eye out for the name Yang Ik-Joon


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2009)

Carnivale 
Series one, episodes 9 and 10. 

Fantastic series


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Carnivale
> Series one, episodes 9 and 10.
> 
> Fantastic series



Heh. Just finished season two. Thats fantastic too!
Might have to kill all the HBO execs for cancelling it, though!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 29, 2009)

In the Valley of Elah. Good film. Love Tommy Lee's blackjacking technique!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2009)

Big Trouble in Little China for a retro bought-by-the-metre-from-cash-converters fest.

Strange film - was utterly shit but with amazing bits in it and most of the scenes seemed to end with the characters looking embarrasedly at leach other with no punchlines written for them to say. Only really picked up when this guy turned up http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lo-Pan 
He was Chew in Bladerunner


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Carnivale
> Series one, episodes 9 and 10.
> 
> Fantastic series



I thought that was fucking dreadful!  ideas behind it sounded excellent, but the reality was that it was a mud-sucking _omnishambles_ (shamelessly stolen from the thick of it, and to be used with irritating regularity from me from now on)


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 30, 2009)

New Town Killers


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 30, 2009)

pt1 of The Power of Nightmares


----------



## Yetman (Oct 30, 2009)

Orphan. 

Great plot and set, though very 'this is a format which will work so lets do this' which was let down by dragging a bit, some bad acting and some terrible scene composition, as well as some tired cliches - apart from that though was quite enjoyable, worth a watch if theres nothing else on


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2009)

Battlefield Earth. It's well shit.


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2009)

A History Of Violence.

A Load Of Shite.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 30, 2009)

pt2+3 of The Power of Nightmares

Easier to follow than The Trap, think I may introduce the teenager to Curtis via this series.


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 31, 2009)

_Blue Velvet_

First time I've watched this in many years; still intense, unsettling, obsessive, brilliant.  

_'-Now, it's dark...'_


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 31, 2009)

Vampire's Kiss - A decent performance from Nicholas Cage


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 31, 2009)

Taken with Liam Neeson, forgot how good a film that was


----------



## Intastella (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought taken was utter garbage...i forced myself to stay awake just to see if it got any worse. It did.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2009)

tis rather a jaundiced movie is taken. his daughter is kidnapped by a bunch of dirty foreign bastards as soon as she arrives in europe, so pop comes over and kills everyone involved, even people who might not be involved (he even shoots one fella in the back!) and gets his girl back just before she is about to be sold as a sex slave to the highest bidding dirty greasy foreign bastard. lesson: never leave america.


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 31, 2009)

crikey, i thought it was quite good


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2009)

i enjoyed it too - i enjoy morally bankrupt films like that. i even liked death wish 2.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 31, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Blade Trinity
> 
> Yeah. They should have left it with Blade 1.
> 
> Don't bring Dracula out and then have him so easily pwned. It's like bringing Satan out and the writing it so he get whipped by some mid ranking angel.



But Blade 2 was awesome.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 31, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> tis rather a jaundiced movie is taken. his daughter is kidnapped by a bunch of dirty foreign bastards as soon as she arrives in europe, so pop comes over and kills everyone involved, even people who might not be involved (he even shoots one fella in the back!) and gets his girl back just before she is about to be sold as a sex slave to the highest bidding dirty greasy foreign bastard. lesson: never leave america.



Yeah.  It was like a 10th rate version of the Bourne films, with a huge added dollop of xenophobia the likes of which I can't remember otherwise seeing in a Hollywood film


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2009)

I want to watch that now. Liam Neeson going on one sounds entertaining


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2009)

he certainly brings a gravity to the role which enables him to say the following lines with a modicum of conviction:
 'I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you'
those words would sound risible if said by any other actor


----------



## Leica (Oct 31, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> _Blue Velvet_
> 
> First time I've watched this in many years; still intense, unsettling, obsessive, brilliant.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 1, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> Taken with Liam Neeson, forgot how good a film that was



You are taking the piss, right?, right?


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kidulthood was on TV so I stuck it out. 
Felt & looked like an over long college project, which I guess isn't to far from the reality. 
Some truly abismal acting, wince inducing 'experimental' camera work & music overlays & a dreadfully cliched story arc.
I guess it's fair play to the guy for getting it together at such a young age, but it is ultimatly, a very very immature film & certainly doesn't warrant the fuss that was made over it.


----------



## pboi (Nov 1, 2009)

taken is awesome


----------



## ringo (Nov 1, 2009)

Battle Royale - brilliantly done, well worth the two hours of subtitles.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 1, 2009)

ringo said:


> Battle Royale - brilliantly done, well worth the two hours of subtitles.



 Ace movie , I'd recommend the book too.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 1, 2009)

District 9.

Like.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 1, 2009)

The Baader-Meinhof Complex. Good action, realistic gun-play, and high-lighted the middle-classness of many of the RAF perfectly without favouring the "establishment" position. Another great supporting role by Bruno Ganz, too.

Azumi 2: Love or Death. What more could a person ask for? Beautiful women with swords, fountains of arterial blood, limb amputation and a man who thinks he's a cross between a spider and a porcupine!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2009)

3 Extremes

put me RIGHT off dumplings that has

*gags*


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Vampire's Kiss - A *decent performance from Nicholas Cage*



Lies! do not lie to dem peoples


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 1, 2009)

He was good in Adaptation


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Azumi 2: Love or Death. What more could a person ask for? Beautiful women with swords, fountains of arterial blood, limb amputation and a man who thinks he's a cross between a spider and a porcupine!



It's a bit bonkers that's for sure.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Kidulthood was on TV so I stuck it out.
> Felt & looked like an over long college project, which I guess isn't to far from the reality.
> Some truly abismal acting, wince inducing 'experimental' camera work & music overlays & a dreadfully cliched story arc.
> I guess it's fair play to the guy for getting it together at such a young age, but it is ultimatly, a very very immature film & certainly doesn't warrant the fuss that was made over it.



unremitting gash that is quite dishonest and stuffed with faux-grit. The sequel is even worse.


----------



## starfish (Nov 1, 2009)

The Collector, read the book recently too.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 1, 2009)

'the mist' based on some positive posts earlier in this thread. and i really liked it, altho wasn't too keen on the cgi (the usual nick moan).


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 1, 2009)

First 2 episodes of Mad Men, not hooked yet but definitely enjoyed them.

The period detail is fantastic though.

Makes me want a cigarette and to smack a secretary's arse, neither of which are massively healthy


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 1, 2009)

Oliver Stone's 'W'.

'Twas utter shite!


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The sequel is even worse.



Cheers for saving me 2 hours of my life


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw that Dream Girls wot was on the telly like.

Not much of a story. Half way though it suddenly turned into a musical which was a bit odd. It's like when Gremlins 2 gave up half way through. I don't know what happened at the end because my daughter woke up crying. When I got back downstairs everyone was on stage and there were big smiles so I guess it was a happy ending. 

It won awards or something didn't it? I can't see why. Nice bit of fluff but nothing more.

Did I say nice? I meant it was shit.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 2, 2009)

Bad Boys 2


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 2, 2009)

Anvil - The Story of Anvil brilliant documentary really enjoyed it, The cynic in me 
says they're totally deluding themselves, But then so what? At least they're enjoying themselves doing something they love. How many people can say they have a passion like that in their life?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2009)

_Pauline at the Beach_ by Eric Rohmer.  I like him, but was underwhelmed by this outing.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 2, 2009)

Trick R Treat - Ok, good for a halloween flick but not worthy of a second viewing. Got Antichrist and Drag me to Hell to watch later 

Food Inc - great film about the food industry and how the farms are controlled and food is manufactured. Some nasty stuff in there though. This burger tastes like shit.....

Wall E - meh, starts off slow but gets better. Didnt really keep my attention that much.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 2, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Anvil - The Story of Anvil brilliant documentary really enjoyed it, The cynic in me
> says they're totally deluding themselves, But then so what? At least they're enjoying themselves doing something they love. How many people can say they have a passion like that in their life?



I really like cheese.  And Marmite, actually.  I'd probably take a fucking bullet for Marmite, as it goes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2009)

I watched Lock Stock on telly - I really enjoyed it


----------



## Sadken (Nov 2, 2009)

Dead to me.


----------



## foo (Nov 2, 2009)

Burn After Reading. loved it.  

i want more Cohen - but i think i've watched em all now..


----------



## Sadken (Nov 2, 2009)

Foo! Foo!  That's sort of the sound of da police!


----------



## rennie (Nov 2, 2009)

A miss Marple DVD with Kelly Brook. Boy is she crap.


----------



## feldbach (Nov 2, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Wall E - meh, starts off slow but gets better. Didnt really keep my attention that much.



second time is better, trust me


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Taken...to see what the fuss was about. Blimey, it's bad

Mum and Dad...That was a bit too

The Devil's Backbone...Good film, but I'm sure someone told me it was scary.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 2, 2009)

feldbach said:


> second time is better, trust me



Ive kept it for another watch, when it goes into the future city it looks ace


----------



## soluble duck (Nov 2, 2009)

Last night I watched...

'Waiting for Guffman' which is my second favourite Christopher Guest film, after Spinal Tap, of course. I would highly recommend this to anyone who likes Spinal Tap, or who thinks Ricky Gervais was a genius, he 'stole' most of his ideas of comedy from Guest.

oh and I just finished watching Moon, the Duncan Jones Film, which I thought was excellent, it has a beautiful aesthetic to it, and great retro but futuristic sets.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 2, 2009)

From Beyond...Not seen this for years but reminded about it by the horror films thread. It's funny as fuck, especially the cop.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 4, 2009)

American Gangster

(I ♥ Denzel Washington...)


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Breakdown...another from the horror films thread. Almost as funny as From Beyond, a cross between, The Hitcher, Dukes of Hazard and Deliverance. 

The bad guy, imaginitively named Earl (because he's a hick) is straight out of The Spongebob movie


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2009)

No films, just the first 3 eps of the S4 of Ugly Betty and the new eps of Gossip Girl and Heroes...


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2009)

finished Being Human, which was really very good indeed.

Then started on season 3 of Battlestar Galactica. God those webisodes were crap!  Fortunately the series proper is as good as ever.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

The Dark Knight.

still bloody marvellous


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

Gossip Girl, Ugly Betty and Heroes.

Got 3 episodes of Mad Men tonight 

Belb...are you a schemer?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

Zombieland - I really liked it, except for the Michael Cera lite manboychild thing in the lead role.  His Ceraisms really got on my tits quickly.

Hurricane - Fucking great film.  I love Den.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Belb...are you a schemer?



are we talking machiavelli, glesga, or televisual entertainment, old bean?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 12, 2009)

Crank 2 : High Voltage

Fucking brilliant  I love these films


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> are we talking machiavelli, glesga, or televisual entertainment, old bean?



More The Joker's monologue in the jail cell with Batman really...



> The Joker: Do I really look like a guy with a plan? You know what I am? I'm a dog chasing cars. I wouldn't know what to do with one if I caught it. You know, I just... do things. The mob has plans, the cops have plans, Gordon's got plans. You know, they're schemers. Schemers trying to control their little worlds. I'm not a schemer. I try to show the schemers how pathetic their attempts to control things really are. So, when I say... Ah, come here.
> 
> [takes Dent's hand into his own]
> 
> ...


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

aaah yes!  Fucking great scene that one.  Ledger really did actually deserve his Oscar


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

He did.  Fucking amazing performance.  Really right up there with the classics, I think.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

If someone ever opens up a karaoke film quotes bar, I'm doing that as my _piéce de resistance_


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

I might do this

Hey, man, you don't talk to the Colonel. You listen to him. The man's enlarged my mind. He's a poet-warrior in the classic sense. I mean sometimes he'll... uh... well, you'll say "hello" to him, right? And he'll just walk right by you. He won't even notice you. And suddenly he'll grab you, and he'll throw you in a corner, and he'll say, "do you know that 'if' is the middle word in life? If you can keep your head when all about you are losing theirs and blaming it on you, if you can trust yourself when all men doubt you"... I mean I'm no, I can't... I'm a little man, I'm a little man, he's... he's a great man. I should have been a pair of ragged claws scuttling across floors of silent seas.......What are they gonna say about him? What are they gonna say? That he was a kind man? That he was a wise man? That he had plans? That he had wisdom? Bullshit man!


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd be tempted by the snakeskin jacket speech from Wild At Heart m'sen.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

i can _hear_ Dennis Hopper say those words.

Do you reckon film quote karaoke has any legs?


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd certainly be more up for it than the song version, as would anyone who has heard my attempts to perform....


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> If someone ever opens up a *karaoke film quotes bar*, I'm doing that as my _piéce de resistance_



This needs to happen.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

How to make it work tho...will have to think about this...


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

mmm, you play a DVD with the subtitles turned on....??

and the sound down.  No, hang on, that wouldn't quite work...


----------



## crustychick (Nov 12, 2009)

we watched Star Trek (and in English eventually once we had figured out the dual audio thing). it was aces


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, but how to make it work as a _format_. There'd be no point in just having people do single line quotes like 'I say take off and nuke the site from orbit, it's the only way to be sure.', cos they'd be up and done really quickly. Then how do you score it? Synchronicity with the soundtrack, matching gestures, tone of voice etcetc

Damn it's a hard life sometimes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2009)

Watched the last few episodes of series 3 of deadwood. Could very happily watch it all again... some of the best scripts I've heard in a while.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, but how to make it work as a _format_. There'd be no point in just having people do single line quotes like 'I say take off and nuke the site from orbit, it's the only way to be sure.', cos they'd be up and done really quickly. Then how do you score it? Synchronicity with the soundtrack, matching gestures, tone of voice etcetc
> 
> Damn it's a hard life sometimes!



score? ime it's make it thru to the end or get bottled off....

It'd have to be at least a minutes worth of dialogue, 'duets' would be perfectly acceptable (in which cse I bagsey the opening closing scenes from Pulp Fiction with pumpkin & honey bunny)


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm not sure it's workable - who really knows all the words in a scene?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 12, 2009)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2009)

dirty sanchez - bunch of welsh cunts being cunts. a few laughs, but mostly you just hate them


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'm not sure it's workable - who really knows all the words in a scene?



who knows all the words in song?  (okay quite a few people more, but....)

they have clever machines with the words on, that you read along to.

You've never karaoked I take it


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'm not sure it's workable - who really knows all the words in a scene?



You could find the script on google print it off and read along to the movie


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

DVD with subtitles would be fine TBH, no need to get all poncey.

But you' have to do scenes.

Imagine the Aliens scene after the APC get's totalled by the dropship crashing into it! That'd be


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> You've never karaoked I take it



Honestly, I consider myself to be one of the best karaoke performers in the world.  I've cleared bars from Mexico City to Tokyo and a lot of places in between.

This'd be cool if it could happen, but people get into singing more than acting, I guess.  I'd love it though.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 12, 2009)

Films must come in dialogue-less forms for dubbing into Johhny Foreigner languages, with all the music and ambient noises still intact. We need to get our hands on these.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

chazegee said:


> Films must come in dialogue-less forms for dubbing into Johhny Foreigner languages, with all the music and ambient noises still intact. We need to get our hands on these.



yes!

whose putting the Dragons Den bid together?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

Great ideas!!

I'll pitch.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

Show me the money!!

See, I'm doing it _already_. I'm living the brand, day to day.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

Is there a woman on Dragon's Den still?  If so, I propose we serenade her.  YOU HAVE TO HAVE AN ANGLE.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm not serenading that old harridan. I'd let Simon Jones take my anal virginity before serenading her.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Great ideas!!
> 
> I'll pitch.



can we do the pitch from The Player to show off how it works?

Sod the woman, one of the hippy types will go for it


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I'm not serenading that old harridan. I'd let Simon Jones take my anal virginity before serenading her.



Whereas I already have no shame or dignity.  So I think we're golden on this one.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 12, 2009)

This could seriously work. I want to do a Cartman, I want in, even though I had absolutely nothing to do with the idea.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> can we do the pitch from The Player to show off how it works?
> 
> Sod the woman, one of the hippy types will go for it



I don't know it 

We could do something from Terminator 2, maybe?  Everyone loves that film and, if they don't, do we _really_ want to be going into business with them in the first place?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

We would first need to test it out round someone's house cos it could turn out to be not that much fun afterall.  No way I am going on Dragon's Den with my shirt unbuttoned to my dick with extra pubes sellotaped on and a medallion, singing a tender lurve ballad to Theo and Bannatyne without having done a test run first.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I don't know it
> 
> We could do something from Terminator 2, maybe?  Everyone loves that film and, if they don't, do we _really_ want to be going into business with them in the first place?



Yes yes, we should cover them all with liquid nitrogen then hit them with a hammer, No wait...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

My place, 2 Saturdays hence.

I have a big telly, and a large DVD collection.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> My place, 2 Saturdays hence.
> 
> I have a big telly, and a large DVD collection.



28th?  That is doable for me.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I don't know it



i dont think it would really work. but you'd get to basically call all the Dragons shitbags, and get away with it!


----------



## chazegee (Nov 12, 2009)

You could quite easily use some WI like technology to superimpose the player over the actors frame.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

chazegee said:


> You could quite easily use some WI like technology to superimpose the player over the actors frame.



Do you know how to do that?  Cos, if so, welcome onboard, basically.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

that's impressive equipment the Women's Institute have got!


----------



## chazegee (Nov 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Do you know how to do that?  Cos, if so, welcome onboard, basically.



Years of practice have made me good at lying in Job applications. 

Yes, I know how to do it.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

chazegee said:


> years of practice have made me good at lying in job applications.
> 
> Yes, i know how to do it.



*you got the job, buddy!!!!!!!*


----------



## chazegee (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome, lets 'get rich quick or die of embarrassment trying'


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

I prefer get rich or cry trying.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I prefer get rich or cry trying.



Look Mum, I'm on telly.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

If it looks like it's going badly, I am gonna get my knob out and try and win it back round for us.  








I have a snake where my penis should be, you see.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

it's a better ideea than my previous one for DD - CBT for cats....


----------



## chazegee (Nov 12, 2009)

The computer game spin off will be where the real moneys at, you know, the jet ski money.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

good point!  

James Caan is the man to chase...we can set up a scene from The Godfather so he can play his namesake.


No parting with more than 30% tho


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't believe how fucking rich we are gonna become off the back of this!  Let's buy Africa first and turn it into the largest golf course ever seen!!


----------



## chazegee (Nov 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I can't believe how fucking rich we are gonna become off the back of this!  Let's buy Africa first and turn it into the largest golf course ever seen!!



Madagascar can be the 19th, rivers of Long Island Iced Tea my friends.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

RIVERS!!  wooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


Sorry, no relevance whatsoever, but just found this pic on a google image search and it made me lol for some reason I'm not quite clear on


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2009)

can sopmeone print off and post this thread to themselves?  That should be enough to establish a worldwide copyright for the idea...


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

Can someone else do that, ta?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't *wait* to lose touch with my roots and start thinking I am better than everyone!!


----------



## Sadken (Nov 12, 2009)

_Christ_, I hate my roots so fucking much, man....


----------



## 8115 (Nov 12, 2009)

Futurama episodes 1 and 2.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 12, 2009)

i watched a 'made for tv' film called Blue Seduction. One of the most unintentionally hilarious movies i think i have ever seen!


----------



## chazegee (Nov 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> good point!
> 
> James Caan is the man to chase...we can set up a scene from The Godfather so he can play his namesake.
> 
> ...



Oblique and obscure film buff reference duly noted and respected.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2009)

I just watched Juno. It was sweet.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 12, 2009)

Reservoir Dogs. First time since seeing it at The Cornerhouse when it was released. Didn't disappoint, every bit as good as the first time.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2009)

More Fringe. 

Like the silliness of it and nearly done series one now.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 13, 2009)

Incredibles and Kiss Kiss Bang Bang

Both absolutely brilliant, The Incredibles was the only Pixar film I hadn't seen (not seen 'Up' yet either but don't go to cinema very often) and I think it may well be vying for favourite out of the lot based on one viewing 

Shedloads of Watchmen references in there to fulfil my inner geek and great action sequences.

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang - 2nd or 3rd viewing, still as good as ever, the dialogue is just on another level.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2009)

Madusa said:


> i watched a 'made for tv' film called Blue Seduction. One of the most unintentionally hilarious movies i think i have ever seen!



A film with that title is always going to promise more than it delivers...


----------



## Sadken (Nov 13, 2009)

The sequel, Jew Seduction, is really way better.


----------



## belboid (Nov 13, 2009)

several more episodes of BSG season 3.  Al the Iraq analogies are surprisingly well done, who'd have thought Tigh would turn into such a hero! damned fine entertainment it is.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 13, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> A film with that title is always going to promise more than it delivers...



no way man...like seriously, i would go so far to say that it was pretty amazing! It had the lot, inconsistencies between cuts, rooky bloopers, cheesy dialong, even shitter plot, over-acting, etc etc. I <3 made-for-tv!



Sadken said:


> The sequel, Jew Seduction, is really way better.



seen it. it was shit.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 13, 2009)

You like poo seduction, you sick scat nutcase.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2009)

Madusa - a title like that, I want some T&A


----------



## Madusa (Nov 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> You like poo seduction, you sick scat nutcase.


sadken, my friend, you are a dick.



kyser_soze said:


> Madusa - a title like that, I want some T&A



there was a bit of t&a but fact of the matter is is that it was simply over-shadowed by the other amazing elements. And it starred Billy Zane with a really, really dodgy barnet.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 13, 2009)

Madusa said:


> sadken, my friend, you are a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> there was a bit of t&a but fact of the matter is is that it was simply over-shadowed by the other amazing elements. And it starred Billy Zane with a really, really dodgy barnet.



Who's the real dick though?  Is it the man who spends his working day making scatological puns out of the titles of cheap soft porn films or is it...not even going to finish that sentence, actually.  It's me.  I am the dick.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2009)

Was it famous T&A or no?

Just read the synopsis on IMDB...sounds _gripping_.

Does Mike win in the end?


----------



## Madusa (Nov 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Who's the real dick though?  Is it the man who spends his working day making scatological puns out of the titles of cheap soft porn films or is it...not even going to finish that sentence, actually.  It's me.  I am the dick.



listen fucktard, it wasnt even a soft porn film, it was a gripping (kysers words!) thriller! It was a decent watch haha. I'd nearly put it up there with the amazing b-movie Cold Harvest which the best b-film EVA!



kyser_soze said:


> Was it famous T&A or no?
> 
> Just read the synopsis on IMDB...sounds _gripping_.
> 
> Does Mike win in the end?



if i told you that, id have to kill you...or at least hurt you a bit. But no, it wasnt famous t&a. pretty decent tits though


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd take a Chinese burn to know the end without having to give up 100 minutes of my life to watch it.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 13, 2009)

i watched Manhunt a Norwegian horror film, it was very average. it looked good and everyone in the film was pretty but there was no plot at all really and the only scary bits were jumps.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 13, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I'd take a Chinese burn to know the end without having to give up 100 minutes of my life to watch it.



 dont know what you're missing, mate!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 13, 2009)

Step Brothers

The Dewey Cox Story

(it was a 'no thinking' night ...)


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 13, 2009)

First few eps of Season 1 of 30 Rock. Magnificent!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2009)

Innit just? That reminds me actually, E5 of S2 went out in the states last night...torrenting delight...


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 13, 2009)

Junk - Japanese zombie movie


----------



## no-no (Nov 13, 2009)

first half of bruno, couldn't stay awake though. Fell asleep on the sofa.

it ain't borat, the interview sequences were very funny, the rest of it seemed to be bumsex gags.

Loved the bit where he tells the "gay converter" he has great blowjob lips.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> The Dewey Cox Story
> 
> (it was a 'no thinking' night ...)



I was surprisingly surprised by this and thought it was pretty good. I can't actually remember much about it apart from the 'halfing' now though.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was surprisingly surprised by this and thought it was pretty good. I can't actually remember much about it apart from the 'halfing' now though.



Jack White plays Elvis in it.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 14, 2009)

Orphan - Little girl joins family and turns out to be manipulative psychopath, Been done to death many times before.


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2009)

Drag Me To Hell.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 14, 2009)

Tried to watch The Incredibles but was too tired


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 14, 2009)

_Pineapple Express_ (-scant of laughs... why do I bother with this stuff?...)

_Bukowski: Born Into This_ (-a solid documentary, but there's no need for Bono)

_Fawlty Towers_ (-first two episodes, it never fails)


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 14, 2009)

Just watched Moon, it was the best film I've seen in a long time. Classic science fiction.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Drag Me To Hell* - great fun with some genuinely grotesque bits. Nicely worked ending, too.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2009)

Thirst, the new Chan-wook Park. Can't make my mind up about this one. I think he dragged it out half and hour too long to give the rather slight intellectual side of the film some weight (i.e we're all vampires in one way or another man). Looked fantastic though and some great scenes.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Thirst, the new Chan-wook Park.



Did you get that off a torrent site ?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Protege - Hong Kong action movie, Undercover cop infiltrates drug gang, been there done that.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Did you get that off a torrent site ?



I grabbed it off rapidshare, but there are torrents around - have a look for 

_Thirst.2009.LiMiTED.SUBBED.DVDRip.XviD-NODLABS_

If you want the RS links let us know.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I grabbed it off rapidshare, but there are torrents around - have a look for Thirst.2009.LiMiTED.SUBBED.DVDRip.XviD-NODLABS
> 
> If you want the RS links let us know.



ok thanks


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Just watched Moon, it was the best film I've seen in a long time. Classic science fiction.



Really didn't think much of that - thought the soundtrack was excellent though, even if very similar to the one for sunshine.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 15, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Protege - Hong Kong action movie, Undercover cop infiltrates drug gang, been there done that.





jeff_leigh said:


> Orphan - Little girl joins family and turns out to be manipulative psychopath, Been done to death many times before.



Jeff needs some fresh films. 

Saw a great Korean one about a pimp who's bottom bitch gets kidnapped by a psycho. Quite unusual, can't remember the fucking name though, give us a minute.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 15, 2009)

The chaser, that's it.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 15, 2009)

chazegee said:


> The chaser, that's it.



ok thanks Chaz I'll check it out


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought that was fairly standard generic stuff tbh, the sort of thing that's been dragging down mainstream korean films for a few years now. Two recent Korean films that mange to get past that sort of thing are Mother (from the bloke who did Memories of Murder) and  Breathless.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I thought that was fairly standard generic stuff tbh, the sort of thing that's been dragging down mainstream korean films for a few years now. Two recent Korean films that mange to get past that sort of thing are Mother (from the bloke who did Memories of Murder) and  Breathless.



This one's good Butchers.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 15, 2009)

Zombieland.

Very, very


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Film4 been good this week

Friday Death Note / Desu nôto Director Shusuke Kaneko
Last night I'm a Cyborg, but That's OK / Saibogujiman kwenchana  Director Chan-wook Park 
Tonight Zatôichi Director Takeshi Kitano


----------



## rollinder (Nov 16, 2009)

watch Hard Candy - my reaction = FUCK & eek


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

Ugly Betty & Stargate Universe E8


----------



## pboi (Nov 16, 2009)

that last SGU ep with the back to the future reference..the show stepped up a gear then!


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2009)

rollinder said:


> watch Hard Candy - my reaction = FUCK & eek



Yeah, I watched that last night too, awful film on so many levels.

Night before I watched *JFK*, forgotten how good a piece of entertainment it is, and how Kevin Costner can occasionally be very good.

The scene with Donald Sutherland's 'X' in Washington (though contrived) is one of the greatest sequences in film, just dizzying.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

I watched a staggering amount of stuff on Saturday - it just turned into a total vegfest:

All of the recent drama Collision, which was quite enjoyable

3 episodes of Six Feet Under S4 - woooo, Claire!

2 episodes of Corrie

The Thick of It

A new comedy about mobile phone shop

and HIGNFY!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Yeah, I watched that last night too, awful film on so many levels.
> 
> Night before I watched *JFK*, forgotten how good a piece of entertainment it is, and how Kevin Costner can occasionally be very good.
> 
> The scene with Donald Sutherland's 'X' in Washington (though contrived) is one of the greatest sequences in film, just dizzying.



Have you ever seen Thirteen Days?  He's pretty decent in that too.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Have you ever seen Thirteen Days?  He's pretty decent in that too.



Yep, that's a great character film, the guys playing Jack and Bobby Kennedy are brilliant too (if not nasally enough )


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

The extras on the DVD are cracking too - interviews with Macnamara and others, loads of background stuff plus a good film...


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2009)

the end of Season 3 of Battlestar Galactica.

Bloody hell, that can't really all have happened can it?  No way, too mad for words.

Cracking.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2009)

Our PC DVD player is all but dead which is painful. 
Watched the remaining episodes of Fringe over the weekend which I am liking. 
Trawled the iPlayer catching on the satire.


----------



## crustychick (Nov 16, 2009)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang - had not seen it before and loved it


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 16, 2009)

> Tonight Zatôichi Director Takeshi Kitano


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2009)

Last three episodes of "Collision" which I enjoyed - undemanding but decent drama

and about half of "Afro Samurai" before I fell asleep


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Last three episodes of "Collision" which I enjoyed - undemanding but decent drama



Yeh, was alright that wasn't it?  Bit of a cop out ending like, but quite enjoyable all the same, not too insulting to the intelligence


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 16, 2009)

watched every episode of Dexter.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 16, 2009)

Flags of our Fathers/Letters From Iwo Jima double bill on channel 4.

To my surprise, I found Flags of our Fathers to be by far the better film.

Letters from Iwo Jima wasn't bad but it was a simple, straightforward Hollywood war movie whereas Flags of our Fathers was far more complex and had a number of really interesting and provocative scenes.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 16, 2009)

Drag me to Hell - I'm sure Sam Raimi gets his ideas from the old Warner Bros cartoons.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Withnail & I, for the first time in a couple of years. 
Same as ever - a simply wonderful film.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 17, 2009)

First 2 episodes of Band of Brothers (I lent my dad the book and now he wants to see the tv series so I said I'd watch it with him).

Best thing David Schwimmer's ever done, forgot how good the cast was in general actually.

Also watched some trailers, including this - http://www.apple.com/trailers/independent/bitchslap/

What. The. Fuck. 

A "post-modern, thinking man’s throwback" film apparently, not an excuse for dripping wet tits at all no-sir-ee.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2009)

Two episodes of Merlin on the iPlayer.


----------



## pboi (Nov 17, 2009)

NCIS:LA

lukewarm


----------



## Sadken (Nov 17, 2009)

Project Grizzly - About a bloke who got attacked by a grizzly bear and builds a suit of armour to go  back into the woods to beat the shit out of said bear.  Actually not as good as it sounds but, then again, what is?


----------



## Madusa (Nov 17, 2009)

does he win?

I watched The Proposition. Preetty swell.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Madusa said:


> does he win?
> 
> I watched The Proposition. Preetty swell.



Dark, unremittingly bleak, but excellent.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 17, 2009)

He never actually fucking fights the fucking thing!!  I invested an hour and a shitting half in that film and it's like sitting down to watch the football at 1.30, watching all the pre-match hype and then switching off at 3pm just as the teams run out onto the pitch.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Dark, unremittingly bleak, but excellent.



That's me


----------



## Madusa (Nov 17, 2009)

Sadken said:


> He never actually fucking fights the fucking thing!!  I invested an hour and a shitting half in that film and it's like sitting down to watch the football at 1.30, watching all the pre-match hype and then switching off at 3pm just as the teams run out onto the pitch.



men should never fight bears.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

One of the leads in that was 'frisbee girl' in Transformers 2


----------



## Madusa (Nov 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> One of the leads in that was 'frisbee girl' in Transformers 2



eh? in Proposition? Damn, i loved the scene where that scummy irish lad spears that abbos head off with the epic sunset backdrop. Grim-good!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Nah, in Bitch Slap

And don't use 'Abbos' as term, it's derogatory in Australia apparently. I pointed out to my missus that Australians call Pakistanis 'pakis' and you have to take acocunt of regional differences like that.


----------



## Madusa (Nov 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Nah, in Bitch Slap
> 
> And don't use 'Abbos' as term, it's derogatory in Australia apparently. I pointed out to my missus that Australians call Pakistanis 'pakis' and you have to take acocunt of regional differences like that.



it's derogatory? fair 'nuff.

what the hell is Bitch Slap?


----------



## pboi (Nov 17, 2009)

Pomms?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Madusa said:


> it's derogatory? fair 'nuff.
> 
> what the hell is Bitch Slap?




Oops, wrong thread reply type situation...


----------



## Madusa (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## The Octagon (Nov 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> One of the leads in that was 'frisbee girl' in Transformers 2



I'm sad and looked up the actress and she was the one who got her boobs out in the new Friday the 13th too, so clearly there's a career progression in place 

What I love most about that trailer is the shockingly obvious green-screen and appearnace of both Xena and Hercules


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Somwhere else, someone linked to an apple.com trialer for Bitch Slap which she's in...


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Somwhere else, someone linked to an apple.com trialer for Bitch Slap which she's in...



It was me, on the previous page 

Am I fucking invisible?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Ah, I didn't think to look back that far.

I've just read the IMDB entry for it, and I'm going to find that movie and watch it. Look at the names of the characters:


 Julia Voth ...  Trixie 

 Erin Cummings ...  Hel 

 America Olivo ...  Camero 

 Michael Hurst ...  Gage 

 Ron Melendez ...  Deputy Fuchs 

 William Gregory Lee ...  Hot Wire 

 Minae Noji ...  Kinki 
 Scott Hanley ...  Black Ice 

*Kevin Sorbo *...  Mr. Phoenix 

 Dennis Keiffer ...  MacDaddy 

* Lucy Lawless *...  Mother Superior 

 Renée O'Connor ...  Sister Batrill 

 Mark Lutz ...  Deiter Von Vondervon 

 Debbie Lee Carrington ...  Hot Pocket 

 Zoe Bell ...  Rawhide 

Gotta be worth the effort. Plus there'll probably be tits.

OK, I _really_ need to pay attention to your post...


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Ah, I didn't think to look back that far.
> 
> I've just read the IMDB entry for it, and I'm going to find that movie and watch it. Look at the names of the characters:
> 
> *Mark Lutz ...  Deiter Von Vondervon *



The Groosaluug 

(yes, I'm very, very sad at times)


----------



## Madusa (Nov 17, 2009)

<3 Lucy Lawless!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Tragically I actually recognised about half the names in that cast...

Michael Hurst = Charon from Hercules, the Legendary Journeys!!!

I _have_ to find that movie.

OMFG!!! Have you seen the director's credit list?!?!

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0414910/

Incudes Baywatch, Baywatch Night, La Femme Nikita, Xena, Hercules, Cleopatra 2525...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2009)

First 2 episodes of new Dexter, (series 4) . Good shit.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 17, 2009)

In A Lonely Place.

Absolutely brilliant.

Best film I've seen in ages. The best performance I've ever seen by Bogart and as a film, it's miles ahead of its time in exploring lots of things that modern filmmakers are interested in such as narrative reliability and the system of meaning that film has built. And it manages to touch on that stuff lightly too while also being a brilliant psychological thriller and film noir.

A brilliant film.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2009)

Madusa said:


> <3 Lucy Lawless!



As Mother Superior!

I have to watch that now


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> As Mother Superior!
> 
> I have to watch that now



I honestly cannot see anyway they could fail with this cast of quality b listers


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Just a question of tracking a decent rip down from somewhere now. It doesn't look like it's had a DVD release yet, and has only played out at the film festivals so far...


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 17, 2009)

Up - Lovely movie, Got a bit of grit in my eye


----------



## chazegee (Nov 17, 2009)

Repo man. 
Cox rox.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 18, 2009)

Dumbo.
Discovered that it has been considered racist as the lead crow (when I see an Elephant fly) was called 'Jim Crow.' 
Bollocks says I as the Crows are awesome in it.


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2009)

Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus.

Even shitter than I thought it would be. Awesome performance from Lorenzo Lamas; the lobotomised man's Dolph Lundgren. Excellent facial expressions from Debbie Gibson who turned in a performance worthy of a Channel 5 porno.

Highly recommended


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 19, 2009)

chazegee said:


> Dumbo.
> Discovered that it has been considered racist as the lead crow (when I see an Elephant fly) was called 'Jim Crow.'
> Bollocks says I as the Crows are awesome in it.



Fuck all that shit. You can choose to watch old-skool Disney as a load of racist, anti-semitic rubbish, or you can watch them as a child. Good to see someone else still does that.



NVP said:


> Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus.
> 
> Even shitter than I thought it would be. Awesome performance from Lorenzo Lamas; the lobotomised man's Dolph Lundgren. Excellent facial expressions from Debbie Gibson who turned in a performance worthy of a Channel 5 porno.
> 
> Highly recommended



Innit just? Altho not as cool as Bitch Slap


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 19, 2009)

Finally convinced my dad that Band of Brothers is worth watching and watched the first 3 episodes with him last night.

It's as close as we get to father / son bonding 

Forgot how good the music was in the show (amongst everything else that's awesome too).


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Happiness* - as disturbing and hilarious as I remembered it being.

*Zack and Miri Make A Porno* - started off quite well before descending into the kind of schmaltz-fest Kevin Smith isn't really capable of pulling off. Better than Clerks 2 but that isn't saying much.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 19, 2009)

20th Century Boys - film 1 - first half. 

It's 2.5 hours long so too much for me of an evening. The wife loved it despite not really liking the manga. I thought it was a bit meh but ok so far I suppose. Quite a lot of these recent manga film adaptations just look like cheap TV movies. 

On odd thing was that I noticed the main characters name was Kenchi Endo and couldn't get the thought of actor Kenji Endo out of my head. Then Kenji Endo suddenly appeared in a sort of cameo, as a dieing man who killed the Kenchi Endo characters friend.

Ta da.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 19, 2009)

Society (1989)

Great special FX laden finale courtesy of Screaming Mad George.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tokyo Sonata on Film4 fell a sleep missed ending


----------



## Yetman (Nov 19, 2009)

Mists of Avalon - 3 hour epic about King Arthur and glastonbury and love and betrayal and stuff. Arthur is a bit of a pussy it seems. Dont know why he gets all the great press, I'd have been a better king than him.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

friday the 13th.

halloween is more effective, altho the axe scene is good


----------



## feldbach (Nov 19, 2009)

star trek (new one) 
jj abrams did a brilliant job (after his terrible Mission Imp 3)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2009)

*the lost world of mitchell & kenyon *- was a birthday gift for my mum - i think it was shown on the bbc originally, but it's a bfi project - mitchell & kenyon were commercial film makers based in blackburn in the early 20th century and their company, local films, filmed people going about their daily business, handed out flyers to them to come and see themselves and projected their films onto the walls of local theatres and meeting rooms. it was a very successful business as we all know how we like to look at ourselves on film. the quality of the films are amazing, considering how the films were lost in a basement of a shop for 80 plus years (and anyone who's seen inglourious basterds knows how volatile nitrate film stock can be). the footage is fascinating - exhausted, dirty workers rushing out of the factory at dinner/home time, people in their sunday best parading round the park - all rather mundane activities but fascinating all the same. there's the odd moment that you don't see in pathe newsreels - people being silly and larking about in front of the camera, which is refreshing, since we're used to seeing these stiff formal bewhiskered edwardians doing serious things very seriously. some of the films are privately commissioned ones, so you see adults playing cowboys and indians and adverts for leisure parks with slapstick interludes of people falling in lakes - like an edwardian you've been framed.
the only drawback was the drippy presenter who has an unfortunate voice - rhotacism, a lisp and sounding like you need to clear your throat are not an attractive combination, esp if you're narrating 3 hour long programmes.

also watched the first half hour of the first episode of *heimat* - i'm already drawn in but slightly disconcerted by the random switching of black & white into colour occasionally.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 19, 2009)

> also watched the first half hour of the first episode of heimat - i'm already drawn in but slightly disconcerted by the random switching of black & white into colour occasionally.



A long but very rewarding journey you're starting there mate.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> *the lost world of mitchell & kenyon  *.
> < snip >



I saw the series on the TV - wonderful. Fascinating seeing the landscape of the time, the streets, the fashions, the people etc. An extraordinary social historical record


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> also watched the first half hour of the first episode of *heimat* - i'm already drawn in but slightly disconcerted by the random switching of black & white into colour occasionally.




I watched all of the first series earlier this year. It'll be a good few years before i start on #2.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2009)

Done a Dexter marathon till I caught up with ep 8 of series 4. May have to watch that one again as I was deep in my cups by that point. It's not bad, is Dexter. Nothing deep about it but the black humour and good writing make it an entertaining watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> A long but very rewarding journey you're starting there mate.



i've got 2 and 3 as well, so that's 52 and a half hours to get through!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I watched all of the first series earlier this year. It'll be a good few years before i start on #2.


would it be too much too splurge on all 3 then?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 19, 2009)

I remember watching it way back when  - IIRC C4 broadcast it (altho I might be mistaken). Our German teacher recommended it to improve our vocab. All the boys watched it mainly for the T&A


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> would it be too much too splurge on all 3 then?



If they're on offer it might be worth it, but otherwise...one at a time probably best.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> If they're on offer it might be worth it, but otherwise...one at a time probably best.



they belong to my parents and i've just been plundering their shelves. they've got so much stuff i want to see. i'll just take home the first for the time being.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I remember watching it way back when  - IIRC C4 broadcast it (altho I might be mistaken). Our German teacher recommended it to improve our vocab. All the boys watched it mainly for the T&A



Pretty sure it was on BBC2


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> they belong to my parents and i've just been plundering their shelves. they've got so much stuff i want to see. i'll just take home the first for the time being.



I also watched Berlin Alexander Platz just after - now i don't want to ever want to hear another German accent


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 19, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Pretty sure it was on BBC2



Mists of time for me now, those salad days of spots and hoping for a handjob at lunchtime from Andrea L


----------



## Voley (Nov 19, 2009)

The Man Who Wasn't There. Not sure whether I liked it or not, really. Themes didn't really interest me. Not one of the Coen Brothers best. Beautifully shot, though, good dialogue, nice to see James Gandolfini being James Gandolfini but I still didn't think it was that great. Weird.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2009)

NVP said:


> The Man Who Wasn't There. Not sure whether I liked it or not, really. Themes didn't really interest me. Not one of the Coen Brothers best. Beautifully shot, though, good dialogue, nice to see James Gandolfini being James Gandolfini but I still didn't think it was that great. Weird.



Not that weird. I was similarly entertained but underwhelmed by Fargo. The bros coen are hit n miss imo


----------



## Voley (Nov 20, 2009)

I love Fargo, though. That's probably my favourite of theirs. Barton Fink's the only one I didn't really like at all. I guess when you've got a back catalogue as prolific as theirs there's gonna be a couple of misses.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

I've got Fargo to watch this weekend, and a film called Grace


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2009)

NVP said:


> The Man Who Wasn't There. Not sure whether I liked it or not, really. Themes didn't really interest me. Not one of the Coen Brothers best. Beautifully shot, though, good dialogue, nice to see James Gandolfini being James Gandolfini but I still didn't think it was that great. Weird.



it's one of my faves, TMWWT, a delightful riposte to Hitchcocks Shadow of a Doubt, shown from the 'killers' POV


I watched the penultimate part of the new Prisoner.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2009)

Just finishing listening to Goodnight, Mr Tom on the wireless. 

There has been a tear..


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 21, 2009)

chazegee said:


> The chaser, that's it.



Watched this last night excellent movie


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

EP1 of the brain of mobius - Dr Who 

Typical crap 70's Dr Who, awesome.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> EP1 of the brain of mobius - Dr Who
> 
> Typical crap 70's Dr Who, awesome.



i saw that you'd done the latest post and expected doctor who. i wasn't disappointed!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i saw that you'd done the latest post and expected doctor who. i wasn't disappointed!



It was actually this morning. I watched the feature as well. My daughter was surprisingly ok with it. She normally kicks up a fuss. 

It was a small point for the writers but a big one for the fans that you see the doctors past regeneration's to hartnell and then there are five other previous regeneration's. Dr Who was was up to 12 by McCoy!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2009)

Hazy memories of Mobius. Swear the Rani turns up at some point. Possibly the shittest of the Time Lord baddies, closely followed by the Meddling Monk


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 21, 2009)

Bronco Bullfrog...as mentioned in the skinhead thread. British film 1971? 

Definitely bits of Quadrophenia and This is England in there. Worth watching but not much of an ending. 

The skinhead angle is there and but it's as much a film about working class youths.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 21, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> Bronco Bullfrog...as mentioned in the skinhead thread. British film 1971?
> 
> Definitely bits of Quadrophenia and This is England in there. Worth watching but not much of an ending.
> 
> The skinhead angle is there and but it's as much a film about working class youths.



Great film, totally buried though.


----------



## Nina (Nov 21, 2009)

Chinatown.

Jack Nicholson was sooo young and sooo great


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2009)

The Science of Sleep.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2009)

Cumguzzling slutbags 9.

Tbh, it's not as good as 1-8.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was a small point for the writers but a big one for the fans that you see the doctors past regeneration's to hartnell and then there are five other previous regeneration's. Dr Who was was up to 12 by McCoy!!!



let's take this up on the doctor who thread!


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 22, 2009)

Corax said:


> Cumguzzling slutbags 9.
> 
> Tbh, it's not as good as 1-8.



I disagree, I thought 7 was a masterpiece of noughties erotica.


----------



## Norse Goddess (Nov 22, 2009)

Gilmore Girls


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Stepbrothers* - funny in places but not a patch on Anchorman or even Talladega Nights.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Great film, totally buried though.



Any similar recommendations?

I watched Moon this morning. I'm not a big scifi fan but thought it was a great film.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2009)

Dark City (Director's Cut).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> let's take this up on the doctor who thread!



Have you made a new one?


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2009)

Capote. Fantastic film. Typically ace performance from Philip Seymour Hoffman. Bleak as hell but very enjoyable.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 22, 2009)

13 Game of Death - Thai Movie excellent 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0883995/


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Dark City (Director's Cut).



Fucking love this film.

'_Sleeeeep'_


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2009)

2 'curse' films this afternoon

Number 23...not that impressed for most of the film, didn't see the twist but it was still a bit meh.

and Drag me to Hell..Some scary moments but went downhill halfway through


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

Scream 3.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Have you made a new one?



no, i just keep adding to the 'worst companion' thread


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2009)

Y Tu Mama Tambien.

Hard to put my finger on exactly what it was, but I really enjoyed this, great performances / chemistry from the leads and proper realistic (i.e. awkward ) sex scenes.

Beautifully shot too, made me want to go to Mexico.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 23, 2009)

i watched Kiss Kiss Bang Bang as it has been recommended a lot on here but i thought it was deadly dull, i almost turned it off. robert downey junior was extremely annoying and i hated the whole post modern narrator bit which they seemed to be using to disguise the fact that the actual film was lame and boring.


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Anything for Her - Thought it was great.  I was backing the guy 100% and felt I would have done the same if my beautiful fragile wife was banged up in chokey.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Fucking love this film.
> 
> '_Sleeeeep'_



It's the kid who says it that *really* makes my skin crawl! 

Watched an old fave last night, "Lifeforce", complete with a pre-"Star Trek TNG" Patrick Stewart, a post-"Hazell" Nicholas Ball and a post-"Equus" but pre-"Spooks" Peter Firth. Plus "best unsupported role" from a mostly-nude Mathilda May. I went to the British premiere of the film in (IIRC) 1983, and it's still as (unintentionally) funny now as it was then!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

she had great tits didn't she? they were probably the best thing in the movie. nude space vampires for the win.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 23, 2009)

Through the weekend I watched all 3 Lord Of The Rings.

My BFs 8yr old is besotted with the books/films and every chance he can get to watch them he takes it. Bless him...2 of the films are on VHS from the local charity shop..


Will see if santa brings the DVDs...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2009)

i watched weird science last night. it's different to how i remember. i didn't recall the racist club scene, nor did i notice the morally bankrupt premise of the movie and the hypocrisy of it conflicting messages, but i still enjoyed it a lot, especially bill paxton as wyatt's jerk off brother. the kid who plays wyatt had a disturbing helium-tinged voice though - i hope i didn't sound like that when i was 15.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's the kid who says it that *really* makes my skin crawl!
> 
> Watched an old fave last night, "Lifeforce", complete with a pre-"Star Trek TNG" Patrick Stewart, a post-"Hazell" Nicholas Ball and a post-"Equus" but pre-"Spooks" Peter Firth. Plus "best unsupported role" from a mostly-nude Mathilda May. I went to the British premiere of the film in (IIRC) 1983, and it's still as (unintentionally) funny now as it was then!



Another skiffy classic. Responsible for my first proper boner, and also the influence behind Species IMO.

Sci Fi vampirism is always cool.


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Nov 23, 2009)

My Name Is Joe and Riff Raff both directed by Ken Loach.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2009)

Taken

Man who used to be an assassin for the state has his daughter kidnapped by foreigners who want to auction her as a sex slave. He then goes mental, proper mental and destroys everything in his path to get her back.

Quality. Just does what it says on the tin film, a pure exercise in violent retribution.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Taken
> 
> Man who used to be an assassin for the state has his daughter kidnapped by foreigners who want to auction her as a sex slave. He then goes mental, proper mental and destroys everything in his path to get her back.
> 
> Quality. Just does what it says on the tin film, a pure exercise in violent retribution.



ridiculous isn't it? tis almost as offensive as death wish. the auction scene is so absurd.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ridiculous isn't it? tis almost as offensive as death wish. the auction scene is so absurd.



Yeah, it is incredibly silly. The way the ex wife is such a bitch, and the new partner such a fanny as compared to steely eyed Neeson lets you know that he is going to unleash some wupass. That and the stupid barbecue scene with him and his old CIA buddies reminiscing about how hardass Neeson was back in the day.

Enjoyed it though. It is a film totally unashamed of what it is. An excuse for Liam Neeson to visit epic vengeance upon people with funny accents.


----------



## Lea (Nov 24, 2009)

Watched New Moon at the cinema last night. It was very well done. The audience laughed when Jacob pulled his T shirt over his head to reveal a very buff body. Was surprised by the number of men in the audience. I would have thought it was a girly film.


----------



## pboi (Nov 24, 2009)

heard that from a few people, all the girls swooning and then everyone laughing


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 24, 2009)

S3E11 of Mad Men, probably one of the best 'character' episodes I've seen in a drama.

'Jerome is the New Black' new ep of Family Guy, Sunday night's Top Gear...


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 24, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Y Tu Mama Tambien.
> 
> Hard to put my finger on exactly what it was, but I really enjoyed this, great performances / chemistry from the leads and proper realistic (i.e. awkward ) sex scenes.
> 
> Beautifully shot too, made me want to go to Mexico.



Excellent film. Proper horny too.


Gran Torino last night - Meh.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 24, 2009)

Apocalypto - Murderous violence with obsidian weapons - what more could a boy ask for!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2009)

FlashForward up to episode 7 - utterly preposterous but i'm still watching it. some truly terrible acting. i don't know how jack davenport continues to work, he's so completely charmless and has the acting ability of a table. the blue hand subplot is wank, it's all wank really, so why am i watching it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Apocalypto - Murderous violence with obsidian weapons - what more could a boy ask for!



plus A LOT OF RUNNING


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 24, 2009)

i watched Inside the french horror, it was pretty cool. excellent gore effects and not too horribly disturbing, it reminded me most of the Evil Dead actually though I don't think they were shooting for that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 24, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds - messy, fun, dull, aimless, shameless, enjoyable, frustrating and over-written in equals measures.

At times it was like playing 'spot the film reference' between the re-created scenes and re-constituted score.

Hardly a classic, not sure it was even any good, but some of the acting, the music and ideas made it worth my time....once.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> plus A LOT OF RUNNING



Made me tired just watching all that running, so it did!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 24, 2009)

The Escapist.  IMDB

Lovely little prison film with some amazingly good acting.   Currently available on Film4. 

I was well impressed, for a change.


----------



## pboi (Nov 24, 2009)

ethereal ending, Brian Cox is the man


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Trekkies* - hilarious documentary about obsessive Star Trek fans. Some of the people interviewed are endearing, imaginative and would probably be great fun to be around; a few of the others - Brent Spiner's stalker especially - are proper mental.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 25, 2009)

Couple of episodes of Band of Brothers, specifically the 4th one in which 'Bull' bayonets  a german through the head. 

Nice.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 25, 2009)

In the last couple of days...

_O'Horten_

_Lars And The Real Girl_

_Tropic Thunder_

_September_


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2009)

Le Donk & Scor-zay-zee (or whatever its called).

very entertaining


----------



## Yetman (Nov 25, 2009)

Antichrist - boring. Seems better when you reflect on it but boring to watch.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 25, 2009)

Defiance.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 25, 2009)

*Tokyo Gore Police*

To much gore, even for me. 

*Harold and Maud*

Nice but dull.

*Up*

Ace.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2009)

Apocalyto, and it is well bloated. Far longer than it needed to be.


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2009)

chazegee said:


> *Harold and Maud*
> 
> Nice but dull.


you are so wrong!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2009)

Mongol.

Firing a bow from a galloping horse accurately really deserves one to pwn the known world


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 26, 2009)

2 Episodes of The Wire season 4


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Night Of The Living Dead* - the 1990 remake. I haven't seen the original in years and years but this is actually bloody good.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2009)

chazegee said:


> *Harold and Maud*
> 
> Nice but dull.



Dull?! 

Well, I have to say it is one of my favourite films, but I never thought anyone could ever call it dull


----------



## chazegee (Nov 26, 2009)

belboid said:


> you are so wrong!



Okay, I'll watch more than five minutes of it tomorrow.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 26, 2009)

chazegee said:


> *Tokyo Gore Police*
> 
> To much gore, even for me.


awesome, i've ordered it.

I watched "The Class" a true story about this guy teaching in a rough Paris school, it is pretty good, amazing acting.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2009)

chazegee said:


> Okay, I'll watch more than five minutes of it tomorrow.



 duh


----------



## Voley (Nov 26, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Mongol.
> 
> Firing a bow from a galloping horse accurately really deserves one to pwn the known world



I enjoyed that, too. Pretty brutal but beautifully filmed. I would've liked it to go on and see him conquering the whole fucking world with his archery, mind. 

I've got 'Munich' to watch sometime this week although I've been in a bit of a pissy mood of late so I'm not sure it's a particularly good idea. Something by Pixar might be more up my street at the mo.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 26, 2009)

Black Book.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 26, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> I watched "The Class" a true story about this guy teaching in a rough Paris school, it is pretty good, amazing acting.



Heard a lot of people recommend that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2009)

Mongol

Quite good, if only for some bouts of intensely violent swordplay. History info was a little thin on the ground but it was fairly well made


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Butts (Part 2)

Thought provoking in the extreme.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 27, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> Heard a lot of people recommend that.



i wouldn't expect too much of it but it is very gripping in a low-key way.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> I watched "The Class" a true story about this guy teaching in a rough Paris school, it is pretty good, amazing acting.



Yes - the kids are amazing in that. I watched it with a teacher and she sat through it as if she were in the class room with the kids - tense, agitated and a bit stressed.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 27, 2009)

i really liked how it showed how quickly things could escalate from tiny misunderstandings, it was very subtle.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 27, 2009)

3 Episodes of Wire Season 4 , Fucks me just found out Snoop's a girl


----------



## belboid (Nov 27, 2009)

that's pretty quick going, i think it took me till season 5!


----------



## Addy (Nov 27, 2009)

1/2 way through watching In Bruge... got to where both of them was gonna murder/suicide in the park.
Funny so far, but got tired so will watch it again from the begining sometime soon.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Probably not watching tonight but just opened the post and had this sent to me. The whole seven discs of Attenborough makes me smile despite the DM branding


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2009)

Just watched Altered States. Fantastically intense film with a good strong female lead, let down in the closing moments (but still good).


----------



## Voley (Nov 28, 2009)

The Age Of Stupid. Pete Postlethwaite looks back on an ecologically-destroyed planet and tries to make sense of it all. Not bad, less earnest than I thought it'd be. A mate of mine's in it which was my main reason for watching it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2009)

Half of Land & Freedom, had to go bed. Watch the rest tonight as it's good although I don't think it _really_ needed the framing device.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 29, 2009)

Last couple of episodes of The Wire 4


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2009)

The Shipping News which was good.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 29, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds

Pretty standard Tarantino fare, I thought. Not awful, but almost painfully slow and plodding buildup, leading to a rather typical set-piece big bang ending.

Alright, but not on my list of things to see again.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 29, 2009)

West Side Story. It was rubbish.


----------



## bridgy45 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dog soldiers.Ive just bought the boxed set of the shield though so i`ll have a marathon watching all of them.


----------



## bridgy45 (Nov 29, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Inglourious Basterds
> 
> Pretty standard Tarantino fare, I thought. Not awful, but almost painfully slow and plodding buildup, leading to a rather typical set-piece big bang ending.
> 
> Alright, but not on my list of things to see again.



We`ve got that but i wasnt impressed at all.I expected better from tarantino.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2009)

Dr Who - Four to doomsday. 

Millions of bloody assistants scattered everywhere and not one of them can act. Davidsons pretty good for his first go at the doctor though.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 29, 2009)

bridgy45 said:


> We`ve got that but i wasnt impressed at all.I expected better from tarantino.



Indeed.

Last of his I saw was Death Proof, which I thought was ace. I was really expecting to like IB, but it was just a bit dull...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Last of his I saw was Death Proof, which I thought was ace. I was really expecting to like IB, but it was just a bit dull...



I got so bored during death proof I turned it off. I still haven't managed to watching the rest. It was the shorted theatrical cut as well.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 29, 2009)

S3E12 of Madmen...brilliant ep (again)...1 more to go, and then the looong wait til S4!!


----------



## oddworld (Nov 29, 2009)

I watched Harry Brown , was brilliant - i love it


----------



## pboi (Nov 29, 2009)

Jennifers Body


ridiculous. had no idea what to expect


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Nov 29, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The Shipping News which was good.


Agreed. Tom Robbins is fab.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 29, 2009)

The decline of Western Civilisation part two. 

I was pretty impressed by how (intentionally) funny most of those supposedly dumb hair-metallers were.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 30, 2009)

3 eps of Misfits (surprising sharp and funny), Hellboy II (better than all the reviews said it was) and S3E13 of Madmen, which ended awesomely and sets S4 up brilliantly. Roll on 2010...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2009)

Vertigo.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Law Abiding Citizen



Spoiler: ending who is who 



What a shit ending, I did think Colm Meaney /Detective Dunnigan was helping him on the outside


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 30, 2009)

I watched Enemy At The Gates last night as it was on the tv. I really liked it and not just because it has Jude Law and Joseph Fiennes in uniform (but phwoar!) but because it was all tense and moody. Yep, liked it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 30, 2009)

Slaughterhouse Five.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Slaughterhouse Five.



Theres a film of that!

Why was I not informed


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 30, 2009)

HAPPINESS OF THE KATAKURIS - Fucking bonkers movie


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 1, 2009)

*The Baader-Meinhoff Complex* - brilliant and engrossing story of West German terrorist organisation the Red Army Faction.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 1, 2009)

I watched Benny's Video, an early Michael Hanneke film, it was awesome much better than i thought it might be.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 1, 2009)

_Red Road_

Powerful stuff, with the same mixture of emotional punch/subtlety as in _Fish Tank_.  (-I've only just realised Andrea Arnold also made a similarly bleak short film I remember seeing several years ago called _Dog_.) 

From Saturday morning telly in the eighties, to an excellent British director; who'd have predicted it?!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Rob Brydon Live - ok


----------



## Doppelgänger (Dec 1, 2009)

28 Weeks Later. Was a bit pants, but enjoyable nevertheless.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2009)

Snowcake.  Really quite good


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 2, 2009)

I watched The Truth About Cats & Dogs last night. Funnier then i thought it would be. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117979/


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 2, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> *The Baader-Meinhoff Complex* - brilliant and engrossing story of West German terrorist organisation the Red Army Faction.



This. Interesting without being patronising and superb in HD.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2009)

*what?* - possibly polanski's least known film, but it's his funniest. it's like his version of a carry on film, so it's a bunch of vile humans leering at each other on the italian riviera.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

Le Donk vs Scorzayzee

Killed an hour, a bit lazy, too much of the musical interlude filler stuff, Paddy Considine show etc

But killed an hour or so, had a few funny moments and first time I've watched a film with the teen for a while so not that bad overall.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 3, 2009)

breaking bad season 2, just got to wait till march 2010 for season 3.  funny and some good acting.


----------



## Voley (Dec 3, 2009)

3:10 To Yuma. Pretty run-of-the-mill Western but I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. Russell Crowe was alright in it. I normally think he's a right wanker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2009)

*an inconvenient truth* - turned out to be an inconvenient film as it was sent to me ages ago and every time i looked at the dvd on top of the machine, my heart  sank and i looked around for something else to watch.
got round to watching it and there's nothing there that anyone who reads about climate change wouldn't know. though i guess i'm not the target audience. i don't know who is though, as i can't see a climate change denier watching the film let alone being swayed by al gore's slickly but stiffly pressented argument. and i can't see any fence-sitters being curious enough to watch it. who knows, maybe the film has yet to prove itself. i hope it's being shown in schools.
the film's premise was well presented and well argued, but one major failing is the way gore is placed into the story - he's portrayed almost messianically, bathed in light as he prepares to enter stage to deliver his message and there's an entirely unnecessary  and vainglorious biographical thread in the doc that should have been cut out. 
gore comes off as a bit of a humourless windbag. his attempts at jokes are excuciating; he kicks off his lectures with 'hi, i'm al gore and i used to be the next president of the usa'. baddum tish.
ps didn't realise how much of a hillbilly southern accent he has! he sounds like kenneth from 30 rock!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

Episode 1 of Century of the Self.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Theres a film of that!
> 
> Why was I not informed



I picked up the film/book combo for something stupid like 2 quid in Morrisons.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 4, 2009)

Just watched Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## chazegee (Dec 4, 2009)

The toxic avenger, brilliant.


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2009)

two more episdoes of Battlestar Galactica.  Only four more to go, god it's exciting nonsense.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 4, 2009)

i watched "Bully" the Larry Clark film from a few years ago. it is a good teen exploitation film, effectively done. the director is a bit paedo tho. still that all adds to the exploitation thing, it kind of feels like it should have been made in the 70s or something despite all the "cool" soundtrack etc


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds - Dull and boring


----------



## llion (Dec 4, 2009)

Night at the Museum 2 - Truth be told its not as good as the first one, but I still quite liked it! Ricky Gervais seemed to be cruising a bit in it. Absolutely horrendous/shocking product placement as well, e.g. 'Did you hear me right, Wal-Mart....'


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 4, 2009)

Jaws


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 4, 2009)

It wasn't yesterday but I watched a biopic called Gracie! the other night and I really really enjoyed it. I like Jane Horrocks and thought she was very good in this.

I am presently recording History Boys and will watch that or Paths of Glory tomorrow.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 4, 2009)

llion said:


> Night at the Museum 2 - Truth be told its not as good as the first one, but I still quite liked it! Ricky Gervais seemed to be cruising a bit in it. Absolutely horrendous/shocking product placement as well, e.g. 'Did you hear me right, Wal-Mart....'



Yep I do agree and I thought the romance was a bit rubbish, it was padding out a not very exciting plot. Not bad though, it was quite a while ago that I saw it but I expect it will be on around Christmas.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Harry Brown

what a load of shit.


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2009)

Reservoir Dogs.

first time in years, fuck me it's good


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> Harry Brown
> 
> what a load of shit.


lastnight too ok. Fuck living some were like that if for real.

see a bit of Downfall   on telly


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 5, 2009)

belboid said:


> Reservoir Dogs.
> 
> first time in years, fuck me it's good



Aye, did a rewatch recently meself. Tim Roth at his best since Made in Britain/Meantime I think.

Watched The Hangover this morning. More crap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2009)

really? i think roth is the weak link in reservoir dogs.
his accent is appalling


----------



## kittyP (Dec 5, 2009)

Started Carnivale season 2


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 5, 2009)

_Låt den rätte komma in_

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1139797/

been putting it off for ages...finally got round to watching...and woaaaaah!!!111


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> really? i think roth is the weak link in reservoir dogs.
> his accent is appalling



Yea, I liked him in it, 

maybe you're right about the accent, I'm thinking the "Laaaeeery" bit, or maybe he even says that more than once, he sounds a bit like one of the muppets.

I'm not committing my self to much of a defence here


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 5, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds
Taking woodstock

both rather good i thought


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 6, 2009)

Life Is Beautiful. A wonderful Italian comedy film about the Nazi concentration camps.


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 6, 2009)

Terminator Salvation.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 6, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Inglourious Basterds - Dull and boring



I notice that not only can they not bring themselves to spell bastards correctly  they can't even say it in their DVD adverts. 

That's got be a sign considering the reason for writing the whole film was because of the title. So much for 'no compromise'.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Wrong Turn 2: Dead End* - Insultingly stupid rip-off of Texas Chainsaw.

*Deathproof *- Still as dire as the first time I saw it.

*Paranormal Activity* - Some decent scares but it's no Blair Witch.


----------



## Reno (Dec 6, 2009)

og ogilby said:


> Life Is Beautiful. A wonderful Italian comedy film about the Nazi concentration camps.



This summation sums up perfectly what's so wrong with this film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2009)

hello reno! long time no see!


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 6, 2009)

G Force


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 6, 2009)

Surrogates - pretty average sci-fi action movie, shame as the idea is quite interesting.


----------



## rollinder (Dec 7, 2009)

Bottom - Digger (first episode of series two)


----------



## Reno (Dec 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> hello reno! long time no see!



Hi Mr Utan,

Good to see you !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 7, 2009)

I watched that Batman on TV.

I couldn't even face it to the end. I wish I'd watched happy go lucky.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2009)

where other people have laughter lines you will have disapproval lines from the rictus of disgust contorting thine features whenever you watch a film.

Batman begins was good. There was ninjas.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 7, 2009)

Started re-watching 30 Rock from S1E1...also new eps of Ugly Betty, Gossip Girl, Stargate Universe...two eps of Dollhouse to watch tonight, plus whatever is on Sundays in the US...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2009)

SGU is mental. I'm almost certain Robbie is going to get that alien spacecraft working and hunt down Destiny.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 7, 2009)

Of course he is. Either that or the mysterious probe thing that detached from the ship at the end of E2 (IIRC) will come get him.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Runaway Train (1985)


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 7, 2009)

Watched a Todd Haynes film called [safe]. Incredibly dull one about a bored, middle class American housewife. Although it was like watching paint dry at times, I couldn't turn it off and we were taking about it for hours after


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 7, 2009)

I saw Surrogates over the weekend.

Dull, predictable rubbish.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 7, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> where other people have laughter lines you will have disapproval lines from the rictus of disgust contorting thine features whenever you watch a film.
> 
> Batman begins was good. There was ninjas.



It was terrible, and the onslaught of famous actors was ridiculous. The ninja nonsense was so damn stupid. The problem is, it's based on an old comic book about a rich man who dresses up like a bat at night to fight crime. Trying to make the premise serious or plausible is never likely to work. Maybe if some sort of Moore / Morrison deconstruction job was done, maybe. 

I like loads of films, you just seem to have a really high shit threshold, especially when it comes to sci fi. I bet you even watch andromida.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't diss andromeda. That was good trash


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 7, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was terrible, and the onslaught of famous actors was ridiculous. The ninja nonsense was so damn stupid. The problem is, it's based on an old comic book about a rich man who dresses up like a bat at night to fight crime. Trying to make the premise serious or plausible is never likely to work. Maybe if some sort of Moore / Morrison deconstruction job was done, maybe.
> 
> *I like loads of films*, you just seem to have a really high shit threshold, especially when it comes to sci fi. I bet you even watch andromida.



Really? I'm struggling to think of the last film you gave even grudging praise to?

"It's shit" seems to be your personal catchphrase


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 7, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Don't diss andromeda. That was good trash



I fuckin' knew it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 7, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Really? I'm struggling to think of the last film you gave even grudging praise to?
> 
> "It's shit" seems to be your personal catchphrase



Here are a few off the top of my head like. (Actually I am looking at my shelves) 

The Station Agent
The Bird People of China 
Sex & Fury
Human Nature
Dodgeball 
Swing Girls
Dawn of the Dead
Young Thugs
Back to the future
Rushmore

Oh there's loads.


----------



## Reno (Dec 7, 2009)

Scaggs said:


> Watched a Todd Haynes film called [safe]. Incredibly dull one about a bored, middle class American housewife. Although it was like watching paint dry at times, I couldn't turn it off and we were taking about it for hours after



Probably my favourite film of the 90s. 

I watched _Orphan_ last night, which was a fairly generic evil kid thriller but it was reasonably entertaining.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 8, 2009)

chazegee said:


> *Tokyo Gore Police*
> 
> To much gore, even for me.



ha i saw this last night. it is pretty cool like watching a live action cartoon, but once you've got used to the extreme gore it gets a bit boring and it's just a bit like a sci fi action film. i liked the bit where the woman gets her legs shot off and then she grows an alligator's head to replace them and chases they guy along the corridoor biting him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2009)

that whole sex club sequence is proper mental


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 8, 2009)

had they been experimented on by the police or something? i think i lost track. i thought there must be a reason why the police chief had that human torso human/pet with knives for limbs but maybe it was just there for laughs


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> ha i saw this last night. it is pretty cool like watching a live action cartoon, but once you've got used to the extreme gore it gets a bit boring and it's just a bit like a sci fi action film. i liked the bit where the woman gets her legs shot off and then she grows an alligator's head to replace them and chases they guy along the corridoor biting him.



I heard it was a pretty dire film so didn't bother with it but that sounds ace. 
I heard the Machine Girl was crap too despite the cool looking trailer. Shame.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 8, 2009)

it's not dire, it does pretty much what it's meant to i think, just gets a bit boring every so often. They should have made it about an hour long.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> it's not dire, it does pretty much what it's meant to i think, just gets a bit boring every so often. They should have made it about an hour long.



my flatmate saw the same director's latest, vampire girl vs frankenstein girl at frightfest:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1425928/
he loved it. his review is here:
http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2...9-Review-of-VAMPIRE-GIRL-VS-FRANKENSTEIN-GIRL
the trailer is rather deranged, and, naturally, NSFW:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> it's not dire, it does pretty much what it's meant to i think, just gets a bit boring every so often. They should have made it about an hour long.



That's the problem with a lot of these bizzaro Japanese films. I like Miike Takashi but he really needs to get with the editing. Gozu would be amazing if it was about 90 minutes but at nearly 3 hours it get's boring and loses it's way. 
Dead or Alive 3 is pretty short and properly mental though.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 8, 2009)

The Goods - Live Hard, Sell hard: I thought this was pretty funny.  Probably a 7/10 job, I reckon.  Some of the reviews online are scathing but, crucially, it has a cameo from Will Ferrell in it and that always scores high with me.  It's like my own personal cast iron guarantee of satisfaction - THE JOKE STILL HASN'T WORN OFF!


Gonna watch the Box later, I reckon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

Enemy at The Gates. Sacked it off halfway through. Vasily was about as charismatic as a cheese dorito and once you've seen a half dozen quality headshots the novelty wears off.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, I watched half of Corraline and then stopped because it was boring.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 8, 2009)

The Hangover
was ok fu laugh


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2009)

Carnivàle series two


----------



## pboi (Dec 8, 2009)

Ed Helms, Rob Riggle, Jeremy Piven..this film looks amazing!! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1092633/


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2009)

pboi said:


> Ed Helms, Rob Riggle, Jeremy Piven..this film looks amazing!! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1092633/


it doesn't


----------



## pboi (Dec 8, 2009)

it does! they all rock


----------



## Sadken (Dec 8, 2009)

pboi said:


> Ed Helms, Rob Riggle, Jeremy Piven..this film looks amazing!! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1092633/



It is decent, got a few really good lines but it's not incredible.  Rob Riggle is misused, unfortunately - he plays a 10 year old kid with a pituitary problem that makes him look like a fully grown man so he is acting like a kid rather than a vindictive nutcase which, I feel, is his best role.


----------



## pboi (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0787470/

you might like this Orang, I did


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2009)

well it does have stifler in it, but i think i'll pass. i think i've had enough of this brand of comedy.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 8, 2009)

How about Role Models?  Gets funnier with repeat viewings...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2009)

that was OK, but it was around then that i started getting sick of them - it's like they're made in a factory


----------



## pboi (Dec 8, 2009)

its worth a watch, its not your typical comedy


----------



## Zabo (Dec 8, 2009)

Coco before Chanel. I only watched it because I adore Audrey Tautou. The film followed the usual French format befitting such films with pretty chateaus and the decadent bourgeois lifestyle.

Why the fook do the French keep sanitising and censoring their films by pretending that WWII never happened? Chanel had a relationship with a Nazi. Piaf sang to the Nazis.

http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/47100,people,news,chanelrsquos-nazi-past-left-out-of-new-audrey-tautou-film


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2009)

pboi said:


> its worth a watch, its not your typical comedy



which one?


----------



## pboi (Dec 8, 2009)

the balls out.

also, the promotion.

also - walk hard, the deweky cos story ( bit hit and miss though)

sean william scott is good at the indie/comedy movies


----------



## Sadken (Dec 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's like they're made in a factory



I truly do get what you mean and yet....and yet...I still enjoy about 8/10 of them.  Sex Drive, for instance - great film, really funny but totally devoid of originality in every single way


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Moon* - enjoyable but far from the masterpiece I'd been led to believe it was.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2009)

Caprica pilot. Fuckin cool. 


Tonight I shall watch City of Lost Children, which is some french sci fi.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Stalingrad.

The subtitles were a bit shit. A distinct overuse of the word 'already, more as it's used thesedays which didn't quite fit with 1940s Russia


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 9, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Caprica pilot. Fuckin cool.
> 
> 
> Tonight I shall watch City of Lost Children, which is some french sci fi.



Caprica was an interesting prequel but I can't see it working as a series. 

Not sure COLC count's as sci-fi. I suppose there is science in it and definitely some fiction but that makes charlie and the chocolate factory sci fi.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2009)

In The Loop

fucking ace 


'It's all vowels'


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2009)

Watched the end of BSG series 4.  Lol'd at the crappy final scene - what Star Trek film did it remind me of?  5, was it?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 9, 2009)

S2E12 Deadwood - fuck me, it's too good for its own good.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 9, 2009)

E12 of Gossip Girl. Awesome twists!!


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> S2E12 Deadwood - fuck me, it's too good for its own good.



Now that's a show I keep meaning to rewatch, must be a good year or two since I went through it in full.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 9, 2009)

I watched Office Space for the first time in ages. Great film


----------



## Sadken (Dec 9, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> I watched Office Space for the first time in ages. Great film



I heard Damn it feels good to be a gangster in a club for the first time ever recently


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Taegukgi.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 9, 2009)

Race to witch mountain.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 9, 2009)

American Pie 7


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2009)

The Thick of It specials


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 10, 2009)

heinous seamus said:


> American Pie 7



Is that Beta House, Naked Mile or Book Of Love? 

Basically teen soft porn (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## g force (Dec 10, 2009)

"Babysitter Wanted"....an odd horror film.


----------



## llion (Dec 10, 2009)

Shopgirl - With Clare Danes and Steve Martin. The romance between these two was a bit queasy/unlikely but it was a very sweet film overall. Clare Danes's character was like a grown-up version of the character she played in My so called Life!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

nothing new. Dead pool


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2009)

the penultimate two episodes of Battlestar Galactica.  

Damn it's exciting (if rather abusrd, to say the least). Won't be going out tonight til it's done I imagine


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2009)

Weeping Bill Adama is relatively funny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2009)

belboid said:


> the penultimate two episodes of Battlestar Galactica.
> 
> Damn it's exciting (if rather abusrd, to say the least). Won't be going out tonight til it's done I imagine



Get ready for some incredible disappointment. You sound like you have been building this up more than I did.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh and I watched the last two episodes of four to doomsday - Dr Who (Davidson). I enjoyed it I think, but I know this was almost certainly down to alcohol. 
Anyone know what happened to Nissa in the next episode?


----------



## zenie (Dec 11, 2009)

Ingloroious Basterds - was good 

also watched

The Return http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0376968/ which was beautiful and very sad.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 11, 2009)

Is it worth sticking with Zenie? I was awed by the first 10 minutes with the Jew hunter dude, then thought 'Hmmm' at the next bit...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Is it worth sticking with Zenie?



i reckon so


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 11, 2009)

Burn After Reading. Made me chuckle.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 12, 2009)

having watched no films for yonks this week I've watched 

Narnia: The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe
Narnia: prince Caspian - both better than expected but had to endure the annoying kids. 
Righteous Kill - DeNiro and Pachino but it didn't hold my attention.
Layer Cake
51st State 
O Brother Where Art Thou
Human Traffic - four films of pure silliness
300 - Thoroughly enjoyable  loved the animation style 
The Painted Veil - reasonable, very pretty 
Robots - better than some of the animations I've seen in a while 
The Last King of Scotland - not as emotive as the book

that will prolly do me for a while.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 12, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Is that Beta House, Naked Mile or Book Of Love?
> 
> Basically teen soft porn (not that there's anything wrong with that)



Yeah, Book of Love. I couldn't believe there was a 7th. Eugene Levy is the only one who's been in all 7


----------



## Voley (Dec 12, 2009)

The latest Indiana Jones movie. It was ace.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Get ready for some incredible disappointment. You sound like you have been building this up more than I did.



gawwd, you have such a bloody downer on modern sci fi, never good enough for you, not like in the seventies, eh?


I hate it when you're right 

To be fair - the first hour was great, the last three minutes spot on, and I'll just pretend that the other half hour actually took no more than five minutes, christ that bit was crap.


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2009)

Lovefilm yet again posted my low priority discs which I only put on there so I get my number up to the required ten items.

_Doghouse_ -Worst film I've seen in quite a while. Actually switched it off half way through. Not funny, not scary, looks ultra cheap, Danny Dyer. 

Then I tried _A Haunting in Connecticut _which sent me too sleep. Tried three times and snoozed off every time.

Got my best mate coming round tonight for a DVD allnighter. I'll fire up the HD projector and we'll watch something decent.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 12, 2009)

episodes 2, 3 and 4 of american gothic, i only saw half of the original series and most of those, i have since found out, were shown out of sequence, no wonder i couldn't make head nor tail of what was going on


----------



## pboi (Dec 12, 2009)

latest two eps of friday night lights.


epic


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2009)

Reno said:


> Lovefilm yet again posted my low priority discs which I only put on there so I get my number up to the required ten items.
> 
> _Doghouse_ -Worst film I've seen in quite a while. Actually switched it off half way through. Not funny, not scary, looks ultra cheap, Danny Dyer.
> 
> ...



blimey, i have the opposite problem - i have over 1000 DVDs in my queue and they only ever send me the ones that i can't remember ordering or why i have ordered them.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2009)

belboid said:


> gawwd, you have such a bloody downer on modern sci fi, never good enough for you, not like in the seventies, eh?
> 
> 
> I hate it when you're right
> ...



Am I? I loved BSG until it suffered from being 'made up as it went along'. I feel a bit cheated. What was that plan that the cylons had then? Was that to blow up all the humans and chase who was left? Ugh. Someone please just write a cool story and stick to it from start to finish. When we were wondering who the final 5 were so were the writers. 

Good modern sci fi?  Firefly, futurama, and quite surprisingly I think, 'lost' is back on track.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 12, 2009)

New eps of 30 Rock and Misfits (which I'm really starting to love)


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> blimey, i have the opposite problem - i have over 1000 DVDs in my queue and they only ever send me the ones that i can't remember ordering or why i have ordered them.



I used to have loads in my queue, but there just isn't that much out right now that don't own or that I haven't seen and still want to see.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2009)

i have a lot to see! i tend to get obsessive and want to watch all of a particular directors films, cos they do tend to send those in batches. i also found a list of all the films moviedrome ever broadcast on bbc2 and ordered all the available ones. that was a couple of hundred. ridiculous and unmanageable. the list never shrinks. i will never get to watch all the films i want to watch!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 12, 2009)

Just watched the last 2 episodes of Six Feet Under, S4




this series has had me in big tears all the way through, without being in the slightest bit schmaltzy.  *sob*


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Inglourious Basterds* - it's all over the place and maybe too long but still a return to form for QT after the disappointments of the second Kill Bill film and Death Proof.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 13, 2009)

Burn after reading - Excellent movie, but somehow just didn't feel like a Coen Bros movie


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2009)

ren & stimpy - it was funny when i was 19 and stoned but it's just shit now


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Romper Stomper

one of the best line in a film ever...
_We came to wreck everything and ruin your life... God sent us _


----------



## Reno (Dec 13, 2009)

Had a friend round and I showed her _Synecdoche, New York_, which is a great film to re-watch, because on a second viewing there are so many new things to notice. One of my favourite films of the year.

We also watched _Just Another Love Story_, basically a classic film noir, set in modern Denmark. Starts off as rather disorientating with too fancy editing and camera work (my friend nearly made me switch it off and I had to convince her to stick with it), but once the characters are established and the story starts to twist and turn it's great fun.

Ended the night with _Coffin Rock_ an Australian thriller which I hadn't seen before. Kept us awake till at 3am, but was not that good.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 14, 2009)

A movie called Panic, with William Macy, Neve Campbell, Tracy Ullman, and Donald Sutherland.

Lots of angst, but Campbell is good as the neurotic patient at the psychiatrist's office. Irresistible!


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Am I? I loved BSG until it suffered from being 'made up as it went along'. I feel a bit cheated. What was that plan that the cylons had then? Was that to blow up all the humans and chase who was left? Ugh. Someone please just write a cool story and stick to it from start to finish. When we were wondering who the final 5 were so were the writers.
> 
> Good modern sci fi?  Firefly, futurama, and quite surprisingly I think, 'lost' is back on track.



naah, completely wrong agian.  Lousy comparators too.  firefly only got one series, so didn;t have enough chance to turn crap.  futurama is a series off one offs, it doesnt have or need to same overall story arc, much easier.  lost, I gave up long ago, but as you've just said, it was shite for at least some of its run.  BSG was consistently well written, reasonably plotted, both long and short -term, and only a little bit too schmaltzy.

Just had a shitty ast episode


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 14, 2009)

Matador, an Almodovar film from the 80s, it was pretty good, quite straight for him though. i think it one of Robert Rodriguez's 1st films. then a bit of "Tal Para Cual" a Mexican film, but there were no subtitles so i got bored. then the beginning of 35 Shots Of Rum, but the subtitles weren't working on this either, i could follow it at the start anyway but i though it might get more complicated later so i stopped it. then the end of "Epic Movie" on TV, which is no doubt the worst film i have ever seen any part of.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

Just watched _American Dog_, a documentary about James Ellroy. It didn't tell me a huge amount that I hadn't already read about but it was good to hear about his obsessions.

For the record, they're:
Female murder victims
His dead mother
Voyeurism
Sniffing women's pants. 

Not many authors tell you stuff like this.  I was quite surprised to hear that the LAPD had given him an award, though, considering he routinely portrays them as brutally corrupt. Originally made for French TV, I think. Worth watching if you like his stuff.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ren & stimpy - it was funny when i was 19 and stoned but it's just shit now



I still like Ren and Stimpy.  Have just ordered first 3 series for my lass for xmas.  We've ordered each other a fuckton of stuff that we both like


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

Caché

Totally ace according to the reviews, but dragged a bit for me. A lot of French films do. Juliette Binoche is very nice though.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 14, 2009)

NVP said:


> Caché
> 
> Totally ace according to the reviews, but dragged a bit for me. A lot of French films do. *Juliette Binoche is very nice* though.



Very nice?


VERY NICE??

I would marry her


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, her husband's a dick to her in this movie and I found myself mentally screaming 'FFS! That's JULIETTE BINOCHE you're alienating! Are you fucking insane?!'


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm watching season 1 of spiral.
it's good, but the writing is a bit shit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't stop thinking about Neve Campbell.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 14, 2009)

Seasons 1-7 of Monk.  I like watching a character who is even more obsessive/compulsive than I am.  I spent a couple of days snowed in and it was the only thing in the house I hadn't watched a million times.  Thank god for libraries.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm watching season 1 of spiral.
> it's good, but the writing is a bit shit.



I did find myself thinking 'Hmmm, is this really the best French telly can do?' having read loads of super-glowy reviews about how real it all was.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2009)

belboid said:


> naah, completely wrong agian.  Lousy comparators too.  firefly only got one series, so didn;t have enough chance to turn crap.  futurama is a series off one offs, it doesnt have or need to same overall story arc, much easier.  lost, I gave up long ago, but as you've just said, it was shite for at least some of its run.  BSG was consistently well written, reasonably plotted, both long and short -term, and only a little bit too schmaltzy.
> 
> Just had a shitty ast episode



I didn't say BSG was shit, I said it ended badly. I was just more affected by the bad end because it could have shaped up to be a masterpiece if they had just written it, or at least a story arc before they started filming it. Firefly not going on long enough to be shit does not make it shit. At least it had a finite story arc already written for the first series (it was cut half way though, despite everyone involved being paid up to finish the series - the comic books and the film are basically the second half). Most sci-fi is shit from the off. I mentioned Futurama because I love it. I couldn't think of anything else sc-fi that was actually good. 
I adore Sapphire and Steel, Old Doctor Who, Lexx (series 1&2) but I am well aware that they are not shining examples of good telly. 

What would you suggest? Andromida? Babylon 5, Farscape? Space Precinct?


----------



## Belushi (Dec 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What would you suggest? Andromida? Babylon 5, Farscape? Space Precinct?



Farscape was awesome once you got past the muppets in space thing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 15, 2009)

Something, Something, Something Darkside.

Not as good as Blue Harvest, but very funny nonetheless.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2009)

Belushi said:


> Farscape was awesome once you got past the muppets in space thing.



I watched quite a lot but never ever got past the muppets in space thing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 15, 2009)

You like Lexx, so are in no position to criticise Andromeda


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2009)

In andromeda he has a telescopic staff that is also a gun and in one memorable episode is shown to have a hitherto unmentioned anti-aircraft mode. Awesome.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 15, 2009)

And it has Rommy, the hottest ship's avatar this side of The Culture. 

I need to emphasise the utter hotness of Rommy here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> You like Lexx, so are in no position to criticise Andromeda



I like the 'home made' feel of it and it tries to be dark and funny. Andromida is highly polished american shite at it's best/worst. It's like space captain zep from alpha centuri or something. Ugh.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yeah, her husband's a dick to her in this movie and I found myself mentally screaming 'FFS! That's JULIETTE BINOCHE you're alienating! Are you fucking insane?!'





I watched a couple more episodes of Six Feet Under S5 (ta belboid )


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2009)

I watched 20 minutes of GI Joe and half an hour of City of Ember before they went back into their Lovefilm envelopes. Gave up on rubbish movies and watched three episodes of Project Runway Season 6 instead.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2009)

Pilot for Sons of Anarchy. I'm loving that.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 15, 2009)

Is GI Joe shit shit, as opposed to mindlessly entertaining shit? Damn shame if it's the former.


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2009)

I never know what this "mindless entertainment" thing means. Obviously I knew I wasn't going to see something like Haneke's The White Ribbon here. I believe even a blockbuster should have reasonably engaging characters, something resembling a plot and coherently edited sequences where you knwo who does what to whom. GI Joe is one of those films which are like watching someone else play a computer game and that's the most boring thing I could imagine doing. If one CG action scene after another and not much else is your idea of fun then it may be for you.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 15, 2009)

Ah, someone with huge over-expectations of a genre. I take it you can't stand 50s B-Movies then? Or are you one of those people who have 'reclaimed' the intellectual ground on mindless pop entertainment from a few decades ago simply on the basis that it's old and can serve as a sociological snapshot of the period's social mores, standards and other stuff?


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, I do love 50s B-movies. I don't know how something as smart as The Incredible Shrinking Man or Them ! compares in any way to a film as soulless as GI Joe.

You are making a hell of a lot assumptions about me because I've rejected one particularely poor film.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 15, 2009)

Watched the end of Series 3 of the Wire.  Shit!!  Can't believe it.

Watched the start of series 4 of the Wire.  Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit!!  Can't believe it.

LOVED the Omar/Brother Mauzone standoff scene in ep 9, series 3.  Think it was ep 9, anyway.


----------



## soluble duck (Dec 15, 2009)

I finally got round to watching Synecdoche, New York. I wasn't very impressed. I often like Kaufman's films, when he's not the director I guess, but this was just self indulgent, obviously too self referential and boring. Didn't really enjoy much about it apart from Philip Seymour Hoffmann who was good as always, and some of the other actors. It was a pretty cliched mess to be honest, particularly the stuff about his wife: 'Genius artist goes to Berlin', having been in Berlin quite alot recently, even I can tell the accents they put on are awful, the Maria character literally just does the whole 'v for w' and 'ze for the' routine.

That annoyed me so I watched hours and hours of Reno 911!, which, if anyne haven't seen it, is one of the best American comedy series imo. Its like a mockumentary Cops, but all ad libbed and very punchy. Then I watched an episode of the Day Today, as I was rather baked


----------



## chazegee (Dec 15, 2009)

^
Yup.


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2009)

soluble duck said:


> I'Genius artist goes to Berlin', having been in Berlin quite alot recently, even I can tell the accents they put on are awful, the Maria character literally just does the whole 'v for w' and 'ze for the' routine



I'm German and while I've mastered a "th" I still pronounce "w" as "v" after 26 years in London. 

There is no such thing as one foreign accent. They vary, greatly depending on the individuals aptitute for pronounciation, so I never understand why people believe they are specialisits in every possible variation of foreign accents. Apart from that, Jennifer Jason Leigh is supposed to be a charicature, as seen through Caden's eyes.

Of all the things in the film, to focus on this minor detail and character to dismiss it strikes me as rather odd.


----------



## soluble duck (Dec 15, 2009)

Reno said:


> Of all the things in the film, to focus on this minor detail and character to dismiss it strikes me as rather odd.



Yeh I guess, it was just one little bit that annoyed me that I rememberd, I really dismissed it because I didn't enjoy it 




p.s. I love the way German's say 'w' instead of 'v'


----------



## zenie (Dec 15, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Is it worth sticking with Zenie? I was awed by the first 10 minutes with the Jew hunter dude, then thought 'Hmmm' at the next bit...


 
Yes, it's a good film, nice and gorey too.  

Tried to watch Lust Caution the other night but the subtitles are so fast I got a headache after about half an hour trying to keep up with them, and the boyfriend gave up straight away. 

Is it any good? It was meant to be


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 15, 2009)

The whole of Neverwhere, which i got very cheap on Amazon.....never watched it before !


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> The whole of Neverwhere, which i got very cheap on Amazon.....never watched it before !



awful production values, but worth it to see Patterson Joseph as De Carrabas.


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> awful production values, but worth it to see Patterson Joseph as De Carrabas.



It wasn't as bad as i expected actually.............

*crosses fingers and wishes very hard for a film of American Gods*


----------



## Voley (Dec 15, 2009)

_Something Something Something Darkside_, the new Family Guy Star Wars film.

Probably not as good overall as Blue Harvest but some really good jokes in it. I won't ruin the joke but I watched the bit where Princess Leia says 'I love you' to Han Solo about ten times with tears running down my cheeks. Very good.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 15, 2009)

The day the country died

docu-film about 80's anarcho punk.


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2009)

first four eps of 30 Rock.

Most amusing


----------



## rennie (Dec 17, 2009)

I watched Before Sunset. It made me cry.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 17, 2009)

Watched a bit of Sahara. I got bored and my mind began to wander so I went to bed. 
Did they get the girl and kill the baddies?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2009)

Episodes 8 and 9 of Six Feet Under, S5

*sobs*

This is one I wouldn't buy the box set of, it's just too fucking emotionally draining for me


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 18, 2009)

The Guard Post. Korean horror-ish film with not enough blood and guts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2009)

More Sons of Anarchy

This serious proper reeks of testosterone and is entirely awesome


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 18, 2009)

I watched a strange, but ok little film called Statten Island with Vincent D'onofrio and Ethan Hawke.


----------



## pboi (Dec 18, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> More Sons of Anarchy
> 
> This serious proper reeks of testosterone and is *entirely awesome*



this


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Mega Shark versus Giant Octopus* - stars Debbie Gibson as the most unconvincing female scientist since Denise Richards in The World Is Not Enough. At least the bit where...



Spoiler



...the mega shark jumps out of the ocean and takes down a passenger jet...


... is pretty


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> *Mega Shark versus Giant Octopus* - stars *Debbie Gibson*



Is this real?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 19, 2009)

Vengeance - the new Johnnie To film which i've been waiting for all year. A step back towards the Misson/Exiled type films he's best at - in fact this is pretty much them two films merged together. Fantastic. The most visially and physically inventive set pieces i've ever seen out of Hong Kong, and stuffed full of Melville allusions - Johnny Hallyday walks around in a trenchcoat and trilby the wholetime and and is called Costello - not Jef Costello, but Frank Costello, the Italian release of Le samouraï being titled Frank Costello, Face of an Angel.  To is producing a remake of The Red Circle (i think he'll end up directing it myself). Second most enjoyable film of 2009.

The Girl Who Played with Fire - second part of the adaptation of Stieg Larsson's Millenium trilogy. Fairly decent mainstream thriller, much like the first. Fans of the books don't sound too happy though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is this real?



Don't waste your time. The film is so gash it's not even funny.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2009)

disc 2 of season 1 of 30 Rock.

there was much laughter.  Then more.


----------



## pboi (Dec 19, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Vengeance - the new Johnnie To film which i've been waiting for all year. A step back towards the Misson/Exiled type films he's best at - in fact this is pretty much them two films merged together. Fantastic. The most visially and physically inventive set pieces i've ever seen out of Hong Kong, and stuffed full of Melville allusions - Johnny Hallyday walks around in a trenchcoat and trilby the wholetime and and is called Costello - not Jef Costello, but Frank Costello, the Italian release of Le samouraï being titled Frank Costello, Face of an Angel.  To is producing a remake of The Red Circle (i think he'll end up directing it myself). Second most enjoyable film of 2009.
> 
> The Girl Who Played with Fire - second part of the adaptation of Stieg Larsson's Millenium trilogy. Fairly decent mainstream thriller, much like the first. Fans of the books don't sound too happy though.



what was nr1?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 19, 2009)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2009)

Battle beyond the stars.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2009)

Trapdoor


----------



## Voley (Dec 19, 2009)

Bruno. Didn't find it as funny as Borat but still lol'd a fair bit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Guns of Navarone last night, part of Rio Bravo this morning. Hotel fare.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 20, 2009)

Tokyo Gore Police -


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2009)

Zombie Strippers - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0960890/



> Badgers? Badgers? We don't need no stinking badgers


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is this real?



Yes, it is real and it's fucking awful apart from the moment I mentioned in the spoiler box. Badly acted, piss-poor effects for the most part and some of the worst dialogue I've ever heard.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Yes, it is real and it's fucking awful apart from the moment I mentioned in the spoiler box. Badly acted, piss-poor effects for the most part and some of the worst dialogue I've ever heard.



Well, since I posted 'is this real' I have watched a film with Jenna Jameson listed as the lead part so I guess nothing will ever surprise me again


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> *Mega Shark versus Giant Octopus* - stars Debbie Gibson as the most unconvincing female scientist since Denise Richards in The World Is Not Enough. At least the bit where...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought this film was a post-modern masterpiece


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 20, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Yes, it is real and it's fucking awful apart from the moment I mentioned in the spoiler box. Badly acted, piss-poor effects for the most part and some of the worst dialogue I've ever heard.



But it knows it's shit.  Therefore it's good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2009)

Bollocks is it


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> But it knows it's shit.  Therefore it's good.



I think it's a case of someone trying to make one of those 'so bad they're good' movies but not really knowing how to. It's horribly charmless when it could have been a lot of fun.


----------



## OneStrike (Dec 20, 2009)

Alexander the Great.  I enjoyed it for an old school epic and a bit of infortainment.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 20, 2009)

This weekend I've watched Moon, In The Loop and Star Trek.

Star Trek was...refreshing, actually.

In The Loop...loved it..."F star star cunt!"  

Moon is a gem and the best of the three, for me.


----------



## OneStrike (Dec 20, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> This weekend I've watched Moon, In The Loop and Star Trek.
> 
> Star Trek was...refreshing, actually.
> 
> ...



 Interesting,  all 3 are on my soon list,  least of all moon to be honest, i'll check them all asap.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 21, 2009)

*The Rocker* - slight but likeable comedy with Rainn Wilson from The US Office.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2009)

Eden Is West, latest Costa-Gavras - picaresque on an illegal immigrant trying to reach Paris/eden/etc. First half was clumsy rubbish, 2nd half very very good. Riccardo Scamarcio played it like Masina playing Chaplin - and the final scene seems to emphasise this, but instead of walking towards the camera laughing and crying like in Nights of Cabiria, he did the opposite and slunk away into the hidden world. Not his best work by any means, but better and more engaged than a whole heap of other films released this year.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 21, 2009)

Tokyo zombie.

Good first half, then got more than a little dull when it jumped 5 years into the future. The end was back to form but on the whole not a great film. Tadanobu Asano was great, fantastic understated comedy performance. I didn't think I had seem him in anything since ichi the killer but apparently he was the main guy (peeper) in party 7 and a shit load of other stuff, he looks completely different in every film.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 21, 2009)

Solaris; original Russian version. Mesmerising.


----------



## belboid (Dec 21, 2009)

City of Men, the film version.  pretty good, very cheery sunday afternoon fare.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 21, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> This weekend I've watched Moon, In The Loop and Star Trek.
> 
> Star Trek was...refreshing, actually.
> 
> ...



I watched Star Trek as well. And made my Mrs watch it too. She doesnt really like 'my kind of films' although she *loved* Heat and Goodfellas, and she enjoyed this too. Fairly romps along and some great set pieces and effects.

Its no brain fun fun fun without getting cloyed in the trekkie sentimentality but at the same time paying it an affectionate wink.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 21, 2009)

My brother is an only child

Good enjoyable tale about the political differences between two brothers living through the 'Anni di Piombe/years of lead' in Italy in the 70's. There's still a better film to be made out of this era though.

Maybe the recently released 'Prima Linea' will be part of that?!


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 21, 2009)

Nixon / Frost


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 22, 2009)

*In The Loop* - funny in parts but not a patch on The Thick Of It


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2009)

I watched a (legitmate) screener of _Precious_. This is an overhyped US indie film about a much abused black, obese teenage girl in 1980s Harlem, NY. Overly simplistic this often feels like an "issue of the week" TV movie. The fantasy sequences the girl escapes to during moments of stress are embarrassing in their obviousness. Among all the fawning, film has been accused of racism by some critics in the US, but I don't think that's the case. Still, it's poverty porn really. 

The performances are quite good though, with Mariah Carey surprisingly credible and unglamorous in a small role as the girls social worker. Apparently she took the role when Helen Mirren (of all people), dropped out.


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2009)

end of Season 1 of 30 Rock.    Marvellous.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 22, 2009)

9 (2009) directed by Shane Acker, not to be confused with Nine (2009)
Quite decent animated sci-fi film, great design & animation but was a bit short at 79m.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs

Ridiculous from start to finish and great fun. Loved the style and the characters, loads of laughs, way better than most of the 'kids films for adults'.


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 22, 2009)

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 22, 2009)

2010 - The Year We Make Contact.


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 22, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> 2010 - The Year We Make Contact.



The film was a massive improvement on the book.


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> The film was a massive improvement on the book.



The book must have been reeeaaaly bad then.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 23, 2009)

watched Anvil: The story of Anvil - silly canadian metalists do silly things 

Severance - I should have taken heed when i saw it has danny dyer in it and turned it off. how we got to the end i don't know! 

[url="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094226"/]The Untouchables[/url] highly enjoyable and i'm not into american gangster films.

and sleepy hollow which is one of my most watched films.

and seasons 4&5 of house and 1&2 of the inbetweeners hmm


----------



## kittyP (Dec 23, 2009)

wiskey said:


> Severance - I should have taken heed when i saw it has danny dyer in it and turned it off. how we got to the end i don't know!



I quite like that film in a totally stupid kinda way. 

We watched Treasure Planet after trawling through the hundreds of films we have and being in to much of a state to make a proper decision.
It was actually quite enjoyable. 
I am not a fan of Disney but it was quite different to most of their stuff if you manage to shut your ears to a few terrible songs.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Changeling* - Clint Eastwood film starring Angelina Jolie as a single parent taking on the LAPD to find her missing son. Not as emotionally involving as it should have been, although Jolie's surprisingly good in it.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm watching Wizards by Ralph Bakshi.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 23, 2009)

heinous seamus said:


> I'm watching Wizards by Ralph Bakshi.



Wizards is a classic  I watched Coonskin a few months ago. worth it for Barry White's voice over. I prefer his version of LOTR too.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2009)

Harry Brown - Michael Caine does Dirty Harry on a council estate. It was crap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2009)

was it worse than the death wish movies? michael caine naturally has a high opinion of it, claiming he deserved an oscar cos he cries!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 24, 2009)

people in furry suits today -

Ewoks: The Battle For Endor  it had to be finally watched to satisfy the teenage Star Wars fanboy geek in me. Couldn't help thinking I was watching "Peadobear: The Movie" at various points. 

Where The Wild Things Are - looked fantastic & the Karen O soundtrack was gorgeous but the plot was just boring I kept nodding off. Shame


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2009)

i saw two appalling films recently - world trade center and doghouse - both of them exploitative pieces of trash in extremely poor taste.
the former stars nicolas cage and the latter stars danny dyer.
they are both actors with severely limited talents and tend to appear in very bad movies yet there's something about their screen presence that fascinates me. cage, mainly because of his ludicrous haircuts and his unnerving ability to make a bad movie worse just by pulling a face. dyer does so by essentially playing himself in every film: a repellent cockerknee oaf who's like a cross between big vern and sid the sexist from viz, yet he keeps getting work.
world trade center's a weird film. it doesn't stretch cage's ability too much as all he's really required to do is to grow a moustache and lie paralysed in some rubble for most of the film's running time. he doesn't even have a fancy wig, though the film's most amusing moment is when he's running from the first building falling down to the second building. he looks up in horror at the falling debris as he runs. it's really quite a sight - have you ever tried running whilst looking up? it's almost impossible, yet cage never puts a foot wrong.
the weirdest element of the film is the character of a twitchy ex-marine who decides that the country is at war and goes to help at ground zero, finding cage and partner in the rubble, thus rescuing them. he's portrayed as a near-psychotic hawkish unblinking robozealot single-mindedly doing his bit.it's hard to see the person the character's based on being happy with this portrayal. wiki says that he wasn't happy at all and also that there are a number of distortions of the true events that upset people - one of them was that one of the rescuers inexplicably being changed from a black character to a white character. 
doghouse is also in dubious taste but at least it's deliberately so. dyer and his mates ditch their partners (all nagging harridans) for the weekend to cheer up a mate who's just got divorced from some woman who just doesn't understand him. all of them show zero self-awareness and are cheerfully sexist and misogynist (to give things just the thinnest veneer of political correctness, one of them is gay, though he won't let his effeminate boyfriend tag along) . they arrive at a village they're supposed to staying at, only to find it over-run by 'zombirds' who are all out to trap them and kill them. they have some kind of virus or something. all the zombies are dressed like various sexist stereotypes, so there's a dominatrix type, a librarian type, a horsy/hunty posh type, a snippy hairdresser/beautician type, a fat ugly type etc etc. dyer and co take turns calling them slags and fight back with improvised bloke weapons such as footballs and golf clubs, giving these sad-eyed pricks ample opportunities to justifiably mete out violence to women. it would be offensive if it wasn't so outrageously intended to be so. they should have called it slags from hell.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 24, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> I prefer his version of LOTR too.



I haven't seen it but I can tell he really loves LOTR!


----------



## rollinder (Dec 24, 2009)

Recent viewing: 
Doctor Who - The Time Meddler.  This was the story that got me properly into Doctor Who (first I'd seen apart from fragments of Sylvester's last two series in 88/89 - when I was 8/9) First time I've seen this since the repeat in 92  
lols at Hartnell swinging between finding it hilarious and being secretly impressed  at the Monk having gramaphones etc. in 1066 and being outraged plus imaging  some of the lines about Hamlet on the telly and him finding it despicable that someone would dare to change time at Tennent.

Most of series two of Bottom, watched Holy yesterday - "Gold, Frankenstein and Grr"  that and The Muppets Christmas Caroll (which is lovely) made me feel all Chtristmassy ahh


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 24, 2009)

'angel heart' in 4:3 ratio.

great film.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i saw two appalling films recently - world trade center and doghouse - both of them exploitative pieces of trash in extremely poor taste.
> the former stars nicolas cage and the latter stars danny dyer.
> they are both actors with severely limited talents and tend to appear in very bad movies yet there's something about their screen presence that fascinates me. cage, mainly because of his ludicrous haircuts and his unnerving ability to make a bad movie worse just by pulling a face. dyer does so by essentially playing himself in every film: a repellent cockerknee oaf who's like a cross between big vern and sid the sexist from viz, yet he keeps getting work.
> world trade center's a weird film. it doesn't stretch cage's ability too much as all he's really required to do is to grow a moustache and lie paralysed in some rubble for most of the film's running time. he doesn't even have a fancy wig, though the film's most amusing moment is when he's running from the first building falling down to the second building. he looks up in horror at the falling debris as he runs. it's really quite a sight - have you ever tried running whilst looking up? it's almost impossible, yet cage never puts a foot wrong.
> ...



Considering how much I can't stand Oliver Stone, I didn't mind World Trade Centre too much. Having Cage buried in a heap of rubble made him slightly less annoying than usual.

Doghouse on the other hand was staggeringly awful and offensive. On some crappy film forum I've been called a politically correct fascist for pointing out that this may just be the most misogynistic piece of crap I have ever seen. Apart from that the film is neither funny nor scary, which is a big fail for a "horror comedy" I can't think of many films so devoid of any sort of merit, every singe aspect of it was terrible. Actually I switched it off 40 minutes in...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2009)

death wish 2 is perhaps the most offensive film i've ever seen. and a time to kill is staggeringly offensive in the extreme but perhaps only because it so badly mishandles issues i care a lot about. rambos 3 and 4 are up there too.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> was it worse than the death wish movies? michael caine naturally has a high opinion of it, claiming he deserved an oscar cos he cries!



It's more pretentious, but plays like some bad ITV drama and ultimately carries the same pro-vigilante message as Death Wish.  The couple of junkies who are supposed to be major villains, are hilariously unbelievable and the writing is full of poor contrivances, which completely undermines the credibility of the film as making some sort of statement about "broken Britain". Caine is a good actor but he's also a Tory tosser, so I'm not surprised he rates this.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 24, 2009)

looking forward to watching some dirty harry dvd's in HD.

what's the one which starts off with a tense hold-up at a bank which sees harry callaghan resolve matters by fish-tailing into the glass frontage and taking out the cash-driven crooks?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2009)

Reno said:


> It's more pretentious, but plays like some bad ITV drama and ultimately carries the same pro-vigilante message as Death Wish.  The couple of junkies who are supposed to be major villains, are hilariously unbelievable and the writing is full of poor contrivances, which completely undermines the credibility of the film as making some sort of statement about "broken Britain". Caine is a good actor but he's also a Tory tosser, so I'm not surprised he rates this.



i need to see it still though cos revenge fantasies/justice/vigilantism are kind of my thing. and michael caine as the voice of the daily express doing what smallminded bigots think rather than do is an intriguing setup.
btw have you seen taken?


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2009)

I liked _Taken_. It's fun in a 50s pulp movie way and Liam Neeson is fantastic. 

I wasn't averse to some hoodie blasting wish fulfillment fantasy having previously been mugged by the pond life on my estate, but _Harry Brown _just isn't very interesting or entertaining. It's too self important for cheap thrills and too unbelievable to make any sort of valuable statement about the issues it thinks it deals with.




I also watched _Skin_, which was better than I thought it would be. It's based on the true story or Sandra Laing who was born a black child to conservative white parents in 1950s South Africa when some recessive gene kicked in and how that eventually tore her family apart and made legal headlines. It starred Sophie Okonedo, who is maybe a bit too low key to hold the centre of a film and Sam Neill and Alice Krige (who has always been one of my favorite under-appreciated actresses) as her parents.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2009)

You have to give Taken it's due, it is unashamedly revenge nastiness done with panache. Silly and brutal yeah. But it does not pretend to anything other than a well shot piece of violent retribution.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 24, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> looking forward to watching some dirty harry dvd's in HD.
> 
> what's the one which starts off with a tense hold-up at a bank which sees harry callaghan resolve matters by fish-tailing into the glass frontage and taking out the cash-driven crooks?



IIRC, that's either The Dead Pool or the first one, Dirty Harry. It's hard to tell with the Dirty Harry franchise as there's so much shooting in them anyway that one shootout tends to dissolve into another.

I've been watching, of late:

Le Mans: Steve's McQueen's feature about the world famous 24 hour race. Enjoyable if you're a hardcore petrolhead (and especially if you're also a sportscar racing nut with a penchant for old-school racing, like me. Cripplingly dull if you're not into cars or racing, however).

Sharpe: I have almost the whole series on DVD and always find Sean Bean's romps through the Napoleonic Wars to be enjoyable viewing. Plenty of violence, a bit of sauciness and not too much thinking required.

Once Upon A Time In The West: Sergio Leone's classic Western starring Charles Bronson as the enigmatic 'Man With A Harmonica', Jason Robards as the outlaw 'Cheyenne' and Henry Fonda (in his only bad guy role of his career) as the sadistic gunslinger 'Frank.' One of the all-time classics of the genre, IMHO.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 24, 2009)

Predator


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 24, 2009)

Stalingrad. Always brings a lump to the throat.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 24, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Stalingrad. Always brings a lump to the throat.



Stalingrad is pretty grim, I agree.

I might dig out my copy of Cross Of Iron later.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Braking Bad eps S02e02, 3, 4 - they kill him 
Then The First Great Train Robbery - Sean Connery, Donald Sutherland


----------



## Reno (Dec 25, 2009)

I fired up my projector and watched Logan's Run and Inglorious Basterds on Blu-ray. I love the first half of Logan's Run, but once Logan and Jessica leave the city the film becomes a bit of a drag.

I hadn't seen Inglorious Basterds and after the dissappointments that were the Kill Bill films and death Proof I hadn't been in a rush to see it. This was brilliant though, maybe the most entertaing film I've seen all year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2009)

i haven't seen logan's run since jenny agutter gave my first trouser feelings.


----------



## rollinder (Dec 25, 2009)

Joe Strummer #& The Mescaleros at the Fuji Rock Festival, Japan in '99 - bonus surprise dvd from something I bought on etsy. Pretty special gig & lots of Clash songs.


----------



## Reno (Dec 26, 2009)

Last night I watched a couple episodes of _The X-Files_ knock-off _Fringe_ and _District 9_. _District 9_ was fun, if a bit derivative (it's _Alien Nation _meets _The Fly_ done like _Cloverfield_). Amazing effects though and entertaining enough.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 26, 2009)

I watched a film called Between Two Worlds - it's an oldie about a group of people who have died and are on their way to judgement on a boat.

They don't know they're dead at first and then all slowly realise. They their fate is decided based upon their lives.

Very good film that I remembered watching when I was a kid.

I also watched the last 3 episodes of Curb Your Enthusiasm - very good.


----------



## Reno (Dec 26, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I watched a film called Between Two Worlds - it's an oldie about a group of people who have died and are on their way to judgement on a boat.



I've never heard of this one, so I just looked it up. Sounds interesting. Was that on the telly ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 26, 2009)

Reno said:


> I've never heard of this one, so I just looked it up. Sounds interesting. Was that on the telly ?



No, I got a torrent of it months ago.

It's no classic, but good afternoon telly stuff.


----------



## Reno (Dec 26, 2009)

Must try and get hold of it. I love this whole genre of 1940s supernatural fantasies.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 26, 2009)

Reno said:


> Must try and get hold of it. I love this whole genre of 1940s supernatural fantasies.



feel free to recommend some titles.


----------



## Reno (Dec 26, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> feel free to recommend some titles.



I think I'll start a thread for this.


----------



## Reno (Dec 26, 2009)

*30s/40s fantasy films*

*edit*


----------



## snackhead (Dec 26, 2009)

In the Loop, Frost Nixon and DiG!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 26, 2009)

Russian Ark 
and 
The Fall


----------



## sojourner (Dec 27, 2009)

Finished Six Feet Under S5, and yes, the final episode did live up to everyone's heavy hints that I might enjoy it

Started Deadwood - oh my god, why did I not watch this before??  Fucking fantastic - sat and watched 5 episodes on the trot.  Calamity!!   Just the way I wanted her to be portrayed 

First episode of The Thick of It, S1.  Brilliant.

I fucking LOVE the xmas hols


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 27, 2009)

Bad Lieutenent: Port of Call New Orleans - Werner Herzog directs Nic Cage - hmm! Not sure what I thought really - for a minute I thought it was gonna be good, but it wasn't really.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 27, 2009)

I watched The Way We Were. I've never fancied Redford before but I did yesterday.
*sigh* 
I was going to watch My Fair Lady too but I thought better of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2009)

i saw two more films that were inexplicably picked by me from lovefilm.
 the sentinel - a very by-the-book stop-the-president-being-killed political thriller. didn't care what was going to happen either way. i must have chosen it in yet another bout of wire-related enthusiasm cos it was directed by clark johnson.
sequestro express - a venezuelan crime thriller - the only film i've ever seen from there afaik. it's flashily edited/filmed/directed like so many recent thrillers- is tarantinesque a word yet? there's quite a few nice surprises and it never lets up, but it's glib and forgettable.
got a 3rd mystery choice in the dvd player, but on looking it up, i'm not sure i can be bothered - it's called scenes of a sexual nature. anyone seen it? is it worth the bother?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it a romcom with Andrew Lincoln?
I think I saw that and it was rubbish.
I only watched it because he's fit


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2009)

yes, i saw the first ten minutes and it has him leering at some hot young girl on hampstead heath and getting caught by his wife.
the girl is *very* hot and she's french, so i may have to watch it, even if it's crap.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes she was. That's the highlight though...
There is one interesting couple in it but I found it ultimately unrewarding. Be interested to hear what you make of it.


----------



## Reno (Dec 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> equestro express - a venezuelan crime thriller - the only film i've ever seen from there afaik. it's flashily edited/filmed/directed like so many recent thrillers- is tarantinesque a word yet? there's quite a few nice surprises and it never lets up, but it's glib and forgettable.



That film makes my top three of worst films of the decade. It was trying for a City of God look (never a good idea in my book) and ended up being quite staggeringly homophobic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2009)

Reno said:


> That film makes my top three of worst films of the decade. It was trying for a City of God look (never a good idea in my book) and ended up being quite staggeringly homophobic.


yes i suppose it was - it thought it was being clever with that particular bit of storyline but just ended up being offensive. 
the voiceover did it's best to assure us it was a sober look into the vicious circle of poverty and crime and the huge gap between rich and poor, but it didn't enlighten us much.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2009)

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 28, 2009)

Sons of Anarchy marathon till episode 8 of series 2. Wanted to forge ahead but it was 4 am.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2009)

Outnumbered on the box 
Bit of Blackadder 
Family Guy series 8


----------



## snackhead (Dec 28, 2009)

The Hangover, very silly and very funny.


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 28, 2009)

Star Trek 
Wolverine
Star Wars: The Clone Wars (Season 1)


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 28, 2009)

Indiana Jones- trilogy !


----------



## Looby (Dec 28, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Braking Bad eps S02e02, 3, 4 - ***********



Thanks a fucking bunch for the spoiler, I don't need to look forward to series 2 anymore. How kind. 

I just watched Bad Santa-fucking brilliant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Thanks a fucking bunch for the spoiler, I don't need to look forward to series 2 anymore. How kind.
> 
> I just watched Bad Santa-fucking brilliant.



"they" kill "him. who are they and who is he? you don't know, so no spoiler


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2009)

I had a friend round and we watched movies till 5am. 

First up was James Gray's _Two Lovers_. This deservedly turned up on many critics best films of the year lists, but nobody I know went to see this, which is a shame because it's a fantastic film. It's an excellent character study of a fragile man (Joaquin Phoenix in his best performance), an atmospheric mood piece and a rapturous love letter to new York City.

Then we watched the excellent French revenge drama/thriller _The Page Turner_. 

Then we watched an hour of a screener of_ The Road_, which was just a bit dull to be honest. Mind, the DVD wasn't graded properly and half of the film was so dark, you could barely make anything out. I'll give this another try when I can get hold of a decent DVD/Blu-ray release.

Then we watched _Eden Lake _and _Drag me to Hell _because we had worked our way through three bottles of wine and by 3am it was time for horror films.


----------



## Looby (Dec 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> you don't know, so no spoiler



I can guess. It's just a complete fucker when you really look forward to something and you accidentally read a spoiler. Put it in fucking spoiler codes if you want to blab about it. 

I haven't quoted you because I don't want to repeat it for the next person to read.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I can guess. It's just a complete fucker when you really look forward to something and you accidentally read a spoiler. Put it in fucking spoiler codes if you want to blab about it.
> 
> I haven't quoted you because I don't want to repeat it for the next person to read.



you can guess away as any intelligent viewer would, with or without someone saying someone gets killed in Breakin Bad s2. that's all you know about a suspenseful drama/thriller involving drug dealing and all sorts of other dangerous activity. how is knowing _someone_ gets killed going to spoil your enjoyment, unless you have a perverse masochistic desire to find out.
all is revealed here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Breaking_Bad_episodes#Season_2:_2009


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2009)

started watching star trek and after ten minutes i was bored shitless. they're all a bunch of twats. are we supposed to like any of them? but then the scene with the green skinned alien bird tipped things the other way and now i'm interested. i don't like any of them still though. cunts.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 30, 2009)

see for 1st time The Wicker Man on telly. What all the fuss about !


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 30, 2009)

No Country for Old Men. Liked it.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2009)

Episodes 4 & 5 of _Fringe_ and I'm getting bored with it. The cases are all like lesser X-Files episodes. Does this get any better ?

I tried to watch _Angels & Demons _which bored me ridgit within 30 minutes and I gave up.

Then  I watched both parts of _The Day of the Triffids_ which was meh.


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 30, 2009)

Watched the whole of LOTR (extended versions) back to back in a marathon all nighter at a good friend's who has a massive tv...............


am absolutely battered !


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> Watched the whole of LOTR (extended versions) back to back in a marathon all nighter at a good friend's who has a massive tv...............
> 
> 
> am absolutely battered !



^^^done that before. I think it's at Galadrial's gift-giving scene that you think 'Fuck me we are still only halfway through. Time for a wee dab of speed'


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> ^^^done that before. I think it's at Galadrial's gift-giving scene that you think 'Fuck me we are still only halfway through. *Time for a wee dab of speed'*



As if i would.............................


It actually took about 14 hours altogether accounting for fag breaks, piss breaks, general arguments, getting the sound and colour correct...........


probably drunk more booze than i have in the whole of the last year !


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 30, 2009)

The Tall Guy

(guilty pleasure  but still the best film Richard Curtis ever did IMO!)


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 30, 2009)

Reno said:


> Episodes 4 & 5 of _Fringe_ and I'm getting bored with it. The cases are all like lesser X-Files episodes. Does this get any better ?



I liked it from the beginning but, yes, it does get better. It's a bit all over the place at times and not all of the episodes work but I'm genuinely intrigued by the show's premise and really like the main characters. But then I'm very forgiving (I've even stuck with Lost).


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> Watched the whole of LOTR (extended versions) back to back in a marathon all nighter at a good friend's who has a massive tv...............



Good, good, good this ^ 

We have achieved it a couple of times and it is hardcore sloth over 683 minutes. I look forward to the day when we can do the two-part extended Hobbit followed by the three extended LOTR films muchly


----------



## MrA (Dec 30, 2009)

Watched "Law abiding Citizen" it was ace. Not going to win an Oscar but it was very entertaining.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

yesterday, watched "Went the Day Well"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Went_the_Day_Well?

Today

"Cottage to Let" 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cottage_to_let


stiff upper lip frenzy


----------



## Voley (Dec 30, 2009)

Harry Potter And The Half Blood Prince. First Harry potter film I've ever watched all the way through. The only other one i've ever seen had that fucking Dobby thing in it and had me hitting the off button about 15 minutes in. Quite enjoyed this one, though. Maybe I should watch one of the others.


----------



## Voley (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh and I watched Scarface for the umpteenth time a few nights back on telly, too. God I love that film. I've decided I want a horrible black-painted wall with a day-glo palm tree on it and a door in the middle in my flat now. And a circular bath in the middle of my living room floor.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2009)

NVP said:


> Harry Potter And The Half Blood Prince. First Harry potter film I've ever watched all the way through. The only other one i've ever seen had that fucking Dobby thing in it and had me hitting the off button about 15 minutes in. Quite enjoyed this one, though. Maybe I should watch one of the others.



I still haven't watched any of them - how many are there ?


----------



## starfish (Dec 30, 2009)

We were going to watch Moon but it took over 2 1/2 hours to download via the PSN so we'll watch it this weekend.


----------



## Reno (Dec 31, 2009)

NVP said:


> Harry Potter And The Half Blood Prince. First Harry potter film I've ever watched all the way through. The only other one i've ever seen had that fucking Dobby thing in it and had me hitting the off button about 15 minutes in. Quite enjoyed this one, though. Maybe I should watch one of the others.



The first two Chris Columbus directed Harry Potter films (the one with the house elf was the second and worst in the series) are tedius, poorly designed, whimsical fantasy by numbers rubbish, but the third film was directed by Alfonso Cuaron (Y tu mamá también, Children of Men) who is one of the greatest directors currently working and he steered the series into an entirely different and much darker direction. The films have been pretty good ever since.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2009)

as usual I spent too long posting about films to watch any


----------



## Reno (Dec 31, 2009)

The Hangover - Not really my type of thing, but OK for what it was. The Las Vegas section of Go is still better and funnier.

Paranormal Activity - Looks like I'm among those immune to the films scares. Blair Witch was the same for me.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 31, 2009)

Burn After Reading. Good film, typically Coen Bros stuff tho - top laffs punctuated with horribly real violence, bit meandery, superb cast acting superbly (Malkovich and Clooney especially) leading up to a final scene of such blackly comic genius I was laughing for about 5 minutes after the film finished.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 31, 2009)

NVP said:


> Oh and I watched Scarface for the umpteenth time a few nights back on telly, too. God I love that film. I've decided I want a horrible black-painted wall with a day-glo palm tree on it and a door in the middle in my flat now. And a circular bath in the middle of my living room floor.



I might have to go and buy that on Bluray today on my way home. I haven't watched it for _ages_, and the idea of being able to see that giant pile of coke in HD so good you can see the grains appeals to me.


----------



## pboi (Dec 31, 2009)

Dorian Gray - was alreet


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 31, 2009)

GAH! We watched about 1/2 of that 2 nights ago, and I thought it was so shockingly bad as to not merit mention on this thread!


----------



## pboi (Dec 31, 2009)

well im hungover and its the morning..but yeh, alreet is the best i can muster


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 31, 2009)

The Falcon and the Snowman. Sean Penn's whiny fantasist still makes me smile.


----------



## snackhead (Dec 31, 2009)

Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian 

Step Brothers


----------



## Reno (Jan 1, 2010)

Watched _The Brood _last night, the best of David Cronenberg's early horror films and my favorite of his films overall. This is one of the best horror films of the 70s and should be much better known. It's very atmospheric, full of great ideas and has a few set pieces that are still quite shocking, if not as gory as the exploding head in the better known, but inferior _Scanners_.

Also watched _Galaxy Quest _on Blu-ray. It's still class.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 1, 2010)

The Hangover - who on earth is that film aimed at!

It was weak.


----------



## pboi (Jan 1, 2010)

funny film


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 1, 2010)

Did it win a grammy or not Pauline? I dont see how it could myself being a film and all.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 1, 2010)

I watched the unbutchered full length version of 1900 - could've been wonderful if the terrible casting and too obvious manipulation in the 2nd half had been sorted. Still some wonderful ideas, images and ambition.

Also been having a mini Taviani bros session - The Subversives, Kaos, Padre Padrone, Under the sign of Scorpio


----------



## Reno (Jan 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Also been having a mini Taviani bros session - The Subversives, Kaos, Padre Padrone, Under the sign of Scorpio



Have you seen the Taviani's The Night of San Lorenzo (aka The Night of the Shooting Stars) ? One of my all time favourite films.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 1, 2010)

I have, i love the battle in the wheat (or corn or whatever it was). Wonderful film. I'm contemplating watching The Lark Farm tonight.


----------



## Mungy (Jan 1, 2010)

gray's anatomy


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 1, 2010)

pboi said:


> funny film



If it's aimed at you I can see why I didn't enjoy it.

It wasn't that funny at all.

A naked chinese man was the funniest thing in it.

A bunch of posh white people get drunk, do some dumb shit, treat everyone they meet like cunts, go home, and stay friends forever.

They were all horrible wankers, with horrible lives.


----------



## pboi (Jan 1, 2010)

its a comedy, get over yourself


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 1, 2010)

pboi said:


> its a comedy, get over yourself



It wasn't funny.


----------



## pboi (Jan 1, 2010)

just watched Up, thought it was really really good. Made me wish I watched it as a young boy, would have blown my mind!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought UP was great.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 1, 2010)

Just finished the 36th and final hour of Deadwood. The second finest visual entertainment I've ever seen; just so wonderfully conceived and executed.

What on earth can follow after The Wire and Deadwood . . .


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 1, 2010)

Watch some films?


----------



## pboi (Jan 1, 2010)

The Shield

Rome

US Office

Curb Your Enthusiasm

Arrested Development

The Sopranos

Band of Brothers


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe some films, European I guess. Prob time for the French New Wave - maybe a few months of that.

Yep more HBO; Rome, Oz, etc - I'll dig out all the threads that talk abut HBO and related gigs.

Phew, Deadwood was some ride . . .


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 1, 2010)

French new wave was 50 years ago g-dad.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 1, 2010)

Whats sort of film was 50 years old then?


----------



## pboi (Jan 1, 2010)

Angel-A


----------



## snackhead (Jan 1, 2010)

Being John Malkovich


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 2, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen: Surprisingly entertaining, but almost entirely ruined by a really dreadful, trite, predictable ending.

The Dark Knight: Much, much better 2nd time round and in HD. Really enjoyed it, quite gripped, to be honest.


----------



## Reno (Jan 2, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> What on earth can follow after The Wire and Deadwood . . .



Mad Men


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2010)

pboi said:


> Angel-A



I liked that. I think it's about time for a re-watch.


----------



## belboid (Jan 2, 2010)

Season 5 of The Shield.   Bloody great stuff.

And, especially to please butch - a film!  unfortunately for butch, and/or me, it was Twilight.  Not too bad actually


----------



## feldbach (Jan 2, 2010)

inglourious basterds...that colonel landa character was creepy - waltz deserves a best actor oscar nomination for that role. 
brad pitt was crap in it - his accent was annoying.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2010)

About 8 or 10 episodes of Fringe on NYD 
Now up to episode 10, series 2 and still liking the crazy show


----------



## sojourner (Jan 2, 2010)

Episodes 6 - 9 of Deadwood, S1

I am so unbelievably pleased that there are two more seasons to go


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2010)

watching fortunes of war atm, 4 episodes last night, another few tonight i reckon


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2010)

Inglourious Basterds. Really enjoyed it, particularly the long, tense scene in the basement. A few good laughs in it, too. Brad Pitt's Italian/Tennessee accent was fucking funny. He's really a pretty good comic actor these days, I think. He really made me laugh in Burn After Reading, recently, too. Much better than I thought it would be, given the reviews and the overly-analytical stuff I read about it here and elsewhere on the net. Good film.


----------



## avu9lives (Jan 2, 2010)

Coupla ben dover movies fer me this week startin wiv dat emma bird workin in office on her own! she wer a right dirty cow all dressed up fer a shaggin she was! fookin lucky i had me tissues andy coz i only lasted 5 fookin minutes! It wer only a fiver though so was well cheaper than the missus! Got da sam n maya one anawl but i aint hada chance ta watch it yet what wiv der wife n kids over christmas like

fookin have it!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2010)

District 9 again. A second viewing confirms it my favourite sci fi film of the year.


----------



## Reno (Jan 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> District 9 again. A second viewing confirms it my favourite sci fi film of the year.



I watched it for the second time this NYE and yes, it's really great. It actually improved on a second viewing for me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2010)

You have to feel a bit sorry for Cameron, any other year his would have been the critical and exonomic success of the year (in sci fi) but now he has to share the glory with District 9


----------



## digitell (Jan 2, 2010)

Watched District 9 for the first time on NYE, and I was totally blown away by it. I had heard that it was good, but I didn't expect it to be that good. Totally agree that it was the best sci-fi film of 2009.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm watching Brief Encounter.  It's lush.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2010)

Watched Pulp Fiction with my son - thoroughly enjoyable.

I noticed that Amanda Plummer's character says different lines at the end of the film as those from the start, even though it's supposed to be the same scene.

Anyway...just thought I'd share that.


----------



## feldbach (Jan 2, 2010)

digitell said:


> Watched District 9 for the first time on NYE, and I was totally blown away by it. I had heard that it was good, but I didn't expect it to be that good. Totally agree that it was the best sci-fi film of 2009.



i've heard so many good reviews from friends...i need to watch it soon i guess


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2010)

watched the rest of Fortunes of War, enjoyed it, classic 80s drama (set in ww2) 

and just watched Cutters Way, early 80s film with Jeff Bridges and John Heard, feels more like a early 70s kinda flick, very good imo, wasters investigate a murder, one eyed, one armed vietnam war vet takes on the man


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 3, 2010)

The Assasination of Richard Nixon, on telly. 

Great film, don't think I've heard it mentioned here before.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 3, 2010)

The most recent Star Trek movie, excellent, really enjoyed it.


----------



## dylans (Jan 3, 2010)

Man on Wire. The incredible, mental story of Philippe Petites incredible wire walk between the twin towers in 1974. 

Awesome. Absolutely sublime and breathtaking. The artistic crime of the century.


----------



## Reno (Jan 3, 2010)

_Up in the Air_, a comedy/drama with George Clooney about a company that businesses can hire to sack their staff. It was really good. It's one of those really well written semi-indie films like Sideways which don't reinvent the wheel, but feel quite truthful about their characters.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2010)

I watched Give 'em Hell, Malone - directed by Russell Mulcahy who also made Razorback, Highlander and Duran Duran vids!

It was alright.

Looks like they made the most of a fairly low budget and produced an over the top action noir not unlike 'Sin City'.

The first 5 minutes offers much more than the film delivers, but it's a great 5 minutes....and what follows is pretty good stuff.

Thomas Jane is actually good in this fim!


----------



## Sadken (Jan 3, 2010)

Election - really liked it, reminiscent of Rushmore which'll always play well with me

District 9 - Really liked this as well, dunno why i waited so long


----------



## feldbach (Jan 3, 2010)

dylans said:


> Man on Wire. The incredible, mental story of Philippe Petites incredible wire walk between the twin towers in 1974.
> 
> Awesome. Absolutely sublime and breathtaking. The artistic crime of the century.




yes saw that on tele a few months ago...loved it also.


----------



## thriller (Jan 3, 2010)

Watched Universal Solider: Regeneration. 

Also the French film: A Prophet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2010)

Primer. Nicely different kind of film. Gave me funny dreams. Worth another watch I think.


----------



## Reno (Jan 3, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Primer. Nicely different kind of film. Gave me funny dreams. Worth another watch I think.



Not being a maths genius this film was incomprehensible to me, but when I watched it with the directors commentary it suddenly got interesting.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Primer. Nicely different kind of film. Gave me funny dreams. Worth another watch I think.



I saw this in a little screening room in Soho when it was released and it confused the fuck out of me.....but I enjoyed it.

Not been brave enough to go back and try it again.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

thriller said:


> Watched Universal Solider: Regeneration.
> 
> Also the French film: A Prophet.



got that uni soldier to watch..any good?

I liked JCVD, gave me hope that he as going in a more enjoyable direction


----------



## thriller (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> got that uni soldier to watch..any good?
> 
> I liked JCVD, gave me hope that he as going in a more enjoyable direction



Hmm. It's a direct to DVD film, so that tells you all you need to know. JCVD and Dolph really show their age-especially JCVD and from what I understand, he is younger than Dolph. 

Overall, the best way to sum up is: if they dont get to see it, it' no big deal. If you do get to see it, its no big deal either.


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2010)

Public Enemies. Could've been great but wasn't, really. Not sure what I disliked about it particularly but it's probably Christian Bale. For some reason he decided to talk like George Bush in this.

Also saw Mark Thomas - Serious Organised Criminal. First thing of his I've seen in ages and I liked it a lot even if it's a bit self-congratulatory. I used to go and see him a lot when he was starting out as a comedian and I thought he'd gone off the boil a bit of late. I really liked this, though. Good balance between outright comedy and political manifesto. When he just spouts politics he's pretty boring but this got the balance right I thought.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> Public Enemies. Could've been great but wasn't, really.



It really wasn't good was it.

I think it tried to tell too much about too many people instead of just keeping to Dillinger and his story.

I didn't need to the girlfriend, the FBI man...etc..

Mind you, I felt American Gangster was a let down too.

Mesrine really got it right.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 3, 2010)

They Live by Night - classic film noir.

And Scooby Doo today - classic zany toon ruined by big budget studio vision. Apart from Velma; who's a hottie.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2010)

re-watching Band of Brothers


----------



## llion (Jan 3, 2010)

Step Brothers - Very, very crude and childish but very, very funny.


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Mesrine really got it right.



Really want to see that. Looks ace.


----------



## starfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Moon, pretty good if a little sad.


----------



## rollinder (Jan 3, 2010)

First episode of Men Behaving Badly - never seen Series One before, 
Surprising how much of the basic set up/main characters was already there - but definitely a leap in quality when Tony arrived and even more when it switched to bbc.

Harry Enfield waas far too gormless but overwise basically just your average throwaway/instantly forgettable  ITV sitcom


----------



## Reno (Jan 3, 2010)

_North by Northwest_ on Blu-ray on my projector. It looks amazing, better than when I saw it at the NFT/BFI !


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 3, 2010)

Just watched Dr. Strangelove, had to go back to the start after about twenty minutes cos I couldn't work out what was going on  Go there in the end though


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2010)

watching season 1 Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2010)

I watched Peter Jackson's The Lovely Bones......hmmm.....I reckon the critics are gonna fucking slaughter him.

Nothing much really happens, they strip out any of the shocking stuff from the book, make it all glossy and clean and ambiguous, all the interesting characters are sidelined, those that are left get no real development, the mother's roles is almost zilch, the father's not much more, the event that opens the book comes 15 minutes in to the film and all the timelines are screwed about with so that it all fits nicely in a 18month period instead of years.

A disapointing adaptation of a book that that didn't really work anyway. Interestingly, Jackson has had Alice Sebold agree that she won't get involved with any promotion for the film which suggests to me he's worried she will find it hard to comment positively on how he's carved the guts out of her book, and made little more than very shallow heavenly fantasy film.

Shame really because there was enough good stuff in the book to make a very good film....but Jackson's left all the good stuff out.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 4, 2010)

Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee, on the telly on Saturday

Excellent film, and the book is on order


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 4, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Watched Pulp Fiction with my son - thoroughly enjoyable.
> 
> *I noticed that Amanda Plummer's character says different lines at the end of the film as those from the start, even though it's supposed to be the same scene.*
> 
> Anyway...just thought I'd share that.



There are a number of deliberate continuity errors in PF and apparently they're supposed to reflect how people see/hear/recall stuff differently (it also crops up in Resevoir Dogs)



> He really made me laugh in Burn After Reading, recently, too. Much better than I thought it would be, given the reviews and the overly-analytical stuff I read about it here and elsewhere on the net.



I didn't read anything about BAR before watching it, and while it was a bit Coen-Bros-By-The-Numbers I felt the performances lifted it well, and let's face it, a 'bad' Coen Bros film is still head and shoulders above pretty much anyone elses 'Average to Good'


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2010)

Did mostly iPlayer catch up last night. 

A Child's Christmases in Wales - Excellent 
Enid - Was pretty good but Enid Blyton was not the lovely lady many of us thought
Live at the Apollo - Not bad
QI - Always like


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I saw this in a little screening room in Soho when it was released and it confused the fuck out of me.....but I enjoyed it.
> 
> Not been brave enough to go back and try it again.



I like that it doesn't spell it all out for you, you have to really think about how all the time travel is working. An enjoyable film that looks like it can still give more on repeat viewings. Far more palatable an option now that we live in the video age and the 'book of the film' isn't the only way to 'see' the film again. Sadly I watched it on my phone so it wasn't very cinematic, I'll go for the DVD next time. I liked the editing and the way the filming was pretty much limited to only focusing closely on the two leads. It's always nice to see something different.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 4, 2010)

i watched over christmas Telstar, the Joe Meek Story, which was entertaining enough, but a bit cheesy when he was going mad and the camera was wobbling all over the place and there was the echoing voices. then I watched Three Extremes, three short asian horror films in one, it has one by that Takeshi Miike, they were all very interesting, tho the middle one gave me very odd nightmares.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 4, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> Three Extremes, three short asian horror films in one, it has one by that Takeshi Miike, they were all very interesting, tho the middle one gave me very odd nightmares.



It took me 3 months to be able to eat dumplings again after watching that

*hurl*


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2010)

Fruit Chan later made a full length film out of that one.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It took me 3 months to be able to eat dumplings again after watching that
> 
> *hurl*



it was the crunchy noise they made. also the bit where her tongue suddenly slithers out like a lizard.

i wouldn't want to see a full length version, it was long enough.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Fruit Chan later made a full length film out of that one.



Beat me to it.


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Fruit Chan later made a full length film out of that one.




Dumplings is one of my favourite films of the last few years. I think it works much better than the cut down version and is more of a drama than a horror film. It's beautifully shot by the great Chris Doyle and both actresses are fantastic.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2010)

Battlestar Gallactica "Eye of Jupiter" and "Rapture". Very good


----------



## thriller (Jan 4, 2010)

Watched Law Abiding Citizen last night. OKish. Little bit far fetched plot, but watchable.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Fruit Chan later made a full length film out of that one.



I thought the long one came first (or at least at the same time) and a shorter edit was made for the three extremes volume 2. The long one is supposed to be much better but I have never seen it. My favorite of the 3 extremes vol 2 was the park chan wook one. I was pretty disappointed by the miike takashi box one.


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought the long one came first (or at least at the same time) and a shorter edit was made for the three extremes volume 2. The long one is supposed to be much better but I have never seen it. My favorite of the 3 extremes vol 2 was the park chan wook one. I was pretty disappointed by the miike takashi box one.



Yes, the shorter version is a cut down of the feature film that focuses more on the horror elements.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 4, 2010)

I think "Cut" was my favourite of the three films... well it was the most disorienting and disturbing anyway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> I think "Cut" was my favourite of the three films... well it was the most disorienting and disturbing anyway.



Yeah. Thats the Park Chan Wook one, my favorite too by a long way. Have you seen Sympathy for Mr Vengeance? It's one of my favorite films. Dark but pretty (in a tragic way) funny. Quite clever in the way that it gets you to root for just about everyone.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 4, 2010)

no, i have just put it on order on that film website though...


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 4, 2010)

oh i also watched this Argentinian extreme horror film over christmas: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0984118/
it is shit and all of the good comments must be from people connected with making the film.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought the long one came first (or at least at the same time) and a shorter edit was made for the three extremes volume 2. The long one is supposed to be much better but I have never seen it. My favorite of the 3 extremes vol 2 was the park chan wook one. I was pretty disappointed by the miike takashi box one.



This is where it gets very confusing! Three extremes vol 2 is actually another portmanteau set (originally called Three)  released 2 years _before_ the Three Extremes we're talking about here - so i assume when you say vol 2 you mean vol 1 over here? IYSWIM


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> This is where it gets very confusing! Three extremes vol 2 is actually another portmanteau set (originally called Three)  released 2 years _before_ the Three Extremes we're talking about here - so i assume when you say vol 2 you mean vol 1 over here? IYSWIM



It's not that confusing. There was _Three_ and it's superior sequel _Three...Extremes_. As we have only been talking about _Three...Extremes _and the full feature version of one of it's segments, _Dumplings_ one can assume that Atomic is referring to _Three...Extremes_, the second film with Vol.2.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2010)

However, the first one was released (or re-released) as Vol 2, so refering to vol 2 would lead one to think that _maybe_ he was getting mixed up - hence the request for clarification.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 4, 2010)

AND i watced Trouble Every Day and 35 Shots of Rum by Claire Denis. i think i prefered Trouble Every Day more, maybe i was just more in the mood for it, they are both worth watching though, but 35 Shots is v low key. Trouble Every Day has the actress with the gap in her teeth from A l'Interieur in, she plays a mental psycho murderer in this one too, she must get sick of fake blood.


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> However, the first one was released (or re-released) as Vol 2, so refering to vol 2 would lead one to think that _maybe_ he was getting mixed up - hence the request for clarification.



I've only ever heard and read about the first film referred to by it's title _Three_. I've never heard about an alternatice title called "Vol 2" 

Can't check Imdb, it keeps crashing on my work computer.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 4, 2010)

Tried to wacth Slumdog Millionaire on DVD on New Year's Eve.  Unfortunately, the subtitles were this big making then unreadable and the film unwatchable.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2010)

It was released under that title in a lot of anglophone markets:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> However, the first one was released (or re-released) as Vol 2, so refering to vol 2 would lead one to think that _maybe_ he was getting mixed up - hence the request for clarification.



I have the chinese DVD which says Three Extremes 2. I do remember someone mentioning that the first set had been released in the uk now but did not realize that they called that volume 2. The fact that we have been talking about the same films and directors points towards the fact there was little or no confusion.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2010)

I think i'll decide if i'm confused or not - thank you!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 4, 2010)

District 9

The "social commentary" on apartheid or whatever was as subtle as a brick, but as a scifi action movie with a bit more brains than usual, it was good. unique style to it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 4, 2010)

Probably more an immigration theme, for me anyway.


----------



## feldbach (Jan 4, 2010)

watched "black books" on DVD.
bill bailey is a god.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I think i'll decide if i'm confused or not - thank you!


Actually it seems to say Three more 2 three extremes. 

Looks like they played the three films in a different order in the UK as well.


----------



## thriller (Jan 4, 2010)

Just finished Four Brothers.

Rubbish.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2010)

I just watched Zombieland - it was quite funny. I enjoyed it.

I'm assuming from the end they're making a sequel?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2010)

You Don't Mess With The Zohan.

It was funny. When you watch an Adam Sandler movie, you can't go in expecting great revelations or deep truth. You have to settle for being entertained, laughing a few times.

I laughed out loud a number of times. Sandler usually is able to come up with something comical that's unexpected, and he gets a few of those off in this movie.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 4, 2010)

Funny People.  Some great gags from a huge comedy cameo cast.

Bit of a "mick" flick really though or whatever the male equivalent of a chick flick is.


----------



## thriller (Jan 5, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I just watched Zombieland - it was quite funny. I enjoyed it.
> 
> I'm assuming from the end they're making a sequel?




Wasn't very impressed with this. Hardly laughed and turned it off after Bill Murray was thrown off the balcony.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2010)

Mad Men which is excellent but makes me smoke too much


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 5, 2010)

I also watched a film last night called 'Armoured' starring Matt Dillon, Lawrence Fishburne, Jean Reno, Fred Ward, Milo Ventimiglia, Skeet Ulrich.....and directed by Nimród Antal who did Kontrol....so you'd think it'd be an alright with that cast and director, but it was one of the most plodding, workman like, tv drama quality films I've ever seen.

A plodding heist movie. Steer clear.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw the new trailer park boys film - pretty much the same as the series and previous film. Very very funny.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 5, 2010)

I watched Up! last night. Very much enjoyed it, surprisingly it was a bit of a tear jerker! But I can be a little sentimental at times.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 5, 2010)

I watched the last hour of the surprisingly watchable 'The Holiday'. Cheesy as fuck for sure, but I wasn't forced to annoy Wrysmile by switching channels claiming eye-inflammation.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2010)

Smoking aces. I think this is the third time I have watched this total mess of a film, and I really can't explain why. It should be a very very simple 15 minutes tops set up. I don't mind it being a stupid film but if it's going to be then it doesn't need to come up with any long winded explanations. A variety of bizarre hit men are all after a man who suddenly has a lot of money on his head, what more do you need to know? 
Could of been a much better film but I don't think editing could ever save whats there.


----------



## thriller (Jan 5, 2010)

Just finished "Armoured" with a rather fat Laurance Fishburn.

Not bad. Not bad,


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2010)

District 9. What a load of shite!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 5, 2010)

thriller said:


> Just finished "Armoured" with a rather fat Laurance Fishburn.
> 
> Not bad. Not bad,



Didn't you find it a but TV heist movie?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2010)

Year one. Some pretty funny moments and I like this kind of gentle humor but it was too long and the story (what there was of it) got in the way of the laughs. Slightly disappointing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2010)

A Bloody Aria  - yet another Korean film about the effects of bullying - pretty good for such an overdone topic, some good black comedy, 20 minutes too long i think.


----------



## thriller (Jan 6, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Didn't you find it a but TV heist movie?



You could argue that, yes. But still not a bad watch, I reckon. Watching it, I wanted to punch that black guy who shut himself in the van. Flipping goody goody, crying over a tramp. 

Then there was the ring leader whose greed didn't help matters either. They should have just burnt the van and forget about the rest of the money.


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 6, 2010)

Just watched In Bruges. Loved it, and watched the whole film with a big smile on my face.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2010)

thriller said:


> You could argue that, yes. But still not a bad watch, I reckon. Watching it, I wanted to punch that black guy who shut himself in the van. Flipping goody goody, crying over a tramp.
> 
> Then there was the ring leader whose greed didn't help matters either. They should have just burnt the van and forget about the rest of the money.



When the tramp saw the money I don't know why the just didn't drive it somewhere else and hide it. End of film.

I would have preffered the film to be about how they got away with it, explained it all to the cops etc, and claim the cash back. Not about how the heist went tits up.

.....and the end was poop!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2010)

mentalchik said:


> Day The Earth Stood Still - Ok'ish i spose as long as you don't compare it to the old film.......



. . . Or any other film for that matter.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . Or any other film for that matter.



 it was dire!


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 6, 2010)

Not watched it but just had email from LOVEfilm saying 'deliverance' is on way to me.

Never seen it before and my BF says I should...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2010)

Massively overrated film IMO. Whatever shock value it once had is entirely tame by today's standards.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Cleaner  

Samuel L. Jackson
Ed Harris

not bad


----------



## Reno (Jan 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Massively overrated film IMO. Whatever shock value it once had is entirely tame by today's standards.




While having been imitated many times since, I'd say _Deliverance_ is a great piece of filmmaking and it's about considerably more then shock value.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> it was dire!



To be fair to it I only got as far as Keanu waking up before I gave up, maybe it got better.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2010)

Reno said:


> While having been imitated many times since, I'd say _Deliverance_ is a great piece of filmmaking and it's about considerably more then shock value.



I watched it at my uncles insistence at what, maybe 19 years old. It came across as a well shot but essentially boring by-the-numbers tale. The fact that I thought the buggery scene was tame compared to the one in pulp fiction lends credence to the idea that the imitators blunted the edge. As with many other aspects of the film (psycho inbred hillbillies, city boys out of territory etc)

Having said that, a film like _Scum_ has not lost any edge or aged so badly. And it isn't as if the themes haven't been well trodden since by other filmakers.


----------



## Reno (Jan 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I watched it at my uncles insistence at what, maybe 19 years old. It came across as a well shot but essentially boring by-the-numbers tale. The fact that I thought the buggery scene was tame compared to the one in pulp fiction lends credence to the idea that the imitators blunted the edge. As with many other aspects of the film (psycho inbred hillbillies, city boys out of territory etc)
> 
> Having said that, a film like _Scum_ has not lost any edge or aged so badly. And it isn't as if the themes haven't been well trodden since by other filmakers.





I really think it's rather primitive to compare films simply because they contain an incidents of male anal rape, as if their entire success rested on how shocking either incidence is to you. They are two entirely different type of films.

John Boorman is one of the rare really visionary directors this country has produced and Deliverance is full of his trademark lyrical touches. I'm always happy to revisit it because its great filmmaking. How to tell a story in visual terms is what film is all about for me.

Scum is a good film and it's writer and actor driven. Like most British films it's a glorified TV drama and even in its cinema version and it's not the type of thing I need to see more than once.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2010)

it's not all about buggery...
there are films you can get if that's what you are after, dotty
i saw ichi the killer last night again. no buggery but plenty of other shenanigans. i enjoyed it better the second time, maybe cos it seemed a little more profound. when i first saw it i was just stunned and thrilled by the ultraviolence.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 6, 2010)

Pink Flamingos

Er.



Yeah.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2010)

heimat - episode 2: the centre of the world
things are really heating up now!
my plans to blitz this, like i would any other tv series on dvd, were rather ambitious.


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2010)

The Shield, season6, eps 4-6.   Fucking cracking stuff, shit hits fan big time.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 7, 2010)

Carlito's Way.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2010)

"The Wrong Arm of the Law" - charming and funny Galton & Simpson and John Antrobus comedy from 1963 with great performances from Peter Sellers, Lionel Jeffries and a young Bernard Cribbins.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "The Wrong Arm of the Law" - charming and funny Galton & Simpson and John Antrobus comedy from 1963 with great performances from Peter Sellers, Lionel Jeffries and a young Bernard Cribbins.



It's a great brit-com - reminds me of saturday afternoons - or an afternoon on the sofa, sick, and off school.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

More Mad Men  

Still loving it but running out of episodes now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> Carlito's Way.



Really, really good film that ^ ^ 

Kinda gets overlooked in the genre next to Godfather/Scarface/Goodfellas/etc but I really rate it. Another one that springs to mind is Donnie Brasco


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Really, really good film that ^ ^
> 
> Kinda gets overlooked in the genre next to Godfather/Scarface/Goodfellas/etc but I really rate it. Another one that springs to mind is Donnie Brasco



It does get overlooked....and over time I've come to feel it's a better film than Scarface.

And I agree Donnie Brasco too is under-rated film - it depicts the mafia as a bunch of cold hearted amatuers, badly dressed, badly behaved, poorly organised and clinging to some ideal that was never fully formed to begin with. It's a very understated film - more Sopranos than Godfather.

Scarface is very cartoonish. Over time I've become to really dislike the way in which Scarface/Tony Montana has become the poster boy for bad boy success, excess and violent attitude.

Gangster films are my absolute favourite genre and as time goes by Scarface just goes further and further down the list of greats for me.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> And I agree Donnie Brasco too is under-rated film - it depicts the mafia as a bunch of cold hearted amatuers, badly dressed, badly behaved, poorly organised and clinging to some ideal that was never fully formed to begin with. It's a very understated film - more Sopranos than Godfather.



Good description Nanks. 

I think that Donnie Brasco is right up there for me, if not my favourite. It is 'loosely' based on a true story too which I never realised at first. I like the bumbling Lefty character played so well by Pacino 

Joseph D. Pistone had balls like watermelons


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 7, 2010)

The Bothersome Man - Norwegian Black Comedy, very funny in places and achieved a good uneasy atmosphere, and thankfully didn't pull the usual stroke of going 'ah we were on about consumerism, we were on about _this_ world all along!'.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> More Mad Men
> 
> Still loving it but running out of episodes now



There will be a Season 4 after the summer. What ep are you up to? The last 4 eps of S3 were fucking amazing.



> my plans to blitz this, like i would any other tv series on dvd, were rather ambitious



Sounds like Heimat turned into a Russian front for you OU


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> There will be a Season 4 after the summer. What ep are you up to? The last 4 eps of S3 were fucking amazing.



I am only on the third/fourth episode of season two. 
When I said 'running out of episodes' it is all I have on the drive. 

Excellent series.
In fact the last year has been more tv series than film for me I think.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2010)

Moon. 

Nice film but didn't quite cut it as the silent running / dark star type film that it seemed to be aiming for. 
Could have done with a better ending. Good fun though and a good performances from Rockwell.


----------



## Reno (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> heimat - episode 2: the centre of the world
> things are really heating up now!
> my plans to blitz this, like i would any other tv series on dvd, were rather ambitious.



The first season takes about three or four episdoes to cast it's spell, but then it becomes really gripping IMO. I have to admit that I never made it all the way throught the second one. The rest has been on my "meant to watch" pile for over a decade now. That said, all three seasons are very different from each other and the first one is complete in itself.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 7, 2010)

oh did anyone see "Russian Ark" on TV over christmas? i'd never heard of it but it was one of the most amazing things i've ever seen! it is all done in one take with hundreds and hundreds of characters through this russian palace and it is actually impossible, everyone should watch it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> oh did anyone see "Russian Ark" on TV over christmas? i'd never heard of it but it was one of the most amazing things i've ever seen! it is all done in one take with hundreds and hundreds of characters through this russian palace and it is actually impossible, everyone should watch it.



I love it, the extras are as good as the film. 

Liked it so much I got as a present for my (Russian speaking) mother for xmas 2008 and she has yet to watch it


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 7, 2010)

i want to see it at a cinema


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 7, 2010)

1st episode of Band of Brothers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i saw ichi the killer last night again. no buggery but plenty of other shenanigans. i enjoyed it better the second time, maybe cos it seemed a little more profound. when i first saw it i was just stunned and thrilled by the ultraviolence.



There is quite a lot going on in that film, it's so much more than the (rather silly) violence. The relationship between Kakihara and his dead boss is very interesting. His frustration and fantasy at the end creates one of my favorite film climaxes; and it doesn't need any huge set pieces, dialogue or crazy music. Speaking of music, I love the sound track. Love the trademark miike confusing / mystery epilogue too. I was hoping miikes audio commentary would clear a few of the odd things up, but I can only remember him taking about fishing and other 'non-film' related waffle.

Check out tokyo zombie for the guy playing kakihara in a totally different but  but brilliant performance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There is quite a lot going on in that film, it's so much more than the (rather silly) violence. The relationship between Kakihara and his dead boss is very interesting. His frustration and fantasy at the end creates one of my favorite film climaxes; and it doesn't need any huge set pieces, dialogue or crazy music. Speaking of music, I love the sound track. Love the trademark miike confusing / mystery epilogue too. I was hoping miikes audio commentary would clear a few of the odd things up, but I can only remember him taking about fishing and other 'non-film' related waffle.
> 
> Check out tokyo zombie for the guy playing kakihara in a totally different but  but brilliant performance.



aye - i think there's a lot of cultural barriers to my understanding of what was going on. there seems to be a lot of bullying in japanese films, doesn't there?


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

but those cultural barriers allow people who understand/fake understand whats going on to patronise others when explaining the movie!! half the allure of some foreign movies im sure


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2010)

episodes 7 and 8 of Band of Brothers, I've seen it a few times before, it is still very very good


----------



## Voley (Jan 7, 2010)

I watched all the Family Guy that I taped over Xmas. There was about 3 hours of it. The one where Peter gets diagnosed as mentally ill was my favourite.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> aye - i think there's a lot of cultural barriers to my understanding of what was going on. there seems to be a lot of bullying in japanese films, doesn't there?



I suppose so, though that might be down to the types of film we get to see.  Yakuza films naturally contain bullying. The little guy bottling things up until he explodes does seem a common theme though. Or at least (in other non yakuza / sci fi stuff) the little guy / guys / girls making a win against the odds (swing girls, densha otoko, etc). Mind you thats also a common western theme. 
Dunno. There are a few interesting films about battling against the odds and not winning like 'linda linda linda' (not what you expect from the _box_ description) and (the so sad but brilliant) Nobody Knows


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> but those cultural barriers allow people who understand/fake understand whats going on to patronise others when explaining the movie!! half the allure of some foreign movies im sure



i wish you would never post again


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

touch a nerve? sorry


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> touch a nerve? sorry


not at all


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

ok good. now im off to watch some obscure manga with animals with tentacles grooming schoolchildren to become cosplayers


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

don't come back!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i wish you would never post again


Seconded


pboi said:


> touch a nerve? sorry



No, it's just that you're a fucking idiot with nothing positive or interesting to contribute, ever, just a long-winded stream of vomit-stained garbage


----------



## Boppity (Jan 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Really, really good film that ^ ^
> 
> Kinda gets overlooked in the genre next to Godfather/Scarface/Goodfellas/etc but I really rate it. Another one that springs to mind is Donnie Brasco



I really enjoyed it, I'd seen bits of it several times so I forced myself to sit down and watch the whole thing. Glad I did.


----------



## Apathy (Jan 7, 2010)

Star Trek, really enjoyed it nowt too geeky, some of the aliens were daft tho, especially the green girl


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

its funny how its all the cunts with tens of thousands of posts who give a shit. cry more


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 7, 2010)

pboi said:
			
		

> you go with that hard man posting style, using the c word liek its going out of fashion.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> its funny how its all the cunts with tens of thousands of posts who give a shit. cry more






			
				pboi said:
			
		

> you go with that hard man posting style, using the c word liek its going out of fashion.
> 
> get
> 
> ...



hard man posting style.....total awesomeness dude


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


>



Beat me to it


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

indeed! what a kerrazy day.

telling that you remembered.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2010)

Apathy said:


> Star Trek, really enjoyed it nowt too geeky, some of the aliens were daft tho, especially the green girl



The hot green girl is an in-joke about Kirk shagging everything including the green bitches. (C) Eddie Murphy, Delerious.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

I just watched 44 Inch Chest.

It certainly wasn't what I expected.....but it was good, with a poor ending. More like a play really.

John Hurt and Ian McShane were great in it.

Ray Winstone played it quiet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

judging from the poster, it looks like sexy beast mk 2 to me - is it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> judging from the poster, it looks like sexy beast mk 2 to me - is it?



It's really not.

Character wise they are from the same world....but it's more 5 blokes in a room effing and blinding.

TBH it doesn't work entirely, but some nice performances, especially John Hurt who really goes for it. Seeing him in this a week after seeing him in An Englishman in New York really shows what a talented actor he is.

It's an anti-macho film if anything, which is where Sexy Beast was coming from I suppose, but this is rooted more deeply in questioning 'being a fuckin' man!', what that actually means and what you get for subscribing to that ideal.


----------



## A. Spies (Jan 7, 2010)

I just watched the Golden Compass and thought it was ace, a really good adaptation of the book, the people looked different to the way I imagined them but the dirigibles and bears looked the same and the buildings especially the Magisterium headquarters looked brilliant. I thought cutting off where it did was a good idea too. I'm quite looking forward to the next one now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

A. Spies said:


> I just watched the Golden Compass and thought it was ace, a really good adaptation of the book, the people looked different to the way I imagined them but the dirigibles and bears looked the same and the buildings especially the Magisterium headquarters looked brilliant. I thought cutting off where it did was a good idea too. I'm quite looking forward to the next one now.


there won't be a next one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2010)

"Tarantula!" - great 1950's science gone mad B movie


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 8, 2010)

Fiorile/Wild Flower - brilliant piece of old fashioned moralistic story telling from the Taviani bros.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there won't be a next one



I wondered about that. It's been a while. Shame in a way because it is obviously not a stand alone film. Not such a bad thing though because it wasn't a great film. 

I watched

*Monsters Vs Aliens*
Not great at all. Some really cheap jokes that were face slappingly unfunny but a couple of minor laughs. No not a great film. I disturbingly found the 50ft cartoon blonde girl alluring at times though. Time for a trip to the doctors.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 9, 2010)

Death Line (1972) (released as Raw Meat in the US) - pretty terrible UK horror about cannibals living in the tube tunnels near Russell Square who can only communicate by saying "mind the gap". I think Creep may have be a re-make or at least inspired by it. Only made watchable by a fantastic over the top performance by Donald Pleasance as a police chief & a cameo from Christopher Lee. 
The long tracking shot showing the bodies in various stages of decay around the cannibals lair with a slow drip, drip, drip noise in the background was quite creepy though.


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

Dark Knight .

enjoyed it much more second time round


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2010)

The Sudden Wealth of the Poor People of Kombach - early-ish Schlondorff, an attack on the heimat style of film (bucolic peasantry living in harmony with the lords - not the film heimat) that had been popular in Germany. Some very funny moments in fist half but some terribly heavy handed polemical points in the second. Sundtrack (Klaus Doldinger) veers from amazing to embarrassing.


----------



## Reno (Jan 9, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> *Monsters Vs Aliens*
> Not great at all. Some really cheap jokes that were face slappingly unfunny but a couple of minor laughs. No not a great film. I disturbingly found the 50ft cartoon blonde girl alluring at times though. Time for a trip to the doctors.



I lasted 40 minutes with that yesterday. I was hoping DreamWorks Animation films had improved after I read a few positive reviews, but it's the same old rubbish that is so inferior to Pixar, it's embarrassing. As always their human character designs are ugly, they just don't look and move right (over-animated and it looks like the bones in their heads are made of rubber) and the constant need to inject as many obvious pop culture gags and cheesy songs as possible as always gets in the way of plot momentum or relatable characters.



After I gave up on _Monsters vs Aliens _I watched _King of the Hill_, a Spanish _Deliverance/Hills Have Eyes_ style thriller where a couple of characters get lost and stalked in a hostile environment which was pretty good, until a now over-familiar reveal of who the shadowy killers are.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2010)

from the recc of this thread 44 inch chest. John Hurt is funny as fuck, Ray Winstone not so good. Quite a bit of over repetition and somehow it felt very much like a play not a film. Still, I laughed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 9, 2010)

Blades of Glory, I think there was one thing I laughed at but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

Cirque de so lame?

Mind bottling?


those two got me!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> Death Line (1972) (released as Raw Meat in the US) - pretty terrible UK horror about cannibals living in the tube tunnels near Russell Square who can only communicate by saying "mind the gap". I think Creep may have be a re-make or at least inspired by it. Only made watchable by a fantastic over the top performance by Donald Pleasance as a police chief & a cameo from Christopher Lee.
> The long tracking shot showing the bodies in various stages of decay around the cannibals lair with a slow drip, drip, drip noise in the background was quite creepy though.



i think that's class - really quite endearing in a way


----------



## Voley (Jan 9, 2010)

Dorian Gray. Total load of old cock.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> from the recc of this thread 44 inch chest. John Hurt is funny as fuck, Ray Winstone not so good. Quite a bit of over repetition and somehow it felt very much like a play not a film. Still, I laughed.




that cast on stage would have been fantastic.

Not much of a finish was it?

...but, to see those guys on film, delivering some of those lines was still a good way to waste 90mins.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

I think I might go and watch Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind and get a bit of grit in my eye like a wanker.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i think that's class - really quite endearing in a way



Me too. 

Low budget....but still a decent little film.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> that cast on stage would have been fantastic.
> 
> Not much of a finish was it?
> 
> ...but, to see those guys on film, delivering some of those lines was still a good way to waste 90mins.



I thought I was going to have a heart attack with lols at some points. Lovejoy asking Hurt id he wanted his bony arse spanked? fucks sake. I was in stitches.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought I was going to have a heart attack with lols at some points. Lovejoy asking Hurt id he wanted his bony arse spanked? fucks sake. I was in stitches.



Hurt and McShane were great.

I want to see them in another film doing a bank job.

Ray was very subdued.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2010)

Still going with Mad Men.
Halfway through season two now and it keeps delivering.


----------



## Reno (Jan 10, 2010)

edit


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished off series two of Breaking Bad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2010)

Coroline.

I liked it I think, looks very nice and does what is expected of it. It's definitely a kids film even if it's a slightly dark one. I don't really understand all those people who say it's not. I also don't understand all those adults that say it's unwatchable because it's just a kids film. 

I know the whybe fella wasn't in the book (which I have not read), I know they stuck him in to help the story in a film format but I can't really see how. The beginning where you first meet him is really clunky and I don't see any point for him (other than the mention of his gran).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2010)

This Island Earth - classic sci fi and very enjoyable. Especially the big foreheads and painted sets!


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

Glee


bloody awesome


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 10, 2010)

I watched the last episode of season 1 of Homicide in which Bayliss goes from being a moralistic puritan who slams any suggestions of kinky sex, claiming sex is only about love, into a cruising the red light district looking for cheap thrills and all because an S&M queen buys him a leather jacket 

Otherwise it was a perfectly good episode.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i wish you would never post again



Why? He's only projecting his own practices onto others.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Seconded
> 
> 
> No, it's just that you're a fucking idiot with nothing positive or interesting to contribute, ever, just a long-winded stream of vomit-stained garbage



Yeah, but doing that helps him maintain the delusion that his life has value, so you should think of tolerating his shite as an act of mercy and charity.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Taxi            



> In Marseilles *(France)*, skilled pizza delivery boy Daniel who drives a scooter finally has his dreams come true. He gets a taxi license. Caught by the police for a huge speed infraction, he will help Emilien, a loser inspector who can't drive, on the track of German bank robbers




not the shit one with Queen Latifah

edit: VP Posts: 46,520


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 10, 2010)

pboi said:


> its funny how its all the cunts with tens of thousands of posts who give a shit. cry more



That's right, dufus, it's a conspiracy by the high post count monothought clique.

Alternatively, there is a much simpler explanation: That you're a worthless meat-sack whose "contributions" have all the quality of a putrid arse-boil.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 10, 2010)

Solaris (the original, not the Clooneyised version).


----------



## gnoriac (Jan 10, 2010)

Eden Log. Think I'll have to watch it again, couldn't work out WTF was going on 1st time round.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Why? He's only projecting his own practices onto others.


he's like an ugly rash


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

look at you go ViolentPanda, I love your efforts here. I clearly got to you and you chase me around like this and reply to old posts. I am honoured.

get that post count up!!


----------



## Reno (Jan 10, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Solaris (the original, not the Clooneyised version).



I always thought _Solaris_ was among Tarkovsky's lesser films and I actually prefer the Soderberg version (and Clooney is excellent in it). It's really no less complex and gets the job done in half the time. Neither film is that faithful to the brilliant Sanislaw Lem novel, thought there is an very good BBC audio play which is the most faithful adaption so far. Its well worth checking out.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 10, 2010)

pboi said:


> look at you go ViolentPanda, I love your efforts here. I clearly got to you...


If by "got to you" you mean "made me laugh at your pathetic attempts at acting superior" then I admit it, you "got to me". 


> ...and you chase me around like this and reply to old posts. I am honoured.


Chase you?
Don't flatter yourself. 
If I come across shite when I'm catching up on a thread I reply to it, and given that you are, as OU says, you're "like an ugly rash", your shite is hard to avoid.


> ...get that post count up!!


My post count is high mostly because I've been posting here regularly for 7 years, dufus.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 10, 2010)

Reno said:


> I always thought _Solaris_ was among Tarkovsky's lesser films and I actually prefer the Soderberg version (and Clooney is excellent in it). It's really no less complex and gets the job done in half the time. Neither film is that faithful to the brilliant Sanislaw Lem novel, thought there is an very good BBC audio play which is the most faithful adaption so far. Its well worth checking out.



They're both watchable films, but Tarkovsky's is far more visually memorable in my opinion.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 10, 2010)

currently watching 'I know where I'm going'


----------



## Reno (Jan 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> currently watching 'I know where I'm going'



One of my all time faves.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 10, 2010)

Reno said:


> One of my all time faves.



never seen it before, Mrs21 just got a big box set of powell and pressburger films


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> currently watching 'I know where I'm going'



I love the train joruney montage at the beginning. Fine film.

I just watched White Ribbon - Unsettling film, beautiful too.

It was almost like a ghost story. So many empty scenes of fields and courtyards in which I was waiting for something to appear.

Some very strong performances too.

Also reminded me a little of Village of the Damned in places.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Chase you?
> .



keep it up Turbo


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2010)

rita sue & bob too - one of my favourite comedies - so so funny


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> rita sue & bob too - one of my favourite comedies - so so funny



I have always found it really unsettling. I can sort of appreciate it more as a comedy now but at the time I just hated it. The other odd thing is how 80's it looks. I remember it being quite normal looking when I first watched it. The girls seemed fairly old so I had no issue with that, but the bloke seemed ancient. 
It was one of my 'girl' friends favorite films and she would make me watch it endlessly on video. Ugh.


----------



## Voley (Jan 10, 2010)

Moon. Not bad at all. A few echoes of 2001, Silent Running and Blade Runner, all of which I like so can't go wrong, really.


----------



## thriller (Jan 10, 2010)

watched Night of the Demon (1957).  Drag Me To Hell was based on this. Enjoyed it-pretty good for a 1957 black and white film.


----------



## starfish (Jan 10, 2010)

The Hangover. Thought it was pretty funny, it made me & her laugh anyway.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

not at the table carlos


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 10, 2010)

Just finished King of Kong - really enjoyable - and what a bunch of fucking geek freak anal retentives!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Just finished King of Kong - really enjoyable - and what a bunch of fucking geek freak anal retentives!



Thanks for the reminder, I have been meaning to watch that!


I watched *Zombieland*
Good, but not as good as I had hoped. The Bill Murray bit seemed a bit daft and it was obvious from the off what was going to happen. Murray did a great turn as always but it just jarred with the film. A whole zombie film with Murray would be great, even zombieland without a throwaway cameo would be great. Celebs coping in Beverly hills with celeb zombie neighbors, everyone playing themselves. Ace. 

Still, it's worth a watch and I was genuinely pleased that . . . . . 



Spoiler



. . . . . they all lived


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 11, 2010)

Bought a brand new TV and Blu-Ray player at the weekend and tested it out with _300_.

Incredible (film is throwaway stuff, but it's very, very pretty in HD).

_Inglourious Basterds_ tonight.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 11, 2010)

I watched Inglourious Basterds last night. Really liked the first two hours but the last half an hour I felt let it down a bit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Bought a brand new TV and Blu-Ray player at the weekend and tested it out with _300_.
> 
> Incredible (film is throwaway stuff, but it's very, very pretty in HD).
> 
> _Inglourious Basterds_ tonight.



Try The Dark Knight, Godfather and Planet Earth for showing off how good HD is


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Try The Dark Knight, Godfather and Planet Earth for showing off how good HD is



Got Dark Knight on regular DVD already, but will probably buy it again.

300 was very impressive visually, is the Godfather BR that good then?

Trying to avoid duplicating too many of my collection, could get expensive!


----------



## zenie (Jan 11, 2010)

Che- Part 1 V. good
The Final Destination - shit
Transiberian - shit
Duplicity - I liked
Slumdog Millionaire - Finally watched it and it was alright, not sure it deservces thw whype really but sweet enough. 
Rescue Dawn - really liked this. 

Che Part 2 is next....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 11, 2010)

All last night?


----------



## zenie (Jan 11, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> All last night?


 
Over the weekend, total!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 11, 2010)

District 9 
Crossfire (1947 film noir)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Got Dark Knight on regular DVD already, but will probably buy it again.
> 
> 300 was very impressive visually, is the Godfather BR that good then?
> 
> Trying to avoid duplicating too many of my collection, could get expensive!



I'm resigned to it - altho DVD upscale is good, you can really see the difference if you watch the BRD immediately afterwards.

Godfather on BRD looks like _film_. The textural and colour quality is amazing, especially given that it's a pretty 'murky' film palette-wise (similarly, French Connection is a bad transfer to HD and looks no better than DVD, sadly). 

Worth checking out reviews of transfer quality for films you really like - Predator isn't great, for example, because the original film stock was pretty cheap. Nowt worse than getting an HD film that looks a bit pants IMO.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 11, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Blades of Glory, I think there was one thing I laughed at but I can't remember what it was.



it was one of my favourite films ever. i like where the mascot sets on fire, and also the drunk wizard ice skating.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I'm resigned to it - altho DVD upscale is good, you can really see the difference if you watch the BRD immediately afterwards.
> 
> Godfather on BRD looks like _film_. The textural and colour quality is amazing, especially given that it's a pretty 'murky' film palette-wise (similarly, French Connection is a bad transfer to HD and looks no better than DVD, sadly).
> 
> Worth checking out reviews of transfer quality for films you really like - Predator isn't great, for example, because the original film stock was pretty cheap. Nowt worse than getting an HD film that looks a bit pants IMO.


what's BRD?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2010)

blu ray disc  -yuppie dvd.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2010)

oh right - i never paid attention to that - how much better than dvd is it?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

Loads. Better definition (obv), better colours, if you've got an LCD telly proper deep blacks, textures and depth are far better realised...despite BAs disparaging comment, it's a real step up in picture quality on DVD, even if you've got a player that upscales (i.e. resizes the picture to 720p or 1080p up from 480p depending on your telly) DVDs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2010)

do they play normal dvds?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup, most Blu-ray players will play normal DVDs, BRDs, will have USB ports. A few have got network ports on them so you can use your PC as a media server and stream stuff over a home network (then again, the most modern tellys have network ports for media servers too) too...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2010)

time to get on the phone to radio rentals then!


----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm waiting for the price to come down on one of those Freesat+ boxes that plays Blueray as well. Very expensive atm but that'll be the next purchase for me if/when I get a bit of dosh coming in more regularly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2010)

i do not intend to ever buy that kind of hardware - i shall always rent


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

PS3!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^

BR player, videogame console and media-server ready under-telly kit in one easy box.


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

and let me highlight the media server awesomeness for the average joe


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 11, 2010)

Last night I watched The Hurt Locker (mostly good) and The Hangover (mostly awesome).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> it was one of my favourite films ever. i like where the mascot sets on fire, and also the drunk wizard ice skating.



I missed the first bit with the drunk wizard. I can't remember anything being set on fire. What were you doing when you watched it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i do not intend to ever buy that kind of hardware - i shall always rent



Probably very wise at the moment. I got a cutting edge plasma a few years ago - I didn't buy it but it was worth about 2500 at the time. It is now basically worthless. No HD, no freeview, expensive to run, heavy as fuck and it has another big arse box that you need to attach. 

Maybe when LED TVs come of age and are dirt cheap I will buy one. Technology is just moving too fast.


----------



## Reno (Jan 11, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> blu ray disc  -yuppie dvd.



DVD - yuppie VHS ?


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

mascot on fire is Old School. another awesome movie


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Probably very wise at the moment. I got a cutting edge plasma a few years ago - I didn't buy it but it was worth about 2500 at the time. It is now basically worthless. No HD, no freeview, expensive to run, heavy as fuck and it has another big arse box that you need to attach.
> 
> Maybe when LED TVs come of age and are dirt cheap I will buy one. Technology is just moving too fast.



That was more true a couple of years ago than now tho. While the LED stuff all _looks_ sexy, there aren't any new HD standards in the offing for TVs, and more importantly for media, in the offing for at least the next few yeas (OK, you've got some stuff like 2160p Projectors and whatnot, but BR is designed around 1080p). We got our Bravia about 18 months ago now, paid £550 for it, and guess that it'll still be usable in 3.5 years from now, giving us a monthly cost of £9.16 a month - pretty competitive with rental IME (providing it doesn't blow up anyway )


----------



## Reno (Jan 11, 2010)

I watched Antichrist last night (on Blu-ray no less!). I hated is slightly less then most Lars Von Trier films, but its still failry rubbish. Looks quite pretty though.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 11, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I missed the first bit with the drunk wizard. I can't remember anything being set on fire. What were you doing when you watched it?



wait how do you know you missed it if you didn't see it? the mascot gets set on fire when they are fighting on the podium and fall off and knock the olympic flame thing into it. it\s my favourite will ferrell film i think i've watched it about 5 times, enough that i don't really like it any more.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> wait how do you know you missed it if you didn't see it? the mascot gets set on fire when they are fighting on the podium and fall off and knock the olympic flame thing into it. it\s my favourite will ferrell film i think i've watched it about 5 times, enough that i don't really like it any more.



I saw him sicking up into his suit before he was sacked, I 'm sure I saw a wizard somewhere. I assume all that stuff with the wizard came in before I did. 
I did the same for Jay and  bob strike back (and I hate smiths stuff) watched it until it just wasn't funny anymore.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 11, 2010)

pboi said:


> keep it up Turbo



Learn how to punctuate, dipshit.


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

cArE;


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 11, 2010)

Reno said:


> DVD - yuppie VHS ?



Harder for the DVD player to maunge and crundle your recording than for a VHS player, though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Harder for the DVD player to maunge and crundle your recording than for a VHS player, though.



When I watch a VHs tape these days I wonder how we put up with such crap quality.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 11, 2010)

pboi said:


> cArE;



Of course you don't care. Dipshits don't.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2010)

I watched Premonition last night, but fell asleep 20minutes before the end - I'm assuming I didn't miss much.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 11, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I saw him sicking up into his suit before he was sacked, I 'm sure I saw a wizard somewhere. I assume all that stuff with the wizard came in before I did.
> I did the same for Jay and  bob strike back (and I hate smiths stuff) watched it until it just wasn't funny anymore.



that was a wizard suit that he was sick in, that was the bit. i watched that jay and silent bob film till it wasn't funny too, that was about 0.001 times.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> When I watch a VHs tape these days I wonder how we put up with such crap quality.



Because it was the only way you could watch your favourite films more than once without spending a fortune at the cinema, and because it meant you could watch proper continental filth in the privacy of your own home.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 11, 2010)

pboi said:


> mascot on fire is Old School. another awesome movie



there is a mascot on fire in old school too. it is a running theme. however, the one in Blades of Glory is funnier.


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Of course you don't care. Dipshits don't.



the state of you acting as a grammar nazi on a forum! nice life


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> When I watch a VHs tape these days I wonder how we put up with such crap quality.



Smaller TVs and not knowing any better helped. 

I watched a film at a mini cinema once only to be told afterwards it was a projected VHS. It looked fine to mee.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> there is a mascot on fire in old school too. it is a running theme. however, the one in Blades of Glory is funnier.


I don't remember that.


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

Will Ferrel jumps through a hoop of fire as one of the trials. he gets burnt and they slap him in the changing room afterwards


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because it was the only way you could watch your favourite films more than once without spending a fortune at the cinema, and because it meant you could watch proper continental filth in the privacy of your own home.



T'is true, many a foreign film was wanked upon in the privacy of my bedroom while my poor parents watched Coronation Street downstairs!

...and those taped off Ch4 and BBC2 back in the day when they showed strange foreign films with both a sexual and intellectual content.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahh, the Red Triangle of Guaranteed Filth


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

pboi said:


> Will Ferrel jumps through a hoop of fire as one of the trials. he gets burnt and they slap him in the changing room afterwards



I don't remember that either.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't remember that either.



Memorable film then?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Memorable film then?



I've seen it about four or five times as well.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Ahh, the Red Triangle of Guaranteed Filth



It was great....only the first film I saw with the Red Triangle was Out of The Blue.....fucking loved it, but it was fucked up, changed the way I saw films forever really.....this followed on from my earlier education via Alex Cox on Moviedrome, which showed plenty of mad fims as it was....but channel 4 managed to up it a level.


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

lol  its when he is shouting about not panicking?

I give up


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It was great....only the first film I saw with the Red Triangle was Out of The Blue.....fucking loved it, but it was fucked up, changed the way I saw films forever really.....this followed on from my earlier education via Alex Cox on Moviedrome, which showed plenty of mad fims as it was....but channel 4 managed to up it a level.



I think the best film I saw from that period was probably L'Ete Meuturier (One Deadly Summer) which has Isabelle Adajani getting naked _lots_, and lezzing it up with her former teacher who has, and I recall this _very_ clearly, very, very dark brown nipples that got very large after being kissed by said Ms Adjani.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I think the best film I saw from that period was probably L'Ete Meuturier (One Deadly Summer) which has Isabelle Adajani getting naked _lots_, and lezzing it up with her former teacher who has, and I recall this _very_ clearly, very, very dark brown nipples that got very large after being kissed by said Ms Adjani.



I remember two films, not for the breast content, one was Le Rayon Vert and one was Notre Histoire - both because I fell in love with the lead women and because I wanted to be a drunk like Alain Delon in the latter.

I watched Rayon Vert recently and still really enjoyed it, but the lead was a right moody missus......whereas Nathalie Baye in Notre Histoire is still beautiful, although I don't want to be a drunk like Alain Delon anymore.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Ahh, the Red Triangle of Guaranteed Filth



i was watching a bit of ivanhoe yesterday and there was a red circle on screen. i came to the conclusion that it warned you that the programme/film was bland and inoffensive.
i then switched over and watched the hudsucker proxy - my favourite of theirs and for some reason unfairly maligned by the critics.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i then switched over and watched the hudsucker proxy - my favourite of theirs and for some reason unfairly maligned by the critics.



Really? I saw it many years ago and thought it was ok. I have been trying to catch one of the recent flurrys but keep coming in too late, even for the plus ones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2010)

yes - it's a beautiful looking film and the dialogue is exquisite, esp that between robbins and jason leigh


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, Hudsucker Proxy is a massively underrated film. Great story, great acting, great writing and good fun.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> yes - it's a beautiful looking film and the dialogue is exquisite, esp that between robbins and jason leigh



Jason Leigh is top notch in that.

I think critics had a dig at it because it was just a bit light after Miller's Crossing and Barton Fink - but I think ranks up there. It's a great piece....some fab performances - good fun, feel good end.

I couldn't understand the bad reviews tbh.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 11, 2010)

49th Parallel - another Powell and Pressburger film - boxed sets FTW


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2010)

i seem to be half watching an anti-dungeons and dragons propaganda film from the 80s and featuring a very young tom hanks. it's atrocious. it's called mazes and monsters.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 11, 2010)

Also watched Hudsucker the other night, excellent film. Recently saw Up In The Air which was fairly good, not a lot of story but decent dialogue.


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

sounds awesome


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 11, 2010)

Taxi Driver - Good film but I was slightly disappointed by the ending


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


> Taxi Driver - Good film but I was slightly disappointed by the ending



Eh?!

What was disappointing?


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 11, 2010)

I just thought the reaction of the media etc and his convo with the girl seemed a bit unlikely


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2010)

heinous seamus said:


> I just thought the reaction of the media etc and his convo with the girl seemed a bit unlikely



I always thought that it was supposed to appear unlikely....he'd accidently become something other than what he'd set out/been driven to be....the walking contradiction...like the Kris Kristofferson song that quoted.

I know it maybe ties up a bit too neatly....but following the 'event' I think it's a nice quiet end, rather than despair.

They could have left it at the finger to head moment I suppose - that would have worked as well.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 12, 2010)

but then when he's in the taxi at the end someone beeps him and he flashes a look into the mirror and you can tell he's still psycho crazy. in my head anyway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 12, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> but then when he's in the taxi at the end someone beeps him and he flashes a look into the mirror and you can tell he's still psycho crazy. in my head anyway.



He is....but now he's jsutified hero psycho crazy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 12, 2010)

pboi said:


> the state of you acting as a grammar nazi on a forum! nice life



Nice gif.

Good of you to declare to urban that "I am a Grammar Nazi". If you were looking to call me a grammar Nazi though, it should read "Du bist ein Grammar Nazi".
Oh, and just to really piss on your weetabix, I'd be a punctuation Nazi, as it was your punctuation I questioned.

Well done on showing yourself up though, chap!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'd be a punctuation Nazi, as it was your punctuation I questioned.
> 
> Well done on showing yourself up though, chap!


Grammar includes punctuation.


----------



## pboi (Jan 12, 2010)

I just dont care like you do VP. fuck your life


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 12, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Grammar includes punctuation.



Yes, but I wasn't questioning anything besides punctuation. Grammar is general whereas punctuation is specific, so the point stands.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 12, 2010)

pboi said:


> I just dont care like you do VP. fuck your life



Thanks for expressing yourself in a way that shows you for the saddo you are!


----------



## pboi (Jan 12, 2010)

and thanks for carrying on in the thread that shows you for the derelict human being you are. Please stalk more of my older posts and post comments and retorts. I enjoy it


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 12, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't want to be a drunk like Alain Delon anymore.



Silly talk.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yes, but I wasn't questioning anything besides punctuation. Grammar is general whereas punctuation is specific, so the point stands.



No it doesn't. That's like . . . 

"Wow what bad weather we are having"
"You don't like this rain?"
"No, it's horrible"
"Then say RAIN, YOU DON'T LIKE THIS RAIN"
"Rain is weather"
"Yeah but it's the RAIN part of the weather that you don't like today"
"rain is the weather today"
etc etc etc. 

"I've given up cigarettes"
"what brand do you smoke?"
"I don't smoke any anymore, I have given up"
"Ok what brand did you smoke"
"Mild Seven"
"Then you have given up MILD SEVEN, not all cigarettes. You have given up MILD SEVEN".
etc etc


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 12, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Silly talk.



The Cirrhosis of my liver says otherwise.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 12, 2010)

Drink like belmondo then.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 12, 2010)

Public Enemies, with Johnny Depp.

It's passable, but this sort of thing has  been done many times, and many of those were better than this.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2010)

My Winnipeg

quite a strange film, an 80 minute poem about a man's life, a documentary, a fantasy

enjoyed it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 12, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Drink like belmondo then.



Sadly I'm not supposed to drink at all.

But if I were, then It would be more Delon than Belmondo.

...inbetween chunks of foie gras


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 12, 2010)

Watched within thelast week:

Shortbus
Donnie Darko
Fear & Lothing In Las Vegas
The Thing

£3 DVD's from Fopp. Lovely.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 13, 2010)

THE KING OF KONG!

Amazing. What a great doc. What a great film. You couldn't make it up. The end could have been better but you can't edit reality (that much). I went to sleep with a smile on my face. 
Someone has got to turn it into a movie, even though they don't need to. All the characters are perfect, better than any fake docs like pret a porter, best in show or a mighty wind etc. 

Highly recommended, I only meant to watch the first 20 minutes but was gripped until the end.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 13, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> THE KING OF KONG!
> 
> Amazing. What a great doc. What a great film. You couldn't make it up. The end could have been better but you can't edit reality (that much). I went to sleep with a smile on my face.
> Someone has got to turn it into a movie, even though they don't need to. All the characters are perfect, better than any fake docs like pret a porter, best in show or a mighty wind etc.
> ...



How fucking cliquey were those guys!

They were the ultimate geek clique with a geek clique manifesto!


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2010)

7 & 8 of The Shield 6.  Exciting stuff, it's all going to shit.....

then the first disc of the complete Curb Your Enthusiasm.  only meant to watch the first episode and then watch a film, but, aahhh Larry, such a man after me own heart.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2010)

First 3 episodes of Tiny Toons. Dled all of them, plus the whole of Animaniacs, couple of nights ago. As funny and great as I remember them being. Smart comedy too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

I watched A Prophet (Un prophète) - Really very good.

Watching it made me think of OZ, Scarface, Gomorrah, Mesrine, so many prison films, and yet it felt really fresh and different at the same time.

Some great music in it too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> How fucking cliquey were those guys!
> 
> They were the ultimate geek clique with a geek clique manifesto!



You couldn't have made up better film villains and heros.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You couldn't have made up better film villains and heros.



That Billy Mitchell cracked me up - what a chicken shit.

I liked it when the ref fella played his song


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 14, 2010)

The Dark Knight on Blu-Ray.

Holy. Shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That Billy Mitchell cracked me up - what a chicken shit.
> 
> I liked it when the ref fella played his song



Someone has got to got to make a film of it. Though I know I will complain that it's not as good as the doc. 

Billy was incredible, his job, his persona, his look, sending the tape, dropping his mate up and not turning up, turning up for 2 minutes and scowling. He was perfect. Perfect.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 14, 2010)

Watched *Mi Mejor Enemigo* last night.

A Chilean film that dates from 2005 and is about the absurdity of war. The war in question being the (nearly) 'Beagle War' of 1977/78 between Argentina and Chile.  

Sounds a bit grim but, in parts, it's a touching and funny low key film. Beautifully shot.

It's part of my New Year's Resolution to try and watch a new film (to me) every day. We're not even in the middle of January and I'm already struggling. I'm mostly relying on Netflix Instant for the films I can watch.

The list of films I've already seen this year are listed here. Some good, some great and some that have been absolutely fucking awful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> The Dark Knight on Blu-Ray.
> 
> Holy. Shit.



Holy shit indeed
It's not good is it. Even on a nice screen. Makes you realize good films are not all about the bangs and crashes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 14, 2010)

Started re watching buffy from 'Hush' onwards.
I don't recall it being this dark. And I also had forgotten how good alyson hannigan looks.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Someone has got to got to make a film of it. Though I know I will complain that it's not as good as the doc.
> 
> Billy was incredible, his job, his persona, his look, sending the tape, dropping his mate up and not turning up, turning up for 2 minutes and scowling. He was perfect. Perfect.



I loved when he talked his ties.

'People ask me for my initials and I tell them they aint lookind hard enough'  

The world needs more Steve Wiebes - quietly pushing forward and keeping on through the shit.

I know it's only Donkey Kong, but I had quite a lot of admiration for his determination and patience.

some of his achievemets since:

On March 6, 2008, in Las Vegas, Wiebe played in front of a fluctuating crowd of 1,900 party attendees in the TAO Nightclub in the Venetian Casino during Microsoft's MIX08 event. During that attempt, Wiebe achieved two scores: first scoring 929,800 points and reaching the "Kill Screen" and then 579,300 points on the second try. According to Twin Galaxies records, this is the sixth time someone had reached the "Kill Screen" during a public gaming performance (3 times by Billy Mitchell and 3 times by Wiebe). Again, Wiebe performed under the supervision of Twin Galaxies Founder Walter Day, who noted: "Possibly the biggest challenges Wiebe had to overcome were the loud nightclub music, the chaotic environment and the late hours." [11]

On July 17, 2008, Wiebe made his third attempt to break the Donkey Kong high score at the Twiistup 4 event in Santa Monica, but was unsuccessful on two consecutive attempts, scoring 340,500 and 466,100 points.[12]

In October 2008, at the 2008 E for All Expo, he scored 1,000,200 in front of a large crowd. This is only the third time a 1 million point score has been achieved in public.

On April 24, 2009, Wiebe took command of the Donkey Kong Jr. title, eclipsing both Mitchell and previous record holder Icarus Hall with a score of 1,139,800 points. [13]

On June 2, 2009, Wiebe reached a score of 923,400 points at E3 2009 during his first attempt that day. On his second attempt, he reached 653,700. A third attempt was interrupted by a brief power failure. After power was restored, Wiebe made a fourth attempt in which he reached 989,400 points before the kill screen ended his final attempt. These attempts were broadcast online via G4TV.[14]


----------



## discokermit (Jan 14, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> listed here


boudu is great.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 14, 2010)

Muppets Treasure Island.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 14, 2010)

discokermit said:


> boudu is great.



It's better than Down and Out in Beverley Hills. 

Of the films I've seen so far this year, Sanjuro's been my favourite.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2010)

3 episodes of the shield season 3


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Holy shit indeed
> It's not good is it. Even on a nice screen. Makes you realize good films are not all about the bangs and crashes.



You mean _you_ didn't like it?

I refuse to believe _you_ think something's shit, especially something that is generally accepted to be one of the best films of last year.

You're usually so enthusiastic about quality tv and film


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 14, 2010)

Last night I watched Blow.  Very good.   Today I'm going to have Crank on as I exercise.  Pray for me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> You mean _you_ didn't like it?
> 
> I refuse to believe _you_ think something's shit, especially something that is generally accepted to be one of the best films of last year.
> 
> You're usually so enthusiastic about quality tv and film



It's silly, it's got too much rammed into it, it's laughable, it's too long and it's just fucking daft. 

Actually it's only really below average, you can't make a daft comic caper serious and it was mildly entertaining in places. I did stay in my seat until the end (mind you I was on a plane).


----------



## pboi (Jan 14, 2010)

the prisonners dilemma was unecesary.

was better second time round


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> it's got too much rammed into it,



All 'superhero' films do this.

disclaimer: I know Batman has no superhero powers


----------



## bonjour (Jan 14, 2010)

Gonna be watching Azumi, In The Mood For Love and Code Unknown tonight. Anyone seen?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2010)

bonjour said:


> Gonna be watching Azumi, In The Mood For Love and Code Unknown tonight. Anyone seen?



I've seen Azumi and In the Mood for Love. 

Azumi is crazy and a lot of fun even if the set up and methods set out by the 'master' at the beginning don't make a heck of a lot of sense (actually this adds to the marvelous bonkersness of it all).

Mood for love is good but not really my cup of tea, I preferred 2046.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I loved when he talked his ties.
> 
> 'People ask me for my initials and I tell them they aint lookind hard enough'
> 
> ...



Aye Weibe was also the perfect hero, he never lost his temper even when surrounded by annoying idiots who were obviously being total dicks to him. He also led what seemed to be a normal life, and came across as an all round nice guy. 
I really felt for him when his son wanted his 'butt' wiping.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All 'superhero' films do this.
> 
> disclaimer: I know Batman has no superhero powers



Doesn't excuse it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Doesn't excuse it.



No - I'm not sure why they do it. Always gott be loads of bad guys, loads of back story, love interest, plot twists, big ending...all gets too much.

But film aint comics I guess.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I really felt for him when his son wanted his 'butt' wiping.



 That was funny


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 14, 2010)

bonjour said:


> Gonna be watching Azumi, In The Mood For Love and Code Unknown tonight. Anyone seen?



i've seen code unknown... i can't remember a single thing abotu it except it is definitely good.

i watched the orginal Last House On The Left last night, it was really excellent... a proper bleak horror film.


----------



## Reno (Jan 14, 2010)

_Messiah of Evil_, which is an obscure but interesting early 70s horror film which finally got a decent R1 DVD. This was made by the writers of _American Graffiti_ at the same time as when they were working on George Lucas' only good film. Like so many young filmmakers at the time, they got some funding, providing they would make a low budget horror film. 

The film has a dreamlike logic and atmosphere as a young woman goes on a search for her missing artist father and it looks as if Antonioni had remade _The Night of the Living Dead_. It's a bit pretentious at times, but it looks absolutely beautiful in a pop art sort of way and a couple of sequences are absolutely brilliant. In one very effective scene a young woman goes to see a midnight show at an empty LA cinema and as she watches the film, the auditorium behind her slowly fills up with ghouls. 

I've been wanting to see this ever since I saw an intriguing clip in the excellent documentary _Los Angeles Plays Itself_ about how that city gets represented in American films.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

Just watched Johnny To's Vengeance - great stuff.

Starring Johnny Hallyday, Anthony Wong, Simon Yam, Lam Suet.

HK Kong crime flick meets L'samourai via the dollars trilogy with a spoonful of Memento for good measure -I really really enjoyed it.

Cool and bloody - Recommended


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

Reno said:


> _Messiah of Evil_, which is an obscure but interesting early 70s horror film which finally got a decent R1 DVD. This was made by the writers of _American Graffiti_ at the same time as when they were working on George Lucas' only good film. Like so many young filmmakers at the time, they got some funding, providing they would make a low budget horror film.
> 
> The film has a dreamlike logic and atmosphere as a young woman goes on a search for her missing artist father and it looks as if Antonioni had remade _The Night of the Living Dead_. It's a bit pretentious at times, but it looks absolutely beautiful in a pop art sort of way and a couple of sequences are absolutely brilliant. In one very effective scene a young woman goes to see a midnight show at an empty LA cinema and as she watches the film, the auditorium behind her slowly fills up with ghouls.
> 
> I've been wanting to see this ever since I saw an intriguing clip in the excellent documentary _Los Angeles Plays Itself_ about how that city gets represented in American films.



I'd like to see both the film and the documentary.

Is Messiah is Evil in widescreen or 4:3


----------



## Reno (Jan 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'd like to see both the film and the documentary.
> 
> Is Messiah is Evil in widescreen or 4:3



_Messiah is Evil_ was shot in 2.35:1 widescreen. So far it has only been available on a couple of very poor cropped 4:3 DVD releases which looked like bad VHS tapes and as the main thing this film has going for it is it's cinematography, it would be pointless watching it like that. A few months ago they finally brought out a decent DVD of this in the States.

Unfortunately _Los Angeles Plays Itself _isn't out on DVD because they never managed to clear the rights for all the film excerpts the documentary consists of. It has been shown at the ICA and the BFI every so often. It's one of the best documentaries on film I've seen, as it explores the architecture and history of LA entirely through the films that were shot there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2010)

Reno said:


> _Messiah is Evil_ was shot in 2.35:1 widescreen. So far it has only been available on a couple of very poor cropped 4:3 DVD releases which looked like bad VHS tapes and as the main thing this film has going for it is it's cinematography, it would be pointless watching it like that. A few months ago they finally brought out a decent DVD of this in the States.
> 
> Unfortunately _Los Angeles Plays Itself _isn't out on DVD because they never managed to clear the rights for all the film excerpts the documentary consists of. It has been shown at the ICA and the BFI every so often though. It's one of the best documentaries on film I've seen, as it explores the architecture and history of LA entirely through the films that were shot there.



I've found the doc via Piratebay. Did you buy the R1 DVD of MiE? I might have to chase down a copy.


----------



## Reno (Jan 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've found the doc via Piratebay. Did you buy the R1 DVD of MiE? I might have to chase down a copy.



Oh cool ! Yes, I bought the DVD of MoE on Amazon Marketplace.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 14, 2010)

The last three episodes of Breaking Bad season two. It's been brilliant for the most part but it's going to take me a while to decide what I think about that peculiar ending...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Trailer Park Boys: Countdown to Beer Day.

Hilarious in parts, just like the tv show. Worth watching.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 15, 2010)

E12-15 of Alias Season 1.


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2010)

Damned United.

Still bloody great.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2010)

i jsut found this DVD in my record box, Horrible High Heels http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117464/
it says on the front "A CHINESE TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE". i bet it is really shit.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2010)

2 episodes of the shield season 3 and 2 episodes of deadwood season 1


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2010)

We Want the Colonels - Wonderfuly funny Monicelli attack on the Italian far-right in the years following the collapsed Borghese coup and the Generals coup in Greece. Like a cross between an elio petri or Rosi film and confessions of a window cleaner - great stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2010)

Sppoks season 6 which was entertaining but has gone a bit awry since the first couple of seasons


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh my god, I watched 'She's the man' 

It's like 12th night high school - Well they all had the same names and stuff.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2010)

MoreBuffy. Pisshead Giles is great.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 16, 2010)

Little un was poorly so we watched Monsters vs Aliens

Not as good as cloudy with a chance of meatballs.


----------



## bonjour (Jan 16, 2010)

HAHAHA I am watching the Golden Child.

Classic.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2010)

I watched Up in the Air last night - I was very impressed....and surprised.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 16, 2010)

My Cousin Vinny

Absolute gold. 

Judge (to Vinny who is sleeping and missed the opening statement of the DA): Mr Gambini your opening statement please?

Vinny (pointing to DA): "Everything that man just said there now is bullshit."

Swear to god nearly pissed myself laughing at that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2010)

Milk... really enjoyed it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm watching El Dorado _again_ and it's still great.

As I'm watching I think to myself that the soundtrack really sounds like the music from the Batman TV series (not the theme, the incidental music), and lo and behold, both are by Nelson Riddle.

I was half dozing and this single piece of music kept waking me up which reminded of Batman and Robin running around.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm watching El Dorado _again_ and it's still great.
> .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2010)

.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 16, 2010)

Random Harvest (1942) - great 40s romance film about a bloke who loses his memory. I may have shed a tear at the end.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 16, 2010)

Vares - Private Detective 

Excellent Finnish crime caper. A bit too violent in places but a nice line in dark humour.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Milk... really enjoyed it.



Yeah, me too - good film.  Spesh cos I knew nothing of him beforehand.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 16, 2010)

Burn After Reading - not the Coen's best; it felt unfinished but amusing, nonetheless.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 16, 2010)

Coffin Rock


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, me too - good film.  Spesh cos I knew nothing of him beforehand.



The Times of Harvey Milk is a great documentary too.

The Assassination of Richard Nixon is another good performance from Sean Penn, top 'based on true events' story too.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 17, 2010)

Thirst - Nice idea for a movie


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 17, 2010)

*The Reader* - one of those worthy but dull films that seem to be made purely to chase awards. Having said that, it wasn't bad.

*RocknRolla* - the soundtrack's quite good and Mark Strong is always watchable. Other than that, it's just another Guy Ritchie Cockney gangster film.


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

Sherloc Holmes.

bravo! go grab the screener


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2010)

District 9. 

Not sure yet. Entertaining enough but not mind blowing. I quite enjoyed the short that I assume was made as a sort of test for this film so was maybe hoping for more. Got a bit too hollywood for me in the end. 

D9 Short


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2010)

El bosque del lobo AKA The Ancines Woods - fantastic film about an epileptic murderer who the church and peasant folk tales turn into a werewolf - an attack on authority, tradition and the consequences of irrationality in the fag-end of the Franco era.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2010)

Several eps of S2 of Alias.

3 eps of Glee. It's _great!_.


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> 3 eps of Glee. It's _great!_.



Fuck you butchersparon. Fuck you in the eye socket


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2010)

Final ep of Buffy season 4. A weird dream one that I have apparently never scene or have wiped from memory with a tide of cider


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> District 9.
> 
> Not sure yet. Entertaining enough but not mind blowing. I quite enjoyed the short that I assume was made as a sort of test for this film so was maybe hoping for more. Got a bit too hollywood for me in the end.
> 
> D9 Short




I am keen to see this too. 
Have tried to ignore the hype so I don't get a pre-conception of the film.


----------



## Voley (Jan 17, 2010)

Rec

Pretty good Spanish horror film - one particularly good jump in it that actually made my sister scream!  Seen a couple of half-decent good horror movies recently. I thought I'd grown out of them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am keen to see this too.
> Have tried to ignore the hype so I don't get a pre-conception of the film.



Easily one of 2009's best sci fi movies. I'd agree that it does get a bit hollywood during the last half hour but the ambiguity of the ending makes up for this.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 17, 2010)

Harry Brown - rather good
44 Inch chest - almost like watching a play, great dialogue and fantastic films i thought. 


Badgers i sent you District 9 the other month you bellend.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Badgers i sent you District 9 the other month you bellend.....



Was that one of the blank ones?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 17, 2010)

probs bruv 

you not checked them out yet then


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> probs bruv
> 
> you not checked them out yet then



None ever get chucked


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2010)

another Powell and Pressburger film, 'A Canterbury Tale' another cracker!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Just been watching Flight of the Concords live on catch up

Pulling the songs off live is pretty impressive even if it was what they were doing before the TV show.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 17, 2010)

Dead Reckoning (1947) - another class Bogart film noir.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jan 17, 2010)

Terminator Salvation - Reason: it was bundled with my new Bluray player...


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 17, 2010)

My youngest is watching Barnyard,.

The main character is a male cow (a bull then) but he has udders

WTF?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 17, 2010)

Have been watching Freaks and Geeks for the last week or so


----------



## thriller (Jan 17, 2010)

Watched The House of the Devil last night.

Very well made film. They got the 1980s feel perfectly. Very slow film but has some creepy moments-especially when the girl is in the house looking around.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2010)

Son and I watched a young Indiana Jones episode today.

They're quite clever, if a little under-budgetted, and poorly edited.

The DVDs come with loads of educational extras and old documentaries.

In the episode today Indy meets Pancho Villa.

In the next one we're gonna watch he meets Sean O'Casey. which is cool because Nanker Jnr gets to know about some quite interesting characters from the past, but also get some geography lessons too as they are set all over the world.

If you have kids they're a good watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2010)

the south park episode with the jonas brothers and mickey mouse in it 
and some of the second series of the sarah silverman show
both have made me laugh hysterically


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> another Powell and Pressburger film, 'A Canterbury Tale' another cracker!



Aaahhaaaaa the glueman.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> the south park episode with the jonas brothers and mickey mouse in it



My Son got Series 1 - 3, and the film, of South Park for xmas.

He's done those and out to get the rest now.

My life is now flooded with american profanities!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My Son got Series 1 - 3, and the film, of South Park for xmas.
> 
> He's done those and out to get the rest now.
> 
> My life is now flooded with american profanities!



how old is he?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> how old is he?



12.

He's begged for 2 years for them after watching the Oprah Winfrey's Minge episode


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2010)

i was about that age when i started listening to derek & clive


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i was about that age when i started listening to derek & clive



Oh, me too.

He's heard them already.

Peter Cook is most revered in this house.


----------



## Voley (Jan 17, 2010)

Just watched The Day Of The Jackal with Edward Fox, a film I loved when I was a kid. Still enjoyed it but the stiff-upper-lip accents of a bunch of blokes who are supposed to be French terrorists were pretty dire.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 18, 2010)

D A Pennebaker's documentary, Town Bloody Hall.

Germaine Greer versus Norman Mailer. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Some more spooks 
Then the latest QI (Ze Germans)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Big Trouble in Little China. An early John Carpenter movie. A bit dated. I don't think you could portray chinese people like that anymore.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 18, 2010)

*District 9* - as others have said, it turns into a traditional Hollywood action movie towards the end, but the first hour is very good indeed. I certainly enjoyed it more than I did last year's other critically-lauded sci-fi movie, Moon.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 18, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Have been watching Freaks and Geeks for the last week or so



GREAT show!  I really, really enjoyed it.  What the hell do you have to do to get a second series?  Mega talented cast, sharp writing...it's all there.  Big time fancy the main character too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2010)

Deja Vu - with Denzel Washington. A good premise that got a bit lost along the way.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2010)

I watched ep one of breaking bad on the train. It's alright.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 18, 2010)

i can't remember what i watched last night i think i blacked out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i can't remember what i watched last night i think i blacked out.



I managed to go home and not buy a bottle of wine. Impressive stuff. Woke up at 5am in a weird panic about anything and everything currently featuring in my life. I then felt I needed to look for those guitar strings (which couldn't possibly be in my house anyway) and discovered that I had lost my POD. Then found the POD and didn't care so much about the strings in comparison. 

Someone should make a film of it then it might be more relevant to this thread.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 18, 2010)

wait i just remembered i watched the snooker final, panic over. oh no now i'm worrying that i left the joe meek box somewhere. anway.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2010)

Giordano Bruno - Montaldo's film about guess who. Not his best, weak first hour, and probably the least effective performance i've ever seen from Volonte - apart from the last 20 or so minutes.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

Inglourious Basterds

my dad lent it to me

I nearly switched it off several times

that's about as positive a review as I can give it


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 18, 2010)

Couple of episodes of Burn Notice. 

Never seen it before, quite enjoyed it.


----------



## soluble duck (Jan 18, 2010)

I watched quite a few films yesterday.

Started with 'A Serious Man', which I really liked. Very funny, particularly the junior Rabbi talking about the parking lot. 

Then I watched 'Paranormal Activity' because there was some hype about it, which was completely unwarranted because it failed to even make me jump. Pretty crap film imo, just rips off the idea behind Blair Witch Project but failed to scare me, whereas Blair Witch did when I saw it for the first time.

I also watched 'Resident Evil: Apocalypse' which was pretty crappy but quite fun and nice to see some lovely ladies (randy old colonel voice) killing zombies.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2010)

Watched this yesterday while I was pottering about. Wonderfully stiff upper lip, old chap, but also rather moving. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Way_to_the_Stars


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Inglourious Basterds
> 
> my dad lent it to me
> 
> ...



^^^cemented my belief that Tar antino hasn't made a good film since Jackie Brown did that.


----------



## Santino (Jan 18, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Giordano Bruno - Montaldo's film about guess who. Not his best, weak first hour, and probably the least effective performance i've ever seen from Volonte - apart from the last 20 or so minutes.



Is that the one where he pretends to be gay?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> ^^^cemented my belief that Tar antino hasn't made a good film since Jackie Brown did that.



Fucking tell me about it

Oh, shooting, guns, people dying, blood etc

*yawn*

shite


----------



## pboi (Jan 18, 2010)

he did manage to create great suspense with some scenes, I will give him that.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> ^^^cemented my belief that Tar antino hasn't made a good film since Jackie Brown did that.



you're both seriously wrong - on the basis of the first three chapters anyway.  It's superbly made, and hilarious, the best spaghetti western for decades.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> you're both seriously wrong - on the basis of the first three chapters anyway.  It's superbly made, and hilarious, the best spaghetti western for decades.



No - see, what made it worse was that I could see what he was _trying_ to do.  And it was painful.  And offensive.  I nearly plucked out my eyes.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2010)

I loved Inglorious Basterds and I'm not that big a fan of most of Tarantino's other films, apart from Jackie Brown. The fact that this is a period film and in three different languages means that for once most of the characters didn't sound like they were talking with Tarantino's voice. I find a lot of self important prestige films that deal with the Holocaust directly (Sophie's Choice) or indirectly (The Reader) tremendously offensive. They often strike me as cynically engineered to grab awards and they ponderously exploit the Holocaust for cheap melodrama. Inglorious Basterds on the other was a joyfully irreverent take on WWII films (not on WWII itself). It's a wish fulfillment revenge fantasy, but it is only offensive if you mistake it as a film about history than a film that parodies and plays with genre conventions. In that way it's similar to The Life of Brian.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 18, 2010)

I liked IGB too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> ^^^cemented my belief that Tar antino hasn't made a good film since Jackie Brown did that.



Jackie Brown was shit. 

Apart from the opening titles.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Aaahhaaaaa the glueman.



  ladies getting a 'sticky substance' in their hair


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2010)

Bollocks was it. I'm a total stranger to the genre Tarantino was riffing on in JB (blaxploitation?) but I found it really cool. And it introduced me to 'across a 110th street' so therefor cannot be faulted.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> ladies getting a 'sticky substance' in their hair



the first bukkake movie.....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Bollocks was it. I'm a total stranger to the genre Tarantino was riffing on in JB (blaxploitation?) but I found it really cool. And it introduced me to 'across a 110th street' so therefor cannot be faulted.



JB was based on a book by Elmore Leonard anyway, so had good genes right from the start


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Bollocks was it. I'm a total stranger to the genre Tarantino was riffing on in JB (blaxploitation?) but I found it really cool. And it introduced me to 'across a 110th street' so therefor cannot be faulted.



Great song but a shit film. Just boring.

Not as boring as Death Proof, which I still haven't finished watching (and that was the shorter theatrical version, fuck knows what the long one is like).


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Great song but a shit film. Just boring.



poor QT, I bet he knew he should have put more cartoons with unfeasibly large eyes in really.

Anyways, I shall go home and watch the last hour of IB to make my final judgement on that, I do suspect it will have been improved by being watched in two sessions like this.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> poor QT, I bet he knew he should have put more cartoons with unfeasibly large eyes in really.
> .



I think you are getting me confused with someone else.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2010)

really?  not someone with any taste, you can be sure


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> really?  not someone with any taste, you can be sure



I just have a low threshold for bland / crap / boring / shit films. In some ways I envy you.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2010)

Most films according to Atomic Supplex fall within the "boring" or "shit" spectrum, so I'm delighted that he's added "bland" to his critical repertoire.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2010)

Jackie Brown is Tarantino's best film IMO.

A lot slower pace, more grown up, a strong story and cast.

I had to watch it three times to appreciate it really - initially I thought 'boring' then I switched off my Tarantion tinted specs and saw the film in a completely new light.

I don't think IB will stand the test of time - It has some great stuff in it, and it's a lot of fun, but by the last 1/2hr I was desparing a bit and thinking just fucking end! I can't see myself watching it again.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Reno said:


> I loved Inglorious Basterds and I'm not that big a fan of most of Tarantino's other films, apart from Jackie Brown. The fact that this is a period film and in three different languages means that for once most of the characters didn't sound like they were talking with Tarantino's voice. I find a lot of self important prestige films that deal with the Holocaust directly (Sophie's Choice) or indirectly (The Reader) tremendously offensive. They often strike me as cynically engineered to grab awards and they ponderously exploit the Holocaust for cheap melodrama. Inglorious Basterds on the other was a joyfully irreverent take on WWII films (not on WWII itself). It's a wish fulfillment revenge fantasy, but it is only offensive if you mistake it as a film about history than a film that parodies and plays with genre conventions. In that way it's similar to The Life of Brian.



I agree, although it would be difficult to take it for a film about history, given how the thing ends.


----------



## pboi (Jan 18, 2010)

the jew hunter got a grammy

he was very good


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I just have a high threshold for moronic/ childrens / boring / shit films.



corrected for you.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2010)

pboi said:


> the jew hunter got a grammy
> 
> he was very good



I don't remember him singing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2010)

Reno said:


> I don't remember him singing.



In the director's cut he does Springtime for Hitler whilst licking Uma Thurman's feet in french brothel.

Scene was cut because it ruined the flow of the story


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## snackhead (Jan 18, 2010)

20 mins left of Baby Mama, it's fun but not funny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> corrected for you.



Can you pick one of those moronic children's films I have praised so highly out please? There must be so many for this to have somehow stuck in your mind.


----------



## thriller (Jan 18, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Jackie Brown was shit.
> 
> Apart from the opening titles.



I must admit I too found Jackie Brown boring. Couldn't sit through it all so turned it off.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2010)

The Go-Between

quite a bleak sad film


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2010)

Just watched Sherlock Stock and Two Smoking Kung Fu Victorian Detectives.....it was average.



...and it robs a whole line from Angel Heart!


ok....it's Sophocles....but seeing as it was said in reference to the occult I reckon it was lifted from Angel Heart.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 18, 2010)

Dark Water - okay
Wolf Creek - predictable and boring


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Can you pick one of those moronic children's films I have praised so highly out please? There must be so many for this to have somehow stuck in your mind.



I'm trying to remember a movie you do actually like, just quickly checked your lasty fifty posts on here and there doesn't seem to have been one!

my point is simply that you seem to want a movie to be wholly great for it to think it good at all.and i can be happy with films that aren't perfect, as long as the other bits are doing something interesting or original or funny. in fact most of the best movies aren't perfect, cos they're trying to do so much, but that vision is far more enthralling than making sure everything ties up 'correctly' (whatever that might mean).

With Inglorious I undoubtedly enjoyed it more cos of having my expectations lowered beforehand, and from watching it in two parts. It would probably have been okay in the cinema in one, but not on our telly. Too heavy a meal, each bit of it was good but all in one was just too much.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2010)

24. Brill.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> I'm trying to remember a movie you do actually like, just quickly checked your lasty fifty posts on here and there doesn't seem to have been one!.



I think I only mentioned 4 films in the last 50 posts, one of which I gushed nearly two pages with Nanker about. The only one I said was 'shit' was Jackie Brown. Only two people (including you) said it wasn't, and two people (including me) said it was boring. 

I was just wondering where you got the idea I only liked moronic children's films? 

I have not seen IB so can't comment.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry I think 3 people actually said JB was good.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was just wondering where you got the idea I only liked moronic children's films?



dunno, summat you said i guess. or maybe you just remind me of a child.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Dark Water - okay
> Wolf Creek - predictable and boring



I have only seen the Japanese Dark Water and it was terrible, not scary at all and pretty boring to boot. I think I actually bought the DVD but then took it back to the shop in disgust. 

I liked Wolf Creek, I don't think I could watch it again though until I forget about everything that happened in it.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have only seen the Japanese Dark Water and it was terrible



lol, there's a fucking surprise


----------



## rhod (Jan 19, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Trailer Park Boys: Countdown to Beer Day.
> 
> Hilarious in parts, just like the tv show. Worth watching.



I enjoyed it, too. Lahey really stole the show with his almost Shakespearean tragic role...Some of the other characters were definitely a bit more subdued (Bubbles was almost speaking with a "normal" voice!), and a I bet a few viewers who bailed before the credits rolled wouldn't have known what became of J Roc.. 

A fair bit of bitching about it on the IMDB message board, but it definitely had its moments - the fucked-up heist and car chase scenes, for example.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought it was brilliantly funny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> lol, there's a fucking surprise



Yeah well what do you want me to say? It's a terrible film in almost every way. Annoying characters, no suspense, no horror, badly paced. 
I'm a big fan of asian horror and for this (and the laughable) Juon to be held up as shining examples in the west is just madness.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

The original Dark water was a very poor entry in to the canon of post Ring films which seemed to rely on a spooky children or school girls and haunting scenes in lifts and hallways

A spectral damp patch was never really gonna get going was it?


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fell asleep twice on Blood Rain, a Korean suspense set in ancient time.
Will try to finish the last quarter of it tonight. So far it's been interesting.


----------



## Reno (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought together with the very different Kairo, Dark Water was the best of the Asian horror films of that time. Reminded me a bit of Polanski really.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2010)

What the!?!


----------



## Reno (Jan 19, 2010)

Let's not go there.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2010)

The Counterfeiters.   Excellent film, uplifting in a way


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

Moon - I liked it.

Clearly Silent Running was a big influence....which I knew it would be. Silent Running is my fave sci-fi of all time so I've put off watching Moon, but it was very enjoyable.

Another good Clint Mansell soundtrack too.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

final two episodes of The Shield, season 6.  Fucking brilliant drama, no one can say that it isn't, superbly ties _so much_ together.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> final two episodes of The Shield, season 6.  Fucking brilliant drama, no one can say that it isn't, superbly ties _so much_ together.



It was a show that got better and better.

It also has the best ending of all recent TV classics from Sorpanos to The Wire.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope so because s1 dragged the arse off me - it was just the bill.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

it really has, I shouldn't say more cos I can't be arsed to use the spoiler code, but there are so many bits that seemed almost throwaway earlier that are now....oooohh, I really must leave seven a little while so I can let the rest sink in and let the excitement build.

me sis (who introduced the series to me) says she'll be round to watch the last three with us, as she both needs to see them again and wants to watch us going _fuuuuuckkk_ with bulging eyes


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I hope so because s1 dragged the arse off me - it was just the bill.



that's pretty much what i thought.  well, a bit better than the bill, but basically just another cop drama, with them being the biggest basards out their.  and not much changes in some ways, but...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I hope so because s1 dragged the arse off me - it was just the bill.



Well, I can't testify that it'll satisfy your discerning tastes, but I felt for the limitations it faced, being on a Network channel, it really got itself to a place up among the HBO shows.

Season 7 is very very different from season 1, actually season 2 really gets moving.

It's probably one of the most depressing shows since Oz.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> that's pretty much what i thought.  well, a bit better than the bill, but basically just another cop drama, with them being the biggest basards out their.  and not much changes in some ways, but...


I'm trusting you now. You've been right in the past.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I'll watch 1.1 now, see how they compare.



butchersapron said:


> I'm trusting you now. You've been right in the past.



quite right, cocksucker


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> I think I'll watch 1.1 now, see how they compare.
> 
> 
> 
> quite right, cocksucker



Those files were made public? 

Yep, I loved that shit. Ta.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

and I didn't even realise my double entendre there   (well, not consciously anyway)


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

shit, Vic is _thin_


----------



## Reno (Jan 19, 2010)

I know that there is an unwritten law that we all have to say that The Wire is our favourite show ever. I genuinely think that The Wire was brilliant but if I'm honest, the show that I enjoyed the most over the last decade was The Shield.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> shit, Vic is _thin_



He'd worked out big time for S1.

You should see him pre-shield







The internet is strangely devoid of pre-sheild pics.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2010)

Reno said:


> I know that there is an unwritten law that we all have to say that The Wire is our favourite show ever. I genuinely think that The Wire was brilliant but if I'm honest, the show that I enjoyed the most over the last decade was The Shield.



Well for me it was The Sopranos, but I'd say that The Sheild matched The Wire.

It really pushed it's luck as a network show and hammered some big and shocking storylines.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He'd worked out big time for S1.
> 
> You should see him pre-shield


pretty boy!








Reno said:


> I know that there is an unwritten law that we all have to say that The Wire is our favourite show ever. I genuinely think that The Wire was brilliant but if I'm honest, the show that I enjoyed the most over the last decade was The Shield.



I think The Shield had a narrower reach, didn't try and do as much as The Wire, to tell as many aspects oif the story, but it did what it did superbly. Just how much was set up in this very first episode is telling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2010)

Reno said:


> I know that there is an unwritten law that we all have to say that The Wire is our favourite show ever. I genuinely think that The Wire was brilliant but if I'm honest, the show that I enjoyed the most over the last decade was The Shield.



someone i know called the shield 'the wire for divs'.
 i enjoyed it a lot but can't be arsed with the last series. it deffo jumped the shark.


----------



## Reno (Jan 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> someone i know called the shield 'the wire for divs'.
> i enjoyed it a lot but can't be arsed with the last series. it deffo jumped the shark.



I know, you've told me before. 

Funnily enough, that's what I thought about The Wire which had a really weak final season. The last season of The Shield on the other hand was brilliant with one of the greatest wrap ups to any TV series ever. The last season of The Wire was especially disappointing because I think season 4 was its best season and one of the great achievements in US TV history. I'm not even arguing that The Shield was a greater achievement because it wasn't, but I found it the most consistent and consistently entertaining series of the last decade.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2010)

The last Season of the wire felt like an add on.

The last season of the Shield was one of the best final seasons of any show I've ever seen.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2010)

belboid said:


> pretty boy!



Not in the 'sitcom' Daddio he wasn't. He was just a fatty.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The last Season of the wire felt like an add on.
> 
> The last season of the Shield was one of the best final seasons of any show I've ever seen.



For some reason this fills me with sadness and fear. 
I know that one day I will watch all of the wire (I only got as far as halfway though season 2), but I also know that I will never be arsed to watch the shield.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2010)

PS

Ep 2 of breaking bad. I only started watching the first 10 minutes because my daughter had a nightmare and I wanted to make sure she was asleep again before I left the room. I had my phone with me so started watching and stayed to the end. The 'what the hell are they going to do now' element is quite engaging for now, as is the 'what the hell would I do?' 
I have some fingers crossed for the characters better fortune which means i must be rooting for them. A good sign.


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Moon - I liked it.
> 
> Clearly Silent Running was a big influence....which I knew it would be. Silent Running is my fave sci-fi of all time so I've put off watching Moon, but it was very enjoyable.
> 
> Another good Clint Mansell soundtrack too.



Silent Running is on my next to watch list.
Enjoyed Moon too, how can someone find it boring?



Angel A, a French sci-fi shot in beautiful b&w.
It's not so much of a sci-fi though except the story goes she's indeed an angel from above.
Really liked it.  The humours in it were smart.
And the part with him looking into himelf in the mirror actually brought tears to my eyes.  I was touched.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2010)

> Angel A, a French sci-fi shot in beautiful b&w.
> It's not so much of a sci-fi though except the story goes she's indeed an angel from above.



OO, first recc I've seen for this. Nearly picked it up in HMV on spec a couple of days ago...might have to get it next week...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2010)

4 eps 0f buffy season 5. Enter Dawn, the annoying sister. Interesting xander episode where he get split into cool xander and loser xander


----------



## pboi (Jan 20, 2010)

Angel-A is awesome


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 20, 2010)

i watched The Draughtsman's Contract. not my favourite peter greenaway film, i got a bit bored. my uncle is in it though, that was cool.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 20, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> 4 eps 0f buffy season 5. Enter Dawn, the annoying sister. Interesting xander episode where he get split into cool xander and loser xander



Season 5 starts of with quite a few comedy episodes doesn't it? (Dracula, Harmony and her minions, Giles & the Magic Shop, Xander's ep).

One of my favourite seasons overall.

And Dawn gets better to be fair, and hotter (once legal I should add).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Angel A, a French sci-fi shot in beautiful b&w.



Yeah loved this. I love the way that you expect it to be a film about 'is she or isn't she' and then they just blow that shit out of the water.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i watched The Draughtsman's Contract. not my favourite peter greenaway film, i got a bit bored. my uncle is in it though, that was cool.



I didn't know you liked peter greenaway? 
Have you seen a Zed and Two Noughts? It's go the best soundtrack of any film ever and a rather good turn by Peter Davidson of all people.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 20, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I didn't know you liked peter greenaway?
> Have you seen a Zed and Two Noughts? It's go the best soundtrack of any film ever and a rather good turn by Peter Davidson of all people.



yes i liked that one, it was much better. i didn't spot peter davidson? ken campbell is in there tho.

you can't get most of them on dvd tho, do you have some by any chance? looking for Prospero's Books particularly.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Season 5 starts of with quite a few comedy episodes doesn't it? (Dracula, Harmony and her minions, Giles & the Magic Shop, Xander's ep).
> 
> One of my favourite seasons overall.
> 
> And Dawn gets better to be fair, and hotter (once legal I should add).



The Big Bad is Glorificus dude. She's the best after the Big Big Bad in S7.

Dawn however, never rises above the level of 'annoying liabilty' IMO.


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2010)

aah, Glorificus.... "You know, I honestly don't think there's a human word fabulous enough for me"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Season 5 starts of with quite a few comedy episodes doesn't it? (Dracula, Harmony and her minions, Giles & the Magic Shop, Xander's ep).
> 
> One of my favourite seasons overall.
> 
> And Dawn gets better to be fair, and hotter (once legal I should add).



Giles has been providing the comic relief quite a bit.

There's also an awesome sequence where Buff balances one handed on a post while doing slayer training. Must have taken some real skill to pull that off.


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 20, 2010)

Talking about Buffy, has anyone watched the Dollhouse?  The character Faith is the lead actoress on this one. It's about some underground org that provides 'actives' to clients to fullfill their 'engagements' such as sexual fantasy, body guard, hostage negotiator etc. And those 'actives' are loaded with specific personality for specific task. After the job is done their brain gets wiped and back to a blank slate... The cycle continues.
I watched couple season 1 eps recently and I wasn't convinced. The girl is lacking acting skills. However season 2 seems to have more interesting plot as it's built up from season 1.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2010)

Dollhouse has issues on a moral level and on a storytelling level. It's Whedon having a wank, basically.


----------



## pboi (Jan 20, 2010)

yet its totaly awesome after episode 6 of S1 or so


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Dollhouse has issues on a moral level and on a storytelling level. It's Whedon having a wank, basically.



Have you watched them all? There are male and female 'actives' in the show, and if anything the men who hire Echo for the engagements are the sad sacks and wankers in it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2010)

TBF I managed 4 episodes, so perhaps it got better on both levels.


----------



## pboi (Jan 20, 2010)

stick with it man, the final episode of S1 will blow you away


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Black Narcissus - not my favourite Powell and Pressburger tbh, a little too melodramatic, but the mad nun turns goth, and looks great just before she dies


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> yes i liked that one, it was much better. i didn't spot peter davidson? ken campbell is in there tho.
> 
> you can't get most of them on dvd tho, do you have some by any chance? looking for Prospero's Books particularly.



What the fuck am I talking about, I meant JIM DAVIDSON of course. 

The BFI have done some DVDs, maybe they have not gotten around to prosperos books.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Dollhouse has issues on a moral level



This is one of the points of the story. Watch on.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2010)

'dazed and confused' watched it loads of times, still love it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2010)

Exiled - Johnny To's Macau set hitman, heist, triad, revenge thriller.......plenty of heroic bloodshed, and a fair splattering of Leone, Woo and Peckinpah references...with a fantastic cast of HK regulars.

Really good soundtrack too.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 21, 2010)

K-19

good movie


----------



## Sadken (Jan 21, 2010)

A Serious Man - Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucking well jewish film, m8 but I was a bit let-down cos I went in expecting one of the best Coen's ever and it was just good.  Not great, not a great Coen film but a good one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

Wall-E  it was a bit rubbish for a pixar film.


----------



## belboid (Jan 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Black Narcissus - not my favourite Powell and Pressburger tbh,



so which is?



I watched the very first two episodes of Blakes Seven.

Wow. i never knew wood and cheese could mix so well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Wall-E  it was a bit rubbish for a pixar film.



Nooooo! I loved it!  Not as much as other pixar films (prefered Up and Toy Story) but I got all weepy in the "Hello Dolly" bits


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 21, 2010)

Ep 3 of breaking bad. Bit of a depressing one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooo! I loved it!  Not as much as other pixar films (prefered Up and Toy Story) but I got all weepy in the "Hello Dolly" bits


Oh, is that what the films was that he kept watching?


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Star Trek* - enjoyable enough but the plot wheezes like a fat kid on a sports day.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oh, is that what the films was that he kept watching?



Yup - I am a bit of a musicals fan and "It Only Takes a Moment" is one of my favourite songs from "Hello Dolly" so tbh I didn't need much encouragement to well up


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2010)

Rock n Rolla. They're daft, these Guy Ritchie movies but they always make me laugh.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

belboid said:


> so which is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



currently it is 'a matter of life and death' but I'm working my way through the collection, Mrs21 bought a box set of all the films


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 21, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> *Star Trek* - enjoyable enough but the plot wheezes like a fat kid on a sports day.


----------



## belboid (Jan 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> currently it is 'a matter of life and death' but I'm working my way through the collection, Mrs21 bought a box set of all the films



excellant.  Tho are you sure you mean _all_ the films?  Biggest box set I've seen only has 9 in, and they made 20.

My fave is Red Shoes, with Small Back Room being the best rarely seen one & Bluebeards castle being astounding considering its a Bartok opera and I hate bartok.  Or thought I did.

You need Peeping Tom as well of course, the other Powell solo's are for fanatics only (so, yes, i have them all...)


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 21, 2010)

on telly lastnight

Cyborg

Leftover from Sigue Sigue Sputnik wardrobe


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

belboid said:


> so which is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A matter of life and death, I'm working my way through the collection, mrs21 bought a box set


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2010)

belboid said:


> excellant.  Tho are you sure you mean _all_ the films?  Biggest box set I've seen only has 9 in, and they made 20.
> 
> My fave is Red Shoes, with Small Back Room being the best rarely seen one & Bluebeards castle being astounding considering its a Bartok opera and I hate bartok.  Or thought I did.
> 
> You need Peeping Tom as well of course, the other Powell solo's are for fanatics only (so, yes, i have them all...)



There is a lot in this set ,  maybe 14? I'll check when I get home


----------



## belboid (Jan 21, 2010)

excellent,  Just realised if one includes 'An Airmans Letter To His Mother' (which is only five mins) there are actually 21 films, which seems appropriate


----------



## rollinder (Jan 21, 2010)

some of the extras on the Red Dwarf series 5 set: the Dwarfing USA documentary & the first two lots of deleted scenes (the fanbioys are right, Holoship _does_ need an extended cut)


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> TBF I managed 4 episodes, so perhaps it got better on both levels.



After ep 1, I lost interest. Then tried ep 3 & 4. Still it didn't grab my attention. And then jumped to middle of  season 2. It still didn't manage to keep me hanging. 

It's a show that I'd be happy to skip and not waste more time on it.


----------



## belboid (Jan 22, 2010)

Blakes Seven - with commentary. Vila, jenna & the producer all talking about it and trying not  to piss themselves laughing at some of the incredible naffness.

Just how basic the set ups were was quite suprising, the cast would have only had a chance for one or two read throughs before they had to go and film their scenes, the cameras were static so they just had to hope everyne hit their marks first time of asking, and they couldn't work out any of the lighting in advance.

It'd be interesting to see how RTD/Moffatt would manage making a Dr Who episode like that.


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm semi going through a hitchcock phase atm.
The Man Who Knew Too Much - 
enjoyed it and appreciated the techniques applied in the old cinematography. 
also realised the child in it was over acting.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm starting "Dexter" again from EP1 SE 1 and gonna work my way to the end of season 4 again. 


I cant wait for season 5 to begin!! I _love _Dexter.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 22, 2010)

Just finished watching District 9... abosultely fanbloodytastic


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2010)

The Incredible Shrinking Man - twas alright, especially the spider confrontation


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking for Eric

What a wonderful film


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gamer. With a big budget, it might have been a new Blade Runner. As it is, it's probably just a  cheap knockoff of the Blade Runner idea.

This is a bit of a spoiler, but it's so obvious that it's coming, that I'm not really wrecking anything.

For all you fps types, imagine what would happen if one of your CoDMW2 maps, was actually a bust-in into some giant party area in Second Life, and you could shoot the bystanders as well as the combatants...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2010)

marty21 said:


> There is a lot in this set ,  maybe 14? I'll check when I get home



right, there's 11, so I'm missing a few 

just watched another 2 episodes of the shield season 3, near the end of that season now, just ordered 4 and 5


----------



## nicksonic (Jan 23, 2010)

i can now actually contribute to this thread!

sky really fucked up so i was left with a dvd only diet for 3 winter weeks...

so i watched...

the dark knight - i preferred 'batman begins' altho my downstairs neighbour interrupted the viewing and asked if i could turn the volume down. did that detract? i loved the whole scale of it.

dirty harry - realised i'd never seen this before.

magnum force - realised i'd only seen the last 3/4's before.

the enforcer - good altho me and a friend of mine got confused about harry driving into a glass fronted bank. anyhoo...

the three colours trilogy - what's left to say about them? made me feel warm when i had no heating. can anyone tell me about the 10 one hour plays the brothers (i think) did?

v for vendetta - excellent.

the dark crystal - incredible actual live action-puppetry.

and lots of old doctor who - the invasion, the trial of a timelord, earthshock, the caves of androzani, the black guardian trilogy

i've recorded 'taken' just because the U75 said it was so good. or so crap.

i'll decide  =)


----------



## smmudge (Jan 23, 2010)

Les Maitres du Temps. I think the animation on this and the little sci-fi concepts and all the sound effects are fabulous, they all work together to make a beautiful film, as with Fantastic Planet.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 23, 2010)

Slade in Flame from 1975.

Nice idea of a film, and Slade weren't too bad as actors but they seemed to compress too much of a story line into a shortish film (90 minutes or so.)

Very dark in tone as only films made in the seventies tend to be.




365Watch New Year's Resolution: Watch a new film everyday.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Second to last episode of Spooks series six. 
One more to watch and then we have run out.


----------



## llion (Jan 23, 2010)

My Sister's Keeper - Schmaltz of the schmaltziest order. Pretty moving all the same.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2010)

Rain over Santiago - dramatisation of Pinochet's coup. Was not expecting much of this franco-bulgarian production, a lot of heroics in the vein of immediate post-ww2 partisan moves etc. Was far better than i hoped for. Didn't really touch on Allende (when it did it _did_ tend to hero-ise). Instead concentrated on the machinations of the coup, the lead-up, the behind the scenes action and nails the guilty. Basically it's part one of Guzmans Battle of Chile - The Insurrection of the Bourgeoisie dramatised.


----------



## Voley (Jan 23, 2010)

Just started watching Deadwood. Really, really enjoying it.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

NVP said:


> Just started watching Deadwood. Really, really enjoying it.



Fucking excellent innit?   Calamity Jane is just perfect 

I just watched The Inner Life of Martin Frost.  Didn't realise it was a Paul Auster film til I put it on.  Really enjoyed it, although it was fairly typical Auster fare.

I've always loved David Thewliss, in a purely platonic way, but I am now officially in lust with Irene Jacob


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

Just watching an episode of The Sweeney - and it has Paul Jones in it!


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tokyo Sonata -
it was really good, not amazing though like many critics put it.
I did enjoy its subtlety.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 23, 2010)

On Thursday i saw Daybreakers which was at best a bit rubbish.

Then this morning/afternoon after being up all night i watched a mix of The Day Today, The Armando Iannucci Show and finished with Hulk vs Wolverine just because i could


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2010)

tonight I will be mostly finishing season 3 of the Shield


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 23, 2010)

A Serious Man - It was ok. A long way from the Coen's best....but very much a Coen film all the same.


----------



## Voley (Jan 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Fucking excellent innit?   Calamity Jane is just perfect



Yeah, it's fantastic. Downloading the second series as I write.


----------



## Reno (Jan 23, 2010)

_(500) Days of Summer_ which was the rarest of things, a good modern romantic comedy. Joseph Gordon-Levitt is one of the best actors currently working in Hollywood films and it's rare to see a romantic film from the guys point of view.


----------



## manifold (Jan 24, 2010)

Just watched _Perfume: Story of a Murderer_. It seemed to be going alright - a little naff and a bit hammy here and there, but nothing awful - until the middle and then it progressively got worse and worse before finishing with the worst 15 minutes I've ever seen or read. 

Thinking about it, it became the script Patrick Stewart was making in _Extras_: "and then all their clothes fall off..." etc


----------



## rollinder (Jan 24, 2010)

Started watching Doctor Who - the Dalek Invasion Of Earth the other night, now onto episode 2. The plot so far:  Ian & Barbara finally got back to London but in the wrong century, the TARDIS got a bridge dropped on it thanks to Susan, who's spent most of her scenes explaining to every-fucking-body about her twisted ankle, the Daleks' robomen either ripped off or inspired the Cybermen, (an there's a perfectly sensible reason for the dalek to be in the river - it's looking for bodies).

+ some resistance members explained the backstory complete with confusing flashback (not at all 'borrowing' from Day Of The Triffids), wheelchairman got very excited about his new bomb (if that was what they were trying out, it didn't look that good at blowing up daleks tbh), and Hartnell was an silly old fool again, claiming more advanced daleks must be from earlier than the ones they'd already met, showing off with magnets & doors, calling someone an idiot & being a bit rubbish at fighting against robotisation.


----------



## Janh (Jan 24, 2010)

_Sniper 3_ and _Citizen Kane_. 

I enjoyed _Sniper 3_ although I was coming to it with reservations. _Citizen Kane _ was a classic I had never seen until now and it was very very good.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

finished season 3 of the shield - now awaiting 2 more series from amazon

<shakes fist at royal mail>


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 24, 2010)

The Big Lebowski with the teen who hadn't seen it before, he had a few laughs but wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 24, 2010)

_from thread other day._

Smokin' Aces - forgot about kid with glasses


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2010)

Getting into the meat of Buffy season 5 now. Riley the square jawed tosser has finally fucked off after a well vanilla sex scene. Thus leaving the stage clear for spike.


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 24, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Thus leaving the stage clear for spike.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Started watching Doctor Who - the Dalek Invasion Of Earth the other night, now onto episode 2. The plot so far:  Ian & Barbara finally got back to London but in the wrong century, the TARDIS got a bridge dropped on it thanks to Susan, who's spent most of her scenes explaining to every-fucking-body about her twisted ankle, the Daleks' robomen either ripped off or inspired the Cybermen, (an there's a perfectly sensible reason for the dalek to be in the river - it's looking for bodies).
> .




I never got past episode 2. I will try again some time. The final shot of ep1 where the Dalek comes out of the water is ace, but would have had maybe more impact if perhaps they hadn't called it "dalek invasion of earth episode 1"


----------



## LDR (Jan 24, 2010)

I've watched the following so far this weekend.

Sherlock Holmes - which I found to be action rubbish.
Up in the Air - which I found to be rom-com rubbish.
Orphan - which I found to be thriller rubbish.

I now remember why I don't watch films much.  There's so much crap to wade through.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jour_de_fête

Jour de Fete - Jacques Tati


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

just settling down to watch 'The man who shot Liberty Valance'


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 24, 2010)

Desperate Living: (NSFW)


----------



## Zabo (Jan 24, 2010)

"Man On Wire" The French man who wire walked across the twin towers. Fascinating! Balls of steel or what?

"The Class" Okay but not as good as "Etre Et Avoir"


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 24, 2010)

watched "The Man Who Could Work Miracles", a 1936 film scripted by HG Wells about a man the gods empower to be able to perform anything he likes apart from changing peoples minds. Bruce Almighty with a few more morals really. Special effects probably looked great in the 30s. Quite a fun little film

The Groupie Girl (1970), better than average for UK sexploitation director Derek Ford, although he seemed to get bored with half the cast half way through the film and made them die in a car crash to be replaced by a new bunch. I quite enjoyed the late 60s UK rock soundtrack.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2010)

bit of a dvd marathon today, 3rd film now 'Ill met by moonlight'


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 25, 2010)

This weekend we've had Moon, which was excellent and Inglorious Basterds which was utter shit.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 25, 2010)

After seeing A Prophet at the pictures on Saturday, I watched The Beat that my Heart Skipped.

A much better film IMO even though when it started out I wondered if I was gonna get into it. By the end I thought it was brilliant. Still in my head this morning when I woke up.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 25, 2010)

More Alias, Gladiator on BRD (fucking awesome)...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

Slumdog Millionaire was on Channel 4 last night, so watched that

Was ok, quite enjoyable


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Slumdog Millionaire was on Channel 4 last night, so watched that
> 
> Was ok, quite enjoyable



that's just what i thought. i got distracted and missed about half an hour of the second half and i didn't really mind or notice when i came back to it, except i was like "why has she got that scar?" but i didn't really care that much.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> that's just what i thought. i got distracted and missed about half an hour of the second half and i didn't really mind or notice when i came back to it, except i was like "why has she got that scar?" but i didn't really care that much.



I keep meaning to catch it but it's just never on at a time that interests me. I assume it will be on a loop tape for the rest of the year so maybe I will tune in at the right time one day.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2010)

I watched most of 'you don't mess with the Zohan'. 
Better than expected but I wasn't expecting too much. Too many sex jokes for my liking but there was some subject matter that I thought admirable for a hollywood comedy to cover. The Israeli–Palestinian conflict, home made bombs etc etc. I think it's the best sandler film I have seen, and slightly different and more bonkers. 

"No, no, no, wife of McCain! She has the ass, and you know she's not getting any"


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I keep meaning to catch it but it's just never on at a time that interests me. I assume it will be on a loop tape for the rest of the year so maybe I will tune in at the right time one day.



Yeh - it's been on at least once in the last week or so 

I remembered why I hate watching films on the telly though.  Fucking adverts


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh - it's been on at least once in the last week or so
> 
> I remembered why I hate watching films on the telly though.  Fucking adverts



yeah the adverts were why i got distracted, i forgot i was watching a film during a break and started doing something else


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2010)

Slumdog looked fantastic and had some gripping sequences, but utterly failed to hang together as a story. Ridiculously OTT swoony music whenever he saw that girl failed to move me every time. I just didn't give a shit. Liked the dancing bit for the end credits 

Didn't know it was on TV though, we were watching the DVD.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 25, 2010)

Indian Chris Tarrant was great. A film well worth watching on the big screen.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Liked the dancing bit for the end credits



Ooo yes, I loved that bit 

You know what struck me most?  Sounds a bit daft really but...the colours.  All the action sequences all had really flowing bright colours...quite trippy, very pretty


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 25, 2010)

Reno said:


> _(500) Days of Summer_ which was the rarest of things, a good modern romantic comedy. Joseph Gordon-Levitt is one of the best actors currently working in Hollywood films and it's rare to see a romantic film from the guys point of view.



I liked that too.
The ending was heart-breaking but in its truthfulness.

I remember Joseph Gordon-Levitt as a child actor in 3rd Rock from the Sun.  He's all grown up now and becomes rather sexy in *Uncertainty * - which was quite an interesting film I must say.
The story is split in two and leads to different endings.
Also New York nostalgia all over.
Recommend.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 25, 2010)

Terminator Salvation - not as bad as I thought. It's an action film and only became a 'Terminator' film (with the suspense and excitement) in the last 20mins. 

Wolverine - a dumb and watchable mess.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 25, 2010)

pineapple express........ crappy american papp

Bronson........ really liked that, quite odd tho.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 25, 2010)

The Stepfather - was good, the trailer spoilt the best part of it for me, which is often the way 

The Informer - got about hour in and got really bored.. was ok but just couldnt be arsed... will finish it one day


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2010)

More Deadwood. It's fucking great.


----------



## soluble duck (Jan 25, 2010)

In Bruges was on last and I had been meaning to watch it. Thought it was pretty good, liked the story and Ralph Feinnes was good, although his accent and general character was a bit too similar to Ben Kingsley in Sexy Beast to be too impressed.

It was a funny film, and even Colin Farrell was alright.

Also watched a quite interesting documentary on FX (I know) about American Neo Nazis, quite shocking to see them parading through Washington being protected by loads of police.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 26, 2010)

the remake of the Wicker Man with Nicholas Cage for about 10 minutes it was absolutely terrible.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> After seeing A Prophet at the pictures on Saturday, I watched The Beat that my Heart Skipped.
> 
> A much better film IMO even though when it started out I wondered if I was gonna get into it. By the end I thought it was brilliant. Still in my head this morning when I woke up.



The Beat my Heart Skipped is a great film, I was a little in love with Romain Duris afterwards


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> More Deadwood. It's fucking great.



I'm watching season 1, Mrs21 didn't like it, she said it was too sweary and shouty

that's why I like it I said


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> the remake of the Wicker Man with Nicholas Cage for about 10 minutes it was absolutely terrible.



Yeah I saw this and did about 20 minutes too, bad wasn't it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2010)

Last two episodes of Dollhouse series 1.
OK, but not the the amazing climax the house nerds promised me.


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 26, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> the remake of the Wicker Man with Nicholas Cage for about 10 minutes it was absolutely terrible.



Nicholas Cage has been lame for quite a while.  I actually pity him.



Thirst, a Korean vampire flick
Very stylised, and rather all over the place.
It was alright.  I don't understand the big fuss about it.


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Last two episodes of Dollhouse series 1.
> OK, but not the the amazing climax the house nerds promised me.



Wow, you made it to the end!
I just couldn't get into it.  The girl isn't a very convincing actress.


----------



## Reno (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> The Beat my Heart Skipped is a great film, I was a little in love with Romain Duris afterwards



Me too.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Last two episodes of Dollhouse series 1.
> OK, but not the the amazing climax the house nerds promised me.



Does that include Epitaph One?

Technically the last 2 episodes shown in the US were centred around Alpha and 'Omega', Epitaph One was never shown to viewers and is a great concept.


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> The Beat my Heart Skipped is a great film, I was a little in love with Romain Duris afterwards





Reno said:


> Me too.



Just read the synopsis, it sounds rather interesting.  Will surely put that on my list to watch.


----------



## Reno (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> The Beat my Heart Skipped is a great film, I was a little in love with Romain Duris afterwards



Have you seen L'auberge espagnole/Pot Luck and its sequel Les poupées russes/Russian Dolls ? 

Not amazing films, but very entertaining and guaranteed to make you fall in love with Duris even more.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Does that include Epitaph One?
> 
> Technically the last 2 episodes shown in the US were centred around Alpha and 'Omega', Epitaph One was never shown to viewers and is a great concept.



I think it did include Epitaph One - set in the future and all that. 
I was told it was going to 'blow my mind' and I would find out what the dollhouse was really for. No surprises really. All good watchable stuff, maybe I am setting the bar too high for tv these days. Time is precious and I don't like to have mine wasted. 

This wasn't a waste BTW


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Wow, you made it to the end!
> I just couldn't get into it.  The girl isn't a very convincing actress.



Nicely written jaunts and the fact that my wife was a huge buffy fan kept us going. If the wife didn't have it on I probably wouldn't have bothered beyond ep2.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Wow, you made it to the end!
> I just couldn't get into it.  The girl isn't a very convincing actress.





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Nicely written jaunts and the fact that my wife was a huge buffy fan kept us going. If the wife didn't have it on I probably wouldn't have bothered beyond ep2.



Although she does some roles very well, Eliza Dushku's main appeal is not her thespian skills 

The other actors (in particular Enver Gjokaj) do a much better job and get far more screen time in S2.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> More Deadwood. It's fucking great.


Fucking brilliant script. McShane is ace!


----------



## Voley (Jan 26, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm watching season 1, Mrs21 didn't like it, she said it was too sweary and shouty
> 
> that's why I like it I said





BiddlyBee said:


> Fucking brilliant script. McShane is ace!



It has exceptional use of the word 'cocksucker'.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> It has exceptional use of the word 'cocksucker'.



"Swedgin Cocksuckah"


----------



## Crispy (Jan 26, 2010)

Serpico

Enjoyable but very simple plot (have a bribe. no thank you. have a bribe. no thank you. have a bribe. no thank you. have a bribe. no thank you. have a bribe. no thank you. have a bribe. I'm telling. the end.) Pacino in good form and looking great in that beard. Terrible soundtrack.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

NVP said:


> It has exceptional use of the word 'cocksucker'.


I'll give you that  but I found I really needed to concentrate because so much happened in each episode.

Helped me get a pub quiz question right the other week did Deadwood


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Serpico
> 
> Enjoyable but very simple plot (have a bribe. no thank you. have a bribe. no thank you. have a bribe. no thank you. have a bribe. no thank you. have a bribe. no thank you. have a bribe. I'm telling. the end.) Pacino in good form and looking great in that beard. Terrible soundtrack.



I love Serpico. Long time since I watched it, great synopsis there


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am watching _The Go Getter_.

I like the little visual quote to _À bout de souffle_.


----------



## Reno (Jan 27, 2010)

My Blu-ray of Magnolia arrived today and I watched it on my projector. It seems to be a love it or hate it film, but I think it's one of the ten best films of the 90s and a genuine original. If it occasionally falters, then that's only fair for a film that dares to take more risks than most. 

Superficially an LA ensemble drama along the lines of Short Cuts or Crash, this is much more ambitious. Its an epic of the emotional currents of its characters and it's carried along by its swooping camera work, a great cast, wild excursions into Fortean phenomena and an incredibly beautiful score by Jon Brion. 

The mid-section is the best part. It's like some 50s Douglas Sirk melodrama on steroids, as several characters simultaneously head towards emotional meltdown while the camera deliriously swirls around them. After the Aimee Mann singalong it flounders for a while till finding its feet again with the frog raining climax.


----------



## rollinder (Jan 27, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I never got past episode 2. I will try again some time. The final shot of ep1 where the Dalek comes out of the water is ace, but would have had maybe more impact if perhaps they hadn't called it "dalek invasion of earth episode 1"



^ iirc it would've origanally only gone out with the episode title, the return of the daleks would've been a shock for viewers if they hadn't been spoilered by the Radio Times etc.

Episode 2 is pretty sloooooow, felt a lot longer than 25 minutes. Made it to episode 3 on Monday, have decided to give it a break now (it's the only remaining unwatched Dr Who story I own).

It's a lot better, also felt longer but as a good thing - the amount of plot/exciting things happening. Cool as fuck but down right bizarre Dalek battle editing. Director/producer etc somehow managed  to make the Dalek dodging wheel chair race round London (while the Daleks - Nazi saluting with their plungers - trundle past the historic Landmarks/monuments just missing them in the next streets) look thrilling rather than silly. The music/drums helped too. 

Didn't expect Dortman's sacrifice to happen so early, thought it'd be more heroic (and his bomb didn't work in the end  )

Other recent viewing: last episode of series one of Men Behaving Badly. 
I've now seen every episode at least once, (I think).
I won't be in a hurry to rewatch that series, Sex and Violence was almost a classic though (if only it'd been Tony...) My Brilliant Career was half great, loved the parts mostly focussed on Gary, Anthea and George in the restuarant , but had to fast forward past Dermot.

Spitting Image - A Floppy Mass Of Blubber (old video compilation)
Think some sketches were cut short.

+ first five songs + promo clip of Dead Boys - Live! at CBGB 1977


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Smokin Aces 2.

It's like they only had so much money, so they had to choose: plot? cast? direction? cinematography?

They went with cinematography. And even then, I'd say that they didn't get back a hundred cents' worth on the dollar.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 27, 2010)

Reno said:


> My Blu-ray of Magnolia arrived today and I watched it on my projector. *It seems to be a love it or hate it film*



You're right there - I've only seen it once but hated it as much as I hate Closer and Donnie fucking Darko (i.e. a lot). Some of the performances are superb (Julianne Moore especially) but that's about it. The rest is an irritating, self-indulgent mess.


----------



## Reno (Jan 27, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> You're right there - I've only seen it once but hated it as much as I hate Closer and Donnie fucking Darko (i.e. a lot). Some of the performances are superb (Julianne Moore especially) but that's about it. The rest is an irritating, self-indulgent mess.



Self indulgence is an easy accusation to make against almost any very personal, really ambitious film. I also don't see what these three films have in common apart from that you don't like them, but thanks for sharing anyway.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2010)

Watched the two progs about Winnie Mandela that were on telly tother night

Enjoyed both


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm reminded I have my friends copy of Magnola still to rewatch. Must've had it a year


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> You're right there - I've only seen it once but hated it as much as I hate Closer and Donnie fucking Darko (i.e. a lot). Some of the performances are superb (Julianne Moore especially) but that's about it. The rest is an irritating, self-indulgent mess.



there's nothing wrong with a spot of self-indulgence if you have talent. i don't think magnolia is at all self-indulgent though. it's a film i can watch repeatedly and there aren't that many of those.


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chaw, a Korean comedy horror -
About a man-eating giant wild boar... yea, it was bad.
Dumb.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought it was a pretty good comedy myself - 20 minutes too long.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 27, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Chaw, a Korean comedy horror -
> About a man-eating giant wild boar... yea, it was bad.
> Dumb.



Indeed, especially when everyone in the know knows that the best main-eating giant pig horror film is Razorback.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 27, 2010)

The Mothman Prophecies


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 27, 2010)

Working our way through S1 of Battlestar Galactica. It is very very good


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

3 episodes of the shield - season 4
1 episode of deadwood - season 1


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Reno said:


> Have you seen L'auberge espagnole/Pot Luck and its sequel Les poupées russes/Russian Dolls ?
> 
> Not amazing films, but very entertaining and guaranteed to make you fall in love with Duris even more.



will add them to lovefilm, ta


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 28, 2010)

The 2004 documentary 'Howard Zinn: You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train'. A fitting tribute to a great man. Recommended to those who haven't seen it.


----------



## Cm7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hitchcock's Rope -
Could be better if it didn't adopt the stage approach to the filming.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 28, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Working our way through S1 of Battlestar Galactica. It is very very good


And it just gets better. 

I watched Gamer.  Gerard Butler doing hard (if he's not doing hard, he's doing rom-com) and it's 'ok' if you've been into on-line gaming etc.   Dexter's in there as well.

What it does have though is a couple of scenes that seem to be homage to BladeRunner, I swear.  (Plus a Pris Prossie)


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 28, 2010)

i watched Sympathy For Mt Vengeance, it is one of the best films i have ever seen i think! my one problem with it was right at the end when it had the flash back voiceover of the girl explaining who the men were, i was like "it's alright, i knew who they were, you don't have to explain". that is a pretty minor flaw though./


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i watched Sympathy For Mt Vengeance, it is one of the best films i have ever seen i think! my one problem with it was right at the end when it had the flash back voiceover of the girl explaining who the men were, i was like "it's alright, i knew who they were, you don't have to explain". that is a pretty minor flaw though./



Great film that 

Have you seen Sympathy for Lady Vengeance yet, or is that next?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i watched Sympathy For Mt Vengeance, it is one of the best films i have ever seen i think! my one problem with it was right at the end when it had the flash back voiceover of the girl explaining who the men were, i was like "it's alright, i knew who they were, you don't have to explain". that is a pretty minor flaw though./



Isn't it. Isn't it!!

I don't remember the flashback voiceover though. Miles better than Old Boy and Lady Vengeance. 

I bet you would like kim ki duk too. Maybe not the bitter sweet ones like spring, summer blah blah or the isle (brilliant though they are). Try Bad Guy or Samaritan Girl.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2010)

More buffy.

I'm sure this is no original insight but Dawn really is the scrappy doo of this show. SUCH an annoying bint.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 28, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Isn't it. Isn't it!!
> 
> I don't remember the flashback voiceover though. Miles better than Old Boy and Lady Vengeance.
> 
> I bet you would like kim ki duk too. Maybe not the bitter sweet ones like spring, summer blah blah or the isle (brilliant though they are). Try Bad Guy or Samaritan Girl.


what was good was i didn't have a clue what to expect but it still managed to not be what i expected all the way through somehow.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i watched Sympathy For Mt Vengeance, it is one of the best films i have ever seen i think! my one problem with it was right at the end when it had the flash back voiceover of the girl explaining who the men were, i was like "it's alright, i knew who they were, you don't have to explain". that is a pretty minor flaw though./



Amazingly 3 years later at the age of 26 Du-na Bae (the girl) was playing a 16 year old high school girl in Japanese film Linda Linda Linda. Then two years later she was a high school girl again in the Host.


----------



## Reno (Jan 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> More buffy.
> 
> I'm sure this is no original insight but Dawn really is the scrappy doo of this show. SUCH an annoying bint.



That's the point though, isn't it ? She is supposed to be the annoying little sister to be a more down to earth challenge for Buffy. Younger siblings are frequently experienced as irritating. She changes as she grows up over the next couple of years too. 

I really like the whole idea to plant her at the beginning of the season without explanation and how the mystery is slowly revealed. This was the plot point that finally got me hooked and made me get into the series properly. I started to watch the earlier seasons after that.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Great film that
> 
> Have you seen Sympathy for Lady Vengeance yet, or is that next?



nope.... good?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 28, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Amazingly 3 years later at the age of 26 Du-na Bae (the girl) was playing a 16 year old high school girl in Japanese film Linda Linda Linda. Then two years later she was a high school girl again in the Host.



i a bit fel lin love with her character i think.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> what was good was i didn't have a clue what to expect but it still managed to not be what i expected all the way through somehow.



Perfect title though. I was just looking for my copy of Lady Vengeance and I can't find it. Bwaa. It's not as good, brutal or amusing but it looks nice.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> nope.... good?



Very

So good we ended up buying it, not often that happens


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Perfect title though. I was just looking for my copy of Lady Vengeance and I can't find it. Bwaa. It's not as good, brutal or amusing but it looks nice.



There are some really surprising, and funny, moments though.  And that's all I'm saying!

I liked it more than Mr Vengeance tbh


----------



## Bassism (Jan 28, 2010)

i watched SPUN might watch it again because of all the interuptions.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Very
> 
> So good we ended up buying it, not often that happens



Have you seen the original fade to B&W? Well maybe not the original but lets say how it was originally supposed to be seen.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Have you seen the original fade to B&W? Well maybe not the original but lets say how it was originally supposed to be seen.



Ummm...dunno

I was gonna watch it again soon anyway.  I will make a note in my non-existent diary and get back to you on that 

I lent it to my mum and dad.  They didn't like it.  It confused them


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2010)

Reno said:


> That's the point though, isn't it ? She is supposed to be the annoying little sister to be a more down to earth challenge for Buffy. Younger siblings are frequently experienced as irritating. She changes as she grows up over the next couple of years too.
> 
> I really like the whole idea to plant her at the beginning of the season without explanation and how the mystery is slowly revealed. This was the plot point that finally got me hooked and made me get into the series properly. I started to watch the earlier seasons after that.



If it's the point then it's done very effectively 

I saw all of the buffy stuff when it was all first coming out, but I must have forgotten how annoying Dawn is. And how creepily fixated Spike is. A sex robot? Grim.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I lent it to my mum and dad.  They didn't like it.  It confused them



*face - Tofu*

I watched the full colour first but have the B&W because (I was a purist a the time) I bought the Korean first edition (which has both). I have only watched it once so should really get around to watching that B&W. 

I need to watch SFMV again though too.


----------



## Reno (Jan 28, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> And how creepily fixated Spike is. A sex robot? Grim.



That's something I'd forgotten about. 

I always mean to watch it all again, but then there are always new shows and films to watch. There never seem to be enough time to rewatch an entire show.


----------



## belboid (Jan 30, 2010)

Gran Torino.

Why on earth did any rate that load of old shite?  Dull direction, bad acting, appaling script, cliched and bloody obvious from the first word.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 30, 2010)

Army of Crime - Robert Guediguian's fine film about the the real life FTP-MOI, a group of immigrant communist resistance fighters in Nazi Paris. Bit of a departure for Guediguian though he does keep it low-key, taking it's cue from Army of the Shadows.The title isn't an allusion to Meliville/Kessel btw it's what the group were called on a poster put out by the french state for the nazis as propaganda just before the group were executed - though there is a direct allusion towards the end of the film. The french collaboration, low level and high, everyday and extraordinary, is dealt with very well and without bludgeoning the viewer with the fact. For those that know french communist/international communist history during he inter and post-war years you'll recognise a number of well known names. And Lucas Belveaux appears at the end for a few seconds. The groups leader was Missak Manouchian, an armenian survivor of the genocide a few decades earlier, which leads me onto...

The Lark Farm, the Taviani brothers film on the Armenian genocide. This has generally received bad reviews, but i thought i'd give it a go considering their body of work. I'm afraid it was a total mess - shockingly so considering who was behind it. It didn't even have the top notch soundtrack normally accompanying even the least successful of their films.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 30, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> And how creepily fixated Spike is. A sex robot? Grim.



Sarah Michelle Gellar's acting as the Buffybot makes that whole storyline lol-some


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2010)

Watched nick and noras infinite playlist the other day. 

Looked like Hollywood machine pap attempting to pretend to be cool and independent. Crap . And I love that arrested development chap.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 30, 2010)

Cloverfield. I needed to take two aspirins after an hour and a bit of low light and jerky camera.


----------



## Reno (Jan 30, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Cloverfield. I needed to take two aspirins after an hour and a bit of low light and jerky camera.



That's the thing to say about fake-documentary shaky cam films on forums. Well done !


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 30, 2010)

The thing about Cloverfield, IMO, is that when a giant monster from the prehistoric deeps of the ocean lays waste to New York I want to see it do so properly. In a cinematic way not in a hand-cam rubbish way. What is the point? It wasn't a shit film, don't get me wrong. But I was a bit disappointed.


----------



## Reno (Jan 30, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The thing about Cloverfield, IMO, is that when a giant monster from the prehistoric deeps of the ocean lays waste to New York I want to see it do so properly. In a cinematic way not in a hand-cam rubbish way. What is the point? It wasn't a shit film, don't get me wrong. But I was a bit disappointed.



Sorry, but then you are missing the entire point of the film. Many of the best monster movies keep their monster off screen for as much as possible because they recognise that what you imagine is always worse then what you get to see (remember Jaws or Alien ?). By applying the Blair Witch lo-fi aesthetic to a Godzilla type monster movie the film found an ingenious way to make a ridiculous premise credible by giving it a "this is really happening" feel. 

The fact that we can't ever quite figure out what this thing is until the end kept me intrigued. I feel many people just want everything handed to them now, they don't want to have to engage their imagination anymore. Without the docu gimmick Cloverfiled would have been just another Godzilla movie and there are plenty giant monster stomping on city movies out there already if this was a bit too offbeat for you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 30, 2010)

I was told it was a film about a monster killing New York. Aces, thinks I, I'll get stoned and chuckle as new york gets pwned.

Disappointed. It wasn't what I wanted but by the time I realise this it's to late. Others in the room have already got hooked in.

I'll give it one thumbs up though. I despised all the New Yorker socialites in it and the film satisfied me by killing them all off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 30, 2010)

My only issue with Cloverfield was that I was happy to see all the main characters dead!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 30, 2010)

spooky synchronicity


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My only issue with Cloverfield was that I was happy to see all the main characters dead!



this is the drawback of many disaster and horror movies - especially slasher movies - all the characters are so dislikeable, you are happy to see them dispatched.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 31, 2010)

Inglourious Basterds - In spite of the negative reviews well enjoyed it.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 31, 2010)

Watched Bridge To Terabithia with my partner & his 8yr old son and we all enjoyed it, then just me and his son watched Coraline which midway through he said 'this film is quite scary'. I got worried about his dreams as it was near bedtime.

I really enjoyed Coraline but got a bit lost when she started to find the eyes so easily. I reckon I should read the graphic novel and also Watchmen as that confused me as well. I just thought that it would have taken too long film wise to explain the story.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2010)

Avatar. One of the best things about it, is that it's one of the few movies to come out lately where the CG is creative, beautiful. It goes so far beyond Decepticons etc.

The story's a bit of a hokey love tale, with the indigenous/eco theme superimposed. Sort of Pocahontas with blue people instead of red ones. 

Reminded me of Little Big Man also, and of the fact that you don't need to go to outer space: the exact same thing is happening in Nigeria, right now, today.

But it's encouraging to see that a movie like this is such a huge draw. It means that the mood is changing. It has to be, or else Hollywood wouldn't commit to such a large project. Maybe the pendulum is beginning to swing back.


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2010)

what, back to utter shite?  it's a dire movie, it looks pretty, but as a film it's total drivel, infantile crap.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2010)

belboid said:


> what, back to utter shite?  it's a dire movie, it looks pretty, but as a film it's total drivel, infantile crap.



Welllll.......yeah, but Hollywood plays to the lowest common denominator. This movie seems to strike a chord with people. That's the good thing, not necessarily the movie itself.


----------



## Reno (Jan 31, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My only issue with Cloverfield was that I was happy to see all the main characters dead!



This is another thing I keep reading again and again about Cloverfield on forums, but I didn't have a problem with the characters and thought they were OK. Never understood why people took against them, though many people seem to feel that characters are hateful simply because they are rich and/or privileged, which I don't really subscribe too.

Something that distinguishes this lot is that their motives are actually quite honorable. They go into the eye of the storm to save one of their friends. This also is a good ploy in terms of the plot because it gets the camera into the middle of the action. The characters here actually do grieve for the people they loose along the way unlike characters in a lot of other horror movies.



DotCommunist said:


> I was told it was a film about a monster killing New York. Aces, thinks I, I'll get stoned and chuckle as new york gets pwned.
> 
> Disappointed. It wasn't what I wanted but by the time I realise this it's to late. Others in the room have already got hooked in.
> 
> I'll give it one thumbs up though. I despised all the New Yorker socialites in it and the film satisfied me by killing them all off.



BTW., did you watch a bad download of this ? I saw this first at the cinema and then on Blu-ray and I felt thought that the effects work of a devastated New York and the monster were spectacular and you did get to see plenty of both well. Or maybe you were just too stoned ?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes...

Dear, oh dear.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 31, 2010)

*The Unborn* - a poor man's Exorcist that even rips off the 'spider walk' scene at one point. Gary Oldman and Idris Elba are in it - I hope they were well paid...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 31, 2010)

Reno said:


> BTW., did you watch a bad download of this ? I saw this first at the cinema and then on Blu-ray and I felt thought that the effects work of a devastated New York and the monster were spectacular and you did get to see plenty of both well. Or maybe you were just too stoned ?



I stole it from the internet, yes.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 31, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I stole it from the internet, yes.


----------



## Reno (Jan 31, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I stole it from the internet, yes.



I don't have any moral objections to this, it's just that I prefer to watch a film in a version that isn't crap and where I don't have to complain afterwards that I didn't get to see things properly.


----------



## pboi (Jan 31, 2010)

you can download HD versions though


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 31, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> *The Unborn* - a poor man's Exorcist that even rips off the 'spider walk' scene at one point. Gary Oldman and Idris Elba are in it - I hope they were well paid...


Shocking, I thought.   Just about every line in English then repeated in hebrew and some kind of mouth-rape mask for the exorcism?  

My daughter and I laughed most of the way through.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 31, 2010)

Spaceballs.

It's not as funny as I remembered but still enough sly visual gags and not so sly ones that kept me from turning over. Some good dialogue as well.


----------



## Voley (Jan 31, 2010)

Had a concert movie night round mine last night. Started off with _The Last Waltz_ which I'd not seen in ages and was every bit as good as I remembered it. The Pops Staples and Muddy Waters bits were incredible. After that we watched this Frank Zappa gig that was fucking awful. Christ alone knows what people see in him.

The night before I watched _Midnight Cowboy_ for the umpteenth time. Ace film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2010)

Breaking bad Series one episode six. Finally it's got as good as the first 2 episodes again.


----------



## spudmuffin (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw Case39 online.Renee Zellwegger plays a socialworker it was ok. the child is evil


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 31, 2010)

Escape To Athena (1979) - great cast (including Roger Moore, David Niven, Stephanie Powers, Elliot Gould, Telly Savalas, Richard Rountree and Sonny Bono) but a pretty awful WWII prison camp breakout/ treasure heist film. The Greek scenery is nice though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2010)

pboi said:


> you can download HD versions though



aye, anyone who watches films that are taken in theatres by camcorders is a fool though.


----------



## starfish (Jan 31, 2010)

Watched Up earlier. It was alright, not as good as i thought it was meant to be though.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Re-watched Magnolia last night and very glad I did. I put down the pace of it to not getting to grips with it last time but it was a great film second watch.

Tonight watched The White Ribbon. Probably a lot to this that I don't quite get but it's a beautifully made film and the performances are outstanding, kids especially. I may do dome reading and will definitely give it another look.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Quantum Of Solace* - not a patch on Casino Royale and a bit too obsessed with big action set-pieces (some of which are admittedly excellent).


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2010)

Couple of films about revenge and damage  - Robert Guediguian's Lady Jane and Carlos Saura's The Seventh Day - the latter the far more substantial film, helped by being based on a real life series of events. 

And also Nick Love's terrible terrible attempt to (loosely, very loosely) adapt Alan Clarke's The Firm (never my fav of Clarke's it has to be said). Don't waste your time with this.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: Cloverfield...that people on this website hate the characters in it is no great surprise really, is it? I mean they're young, good looking, career-y types - basically they're people from Clapham.

I'm with Reno - I didn't have an issue with the characters, and found the whole thing a great take on the 'monster destroys city' genre...



> you can download HD versions though



I've yet to find a genuinely great HD rip. Some come close to watching the original disc, but I haven't seen a single rip that doesn't have ghosting or background pixellation, especially in sequences with sustained dark colours. These days I generally don't bother with the hassle of HD dls - go for the 700mb .avi.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2010)

V. 2009 ep 1

I have not made my mind up yet. It's a bit difficult when you already know the story.


----------



## pboi (Feb 1, 2010)

not sure whats not genuinely great, a 720p over 4 gig and a 1080p over 8 gig seem to look lovely on my screen. but from your post you seem to have a keener eye for these things.


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 1, 2010)

Tidal Waves, a Korean thriller on gigantic tsunami

Hmm... it was alright.  
Some usual Korean humours and universal cliches on human behaviour at last moments of life.
Could miss it.

and why Korean women love to yell so much in films?


----------



## ringo (Feb 1, 2010)

Zombie Strippers.

Worse than I thought it could be, and my hopes weren't high, but there were a few laughs in it.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2010)

The original version of 3.10 to Yuma - ace   Perfect Sunday afternoon hungover telly viewing

3 episodes of In Treatment - interesting


----------



## Sadken (Feb 1, 2010)

Youth in Revolt - Good, if you like Michael Cera.  Which I do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Youth in Revolt - Good, if you like Michael Cera.  Which I do.



he will be playing lost little boy roles into his 40s won't he?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2010)

pboi said:


> not sure whats not genuinely great, a 720p over 4 gig and a 1080p over 8 gig seem to look lovely on my screen. but from your post you seem to have a keener eye for these things.



I'm a fussy bastard. The stuff looks lovely providing it's well lit and not too much is moving, but oft times I've seen random blacker pixels, or pixel groups, in dark scenes etc (for example, I dled a 4.6 gb HD of The Bourne ID and there was ghosting all over the shop in the first scenes, where there's lots of shadow and camera movement.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I'm a fussy bastard. The stuff looks lovely providing it's well lit and not too much is moving, but oft times I've seen random blacker pixels, or pixel groups, in dark scenes etc (for example, I dled a 4.6 gb HD of The Bourne ID and there was ghosting all over the shop in the first scenes, where there's lots of shadow and camera movement.



that's unacceptable - it beggars belief how satisfied some people are with poor quality rips


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2010)

Totally - the bit where Jason wakes up and attacks the medic dude on the trawler looked like acid colour trails, but in black and grey.

I've had the same thing with lots of claimed BD rips - they look great so long as nothing's moving or it's all bright and well lit, but you throw in some murk and they go to shit. It's like watching the X-Files on Virgin 1 on Freeview.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2010)

watching VHS is like that now - i can't bear to watch it anymore. i have about a thousand VHSs that i need to chuck out as i can't see myself watching any again


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 1, 2010)

i watched Vacancy and the Blair Witch Project, again. they filled a few hours. if you have someone leave the room at the end of the blair witch then stay away for ages and get them top scratch on the door and tap on the walls and stuff it is quite scary, even though I said it wasn't.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> he will be playing lost little boy roles into his 40s won't he?



Basically, yeah, but he has a long way to go before using up his arrested development credits with me yet.

I also saw Up in the Air, which I thought was excellent.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> watching VHS is like that now - i can't bear to watch it anymore. i have about a thousand VHSs that i need to chuck out as i can't see myself watching any again



Have you ever watched a VHS that's been digitised into avi? They're great to watch for about 5 minutes to make you realise just how appallingly shite it was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Have you ever watched a VHS that's been digitised into avi? They're great to watch for about 5 minutes to make you realise just how appallingly shite it was.



yeah, well i've dubbed vhs onto dvds and it looks horrendous


----------



## Reno (Feb 1, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Tidal Waves, a Korean thriller on gigantic tsunami
> 
> Hmm... it was alright.
> Some usual Korean humours and universal cliches on human behaviour at last moments of life.
> ...



I watched this a few weeks ago. It was hilarious ! Lot's of inappropriate slapstick like out of a Chuck Jones cartoon during scenes where people are placed in mortal peril and endless scenes of characters getting to say tearful farewells before they are swept away/electrocuted/squashed. 

Terrible film, but interesting to see what goes down well in Korea with this type of film.


----------



## pboi (Feb 1, 2010)

tbh I am the sort of person that once noticed I wont ever be able to go back!!

may my ignorance continue!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 1, 2010)

first two episodes of Spartacus: Blood and Sand

A poor mans Rome with some cool slo mo fight scenes and loads of tit.

I shall continue to watch as I am a sucker for violent roman drama


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> first two episodes of Spartacus: Blood and Sand
> 
> A poor mans Rome with some cool slo mo fight scenes and loads of tit.
> 
> I shall continue to watch as I am a sucker for violent roman drama



Me too - despite the iffy dialogue I really enjoyed the first episode.


----------



## pboi (Feb 1, 2010)

its stylised some of the time, and a bit cheap the rest of the time!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I'm a fussy bastard. The stuff looks lovely providing it's well lit and not too much is moving, but oft times I've seen random blacker pixels, or pixel groups, in dark scenes etc (for example, I dled a 4.6 gb HD of The Bourne ID and there was ghosting all over the shop in the first scenes, where there's lots of shadow and camera movement.



10% of the (potential) size of a BluRay, innit...


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2010)

pboi said:


> its stylised some of the time, and a bit cheap the rest of the time!



These facts are not in opposition.


----------



## pboi (Feb 1, 2010)

there is no spoon


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 1, 2010)

I saw Bombon El Perro the other day...it was a very quiet and unnasumming film, and I enjoyed it alot. A really reserved lead, not sure if he was an actor or not, or just some quiet, old man drafted in to look as lost and impotent as his dog.

Some nice bittersweet humour and not a good looking character in sight - very refeshing really.

Patagonia looked desolate and miserable.

The dog was sad and funny.


----------



## Voley (Feb 1, 2010)

Just watched The Battle Of Algiers, a film I've wanted to see for years. It lived up to my expectations. Really powerful in places; brutal but also weirdly beautiful. It'll stay with me for a while this one and I expect I'll watch it again in a week or two.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp.  Never seen it before, always thought it was a farce,and that I wouldn't enjoy it,I was wrong on both counts, excellent film, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Reno (Feb 1, 2010)

_Rogue_, which is an excellent 70s style monster movie by Greg McLean, the director of _Wolf Creek_. I'll never understand why the other Australian giant crocodile movie, the rubbish _Black Water_, got a theatrical release here, while this much superior effort never did.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2010)

Q - The Winged Serpent - the best new york monster movie with a giant flying dinosaur. the monster almost doesn't matter though, as michael moriarty steals it with his rather peculiar acting, making a very odd yet engaging protagonist. it's well cheap but that doesn't limit it in any way. i must watch more of larry cohen's films as he's made a lot of notorious b-movies.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 2, 2010)

The Third Generation  - fassbinders fuck you to the idiot terrorists. Brilliant.


----------



## Reno (Feb 2, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> Q - The Winged Serpent - the best new york monster movie with a giant flying dinosaur. the monster almost doesn't matter though, as michael moriarty steals it with his rather peculiar acting, making a very odd yet engaging protagonist. it's well cheap but that doesn't limit it in any way. i must watch more of larry cohen's films as he's made a lot of notorious b-movies.



Larry Cohen is great. I particularely like his three _It's Alive _movies (the second one, _It Lives Again_ being my favourite) and _God Told Me To_. _Q - The Winged Serpent_ is like a Bert I. Gordon style giant monster movie if it had been directed by John Cassavetes.


----------



## Reno (Feb 2, 2010)

edit: i was drunk, tired and emotional


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just watched _The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call, New Orleans_ by Werner Herzog.

Wasn't what I expected at all.


----------



## pboi (Feb 2, 2010)

good or bad?


----------



## pboi (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/aww3l/possibly_the_greatest_movie_poster_of_all_time_pic/


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I saw Bombon El Perro the other day..



 I loved that film


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Just watched _The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call, New Orleans_ by Werner Herzog.
> 
> Wasn't what I expected at all.



I thought for a bit it was gonna be ok....and then.......


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2010)

marty21 said:


> The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp.  Never seen it before, always thought it was a farce,and that I wouldn't enjoy it,I was wrong on both counts, excellent film, really enjoyed it.



Tis another masterpiece indeed.

I've just taken delivery of a dvd of _Espionage_, mid-sixties TV plays about, mmm, spies. These episodes being otable for being the three directed by Michael Powell himself, with a few old stalwarts involved too, including Roger Livesey in a 'light-hearted take on the war between Britain and America' - so that's tonights viewing sorted.


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 2, 2010)

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, a Japanese anime

A bit girlie in a teen rom-com kinda way.  But like it 'cos of the sci-fi bit.

The time travel storyline isn't complicated and doesn't have the problem like other time travel movies where you'd meet your old self in the past and have to end up killing them like in _Primer_.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 2, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, a Japanese anime
> 
> A bit girlie in a teen rom-com kinda way.  But like it 'cos of the sci-fi bit.
> 
> The time travel storyline isn't complicated and doesn't have the problem like other time travel movies where you'd meet your old self in the past and have to end up killing them like in _Primer_.



I was really really let down by it, actually.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> Tis another masterpiece indeed.



Underselling it somewhat.


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2010)

true dat.

I still keep thinking 'can I be arsed to watch a three hour film' when it gets put on, but as soon as it is......simply flies by.  aaah, Deborah, Deborah, Deborah


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure about the mel  gibson remake planned though.


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2010)

Jo Fiennes in for Walbrook & Jodie Foster for Debs, could be a hit.

Not sure about moving it to between Korea, Vietnam and Iraq tho


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sadken said:


> I was really really let down by it, actually.



I was a little disappointed.  I expected more sci-fi of it but it's essentially a romance story which I'm too old for its kind.


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh *Memento *was GOOD!

It kept me intrigued the whole time.
I was guessing he was the killer of his wife but psychologically blocked it out, but I was wrong! 
And ain't Carrie-Anne Moss's character such a bitch!

Excellent.  Highly recommend.


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> I've just taken delivery of a dvd of _Espionage_, mid-sixties TV plays about, mmm, spies. These episodes being otable for being the three directed by Michael Powell himself, with a few old stalwarts involved too, including Roger Livesey in a 'light-hearted take on the war between Britain and America' - so that's tonights viewing sorted.



just finished these. jolly great, and not just for mid-sixties tv plays.

The first one has Livesey reprising his Blimp role, but in the guise of Samuel Johnson, very silly bit of farce. The last is written by Leo 'Peeping Tom/SOE codemeister' Marks, about Russian and British spies getting married...but can they really trust each other?

All the acting is top rate, far from the usual one off short drama fare, intelligent and witty scripts and surprisingly high production values, with the odd bit of sheer powellism thrown in.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 2, 2010)

cleo de 5 a 7

neither Mrs shoes nor I remember putting it on our DVD list 

but hey, what a good film


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2010)

2 episodes of the shield, season 4, working my way through it


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> true dat.
> 
> I still keep thinking 'can I be arsed to watch a three hour film' when it gets put on, but as soon as it is......simply flies by.  aaah, Deborah, Deborah, Deborah



it sure does fly by, didn't realise it was 3 hours


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2010)

More V (2009) episode 4 now I think. It passes the time. I think they think they are taking a BSG approach but it falls a bit short (well a lot short). There have been loads of points where they could have taken some quite cool and tense plot directions but somehow just cut them dead for and early and unexciting revelations. I am finding that a little frustrating. There is loads of opportunity to have some moral ambiguity but instead they go for the extremely boring - Aliens = bad to the bone, humans = good. Some aliens thing what they are doing is wrong and switch 100% to being good and hating aliens. Then some of those aliens switch back and are 100% bad. Gahhh.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 3, 2010)

Inglourious Basterds.

Completely ridiculous, especially any scenes involving the Basterds themselves, but some great scenes mixed in as well (the opening and the bar rendevous were masterclasses in subtlety, something Tarantino never seems to gets credit for).

Less said about the ending the better though.

Overall, very entertaining, but I can't believe it's won awards and got Oscar Noms (apart from the guy playing Colonel Landa).


----------



## Mab (Feb 3, 2010)

You know what? My older brother (well only brother) gave me my first tiny dvd. at Christmas. However, I can't figure out how to record on it-- on the buttons it says nowt about recording.!!! I feel so behind and would love to record many 1930'3 40'50's etc. for me mom.


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2010)

dont feed the troll


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey fuck you! I am not a troll. I have been with ur75 since 2002 and sometimes I get a wee be Luddite. I suggest you do some research on the political and world forums to know you I am and shut your gob.

I have been around here many more years than you.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## rutabowa (Feb 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> Hey fuck you! I am not a troll. I have been with ur75 since 2002 and sometimes I get a wee be Luddite. I suggest you do some research on the political and world forums to know you I am and shut your gob.
> 
> I have been around here many more years than you.



ha busted.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 3, 2010)

nothing new - Robcop 1987


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> ha busted.



Either that or he's just posted up a PM from the poster above him - that'd be his only get out.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm still a bit confused........Pboi has a dissociative identity disorder?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Either that or he's just posted up a PM from the poster above him.



Which is a bit naughty isn't it?

...and a breach of forum rules?


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 3, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Which is a bit naughty isn't it?
> 
> ...and a breach of forum rules?



either way it is, i mean not that i care anyway. it is funny to catch someone arguing with themselves tho!


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2010)

just looks like someone trying to draw attention to themselves to me


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2010)

pm from poster above, apologies. I dont appreciate PMs


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> pm from poster above, apologies. I dont appreciate PMs



The P in PM stands for Private.


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2010)

Errrrmmm ....


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2010)

the M stands for Mollycoddle


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2010)

_(v) Private Messages (PMs) It is not acceptable to post up the contents of a private message on the boards. Anyone using the PM facility to send out abusive, threatening or spamming messages can expect a warning/ban. Please forward dodgy PMs to the mods._


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2010)

like most men, I didnt read the destructions


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 3, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Either that or he's just posted up a PM from the poster above him - that'd be his only get out.



that would be a lame get out, i wouldn't believe that.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't send abusive PMs
Don't post them on threads

Silly boys.


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> that would be a lame get out, i wouldn't believe that.



luckily I dont give a fig what you believe


----------



## Sadken (Feb 3, 2010)

Pboi is protected by the SADKEN TREATY ORGANISATION.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, a Japanese anime
> 
> A bit girlie in a teen rom-com kinda way.  But like it 'cos of the sci-fi bit.
> 
> The time travel storyline isn't complicated and doesn't have the problem like other time travel movies where you'd meet your old self in the past and have to end up killing them like in _Primer_.



Have you seen Primer? That doesn't happen.


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2010)

The Volunteer.

A fairly minor Powell & Pressburger, only 45 mins, but still quite enjoyable, despite its propaganda role. It also gives Laurence Olivier his greatest ever role - 'Man impersonating a fish outside restaurant window'


----------



## Zabo (Feb 3, 2010)

*Mesrine*

Excellent French gangster bio-pic film. Well worth watching the two dvd's. And what a cast!

Brilliant.


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2010)

More Deadwood.

Best quote from tonight:



> Wild Bill: Sure you wanna quit playing, Jack? The game's always between you and getting called a cunt.
> Tom Nuttall: Meeting adjourned, fellas, take it outside.
> Wild Bill: That dropped eye of yours looks like the hood on a cunt to me, Jack. When you talk, your mouth looks like a cunt moving.
> Jack McCall: I ain't gonna get in no gun fight with you, Hickock.
> Wild Bill: But you will run your cunt mouth at me. And I will take it, to play poker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2010)

written by a woman fact fans


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2010)

I had to rewind it and listen to it twice.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2010)

Trixie is by far one of the most under-rated female characters of modern TV shows.

She has some choice lines.

Was watching an Ep with Miss-shelf when Trixie uttered the words 'You’re too fucking healthy-minded. You’ll sit here waiting for me to materialize from a piece of fucking furniture and think the world is normal'

Which, given the scene and the setting and the time is very fucking funny and smart.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 4, 2010)

i watched Sympathy for Lady Vengeance, it was excellent again but didn't quite match mr vengeance... i think because the plot was a bit more linear and thriller-y... but still better than almost every other film.


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 4, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Have you seen Primer? That doesn't happen.



Yes I saw Primer and yes that happens in Primer - when the guy travels back in time, he has to kill his old-self.  They can't co-exist at the same time.  Otherwise you end up with duplicates.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 4, 2010)

Revolutionary Road. Not nearly half as good as I expected. The two main protagonists annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 4, 2010)

Grandma Death said:


> Revolutionary Road. Not nearly half as good as I expected. The two main protagonists annoyed the hell out of me.


i hoep you have read the book first, and not ruined maybe the best book ever by watching a medicore film of it!


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 4, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i hoep you have read the book first, and not ruined maybe the best book ever by watching a medicore film of it!



No.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 4, 2010)

First half of 1066: Battle for Middle earth

Shite. Looked like they filmed a particularly impoverished re-enactment society


----------



## nicksonic (Feb 4, 2010)

frost/nixon - very good

three and out - good

in bruges - very good


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2010)

Caught up with a load of South Park & Family Guy that Sky+ has been collecting for me over the last few weeks. The 'Awesome-o' episode of SP was really funny, others less so.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2010)

2 Episodes of The Shield - Season 4

and

'Moon'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 4, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> First half of 1066: Battle for Middle earth
> 
> Shite. Looked like they filmed a particularly impoverished re-enactment society



I saw that. It was phenomenally bad.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 4, 2010)

If ever soaring ambition was articulated through depressing crapness...


----------



## rollinder (Feb 5, 2010)

Mab said:


> You know what? My older brother (well only brother) gave me my first tiny dvd. at Christmas. However, I can't figure out how to record on it-- on the buttons it says nowt about recording.!!! I feel so behind and would love to record many 1930'3 40'50's etc. for me mom.



maybe it's just a dvd player and can't record anything?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2010)

last 2 episodes of the shield, season 4, and The Thin Man, 1934 film, another box set begins!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 6, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, a Japanese anime
> 
> A bit girlie in a teen rom-com kinda way.  But like it 'cos of the sci-fi bit.
> 
> The time travel storyline isn't complicated and doesn't have the problem like other time travel movies where you'd meet your old self in the past and have to end up killing them like in _Primer_.



i would have found it fine


except the only time i got around to watching it i was on ket  so  it's still a bit confused in my head


----------



## Zabo (Feb 6, 2010)

Bergman's "The Magic Flute".  Good but not as good as Losey's "Don Giovanni".


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 6, 2010)

The Terror Of Tiny Town 1938 musical western where the entire cast is played by midgets (riding shetland ponies).  classic


----------



## Reno (Feb 6, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> The Terror Of Tiny Town 1938 musical western where the entire cast is played by midgets (riding shetland ponies).  classic



OMG, I've always been wanting to see this. 

Did you download it ?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 6, 2010)

Reno said:


> OMG, I've always been wanting to see this.
> 
> Did you download it ?



y..(edited) ................ dl'ed for me in less than a hour.

- I also liked the random shot of a penguin in the Barbers


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2010)

Watched Up again last night - just as great the 2nd time around and still as touching, exciting, funny, and thrilling in 2D.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> The Terror Of Tiny Town 1938 musical western where the entire cast is played by midgets (riding shetland ponies).  classic



that reminds me of a film i saw with a cast of dogs in clothes and hats hanging about a speakeasy, smoking and drinking and playing the piano. the manager of the speakeasy asks a young bitch to come into his office then proceeds to rape her. the rest of the punters her the damsel's screams and break in and save her.
now i read what i've typed, maybe i didn't see it and is the product of a feverish cheese dream.


----------



## Reno (Feb 6, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> - I also liked the random shot of a penguin in the Barbers



This is just sounding better and better.


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> The Terror Of Tiny Town 1938 musical western where the entire cast is played by midgets (riding shetland ponies).  classic





DJ Squelch said:


> - I also liked the random shot of a penguin in the Barbers



Fucking hell. Must see.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 6, 2010)

Just finished watching Weeds Series 5.

Have to start a new one now. 

More of Heroes/Sopranos/24 or beginning of The Shield/Hung/Oz?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 6, 2010)

The Hurt Locker


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 6, 2010)

Last episode of BSG S1. Fucksake, I expected a cliffhanger but nothing that drastic


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 7, 2010)

Just watched Precious - some really great performances from all involved.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 7, 2010)

on telly 

Teen Wolf  -  _how long ago remember see at Cinema_

As Good as It Gets - 
Jack Nicholson
Helen Hunt	
Greg Kinnear
Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2010)

After the thin man - more Powell and loy antics


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2010)

Watched 'Dorian Gray' last night, it was a bit shit and completely failed to capture the atmosphere the book has 

(I was lucky enough to once end up at Hurd Hatfield's house in Ireland, he starred as Dorian back in the 40s, and I had the distinct impression his lifestyle may have been similar to Dorian's  he also couldn't keep his eyes off my then boyfriend, and he was on his 80s!  That was a memorable night!)


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 7, 2010)

Loads of Indiana Jones documentaries. Good things: Sellecks pitch for the role. Finding out that they borrowed the u-boat used in the filming of Das Boot.

Shit bits: Lucas and Spielberg.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 7, 2010)

Volver


----------



## Reno (Feb 7, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds for the second time, because a friend came round for a DVD evening. Still love it exactly because it does everything a movie about the Third Reich shouldn't do (though it's more a movie about movies about the Third Reich). It juggles black comedy and suspense really well and is one of the two or three purely enjoyable movies I've seen over the last year.


----------



## starfish (Feb 7, 2010)

Tony. Thought it was really good. Very bleak & dark but quite amusing in places. Excellent acting from Peter Ferdinando, really felt sorry for him despite what he does. & its got a cracking soundtrack by The The.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Blue Velvet.

Only ever seen it once, many years ago and didn't really get it at the time. Much more scary than I remember, or understood.


----------



## nicksonic (Feb 8, 2010)

taken

amadeus:the director's cut

suspiria


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 8, 2010)

Hurt Locker - didn't do a lot for me really...but I'm not overly keen on war films. I do like Bigelow generally.

Some very tense scenes, nicely put together.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 8, 2010)

The Last House on the Left - For a horror movie, I always liked the role-reversal of the original (even if overall, it was shit). The remake however, is superior and I'd like to recommend!

A Very Long Engagement - 2004 - Love/War movie. Brilliant.


----------



## stevieG (Feb 8, 2010)

I went a bit old school last night and watched a charlie Chaplin film called "gold rush".  Im not really into these silent black and white films but I really enjoyed this one.  The basic plot is that Chaplin goes to Alsaka to join in the Gold Rush to make his fortune by selling gold but ends up falling in love with a girl.  I would recommend it.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 8, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> A Very Long Engagement - 2004 - Love/War movie. Brilliant.



Great film!

Paschendale - Love/War movie (was thinking along the lines of a very long engagement when i rented it) - Utter tripe, dont bother...... If there was anyway I could claim those 2 hours of my life back, I would

Thirst - Horror/Vampire film - Not normally my cuppa tea, but I'm a big fan of the director Park Chan-Wook, I watched it, and although a little confusing I really enjoyed it...... Still nothing quite as good as oldboy


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2010)

The Human Question/Heartbeat Detector (the latter being the shit US title) - Nick Klotz's adaptation of François Emmanuel's novel (not read it). Interesting attempt to make something more than a standard corporate thriller (deliberately slow pacing, unexplained and seemingly unconnected scenes etc  -all very old techniques but rarely used in films of this type). 

Felt it didn't quite put the central point across strongly enough though - that the holocaust was capital in action and that modern day business practices come from the same set of techniques as the holocaust and that instrumental rationality increasingly takes over the social-world (i don't agree either). Mathieu Amalric did his usual good job in the lead and Lou Castel also makes an appearance, haven't seem him in anything for ages.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2010)

2 more episodes of Homicide


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2010)

"Mo". Quite moving - Walters should be up for a BAFTA nod, no doubt.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 8, 2010)

Public Enemies

Nicey shot, very nice to look at.

Depp quite good. Bale _serious_.

Movie pretty dull, by and large, however.


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2010)

Destiny of the Daleks

quite amusing


----------



## Reno (Feb 8, 2010)

Anvil: The Story of Anvil. Pleasant enough, but not sure why this got such rave reviews. Never been into this type of music, so maybe I'm just the wrong audience.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2010)

Reno said:


> Anvil: The Story of Anvil. Pleasant enough, but not sure why this got such rave reviews. Never been into this type of music, so maybe I'm just the wrong audience.



I never liked that music either but I thought it was a decent enough doc. I did get the impression (before I watched it) that Anvil were far bigger failures, they had loads of albums and fairly heathy fan base. Not bon jovi stylie but not hopeless underdogs. 

If you want the best underdog doc full of amazing characters watch king of kong!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2010)

i didn't like the music but i couldn't help being drawn into their world and ended up wanting them to succeed. which is why the film is such a success i suppose.


----------



## Reno (Feb 8, 2010)

The guys in the band were likable enough when they weren't at each others throats, but also somewhat unremarkable. Maybe I was misled by the Spinal Tap comparisons, I just expected something more funny. This wasn't that far from my own life, only that my thwarted ambitions as an artist weren't being in a band (and I've got better hair).


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 8, 2010)

Anvil was quite heartwarming but with a dark undertone of mental illness and disfunction that i quite enjoyed.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2010)

mega Shield session, 6 episodes of season 5, Vic has Internal Affairs on his arse


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> mega Shield session, 6 episodes of season 5, Vic has Internal Affairs on his arse



aah, shut up shut up shut up, I dont need to know, saving that for another month.

There must still be some P&P you havent seen!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> Anvil was quite heartwarming but with a dark undertone of mental illness and disfunction that i quite enjoyed.



I think that sums it up really nicely.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 8, 2010)

The Island of Death. As terrible as it sounds. The only reason to watch it (and I knew this at the time) is to see how terrible it is. It is really terrible.


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Up.

Some unexpected quiet tearful moments there - the sequence of growing old together was brilliant - no dialogues, just soundtrack and a stream of time passing.
Really liked it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am (re)watching _Gummo_ by Harmony Korine


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2010)

Reno said:


> Dumplings is one of my favourite films of the last few years. I think it works much better than the cut down version and is more of a drama than a horror film. It's beautifully shot by the great Chris Doyle and both actresses are fantastic.




Dumplings is on TV now


----------



## grit (Feb 9, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Up.
> 
> Some unexpected quiet tearful moments there - the sequence of growing old together was brilliant - no dialogues, just soundtrack and a stream of time passing.
> Really liked it.



Yes the growing old sequence was excellent, have to admit it did make me a bit weepy when the wife passes away.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 9, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Up.
> 
> Some unexpected quiet tearful moments there - the sequence of growing old together was brilliant - no dialogues, just soundtrack and a stream of time passing.
> Really liked it.



i heard this from so many people that we nearly didn't go (was supposed to be a "cheer you up" film for my mate). it didn't make me cry, but that was probably because i was forewarned and expecting it.

thanks to film4 showing the godfathers on the weekend i'm on an al pacino kick atm (aside: i can't believe how badly they cocked up II - after a break they restarted the film from half an hour earlier )

i got panic in needle park, i'd been put off by reviews previously and was pleasantly surprised to find it neither unbearably grim or tedious


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

belboid said:


> aah, shut up shut up shut up, I dont need to know, saving that for another month.
> 
> There must still be some P&P you havent seen!




tbf, Internal Affiars are always after Vic ! 

watched another 4 episodes last night, I have a bit of a Vic Habit 

still some P&P to go


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 9, 2010)

grit said:


> Yes the growing old sequence was excellent, have to admit it did make me a bit weepy when the wife passes away.





wayward bob said:


> i heard this from so many people that we nearly didn't go (was supposed to be a "cheer you up" film for my mate). it didn't make me cry, but that was probably because i was forewarned and expecting it.



I wasn't warned and I'm glad I wasn't


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> i heard this from so many people that we nearly didn't go (was supposed to be a "cheer you up" film for my mate). it didn't make me cry, but that was probably because i was forewarned and expecting it.
> 
> thanks to film4 showing the godfathers on the weekend i'm on an al pacino kick atm (aside: i can't believe how badly they cocked up II - after a break they restarted the film from half an hour earlier )



shocking isn't it? complain!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2010)

BSG - the plan

Meh. They are just making a bigger mess of it now that they are trying to wriggle out the mess they wrote themselves into in the series.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

last episodes of the Shield, season 5 

have to wait a few days for season 6 to arrive 

I am loving the Shield, it's up there with the Wire imo


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2010)

The Hangover

quite enjoyed it, made I laugh


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was going to watch Woyzeck by Werner Herzog, by Il Conformista is on film4 so I am going to watch that instead. I am not paying much attention though. 

Somebody in some of my seminars wrote their dissertation on it. 

He looked weirdly old. Not that that has anything to do with anything.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2010)

Well you should. The conformist is one of the key post war italian films.

Unless you mean Woyzeck, something i've heard only works on stage.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Well you should. The conformist is one of the key post war italian films.
> 
> Unless toy mean Woyzeck, something i've herd only work on stage.



Strangely, it is one that I have never seen. It was one of the required films for my 'politics & cinema' seminar, but the only one I didn't watch. 

I have a special soft spot for Italian cinema.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2010)

Fuck, my spelling. Important and brilliant film.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2010)

And oh yes, eyetie film is best!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2010)

BTW Butchers, do you remember a thread where you recommended some books about Italian cinema? You don't happen to remember where that was, do you? I tried searching for it then, I couldn't find it. I have a bit more money now, and I can buy some of them.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2010)

Prob this thread-  maybe??:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=299291

If you can hang on till tomorrow, i can sort you out a big bucket of books on italian film all pdfed up  - (i do it now but i'd have to go upstairs)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Prob this thread-  maybe??:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=299291
> 
> If you can hang on till tomorrow, i can sort you out a big bucket of books on italian film all pdfed up  - (i do it now but i'd have to go upstairs)



Oh yeh, it _was_ that one. I was thinking of a scene from Il Divo when I mentioned Italian Cinema a minute ago (one of the opening scenes, where the guy is walking out that modernist looking building) but it somehow never occurred to me to search for it.



Yeh, if you don't mind, I have one of those e-readers so it is easy for me to read PDFs


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 10, 2010)

Uploaded them here - had to zip them but don't worry it's safe. Got a couple i had to leave out as they're too large (Blood & Black Lace - The Definitive Guide to Italian Sex and Horror Movies and Delirium - Guide to Italian Exploitation Cinema 1-2) - can upload when i have more time if you like, they're in that comic book book format.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 10, 2010)

Pontypool - not about the place in Wales but the place in Canada.

Surprisingly good. Real tense. Great theme and highly original.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

survivors & season finale of Heroes

mediocre survivors, excellent heroes


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

Les Nuits des Pleine Lune (Full Moon in Paris) Eric Rohmer film , excellent


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 10, 2010)

I watched Food Inc, but i fell asleep half way through so I'm gonna try again tonight.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 11, 2010)

The Hurt Locker - 

Excellent film. A bit gutted I missed this in the cinema because it is visually stunning - amazing colours. The narrative works on so many levels - how the soldiers are fighting with themselves, their own personal demons. I loved the 'return' to reality at the end. Is this what choice and freedom about? Supermarket shopping for an endless supply of cereal brands?


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 11, 2010)

I watched Observe and Report - which I'd heard wasn't very good but it's actually an amazing black comedy with dark, dark humour.   As twisted as Harold and Maude.

Very impressed.


----------



## Reno (Feb 11, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I loved the 'return' to reality at the end. Is this what choice and freedom about? Supermarket shopping for an endless supply of cereal brands?



I found that scene unbelievable trite. It just needed a big blinking sign saying "Message!!!" to be any more obvious. I had got the message that these guys went into the war for the adrenaline among other things by then.


----------



## Voley (Feb 11, 2010)

I got stoned and watched The Return of The Jedi. It was like being 8 years old again.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 11, 2010)

Reno said:


> I found that scene unbelievable trite. It just needed a big blinking sign saying "Message!!!" to be any more obvious. I had got the message that these guys went into the war for the adrenaline among other things by then.



I didn't read that scene like that at all.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 11, 2010)

Watched Drag me to hell last night, quite funny.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2010)

4 episodes of West Wing, season 1, tempted to get all the others now, watched a lot of it when it was broadcast but missed plenty


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2010)

NVP said:


> I got stoned and watched The Return of The Jedi. It was like being 8 years old again.



You got stoned when you were 8


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2010)

Aparelho Voador a Baixa Altitude - a portugese feminist re-reading of jg ballard's short story, 'low flying aircraft'. it's about a couple in a dying world who are about to have a baby, who they fear may be a 'zote' with severe birth defects as nearly all babies are born this way and then terminated.
it's a very good adaptation. despite the obviously low budget, it looks well ballardian - loads of empty beaches and empty high rises and the photography reminded me of stalker.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2010)

^ sounds excellent


I watched Lock Up: The Prisoners of Rikers Island last night on tvchoiceondemand.  Shocking stats, very sad, and very interesting in a voyeuristic way.  HBO, wouldn't ya know.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2010)

Spartacus: Blood and Sand episode 3

It really is like a paupers Rome. Liking it though. More sex than violence this week. I prefer an even balance. Nobody said cunt either, which was a let down.

Still, next week looks good.


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You got stoned when you were 8



I was more of a crystal meth bloke in them days.

Gonna watch Paranormal Activity tonight. Or Up. Or State of Play. Or 9. or A Scanner Darkly. Or none of the above, I haven't got a clue what half of them are about tbh.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2010)

NVP said:


> Gonna watch Paranormal Activity tonight.



Ooo I quite fancy that, especially after reading about all the French yoot who had panic attacks after watching it 

I am going to watch The Time Travellers Wife this weekend, as daughter bought it.


----------



## Zabo (Feb 12, 2010)

*Che - Parts 1 & 2* Quite enjoyable. Part one was better because it had a much smoother pace. Del Toro is good.


----------



## thriller (Feb 12, 2010)

Watched Hatchet last night. WOW. How gory was that!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 13, 2010)

The Dead Pool, not the best Dirty Harry film


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2010)

If you can believe it - I came in from the albert at about 3 am and watched Synecdoche, New York. Pretty darn good and nicely paced but I really shouldn't comment until I watch it without a skinful at  decent hour.


----------



## Fictionist (Feb 13, 2010)

Caprica.

I like.


----------



## pboi (Feb 13, 2010)

final episode of Friday night Lights S4.

Love the show


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 13, 2010)

First 6 episodes of "Life on Mars".


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 13, 2010)

_Bedazzled_ (-the original, of course), and on the I-Player a Series 3 episode of _Mad Men_ (-so subtle, so good).


----------



## belboid (Feb 13, 2010)

_Is Anybody There?_

A 'small' british film from last year that Mark Kermode recommended, with Michael Caine, the kid from Son of Rambow, and David Morrisey.  The fact that MK was interviewing DM may have affected his positivity somewhat. A decent wee movie with good performances from them three and a castful of elderly brit character actors and some really nice touches, but also somewhat predictable and totally failed with a sense of time and place. Was meant to be somewhere in the north but was obviously south-east coast. Alright, seen plenty worse.

Followed by _Cool Hand Luke_. Haven't seen it for well over ten years, I'd forgotten just how good it is.


----------



## Voley (Feb 13, 2010)

Paranormal Activity. Pretty good for a film with a budget of only nine grand or whatever it was but I didn't think it was anything amazing. It was genuinely tense in places, though, and I do like the idea of people making films that still manage to spook people without resorting to loads of special effects and big budgets.


----------



## pboi (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Sunspots (Feb 14, 2010)

_Belle de Jour_

(Deneuve, not Piper. )

I've watched a few other Buñuel films over the years, but somehow never got 'round to this one 'til now.


----------



## pootle (Feb 14, 2010)

I saw Up! last night that I thought was just lovely.  

My eyes were leaking in the first 20 mins or so though  Unusual story arc for essentially a cartoon/kids film!


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2010)

another four Curb Your Enthusiasm's, Season 1.  Cracking, tho I do wonder where I saw that one random episode (number 8) that I had seen before.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Paranormal Activity...Should've known better


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 14, 2010)

The Triangle...  Perfect late at night curled up on the sofa kinda film.  Really enjoyed it!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 14, 2010)

avu9lives said:


> The Triangle...  Perfect late at night curled up on the sofa kinda film.  Really enjoyed it!



I just watched Triangle by the person who directed Severance which I watched last night. The Triangle is a 2005 film about the Bermuda triangle?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 14, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I just watched Triangle by the person who directed Severance which I watched last night. The Triangle is a 2005 film about the Bermuda triangle?



You just watched a movie and now you're asking the forum what it's about?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 14, 2010)

I just watched The Collector, Fucks me it was intense!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 14, 2010)

jeff_leigh said:


> You just watched a movie and now you're asking the forum what it's about?



No i was asking what the film called The Triangle was about, i just watched a totally different film called Triangle.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_the_Mood_for_Love

In the Mood for Love - well it is Valentine's day, beautiful film, although fairly slow moving


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 14, 2010)

Daybreakers - it was ok


----------



## Reno (Feb 14, 2010)

Surrogates, which was Hollywood sci-fi by numbers, with a ding-dong-the-witch-is-dead ending that these type of things always seem to have.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 14, 2010)

Gonna watch julien donkey boy tonight i think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2010)

Reno said:


> Surrogates, which was Hollywood sci-fi by numbers, with a ding-dong-the-witch-is-dead ending that these type of things always seem to have.



Thought the concept of Surrogates which really interesting i.e. the nature of identity and experience, which could have been explored further in a TV series - or a better film! - however the story was, as you say, rather by the numbers.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 14, 2010)

Is that by-the-numbers bad or engaging enough for a Sunday evening?


----------



## Reno (Feb 14, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Is that by-the-numbers bad or engaging enough for a Sunday evening?



It's just about watchable and I agree wit QueenofGoths that the premise is potentially intriguing. 

I mainly watched it because I quite like both Radha Mitchell and Rosamund Pike, who are good actresses. Mitchell is largely wasted in a nothing role as Willis' sidekick,  but as Willis' grieving, surrogate addicted wife, Pike has a couple of scenes which hint that this could have been a much better film. 

At 89 minutes it's very short for a Hollywood blockbuster and I wonder if they just lopped out most of the character stuff to make it more action based.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 14, 2010)

The Road

Good, but not a film to watch to cheer you up.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 14, 2010)

North Sea Hijack - Roger Moore takes on a bunch of terrorists who are threatening to blow up an oil rig. Ideal sunday afteroon fodder


----------



## pboi (Feb 14, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> The Road
> 
> Good, but not a film to watch to cheer you up.



snap just finished it


Viggo is king


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes. Moron.


----------



## pboi (Feb 14, 2010)

Boondock Saints 2 now.

butchers, go fuck your mother.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2010)

pboi said:


> Boondock Saints 2 now.
> 
> butchers, go fuck your mother.



If there's ever been a post to make my cae...


----------



## pboi (Feb 14, 2010)

the case that you cant help but post insults to me? yes its clear for all to see


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 14, 2010)

Michael Cimino's dud, Year of the Dragon.

It was fucking awful. I knew it was considered controversial because of its depiction of the chinese-american community, but the real defaming was against the film making community.

Rourke may have resurrected his career in recent years but give this one from his back catalogue a miss.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2010)

April Captains -useful film about the night the porto revolution started - directed by  the french girl from Bruce Willis' bit in Pulp Fiction

Almost Brothers - how class matters in the context of the setting up of the red command


----------



## kittyP (Feb 14, 2010)

We have spent last night and this evening watching Sons of Anarchy.
It's kinda like The Sopranos but with bikers and slightly flatter characters.
Very entertaining though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_the_Mood_for_Love
> 
> In the Mood for Love - well it is Valentine's day, beautiful film, although fairly slow moving



All I remember about this is that it was good and that there was a lot of walking up and down stairs. I think it's time to have another watch. 

Oh, I also remember liking 2046 more, but I think i am in the minority there.


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2010)

_Rynox_ & _His Lordship_ this afternoon, the two earliest surviving Michael Powell movies (1931 & '32). The former was praised as the finest British movie to date by the great John Grierson.  Which is a tad ott, but it's not a bad little number. The latter was Powell's only full on musical, a merry romp about a working-class Lord, and the venalities of a fake leftist party & a Hollywood press agent. Believed to be the only British movie of the thirties with a communist heroine. An undeserved flop.

Now settling down to _Goodbye Pork Pie_, as recommended by someone on here. It better improve on its first ten minutes


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2010)

Started to watch Zombieland, the DVD seemed to jump after about 10 mins & we didnt know how much was missing as it wouldnt rewind. We then saw the last 20 minutes. It looked like a good film despite missing about an hour of it.
Then we watched 2012, quite possibly the worst film i have ever seen, if not in my entire life at least in a very, very long time.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 14, 2010)

District 9...Thought it was pretty good


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> All I remember about this is that it was good and that there was a lot of walking up and down stairs. I think it's time to have another watch.
> 
> Oh, I also remember liking 2046 more, but I think i am in the minority there.



yes, lots of slow motion shots of Maggie Cheung, walking up stairs in tight dresses


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2010)

The Hurt Locker, very good film about bomb disposal experts in Iraq, very tense.


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2010)

belboid said:


> Now settling down to _Goodbye Pork Pie_, as recommended by someone on here. It better improve on its first ten minutes



well, thanks for that, whoever it was. Got better once the main woman was out of it - she was perfectly good, but put in such embarassingly naff Mildred & georgesque situations. And the lead bloke as so annoying... Did start making me laugh a little towards the end though

Nows doing _Funny Games US_. I know, I know, a yankee remake, but it is still by Haneke, and I do like Naomi Watts & Tim Roth


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2010)

christ, that was annoying.  Stupid people do stupid things at the behest of pathetic fops.  Fuck off.  Forty minutes of my life wasted.

So, I'll give A Genius, Two Partners and a Dupe a go, the greatest western Sergio Leone never made or something. Got Pat McGoohan in it, so I have hope


----------



## chazegee (Feb 14, 2010)

Little shop of horrors. Nice dentist.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Feb 14, 2010)

starfish said:


> Started to watch Zombieland, the DVD seemed to jump after about 10 mins & we didnt know how much was missing as it wouldnt rewind. We then saw the last 20 minutes. It looked like a good film despite missing about an hour of it.
> Then we watched 2012, quite possibly the worst film i have ever seen, if not in my entire life at least in a very, very long time.



it is good, very good. did u rent it?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2010)

Sons of Anarchy
Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy (original) 
Two episodes of the Wire


----------



## starfish (Feb 14, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> it is good, very good. did u rent it?



No it was a borrowed download. Would definitely like to see the whole thing though. Will get round to it soon.


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2010)

belboid said:


> So, I'll give A Genius, Two Partners and a Dupe a go, the greatest western Sergio Leone never made or something. Got Pat McGoohan in it, so I have hope



phew, a decent movie at lat.  hardly a masterpiece, but well worth a waatch nevertheless.

& I'll wrap up the weekend with the last two episodes of season 1 of CYE.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 15, 2010)

I watched Avatar all I can say is I gotta take my hat of to James Cameron, Absolutely loved it.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

The last 4 episodes of Homicide life on the streets

I fucking love Munch


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 15, 2010)

Wall-E. Didn't catch it in the picture house so bought the BD on spec. 

What a wonderful, and brave, movie. Hardly any dialogue, most of which is in robo-speak, and a brilliant story, with some pretty arch messages about consumerism...great stuff...looked fucking amazing too...


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2010)

jeff_leigh said:


> I watched Avatar all I can say is I gotta take my hat of to James Cameron, Absolutely loved it.



even on a 2D telly??!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2010)

Synecdoche, New York. (properly this time).

Starts great and has a great feel and pace. I was super loving it in the middle where he seems to really be going mad. (I was already going to the shops to buy my own copy in my mind). Then it really tailed off. The pace slowed and it became miserable and dull. Nothing seemed to resolve satisfactorily and there seemed to be no reason for a lot of the quirks other than being quirky (I still liked the quirks though). I had kind of guessed how it would end when it started to go downhill, it's a shame I wasn't pleasantly surprised with something more imaginative. 
I feel the whole thing was a bit wasted, it was so cool and imaginative and kind of felt at times like Jacob's ladder but then it just didn't have a the punchy end. It fizzled out.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 15, 2010)

Inside Man 

Coz it was on the tele last week and i liked it rememberd i had the DVD lurkin somwhere which ive never opened.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, my name is stupid dogbot, and last night I watched... Rock N Rolla.

I feel... sullied.


----------



## pboi (Feb 15, 2010)

boondock saints 2.

part abortion, part guns.


----------



## Fictionist (Feb 15, 2010)

The Strange Case of Benjamin Button

Vacuous nonsense with no emotional or moral core. 

At least two hours of life lost.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 15, 2010)

belboid said:


> even on a 2D telly??!!



Yeah it was a 2D Copy


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool Runnings


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2010)

notes from a scandal - a pretty trite business. dench and blanchett are great and it's spot on about a few things, but it just washed over me really


----------



## Reno (Feb 15, 2010)

_A Perfect Getaway_, which is a reasonably entertaining B-movie style thriller by David Twohy (_Pitch Black_, the underrated _Below_).


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2010)

and now we know to look out for it


----------



## Reno (Feb 15, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> and now we know to look out for it



Sorry, I'll delete it. Mind, it's one of those films that mainly got promoted on behalf of.......that.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 15, 2010)

The Holy Mountain. loved it, it's mental. a bit silly though. i liked the bit where the invasion of mexico was acted out by chameleons and toads in little period costumes and then the birds flew out of their bullet wounds, amongst many other bits.


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2010)

a _bit_ silly??!!  It's probably the daftest film ever made.


----------



## Reno (Feb 15, 2010)

looks spectacular though.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i liked the bit where the invasion of mexico was acted out by chameleons and toads in little period costumes and then the birds flew out of their bullet wounds



That sounds like my kind of thing.  I've never seen this but I like El Topo a lot so will try and track this down.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 15, 2010)

i'm definitely going ot watch a lot more of jodorowsky's stuff... think you need to be in the right mood though. there was a good dvd extra where he explains his theory of the tarot, he is properly crazy, i would like to end up sat next to him at a bar late one night some day.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

I heard he's making another film atm. 20 years since his last or summat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2010)

Tell No One - excellent and interesting to see a French take on what in the hands of Hollywood may have become a rather formulaic thriller.


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2010)

watch El Topo.  Skip the rest.  They might _look_ fantastic, but they're utter bollocks too.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i'm definitely going ot watch a lot more of jodorowsky's stuff... think you need to be in the right mood though. there was a good dvd extra where he explains his theory of the tarot, he is properly crazy, i would like to end up sat next to him at a bar late one night some day.



Don't waste your time.


----------



## Reno (Feb 15, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i'm definitely going ot watch a lot more of jodorowsky's stuff... think you need to be in the right mood though. there was a good dvd extra where he explains his theory of the tarot, he is properly crazy, i would like to end up sat next to him at a bar late one night some day.



_Santa Sangre_ is probably his most accessible film and it's also one of his best.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

From Wiki:



> In an interview with Premiere Magazine, Jodorowsky said his next project will be a gangster film called King Shot. *Marilyn Manson will play a 300-year-old pope*, he said, and Nick Nolte has also expressed interest in working with the director. Both are also listed as executive producers for the film, which has a projected release date of 2009 [8]. David Lynch is also rumored to be a producer. In the interview, Jodorowsky also said he wanted to make a sequel to El Topo, but couldn't raise the funds. In a recent interview by Viceland, he also indicated that financing for King Shot was proving to be difficult[



I like the sound of him working with David Lynch.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2010)

belboid said:


> watch El Topo.  Skip the rest.  They might _look_ fantastic, but they're utter bollocks too.



El Topo's utter bollocks but I still really like it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Is that by-the-numbers bad or engaging enough for a Sunday evening?



Oh definitely engaging enough for Sunday evening, enjoyable but forgetable really.



Reno said:


> It's just about watchable and I agree wit QueenofGoths that the premise is potentially intriguing.
> 
> I mainly watched it because I quite like both Radha Mitchell and Rosamund Pike, who are good actresses. Mitchell is largely wasted in a nothing role as Willis' sidekick,  but as Willis' grieving, surrogate addicted wife, Pike has a couple of scenes which hint that this could have been a much better film.
> 
> At 89 minutes it's very short for a Hollywood blockbuster and I wonder if they just lopped out most of the character stuff to make it more action based.



Yes I thought it was a shame that Radha Mitchell didn't get to do more, infact I would have been interested to know more about her life. I did like the way they made Rosamund Pike look so doll like when she was playing her surrogate.


----------



## Reno (Feb 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I did like the way they made Rosamund Pike look so doll like when she was playing her surrogate.



Yes, that was good casting. She looks like a porcelain doll already.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 15, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Don't waste your time.



not even if i liked the one that i saw?


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> El Topo's utter bollocks but I still really like it.



yeah that's kind of what i thought about the holy mountain.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> yeah that's kind of what i thought about the holy mountain.



el topo bored me but sante sangre and holy mountain are deranged fun


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> From Wiki:
> 
> I like the sound of him working with David Lynch.



 It's listing has disappeared off IMDB and it's website hasn't changed in 2 years. I doubt this will happened now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> From Wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sound of him working with David Lynch.



I don't like the sound of David Lynch ever working again after seeing Inland Empire.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> not even if i liked the one that i saw?


Yep


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2010)

pontypool - this was really good - a nice twist on the horror genre - i need to watch it again cos i'm not sure what happened


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 16, 2010)

Apocalypto - bloody!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2010)

it's a got a lot of running in it, hasn't it?


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2010)

More of the first season of Fringe. I bought this on a recommendation from a friend and while it's certainly well made, its not really my thing. I would like it if a sci-f/horror/fantasy show came along that is on the level of Mad Men, The Shield or The Sopranos, but this isn't it. Likable cast, but it just seems like The X-Files with less exciting "monsters of the week" and every episode has the same "solve the mystery" structure.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 16, 2010)

I was really dissapointd with Fringe. Primarily because I was hoping that JJ could move beyond his patent meta-story of 'mysterious organisation does stuff and the whole series revolves around something almost happening'. Agree there's a gap for someone to do a proper job on the genre to.


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nine - gosh, I couldn't stand the singing.

New York I Love You - following Paris je t'aime, I had high expectation from it.  It didn't disappoint and was rather interesting and kept me intrigued.  And I was pretty pleased with the part directed by Natalie Portman.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 16, 2010)

The Hurt Locker - Fucking magnificent.  I loved it and I really cared about the characters.

Precious - A LOT funnier than I expected, in that I was not expecting it to be funny at all.  Also, Mo'Nique MUST win the oscar for her perfomance.


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sadken said:


> Precious - A LOT funnier than I expected, in that I was not expecting it to be funny at all.  Also, Mo'Nique MUST win the oscar for her perfomance.



But was it depressing though?
I haven't seen it but watched the trailer.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 16, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> But was it depressing though?
> I haven't seen it but watched the trailer.



It was and it wasn't.  It reminded me of my job, tbh.  A lot of people might think there is no way that any kind of humour can come out of those circumstances but the human heart's a resiliant thing and there's black humour, gallows humour, sarcasm, cynicism...I LOL'd about 5 times and so did the person I went with.  It IS bleak but it captures my experience of people in those situations very adeptly and gives the best rounded depiction of what it's actually like to be a person in a situation like that that I think I've ever seen in a film before.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2010)

Seven. For the forty billionth time and only the fact that it was on someones HD tele and that that is a novelty to me, I would have been a trifle bored


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 16, 2010)

2001: A Space Odyssey - one of my favourite films, amazing that this still looks so good when it was made in the mid 60s.

2010: The Year We Make Contact - if this film had no connection with 2001 it wouldn't have been a bad little sci-fi film but as you can't watch it without making comparisons it just seems shit.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Another Thin Man - Powell and Loy in good form


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2010)

Up.  Magnificent,   What can you not like about a film where all the goodies are circles and squares and the baddies triangles?   Got a little choked somewhere in there, too.   Seemed to be a large RoadRunner/Wil.E.Coyote homage in there as well.

The Vampire's Assistant.   meh


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 17, 2010)

500 Days of Summer - 

And Summer was a real fun and cool character. Charming. 
Nice touches throughout. Enjoyed.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 17, 2010)

Sadken said:


> The Hurt Locker - Fucking magnificent.  I loved it and I really cared about the characters.



Bloody excellent film.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 17, 2010)

Isn't it?  I could watch it all again tonight and I only saw it first time on Monday.  Jeremy Renner (James) turns in a fucking amazing performance.  Everyone does, tbh - honourable mention for Anthony Mackie (Sanborne) too.


----------



## Fictionist (Feb 17, 2010)

Up.

I cried after the first ten minutes. A very sweet film.


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sadken said:


> It was and it wasn't.  It reminded me of my job, tbh.  A lot of people might think there is no way that any kind of humour can come out of those circumstances but the human heart's a resiliant thing and there's black humour, gallows humour, sarcasm, cynicism...I LOL'd about 5 times and so did the person I went with.  It IS bleak but it captures my experience of people in those situations very adeptly and gives the best rounded depiction of what it's actually like to be a person in a situation like that that I think I've ever seen in a film before.



That does sound depressing...


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Beat My Heart Skipped -

Recommended by Urban.  Thanks!
It was great.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 17, 2010)

Kind of is, kind of isn't, Cm7.


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 17, 2010)

It sounds like one of those films that would make me really angry and upset.
I have to be in the right mood to watch it.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 17, 2010)

Honestly though, some of the dialogue and characters are very funny.


----------



## IanJ (Feb 17, 2010)

The Runaway Jury - standard Grisham fayre, a mildly entertaining 6/10


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 17, 2010)

IanJ said:


> The Runaway Jury - standard Grisham fayre, a mildly entertaining 6/10



How odd, I literally finished reading that last night


----------



## IanJ (Feb 17, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> How odd, I literally finished reading that last night



strange thing is the book is about a cigarette company, whereas the film is about a gun company.  Hardly seemed worth changing it


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2010)

The people trafficking indie drama/thriller _Frozen River_, which is watchable enough due to a good lead performance and a couple of tense scenes, but it's also one of these earnest, emotionally manipulative "issue" movies they love so much at Sundance. It even has one of these twangy semi-Roy Cooder guitar soundtracks they issue with every movie about poor, trailer-living folk.

It's the type of film that doesn't trust the audience to get anything themselves. It all has to be spelled out. You can't just see the poverty stricken kids of the (anti-)heroine getting fed nothing but popcorn, it has to be mentioned several times in the dialogue and of course the two women divided by race and culture will learn life lessons and become friends. 

There is at least one of these films every year and the even less subtle _Precious_ was this years model.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 18, 2010)

IanJ said:


> strange thing is the book is about a cigarette company, whereas the film is about a gun company.  Hardly seemed worth changing it



Really? Yet to watch the film, I'm not a fan of Grisham adaptations (especially since they butchered A Time To Kill and The Rainmaker).

Is it one of the better ones?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Daughter bought The Time Travellers Wife on dvd, so I watched that last night.

Okay viewing after a couple of spliffs


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 18, 2010)

Thirst -

I'm a fan of Kang-ho Song since I saw him in Memories of Murder. But in this film, I found him to be hugely disappointing. The ideas were great, and the actor that stole the show (easily) was Ok-bin Kim - she did a kind of tortured innocent > lover > macbeth-ian manipulator > godhead character really well. She's defo my fav  asian actor atm. 

Shame the rest of the film reeked. 
There are so many better Korean films out there. Shame that Chan-wook Park gets all the limelight.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 18, 2010)

Away We Go.

The trailer for the film doesn't do it justice. It was a lot funnier than I was expecting. Excellent cameo from Allison Janney.


365Watch Watch a film everyday.


----------



## badstripes (Feb 18, 2010)

Watched Club Dread......love it


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 18, 2010)

_Deadwood_ Series 1
Finally got 'round to watching it.   Lives up to all the praise.  

Going to watch the latest episode of the ever excellent _Mad Men_ on the i-Player, then I've got the choice between _A History Of Violence_, _Viva_, _Dead Man_, _The Limey_, _The Abominable Dr Phibes_, _Closely Observed Trains_ or... er...... _Step Brothers_.


----------



## pboi (Feb 18, 2010)

limey or violence


awesome choice


----------



## Fictionist (Feb 18, 2010)

Bones


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

The Shield season 6 - I LOVE this show


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 18, 2010)

William Friedkin's Sorcerer - it was a bit like watching the south american Top Gear special with added dynamite & Tangerine Dream. Very good through


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 18, 2010)

A German film called _Yella_ is on BBC4 in a bit. 

Don't bother watching it though, it is well shit. I saw it in the cinema, I just turned up not knowing what was on, and it was rubbish.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> _Deadwood_ Series 1
> Finally got 'round to watching it.   Lives up to all the praise.
> 
> Going to watch the latest episode of the ever excellent _Mad Men_ on the i-Player, then I've got the choice between _A History Of Violence_, _Viva_, _Dead Man_, _The Limey_, _The Abominable Dr Phibes_, _Closely Observed Trains_ or... er...... _Step Brothers_.



I love The Limey.....although it's been slated here.

I still feel it fits well among the lone-crim films such as Get Carter, Performance, Point Blank, Sexy Beast....

Bits of it jar, but I really enjoyed Stamp's performance, liked the Roeg(ish) editing, the nods to Performance and Carter, the links back to a young Stamp, the language jokes, the realistic violence, the relentlessness of the lead character, the play on Fonda's persona, Luis Guizman is pure gold, good use of a Hollies tune, a great downhill car chase, and one fantastic catchphrase 'Tell them I'm Coming' delivered in Stamp's best Zod voice!

I know some people really hate it, but I love it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> A German film called _Yella_ is on BBC4 in a bit.
> 
> Don't bother watching it though, it is well shit. I saw it in the cinema, I just turned up not knowing what was on, and it was rubbish.



There should be a 'What DVD/Video you shouldn't watch this night!' thread.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> The Shield season 6 - I LOVE this show



It just gets more miserable, man. Prepare to suffer in season 7.

...oh, and the best ending of all US crime Drama.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> A German film called _Yella_ is on BBC4 in a bit.
> 
> Don't bother watching it though, it is well shit. I saw it in the cinema, I just turned up not knowing what was on, and it was rubbish.



No it's not Petzold is one of the best European directors out there - it's not his best film, in fact it's his worst, but watch the state i am in or Wolfsburg and think on young man..think on...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 18, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> No it's not Petzold is one of the best European directors out there - it's not his best film, in fact it's his worst, but watch the state i am in or Wolfsburg and think on young man..think on...



I will download those now, I would like to watch more 'contemporary' German films. 

You know, that are not porn. 

I am actually going to watch this again and give it a second opinion.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 18, 2010)

Downloading them now. 

I especially like the sound of The State I Am In.

Can you recommend any other decent and fairly recent German films, butchers?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2010)

Of course, you may have to wait till friday though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe I was being a bit harsh about Yella. 

It is pretty well shot, for example. 

But there is something I just don't like about ... I don't know how to explain it. How the story unfolds around a business man and all these steel and glass business parks and hotels.... and the plot twists seem almost a bit pointless. I don't know.

I would definitely be interested to see more of Germany on film though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 18, 2010)

Actually, I am going to take back what I said. Maybe I was wrong about this film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2010)

couldn't decide between 39 Rock, Mad Men S2, some shitty looking horror remake called pulse, an uruguayan intersex drama called xxy and american gangster (which i think i may have seen already and if i've forgotten it, it can't have been very good). getting a bit late to make a decision.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> couldn't decide between 39 Rock, Mad Men S2, some shitty looking horror remake called pulse, an uruguayan intersex drama called xxy and american gangster (which i think i may have seen already and if i've forgotten it, it can't have been very good). getting a bit late to make a decision.



Steer well fucking clear of American Gangster.

It's a Poor Mann effort and doesn't make the grade as a genre piece.

I'm wondering where the US gangster pic will go now...because recent efforts have been seriously lacking.

I wonder if The Sopranos killed the genre?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It just gets more miserable, man. Prepare to suffer in season 7.
> 
> ...oh, and the best ending of all US crime Drama.



I am prepared to suffer


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Steer well fucking clear of American Gangster.
> 
> It's a Poor Mann effort and doesn't make the grade as a genre piece.
> 
> ...



nah, it'll be back. Remember Sopranos is fairly time, family and place specific. Plenty of scope outside of the New Jersey italian mob.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Steer well fucking clear of American Gangster.
> 
> It's a Poor Mann effort and doesn't make the grade as a genre piece.
> 
> ...



Scott not Mann.
but i can see why you said. both directed bloated turgid crime epics.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Steer well fucking clear of American Gangster.



 I've just got it on lovefilm


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> Scott not Mann.
> but i can see why you said. both directed bloated turgid crime epics.



Yes - sorry. And you're right....I made the mistake because both made an arrogant leap towards 'gangsters' in some bid to sit alongside Coppola/Scorcese in the gangter film royal court.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> nah, it'll be back. Remember Sopranos is fairly time, family and place specific. Plenty of scope outside of the New Jersey italian mob.



I'm a huge Sopranos fan.

I fear that filmakers are trying to make Sopranos cinema instead of making gangster films.

I feel that both American Gangster and Public Enemies suffered from trying to tell too many sides of the story....i.e past/present/family/love/kids/realtionships, and from too many character's perspectives.

The Sopranos had space to do this. Goodfellas did this. The Godfather was a bit of cinema magic that made the viewer believe that we got a 'family' eye view...but American Gangster and Public Enemies were muddled, conflicted stories that tried to show lots of angles.....

Actually...I hated Public Enemies and desperately wanted it to be great.

Mesrine got it right


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I've just got it on lovefilm



log on. untick. tick 'Riffifi' instead.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> log on. untick. tick 'Riffifi' instead.



Wise words, listen up fat boy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2010)

I recall reading riffifi and it was wank.

But then Puzo's godfather book was by-the-numbers shite as well and look what came from that.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I recall reading riffifi and it was wank.



Is there an app for smacking you in the mouth?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Is there an app for smacking you in the mouth?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Wise words, listen up fat boy.



me, a fatboy? 

I'm gonna watch that riffififififififiti film, very soon


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2010)

marty21 said:


> me, a fatboy?
> 
> I'm gonna watch that riffififififififiti film, very soon



Then read up on Jules Dassin. Very good stuff.

Have you seen Le Samouraï?

If not - do it!

Then jump ahead a bit and watch Johnny To's 'Vengeance' and see how Nouvelle Vague, Spaghetti Western, Japanese Samourai, noir and heroic bloodshed films all collide into one fucking beautiful chaos....you will not be disapointed.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 18, 2010)

rififi is fucking ace.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 18, 2010)

so is night and the city.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 18, 2010)

night and the city has better shoes, though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 18, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Fuck yeah.



Ok.....so it aint all socio-political films with you then


----------



## belboid (Feb 19, 2010)

Obsession.  Edward Dmytryks finest British movie about jealous husband turned acid bath murderer Robert Newton.  Magnificent.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 19, 2010)

The Wackness.

A 2008 comedy-drama that won the Sundance Audience Award, and which is set in New York City in the mid-nineties.

Nice turn from Ben Kingsley as the pill-popping shrink trying to recapture his youth.


----------



## Bajie (Feb 19, 2010)

Iron Man and Somers Town, both very good for very different reasons.


----------



## Reno (Feb 21, 2010)

_Thirst_ by Park Chan-wook. Not sure what to make of this one. It doesn't really re-invent the vampire genre as some critics have claimed (Let the Right One In did that much more effectively) and it's a very long film for what is a relatively slight story. It looks great and it does have some good moments and a fantastic performance by the lead actress. Still, it was a bit of a slog at times and the whole subplot of the ghost of the husband haunting the murderous lovers was rather silly and superfluous.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 21, 2010)

The Brothers Bloom


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Inglorious Bastards.
Really rather enjoyed it - hadn't really been expecting to for some reason.

(Oh, & also now have a big new crush on Mélanie Laurent).


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 21, 2010)

The Road

Visually perfect. Can't work out where Aragorn picked up the lethal radiation dose though, unless it was the ship.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2010)

Breaking Bad - S2 EP3 (in a drunken haze)
Great series, darker and more serious than I was expecting.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 21, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Breaking Bad - S2 EP3 (in a drunken haze)
> Great series, darker and more serious than I was expecting.



Crosses the dark line & just keeps on going too. You're in for a real treat. 
Absolute gem of a series - Enjoy


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2010)

more shield - season 6


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2010)

"Night At the Museum 2" - enjoyable mindless entertainment that required no thought and was perfect for a laying on the sofa evening!!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Battle Royal - Sat afternoon _I need to get some new films _
15 Minutes - on telly


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 21, 2010)

Predator is on tonight. I shall be watching that


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 21, 2010)

First 2 episodes of The Corner.

It's looking okay so far.


----------



## Zabo (Feb 21, 2010)

*Nicholas Nickleby.* Reminded me once again that Dickens was a damn sight smarter, compassionate and political than Shakespeare.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2010)

Bit of Dexter on at the minute. Not sure later but I feel the rest of today will be spent watching stuff and junk


----------



## thriller (Feb 21, 2010)

Legion (Paul Beateny). 

Thought it was a good pop-corn movie-despite the plot holes.


----------



## pboi (Feb 21, 2010)

Ricky Gervais Show 

animated Podcast, good fun


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Steer well fucking clear of American Gangster.
> 
> It's a Poor Mann effort and doesn't make the grade as a genre piece.



it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be , going from your post, sorta reminded me of Carlito's Way (and I hated that film  Sean Penn <shakes fist> )

it was better than Carlito's Way, which isn't much of a recommendation tbf


----------



## snackhead (Feb 21, 2010)

Milk, excellent.


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 21, 2010)

Watching Aliens as nowt on tele-box...............


"we got nukes, we got knives, we got pointy sticks"


----------



## Voley (Feb 22, 2010)

Spent all afternoon and most of the evening watching 6 or 7 episodes of Deadwood, you blowhard cocksuckers.  I love this series. Nearly at the end of the first series now and I'm already dreading it ending.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 22, 2010)

Lately I have seen...
9 - cute, weird
District 9 - woahhh weird as fuck but I liked it!
Julie & Julia - adorable
Duplicity - nice twist


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Chaser*, a korean thriller -

It was really good.  
*Spoiler* but why the hell they have to make the woman died?!  So disheartening especially after she 'escaped'.  
I like the fact how the guy confessed from the very beginning which made me wondering how they gonna play it out in the film - what's else is there to capture the audience.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2010)

Buffalo Girls - fictionalised account of Calamity Jane, with Anjelica Huston playing Calam.  Phwoar, but the real Calam really could pass as a bloke, AH just couldn't pull that off!

Still, thoroughly enjoyed it, and the Western scenes were filmed in New Mexico, so I had landscape to drool over too


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 22, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> *The Chaser*, a korean thriller -
> 
> It was really good.
> *Spoiler* but why the hell they have to make the woman died?!  So disheartening especially after she 'escaped'.



Because it's meant to be bleak.
But I'm sure Hollywood will change all that.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 22, 2010)

The Hangover - it was amusing enough.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 22, 2010)

*W.* - Oliver Stone's biopic of George Bush. Quite a sly and subtle assault that manages to paint him as an utter failure in most areas of his life without stooping to caricature or political name calling. Interesting to note the film hardly features either the presidential election controversy of 2000 or the attack on the twin towers. I thought for sure we'd at least get The Pet Goat scene.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2010)

Caprica and Spartacus: Blood and Sand


Caprica was OK and Spartacus was evrything I have come to expect from this prog. Cheap, foul mouthed and violent. I like it.


----------



## Bajie (Feb 22, 2010)

Goodbye Solo, the only movie I have watched in a long time that made me misty eyed.


----------



## Lea (Feb 22, 2010)

Joy Luck Club - my friend made me watch it. I didn't like it much. It was very sentimental.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 22, 2010)

The 1959 Soviet film, 'A Ballad of a Soldier'.

Brilliant film imbued with humanism.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Caprica and Spartacus: Blood and Sand
> 
> 
> Caprica was OK and Spartacus was evrything I have come to expect from this prog. Cheap, foul mouthed and violent. I like it.



I'm really enjoying Spartacus. Good sex. Good Violence. Bad Language. 

I liked the underworld fighter who wore the carved off face of his dead opponent.....very nice touch.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 23, 2010)

Marco Ferreri's La Grande Bouffe - four friends go to country mansion where they try to eat themselves to death with some prostitutes & a teacher as company. Some of the must epic flatulence you will ever see/hear .


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 23, 2010)

Allison Anders' 1999 pic, Sugar Town.

John Taylor, Martin Kemp and Michael Des Barres as aging 80s pop/rock stars who are trying kick start their career as part of a super group.

Also stars Rosanna Arquette, Beverly D'Angelo and Ally Sheedy. Excellent film.


365Watch *(New Year's Resolution: Watch a film every day.)*


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Watched the rest of The Corner. 

Excellent little series, any fans of The Wire who haven't seen it should take a look.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2010)

more Shield season 6, last season ordered, I will miss Vic and his chums


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ken Loach's The Navigators.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2010)

Caprica EP4 
It's just boring and irritating now. I can't see this lasting the corse. 

Breaking Bad series two, whatever episode I am on - its still great!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2010)

Agreed on Caprica. Nothing is happening and annoying blonde woman is not dead. It needs to perk up.



I watched episode 1 of Carnivale which was good and the last ep of Survivors which was crap.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 24, 2010)

NVP said:


> Spent all afternoon and most of the evening watching 6 or 7 episodes of Deadwood, you blowhard cocksuckers.  I love this series. Nearly at the end of the first series now and I'm already dreading it ending.



I watched the first series last week, and have now started on the second...


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 24, 2010)

Last night: _Dead Man_.  -What a wonderful way to go. 

Continuing the stoned western theme, I'll probably watch _The Hired Hand_ sometime soon.  I already know it's got a beautiful soundtrack.


----------



## pboi (Feb 24, 2010)

midway through S2 of the Shield.  its like the more epic brother of the Wire.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 24, 2010)

_More_ epic than the Wire?!


----------



## pboi (Feb 24, 2010)

personal preference..the crazy violence and corruption appeals to me


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2010)

I love The Shield and actually enjoyed it more, but The Wire plays out on a much larger scope, therefore it's more epic. : pedant smiley :


----------



## pboi (Feb 24, 2010)

yeh, Dickensian Epic.   Shield is OMGWTFBBQSAUCESHITYOUPANTSONFIRE epic


----------



## Cm7 (Feb 24, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Caprica EP4
> It's just boring and irritating now. I can't see this lasting the corse.





DotCommunist said:


> Agreed on Caprica. Nothing is happening and annoying blonde woman is not dead. It needs to perk up.



Can't agree more.
I'm a little disappointed and please please make the blonde woman go away.



Survivors -
Watched 5 eps, her son Peter finally shows up!
Will catch up the latest ep 6 tonight.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 25, 2010)

First 2 eps of Deadwood S2 

ewww, thumb!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2010)

xxy - an argentinian film about an intersex teenager struggling to be allowed to make a decision about their sexual/gender identity. brilliantly played by the lead, it's sensitive and compelling and it looks great too.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2010)

pboi said:


> midway through S2 of the Shield.  its like the more epic brother of the Wire.





pboi said:


> personal preference..the crazy violence and corruption appeals to me



I am loving the Shield, probably a bit more than I loved the Wire tbf, rooting for the bad guys, Vic the ultimate anti-hero, you want him to stitch up suspects, kill cops, drug deal, steal from mobsters, you want him to take take take, and then take some more


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just caught Local Hero on Film 4 & I feel all warm & fuzzy now.
Such a great little film 

(1st time I've seen it since Peter Capaldi's been doing Malcolm Tucker too -  funny to see him as a sweet young lad again )


----------



## llion (Feb 25, 2010)

Adventureland. Made by the same people who made Superbad, but its much gentler and sweeter, and Jesse Eissenberg, who was in the Squid and the Whale, is very good as the slightly dazed and befuddled main character.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sidney Lumet's The Anderson Tapes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2010)

the virgin spring - excellent. are all bergman's like this? amazing photography - people's faces look incredible. the story is very simple but it's well metaphysical. 
my flatmate rented it cos the last house on the left takes it plot from it and i was slightly iffy about watching it as i thought bergman was all about peasants frowning in b&w - there IS a lot of that, but there's some amazing lyrical language and powerful imagery in there too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Agreed on Caprica. Nothing is happening and annoying blonde woman is not dead. It needs to perk up.



I know, WTF? It can't be a great show if they are trying to make a tense situation yet you are willing the woman to die. 

Plus I HATE the Adama element. No need to crowbar BSG into it, crowbar a good plot in there somewhere instead. I loved it when they played the 'original' BSG music in the new BSG pilot but it felt all facepalmy when they did it on Caprica last week.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 27, 2010)

Christiane F. - Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo (1981) - About teenage drug culture in 70s Berlin. Amazing film with a great Bowie soundtrack.


----------



## pboi (Feb 27, 2010)

Legion.


 Like


----------



## boohoo (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking for Eric - enjoyable. Definately worth a watch.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 27, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Caprica EP4
> It's just boring and irritating now. I can't see this lasting the corse.



Yep. It's definitely starting to look a bit shaky.
It also has, quite possibly, the worst title sequence in living memory.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2010)

the tech guy fiddling about with the proto-cylon that then cuts to shots of her as her human form looking all pleased is more than a little creepy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> the tech guy fiddling about with the proto-cylon that then cuts to shots of her as her human form looking all pleased is more than a little creepy.



Yeah, he's saying stuff like 'your chest is ace' (i.e. the robotic compartment of nerd wires and stuff). Then is cuts to the girl looking all pleased with her boobs. 

It's not good that I can't find it in me to like one single member of the cast.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 28, 2010)

Ink


----------



## idioteque (Feb 28, 2010)

Just watched the Science of Sleep.

Amazing.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 28, 2010)

Whip It

It was real good.


----------



## madzone (Feb 28, 2010)

I watched Seven Pounds with Will Smith. It was very moving. I want to hate Will Smith but I can't


----------



## Fictionist (Feb 28, 2010)

Seven Pounds.

Predictable but still worth watching.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 28, 2010)

The Crazies - excellent re-imagining. Good pace. Recommend.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 28, 2010)

Just finished a ten-episode marathon of _Deadwood_ Series 2.

Al's stones: *winces*


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 28, 2010)

Reefer Madness: The Musical - which was much smarter & funnier than I thought it would be.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Seven Pounds* - one of Will Smith's occasional forays into SERIOUS ACTING. Thought it was dull and slow for the most part but redeemed by some clever storytelling and the presence of Rosario Dawson. Cool dog, too...


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 1, 2010)

Fictionist said:


> Seven Pounds.
> 
> Predictable but still worth watching.



I watched this too, Got a little bit of grit in my eye


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 1, 2010)

watched Away We Go which is a kind of american indie comedy about this slacker couple who are having a baby and they go around america to fins themselves or something, it is quite sweet and subtle and a nice change from gore/horror films. it was almost ruined by the horrible twee music though, on the whole i would recommend though. also i watched Santa Sangre which was pretty fucked up but also very silly and tacky, but had some good bits.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2010)

deuce bigalow - european gigolo - even funnier the second time round. sure, it's homophobic and racist in a puerile way, but it was just what i needed after a 14 hour shift at work.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 1, 2010)

S1 and half of S2 of Entourage. Absolute fucking genius show, wish I'd started watching it earlier...altho the 30mins per ep running time is schweet.

Ari is one of the best creations on telly ever. He's brilliant.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 1, 2010)

_Zizek!_

This is the first time I've actually bothered to check him out for anything beyond a five minute interview (-typically for me, I got put off by all the hype a few years ago).  

I'm fairly sure I failed to follow everything he said, nor did I necessarily agree with what I think I understood o), but interesting stuff none the less.  Think I'd now like to watch _The Pervert's Guide To Cinema_ sometime soon.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 1, 2010)

13 Tenseki (or something like that) pretty good French film, nothing massive or awesome, just an interesting story to whittle away an hour or so with.

Also watched half of Pontypool. My hopes for a welsh zombiefest were scuppered but this is going well, when the main characters are nice and unsteady and you're just waiting for them to freak out. Watched ep1 of misfits as well which was excellent


----------



## chazegee (Mar 1, 2010)

Felix the cat.

Robert Crumb character animated.

Spot on.

W/Great sub Hendrix psychedelic soundtrack.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 1, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Felix the cat.
> Robert Crumb character animated.
> Spot on.
> W/Great sub Hendrix psychedelic soundtrack.



Felix the cat wasn't a Robert Crumb character, He was drawn by Pat Sullivan


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 1, 2010)

Fritz the cat!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 1, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> Fritz the cat!



Aha gotcha !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> Fritz the cat!



Indeed, and Crumb hated the animated film. I can see why, it's fucking woeful.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 2, 2010)

*breaking and entering*

just watched breaking and entering with jude law give it 8/10


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2010)

More of Series 2 of Deadwood. Just gets better and better.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 2, 2010)

More S3 of Entourage. Seeing Vince get all out of sorts over an ex was extremely funny, altho Turtle & Drama's 'He made a mix tape' explanation to E was truly priceless and horribly accurate


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

american gangster for the 2nd time. hated it the first time. disliked it the second time. enjoyed the clothes and period detail more this time. i shoulda been around in the 70s. those suits...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 2, 2010)

What did you dislike about it the most OU? I watched it and felt that it lacked 'centre' - the central story of how Lucas attempted to go family style instead of gang wasn't held together especially well. Not unwatchable or necessarily 'bad' but definitely one from the 'looks good, not much story' store of Ridley...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

it lacked flow and rhythm - it was bloated as fuck and it had russell crowe in it (also bloated). scott knows how to make it everything look good and he's very good at co-ordinating montages and big set pieces with lots going on in the frame, but he can't tell a story any more it seems. it adds nothing to the 'genre'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

compare it to zodiac!


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 2, 2010)

Well quite. Altho Wry found Zodiac 'utterly unegaging'...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

i found it utterly enthralling, esp the 2nd time around


----------



## pboi (Mar 2, 2010)

Deja vu ? what did you think of that


----------



## Reno (Mar 2, 2010)

pboi said:


> Deja vu ? what did you think of that



It's watchable, but it would have been better without the involvement of Tony Scott or Denzel Washington.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

pboi said:


> Deja vu ? what did you think of that


looks crap, won't bother probably.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

like his brother, mr scott has only really made a couple of decent films.


----------



## pboi (Mar 2, 2010)

Tony Scott is a bonkers director. too many overhead quick zoom in action bullocks


Denzel is a god, leave him alone.  Man On fire is one of my faves of all time(another Scott film?)


----------



## Reno (Mar 2, 2010)

Man on Fire is one of the most ridiculously manipulative and ponderous films I've ever seen. It may be fine as a guilty pleasure but I will point and laugh at anybody who tells me it's a good film.

Tony Scott isn't a bonkers director, he's just a bad one. He can't resist a slow motion shot for anyone or anything that moves faster than walking pace to try and make an impact. he never credits the audience with catching on to anything by themselves and rams every plot point home with all the subtlety of a sledge hammer. It's filmmaking for morons. 

Washington keeps taking on these dour roles because that's all that is within his acting range. Not a bad actor technically, I find him thoroughly lacking in charm and he drains the joy from any film he appears in. From his films and interviews I always get the idea that the man has absolutely no sense of humor whatsoever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

last boy scout and true romance appeal to the lad in me though. funny, engaging and exciting and lit beautifully.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 2, 2010)

True Romance is a great film, Last Boy Scout is Hammerite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

hammerite?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 2, 2010)

Let the Right One In

Odd, but quite watchable and entertaining.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

anyway, another dvd has just arrived and i excitedly ripped open the envelop to find: die hard iv. another thing i must have ordered whilst intoxicated. i suppose i need to watch for competion's sake.


----------



## Reno (Mar 2, 2010)

I never wanted to see The Last Boyscout, but anything that's good about True Romance comes from Tarantino's screenplay. It's still overdirected, though not as badly as some of Tony Scott's other films. I wished Tarantino had directed it himself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

pboi said:


> Tony Scott is a bonkers director. too many overhead quick zoom in action bullocks
> 
> 
> Denzel is a god, leave him alone.  Man On fire is one of my faves of all time(another Scott film?)



I was going to back up your defense of Denzel, then I remembered that he was piss weak in Book of Eli and I literally cannot recall anything else he has been in.

So mediocre I say.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

Reno said:


> I never wanted to see The Last Boyscout, but anything that's good about True Romance comes from Tarantino's screenplay. It's still overdirected, though not as badly as some of Tony Scott's other films. I wished Tarantino had directed it himself.


the best thing about last boy scout is also the script to be fair.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I was going to back up your defense of Denzel, then I remembered that he was piss weak in Book of Eli and I literally cannot recall anything else he has been in.
> 
> So mediocre I say.



i liked him in cry freedom.
i like his voice.


----------



## pboi (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I was going to back up your defense of Denzel, then I remembered that he was piss weak in Book of Eli and I literally cannot recall anything else he has been in.
> 
> So mediocre I say.



Training Day! Book of Eli....yeh was a bit beige.
American Gangster!
Inside Man!
Manchurian Candiate!
Remember the Titans!
Bone Collector!#

motherfucking Malcom X!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

not much there to recommend him, is there?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 2, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> hammerite?



Whoops, I meant Ronseal


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 2, 2010)

The first episode of Cracker, girls murdered on trains etc. 

I couldn't remember the whole thing, just the odd few shots. I enjoyed it so I'll probably end up going through the whole series.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 2, 2010)

Avatar, took some mushrooms and went to watch it in 3D. Very nice, beautiful scenery but typical and unsurprising storyline.


----------



## Reno (Mar 2, 2010)

pboi said:


> Training Day! Book of Eli....yeh was a bit beige.
> American Gangster!
> Inside Man!
> Manchurian Candiate!
> ...



I think you just shot yourself in the foot there. I'll give you Malcolm X, but the rest is a joke. I'm not saying that he's a bad actor, just a very limited one and to me his persona is deeply unappealing. To mention the terrible remake of The Manchurian Candidate and the crap Seven rip-off The Bone Collector can only be a joke. The rest is mediocre at best.


----------



## pboi (Mar 2, 2010)

ok bone collector was piss weak ..but the others! loved them all


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2010)

hollywood loves you but no one else does.


----------



## pboi (Mar 2, 2010)

cant beat a bit of hollywood


Went to Secret Cinema on Sunday night and watched Wings of Desire.   Fuck German Arthouse films.  I tried. I really did.


----------



## pboi (Mar 2, 2010)

dbl post


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Clerks - Turned it off after 20 minutes._ I remember it being funny _


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 2, 2010)

The Road - 

Haven't finished reading the book though.  
Enjoyed it.  
Liked the whole colour palette of the cinematography - the sudden glimpse of colours of the past contrasting the ashy grays of the presence.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

pboi said:


> Training Day! Book of Eli....yeh was a bit beige.
> American Gangster!
> Inside Man!
> Manchurian Candiate!
> ...





Reno said:


> I think you just shot yourself in the foot there. I'll give you Malcolm X, but the rest is a joke. I'm not saying that he's a bad actor, just a very limited one and to me his persona is deeply unappealing. To mention the terrible remake of The Manchurian Candidate and the crap Seven rip-off The Bone Collector can only be a joke. The rest is mediocre at best.



I really enjoyed Inside Man and thought Denzel was good in it - I think he has the potential to become an interesting older character actor.

As for Deja Vu it is a good premise not backed up by the film sadly.


----------



## Reno (Mar 3, 2010)

I watched the supernatural thriller Triangle, which was pretty good. In terms of mood it reminded me of the excellent The Machinist and there are some odd similarities to the recent Spanish sci-fi/horror film Timecrimes ( though they were in development at the same times). Afterwards the plot twists take a while to unknot, but the puzzle starts falling into place if you know your Greek mythology.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Clerks - Turned it off after 20 minutes._ I remember it being funny _



I did the same last year. It's piss poor, I'm not sure why I ever liked it.



I watched Caprica ep 5. Better but still shit.

Is little willy adama Bill Adama then? Jesus that would be lameo, (but he is isn't he?)


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2010)

Who the hell else would he be?  Pay attention!


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> More of Series 2 of Deadwood. Just gets better and better.



Jesus! The bit with Al's dick!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2010)

belboid said:


> Who the hell else would he be?  Pay attention!



I think I just didn't want it to be. I only noticed them calling him Willy this week. 
God, this show it too stupid. How old was he supposed to be when he fought the cylons the first time? How long was the battle? If it all started and ended in a year or so it might just make sense.

Adama was 70 in BSG?


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 3, 2010)

Tony Scott's remake of Taking of Pelham 123. (Didn't even realise that him and Denzel Washington were being discussed on the thread.)

Very slick. Not as bad as I thought it would be, and Gandolfini has a nice wee turn in it as the Mayor of New York. Only watched it because part of it was filmed in the neighbourhood where we used to live - seemed like hundreds of bastard trucks taking up the road at the time - and that gave it curiousity value.


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> Jesus! The bit with Al's dick!



aah, I'd forgotten about that, marvellous telly that was


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I just didn't want it to be. I only noticed them calling him Willy this week.
> God, this show it too stupid. How old was he supposed to be when he fought the cylons the first time? How long was the battle? If it all started and ended in a year or so it might just make sense.
> 
> Adama was 70 in BSG?



That's about right, he was about to retire when he was dumped with the Galactica.  It is all explained in the show.  First cylon war was 12 years long.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> Jesus! The bit with Al's dick!



Ah yes, passing the stone. One of the best scenes in telly history, and one where despite his absolute bastardy you feel for Al.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> Tony Scott's remake of Taking of Pelham 123. (Didn't even realise that him and Denzel Washington were being discussed on the thread.)
> 
> Very slick. Not as bad as I thought it would be, and Gandolfini has a nice wee turn in it as the Mayor of New York. Only watched it because part of it was filmed in the neighbourhood where we used to live - seemed like hundreds of bastard trucks taking up the road at the time - and that gave it curiousity value.



Kind of interesting in seeing that mainly to see how it compares to the original, which I love. Probably be a wait until it comes on TV one though - or the DVD is £3.00 in Sainsburys


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 3, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Kind of interesting in seeing that mainly to see how it compares to the original, which I love. Probably be a wait until it comes on TV one though - or the DVD is £3.00 in Sainsburys



I love the original as well. That's why I was a but pissed when I originally heard that Tony Scott was doing a remake. (He's also remaking The Warriors, ffs).

However, there's enough change in the script of the remake that you're not always comparing one with the other during the course of the film.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> Jesus! The bit with Al's dick!



Yeah. 

I watched that last week.  Did I wince?  Yes, I fucking did. 

(-Currently halfway through Series 3 now, btw.)


----------



## Voley (Mar 3, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I watched that last week.  Did I wince?  Yes, I fucking did.



I actually groaned out loud.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> I actually groaned out loud.



I did the same last night, watching a scene in Series 3, Episode 5 _(A Two-Headed Beast)_.

You'll know it when you see it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2010)

die hard 4
IT DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE!
why did they bother?


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2010)

District 9. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Scum.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Scum.



I've seen that quite a few times over the years, and the horror just doesn't lessen - still churns me up


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 4, 2010)

Sin Nombre - Predictable. Awful. Hated all the characters. Wished they all died.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2010)

Caprica. It's getting better.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it? good, I've got 3 eps lined up and was avoiding them cos everyone was saying 'Oh it's all gone shite'


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've seen that quite a few times over the years, and the horror just doesn't lessen - still churns me up



1st time for me - fucking harsh, harsh film.  

(it's been on the too see list for about 20 yrs ).

And to think that shit went on. 

As a nipper in the late 70's, I remember a particular cunt of a headmaster threatening us with ending up in borstal.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Caprica. It's getting better.



That's not saying much though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2010)

It's good to see a holo-world strand starting up and the scarcity of annoying blonde woman is good.

I'm even starting to warm to the taurans-as-italian-gangster-rip-offs


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Scum.



I was about 14/15 when it came out, terrified us wonder if it made any difference to youth offending ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've seen that quite a few times over the years, and the horror just doesn't lessen - still churns me up



Gotta love archer though

'Increasingly I find my thoughts turning to Mecca'

'MECCA!'

'My religion is of great comfort to me sir'


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Scanners
Dog Bite Dog


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Gotta love archer though
> 
> 'Increasingly I find my thoughts turning to Mecca'
> 
> ...



  it's a very quoteable film

I love the bit when he's having a cup of coffee with the bloke of brookside playing the warden

"I give you my fucking coffee and all you do is rip the fucking piss"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2010)

We watched 'I know Where I'm Going' again the other night. What an odd little film.


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2010)

Good man, a great film. And I hope whoever wrote that Leap Year shite has paid P&P a vast sum for ripping them off.


----------



## Reno (Mar 4, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> We watched 'I know Where I'm Going' again the other night. What an odd little film.



This is one of those films that gets better with each viewing. The wedding anniversary scene for me is among the most touching and magical in all of cinema and I'm in love with Catriona, the girl with the hounds.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've seen that quite a few times over the years, and the horror just doesn't lessen - still churns me up



it's the opposite for me. when it comes on the telly, i always watch it with a warm nostalgic feeling, even the nasty bits


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2010)

Reno said:


> I watched the supernatural thriller Triangle, which was pretty good. In terms of mood it reminded me of the excellent The Machinist and there are some odd similarities to the recent Spanish sci-fi/horror film Timecrimes ( though they were in development at the same times). Afterwards the plot twists take a while to unknot, but the puzzle starts falling into place if you know your Greek mythology.



can't wait to see this - it was one of the films my flatmate reviewed at last year's frightfest and he was very impressed


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2010)

Reno said:


> This is one of those films that gets better with each viewing. The wedding anniversary scene for me is among the most touching and magical in all of cinema and I'm in love with Catriona, the girl with the hounds.



Pamela Brown, mmmm







"I've never seen a picture which smelled of the wind and rain in quite this way nor one which so beautifully exploited the kind of scenery people actually live with, rather than the kind which is commercialized as a show place."
Raymond Chandler


----------



## chazegee (Mar 4, 2010)

A Bronx Tale, in my effort to watch every gangster film ever made.
De Nero's tastefully done it, but a few of the plot half nelsons where a but much.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Gotta love archer though
> 
> 'Increasingly I find my thoughts turning to Mecca'
> 
> ...



yeh  

I keep trying to get my lass to watch it, just cos I think it's one of those films that everyone should watch once in their lives


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2010)

it's well tame compared to what's coming out now. the only bit that still gets me is that black lad learning his wife is dead in such a horrible manner.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2010)

Reno said:


> This is one of those films that gets better with each viewing. The wedding anniversary scene for me is among the most touching and magical in all of cinema and I'm in love with Catriona, the girl with the hounds.



I was showing it to my G/F. She'd never seen it.

She likes trains, mountains, the sea, boats and dancing.....so this film had a lot going on for her.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's *well tame compared to what's coming out* now. the only bit that still gets me is that black lad learning his wife is dead in such a horrible manner.



See, I don't think it is.  I feel it still stands up as a horribly brutal and disturbing film in so many ways


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2010)

The raped kid slitting his wrists is pretty raw, even today.

And that utterly bleak ending with winstone and archer bloodied bruised and chucked in solitary. Still powerful stuff.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The raped kid slitting his wrists is pretty raw, even today.



God, I'm getting a lump in my throat just thinking about that scene


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2010)

something must be broken inside me


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> something must be broken inside me



I'll say so!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> It's good to see a holo-world strand starting up and the scarcity of annoying blonde woman is good.
> 
> I'm even starting to warm to the taurans-as-italian-gangster-rip-offs



The holo world is a lameo idea. People are still walking about without hover shoes or space hats but they can all plug into the matrix if they get passed a bit of paper under the school desk. I might believe it if it looked like Vice city, but as it stands it's too perfect not to be a much bigger issue or something that crops up in BSG.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 4, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> The raped kid slitting his wrists is pretty raw, even today.



What got me about that whole rape scene was the way they set it up.
The kid quietly potting plants in what was obviously his only sanctuary from the horror of his life in there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The holo world is a lameo idea. People are still walking about without hover shoes or space hats but they can all plug into the matrix if they get passed a bit of paper under the school desk. I might believe it if it looked like Vice city, but as it stands it's too perfect not to be a much bigger issue *or something that crops up in BSG*.



they do not run networked computers in BSG. They do not do integrated computations of any sort. Precisely because of cylon interference. The BattleStars are relatively primitive machines comp wise. Hence all the star charts and that. This precursor as to how machine intelligence gets a toehold is perfectly logical.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> What got me about that whole rape scene was the way they set it up.
> The kid quietly potting plants in what was obviously his only sanctuary from the horror of his life in there.



the reaction of the screw was what got me 'pull your trousers up boy'. Fucking animals.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> they do not run networked computers in BSG. They do not do integrated computations of any sort. Precisely because of cylon interference. The BattleStars are relatively primitive machines comp wise. Hence all the star charts and that. This precursor as to how machine intelligence gets a toehold is perfectly logical.



Yes yes I know but you would think there would have been something about it before the bombs and the battle. And you think that people would have been less amazed by the virtual head worlds the cylons could go into if humans had been at it 60 years ago.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 4, 2010)

I just watched an Australian film called The Horseman, which is basically Dead Man's Shoes meets Get Carter and Hardcore with added torture and murder and bare knuckle fighting.

The scene in which the protagonist puts a football pump to creative use when torturing a pornagrapher had me bent double.

Actually, I was so anxious during the violent scenes that I gave myself cramp down one leg.

It had brawls which were like real fights, clumsy, messy, crash, bang, blood and eyes and ears and arms and legs and furniture crashing...

...a very intense film, let down a tiny bit towards the end by introducing some very one dimensional redneck baddies, but still relentless.

Good lead turn as well from Peter Marshall - he played it very subtle.....or as subtle as you can when bashing someone's head in with a hammer.

http://thehorsemanfilm.com/

NOTE: Don't get this mixed up with the Dennis Quaid serial killer film of the same name which is also just out on DVD....although it might be a bit lighter in tone.


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes yes I know but you would think there would have been something about it before the bombs and the battle. And you think that people would have been less amazed by the virtual head worlds the cylons could go into if humans had been at it 60 years ago.



oh dont be daft.  You seriously expect a tv series made over eight years to have fully considered everything that might have gone on in the first episodes' prevous century just in case the series is popular enough to make a sequel??


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 5, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> It's good to see a holo-world strand starting up and the scarcity of annoying blonde woman is good.
> 
> I'm even starting to warm to the taurans-as-italian-gangster-rip-offs




Mmm. I find the references to a criminal 'Mafia' under-culture troubling -it roots the series in a literal framework that works against Sci-Fi. I quite like what references to Islam though - the exploration of an emergent monotheism (a la Mecca) is interesting - if obvious.

Where is Medina?


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 5, 2010)

Fictionist said:


> Where is Medina?


In the oven.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll sleep when I'm dead

Very slow moving, mostly dull brit gangster whodunnit which I would have turned off after 10 minutes if it wasn't all set in Brixton/Loughborough Junction and Camberwell


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2010)

Fictionist said:


> Mmm. I find the references to a criminal 'Mafia' under-culture troubling -it roots the series in a literal framework that works against Sci-Fi. I quite like what references to Islam though - the exploration of an emergent monotheism (a la Mecca) is interesting - if obvious.
> 
> Where is Medina?



It's very much a soapy sci fi series when contrasted against the immediacy of BSG. A lot of sci fi works within a literal framework as well, sometimes called 'mundane' sci fi. I.E no space aliens, time travel etc. It's a look at a future society not at a defining moment but at a buildup to a defining moment (the first Cylon war)


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 5, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> In the oven.



Ah. The voice of reason and education.......


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 5, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> It's very much a soapy sci fi series when contrasted against the immediacy of BSG. A lot of sci fi works within a literal framework as well, sometimes called 'mundane' sci fi. I.E no space aliens, time travel etc. It's a look at a future society not at a defining moment but at a buildup to a defining moment (the first Cylon war)


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 5, 2010)

Mongol


----------



## pboi (Mar 5, 2010)

In the Loop

F * * Cunt


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2010)

Kind Hearts And Coronets. 

Utter wonderful geniusness


----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2010)

I watched the Director's Cut of Alien last night. Well half of it until the cider got the better of me. I'll watch the rest tonight. Couldn't tell the difference between it and the original tbh but maybe it's got a Scooby Doo ending or it becomes a musical or summat else that I've not yet seen. I'd forgotten how claustrophobic the whole thing feels for a film that's set in space. Great, great film.


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2010)

NVP said:


> I watched the Director's Cut of Alien last night. Well half of it until the cider got the better of me. I'll watch the rest tonight. Couldn't tell the difference between it and the original tbh but maybe it's got a Scooby Doo ending or it becomes a musical or summat else that I've not yet seen. I'd forgotten how claustrophobic the whole thing feels for a film that's set in space. Great, great film.



I adds three whole scenes and a couple of shots that weren't in the original cut and otherwise it trims scenes here and there to make the pace a bit quicker. The most famous added scene comes towards the end (Dallas in the egg/cocoon). The other new scenes are a violent confrontation between Lambert and Ripley and one where the crew discuss the nature of the alien signal before they land.

If the film had been released like this, James Cameron's sequel would have looked very different.

It's interesting to watch once, but otherwise the original cut is better. Scott himself said that the original version was the superior one.


----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't know the film well enough to spot the differences tbh. Either version's great for me. So much atmosphere. I watched that 'Moon' a bit back. That reminded me of 'Alien' a fair bit in style, too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2010)

i loved the design of moon. loads of nice touches that made me smile.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2010)

Gonna pick up a new DVD today I think. Not sure whether to get a film or a series. Have not seen District 9 yet and that appeals, Urban recommend?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2010)

District 9 is last years second best sci fi movie. Or Joint first with Avata. Not sure.

anyway. I watched shogun assassin and was reminded just how shit dubbing really is. Some nice gore though


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> District 9 is last years second best sci fi movie. Or Joint first with Avata. Not sure.
> 
> anyway. I watched shogun assassin and was reminded just how shit dubbing really is. Some nice gore though



Good recommendation DC, I was a bit lame with watching new films last year and District 9 sounds good to me. Hope HMV have a kind price on that one.


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2010)

NVP said:


> I don't know the film well enough to spot the differences tbh. Either version's great for me. So much atmosphere. I watched that 'Moon' a bit back. That reminded me of 'Alien' a fair bit in style, too.



I'm a total Alien geek 

I never understood the appeal of Star Wars. For me Alien was what Star Wars was for other kids when it came it came out. Something about it's psycho-sexual subtext chimed so much more with me at the age of fifteen than the infantile Star Wars universe.


----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i loved the design of moon. loads of nice touches that made me smile.



Yeah, me too. I liked the low budget effects, too. Watching Alien reminded me of how much more I prefer good old fashioned models to CGI.



Badgers said:


> Gonna pick up a new DVD today I think. Not sure whether to get a film or a series. Have not seen District 9 yet and that appeals, Urban recommend?



I hated it, mate. Really heavy-handed and very Hollywood blockbuster towards the end. I'm in the minority on this, though. Alien / Blade Runner / 2001's about as sci-fi as I get, really.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2010)

I am a sucker for this sort of film though NVP so it would need to be really shit (Independence Day level) for me to dislike it. I even like Men in Black!!!!!

Went a bit silly. Got District 9, first season of The Shield, Moon, Curious Case of Benjimam Button, The Call of the Wild and one (Chilean film) called Los Debutantes which looks interesting. 

Love the Call of the Wild book and never seen this tv series adaptation. Looks like good Sunday viewing to me but if it is crap I have ten hours to sit through!! Anyone seen it, was shown on 'Discovery Animal Planet' whatever that is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2010)

Take Benjamin Button back and recoup your money. It is a pile of wank.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Take Benjamin Button back and recoup your money. It is a pile of wank.



Wifey wants to see it and it cost less than a pint.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Love the Call of the Wild book and never seen this tv series adaptation. Looks like good Sunday viewing to me but if it is crap I have ten hours to sit through!! Anyone seen it, was shown on 'Discovery Animal Planet' whatever that is.


I meant to tell you about this, but forgot 




DotCommunist said:


> Take Benjamin Button back and recoup your money. It is a pile of wank.





Badgers said:


> Wifey wants to see it and it cost less than a pint.


He's right Badgers... it is fucking dire


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh well, been a long while since I got any DVDs so one bad one can be lived with.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 6, 2010)

I watched _A Good Year_ the other night on filmfour. 

I found it deeply offensive.


----------



## pboi (Mar 6, 2010)

why?


----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I am a sucker for this sort of film though NVP so it would need to be really shit (Independence Day level) for me to dislike it. I even like Men in Black!!!!!



I expect you'll like it then. It's definitely a bit of a step up from Independence Day at any rate.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2010)

NVP said:
			
		

> I expect you'll like it then. It's definitely a bit of a step up from Independence Day at any rate.



If it was a step down I would be suprised!!! Will give some feedback tomorrow, football for now though


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I watched _A Good Year_ the other night on filmfour.
> 
> I found it deeply offensive.



Only ever saw part of it and from what I saw I agree. Made by people so rich and smug, they have lost all touch with reality.


----------



## Zabo (Mar 6, 2010)

I watched "Home" with Isabelle Huppert. Incredible. Fantastic. Very original with excellent acting all around - especially the young boy. The best thing about it was it didn't contain a single French cliche with one of the family dabbling in 'the arts' e.g. playing the piano, writing, painting, sculpting, singing and what have you. No pretension just a damn good story with lots of layers. Five Stars.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Franklyn* - bizarre, ambitious (sort of) sci-fi that isn't half as clever as it thinks it is. The world of Meanwhile City is very nicely realised though.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 6, 2010)

Mum and Dad..Was pretty scary I reckoned.Not scary but all the topics that get on your nerves.British,modern low budget horror.The dad used to be the fat kid from Grange Hill 

Followed by a pretty good movie docu The Karen Carpenter Story about the singer from The Carpenters about her life and battle with anorexia.The film is done only with Barbie's and Ken's for actors,but considering that they still manage to make it quite dark and twisted.Really original idea and well done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2010)

if you think the dad is roland from grange hill, you are mistaken. he was in scum though. and this is england.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 7, 2010)

The Fantastic Mr Fox - Typically Wes Anderson. Excellent revamp. Unexpecting.


Adventureland - Loved this also. Music. Teenhood/Adulthood. Good themes.


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2010)

The German film _Anonyma - A Woman in Berlin_, retitled _The Downfall of Berlin_ for the DVD release. I read the book a couple of years ago and the film is a faithful adaptation. It's based on the diary of a female journalist who experienced Berlin's invasion by the Russians at the end of WWII, one result of which was the mass rape of German women. When the book was first published anonymously in the early 50s it was considered to bring shame on German women, but it became a best-seller in Germany when it got re-released in 2001 after the authors death.

This is a fantastic film and I'm surprised it didn't get a more high profile release. It's a big budget war film that is a perfect companion piece to _Downfall_, which shows what happened to ordinary Germans outside Hitler's bunker during and just after the same period in Berlin. It's easily as good as _Downfall_ and in some ways it's a better film.

The film sounds depressing and it is grim at times, dealing with an aspect of war that has not really been dealt with much. While never trying to make an uplifting film out of a terrible situation, the film isn't as downbeat as it would seem. It does celebrate the spirit of the women who build tightly knit communities, while not demonising the Russians either. Eventually the women who survive even develop a sense of gallows humour to help them cope and they come to an uneasy truce with their captors, some choosing to become the kept women of high ranking Russian officers for protection.

The rapes are shown but aren't dwelled on and the film never feels exploitative. It doesn't white-wash the unnamed "heroine" either, an intelligent, highly educated woman whose faith in the Nazi regime only starts to crumble in the aftermath of war.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 7, 2010)

Bitch Slap


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 7, 2010)

Chocolat


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 7, 2010)

Gran Torino


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2010)

Avatar

Surprisingly, much better than I expected.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2010)

what's with posting what you've seen without any comment? kinda pointless isn't it?


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> what's with posting what you've seen without any comment? kinda pointless isn't it?



I take your point, but it isn't a specified requirement of the thread Mr OU.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2010)

it would be nice if people expressed opinions though, to inspire discussion. otherwise what's the point?


----------



## Zabo (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the _The Downfall of Berlin _ write up Reno. I've just ordered it on your words - especially since I loved _Downfall_.


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with Orang Utan. 

It's of no value to me to know what someone I don't know anyway has watched unless I get their opinion on it. Ideally that opinion also should be more than just "It was shit" or


----------



## pboi (Mar 7, 2010)

saw Avatar at Imax yest.   Sum is greater than its parts. Epic, so epic.  

also saw the Tron trailer...moist


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 7, 2010)

Finished the third and final season of _Deadwood_.  

Not the completely unsatisfying ending that some have suggested elsewhere.  (-Without spoiling it for others here, I think the ending was in keeping with one of the show's overarching themes about the nature of power and politics.)  But still, much felt unresolved on an individual character level, and it's clear that it got cancelled in it's prime.

As a whole though, I've really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> Finished the third and final season of _Deadwood_.
> 
> Not the completely unsatisfying ending that some have suggested elsewhere.  (-Without spoiling it for others here, I think the ending was in keeping with one of the show's overarching themes about the nature of power and politics.)  But still, much felt unresolved on an individual character level, and it's clear that it got cancelled in it's prime.
> 
> As a whole though, I've really enjoyed watching it.



I think it might be me who suggested it is unsatisfying. Maybe unsatisfying is the wrong word, unresolved is a better one. 

Deadwood is amazing. I wish I had the time to watch it all again.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> saw Avatar at Imax yest.   Sum is greater than its parts. Epic, so epic.
> 
> also saw the Tron trailer...moist



Seeing as Mr OU asked for opinions I will state that Avatar was the biggest pile of predictable shit I have had to sit through in some time. Cameron waited years to make this film? If only he had spent more time developing the story and less time on the (admittedly) stunning visual effects.

'Avatar' is to Cameron as 'The Phantom Menace' is to George Lucas.

Visually impressive but devoid of a developed story.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think it might be me who suggested it is unsatisfying. Maybe unsatisfying is the wrong word, unresolved is a better one.



Maybe it was you here, but I hadn't read it if you did; I'd (-purposefully) not read about _Deadwood_ on here, to avoid possible spoilers.  When I said 'elsewhere', I meant that I'd read it said on other sites (Imdb forums, etc) since watching it.


----------



## pboi (Mar 7, 2010)

everybody knows the story has been done a million times before.  Fern Gully / Poca hontas.

but again, the sum > parts.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> everybody knows the story has been done a million times before.  Fern Gully / Poca hontas.
> 
> but again, the sum > parts.



But what are the 'parts' to which you refer? The narrative story? The dialogue? The technicalities of creating a language? The soundtrack? The visual effects?

Beyond the special effects what 'parts' do you consider of merit? I don't consider 'Avatar' to be anything beyond 'eye candy' for 11 year olds.


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2010)

he's just trolling.  It's all he ever does.


----------



## pboi (Mar 7, 2010)

everything that feeds into any movie is the parts, wtf kind of question is that. its just 3D and Imax are two more parts here


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2010)

Robert Aldrich's The Choirboys.

Crock of shite.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> he's just trolling.  It's all he ever does.


----------



## pboi (Mar 7, 2010)

whatever.

watch it at Imax in 3D, then look at the nominations it has gotten, then watch FernGully


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 7, 2010)

Thought I'd watch The Hurt Locker before the Oscars - it was a bit disappointing really, I was expecting more after all it's wins at the BAFTAs.


----------



## metalguru (Mar 7, 2010)

Seconds - a sci-fi/psychological film from 1968.

Excellent b&w photography, and a good performance from Rock Hudson.

Found it on one of my old video-cassettes recorded in 1999!.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2010)

Watchting The Call of the Wild adaptation on DVD and quite liking it. Very twee but well made plus the location is worth filming regardless of stories.


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2010)

Zombieland. A fanboy smugfest that thinks it much more funny or clever than it is. I'm bored with zombies now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2010)

my favourite film of last year. 
i never tire of zombies.


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2010)

Blimey, it takes all sorts. Zombieland induced serious attacks of narcolepsy in me and it took me two evenings and rewinding several times to get through what is really quite a short film.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 7, 2010)

7up and 14up with the teen. 

I'm not sure I've seen them before or if I've only seen the clips on the later programs. Got the next few in the series to watch. It gets more interesting as they become adults I think.


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2010)

The Shield - Series 7, Episode 1.  You can tell it's gonna be one hell of a climax already


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 7, 2010)

God the shield was awesome. That woman who Is marlowe's liuetenant is the scariest character I've ever come across.


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2010)

mmm, that's The Wire...


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 8, 2010)

belboid said:


> mmm, that's The Wire...



Is he talking about Snoop ?


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Up In The Air.

Nicely done film. Very watchable.


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Watchting The Call of the Wild adaptation on DVD and quite liking it. Very twee but well made plus the location is worth filming regardless of stories.



Which version is it? I would like it again as it was years since I watched it.

We watched Descent 2 last night, which is pretty similar to the first one


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2010)

Geri said:
			
		

> Which version is it? I would like it again as it was years since I watched it.
> 
> We watched Descent 2 last night, which is pretty similar to the first one



Will dig it out later and post it. This one was a TV adaptation that was shown on Discovery Animal Planet I think and is pretty good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2010)

IN the loop on BBC2. 

OK but just like a longish version of the not so good recent series.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 8, 2010)

New Moon - it's shit but not as shit as i thought it would be.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 8, 2010)

Precious - Can't believe this won an Oscar. Crap frustratingly crap.


----------



## albionism (Mar 8, 2010)

Been watching the brilliantly insane sci-fi of LEXX
for the last few nights. I absolutely love it.
 There is a dvd shop near where
i live and the owners don't seem to have a clue how
to price their stuff, so i was able to buy LEXX, series
one and two for just a few dollars while they cost a 
fortune elsewhere. Got enough LEXX to last me a few months


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 8, 2010)

paris je t'aime.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 8, 2010)

I watched Boondocks Saints 2 not really one for sequels but this was well cool.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 8, 2010)

All of the series Cold War, narrated by Kenny Branagh, 25 episodes, all free on google video and it's fucking brilliant.  Clearly an attempt at being that period's "World at War" and it pulls it off with aplomb, I reckons.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Underworld 2 (housemate's girlfriend's choice)

Jesus it was shit, redeemed only slightly by Kate Beckinsale's PVC-clad arse and some brief nudity.

Plus, so much of the film was in slow-motion that, if every scene was run at full speed, I reckon we'd have finished it in 30 mins.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 8, 2010)

How the fuck are you watching films suggested by _somebody else's_ girlfriend?!  Seriously, wtf is in that for you?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2010)

albionism said:


> Been watching the brilliantly insane sci-fi of LEXX
> for the last few nights. I absolutely love it.
> There is a dvd shop near where
> i live and the owners don't seem to have a clue how
> ...



Win post


Wait till series 2. It's like a whos-who of sci fi legends


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sadken said:


> How the fuck are you watching films suggested by _somebody else's_ girlfriend?!  Seriously, wtf is in that for you?



Sunday night.
Nobody down the pub.
Only one telly in the house.
My suggestion of The Hurt Locker on Blu-ray was shot down 2-1.

The final insult was that straight after the film ended they went upstairs to have ridiculously noisy sex while I sat in the lounge alone wishing a painful groin injury on them both.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 8, 2010)

Robot Chicken Series 1, Disc 1...


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 8, 2010)

jeff_leigh said:


> I watched Boondocks Saints 2 not really one for sequels but this was well cool.



Have you seen Overnight, the documentary about the writer/director/arsehole behind the first Boondock Saints film?


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Precious - Can't believe this won an Oscar. Crap frustratingly crap.



I've just finished watching this and I thought it was brilliant.  Can't believe I didn't recognise Mariah Carey*. 

What didn't you like about it?

*Or Lenny Kravitz and Tom Cruise - I am so useless!


----------



## crustychick (Mar 8, 2010)

Geri said:


> I've just finished watching this and I thought it was brilliant.  Can't believe I didn't recognise Mariah Carey*.
> 
> What didn't you like about it?
> 
> *Or Lenny Kravitz and Tom Cruise - I am so useless!



I didn't recognise any of them either - infact - who was Tom Cruise?!


----------



## Reno (Mar 8, 2010)

crustychick said:


> I didn't recognise any of them either - infact - who was Tom Cruise?!



He played the fried chicken.


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2010)

crustychick said:


> I didn't recognise any of them either - infact - who was Tom Cruise?!



Just looked again, it was someone playing Tom Cruise, not the other way around.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 8, 2010)

Reno said:


> He played the fried chicken.



lulz


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nick Broomfield's documentary 'Behind The Rent Strike'.

One of the few times I watched a documentary where I've wanted the filmmaker to do a Where Are They Now? type follow up.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 9, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Have you seen Overnight, the documentary about the writer/director/arsehole behind the first Boondock Saints film?



No is it in the extras on the DVD ? Or can I find it anywhere on the net ? ( just found it, will check out)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Reno (Mar 9, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Have you seen Overnight, the documentary about the writer/director/arsehole behind the first Boondock Saints film?



I have. Never wanted to see any of the Boondock Saints films after that, which sound like third rate pseudo-Tarantino wannabe drivel anyway.



jeff_leigh said:


> No is it in the extras on the DVD ? Or can I find it anywhere on the net ? ( just found it, will check out)
> 
> Thanks Jeff



...and it certainly wouldn't be included as an extra to any of his films. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0390336/

The DVD is out here and can be picked up for under £2 on the Internet and I'm sure it can be downloaded.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 9, 2010)

Last night I watched Django


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 9, 2010)

30 Days of Night was on telly night before last. was ok


----------



## Yetman (Mar 9, 2010)

Up. Nicely done, sad and happy and lots of other emotions all from one great movie, from Pixar as well, which was a nice change to their usual silly animal looking confused template.



Spoiler: Yetman



Ends with some justifiable murder and thievery as well, result!


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 9, 2010)

Reno said:


> I have. Never wanted to see any of the Boondock Saints films after that, which sound like third rate pseudo-Tarantino wannabe drivel anyway.



Agreed. The director/writer (whatever his name was) was a complete tool but somehow I found Harvey Weinstein et al even more distasteful. The way they chewed the guy up and spat him out made me almost feel sorry for him. Hollywood's a fucking snakepit...


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 9, 2010)

Syriana
Gilda
In the Loop


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Bajie (Mar 9, 2010)

The day the Earth stopped (1951), great 50's sci-fi that that is very much of it's time when the cold war was getting into full swing.


----------



## Bajie (Mar 9, 2010)

Revanche - not until right at the end did I realise what a good film it is.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 9, 2010)

The Banksy film "Exit Through the Gift Shop" at Duke Of Yorks (wrong thread but fuck it).  - slightly amusing in places but thats about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2010)

watched sweeney todd and turned it off as soon as jonny started singing. it looked great so i may watch with subtitles and no sound later on. did sondheim write any tunes?


----------



## Reno (Mar 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> did sondheim write any tunes?



I think it's an absolutely brilliant score. This is what finally converted me to Sondheim, for whom I never had much of an appreciation before. The style is influenced in great part by the great film composer Bernhard Herrmann, which is perfect for a horror musical/opera.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

never liked any of his musicals - find them rather turgid


----------



## Reno (Mar 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> never liked any of his musicals - find them rather turgid



What were you expecting then when you got Sweeney Todd ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

i still wanted to see it. it's a film.


----------



## Reno (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Sweeney Todd is the best thing Burton has done in the last twenty years. If you switched it off in the first few minutes, maybe give it another try. Burton is often hampered by his poor choices when in screenplays (see this years model: Alice in Wonderland). Here he pretty much films the stage play straight and it's a solid story with strong characters, which benefit from Burton's approach without being overwhelmed by it.


----------



## el topo (Mar 10, 2010)

The Seeding of a Ghost. 
A typical Shaw Brothers' presentation; outlandish, trashy, fun.


----------



## albionism (Mar 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Win post
> 
> 
> Wait till series 2. It's like a whos-who of sci fi legends



Starting series 2 tonight .....I'm going to bloody miss the original Zev (Eva Habermann) though. She dies in episode 2 and is replaced by a new "Xev".


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2010)

dude 'Pattern'

Has Rutger Haur


----------



## albionism (Mar 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> dude 'Pattern'
> 
> Has Rutger Haur



Watched 'Pattern' last night!  .  That's series 1.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 10, 2010)

High-brow culture in our house last night with 'Zack and Miri Make a Porno' - it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 10, 2010)

Geri said:


> I've just finished watching this and I thought it was brilliant.  Can't believe I didn't recognise Mariah Carey*.
> 
> What didn't you like about it?
> 
> *Or Lenny Kravitz and Tom Cruise - I am so useless!



Despite the themes associated to Precious, the film remained entertaining and very watchable. The moments I liked were her MTV/Oscar dream sequences and the little touches such as her self-fascination with the pretty girl blonde, the teacher etc. Just wished there were more of that. 

But for the rest of the film - especially the last scene with mum, carey and fat girl - And ALL 3 started to cry. I was like, 'please don't cry.'  And when I looked at the audience, they were crying. Everyone was crying. Jesus.

Overly sentimental, I was expecting Precious (and the audience) to scream, "Why ma? Why did you let me down? Where were you when I needed you?" So typically conventional. Poverty. Fried Chicken. So black and that becomes a stereotype in itself. I had to remind myself that it wasn't a trashy magazine article next to the headline, "boy borns blind has 2 days to live, gets married and has a kid."

* Who did Cruise play?


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2010)

*Terminator Salvation*

Felt like a missed opportunity in so many ways, very disjointed and the Terminators seemed fairly ineffectual compared to previous films (I know, they are technically less advanced, etc, but their aiming was stormtrooper-standard at times).

Also, I've watched that opening scene twice now and still can't work out what happens - Connor leaves the bunker and goes to the surface, just in time to see a HK taking off. He goes to give chase in the helicopter, but barely seconds later a mini-nuke goes off, causing him to crash. Where does the nuke go off, as it seems to take out his entire team, who were directly below him at the time????. How did he escape alive?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 10, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> *Terminator Salvation*
> 
> Felt like a missed opportunity in so many ways, very disjointed and the Terminators seemed fairly ineffectual compared to previous films (I know, they are technically less advanced, etc, but their aiming was stormtrooper-standard at times).
> 
> Also, I've watched that opening scene twice now and still can't work out what happens - Connor leaves the bunker and goes to the surface, just in time to see a HK taking off. He goes to give chase in the helicopter, but barely seconds later a mini-nuke goes off, causing him to crash. Where does the nuke go off, as it seems to take out his entire team, who were directly below him at the time????. How did he escape alive?



I have no idea.

I do like the end sequence with Arnie. 
Felt like a proper Terminator movie.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 10, 2010)

Grandmas Boy - Not as bad as I'd thought, but the robot voice dude really got annoying. Some hilarious bits in it though, but its no Tropic Thunder. Not as good as the Hangover but miles better than Pineapple Express.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> *I do like the end sequence with Arnie. *
> Felt like a proper Terminator movie.



Yeah, surprisingly I hadn't been spoiled about this, so it was quite a cool moment, excellent use of CGI to de-age him too.


----------



## Bajie (Mar 10, 2010)

The brother from another planet - Great mostly unknown 80's film


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Bajie said:


> The brother from another planet - Great mostly unknown 80's film



John Sayles...good film.

I first saw it on bbc2 a looooooooooooonnnnnngggggg time ago when bbc 2 stilled cared to show little known and odd films like that one.


----------



## belboid (Mar 10, 2010)

has Sayles ever made a bad film?  I cant think of one.


----------



## Reno (Mar 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> has Sayles ever made a bad film?  I cant think of one.




He has never made a bad film, but he's also never made a really great one. My favourite of his is probably Limbo.


----------



## belboid (Mar 10, 2010)

just realised Men With Guns is the last of his I saw!  Eight Men OUt & City of Hope probly my faves.  Tho my refusal to watch anything with Sly in means I still havent seen Lone Star either (apart from the opening, which is a stunner)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

lone star is brillianrt and matewan is truly great


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Sunshine State wasn't great....but I enjoyed parts of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> just realised Men With Guns is the last of his I saw!  Eight Men OUt & City of Hope probly my faves.  Tho my refusal to watch anything with Sly in means I still havent seen Lone Star either (apart from the opening, which is a stunner)



lone star doesn't have stallone in it iirc


----------



## belboid (Mar 10, 2010)

gawd, your right,  I was thinking of Copland!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2010)

Saw Copland at the cinema. When In was young. Either I was to young to 'get' the film or it was utter gash. I remember being particularly annoyed that sly wasn't Rambo.


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw The Damned United and I loved it.


----------



## STFC (Mar 10, 2010)

District 9. Not as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## Bajie (Mar 10, 2010)

Just finished watching Tengoku to Jigoku (High and Low) which was recomended by someone on the film noir thread last year, a very long and very good film.

fucking hell, I would be an awfull movie critic


----------



## albionism (Mar 10, 2010)

Bajie said:


> The brother from another planet - Great mostly unknown 80's film



Great film...I too saw it on bbc2 many years ago.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 10, 2010)

just been to see Exit Through the Gift Shop... at the flicks like

Was great and nothing like i thought it would be


----------



## Reno (Mar 10, 2010)

An Education, which I liked a lot. I can see why Cary Mulligan got nominated for this and considering the competition of old ham, she should have won.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2010)

i can't believe sandra bullock won an oscar. not i've seen the film, but....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2010)

Bajie said:


> The brother from another planet - Great mostly unknown 80's film



I used to have that on beatamax. I wasn't a big fan of it at the time but it's pretty good really. I also had a copy of 1984 (dire) on beta which had a trailer for 'bother from another planet' on it. It was one of the most misrepresentative trailers I have ever seen. It made out that it was a comedy sci-fi blockbuster. It had some crazy arse music all over it (not from the film) and shouted "THE BRRRRRROTHER FROM ANNNNNOTHER PLLLLANET PLANET planet planet" every five secconds. 
Sadly this trailer (which I have fond memories of) was missing from the DVD check disc that I was given a couple of years ago.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Crazy Heart.
Bland . A country music copy of The Wrestler. That's it.


----------



## Bajie (Mar 11, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I used to have that on beatamax. I wasn't a big fan of it at the time but it's pretty good really. I also had a copy of 1984 (dire) on beta which had a trailer for 'bother from another planet' on it. It was one of the most misrepresentative trailers I have ever seen. It made out that it was a comedy sci-fi blockbuster. It had some crazy arse music all over it (not from the film) and shouted "THE BRRRRRROTHER FROM ANNNNNOTHER PLLLLANET PLANET planet planet" every five secconds.
> Sadly this trailer (which I have fond memories of) was missing from the DVD check disc that I was given a couple of years ago.



Yer I can see how it would be promoted like that, as even this trailer does not really represent the film:



As it a social commentary film disguised as a 80's sci-fi flick, it does have it's hammed up moments, especially the two white aliens with their unique running style  So I would say not the greatest movie of the 80's, but definetley very good, especially 26 years later, as New York is changed so much since when the film was made.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 11, 2010)

i've watched miller's crossing 3 times this week  i never knew the coen's had done a gangster flick, i'm not a massive coen fan but they're always worth a look, and i love a good gangster flick. was recommended as a film with great menswear, they weren't wrong, top suits n hats  altogether a joy to watch.


----------



## Bajie (Mar 11, 2010)

Things to Come (1937), I first watched this when I was 10 and only remembered the gas of peace part, I love the ending of this film.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 11, 2010)

I just watched that new coen brothers film A Serious Man it was alright nothing special.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 11, 2010)

a serious man suffered from the typical coen affliction of going on half an hour too long then just suddenly stopping, although i saw it at the pictures and was drawn in by the look of it, the period details etc. it was a very pleasant surprise when miller's crossing didn't do the same.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 12, 2010)

Miller's Crossing is my favourite Coens film. They got everything right with that one as well as making an original and fun genre film. 

Last night I continued on with the blood, guts and soft porn of Spartacus: Blood and Sand. I never expected to see John Hannah lick his hand and lube up a young girls arsehole on a tv show in my lifetime...but I have now!


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 12, 2010)

The 2002 doc The Weather Underground.

Only had it lying around on a burnt disc for five years before I finally got round to watching it.


----------



## belboid (Mar 12, 2010)

The Messenger. Great performance from Woody Harrelson & Ben Foster, who I eventually realised was Russel from Six Feet Under.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Think it will be Where the Wild Things Are tonight


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2010)

I need to have a way to borrow films from you


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 12, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Miller's Crossing is my favourite Coens film. They got everything right with that one as well as making an original and fun genre film.
> 
> Last night I continued on with the blood, guts and soft porn of Spartacus: Blood and Sand. I never expected to see John Hannah lick his hand and lube up a young girls arsehole on a tv show in my lifetime...but I have now!



Never even heard of Miller's Crossing, gonna have to check that out. But tonight I will be watching Buffalo 66.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 12, 2010)

did a double bill with a bit of a theme tonight - 
Pussy Talk - 70s french porn about a woman with a talking vagina. Not too bad as porno goes.

Teeth - vagina dentata!


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 12, 2010)

*The Strangers* - first 20 minutes are nicely done and very tense, then it all gets deeply unimaginative and pointless. Some sort of plot with a few twists and turns would have been nice.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 12, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> *The Strangers* - first 20 minutes are nicely done and very tense, then it all gets deeply unimaginative and pointless. Some sort of plot with a few twists and turns would have been nice.



I agree, there were some genuinely creepy bits in the first half of the film then they just didn't seem to know where to take it & whether the baddies were murderers or ghosts. Shame, it could of been an OK horror film.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 13, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> I agree, there were some genuinely creepy bits in the first half of the film then they just didn't seem to know where to take it & whether the baddies were murderers or ghosts. Shame, it could of been an OK horror film.



The thing that made me laugh was that the bloke had a pump-action shotgun and instead of holing up in the house and waiting for the bad guys to come back, decided to leave his girlfriend on her own to go prancing about in the woods for some bizarre and illogical reason. It really was shit.


----------



## Voley (Mar 13, 2010)

The whole first series of Father Ted again. I still laugh at the tunnel of goats.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

Spartacus: Blood an d sand.

It just gets more violent, sweary and naked by the episode


----------



## Reno (Mar 13, 2010)

NVP said:


> The whole first series of Father Ted again. I still laugh at the tunnel of goats.



Just the mention of that makes me laugh.


----------



## belboid (Mar 13, 2010)

Meant to watch one or two episodes of the last season of the Shield before moving on to an actual film

Seven later.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Spartacus: Blood an d sand.
> 
> It just gets more violent, sweary and naked by the episode



Doesn't it! Fucking great filth and fury!


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 13, 2010)

Glastonbury (Julien Temple)


----------



## Bajie (Mar 13, 2010)

Watched one of the new star wars films (Attack of the Clones), but had to turn it off after abour 35 minutes, what a load of shit it is! even my son thought it was rubbish.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Doesn't it! Fucking great filth and fury!



'There is no greater glory than victory in the arena!'

I'm really starting to like Batiatus. In the same way you like a magnificent bastard like Lovejoy from Dead Wood, the geezer is a proper schemeing nasty arsehole who puts on this great Roman Patrician front.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 13, 2010)

Stardust. Better than expected.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 13, 2010)

stephj said:


> Glastonbury (Julien Temple)



I want to see this, apparently there is a clip of me in it.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 13, 2010)

Watched that Mongol film.  Thought the relationship between him and his girlfriend was quite touching, but other than that, a bit crap really.


----------



## Zabo (Mar 13, 2010)

I watched: _Frygtelig lykkelig_ - Terribly Happy

Synopsis:

Temporarily reassigned to the provincial Danish town of South Jutland after being accused of professional misconduct in Copenhagen, a by-the-books policeman begins to sense that the flowery facade of this picturesque hamlet masks something truly sinister in this dark drama based on author Erling Jepsen's novel of the same name. Constable Robert isn't used to life in the country, so when he's first confronted by the small-town customs of South Jutland he begins to feel as if he's drifted into some kind of all-too-quaint alternate reality. But perhaps his suspicion that everything here is just a little too perfect isn't just the result of simple culture shock, because the more Constable Robert gets to know about his new surroundings the more convinced he becomes that the community of South Jutland harbors a disturbing secret.

Now imagine fusing together the Coen Brothers Fargo and any one of Kaurismaki's films along with the photographic style of Wenders then you have the feel of the picture. Lots of cold blue, wide open spaces covered by bleak skies and a town that looks like its died. There's nothing rushed about the film but its not mind numbingly slow. It seems that the Nordic countries have this genre well covered.

If you've ever lived in an insular and parochial village you will identify with this film. No need for a Hitchcockian style soundtrack (and it has Hitchcok elements in it) the drama is in the surprises and the camera angles.

Recommended.


----------



## Reno (Mar 14, 2010)

Flame and Citron, a Danish war film about resistance assassins in WWII, which was quite good and half an hour of Angel-A which reminded me of why I hate Luc Besson's films so much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2010)

i quite liked angel a though i can see why it might inspire loathing. i thought it was quite endearing - the two leads are very sweet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2010)

Stardust on the telly. 

It was ok, far far better than any of these other fantasy cgi bollocks. I liked de niro. "we always knew you was a woopsie"


----------



## Reno (Mar 14, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i quite liked angel a though i can see why it might inspire loathing. i thought it was quite endearing - the two leads are very sweet.



It's exactly the way Besson works overtime to make these characters appealing that I find so off putting. (Jeunet does the same). I have never encountered a recognisable human being or emotion in any of his films and I find the overdone whimsy in his films vomit inducing. Besson and Jeunet represent the very worst of French cinema, but depressingly enough their films are successful, because like Hollywood films their characters and plots lack any shading or complexity.


----------



## Reno (Mar 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Stardust on the telly.
> 
> It was ok, far far better than any of these other fantasy cgi bollocks. I liked de niro. "we always knew you was a woopsie"



Many people didn't seem to like De Niro in this, but I thought he was great. I liked how he slightly underplayed the character instead of going all out camp, which would have been the obvious way to go.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 14, 2010)

The Watchmen.

Terrible acting, terrible script.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2010)

Reno said:


> It's exactly the way Besson works overtime to make these characters appealing that I find so off putting. (Jeunet does the same). I have never encountered a recognisable human being or emotion in any of his films and I find the overdone whimsy in his films vomit inducing. Besson and Jeunet represent the very worst of French cinema, but depressingly enough their films are successful, because like Hollywood films their characters and plots lack any shading or complexity.



a friend of mine said about jeunet's latest: 'its just like the sort of film the parisien tourist board would make if they were all absolutely rushing on garys'.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 14, 2010)

last night I watched _(500) Days of Summer_ which was as disgustingly twee as I thought it would be, and _Crash_ (the 2006 film)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2010)

Where The Wild Things Are
Was fine but really nothing there for adults, even adults that loved the book as a kid.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2010)

Reno said:


> Many people didn't seem to like De Niro in this, but I thought he was great. I liked how he slightly underplayed the character instead of going all out camp, which would have been the obvious way to go.



Indeed. I actually thought the dressing himself up was maybe going a bit too far but I guess he needed to be 'caught'. 
Might be my second favorite De Niro part after Frank Tuttle - heating engineer.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kandahar, beatiful film, but very sad.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 14, 2010)

LEXX series 3 episode 1. it were allright.

oh and latest Caprica. A weak episode featuring annoying blond woman and dodgy priest lady quite a lot


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> LEXX series 3 episode 1. it were allright.



Is that the one where they are on heaven and hell? 
I was strangely addicted to series 2. LEXX episodes moved so slowly and usually resolved simply because stan did what he should have done in the first place. Series 3 is like one already over long 45 minute ep stretched over an entire series. It's got Jimmy Summervile in it too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> oh and latest Caprica. A weak episode featuring annoying blond woman and dodgy priest lady quite a lot



I was going to download it and take it to Japan with me but I don't think I will bother watching it again, I can't sit though another episode with annoying blonde lady in it unless she dies.


----------



## pboi (Mar 14, 2010)

she is especailly bad the latest episode


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 14, 2010)

'Hannah takes the stairs' and 'Me, you and everyone we know', which was sweet, I thought. 

And I'm just about to watch 'Waitress'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2010)

pboi said:


> she is especailly bad the latest episode



That does it. I am cutting my eyes out just in case.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 14, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> Kandahar, beatiful film, but very sad.



Is that the Iranian film set in Afghanistan during the rule of the Taliban?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2010)

The Prestige

Too long, dull, didn't enjoy it.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 14, 2010)

I just watched Adventureland.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 15, 2010)

Indigènes - Movie about men from the French Colonies fighting the Nazi's


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 15, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Is that the Iranian film set in Afghanistan during the rule of the Taliban?



It certainly is.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 15, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> It certainly is.



I love that film saw it when it was on TV years ago, i like the bit with the legs dropping from the plane.


----------



## belboid (Mar 15, 2010)

eps 9 & 10 of the final Shiled.  We are now supposed to not wach the rest until me sis can come and join us, but I suspect we wont be able to wait that long.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 15, 2010)

LA Confidential.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes another Spartacus: Blood and Sand...further sex, blood and Rock 'n' roll.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 15, 2010)

The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters.


----------



## STFC (Mar 15, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> just been to see Exit Through the Gift Shop... at the flicks like
> 
> Was great and nothing like i thought it would be



I saw it on Saturday. I thought it was absolutely brilliant, and I'm not much of a Banksy fan.

It was laugh-out-loud funny in a few places, which I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2010)

cabin fever 2 - it wasn't my choice but it turned out to be excellent to my surprise. much better than the first. it had everything: nasty gore that makes you flinch and look away, great characters, loads of funny jokes and the tension is racheted up just high enough to keep you guessing. find of the month!


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 15, 2010)

Woody Allen's Whatever Works. (Larry David playing the character that Woody Allen would have usually played.)

It was a Woody Allen movie  by numbers. He could have phoned it in.

It didn't work for me.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 16, 2010)

started to watch Assault on Precinct 13 on E4 +1 Fell asleep 
Is it any good ?


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2010)

original = bloody brilliant
remake = meh


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2010)

i watched Oldboy, it is alright but a bit melodramatic and greek tragedy for me and i wasn't too keen on the music, all a bit goth and OTT. but pretty good, just nowhere near the other two Vengeance ones.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i watched Oldboy, it is alright but a bit melodramatic and greek tragedy for me and i wasn't too keen on the music, all a bit goth and OTT. but pretty good, just nowhere near the other two Vengeance ones.



Aha - so you've watched Lady Vengeance then.

What did you think?


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Aha - so you've watched Lady Vengeance then.
> 
> What did you think?



better than Oldboy but not as good as mr vengeance for me.... i thought it was a bit more linear, i am not super keen on dramatic plot twists they seem a bit manipulative and silly to me. i mean i still thought it was a great film but mr vengeance just balanced everything the best for my taste, with no tricks, everything seemed to unfold more naturally and i didn't think the director was hiding anything from the audience artificially like i a bit did in the other 2.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> better than Oldboy but not as good as mr vengeance for me.... i thought it was a bit more linear, i am not super keen on *dramatic plot twists* they seem a bit manipulative and silly to me. i mean i still thought it was a great film but mr vengeance just balanced everything the best for my taste, with no tricks, everything seemed to unfold more naturally and i didn't think the director was hiding anything from the audience artificially like i a bit did in the other 2.



That was one of the reasons I really liked it  

All great films though - so totally different to anything Western-produced


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2010)

the evil that men do - another nasty exploitative piece of trash starring charles bronson. this time he's persuaded a-team style to go after a torturer who runs a school of americas style torture training academy.
it's pretty violent and it's odd that films like this were left alone during the video nasties scandal of the mid 80s. these kinds of films are much more offensive than the likes of evil dead. i'm guessing that it's because this film, death wish and other films of that ilk were produced by major studios.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 16, 2010)

I watch 5 movies over the weekend:

Hurt Locker (first 2/3 was amazing, but it fell apart when he went home)
District 9 (very good)
The Cove (favorite of the five, but I'm a documentary junkie)
Terminator Salvation (not as bad as you might think)
The Informant. (absolutely awful movie)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 16, 2010)

Just watched Capturing the Friedmans.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Just watched Capturing the Friedmans.



Very disturbing film that


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2010)

I watched Eastbound and Down on i think sadken's recommendation, an american comedy show about a baseball player fallen on hardtimes, a lot of the jokes are just him swearing in inappropriate situations but it is actually pretty good and dark too... i was sad when the dvd came to an end anyway.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Very disturbing film that



Yeah i know, I don't really like graphic descriptions of sodomy. To follow it up I was going to watch born into brothels but I chose Grizzly man instead. I didn't realise it was made by Werner Herzog.


----------



## Reno (Mar 17, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Yeah i know, I don't really like graphic descriptions of sodomy. To follow it up I was going to watch born into brothels but I chose Grizzly man instead. I didn't realise it was made by Werner Herzog.



A whole evening of light entertainment there. 

Not sure a film about a man with mental health issues and his girlfriend getting torn apart by a bear is that uplifting either.

I think Capturing the Friedman's is a brilliant film, btw


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Boondock Saints

It was even worse than I thought it would be . . . and that's saying something. Troy Duffy had something on William Dafoe to make him do that movie. There's no other explanation for his involvement in it.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 17, 2010)

Reno said:


> A whole evening of light entertainment there.
> 
> Not sure a film about a man with mental health issues and his girlfriend getting torn apart by a bear is that uplifting either.
> 
> I think Capturing the Friedman's is a brilliant film, btw



I just started to watch Paradise Lost: The Child Murders at Robin Hood Hills but its too much doom and gloom. I need a happy film help me out someone.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 17, 2010)

*From_Paris_With_Love*

From_Paris_With_Love ----john travolta
what is Travolta doing making such idiotic films such as this one.
A complete over the top macho kiddies film.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I just started to watch Paradise Lost: The Child Murders at Robin Hood Hills but its too much doom and gloom. I need a happy film help me out someone.



Little Miss Sunshine?  I rarely watch 'happy' films or read 'happy' books tbh - I only realised this when my daughter pointed it out!


----------



## Reno (Mar 17, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> From_Paris_With_Love ----john travolta
> what is Travolta doing making such idiotic films such as this one.
> A complete over the top macho kiddies film.



Because they pay him lots of money and because he's an idiot.

I find him just unwatchable these days. They may just as well cast glazed ham with a perma-smirk painted on and save themselves ten million or whatever his fee is these days.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 17, 2010)

Reno said:


> I find him just unwatchable these days. They may just as well cast *glazed ham with a perma-smirk* painted on and save themselves ten million or whatever his fee is these days.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 17, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Little Miss Sunshine?  I rarely watch 'happy' films or read 'happy' books tbh - I only realised this when my daughter pointed it out!



In fact bollocks to that, I'm going to watch The Suicide Club instead.



> On May 26, 54 teenage schoolgirls gather on a platform at Shinjuku Station in Tokyo to commit mass suicide. As the train approaches the station, they line up on the edge of the platform, join hands, and throw themselves in front of the train as it is arriving. This leaves the station in complete chaos as blood literally splashes on the platform from under the train.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2010)

more mad men s2 - i fucking love it so much. it always makes me think and always educates me in something i hadn't considered before and it's so well written. a cynical part of me thinks many of the key dramatic scenes have signposted the themes a little too obviously, but the non-cynical side of me thinks that this is just due to the brilliant writing - everything is so clear. the characters are so endearing even don draper and pete campbell. i love peggy - elisabeth moss is superb. i just saw the episode in which she gets promoted due to a colleague's booze problem and the mixed emotions on her face are so eloquently played. she's great with her family and the priest too, esp when she does some copywriting work for the church - very funny scenes there as we realise how different the two worlds she inhabits.
and those suits and dresses! everyone looks gorgeous. christina hendricks and her bottom are particularly entrancing and john slattery and jon hamm have a particularly envious wardrobe. 
kinsey is another intriguing character - they ALL are, even the lift operator, whose personality you only get the briefest of glimpes of.
sorry
i could go on about it all day....


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 17, 2010)

Alice In Wonderland...can't wait to see it in 3D now!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> more mad men s2 - i fucking love it so much. it always makes me think and always educates me in something i hadn't considered before and it's so well written. a cynical part of me thinks many of the key dramatic scenes have signposted the themes a little too obviously, but the non-cynical side of me thinks that this is just due to the brilliant writing - everything is so clear. the characters are so endearing even don draper and pete campbell. i love peggy - elisabeth moss is superb. i just saw the episode in which she gets promoted due to a colleague's booze problem and the mixed emotions on her face are so eloquently played. she's great with her family and the priest too, esp when she does some copywriting work for the church - very funny scenes there as we realise how different the two worlds she inhabits.
> and those suits and dresses! everyone looks gorgeous. christina hendricks and her bottom are particularly entrancing and john slattery and jon hamm have a particularly envious wardrobe.
> kinsey is another intriguing character - they ALL are, even the lift operator, whose personality you only get the briefest of glimpes of.
> sorry
> i could go on about it all day....



I love it too. 
Not started S2 yet though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2010)

hope the 'spoilers' weren't too much


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2010)

the amount of spoilers we have to avoid is already overwhelming! I, too, haven't started S2 yet, but fortunately my new avi player should be arriving tomorrow


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2010)

i don't consider them to be major spoilers, so don't fret!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Nothing spoiled there


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2010)

christina hendricks' bottom is't going to take me by surprise now is it?  eh, eh, eh?


----------



## Reno (Mar 17, 2010)

Mad Men is my favourite TV series too. Not only is it as good as drama series get, it's also fantastic eye candy and the most stylish TV series I can remember seeing. It gets the look of early 60s films down perfectly and it makes me want to wear nothing but 60s suits. Loved Betty Draper's Tippi Hedren look at the beginning of season 2.


----------



## Cloud (Mar 17, 2010)

Avatar

They definately play Warcraft, some Zangamarsh and Terokkar forest inspired scenes. I just hope the WoW film is as well made if it ever happens.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 17, 2010)

Reno said:


> Mad Men is my favourite TV series too. Not only is it as good as drama series get, it's also fantastic eye candy and the most stylish TV series I can remember seeing. It gets the look of early 60s films down perfectly and it makes me want to wear nothing but 60s suits. Loved Betty Draper's Tippi Hedren look at the beginning of season 2.



So its worth watching?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2010)

Reno said:


> Mad Men is my favourite TV series too. Not only is it as good as drama series get, it's also fantastic eye candy and the most stylish TV series I can remember seeing. It gets the look of early 60s films down perfectly and it makes me want to wear nothing but 60s suits. Loved Betty Draper's Tippi Hedren look at the beginning of season 2.



that yellow bathing suit she wears in one episode almost gave me a coronary.
it's not a programme you want to watch if you're trying to cut out the vice in your life - smoking, drinking and inappropriate lust for beautiful unattainable people.


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> So its worth watching?



Yes


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 17, 2010)

belboid said:


> Yes



Ok then, i will get on it!


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2010)

belboid said:


> christina hendricks' bottom is't going to take me by surprise now is it?  eh, eh, eh?



Only that something that wonderful actually exists, like the rest of her.

The motto for Mad Men might as well be 'Scotch, steaks and smokes for breakfast!'

I love it (over The Wire) - everything about it is spot on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 17, 2010)

An episode of Poirot "Five Little Pigs" which I recoreded last Sunday. 

Very good - this latter series of 2 hour episodes have been excellent, much darker in tone and exploring subjects such as sexuality - though I gather there has been some criticism that those things don't appear in Christie's books but not having read them I am not a pureist in that respect.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 17, 2010)

*The Box*

The Box scifi film with Cameron Diaz
Dillema posed to characters and how they deal with it, very watchable film


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Only that something that wonderful actually exists, like the rest of her.
> 
> The motto for Mad Men might as well be 'Scotch, steaks and smokes for breakfast!'
> 
> I love it (over The Wire) - everything about it is spot on.



their view on drinking and other forms of unhealthy consumption is so different to ours. they talk of some colleague who dried out and 'only drinks beer now'


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2010)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> their view on drinking and other forms of unhealthy consumption is so different to ours. they talk of some colleague who dried out and 'only drinks beer now'



I smoke a lot but watching it makes me wheeze


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Zombieland* - good fun although the lack of any discernible plot and an 80-minute running time mean it's a bit more disposable than it could have been. Lots to enjoy, though, including a superb cameo I have no intention of spoiling.


----------



## Bajie (Mar 17, 2010)

Season 3 of Babylon 5, the part when Earth goes globally Fascist.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 17, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> *Zombieland* - good fun although the lack of any discernible plot and an 80-minute running time mean it's a bit more disposable than it could have been. Lots to enjoy, though, including a superb cameo I have no intention of spoiling.





I just watched a film about Jimi Hendrix, Fucking amazing I fucking love Jimi....


----------



## idioteque (Mar 17, 2010)

The Road, again.


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 18, 2010)

The Cove -

Pretty good.  Though would like to see more reaction from the japanese locals when they saw the videos of the killings.

Gosh, what a lucrative business that.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 18, 2010)

Zombieland really is great - saw it again the other night.

Survival of the Dead - Verrrrrrrrrry weird film that basically makes barely any sense at all even for a zombie movie.

Facing Ali - GREAT documentary I found on google vids with a link to veoh interviewing fighters who fought Ali, so the likes of Frazier, Foreman, Cooper, Spinks etc.  Really fascinating but very fucking sad that George Foreman is the only lucid one remaining.  Oh, other than Henry Cooper, actually, who is still fully in control of his faculties.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 18, 2010)

Stoned 

Stephen Woolley's 2005 film about the last few months of Brian Jones's life, and whether or not he was murdered or died by misadventure.

Good film with a good cast. Surprised it didn't do better at the box office.


365watch


----------



## red rose (Mar 18, 2010)

Last night I watched the Libertine, which I enjoyed in spite of John Malcovich's presence, and the first half of Twilight.  I was only watching Twilight because a friend of mine has been ranting about how terrible it is and I wanted to see for myself.  I couldn't make it past the first half.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0419749/
find me guilty, a good court room drama (2hours long) the accents do get a bt tiring though. Everybody talking as if in slow motion.


----------



## belboid (Mar 18, 2010)

Moon. Pretty good once it got past being a modern Dark Star.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

The Fall

Still loving it


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 19, 2010)

First couple eps of *How to make it in America*.

It was good.  Promising.
And makes me miss New York a lot more.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 19, 2010)

watchmen, i really enjoyed it


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 19, 2010)

Special (rx) Really enjoyed it:::: sum great laugh out loud moments!


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 19, 2010)

Terminator Salvation. Proof if ever there was needed that you can dress up a turd with some neat special effects but it will still always be a steaming big lump of shite.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

Latest Spartacus: Blood and Sand


Unbelievable amounts of boobage this ep. Excellent schemeing by wily batiatus


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 19, 2010)

I watched me you and everyone we know best film I have seen in ages, Its just weird, fucked up and really funny.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I watched me you and everyone we know best film I have seen in ages, Its just weird, fucked up and really funny.



i remember liking that, i have no recollection whatsoever of anything about it though.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

2 more episodes of Deadwood S2

Oh fuuuuuuuuck

Al and the stone 

jesus. ouch.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 19, 2010)

*crosses legs and winces...again*

You totally feel for the guy, even tho he's a bastard.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> 2 more episodes of Deadwood S2
> 
> Oh fuuuuuuuuck
> 
> ...



I always get mixed up with the Deadwood seasons which was the season that ended with a big wedding party and Wu cutting off his pigtail and declaring his alleigance to swegin ?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

jeff_leigh said:


> I always get mixed up with the Deadwood seasons which was the season that ended with a *snip* ?



I've only watched the whole of the first one

But thanks for the spoiler


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> *crosses legs and winces...again*
> 
> You totally feel for the guy, even tho he's a bastard.



I don't think I've winced that much EVER


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 19, 2010)

You should telepathically inhabit a boys head and watch it


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2010)

Back to the Future, got number 2 on now 

Not gonna bother with the third, but have got Lost Boys for later. 80's film nostalgia day


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> You should telepathically inhabit a boys head and watch it



Honestly?  I don't think it's needed   My clunge was clenching involuntarily


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 19, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i remember liking that, i have no recollection whatsoever of anything about it though.



))<>((


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 19, 2010)

jeff_leigh said:


> I always get mixed up with the Deadwood seasons which was the season that ended with *spoiler not quoted*?



That's the end of Season 2.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> That's the end of Season 2.



followed your lead, ta   no need for EVERYONE to have their enjoyment completely and UTTERLY ruined


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> followed your lead, ta   no need for EVERYONE to have their enjoyment completely and UTTERLY ruined



TBF, that spoiler could have been a lot worse on any number of plot points


----------



## Zabo (Mar 19, 2010)

I watched Andrzej Wajda's _Ashes and Diamonds._ A brilliant film and part of a trilogy.

The most noticeable thing was the black and white photography and the lighting. It was wonderful. Every shade of black, grey and white with some remarkable sets. And it was made in 1958.

Now tell me something please. Why are so many modern films so fucked up with their lighting (lack of) and cinematography? I have lost count of the films I have watched where the lighting is shite to such an extent that you can't see either the faces or what's going on. It isn't art, its not big and it's not clever. Moreover it puts the viewer off.

Having just watched all of Truffaut's films I can't recall one that was badly lit. Maybe the new breed of technicians can't understand that normal people usually switch the light on when entering a room and they certainly don't walk down pitch black corridors. Clearly had they watched a Wajda film or some of Gregg Toland's work they may have learned something.

Rant over.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 19, 2010)

Just watched Encounters at the End of the World by Werner Herzog. It is a documentary film about people and places in Antarctica, amazing. Gonna watch one of his feature films now The Wild Blue Yonder.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 20, 2010)

Watched Dead Snow last night and far as what i like in zombie films go, it was a bit shit. But as a one off watch, zombie nazis who like a good punch up before they bite and all they really want is their gold.....it was fun.


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2010)

Doubt, with Meryl Streep and Philip Seymour Hoffman. Quite good, interesting story that's open to all sorts of interpretation but still left me feeling it was a bit unsatisfying. Not entirely sure why tbh as there was great acting from the two main characters. Philip Seymour Hoffman is rapidly becoming one of my favourite actors ever - he can elevate an average movie just by his presence. I like the varied roles he picks, too.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2010)

just watched _juno_, which wasn't bad. _let the right one in_ on now, which is awesome...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2010)

In the Valley of Elah

it was alright, bit like an extended episode of NCIS/CSI, Tommy Lee Jones was pretty good


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2010)

idioteque said:


> The Road, again.



still haven't seen that, and I loved the book


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2010)

Surrogates. Bruce Willis film in which instead of being plugged into the matrix everyone is plugging into robots. These are called surrogates because James Camaron has already done a film called Avatar. 
Not great.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Lesbian Vampire Killers* - Carry On Screaming remade by Nuts readers.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 21, 2010)

The Stuff (1985) - Another Larry Cohen film starring Michael Moriarty, this time about mindless consumerism & killer icecream . Great fun, Paul Sorvino was rather good as a rabid anti-commie general in it too.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 21, 2010)

_Finely _
Sherlock Holmes (2009) No bad not grate. a bit to long.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2010)

Starship Troopers 3 - Marauder.
*Finally* we get the mobile infantry battlesuits!!


----------



## Reno (Mar 21, 2010)

Pandorum, which was slightly better than I thought it would be. It's best in the beginning where two amnesiac crew members of a gigantic starship wake up from hypersleep and have to figure out what's going on and the end is reasonably clever. The mid section, while watchable enough, is just too familiar (Alien, Event Horizon, The Descend)


----------



## rollinder (Mar 21, 2010)

Eddie Izzard - Circle (off video instead of on the telly because I'd missed the beginning and couldn't face the chance of loads of adverts)
fucking hilarious


----------



## red rose (Mar 22, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Starship Troopers 3 - Marauder.
> *Finally* we get the mobile infantry battlesuits!!


It takes a brave man that admits to watching starship troopers 3.

It takes a braver man to actually sit through the whole film.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 22, 2010)

A Troma one.

Poultryguist. Erm, pretty fucking disgusting and good.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

red rose said:


> It takes a brave man that admits to watching starship troopers 3.
> 
> It takes a braver man to actually sit through the whole film.



there's a 3!!!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 22, 2010)

*Away we go.*

Anyone seen this? Was pleasantly surprised on the originality of the film - real strong writing/dialogue, focusing on the lives of a couple nearing their mid-30s. Kinda like a coming of age - realisation that the next step into adulthood is the consideration on what makes a good home. 

Think it takes an interesting take on how couples wait to their 30s whereas the generation before started the whole children/settling down thing in their 20s ('Selfishness' or the 'sacrifices' of the domestic institution).

Cool indie film making. Made me think of a Coupland novel. 
And a great contribution to the coming of age genre - in that, it's not another teen movie...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Surrogates. Bruce Willis film in which instead of being plugged into the matrix everyone is plugging into robots. These are called surrogates because James Camaron has already done a film called Avatar.
> Not great.



My dad lent that to me - it's one that my brother has dld, and my brother generally has fucking shit taste in films, so I shall be giving this a miss 

I watched Star Trek last night, and an episode of Deadwood S2.  Star Trek was quite funny in places actually, surprised me.  I liked that this Kirk was just as hammy as Shatner, and I really liked the warp speed take-offs, they were


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 22, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> *Away we go.*
> 
> Anyone seen this? Was pleasantly surprised on the originality of the film - real strong writing/dialogue, focusing on the lives of a couple nearing their mid-30s. Kinda like a coming of age - realisation that the next step into adulthood is the consideration on what makes a good home.
> 
> ...



yes i liked it a lot, the slushy music almost ruined it tho but it was easy to ignore as it only played between scenes.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 22, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> yes i liked it a lot, the* slushy music *almost ruined it tho but it was easy to ignore as it only played between scenes.



...big meanie.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 22, 2010)

i just didn't think it needed soppy sad music to point out " you are meant to feel sad now", the film was good enough not to need to be manipulative like that!


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ninja Assasin - 

Blood, hot ripped body, blood, more blood, blood on ripped body, blood, blood, blood, and more blood...


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 22, 2010)

Michael Moore's Capitalism: A Love Story.

It's Michael Moore. You either enjoy his schtick or you don't. I do.

Loved the swing version of The Internationale during the closing credits:

I think I've found my new ringtone


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 22, 2010)

Malcolm X thanks to the biopics thread


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0995039/
Ghost Town - Ricky Gervais 
 was hilarious 8/10


----------



## Zabo (Mar 23, 2010)

*28 Weeks Later.* It was truly fucking dire. If you know where I can contact Danny Boil or the Director please let me know. As for the pissed up epileptic cameraman. If he ever comes to the U.K. I will beat the the bastard to death with a pogo stick.

Guerrilla filming is one thing but this was chimpanzee filming.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2010)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. Very grim in places but a good film.

However, I think the original title of the film, Men Who Hate Women, was a more apt title.


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 23, 2010)

Let the Right One In. Tonight and last night. Excellent film-I loved it!


----------



## idioteque (Mar 23, 2010)

Gangs of New York. Was the first time I'd seen it, thought it was great.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 23, 2010)

I watched Affliction (1997) earlier, which I enjoyed alot. A film about how domestic violence & alcoholism can pass from one generation to the next via the story of a small northern US town sherif investigating a suspicious hunting accident. Great cast too, - Nick Nolte, James Coburn, William Dafoe, Sissy Spacek,


----------



## Madusa (Mar 24, 2010)

Watched an early 90's trashy exploitation movie entitled ''even hitler had a girlfriend''. Have to say, there certainly were lols to be had! it were great!


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2010)

Dream of Life, the recent Patti Smith documentary. It looks great and there is a lot of interesting material there, but director Jay Sebring  could have done with a good editor to shape this into less meandering film. It has a stream of consciousness style that will only appeal to people who are fans already, but which may be mystifying for anybody who doesn't know much about her. It was shot over 12 years, but there is no chronology to it and nothing is put into any sort of context. You have Smith mention that Benjamin Smoke has just died and then fifteen minutes later you see a (completely out of it) Smoke on the stage with her, with no more mention being made of him.

Still, there is much about the film to like, especially how Smith comes across. I've always had a bit of a crush on her and seeing her as such a grounded, easy going and allround decent person was a pleasure. Looking forward the reading her autobiographical book Just Kids now.


----------



## belboid (Mar 24, 2010)

tried to watch the last three episodes of The Shield.

But the bloody dvd player isn't working properly after needing a retune!  No sound from the fucker at all


----------



## belboid (Mar 24, 2010)

Reno said:


> Dream of Life, the recent Patti Smith documentary.



grrr, that was another thing I missed yesterday, seeing Patti 'in conversation' down the road, as I had a union thing to do. Turns out she came on late, and massively over-ran so I could have got to most of it anyway!  Bugger


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 24, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen - a bit far-fetched and very violent.  Enjoyable romp. 

Gamer - meh, I like Dexter so it's OK.

Harry Brown.   OK..so all my films were extremely violent.  Caine's was actually the darkest and most (realistically) violent. Still far-fetched though.


----------



## FoxyRed (Mar 24, 2010)

Mel B's Totally Fit... I did all the exercises and it was great!


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 24, 2010)

Dear John
7/10 romance that doesn't really intrigue. Not much of a story line.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2010)

> Gamer - meh, I like Dexter so it's OK.



I liked the bits where Leonidas was running and shooting - captured the feel of a videogame well. The rest of it was a bit meh.


----------



## soluble duck (Mar 24, 2010)

belboid said:


> tried to watch the last three episodes of The Shield.
> 
> But the bloody dvd player isn't working properly after needing a retune!  No sound from the fucker at all



I've just got the last episode to watch now.

Its proper exciting!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2010)

Button Moon early on


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 24, 2010)

The Hurt Locker - 

It was ok.  Enjoyed it but didn't see the big deal of it.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 24, 2010)

El topo


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Button Moon early on



Is that the one with 'you can do it duffy moon' in it?  Was I mishearing?  Does it exist as a line?


----------



## Zabo (Mar 24, 2010)

*Paha Maa - Frozen Land* A perfect study into how films should really be made.

The story starts off with a teacher losing his job which then connects to a forged 500 Euro note which then connects and weaves between various characters and situations. Excellent acting and photography in a bleak Finnish landscape. Lo and behold the film ends where it started.

Five little stars.


----------



## belboid (Mar 24, 2010)

old DVD player resurrected, penultimate episode watched.  Now its time for The Shild's grand finale......edge of seat time


----------



## belboid (Mar 24, 2010)

lordy. That was really quite good.  Love the reveal on Dutch's name.

Anyone not seen it yet, make sure you watch the two part version, not the US version.  And dont bother with the deleted scenes, they add about two extra seconds of stuff you aint just seen.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 25, 2010)

*Fish Tank* - BBC production of a troubled 15 year old girl growing up on a London estates. 

Bloody accurate portrayal and I found myself hooked on it's realism. I don't understand how this film slipped under me radar while the inferior (and OTT), American-made Precious gets all the awards. 

I recommend this but it maybe too realistic for some.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Shooter 

Mark Wahlberg & Danny Glover. I like it


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

Jennifer's body... 

could of done with a bewb shot FACt 

aside from that just a  dumb movie made by smart people..

ginger snaps did it all so much better


----------



## Looby (Mar 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> *Away we go.*
> 
> Anyone seen this? Was pleasantly surprised on the originality of the film - real strong writing/dialogue, focusing on the lives of a couple nearing their mid-30s. Kinda like a coming of age - realisation that the next step into adulthood is the consideration on what makes a good home.
> 
> ...




I watched this yesterday on box office. I enjoyed it but I wasn't sure I would as the reviews weren't great. It wasn't as schmaltzy as I was expecting. 

I also watched 500 days of Summer yesterday and liked that too. 

I could completely relate to how devastated Tom felt when he realised it wasn't that Summer didn't believe in love it's just that she didn't love him. Gutting.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 25, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I could completely relate to how devastated Tom felt when he realised it wasn't that Summer didn't believe in love it's just that she didn't love him. Gutting.



Yes - but throughout the entire film she did say it would lead to nothing and Tom didn't seem (want) to accept, and tried way too hard in trying to change her mind. I think such behaviour is universal and we all, at some point have experienced this.


----------



## Looby (Mar 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Yes - but throughout the entire film she did say it would lead to nothing and Tom didn't seem (want) to accept, and tried way too hard in trying to change her mind. I think such behaviour is universal and we all, at some point have experienced this.



Been there too. I guess you want to believe that you can be the one to change that.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 25, 2010)

the invention of lying
7/10 got silly at the end and faded somewhat with the storyline.
Interesting premise though.


----------



## Bajie (Mar 26, 2010)

Lake Eden - it is a bit like watching a cinematic version of a daily mail article about 'feral youth'


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 26, 2010)

Bajie said:


> Lake Eden - it is a bit like watching a cinematic version of a daily mail article about 'feral youth'



Hoodies ennit? 
Fear of a hoodie.


----------



## soluble duck (Mar 26, 2010)

belboid said:


> lordy. That was really quite good.  Love the reveal on Dutch's name.
> 
> Anyone not seen it yet, make sure you watch the two part version, not the US version.  And dont bother with the deleted scenes, they add about two extra seconds of stuff you aint just seen.



I watched the final episode last night, and enjoyed it muchly, although there was about 5 minutes at one point where it was just Vik looking around doing the only expression he is capable of, bit like this 

What was the reveal on his name? That his first name is Holland? I saw that in an episode in series 3 I think.

Some good shit, that was


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> the invention of lying
> 7/10 got silly at the end and faded somewhat with the storyline.
> Interesting premise though.



Interesting premise that could have been the set up for so much more. Annoyingly it followed a very well trodden american comedy drama romance line. Strange message considering Ricky was only after the woman based on her looks. I assume there was supposed to be more bonding somewhere along the line, but in the film she is cold and rude to him and doesn't want to know. 

That flash back with his mate and the chap from eastenders in showed that it could have been a quite cool series of gag situations. Instead we got a love and religion story.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 27, 2010)

Babylon

"Fack me doll, ee's 'ad a art attck"


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 27, 2010)

Last night, _Stop Making Sense_.  (-Again.) 

I know it was assembled from more than one performance, but it's still one of the best concert films ever; it's so well-paced, the way it builds from nothing to the full line-up.  A real feel-good film, no filler tracks at all, and the P-Funk is right through it like a stick of rock.  

(-And _what_ energy everybody seems to have, _what_ stamina!... ) 

I remember seeing this at the cinema when it was originally released.  Most of the audience were out of their seats (-and heads, tbh) dancing along, way before it ended...


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 27, 2010)

Also (-this afternoon, on the i-player, not a DVD), the latest episode of _Mad Men_.  

I really do enjoy watching this programme so much.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 27, 2010)

My Neighbours the Yamadas...Studio Ghibli but not the usual hi colour spectacular animation etc, much more basic and more a collection of shorts. A few laughs but nothing to make a fuss over.

18 with a bullet...documentary in  3 parts about the 18 gang in El Salvador, formed by US deportees. Probably the most utterly futile gang film I've ever seen. First part starts with 16 year old Charlie who is the local 18 boss. Second focusses on an older founder member, Slappy who wants to leave the life behind but can't manage to put his family before his crack addiction and killing habit. Third film again has an elder member of the gang in prison while his Mrs struggles with the kids on the out. There seems to be no point to the gang other than their hatred of their rivals MS, completely fucked up.

preview here:

http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/educational/watch/v6355261yAmXz6EC


----------



## Madusa (Mar 27, 2010)

Beyond the Valley of the Dolls. 

lolsome.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 27, 2010)

Madusa said:


> Beyond the Valley of the Dolls.
> 
> lolsome.



_'This is my happening, and it freaks me out!'_

_'You're a groovy boy; I'd like to strap you on sometime.'_

_'Ere this night does wane, you will drink the black sperm of my vengeance!...'_

I love that film.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 28, 2010)

The Girl Who Played With Fire


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> Also (-this afternoon, on the i-player, not a DVD), the latest episode of _Mad Men_.
> 
> I really do enjoy watching this programme so much.



I just got the pilot of Mad Men gonna check it out today.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 28, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I just got the pilot of Mad Men gonna check it out today.



It's all slick surface at first, but after a few episodes, you begin to see people's masks slipping...

Enjoy


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2010)

_Fish Tank_, which I liked a lot and _House of the Devil_, which gets the look and feel of early 80s horror films spot on, but which also doesn't have much more to offer than that.


----------



## Madusa (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> _'This is my happening, and it freaks me out!'_
> 
> _'You're a groovy boy; I'd like to strap you on sometime.'_
> 
> ...



Amazin line. ZeeMan


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2010)

Anvil. Totally ace. Really funny, occasionally sad and actually heart-warming, too. Great film. I'd like to know how they're doing since the film. Should've got them a few more bookings at least, you'd hope.

ETA: Wiki says they headlined one of the stages at Download and have played with Slash and people since the film. Ace.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hurt Locker _on xbox 350 MS points,  Was ok nothing to grand _


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 28, 2010)

Perriers Bounty

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1003034/

Not a bad wee film as it goes, Jim Broadbent needs to bone up on his Dub accent mind. It's 'shoite' not 'shite'.


----------



## Zabo (Mar 28, 2010)

Just finished Fassbinder's _Berlin Alexanderplatz._ I think I need some Optrex, 15 plus hours. Phew!

Tired smiley


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 28, 2010)

Just finished watching Repo Men...not bad, although i can't stand Jude Law. Bit gory mind.


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2010)

The Plague of the Zombies, one of the better Hammer films.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 29, 2010)

The 1949 Japanese film, Stray Dog.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 29, 2010)

*Zombie Land* - It was easy on the brain. Good film. And Bill Murray  

*Katalin Varga* - I thought I'd give Romanian film-making a chance. Not the type I usually enjoy but was feeling pessimistic and sad that day.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2010)

Lark Rise to Candleford

Really twee but really good


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2010)

More Spartacus: Blood and Sand.

Roman patricians really were proper shits


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Mar 29, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> It's all slick surface at first, but after a few episodes, you begin to see people's masks slipping...
> 
> Enjoy



I really liked it gonna watch the next two episodes tonight.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 29, 2010)

Jesus Of Nazareth.

Beautiful and heartbreaking too.


----------



## pboi (Mar 29, 2010)

Fictionist said:


> Jesus Of Nazareth.
> 
> Beautiful and heartbreaking too.



Fictionist


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

4 months, 3 weeks and 2 days.

uncompromising but an excellent film.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 30, 2010)

Fictionist said:


> Jesus Of Nazareth.
> 
> Beautiful and heartbreaking too.



Check out the !0 Commandments. Loooooong film but some great scenes, cast of thousands etc


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Lark Rise to Candleford
> 
> Really twee but really good



Finished it last night


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 30, 2010)

The Damned United
9/10 worth watching (even if you don't like football).
A look at Brian Clough's 44-day reign as the coach of Leeds United.
Michael Sheen is brilliant in his portrayal of this  famous manager.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kongekabale

Danish political thriller from 2004. Excellent. Recommended.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 30, 2010)

pboi said:


> Fictionist



I hear that soundtrack and I start to blub.

Gorgeous.


----------



## Bajie (Mar 30, 2010)

Warriors of heaven and earth

Storyline and acting is a bit shit, though visually it is great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2010)

9 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472033/
 i liked the look of post-apocalyptic earth and the design of the characters but the story was crap unfortunately. some of it was a bit of a rip off of other sci-fi films too, most notably terminator and the matrix. it also owes a debt to videogames like fallout and bioshock. 
it's supposed to be a family film but it would have scared me shitless as a kid,


----------



## Cm7 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pandorum* - Horror sci-fi.  It was alright.  Storyline has a little twist but not enough.   And wouldn't it be more interesting to show the physical transformation of the crew and passengers going zombies?

*An Education* - Enjoyable.

*Zombieland* - Great fun.  The Bill Murray part was hilarious.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

Starting watching Brick but tiredness took over so switched off to save for another night.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Watched that Blood & Oil BBC two part drama. 
By Christ, it was proper shit.


----------



## Reno (Mar 31, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> *Pandorum* - Horror sci-fi.  It was alright.  Storyline has a little twist but not enough.   And wouldn't it be more interesting to show the physical transformation of the crew and passengers going zombies?



Enjoyed this better than I thought I would and rather liked the revelation at the ending, but the creatures didn't suddenly transform and they certainly weren't zombies....



Spoiler: Reno



...as we find out, they were mutants who evolved into different creatures over many generations and that took over 800 years. Not sure how it would make the film better by showing that via convoluted flashbacks, the explanation was enough for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2010)

oh, i forgot, i also saw the golden compass, which was a waste of mine and everyone else's time. a truly terrible film.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 31, 2010)

The Devil and Daniel Johnston - Very, very good but, seriously, I don't get it re: his music. If I knew a mate who played those exact same songs in that exact same style I wouldn't think he was a genius, I would think he was a bit of a sub-sub-Syd Barrett tool.


----------



## itsasecret (Mar 31, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, i forgot, i also saw the golden compass, which was a waste of mine and everyone else's time. a truly terrible film.



The film is awful. The book is brilliant, they could've done so much better with the film. Kind of want the other two films to be made, but the first film didn't make enough money so think plans to make the other two had to be shelved. 

I'm off sick from work so currently watching Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. I adore this film, much better than the Tim Burton version. 

Watched Knocked Up yesterday, thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2010)

itsasecret said:


> The film is awful. The book is brilliant, they could've done so much better with the film. Kind of want the other two films to be made, but the first film didn't make enough money so think plans to make the other two had to be shelved.



the actress who played lyra will be too old by now anyway.
one thing i notice that i didn't notice about the book was the fact that while its message is about questioning authority and dogma, the book and film are still very cosy about the class divide. lyra the middle class changling of 'royal' birth saving the poor gypsy kids. everyone is content with their lot.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 31, 2010)

watched it out of nostalgia  and that's what I got 
6/10 rehashed compilation of rocky themes
Rocky Balboa 2006


----------



## belboid (Mar 31, 2010)

Harry Potter & The Order of the Phoenix.  I dont know why.  Followed by Harry Potter & the Half Blood Prince.  Blimey, that Radcliffe lad really can't act.

And then, Savage Grace. Distinctly better, but still, hmmm....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 31, 2010)

Just watched 9. A steampunk animation type film with characters referred to as stitchpunks (on wikepedia....but not in the film itself)......wasn't brilliantly plotted, but looked fantastic. Well worth 80mins of my time.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 31, 2010)

I just watched 2012. All of it.

((((science))))


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Choke* - a bit self-consciously bizarre but very funny in places. Great cast - Sam Rockwell, Anjelica Huston and Kelly Macdonald. Made me want to read the Chuck Palahniak novel it's based on.


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 1, 2010)

Reno said:


> Enjoyed this better than I thought I would and rather liked the revelation at the ending, but the creatures didn't suddenly transform and they certainly weren't zombies....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I know they ain't zombies  I was lacking of words and Zombieland was on my mind.

I expected less too and quite glad on the film.
Just that it kinda turned out to be more of a horror than a sci-fi movie (and I'm a big sci-fi fan) with all those typical scary looking mutants.


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 1, 2010)

belboid said:


> And then, Savage Grace. Distinctly better, but still, hmmm....



Savage Grace wasn't what I expected...



Spoiler: Cm7



And the incest scene made me feel very uneasy.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> *Choke* - a bit self-consciously bizarre but very funny in places. Great cast - Sam Rockwell, Anjelica Huston and Kelly Macdonald. Made me want to read the Chuck Palahniak novel it's based on.



I wanted to see this until I read the book (wasn't that good).
And of late, Chuck is a better talker than writer.


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 2, 2010)

Crazy Heart - Jeff Bridges
8/10 very watchable. Similar to Micky Roukes "Wrestler" but the storyline is emotionally superior than  "Wrestler" 
Very believable acting on the alcoholism aspect


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2010)

The Prophecy

Aragorn as teh devil, Walken as Gabriel. Good, not great.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2010)

Uchi sagashi.
Short film at the Ghibli Museum. I was feeling faint and the movie made me feel kind of ill. All the sound effects and soundsscapes were done with human voices. Could have really done with Mei no Koneko bus instead. Bah.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 2, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> *Choke* - a bit self-consciously bizarre but very funny in places. Great cast - Sam Rockwell, Anjelica Huston and Kelly Macdonald. Made me want to read the Chuck Palahniak novel it's based on.



I thought the film was crap, the book was quite good not chuck palahniuk best though. They are supposed to be making invisible monsters into a film.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2010)

Black book - Dutch war film - excellent


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Avatar - 

I really enjoyed it.  The landscapes are quite stunning too.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Today:

The girl with the dragon tattoo...enjoyed it, good story I thought and stunning to look at.

Mr Untouchable...Nicky Barnes New York heroin dealer, seen it before, the archive footage of people shooting up on the streets is pretty mental, the sort of thing I heard about Moss Side before I moved there

Die Dritte Generation...Had this sat on the HD for a while, I'd normally have turned it off but felt I should see it out to the end. Hadn't much of a clue what was going on tbh and completely missed any comedy that I'd read about, maybe Fassbinder isn't for me


----------



## Madusa (Apr 3, 2010)

I watched the girl with the dragon tatoo the other week but watched it all in swedish without subs so parts of the film are unclear

today i watched faster pussycat


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 3, 2010)

Battlestar Galactica: The Plan

Enjoyable but it doesn't really add anything to the larger story arc.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thirst, a good first hour then went a bit sketchy worth a look though


----------



## Voley (Apr 3, 2010)

Just watched 'Hail! Hail! Rock 'n' Roll', the Chuck Berry movie. Really enjoyed it. Must've been a great gig. Chuck comes across as a bit unhinged, Little Richard is hilarious, Bo Diddley's cool as fuck, Keith Richards is Keith Richards and Etta James is phenomenal. Great film.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 3, 2010)

Watching Event Horizon at the moment. A bit flakey in places, but generally enjoyable.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 3, 2010)

2012  ...cheesy story , but I like end of the world stuff , It appeases the manic depressive in me .....


----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 3, 2010)

Dark days... documentary about people living in disused subway tunnels in new york. Really interesting. Great little film.

Tonight im watching Tina goes shopping. A channel 4 drama by poppy woolcock (I think) about a young mum on a council estate. Saw it years ago and really looking forward to seeing it again after searching for it for months


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 4, 2010)

I have been watching malcolm in the middle for days now its so funny.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2010)

New Stargate Universe.

Still mint. Makes Caprica look crap by comparison


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 4, 2010)

Today so far

The men who stare at goats...not brilliant, just about bearable

The girl who played with fire...what the fuck happened? The first film was quite good, this is laughably bad, really really piss poor. 

Is the third film as bad? Are the books as far fetched?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 4, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Today so far
> 
> *The men who stare at goats*...not brilliant, just about bearable
> 
> ...



i saw that in the cinema, i like it when they all take LSD and fly the helicopter.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm quite interested to see the documentary I suppose


----------



## purplex (Apr 4, 2010)

hunger last night 
eternal sunshine of the spotless mind today


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 4, 2010)

That 2 part thriller on the beeb; Blood & Oil.

Today - 28 Weeks Later.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 4, 2010)

Irreversible...Fucking hell 

Had it on the hard drive for ages. I'd read it was heavy and was waiting for a suitable time. There's no-one else in the house so thought I'd stick it on.

Think it'll be some time before I make sense of it


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 4, 2010)

The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets' Nest.

The third part of Stieg Larrson's Millenium series. Now I want to read the books.

The subbing wasn't the greatest, but I can't really complain . . .


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 4, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets' Nest.
> 
> The third part of Stieg Larrson's Millenium series. Now I want to read the books.
> 
> The subbing wasn't the greatest, but I can't really complain . . .



Is it as bad as the second film?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Black book - Dutch war film - excellent



is that where a crew of british airmen are in a dutch town and they get smuggled out in a plot involving the priest?


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Is it as bad as the second film?



On balance, the third film is better than the second film but neither film measure up to the first film. Shame that.

Maybe they should have taken their time with the second and third films.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 4, 2010)

*The Plan* - more BSG is never a bad idea and this had its moments. Not sure what the point was, though, really...


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 5, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> New Stargate Universe.
> 
> Still mint. Makes Caprica look crap by comparison



That isn't too hard though is it DC?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2010)

*Avatar - *
Why did I do it? I knew it would be shit, maybe not quite as ball bendingly shit as it actually was though. 
Cheap hack Saturday morning cartoons style script. Such basic characters and motivations. 
Wayyyyy too fucking long. 

*I love you Phllip Morris - *
Not really as advertised at all. I got the impression from the right up that Carrey was a wacko who fell in love with his cellmate who then tried to track him down all over the place and be a part of his life on the outside with hilarious results. Not so. A much much better film than that. For a start they only share a cell because they are already in love, and there is no madcap crazy chasing, they hook up straight away. I guess for some reason they thought that was a harder sell for a Carrey movie. I enjoyed it. Sad end. 

*A serious Man - *
Great stuff. Another Coen brothers ramble. 
"secret test"

*The Time Travelers Wife - *
Apart from the woman who played the wife, this film was almost exactly as I had imagined everything from the book. The meddow, the library etc etc. An ok film adaption of an ok book. I kind of wish it had stopped at the major revelation. It all goes downhill from there and you are just waiting for the end.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 5, 2010)

The Cove, not bad. Not as good as I'd hoped but it is a great story. Kingdom of Heaven, fell asleep. Ghostwatch, its aged quite a bit but still a great idea.

Oh and watched Kick Ass at the cinema saturday, which was brilliant


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Visitor Q...well it took my mind off Irreversible. 

Not sure if I was supposed to be laughing, it's funny as hell but very very fucked up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Visitor Q...well it took my mind off Irreversible.
> 
> Not sure if I was supposed to be laughing, it's funny as hell but very very fucked up



One of my favorite films from one of my favorite directors. Miike Takashi was asked to make a film as part of a selection of love films by famous directors. VQ was his take on that. I love the way the family pull together in the end. I must watch it again, it's been a few years now. 
I'm not sure Miike has made anything really decent since. He does a lot of mainstream stuff now. Mind you he always said he was in it for the money and  that the trademark long shots were to save time and the subject matter simply made more cash in the low budget market. Now he is paid well his films mostly look pretty much like any other mainstream film .

Its a shame because even his early 'shit' films like sliver had something bonkers about them to love.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 5, 2010)

Watched The Descent followed by Teen Wolf

Good combo as it happened. Forgot just how unbelieveably shit the soundtrack to Teen Wolf is, but made me laugh


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> One of my favorite films from one of my favorite directors. Miike Takashi was asked to make a film as part of a selection of love films by famous directors. VQ was his take on that. I love the way the family pull together in the end. I must watch it again, it's been a few years now.
> I'm not sure Miike has made anything really decent since. He does a lot of mainstream stuff now. Mind you he always said he was in it for the money and  that the trademark long shots were to save time and the subject matter simply made more cash in the low budget market. Now he is paid well his films mostly look pretty much like any other mainstream film .
> 
> Its a shame because even his early 'shit' films like sliver had something bonkers about them to love.



I've got Ichi the Killer on d/l now. Any other recommendations?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 5, 2010)

Fictionist said:


> That isn't too hard though is it DC?



they've killed the New Cap City story arc dead which was the best bit and now it is on mid season break as well. I'm probably not going to bother going back to it when it returns.

Tonight I shall attempt to watch The Prophecy 2 once again as I keep being to drunk to follow the story properly.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 5, 2010)

Another Russ Meyer production.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2010)

"The Hurt Locker" - excellent, thoughtful, with very good central performances.

"Sherlock Holmes" - watchable fun, Robert Downey Jr was great as ever and even Jude 'cannnot usually act for toffee' Law was okay

"Wolverine" - it has Hugh Jackman with his shirt off. And his kecks off. I loved it!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> I've got Ichi the Killer on d/l now. Any other recommendations?



Ichi is great. Also see . . . . 

Kishiwada shonen gurentai (young thugs - Nostalga)
Bird people of china
Fudo 
Blues Harp
Izo
Gozu
Dead or alive 1 2 and final (I prefer 2 and final, the films are not really related so you can watch them in any order).
The City of Lost souls
Agitator
Full metal Yakuza.
Audition

There are loads of good ones


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2010)

First three episodes of Martin Scorsese presents The Blues. They vary depending on who directed them - the first Scorsese one is great, the Wim Wenders one drifts off into sentimentality a bit and I missed half of the Chuck D one because the wine got the better of me by then. Worth a watch though - quite looking forward to watching some more of it tonight.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Business *- It was okay.


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Good the bad and the weird* - 

Western in Korean style set in Manchuria.
Treasure map, gun crazy and lots chasing scenes.

Enjoyable.


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 5, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ichi is great. Also see . . . .
> 
> Kishiwada shonen gurentai (young thugs - Nostalga)
> Bird people of china
> ...



Bird people of china was interesting.  There's moments of laughs and tears.  Bizarre and funny at the same time.

Audition was ok.  Plain gruesome.  Nothing much besides that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> *The Good the bad and the weird* -
> 
> Western in Korean style set in Manchuria.
> Treasure map, gun crazy and lots chasing scenes.
> ...




We have that on DVD, it is kind of fun!

Just finished "Fist of Fury" 'inspired' by Madusa's Bruce Lee thread. That is Mr. QofG's was inspired to watch it....and then fell asleep


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 5, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> *The Good the bad and the weird* -
> 
> Western in Korean style set in Manchuria.
> Treasure map, gun crazy and lots chasing scenes.
> ...



That film gave me a headache. Switched off after 20mins.
It's like an asian version of Jean-Pierre Jeunet - and he's shit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> That film gave me a headache. Switched off after 20mins.
> *It's like an asian version of Jean-Pierre Jeunet - and he's shit*.



Lol  - I liked it, but then I like Jeunet's films.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 5, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lol  - I liked it, but then I like Jeunet's films.



Jesus!!! So you are his audience!!!

He makes my head spin.
Too busy. Much too busy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Jesus!!! So you are his audience!!!
> 
> *He makes my head spin*.*
> Too busy. Much too busy*.



 His films are what its like inside my head though!


----------



## blairsh (Apr 5, 2010)

Forgot that actually watched The Fly yesterday for the first time in ages. Forgot how hella young Jeff Goldblum did once look 

Just making my way through the odd episode of X-Men series two this afternoon, on a bit of a nostalgia jaunt it would seem...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Bird people of china was interesting.  There's moments of laughs and tears.  Bizarre and funny at the same time.


Not nearly as bizarre as most of his stuff around that time. It's one of his straightest films. Kishiwada shonen gurentai is very similar in feel. Probably my favorite of all his films though I have a soft spot for the really mental WTF ones like Dead or Alive Final or Bizita Q and Izo. 



Cm7 said:


> Audition was ok.  Plain gruesome.  Nothing much besides that.



Not nearly as gruesome as some of his stuff. It's not my favorite film of his but it's very good and there is far far far more to it that just the gruesome end, which isn't all that gruesome anyway. 

Also recommended are
Graveyard of Honor (remake)
The Guys from Paradise

I find the shinjuku triad trilogy ones a bit dull


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 5, 2010)

The Soloist
7.5/10  Solid performances by Jamie Foxx and Robert Downey Jr.
Rather heavy film though. The oufits of Jamie Foxx were a bit far fetched for a homeless person, far too theatrical looking.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Apr 5, 2010)

On another thread people were slating Battlefield Earth, so I thought I'd give it a go, reasoning that it couldn't be as bad as everyone was saying due to a seeming snobbery against the sci-fi genre.
Luckily the site I used only gives 74mins of streaming before it cuts off, I fear a 75th minute may well have destroyed my will to live.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2010)

Righteous Kill


Shit film


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Road...Made me sad

Cheers for the Takashi Mike recommendations AS


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Righteous Kill
> 
> 
> Shit film



It sounds shit too.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> It sounds shit too.



De Niro and  Pacino, you'd hope that it wasn't shit


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 5, 2010)

marty21 said:


> De Niro and  Pacino, you'd hope that it wasn't shit



That must had been well shit to make de niro/Pacino look shit!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> That must had been well shit to make de niro/Pacino look shit!



it was, although I liked seeing them do scenes together , the plot was nonsense 

followed that with 'I love you, man' which I liked, sweet and funny


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> The Road...Made me sad



It is really melancholy film is it not? There's no hope, no final realisation of salvation just the grim grind of people trying to survive a world wrecked by nuclear holocaust. I don't often cry at films (being made of granite) but I did when Vigo started coughing up teeth. The grimmest vision of the future since Soylent Green imho


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 6, 2010)

Watched "The Box" tonight. Entertaining enough up to a point and then got very, very silly. It reminded me of when the really shit aliens finally get seen in 'Signs'!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> It is really melancholy film is it not? There's no hope, no final realisation of salvation just the grim grind of people trying to survive a world wrecked by nuclear holocaust. I don't often cry at films (being made of granite) but I did when Vigo started coughing up teeth. The grimmest vision of the future since Soylent Green imho



It was obvious from the start there was little hope of a happy ending, and my mate had already hinted at something upsetting by telling me I'd be in tears if I watched it with my son. 

As it was I watched it with the Mrs. Her assessment of the film being "well that was a bit weird", while I was welling up.


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Sherlock Holmes* - 

Rather interesting take on the character.  e.g. I liked how he analysed his fighting moves before action.
And I thought the bad guy was Andy Garcia...   That Mark Strong looks exactly like him.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 6, 2010)

Watched _Bobby_  - load of crap, got about 50 mins in and both of us decided it was shite.


----------



## Voley (Apr 6, 2010)

The 25th Hour. Had Edward Norton and Philip Seymour Hoffman in it. Was directed by Spike Lee. Was still rubbish. Ho hum.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2010)

i saw black narcissus and it's an incredible film.
it's pretty psychedelic as it was filmed in technicolour on massive soundstages at pinewood, so the himalayan setting is picturesque yet totally unreal. 
it's the sauciest PG film i've ever seen - loads of smouldering eyes and absent minded fumbling with wimples.
kathleen byron is brilliant as the mentalest nun.
gonna check out the rest of powell & pressberger's films. i've only seen peeping tom and this.


----------



## belboid (Apr 6, 2010)

mmm, scrmuptious.



I watched Fish Tank last night.  Not quite as bleak as it might have been.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2010)

belboid said:


> mmm, scrmuptious.
> 
> 
> 
> .



indeed


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2010)

possible spoiler there!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 6, 2010)

First couple of episodes of The Pacific, in glorious HD.

Dead good.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 6, 2010)

Devil In A Blue Dress

Good film. Pity they didn't adapt more of Walter Mosely's Easy Rawlins books.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson

Was excellent


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 7, 2010)

i watched "Afterschool". a bit undecided... it was kind of like a cross between Kids and david lynch, and about as good as that would imply ie kind of good but a bit shallow in the end. i liked the weird dissociated feel of it and the spookiness though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> De Niro and  Pacino, you'd hope that it wasn't shit



Bloody awful with an ending so shit I saw it coming in the first 2 mins of the film. Very very bad!

I saw a Pacino film called 80 minutes or something equally shite recently (can't be bothered to look up title)....that was terrible too.

How do these great actors end up as such pale versions of themselves in films that no one really wants to see....?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 7, 2010)

Lion Of The Desert (1981) about Omar Mukhtar, the head of a muslim guerilla army fighting against an occupying army of western forces (1920s Italian occupation of Libya). Anthony Quinn & Oliver Reed were good in the lead roles but Oli's strong english accent was a bit off putting when trying to imagine him as italian. Good film though, worth tracking down.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2010)

i was going for a charlton heston double bill with the omega man and touch of evil but, alas, touch of evil was the wrong region (will it play on my macbook without fucking things up?), so had to settle for heston (the only actor named after two places in london?) in the omega man.
it was much better than expected, mainly cos of the unexpected grooviness of ron 'dr who' granier's score. 
one of many adaptations of richard matheson's i am legend, it's certainly better than the will smith effort, though the vampires have inexplicably been downgraded into dead-eyed albinos who are just brainwashed cult members rather than unspeakable supernatural monsters, seemingly with nothing wrong with them beyond bad eyesight and a deathly pallor. the ghouls are organised and have a charismatic leader, like in the book, but they all look so ridiculous (they dress like the killer(s) in the scream movies) any possible menace is dissipated, especially when their leader is the gloriously camp anthony zerbe.
heston is great though. he's a ham but he certainly has presence and only he can get away with looking in a massive screen showing him in his (partial) birthday suit and growling 'hey big brother, how's your ass?'
also notable for being the source of many EBM and techno record samples - 'we can cleanse the world'.
great ending too.

i also watched silent running. now this has an AWFUL score by joan baez that is completely unsuitable. it's crying out for a 'rescore' pref by someone with an enormous collection of vintage synths (OPN?)
at the beginning i was tempted to dimiss it as a load of treehuggin' hippy shit but it's better than that and it asks a lot of questions that are even more prescient now and it has a rather delicious darkside that i didn't notice when i was a kid.
the robots are brilliantly dated (they must have been hard work for the people inside to operate - legless people standing on their hands apparently) and the sets are brilliant, but it's a little quiet and slow moving for this day and age. if they made it now, it would have loads of explosions and evil robots and lasers in it and it would be crap.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 9, 2010)

I love Charlton Heston, particularly his 70's SF movies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2010)

he's in solyent green isn't he?
he's his best when he's bare chested and loudly lamenting mankind's folly.
70s scifi really nailed it when portraying dystopian nightmares.
got logan's run next up!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> he's in solyent green isn't he?



Aye, and Planet of the Apes of course (another movie with an awesome soundtrack).



> got logan's run next up



Jenny Agutter


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2010)

ben said he was saving logan's run up for later. i think maybe he meant later, in his room, on his own.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 10, 2010)

*Time Traveller's Wife* - Corny, possibly the worst doomed love story out there.

*Death Wish 3* - this  says it all. Funny and stupidly .Republican

oh and here's another


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2010)

Soylent Green is fucking ace. It's when Hestons housemate cries at seeing a bit of meat that you go 'wow the future looks shit'


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> *Death Wish 3* - this  says it all. Funny and stupidly .Republican



Is that Deanna Troi in the first clip?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Is that Deanna Troi in the first clip?



dunno, she's a psycho prison warden in green street 2 though


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 12, 2010)

*The Seventh Seal *- yeah it's a classic. Bit too serious though - for a Sunday afternoon movie.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Apr 12, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> The Road...Made me sad
> 
> Cheers for the Takashi Mike recommendations AS



I watched it on saturday and I cried and a film has never made me cry.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2010)

Defiance

quite enjoyed it, amazing story, wasn't sure about Billy Elliott being a resistance leader though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

Breaking Bad. 
Series one, episode three. 

Going a bit slow with this one but liking it a lot!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2010)

Coffee and Cigarettes

After 2 years of denying he had it, I found my copy of this in my dad's house - so watched it again last night, and it's even better than I remembered.  

So MUCH to it - the small frames, each one different and loaded with detail, the overhead shots of the coffee and tables, smoke blowing out.  Funny, twisted, immensely clever.  I fucking_ love_ Jim Jarmusch


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2010)

More Breaking Bad


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2010)

Synecdoche, New York

brilliant, mad, self indulgent rubbish, not sure what, not even sure if I enjoyed it, I think I did.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2010)

Started watching Antichrist cos daughter had bought it and watched with her mates night before.  They warned me it had all kinds of weird nasty shit in there, but I thought 'hey ho', until I started watching it and realised that all the weird nasty shit was only going to be brought on by what happens at the start of the film - and I couldn't cope with what happened at the start of the film, so stopped after about 5 minutes!!

Watched 2 episodes of Deadwood S2 instead


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2010)

heh, I started rewatching deadwood and got to episode 6 before sleep beckoned. Previously I had ony been able to find streaming sources that were so quiet it was pointless. Now I've found better. Poor bill.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2010)

cocksucker


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 14, 2010)

Fucking cocksucker.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't remember wether aptly named al commisioned Hickocks murder or just benefited by it. He wasn't to happy about it, seemingly but then angry is his default mode


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2010)

i watched logan's run and it was a bit shite, despite the presence of york, ustinov, agutter and some cats.
it looks like it's filmed in a shopping centre (some of it is) and it's rather tedious for a sci-fi action films.

i then watched a fine prison film from the 70s called short eyes. it has an interesting backstory - the location, cast and writer are worth looking up.
it's unusual as it asks us to identify with a child molester played by bruce davison and has the gritty feel of oz (it even has a brief appearance by mark margolis as a guard and a very young luis guzman can be spotted sporting an afro as an extra in crowd scenes).
the slang is a bit impenetrable at times and it's an uncomfortable watch but it's worth sticking with.
there is a perfunctory curtis mayfield score and he even makes a brief appearance as an inmate.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't remember wether aptly named al commisioned Hickocks murder or just benefited by it. He wasn't to happy about it, seemingly but then angry is his default mode



Nah, it wasn't an organised killing, just Jack McCall getting pissed and being a bolshy cunt.

It seemed to work in Al's favour though (as most things usually do).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Synecdoche, New York
> 
> brilliant, mad, self indulgent rubbish, not sure what, not even sure if I enjoyed it, I think I did.



I was fucking loving it, thinking it was the best thing that had happened to my eyes and brian. It was rolling along at a cracking pace and I was lapping it all up like a hungry film eating dog. Then about half way though it started going nowhere, it got really slow and just got worse and worse until it just ended. By the time it finished I couldn't remember what was good about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2010)

i watched excalibur last night cos my flatmate unbelievably hadn't seen it before. 
i loved it when i was about 14 - i thought all 14 year old boys were obsessed by it but it seems it was only me. it was my star wars.
it's totally ridiculous - the lighting, the pompous corny classical music, the hammy acting, the blatant (teenage boy) audience pleasing sex and gore and it's way too long, but i still loved it.
nicol williamson's bizarre performance as merlin is what nails it - it really is extraordinary and often hilarious- dropping tones halfway through sentences and sounding creepy as hell. nigel terry's arthur is almost as weird - before he is king he acts all wide eyed and irish like father dougal, then he just hams it up as the king, much like patrick stewart, liam neeson et al. most of the actors seem to be deaf and just shout at each other. brian blessed is conspicuous by his absence.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was fucking loving it, thinking it was the best thing that had happened to my eyes and brian. It was rolling along at a cracking pace and I was lapping it all up like a hungry film eating dog. Then about half way though it started going nowhere, it got really slow and just got worse and worse until it just ended. By the time it finished I couldn't remember what was good about it.



it did feel like it was 17 years long at some points


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 15, 2010)

The Hurt Locker. Gripping but not as realistic as Generation Kill.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 15, 2010)

i watched "Blow Up". made me think everyone in the 1960s were wankers and i am very glad not to have lived then. kind of boring, a lot in there to think about if you were so inclined though,i would probably have loved it if it had been a subtitled european film, but there you go.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 15, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i watched excalibur last night cos my flatmate unbelievably hadn't seen it before.
> i loved it when i was about 14 - i thought all 14 year old boys were obsessed by it but it seems it was only me. it was my star wars.
> it's totally ridiculous - the lighting, the pompous corny classical music, the hammy acting, the blatant (teenage boy) audience pleasing sex and gore and it's way too long, but i still loved it.
> nicol williamson's bizarre performance as merlin is what nails it - it really is extraordinary and often hilarious- dropping tones halfway through sentences and sounding creepy as well. nigel terry's arthur is almost as weird - before he is king he acts all wide eyed and irish like father dougal, then he just hams it up as the king, much like patrick stewart, liam neeson et al. most of the actors seem to be deaf and just shout at each other. brian blessed is conspicuous by his absence.



I love Excalibur - it's completely fucking hatstand from begining to end.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 15, 2010)

I watched Scarface for the first time last night...it was brutal but I enjoyed it.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> I watched Scarface for the first time last night...it was brutal but I enjoyed it.



  fucking love that film - watched it so many times over the years

'say hello to my little friend'


----------



## zenie (Apr 15, 2010)

Diving Bell and Te Butterfly 

Tres bien!


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 15, 2010)

sojourner said:


> fucking love that film - watched it so many times over the years
> 
> 'say hello to my little friend'



'Take a good look at the bad guy. You ain't never gonna see anyone as bad as me again'

'My name is Tony Montana, a political prisoner from Cooba.'


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> 'Take a good look at the bad guy. *You ain't never gonna see anyone as bad as me again'*
> 
> 'My name is Tony Montana, a political prisoner from Cooba.'





I might have to find an excuse to watch that again actually. 

I don't think my lass has seen it yet


----------



## Voley (Apr 15, 2010)

Last time I saw it it was on at about 3am on Christmas Eve. It ruined my excellent plan of an early night and not being hungover for me Xmas dinner.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 15, 2010)

I actually asked my BF if 'talk to Frank' was were they got the drug health promotion fella from...


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 16, 2010)

Watched an episode of The Corner - Good Stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

I have Anvil: The Story of Anvil! to watch but I can't get my arse together for it. 

Need to be in the right mood for stuff, you know.


----------



## chazegee (Apr 16, 2010)

Intolerable Cruelty and and the Hudsucker Proxy. Just Blood Simple to go now.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 17, 2010)

Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs-for the second time. It really is an ace movie.

MILK which I loved thought Penn was outstanding as per usual.


----------



## snackhead (Apr 17, 2010)

Harry Brown - much bettter than I was expecting then watched Sunset Boulevard


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 17, 2010)

Phantasm, whist doing the ironing, yesterday. Enjoyed big time, although i'll need to re-watch as there was some _intense_ duvet ironing going down.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 17, 2010)

Tony

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1120945/

fucked up, but rather good
Matt Johnson soundtrack also


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 17, 2010)

Grandma Death said:


> MILK which I loved thought Penn was outstanding as per usual.



Loved Milk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2010)

i am wired as fuck cos i'm watching the last few episodes of the final season of the shield


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2010)

'Julie and Julia'  liked it, made me want to eat a lot!


----------



## contadino (Apr 18, 2010)

Alone in the Wilderness  Awesome. Doc from the 60's about a bloke who builds himself a log cabin in somewhere very cold.  He planned on living there for 12 months but ended up staying for 30 years. Awesome, inspiring stuff.  Can you tell that I liked it?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2010)

See also  Frozen North


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 18, 2010)

contadino said:


> Alone in the Wilderness  Awesome. Doc from the 60's about a bloke who builds himself a log cabin in somewhere very cold.  He planned on living there for 12 months but ended up staying for 30 years. Awesome, inspiring stuff.  Can you tell that I liked it?



Sounds good, I might have to track that down. I think that's what I'd love to do, get away from the human race.

I watched "Sahara" last night, a 40s war time film wth Bogart playing a tank commander in the desert fending off  a german platoon from a water well. Very good.


----------



## Weller (Apr 18, 2010)

Eagle vs Shark , can honestly say Ive never seen anything quite like it , some of the Mike Leigh stuff comes close but this New Zealand look at quirky peeps was really funny and touching with a twist.

an early scene fighting man competition best scenes would spoil the movie though 


if you get the humour in that its a film for you


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2010)

Weller said:


> Eagle vs Shark , can honestly say Ive never seen anything quite like it , some of the Mike Leigh stuff comes close but this New Zealand look at quirky peeps was really funny and touching with a twist.
> 
> an early scene fighting man competition best scenes would spoil the movie though
> 
> ...



It's an odd one. I really liked it but it's not really funny funny. 
Mind you - 
"Tell him justice is waiting" 
"Ok Justin, I'll tell him"


----------



## madamv (Apr 18, 2010)

Just started watching my dvd of 'Tales of the City'...   Loving the 80's expressions and all the boogie-ing


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 19, 2010)

The Ghost Writer - Oh my god, this film was so fuckin' amazing! Shame Tilda Swinton didn't play Ruth Lang...great nevertheless.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 19, 2010)

'two lovers', slightly depressing romantic drama with joaquin phoenix and gwyneth paltrow.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Tony
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1120945/
> 
> ...



Really? Cool. Though he hasn't done anything good since infected.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 20, 2010)

Been trying to get the soundtrack and cant find it anywhere....


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 20, 2010)

First 3 episodes of "Life on Mars", introducting the g/f to the series after making her watch Ashes to Ashes


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 20, 2010)

zenie said:


> Diving Bell and Te Butterfly
> 
> Tres bien!



That is one great film, inspirational.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 20, 2010)

2012.

Great effects, but I couldn't give a toss about the weak plot and whether the main characters lived or died or their casual attitude to the death of 6 billion people.

I liked all the things going boom though as I watched it through an amp on Blu-ray on a 55" TV


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 20, 2010)

Gran Torino

It was OK but I couldn't get out of my head that if it had been british made it may have been called Ford Capri. 

Doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 20, 2010)

rubbershoes said:


> Gran Torino
> 
> It was OK but I couldn't get out of my head that if it had been british made it may have been called Ford Capri.
> 
> Doesn't have the same ring to it



Seen it also but too Hollywood for me compared to "Harry Brown"


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> Seen it also but too Hollywood for me compared to "Harry Brown"



what do you mean?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 20, 2010)

harry brown


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2010)

i know what harry brown is.


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i know what harry brown is.



Sorry, I should have put a link.
Harry Brown is basically the same plot as Gran Torino but a far superior film.
Give it a watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2010)

it's not the same plot. i wanted to know what you meant by hollywood. cos it seemed rather a redundant term to be using.


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a film but i have watched the entire first series of Underbelly, the story of the Melbourne gang wars from the 90's through to about 2004 i believe, though it has continued to a degree.  I enjoyed it, think The Wire/Sopranos on a much lower budget but all fairly tightly dased upon true events.  It seems that it is the biggest series ever in Oz and for anyone wishing to watch gangland gore and how it all rolled out, i'd recommend it. If that doesn't appeal, stay well clear!  The main characted of the series was murdered in prison yesterday when it was revealed the police had been paying for his daughter to attend private school since he was inprisoned.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2010)

against the wall - above average tv movie about the attica prison riot in 1971


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2010)

smurker you cunt


----------



## chazegee (Apr 21, 2010)

Blood Simple. Frances McDormand was a piece of ass back in the day.


----------



## chazegee (Apr 21, 2010)

rubbershoes said:


> Gran Torino
> 
> It was OK but I couldn't get out of my head that if it had been british made it may have been called Ford Capri.
> 
> Doesn't have the same ring to it



Great film though.  Clint still manages to play the Lone Ranger but in an utterly different way in his dotage.


----------



## soluble duck (Apr 21, 2010)

But his crooning at the end of the film was unbearable although hilarious!

Good film tho.

I watched Ghost Dog: The way of the Samurai, which I thought was pretty good, I have only seen Coffee and Cigarettes by Jim Jarmusch so it was good to see something else he has done is a completely different style.

I have been told for years to watch Deam Man for ages by a few friends, so might endeavour to watch that tonight.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 21, 2010)

soluble duck said:


> But his crooning at the end of the film was unbearable although hilarious!
> 
> Good film tho.
> 
> ...


Then check out his earlier (and best) stuff - Stranger than Paradise, Down by Law and Mystery Train.


----------



## idioteque (Apr 21, 2010)

Sexy Beast. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 21, 2010)

Man on Wire.

Excellent.  I thought it would be really dull, but I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 22, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Man on Wire.



argh! i recorded this on my old sky box which has now departed


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 22, 2010)

*Dorian Gray* - Not that bad, in fact I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2010)

First half of series 2 of 30 Rock.  Magnificently funy.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Last episode of Deadwood S2

blimey


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2010)

First episode of Justified. It is good. One lawman of the old school takes on a load of hicksville american Nazis.


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Last episode of Deadwood S2
> 
> blimey



aye, it's good that.  Methinks I'll start watching it all frm the begnning again. Which means i should buy a copy of series 3...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> aye, it's good that.  Methinks I'll start watching it all frm the begnning again. Which means i should buy a copy of series 3...



heh

I just bumped a coupla films on me rental list - Real Fiction and The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, so hopefully one of them will turn up shortly


----------



## soluble duck (Apr 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> heh
> 
> I just bumped a coupla films on me rental list - Real Fiction and The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, so hopefully one of them will turn up shortly



I saw the Boy in the Striped Pyjamas with my ten year old brother, who didnt really know anything about the Holocaust before watching it, but the film is kind of aimed at older children, maybe not 10 year olds, but anyway he was in floods of tears at the end, it had such an impact. Although I felt a bit bad that it had upset him so much, it was the exact reaction he should be having so I was sort of glad that he found it so moving


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

Right, well I know more about it now than I did when I put it on me list, so I'd stop there if I were you!!


----------



## soluble duck (Apr 22, 2010)

ooops sorry 

thought you might have known the subject matter, which is what he found upsetting!

are there any other films you were going to watch i can ruin for you?


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 22, 2010)

*one to watch*

Armoured8/10
Recommended as a good one to watch 
Action film with a twist. Exciting till the end.
Some improbable situations throughout, but hey that's Hollywood
Columbus Short
great bit of acting by him, a rising star.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 22, 2010)

Imaginarium of Dr Parnasus - Gilliams comeback movie. Bad. Very bad. Gilliam has a knack of making films that seem very flimsy and almost as if you are watching them from next to the camera, seeing all of the props and extra people you arent meant to see, even though you cant it just feels like that - which has been good in the past, making them unique and quite edgy. This one doesnt pull it off. Its all over the place and just doesnt grab you. Shame really 

District 9. Fuck me. This is brilliant. I watched it on a torrent and went out and bought it straight away afterwards (£4.79 ASDA). Unbelievably good


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2010)

belboid said:


> aye, it's good that.  Methinks I'll start watching it all frm the begnning again. Which means i should buy a copy of series 3...



just had to buy s1 and s2 of mad men. i need to see it again (though i haven't seen s3 yet). commentaries and extras should be interesting.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> just had to buy s1 and s2 of mad men. i need to see it again (though i haven't seen s3 yet). commentaries and extras should be interesting.



I'm just watching season 3, but will probably hassle you to borrow season 1 & 2 again at some point, Best thing on TV.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2010)

soluble duck said:


> ooops sorry
> 
> thought you might have known the subject matter, which is what he found upsetting!
> 
> are there any other films you were going to watch i can ruin for you?



  coulda been much worse I guess

Erm, I'll just keep schtum on what I'm planning on watching next I reckon


----------



## contadino (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought that The Boy In The Striped Pyjamas was excellent.  I rarely get emotional due to films, but I had a real lump in my throat as that one unwound. A creeping sort of dread, IYKWIM.

Tonight has been an episode of The Amazing Mrs Pritchard, which was crap.  I don't believe for a second that the writers had never heard of Il Popolo Viola and didn't really see why they put such a feminist slant on the story.  Followed by the 1st part of Messiah series 2.


----------



## Voley (Apr 24, 2010)

The Hurt Locker. Load of shite.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 24, 2010)

NVP said:


> The Hurt Locker. Load of shite.



It really was wasn't it? Total wank.


Tonight I watched Dead Man Running on request of my little brother who I'm trying my best to be nice too. Utter wanky Danny Dyerised nonsense


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 24, 2010)

Precious - Good Movie Good Soundtrack


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> log on. untick. tick 'Riffifi' instead.



I ticked Riffifi


discokermit said:


> rififi is fucking ace.



it is


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 24, 2010)

Das Boot


----------



## blairsh (Apr 24, 2010)

Still watching bits and bobs of the X-men cartoons and last night i got another episode of The Wire s1 in before bed


----------



## rollinder (Apr 24, 2010)

The Mirror Crack'd -  Agatha Christie meets Elisabeth Taylor, Rock Hudson and Angela Lansbury.


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 24, 2010)

*one to watch*

Case 39 7/10
Rene Zellweger Great horror film. The little girl's acting is just memorizing.
Was 20 minutes too long though. The jump scares were a bit gratuitous.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 24, 2010)

_Mulholland Drive_

A mess, but an intriguing one. 

(-Next up, either _The Honeymoon Killers_, _Grey Gardens_, or _Hubert Selby Jr: It'll Be Better Tomorrow_.)


----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 25, 2010)

jeff_leigh said:


> Precious - Good Movie Good Soundtrack



Just watched this the other night. Was a decent little film. Was pleasently suprised by the quality of mariah careys acting, which is an sentence I never thought I would say.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 25, 2010)

Watched freedomland tonight. Good enough film. Samuel L Jackson superb as always.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Knowing* - a god-awful piece of shit right up there with the worst things Nicolas Cage has ever been in.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 25, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> *Knowing* - a god-awful piece of shit right up there with the worst things Nicolas Cage has ever been in.



It was awful isn't it?
I swear Travolta and Cage are having some sort of secret competition on who can make the worse film.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 25, 2010)

*The Beat That My Heart Skipped *- A very simple narrative, too straightforward for my liking but the themes were all there. Think Mr Holland trapped in the body of van hoogstraten's son...

*Clash of the Titans* - The original came out in the early 80s, around the era of Krull, Excalibur, Dragonslayer etc. It's sad to think that the 80s is repeating itself all over again. Same stories presented in CGI violence (3D of course). Somehow, the romanticism of the past died somewhere in the remaking process.

Fuckin' bollocks to it. Utter waste of time and money. Cunts. Can't believe they destroyed another childhood memory of mine!!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Finished Breaking bad series 1. 

It's good, maybe not as good as it's hyped, theres some great stuff but the pace is a bit off in parts. 

Still, got s2 on download


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 25, 2010)

We watched 2nd & 3rd Planet of The Apes...think they are 'Beneath Planet of The Apes' & 'Escape from Planet of The Apes'.

The beneath one was really bizarre and very much 'WTF'....got 2 more to watch till we done.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> It was awful isn't it?
> I swear Travolta and Cage are having some sort of secret competition on who can make the worse film.



I understand how this kind of shit gets made - Hollywood screenwriter pitches "a sci-fi Di Vinci Code" to gullible studio bosses - but not why it has to be so utterly, utterly terrible and nonsensical. My kids - aged six and four - could come up with a less hole-ridden, piss-poor plot.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> *The Beat That My Heart Skipped *- A very simple narrative, too straightforward for my liking but the themes were all there. Think Mr Holland trapped in the body of van hoogstraten's son...



Check out the film it's a remake of - i think it's far superior. Fingers


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 25, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Check out the film it's a remake of - i think it's far superior. Fingers



Cool! I think I found a torrent for this.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2010)

In Bruges

really enjoyed it


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 25, 2010)

The Lovely bones
7/10


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2010)

Anvil: the story of Anvil

All the way though wasn't sure if it was a darker Spinal Tap or reality.  It's a moving film. Well worth a watch


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2010)

Chinatown.

Still magnificent genius


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 26, 2010)

i went to see kick ass at the cinema. it was very


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2010)

Stargate Universe: Excellent episode. Rush backstory was scored with really loud orchestral music that could have been annoying but they chose loads of lovely violins

Doctor Who: third watch. Pond is growing on  me even more and it is a good episode but we will have to wait for prt 2 to see if it is a series winner


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2010)

Watched Bound again - was showing it to someone who's not seen it before, and who was pretty impressed with it 

Oh cHHHorky


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2010)

Episodes 4-7 of *Mad Men S1*, it's fucking brilliant, I'm addicted already.



Spoiler: S1 plotline



The scenes alluding to 'Don Draper' and his past were incredibly well done, especially the scenes with his brother, amazing acting, I may have got something in my eye at one point...



And although I've loved Christina Hendricks since _Firefly_, this show has turned it into full-blown lust


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2010)

Paz - film based around the comics of Andrea Pazienza - once hugely popular amongst Bologna's tribe of moles and proletarian youth circles. Film ties to make a universe of his characters and does puts the question of the author at the centre and all that. Fucking shit.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 27, 2010)

The remake of Prom Night..

and it was painful viewing that made me want to kill the writers, producers, director and the cast which all looked like they had just walked out of the OC...


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 27, 2010)

Restless Natives

An attempt at a Bill Forsyth film without the wit, charm and whimsy of a Bill Forsyth film.


----------



## ooo (Apr 27, 2010)

Visitor Q - most bizarre and uneasy.  But in the end it all makes sense.


----------



## albionism (Apr 27, 2010)

Antichrist......Some quite gorgeous cinematography 
but really made me feel quite sick by the end.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2010)

ooo said:


> Visitor Q - most bizarre and uneasy.  But in the end it all makes sense.



I can't help but write whenever I see that someone has watched this that . . . . It is an excellent film. Love it to bits.

Saw saw saw saw saw saw. 



I included it in a DVD review show on ITV on it's release and despite being able to show all 18 rated footage I had a massive battle with legal to show the clips I wanted to.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> Restless Natives
> 
> An attempt at a Bill Forsyth film without the wit, charm and whimsy of a Bill Forsyth film.



You filth


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 27, 2010)

albionism said:


> Antichrist......Some quite gorgeous cinematography
> but really made me feel quite sick by the end.



Apart from the cock and cunt shots.
I thought it was seriously shit.


----------



## ooo (Apr 27, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't help but write whenever I see that someone has watched this that . . . . It is an excellent film. Love it to bits.
> 
> Saw saw saw saw saw saw.
> 
> ...



It starts off quite unsettling. And there's a constant of 'WTF!' in my brain.
But half way through the plot is coming together.  And then I see a lot of the scenes as symbolic.

eta.  which clips you wanted to show?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm coming to the end of the first _Heimat_, which has kept me busy for the last couple of weeks. It's got looser and more soapy as it's gone on, but it's still magnificent.

Seeking more German stuff.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 28, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> You filth



You honestly like Restless Natives? Is it the Big Country soundtrack that swings it for you?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 28, 2010)

ooo said:


> It starts off quite unsettling. And there's a constant of 'WTF!' in my brain.
> But half way through the plot is coming together.  And then I see a lot of the scenes as symbolic.
> 
> eta.  which clips you wanted to show?



I think I managed to show a lot of what I wanted but with cuts. For instance I seem to remember the lawyers deciding how many saws to the boys head was acceptable. 



Spoiler: Best Bits



I showed a bit of the conversation between the father and his daughter after he had paid for sex with her. The bit with him discovering the 'miracle of life' only to discover the corpse of the woman was leaking shit. The wife giving him heroin in the bath to release his knob from the corpse. The fire works in the home and the end family fight against the school bullies with the tools. All the good bits.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 28, 2010)

The Hit


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 28, 2010)

Bad Taste, possibly the greatest movie ever made.


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> The Hit



very possibly my favourite Hurt movie, that one.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 28, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> You honestly like Restless Natives? Is it the Big Country soundtrack that swings it for you?



Certainly helps - i honestly though that it succeeded in making a small scale movie about idiots without making them too quirky or without the overall tone being too knowing or winky. It's not the greatest thing ever made for sure but it always makes me smile.

I watched Answer to Violence last night, polish film about young members of the resistance who carry out an execution of SS General Franz Kutchera the "the torturer of Warsaw". Bog standard film really post-war resistance film really - very popular in Poland for obvious reasosn.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 28, 2010)

I haven't seen it for a long time but I thought Restless Natives was quite a nice little low budget jaunt. Saggs a bit in places deviates enough from normal storylines / characters to maintain interest, and fun enough to be  . . . er . . . fun.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 28, 2010)

Earth on Blu Ray - ickle polar bears last night


----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 28, 2010)

The Men who Stare at Goats. Mostly shite, some funny bits.


----------



## ooo (Apr 29, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I managed to show a lot of what I wanted but with cuts. For instance I seem to remember the lawyers deciding how many saws to the boys head was acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ooo (Apr 29, 2010)

Battlestar Galactica - The Plan

It wasn't exceptional or anything, but it fills more holes into the whole story.
And as a fan, I'm satifised.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 29, 2010)

Dragon Wars.

So bad it's good type stuff.  And it was on only £8 on Blu-Ray, so that is telling you something!

Dragons' fighting and destryoing LA, what's not to like?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 29, 2010)

ooo said:


> Battlestar Galactica - The Plan
> 
> It wasn't exceptional or anything, but it fills more holes into the whole story.
> And as a fan, I'm satifised.



For me it was like watching a load of scenes that were cut from the entire series for a good reason.

As a fan, it was like the final insult (unless you count Caprica).


----------



## Sadken (Apr 29, 2010)

The Ghost Writer - Polanski one about Blair.  Was very good.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 29, 2010)

Sadken said:


> The Ghost Writer - Polanski one about Blair.  Was very good.



Fav film so far this year.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2010)

Latest episode of Treme.

If you ever wanted to see Bunk doing a woman from the rear while saying 'You know what they call a trombone baby? The bone.....yeah the bone...urgh'  

then watch the latest episode of Treme


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 29, 2010)

I Am Scared - excellent downbeat political thriller from 70s Italy in which Gian Maria Volonté uncovers - seemingly for the 30th time - a secret plot encompassing the highest levels of the state.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 29, 2010)

well tonight mathew we will be watching dances with smurfs


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 29, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Latest episode of Treme.
> 
> If you ever wanted to see Bunk doing a woman from the rear while saying 'You know what they call a trombone baby? The bone.....yeah the bone...urgh'
> 
> then watch the latest episode of Treme



Who is Bunk and what's a Treme?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 29, 2010)

Pingu said:


> well tonight mathew we will be watching dances with smurfs



It's really not good. At first I was laughing but then I was just angry at it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2010)

Bunk from the Wire who plays a sleazy trombone player in Treme which is another David Simon + HBO production about the lives of musicians in a post-Katrina New Orleans. It is OK so far, not great, but warming up.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 29, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's really not good. At first I was laughing but then I was just angry at it.


 

saw it at the piccies and thought it was ok. mrs pingu not seen it yet though


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 29, 2010)

Pingu said:


> well tonight mathew we will be watching dances with smurfs


At home you really need a massive tv.   It's a film of big visuals.



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's really not good. At first I was laughing but then I was just angry at it.


Sup...judging by your recent posts in b/f/tv you don't like much at all!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 29, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Sup...judging by your recent posts in b/f/tv you don't like much at all!



I like plenty. However, there is a lot of shit out there and joe public just keep lapping it up.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 30, 2010)

Avatar.  Not as good as when I saw it at the cinema with my specs on.


----------



## red rose (Apr 30, 2010)

TMNT the most recent teenage mutant ninja turtles film.

I knew it was a bad idea but I pressed play anyway, I couldn't get all the way through it.

Good thing though is that it gave me time to finally watch Dr. Strangelove, which I should have watched years ago, and which is stupendous.


----------



## Blackout (Apr 30, 2010)

The Backup plan - Jlo

Rubbish!


----------



## Looby (May 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Latest episode of Treme.
> 
> If you ever wanted to see Bunk doing a woman from the rear while saying 'You know what they call a trombone baby? The bone.....yeah the bone...urgh'
> 
> then watch the latest episode of Treme




I really, really don't.  Thing is, I can already see it now. 

We watched 2012 last night. Pap really, funny in places (not sure how intentional that was) but I love disaster movies so it was perfect friday night entertainment for me. 

I'm about to watch An Education.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2010)

*Bad Lieutenant: Port Of Call New Orleans*
that was weird.
tis like herzog is doing a takeshi miike by taking straight up thriller screenplay and weirding it out with feverish imagery and bizarre mannered perfomances.
cage's performance is the most bizarre, naturally. his character has a bad back so he spends the film with one shoulder higher than the other to indicate this. he's on drugs all the time for medical and recreational reasons, so we get loads of tics, twitches and some of the weirdest face-pulling i've ever seen, even from cage. and then there's the iguanas, the break dancing soul of a mafiosa and a happy panting labrador.
i'm not sure if they were in the script. 
the locations are great - lots of water-damaged southern gothic mansions and seedy slums.
nice score by mark isham too.

ps it's not worth comparing to to ferrara's film of the same name. the only thing both movies appear to have in common is the title


----------



## Voley (May 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> *Bad Lieutenant: Port Of New Orleans*
> ps it's not worth comparing to to ferrara's film of the same name. the only thing both movies appear to have in common is the title



How odd. Why didn't they call it something different? I thought it was a straight out remake.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> How odd. Why didn't they call it something different? I thought it was a straight out remake.


wiki:
The script was penned by TV writer William Finkelstein.One major change from the original film was moving the setting from New York City to New Orleans. Herzog insists that the film is not a remake, saying, "It only has a corrupt policeman as the central character and that's about it." At the 2009 Academy Awards, Herzog stated that he has never seen Ferrara's film, saying "I haven't seen it, so I can't compare it. It has nothing to do with it." Herzog did not like the idea of a remake and desired to change the title of the film, but was unsuccessful. Herzog stated, "I battled against the title from the first moment on", but added, "I can live with it, I have no problem with it at all. The title is probably a mistake, but so be it."


----------



## Voley (May 1, 2010)

He's off his fucking nut.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2010)

yup!
eta: oops, i got the title a bit wrong


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 1, 2010)

I'm most terribly hungover and watching series one of Blackadder. It's a bit tiring tbh.


----------



## mentalchik (May 1, 2010)

Just watched Avatar and have to say enjoyed it muchly.........


reminded me hugely of Midworld by alan dean foster.....


it was also very purty !


----------



## Part 2 (May 2, 2010)

Ichi The Killer...I 'enjoyed' Visitor Q more

then episodes 1-6 series 2 Breaking Bad, which is excellent.


----------



## moomoo (May 2, 2010)

I watched Harry Brown last night.  I wish I hadn't.


----------



## Voley (May 2, 2010)

Just watched most of the second series of Father Ted. I started off thinking "I'll just watch one episode and then I'll put 'Synecdoche, New York' on''. Next thing a bottle of wine seems to have disappeared and I'm still killing myself laughing at jokes I've heard about a thousand times.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 2, 2010)

Bread and Roses


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 2, 2010)

origins spirits of the past was ok nothing special. started watching Neon Genesis Evangelion today.


----------



## pboi (May 2, 2010)

Train your Dragon.

Very good


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 2, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Ichi The Killer...I 'enjoyed' Visitor Q more
> 
> then episodes 1-6 series 2 Breaking Bad, which is excellent.



Ichi's a bit long and like a lot of Miike could do with a few cuts. I like it though and Anno is ace. So different from his roles in Party 7 and Tokyo Zombie.


----------



## starfish (May 3, 2010)

Finally got round to watching District 9 earlier. Thought it was pretty good, quite enjoyed it.


----------



## fernhill heath (May 3, 2010)

i watched that into the wild , the other night( or something like that) this guy, goes to the wilds of alaska and dies, 

i don't normaly watch films or t.v in general but this almost made me cry. i am sure most folks have watched it but i wanted to contribute to this thread as it was a special occasion. if you aint seen it then do.loosely based on a true story, it's a american film but not hollywood style i think sean " i beat up maddona" penn directed it

i'am no barry nornam but it was sound


----------



## toblerone3 (May 3, 2010)

I don't watch stuff. Unless someone watches it with me.


----------



## rollinder (May 3, 2010)

just watched Mars Attacks


----------



## pboi (May 3, 2010)

fernhill heath said:


> i watched that into the wild , the other night( or something like that) this guy, goes to the wilds of alaska,
> 
> i don't normaly watch films or t.v in general but this almost made me cry. i am sure most folks have watched it but i wanted to contribute to this thread as it was a special occasion. if you aint seen it then do.loosely based on a true story, it's a american film but not hollywood style i think sean " i beat up maddona" penn directed it
> 
> i'am no barry nornam but it was sound



erm Spoiler?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 3, 2010)

I watched Daybreakers. I enjoyed it. Tried to do something different with the Vampire Genre. For some reason it reminded me a bit of Logan's Run.

Spierig Brothers might be directors to watch out for.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 3, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> I don't watch stuff. Unless someone watches it with me.



Is that to explain what's going on for you?


----------



## Flavour (May 3, 2010)

Hard Boiled, by John Woo. Worth it for the scene in which the hero jumps out of a 2nd storey window with a baby in his arms, while the building explodes. Pure action.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 3, 2010)

La Vallee (1972) - French hippies go exploring in the Papua New Guinea jungle in a van looking for a mythical valley & meet some remote rain forest tribes people and go their annual festival. Pink Floyd soundtrack. The parts when they are with the tribes is more like watching a documentary. Enjoyed it.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 3, 2010)

Four Christmases - Vince Vaughn is really funny in it, i like him a lot anyway


----------



## Flavour (May 3, 2010)

that's cos your a filthbagel


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 3, 2010)

Szare said:


> that's cos your a filthbagel



ive not heard that in so long...i remember you/we/me/us whatever made the urban dictionary for calling me that though....ace 


ive missed it ( and you i suppose  x ....) 



(and yes i am and i do love vince vaughn!!!)


----------



## Dirty Martini (May 3, 2010)

Over the weekend:

The White Ribbon, The Lives of Others and Paths of Glory


----------



## dlx1 (May 3, 2010)

on telly

Dog Soldiers - WEREWOLVES


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2010)

Adalen 31 - classic social realism/impressionist mix from Bo Widerberg, one for imposs to watch.

The Profession of Arms - Olmi masterpiece about artillery, and the wars between the iotalina city-sates, the papal states, the germans etc


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 3, 2010)

Last night Waking life and The Wackness both really good and today I just watched Fish Tank. Going to watch the latest episode of Breaking Bad and Maybe Tokyo Godfathers this afternoon.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 3, 2010)

Morgan!: A Suitable Case For Treatment


----------



## imposs1904 (May 3, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Adalen 31 - classic social realism/impressionist mix from Bo Widerberg, one for imposs to watch.
> 
> The Profession of Arms - Olmi masterpiece about artillery, and the wars between the iotalina city-sates, the papal states, the germans etc



I've got his Joe Hill on the hard drive but I've never got round to watching it.


----------



## chazegee (May 3, 2010)

Yesterday was a comedown special.

A Jackson trilogy of Bad Taste, Meet the Feebles and Fellowship of the Ring.

More fun then the night before.


----------



## Part 2 (May 3, 2010)

Finished Breaking Bad series 2. 

Need to start hunting down s3, suspense!!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2010)

Chungking Express - confusing plot but ok


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 3, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Finished Breaking Bad series 2.
> 
> Need to start hunting down s3, suspense!!!!



Yes you should it just get better and better.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 3, 2010)

*one to watch*

The Blind Side 8/10


----------



## Grandma Death (May 3, 2010)

Paranormal Activity. It had its moments but essentially overrated. The characters reactions were totally unbelievable...and it started getting daft toward the end. The ending was just daft. Blair Witch it wasn't.


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> I've got his Joe Hill on the hard drive but I've never got round to watching it.



Not his best - man on a roof or something is.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 4, 2010)

Szare said:


> Hard Boiled, by John Woo. Worth it for the scene in which the hero jumps out of a 2nd storey window with a baby in his arms, while the building explodes. Pure action.



Not John Woo, but I like Rock n' Roll Cop.  Pretty fucking dark when the lead baddie and his mate pick up two prostitutes, then rape and kill them.  But it got silly near the end when the goodie's love interest is dying with blood gushing out everywhere, and he's there frantically wheeling her around on a cart thingy. Bit over the top that.


----------



## Cloo (May 4, 2010)

Last episode of Battlestar Galactica Series 3 - crikey!


----------



## imposs1904 (May 4, 2010)

Hangover Square (1945)
Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll (2010)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Not John Woo, but I like Rock n' Roll Cop.  Pretty fucking dark when the lead baddie and his mate pick up two prostitutes, then rape and kill them.  But it got silly near the end when the goodie's love interest is dying with blood gushing out everywhere, and he's there frantically wheeling her around on a cart thingy. Bit over the top that.



Rock 'n' Roll cop is cool. Saw it years ago. Anthony Wong is always good to watch.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2010)

Watched Léon at the Prince Charles Cinema. 
First time I have seen that work of genius on the big screen.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2010)

michael caine outbronsons charles in a rather ugly-minded broken britain revenge thriller.
the plot is ludicrous and the acting is dreadful but to its credit it's lit and filmed beautifully, so the locations (in the aylesbury estate in elephany & castle, opposite corsica studios) look amazing


----------



## krtek a houby (May 4, 2010)

Survive Style 5+

Japanese thriller/black comedy with Sonny Chiba, Hiroshi Abe and bloody Vinnie Jones.

Weird, stylish, bonkers, gross and funny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 4, 2010)

jer said:


> Survive Style 5+
> 
> Japanese thriller/black comedy with Sonny Chiba, Hiroshi Abe and bloody Vinnie Jones.
> 
> Weird, stylish, bonkers, gross and funny.



Always wondered about that one. When I was spending a lot of time alone in Japan I would look out for the few DVDs that had english subs. SS5+ was on the list but I think I watched way too many shit films before I got to it. Fantastipo was the final nail in the coffin. It's hard to find yourself ever wanting to sit down and watch a film after that shite.


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2010)

Astro Boy...Nothing to recommend it really. 

Matt Lucas was in there, must've been second choice to Eric Idle by the sound of the character.


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Watched Léon at the Prince Charles Cinema.
> First time I have seen that work of genius on the big screen.



Nice...


----------



## krtek a houby (May 4, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Always wondered about that one. When I was spending a lot of time alone in Japan I would look out for the few DVDs that had english subs. SS5+ was on the list but I think I watched way too many shit films before I got to it. Fantastipo was the final nail in the coffin. It's hard to find yourself ever wanting to sit down and watch a film after that shite.



I have to admit; I'll watch anything from that part of the world & I've seen a lot of questionable stuff masquerading as entertainment but SS5+ is worth a look. Not if you've got a hangover, mind


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2010)

Synecdoche, New York

Turned it off after 20 minutes.


----------



## revol68 (May 5, 2010)

Just watched La Zona, really really good, not much of a feel good movie though.


----------



## The Octagon (May 5, 2010)

Great exchange shop opened near me, so got Zombieland and Zodiac on Blu-Ray for £15.

Zombieland - How the fuck have I only just seen this? Hilarious, gory and decent characters (for a Zombie flick at least), the opening slo-mo zombie attack scene set to Metallica's 'For Whom The Bell Tolls' was brilliant.

Loved the surprise in the middle too, I somehow managed to avoid spoilers for that, so it was even more entertaining 

Oh, and Wichita? Would.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 5, 2010)

NVP said:


> Synecdoche, New York
> 
> Turned it off after 20 minutes.



Whaaa, that's the best bit. I was loving it to bits until about half way though or so where it became really rather shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 5, 2010)

I watched that doc erasing David on More 4.
Good idea but not half as interesting as I thought it would be. Dumb bugger gets caught by being an idiot, and did sod all to actually erase himself.


----------



## rollinder (May 5, 2010)

^ that pissed me off as he seemed so fucking clueless. (that and David Blunkett)

Superted - Trouble In Space part 1 &2
forgotton the theme tune was so discotastic  and Pertwee was Spotty lol


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2010)

fantastic mr fox. it was delightful. loved every minute of it and everything about it. the cussing, the running, kylie, jarvis singing. i can see why some would completely hate it though.


----------



## chazegee (May 5, 2010)

NVP said:


> Synecdoche, New York
> 
> Turned it off after 20 minutes.


 Good call, i wish I had.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2010)

wut? it's an astounding film. proper intricate. like seeing inside someone's mind.


----------



## chazegee (May 5, 2010)

Saw that Sky Captain one. Not as good as they say it is now or as bad as they said it was then. 

At least Jude Law was so bland it helped me came up with the concept of future movies in which the viewer's face and voice get transferred onto the parts of the Hero.


----------



## chazegee (May 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> like seeing inside someone's mind.



Depends who's mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Depends who's mind.



charlie kaufman's of course!


----------



## chazegee (May 5, 2010)

He's a talented writer, with a talented mind, but has an ability to crawl to far up it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2010)

i think that's what makes him so amazing.


----------



## Part 2 (May 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> fantastic mr fox. it was delightful. loved every minute of it and everything about it. the cussing, the running, kylie, jarvis singing. i can see why some would completely hate it though.



Watched that again the other night, my young un was killing himself laughing in parts, a wonderful film indeed


----------



## chazegee (May 5, 2010)

Being John Malkovich was great. 
Synecdoche. Lampshade. Party.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 5, 2010)

Just watched Tekkon Kinkreet amazing film best i have seen in ages.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Saw that Sky Captain one. Not as good as they say it is now or as bad as they said it was then.
> 
> At least Jude Law was so bland it helped me came up with the concept of future movies in which the viewer's face and voice get transferred onto the parts of the Hero.



Yipes that film is a howler. I have it on DVD but just can't sit though it and I can't say that for many films. I have tried three times but it's like wading though mud.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> wut? it's an astounding film. proper intricate. like seeing inside someone's mind.



I really thought this was one of the most fantastic things I had ever seen until about half or two thirds of the way though, where it seemed to lose it's way a bit and became predictable and dull. The craziness of reality blending with fiction seemed to get lost. 
However my disappointment in the second half is probably partly due to the fantastic amusingness of the first half. I had not been so hooked on a film in a long time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Being John Malkovich was great.



Now there is a shit film. Can't stand it.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 6, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Rock 'n' Roll cop is cool. Saw it years ago. Anthony Wong is always good to watch.



Yeah, think I'll watch it again soon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2010)

Watched Predator with Nanker Jnr last night.

I haven't seen it since it came out on VHS originally...when I really didn't like it.....but last night I found it quite enjoyable.

I did think that if you swapped out The Predator for John Rambo from First Blood and vica versa....you'd still have the same two films.

Anyway it was fun, and Arnie was quite watchable......

Nanker Jnr just worked his way through the Alien Quad....now he's onto the Predator films and then to the awful Alien Vs Predator films.

He's also got the Mariachi trilogy lined up.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 6, 2010)

There's a new 'Predators' film coming out this summer.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I really thought this was one of the most fantastic things I had ever seen until about half or two thirds of the way though, where it seemed to lose it's way a bit and became predictable and dull. The craziness of reality blending with fiction seemed to get lost.
> However my disappointment in the second half is probably partly due to the fantastic amusingness of the first half. I had not been so hooked on a film in a long time.



It really is a film of two halves - the first being very funny, surreal and coherent, with the second half being allowed to literally spiral in on itself, just as creative and intelligent.....and entertaining (I thought), but the shrinking  and replication of life, the claustrophobia,the darkening mood and sense of doom doesn't make for a shiny happy ending....life is death and all that!

I loved it......didn't get all of it, but I had fun with it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> There's a new 'Predators' film coming out this summer.



I'll let the kid know....he'll shrug his shoulders and say 'huh'.

That'll be excitement.


----------



## chazegee (May 6, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Now there is a shit film. Can't stand it.



Goddamit. Sometimes I feel people are only on the internet to talk and argue about stuff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Goddamit. Sometimes I feel people are only on the internet to talk and argue about stuff.



That's the power of bedrooms and keyboards.

It's a bit like The Lion, The Witch and Wardrobe......weedy little middle class kids go through the interweb and suddenly they deem themselves royalty that can take on everyone.....and win!

....but then they go back through and nothing has changed and they are still in surbiton, croyden, slough......wherever...and no one cares.


----------



## chazegee (May 6, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That's the power of bedrooms and keyboards.
> 
> It's a bit like The Lion, The Witch and Wardrobe......weedy little middle class kids go through the interweb and suddenly they deem themselves royalty that can take on everyone.....and win!
> 
> ....but then they go back through and nothing has changed and they are still in surbiton, croyden, slough......wherever...and no one cares.



But I'm not from the burbs! I'm from the city. 

More the Lion, The Witch and the self facilitating media node.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2010)

chazegee said:


> But I'm not from the burbs! I'm from the city.



Well, then I wasn't talking about you.....unless it applies.

I was talking the magic of the internet in general and it's ability to turn wimps into warriors at the touch of the CAPS LOCK key.


----------



## chazegee (May 6, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Well, then I wasn't talking about you.....unless it applies.



Carshalton.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Carshalton.



Sounds like a make of carpet.


----------



## chazegee (May 6, 2010)

I........I.......




I...........



Give you nice price?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> croyden, .





Nanker Phelge said:


> it's ability to turn wimps into warriors at the touch of the CAPS LOCK key.



(((ME)))


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It really is a film of two halves - the first being very funny, surreal and coherent, with the second half being allowed to literally spiral in on itself, just as creative and intelligent.....and entertaining (I thought), but the shrinking  and replication of life, the claustrophobia,the darkening mood and sense of doom doesn't make for a shiny happy ending....life is death and all that!
> 
> I loved it......didn't get all of it, but I had fun with it.



Yeah I know what you mean but, I began to guess where part two was going as well so it just didn't seem all that clever anymore either. 

I think I will watch it again soon and see if I still feel the same way. It sort of reminded me of 'Jacobs ladder' and maybe 'the i inside' in some ways.


----------



## Ax^ (May 6, 2010)

What dreams may come...


love the friggin visuals in this movie, just have to get it on blueray now


----------



## Yetman (May 6, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> What dreams may come...
> 
> 
> love the friggin visuals in this movie, just have to get it on blueray now



Ace arent they? 

I watched Hellboy 2. Another film with great visuals, a CGI beanfeast in fact. Sometimes got a bit confusing and the plot wasnt as good as the first but the style and graphics are what makes this movie


----------



## imposs1904 (May 6, 2010)

Dogs in Space


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2010)

Just watched the extra's to The Beat Is The Law, cracking wee thingymebob about the Sheffield music scene between the Cabs & Pulp (with a bit of each of them in it too).  One of the main features it is sold on is te 'mini-documentary' 'The Dolebusters' (a wee Sheffield day festival, held in the centre Againat Unemployment).  It lasts seven minutes.


----------



## rutabowa (May 6, 2010)

"The Virgin Suicides", bit shit, teen highschool movie with arty bits and "filosofy".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> (((ME)))



 If the HELMET fits


----------



## PacificOcean (May 6, 2010)

Several episodes of 30 Rock that were Sky+'ed

It's just the best comedy ever made.


----------



## chazegee (May 6, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Several episodes of 30 Rock that were Sky+'ed
> 
> It's just the best comedy ever made.



Yeah? I'm looking for something new, is it better than Curb?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 6, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Yeah? I'm looking for something new, is it better than Curb?



Nothing is better than Curb!


----------



## chazegee (May 7, 2010)

It's pretty good.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2010)

pretty pretty good


----------



## imposs1904 (May 9, 2010)

Dirty Pretty Things

Mediocre band but a brilliant film.


----------



## Scaggs (May 9, 2010)

belboid said:


> Just watched the extra's to The Beat Is The Law, cracking wee thingymebob about the Sheffield music scene between the Cabs & Pulp (with a bit of each of them in it too).  One of the main features it is sold on is te 'mini-documentary' 'The Dolebusters' (a wee Sheffield day festival, held in the centre Againat Unemployment).  It lasts seven minutes.



That looks great, just ordered it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 9, 2010)

One Armed Swordsman - 1967 Hong Kong sword and slash movie, good but I kept falling asleep 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_One-Armed_Swordsman


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2010)

watched District 9, really enjoyed it, thought it would be just a lot of special effects (which it was) but there was a narrative too


----------



## jonnyd1978 (May 9, 2010)

We've got 2012 to watch tonight, any good?

Stay clear of 'Up In The Air'. It's got George Clooney in it.  Did a daft thing last night and rushed into Blockbuster without doing a bit of research first and just picked up these 2 films. 

Anyway, hope 2012 is a better film tonight!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2010)

2012 is outrageously silly but a lot of fun


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, water lapping up against Mt. Everest.


----------



## Voley (May 9, 2010)

Watched a bit of 'Thirst', realised I'm sick to bloody death of vampires so put Series Three of Father Ted on and laughed lots instead.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 9, 2010)

Paranormal Activity on Sky Box Office.

What a crock O' shite.

Why was it billed as the scariest film ever made? Why did it get positive reviews from almost every critic on Rotten Tomatoes?  And why did it take three years to get a cinema release over here?

I have had gas bills that have been more scary.


----------



## wtfftw (May 9, 2010)

The Big Lebowski - have seen lots but I love it (plus I barely remember stuff I've watched or read).
Mamma Mia - I kept forgetting it was a musical. More enjoyable than I thought it would be tbh.


----------



## avu9lives (May 9, 2010)

Garden State / Classic little indie film about sum guy thats been on lithium since he was 10 yrs old/ pretty funny in parts

7 outta 10


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 9, 2010)

*Peppermint Candy* - oh my god...what an excellent Korean flick. Depressing reverse chronological story about a guy who chose the wrong woman...recommend (cos it's fuckin' scary and grim - hope my life don't turn out like this).


*Yes Men *- Docu-film about a couple of business-minded lefties. Great wind-ups. Recommend!


----------



## starfish (May 9, 2010)

Watched the Assassination of Richard Nixon last night. After about 10-15 minutes we realised we'd watched it before but had forgotten. 
A good little film.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 9, 2010)

I just watched Wristcutters


----------



## Part 2 (May 9, 2010)

starfish said:


> Watched the Assassination of Richard Nixon last night. After about 10-15 minutes we realised we'd watched it before but had forgotten.
> A good little film.



Great film that, surprised it's never mentioned much in this thread.

Just watched Kick Ass. Enjoyable daftness


----------



## Sunspots (May 9, 2010)

Last night, _Assault On Precinct 13_, plus my near-annual viewing of _Southern Comfort_.    

Today, the first three episodes of _The Sopranos_.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 10, 2010)

Ry Cooder.


----------



## Voley (May 10, 2010)

The Damned United. Really enjoyed it but felt it could have gone on a bit longer. The end seemed a bit tacked on. Still worth watching though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2010)

"District 9" - really enjoyed it and also made me realise I have a  wicked/vicious streak as



Spoiler



I giggled evily when people were blown up/vapourised and the  guy had his head torn off


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2010)

I watched the Island.

A great idea for a film Michael Bayed to death with the subtlety of a sledgehammer less than one third of the way in.


----------



## ooo (May 10, 2010)

I watched Alive.  
Based on a true story of plane crash over snowy mountains.
Not a good idea when you're about to fly.


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2010)

Sunday afternoon n eve

The Eagle Has Landed
The First Great Train Robbery
Crash  - telly


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

watched Hit man last night, stupid film, but I quite enjoyed it


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> watched Hit man last night, stupid film, but I quite enjoyed it



What happened in the end?
I fell asleep. Woke up and it was over.
And why do enemies stand in line directly to his side? And the Hitman does the cross gun thing....


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Sunday afternoon n eve
> 
> *The Eagle Has Landed
> *The First Great Train Robbery
> Crash  - telly



Sutherlands crap oirash accent is the one bum note in an otherwise brilliant Boys Own adventure.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

rewatched *Peppermint Candy* again!
Was talking to someone and she said it was an actual time-travel movie. So I saw it again, yep - he travels in time to the point he was most happiest in life/falling in love...


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

**SPOILER**



100% masahiko said:


> What happened in the end?
> I fell asleep. Woke up and it was over.
> And why do enemies stand in line directly to his side? And the Hitman does the cross gun thing....



SPOILER

he took out the Russian president - and most of the special forces, then allowed himself to be captured by interpol, the CIA then pulled a manourvre on Interpol, stopped them in the road, and he escapes while their arguing about juristiction, he then kills someone who looked like him, and gives the body to the interpol guy, telling him that he can blame the dead guy for all the killing, then he saved the life of the Russian Chick by killing another assassin, and vanishes until the sequel 

fuck, I remember too much of that plot


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> SPOILER
> 
> he took out the Russian president - and most of the special forces, then allowed himself to be captured by interpol, the CIA then pulled a manourvre on Interpol, stopped them in the road, and he escapes while their arguing about juristiction, he then kills someone who looked like him, and gives the body to the interpol guy, telling him that he can blame the dead guy for all the killing, then he saved the life of the Russian Chick by killing another assassin, and vanishes until the sequel
> 
> fuck, I remember too much of that plot



Hang on but didn't the Russian president get killed earlier? Or wasn't that the president he hit with the sniper rifle?


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Hang on but didn't the Russian president get killed earlier? Or wasn't that the president he hit with the sniper rifle?



they did a "face off" moment and grafted the face of the real president on to another guy... who hitman then killed


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Hang on but didn't the Russian president get killed earlier? Or wasn't that the president he hit with the sniper rifle?



that was a double!!!


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> they did a "face off" moment and grafted the face of the real president on to another guy... who hitman then killed



I forgot that bit - crucual to the integrity of the plot


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I forgot that bit - crucual to the integrity of the plot



was the plot important in this movie?


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> tbh the plot was a  shit overblow leon rip off :/



I know, but it had lots of guns and explosions


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I know, but it had lots of guns and explosions



aye and at least the side kick was legal at least


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 10, 2010)

Graphed his face onto someone else and then hire Hitman to kill that someone else?

That is the most ridiculous thing I've heard.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2010)

enchanted - i loved this! 
it starts off as a standard twee disney film then goes psychedelic by casting its characters into the real world. i'm sure more cynical people would hate it but it put a massive grin on my face


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

The pilot episode of Sons of Anarchy.

Really, really good, I thought. Best TV pilot I've seen in yonks. Looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> The pilot episode of Sons of Anarchy.
> 
> Really, really good, I thought. Best TV pilot I've seen in yonks. Looking forward to seeing the rest.



Excellent show. Still can't get over the fact that the actor who plays Jax is British! And that Gemma is Leela from Futurama


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2010)

Jax started his career on Byker Grove 

Sons of Anarchy is my second favourite recent american import after true blood


I watched ep 4 of Treme which was so-so. The show very much is a kind of soap at the moment. A realism and fairly gritty one but its very much 'Lives and loves' stuff so far. I'm sticking with as the writing is solid and you get to play spot the Wire actor.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

He is? She is? Oh, yeah, Katey Sagal! And he was in Queer as Folk!?!

Wow. 

I've got the whole of the 1st series downloaded, so looking forward to that. It's rare for me to end a pilot show wanting to know more like this... but I already feel quite attached to Jax and worried about the obvious tensions between him and Clay (reasons for which became clearer at the end of the show).

Plus, y'know, it's got bikes in it. I'm a sucker for bikes.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> He is? She is? Oh, yeah, Katey Sagal! And he was in Queer as Folk!?!
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I've got the whole of the 1st series downloaded, so looking forward to that. It's rare for me to end a pilot show wanting to know more like this... but I already feel quite attached to Jax and worried about the obvious tensions between him and Clay (reasons for which became clearer at the end of the show).



Yeah, think you'll enjoy it. Don't forget to look out for the One Niners (gang last seen in The Shield)...

I'm on Season 2 on Bravo & it's even more engrossing.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2010)

It all gets very Hamlet...


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 11, 2010)




----------



## imposs1904 (May 11, 2010)

Step Brothers

Funnier than I thought it would be and a nice viewing lift after watching the shite that was Hollywood Homicide.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 11, 2010)

Part of a british tv show called Misfits. About some ABSO kids with special powers. It was hilarious.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2010)

Misfits is fucking ace  due for a new series as well. It has humour and an entirely arseholish Irish kid who continues to be a total piss taking cunt throughout the series


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Misfits is fucking ace  due for a new series as well. It has humour and an entirely arseholish Irish kid who continues to be a total piss taking cunt throughout the series



In this episode, they kill two social workers, then bury them under a bridge.

It doesn't sound amusing in the telling, but it was extremely funny.


----------



## madamv (May 11, 2010)

The Lost Boys, Keifer is swoonsome


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> In this episode, they kill two social workers, then bury them under a bridge.
> 
> It doesn't sound amusing in the telling, but it was extremely funny.



I've seen the whole lot fella. It is ball-ache funny. Wait till you get to the time travel episode


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 12, 2010)




----------



## chazegee (May 12, 2010)

Sex, Drugs and Rock and Roll.
Very good, although didn't really focus on the dark side much. It didn't explain why Denise and the band were always miserable. Still, _Why let the truth get in the way of a good story_ *was* the opening line.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 12, 2010)

The Omega Man


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> The Omega Man



Nice - have you tried this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Man_on_Earth_(1964_film)


----------



## soluble duck (May 12, 2010)

Watched Survival of the Dead yesterday. Its a Romero zombie film, but happens to be probably the worst zombie film I have seen. The plot, action and dialogue was so bad it was hard to watch.

Also watched, although the day before yesterday, Kick Ass which I enjoyed as it was good fun. I didn't get why there was all that hoo-ha about Hit Girl being over sexualized, she was violent but no hint of sexuality imo, although one character does say about her:

'I think I am in Love

-'You know she's about 11?'

'I am willing to save myself for her when she hits 18'

I suppose this was the Daily Mail talking about it and they could find peadophilia in anything, the pervs


----------



## Sadken (May 12, 2010)

I thought Kick Ass was over stylised pap.  Really didn't give a fuck about anyone in the entire film, good or bad.


----------



## avu9lives (May 12, 2010)

Sadken said:


> I thought Kick Ass was over stylised pap.  Really didn't give a fuck about anyone in the entire film, good or bad.


 
Personality failure


----------



## imposs1904 (May 13, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Nice - have you tried this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Man_on_Earth_(1964_film)



I'll need to look out for it. Cheers for the tip.


----------



## revol68 (May 13, 2010)

Sadken said:


> I thought Kick Ass was over stylised pap.  Really didn't give a fuck about anyone in the entire film, good or bad.



that's cos you're fuckwit.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 13, 2010)

Dick

Nice idea for a film but not that funny.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 13, 2010)

Murder Ahoy! with Margaret Rutherford. 

She is a fantastic Marple.


----------



## Sadken (May 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> that's cos you're fuckwit.



Rather be a fuckwit than....I'm sorry, I don't think we've met.


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2010)

Next...

watchable switch off your brain at the door nicolas cage movie


----------



## rutabowa (May 13, 2010)

i watched "He Just Not That Into You" last night, awesome... and "Cannibal Holocaust", up to the ritual punishment for adultery scene.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 13, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i watched "He Just Not That Into You" last night, awesome... and "Cannibal Holocaust", *up to the ritual punishment for adultery scene.*



why did that bit make you turn it off?


----------



## rutabowa (May 13, 2010)

i wasn't that bothered, my girlfriend wanted to watch that other film though and i had seen it before. it is pretty unpleasant however.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 13, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i wasn't that bothered, my girlfriend wanted to watch that other film though and i had seen it before. it is pretty unpleasant however.



what do you expect from a film called cannibal holocaust? I made my ex girlfriend cry by showing her wisconsin death trip


----------



## rutabowa (May 13, 2010)

we have both watched it together before, she is into it. i've got the special edition 2 disc unrated DVD, where you can turn the animal cruelty scenes off and on. i'll look up that Wisconsin film.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2010)

Quite fancy the pictures tonight 

Not been doing many films of late, mostly doing series after series of stuff. Anything good on at the Ritzy?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 13, 2010)

The Ghost is well good.

If you like political thrillers...


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 13, 2010)

Just watched good will hunting.


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2010)

Me & Orson Welles.

Excelant movie, the blokes who play Joseph Cotten and Mr Welles get them down just right, and it's a funny, touching and (probably) insightful wee gem.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 14, 2010)

belboid said:


> Me & Orson Welles.
> 
> Excelant movie, the blokes who play Joseph Cotten and Mr Welles get them down just right, and it's a funny, touching and (probably) insightful wee gem.



I quite like Richard Linklater, I watched dazed and confused last night and I have quite a few of his other films to watch including Me & Orson Welles, Fast Food Nation and A Scanner Darkly.


----------



## rutabowa (May 14, 2010)

i watched the Blair Witch 2, i was all laughing at it and saying it was the worst film i'd ever seen at the start then about half way through i got totally terrified by it and had horribel nightmares all night


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I quite like Richard Linklater, I watched dazed and confused last night and I have quite a few of his other films to watch including Me & Orson Welles, Fast Food Nation and A Scanner Darkly.



I didn't think much to Fast Food Nation, and he should have been shot for Before Sunrise/Sunset, but otherwise he's done a lot of cracking movies. I think this one may be my favouritest


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2010)

Latest Treme. It really isn't getting any more eventful. It shapes up or I sack it off


----------



## imposs1904 (May 14, 2010)

Little Children

The novel was better.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 14, 2010)

jer said:


> Excellent show. Still can't get over the fact that the actor who plays Jax is British! And that Gemma is Leela from Futurama



6 episodes in now, they just burned the tatt off the ex-soa guy's back. 

Fucking LOVING this show.  

Although, keep expecting Gemma to say "Fry...!"

I want a Harley.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 14, 2010)

I started watching some Jean Claude Van Damme film last night called the Quest. it had scenes that were lifted straight out of Once Upon A Time In America....even the music was similar, and they had characters that looked liked characters in the film.....most bizarre....and then it became a swashbuckling pirate caper and Roger Moore appeared as a salty old sea dog.....and then it became some bizarre Muay Thai Fight Movie.....then I fell alseep...

...most odd.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2010)

I fucking love the massive Sam Crow carved wooden table they have in the chapel.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 14, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I fucking love the massive Sam Crow carved wooden table they have in the chapel.



Indeed. The whole thing's so cool. Well, apart from them being a bit of a gang of fuckup bastards.

I almost want to move to Cali and join an MC. Except I'm a pussy.


----------



## chazegee (May 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I started watching some Jean Claude Van Damme film last night.



JCVD is a good one, if you've not seen it!


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2010)

chazegee said:
			
		

> JCVD is a good one, if you've not seen it!



Yup, really enjoyed it ^ 

His monologue to the camera is excellent.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 14, 2010)

belboid said:


> I didn't think much to Fast Food Nation, and he should have been shot for Before Sunrise/Sunset, but otherwise he's done a lot of cracking movies. I think this one may be my favouritest



I just watched Me & Orson Welles and its actually really good I didn't think I would like it.


----------



## blairsh (May 15, 2010)

Just watched Hellride. It does have Vinnie Jones in it, but it is  in despite of that quite a worthwhile 80minutes.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 15, 2010)

Bubba Ho-tep

Excellent comedy-horror.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 15, 2010)

Guitar Wolf 69 comeback. 

I was in Tokyo the day they filmed it but had a gig on so didn't go. I saw Seji at Yokohama station though. Anyway, it was a bit of a let down. Not enough action. I quite like how Sejis guitar slowly goes more and more out of tune until it's just a mess at the end. He never attempts to tune it once.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 15, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> Bubba Ho-tep
> 
> Excellent comedy-horror.



Yes it is!


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 15, 2010)

Harry Brown - Nonsense. More hoodies. Killers. Estates. Bollocks. It's a bit like an unfunny version of Death Wish 3. Cocks.


----------



## Sunspots (May 15, 2010)

Bit of a headtwister.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Harry Brown - Nonsense. More hoodies. Killers. Estates. Bollocks. It's a bit like an unfunny version of Death Wish 3. Cocks.




Mr. QofG's watched that on the plane when we went to Hong Kong earlier this year rather than "Wolverine". Now I know "Wolverine" is not great art but mutant superheroes plus Hugh Jackman's bare chest against Michael Caine and hoodies...I know where my beady eyes were going to be directed!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 15, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's watched that on the plane when we went to Hong Kong earlier this year rather than "Wolverine". Now I know "Wolverine" is not great art but mutant superheroes plus Hugh Jackman's bare chest against Michael Caine and hoodies...I know where my beady eyes were going to be directed!



Jack Carter could kick Wolverine up and down the street then back again.

That Wolverine, he's a genetically modified fighting machine, but he's outta shape, and for Carter it's a full time job!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 16, 2010)

Watched Predator 2 with Jnr. I'd never seen it before.

Danny Glover is a shit action hero. His performace demonstrated to me that Arnie really does have a place in cinema.

*One Question*: How did that big ass space ship get under an LA Tenement block without anyone noticing, but made a big fuck off burn a hole in the earth mess when it took off?


----------



## llion (May 16, 2010)

Waiting for Guffman - Hilarious. The second best of the Christopher Guest/Michael McKean/Harry Shearer films IMO. Not as funny as Spinal Tap but possibly funnier than Best in Show and A Mighty Wind.


----------



## mentalchik (May 16, 2010)

Daybreakers - not bad, quite enjoyable take on vampires etc
The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus - okish, bit too long but liked the look of it
Pandorum - fairly entertaining tosh in space


----------



## silverfish (May 16, 2010)

District 9, which was great

Australia (desperation set in) was absolute fucking pump, managed about 20 minutes of it


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2010)

silverfish said:
			
		

> District 9, which was great
> 
> Australia (desperation set in) was absolute fucking pump, managed about 20 minutes of it



I need to watch District 9 again. Normally am a sucker for that type of film but it did not click first time around.


----------



## Part 2 (May 16, 2010)

episodes 1-3 of Our Friends in the North. First rewatch, still stands up as a top piece of television. At first I thought it had dated a little but the writing is excellent.


----------



## Jackobi (May 16, 2010)

Kick Ass - absolute garbage requiring the intellectuality of a dead fly.


----------



## revol68 (May 17, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Kick Ass - absolute garbage requiring the intellectuality of a dead fly.



it must be tough having the intellectual prowess of a flea.


----------



## revol68 (May 17, 2010)

Martyr's: A really brutal french horror, really "enjoyed", was certainly rather captivating, though it kind of lost it's impact towards the end.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2010)

The Darjeeling Limited

Very enjoyable


----------



## revol68 (May 17, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> The Darjeeling Limited
> 
> Very enjoyable



Wes Anderson is a cunt.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Wes Anderson is a cunt.



Come again ?


----------



## avu9lives (May 17, 2010)

Bringing up Baby!  Probably the funniest screwball comedy ever. (IMHO) "Laugh" A nearly wet me pants


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Wes Anderson is a cunt.



Even if he is (I don't know him personally) I can let him off for Rushmore alone.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2010)

the imaginarium of doctor loadofoldbollocks


----------



## chazegee (May 17, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> the imaginarium of doctor loadofoldbollocks



Yep.

Twin warriors was not though.


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Martyr's: A really brutal french horror, really "enjoyed", was certainly rather captivating, though it kind of lost it's impact towards the end.



i agree, if they had ended it with the bolt head woman scuttling around making animal noises it would have been a properly horrific film, all that philosophy stuff in the last 3rd was a bit boring.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Kick Ass - absolute garbage requiring the intellectuality of a dead fly.



Did someone tell you it was an intellectual film?   Or are you insulting the intelligence of the people that enjoyed it?

I liked it.   Certainly a more adult version of a superhero movie with healthy doses of cynicism.

Watched In Bruges again at the weekend....just can't go wrong with that one.


----------



## Jackobi (May 17, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Did someone tell you it was an intellectual film?   Or are you insulting the intelligence of the people that enjoyed it?



I can see why it appeals to 13 year-old, homophobic [OMG she thinks I iz a fag!1!], frat boys, otherwise it was just mind-numbingly pathetic. I expected something more like Kill Bill after reading all of the hype, it is just bad, teen comedy at best.

"It it so like, pwns, like when like the little girl says like, "Cunts", like that is so like rad, man."

I should have trusted my instinct and avoided, but each to their own.


----------



## Jackobi (May 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it must be tough having the intellectual prowess of a flea.



Yeah, I feel sorry for Jane Goldman.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> I can see why it appeals to 13 year-old, homophobic [OMG she thinks I iz a fag!1!], frat boys, otherwise it was just mind-numbingly pathetic...


I'm neither 13 nor homophobic.   I enjoyed it.

If I don't like a film, I don't feel the need to insult others.   Unlike some cunts around here.


----------



## Jackobi (May 17, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> If I don't like a film, I don't feel the need to insult others.   Unlike some cunts around here.



Actually, thinking about it, there was one scene in it which I did find amusing.



Spoiler: kick ass scene



When Nicholas Cage was shooting his daughter in the chest to test her bulletproof vest


That was a bit WTF?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2010)

Yeah that was original.   Part of the trouble with Kick Ass is that one of the main characters is very young - which implies it's targetted at young people.

Now...with DVD/net/cable...it probably *is* targetted at them in the long term, but it's original release I saw mainly as for an adult (movie educated) audience.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> I can see why it appeals to 13 year-old, homophobic [OMG she thinks I iz a fag!1!], frat boys, otherwise it was just mind-numbingly pathetic. I expected something more like Kill Bill after reading all of the hype, it is just bad, teen comedy at best.
> 
> "It it so like, pwns, like when like the little girl says like, "Cunts", like that is so like rad, man."
> 
> I should have trusted my instinct and avoided, but each to their own.



It was great weirdo.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Wes Anderson is a cunt.


 The Irish troll from Libcom.com


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2010)

odd stalking


----------



## imposs1904 (May 17, 2010)

The Likely Lads

The 1976 film.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2010)

the assassination of jesse james by the coward robert ford. this nearly 3 hour movie was almost ruined by the MASSIVE spoiler in the title.
and he took his sweet fucking time doing it.
nice photography. good ACTING. i shall never watch it again.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 18, 2010)

I watched a canadian film called Pontypool. A viral horror film set in a radion station. Had the always dependable Steve McHattie.

Low Budget, nice set up, enjoyed it a lot, but fizzled a bit towards the end.....not sure the idea for the virus was fully thought through....but then again, I could just be bieng thick and didn't understand what it was getting at towards the end.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 18, 2010)

the hangover (for the millionth time, i love that movie  )


----------



## belboid (May 18, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> and he took his sweet fucking time doing it.



somewhere in the region of three hours?


----------



## butchersapron (May 18, 2010)

Valhalla Rising - Nicolas Winding Refn's failed attempt to do an Aguirre - he removed it of all the latter's poltivcal edge, instead making it a personal psyche type journey that came off as pompous and self-indulgent. Plus, one of the main characters looked and spoke just like George Galoway which tended to undermine its 'serious' nature for me. I did enjoy it despite knowing it wasn't working.


----------



## Sunspots (May 18, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Valhalla Rising - Nicolas Winding Refn's failed attempt to do an Aguirre - he removed it of all the latter's poltivcal edge, instead making it a personal psyche type journey that came off as pompous and self-indulgent. Plus, one of the main characters looked and spoke just like George Galoway which tended to undermine its 'serious' nature for me. I did enjoy it despite knowing it wasn't working.



It is indeed self-indulgent; style over content.  And as you say, _Aguirre_ did this kind of story so much better.  

That said, I did get quite immersed in this one though.



butchersapron said:


> one of the main characters looked and spoke just like George Galoway



True.


----------



## rutabowa (May 18, 2010)

i watched Suburbia, a punk film from 1983 that someone here suggested, it is now my favourite film ever, i love the monotone wooden acting, it is so serious.


----------



## Sunspots (May 18, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i watched Suburbia, a punk film from 1983 that someone here suggested, it is now my favourite film ever, i love the monotone wooden acting, it is so serious.



I saw this in the late eighties, probably a rented video.  All I can remember now is that Flea's in it.


----------



## rutabowa (May 18, 2010)

yeah he is good, well he is right for the film anyway.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2010)

We watched Moon last night, good film. A little slow in places but at just over an hour and a half it doesn't affect the film overall. Nicely poignant story, with some decent if circumspect social commentary.

Worth watching, especially for those that like both Bladerunner and Silent Running.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 18, 2010)

Moon's actually worth watching twice - because of its nature.   Rockwell's turn as J Hammer in Iron Man 2 is a bit lacklustre but you can only work with the tools you're given.


----------



## Revolver (May 18, 2010)

Watched The French Connection for the first time. Liked it alot, good acting and well shot but maybe a little out dated in it's pacing. Mind you, I found myself appreciating some of the slower moments so probably not such a fault on the whole. Heard so much about the film since forever it was always going to be hard to ignore the rep.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Moon's actually worth watching twice - because of its nature.   Rockwell's turn as J Hammer in Iron Man 2 is a bit lacklustre but you can only work with the tools you're given.



Twice? Not sure what there was to get a second time tbh, am thinking I might buy it as it sits well within the science fiction lineage I like...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Worth watching, especially for those that like both Bladerunner and Silent Running.



I like Moon, Silent Running. Bladerunner is shite.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2010)

Bladerunner is not shite. It is a classic of eighties sci fi. And yes I do prefer the version with the v/o


----------



## nicksonic (May 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Bladerunner is not shite. It is a classic of eighties sci fi. And yes I do prefer the version with the v/o



i've recently purchased that, haven't watched it yet.

i _did_ just watch 'damien: omen II'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> And yes I do prefer the version with the v/o



Jesus wept. What's left for me to make fun of now?


----------



## rollinder (May 18, 2010)

One Foot In The Grave - Dreamland (the one where Margaret does a runner and Victor & the police thinks she's chucked herself in the canal) remembered the dead man's shoes and tramp rejection of the Noel Edmonds jumper scenes plus most of the last half or so & the gossiping to total strangers but no memory of Victor being molested by a PG tips chimp at the village fate.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Bladerunner is not shite. It is a classic of eighties sci fi. And yes I do prefer the version with the v/o



bladerunner _is_ shite.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2010)

No it isn't. It is a visually beautiful examination on the nature of what it means to be human.

Of course, PK Dicks wrote it better even if he had actual robotics rather than organic ones. There is a hauntingly melencholic aside where Deckard thinks he has found a real toad but it turns out to be another robot pet. The film missed that out, the whole doomed thing of people keeping expensive pets or robots to keep in line with some post World War Terminus philosophy.

Also, they should have worked the Penfield Mood Organ in there somewhere. Deckards wife dialing for depression is a great comment on the ennui of middle class suburban stay home wives of that era. Or just PK on an amphy rant. Either way, it is a great idea and should have been in the film.


----------



## nicksonic (May 18, 2010)

daryl hannah also had awesome hair


----------



## boskysquelch (May 18, 2010)

_Valhalla Rising_....dope!!!111


----------



## ramjamclub (May 19, 2010)

Leningrad 6/10
gives a bit of an insight into the siege on Leningrad WWII


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> No it isn't. It is a visually beautiful examination on the nature of what it means to be human.
> 
> Of course, PK Dicks wrote it better even if he had actual robotics rather than organic ones. There is a hauntingly melencholic aside where Deckard thinks he has found a real toad but it turns out to be another robot pet. The film missed that out, the whole doomed thing of people keeping expensive pets or robots to keep in line with some post World War Terminus philosophy.
> 
> Also, they should have worked the Penfield Mood Organ in there somewhere. Deckards wife dialing for depression is a great comment on the ennui of middle class suburban stay home wives of that era. Or just PK on an amphy rant. Either way, it is a great idea and should have been in the film.



The 'andys' are organic though.  The Mood Organ is supposed to help uplift people, but his wife, Iran, decides to turn the dial the other way, and make her already crap emotional state worse.  His wife indulging herself in a depression is pretty much why at the start he goes out to catch the rouges, to earn enough money to buy a real animal (instead of say, an electric sheep), because he thinks this gift will help save his marriage.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> No it isn't. It is a visually beautiful examination on the nature of what it means to be human.
> 
> Of course, PK Dicks wrote it better even if he had actual robotics rather than organic ones. There is a hauntingly melencholic aside where Deckard thinks he has found a real toad but it turns out to be another robot pet. The film missed that out, the whole doomed thing of people keeping expensive pets or robots to keep in line with some post World War Terminus philosophy.
> 
> Also, they should have worked the Penfield Mood Organ in there somewhere. Deckards wife dialing for depression is a great comment on the ennui of middle class suburban stay home wives of that era. Or just PK on an amphy rant. Either way, it is a great idea and should have been in the film.



Yeah, you are just highlighting more reasons that the film is not 'all that' and misses some of the better points. 
It's a rather boring film that looks nice enough. I can't stand films that need some sort of voice over to let you know whats going on. I have seen the vo less version once and it was far less irritating but still rather boring. 
OK, it's not a terrible film, but I do feel that it has been put on an unwarranted pedestal as a film giant. 

I used to have a copy when it first came out on VHS, it had one of those massive plastic molded book style cases.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> And yes I do prefer the version with the v/o



have you watched it lately? I thought similarly, or at least, I thought that I did really really like the voiceover, until I actually watched it again (as well as the other four versions on the DVD).  Good idea, but just too badly done. Ford really obviously doesn't care about it, doesn't think it's well written - as it isn't in a few places - and puts sod all effort in.  And that's before we get to the scenes that were cut.

otherwuise, you are right tho, Bladerunner is magnificent, quite possibly the best sci-fi ever made, far better than Moon, which is very enjoyable, but doesn't have the rewatchability or the depth to it.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't stand films that need some sort of voice over to let you know whats going on.



It doesn't 'need it,' it's goodness (bearing in mind what I say above) is to do with how it fits into the genre playfulness.


----------



## punchdrunkme (May 19, 2010)

Sin Nombre, cracking film. 9/10

Also got loads on the ipod to get stuck into on the train today, win


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 19, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I used to have a copy when it first came out on VHS, it had one of those massive plastic molded book style cases.



My old Escape from New York tape is a bit like that.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> The 'andys' are organic though.  The Mood Organ is supposed to help uplift people, but his wife, Iran, decides to turn the dial the other way, and make her already crap emotional state worse.  His wife indulging herself in a depression is pretty much why at the start he goes out to catch the rouges, to earn enough money to buy a real animal (instead of say, an electric sheep), because he thinks this gift will help save his marriage.



I'm thinking of the humanoid claws from second nature- theWounded Soldier, The David etc.

Although I could swear in DADOES when deckard shoots an and cogs and wheels come out.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> have you watched it lately? I thought similarly, or at least, I thought that I did really really like the voiceover, until I actually watched it again (as well as the other four versions on the DVD).  Good idea, but just too badly done. Ford really obviously doesn't care about it, doesn't think it's well written - as it isn't in a few places - and puts sod all effort in.  And that's before we get to the scenes that were cut.
> 
> otherwuise, you are right tho, Bladerunner is magnificent, quite possibly the best sci-fi ever made, far better than Moon, which is very enjoyable, but doesn't have the rewatchability or the depth to it.



Actually, no. They only ever play the d/c on the TV. I might have to get this collectors edition thing.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm thinking of the humanoid claws from second nature- theWounded Soldier, The David etc.
> 
> Although I could swear in DADOES when deckard shoots an and cogs and wheels come out.



You must be mixed up.  An illustration of this is when the competing and sadistic bounty hunter Phil Resch catches up with Deckard and shoots a female under the alias Luba Luft in the stomach with his laser.  He dislikes andys and did it to make that particular one feel pain before 'dying.'  Deckard puts it out of it's misery.  The andys are artificial, but biologically pretty much like humans, not bits of metal and wiring and circuit board hidden under flesh.


----------



## nicksonic (May 19, 2010)

'state of play'. thought it was pretty good.

question - should i watch the bbc series? how similar are they...?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2010)

i haven't seen the film but it's got russell crowe in it. say no more.


----------



## nicksonic (May 19, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i haven't seen the film but it's got russell crowe in it. say no more.



i thought he was ok, although i haven't seen many films with him in, only 'gladiator' off the top of my head.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2010)

finally got round to watching up

fun movie... but   man   do those old  men have good upper body  strength


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 19, 2010)

Today I watched Suburbia, Slc Punk, forgetting sarah marshall and wassup rockers.


----------



## avu9lives (May 20, 2010)

Sex Drugs and Rock and Roll..  9/10 Feckin loved it!


----------



## zenie (May 20, 2010)

I've loved you so long - beautiful dark and mysterious, loved the dynamic between Kristin Scott Thomas, Elsa Zylberstein


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas.  Not that great.  

Worried about the Boy.  Interesting only in as much as a half-told bedtime story.


----------



## Yetman (May 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas.  Not that great.
> 
> Worried about the Boy.  Interesting only in as much as a half-told bedtime story.



Watch Boy A, thats pretty good.

About a Boy isnt though, dont watch that EVAR


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Watch Boy A, thats pretty good.
> 
> About a Boy isnt though, dont watch that EVAR



Seen Boy A - aye, okay that

About a Boy - int that the Nick Hornby thing?  Not very interesting

Have you seen Boy oh Boy? 50s musical?


----------



## rutabowa (May 20, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Today I watched Suburbia, Slc Punk, forgetting sarah marshall and wassup rockers.



the 1983 Suburbia?


----------



## imposs1904 (May 20, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Today I watched Suburbia, Slc Punk, forgetting sarah marshall and wassup rockers.



SLC Punk is a great film.


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2010)

Finally got round to watching Dogtooth - can't say i was impressed. Don't understand all the good reviews. Haneke lite with lots of 'we are weird' chucked in.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 20, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> the 1983 Suburbia?



1984 i think with Flea only watched it because it was mentioned earlier on in this thread.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2010)

Last night was just one episode of Angel before passing out. 

Off out to watch American: The Bill Hicks Story tonight which should be interesting.


----------



## rutabowa (May 20, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> 1984 i think with Flea only watched it because it was mentioned earlier on in this thread.



me too. what as your favourite line? mine was "if my dad finds us here he's gonna shit twinkies".
"wisconsin death trip" that you recommended has just arrrived.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 20, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> me too. what as your favourite line? mine was "if my dad finds us here he's gonna shit twinkies".
> "wisconsin death trip" that you recommended has just arrrived.



I liked the bit at the funeral when they beat that girls dad and it cuts to the Vandals plating Pat Brown.


----------



## rutabowa (May 20, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I liked the bit at the funeral when they beat that girls dad and it cuts to the Vandals plating Pat Brown.




yeah that scene is great, the wooden acting really makes it, it is a bit like that reveal scene in "Festen" but even more wtf, and also hilarious at the same time.


----------



## ooo (May 20, 2010)

Watched Everybody's Fine with Robert De Niro on the plane.

I thought it would be some funny haha comedy.
But no, it even made me cry a bit.

Recommend.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 20, 2010)

ooo said:


> Watched *Everybody's Fine with Robert De Niro on the plane*.


That is an awesome movie title.


----------



## ooo (May 20, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That is an awesome movie title.



LOL!



Also watched Brothers.
It didn't disappoint.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2010)

The Nest.

The French thing as, probably, recommended by someone on here.  Very fine, and only a tad absurd.


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2010)

It's alreet


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 20, 2010)

A bit of fun is all.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 20, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> yeah that scene is great, the wooden acting really makes it, it is a bit like that reveal scene in "Festen" but even more wtf, and also hilarious at the same time.



Is that a Dogma 95, I will check it out.


----------



## rutabowa (May 20, 2010)

yes it is, one of my greatest films. it's nothing like Suburbia btw but do watch i think you might like it.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 20, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> yes it is, one of my greatest films. it's nothing like Suburbia btw but do watch i think you might like it.



I don't think it will be like Suburbia as I read the review on amazon. I watch a lot of films that people have mentioned on this thread. Some I like and so I don't. The only dogme 95 films that I have watched are The Idiots and Julien Donkey-Boy but were pretty good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 20, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I don't think it will be like Suburbia as I read the review on amazon. .



The whole thing is up on you tube. Watch the lot for free.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 20, 2010)

Legion. Religious twaddle, but some good car crash scenes.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 20, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The whole thing is up on you tube. Watch the lot for free.



I don't watch films on my computer, I like to watch them on my tv.


----------



## rollinder (May 20, 2010)

Keeping Up Appearances - The New Vicar
early episode from episode 1, they'd got the main plotlines pretty much established already. Weird seeing Rose as Edna from Emmerdale.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 20, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I don't watch films on my computer, I like to watch them on my tv.



Me too. Though I have watched some (very little though) TV on my computer as I have a sofa just in front of my monitor. However I was just offering a free viewing, you could see if you liked it or not. 
You could always burn it to DVD and watch it on TV.


----------



## chazegee (May 20, 2010)

It might get loud.

The Edge is surprisingly cool.


----------



## nicksonic (May 20, 2010)

'stealing beauty'.


----------



## thriller (May 20, 2010)

Valhalla Rising.

Loved it!


----------



## imposs1904 (May 22, 2010)

Harold Becker's 1972 adaptation of the Alan Sillitoe short story, The Ragman's Daughter.


----------



## dlx1 (May 23, 2010)

The Bucket List 
Jack Nicholson & Morgan Freeman


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 23, 2010)

just watched Happiness


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 23, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> just watched Happiness



I like it. 

I don't like that my DVD is 4:3


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 23, 2010)

also watched everything is illuminated which i really liked.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 23, 2010)

Valentines day 7/10
very saccharine ending


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 23, 2010)

Elephant the Gus Van Sant film about high school shootings


----------



## ramjamclub (May 23, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Elephant the Gus Van Sant film about high school shootings



The contrast with the  film I've just seen couldn't be bigger


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 23, 2010)

*The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call - New Orleans* - very entertaining. Cage has at last made a great film!!


----------



## Lea (May 24, 2010)

Prince of Persia. I found it very entertaining. Jake Gyllenhaal is looking very hot!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Elephant the Gus Van Sant film about high school shootings



I'm still not 100% sure what I make of that one. Quietly horrific and strangely compelling.


----------



## butchersapron (May 24, 2010)

La Prima Linea/The Front Line - pretty decent film about the small Italian armed group of that name. MIles better than crap like baader-meinhoff. Usual approach - showed the self-defeating dynamics of isolated armed struggle, the splits between the harder than hard and those who could see where they were going. The politics of the PL were a lot more interesting that the robo-marxism of the larger groups but this was never really covered. 

One odd detail - early in the film when Sergio Segio (the main bloke) opens a draw just before his arrest there's a gun lying besides a copy of Quaderni Rossi - the journal which is seen as the start point for operaismo. Now QR had stopped publishing after only 6 few issues in the mid 60s so i can only assume that this was either a deliberate choice on the part of the film-makers to suggest that the roots of left-wing armed struggle in Italy lay with this group/approach (not with the wider social conditions, the fascists within the state bureaucracy and their strategy of tension etc) - or that it was an accidental mistep in afilm that genmerally kept the historical details accurate. Either way, it jars with the narrative that the film went on to establish -  that
PL saw themselves as a direct continuation of 'the men in the mountains' - the partisans, inlcluding a synmbolic (and historically accurate) passover of arms from the latter to the former.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 24, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> *The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call - New Orleans* - very entertaining. Cage has at last made a great film!!



No doubt Werner Herzog was happy to have helped him out in the making of this great film


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No doubt Werner Herzog was happy to have helped him out in the making of this great film



Oh I forgot about him!!! 
Werner Herzog...what an unfortunate name.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2010)

Raising Arizona?
Vampires Kiss?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Raising Arizona?
> Vampires Kiss?



Face Off.
Bangkok Dangerous.
Knowing.
Ghostrider.
Wicker Man.
National Treaure.


I do like him in Valley Girl though.


----------



## butchersapron (May 24, 2010)

Birdy
Wild at Heart
Red Rock West


----------



## butchersapron (May 24, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Face Off.
> Bangkok Dangerous.
> Knowing.
> Ghostrider.
> ...



But a list of shit films doesn't mean he's never made a great film. He's made - or been in - a fair few.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 24, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> But a list of shit films doesn't mean he's never made a great film. He's made - or been in - a fair few.



Yeah, I was just thinking of him recently.

Raising Arizona and Wild at Heart are some of my fav movies.

I just think he's made more shit films that good ones.
From the late 90s, he did some turkeys.
And even more in the 2000s.
Like Travolta, he's defo a movie slag.
He'll make whatever shit if it pays.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Birdy
> Wild at Heart



Fuck. How could I forget those two?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 24, 2010)

He has acted badly in more films than he has acted well, but he has done very well in a couple.....and they're mentioned by Butchers - I'd say Birdy was my fave performance of his. Wild at Heart and Red Rock West were the birth of his twitching contorted acting style as the basis for the rest of his career....although Sailor Ripley is a great character to watch.

I think he directed and starred in a film once, can't remember the name and never seen it, but I'd be interested to.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

Aimee and Jaguar

Been a while since we last watched it, and it is such a heartbreaking film


----------



## nicksonic (May 24, 2010)

capitalism: a love story.


----------



## rutabowa (May 24, 2010)

august underground mordum, on a low quality internet stream. was shit and boring.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2010)

terminator salvation. it wasn't boring. i'll give it that.
and it made my mind confused as those films always do.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 24, 2010)

I Love You, Man
The Hangover


----------



## dlx1 (May 24, 2010)

The Crow - not seem for long time 
Cradle 2 the Grave - Jet Li doing his stuff. Story lol rubbish


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 24, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> terminator salvation. it wasn't boring. i'll give it that.
> and it made my mind confused as those films always do.



Action was quite good in it. Easily forgettable otherwise.

I saw it at the Ritzy, screen one, nice and loud.....blew some cobwebs away.

Jnr liked it.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 25, 2010)

Just watched Until The Light Takes Us a documentary about Norwegian black metal.


----------



## rollinder (May 26, 2010)

last half of Mighty Jack 
just watched The Jacket on the telly - fucked up but beautiful  sad & warm at the end.

think I <3 Adrien Brody 

credits reaction = 'that was Kris Kristofferson? !' and 'oh _that_ was Daniel Craig - of course', had that thing of recognising but not recognising him


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 26, 2010)

Angel Heart 

Never seen a Mickey Rourke film before (fuck knows how not) and he really was very beautiful and very good in a slightly shonky movie.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Angel Heart
> 
> Never seen a Mickey Rourke film before (fuck knows how not) and he really was very beautiful and very good in a slightly shonky movie.



That's a good film.
Loved it as a kid.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 26, 2010)

Regeneration


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> Regeneration



and?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> I Love You, Man
> The Hangover



and?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> capitalism: a love story.



and?

c'mon people!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Oh I forgot about him!!!
> Werner Herzog...what an unfortunate name.



why is it unfortunate?


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> why is it unfortunate?



and?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> and?



please


----------



## nicksonic (May 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> and?
> 
> c'mon people!



yes good point, although a thread was started about 'capitalism: a love story' so i desisted from commenting further.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 27, 2010)

Young Soul Rebels

*Fucking awful. Unbelievably bad.* 
(That four word review is especially for Orang Utan.)


----------



## Pie 1 (May 27, 2010)

Last ever ep of 24.

Well, that's that then.


----------



## Scaggs (May 27, 2010)

'A Bit of Tom Jones' Had to turn it off after about twenty minutes. Shite!


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2010)

Watched Kick Ass a couple of nights ago, enjoyed it despite hearing mixed reviews.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2010)

black cat white cat
the first kusturica film i've seen and it certainly won't be the last as it's a pure joy to watch.
its exhuberance reminds of me of those 'it's a mad mad mad world/genievieve' caper films, except it's enormous fun.
the detail on screen is so rich, every shot crammed with odd things going on, such as a pig devouring a car.
the plot's like a shakespeare comedy but it's all about the characters - i loved the balkan john c reiily dancing gangster fella.
i haven't laughed so much at a film in ages.
if you haven't seen it order it NOW.


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2010)

Sympathy for Lady Vengeance 

_See abit of this last night on telly going to have to get this._


----------



## stethoscope (May 29, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> Young Soul Rebels
> 
> *Fucking awful. Unbelievably bad.*
> (That four word review is especially for Orang Utan.)



That's a film I just so wanted to love when it came out - turn of the 90s soul/dance music scene, pirate radio DJ's, a gay sub-plot, and was so disappointed!


----------



## Part 2 (May 29, 2010)

The Corporation, well put together, free download, easy to follow, not too over my head or preachy.

Will go to look for the Capitalism thread but I suspect it's not such a good film


----------



## Kid A (May 29, 2010)

This is Spinal Tap. My girlfriend hadn't seen it, and I hadn't seen it in ages. There were lols.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2010)

Watched Goodnight Mr Tom today. Good film although I think I preferred the radio version we listened to recently.

Tonight i think we are going to do the 'Fifth Element' and 'Twelve Monkeys' double bill. Not sure what order to watch in though?


----------



## frenchman (May 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Watched Goodnight Mr Tom today. Good film although I think I preferred the radio version we listened to recently.
> 
> Tonight i think we are going to do the 'Fifth Element' and 'Twelve Monkeys' double bill. Not sure what order to watch in though?



Though it might be considered by some as arty-farty, I think the film that inspired 12 monkeys, The Pier (or The Jetty) by chris marker, is at least worth a try. One of my all time favs.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2010)

Lazy telly day... last episode of series 5 of the wire, was even better second time round I think. Then Love, Honour and Obey. Not sure what's next... maybe Blue Velvet?


----------



## Part 2 (May 29, 2010)

Episode 4 Our Friends in the North.


----------



## Robstarr (May 29, 2010)

I watched Garage

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garage_(film)


----------



## imposs1904 (May 30, 2010)

Robstarr said:


> I watched Garage
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garage_(film)



Saw the film Adam and Paul by the same team behind The Garage a few months back.

 Christ, that was grim.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 30, 2010)

The Weather Underground and Zapatista. Hopefully gonna watch Der Baader Meinhof Komplex tonight.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 30, 2010)

Shutter Island.

Felt like a remake of The Wicker Man with psychiatry replacing Celtic Paganism and......



Spoiler: Shutter Island



...and a lighthouse replacing the Wicker Man


....sussed the 'twist' after about 20 minutes....and the 'good man' reference also harked back to the Wicker Man.

Not sure what Scorsese is really about these days....and I wonder if he has only ever been as good as his collaborators and their efforts.

Taxi Driver and Raging Bull were really driven by Schrader and DeNiro, Goodfellas and Casino by Nic Pileggi. Mean Streets is rough and energetic, but uneven, saved by Keitel and DeNiro's performances. King of Comedy and New York New York are flawed and again, saved by great DeNiro turns. 

I'm not sure if any of his Dicaprio films really amount to much. The Departed got close to being a great film, but it was a remake and the original was a great film.

I look forward to Boardwalk Empire and hope some HBO magic will breathe some life back into Marty's work. Based upon Nelson Johnson's book Boardwalk Empire: The Birth, High Times and Corruption of Atlantic City, it has every chanve of being the best thing he's done in a long long time.


----------



## Part 2 (May 30, 2010)

Episode 5 of our friends in the north, really is a brilliant series. 

I was worried I'd remember too much to enjoy it but I'm noticing loads of little things that I hadn't spotted before.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 30, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> but I'm noticing loads of little things that I hadn't spotted before.



Gina McKee's tits?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 30, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> black cat white cat
> the first kusturica film i've seen and it certainly won't be the last as it's a pure joy to watch.
> its exhuberance reminds of me of those 'it's a mad mad mad world/genievieve' caper films, except it's enormous fun.
> the detail on screen is so rich, every shot crammed with odd things going on, such as a pig devouring a car.
> ...



kusturica is brilliant


----------



## mentalchik (May 31, 2010)

The Book Of Eli - not bad


----------



## Fedayn (May 31, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> Saw the film Adam and Paul by the same team behind The Garage a few months back.
> 
> Christ, that was grim.



It's a great film, funny, tragic, warm, enraging and ulitmately genuinely 'painful'.
The scene on the bench with the Bulgarian fella is brilliant.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 31, 2010)

mentalchik said:


> The Book Of Eli - not bad



Gary Oldman ham it up?


----------



## mentalchik (May 31, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Gary Oldman ham it up?



A bit as you would expect.......


but entertaining if a bit heavy on the religious angle !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2010)

The recent version  of "Tha Manchurian Candidate" - good entertaining thriller with solid performances from Denzel Washington and Liev Schriber plus an excellent one from Meryl Streep, she really is a class actor


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2010)

I thought it was a poor mans The Road, if entertaining enough. Denzel at his lacklustre phoning-it-in best.


----------



## mentalchik (May 31, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought it was a poor mans The Road, if entertaining enough. Denzel at his lacklustre phoning-it-in best.



Yup !


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen, quite good.


----------



## smmudge (May 31, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The recent version  of "Tha Manchurian Candidate" - good entertaining thriller with solid performances from Denzel Washington and Liev Schriber plus an excellent one from Meryl Streep, she really is a class actor



I didn't get it. And the original is really good, I don't see how the remake is anything like it?

I watched Being There after reading someone on here recommend it. Twas lovely!


----------



## blairsh (May 31, 2010)

Army of Darkness - Never seen this, i laughed a lot.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2010)

smmudge said:


> I didn't get it. And the original is really good, I don't see how the remake is anything like it?
> 
> I watched Being There after reading someone on here recommend it. Twas lovely!



Never seen the original I'm afraid so I can't compare


----------



## soluble duck (May 31, 2010)

Dead Man with Johnny Depp, who was as usual brilliant, although many of the other performances were brilliant. Very good film which I had been looking forward to watching for a while as I haven't seen that much of Jarmusch's work.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 31, 2010)

Got a nice score by Neil Young too.  Iggy Pop is annoying though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2010)

valhalla rising - a beautiful and brutal but messy metaphysical action film with a similar plot to aguirre. the droney score is incredible.
director winding-refn looks like he wants to be the next kubrick but it is all the better for trying.
definitely a director to watch
anyone seen his pusher films?


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, pretty good trilogy. Showed clear development from the rather straightforward first one. Worth checking out. Valhalla rising i thought was an interesting failure.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2010)

i thought bronson was another interesting failure too.
i like how he uses music and his shots are are always well crafted too - probably why i compared him to kubrick i guess.


----------



## punchdrunkme (May 31, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Law Abiding Citizen, quite good.



Just watched that last night. Pretty good, if a bit grimly violent.


----------



## Part 2 (May 31, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Gina McKee's tits?



I'll keep an eye out for em. 

Just watched ep6, 1979. 

Great use of Babylon's Burning and My Perfect Cousin for the angry teen scene.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 31, 2010)

i watched Zero Day its a film about a school shooting kind of like elephant but it shot on hand held cameras and and go into more detail about how they planned the massacre. its quite good and i preferred it to elephant.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 31, 2010)

Shifty. Really enjoyed it. Gritty and well made and a nice twist.


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2010)

cloverfield - quite enjoyed it


----------



## Part 2 (May 31, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes. 

Started out thinking I wasn't going to like it, all the daftness between Holmes and Watson was a bit annoying. Once it got going though it was great fun, particularly liked the flashback recapping and explanation. Really enjoyed it by the end.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 31, 2010)

The Visitor - with Richard Jenkins.

Uptight lecturer returns to NY and gets involved with a couple of illegal immigrants. Funny and moving, Jenkins and all the cast are superb. Directed by a chap from The Wire...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 31, 2010)

Shutter Island - really, really enjoyed it. Good film, Thought it was very well filmed, some beautiful scenes and very good performances, especially from Leonardo di Caprio who eventually looks older than 14!

Plus Max Von Sydow is a star


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2010)

Without Apparent Motive - pretty nifty little French mystery thriller from the early 70s, sniper bumping people off - what could connect them etc. Only watched it because it had Jean-Louis Trintignant in it (bit of an odd performace tbh) and a Morricone soundtrack (top-notch brassy/whistly one).

Red Psalm - Jansco from same period. Slightly outdated but still mesmersing retelling of peasant uprising/crushing etc in a very imaginative way.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 1, 2010)

jer said:


> The Visitor - with Richard Jenkins.
> 
> Uptight lecturer returns to NY and gets involved with a couple of illegal immigrants. Funny and moving, Jenkins and all the cast are superb. Directed by a chap from The Wire...



Cool. 
Recorded this the other night.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 1, 2010)

Juno and Grosse Pointe Blank.
Enjoyed them both.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2010)

I have just started watching MacGyver again. It's so bad it's awesome.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2010)

star trek - i rather enjoyed it


----------



## Yetman (Jun 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> black cat white cat
> the first kusturica film i've seen and it certainly won't be the last as it's a pure joy to watch.
> its exhuberance reminds of me of those 'it's a mad mad mad world/genievieve' caper films, except it's enormous fun.
> the detail on screen is so rich, every shot crammed with odd things going on, such as a pig devouring a car.
> ...



I always appreciate your recommendations, gonna check this one out


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 1, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Cool.
> Recorded this the other night.



It's a lovely little film; hope you enjoy it


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 1, 2010)

*An Education* - Good film (spoilt slightly with the abrupt ending) and all throughout I was shouting 'don't do it!'


----------



## Diamond (Jun 1, 2010)

The Killing Fields - I wanted to like it, maybe like is the wrong word there, but in the end found it strangely uninvolving.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 1, 2010)

It's pretty crap.  And Mike Oldfield doesn't help.  Do you like the product placement in it?


----------



## Lea (Jun 1, 2010)

Attempted to watch the new Robin Hood but it wasn't my cup of tea. Fell asleep half way through. Never been a fan of Russell Crowe.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Just stuck on Harry Brown.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Just stuck on Harry Brown.



Not bad, not great. 
Did not really get into the characters.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Zombieland. Warning: spoilers.


The kid is a pretty good nerd, although he might be a bit too nerdy to break through into the major markets, like the guys from Superbad. His nerdiness is too believable.

It's sort of uneven, but what do you want from a zombie movie? Bill Murray is good as himself. Woody Harrelson is himself.

Good, lighthearted zombie fun. You get to see the head of a zombie clown smashed with a sledgehammer, for instance, starting at the red nose.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 2, 2010)

I also saw the Mel Gibson movie, Edge of Darkness a couple of nights ago. I think Gibson's trying to build up some sympathy by playing a bereaved father, but this movie is a touch on the weird side. Some good car chases, though, and a couple of unexpected deaths by surprising means.


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 3, 2010)

Mum & Dad!  Cheap budget british horror fest from 2008. Supposedly based on the fred n rosemary west story!?  Pretty gruesome in parts but wasnt that impressed Wiv da overall film if im honest!  5 outta 10


----------



## rollinder (Jun 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I also saw the Mel Gibson movie, Edge of Darkness a couple of nights ago. I think Gibson's trying to build up some sympathy by playing a bereaved father, but this movie is a touch on the weird side. Some good car chases, though, and a couple of unexpected deaths by surprising means.



you've never seen the original then


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 3, 2010)

First 3 parts of The Pacific. 
Very good - although I'd like to see some humanisation of the Japanese at some point.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 3, 2010)

Does it have the Battle of Okinawa?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2010)

soluble duck said:


> Dead Man with Johnny Depp, who was as usual brilliant, although many of the other performances were brilliant. Very good film which I had been looking forward to watching for a while as I haven't seen that much of Jarmusch's work.



I love that film   Have you seen Coffee and Cigarettes?  That's fucking ace.

True Blood S1 is currently on tvchoiceondemand, so me and our lass watched the first couple of episodes last night, and fuck me - LOVE it!  It's wayyyyy better than I thought it would be


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Does it have the Battle of Okinawa?



Part 9 apparently.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 3, 2010)

Street Dance 3D - let down. Absolutely terrible acting and yewtjive

Gommorah - pretty good. Dragged toward the end but a great insight into life in other cultures


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 4, 2010)

Between Marx and a Naked Woman - fantastically pretentious attempt to cross political drama with magic realism - does the first by leaden realism and the second by cliched surrealism. Main point is the banality that revolutionary desires are a sublation of other desires, erotic especially. Worth a look if you're into Ecuadorean Official Communism between 1960 and 70


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 4, 2010)

Yetman said:


> a great insight into life in other cultures



You should check out Yogurt.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 4, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You should check out Yogurt.



Sweet! Will do! 


Haaaang on a seeec


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 5, 2010)

Milos Forman's Loves of a Blonde.

Wonderful film. Best film I've seen in a while.


----------



## thriller (Jun 5, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> Milos Forman's Loves of a Blonde.
> 
> Wonderful film. Best film I've seen in a while.



sounds fucking boring.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 5, 2010)

thriller said:


> sounds fucking boring.




Your loss.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2010)

thriller said:


> sounds fucking boring.


TSK
TWAT


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2010)

20th Century Boys part 3 - tied it up as best they could given the massive number of threads they had to keep their eyes on. Enjoyable more than great - didn't really capitalise on the creepy moments from the first 2 IMO.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 5, 2010)

Fistful of Dollars.

Just incredible.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2010)

I watched Dune (lynch). For some reason there was some fucking shite american v/o bloke chipping in every now and then to explain shit and the Irulan v/o was absent. I got 40 minutes in before being to drunk and going to bed annoyed


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 5, 2010)

That'll be one of the special editions (not sure which, the Alan Smithee version?), with a different, and .

I prefer the prologue from the theatrical cut with the  to Arrakis, aboard those fecking huge Guild Highliners.

Sorry for posting this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2010)

I can only imagine it was cut for an american audience release. Travesty says I.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 5, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> That'll be one of the special editions (not sure which, the Alan Smithee version?), with a different, and .
> 
> I prefer the prologue from the theatrical cut with the  to Arrakis, aboard those fecking huge Guild Highliners.
> 
> Sorry for posting this.



Nothing at all to be sorry for !


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm quite shocked I've managed to get girlfriends to be honest.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 5, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I'm quite shocked I've managed to get girlfriends to be honest.






I'd love to have had an 'other half' that had the same likes for that sort of thing tbh.......


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 6, 2010)

The White Sound (2001) german film about a young bloke who develops schizophrenia after taking magic mushrooms with his sister & her boyfriend. Quite good for a low budget film.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 6, 2010)

Watched The Running Man with Nanker Jnr - The future is gonna look like the 80s 

Arnie was terrible in it, and the 'stalkers' were just fat, ugly men in stupid outfits. I could have taken out all of 'em myself. Yaphet Kotto was wasted. Maria Conchito Alonso also acted really badly, but looked nice.

Lesson learnt: Don't let Starsky near the director's chair!

Also watched Kick Ass again. Gains nothing from multiple viewings really.

Soundtrack is good.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2010)

2046, looked great, but plot was all over the shop, and it did drag, a lot.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 6, 2010)

been catching up with Breaking Bad S3, 8 episodes since Friday evening


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> 20th Century Boys part 3 - tied it up as best they could given the massive number of threads they had to keep their eyes on. Enjoyable more than great - didn't really capitalise on the creepy moments from the first 2 IMO.



Mr. QofG's is currently watching Part 2 (feel asleep to it last night after too much beer in the sun )


----------



## ooo (Jun 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> 2046, looked great, but plot was all over the shop, and it did drag, a lot.



I thought it was a little exploitative... same old style of cinematography as in his previous films.  Beautiful to look at but yes it's rather slow.



Watched Ip Man 2.  As great as, if not greater, than the first one!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's is currently watching Part 2 (feel asleep to it last night after too much beer in the sun )



A really worthwhile series i think.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 7, 2010)

V2: Dead Angel

Enjoyable enough Finnish crime film. Nice line in humour. Part of the Vares series.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 7, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Running Man



I used to like that, _when_ I was a kid.


----------



## JimW (Jun 7, 2010)

Watched an old video of Terry Marsh winning his world title against Joe Louis Manley. Cracking performance I'd long heard about but never seen.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2010)

Marathon Film Sunday.

Twelve Monkeys
The Fifth Element
500 Days of Summer
The Devils 
Ring of Bright Water

A good mix there


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

(((otters))) ((nuns)) 


I watched Stargate Universe which was OK and re-watched Doctor Who which didn't improve on second viewing, but Amy Pond was in it so. Swings and Roundabouts


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 7, 2010)

Just started watching Northern Exposure again from the beginning!  Probably one of the best tv shows ever (Imho)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2010)

I watched a bit of that batman begins the other day on the telly. Wow, it was shockingly bad. I kind of knew it would be but so many people said it was great I thought it had to be at least half decent.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

ITV? fucking cunts always kill a film by whacking the news on halfway through. I mean really. I thought neeson was ok and the action was good but bales batman voice was just laughable


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Marathon Film Sunday.
> 
> Twelve Monkeys
> The Fifth Element
> ...



did you get off the sofa at all?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 7, 2010)

Another fairly tired out episode of 24......only on ep11, hope it picks up a bit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> ITV? fucking cunts always kill a film by whacking the news on halfway through. I mean really. I thought neeson was ok and the action was good but *bales batman voice was just laughable*



We re-watched "Terminator Salvation" last night and he sounds like he has been eating gravel at times in that, it's ludicrous and just doesn't work!

Took more of the visuals in on second viewing, even though it was on the small screen, and it is a good addition to the franchise. Plus you get to discuss Batman Vs The Terminator crossovers.  

And it did confirm the view that I would have Michael Ironside in my team or adventurers/soldiers/mercenaries without a second thought


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We re-watched "Terminator Salvation" last night and he sounds like he has been eating gravel at times in that, it's ludicrous and just doesn't work!
> 
> Took more of the visuals in on second viewing, even though it was on the small screen, and it is a good addition to the franchise. Plus you get to discuss Batman Vs The Terminator crossovers.
> 
> And it did confirm the view that I would have Michael Ironside in my team or adventurers/soldiers/mercenaries without a second thought



Michael Ironside is fantastic


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

Everyone knows Michael Ironside is a total legend. His daniel head-exploder revok performance was his finest imo although he does also steal every scene in Total Recall


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Everyone knows Michael Ironside is a total legend. His daniel head-exploder revok performance was his finest imo although he does also steal every scene in Total Recall



he has a menacing swagger


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 7, 2010)

Plus he was totally badass in Startship Troopers.

Watched Men Who Stare at Goats last night. Really enjoyed it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 7, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> *Plus he was totally badass in Startship Troopers.*
> 
> Watched Men Who Stare at Goats last night. Really enjoyed it



One of my favourites - "You know what to do Rico"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> ITV? fucking cunts always kill a film by whacking the news on halfway through. I mean really. I thought neeson was ok and the action was good but bales batman voice was just laughable



It was dead for me before it got anywhere near the news. 

I missed the beginning and was just channel hoping. I thought I was watching a TV drama until I saw bat man, I thought it was the old clooney one. Not sure why people rave about it. It's cak.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 7, 2010)

Is that the one where he trains up martial art schtick-style?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Plus he was totally badass in Startship Troopers.
> 
> Watched Men Who Stare at Goats last night. Really enjoyed it



think. As Cohegans chief henchman he lost both arms at the elbow before plunging to his death because of the lift. Then in Starship Troopers he had a mechanical arm and was sucked downwards to his death. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 7, 2010)

apprecition thread thisaway------> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=195556&highlight=Michael+Ironside


----------



## Yetman (Jun 7, 2010)

FAUST - Jan Svankmajer's classic. Fucking hell its a bit mental but that man is a genius and a saint  Jan that is, not Faustus.

Session 9 - much better than I expected, good to see the scottish geezer out of Boy A in other parts, recommended, even if it does cut a little short at the end.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 7, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> think. As Cohegans chief henchman he lost both arms at the elbow before plunging to his death because of the lift. Then in Starship Troopers he had a mechanical arm and was sucked downwards to his death. Coincidence? I think not.



'See you at the party Richter!'

Watched Avatar with my pensioner mum yesterday.  She liked it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 8, 2010)

Mrs Ratcliffe's Revolution

As tedious as a New Communist Party  meeting.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 8, 2010)

_In Bruges_. Most amusing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 8, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen - Didn't know what it wanted to be - a cross between Death Wish and Arlington Road. A bit daft really.

The main character was supposed to be this super intelligent ex-secret agent type strategist of death and doom and covert ops, and they demostrated this by simply making everyone else really fucking thick, without an ounce of common sense!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2010)

I watched Predator 2 which frankly has not stood the test of time but was enjoyable enough as a slice of 80's monster cheese


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 8, 2010)

Ha Ha.  Set in a future 1997.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

Episodes 4 and 5 of TrueBlood S1

I fucking love this show!! Never expected to like it this much


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I watched Predator 2 which frankly has not stood the test of time but was enjoyable enough as a slice of 80's monster cheese



Glover was poop!

What a terrible action star. Old and unable to move. He makes Segal look animated.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Episodes 4 and 5 of TrueBlood S1
> 
> I fucking love this show!! Never expected to like it this much



It is better than deadwood. S3 starts June 13 so you've got a month to catch up in time for the new shizzle


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Glover was poop!
> 
> What a terrible action star. Old and unable to move. He makes Segal look animated.



I liked that he was your typical 80's maverick cop who doesn't do things by the book. Cliche a go-go. And of course, spotting the Alien skull on the Preds trophy-wall


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I liked that he was your typical 80's maverick cop who doesn't do things by the book. Cliche a go-go. And of course, spotting the Alien skull on the Preds trophy-wall



It was turd. How did that space ship get under the building without making the big hole it made getting out?

Jnr's been watching 80s action films recently, he's done all the Aliens, predators, Die Hards, Running Man, and has Lethal Weapons, Total Recall, etc lined up...along with Rocky, Rambo, and the various shit sly and arnie films like Cobra and Commando......

I'm not sure I'll let him sink as far as Chuck Norris.....although some of his early 'Enter the Dragon' rip offs were alright.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> It is better than deadwood. S3 starts June 13 so you've got a month to catch up in time for the new shizzle



You know what, it really is, and I didn't expect to be saying that.  Deadwood started out brilliantly, and then got all sludgy 

This is exciting in loads of ways, tons of cultural detail in it that I'm picking up on.  Am loving the cinematography too - fantastic colours   And how fucking HOT is Sookie?! 

I doubt I'll catch up in time - I'm only watching this cos it's on tvchoiceondemand, and will have to stick S2 on me tesco rental list.  Don't wanna rush through it anyway, am enjoying it too much


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 8, 2010)

Just watched a british film called Tony: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1120945/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_(2009_film)

Someone clearly cared about making this and in terms of effort it's a bloody good go at a serial killer meets Mike Leigh meets Nil by Mouth east end slumdog death fest....with some jokes....not a bad film at all......but christ....makes Dead Man's Shoes look breezy.

Also reminded my of old Nicky Moran's Christie Malry's Own Double-Entry, which was another London loner kills film....lots of similarities really.

I'd like to see what the director moves on to.

Note: People with 80s action film VHS collection must be treated with caution (5t3lla!!!!!!)


----------



## starfish (Jun 8, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Just watched a british film called Tony: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1120945/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_(2009_film)
> 
> ...



Saw this a few months back, thought it was really good. Pretty dark though. Good soundtrack too.

Watched Fuzz the other night, it was a 1970s comedy version of an Ed McBain 87th Precinct book starring Burt Reynolds, Raquel Welch & Yul Bryner. Was ok, preferred the book though.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 8, 2010)

I enjoyed Tony, reminded me of a film called Tony Manero.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 8, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I enjoyed Tony, reminded me of a film called Tony Manero.



Got, that. Yet to watch. Good?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 9, 2010)

The Last Detail


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Finished The Pacific.

Overall: Well done, although a tad flat overall, dropping to meh quite a few times.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 9, 2010)

Similar kind of action scenes found in Band of Brothers etc?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 9, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Got, that. Yet to watch. Good?



Very good i thought.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 9, 2010)

In the last couple of days I've been lucky enough to see Up In The Air - a terrific (imo) little story about relationships and connection.   The characters' contrasting world-views gives the impetus to make an unusually insightful film - surrounded by economic devastation.

Tim Burton's Alice film - starts off a little predictably but Depp's Hatter (plus english and scots accents depending on how angry he is) and Carter's Red Queen steal the show.   It doesn't always work but the sum is better than the parts with some very good Burton scenes.   A visual feast, not so much of a story.

Un Prophet.  Fucking awesome.  Reminiscent of City of God in a strange way, top notch acting by the main characters.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 9, 2010)

Cloverfield. I liked it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I watched Dune (lynch). For some reason there was some fucking shite american v/o bloke chipping in every now and then to explain shit and the Irulan v/o was absent. I got 40 minutes in before being to drunk and going to bed annoyed





Captain Hurrah said:


> That'll be one of the special editions (not sure which, the Alan Smithee version?), with a different, and .
> 
> I prefer the prologue from the theatrical cut with the  to Arrakis, aboard those fecking huge Guild Highliners.
> 
> Sorry for posting this.



That actually looks like an internet-released fan edit; DC, were there some bits of footage that looke really knackered? Cos the version I'm thinking of does away with Irulan's VO, but also includes (among others) the scene of Paul fighting Jamis in the Cave of Birds. The film stock is well ropey, but it adds to the fillum, unlike replacing the dulcet tones of Virginia Madsen with that blerk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2010)

i watched the first 40 minutes of where the wild things are. the first 15 minutes are delightful. really putting you into the mind of a child. then he gets in his boat and he meets the monsters and it suddenly gets very uninteresting. should i bother watching the rest?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i watched the first 40 minutes of where the wild things are. the first 15 minutes are delightful. really putting you into the mind of a child. then he gets in his boat and he meets the monsters and it suddenly gets very uninteresting. should i bother watching the rest?



Personally, I feel the only way to judge a film is watch it from start to fail; disappointing or not


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> That actually looks like an internet-released fan edit; DC, were there some bits of footage that looke really knackered? Cos the version I'm thinking of does away with Irulan's VO, but also includes (among others) the scene of Paul fighting Jamis in the Cave of Birds. The film stock is well ropey, but it adds to the fillum, unlike replacing the dulcet tones of Virginia Madsen with that blerk.



Well, as I say I only gave it 40 mins but the crap prologue linked to by Cptn Hurrah was there. I fot as far as the bit where the remote control murder drone thing is defeated by paul, (so 40 mins is estimate really) and then gave up cos the version was not what I wanted.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like the internet fan edit version. I've got it for completist reasons, but never watch it. 



> And how fucking HOT is Sookie?!



Hotter than a supernova.

Wry and I have been watching S1 of Underbelly, the Aussie cop show based on the book 'Leadbelly' which detailed the gang warfare that dominated Melbourne for 11 years, principally through the rise&fall story of Carl Williams.

It's no _Wire_ but it's an interesting tale.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Similar kind of action scenes found in Band of Brothers etc?



Not seen BoB, so I can't compare.
The action in Pacific was very full on at times and quite unflinching.


----------



## maya (Jun 10, 2010)

"Roll Bounce". It's about, erm, "a crew of rollerskate disco youths in 1970s Chicago..."


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 10, 2010)

Two films.

The Hurt Locker. I kinda liked it and it had its moments but I couldnt help thinking it was slightly overrated.

Fish Tank...excellent movie. Fassbender really is an ace actor and the rest of the cast were really good. This movie was an excellent follow up to Red Road.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2010)

maya said:


> "Roll Bounce". It's about, erm, "a crew of rollerskate disco youths in 1970s Chicago..."


aw yeah that sounds sweet. details?


----------



## ooo (Jun 11, 2010)

Watched XXY. 

It was alright I thought.

It made me think when the father said, 'She was perfect when she was born.'


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2010)

A Shot in the Factory - fantastically relevant film about the shutting down of a finish metalworks, or more accurately about how the workers respond. Seems to have been wiped from film history.

Second part of the Torrente comedy trilogy about a disgusting francoist sleazebag cop/private eye. Great fun.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> It is better than deadwood. S3 starts June 13 so you've got a month to catch up in time for the new shizzle


 I dunno about that, I really like em both. Got one more episode of series 2 to go.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 11, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> A Shot in the Factory - fantastically relevant film about the shutting down of a finish metalworks, or more accurately about how the workers respond. Seems to have been wiped from film history.



Sounds interesting how did you get a copy of this? Downloaded aye?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Sounds interesting how did you get a copy of this? Downloaded aye?



Yep, i can give you an invite to the site if you like, just pm me an email address (not hotmail though).


----------



## N_igma (Jun 11, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Yep, i can give you an invite to the site if you like, just pm me an email address (not hotmail though).



Ahhh I only have one e-mail address and it's hotmail. Tell ya what bud I'll get an e-mail address from somewhere and send ya it on Sunday.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2010)

Episodes 7, 8 and 9 of TrueBlood S1

I'm trying to limit myself to 1 or 2 at a time, but after 8 we just HAD to watch 9! 

Did I mention that I fucking love this show? Reading the blurb on the tellybox, and it says 'contains scenes of violence, strong language, and scenes of a sexual nature', and I realised that ALL of my favourite HBO series say exactly the same   Give the people what they want!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2010)

I watched Office Space again as was too ill to do anything else. Still good


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 11, 2010)

The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus!   Worth seeing for the Jethro Tull performance of a "song for Jeffrey"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2010)

More Dark Angel


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 11, 2010)

Just watched Kung Fu Hustle. finally!


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 11, 2010)

The Bounty hunter
6/10 typical Hollywood comedy romp with predictable ending


----------



## maya (Jun 13, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> aw yeah that sounds sweet. details?


Don't remember many details (we were a bit spaced out, frankly), but it has a reasonably realistic portrayal of the era: Sets and clothes looked pretty authentic, loads of rad afros, street-skating youth with HUGE headphones w/radio antennas D), rivalry between top talents for both the roller disco contest throne AND the pretty girl, allright music, not too bad acting although of course pretty standard fare in places, FANTASTIC "showdown" scene in the end when the competition between the baddies and the good guys from "our street" compared strengths, some very pretty girls (and probably men, too? didn't notice)
It's got that bald headmaster from Boston Public (Chi McBride) playing the dad of our protagonist, IIRC (?)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roll_Bounce


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2010)

Last night: The Bicycle Thief...blimey, I thought it might have a happy ending  The reason it's so great is probably the fact that it doesn't.

This morning: Leningrad Cowboys go America...funny for about 15 minutes and in parts it was like it was unfinished (maybe that was intentional). :?


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2010)

Revanche

Ending becomes obvious quite early in the film but it's played out very well.

E2A: In fact it's not that it's early in the film, but at a point the end becomes obvious and there's still plenty of film left. A very good film all the same, 7/10


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

The Long Riders 

haven't watched it since it came out 30 years ago, it was aged well, excellent film

alwasy thought it was 3 sets of brothers in it, turns out there are 4! 

Carridine x 3
Keach x 2
quaid x 2


and 



guest x 2


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2010)

Stayed up maaaad late waiting for some kind soul to put the new True Blood up streaming. Was worth the wait. Eric is on form and the werewolf pack (AKA the Fuck You Crew) look like promising baddies.


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 14, 2010)

Somers town! Realy really enjoyed it++++  Gave me a nice warm fuzzy feeling it did- or maybe it was the drugs.... Anyways pretty descent brit flik but not that long a film''''''' think it was just over an hour long but i wanted more i tell ya MORE!!!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 14, 2010)

I saw the Diving Bell & the Butterfly on Saturday night. Best film I've seen in AGES. Am going to go and hunt out the book in my lunchbreak


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2010)

marty21 said:


> The Long Riders
> 
> haven't watched it since it came out 30 years ago, it was aged well, excellent film
> 
> alwasy thought it was 3 sets of brothers in it, turns out there are 4!



Good film.

Walter Hill made some good men chase men films.

Southern Comfort
Long Riders
Warriors


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2010)

I love you Phillip Morris - rather gay but really good. and based on a true story.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 14, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I love you Phillip Morris - rather gay but really good. and based on a true story.



Yeah I though it was OK. It oddly seemed to be presented in its press release and ads as a sort of cable guy type film where Carey stalks Ewan. Not so by a long chalk. Maybe they were afraid the real content might put film goers off.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Good film.
> 
> Walter Hill made some good men chase men films.
> 
> ...



yep, Warriors is one of my fave films

'Warriors come out to playayay, WARRIORS COME OUT TO PLAYAYAY!"


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2010)

Last night I watched A Room for Romeo Brass, which I'd recorded off TV a few days ago.   Shane Meadows is brilliant at this kind of thing.   I need to get that scorseze thing he did - it's the only one I haven't seen I think.

Paddy Considine does a wonderful turn in Romeo Brass.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> yep, Warriors is one of my fave films
> 
> 'Warriors come out to playayay, WARRIORS COME OUT TO PLAYAYAY!"


Oooh, recorded that the other day, still not got round to watching it, but can't help saying that every time I see it on the harddrive list 



DexterTCN said:


> Last night I watched A Room for Romeo Brass, which I'd recorded off TV a few days ago.   Shane Meadows is brilliant at this kind of thing.   I need to get that scorseze thing he did - it's the only one I haven't seen I think.
> 
> Paddy Considine does a wonderful turn in Romeo Brass.


Another good film I've not seen for a while


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Last night I watched A Room for Romeo Brass, which I'd recorded off TV a few days ago.   Shane Meadows is brilliant at this kind of thing.   I need to get that scorseze thing he did - it's the only one I haven't seen I think.
> 
> Paddy Considine does a wonderful turn in Romeo Brass.



I like how nearly all the characters go from hero to baddie or baddie to hero in the film almost purely on how we are perceiving them at the time with the information given.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like how nearly all the characters go from hero to baddie or baddie to hero in the film almost purely on how we are perceiving them at the time with the information given.


Yes, it's a changing experience.
IMDB


> Despite the natural chemistry of Andrew Shim and Ben Marshall the two actors almost came to blows during a scene due to Marshall's obnoxious behavior. Paddy Considine admitted in the DVD commentary he had no problem filming the scene at the seaside where he threatens Marshall's character, saying he "couldn't wait to get his hands on the little shit."


If this is, as stated on imdb, Considine's first part - it's a wonderful one.

This film is engaging and interesting.


----------



## Kid A (Jun 16, 2010)

Taken. I really enjoyed it, even though it felt formulaic and very familiar in places. Very much a post-Bourne action film. I think there's a surprisingly neat divide between old-school action films where the hero jumps around with a sub-machine gun in each hand and makes a joke every five minutes, and modern ones where the hero is a quiet, methodical person. I enjoy both, but if one of the former kind comes out nowadays, there's no way I can take it seriously.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2010)

Been lent Taken but this is the Spielberg alien series. Not started yet but will give it a go this weekend I think.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 16, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Last night I watched A Room for Romeo Brass, which I'd recorded off TV a few days ago.   Shane Meadows is brilliant at this kind of thing.   I need to get that scorseze thing he did - it's the only one I haven't seen I think.
> 
> Paddy Considine does a wonderful turn in Romeo Brass.



The scorseze thing isnt that good tbh


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Daybreakers* - above-average vampire film starring the actress who used to be in The Secret Life Of Us. 

*Bruno* - bloody funny in parts but probably not as good as Borat.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> *Daybreakers* - above-average vampire film starring the actress who used to be in The Secret Life Of Us.



Saw that at the Australian Film Festival - quite liked it, not that much of a vampire film lover, but it turned the genre on it's head a bit, vampires being the norm, humans being hunted and farmed


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 16, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Saw that at the Australian Film Festival - quite liked it, not that much of a vampire film lover, but it turned the genre on it's head a bit, vampires being the norm, humans being hunted and farmed



I thought the premise was great and they'd imagined a world run by vampires really well - but the storyline didn't quite live up to it.


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 16, 2010)

Percy Jackson & the Olympians!!  What a crock of shite! The lead role is played by (cant be arsed even googlin his feckin name) probably keanu reaves feckin offspring or summat! He was that bad===  Sum feckers said in sum holywood dark corridors of tinsil town lets make a film about Greek gods n shite "Yeah" great idea bro"  Lets get a 5 yr old to write the script +1  Another crap film goin straight to dvd and the bargain bins in asda or your local pound shop.  Feckin avoid like the plague............';#][p


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2010)

avu9lives said:


> Percy Jackson & the Olympians!!  What a crock of shite! The lead role is played by (cant be arsed even googlin his feckin name) probably keanu reaves feckin offspring or summat! He was that bad===  Sum feckers said in sum holywood dark corridors of tinsil town lets make a film about Greek gods n shite "Yeah" great idea bro"  Lets get a 5 yr old to write the script +1  Another crap film goin straight to dvd and the bargain bins in asda or your local pound shop.  Feckin avoid like the plague............';#][p



is that the one that they might as well have called barry cotter?


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> is that the one that they might as well have called barry cotter?



Yeah! Probably.   I mean ffs the director shouts "action" cue to young said actor lying face down in sum gravel after just being beaten and nearly killed by a (insert yer typical hana montana holywood teen actress) When a voice from above says "seek out the water it will heal you" Cue desperate attempt of said actor to crawl to the waters edge and slowly push his hand into the water which miracously heals his wounds.  he's now a one man fighting machine and precedes to maim 10 soldiers / plus re/fights the girl n wins!  But guess wot he doesnt kill her!  No!  He gives her sword back!  


Im off fer a BRAIN scan!!!!! Just to check the film doesnt enter my subconciousnessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2010)

avu9lives said:


> Im off fer a BRAIN scan!!!!!...


Good idea.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 16, 2010)

Alice In Wonderland - not bad, looked very pretty (as expected) but i fell aslleep halfway through and woke up at the end......found it a bit dull somehow


----------



## belboid (Jun 17, 2010)

Privilege.

A 1967 Peter Watkins movie (just after he'd quit the beeb) about how the church and government use a pop star (Paul Jones, really rather good) to stop youth rebelling.  Very funny and even slightly prophetic.

I was surprised to find the Patti Smith song comes from it as well.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 17, 2010)

mentalchik said:


> Alice In Wonderland - not bad, looked very pretty (as expected) but i fell aslleep halfway through and woke up at the end......found it a bit dull somehow



I thought it was really good, but then I am easily pleased.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2010)

daybreakers. A well executed slice of frankly patronising morality. Or just a twist on the the standard of vamp fiction. Not sure yet, will think on in the morning


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> daybreakers. A well executed slice of frankly patronising morality. Or just a twist on the the standard of vamp fiction. Not sure yet, will think on in the morning


did you watch it with your brother and co?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2010)

on my own on teh mac.. I tend to lose my patience with them crowd around 9 pm and sly myself upstairs.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

hairy muff


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 18, 2010)

i bet your brother says that


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2010)

Right, after some shallow thought I think the film is not a metaphor for anything really but made good use of Sam 'I'll take any role me' Niel


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

First episode of Taken by Steven Spielberg which is pretty good.


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 18, 2010)

Snow Cake !   Didnt enjoy it really coz alan rickman was the best villian in die ard and i was expecting him to start talking in that fake german accent and sigourney weaver was shite at trying to portray n autistic women.  wobble


----------



## Yetman (Jun 18, 2010)

Vahalla Rising. Slow and boring.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Repo Men 2010

Forest Whitaker
Jude Law



Spoiler:  sillyness



Them scanning the hart


----------



## rekil (Jun 18, 2010)

The first half of The Sorrow And The Pity, I missed chunks of it the first time i watched it. I didn't realise the de Gaulle speech hullabaloo was on today. It wouldn't surprise me if Sarkozy's Hungarian aristo dad was arrow cross material.


----------



## A. Spies (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm watching sin nombre now and it's a fucking briliant film.  Love story about someone escaping from MS13 n heaing for the US border with someone/ some other ppl migratings stories. It's ace. Really enjoying it,


----------



## Chuff (Jun 19, 2010)

Disgrace - John Malkovich, perfect for a fragile sunday

speed racer- not sure its watchable without ketamine but for a kid flick by the wicholski brothers (matrix) visually interesting.


Our Country (2004) aka "Swades: We, the People" - India (original title)

fucking excelent hindi film and family values, really pissed off the sub went out of sinc about 2 hours in (its an Indian film 3+ hours) but bloody marvelous


----------



## rollinder (Jun 19, 2010)

Most of volume 1 of Readers Digest's best of Ronnie Barker - included a clip of a (BBC?) version of A Midsummer's Night Dream with him as Bottom. Realised why I've only seen cut versions of the Grand Wizard of the golden rivet & the hieroglyphics sketch via the clip-shows - mm-mmm at Miss Exotica Stormtrooper


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2010)

Been lent Police & Thieves 
Black and White propaganda films from the 40-50s 
Really good watching


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Tormented* - Jason Vorhees does Skins.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 20, 2010)

The Wrestler - found it a bit predictable. Still cried a bit tho innit.
JCVD - actually caught myself scratching my head


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 20, 2010)

Grow Your Own on iPlayer... really enjoyed it


----------



## zenie (Jun 22, 2010)

Girl With a Dragon Tattoo, wicked filum.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 22, 2010)

Watched an episode of Wiseguy - old undercover cop in the mafia TV show that's currently available on youtube.

It's a bit light in comparison to recent US dramas, but it has an ongoing storyline and some good performances....so it passes the time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

transformers 2 - wow, such inept film-making. i'm not usually too harsh on bay as i like his taste for the bombastic, but this was so appalling, even the actors seem to know it. megan fox didn't even need to be there and looked like she didn't want to be. only john tuturro seemed to be having fun.
 it has one of the worst scribbledonthebackofabeermat story and script i've even encountered. the robots are shit too. they've made them too human. there's a wise old yoga-type robot with a rustic english accent and a walking stick, there's a wormtonguesque, servile evil sidekick robot too. it's ridiculous, but no fun whatsoever.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jun 22, 2010)

GI Joe. had this on my PC for ages and since the TV schedule was a bit barren we gave it a go. Pretty entertaining flim flam didnt have to think much if at all whilst watching it. Surprisingly enjoyable and certainly worth watching for some terrible british accents alone (makes don cheedles oceans 11 effort sound good!).


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 22, 2010)

The Hide!  A british film about bird watching (?)  Theres only two actors in the film and it's a little slow at times ### but i really enjoyed it for sum reason!  Probably depends what mood your in kinda film..>>>>


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Been watching Boys from the Blackstuff the last few nights, I wasn't allowed to stay up when it was on telly. Excellent stuff from Bleasdale, easy to see the influences in his later stuff.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> transformers 2 - wow, such inept film-making. i'm not usually too harsh on bay as i like his taste for the bombastic, but this was so appalling, even the actors seem to know it. megan fox didn't even need to be there and looked like she didn't want to be. only john tuturro seemed to be having fun.
> it has one of the worst scribbledonthebackofabeermat story and script i've even encountered. the robots are shit too. they've made them too human. there's a wise old yoga-type robot with a rustic english accent and a walking stick, there's a wormtonguesque, servile evil sidekick robot too. it's ridiculous, but no fun whatsoever.



It's shite.  I wanted the Sun Harvester thing to actually start working, dammit.  I agree Tuturro's character was quite funny though, in his secret service underpants.  And when the young geek starts crying.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 22, 2010)

finished off  Readers Digest's best of Ronnie Barker volume 1 and the bonus of him on Wogan which was part lol and part

and Doctor Who - Horror Of Fang Rock with commentary. _Apparentally_ Tom was a right egotistic cunt, and there's a lovely and funny in hindsight bit when Terrance starts talking about how 'Stephen Moffat, the writer of Coupling' is a fan and has just put Doctor Who jokes into the programme and he's a very nice man...'

Oh and thanks to the blobs robotic voice and shape-shifting/disgusing itself as human I now want next weeks episode of New Who to star a Rutan


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 22, 2010)

Glee.

The final four episodes in one go.

There.  I have said it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 22, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Been watching Boys from the Blackstuff the last few nights, I wasn't allowed to stay up when it was on telly. Excellent stuff from Bleasdale, easy to see the influences in his later stuff.



Got it on DVD a few months ago - I only really remembered "Yosser's story" and "George's last ride" from the first time I saw it, but most stories in it are equally good.

The missus came back from the supermarket with "Invcitus" for me last night, so I watched it this morning while my wee girl was napping. It was quite good and affecting in all the right places, but a bit clunky dialogue-wise. Morgan Freeman was good, but I expected that. Not sure I'll watch it again, but it was worth watching once.


----------



## belboid (Jun 23, 2010)

first couple of episodes of Secret Army.

Holds up pretty well, the BBC style of the time lokos obviously dated, but not too shoddy.  And the english charactrs speaking so RP fits for once!

And I'd forgotten just how much 'Allo 'Allo was totally based on it.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Been watching Boys from the Blackstuff the last few nights, I wasn't allowed to stay up when it was on telly. Excellent stuff from Bleasdale, easy to see the influences in his later stuff.



Some of those episodes made me proper cry.  The one with Chrissie eating the last 2 slices of bread, which were the kids' breakfast - god, can't think about it without filling up.  It's a fucking spot on dramatisation of what it was like round here in the 80s.  My mum and dad were made redundant 11 times between them, them and my brother were all on the dole for years, I know that fucking horrible desperate feeling, and literally only having enough food to just about feed us


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2010)

triangle - what an unusual, enjoyable and intelligent horror film. got us talking about it for a while afterward trying to work out what the hell happened! recommended


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 23, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> triangle - what an unusual, enjoyable and intelligent horror film. got us talking about it for a while afterward trying to work out what the hell happened! recommended



its really good i only watched because it was made by the same guy that made severance the film with danny dyer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2010)

the director has a new one out called black death - medieval action horror. my flatmate gave it the thumbs up.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2010)

Dead Man/Something to Remind me - really intelligent well structured and thought though provocative film from Christian Petzold. Totally recommended.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2010)

Blame it on Fidel.

Middle class French couple decided to split from their bourgeois circle and join the workers' movement. Their 10 year old daughter takes a dim view.

The father in this one is actually presented as Allende's rep in France. This makes for some melancholy scenes, as we know how that one turned out in the end.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2010)

Idris2002 said:


> Blame it on Fidel.
> 
> Middle class French couple decided to split from their bourgeois circle and join the workers' movement. Their 10 year old daughter takes a dim view.
> 
> The father in this one is actually presented as Allende's rep in France. This makes for some melancholy scenes, as we know how that one turned out in the end.



The father is supposed to be a disguised Costa-Gavras isn't it? i.e the directors real father.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 24, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The father is supposed to be a disguised Costa-Gavras isn't it? i.e the directors real father.



Not sure if that's exactly the case. It was directed by Costa-Gavras's daughter but it's based on a novel by Domitilla Calamai. (Unfortunately, the book hasn't been translated into English.)

I did, however, read an interview with Julia Gavras where she said there were certain elements within the film that was inspired by her background but it was more to do with the relationship between the siblings.

Love that film.


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 24, 2010)

Just started watching the first series of Trailer park boys!  WTF!?   (Tbh i cant make my mind up if its complete drivel or funny as feck!   One fink is for sure though "Bubbles" is the star of the show.  horseboy=8yj


----------



## Yetman (Jun 24, 2010)

avu9lives said:


> Just started watching the first series of Trailer park boys!  WTF!?   (Tbh i cant make my mind up if its complete drivel or funny as feck!   One fink is for sure though "Bubbles" is the star of the show.  horseboy=8yj



Wait til you get into the 2nd and 3rd series, you'll grow to fucking love those boys


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 24, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> transformers 2 - wow, such inept film-making. i'm not usually too harsh on bay as i like his taste for the bombastic, but this was so appalling, even the actors seem to know it. megan fox didn't even need to be there and looked like she didn't want to be. only john tuturro seemed to be having fun.
> it has one of the worst scribbledonthebackofabeermat story and script i've even encountered. the robots are shit too. they've made them too human. there's a wise old yoga-type robot with a rustic english accent and a walking stick, there's a wormtonguesque, servile evil sidekick robot too. it's ridiculous, but no fun whatsoever.



I also found that the Bey-isms in the camerawork (big swoop around the character looking into the distance) annoying rather than enhancing (and yes, I liked the first Transformers movie as a piece of mindless entertainment)


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> Not sure if that's exactly the case. It was directed by Costa-Gavras's daughter but it's based on a novel by Domitilla Calamai. (Unfortunately, the book hasn't been translated into English.)
> 
> I did, however, read an interview with Julia Gavras where she said there were certain elements within the film that was inspired by her background but it was more to do with the relationship between the siblings.
> 
> Love that film.



Sorry to hear about your glasses. Been there. Rotten timing.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 24, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Sorry to hear about your glasses. Been there. Rotten timing.



I'm suffering. But not as much as that bastard dog will if they're not fixed by Saturday.


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 24, 2010)

rescue dawn
8/10 very realistic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2010)

how do you know?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 25, 2010)

Brothers - disappointing and not as fucked up as I expected.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> how do you know?



maybe he's played modern warfare


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 26, 2010)

The Watchmaker of St. Paul.

'I stand in solidarity with my son'. This searing indictment of 1970s centers around a watchmaker (played by a dead ringer for Ted Heath) who is one day visited by the police, who tell him that his son is wanted for the killing of a factory security guard. 

It's very much of its time, but still worth watching today.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jun 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> the director has a new one out called black death - medieval action horror. my flatmate gave it the thumbs up.



that does look good, will check it out


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2010)

Up


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Up



I have that and still haven't watched it, will it make me blub ?


Just watched 'Juno' quite liked it , very funny and sweet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2010)

I was almost in tears after the first 10mins, but it's good


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 27, 2010)

Marley & Me.

I cried like a girl.

I thought from the trailers that it would be some shit slapstick film with a dog.

But the other half decreed that we watched it - it was nothing like I thought.

A touching, sometimes dark film that made me cuddle my lab for ages afterwards.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 27, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I was almost in tears after the first 10mins, but it's good



Both Mr. QofG's had a good blub at "Up" - after about the first 20 mins then again about 15 mins from the end. And then when we were talking about it whilw walking home 

It is a lovely film though


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Marley & Me.
> 
> I cried like a girl.
> 
> ...



i loved the way owen wilson pronounced the word 'dawag'


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2010)

Reykjavik-Rotterdam - decent enough but very formulaic 'one last heist' film. Notable more for director Baltasar Kormakur (Jar City, Little Trip to Heaven etc) playing the lead. Didn't hang around (hour 20) - worth a go if you like the Icelandic voice. I know some people do.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 28, 2010)

Flame and Citron.

I regretted missing this one in the cinema, but it wasn't what I was expecting. Rather than a tale of manly derring-do among the Danish resistance, it's a story of betrayal and counter-betrayal in which the good guys finish last. And the violence is hard to watch in some places. The line - even if you're fighting in a just cause, if you pick up the gun there's a good chance you'll end up killing innocent people.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 28, 2010)

*The Book of Eli* - Well shot shite.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 28, 2010)

"Watchmen" - really liked it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2010)

I watched Doctor Who again and still don't get how amy managed to bring the TARDIS back but hey, she is hot.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 2, 2010)

Malice in Wonderland!   What a crock o shite$  Danny Dyer does his im a cockney geezer !  Innit, govner, {insert your own cockney phrases}  Makes you wonder how the feck sum films get made..  AVOID!!!!!!  [Edit] The bird innit was pretty fit though.,/;


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 2, 2010)

The Wire Season 2 episodes 3,4 & 5


----------



## belboid (Jul 2, 2010)

Waltz With Bashir.

Been meaning to for ages, finally got round to it. What a cheery film.  And what a bunch of fucking cunts.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 2, 2010)

watched the Going Down To South Park documentary on video (wonder if it ever made it onto dvd), haven't seen it since it was on ch4 Weird seing Isaac Hays talking about playing Chef & Trey and Matt mentioning that he has his own ideas about the show...


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Thirst* - craziest fucking vampire film I've ever seen by the director who did Old Boy. In it's own perverse way, it's every bit as good as Let The Right One In.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 4, 2010)

just watched fish story amazing


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 4, 2010)

Die Beischlafdiebin (translation: Sex thief?) - early Christian Petzold TV film. Pretty good, nowhere near his later films though  - as to be expected i suppose. Usual well handled interlocking narratives, motivations, actions etc


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2010)

Whatever Works, watchable.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2010)

The Damned United. Finally got around to watching it, Michael Sheen is brilliant as Clough. I can just about remember the events portrayed in the film, enjoyed it.


----------



## Zabo (Jul 4, 2010)

I watched the Austrian "The Bone Man".  It would be unfair to compare it to the Coen's "Fargo" because it didn't have a yakking woman in it going "Ya" all the time to spoil things. The photography was outstanding in that it wasn't intrusive. Likewise the sound. There was a disco scene but instead of the gain going straight up - much beloved by some - it was mixed in perfectly. A damn good story which I won't spoil - and some equally fine acting. Quit a few darkly comic moments. Unfortunately the writer and director have fallen into the same rut as others by having adding an Eastern European sex traffic segment. Please no more!

So far that's two good Austrian films I've seen, this and Revanche.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 4, 2010)

Zabo said:


> I watched the Austrian "The Bone Man".  It would be unfair to compare it to the Coen's "Fargo" because it didn't have a yakking woman in it going "Ya" all the time to spoil things. The photography was outstanding in that it wasn't intrusive. Likewise the sound. There was a disco scene but instead of the gain going straight up - much beloved by some - it was mixed in perfectly. A damn good story which I won't spoil - and some equally fine acting. Quit a few darkly comic moments. Unfortunately the writer and director have fallen into the same rut as others by having adding an Eastern European sex traffic segment. Please no more!
> 
> So far that's two good Austrian films I've seen, this and Revanche.



The Bone man is part of a number of 'Brenner' films directed by Wolfgang Murnberger - the other films being Come, Sweet Death and Silentium. Both these two are better than the Bone Man, great though that is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2010)

I watched book of eli again, god knows why it was as uninspiring as the first time around. Fellow  (christian) watcher said it was beautiful and that gary oldman was like the catholics using the Word for nefarious power-grabbing ends.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 4, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Been watching Boys from the Blackstuff the last few nights, I wasn't allowed to stay up when it was on telly. Excellent stuff from Bleasdale, easy to see the influences in his later stuff.



And which makes the appalling GBH even more loathsome.


----------



## Zabo (Jul 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The Bone man is part of a number of 'Brenner' films directed by Wolfgang Murnberger - the other films being Come, Sweet Death and Silentium. Both these two are better than the Bone Man, great though that is.




Sincere thanks. I'll look them up. Thank You.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2010)

Death of a Corrupt Man - bit of a vanity vehicle from Delon (scripted by Jacques Audiard's old man). An attempt at a paranoid poltical conspiracy thriller, you know the type. Never really comes off - mainly i think due to the lack of any politics in the film whatsoever, in fact it's pretty laughable when put up against Costas-Gavras and Petri etc who he/it was trying to follow.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 5, 2010)

A random episode of that Spartacus: Blood and Sand.

It's fucking ridiculous in the best possible way - the blood, the sex, the Roman politics.

When a topless Lucy Lawless orders John Hannah to "split the [servant] girl's arse while I watch" you know you've gone down a weird road.... 

I may have to watch the rest for the lols.


----------



## Lea (Jul 5, 2010)

Watched Eclipse (Twilight Saga) over the weekend. It's OK if you are a fan of the books and have seen the first two films.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 5, 2010)

saw Babylon on tv by chance, wow it is an awesome film! it's about a guy in a reggae sounds system in brixton in the late 1970s. such a good ending, so much weirder than i expected.


----------



## Cm7 (Jul 5, 2010)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - I thought it was great, enjoyed the suspense and revenges.  
And then, watched the next two of the Millennium Trilogy - DISAPPOINTED!!!  They lack the tension buildups like the first one.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> A random episode of that Spartacus: Blood and Sand.
> 
> It's fucking ridiculous in the best possible way - the blood, the sex, the Roman politics.
> 
> ...



dotty has been ranting about this show for ages, and yet this has never come up in his reccomendations. I may well have to watch this show now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2010)

eh? he's mentioned it loads of time, by jupiter's cock!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 5, 2010)

John Hannah looks like he's having the time of his fucking life too


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 5, 2010)

*Law Abiding Citizen* - It could had been as dark as Se7en/ Silence of the Lambs etc. But it turned out shite. Predictable. Moralistic. Happy families bullshit. Bollocks. I hate Gerard Butler shit choice of film roles. He's on course to become the next Travolta for sure (with Stallone's odd moving mouth).


----------



## rollinder (Jul 5, 2010)

last episode of Bottom, the Prime Minister blackmail video bit's much funnier knowing about John Major and Edwina Curry


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 5, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> saw Babylon on tv by chance, wow it is an awesome film! it's about a guy in a reggae sounds system in brixton in the late 1970s. such a good ending, so much weirder than i expected.



Just watched this on iPlayer. great stuff.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 6, 2010)

Got the first series of Outnumbered, having not seen it until recently for some reason. I like it. The kids in it are like my boy, split into 3.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Live!* - Half-decent satire on reality TV spoiled by a clumsy last five minutes and a couple of other frustrating flaws.


----------



## Cm7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Parallel Lines on youtube.
- 5 different short films, 1 dialogue.  Interesting idea of the project and some quality works too


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> A random episode of that Spartacus: Blood and Sand.
> 
> It's fucking ridiculous in the best possible way - the blood, the sex, the Roman politics.
> 
> ...



watch it all. Really you do eventually realise you have got hooked in. Behind the gore and nudity and swearing there is a good story. The final ep is brilliant. So much violence


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2010)

About half of Mulholland Drive before getting too tired


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> watch it all. Really you do eventually realise you have got hooked in. Behind the gore and nudity and swearing there is a good story. The final ep is brilliant. So much violence



I did love the politics and barely concealed loathing between the various Romans in the bits I saw, so will definitely be giving it a run.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 6, 2010)

Alex Cox's Straight to Hell, starring Joe Strummer, Courtney Love AND the Pogues.

It doesn't get much better than that.

'Louise, I thought you loved me'.

'I don't know what love is'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> eh? he's mentioned it loads of time, by jupiter's cock!









Fuuuuuck, we are undone! do I have to do everything?






no my husband, merely wait as I get my baps out and all shall be well. You charm the intriguers and I shall gull the casual viewer


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes.

Well I never, a really good film by Guy Ritchie, with Jude Law putting in a cracking turn.  Some minor faults that were suprising - ie crap direction on the big explosion and big fight scenes, but a very entertaining and well made fillum nevertheless.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2010)

Cm7 said:


> Parallel Lines on youtube.
> - 5 different short films, 1 dialogue.  Interesting idea of the project and some quality works too



Just watched three of them and I can't be bothered to waste any more of my life on this. 
Interesting idea but poorly executed. There are so few lines of vague dialogue that it renders the intriguing concept dull and practically pointless. . . 

"What's that?" 
"A unicorn"
"I've never seen one up close before." 
"Beautiful"
"get away"
"get away"
"I'm Sorry"

And even that feels really really badly shoehorned into the three I watched. Ugh. Terrible.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 6, 2010)

On Telly - Sherlock Holmes: Sign of Four


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 6, 2010)

Please Give. 

This American film about the trials of being a neurotic middle class person in Noo Yawk city was promoted as a comedy, but it's not really that sort of thing, although there are a few laughs.

The person I saw it with really liked it, I not so much - but I still thought it was pretty good. The acting was very good - naturalistic and not grandstanding. I also thought that it had a peculiarly Canadian sensibility for an American film. I'm not sure what I mean by that, but hey.

Also saw the trailer for Tetro, which looks really bad, perhaps even as bad as the Brothers Bloom.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> Well I never, a really good film by Guy Ritchie, with Jude Law putting in a cracking turn.  Some minor faults that were suprising - ie crap direction on the big explosion and big fight scenes, but a very entertaining and well made fillum nevertheless.





This feels like coming out or something, but I agree. Saw this on the flight from Oz and I was quite impressed by the film as a whole, but the surprising level of chemistry between RDJ & Law. Loved the steampunk-without-steampunk feel to the whole thing too.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Blood: The Last Vampire:* Some stylish visuals but a pile of cack other than that.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 7, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> *Blood: The Last Vampire:* Some stylish visuals but a pile of cack other than that.



was that the live action re-make or the animation?

I watched The Cove the documentary film about the annual killing of dolphins in a National Park at Taiji, Wakayama. Amazing


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> Well I never, a really good film by Guy Ritchie, with Jude Law putting in a cracking turn.  Some minor faults that were suprising - ie crap direction on the big explosion and big fight scenes, but a very entertaining and well made fillum nevertheless.



Gut ritchie has made 2 great films and one good one. It's ok to say it.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 7, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> was that the live action re-make or the animation?



Live action.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 7, 2010)

i watched Flowers Of Flesh and Blood, it's alright, a bit of fun.


----------



## belboid (Jul 7, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> the surprising level of chemistry between RDJ & Law.



that the best bitchy gay couple has been created by them & Ritchie really is quite surprising.  Clearly it was just maddie holding him back.



butchersapron said:


> Gut ritchie has made 2 great films and one good one. It's ok to say it.



this & lock stock are great, snatch good??  Maybe, i dont see any need to see any of his others again, but would very happily rewatch this un.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2010)

Lock stock and snatch great, this one = good.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 7, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Live action.



oh haven't seen that 1, you should watch the real 1. how long was it? it animated one was about 50mins and really fucking good.


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2010)

aaah, the joys of having a decent avi playing DVD player...

finally watched All Tomorrow's Parties, the movie.  Not enough Shellac therein.

And last night was Zombieland, absolute cracker.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2010)

The Thief and the Cobbler (recobbled cut)






Incredible animation - lifework of Richard Harris (roger rabbit) - cruelly finished off by the studios and butchered in editing to make it look like an Alladin ripoff (whereas in fact many TatC animators took their ideas on to Disney to re-use them for Alladin). This is a fan edit, using all sorts of sources for original footage, pencil tests etc. to make a version of the film as close as possible to the original vision. Not the most amazing plot, but some staggering animation, especially the War Machine towards the end.

Cheers to Brainaddict for the recommendation


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 8, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> oh haven't seen that 1, you should watch the real 1. how long was it? it animated one was about 50mins and really fucking good.



It was around 90 minutes - terrible CGI, wooden characters, the plot seemed very rushed. The only real point of interest was that it had Larry Lamb (aka Archie Mitchell from EastEnders) playing an American general. He wasn't bad actually.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 8, 2010)

Watched Who Can Kill a Child? (¿Quién puede matar a un niño?) for the first time in years last night. Still a cracking film.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 8, 2010)

*The Karate Kid* _remake_ -


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> _remake_


 why why why?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> why why why?



You saw it too?
What an insult to Mr Miaki's crane move?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2010)

I didn't see it, I can't understand why they'd remake it


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 8, 2010)

After Hours!  Probably one of my fave films ever.....  Great cast, great story.  The vigilante ice cream women cracks me up every time i watch it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 8, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I didn't see it, I can't understand why they'd remake it



To get Will Smith's kid some early career publicity.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 8, 2010)

avu9lives said:


> After Hours!  Probably one of my fave films ever.....  Great cast, great story.  The vigilante ice cream women cracks me up every time i watch it.



Thats a mental film, proper 80's


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2010)

Let The Right One In.   Very good indeed.

Then the last two episodes from the last season of Curb Your Enthusiasm.  Still magnificent.  'Respect wood'

And was then planning to have a nice early night, but as mrs b has just come back in a cuntish mood, i think I'll stop up and watch something else.

Trying 'Soft Beds, Hard Battles' - which sounded promising, being a Peter Sellers multi-role job, written by Leo 'peeping Tom' Marks, but it's pretty much drivel so far.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 9, 2010)

Adams Apples (Adams Aebler)  Feck me what a crazy film!  The Danish sure have a weird sense of humor when it comes to comedy.  Godamn subtitles were outta sync though!  which made it even more crazier than it already was..  Great film though! "Highly recommended"

There is nothing wrong with him he just has the flu............)


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 9, 2010)

The last two episodes of the *V* remake - Morena Baccarin as evil alien queen Anna is ace, the rest somewhere between meh and awful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 9, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> You saw it too?
> What an insult to Mr Miaki's crane move?



Talking of insults . . .

Miyagi.


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2010)

hmm, what to waatch now....Gilda or The Hurt Locker?  aah, choices choices


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 9, 2010)

A rather harrowing episode of The Bill & to cheer ourselves up; watched the Family Guy send up of Empire Strikes Back


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2010)

Goddamn, Rita Hayworth gives good face


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 9, 2010)

jer said:


> watched the Family Guy send up of Empire Strikes Back



I thought that was really weak compared to Blue Harvest which was very funny at times.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 9, 2010)

Incident at Loch Ness the Werner Herzog mockumentary well funny


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 9, 2010)

Danny Kaye in The Court Jester. The chalice with the palace has the pellet with the poison, the vessel with the pestle has the brew that is true. Classic


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2010)

once Upon A Time in America


Fucking dood film. Loong, but very good. Must seek out some more sergio


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 10, 2010)

"300"  - Spartans! Prepare for glory!  HAOOH HAAOH HAAOH. I rather enjoyed it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2010)

A film gracious enough to admit that being proto-fascist bastards with an almost invincible shield wall is no good if you are unable to deal with people sneaking round your backside. Doomed if you can get behind them. Oh glory, glory we are so great. Untill we face an enemy that uses tactical thinking. 

Beautiful stylings though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 10, 2010)

Ooh, lots of thigh in that one 

Watched some shit film about time travel and dinosaurs last night, so good I can't remember what it was called. Just half watched Valkyrie.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> A film gracious enough to admit that being proto-fascist bastards with an almost invincible shield wall is no good if you are unable to deal with people sneaking round your backside. Doomed if you can get behind them. Oh glory, glory we are so great. Untill we face an enemy that uses tactical thinking.
> 
> Beautiful stylings though.



I did think I would probably have been happier with the breasts and snogging and elephants and big moving staircases and general debauchary of the Persians tbh rather than sending my small child away to get beaten up. Though that would mean less chest and thigh


----------



## blairsh (Jul 10, 2010)

Just finished watching both series of Fist of Fun 

Been a while, thoroughly enjoyable as ever


----------



## Cm7 (Jul 10, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watched three of them and I can't be bothered to waste any more of my life on this.
> Interesting idea but poorly executed. There are so few lines of vague dialogue that it renders the intriguing concept dull and practically pointless. . .
> 
> "What's that?"
> ...



I thought the third and fourth one were pretty good.
But indeed the dialogue is rather lame.  Still an intriguing idea in promoting a Philips TV.  Whether people would buy the tv because of this that's another thing.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I started watching The Sopranos. 

A bit late maybe but I could never get up to speed with it at the time and I can never get into something when a mate is hyping it up all the time.

Watched 3 episodes, seems okay.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 10, 2010)

blairsh said:


> Just finished watching both series of Fist of Fun
> 
> Been a while, thoroughly enjoyable as ever



Downloaded from torrents? What's the copy like?


----------



## blairsh (Jul 10, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Downloaded from torrents? What's the copy like?



Streaming it. Relatively low quality but i'm no that fecked, good enough


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ah right. I had a Dvd of a VHS rip once but I lost it. Might have to check it out, very funny series if I remember right.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 11, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Ah right. I had a Dvd of a VHS rip once but I lost it. Might have to check it out, very funny series if I remember right.



Indeed it is. I have half the second series, on vhs recorded off the tellybox  but no vhs player...

God bless the internet http://www.stewartlee.co.uk/oldshows.htm


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 11, 2010)

Caught up on a few episodes of *Spartacus: Blood and Sand*, which is ridiculous but ace.

Plus...

*Diary Of The Dead* - a lot better than I thought it would be but still a long way short of Romero's best.


----------



## Reno (Jul 11, 2010)

I watched the remake of Romero's _The Crazies_ last night. It's one of the very few horror remakes that are better than the original film, but then the original wasn't that great in the first place. It's beautifully shot, well acted and exciting enough, but it's let down somewhat by the over proliferation of the "infected" sub-genre in recent years


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 11, 2010)

blairsh said:


> Indeed it is. I have half the second series, on vhs recorded off the tellybox  but no vhs player...
> 
> God bless the internet http://www.stewartlee.co.uk/oldshows.htm




There goes Sunday


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2010)

Little Miss Sunshine - thought it was excellent


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Little Miss Sunshine - thought it was excellent



Is a good one isn't it? 
Bit twee but funny  

Today we did the F1 and then the Karate Kid (original) which is cheesetastic


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 12, 2010)

I watched Trash Humpers at the Cube in Bristol. wanted to see it for ages and i finally have and it was so funny. several people walked out.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2010)

Does that make it better?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 12, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Does that make it better?



yeah


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 12, 2010)

I watched Akira after many years yesterday, but a DVD edition I borrowed from a friend, and which was released about 8 years ago. I knew it already, but _annoyingly_ it has different dubbing.  For childhood nostalgia reasons I prefer the old Streamline Pictures dub, with him who voiced Leonardo in the Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles cartoon series back in the 1980s/early 90s. Although it looks like a fan has  the cleaned-up DVD release by adding the old dubbing.  Either that or it's a recent Australian release of the DVD which kept the old voice-overs.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2010)

Marshall Tito's spirit -brilliant Croatian  black comdedy about a one legged tito haunting an island and the opps it offers for 'capitalist' profit.

Black Friday, another good one, Indian dram-doc recreation of the 93 Bombay bombings. Only let down by some terrible incidental acting.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 12, 2010)

"Grizzly Rage". it is actually the worst film i have ever seen, and i have ssen lots of bad ones, it is just awesomely terrible, i didn't think they made those kind of films any more.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 12, 2010)

That new A-Team film. I quite liked it, it seamed to have made a stab at keeping a bit of the feel of the original series if iff it got a bit ott with shootings etc towards the end. I actually missed the end due to dropping off to sleep but it had been a hard day so i cant really blame the film totally.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 12, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Why?



well it was quite obvious what the film was gonna be about


----------



## chazegee (Jul 12, 2010)

I think I might watch the thing tonight, it's on the telly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2010)

chazegee said:


> I think I might watch the thing tonight, it's on the telly.



The John Carpenter version! I do like that film  Went to see it at the pics when it first came out. I presume it was an X certificate so had the added fission of us being too young to see (I was about 15 when it came out!)


----------



## chazegee (Jul 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The John Carpenter version! I do like that film  Went to see it at the pics when it first came out. I presume it was an X certificate so had the added fission of us being too young to see (I was about 15 when it came out!)




Yeah, the Thing coming out the huskies head scene is a classic. Can't wait. 
And good work, the first illegal film age for me was La Bamba. Lame


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2010)

chazegee said:


> Yeah, the Thing coming out the huskies head scene is a classic. Can't wait.
> And good work, the first illegal film age for me was La Bamba. Lame



Oh yeah!! There are so many great scenes plus the score is excellent too.

La Bamba, eh? - I feel your


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 13, 2010)

I dug out my DVD of *John Carpenter's The Thing* - the detached human head with the scuttling spider legs is still the creepiest, most unsettling thing I've ever seen in a film.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 13, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I dug out my DVD of *John Carpenter's The Thing* - the detached human head with the scuttling spider legs is still the creepiest, most unsettling thing I've ever seen in a film.



If I remember right, another man's head becomes something akin to a venus fly trap.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 13, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> If I remember right, another man's head becomes something akin to a venus fly trap.



Chest cavity (after it collapses in during defibrillation )


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 13, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Chest cavity (after it collapses in during defibrillation )



All that grotesque shit with the dogs is really disturbing too. Apparently Rob Bottin was only about 22 when he did all those amazing effects.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 13, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Chest cavity (after it collapses in during defibrillation )



No no. When they are roped together, tied to chairs, and they are subject to the blood test.  The 'thing' panics and reveals itself.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> No no. When they are roped together, tied to chairs, and they are subject to the blood test.  The 'thing' panics and reveals itself.



I remember squealing a lot when I first saw that scene....and squealing again every time I have seen it since


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 13, 2010)

The bit with the dogs not far into it is the most disturbing for me.

It is a good horror film.  Carpenter has got some stick for being 'shit' but he made his name by making relatively lower budget mainstream films that can pull in audiences.  And tongue in cheek with it.  He's got a fair few classics under his belt.  His music can be pants though.  His best scores, however, are Escape and Assault.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2010)

the music for the thing is pretty good i thought. he's awful these days, but when he was on form he was a master.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2010)

The chest cavity grows teeth and chomps the blokes arm off at the elbow. I caught this film as a curiosity without warning late one night when I was a teenager. Didn't sleep.


anyways, I watched latest trueblood again to catch the nuances. Blatant HBO 3rd-ep pay off. Her that was Chris's girlfriend in sopranos shows up n all.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 13, 2010)

I watched true romance last night and I'm watching fitzcarraldo right now


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 13, 2010)

I had the chance to interview Carpenter once when I worked for a shitty lads' mag, but the editor wanted me to ask him stupid, facetious questions about woodwork (Carpenter, you see?) so I ended up cancelling it.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I had the chance to interview Carpenter once when I worked for a shitty lads' mag, but the editor wanted me to ask him stupid, facetious questions about woodwork (Carpenter, you see?) so I ended up cancelling it.



Name and shame that editor please.


----------



## silver (Jul 13, 2010)

On Sunday I watched Dead Man's Shoes, brilliant film, really dark. Last night watched Misery, hadn't watched that for years


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 13, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Name and shame that editor please.



It was when I worked for Maxim in the early 2000s - the guy's name was Tim something or other and he wasn't the main editor, but one of a number of people brought in with the word editor in their job title. He was 'executive editor' or something. The fact I can't even remember his full name says it all really because he really was a stupendous twat and all his ideas were on a par with the Carpenter interview travesty.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2010)

Tim something - you're a disrespectful twat.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 14, 2010)

Midnight Meat Train - ridiculous.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 14, 2010)

Daybreakers - Visually it's bleak, polished and has the same feel as The Matrix. Very different take on the vampire genre and it could had been alot worse...

average.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 14, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Daybreakers - Visually it's bleak, polished and has the same feel as The Matrix. Very different take on the vampire genre and it could had been alot worse...
> 
> average.



I liked this a bit more than you did but agree pretty much - there's lots of good ideas and it looks impressive, but the story felt half-baked. It never really caught fire (unlike many of the vampires in it). Best vampire film I've seen recently is Thirst which is utterly mad but great.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 14, 2010)

Pixar shorts collection and Iron Man on Bluray, both excellent.


----------



## silver (Jul 14, 2010)

Started watching IT, fell asleep


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 14, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I liked this a bit more than you did but agree pretty much - there's lots of good ideas and it looks impressive, but the story felt half-baked. It never really caught fire (unlike many of the vampires in it). Best vampire film I've seen recently is Thirst which is utterly mad but great.



Thirst is very unique. 
The narrative stretches to another story and another, and maybe one more  

Very similar in style to other Korean flicks like Peppermint Candy and Memoirs of Murder.

And what's up with Daybreakers? I thought the ending was way too abrupt...


----------



## Hollis (Jul 14, 2010)

'The Sorrow and the Pity' part 1.  Supurb.  Which is a good thing as its cost me about £45 in rental fees.. 

Exactly how to make a documentary. No crappy music, no soft focus interview.. no people crying on camera.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 14, 2010)

Currently watching Dangermouse Project Moon


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 14, 2010)

Seapoint.

A documentary about life and leisure at a south African beachfront promenade.

This was a visually very interesting film, but it was also ethically problematic.

There's a lot of people in this one, but the two on which it focussed are a dickhead white councillor and an emotionally/mentally damaged black man (who may also be homeless).

There's a scene where homeless people who sleep on the beach wrap their bits and pieces in a tarpaulin and bury it in the sand. The next morning the councillor and the cops come along and dig the bits of kit up and scatter them hither and yon. While at the same time complaining about the mess. 

The possibly homeless guy may or may not have been in a fit state to know if he was being filmed and if so, for what. 

Like I said - visually interesting, but deeply problematic. By the end I had a renewed respect for John Pilger's style of agitprop, however crude it may be.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2010)

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.

Gripping, brutal, brilliant! A thriller that thrilled.


----------



## belboid (Jul 15, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Incident at Loch Ness the Werner Herzog mockumentary well funny



I hadn't heard of this till you mentioned it, watched it this afternoon, very funny indeed.

Rounded it off with Werners La Souffriere, classic madcap 'lets climb this exploding volcano' doc


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 15, 2010)

belboid said:


> I hadn't heard of this till you mentioned it, watched it this afternoon, very funny indeed.
> 
> Rounded it off with Werners La Souffriere, classic madcap 'lets climb this exploding volcano' doc



He is a legend, have you seen this short film he narrated?


----------



## belboid (Jul 15, 2010)

magnificent, hadn't heard of that either, thanks.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 15, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> And what's up with Daybreakers? I thought the ending was way too abrupt...



The last half is pretty mediocre - from when they discover the wholly unconvincing cure onwards. Sam Neill's good in it though.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 15, 2010)

recent viewing: a bit of The Best of Ronnie Barker vol. 2,
the David Suchet  ITV Poirot  version of Death On The Nile - surprisingly pretty good, looked gorgeous.

David Soul was in it hamming it up + plus there was a very Officer Crabtree+Tim McInnery in Blackadder esque ultra bitchy mummies boy gay stereotype who's catchphrase seemed to be "ooh er"  but 

The change to the ending worked but still think I like the film better, made me want to see that again now.

Watched some of the behind the scenes clips on Fight Club (the extened/special edition) - v. interesting  how they made the cgi.


----------



## Jonas Kwan (Jul 15, 2010)

I watched a film called Bounty Hunter, starring Jennifer Aniston. I'm not quite sure why Jennifer Aniston has such a big name in Hollywood.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2010)

belboid said:


> I hadn't heard of this till you mentioned it, watched it this afternoon, very funny indeed.
> 
> Rounded it off with Werners La Souffriere, classic madcap 'lets climb this exploding volcano' doc


have you seen the white diamond? yet another classic herzog doc in which he explores man's hubris towards nature


----------



## discokermit (Jul 15, 2010)

herzog is shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)

and so is everything else


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)

i think you should fight him since it's beyond debate


----------



## Jonas Kwan (Jul 16, 2010)

I watched a Werner Herzog film two weeks ago called Grizzly Man. Those people were taking the whole animal rights movement a little bit too far.

Werner is the narrator. He tells the audience that he thinks the basis of the world is murder, chaos and death.


----------



## Reno (Jul 16, 2010)

Only just started to watch Breaking Bad. I'm at episode 3. The sulfuric acid scene.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)

season 1? wow, you've got some severe suspense ahead. tensest telly ever.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 16, 2010)

discokermit said:


> herzog is shit.



so are you, fool.


----------



## Reno (Jul 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> season 1? wow, you've got some severe suspense ahead. tensest telly ever.



Oh good. I got it because I read it was very tense and it isn't yet.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> have you seen the white diamond? yet another classic herzog doc in which he explores man's hubris towards nature



Again really fucking good. Have you seen Encounters at the End of the World or Wheel of Time? I personally love them both, haven't seen Mein liebster Feind - Klaus Kinski yet but I have it and its next.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 16, 2010)

Reno said:


> Oh good. I got it because I read it was very tense and it isn't yet.



Breaking Bad is about as good as American TV gets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)

haven't seen the wheel of time, looks horridious tbh.
encounters is amazing. you're less invited to ridicule these strange people, like in grizzly man.
the seal noises are wicked:


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> haven't seen the *wheel of time*, looks horridious tbh.
> encounters is amazing. you're less invited to ridicule these strange people, like in grizzly man.
> the seal noises are wicked:




You should at least give it a go.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


>



ok fine don't watch it, miss out


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)

i've got everything of his on my lovefilm list, so i will eventually, but aside from his operas, it's my least hoped for film of his


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i've got everything of his on my lovefilm list, so i will eventually, but aside from his operas, it's my least hoped for film of his



Really? have u actually seen Even Dwarfs Started Small?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)

yes, loved it


----------



## turing test (Jul 16, 2010)

I watched "Wake in Fright" which is a 70's Australian movie about a guy on a drinking binge.  It’s not a bad movie.  The sound is bad on it though.


----------



## belboid (Jul 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> have you seen the white diamond? yet another classic herzog doc in which he explores man's hubris towards nature



well, that is what he does in half of his docs.

I've only seen about half of it, came in when it was on a storyville a few years back, must track it down and watcvh from the start.

There's only that and Land of Silence and Darkness I havent seen of his full-length docs, they're all always well worth a watch.

My Bet Fiend is a work of staggering genius, fucking hilarious and terrifying and te only film you need ever see about film-making.

And I don't thionk he ever ridicules anyone, certainly not Treadwell in Grizzly Man, far from it. It's (part of) what makes him such a brilliant documentarian (???), the respect he gives to these rather lunatic people.

Probably the greatest living film maker.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 16, 2010)

turing test said:


> I watched "Wake in Fright" which is a 70's Australian movie about a guy on a drinking binge.  It’s not a bad movie.  The sound is bad on it though.



There's was cleaned up re-release last year, or earlier this. It still cut out the scene where Donald Pleasance raped Gary Bond though.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 16, 2010)

Been rewatching *Eastbound & Down* and reckon it's probably my favourite TV comedy of the last few years. Danny McBride is just superb in it.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, loved it



me 2


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 16, 2010)

The Girl who played with Fire.

Not as good as the first. Actually, it was more like a good episode of Cracker or Prime Suspect.

Noomi Rapace was still spellbinding - she just fills the screen doing very little but stare - the Lisbeth character is a cyber punk betty blue with touches of Nikita - a fan boy wank photofit.

It's a shame it couldn't keep the depth and brutality of the first film, or the intricate plotting, but I'm enjoying the characters.


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 16, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Breaking Bad is about as good as American TV gets.



Agreed, I'm just waiting for series 3 to hit TV in the UK.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Girl who played with Fire.
> 
> Not as good as the first. Actually, it was more like a good episode of Cracker or Prime Suspect.
> 
> ...



The second is bad, then it gets worse. Isn't 'Played with Fire' out at the pictures soon? Not seen any reviews yet but I'll be amazed if it's not panned.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 16, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Breaking Bad is about as good as American TV gets.



Aye, what can fill the void until next March?

Been watching more Sopranos. It has it's moments but after The Wire, then Breaking Bad it doesn't compare.


----------



## Jonas Kwan (Jul 16, 2010)

A film with Timothy Olyphant called High Life. It's about some drug addicts planning a bank job in the Eighties. It's a pretty good film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Aye, what can fill the void until next March?
> 
> Been watching more Sopranos. It has it's moments but after The Wire, then Breaking Bad it doesn't compare.



anyone seen this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justified_(TV_series)
???
it _might_ fill the void if it's any good


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Pineapple Express* - Another one of those weird 'bromance' comedies from Judd Apatow. Mildly amusing and the cast's good (Gary Cole, James Franco, Danny McBride, Seth Rogen).


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2010)

Daresalam  - interesting but rather clichéd look at a 'revolutionary war' in an unnamed african state (no, the name doesn't mean it's Tanzania before anyone jumps in) - usual thing: naughty masters -->revolt-->success--> meet the new boss--> brothers going separate ways-->sell out etc - in fact what's his face could have based Wind that Shakes The Barley almost directly scene for scene on it. Worth a watch at least.


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 17, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> anyone seen this:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justified_(TV_series)
> ???
> it _might_ fill the void if it's any good


 
I have been watching this on Five USA (it's on Wed nights at 10pm) - is very good. Actually watched an episode last night off Sky+.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 17, 2010)

Just watched Caché. I imagine others have seen it.

Anyone care to explain it to me? Full of suspense but left me a bit puzzled.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 17, 2010)

Anvil: The Story of Anvil.

I thought it was a brilliant film. The similarities between this and Spinal Tap were at times uncanny. However this movie had real heart and soul and at times I was quite moved by their faith in the band and the relationships portrayed in the film.

Excellent. I'd give 8.5/10


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah, i loved that film. you couldn't help but be warmed to their irrepressibilty.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 17, 2010)

Red Road...guessed what had happened fairly early on but a good film all the same. Good performances all round I thought.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Last House On The Left* - a remake with many of the original's nasty, sleazy edges rounded off. Disappointed to see a fine actor like Aaron Paul (Jesse in Breaking Bad) wasting his time in this kind of tosh.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 18, 2010)

The Book of Eli

Jesus fuck, what a load of terminably dull drivel.

Utter, utter shit. Avoid.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2010)

Denzel chops a blokes arm off. That is the only point to the whole film.

I watched The Rock. Nick Cage is still a twat but the Rock is a solid actioner


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 18, 2010)

When you're strange the doors documentary again.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Denzel chops a blokes arm off. That is the only point to the whole film.


 
Indeed. But even that took _forever_ to get to.

I honestly think that it may number amongst the worst films I've seen.


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 18, 2010)

One Hour Photo with Robin Williams. Fairly routine "creepy stalker" movie but watchable all the same.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 18, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Red Road...guessed what had happened fairly early on but a good film all the same. Good performances all round I thought.



Check out her new flick Fish Tank....an excellent movie.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2010)

Bladerunner


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 18, 2010)

Grandma Death said:


> Check out her new flick Fish Tank....an excellent movie.


 
Seen it, think I preferred Red Road for the fact it had more of a storyline.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 18, 2010)

*She, a Chinese*, what an insulting portrayal of a Chinese woman...and men.

Poor plot, weak characters and it's hard to get emotional with any of the characters. 

(even when one of the characters gets raped/ or when her lover gets killed, she gets on with life as if those incidents were as deep as taking a shit).

1/10


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Seen it, think I preferred Red Road for the fact it had more of a storyline.



I much preferred Fish Tank. Red Road struck me as wildly melodramatic in its explanaition for the main characters emotional state while Fish Tank struck me as much more plausible. Fish Tank is my favourite British film of the last decade and it's lyrical and thoroughly cinematic in a way that British films so rarely are. It reminded my of Terrence Malick in places, while never seeming derivative. Andrea Arnold is a fantastic director and that's evident in both films, but Fish Tank really was a step up from Red Road IMO.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 18, 2010)

The Concert. 

A silly Europudding (French-Russian production, Romanian director). Although the hero is depicted as having lost his job in Soviet times because he refused to submit to a purge of his Jewish musicians, the film itself dabbles in anti-semitic stereotypes. 

The early sequences in Moscow are good fun, but the drama does take a nosedive once they get to Paris.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 18, 2010)

Reno said:


> I much preferred Fish Tank. Red Road struck me as wildly melodramatic in its explanaition for the main characters emotional state while Fish Tank struck me as much more plausible.



I agree with this. As far as being believable Fish Tank wins but I was after a story and enjoyed the little bit of mystery in Red Road.

I watched The 39 Steps (the hitchcock version) before breakfast today, think I've only see the Robert Powell one before. 

More Sopranos this evening. Only 2 episodes to go in series 1 and I'm still undecided, it has it's moments and there's a few characters I like but the story isn't gripping me.

Does it get better? I've done a few searches and series 1 seems to come up quite often as being the best.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 18, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Daresalam  - interesting but rather clichéd look at a 'revolutionary war' in an unnamed african state (no, the name doesn't mean it's Tanzania before anyone jumps in) - usual thing: naughty masters -->revolt-->success--> meet the new boss--> brothers going separate ways-->sell out etc - in fact what's his face could have based Wind that Shakes The Barley almost directly scene for scene on it. Worth a watch at least.



Or Third World lib movements could have based the whole pattern you describe on the Irish 'proof of concept'.


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2010)

"Cargo" a Swiss (yes Swiss!) sci-fi flick. It's not very good and too similar to loads of other outerspace mission films with a tired "ding dong the witch is dead" plot. It does look pretty impressive though, considering it must have been made on a tiny budget.


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2010)

Season 5 of Weeds.

Very silly and stupid, but MLP is very watchable.  Alanis fucking Morisette tho...


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> Season 5 of Weeds.
> 
> Very silly and stupid, but MJP is very watchable.  Alanis fucking Morisette tho,,,



Gave up about halfway thru S4. She is the quintessential MILF tho.


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2010)

yeah, 4 got ridiculous, which is kind reined back in in 5.  Tho at the same time, not. Shane is now the most interesting character


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> yeah, 4 got ridiculous, which is kind reined back in in 5.  Tho at the same time, not. Shane is now the most interesting character


 
Watch a film. I command thee. Get up in the middle of the night, but watch a film.


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2010)

first series I've watched in an age actually young man, so get thee to a Blue Nunnerry

I may watch Red Road this afternoon, that or Twisted Nerve


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 19, 2010)

More Spartacus: Blood & Sand 

Jesus christ, the ending of episode 8 is a bit fucking strong, cross-legged viewing 

Proper hooked now though, the manipulation and double-crossing is excellent (and is it wrong I really fancy the whiny, rich Illythia?)


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> first series I've watched in an age actually young man, so get thee to a Blue Nunnerry
> 
> I may watch Red Road this afternoon, that or Twisted Nerve



You must've seen the later multiple times in various locations. The first is pretty good but the ending sells the rest of the film out.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 19, 2010)

The Dark Knight

2nd time through, enjoyed it much more the 2nd time than the 1st, although much of that is probably related to Saturday night's debacle, and the much, much better company this time round.


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> You must've seen the later multiple times in various locations. The first is pretty good but the ending sells the rest of the film out.


 
I've never seen the latter - unless you just mean it's basic idea, which does seem to be rather similar to Peeping Tom


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2010)

I had the wrong film there  -what film was i i thinking  of? Watch that one - boulting /marks.
.


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2010)

okay, yes sir


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> okay, yes sir


 
Like that is it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2010)

"The (exploitive) producers wish to express there is no scientific connection between Mongolism and criminal or psychotic behavior"


----------



## Jonas Kwan (Jul 19, 2010)

The A Team. Best action film I've seen in quite awhile.


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> "The (exploitive) producers wish to express there is no scientific connection between Mongolism and criminal or psychotic behavior"


 
makes for a promising opening line that doesn't it.

The central premise aside (tho someone could well do a remake just swapping the twisterd nerve of 'mongolism' for dna) it is a pretty good movie in fact, Billie Whitelaw is cracking, and it's marvellous main theme (one which I discover Tarantino then re-used in Kill Bill)


----------



## starfish (Jul 19, 2010)

Dan in Real Life, had a couple of cheesy moments but i enjoyed it. Was quite sweet. Watched Eastern Promises after that, again a couple of cheesy moments but for different reasons and again quite enjoyed it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2010)

About 30 minutes of "10,000 Years BC" before we acknowledged it was shit...really shit  and turned it off.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Just watched Caché. I imagine others have seen it.
> 
> Anyone care to explain it to me? Full of suspense but left me a bit puzzled.



Hide this.

(and do it over and over for decades)


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> About 30 minutes of "10,000 Years BC" before we acknowledged it was shit...really shit  and turned it off.



That was as much as I managed. It really is unwatchable.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2010)

Reno said:


> That was as much as I managed. It really is unwatchable.



I know - I was prepared for, wanted, some mindless but enjoyable entertainment on a Sunday evening but this was just utter, utter bilge 

Should have gone for "Toy Story 2" instead!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Jurassic Park. 
Same as it was in 1993 pretty much.


----------



## Jonas Kwan (Jul 19, 2010)

Also watched a Spanish film called Alatriste, directed by Augustin Yanes, about a soldier of fortune in Madrid at the time of Felipe IV.  Well shot around an engaging storyline. Stars Viggo Mortensen speaking Spanish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2010)

just went to see solaris - wow!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> About 30 minutes of "10,000 Years BC" before we acknowledged it was shit...really shit  and turned it off.


 i did that with year one last week - lasted twenty laugh free minutes before i realised i was wasting my life


----------



## chezdor (Jul 20, 2010)

diving bell and the butterfly...it made me cry, alot


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> just went to see solaris - wow!


 
Which one ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2010)

the tarkovsky - i need to see it again very soon though as i struggled at the beginning
but it's nearly 2am and i can't sleep for thinking about it. such a beautiful, moving film


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2010)

having watched the first two episodes of season 2 of Mad Men, I thought I bet pre-appease butchers and watch another movie as well.  Hence Whip It got a viewing.

Both were quite excellent


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 20, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Hide this.
> 
> (and do it over and over for decades)


 
I think I get it...

I watched more Sopranos. Finished series 1. Decided I don't rate it.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 20, 2010)

Recorded *The Damned United* and watched it last night. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Sheen's accent was a bit inconsistent but he was still very impressive as Clough. Made me want to read David Peace's book at some point which I suspect might be a bit darker.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2010)

*The Girl With the Dragon Tatoo aka Men Who Hate Women*. I thought it was watchable enough, but I wasn't blown away by it and can't quite see what the fuss is about. I haven't read the book, but it has the somewhat mechanical plotting of these airport paperback bestsellers where family secrets are peeled away and then various plot twists and Eureca moments are sprung on us every twent minutes or so. In that way it reminded me of Tell No One, baesed on a similar bestseller, but that film overcame many the of the problems of it's source with some dazzling set pieces and a sense of humor about its own ludicrousness. This one is only servicable as a film. I also though the theme of sexual violence towards women was hammered away so insistently and unsubtly that it became somewhat ludicrous, the author abviously was making a BIG POINT. Minor spoiler: I always have a bit of a problem with child abuse as a plot device in thrillers (it's not difficult to figure out how our heroine got that way). Good performances by the two leads, who no doubt are going to be replaced my more glamorous types in the the remake.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 20, 2010)

Empire of the Sun.  Steven Spielbergised version of snotty brat schoolboy JG Ballard's experiences interned in a WWII Japanese camp somewhere on mainland China.  I hadn't seen it in years.  A pubescent Christian Bale has a boyish admiration for the Japanese soldiers, particularly the pilots, while the same army is responsible for his appalling living conditions.  John Malkovich is John Malkovich (a twat).  Or a self-centred bandit.  The spectacular set-piece liberation of the camp by the USAF is rather good.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 20, 2010)

Reno said:


> *The Girl With the Dragon Tatoo aka Men Who Hate Women*. I thought it was watchable enough, but I wasn't blown away by it and can't quite see what the fuss is about. I haven't read the book, but it has the somewhat mechanical plotting of these airport paperback bestsellers where family secrets are peeled away and then various plot twists and Eureca moments are sprung on us every twent minutes or so. In that way it reminded me of Tell No One, baesed on a similar bestseller, but that film overcame many the of the problems of it's source with some dazzling set pieces and a sense of humor about its own ludicrousness. This one is only servicable as a film. I also though the theme of sexual violence towards women was hammered away so insistently and unsubtly that it became somewhat ludicrous, the author abviously was making a BIG POINT. Minor spoiler: I always have a bit of a problem with child abuse as a plot device in thrillers (it's not difficult to figure out how our heroine got that way). Good performances by the two leads, who no doubt are going to be replaced my more glamorous types in the the remake.



Have read the book but not seen the film, and this sounds pretty close to how I felt about the book. Can't understand what the big fuss is about - it's a very readable airport novel (Dan Brown take note) but nothing more.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 20, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds 

Boring as hell.


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2010)

Started watching Whatever Works.  If anyone could make a late Woody Allen work, it'd have to be the mighty Larry David.  but he can't.  Really, really dreadful, it looked like it was an early rehearsal for a film by a teenage Allen fan.  Had to force myself to watch thirty minutes of it cos of all the 'best in years' reviews.  Bollocks, it's as bad as his rubbish London ones.

And then Satain/Sheitan, which I must have got from someone on here's advise. Shame I can't remember who as I'd like to call them a tasteless twit. Vincent Cassel ridiculously OTT in a could well be offensive if it wasn't just too pap to be bothered about. A couple of decent bits that make you jump towards the end.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 20, 2010)

Just watched The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo and enjoyed it almost as much as i did the book !


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2010)

Just watched a good episode of Wiseguy about international 'contraband' dealers.

It's not as well written, acted or produced as later US crime/cop/gangster shows.....but it's good stuff and Ken Wahl (post Wanderers) is pretty good as an undercover gangster while Johnathan Banks is bloody great as his FBI handler.

whole of series one available free on youtube here: http://www.youtube.com/show?p=2RfRmuZ4tKI


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2010)

More Breaking Bad. I'm reaching the end of season 1 and now I'm hooked.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Finally got round to watching Son of Rambow

Spent 20 minutes sneering, then got into it a bit, but did alternate between being mildly interested and sneering.  The fucking accent on the Lee character got RIGHT up my nose - christ, veering between Mockney and bloody posh.  Overall, it was _okay_ - but could do better


----------



## Bajie (Jul 23, 2010)

Bad lieutenant, the Werner Herzog version, Nicholas Cage is back on top form in it.


----------



## Bajie (Jul 23, 2010)

Bad lieutenant, the Werner Herzog version, Nicholas Cage is back on top form in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2010)

top form of ludicrous over-the-top 'acting'


----------



## rollinder (Jul 24, 2010)

The other day

found an old video from '96 with BBC2's Star Trek Night, flicked through that - got all nostalgic about the trailers for the comedy zone & the old, old BBC2 idents when they made the 2 into different creatures/objects. The woman chorister singing the Star Trek feem tune with lyrics was even more excruciating than I remembered. Watched the mini doc on 'music' from the cast - presented by Peelie  Shatner looking ultra anguished and singing about how he's flyiiiiiiiiiiiiing when he's stonnnnnnnnnnnnnnned is probably the worst musical thing ever. _That_ video for the Ballad of Bilbo baggins turned out to be a genuine promo clip.  Nichelle Nichols was a fucking good funk soul singer (think Peel genuinely liked her) Had an 'oh fuck, I remember this' moment just as the rubbish monsters popped up on the Star Trekin' video, must've repressed the whole singing claymation potatoness *twice*. Shame the great live clip of Spizzenergy wasn't shown in full.

Watched bits of two totp's that were on the same tape and a bit of an incomplete bbc 'edgy' drama/film staring James Nesbit (or a doppleganger), and people who looked a lot like her out of Cardiac Arrest and Cold Feet,   Daniel Craig when he was in Our Friends In The North with longish hair,  that irish woman who was in everything at one point & possibly Ballykissangle, and a younger Nigel Havers lokalike, all drinking wine, running out of a restuarant without paying to go clubbing, sleeping with each other, and toasting "friends and lovers" up a hillside/clifface. (IMBD was no help identifying it)

yesterday

David Tennent introduction to the Cybermen Collection.
Good interview with him talking about the popularity of the Cybermen as a recurring monster known to the public outside Dr who fandom (there's a great moment or two where he's been obviously told not to mention the daleks), and mostly about the first two episodes on the set. (& what it was like as a fan being a part of their return)
Longer than I expected - thought it'll be more like 'I'm David Tennent, here are 2 stories featuring Cybermen, that I was in. Hope you enjoy watching them'.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 24, 2010)

Harry Brown. I wouldnt normally watch a film like this but I'd read his was different to other vigilante films. It wasn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2010)

nice lighting though


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2010)

Carrie, an old favourite. Just got it on Blu-ray.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 25, 2010)

daleks are a zillion times better than cybermen. cybermen are just shiney tube eared tin headed twats.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 25, 2010)

i watched 'the luzhny defence'. fucking excellent. turturro was great as usual. fantastic ending.

dunno how to do the spoiler thing, but fucking hell, rook to h3!


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Crank: High Votage* - Cockney fuckwit Jason Statham battles bad-guy foreigners armed only with an electronic heart and a sackful of casual racism. Truly vile.

*Outlander* - never quite lives up to its great premise (aliens vs Vikings) but is pretty good despite that. The CGI creatures are mediocre and therefore pull you out of the story rather than helping immerse you in it. There's a good cast, too - John Hurt, Jim Caviezel, Ron Perlman and Sophia Myles. Should have been made in the 80s by Ridley Scott or John Carpenter with Rob Bottin on effects!


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 25, 2010)

Hot Tub Time Machine - Pretty funny in parts, nothing too amazing. Quite liked it though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2010)

Inception. I liked it for the visuals but it could stand to lose maybe 20 mins. A hiest movie in sci fi clothing. Sort of lost the plot towards the end so will have to watch it again.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 25, 2010)

the yes men fix the world so funny


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2010)

Thread now lives on in its part three guise here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330074-What-DVD-Video-did-you-watch-last-night-(pt3)


----------

